# Naruto: Shimofuri Main Thread



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2013)

_"Right and wrong are not what separate us and our enemies. It's our different standpoints, our perspectives that separate us. Both sides blame one another. There's no good or bad side. Just two sides holding different views."_​
*Story:*
After the Fourth Ninja War the world, it changed… The good feelings and newfound unity led the world to unite under one banner. The Kage's formed a high council to govern all the countries. They make decisions as a group instead of as individuals. 

For 130 years the peace of the Kage High Council prospers.

However enlightenment is upon civilization. The world has been peaceful; poverty and starvation are at an all-time low as the world reaches heights of never before seen posterity. But there is one prevailing thought that has climbed into the social consciousness. Are the Kage’s representatives of the people if the people did not choose them?

A social revolution consisting of those malcontent with their lack of say in the government begins in order to reorganize the politics of the High Kage Council. The first stone is cast when Iwakagure splits in two, and Fuzengakure is formed. Some of the Kage’s decide to step down out of respect for their people’s wishes. These smaller nations band together and essentially form a separate ninja nation. The Black. The Kage High Council responds by consolidating its power and forming the White.

It has been 20 years since the formation of the Black and the White. Tension is at an all time high between them as the Black works to usurp the White as the number one ninja nation in the world.


*We gladly accept new members. 
*

*Turn off your Sig:* 
It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2013)

*Kirikagure*

A boy with platinum blond hair slumbers in the haze covered village shoreline. A 3-man shinobi cell happens upon him.  All of them are about the same height and look to be no older than their mid twenties. They are the GanGan Revolution; well that's the working title of their team anyway.  



"Kid wake up. You're trespassing!"

The dark haired shinobi of the group takes charge and prods The Kid with his foot. Not so much as a stir but he is breathing, he is alive.

"Hey guys he's not moving. What should we do?"

"Is he from the White?"

The one with glasses asks warily as he leans in to examine the sleeping boy.

"I don't know he's not wearing a head band but he could be a sp..."

Before the sentence can be completed the light haired-scarred Gan Gan takes the reins of the situation;

"And he could be an innocent kid who needs medical attention. I'll take my chances that I can take a kid if he does end up being a spy. "

He hoists The Kid over his shoulder. The destination for the group?Kirikagure...

*GENESIS ARC ENGAGE*​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2013)

*FUZENGAKURE*


*BAM!*

*Crash!*

This is too easy, I don?t think I can call this a spar. Don?t misunderstand, the guy in front of me isn?t weak but I mean, it?s me the one standing here!! I quickly dodge the kick aimed at my head just by pulling mah body backwards before charging forward with a punch to his face and...

*"Hey, he did it again!! "*

"Waaah, so cool. I wonder if he would like to have a date with me? "

The fuss started already, those voices are obviously of peeps that were watchin?tha lil espectacle I just performed together with another guy, well if that can be called espectacle. Here in Fuzengakure ya can find all kinds of people; from kind hearted and hard working people to grumpy and abusive bastards who would dare to use violence against little harmless kids and women. That?s the nature of this place...very random. If ya wanna know why is the excitement about I will tell ya, but ya have ta keep it a secret from tha teachers and the rest of adults.

Even though we are mere genins, we tend to organize lil fights among us and taste our abilities; I guess ya could call it a "Street tournament" as we even place bets during tha fights. Of course, those comments ya heard before are directed at me. What? ya wanna know who I am? guess there is no helpin?it as ya seem to be new around here. So ya know, mah name is...

"Idiot, of course the one going in a date with him is me! "the voice of tha girls distracts me and I turn to look at them only to find out that they are already fighting...Hahahaha!!! These guys never stop amusing me!! All of these lads are comrades of mine, genin of Fuzen. And guess what, I am the best of the best, the only one superior to the rest of living beings in the world: The all mighty, the omnipotent and most handsome male in this and other parallel universes; the godly being trapped in the body of a mere mortal, the unique and unparalleled ZENKI YUUTA!!!  

" Good fight man, though I guess It was obvious ya would lose. It was me who fought ya after all. "I tell this kind words ta the lad and helped him to stand up before walkin? towards tha two ladies fighting over there." Hey gals, take it easy. What ?bout we all go together? The most the better right? "I propose to them as their sparkling eyes get fixed on me with a lil blush on their cheeks. Yes I?m obviously popular, that?s one of the many effects that being the best of the best in the world usually has on tha population.

" Hey we can go too then? "a dude who was watching tha fight before asked, a bunch of bills in his hand; seems like he was smart and bet on mah side."That?s right!! Tha guys who just won some cash will be tha ones to pay! "I stated  as we all started to leave the training grounds*"Huuuuuh!? Why us?! "*they complained in chorus, seriously these kids are funny!"C?mmon guys, I just made ya get some money fer free, don?t be stingy!"I said with a smile on mah face. This place, Fuzen, is funny enough to want to stay here for a good while.

As we walk towards the restaurant we choose I see a message falling from tha sky, it stops right in mah hands as I start to read it. I can?t do more than smile. Finally after a few days without anything to do, I got a job. 
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 16, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Not just another day *-*

Mission for: Any able-bodied Genin Uchiha Hakaizen
Rank: D
Mission Parameters: Serve as cleanup and area maintenance for a demolition crew on the old Honshoyin Hospital in the Eastern part of town.

"Missions" like these really didn't even deserve to be _called_ missions.  They were more like glorified errands than anything else.  They were chores, chores that did not require a ninja's abilities to complete.  Ninjas were supposed to be used to fight wars and solve the problems of the greater people.  He was sure that's what they did almost four hundred years ago, before Konohagakure no Satou was formed.  Back when there were no villages and the Uchiha, next to the Senju, commanded the battlefield.  Even if he was not high enough level to wage war, he should at least be patrolling the borders of the Leaf's control, watching out for the enemiies of the Leaf.

So then why was he here?  Why was he walking toward the dump site with several hundred pounds of debris and trash in burlap sacks in his hands?  Because the village head honcho's were full of shit, that's why.  Full.  Of.  Shit.  He sighed as he played the pack mule and carried the bags across town, dropping them off at the dump site.  Piles upon piles of broken wood beams and busted slabs of concrete.  He sighed and looked up at the sky.  This sucked.  He knew he had to complete missions to prove himself, but he though doing village and border patrol effectiively was enough to show the Council he could handle harder missions, but they insisted on sending him on bullshit.  Maybe it was punishment.  

He turned around just in time to see four shinobi wearing flak jackets leaping away from the Kage Tower.  His eyes widened when he saw who was in the lead.  Mom?  She must be on mission.  The combination of his own curiousity and the utter loathing he had for the mission he was saddled with managed to get the better of him.  He was coming with them.  He took off after them, running through the village.  He rouned a corner and almost ran into someone, his reflexes allowing him to veer off to the side and avoid hitting her.  That's when he realized who she was.  "Oh, Hirari-san."  He looked after the jonin.  With his jutsu he could still track them.  He looked back over at her.  "Hey, come with me.  My mom's going on a mission and I'm tired of getting saddled with missions that aren't worth it.  If you come with me we can see what an actual mission is like.  Besides, with the jonin there it's not like we're in any danger."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 17, 2013)

*Meiji, the Blinking Eye of Chaos*

Such peculiar things, these buds were.  This would be the only time, in all their lives, that they'd bloom.  Meiji walked about the area he'd been allotted on his hands, his draped sleeves matted over his palms as he moved about.  Then, bending his arms, he leaned over, gaining a rich inhale of the scent.  It was a strangely surreal moment, even for him.  The young man enjoyed the scent from flowers that only opened once, saying their names.  There was a quiet pop, and then, before his eyes, the field of blossoms came into being, bright, closely knit rainbows of colors coming to life one by one.  Then, the eccentric young man hopped to his feet, stretching a little.  There was a reason they only opened once.  The entire field would die out, by the end of the season.  Tragically elegant, he might think, if he were more fixated on the poetic irony of the situation.  But Meiji?  Nah, he just liked the colors, man...

Glancing up at the sky, he scratched his fuzzy head roughly with his hand through the sleeve.  He squinted at the sun, then slipped his goggles on, grinning.  Was that time of the day, again.  He took off quickly, passing through the little chink in the wall he'd always exploited, if he wanted to get out, and wander.  They didn't know, he could get out anytime he felt the need.  It was a good thing he only did so sparingly.  The trip was a long and convoluted mess, and a pain to traverse, but worth it in the end.

Dashing through Kirigakure at a dazzlingly swift pace, Meiji came to stop at a pair of twin monuments.  Moving up to one, he stepped up quickly, pressing his outstretched palm to the cool marble through the fabric of his sleeve.  Then he pushed his forehead to the surface, enjoying the cold, solid feel of the mineral to his skin.  He smiled, looking ahead evenly at the huge block of stone in front of him.  Meiji wiggled his toes, and the tingling sensation permeated his feet.  Say what you will, but he was one of the only people in Kiri that could actually enjoy the dank, damp feel of marble this early in the morning.  One of the only ones in the village who had a love for the climate, or the feeling you get at the base of your spine, when you wade into thick mist just after waking up.

"I think they're going to let me move as I please, soon.  I'm not sure.  Not that I _can't_, already, you know that.  But I just figure it'd be a sure sign of trust.  And you know...I sorta like them...they're neat.  I'm not sure what they want...but they're neat.  I just wish you could be here to see me.  You'd get a kick out of this...they think I'm some sort of _natural_.  Or a prodigal son.  Something odd.  I don't know.  Can't they tell a genin when they see one?" A few ravens cawed, and Meiji's ears pricked as his focus was blurred.  He always brought a small bit of bird feed with him, when he went on these outings.  Left it at the only entrance to the monument, and if someone came, he'd hear them scatter.  So naturally, it was time to leave now.  Frowning slightly, he shook his head, and sighed.  Then he slipped those goggles down to hang from his neck, and laughed.  "Ack.  Anyway...I'll catch you later, I guess.  Stay frosty."  Then, with a blur of motion, he was gone.  The base of the marble monument he had stood on read, in proud, majestic font a simple phrase.  The characters were inscribed through careful, meticulous work; none dared to defile it.

_For those who sought life before death.
Embraced strength before weakness.
Journey, before destination.
Kirigakure must stand again._

And if anyone had ever noticed Meiji's weekly trips, they might even see he never failed to place his forehead one the same name, over and over again.

_Saika Tanaka, Swordsman of the Mist._


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 17, 2013)

Like every other day, it was raining in Amegakure. Dokumaru was headed to the village headquarters, to see what kind of solo missions he he could undertake. Not having a team had its disadvantages, as you could never get the good jobs, or the exciting ones. He never got to bodyguard a noble, or retrieve stolen artifacts. Mostly, it was D-Rank assistance to local people, day in and day out. The non-shinobi were the lifeblood of any village, providing many services that Shinobi really couldn't keep up with. But, to Dokumaru, trained as a shinobi, their lives were....well, dull.

Today would be no different. Upon arriving at the village headquarters, Dokumaru immediately asked for a mission, begrudgingly noting that it had to be something he could do by himself. Once again, a local needed assistance, and once again, it was D-rank pay. But, Dokumaru was trained to aid the village, and he would do what he could in that capacity.

It seemed today that he was to be a bouncer at a local tavern, The Leaky Roof (though, why a man would name a bar after a major flaw in a city like this was unknown to him). Recently, people had been getting more rowdy, and the tavern owner had suffered a lot of property damage over the last several weeks. Dokumaru wasn't expected to actually fight, just make his presence and status known. Generally, normal folks didn't try to enrage a trained Shinobi.

Mission: Don't Wreck the Furniture
Rank- D


Afternoon-

Upon entering the tavern, Dokumaru walked over to the barkeep, a large, burly fellow who looked like he'd been some kind of bruiser in the past, though he was far past his prime, and asked where he could find the owner. There were drips from multiple leaks in the ceiling, each landing in a bucket placed under the water. Ingeniously, the largest leak was positioned over the sink, so that there was a constant flow of water. Dokumaru thought that the owner surely was trying to save money to repair the obvious damage.

"Well, I happen to be both the owner and the bartender here. Though, aren't you a little young to be drinking, son?"

"I'm not here to drink sir. I'm here as a Shinobi accepting the mission request that you put in."

"Excuse me?"

"Did you, or did you not, request a ninja to come watch over your crowd, during the evening hours, to make sure none of them got too far out of hand, and caused more property damage?"

"Well, yes, I did. I just expected them to send someone old enough to have handled missions before. Is this your first time out of the crib?"

Trying as hard as he could to be proffessional, Dokumaru simply replied, " I assure you sir that the village did not handle me lightly in their training. They asessed the situation, and put together a force appropriate response team. AKA, me." It seems he couldn't help slipping some sarcasm in there.

"Well, you can go back to the village headquarters, and tell them that I want a REAL ninja here, since I'm paying good money for..."

Before the man could finish his sentence, Dokumaru turned his head, spitting several globs of his web at the ceiling, plugging up each of the leaks, and stopping the flow of water into the building. Standing on a chair, looking the bartender/owner in the eye, spit another glob of web in his hand. Reaching for a knife held behind the counter, he grabbed a knife, and attempted to stab the webbing, knowing that it was fruitless. The owner simply stared, thinking the boy was going to have a bleeding hand soon enough. Instead, Dokumaru dropped the chunk of web, and showed his perfectly unscathed hand. Throwing the knife at the wall behind the counter, where it sank all the way to the hilt, Dokumaru took his place in a corner booth, pulled his poncho in close, and waited until the dumbfounded owner could talk.

"Well, I g-guess you'll d-do" the owner stuttered out.

Later that night-

As was expected, the place was loud, and the drinks were flowing. While the crowd was enthusiatstic, there were no fights to speak of. All in all, it was looking like a quiet mission. Until a large, bald man walked in the door. He had the look of a man who got what he wanted, and got it through violence. The man walked over to the crowded bar, and upon seeing that there were no seats available, proceeded to backhand a man out of his seat.

"Now, what the hell do you think you're doing?", shouted the owner "Haven't you cause enough trouble here this week?"

Ah...so this man is why the owner had hired a ninja.

The large man with the violence problem grabbed the bartender by the shirt, and lifted him off the ground.

"I'll do what I want, when I want old man. These aren't the days when you could kick the ass of everyone in the bar."

At these words, Dokumaru felt it was his time to act. Moving quickly, he placed a hand on the bald man's shoulder, and said,"I'd take it as a personal favor if you could put my client down before things get ugly."

Throwing the bartender against the wall, the big man whirled around, and searched for the smartass.

"Down here, fool"

"Wow kid. Are you even allowed in here at this hour? This is grownup business, and you don't want to get yourself hurt."

"Well, if someone like you managed to hurt me, then I'd feel like I was a failure."

Enraged at Dokumaru's words, the big man swung a open hand, intending to discipline the boy. Instead, he connected with empty air, and the boy was a few feet farther back.

"Things just got ugly. You'll want to leave now, before you get hurt, big guy."

This, of course, made the man even angrier, and he swung a wild fist at Dokumaru. Positioning his top two hands, Dokumaru managed to grab the man's fist in midair, and was still pushed back quite a bit(geez, this guy was strong.) Seeing the opening, the man swung he other hand, knowing that he'd hit the boy, since both of his hands were occupied. However, Dokumaru saw this coming, and positioned his bottom two hands to intercept the second blow. 

A look of pure shock showed on the man's face, which was quickly replaced by a face full of pain, as Dokumaru fired a few rapid punches with his middle pair of hands into the large man's gut, chest, and ribs, before pushing off and backing away. Dokumaru's isn't strong compared to other ninja, but he is strong compared to regular people. Those shots would've taken down most men, but not this guy. It seemed that this really was going to get ugly.

The man charged at Dokumaru, using his greater momentum and mass to force Dokumaru to dodge instead of counter. While he managed to get out of the way of being crushed, the bigger man swung his arm out, connecting with Dokumaru, and sending him reeling. Not wanting to risk another hit, he came up with a plan. As the bigger man turned around for another charge, Dokumaru began weaving hand seals. Timing it, Dokumaru spit a web in between the man's legs, binding them together, and forcing him to fall. In the middle of the fall, Dokumaru shot again and bound the man's hands together as well. Looking at the bartender, he said with a laugh,

"I think we can leave him here for the moment." 

A short time later-

The Amegakure police force had shown up, and interviewed everyone. Carting the large man away, they asked Dokumaru to cancel his web jutsu so that they could put conventional bindings on him.

Shortly after, Dokumaru walked to the barkeep.

"Were there any other problem customers?"

"No, just the one, and you handled him quite well. I'll arrange for the payment to be taken care of tomorrow. Thank you."

And with that, Dokumaru headed back home. It was time for some sleep, and he could relax his bruised ribs.


----------



## Island (Feb 17, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Household

Apparently father had business to attend to, and the electrician was over fixing the fuse box because it exploded last night or something. Therefore, I sat in the common room of our estate on small pillow and played shogi with myself to pass the time. I absolutely hated shogi and everything about it, but it beat reading ?Contemporary Suna Culture? and ?History of Sunagakure Volume III.? Father asked me to read these books for our upcoming diplomatic mission to Sunagakure so that I may better familiarize myself with their culture and history. Last time I was out of the Konohagakure, I accidentally insulted some Kumogakure diplomat and nearly got us kicked out of the village. Apparently, they take offense if you even _look_ disinterested in whatever they?re babbling on about. All of these cultures were so troublesome to learn about. Why would I want to learn about Suna or Kumo culture when I barely cared about Konoha?s?

I glanced up from the shogi board for a second and saw mother approach with a tray and a couple hot cups of tea. She wore an apron on top of a very traditional kimono and no shoes. Her hair, as usual, was tired in a bun on the back of her head with two chopsticks sticking through. Apparently, she was spending the day doing household tasks or something. I wasn?t entirely sure why she spent her time cooking and cleaning when somebody else could do it for us. Father had plenty of money and plenty of bodyguards that never really did anything. Surely one of them could wash the windows or vacuum the floor.

?Hirari, dear.? She addressed me.

?Yes, mother?? I paused what I was doing and met her gaze.

?Would you like some tea?? Mother asked. ?It?s still hot.?

?No thank you, mother.? I turned back to the shogi board, assuming that she?d continue on her way.

?You know, dear,? She began, ?Perhaps you should go outside. It?s a beautiful day.?

I frowned and answered without looking back up at her, ?No thank you, mother. I?m very? engaged in my game.?

I knew that if father was around, he would have marched me outside and that would be the end of it, but mother was much less demanding about most things. Granted she had her moments and granted there were things that she insisted I do properly, she generally allowed me to do as I pleased so long as I kept father happy. Unfortunately for me, what would have made father happy at that point was me going out and making some friends. He conveyed his disappointment the other day about how I never associated with my fellow academy graduates or the other Genin around Konohagakure.

?Surely you want to make new friends, dear.? Mother insisted.

?I have plenty of friends, mother.? I sighed to myself; this wasn?t going to be easy.

At that moment, mother did something I really wished she didn't. She set the wooden tray down and sat across the table from me.

I knew where this was going, and I didn?t like it one bit.

She gave me _that_ smile.

?You may stay inside today, if you wish.? I knew she was just saying that and braced myself for the catch. ?But only if you win this shogi match against me.?

Fuck.

?I?m afraid I already have a game in progress, mother.? I stated flatly, somewhat hoping that she would just let the matter go.

?Then we will finish this one.? She gave me that smile again. ?This is your board, so I will let you choose which color to play.?

An outside observer would assume that I had this match in the bag. Since I was playing both sides, I had a thorough understanding of what both sides were doing and where they were going. I knew where all the pieces were, where they could go, where they probably _would_ go, and had an idea of which side would ultimately win the game. In contrast, mother just sat down and hasn?t even given glanced at the board. She had no idea what my opening moves were and what pieces were to go where; both short-term and long-term strategies were unknown to her. On top of that, we generally played with a timer, so we were allotted a very limited amount of time to decide our next move, and we instantly lose the game if we don?t make a move within that timeframe. She had to not only dissect the board and figure out where her pieces have been but also where they will go.

?I will choose white, mother.? Again, I sighed to myself.

There was absolutely no way that I could beat her.

?Very well, dear.? She began examining the board.

---

I kicked a stone with my sandal as I walked down the street. I absolutely hated when mother did stuff like that. First she would be all sweet and innocent with her hot tea and good intentions, and then she would ask me to do something that father had already ordered me to get done. When I politely declined, she would sit down all nonchalant and try and engage in whatever I was doing: eating, playing shogi, watching television, whatever. Then she would make me an offer. If I could beat her at X for accomplish Y task before she did, then I could keep doing whatever I was doing and she would leave me in peace. Of course, I had no choice but to accept. She wasn't really _asking_ but rather giving me the slightest chance to get out of whatever I had to do. Finally, when it got down to doing whatever X or Y was, she would break me so thoroughly that I actually wanted to leave. I mean, did she even do it? How could she have possibly turned that round? She hated shogi even more than I do! 

I took a moment to examine my surroundings. Somehow, I wandered into East Konoha all the way from the estate. Apparently somebody wanted some construction done in this part of the city, and they were tearing down the Honshoyin Hospital in favor of a new one. I recalled the Honshoyin Hospital being a few blocks northeast and that it had been abandoned for a few years now. I thought it was about time that they tore it down. I looked like a gigantic eyesore in this part of the city?

I approached a street corner and prepared to make a right but then some kid nearly ran into me.

I stared at him blankly as he stopped to greet me.

?Oh, Hirari-san.? He appeared to be looking off into the distance at something.

Uchiha Hakaizen, was it? Yeah, it took me a second to put a name to the face, but that was him. He was a year younger than me but apparently really skilled.

I didn?t know him very well, however.

?Come with me. My mom?s going on a mission, and I?m tired of getting saddled with missions that aren?t worth it. If you come with m, we can see what an actual mission is like.?

Mission, mission, mission.

This kid seemed pretty passionate about going on a real mission.

?Besides, with the Jonin there, it?s not like we?re in any danger.? He justified.

I frowned.

Did he think this was a _game_?

Apparently he did, but I didn?t have anything better to do. Mother didn?t expect me home until supper, and technically, I was doing exactly what father asked of me. I was out in the village socializing and making friends. The only difference was that my new ?friend? wanted to follow a team of Jonin to see what real ninja do on real missions. Was it crazy? Sure it was. Did I care? Not really.

"Alright, whatever."


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 17, 2013)

*Kajin Suijara*

Kajin awoke from a nightmare filled night. His parents floated in and out of his dreams. Sleeping in blood. The sword in his father. His mothers beady eyes, never having time to close before she was dead. She never had a clue. His father screaming. Him screaming. Kunai. Blood. Noise. Mist. Dead Hunter nins. Rain. Thunder. Cold bodies. Blood. More Blood. Stained everywhre. On the carpet, on the tv. Crying. Why would the eyes not close? Where was anybody? Warmth. Happiness. Playing with his mother. Games. Tickling. Smiling. Smiling leaking blood. Crying. Rain. Blood.

So much blood. 

He got out of bed. He put on the morning news while he showered. Eggs and milk for breakfast. Maximum protein. Back to the room. Hoodie. Pants. Kunai. Sword. Everything holistered, everything tight.  Out the door. Everything regulated, everything efficient. Just how he liked it. No room for error. Be efficient. Always efficient. He took level strides. He was not yet sure of his destination, but he had to find something to do.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 17, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
- Hyuga-san is coming with -

Hakaizen nodded a bit as Hirari agreed to come with him.  She hadn't been too gung-ho about it, but he had just asked her to leave the village and follow a team of highly-trained ninjas with him, a person she only slightly knew.  The fact that she had agreed to it at all had been very, albeit pleasantly surprising.  "A-... alright, then, Hirari-san.  Follow me."  He turned around and lead the girl one year his senior toward the Konoha wall, the portion of it he saw his mother head over.  With a quick jump he took to the rooftops his clothing (a blue v-neck T Shirt with the Uchiha Crest on the back, black pants, blue sandals, a slightly torn red scarf that was frayed along the edges, and two weapon pouches on his belt) fluttering in a light breeze.  The two young shinboi took to the rooftops, swiftly leaping along the low-rising shops before channeling the chakra and heading up the walls of the buildings, getting to the height of Konohagakure.  From their location they managed to easily clear the walls surrounding Konoha exiting the village.  They landed easily among the trees.  The jonin were nowhere to be found, but that wasn't a problem for Hakaizen.  The red-haired Uchiha began making handseals.

_Hitsuji._  He formed the ram seal, beginning the miniscule trickle of chakra to his eyes.

_Mi._  His hands clasped together to form the seal of the Serpent.

_Ushi._  He formed the Ox seal, spreading the fngers of his left hand and devil horns with his right.

_I._  Both hands made fists and pointed downward, making the Boar seal.

_Inu._  One hand stayed a fist and the other hand opened and laid on top of it.  That was the final seal.  The jutsu was ready.

"Ninja Art: Dead Eye Jutsu!"

His eyes took on a holographic effect, a different color from wherever one chose to view them.  They began scanning the trees and branches.  He saw them.  The light footprints left by the fleet feet of a jonin.  He could tell from the footprints that his mothers steps were lighter, as the rest of the footprints were more heavily imprinted.  She guessed she was the only Jonin and the other three were Chuunin.  "Alright, follow me."  He began leaping among the trees, following the footprints with his eyes.


----------



## Island (Feb 17, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Leaving Konoha

In retrospect, I'm still unsure why I decided to go with Hakaizen. I was hesitant, not because I didn?t trust him or anything but because I really didn?t feel like going. Granted my alternative was walking around aimlessly, I still thought that I could find something better to do somewhere else, even if it was as mundane as feeding geese at the park or something. Regardless, I already agreed to accompany him, and it would be dishonorable to go back on my word. We made our way in the direction of the outer wall, jumping from rooftop to rooftop, and finally up the gigantic wall in an impressive display of chakra control and coordination. I was surprised that somebody as young as him had that kind of coordination; the only reason I did was because my training involved manipulating my chakra flow and expelling chakra from my body during my palm strikes. At some point, father took a break from my Gentle Fist training to show me basic scaling techniques.

Large parts of Konoha were still covered in trees, and its outer perimeter was no exception. When we left the village, we immediately landed among the trees, and Hakaizen took a moment to do some complicate seals. Much to my surprise, the seals activated some kind of advanced Dojutsu that he must have learned somewhere down the line. He called it the Dead Eye, and I didn?t know exactly what it did, but it seemed like he was doing some kind of perimeter scan of the immediate environment. After a couple moments, his face lit up in an ?Aha!? kind of way and then he turned to me and said ?Alright, follow me.?

I shrugged and continued along.


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 17, 2013)

*Kajin Suijara*

Kajin was walking through town. He kept his body stiff. Arms wavering exactly 3 inches on every one of his strides, him putting his foot exactly one foot in front of the other. Everytime his current stride was about to lead him into someone he observed the others around and made the best, most efficient passing move. Nothing wasted. No energy going to waste, not strain on his feet. After years of particle he did this mindlessly. Normal. He was observing constantly. Any signs of anything unusual. Everything was normal. Just another weekday morning in Konoha. 

Then he saw them. Two ninja moving along the rooftops. How odd. They were heading for the village gate. Doubly odd. This needed to be followed up, and it could remove his boredom. He sprung to the rooftops and began to silently give chase. He made sure his footsteps were silent. He was a ghost, trailing behind them. They were konoha ninja, that he was sure off. Neither seemed about to attack anyone, their stances were more of those of people on the move. They were heading for the gates. They were leaving the village. One was an Uchiha, judging by the crest on his back. He had brown hair. The other had black hair and was wearing softer colors. He continued the pursuit.

He saw them jump the gate around the village. He did so. This confirmed his theory that they were leaving the village. Interesting. They continued into the forest beyond. He was curious. He was lacking information. He came up closer behind them and spoke calmly yet clearly.

"What are you doing?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 17, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* An added guest joins the group *-*

Hakaizen's eyes widened as he heard the voice come from behind them.  His foot hit a branch, standing upon it before he vanished, using the shunshin.  He spun around in the middle of his flicker, expertly drawing one kunai from both of his pouches.  He was already in the movement of throwing them, already expertly aiming at the person's head when he saw it was a kid from the Leaf that he had seen around, anyway.  Kajin Suijara.  Hakaizen was very good with his memory, and easily placed the name with the face.  He managed to avert his throw just slightly, barely in time.  The path of the kunai was slightly shifted, and the knives flew past his face, missing him by mere inches.  However, Hakaizen was sure he wouldn't have been hit even if those knives had been on target.  That was just his opening move.  

The red-haired Uchiha landed on another branch and dipped his hands into his pouches, ready if Kajin was looking for a fight.  He doubted he would, but better be safe than sorry.  His holographic blue eyes regarded the boy carefully.  "Suijara Kajin.  Why did you follow us?"


----------



## Island (Feb 17, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Outside Konoha

We came to an abrupt stop where Hakaizen used the Body Flicker Technique to disappear and then reappear to launch a handful of kunai at what he presumed to be an unknown attacker. Fortunately for both of them, the Uchiha caught a glimpse of our mysterious follower before he released the kunai and skewed their direction when he discovered that he was, in fact, friendly. It appeared to be that blue-haired orphan kid from the academy. I didn’t know his name, but Hakaizen addressed him as Kajin something or another; I wasn’t really paying attention at that point. Realistically speaking, I doubted that there would be any assassins or kidnappers right outside the wall, and I wasn’t hugely concerned about some random stalker ninja following us. Besides, Kajin didn’t look all that tough; he had the physique of a twig.

“Suijara Kajin, why did you follow us?” Hakaizen seemed stern.

“I wouldn't worry about him.” I decided to interject. “I’m surprised he even got over the wall, to be honest.”


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 17, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Konoha Outskirts
____

Sometimes taking walks around the village's forests was nice. As potentially dangerous as it was during these times, he found it refreshing as it was calming. The quiet solitude and windy swaying of the leaves this village was named for just helped him think better at times. Sticking a hand in his pocket, the auburn haired young man gave a melodramatic sigh.

This was not one of those times.

There were other people here, and while he did _like _company, he wasn't so fond of it during his morning walks. _Especially _when said people were running about throwing kunais at each other. The final straw was when one of those kunai flew and stuck to the ground in front of him.

Emerging from the trees and facing them, a hand placed on the bark and another in his pocket, Jeeha frowned. "What are you guys doing?" He asked, and took a hand out of his pocket, producing a kunai. "Don't just randomly throw kunais around; it's dangerous."

He scanned his eyes quickly across the group, to see who it was exactly he was dealing with. One of them was the Uchiha he'd heard about a few times: he was meant to be a pretty talented newcomer but a complete buzz-kill most of the time. He recognized the other two as well: Kajin and Hirai. From what he heard about from his friends, Kajin was some antisocial kid who was by himself most of the time, and Hirari chick was some Hyūga who was meant to be really good at martial arts.

Apprehending them, he wasn't really sure what to think. These three were the most unlikely trio to ever get together with, and seemed more like . . . a ragtag bunch of misfits than a team, to Jeeha. Then again, they _were _just throwing kunai at each other a few seconds ago.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 17, 2013)

Jin
Fuzen Training Grounds

The night, cold as it was. There stood a youth of dark blue hair, eyes around the same pigment. His right hand extended while his ring finger and thumb were pressed together, while in the distance a few targets had been placed, one of them was lit in flames, in just a few seconds, these flames quickly faded and the target was made to ash. The boy in the distance could only spectate as the tree bark that held the target circle cracked, crumbled and became ash within the span of three seconds. The night was silent and the embers that floated through the sky were the only things that lit this abyssal night, with a flick of his fingers, a quick spark rushed towards the distance, to the target next to the now, pile of ash. And before any one notice, the target combusted in a sea of flames. Three seconds passed and then the flames fanned out and like the other, nothing but rubble and ash were left at its wake. 

"..."

This child was known as Jin. The purpose why he was here? None know, he himself doesn't know. While his chakara is depleting, he could not manage to form a concrete answer as of why was he out at such late hour of night. He could always just elude himself and say that he wasn't tired. That could be a pretty good reason why he wasn't comfortably sleeping at his bed. By he himself knew that that was nothing but an excuse to just head out into these woods. And it wasn't as if these woods held any special meaning, or anything special in fact. It was Fuzen, he had been exposed to these woods long enough to know that they aren't really that wonderful. Yes, Fuzen was built among the beautiful fields of a desolate land, it was about a few hundred, probably thousand years that this village was found by a woman with remarkable strength. 

Men and woman rejoiced, missing-nin from all over the land, looking for a home finally created their haven. Complication did arise, sure. But in the end, a insignia was formed, and like the phoenix, men and women of the land were reborn once again, no longer tied by a a fate that would ultimate lead them to their deaths.

*-Flick!- *

Another target was now at the mercy of his flames. The cool and collected Jin just witnessed a yet another target became as before his very eyes. These flames were strong, they were the flames he mastered years ago while in the academy. A single seal, the flick of his fingers and instantly, like an art of magic, flames arose at an estimated area. Along with a second ability which allowed him to create ash, not as strong as it sounds, but Jin had thought about at least hundreds of different uses for this technique. He looked at the sky, it was darker than when he arrived here, time seemed to have coursed rather quickly while he was distracted here. Well, it was what he wanted after all, just sit here and pass the time. 

"I don't want to head back home, though..." 

Murmured the boy as he stared at the moon brilliance. The stars were above, witnessing as he flamed the targets in the middle of an eerie forest. A deep inhale and a slow exhale. And not before long, the sounds of bushes rattling reached his ear, his head turned over his shoulder and not before long, a swine had emerge from the bush and hurled towards the young boy.

*-Flick!-*

The swine was engulfed in flames, and soon as the flames extinguished three ebony colored kunai made their way into it's skull. The boy panted, his excess of chakara had placed him in this situation. 

"Right, I should stop this. I'm already at my limit."  

Jin said, as he witnessed that his chakara pool was too low to avert any confrontation like what happened now. This was simple, a raged pig trying to pick a fight with a superior human being. 

"Sorry, however."

He apologized. This was probably his territory and he was here, just minding his own business, killing time. Turning wood to ash...

"...I'll head home"


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 17, 2013)

*Kajin Suijara*
The situation had evolved quickly. Now he was faced with 3 people. The uchiha wondered why he had followed them. The other one had made a quirk about his skinniness. This newcomer was telling them to stop throwing kunai at eachother. Kajin agreed, this was not a time to fight. 

He addressed the Uchiha first. 

"I see two people leaving the village on a quiet morning. It was unusual and I investigated, in case it was something that would need to be brought to the attention of the village. "

He turned to the one accompanying the Uchiha.

"I have not offended you, please refrain from causing unnecessary strain on our relationship"

He turned to the newcomer last.

"I am following these two who were doing unusual things. As to what they were doing, I believe we would both like to know that."

He turned his head to the pair.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 17, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* One newcomer after another *-*
Hakaizen's eyes shot over to the other guy who showed up.  Shin Jeeha.  He'd heard of him.  Supposedly, he was better with fire release ninjutsu than even the Uchiha.  Hakaizen didn't know anything about that, having been born without fire release, but he supposed it was a great accomplishment.  He removed his hands from his kunai pouch and folded his arms over his chest, levelling a small smirk and a glare at Jeeha.  "Well, while it's true kunai shouldn't be thrown around so freely, it is also true that sneaking up on people warrants a reaction."  His eyes scanned the group.  Fire release, swiftness and stealth, a Hyuuga, which meant powerful eyes and taijutsu, and himself, with his Dead Eye and proficiency with weaponry.  They were a pretty effective bunch, and based off of his quick assessment were pretty capable at long, medium, and close range.  "Alright, here's the short version.  We're tracking my mom, who's on a mission.  The point?  We were bored and felt like enjoying a little bit of excitement.  My mom doesn't take anything below B Rank so we might be in for some fun.  However, right now we're wasting time.  Come if you want, I'm going to continue to track and follow them."  With that he turned away, using his doujutsu to follow the almost invisible trail they left behind.


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 17, 2013)

11 P.M.

Walking home from this latest mission, Dokumaru still felt the sting in his ribs where a very large man had placed a very large fist. It had been a successful mission, albiet a fast one. There hadn't been any real excitement, and Dokumaru still had plenty of energy. Usually, his missions last several days, at least enough to make him homesick.

"Well, looks like another session in training grounds."

At this time of night, the training grounds should be relatively empty. Crossing the many streets of Amegakure, Dokumatsu clutched his poncho in a bit tighter. It was going to be a long, cold night in the training ground. Dokumatsu, however, understood why the training grounds were open air. The ninja of the village had to be used to fighting in the wind and rain, in a village that was full of wind and rain. If they didn't, they couldn't defend their own village.

Logging in with the night armory manager (Dokumaru never learned his name, as he was usually training during the day), Dokumaru decided he was going to train a couple different things tonight. But first and foremost, he was going to try and finally use an ability that had been eluding him. The golden web.

Walking over to the middle of the training field, it was empty, as he had suspected. No one trained in the middle of the night, if they could help it. Focusing his chakra, and creating web in his mouth, Dokumaru pulled it out, hardening it with chakra. However, using too much, he overloaded the web, and caused it to burst. Next time, he tried less chakra, and the web simply came out too flexible to be used in weapon making....or, not, considering his fighting style uses a Kusarigama. That would actually be useful. However, that's not what he was trying to accomplish either.

Balance...control...focus. Balance...control...focus. Dokumaru repeated this mantra in his head several times. He knew the effect he desired in the web. Now was the time to focus, take his time, and analyze the web as he was using the chakra. He could refine his speed later, but for the moment, he needed to be able to do it at all, before he worried about being able to do it in a combat situation.

Once again, building up webbing in his mouth, Dokumaru grabbed ahold, and began pulling it out, slowly, putting different amounts of chakra into each section of web, biting the web to indicate which section it was. As soon as he finished each chunk, he bit it off, so that he could test each one. when he finishes, he had twelve separate chunks. Tossing out the flexible chunks, he focused only on the rigid ones. Numbers three, six, and eight were all golden, but each one weighed slightly differently.

Picking up section three, Dokumaru stabbed it with a kunai, and watched, angrily, as the kunai sank into the web. It was solid, and had the right color, but not enough. Throwing the kunai ar section number six, the kunai split it right in half. Even more frustrated, Dokumaru picked up section eight, and threw it at a tree....where it promply embedded itself in the trunk.

Analyzing section eight, Dokumaru remembered the amount of chakra in it, and tried again. This time, instead of a useless, wobbly web, he had a full length Bo staff seemingly made of golden metal. Striking the tree, he felt the strike hit, and shake the tree. Dropping the staff, Dokumaru began attempting to make other weapons.

Hours later-

Dokumaru had begun to really get the hang of shaping the golden web, at least to the point where he could make his prefered weapons on the fly. He had practiced a bit with them, trying to get their feel, in comparison to basic steel weapons. Suprisingly, there wasn't much difference in the weight or balance, and Dokumaru could use either one efficiently.

Signing out of the training ground, he headed out. As we walked home, though the rain was still falling, he noticed that the sun was coming up. It turns out, that a lot of time had passed at the training grounds. Dokumaru was so excited that he didn't even realize how tired he was. Stumbling into his bed, he vaguely noticed a note laying on his table. Picking it up, and seeing the handwriting, Dokumaru felt a knot in his stomach, before he even read the words.

_"It's been a while since our last meeting. The village is in need once again. You'll meet your partners at noon. See you soon, Aoki."_

And with that, Dokumaru was once again at the mercy of Aoki, the code name for the leader of Ame's Root.


----------



## Island (Feb 17, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Outside Konoha

Where did these people come from, especially this guy? I didn’t know who he was except that I vaguely recognized him as that guy that who looked like he never combed his hair. He was one or two years older than me, and he thought he was the greatest thing since television. Of course, nobody seemed to mind as much since he actually had skill to back it up unlike twiggy over there. He seemed pretty upset that Hakaizen was throwing around kunai, but on the other hand, it was a pretty dangerous thing to do. After all, what if Hakaizen took out some pregnant lady who just happened to be going for a mid-morning stroll? That was double homicide or something like that.

Whatever; this was some serious business, apparently.

I didn't really have anything to say at this point, so I just kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 17, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Konoha Outskirts
____

Jeeha arched an eyebrow, and his mouth slowly tugged upwards into a sly grin. "A B rank or higher mission?" He mused. "Sounds like fun~" The auburn haired boy walked up to the group, indicating that he was accepting the mission, and handed the kunai back to Hakaizen. "I think this is yours, by the way."

A moment of pause followed, and Jeeha frowned. "Hey, is your mom hot?" He asked curiously.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 17, 2013)

* Kajin Suijara*

Kajin sighed. They were chasing after a jounnin on a mission. It was a good way to get injured or killed. They were looking for trouble out of boredom. However, there was a safety in numbers. He was too bored and looking for a mission. Perhaps this could ease that bordem and make him stronger, as well as gain a favorable relationship. There was nothing inherently rule breaking about what they were doing.



?I will come. It sounds interesting, and id like to help prevent any deaths should you guys get in trouble.?



He meant nothing by the statement, but after it came out of his mouth he wondered if they would take it offensively.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 17, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* An uneasy team of young ninja *-*

Hakaizen nodded as the two newcomers agreed to come with.  It seemed what Jeeha lacked in tact and manners, Kajin more than made up for.  The quiet boy came across to Hakaizen as stiff, while Jeeha was more of a wild fire.  He took the knife from Jeeha and returned it to his pouch, returning to the trail his mother and her team left behind.  He rose his eyebrows as Jeeha spoke to him.

"Is your mom hot?"

He thought of his mom.  Crazy strong, crazy fast, just plain damned ass crazy.  The only person his father truly feared.  He supposed that if she wasn't his mom he would find her quite beautiful, given her curvers that put most women to shame and her long, flowing red hair, and her eyes were the same cerulean shade as his own.  However, she would kick anyone's ass and wear their guts for garters, and she would do it for the fun.  Laughter began rumbling out of him at the thought of Jeeha approaching her.  "You'll see, Jeeha.  You'll see."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 17, 2013)

Jin
Fuzen Grounds

Morning rose. The once cold dark forest was now bathed in sunlight. The grounds of Fuzen were now lit, exposing it's beautiful flora. Flowers buds opened, animals awakened, people began to start their daily routines. Shops opened, people awakened. And it seemed like Fuzen had regained life. As the morning began, a youth laid on the fields of Fuzen, among the thousands nad thousands of flowers. Eyes closed, breath steadied. The boy had fallen asleep at this very place. Under the largest tree on Fuzen ground, the shade was enough to block the morning sun's rays and provide a comforting shade. However, the boy still opened his eyes, the image was blurred, to the point he couldn't make out what was beyond him. A yawn escaped him, and he forced his upper body to stand. Looking at the distance, the rays were to powerful for a just awakened Jin. Placing his hand over his eyes to block the rays, his eyes sight started to show visibility and soon the rays didn't seem to bother him anymore.

"Seems like morning finally arose."

Stating the obvious, the child stood and proceeded to stretch his body left and right. Executing several movements to wake up his rested muscles, he started at the distance in wonderment. He couldn't help but ponder what sort of things should he do today. He really hadn't anything do other than accept mission and clean the house. Of course, cleaning the house was a menial, yet tedious task. So once the thought managed to weave it's way into his mind, he immediately discarded.

"My house is fine. There's no need to clean something that isn't really dirty, right?"

Fact to the matter was that he spoke opposite of what he knew was true. His home was far from clean, scrolls, weapons, bottles, cups of every kind dirtied the floor, his room wasn't any better either.  Bed was a mess, writings and pieces of paper were all over the place. The only thing that could truly be neat was probably his desk, which held photographs of his foster parents, an action figure from his childhood and his alarm clock. Without pondering any further on the matter the boy finished his stretching exercises and inhaled the fresh morning air. With a slow exhale, he finally felt that his body had awaken. 

"Something productive to do...? Well, I could go to the mission counter and suggest something for my rank to do. But I'm a genin, not to mention a weak one at that. They'll just make me pick up pets again or do rake leaves or something. That isn't good."

Jin expressed with noted displeasure. Rather than feeling productive by doing a D rank or even and E rank mission, he felt it was the exact opposite. These things were suppose to be the first step for ninja's to achieve greatness through the ranks of their shinobi brethren. But how are their skill gonna improve from catching cats or even from raking leafs? It's just plain idiotic. 

"Well, at least the pay is decent. But at this moment I have enough to pay several rents along with food and clothing expenses. But hell, it's been what? A few months since I graduated? Man, I feel stumped..." 

He started to move, he was aimless. He had no determined coursed. He wondered aimlessly, pondering what to do.

"I wonder.. would the village allow me to visit other villages? Probably White's territorial lands. I've always wanted to see them. But hell, I think that'll be worth quite the penny if I did that."
​


----------



## Island (Feb 17, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Outside Konoha

I raised an eyebrow. We go from tracking some Jounin out of Konoha to being followed by Sticks, then, attacking Sticks, and finally to Shin Jeeha asking Uchiha Hakaizen if his mother was hot. Either somebody had a seriously short attention span, or they weren?t all that interested in going on a mission. The latter didn?t seem true considering how enthused Hakaizen seemed about going. Whatever, I just shook my head and continued with Hakaizen, Jeeha, and Kajin to wherever the former was leading us. Maybe this was some form of small talk: Hey, is your mother hot? Yeah, would you like to meet her? At least in the Hyuuga household, asking about the attractiveness about somebody?s family member was considered a great offense as it implied you wished to sleep with them. Maybe the Uchiha did things differently. I figured I could report this to father or something as proof that I actually went somewhere today.

Still, I didn?t really have anything to contribute. Their conservation wasn?t all that interesting.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 17, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Konoha Outskirts
____

Jeeha nodded. "Good enough for me, I guess." He smiled sheepishly, scratching the back of his head. "So, where exactly are we headed?" He asked curiously, tilting his head to the right, quickly remembering that he still didn't know where they were going, just that they were going somewhere to rescue this guy's mom. It's not like Jeeha minded being dragged along on random adventures or missions - he didn't - but he still wanted an idea of the location. Though, judging by the fact that he mentioned that his mother rarely took anything below a B-ranked mission, Jeeha guessed that it might be a quite far away. At least, further than the usual D-rank cat chases took him.

Though, where they were going didn't make a difference to him. He would have gone regardless. This kind of excitement and adventure was _exactly _what the Genin life was missing. He didn't sign up as a shinobi to clean whiteboards, or chase cats. He signed up to do _exciting_ stuff. 

Or at least an excuse to use the stuff his grandpa taught him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

So here is where I am supposed to to start? man, this is already givin?me tha creeps. If ya wonder what the heck I?m doing and Where tha heck I am doing whatever I am doing, well I dare ya to look at this. I?m standing in front of the most stupid, creepy and more than anything dark forest I?ve ever seen in mah fourteen years of life. If ya want a more detailed description I will start by the fact that it is dark, it?s really really dark; ya may think "what?s wrong with that? A forest must be dark" well yeah...The problem is that it?s 2 p.m. and this shit looks like this:

[sp][/sp]

Ya see now? Seriously, If I weren`t a real man among men I would have shat mah pants like three times already. Without wastin?mah time I entered, oh and if ya wonder how much I?ll be getting from this lil mission, the answer is NOTHING. Well ya see pal, this kind woman is a friend of mah mom, she said that her brat Kousuke  and his friends were playin? around here but they never came back and It?s been two days already so basically mother just gave me this task in exchange of a mere thanks. Well whateva, I guess it will help for mah training. But seriously, what kinda kid come shere to play?! This new generation of lads knows no limits apparently! There is even mist man, mist!!

I jump into the darkness of this sea of trees and bushes, mah instincts are on guard with each step I give, mah sight gets worse every second and only hing I can rely on is mah nose, mah ears and the annoying weak pain it causes when I bump against something. 

*"GRRR....GRUAAAAOO!! "*

Chills run down mah spine as I hear that growl...or was it a roar? hmp, whateva it is I feel somethin?bad is gonna happen, and it starts to make me excited, as long as it doesn?t happen once I find that kids I?ll take  any challenge this forest throws at me.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 17, 2013)

*Meiji, the Arduous Deliverer of Barrels*

Mission for: Meiji
Rank: D
Mission Parameters: Ground transport of a dozen barrels across Kirigakure.

Meiji did sort of enjoy the sorts of missions Kirigakure ended up giving him.  He knew, after a while, it was just busywork to keep him occupied, and to maintain an close eye on him.  It didn't bother him, that much, as he got to engage in conversation with the patrons, now and again.  So he kept with it, instead of lashing out at them.

This evening, he was pushing barrels and crates across Kirigakure, back and forth, for Lady Noe.  It was around the 3rd or 4th trip she began to accompany him back and forth.  She happened to be the proprietor of the compound he was held at, and also tended to the garden annexed to the area.  He was quite fond of the woman; she was responsible for his being able to enjoy the blooming of the rainbow orchids.  

They were approaching the end now, the warehouse he'd come to eleven times previously.  He was pushing the barrel along on the ground, when he noticed something curious, at the end of the alley.  It was down that way that the two story warehouse was...but this was curious.  Thinking back, he realized it'd...been a bit of time since he'd seen anyone.  This couldn't be another trick...could it?  He hoped this test would end quickly enough.  Then, the figure made a few hand signs, and he heard a voice in the back of his mind.  A quiet whisper in the wind.

_Ninpō: Za Warudo_

Suddenly, the figure unleashed a wide arc of shuriken right at Meiji.  He realized he'd tipped the oddly shaped cargo forward, at a slight angle.  Getting the tip of his foot beneath it, he popped it up into his grasp with a quick burst from his foot, and swung it about, catching all the shuriken before any could nail Lady Noe.  He looked to her, and instructed her to run.  Noe nodded, and fled down the way they came.  Then, looking back to the assailant in front of the warehouse, Meiji charged, holding the barrel in front of him.  He felt a few more shuriken hit the front, and listened for how the man would move.  But then, he heard hand signs.  Uh oh.  Naturally, what else would he have to deal with, but a huge dust cloud.  Meiji tossed the barrel ahead of him, vaulting off of it as he reached it, and then applying chakra to his hand to take it along for the ride.  But, he miscalculated the jump, by a lot.  He did connect the kick to the shinobi, the man unable to see him, and Meiji fully capable of hearing him, but waded into the dust cloud.  Wheezing, he moved out, carrying the barrel with him, and stumbling into the first room of the warehouse.  

He immediately noticed two things.  There were a set of stairs, leading to the second floor, and someone was upstairs.  He could hear their hand signs.  Wait...hand signs?  

Grabbing the barrel, he lurched to the side, just as a huge molten tentacle crashed through the ceiling to try and grab him.  Well shit.  He produced an explosive note, and listened for the sound again.  Those hand signs.  Then, as quickly as the sound was produced, he slapped an exploding note on the ceiling.  Detonating it, he shunshined over the spot just in time to find a rather confused kunoichi.  He gave her a powerful uppercut to the jaw, and then landed, just as he unconscious body hit the floor behind him.  Then, gathering the barrel again, he charged ahead.  Alright, almost there.

But something was wrong.  Were his movements more sluggish now?  Wait...no, that was improbable.  It was definitely noticeable though.  Then, he stopped at the door to the backroom, inches away from his destination.  He couldn't even move his fingers accurately enough to get the handle.  Shit...his arms were going numb.  That wasn't a dust cloud.  It was a gaseous swath of neurotoxins...

Meiji fell to his knees, in front of the barrel, just in time for a huge, powerfully built figure to come bursting through the wall.  Was this actually happening?  They had tampered with his missions, but it had never gone this far.  This was insane.  What was the point of this?  Would they kill him?  At this rate, he was as good as dead.  

The young shinobi could see, just from the figure's stance, that even if he wasn't under the effects of this gas, he'd lose in a straight up fight.  So he pulled a last ditch effort.  Tossing a few shakudama towards the wall to the backroom, he made a hand sign, and they all detonated simultaneously.  Meiji curled into a ball behind the barrel, the impact knocking out the last enemy, he gauged.  At least he thought, going by the sound.  Now...he just had to get this barrel in there.  Arms?  Shot.  Legs?  Not as bad, he realized.  Groaning, he began to push his back against the thing, inching it towards the hole in the wall that martial artist had just produced.  The one he was now going to get this barrel through, in order to finish this mission.  Straining, pushing himself to his utmost limit, he heaved, reopening fresh wounds that had barely had time to set in.  

But in the end, he got that damn thing in there.  Yes he certainly did.  And so soon as that happened...the guy passed out on the floor.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 17, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Hot on the trail *-*

"Where exactly are we going?"

Hakaizen spoke to Jeeha without looking back at him.  "I'm not quite sure yet.  Although a preliminary guess would tell me we are heading in the general direction of... Iwagakure."  He blinked.  Why was she headed there?  He was gonna find out.  "Listen up, guys, apparently we're heading for Iwagakure, or at least that's how it looks so far.  I doubt we'll run into much trouble, seeing as they are allied with Konoha but stay on guard.  And remember, entering another village without means is an offense, so if this takes us all the way to Iwa we'll have to observe from outside of their village."  They continued on their path through the trees, advancing steadily toward their destinaton.  After a while of traveling, Hakaizen looked back at them.  "We're leaving Konoha's borders.  Be careful."  He looked back ahead, continuing to lead the group.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

I keep advancing through this horrible place and I can notice how mah eyes are gettin?accustomed to the colorless environment, at least I can start to distinguish a few things like tha tree trunks or the bushes, I can only see the silhouette but it?s more than enough for a genius like me to get a hold of mah steps through this area. It?s been a few minutes since I entered and I can?t hear a thing nor have found a clue of where Kousuke and the other two kids may be. I just hope they aren?t too deep into this dump otherwise It?ll be a pain in tha ass to take them outta here. I jump towards a tree and using the trunk a support I made a second jump to reach what seems like the shadow of a branch strong enough ta not break apart with mah weight. I must be careful, a fall the wrong way and the world would lose the most sacred treasure in history, me.

"Now, where tha hell are those boys? Wonder if they will answer by callin?them. "I was thinking ?bout it but*"GRRR....GRUAAAAOO!! "*I hear that damn sound again. I would start to shout out their names but i don?t wanna call the attention of tha beast doing that shit just when I get ta find the kids; whateva that thing is, either a bear, a wolf or some other kind of carnivorous, it sounds like bad news. I swing mah body twice before letting it fall towards another trunk which I step on before leaping backwards and landing perfectly on ground. Then I start to run, that thing osunded like it was close by.

"OOOOIII KOUSUKE!! SHINTA!!!....BOY-WHO-I-DON?T- KNOW-YER-NAME!!"I call them out in the end"IT?S SEITA YOU RETARD!! "*"Idiot! at least you should know our names!"*oi,oi,oi,oi!! seriously, the little rascals do not shout so i can find them but they get mad cause of a name?! Once I?m face to face with ?em I?ll teach them a lesson.

I hurried following the voices, a dim light calls mah attention and I run to reach it, a few moments later I?m outside and everything is very very clear, I look around and I can see a grassy plain, some flowers and trees here and there. I turn to see behind me and I find out that the creepy ass forest is nothing but part of a goddamn cave. Then-

"HEEEEELP!!! "shit, I know that voice, It?s Kousuke. I start to scan the area as quickly as possible, in the distance the three kids are together against a wall of rock, they seem scared of something,; once I realize what is going on i can?t help but show a smile of disbelief.

*" GRRRAAAOOO! "*

"Ya?re fackin?kidding me!! "I say and  rush instantly." WHAT?S SUCH A FREAKIN?HUGE BEAR DOING HERE??!! "
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 17, 2013)

*Meiji, the Bewildered Beneficiary of Genjutsu*

When he came to, Meiji was right where he'd been a few minutes ago.  Standing in the alley, sans barrel.  Behind him, he heard movement.  He turned in time to see Lady Noe's figure shifting, from the small, hunched over young woman, to the form of a tall, towering young woman.  Well, perhaps her mid, to late twenties.  She had a mirthful smile ready for Meiji when he laid eyes on her, and clapped a bit.  

"I'm impressed, Meiji, that was truly...fascinating."

She walked closer, and laid a hand on his shoulder.  "Truly.  I wasn't expecting such...innovation, to be honest."  Meiji grinned, sleeves trailing to the ground.  It was as if he understood, instantly.  And on some levels, he did.  That was the reason the complex had so few guards.  This gardener, disguised like this, was all they needed.  And surely, the entire mission, just now...had been a genjutsu.

There was a quick glint in his eyes, and she knew at once what he'd pieced together.  "That technique...The World, that I just used.  How to explain."  She picked him up easily, and his eyes widened.  Hoisting him onto her back, she shunshin'd off to the garden, setting him down in the grass at once.  "Much better...now."

She took a seat in front of him in one of the garden chairs, smoothing out her pleated skirt with a few deft motions.  "It's a genjutsu of my own design.  It creates a detailed waking dream, in the window of one second, where you can experience any number of things, dependent only on the creativity and detail of the user.  Unrelated to this...I haven't taken kindly to how Kirigakure has been toying with you.  I think you'd be much better off if you were stored away in _my _toybox.  And rest assured, I pick up my things when I'm done playing with them.  My offer is simple.  I seek to use that genjutsu to help shape, and mold you, Meiji.  To bring out the potential you had once had.  The potential the village scorns you for having lost.  I won't let there be any misconceptions either...dying in that illusion _will _result in your body entering a comatose state.  But the potential rewards are _immense_. "  

Meiji had this insufferably snide smirk on his face as she explained all this, clutching his ankles as he sat cross legged in the grass.

"Hah...yea.  Sure.  But...I have one question."

"Yes?"

"Bro...do you even lift?"  He cracks up at his own comment, falling back into the grass, letting the dew from the early evening drizzle soak through his shirt, and cling to his hair.  He was going to enjoy this.


----------



## Island (Feb 17, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Toward Iwagakure

A casual walk around Konoha led to me leaving the country? Did people typically do this kind of thing, or were Hakaizen, Jeeha, and Kajin just crazy? I figured that I left Konoha around ten, and it was now two or three. That meant that we were traveling for a couple of hours all because Hakaizen wanted to go on an adventure. Again, it beat feeding geese at the park, but it also meant that I?d be late for dinner tonight. Since father was still out on business, he wouldn?t be able to scold me for being late, but still I felt bad for leaving mother alone at dinner. On the other hand, she might have figured that I?d find something to keep me busy and probably didn?t expect me to be home anytime soon. Knowing her, she _wanted_ me to get into some trouble or something.

I decided to focus back to the matter at hand. Hakaizen stated that they were headed in the direction of Iwagakure and the Land of Earth. Along the border between the two great states were Amegakure and Kusagakure, the Villages Hidden in the Rain and Grass, respectively. According to father, they were established as buffer states between Iwagakure and Konohagakure sometime during the reign of the First or Second Hokage; I don?t remember which at this point. Since we were approaching the border, I figured that we would be heading into either country soon enough. Which one it was or why the Jounin were going there, I didn?t really know. Then again, I didn?t really care...

...Just as long as we didn't start some kind of war or something.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 17, 2013)

_Done In The Dark_​
"Mistress...we're ready to begin." A young effeminate male announced as he stood in nearby doorway, his gaze toward a rather impressive monitor in front of him. This monitor was being operated by one person, who obviously being the only other in the room, was the one the young man was talking to. Despite that fact the person didn't seem to even acknowledged him as they continued on fiddling with the monitor. The sound of tapping echoing throughout the whole room. "Ugh...Mistress? The experiment is about the begin. We need you now." He repeated with a little more gusto in his voice. Still no answer and he was beginning to get aggravated. "Mistress Rita! It's time for the experi-"

"Yo, come over here for sec, I want to get your opinion on something..." 

"M-my opinion?" He asked shock beginning to approach the console. In a few seconds there he stood right next to Rita, the genius professor herself, or so they called her.  "Y-es, what w-ould like my o-opp-opinion on?" His voice was laced with anxiety, but he couldn't understand why. He'd been closer to her than this before during certain experiments, yet now it seemed...awkward? The young woman motioned for him to bend down further as she continued to stare at the screen in front of her.

"So guy tell me something. What do you think it sounds like when a persons face goes through glass? The smell? How do you think they'll react? Would they scream? Would their bowels release involuntarily? Oh, did I forget to mention this glass was connected to a piece of machinery?"

"What do yo-!"

The young man's face was abruptly and harshly shoved  into the monitor. The glass cracking on impact. The sound of the sharp shards hitting the ground seemed to be in sync with the man blood curdling screams, so loud were his screams that they echoed throughout the whole building, repeating that each and every one of the interconnected halls, yet despite his screams...no one came. The dancing of the sparks were violent and wild causing the only light in the room to flicker on and off revealing the shadow of one Rita Mordio as she held her head in annoyance. 

"Really don't you people read signs anymore? It clearly says, right on the door, "No yelling". You know how I hate yelling when I"m deep in thought, ugh morons." The professor ranted to the dead man as his body lay limp inside the monitor.

[FONT=""Book Antiqua"]"Professor Rita."

"Oh great, another one and it's _her_." She sighed in annoyance. "What Nori?"

 The young blonde pointed out. And sure enough as Rita focused her sight on beige colored door that stood at the entry way, there was no sign. The genius professor looked from the door, to the young man she just fried, and then back to the door again.

"Dammit all! All that valuable research gone because of some mega idiot!" She groaned walking toward the door.

[FONT=""Book Antiqua"]"You just killed a man professor."[/FONT] Nori reminded. 

The young doctor waved her off with no concern. "Yea, yea, yea, send his family a t-shirt or sumthin."[/FONT]

_Elsewhere..._
The sky...covered by the dark awning known as 'night', casting its deep dark shadow over an entire area wooded area. When nighttime fell the call of the animals and insects that roamed during the night would begin. Though just as quick as those noises started, everything fell into a tranquil silence with only the nighttime breeze making the occasional sound as it blew through the large towering trees of this forest. Soon the sound of footsteps could be heard in the area; the footsteps were rather grudgingly in nature, rustling through the grass with a slow methodical pace, as if this was routine the person knew all to well. There was a little bit of light that came from the ink black sky because of the moon, which was as white as snow, casts a dim moonlight across the small amount of area it covered. In the dead center of this light stood a tall figure dressed in a gold hooded cloak.

Consquently this moonlight, coupled with the zephyr of the night that, gave off a rather mystery novel type feeling to the atmosphere surrounding this stranger. The air was 'still' around this person, from the long gold cloak with white trim worn on their body, to the long midnight colored hair that flowed down to the middle of the back, was completely unaffected. The figure was fixated on a site in the sky as they stared off into it. Emerald green was the color of this person's eyes, these eyes seemed to shimmer staring up into the bright white moon, yet their was a sense of indifference behind them if any emotion at all. However there seemed to be a hint of something behind this gaze hidden deep within. So deeply hidden like a well kept secret, but at the same time, open for the world to see. 

*BOOM​*
The area was suddenly bombarded with heavy fire seemingly rocking the forest to it's very core as every fell into utter silence. A smoke cloud was soon floating into the air toward the right, with a fine line of smoke going in in the opposite direction. The screen of smoke soon cleared to reveal the body of a familiar person. Numerous scuffs and bruises were all along the face, the fancy golden cloak worn was completely singed on one side. With a quick acrobatic display s/he landed safely atop a nearby tree.

"Better than before Retsu." A voice boomed from over head. Retsu quickly veered to a disembodied head that loomed over the entire forest. This head belonging to none other than the person who put Retsu here, Rita Mordio. "Same drill as always offspring. You go through the training and I gather the data. The only difference this time around is that I'll be testing not only your fortitude against attacks, but your reaction speed as well. You _must_ be at a certain level, for example, bombs of this level, are only great enough to demolish large buildings. In theory you should be able to wave some of these with ease; however..." The large image quickly scaled down in size, hardly larger than the average persons head.

"I see some visible scuffs and bruises, fatigue and that cloak didn't make it through. Looks like I'll need get it reexamined also..." The scaled down imaged soon increased back into it's previous state. Retsu continued to stare up not uttering a single word, watching Rita mouth as it moved. S/he had no choice in this matter. It was like this almost every single day and would continue to be like this.

"Offspring."

Because when it came down to it.

"Remember that you are nothing more than."

She was nothing more.

Than a weapon/"A weapon designed by me to be the ideal jinchuuriki for the village. Survival is a key and to survive you must adapt. If you can't survive this, you die, as simple as that. Now make sure the data I receive is good."​
With that she was gone and Retsu was once again alone. What's done in the dark, will be brought to the light, but for it, for Retsu a weapon of Iwagakure, what was done in the dark had nothing on the darkness that was the light. 

*BOOM​*[/FONT]​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 17, 2013)

Jin
Fuzen Grounds

The youth?s feet guided him towards the unknown. As he procrastinated his Shinobi duties, he felt that wondering around like this was about as productive as staying at home and sleeping the day away. Of course, this were just his thoughts on how to kill time, he would rather do ten thousand other, more interesting things than waste his time cleaning, or doing other messily chores for people who are unable or too incompetent to fulfill them themselves. However, if he didn?t do it, his talents would never be recognized by the village. 

?Right, they send out reports? damn it. I might have to do something about this.?

Pondering still, he could feel his body tense up as his thoughts began to consider doing such frivolous mission as those. His felt a weigh hold on to his feet and arms, he really didn?t want to do something so fruitless. But nevertheless, he had to admit that there were literally not other options for him to make. Maybe lady luck was standing by his side, or maybe not? Either way a few extra cash wouldn?t do any harm either.

 ?Though?  

Just when he was sure about his action, he seemed to have stumble upon forbidden ground.  His head turned to the right, a man that held a cigarette on his lip, sitting upon the ledge of a large stone, sitting with a leg placed on the ledge?s surface, looking down with a bore plastered in his mien. Next to him was a muscular tall man. He didn?t seem too bright, but he defiantly possessed brawn. If Jin were to say the man weighed 200 pounds with muscle along. The man with the cigarette was smaller, thinner. Even though his held facial hair, and the factions of his face were defiantly of a man in his mid to late 20?s. He was shorter than even Jin himself. Although Jin was tall for his size, this man that smoked his cig was too small to be called an adult.

Jin didn?t hesitate to display such a though through the factions of his face. His eyes scanned thoroughly the two men before them. Both wore headbands with no steal platting on them. Just bands that made them look like bandits, and from the look of the situation. It seemed that Jin was hitting the nail with his assumptions.

*?What?cha lookin? at kid? ya know who I am??*

?Short.?

The shorter of the two didn?t hesitate to portray his displeasure. As he leaned closer towards the edge his voice roared through the forest, with noted spite behind that screeching tone.

*?Who the hell are you calling short, you little shit!! I oughtta kick the livin? shit out of ya!!?*

?And with an attitude too? Aren?t you cute.?

Sarcasms brew from Jin?s tone of voice. It was obvious he wasn?t afraid of the two, but Jin was the one to not see things till the end. As his mien only reflected his most sincere smug. He could see the short man?s head tune velvet crimson with anger.  His teeth gritted as he pointed towards Jin and told his companion.

*?Get him Tiny!!?*

?Tiny? Really? Tiny? Well? Brownie points for trying to be original?

*?You made big bro angry! I?ll have to punish you!!?*

?Oh, please do. I was dying from boredom anyway.?​


----------



## Cjones (Feb 17, 2013)

*Retsu Wakahisa*
_Done In The Dark:
Fortitude_

*BOOOM*​
A massive smoke cloud flowed from an equally massive crater, the forest floor was now nothing more than a wasteland, ground zero. The entire area warped by the power of the numerous explosive set off for experimentation. The thick smog was like a canopy for the night sky, quickly reducing visibility to a near zero. So dark was the area that a normal person wouldn't have been able to even make out the sight of the trees in front of them, and even the bright white moon couldn't shine through the darkness. However this wasn't the only problem in all this. These powerful bombs were soon accompanied by a sleuth of able bodied warriors that were now patrolling the ground, more obstacles for better results. Despite these problem, it caused no concern or decrease in ability to the young shinobi who now was floating across the ground.










​
The trees were nothing but a blur, the grass on the ground swayed back and forth from the force of the wind, as Retsu glided across the ground, traveling through the dense fog that surrounded the area. Immediately the young shinobi hit the brakes, skidding across the ground, as a off in the distance whistling sound grew closer and closer until the ground shook, a powerful gust of wind burst forth howling as it did so, another explosion. Just barely avoiding this one by retreating backwards and kicking up into the air on the heel of it's foot, s/he could see a small glimpse of light as the smoke was cut in half. With the wave of smoke parted a pair of individuals sprung out from the sky, and with a swift swing of their hands, s/he was quickly bombarded by a flurry of shuriken.

Ting, Ting, Ting...​
Each one parried by the wave of a hand, smacking the projectiles down into the earth below. Retsu landed with a resounding thud, followed closely by her pursuers. One jolted from off the ground, while the other attacked from the sky with a kunai in hand. The attackers kunai graze across the the arm of Retsu as s/he firmly grabbed onto his arm, propelling himself off the head of the other man, spinning and finally tossing them into one another. Both men began tumbling across the ground; however, there would be no time for breaks as an onslaught of new arrivals joined the mix. The young shinobi's eyes widened at the plethora of new assailants that had arrived. Jinchuuriki or not there could be no possible why to handle _this_ many people. After all Retsu was still just a novice in the grand scheme of things, no matter how powerful s/he was for its age. Just how powerful was one child expected to be? Was Rita this obsessed with results and data? This training was just plain overkill in the very sense of the word.

*"ARRRGH!"​*
The mass of warriors roared out as they began their charge. A wave of shuriken and kunai began falling on her location causing Retsu to slam her palm onto the ground, an upheaval of rock rose in front of her, managing to block some of them. This defense was only good against frontal attacks, and the numerous shinobi began to quickly scale over the giant wall. The idea was to retreat; unfortunately, Retsu was quickly overtaken and forced to defend. The sheer number of men took him off his guard as he tired his best to defend from all directions. A well placed punch by one of then men lead to a multitude of others coming from her blindside. A quick on on her heels, hand ready to slash through them, only to see them quickly withdraw and a surprise waiting on her.

Four bombs in direct proximity.​

*KABOOOOM​*​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 17, 2013)

Jin
Fuzen Grounds
Fight

As the young man prepped himself for an incoming strike, the shorter man started at him with noted anger. As the larger man swung his fist wildly in attempt to connect with the boys body. These movement held no precise style, they were flails more than actual thought out movements. He was powerful, but his strike held no flair, they held no form. They were simple just wild swings. Like a bear trying to pray on its target. The large man threw a vertical swing, one which Jin simple bent his knees, avoiding the strike which was quickly followed with by with fist that trusted towards his head. Creating a force on his feet, the Jin propelled himself towards the sky, flipping mid-height and landing on the broad arms of this giant. Impressed the man eyes jolted, but he didn't hesitate to try and grapple this youthful Shinobi, before his hand met with Jin, his once again become airborne and placing his hand on the ones that attempted to grappled him, he used his very force to twist his body, landing a horizontal axe kick to the face. 

*"What are ya doing, ya fuckin' wanker! Kill the boy already."*

"Big talk for someone who's sitting on the ledge of a rock. Come down here yourself! I'm sure you're dying for a taste."

*"Fuck ya! Fuckyafuckyafuckyafuckya!!!"*

"Is that all you say?"

_*"That kinda hurt..."*_

Jin looked over his shoulder, surprised. This man stood from the earth after receiving one of this most pent up kicks. Of course, he should've expected as much from such a molding piece of muscle. He turned and his mien's expression changed. So, he couldn't continue playing for too long with these guys. Their bandits after, all. he wouldn't be surprised if the laid some dirty trick on him while his back was turned. Vigilant, he awaited for the giant to retaliate. 

"Hey, big guy. You should really just stop. You wouldn't want me to snap my fingers."

_*"Huuuh? What would that do?"*_

"You wouldn't want know."

*"Just fucking kill him!!!"*

The shorter man continued with his bellowing. Jin pressed his ring finger and thumb together, and not before long they were pointed at the shouting midget.

"This could happen."

*-Flick!-*

*"ARGGHHH!!!"*

The short bandit was no trapped within a sea of flames. Screeching louder than before, his screams took a drastic turn and now instead of bellowing shouts of anger and remorse, there were screeches of agony and pain. Three seconds total and the man was already facing death straight in the eyes. The giant witnessed this and instead of understanding the circumstances that had befallen him, the giant grew madder and he spectated the combustion of his bro.

*"You harmed, big bro."*

"Take a hint."

_*"You'll pay!!!"*_

"No, seriously. Take a hint."​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 17, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

Diary Entry #001
_Rebirth in Blood_

So I run and hide
Tear myself up
Start again
With a Brand New Name!
And Eyes that See
Into Infinity...
∞








​
_Give in to it..._

"No."

_It hurts a lot..._

"I fuckin' know that."

_Just close your eyes for a minute..._

"SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!"

A chair flew across the room into a wall.  The room was dark, very poorly lit.  If one could see they would realize that it was an inn room, with the curtains drawn and the bed flipped on its side and pushed against the door.  The walls were scratched, some had holes punched in them.  There were papers everywhere, stained with blood and torn.  Chaos.  And in the middle of it was a tall young man, almost 16 years old.  He had short, silver hair, cropped close to his head and matted down in some places with drying blood.  He was well-muscled and lean with a scarred body.  Brown cloth pants were on his legs, tucked into bright red boots.  Around his tightly clenched fists were red sparring gloves that were on the ratty side, they'd definitely seen better days.  Blood stained his body, in some spots it was dry and in others it was still dripping down his skin.  Most of it wasn't his, but some of it was, as he had a long, jagged slash going down his back.  It was long, but shallow, thankfully.  His eyes were a dull gray as he looked down at the papers.  They were... his life.  In a nutshell.  All of his records up until he escaped from the Institute.  Nearby in a neat pile were more papers.  The doctors who had experimented with him.  Probed his brain.  Put him in Genjutsu while he was _asleep._  Tried to lobotmize him.  Made him more and more angry.  He wanted them dead.  He wanted them to feel the pain he felt, of having their family's lives taken away from him and then to feel the sharp pain of death.

And that's what he was doing.

There was a single piece of paper with a man's face crossed out in a large 'X' made of blood.  His blood.  Ikari had killed his family, and then killed him.  He was dead.  Gone.  Ikari, by the way, was the name of the silver-haired boy.  Ikari Akuryo.  He walked over to the papers and stepped on the picture of the dead man, lifting the other papers.  He went through the names.

Dr Kinobori.
Dr Wanashita.
Dr Hananomori.
Dr Hyuga.
Dr Sakanawa - Mameshiba.

He had to kill all of them.  And he would.  Because only then would this pain go away.  When they were all dead, he could be normal.  He knew he had been normal at one point, somewhere in his life he must have been normal.  He just... he couldn't remember.  He couldn't think back to a time he was normal.  All he could remember was the blood.  He loved it.  He needed to see it.  That was one thing he didn't blame on the doctors.  He was violent.  He knew that.  It helped him.  He looked up, looking over at something that no one else could see.  A little boy, with the same hair and eyes as him, but a lot younger.  "Oh, it's you little brother."  The boy nodded.  "What is it?"  The boy looked at the door.  Right when he did, he vanished and the sound of fists banging on it could be heard.  "Hey, you little freak!  Come on out of there!"  "Dammit."  Ikari grabbed the sheathed knife laying on the nearby bed and strapped it to his belt, before slipping his hooded red cape on over his head and putting the hood on, before leaping out of the window, smashing it and ripping through the curtains.  He flew out into the Amgekure streets, rain pouring down on him as he went.  He landed on another building and took off toward the Amegakure wall.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_I didn?t come here to kill_


Zenki Yuuta  sprinted with all his might, he wasn?t in a situation where he could just start with his care free monologues, the kids he was supposed to protect were facing a big black bear, by the way, mentioning that the animal was bigger than the usual size of its species just made the guy even more nervous. It may sound wrong but Zenki is not the all goody ally of justice and protector of life, indeed while he doesn?t like seeing people dying with no reason and hates injustice, most of his actions are based on his desires and his decisions tend to be taken on a whim. He is just a selfish person who imposes his logic on the rest of the world.

In this very moment the main reason in his mind is that he won?t allow those little kids to die this day, yet his subconscious has a different one; the best of the best in the world can not fail, even a mission with no reward like this one must be accomplished, that?s what the best shinobi in the world must do.

Taking a rock along the way, prepares his aim for an instant. His arm is raised and moments later the rock is sent flying at high speed. The hard projectile hits right in the mouth of the beast damaging one of it?s huge fangs; the rage and pain force the furry, big and fat being to roar in anger a sit starts to look, furiously, for whatever made him mad. The black bear stands up on it?s back paws showing how abnormal it?s size is. A normal one would be around two meters long but this guy was taller and scarier. Yuuta smiles nervously although he can?t deny that excitement is running through his whole body.

"Oi, oi fat ass. I know ya don?t wanna eat tha meat of some lil rascals like ?em. What about ya try ta beat me up? Ya?ll lose really fast though."that?s what his mouth let out with the same confidence as always, you could even call it arrogance but that was what made this guy to be himself. 

*"GRRRRAAAA!"*

The omnivorous mammal rushes, for being a monster of around four meters long and like three hundred kilograms weight, it was quite fast. Be it that he understood what the goggle-boy said or it just found a new annoying pest to take out its rage on, the new objective of the bear was Zenki. Yuuta quickly reacted and rushed to confront the bear too, something stupid if you may ask however he had something in mind. Once the animal was at hsir each, the boy jumped and as soon as his feet touched the bacl of the creature, he jumped once again, this time reaching Kousuke and the other two.

"Z-zenki"

"Hey guys, ya see that dead tree there, right?"the trio nodded, still scared by the monstruous animal."Run as fast as ya can and hide in tha trunk of that thing, the hole in tha middle?s big enough fer ya three to enter one by one."the genin with the cap ordered as he saw how the beast was looking at him, waiting for a new moment to attack. The bear was too vicious for its behavior to be normal."NOW!!! " 

AT the signal, the three lads ran with all their might towards the trunk designed by Zenki. Instantly the bear turned nervous, and in a burst of rage ran towards the kids. Zenki smiled, everything was according to his plan. Quickly he started to perform various hand seals before taking a little inhalation only to shoot a set of five fire balls from his mouth. 

"Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique "

The flames flew towards the "Wild Black" as Zenki named him in his mind a second ago. Two of them hit the target as the other three had the function of scaring it. Even though it was hit, the beast did not fall although the pain paralyzed it allowing the children to hide as expected and Yuuta to move freely all the way until he boarded the back of the enemy. His hand smoved once again forming a different sequence of seals. after taht the bear which didn?t seem to be unconscious wasn?t able to move.

*Whistle*

"Hope this keeps him still for a while. Hey brats, we?re going home!!"he announced out loud as the boys came out and ran towards him, they were already at a good disance from their attacker."H-how are we supposed to go home? we don?t know where we are "Kousuke asked alittle worried but Zenki only smiled,"Iiiiiiidiot. Tha forest is very confusing but ya three are tha only retards who would get lost around here. C?mmon let?s walk, yer families are worried ?bout ya brats."

"Zenki, why didn?t you kill it? "Kousuke asked, a pretty stupid question actually." Why would I? I came here ta get ya three, not ta kill some innocent animal. Whateva made it go mad is not his fault, I fight in order to win, not to kill pal."with that, the rewardless mission of he who holds an existence superior to any other being, ended.
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2013)

*The Kid
You've Got To Say The Whole Damn Name *

"Kirigakure can't say I've ever heard of it mate."

He spoke in earnest to the heavily tattooed man chomping on a cigar. This was not a place he had ever heard of everything they were asking him about was so foreign. Hell he couldn't even understand the map that was staring him in the face; it had names and was shaded black or white. The Kid had not been allowed out of what he imagined was a hospital. To be quite blunt he was probably more prisoner than patient at this point. 

"Ok kid..."

"No The Kid. I'm the Kid mate. Not Kid, Mr. Kid, or Kidd with two D?s its The Kid. You've got to say the whole damn thing, mate."

"Alright The Kid--"

"Cheers for getting it right."

The imposing man glared at him as his job was made that much harder by this shit-eating child. There was hesitance amongst the brass to torture the answers out of The Kid. For all they knew he could be a plant from the other side and be used as a martyr of some sorts to further strain the relationship between the Shinobi nations. It was a delicate situation and they did not want to exasperate it by creating an international incident. Both of their attention turned to the door, a teenager a few years older than The Kid entered the room. He had blonde hair and a distinctive scar on his face.

"Sir they are asking for you.."

The tattooed man said something under his breath as he exited the room leaving the two teens by themselves. The older teen couldn't really put his finger on it but their was something about the silver maned boy that made him cautious. The aura coming from the 14-year old was unremarkably weak but his diction and quiet confidence hinted at their being more to this weakness...

"You sure know how to rustle a guy's feathers."

"You should see my feather rustling with women. It's even better."

The blonde couldn't help but chuckle at the off the cuff comment. The Kid sure had a sense of humor in spite of his obvious situation. It was the kind of rebellious streak you saw from a class clown putting up a wall to keep others out by deflecting with humor. It was sad and made The Kid's plight a bit more genuine.

"My name is Shobu. Me and my team found you actually."

"Aww so you're the one I have to thank for this brilliant display of hospitality. Cheers for that mate."

The tone of The Kid's voice conveyed his frustration with the situation at hand. He cooperated in the beginning telling them he had no clue what the hell was going on but they insisted on sending hard-boiled tough guys to intimidate the "truth" out of him.  But this didn't seem like the conventional bad cop good cop ploy.

"My "hospitality" is better than letting the tide take you in and dying before you've got hair on your balls."

"Got me beat there mate. So why did you get rid of the tatted up gorilla, Shobu?" 

"I wanted to make sure you were alright and see how they were treating you. We're not bad people but you have to understand these are stressful times we live in."

"So stress is the reason I'm stuck in here? I don't know mate sounds like rubbish. I have a pint when I get locked up, I don't unlawfully imprison people." 

Shobu really took stock of The Kid and let his words linger. The Kid was sitting at the edge of the bed staring back. In that moment they reached a silent understanding before Shobu vocalized it;

"You really don't know anything do you... I mean the way you talk and you're ignorance of the current state of affairs. "

"Not a clue mate."

"So where are you from then?"

"I'm from the Isle of Great Britain."

The Kid volunteered apart of his background for the first time. He had only said he was not from here while not saying where exactly he was from. Shobu was the first person to actually believe him though.

"Never heard of it. I'll talk to my Sensei. He might have enough pull to get you released into my custody." 

Shobu stepped towards the door stopping before he turned the knob He looked back at The Kid. Shobu had a fatally serious mien.

"If you are a spy I will kill you. Kid or not."​


----------



## Cjones (Feb 18, 2013)

*A Different Perspective! From The Point of View of a Scientist!*
_*The Prodigy Rita Mordio*_​
The scientist Rita stood perfectly still, as if she was a life like statue, while staring down at a thirty-four inch monitor. The monitor was hooked into a massive console, that she stood in the middle of, that stretched across a very mechanized room. Machines littered the place, each with their own purpose. Surprisingly with so many machines in one room; things were relatively quiet inside this lab, with only the quiet roar of the machines and the occasional shaking of the room making any sort of sound. On both sides of the genius professor were three groups of two, each tasked with a different operation. The reason for all these people was because Rita wanted nothing, but the most accurate analysis. If there was suddenly an error or any type of problem, someone would already be there to help correct and handle the situation. This decision mostly stemmed from Rita not wanting to be bothered during testing.

As a result she could concentrate on what she deemed '_Important_.' 

_"!? That's strange."_

The professor began to squint her eyes as she stared intently at the monitor before her.The screen showed a visibly shocked Retsu, as the jinchuuriki turned on its heel, and then was engulfed in a massive explosion. The room then shook violently, much to everyone's surprise inside. The scientist began to murmur among themselves about the suddenly quake that rocked the room. As they talked, Rita was utterly silent not having move, nor taking her eyes off the screen in front of her. An oddity had reached her eye, an unexplainable oddity. "_Have I gone daft? There's is no conceivable way_-Professor Rita! Something's happening!" Her train of thought was interrupted by the sudden call of her assistant  and a blaring sound that began to fill the room. 










​
The sound of the alarm was accompanied by a flashing of red and yellow; A deafening siren bellowed and quickly sent all the scientific minds scurrying about to figure out what was happening and why. _"This isn't just any alarm..."_ The young prodigy thought to herself as she looked down at her monitor in concern; however, the screen showed no change obscured by the black smoke of the explosives. _"That couldn't be happening."_ Rita thought as she quickly tried to process and ascertain what was happening. Her mind quickly ran over every single possibility and angle as to way this alarm could be going off. These experiments were designed to push him to his limits, yes but...those bombs.

_"This is something that *she* set up."_ 

But just how did it happen?

"Nori what're Retsu vitals reading!?"

The young blonde began fiddling with her glasses as she quickly began to pull up the data asked of her. "Professor everything seems to be...! There has been a surge! It's steadily raising, almost topping the charts!" 

*POP*​
Nori jumped back just as the computer erupted in smoke. 

"Rita-sama! Chakra levels are surging!"

"Combat data is off the charts! The computer can't keep up!"

"I want every camera up on the big screen! NOW!"​
In a few moments each Rita was looking at each and every camera. From any angle you could think of to some you might not have even knew existed, the camera's covered out inch of the forest where Retsu trained. With an intense gaze she began to scan each and every screen for Retsu. A few minutes had passed as the intense atmosphere in the room continued to grow as all the scientist ran around, trying to bring some kind of order about.

"Right there! Switch to camera E-3 NOW!"

The petrified man at the computer jumped at her growing tone as he began to super-size the image. Instantly the whole room erupted in gasps, while Rita's was one of disbelief that quickly faded into a darken expression. A variable that she knew would have to be dealt with a one point, but just not this early in the game. The woman quickly bolted toward a nearby table in the back of the room, where a giant sash and scroll laid in wait. "Wait!! Just what is it that you think your-Shut up! Rita responded to Nori mid sentence. "Why don't you attempt to make yourself useful and tell those morons down there to start preparing!" She yelled before jumping into the air and toward the front of the room. 

*KSSHHHH!!*​
Everyone looked in awe as Rita ran threw the glass window inside the room, plummeting to the ground at high speeds before hitting the ground on one hand and knee. Nori was the first at the window as she watched her superior rise to her feet and began through the forest without missing a beat. "This isn't the way to do things Rita! We must call-I thought I told you to shut up!?" Her voice fading into the distance as she screamed leaving Nori to peer out of her glasses at her retreating figure.

_"Don't think your off the hook."_​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2013)

*The Kid
Ward of the State*

_You are hereby remanded into the custody of Shobu Kurosaki, Chuunin of Kirikagure. If you should violate the rules of your parole you will be detained and imprisoned from a time to be determined._



The Kid stood there scratching the back of his head with his handcuffed hands. His eyes darted around the room as his body language explicitly indicated a real lack of disinterest in what was going on. Shobu stood to the left of him, arms to the side, at attention to the arbiter. The Chuunin was the kind of stiff who was all business so when he saw The Kid’s lackadaisical disposition he found himself suppressing the urge to bludgeon his new ward. As the judge finished up Shobu went to unlock the metal cuffs only to be rebuffed as The Kid took a step back and the cuffs fell to the floor. Shobu’s face contorted into an expression showcasing shock and anger as his eye twitched rather violently.

“Mate they’ve been loose since you cuffed me at the hospital. These mittens are pretty naff with the chafing and I’ve got delicate skin. Don’t get all humpty about this, bab. Let’s get a move on I’m pretty famished.” 

The Kid walked up to Shobu and gave him a slap on the rump as if to say, “let’s get a move on,” which in effect caused steam to come out of Shobu’s ears.  His anger at how easily this little punk could make a mockery of the court proceedings, and be oblivious to it all whilst asking for a meal on his dime. The nerve! 

“Oi mate if you’re not hungry I can go exploring I already got some quid.” 

The Kid began to walk away as Shobu’s expression now changed to one of exasperated confusion. He noticed that The Kid’s pocket, rather conspicuously, had bills resembling money sticking… The scarred Chuunin reached for his own pocket and took out his money as The Kid was nearing the exit of the courthouse.  There was forty ryo missing from his pocket…

“KID!!!!!!!!”​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 18, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

Diary Entry #002
_Shout at the Moon_

Self medicating, craving punishment
Blaming myself for a world on fire
No more shame, no more pity
No more
We rise from the ashes
☾








​
"After him!"

Ikari looked back at the men following him.  Amegakure's shinobi police force had been alerted to the lack of money he had paid for the inn room, and were even more perturbed at the blood and paper work scattered around the room.  Now the white-haired teen had two chuunin on him as he high-tailed it through Ame.  Going up and over the wall hadn't been a possibility anymore now that shinobi had bene alerted to his presence.  He had tried to break for it, but going in a straight line would make it too easy for them to catch up to him, especially since he lacked the ability to walk on walls and water.  He bounded along the rooftops away from the other shinobi before dropping down an alleyway, taking off on foot.  They dropped down after him, chasing him through the Amegakure city streets.  Anything he could use to get in their way he did.  People, trash cans, more people.  It didn't slow down the ninja much, but every little bit helped.  He saw one start forming handsigns.  Fuck.  He knew what those did, they helped normal people do those annoying magic tricks.

Suddenly, the rain vanished and he caught in a black vortex.  Everything was black.  "What the fuck is this?"  He was getting colder and colder, drawing his arms together over his chest.  Suddenly, the illusion he was under shattered as a fist smashed into the side of his face.  What happened?  Was it real?  Was it fake?  How did he know he wasn't still dreaming?  Pure, burning, unabridled rage filled him, his chakra reacting to his mental state.


*Spoiler*: _ Boosted Stats_ 



Speed: 3.5
Strength: 3.5
Intelligence: .5
Stamina: 4.5




He let out a vicious roar as chakra filled him, boosting his body to the limit.  He roared again, seemingly losing the ability to even speak a human language.  He lashed out with renewed vigour, rushing toward one of the chuunin and slamming him into a wall, catching him by surprise.  He sprinted toward the other one with drool dripping from his lips as he sprinted toward the man.  The shattered illusion was causing almost painful spikes of brainial activity that made him angrier and angrier, causing his moves to become animalistic.  He almost effortlessly evaded attacks, slipping around kicks and punches like a true animal.  He took a punch to the chest and grabbed the owner's arm, yanking it out of its socket and kicking him, sending him flying into a trash can.  He let out a roar as the roofs and buildings nearby showed more and more Amegakure ninjas looking down at him.  A couple descended upon him and he leaped toward them with yet another throaty roar, hell bent on taking them apart with his bare hands.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 18, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

Diary entry #003
_Frozen in Hell_

With your first step you will burn
Can't control the hate you've learned
Killing slow is the way I conquer
Until you know the meaning of suffer
❄








​
Ikari grabbed the leg of one of the enemy shinobi that were descending on him and used him as a human shield for an oncoming suiton technique, before throwing him through the window of a building.  He battered away another shinobi before taking a suiton to the chest, sending him flying backward into the ground.  He smashed into the concrete heavily, his mind not fully registering the pain.  He was still out of it, in his own personal batshit fucking insane mode as he got out of the small whole the force of the suiton had made.  Three ninja came down and pinned him to the ground, only to have him roar and throw them off of him in a show of inhuman strength.  Two more came down with paper sealing tags in hand, placing a single tag on all four of his limbs, his chest, and then his forehead.  The two ninja began to form seals.

"Raiton: Onikou Fuuin!  Lightning Release: Oni Bolt Seal!"  Ikari let out an animalistic scream of pain as electricity ran between the tags, wrapping around him like chains.  His eyes went white as he screamed, his pupils and irises vanishing.  Veins popped out on his skin as his muscles ripped and tore themselves to break out of their entrapment.  A final ninja descended upon him, performing a single handseal.  "Temple of Nirvana."  The last thing Ikari knew were a thousand feathers gently fluttering down on him, his eyes closing and his consciousness slipping away.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 18, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

Diary Entry #004
_Never Any Tears_

We are falling 
The light is calling 
Tears inside me 
Calm me down 
◕








​
Ikari woke with a start, looking around in a small panic.  He immediately noticed he was strapped to a chair, unable to move his hands and feet.  The chair was bolted to the ground.  The colt metal of the chair was pressed against his back, and he realized his boots were missing.  So was his knife.  And his papers?  Those were sitting on the table in front of him.  On the other side of the table was an  was reading from a file with a raised eyebrow.  "The one man you have crossed out in his own blood is Dr Takeuchi.  Recently, him and his whole family were brutally killed.  And now we find you with his picture crossed out in his blood."  He put the file down and met Ikari's glare with indifferent eyes.  "You're in deep shit, son."

Ikari scoffed with a forced, mirthless chuckle.  "Then why haven't you killed me?"  the man chuckled.  "Why?  Because we can use you.  You shook off three trained shinobi in a fit.  You met the top speed of some of those chuunin.  Physically, you're on the same level as our chuunin.  However, your movements are sloppy, you lack control, and honestly your tactics leave a lot to be desired."  Ikari couldn't think of a response, so he just listened.  "That's a good trait in young boys.  Listening.  Here's what we are gonna do.  We're going to put you through the ringer.  Shinobi crash course.  At the end of it, we're gonna put you on active duty for Amegakure.  But don't worry, there's something in it for you."  "Other than you not killing me?"  "Other than us not killing you.  Whenever we get information, we're going to send you on information after these men."  Ikari's eyes widened.  "The fuck are you talking about?  These men worked in the Istitue!  Located her!"  "Yes, but after we shut them down and the council handed them all life in a maximum security prison they split.  We figure with your drive you'll be the one to track them down.  We have your files, Ikari.  We know what they did to you.  Fostered your mental illness instead of working you through it, experimented on your mind.  It's sick.  And they have sensitive information on Ame."  "So it's a win for both of us."

Ikari glared at the man from lowered, dark eyes.  The man rose an eyebrow.  "I am not known for my ability to talk to mental patients.  I am known for my judge in character.  Know you can become a shinobi for Ame or you can rot in prison."  "... Fine.  I'll take on your offer."  "Good.  Oh, and Ikari?"  "What?"  "You attack any shinobi affiliated with Amegakure in anyway and I'll have your ass mounted on my fucking wall.  Clear?"  "Yeah..."  Another ninja came in to release him from his bonds.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Konoha Outskirts
____

"Iwagakure?" He said, furrowing his eyebrows the way he did when he was thinking about something, or when he was confused. That made no sense: Konoha and Iwa were _both _part of the White faction, weren't they? Jeeha didn't care too much about the little frisson between the Blacks and the Whites but he at least knew who was on which side, and he was pretty sure Iwagakure was with Konohagakure. "Why would your mom be in Iwagakure of all places?" Even if they were allies, Jeeha was skeptical at best at whether or not the guard patrols would actually let a group of kids in . . .

Assuming they could even get there first.

The trek to Iwa was pretty far, and, scanning around, Jeeha noticed they weren't very well prepared for a several day long journey. Not only that, but the entire village was _surrounded _by mountains and stuff with waterfalls everywhere. The village and the surrounding area might have been a beautiful landscape, but getting to the village itself may as well have been a death trap. 

". . . and isn't it a little reckless to just go there without properly packing first?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 18, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* The journey to Iwagakure *-*

Jeeha seemed apprehensive about trekking all the way to Iwagakure, and for good reasons.  They were definitely unprepared for such a long journey, and if they didn't get anything they were more than likely not gonna make it even half of the way there.  "Don't worry about it, Jeeha-san.  When my mother left she didn't take anything with her.  There's a good reason for that.  The Uchiha clan have bounced back since the tragedy all those ages ago.  However, after the massacre, the Uchiha clan decided to stay prepared for anything.  It should be any minute now..."  They continued to travel until Hakaizen immediately came to a halt.  "Alright the trail leads further west here.  I knew it.  My mom stopped off at an Uchiha storage area.  Follow me you guys, it's right up ahead."  They traveled for hardly another minute before Hakaizen dropped from the trees, a clearing was up ahead anyway.  The grass was tall and dead, and had many scorch marks from fire element training.  In the center was a small store house with a man standing outside.  He quickly noticed the boy.  "Ahh, little Haka-chan!  Your mum just blew through here.  Y'here on mission?"  "Yes Uncle Raitou.  Me and my friends need some supplies."  Raitou rose an eyebrow.  "I see a bunch of kids but none of ya look like jonin.  You sneakin out for another border patrol?"  "C'mon Uncle, you know I'm good enough to patrol on my own, and now I have people with me."  

After some argument the man allowed them to take some supplies.  He unrolled a large scroll and held a sign, causing smoke to erupt outward.  Laying on the scroll were backpacks, pouches, food pills, fuma shuriken, anything they could possibly use on a lengthy mission.  He looked back at his team as he grabbed a backpack and began loading it up with fuma shuriken, rations, medical supplies, and leading wire.  Lots of leading wire.  "Help yourself you guys.  We're gonna need this stuff."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Konoha Training Grounds
Taijutsu Training [1/6]
____

_*Two weeks ago . . .

*_"Dammit!" Jeeha grunted, slamming his fist into the ground, as his grandad once again disappeared before him in a blur of speed. "_So close._"

"Tsk." His grandad sighed, tapping his walking cane on the ground as he landed. "You're slowing down, Jeeha. Where's your spirit today?" He asked, his weathered face creased in disappointment. 

Getting up, Jeeha unrolled his fist and shook his hand a bit to dull the pain. "It's hardly _my_ fault you're impossible to hit, is it?" He complained, frowning.

"And it never _will _be possible if you don't stop your pouting!" His teacher barked, and with a burst of speed unnatural to a man of such advanced age, he surged forward, flames following his movements. "Now . . . let's see you grind those teeth!" He swung his cane forward, aiming to strike Jeeha across the face.

From experience, Jeeha knew that trying to block it was a bad idea. His grandpa's swings were ridiculously strong, and he'd heat the cane up so that even if you were strong enough to block it, you'd _still _burn yourself doing so. Performing an acrobatic backflip, Jeeha jumped back, landing several metres away from his teacher, and launched forward again upon landing with a Shunshin. Darting towards him, he swung one foot forward . . .

"Not bad," his grandpa smirked, his hand wrapped around Jeeha's leg. "But you're too slow." And moved his arm to swing his cane again . . .

"Hell no!" Jeeha shouted, cupping his hands together, creating a fireball and launching it at his grandad, exploding on his cane in a cloud of black smoke. He felt the grip on his leg loosen, and immediately took the opportunity to dash away again, and observe the smoke.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Uchiha Hideout
____

"Woooooooow~" Jeeha looked around, and whistled. "Man. You guys have your own hideouts? I knew you Uchiha were loaded, but . . . " He checked the walls of the small storage house, and it was ridiculous how well prepared they were. Swords of all types, shurikens of all sizes, puppets, scrolls, scythes, chains and even maces, all hanging from the walls, leaving no room for people to _see _the actual wall. And they were all polished and well maintained as well. Walking up to a sword, he bent down and used the reflection to pretend to check his hair, but instead used it to look at the opposite side of the room: more weapons. "_Jeez, it's like these guys are planning to go to war or something._" He thought to himself, and quickly got up, turning around and walking towards Hakaizen and his uncle, who summoned a giant stack of weapons.

Seeing the wide array of weapons, Jeeha decided to help himself, taking shurikens, kunai, smoke bombs, food, medical supplies, water and some wire. He decided to ignore all the other giant weapons that were on the table, though. They weren't his style. 

"Thanks." He smiled to Raitou.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

Jin
Fuzen Grounds

This human giant rushed towards his with the ferocity of a bull, Jin winced and couldn't help but react at such an act of violence, his feet leaped once, twice, three time before he was pinned into the side on the mountain, he looked back noticing the wall, by the time his notice his front... the giant was almost close enough to strike, Jin had no choice but to risk getting hurt. Once he was withing rage, the man pulled his arm and quickly swung towards Jin with the intent explicit intent to kill. Jin created force on his feet and leaped over the man, he pounded the side of the mountain causing it to shatter slightly and for his fist to create a small crater on its surface. 

While turning in midair, Jin pressed his fingers again and with a flick a jolt of crimson rocketed towards this man who was apparently named Tiny. Engulfing him within powerful flames, the same flames which harmed his companion, but then again, this man wasn't as fragile as the other. Three seconds, and like an act of magic, the flames dispersed and all that was left was a burnt man, who's flesh emanated smog and ash, he turned, his eyes filled with noted determination. He wanted this boy dead, now more that, before. Pulling his hand from the stone surface he quickly closed the gap between the two and managed to connect a solid uppercut on Jin's chin, followed but and 180 horizontal back hand, that was connected to a neck grapple and the thrown against the same wall that had just been pierced by this Giants hand.

"Argh! Damn it... I'm too careless!" 

He pulled himself together, even though his body had just suffered about three times the damage of the wall behind him, he couldn't let himself die at this very moment. In fact, he couldn't die yet. He was only 14, he needed to know a few things of his family, of his past. There were so many question that were unanswered, this boiled his senses and instead of determination, his senses were engulfed in anger. He was angry that he wasn't wining, his mien wrinkled, forming a terrifying glare. And before the could make any sense of the situation.

*"ARGGHHHH!!!!"*

The flames that once engulfed him were upon him once again, three seconds and it stopped, but then again they emerged from nowhere, engulfing him with a sea of raging fire. 

...

Three minutes passed and the man before him was no longer conscious, his body laid on the floor, completely burnt. Jin's forehead bled as he towared before the two men that wanted to pick a fight with him, turning, he continued towards the village to treat his wounds. 


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Konoha Training Grounds
Taijutsu Training [2/6]
____

"You're too confident on your speed, Jeeha. Let's see you dodge this . . . " His grandad's voice came from the smoke, and without warning, a huge fireball erupted from it, dissipating the black cloud of smog as it flew towards Jeeha.

"Shit!" Jeeha exclaimed, and immediately leapt into the air to dodge it, as the fireball missed Jeeha, and instead collided with the tree behind him, setting it ablaze and toppling it onto the ground. "Hey grandpa, isn't that a little to-" He looked down, and paused. His grandpa was gone. Instinctively, Jeeha looked up . . .

"Gotcha." His grandpa smirked, and swung his cane down. 

"_Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck._" Jeeha grimaced, and having no other option, lashed out with his right leg, flicking it upwards to intercept the cane. "*Leaf Whirlwind!*" The martial artist called; the foot met the cane, but the force of the kick sent a small blast of wind out, sending his grandpa flying away before he could press on further.

Gracefully, his grandpa navigated himself through the air and quickly found his footing on a tree, landing on it nonchalantly. Looking up, his grandpa smiled at his grandson in pride. He was doing well. "Excellent." He said. It was his highest order of praise. 

Meanwhile, Jeeha landed rather more painfully, trying to place most of his weight on his left leg, but on instinct, he dropped his right leg soon after landing. Immediately, a jolt of pain shot up his body. "Ouch. That stings like a bitch." He muttered.


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 18, 2013)

Dokumaru managed to sleep, somehow. He knew that if he didn't, he wouldn't perform well on this mission. Getting up at 10 am, he had gotten roughly four hours of sleep, and needed to wake up. After a quick breakfast, and a cup of coffee, Dokumaru headed to the standard meeting place for when he was doing a mission for Root.

The great thing about being secretive in Amegakure, is that it was pretty easy, at any time of day. The rain, wind, and cold kept people inside, even during the day. Those that did go out wanted to get back inside as soon as possible. Traveling without drawing attention was easy. Just hold your poncho close, move quickly, and people will always assume you're trying to get home. That's not to say that Root didn't take other precautions on being subtle, but just that they were much more effective in keeping things secret.

Walking from his apartment, Dokumaru passed through side streets, and around several buildings before walking into a dilapadated building. Of course, this building was a ruse as well, and Dokumaru slipped into a trap door. Following a tunnel that went under one of the canals, he came up through another trap door, placed a palm on a wall, channeled chakra to it, swiped a pattern in the wall, and walked into a state of the art facility, the nerve center where Root operated.

And immediately dodged to the left as a nearly a dozen kunai flew towards him. Of course, the code would've been changed since the last time he was here. Of course, that initial dodge didn't save him from danger, as the earth beneath his feet came up and wrapped itself around him, binding him in place. Knowing what was going on, he decided not to struggle. Dokumaru was going to be treated as a prisoner until he was verified.

Of course, he didn't have to wait long, as the one who captured him was Aoki, the leader of Root.

"You should know by now that coming in without the proper codes is going to put everyone here in attack mode. Hold on while I verify your chakra signature."

Dokumaru knew that this was a pointless excercise. Aoki knew he was coming.

"If you didn't know it was me, you would've had one of your men in the tunnel take me out."

"True as that may be, I wanted to test our facility readiness. The men in here managed to react to your presence immediately. I'd say we're sufficiently ready to defend ourselves."

Releasing Dokumaru, Aoki continued on.

"As you know, I have a mission for you. It's a simple C-rank mission. However, it's also an important one. I need you and the team I've chosen to escort a diplomat to Kusagakure, a village in the White."

"Who am I working with?"

With that, two forms suddenly appeared next to Aoki. One was a tall man, lean, with wolfish features, and red hair. The other was a shorter female, with long black hair, and plain features.

"This is Kohaku and Suzume. These are your partners on this mission. Honestly, they should be able to do it on their own, but I thought the experience of working with higher ranking ninja would be good for you. You could learn a lot from them."

"When do we meet up with the man we're escorting?"

"You don't."

"What?"

"He won't know you're escorting him. He's already obtained an escort of two Chuunin level ninja, to take him along the way."

"Then why do we need to involve ourselves?"

With that, Kohaku stepped forward.

"Because, we've learned that there will be an assassination attempt disguised as a brigand attack."

"So why don't we just alert him, and give him extra security? That would discourage an attack completely"

This time, it was Suzume's turn to step forward. The small woman had a condescending tone.

"Because, then, the enemy would know we knew that had figured out their plan. We would be unable to capture their operatives, and gain more information."

Well...when you put it that way...it made sense. With the building tensions between the Black and the White, each side was struggling for scraps of information, or to subtly weakening the other side. A jonin here, a diplomat there, a document here, a map there. 

"Alright. When do we get started?"


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Uchiha Hideout

Jeeha made a very interesting observation: we left with the clothes on our backs and maybe some spare kunai and shuriken in our pockets. None of us were, or at least I wasn?t, prepared to leave Konoha for an extended period of time. In fact, the more I thought about it, and the later it got, the more I slowly began to realize that this was going to be a long trip and that we weren?t going to be home anytime soon; mother would just have to do without me for a time. While these thoughts bounced around in my head, Hakaizen answered Jeeha?s call by taking us to some Uchiha storage facility on the border. It surprised me at first that the Uchiha Clan actively kept what was no less than an armory on the border, but I guess after being massacred, they learned that it was bad to keep all their eggs in one basket. What? Too soon?

After a short confrontation with Uchiha Raitou, presumably one of Hakaizen?s distant cousins, we were allowed to enter the small wooden facility. Although the doors and walls were wood, its base was cement, and it was held together with a hefty steel frame. The facility appeared to have been been recently; the combination of cement and steel was something not seen until well after the Fourth Great Shinobi War and the restoration of the Uchiha Clan. It?s possible that it was built in response to the growing tensions between Black and White, though it didn?t make much sense to have storage facilities so close to _/allied_ countries. Maybe the clan had more on other borders and was just taking necessary precautions along this one. Who know?

_?Now then,?_ I thought to myself, _?What all do I need??_

Obviously, a Taijutsu specialist didn?t need heavy weapons or summoning scrolls, but I finally decided on?

- One Backpack
- One Set of Kunai
- One Set of Shuriken
- One Set of Smoke Bombs
- One Reel of Wire
- One Blanket
- Some Food
- Some Medical Supplies

I quickly gathered the aforementioned supplies and began to head outside while Hakaizen, Jeeha, and Kajin still prepared. Then I realized that I should thank Raitou and the Uchiha Clan for his generosity?

I turned to face Raitou who guarded the exit and bowed my head, ?Thank you very much for your generosity, Raitou-sama.?

I paused and let the man speak before continuing, ?If I may make one last requirest: If another patrol comes by in the direction of Konoha, could you have them send word to Mother that I shall not be home??

Of course, I made the assumption that Uchiha Raitou knew who I was.

At that moment, I realized that I probably said more to Uchiha Raitou right there than I had to Hakaizen, Jeeha, or Kajin this entire time.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

Jin
Fuzen Training Grounds

Jin had just reached the training area of Fuzen, and like clockwork there stood both his foster parents.  A tall man with hair of brown, he wore glasses that beamed in the sunlight, he wore a science robe, hands neatly placed within his pockets. The woman was about the same height as Jin, she was a brunette that also wore glasses. Her hair was long, even though it was tied into a ponytail, she too, wore a science robe, however her hands and feet were crossed, she sat on the log that stood on the middle of the field. Despite their look, these folks were actually really young. They were now, 29 years old. They've had Jin since he was 9, so this speak highly of them. At such at young age, and still prominent enough to take care of a child, or more so, to be able to try and take care of one. Jin felt more like a rat than a son while in their care, it was no different from the orphanage.

"You've gotten into trouble again, Jin."

"...Yeah."

Said the woman with noted indifference. However, the father had a plastered smirk on his mien, even though Jin had his body covered in his own blood, he didn't seem to show much worry over him. Which was one of the few reasons why Jin never liked this father of his.

"Seems like you took quite a beating too. Well, have you been training recently?"

"Why do you care? It's no longer your problem."

"We don't want you die that's all."

"Yeah, right."

"That rather cold... son."

Those words were like knifes. They weren't pleasing at all to Jin ears. He didn't hesitate to reflect his disgust after being exposed to the idiom. Crossing his arms, he just stood, awaiting for the to speak their business. 

"You know us too well... You see, we came here to train you."

"Don't you mean test me?"

"Same thing. Don't be so hostile, boy! We only want the best of you."

"Because it ultimately bring you wealth and recognition."

"Well, we are your parents."

"Fuck off."

Tension become so thick between these three that it wouldn't be far off to say that it could be sliced like butter. Jin wasn't contempt to know that he had to be among their presence once again. Yes, Jin held no real respect or gratitude to these people. To him, they were as valuable as those bandits he took care off a few minutes ago.

"You're fighting us however..." 

"Well be training you one your strength."

Oh? An opportunity to fight these people he most surely did not like? Well, things seem to finally go on his favor. Hearing this, he could help but to expose a smirk. Without a single word, he prepped himself, his feet swept the earth, his placed himself on a defensive stance. Vigilant, he witnessed as the first one to step up was the father. 

"Ready... Start!"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Uchiha Hideout
____

Jeeha stayed behind the pace and kept behind with Hirari. Hakaizen was always deep in concentration . . . staring at the ground, or what ever it was he was doing. Plus, Hirari was a girl, and Jeeha generally preferred female company to male company - he was a stud like that. That, and unlike Hakaizen and . . . whatshisface, she hadn't actually talked yet, and Jeeha was curious about her. Approaching the Hyūga, Jeeha held one hand to the side of his mouth and frowned. "So, why are _you_ coming along?" He asked, his voice semi-hushed. "I mean, I know why I'm going, and why Hakaizen is going, but aren't the Hyūga really strict about this kind of stuff?" He didn't mention it, but he was citing the incident that nearly erupted a war between Kumogakure and Konohagakure when one of the clan's members was kidnapped by a ninja from Kumo. Jeeha couldn't really remember the details, but he _did_ remember reading about it in a book.

Plus, with how sought the Byakugan was, he would have figured that there would be tonnes of villages ready to pounce at the chance to get one. _Especially _in this kind of political climate, where war was ready to break out between the two factions with the slightest trigger.


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Uchiha Hideout

Jeeha approached me after I finished my business with Uchiha Raitou. He appeared disinterested in conversing with Hakaizen and Kajin and possibly for good reason. They didn?t seem like very interesting individuals. Hakaizen acted surprisingly optimistic for an Uchiha but nevertheless didn?t seem very interesting to talk to while Kajin looked and probably acted like a punk. Of course, there was always Uchiha Raitou to talk to, but he didn?t seem all that interested in talking to us. After all, he gave Hakaizen a hard time about being so close to the border. After a moment of thought, I decided entertain his question with a semi-sarcastic answer, ?Father told me I needed to get out of the house more.?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2013)

*The Kid
Coffee Shop*

?I really can?t take much more of this. I swear to whatever higher power is listening, I will murder this kid...?

Shobu rubbed his temples trying to massage the frustration out of his cerebrum. The Gan Gan Revolution had gathered at a local manga caf? for breakfast. Shobu?s mien was one of exhausted frustration the physical actualization of his stress and tiredness apparent by the bags that had since formed under his eyes. The Kid was not the easiest housemate given how unpredictable and high maintenance he was. Shobu feared he had taken on a bit more than he could chew by adding him into the domestic mix.

?I don?t see why you don?t just get rid of him.?



This was the pragmatic member of the group, blond spiky haired, and orange tinted spectacles, Shozo Togano. He took a sip of his coffee as he matter of factly made the suggestion, ?to get rid?, of the kid but the exact meaning of the statement was rather ambiguous. Given how well the Gan Gan?s knew each other it was rather obvious he meant to kill the little swashbuckler. However neither Shobu nor the third member of the Gan Gan Revolution batted an eyelash. They had been together for nearly half a decade now so Shozo?s nonchalant demeanor with matters of propriety were well documented. 



?Funny when you were that age I asked Shobu the same exact question.?

The quip had come from the most lackadaisical of the group, Jumonji Kuroki, but most called him by his surname. His distinguishing physical traits were his bushy eyebrows and untamed shoulder length brown hair. His off hand remark made the three of them chuckle a bit as they each took a sip from their coffee cups. However it was quite evident to Kuroki and Shozo that their teammate was in a rough position right now. Despite Kuroki?s good-natured disposition he was quite surprised that Shobu would take responsibility for a kid he didn?t know from a hole in the wall. He felt that maybe it would be better if he brought this point up rather than waiting for Shozo to make an incendiary remark.

?Shobu, all joking aside why did you have to be the one to take on this kid? You already have three little brats at home you?re taking care of. Are you sure that this isn?t about Toshi, I know you took it kind of rough when he??

*SLAM*

Shobu brought his fist down on the table cutting off Kuroki before he could finish his sentence. It was obvious that a nerve had been hit by the utterance of the name, ?Toshi?.

?It has nothing to do with him, Kuroki.?

Almost as if on cue The Kid made his way back to the table. As per the rules of his parole The Kid had to be supervised by Shobu and could not venture very far from him. He had left moments ago empty handed but now was returning with tea, but being an outsider he should have no money of his own... Before question could be asked he chimed in having noticed the expression of aggravation on Shobu's face.

?Why are you lot rustling the agro blokes jimmies?  By the way I hope you don?t mind, neek but I got myself a spot of tea with your quid.?

The Kid gestured towards Shozo as he took a sip from his teacup. There was a grin of accomplishment and smugness stricken across his countenance. Shozo checked his pockets and noticed he was missing a minute amount of Ryo, but nonetheless still missing his hard-earned money. Shozo got up from the time snarling with rancor as he pointed and shouted.

?KID!!!!!?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Konoha Training Grounds
Taijutsu Training [3/6]
____

"Hah!" Jeeha launched another high kick as a feint, followed by a flurry of low kicks to his grandpa's stomach, but each were flawlessly and systematically deflected and blocked. Landing on his right foot carefully, Jeeha leaped again and swung his left leg for another kick. "*Leaf Whirlwind!*" He called, another, smaller, gust of wind released and blasting his grandpa in the face and buffering him backwards slightly. 

"Come now, surely you can do better than this?" He taunted, smirking.

"Fire Release . . . " Jeeha cupped his hands together and began concentrating, gathering all his chakra into the space of air between his hands and mixing it with the oxygen, and combusting it into a small spark of flame. Spreading his hands out wider, the fire grew stronger, burning fiercer and hotter. 

"What are you hoping to accomplish with that?" His grandpa's smirk dropped into a frown. "Do you honestly think you can hit me with that?"

"*GREAT FIREBALL!*" Jeeha roared, releasing the ball of fire, a ball of expanding flame flying towards his grandpa, razing the ground and leaving a path of destruction along the way. Immediately as the line of sight disappeared, Jeeha bent down and moved in to flank his grandpa from behind, surging with a Shunshin.

"Tsk." His grandpa sighed, dropping the cane and pressed both his hands together, meeting the fire head on . . . before spreading and swinging his arms out, dissipating the ball of flame and effectively cutting it in half. 

"*Got you!*" Jeeha called, coming in from behind, jumping up and swinging a leg at his grandpa. Just barely, he blocked the kick with his right arm, supporting it with his left. Twirling around in the air, Jeeha cupped his hands together again, producing a small but concentrated ball of flame and chucked it, exploding in his grandpa's face with a smog of black smoke. "_Yes!_" Jeeha mentally celebrated.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 18, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Set to go *-*

Hakaizen ran down the mental checklist.

_Four fuma shuriken in the backpack.
Both of my personal weapon pouches are full.
Water.
Tarp and poles for tents.
Food.
Food Pills.
Paper Explosives.
Blanket.
Smoke Bombs
Leading wire.

Perfect._

Leading wire might have been the most useful tool in Hakaizen's opinion.  He had some in both pouches and a lot more in the backpack.  A satisfied smile fell onto his lips as Hirari thanked his uncle for the supplies.  He blinked and looked back at the girl as Jeeha tried(in vain) to chat with her.  He smirked at Raitou.  "I think she likes you.  That's more than she's said all day."  He waved to his Uncle as they all gathered the necessary equipment, Kajin grabbing a lot of smoke bombs and senbon needles, and then they regrouped.  Hakaizen formed the seals.  "Dead Eye!"  His eyes changed color once again and he looked around.  "There.  Come on, guys."  He began walking in the direction of path his mother's team had left.


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Uchiha Hideout

It seemed that Hakazien and Kajin were finished with their business, and they met us outside when they were ready to leave. Hakazien mumbled something to Raitou and then thanked him with a wave. Finally, the four of us were all outside and ready to get moving. Again, Hakazien activated that strange Dojutsu, Dead Eye or something like that, and began following what I assumed to be the his mother's footprints. All day of tracking with that Dojutsu, I wondered if it strained him at all. At the very least, I figured that he would be running low on chakra and thought about asking if he wanted me to take over. On the other hand, it was his mission that he was dragging us on.

I sighed quietly to myself before speaking up, ?Do you want me to, uh, take over or something??


----------



## Cjones (Feb 18, 2013)

*Retsu Wakahisa*

*Dread​*
_How good it is you showed up!
...

Ha! Come to pay me a visit? Little thing in trouble huh?
...

Come on don't be like that! Just admit it!

.......?

Denial eh? No matter, you know you want to do it...
....

They've injured you...don't you want a little payback? Nothing at all?
...

Keh seems you?re still nothing, but a larva! To think I would find myself sealed away again, in a child like this no less, but no matter. There really isn't anything you can do now can you?_​
---

"GAH!"

The screams of men bellowed throughout the dark forest. On the ground bodies laid strewn across multiply areas. The roars of shinobi as they threw themselves into the air only to be tossed back by a hellish roar of a beast. Some men looked on in terror at the thing that stood before them, knowing that this was nothing more than a suicide, yet they had no choice in the matter at all. This is what they were tasked with. Even if the opponent had happened to be this, they were not to falter. They had to keep this beast at bay for as long as they could, for if it was allowed to leave this compound...

"Dammit this wasn't supposed to happen! We were assured that no matter how bad this training seemed this wouldn't happen!"

A massive clawed hand ripped through a fortified wall of numerous shinobi sending them all sprawling to the ground, with blood flowing onto the ground like a running faucet before forming a small puddle under some of their injured and lifeless bodies. The monstrous hand construct firmly placed its grip into the ground before vaulting over the shinobi as they began yet another charge, landing on the ground behind them with a thunderous crash. All stopped dead in their tracks as the giant dust cloud that formed slowly began to dissipate. Yellow eyes began could be seen peering through the darkness. The cloud quickly began to disappear as a strong gust wind began to blow it away, as the creature, Retsu, the jinchiurrki, finally showed itself hovering above them all.

*"HhhhhhrrrrrraaaaaaHHHHHH!!!"*​
---

_Whoa man, look at that! They look like ants from up here!

.......

Tsch, your no fun in the slightly. Can't you be just a little more cheery?

...

Eh, you?re lost. You'll be the unlucky sucker this day. _​---

The color of blood red, the body engulfed in chakra, a partial transformation of the seven tailed beast loomed over as it peered down at its enemies below. With a might well more powerful than a gust of wind, shaking the trees down to their core, a massive surge of energy began gathering at the tip of the chakra constructs horn. The men down below stood paralyzed with fear as the feeling of their inevitable doom began to sink end. There was simply too few of them to hold this powerful creature off. An army would make an entire difference, but a few foot soldiers? They were shocked some of them had even managed to last this long, not being utterly wiped out was a miracle.

Even though it is often said that all miracles must come to an end, some are just extremely blessed.

"Laplace!"

The head of the beast snapped in the opposite direction as a resounding smack suddenly sent the creature plummeting back down to the floor below. From the air a white coat fluttered in the air, their saving grace then began to descend, elegantly landing just in front of them. To the remaining shinobi collective shock they were saved by someone they hadn't been expecting at all. "Ri-Rita-sama..." One managed to spurt out. The head scientist of all people, the one leading this investigation had come to save their lives? If anything they were certain she would have either called Iwagkaure to send more man power or use them as sacrificial pawns to escape. "What in the hell are you all staring at!? Fall in behind me already!" She snapped as she tossed her hair back to look at the daze pair of individuals who quickly began scampering behind her quick, fast and definitely in a hurry.

"I should have just used you all for research data. Honestly what am I paying you for? Offspring isn't even fully transformed!" Rita snapped as she continued to observe the recovering jinchiurrki. "Eh, doesn't really matter at the moment in time. How many tails have formed?" She asked.

"F-five...Rita-sama"

"...That many already? Well, no point in dwelling on it now. I can gather some valuable data. Now pretend to make yourselves useful and follow my lead! He comes!" A haze of white smoke continuously flowed from out the mouth of the transformed Retsu. Bright yellow eyes fiercely glared at her newest opponent, so fierce was his glare that it even made Rita slightly uncomfortable, as if her own creation was peering into her very soul. Its intentions were clear, words didn't have to be used, and all could be seen in its eyes. Everyone stood their ground intently focusing on the out of control jinchurrki. 

Fortunately Rita wasn't one for games and the longer this staring contest went on, the more intimidating she would seem to those around her, no she herself. It would be a cold day in hell before something she created would intimidate her. Her hand rested on the giant scroll that hung from a chain that lay horizontally across her backside. 

"Go!"

"HhhrrrraaaHHH!!!" 

The cue was given and both sides began to charge head on, but this battle and subsequent victory would lead down a path neither was expecting.This day was not only the beginning of a new life, but would lead to the ending of another.​
*FADE TO BLACK*


​​
​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

Jin 
Fuzen Traning Grounds
Strength Training [1/6]

----

The father stepped up, as his face reflected a glint of smugness he pushed his glasses closer to his eyes. Witnessing the boy's eagerness to start the battle. But as it seemed, he lied about this training involving fighting, but he seemed to have lied to the child. Instead, he pulled a scroll of his pocket and pointed it towards the child.

"Huh? We aren't gonna fight?"

"Nope. I said train, not fight."

This came at no surprise to Jin so his stance was lowered, and he became rather annoyed, however. If it wasn't for this encounter he had just had with the bandits. He would've walked off. The father, opened the scroll, forming a single seal, a gust of wind emerged and like an act of magic, a large circular object made of heavy iron had emerged.

"Pick it up, and do a total of thirty squats. Last time all you were able to manage was 10."

"Fine..."

The child walked towards the boulder of iron, placed his hands under it and lifted it to over his shoulders. The pain was great, an thanks to the damage that had been dealt to him, it seemed to be much more difficult for him. But as hie felt his hand tremble, he started to squat his feet, placing one hand in front and bending it ever so gently, so his muscles could feel the burn to the weight.

Lifting the weight using his feet, he pulled back the same leg and did the same sequence with the other. Now that counted as one. He repeated this, again and again and again...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 18, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Helping hand *-*

Hakaizen looked over at Hirari and smiled gently at her.  "Ah, so you noticed, huh?"  He released the jutsu with a sigh, his eyes returning to their normal deep cerulean.  His heart was beating quickly and his breathing was a bit heavier than usual.  "Sure, if you want we can switch.  Pretty soon we'll probably have to make a camp.  II grabbed stuff for a tent that can fit all of us."  He used his thumb to point at the steel pikes attached to the side of his backpack.  "Inside I've got a tarp for a tent."  He figured her Byakugan would be pretty great in tracking, as she could magnify her vision and look for footprints.  He walked next to the girl, the both of them pretty quiet for the most part.  After a few minutes Hakaizen chuckled to himself.  "I can honestly I wasn't expecting you to come along, Hirari-san.  I almost expected you to try and talk me out of it.  Thanks for coming along, though.  I realize it was pretty stupid to just follow my mom.  I was just... tired of the crap they give us genins.  Cleaning up after a demolition team is not a mission."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2013)

*The Kid
To Amegakure*

?Heh?so they really want me to take him with me??

Shobu couldn?t help but incredulously scoff at the proposition being suggested in the note from his Sensei. How could he be expected to take The Kid with him on a mission assignment from the Mizukage?s office? It was absolutely preposterous and Shobu couldn?t help but think the Mizukage himself had arranged for these terms and conditions to be added to the assignment then used his Sensei to deliver the message. The Chuunin crumpled up the paper and stroked the X-shaped scar on his cheek, taking a breath he got ready to cosign himself to this mission with his ward in tow.  

*?Kids, wake up!!!?
*
With an emphatic stomp the entire cottage shook causing three distinct groaning voices.

?Shobu-kun it?s too early??

?Yea big bro 5 more minutes then we?ll make you breakfast.?



These were Shobu?s little sisters whom he was the primary caretaker of. The girls were twins and no older than seven or eight, both were currently enrolled in the academy, Usagi with jade eyes, and Nezumi with violet eyes.

?Yea mate these little birds were swindling me in the Shogi game so we didn?t get much sleep. I?m pretty damn buggered right now so be a good bloke and let?s??

Before The Kid could even finish Shobu had grabbed him by the collar and lifted him onto his feet. Shobu knew the best way to wake up a child who won?t get out of bed is to literally drag them out of bed, and he had no problem rather aggressively throwing The Kid around. 

?I?m being serious girls you need to get up and grab your overnight bags. I need to take you to Toshi?s? me and the kid need to go to Amegakure on business because he's not allowed be too far from me.?

?Amegakure??

?It?s the Village Hidden in Rain, silly goose. How could you never have heard of it??

?Girls you can give him a history lesson later. We need to head out because there is some important time sensitive stuff that needs to be done.?

?Yes Shobu-nii.? 

Both sisters said it in unison as they promptly got up and collected their things as Shobu stared rather angrily at The Kid. In all honesty the young swashbuckler was use to the hostility at this point because it was pretty much the norm when it came to their interpersonal interactions. The platinum haired interloper yawned and paid no attention to Shobu and his rigid harshness, it was too early, well it?s not really like he would care either way.

?I told the girls to be in bed by 10 last night. You had them up till 1 o?clock. You can disrupt my life and schedule all you want but do not mess with my sisters. While you stay in my house atleast respect that.?

The Kid shook off his disinterest as he sensed the earnest concern Shobu had for his sisters. They were great kids and he really meant them no harm, considering the fact he was treated like a criminal by most around Kirigakure it was nice to meet people who just saw him as The Kid. The crux of the message message of Shobu was disseminating resonated with The Kid though so he gave a nod.

?Aye, captain aggro. I?ll make sure not to do it again. I?ll help get things ready so we can leave for this Amegakure??

The Kid began to walk over to help Usagi and Nezumi pack but not before turning around.

?Oi listen Shobu? thanks for putting up with me mate, I appreciate it??​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

Jin
Fuzen Training Grounds
Strength Training [2/6]

----

Jin, after managing to execute 30 squats, he was threw the boulder aside, panting heavily. He felt both his arms and feet were heavy under all the pressure he withstood from that massive weight. After witnessing that he surpassed his record the mother stood and, she pulled out a scroll herself. And placing it on the earth, she formed a single seal and out of it a stuffed doll appeared.

"Next, your be hitting this doll until the sand within it spills. Don't be so cocky thought, this is made of a special material. It won't break so easily."

Jin knew this could easily fall with a single strike of his Flame flick, he stretching his arms, and legs he walked towards the doll. He prepped himself, lifted his right arm and his left, both at chest height, before she knew, Jin had already swung a quick horizontal jab, mid point, quickly followed with a heavy fist, low point. Each hit connecting, with each hit a pulse could be sense emanating from the earth, the doll was sturdy, she wasn't kidding when she said it was hard to break. 

"I'll step it up!"

Jab, Punch, kick, axe kick, uppercut, leap, frontal flip, vertical swing kick, leg sweep, knee to stomach, quick heavy jab to the face... once, twice, three times. Round house to chin, doll is airborne, leap once more, knee to chin, flip, feet swept the earth leap once more, heavier kick on the chin, flip once more, kick swept the earth again, and superman punch.

"I'll break you!"


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
On the Road

Hakaizen accepted my offer and released his Dojutsu. This prompted me to collect my chakra and activate Byakugan: my eyes became featureless and white while the blood vessels around my temple bulged out. At that moment, I could see almost 360 degrees barring a blind spot beneath my first thoracic vertebra. This unique ability also gave me a 50 meter field of vision in every direction as well as letting me see through most objects. More advanced Byakugan users could see kilometers into the distance, but I wasn?t quite there yet. Nevertheless, I perceived what must have been footprints along the trail.

?I honestly say that I wasn?t expecting you to come along, Hirari-san.? Hakaizen explained as he walked up alongside of me.

?It?s no big deal.? I stated. ?I didn?t really have anything else to do today. Father is on a diplomatic mission, so my training is on hold until he returns.?


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

Jin 
Fuzen Training Grounds
Strength Training [3/6]

----

Each strike brought to the doll was much stronger than the next. With each individual strike, carefully thought to weaken specific area of the doll, he felt as if nothing had been done to set piece of cloth and sand, was it impossible to break such an object, however Jin didn't feel not even close to tired, as his movement demonstrated flair, each hit felt strong enough to break stone, yet this object was stronger. As he eyes, darted towards his foster mother she started to explain.

"The doll, is made of a cloth that is composed of several layers of leather. To break something like that, you'll need to work much harder than what you are at this instance. See, if flashy movements was all that it was needed, then most of history's Shinobi's would be circus performers, instead of ninjas."

Jin turned once more, his moments were quick, he admitted to that, but they held not real strength. In reality, if we wanted to weaken the enemy, we would usually use quick movement and conserve stamina, but this is an inanimate object, it did not hold humans weakness, in fact, with all the severe  strikes he had landed, if this were any real human it would be dead already.

So, bringing his strength from the upper part of his arm, now instead of the coming from the arm, it came from the shoulder. The movements were much slower, but each hit had increase in strength, to the point that with each strike a gust of wind followed briefly after this arm or feet connected. He sense that his muscle were much calmer, but at the same time, he didn't feel the recoil of when he depended on the arm. Each strike, without much effort like before became much stronger.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
On the Road
____

Jeeha walked up to Hakaizen and Hirari. "_Ah, so __that's the Byakugan_." He thought to himself, noticing that Hirari's eyes had become slightly . . . whiter, and that there were now blood vessels bulging out of her temple. A shame. She looked a lot more attractive without her Byakugan activated. 

Hands stuck in his pockets, a question crossed Jeeha's mind. "Hey, how long do you reckon it'll take us to get to Iwa?" He asked Hirari, since she was the one who was currently navigating. "I'm pretty sure it's going to take a bit more than a day, so we should pick a time to set up camp for the night." He explained, frowning, and gesturing towards the now setting sun.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 18, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Fuzen|Genin*

*Konoha Outskirts*​
*I'm just... driven by anger~*​
Ryuu let himself be detained, and the well built teenager followed the beckoning motion of what must've been a Jounin. His head rocked side to side as pondered the many different ways to snap their bones. Bastards. What did they think of him? 

Ryuu's eyebrow arched when one of them lifted an arm, halting his planned interrogation. "Wait a minute, you're..." He walked over to another apparently high ranking Konoha ninja, the two whispering for a few seconds in indecipherable but clearly tense voices. Ryuu waited, reading their facial contortions and exaggerated body gestures. Apparently they recognized who he was. A smug little smirk spread, his hooded gaze full of unmistakable disdain.

"Matsuzaki Ryuunosuke, I presume? Normally you would be welcome, but in these troubled times I'm sure you understand why we can't let you pass. We do however need to know the purpose of your trip and of course," pausing momentarily to gesture towards the fallen Chuunin, "I myself would like an explanation for that. You should realize exactly how much trouble you're in."










​
"Hn. As much as I'd like to take the credit for handling those imbeciles I had nothing to do with it." Ryuu's broad shoulders bounced in a shrug of indifference. "Your killer is some hooded illusionist. A genjutsu user, I guess. Now, if you're finished interrogating me, I have some questions of my own. Tell me more about the Uchiha Clan."

The shinobi standing before Ryuu faced each other with knowing glances, and then Ryuu again, for the main speaker to say, "I'm sorry, that won't be possible. Please return to your territory at the moment. Consider this a warning, until things are resolved. We are thankful for your father's inventions."

"How much?" Ryuu asked, hands in his pockets, his face taking on the usual unamused disposition. "Every man has his price. How loyal are you, gentlemen?"

As one drew a kunai Ryuu grinned wickedly, a hand raising as his fingers beckoned him, "You mad? Come get some, bitch." 

The leaf ninja shook his head, puzzled by the youth's destructive mentality, "What is your malfunction, kid? You looking to die? Go back to where you belong. We're not trying to start a war."

"Fuck you." Ryuu replied, turning to storm off. So this was a wasted trip? The thought of it made him want to bash someone's face in. Ibuki came out of hiding then, and apologized for her disappearance. She attempted explaining that she intended to try to bring reinforcements to help him escape, but Ryuu dismissed it with a curt, "Shut up, we're leaving."

He had a lot to think about... and traveling to Konoha was proving to be a waste of time. He needed answers, but where...?


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

Jin
Fuzen Training Grounds
Strength Training [4/6]

----

He was at the point where he could feel the sand on the tip of his fist, strike the same area multiple time, he was able to weaken to brew through the layers of cloth that this doll held. And with a single, very powerful strike, his hand pieced the doll from one side to the next. Panting heavily on one side, he felt his arms pulse due to the amount of strain they have been placed on. Not able to contain his posture much longer, the young man allowed his body to fall and his back to rest on the grass beneath his feet. Looking once again at the sky, he witnessed that morning had already left, not it was dawn and the sun was about to set.

His father walked up to him, placing his feet on his, not pressing, but holding.

"Come on now, we aren't done yet. Let's do several sit ups now."

He started at his father blankly. But he still held the energy to continue so he placed his arms behind his head and started lifting his upper body. Slowly, with a steadied pace, he began to count till his abs felt like they were on fire.

One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten, eleven, twelve...

With each lift he recovered air, and with each fall he released. Keeping his pace, along with his breath. He kept himself from tiring too easily. His father however, just witnessed. Pressing his feet on top of his, he held his body steady. His back managed to bend perfectly, allowing each sit up to be executed successfully and effectively. 

"You'll do this until I tell you to stop. Got it?"

"...Right."


----------



## Fedster (Feb 18, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Kumogakure's Lonely Shinobi_

The constant yet soothing breeze of the mountain hit Misa's face and gently messed up her hair, something that annoyed her greatly, since she took her time to comb her shoulder-length hair. It just wouldn't stay put! Struggle with it right now wouldn't do any good, but one day, she would settle the scores with it...One day.

She walked down the streets, looking for an specific building. The Academy, to be more precise. Today was the day she was meeting her team and her Jounin, and would be recognize as a shinobi, and no one could say otherwise. She didn't understand why people couldn't just chill out around her. They were always trembling or looking nerviously at her. She didn't mean any harm, at least not immediate. She only liked to win, and she would do what she had to do.

After some minutes, Misa saw the well-known Academy building, connected by a bridge like most of the village. She ran the remaining metres and she entered. It was surprisingly deserted, at least since this was the team selection day. But this was the time the sensei specified. He told her in private, appearantly because the others would get jealous. Misa just had to find sensei.

"Sensei! Sensei!!", she yelled after ten minutes, when she spotted Kirusha-sensei, a very skeptic woman who lived the bachellorette life like there was no tomorrow. "I'm up and ready to be a shinobi! Now, where's my team?"

Kirusha-sensei made a shifty look when asked that, making Misa a bit worried. "Well, Misa, you see...You don't have an actual team...It's just temporary!"

"I...Don't...Have...WHAT!?"


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

Jin 
Fuzen Training Grounds
Strength Training [5/6]

-----

With each passing sit-up, he felt his abs burn, to the point that even his lugs felt that they were on fire. They've been pushing him too far. He felt dizzy, his arms felt like jelly, almost to the point of collapsing. But he continued from his count, he already manage to beat the 100 mark, but his father just stood there waiting, as if he expected him to fall to the ground and loose all remaining stamina he held, but his brow was lifted, demonstrating him that he was indeed not expecting that Jin would last to this point. Knowing him, he expected the boy to fall the moment he picked up the iron sphere.

Jin was pulling down from the recent, sit-up when out of nowhere his fathered sat on his body and pulled a Kunia, holding him down with his weight, with a thrust of his arm, he attempted to pierce the blade into the boy's eye. Jin quickly reacted and with both arms he kept the arm at bay. With noted blithe plastered on his eyes, his father leaned closer and whispered.

"Don't worry, this is part of your training. You better hope you have enough strength to keep me at bay. Because if you don't... People will start mistaking you for a pirate.'

This was utter madness, he couldn't hold this for too long. His father was stronger than him, more so that his arms were too tired to respond like they properly should. His eyes glanced to his right, as he witnessed the mother place a timer to her side. He could make up the rest, if he managed to survive that long, than this madman would step off, but even thought he could simply incinerate him at this moment, it wouldn't be as satisfying. Yes, all it took was a simple flick of his fingers. But no... beating is far much sweeter old man!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 18, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* The Path to Iwa *-*

Hakaizen looked over at Jeeha as she lead the way.  "Probably a couple days.  I have some stuff for a tent, we'll pitch it pretty soon."  They walked together for a few more minutes in relative silence, especially Kajin, and walked until the sun began to slowly decend over the horizon.  Hakaizen lightly touched Hirari's shoulder.  "Hey, Hirari-san.  This'll do."  They were in a tiny clearing within the forest.  He looked at the guys.  "Alright, we're gonna set up camp here.  Kajin, Jeeha, you guys go find fire wood.  Hirari-san, rest for a bit, you've been using those eyes for a while.  I'm gonna set up the tent."  After he spoke set to work setting up the pikes and tarp.  Kajin nodded silently and vanished from the clearing.


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Camp

We followed the path without incident until the sun began to set over the horizon. Hakaizen tapped me on the shoulder and stated that we would be calling it a night. It made sense considering we had traveled from mid-morning until now. I estimated that it to be around six or seven o?clock, roughly eight or nine hours since we left Konoha. To think, I was walking down the street minding my own business, and now I?m on some crazy adventure to another country! Finally Hakaizen stopped at a desirable location to pitch a tent and then delegated tasks to Jeeha and Kajin, leaving me to rest up for tomorrow. I took this time to deactivate my Byakugan, sit down beneath a treel mull things over. Why did Jeeha and Kajin choose to come on this wild goose chase? Why would they just up and leave? Didn?t they have friends and family who cared about them? It?s not like we had personal communication devices or anything like that.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

Jin 
Fuzen Training Grounds 
Strength Training [6/6]

-----

The force of the father was almost overpowering, as his hands were about to given in, it felt like the dial on the timer didn't want to move. Time seemed to have stopped, as the force of the father became much, much fiercer. Jin was breaking a sweat and his arms trembled, his strength was vanishing. He literally was in his final legs, his pants were heavier than before, fear began to run through his system, shivers started to brew upon his spine. It been awhile since he feared for his life. 

But, the fathers hand hadn't reach yet, it was still beyond his grasp. The fathers facet changes he was actually trying. It wasn't oblivious at all, the father was struggling to pierce that kunai into his foster son's neck. Witnessing this, Jin felt empowered. His released all the strength he could muster. From deep withing, the fathers hand went further and further back creating a larger gap between it and his face.   

The timer finally rung, he pushed the father of his body and threw him to the side. 

"I've won old man..."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
On the Road
____

Wood, surprisingly enough, was plentiful in the forest. As it happened to be, trees were _full_ of the stuff. It took a bit of effort kicking them down and chopping them up, but eventually he managed to get enough to start a decent sized fire. Taking a small bundle of firewood under his arms, Jeeha headed back to the campsite, before dropping it. With a casual flick of his hand, the oxygen around his hand combusted, a fireball forming on his hand. Dropping it, Jeeha set the wood ablaze, lighting a warm fire radiating across the now slightly darkening camp-site.

"So," Jeeha started, cleaning his hands on his trousers. "Anybody want a training session or something before we eat?" He asked. Each day, around this time, he'd be having his night time training sessions right now . . .


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 18, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Campsite with Hirari *-*

Hakaizen easily set up the tent, not taking more than a minute.  It was large enough to fit all four of them, just not comfortably.  It would be a tad cramped, but it was better than nothing.  All that was left was to wait for Kajin and Jeeha to return with the fire wood so he could start dinner.  He walked over to sit next to Hirari under her tree.  He was quiet, giving her the silence that she seemed to bathe herself in.  He closed his eyes as a gentle breeze washed over the two of them.  The silence was blissful.  He looked over at her.  "Tomorrow I'll take first shift for tracking, if you don't mind."  He didn't really need to say anything else other than that.

Jeeha made it back to the campsite and set the wood alight.  Hakaizen stood and stretched his arms a bit, a smirk falling on his lips.  "Alright, then.  Let's have a go."  Out of the corner of his eye he saw Kajin make it back ot camp with his own bundle of wood.  He took off his weapon packs and laid them in spot next to Hirari where he had been sitting.  "Alright, whenever you're ready."  He rose his fists, taking a light stance as he watched Jeeha.  However, he was halted.  Kajin placed a hand on his shoulder.  "I wish to be the one to spar with him."  That was all he said before he stood before Jeeha.  "Come."


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 18, 2013)

Kohaku, Suzume Kusagakure

Exiting Amegakure through the secret Root tunnels, Dokumaru and his companions quickly caught up to the Amegakure Diplomat they were secretly escorting. Aoki's information was correct, as it always was. The man was being escorted by two Amegakure ninja, of chuunin level.

"Do we know where the ambush is to occur?" Dokumaru asked.

Kohaku, turning to Dokumaru, responded," We have a general idea. We're going to go ahead of this team, and ambush the ambushers. With luck, they won't have had time to set up, and we'll catch them off guard. Remember, we have to make sure that no one knows that we are there, not even the man we're protecting. This is strictly a covert capture or kill mission." 

Dokumaru had been on escort missions before, but never ones where they planned on encountering other ninja. Mostly just protecting merchants from thieves. This would be a new experience for him. While he was nervous, given the circumstances, he was far mroe excited about the prospect of real combat.

Hours later-

"Hold here" Suzume said, as quietly as possible. Focusing for a moment, she began sensing or chakra signatures. "Based on the level of chakra, we seem to have six Chuunin and one Jonin level ninja set up for the ambush. Time for a sensory blackout. Dokumaru, stay back until we eliminate the Jonin."

Suzume performed several hand seals. Chakra began flowing around her, and suddenly, she and Kohaku disappeared.

"This jutsu will have hidden us from sight and sound, until we use chakra. Once we do, the enemy will be able to see us. So, get into position, then attack."

Moving carefully, each of the ninja got into position. Dokumaru took a place inside a tree, where he had a clear shot with his web. As the opposing ninja hadn't expected anyone for several more hours, they hadn't yet began sensing for enemies. This worked out to the advantage of the Ame capture squad.

Kohaku opened up, utilizing a jutsu that created rain. Simultaneously, Suzume pumped Raiton chakra into it, creating a piercing needle rain. The enemy seemed to have relatively good reflexes, as only two of the enemy Chuunin were hit. For Kohaku and Suzume, these were not the odds they were looking for. The Jonin sprung into action, throwing a handful of kunai that seemed to have some kind of fire chakra flowing through it. One of these passed right next to the face of Dokumaru, who only dodged through sheer luck, and still got burned. Suzume was not so lucky, and was hit in the thigh.

"Son of a bitch. Kohaku, defensive formation."

Back to back, they each began weaving handseals. Surrounded on all sides, Kohaku created a dozen tendrils of water, which flowed from his back, and swatted away projectile attacks. Meanwhile, Suzume pulsed with lightning, some of which occasionally flared out towards the enemy. This defensive formation was truly impressive for stalling, but would not defeat the enemies. They were simply buying time...but for what?

It was at that moment that Dokumaru realized that the enemy still hadn't seen him. Maybe they were waiting for an opening, and couldn't signal Dokumaru to take action. He'd just have to use his own initiative.....

Hoping that the enemy wasn't able to sense him, Dokumaru slowly crept up behind the Jonin, the biggest threat, and got within 5 meters. This was as close as Dokumaru could risk. Focusing as much as he could, and hoping that the enemy wouldn't sense him in time, Dokumaru began weaving his handseals, and spit his web, aiming for center mass on the Jonin opponent.

The Jonin jerked upright, and jumped to the side...but not quickly enough. The web had hit his left arm, and had carried it into one of the Chuunin! This would have a crippling effect on the enemy Jonin's ability to fight!

As soon as he saw Dokumaru's web, Kohaku's tendrils lashed out and attacked. He had purposely been using them at a shorter range than maximum to lull the enemy into a false sense of security. Two of the enemy were immediately dispatched. The others had moved enough to dodge. Another one, however, we're unfortunate enough to dodge into Suzume's line of fire, who fired off a wide area lightning blast, frying the chuunin where he stood. All that was left were the Chuunin and Jonin stuck together. The Jonin was trying to cut through the web with his Kunai, and it wasn't working, until he used his Katon flow on it. By then, however, it was too late. Kohaku and Suzume had placed a binding on him.

"Dokumaru, administer more webbing to him."

Following orders, the Jonin was bound in a tight cocoon of Dokumaru's web. As soon as the webs were tested, Kohaku came over to Dokumaru, and backhanded him with enough force to knock him into a tree.

"You were given specific orders to wait. Though your actions yielded good results, you must always remember that going against orders may have consequences."

Rising shakily, Dokumaru nodded, "Won't save your ass again. Got it." 

Being a smartass has its disadvantages, as Dokumaru noted when Kohaku knocked the wind out of him.

"We're taking the prisoner back to the village. Eliminate this other ninja, and meet us there."

And with that, Kohaku and Suzume disappeared, as did the Jonin prisoner.

Dokumaru, knowing his duty, put the last enemy out of his misery. It's easy to slit a throat, when the target can't move. Making sure to hide the corpses, Dokumaru began heading back to Amegakure. He'd never seen Jonin in combat before, and this experience was eye opening. He had gotten lucky, but against opponents of that caliber, he would never stand a chance. Dokumaru still had much to learn


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2013)

*The Kid
What the Hell is Going on in Amegakure?*

?Finally!?

The Kid exclaimed as he raised his arms and bent backward eliciting pops and cracks from his spinal canal. Having been on the train to Amegakure for what seemed like days he felt was incredibly stiff. The best way to travel was without a doubt on the seas. As The Kid got his wits about him the first thing he noticed was the pitter-patter of the rain cascading down onto the train platform. The ground was slightly flooded which implied that there was some kind of torrential downpour going on, but then it sort of just came to him. The girls did say this was the Village Hidden in the Rain thus it would make sense it would be raining. Shobu walked up behind the young buccaneer and prodded him forward signaling that they needed to go up the steps. They were after all underground still since Kirikagure and Amekagure seemed to be connected by a sort of underground railroad. 

Reaching the surface level they reached the gate. The Kid?s jaw slackened as he looked upon the so-called village, steel mills, flashing neon lights, and some kind of flying balloon contraption filled the skyline. He stood there, his feet glued to the street, as he started to examine the flying machine. Never before had this vagabond seen anything like this.

?Kid, come on I?ve got a job to do.?

Grabbing him by the ear Shobu pulled him toward the gate where The Kid?s continued culture shock was about get all sorts of out of control. As the gates opened up The Kid noticed a rather ordinary looking boy. He appeared to be a few years younger given his diminutive size and his hair seemed like it had not been washed or combed, well ever. However it was none of these completely unremarkable qualities that caused The Kid to almost faint, as the boy?s tunic flapped in the wind it came a little undone revealing two extra pairs of arms wrapped around his torso.

?BLIMEY COR! YOU?RE BLOODY BRILLIANT!!!?

Before Shobu could stop him he dashed over toward the boy showing a rather shockingly fair amount of swiftness for someone with such a weak aura. Shobu followed after him his interest now piqued as to the happenings going on in front of him.

?Bloody hell are those real, mate? I?ve never seen anything so sodding magnificent in my life!?​


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 18, 2013)

The lessons from this latest mission still swirling through his head, Dokumaru wandered back into the gates of Amegakure. He would be noticed only as another traveler. Without warning, the wind picked up, and Dokumaru's cloak had flapped about, if only for a moment. He quickly grabbed on, and brought it in closer. Not fast enough to go unnoticed, however.


_“Bloody hell are those real, mate? I’ve never seen anything so sodding magnificent in my life!”_

Turning, Dokumaru noticed a kid with an absolutely ridiculous hairstyle, and an even more ridiculous accent. Though, as far as hairstyle, Dokumaru couldn't say anything. Its not as if he had one himself. Following behind was an older man, though Dokumaru didn't really take in the details.

"These things? I always thought they were, but I never checked for myself. Go ahead, try and pull them off." Dokumaru responded with a wry smirk.

"What's your name, kid?"

It was then that Dokumaru noted the older man's headband.

"Sorry, I didn't realize Kirigakure was sending someone. What can I do for you?"


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Camp

After about ten minutes, Jeeha came back into came with the necessary firewood and issued a challenge Hakaizen and myself. Unsurprisingly, Hakaizen seemed interested in showing off his prowess and agreed to spar with Jeeha. Before the two began, I saw Kajin make his way back into camp with his own bundle of firewood. He dropped both the firewood and his weapons pack alongside me and expressed his desire to spar with Jeeha. I wasn?t as interested in Jeeha and Kajin fighting as much as I was curious as to why he dropped his things next to me? What? Was I supposed to protect our firewood from wild bears or something?

On the other hand, the thought of seeing twiggy get beaten up peaked my interest.

I got up from my resting place and approached the trio of young men for a better look at the action.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 18, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Training for everyone *-*

Hakaizen smiled at the two as Kajin expressed his interest in training.  He looked back over at Hirari as she approached the group.  She seemed interested in watching the guys train, and he didn't want neither her nor himself to feel left out of the fun.  He turned to face her.  "Hey, Hirari.  While they're having their fun, why don't we get some sparring in?  I've always wanted to see the Hyuga style firsthand.  How 'bout it?"  He turned fully around, giving her an earnestly curious look.  He really had wanted to see it for a while, plus just watching those two would get boring.  The sun had sunk a little further, and the sky was darkening, and their sparring would be by the light of the fire.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 18, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Fuzen|Genin*

*Fuzen*​
*Inheriting the Empire*​
The Matsuzaki's Towering Building was entered by Ryuu, fists in his coat as he headed up to the highest floor with Ibuki slipping off to check on things. When he reached the main office Ryuu crossed the large mostly empty room to the winding desk. After stretching he sat with a relaxed thud, and shut his eyes. Eyes opening, a small screen lit up, and Ryuu turned to face it with a lazy tilt of his neck, "Hn..?"

Reiji appeared on screen, facing his son with a sideways glance, "Ryuu, I'm leaving it all to you for now. I know this isn't your sort of thing, but I have some inventions I need you to protect while I resolve a few issues. Remember, if nothing else, defend the chamber."

"Aa," Ryuu testily replied. He then sat forward to rest his elbows on the top of the desk, fingers crossing as his chin drooped. "I need to figure ou--" an explosion went off, rocking the room and sending the young genin flying out of his seat to tumble roughly across the crooked smoking floor tiles.


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Camp

Hakaizen turned to me and expressed interest in sparring with a member of the Hyuuga Clan. I noted from past experience that anyone who did so was either very confident in their abilities and/or in for a very rude awakening. Generally speaking, an expert in the Gentle Fist fighting style would have disabled an opponent?s capacity do to battle long before the enemy wears them down. This was largely because the Gentle Fist was a fighting style that relied on precise palm thrusts and jabs to do internal damage to both the user?s body and chakra circulatory system while Hard Fist fighting styles relied on breaking bones and turning the enemy into a gigantic meat pile. For obvious reasons, the former took a lot less raw strength and energy than the latter.

But this wasn?t any ordinary opponent: this was an Uchiha.

?Very well.? I answered, turning around and taking about ten steps away from Hakaizen. When I felt that I was far enough away, I activated my Byakugan and fell into the typical Gentle Fist stance.

?Do you have any special rules?? I inquired.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

Jin
Middle of Fuzen Fields

A few days had passed since he had to encounter bother foster mother and father. Indifferent of their arrival, they forced the boy to undergo some special form of training one in which pushed him to the very limit of him strength. Jin sat under a shady tree, his ring finger and thumb pressed together, pointed over yonder. His wounds weren't as sever or fatal as he hoped to believe, in fact they've already heal within the spans of a few days. Of course, this was but a perfect excuse to slack of his work as a Shinobi, he really did not feel the need to do any more tedious D and E rank missions. Honestly he was already bored of the constant monotony of walking up to the office, speaking with the old man that stood at other side of the desk, wait for him to scroll through the countless numbers of paper and cards, just so you could be handed the oh so joyous, carry this for me, or clean this for me kind of mission.

Let the weaker of the village deal with such flight of fancy. Jin was not egotistical, not did he believed that he was better than anyone. However, he knew that these mission would not of his caliber. He was far stronger than any other would lead to believe, or at least he thought he was. The thought continued to crawl onto the back of his head, irritated with the fact he released a long sigh, expressing his displeasure.

"Sure sucks being a Genin."

His fingers still crossed in the not so far distance there was a single target sign stuck to a wooden post. This was there when he arrived, unknowing who's this was, Jin ultimately ignored it. However, Jin had been here for a total of three hours now. And there's yet anyone who came to pick it up, or to even train with it. Of course, Jin was indifferent of the matter. He lifted his arm and pointed his pressed finger towards the target. 

Within the tip of these finger a heave dose of chakara was gathered. Rapidly, but surely, his finger held enough to form a decent Fireball jutsu. 

*-Flick!-*

The friction between his finger caused a spark to rush towards the not so distant target with a second, the target had combusted in a sea of flames, the flames danced with wild flair, embers roamed as the wooden post crumbled, cracked and fell to the earth. Counted the flames dispersed within three seconds top. Smoke began to rose from the ashes, the smell of cinder now roamed the land, but this wasn't enough to bother Jin. Being exposed to flames throughout his life, he would say that he and heat were mostly one in the same. He always liked fire, he always found it interesting. It function on modern living, it's destructive capacity. Something that can be so comforting in the cold nights, could be so deadly as well.

Flame was no part of his life though, he couldn't count how many time he has ushered being into his flames. Thinking about made the child laugh cynically.

"Well, not like I actually enjoyed it. If someone picks a fight, I'll just snap my fingers. It's such an unexpected jutsu indeed."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 18, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Fuzen|Genin*

*Fuzen​*
*The rage of a demon*​
Rising from the smoke, his body already sore from the skirmish earlier, the aching Akuma stood with a scowl. "Who in the hell...? No, nevermind. I don't really care who you are. When I'm finished with you tools I'm going to rip your fucking throats out."

Assassins swung through the windows feet first, shattering glass to drop in and tumble, before facing Ryuunosuke. Ryuu's head tilted, and he took a few slow steps forward, before breaking into a fearless dash. One of them drew two katana, spinning them before lunging to perform perfectly horizontal slashes, seeping outward. Ryuu's head leaned to the side to avoid the cut, and once it finished he spiraled behind him, elbowing the attacker's head. Snagging two of the explosives from his belt loop as the first goon stumbled, Ryuu flicked them at the faces of the others, watching them detonate in the men's faces.

As the first returned with fierce slashing, Ryuu avoided who he could by bobbing and weaving his upperbody, taking small cuts and nicks here and there, thin red slits appearing on his tightly toned body. Twisting into a somersault, Ryuu narrowly avoided his attacker's continued assault by spinning beautiful at the end of his fall. Landing on a knee, he performed a smooth sweep, pausing before he lost a leg from the assassin's downward stab. He snappped into a second kick, causing a swift reaction from the killer's second blade, and then locked his legs in a scissor grip on the exposed arm before snapping him face first into the floor.

"Your father left a hot headed temper tantrum throwing brat in charge of his Kingdom? A shame." Raising what appeared to be a firearm of sorts, the man adorned in a trench coat with the brim of his low tilted fedora blocking his eyes said, "Come now... show me the location of Papa Demon's top goodies."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 18, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Taijutsu Training [1/6] *-*

"Do you have any special rules?"

Hakaizen smiled and rose his fists into a loose fighting stance, bouncing lightly in place.  "Yeah.  No weapons."  His eyes locked onto her own as he stood in his fighting stance.  _Ninjutsu wise I don't have much, especially without weapons.  I probably won't be able to just outlast her.  I'll have to take the fight to her the whole time, or I'll be wiped out quickly, and I don't wanna end up on the floor.  I'll conserve chakra for now, avoid using shunshin unless I need it._  Hakaizen narrowed his eyes to a concentrated glare, watching the girl closely.  They stood like that for a while before Hakaizen sprinted toward her, traveling quickly for a genin, but not at his top speed.  He was testing her for right now, seeing the extent of her reflexes and reaction capability.  He dropped as he neared her, rolling to the ground and planting his hands on the grass, using the ground as a means to propel himself up and off of the ground, aiming a rising kick to her throat.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 18, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*


It?s been almost a week since I brought back Kousuke and his friends, of course this raised mah status among tha gals and rest of gening I tend to hang around with. I love being admired but being "the child saviour" is not mah style, honestly it?s like a pain in tha ass.  I come out of mah house not without looking all of mah glorious self in a mirror, I?m bored and the only thing I can do to get out of this sea of boredom was to go out with mah pals...well, I?m not going out with any of those guys today but with a babe I met two days ago. Ya may be wonderin?why the all mighty me would go out with a commoner; let?s just say she has some wonderful thighs.

I immediately left home so i would arrive a few minutes earlier and play tha gentleman today but, hell man, she was already there!! and she seemed ta be waitin?fer long. I just hope she didn?t stay there more than fifteen minutes...that would be really sad. I immediately greeted her as we started to walk away together. She is shy, guess it will take a good while for this chick to get the courage to speak as confidently as she did two days ago.

Before I could realize it I was already at the training grounds or whateva, this gal led me here i just hope she doesn?t"W-would you help me train? "DONG DONG DONG!!! and here it is!! she just won a facepalm. Seriously who the hell would do this? training during a date? please tell me ya?re kiddin?me gal. I look straight into her eyes but before I could say anything the smell of something burning down calls mah attention.

"Hey could we, leave it for another time? "I beg with a smile in mah face, something she can?t resist and ends up agreeing. Instantly I rushed  to where mah senses guided me only ta find a weirdly dressed guy he seemed to have caused it.

"Woaah, that?s some ncie fire there. So tell me, did ya cause that? "I questioned innocently although I knew the answer already. If I look carefully i think I have met him before but honestly i don?t remember a shit."Are ya strong?"I let mah doubt to get to him, I wasn?t challenging him or anything but I guess it could be good to know new people.

​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 18, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Fuzen|Genin*

*Fuzen*​
*Another one bites the dust*​
"As if that shitty bloodline matters to me. I'll reach the top on my own strength," Ryuu assured him, fists raising. As the final intruder took a shot Ryuu slipped sideways, and then took off, a difficult target to pinpoint from his swift zigzagging movements. The gunslinging stranger took a few more shots, missing each time, and clicked his tongue before preparing for a melee confrontation.

Picking up a slice of floor tile, Ryuu launched it like a shuriken and watched as it struck the gun out of his hand. Closing in on him, Ryuu hammered him with a few bruise inducing blows, leaving bruises, but caught a bullet in the shoulder in the process. Flinching backwards from being shot in the shoulder, Ryuu's eyes seemed to take on an insane look. Powering through the agony Ryuu let out a startlingly intense battle cry, and grabbed the man's face, his fedora flying off.

One arm hanging limply, Ryuu used the working one to slam the back of his attacker's head into the floor, repeatedly, until it bled. His legs then locked the man's arm, and Ryuu twisted, popping the unconscious man's former gun wielding limb out of joint. Stomping his face a few times, and then spitting on it, Ryuu stumbled back to pant before raking his hands through his bangs, a crazed look on his face.

"Sorry I'm late Master Matsuzaki. Do you need anything?" Ibuki asked, wiser than to bother him about an injury.

"Yeah, throw at the trash. I've got shit to do." Ryuu muttered before walking off, a hand gripping his steadily bleeding shoulder.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

Jin

His attention was brought to boy who had called to him, brown hair red clothing, goggles above his head. This kid seemed familiar to say the least. Jin rose his eye brow questioning why would anyone make it out this far into the woods, but watching directly at his, the burning remains of that target it was pretty obvious. The boy didn't hesitate, he went straight to the point. Something Jin also didn't waste time with, although the last gesture sounded more like a challenge for a fight, he brushed it off and said.

"Best in the world, man."

A jokingly tone went through his lips as he released these words. His thumb pointing at himself, he stood from the ground he sat upon and started digging into him memory. He couldn't shake the feeling he had met this kid before. Maybe they've met? Probably not, he would've remember if he did, or maybe. He pondered, looking clearly at his facial features, his accent and his differed greatly as well, he seemed to be much more wilder than him too. Who would've though? Though speculation can only take you so far. 

"Sorry about that. Was that target yours? I was here for literally three hours and no one came to pick it, so I just used it for my own ends."

He said honestly. Looking at the kid.

"Hey have we met?" ​


----------



## Island (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Taijutsu Training [1/6]

What?s dangerous about the Gentle Fist style is that I only need to touch you, and I?ve potentially done some serious internal damage. I?m unsure that Uchiha Hakaizen knew this however, as he rushed straight at me instead of taking a less direction approach. As he got closer, he dropped to the ground and flipped so that he used his hands contacted the ground and propelled a fierce kick at my neck. For obvious reasons, I figured it would be best to avoid this, so I ducked and slide forward, bypassing the shinobi?s strike from underneath. As I did so, I launched several well-calculated jabs at his kicking leg, all meant to temporarily disrupt his chakra circulatory system and do minor damage to his posturing. If successful, I predicted that it wouldn?t be long before his left became soar and he would be unable to achieve his maximum speed; somebody would was both faster than me _and_ could perceive my movements was a very dangerous opponent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2013)

*The Kid*

?Bugger all I?ve never seen anyone quite like you, mate. ?

The Kid ignored everything going on around him at this point as he darted from side to side, examining Dokumaru as if he were the frozen caveman. This Amekagure place had wondrous elements that seemed like they were straight out of a Dodgson or Kiping novel.  This place had a boy with six arms, flying machines, and crazy psychedelic lights flitting on and off? Amegakure was fucking awesome!

"What's your name, kid?"

The Amegakure asked before his attention moved onto Shobu. Before the chuunin could answer though something needed to be seriously rectified.

?Oi mate my name is The Kid. First name The, last name Kid. I?d appreciate if you referred to my by name. That angry looking bloke with the x-shaped scar on his cheek, and me, are here for? well I?m not really sure because nobody really tells me much. Oi Shobes what do you reckon we?re here for??

The Kid had taken to shortening Shobu?s name, which was added a new layer of acrimony and exasperation to their relationship. By the same token, The Kid didn?t take to kindly to Shobu not saying his name in full so it was only fair, wasn?t it?

?Aye?god dammit he?s got my talking like him now.? 

Shobu cleared his throat trying to quickly forget that he was inadvertently picking up on The Kid?s lingo.

?Yea I?ve got business at the Amekage Elect?s office. From the looks of it you look like a genin. Since you?re probably saving cats from trees and picking up dog mess why don?t you take a break and lead us over to where we need to go.? ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 18, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*


I stand hearing at what he said...he just said "best in the world". If it were tha old me, the old me of yesterday -literally- I would have provoked a fight with this pal but so ya know, people constantly evolve and I who holds the spirit of a true king, has evolved further away from what human comprehension can reach. That?s right, I left that puny spot of the best in the world and by now I am...

"Good to meet ya _new_ best in tha world"I say those words tryin?to make him understand that there was someone occupying that spot not long ago."I?m tha all mighty, the omnipotent being whose sole presence is enough to make tha Sun light look dim..."I?m trying to be modest bro, not all the time commoners get to meet the best of the best.

"I?m Zenki Yuuta, the best of tha best in the universe and every single dimension that could exist!"I let out while pointing at mahself with mah thumb and makin?an heroic pose. Yes, it was a perfect introduction as always. Then the questions he asked me got me to think a lil, definitely that target wasn?t mine, though I?m not sure about havin?met him before.


"Nah, that wasn?t mine pal. Also dunno, I think i know ya from somewhere but can?t remember... maybe...tha academy? Anyway ya see, I was here on a date, which weirdly enough turned into she wanting me ta look over her training so, yer stuff just saved me back there, bro" I tell him as I lead mah hand to mah nape and scratch it with a smile."But so, what ?bout mah question...Are ya strong?"I repeat it. I?m not lookin?fer a fight here but if he may be mah successor I wouldn?t mind testing him a lil.
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 18, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Taijutsu Training [2/6] *-*

Quick!  Hakaizen threw out his other leg, aiming a swift kick to her face as he rose upward as part of his propulsion.  His shin hit her forearm, knocking her jab off course.  His kick shifted her body away from him, causing her dash to go further left than expected.  Having narrowlymanaged to avoid getting hit by her attack, he flipped a few times away from her, focusing chakra to his feet and planting them on the trunk of a tree.  His chakra allowed him to stick to the tree, and he looked up at the young Hyuuga girl.  He formed the ram handseal.  She's quick, especially when it comes to taijutsu.  I'll have to play this carefully.  Shunshin!  He performed the Body Flicker technique and rocketed toward Hirari, beforming a front flip as he performed the shunshin.  Faster than normal eyes could follow, he appeared right above her, combining his front flip with powerful axe kick aimed at her left shoulder.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

Jin

"Woah, aren't we modest?"

He said as sarcastically as possible, with the same unwavering stare he hears out what the boy had said. Seems he was shit out of luck, a girl had had basically used him for her own ends, after hearing such a thing he released a laugh. Yeah, it seemed like he stopped a forest fire with, well, ironically another fire. At least he seemed to be pretty sure of himself, while the youth just stood there hands placed on his collar, he began to ponder, it seemed like he hit a nerve due to those facet he made just a second ago, or maybe he was naturally like that.

"Well, well, well. So I'm a hero now too? Glad to help, well since that thing was sitting there in the middle of nowhere I shouldn't feel guilty because I blew it to smithereens."

Thought truthfully, he wouldn't have felt guilty either way. And then that question rose again. 'Was he strong?' Well he believed he was stronger than the average, he never fought anything that pushed beyond his true limit. A limit that had been activated long ago, it was all over the news, all over the papers. A child that had incinerated a Sensei in a fit of rage, after that he wasn't able to unleash that potential ever again. Having that questioned was very insulting. His sight lowered and as if he was starring at nothing he mind wondered on the past, a bleak and a very bothersome past.

"That remains to be seen, _best in the universe._"

*-Flick!-*

Within an instance, flames engulfed the tree that was literally behind. In the first second, the tree started to become gray, withing the second second, the tree began to crumble and once it hit the third, it became ash before their very eyes.

"Like they say... It's all in the eyes of the beholder."
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2013)

*Genesis Arc Engage

Burn It Down...*












I once looked up to a man?

He wasn?t anything too special, out of the ordinary. Just a man who?s purpose, who?s destiny was to bring laughter to the people. To bring smiles to the people, from far and wide. This was but a simple clown, a simple hooded being who masqueraded as an entity who only brought laughter to the children of the world. A simple task, as he only jumped and squeezed his horn, and brews smiles and laughter. And yet, me being a man of only 20 years of age, I looked up to him. His rags, his large dirty mud covered shoes, his torn up gloves and his short sleeved shirt covered with some overalls that could use good cleaning at the wash?

Yet through his glimmering blue eyes you could see the passage way to his heart, kindness and love towards the smiles, towards the children that surrounded him. A sight that could not be explained, as the beauty resonated, it emanated through this small park. A man who had not a home, not a single person who he could call family, a single person who could he could hold. He forged smiles, and brought smiles to others. 

Dressed in rags and dirt.

This man, I looked up to.

?Because his heart was a blessing from God. Thank you, God! For sending this angel to this Earth.

And even though many looked down on him, even though he was but a simple man, a simple clown who was down on his luck, he brought the children balloons of many colors. He smiled through that deception, through that painful way of life. Every night, he returned to his box, place neatly in the side of an empty alley, along with a burning barrel? covered by a destroyed quilt, while it poured throughout out the night, only with a umbrella that side was bent to stop the drops from touching his head.

Many pity this man, but he?s the best example to present. This is what humanity should be like?

To live through pain? With a smile.

I once came up to him and offered him a place to stay, shelter and food. And all he did was shake his head and grab my extended hand, with those warm palms that gripped me with a tight resolve.

He looked at me straight in the eyes and he said.

?My purpose is not to take, but to share? my happiness with the world.?

I insisted, but all he said? was no.

Those sad eyes, who eyes if they seemed tired showed a love that I admire, one that brings a tear to my eyes every time I see it. 

I pondered these words.

Couldn?t he do these, while having the same privileges as a normal citizen? 

I thought, but in conclusion: I though, he lives by that motto.

?Even though he lives a hellish life style, even though his doesn?t have many of our luxuries, of our material things. 

He is able to smile, through the pain.

*?I want to show people to live with a smile.?*​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2013)

*Ascend to Madness*












This man? I look up to.

A broken man who?s eyes cried on anguish and torment. A sad man, who?s smile continued to brew threw those velvet red lips. The same man, the same face, the same way of life? Living through a fa?ade, through a terrible fate, and yet the smile continued to grow, more and more intense. I? being a man of 40 now? with my own children and wife, introduced them to this kind old dried out clown. He stood from his broken down little box, his eyes still gleaming with passion and resolve. He stood and looked into my children?s eyes and laughed. His laughter filled my soul, invigorated me. And I looked at him as he brought pleasure to my blood? 

Please inherit his resolve. For you old weary father. 

Those eyes that continued to stare at me.

I? Once again offered him. 

?Would you? become a part of our family??

He shook his head an repeated those same words that causes my heart to ache in happiness. That causes me to cry, and to admire this man, this clown. 

?My purpose is not to take, but to share? my happiness with the world.?

Those words cause me to break a smile. My wife, broken in tears, her eyes could not contain the view and she turned. His smile was more than a simple gesture; it was a gift? from God. A single tear and  I turned.

Thank you. For sharing you?re kindness with us. For giving me the chance to meet you, for giving a purpose to this world. 

Thank you.

For showing me that even I? can smile through the pain.

?

But this was the man that I once? looked up to. 

That same day, a man with a gun, pointed to the head of my child, he demanded a ransom if not, he would kill my kid. I clench my fist and held my tongue? but the clown stood, no longer a smile in his face, but with fear on his stare, a fear of witnessing death first hand, he calmly closed as the man flailed and continued with those pity threats? that destroyed me and my wife? we cried, our hearts pumped and our bones shook, soon the clown?the man I once admired.

Fought.

-bang-

?

Blood?

The liquid that stained his shirt, a child that was on the floor and a gun? in the hands of a man that dressed in rags and dirt. Eyes that were widen in despair, two lives, before his self? the rain that continued to pour with heavy intention. My eyes widen? a misfired shot..

And the only thing I could manage to do. Is hold that blood body in my hands, rocking back and forward as I shook my head in denial repeating.

??don?t go, don?t go? DON?T GO DON?T GO!!! DON?T GO!!!?

His eyes? no longer fuelled with soul? his eyes stared as he soon? broke into a sickening laughter, his eyes watered, as his hands reached his head, his face soon became bloody. The dripping red liquid? the man?s laugh? was sad. As he coughed through the series of laughter, this laugh? broke me.

The sounds of sirens and men gathering soon quelled? and the only thing my ears caught was the words of this man?

One that I once, looked up to.

?All I want? is to show people? to live with a smile.?

I don?t know you anymore?​


----------



## Island (Feb 19, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Taijutsu Training [2/6]

What the?? Did he just try to kick me in the _face_? I felt his sandal brush up against his nose as I arched backward far enough to not have his foot collide with my teeth and ended up slightly in an entirely different direction than I intended. Uchiha Hakaizen was definitely fast, fast even for me. While I rolled back and stumbled to my feet, he was already preparing his next attack. After avoiding my jabs and countering with a kick of his own, he ricocheted off a tree and back at me for another round. This time he came with a Ram hand sign: I recognized that tactic as one I knew all too well. Charge and then use the Body Flicker Technique to attack for a different angle. Fortunately for me, I think Hakaizen underestimated both my intelligence and my line of sight. Did he forget that I had a three-hundred and sixty degree field of vision or something? I quickly prepared my own Ram seal and waited for him to reappear?

In the air! I saw him right above me!

I used shunshin as he descended upon me and reappeared behind him as his kick collided with the ground with several well-placed jabs at the shoulder-blades!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 19, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Taijutsu Training [3/6] *-*

Hakaizen hit the ground with his foot, glaring a bit as she used her own body flicker to relocate behind him.  He pressed his foot into the ground and jumped, backflipping so he was looking her in the eye while upside down.  He jab meet his shoulder, and the other arm shot out to take hold of her wrist, making her unable to get away from him this time.  He winced in pain as he felt his shoulder lock up.  What had she done to him.  He finished his flip, ending up behind her and holding her arm over her head and behind her back, a joint hold that, if he used pressure could be quite effectual, as it put a lot of strain on her infraglenold tubercle, an inner joint within her shoulder.


----------



## Island (Feb 19, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Taijutsu Training [3/6]

“That is… disappointing.” I wince as he pulls my arm over my head and behind my back. I quickly remembered the biggest disadvantage to being me. Unlike father and some of the other Hyuuga Clan members, I wasn’t very strong. This normally wasn’t an issue since the Gentle Fist fighting style relied on precise jabs and palm thrusts instead of raw physical strength. However, you’d periodically run into a situation where somebody would grab ahold of you and render you otherwise unable to resist because you were considerably weaker than them. Since I was not father but instead a fourteen-year old girl, I was screwed. Fortunately for me, however, mother taught me a secret kunoichi technique that has been passed down through countless generations since time was immemorial~!

*“KUNOICHI NINJA ART: ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND CRUSHED SOULS!”* I released an ear-shattering screech while simultaneously ramming my heel as far into Hakaizen's area as I could.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
Taijutsu Training [4/6]
____

Jeeha watched them go at it, in the mean-time simply ignoring the twig-man who, while quite fast, was evidently not a threat in taijutsu or . . . very strong. Hands in pockets, he simply evaded and retreated from him while watching Hirari and Hakaizen fight, observing their fighting style and waiting for an opening. From the looks of it, Hakaizen was faster than Hirari, and quite a bit stronger as well, as he now had her grappled . . . should he exploit the opening, or wait? He chose to wait.

"*KUNOICHI NINJA ART: ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND CRUSHED SOULS!*" Hirari suddenly called out, and released an ear splitting scream followed by a very brutal, under the belt, attack.

"Oi, oi . . . isn't that a little too much, Hirari-san?" Jeeha winced slightly, but nevertheless, his opening was there. Jumping on and launching off a tree with a Shunshin, Jeeha quickly seized his chance to get the both of them in one attack. Swinging a leg back, he aimed a kick at Hirari, kicking with as much force as possible and from kinetic energy added from the momentum of his Shunshin.


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 19, 2013)

Dokumaru paused to take in their brief conversation. So, the kid's name was actually The Kid. The Kirigakure ninja was named Shobu, and he seemed to have some kind of superiority role over The Kid, in theory at least.

_“Yea I’ve got business at the Amekage Elect’s office. From the looks of it you look like a genin. Since you’re probably saving cats from trees and picking up dog mess why don’t you take a break and lead us over to where we need to go.”_

Sadly, that was an accurate description of a genin's duties. The easiest, most menial tasks go to genin, who don't have the skills yet for missions such as assassination, guard duty, or even covert ops. They needed to build these skills before they were judged ready to handle real missions without their Jonin Sensei.

"Absolutely. I can take you straight away. My mission just ended, so I need to file a report anyway." 

While this was technically true, the person he needed to file his report to was not the same person that Shobu needed to meet.

- A short while later

Dokumaru had guided them most of the way, and by this point, they were having lively conversation. Turning to The Kid, Doku asked a simple question.

"So, what is the Academy like in Kirigakure?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 19, 2013)

*Meiji, the Gentle Prince of Rest*
Kirigakure
Speed Training [1/6]

Meiji was fast asleep at his post in front of ramen shop.  A lone feather rested on his face, easing its way up and back down with to the rhythm of his light snores.  Then, an oddity.  The feather didn't come back down.  And in the blink of an eye, he snaps to attention, his body responding to the loss of its soft tickle on his lip.  

"Was just resting my eyes!  Just a second! Lost...oh."  He realized who it was who had bothered him; just Lady Noe.  She was beginning to grow on him like an older sister, albeit one that didn't heed the handbook.  From his sleeve he produced a rainbow orchid, handing it to her.  Necessary to hand a lady one blossom whenever she was around to see you wake.  Noe smiled as he gave it to her; it was the second one now.  She didn't tire of the gesture, though his customs were a bit strange, in her eyes.

"Meiji," she began quietly.  "It's time."  He got up, and was about to say something, but she'd already flung him into that same surreal splinter of reality.  The World.

If Meiji was a bit more self aware, or malevolent, he might have been vaguely annoyed with Noe.  But, as it was, he simply shrugged it off.  If it was time to train, it was time to train.  Nevermind she'd interrupted him so suddenly, flinging him into a warped betrayal of his normal sentence.  

When he came to, he was in a room with little in the way of light.  In the middle, there was a tree stump, and from it hung one bell.  Actually, there were four bells, hung 90 degrees apart from one another.  In front of him stood the familiar figure from his first delving into this genjutsu.  That hulking martial artist.  

_Take the bell, Meiji._

Easy enough.  He surged for the first bell he saw, though was casually pushed back by the martial artist.  Then he realized, it wasn't a push, much closer to being catapulted.  He tumbled back into the dirt, and slowly got up.  Ok, perhaps he'd have to use some flickering, instead.  He shunshin'd forward and grinned.  Stopping, he was just within the man's blindspot.  But then...he was sent flying, again.  What was that?  Geez.  He was so quick.

But why?


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 19, 2013)

(Liquid Time)

Amegakure training grounds, taijutsu training (1/6)

Dokumaru began todays session by putting wrist weights on each hand. His goal was to increase his hand to hand skills, and at this point wanted to increase the rapidity of his strikes. Having six arms was a huge advantage in close quarters combat, but it didn't make him invincible. Dokumaru wanted to make sure that he could keep up with faster opponents. So, his arms were weighed down, making them much harder to move and coordinate. 

Asking for aid from some fellow genin in the village, Dokumaru began his training session.

"Alright you two. Come at me in hand to hand. I want to try and see how well I fare against in one on one, so that I can gauge whether or not I want to try two on one."

The first boy, taller than Dokumaru, and all lean muscle and quickness, moved in cautiously.

"Come on now, I've got weights on all my hands. Unless you're so weak that even with a disadvantage, I'll still win."

That got his gears going. The boy dove in, delivering rapid strikes. His goal was to hit Dokumaru, as many times as possible. Dokumaru's goal was to get hit as little as possible. Hopefully, as the training progressed, he'd get hit less and less. This time, however, he almost couldn't keep up. Dokumaru blocked less than half of the strikes the taller boy threw. The stinging strikes batter Dokumaru, who tried different combinations to block the enemy, mostly to abject failure. After a few minutes, Dokumaru called for a pause.

"Well, seems like I need a little more work."

And with that, he called for the start of round two.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 19, 2013)

*Ezreal II*
Ezreal passed by the fellow villagers of Kumogakure, his yellow bangs covering his blue eyes from being seen. If one focused hard enough, they could possibly feel the animosity emitting from the boy. 

A while ago, our boy was seen moving into battle against a young man named Sasayama, said to be a prodigy once when he was a shinobi. Normally, Ezreal would be all smiles after having gone through such an ordeal, but it's the opposite

Easily said in a few words, he's pretty pissed

While stepping along the stone path Ezreal had pumped shoulders rudely with several people. This defiantly didnt fair well with them, but once they had seen one it had been that caused that bump, it was quickly looked away from.

Since he had always gone out of his way to destroy strong opponents, Ezreal had made quite a name for himself around the village. 

The idea of wanted to punch a random person the street had popped into his mind, it was quickly thrown away, knowing full well that it would only cause him trouble. 

What had caused this terrible mood to come over him was the battle from before, if it could even be called one. 

It was a simple matter of not being more thorough. 

Basically, the lover of his enemy had suddenly found the courage to stand in between her boyfriend and Ezreal. At first the boy had thought that she would be too scared to try anything until then....

Since she had intervened, there was no possible of making sure that she wouldnt be hurt while trying to go after his target. If Ezreal had harmed the woman while 'destroying' his enemy, that would take away the 'purity' in the destruction that he wanted. 

Thus, this led to Ezreal having to retreat

Which brought upon his current mod as of now.

"Dammit, I don't like this at all"

He banged his head against the with frustration, bleeding just a bit. 

It was then that he felt something grab onto his shoulder, it was easily registered as a hand judging by the feeling. And a man's one since it felt so rough. If it was a woman's the boy probably would have felt better but he simply turned his head to the side with an uninterested gaze

"Ezreal, you little bitch, how about I slam your pretty little head straight through that wall."

It was a boy that was bigger and a little older than himself, his name was Kouga. Simply put, he was just a chump that Ezreal had beaten around a few times. He was incredibly weak so he didnt bother trying to pick a fight with him, it was always the other way around.

Then a bulbed turned on in his head,

Kouga is a punk that was known to get into a lot of fights, meaning no one would care if he got hurt so....

Life was brought back into Ezreal's eyes through the idea of destruction.

"Say, how many times do you think I can throw you around before you start crying?"

He simply said that, it wasnt just the will to destroy him(not as in kill, but beat up), he wanted to see if he could through him around without causing any damage to anyone or anything else

That was his 'pure' destruction


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 19, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* End of training *-*

"KUNOICHI NINJA ART: ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND CRUSHED SOULS!"

Kunoichi ninja what?

BAM!

Hakaizen's eyes went wide as an intense pain shot through his body, originating in his groin.  It was sharp and dull at the same time, and the sheer pain of it hurt his brain.  A single tear rolled from his eyes down his cheek as he gripped his crotch gingerly.  He dropped to his knees, before falling over on his side, not really paying any attention to what was going on around him.  The pain was just, too much, completely overbearing.  "F-fuck..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2013)

*Tetsuya Kazama
Jeans, Interviews, Beginnings*

Ever have a favorite pair of jeans? You think that this particular pair is perfect in every way. The cut, the wash, the length, and the way it curves perfectly around your ass. Imagine now that these jeans tear. You don't want to throw them away they were your favorite so they are stashed in the back of closet somewhere. Finally you decide its time to restore this perfect pair of jeans so you go to a seamstress. They fix them and you rush home to put them on. You check yourself in the mirror and the jeans fit as perfectly as they ever did. Your ass looks even better in the jeans.

*"I love these fucking jeans..."*

----



She looked at her homeland from the balcony of her bedroom. This white haired beauty had a stern visage that conveyed the tumult her soul found itself steeped in. It would never be the same not after what she had been through "there". All of the people down below living their neat little lives in their neat little houses with white picket fences. Their existences were simple and unencumbered by the vile tendrils of destiny. Unexplainable emotions filled this 15-year-old girl as she partly envied those who were simple, but at the same time she took great pride in who she was. As much as she yearned for simplicity a person like Win "Tetsuya" Kazama would never be satisfied with that. It wasn't who she was nor who she was meant to be.

"Lady Tetsuya... the Council would like to resume your interview."

That's what they were calling the interrogation, an "interview". As if changing the word changed and shedding the connotation made the intent any different. It was simple they wanted to know what happened out there during her voyage to the "uncharted territory", they wanted to know if she were compromised. Her return was met with a faux appreciation and relief but from the moment she surfaced it was evident they were disturbed. Had Tetsuya been a herbivore of lesser lineage or from an uncontested land like Konoha the reaction would be different. 

"It is what it is. Right interrogator?"

The "interrogator" stepped out from behind the wall. He was a meek looking fellow with glasses who appeared to be a few years older than Tetsuya. The “interviewer” was a certifiable herbivore that she had to resist mauling.



"Ms.Kazama this is just protocol. It's part of the debriefing process. Coming from a shinobi lineage you should know this is all par for the course. If anything it speaks volumes about the system our council has put in place considering the bizarre nature of your situation."

He smiled at Tetsuya causing her to metaphorically throw up in her mouth. The way he looked at her was almost as if he were flirting. Usually she would use his attraction against him but his studious aura and annoyingly thin neck made her just want to murder him.

"Getting down to business would you kindly give me a recount of the events that took place 2 years ago up until your return."

Straight from how to interrogate for dummies. Make the suspect repeat their story to trip them up in any inconsistencies that might present itself. The problem with such a tactic was not only its transparency but it's placement. Why ask from the onset and not give her some straight fastballs before the knee-buckling curve?

"Me, my teammates, and my sensei were given a mission to set sail and explore the uncharted territory. We were victims of nature, the seas, and the Black. Attacked by all we eventually were shipwrecked on an island. At the time it was just me and another teammate, the weak little herbivore saved my life..."

"Which teammate saved your life?Its my understanding that the phrase herbivore is a favorite of yours.."

"His name is Jonouchi."

"Is? Don't you mean was?"

She cursed herself for the tiny slip up. This part of the story was legitimate, her teammate had saved her life and thus this was the easiest part of the story. But to slip up like this, Tetsuya took a breath before continuing.

"He left to go explore the island and I never found him. Their were others on the island...For all I know they took him."

"But not you Ms.Kazama?"

"After Jonouchi pulled me out of the ocean he set us up a camp in a cavern to protect us from the elements. He was weak of body but not of the mind. He found the perfect spot for us to make camp."

"So how did you manage to survive?"

"I waited for Jonouchi out of some stupid sense of duty. I was the best-trained genin on my squad... I had the best chance of survival besides sensei. But I refuse to acknowledge any outcome in which Jonouchi is dead."

"I understa..."

"Don't you dare say you understand. You see I've had to survive on my own for two years. No one to talk to, impossibly dirty conditions, the brink of starvation. Then I spent god knows how long on a raft no bigger than a twin sized bed trying to get back home. All of this to return home and have the people who sent me into this impossible situation treat me like I committed treason by coming back. So don't patronize me you smug little needle dick herbivore!! I will bite you to death." 

The look in Tetsuya's eyes was wrought with not only hatred but with desire. She wanted him to push her so she could lose control and murder him here and now consequences be damned. Tetsuya began to walk toward him cracking her neck and pounding her fist into her palm, her intentions clear.

"I'll take my leave now,Ms.Kazama. The council is aware of the ordeal you've been through but their not willing to throw protocol to the wayside to accommodate you."

The pencil pusher "interviewer" flitted to the door showing impressive speed in doing so. Tetsuya remained in her room her ears threatening to expel smoke as her anger continue to boil within. 

*Kukuku*

"It's starting now isn't it..."​


----------



## Island (Feb 19, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Taijutsu Training [4/6]

?Humph.? I huffed as Hakaizen collapsed behind me.

Of course, my fight was far from over. Presumably Jeeha finished up with Kajin and now decided to turn his attention to Hakaizen and me. With Hakaizen down for the count, this meant that I had to engage Jeeha mysef, else he declare himself the winner of this little training session and never shut up about it. After all, he just _looked_ like the kind of smug kid who would rub it in your face at every turn.

A combination of the Body Flicker Technique and momentum launched him and a mighty kick straight at us, and I needed to get out of there as quickly as possible. My first thought was to use the Eight Trigrams Palm Rotation to not only stop his strike but also to send him reeling back. However, this expended far too much chakra and threatened to hurt Hakaizen if he didn?t get out of the way fast enough. Of course, I wasn?t overly concerned about his physical safety, especially after he tried to kick me in the face, but he was a downed opponent and therefore deserved my respect.

Besides, I wasn?t interested in showing off my most powerful technique.

Now, I figured that if I moved out of the way, he would strike Hakaizen, and again, I wasn?t interested in hurting somebody who was already out of the fight.

Therefore, my strategy would have to be to stop Jeeha?s strike.

As he came at me, I fell into my battle stance, twisted my torso, and delivered a fierce palm strike at his upper leg as he passed by.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2013)

*The Kid
Prelude to the Lion*

The infrastructure of Amekagure was quite astounding to an outsider like The Kid. Shobu had only been there a handful of times but even he had to admit that it was one of the most high tech places in the Black. Well besides maybe that place?

As they continued onward they carried on a very amicable conversation, which was essentially twenty-one questions. For starters the fact that this twelve-year-old kid had an extra set of arms was a rather obvious talking point, but as Dokumaru finished talking about himself his focus shifted toward The Kid.

"So, what is the Academy like in Kirigakure?"

Now that was quite the doozy of a question considering the fact The Kid had only come been in Kirikagure for a minute amount of time. Now that?s not to say he learned nothing whilst staying there but most of the information was off-hand comments. This was somewhat by design as he could tell he was being purposefully kept in the dark due to the cautiousness of Shobu and the other citizens. As harmless and amicable as he appeared to be the young swashbuckler was very much aware of secretive nature of those who he found himself in the care of. Thusly whatever answer he could give would be inconsequential with a lot of fluff, so that was the route he would have to take.

?It?s pretty standard establishment, mate. I reckon it?s exactly like the academy you lot have in Amegakure or anywhere else. for that I matter. You know show up for class and try to get by with doing the absolute minimum amount of work until you?re out of there.?

When people lie they tend to lack a commitment, exhibit a tonal shifts in their vocal pitch, pauses, or a shifting of their line of sight, but with The Kid none of that was present. He made his deception, albeit minor, look as simple as taking a breath. This piqued Shobu?s interest even further than his last uncharacteristic show of speed, it was evident that there was more than met the eye to this scoundrel.  However in order to uncover the pretense the situation needed to be changed slightly.

?I actually made a mistake guys. We need to report to the Amegakure justice department, more specifically the police corps. I actually have to talk to a contractor there so let?s get a move on.?

The Kid raised an eyebrow at the sudden change. In the short time he had been with Shobu he had a nascent grasp of his mannerisms and being forgetful was not one of them. He knew the Chuunin to be very intuitive so the sudden shift in gears was rather puzzling.

It did not dawn on the young corsair but he was now going to be engaged in a game of mental chess. As intelligent and crafty as he was the empirical fact was that he was constantly under observation and the time would come when he would slip. Everyone has a tell even someone who was a hustler by trade. 

Continuing through the civil district they happened upon a rather prominent looking building with no name and simply an insignia. The stone structure had a rather long walkway filled with statues of which were probably prominent justice figures throughout Amekagure?s history. As they walked through and drew closer to the building door there was a very unsettling feeling that started to envelop the three teenagers. It was as though they were walking into the lion?s den.​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 19, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

Diary Entry #005
_Urging for the Taste_

From the dawn of time to the end of days,
I will have to run... away.
I want to feel the pain and the bitter taste...
of the blood on my lips... again.
☤








​
"You may go, Ikari.  One of my men will show you where you'll be staying."

A chuunin approached the young man and cut the ropes binding him to the chair.  As if they were seals, as soon as they were removed his killing intent poured out of him, feeling almost dense.  It almost felt like chakra, and was so deep, so pure, so viciously unabridled that even untrained civilians would be able to feel it if they were near him.  Daseki remained unphased by this show of his, but the chuunin seemed to be sweating, uncomfortable around so much hatred coming from a mere fifteen year old boy.

Ikari got up from the chair and looked at the chuunin, who had to force himself not to flinch.  "Well, you gonna show me where I'm staying?"  The chuunin clenched his jaw and lead him out of the room, into the stone hallway.  As they exited, Ikari walked past two boys.  However, the gray-haired one caught his eye.  As they walked past each other, his killing intent poured out uncontrollably.  He didn't know what it was about this kid, but a wanted to hurt him.  He didn't have that urge to kill him like he had for the doctors, he merely wanted to beat him down to his knees, brutalize him, demoralize him, turn him into a fucking soup-slurping, mouth-breath paraplegic whose deepest nightmares were filled with Ikari.

In short?  He wanted to fight.  He glared at the kid as they walked by each other, the moment lasting less than a second, before turning his gaze forward and walking away from the kid.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 19, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Matsuzaki Tower*​
*It's just business*​
Incessant rambling that he didn't quite feel obligated to tune into, much less decipher, buzzed at the dark prince's ears. What did they want? To discuss some new design? Sign up some new inventor, or throw paint on one of his father's old projects and introduce it as some innovative technological advancement? Bullshit. When they slid a paper towards him, Ryuu faced it, his expression neutral. "I'll look at it later," Ryuu replied, fingertips thudding the top of his desk lightly before flicking it sideways in a discarding manner.

The men, all greying or balding, faced one another with meaningful glances. All of them felt the need to oust the new CEO. Despite his age, certain preventive measures were taken to keep Ryuu at the helm. 

"Ryuunosuke," started Ishida, an old family friend with a cheap auburn comb over that was sprinkled with notable greys. His weathered old face evoked sympathy with ease, but the wrinkly old fox was shrewd if nothing else. Despite throwing on an innocent act, he had a plan. This was a prime time to take over Reiji Matsuzaki's company. "Surely you can understand our concern. It is difficult running a company. Perhaps you should delegate?"

Ryuu stared at the cunning old man with apparent disinterest. In truth, he could see right through the geezer's ploy. Ryuu stood, slowly, his muscular arms flexing beneath the sleeves of his tuxedo jacket. "Am I really that much of an idiot in your eyes...? Maybe I should rip your heart out."

The echo of screeching seats signaled the rise of frightened business men. They were cautious if nothing else. Ishida hid how intimidated he felt as much as the greedy man could feasibly muster. Panicking, sweat building on his plump neck as he shook his head sluggishly, Ishida said, "Don't get yourself in hot water, now, boy... threats are unnecessary. Matsuzaki helps bridge the gap between conflicting sides, you know? White, Black, all sides benefit from his genius. Let's not be hasty and do something regrettable."

The pungent odor of urine spread, wordlessly revealing that at least one of the wealthy men present wet himself.  "I don't give a darn about your _war_, or any of the other bullshit you're going on about. Things are running smoothly, so for now, we stick to how things have been. Now kindly get the fuck out." Ryuu replied testily, wringing at the tie before simply ripping it off. He couldn't fathom how people enjoyed wearing these things.

Ishida quickly exited the room with the men whispering to each other. "We can't allow such a brutish welp to remain in charge of Matsuzaki! He's not going to ruin my investment! He needs to be taken care of..."

When the men cleared out Ibuki appeared, arms crossed. "Are you sure that was wise, Master Matsuzaki."

"I don't really give a damn," Ryuu muttered, attempting to roll his poorly patched shoulder. "I want to make sure those old bastards know who is in charge, and that this company isn't some juicy steak waiting for a hostile fucking take over."

Pacing a bit, he walked to the nearest window and stared out of it, his arms loosely crossed. "Besides, I have more important things to worry about.. than White or Black.. or even this company. As far as I'm concerned? I'm just keeping the seat warm."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
Taijutsu Training [5/6]
____

Wincing in pain, Jeeha flew past Hirari, his right leg too sore from the attack for him to continue with the kick. Thankfully, it was just a glancing blow, but even one of _those _from that fighting style could be enough to down someone if the user struck a vital area . . . . Thankfully, the upper leg was not a vital. Though, that didn't mean he could afford to continue the attack. Being too reckless with this kick could mean openings for more strikes.

Flying by her, legs still stuck in the flying-kick motion, Jeeha swung out his back leg to kick the back of Hirari's head, and followed up closely with a flip and turn so that his body was now facing Hirari's back, before manifesting a ball of fire in his hand, in preparation for a counter-attack from her.

Acrobatically, Jeeha rotated himself back another 180 degrees, so that he landed on his feet . . . before sliding back a few metres from the momentum of the Shunshin. "_She's definitely better than me at taijutsu,_" Jeeha noted, "_if I want to win, I'm going to have to time my attacks properly. Hopefully, I won't have to use that jutsu . . ._" He flashed back.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Oh.  Hell.  No. *-*

No way.  No fucking way.  There was no way she would just kick him in the nuts and get away with it, and there was DAMN sure no way she would just leave him on the ground in pain while she got to keep fighting.  Oh she was gonna learn not to fuck around with him and then take her eyes off of him.  He was competetive to a fault, but he really hated just being forgotten about.  She had broken the ultimate law of man, the law women didn't understand.  You don't kick a man in his jewels, unless he was trying to rape you.  While Jeeha leaped at her and she responded to his attack, he drew his hands together in the Tiger handseal, quietly forcing himself up onto his foot.  His eyes twinkled as she devoted her attention to dealing with Jeeha's attack.  Now she was gonna pay, and dearly.

"KONOHA SECRET FINGER TAIJUTSU!  ONE THOUSAND YEARS OF PAIN!!!!!!!!!"

He jabbed his fingers upward and toward her bottom.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*


I listened to what he was sayin?, so he preferred others to judge if he was srong or not...Not bad, but such things aren?t suitable for tha best in that world ya see? From one moment to another the three behind started to burn down, in three mere seconds it was already gone, how did he do it? that?s what I wonder while grinning. Only thing i saw was this kid snapping his fingers and next thing i saw was this three getting incinerated; the smell reached mah nose, a smell that i know too well.

"Woaahh. scary, scary!! man, ya should warn before ya do shit like that ya know?"that?s what i say though in truth, while I acknowledge that such a thing was a lil impressive, it didn?t seem to be that surprising fer me." Fire is dangerous, pal. "That?s what I say though it couldn?t be more obvious that it was all a lie, after all I can  manage to use flames too."Ya seem to be goin?through tha right path of awesomeness but ya still lack a few things so..." then I proposed, seeing this it?s obvious that I meant business"what do ya say ?bout becoming mah numba one servant and right hand? "
​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 20, 2013)

Jin 

his brow just rose. Questioning what this young lad had just spoke, he believe that he just asked him to join him, in his own manner of form. To someone else, it'll be more of a the choice of eternal servitude under his law. Of course, with the he placed it, he couldn't help but release his most honest smile. Now that was really a strange turn of events, and here he believed that he would have to fight. Maybe it was best this way, he did sense that this kid would probably beat the living crap out of him. Or maybe he was just being too nice to him. Either way placing his right hand at the back of his head, he just said.

"Let me rephrase that a bit there, King."

King, the alias he would knew, he would ultimately use to call out for this boy. It sounded both too far of for this boy, but equally as fitting. The boy had a haughty attitude, he radiated an aura of an unknown nature, seemingly that of one who wouldn't just follow, not to mention with that last sentence he had just spewed to probably the most cynical boy in Fuzen. But either way, he seemed like a right candidate... to humor. 

"It should go more like: "Hey, Let's team up!" Or "Hey, wanna be my partner?" The most acceptable one would be "Dear, master Jin! Please grand me the pleasure of having you on my squad!"

He broke into a slight chuckle, and gaze down on the brown haired lad, who's lips were forming the most confident grin he had ever seen in his life. 

"Hey, and you called me awesome, too. I'm flattered. So, yeah, who's to say that we weren't gonna end up in the same team anyway? I rather be with someone who can hold his end of the conversation, oh and someone who's probably, maybe, at the same level of power as me. Wouldn't want to baby sit, now would I?"

The boy paced towards the lad, extended his arm and said.

"The name's Jin. I can't tell you my second name though, I honestly can't remember. Also, I've come to the conclusion that I'm calling you King. Regardless of what you think of it. But, yeah. What's your name, buddy?"




​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 20, 2013)

*Meiji, the Constant Eater of Shit
*Kirigakure
Speed Training [2/6]

Slowly, but surely, he'd begun to figure out the problem here.  It wasn't that this guy was faster...he just went through the degrees of Meiji's arcs quicker.  Less distance to cross; as fast as Meiji was, the difference in their tasks was immense.  He'd have to rely more on footwork than anything...and he was guessing that was exactly what Noe wanted, in this case.  He massaged his bruised and aching feet, then sighed, unraveling his sleeves.  It was time to get serious.

Meiji burst right for the log, jumping over the brute and landing on other side.  But his enemy had rounded the area quickly enough, and was right there waiting for him when he came surging forward.  And so, the inevitable downward thrust came, and Meiji was a blur of motion as he shunshin'd into a neat sidestep.  Then, he cursed himself.  He was a bit too far out, but would press on despite his slight miscalculation.  Then, he planted his feet, ready to pivot and juke as the hulking colossus came at him again.  But as the man got closer, Meiji blinked.  He wasn't going to be able to get outside his range, quickly enough.  Dodging past his first punch, he dashed backwards again, grinning to himself.

How sweet the sounds of those bells would be once he had them in his grasp.  The chase just made this all the more fulfilling.


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 21, 2013)

The Kid had a fairly standard response about Kirigakure's academy. You go to school, you try to maximize slacking and grades at the same time, and then you come home. It sounded a lot like most of the kids that had been a part of his classes.....both of them. Of course, half of them were no longer around. And, of course, none of them had actually spent their formative years in Root headquarters.

"Sounds like the schools here."

_“I actually made a mistake guys. We need to report to the Amegakure justice department, more specifically the police corps. I actually have to talk to a contractor there so let’s get a move on.”_

Well, apparently Shobu had thought that the Police Corps was next to the village's main administration area.

"That a few minutes another way. I can guide you there, no problem."

After a few more minutes, they managed to get to a plain, but official looking building. Passing by the statues along the walkway, Dokumaru noted that some had been there so long that the inscriptions had worn off. Entering the building, Dokumaru waited to see what else Shobu needed. As they passed through the door, however, there was the feeling that something was about to happen. 

Dokumaru had seen research indicating that spiders have extra senses to tell them they're in danger. Maybe his clan had something similar that he hadn't heard of. You could say that Dokumaru's "spider sense" was tingling.

At that moment, a kid walked by, almost dripping with killing intent. The glare he gave was unsettling, to say the least


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 21, 2013)

(Liquid Time)Taijutsu Training (2/6)

After a few more hand to hand sessions with the first training partner, Dokumaru moved onto another partner, trying not to let himself get used to one style of combat. Today, he'd be doing weapons training, trying to working on his own fighting style. Also today, he wouldn't be fighting against a training dummy, with pre-determined routines. Today he'd be sparring with a Chuunin member of Root.

Creating his prefered weapons, a Kusarigama and two short swords, using his various webs. Dokumaru faced off against Kowaru, who equipped himself with a Bo staff. This would be a new experience, as Dokumaru had never had to deal with someone who used this type of weapon before. It would be different than fighting against someone with a bladed weapon. Though, Aoki always seemed to pick training partners to test Dokumaru in new and interested ways.

Dokumaru was determined to control the pace of the fight, and began by throwing the weighted end of the Kusarigama at Kowaru. While this was deflect, it had left him momentarily open, and that was when Dokumaru attempted to strike with the bladed end. Grabbing onto the web that substitued for a chain on the standard weapon, Dokumaru threw the kama, and reversed the pull on the weighted end,using that momentum to speed up the kama strike. This too was blocked by the staff. The pattern repeated itself multiple times, each at a different angle.

Seeing that trying to strike at range was a losing proposition, Dokumaru tried to get in close. Kowaru, however, used the staff as a spear, jabbing at Dokumaru, keeping him at range. Trying to close to within the effective range of his melee weapons, Dokumaru performed a wide swing with his kama. Anticipating this tactic, Kowaru changed into a defensive stance, gripping with both hands near the middle. Dokumaru had to commit two hands to unwrapping the kama from the nearby tree it was deflected into, and that was where his plan formed.

Throwing a kunai to each the left and right of Kowaru, Dokumaru simultaneously swung the weighted end of his kusarigama in an overhead strike, attempting to hit Kowaru straight in the skull. As Kowaru brought his staff up to block, the weight wrapped around the staff, and Kowaru was unable to dodge, as the kunai were a threat. Yanking with two hands, Dokumaru separated the staff from Kowaru's hands, who immediately admitted defeat.

There would be more sessions that day, but as of now, Dokumaru had learned to contend with another type of weapon, and that was plenty of learning in itself.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 21, 2013)

*Ikari Intelligence Training 1/6*

Ignorance is the curse of God; 
Knowledge is the wing 
Wherewith we fly to heaven.

                         - William Shakespear​
"Alright, kid.  Fact of the matter is, while your fighting tactics maybe halfway decent, you're pretty stupid."  Ikari rose an eyebrow at this.

"Well, fuck you very much."

The man shrugged nonchalantly.  So here's what's going to happen.  We're going to play a game.  It's going to teach you two things.  The first is intelligence, strategy... battle tactics."

"And the second?"

"Is a secret, now pick, White or Black?"  Ikari believed this to be a trick question.  He smirked confidently.  "Black."  "Good then I go first."  Ikari looked surprised for a moment.  "Fuck you."  He man merely chuckled and set a board on the table.  "Alright, this game is called chess.  Here's how it's played."

"The objective is to kill the King on your enemy's team.  The King is this piece."  He rose white king.  "Each piece moves a different way.  For example..."

He rose the Knight.  "This is a Knight.  He only moves in L shapes, three spaces in one direction, and two spaces away from that.  He can also jump over other pieces..."  He spoke for a solid hour drilling all of the knowledge into Ikari's brain.  "Alright, whatever, let's just do this."  "As you wish."  They both sat down and got to work.  The Chuunin moved a piece.  Ikari responded by moving the same piece in the same fashion.  The Chuunin slid out his bishop from the opening.  Ikari picked a piece at random and moved it.  The Chuunin took the piece with his bishop, placed it at his side and punched Ikari had in the face, knocking him from his chair.

The boy immediately got up and drew his knife, only to have a kunai already being pointed at his throat.  He swore and returned the knife to his sheath.  "Games not over, Ikari-san."  Ikari growled and picked another pieces, moving it out.  It was also taken by the bishop.  Ikari immediately reacted to th enext punch, but it never came.  When he looked up the chuunin was gone.  "Hey."  The voice sounded to his right.  He turned his head into a fist that snapped it back the other direction and knocked him to the floor.  "What the fuck are you doing?!"  The chuunin sat down.

"Keep playing."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 21, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Battle in Kumogakure *-*

Calm winds.  Good food.  Beautiful landscapes.

It all didn't really mean anything to Hakaizen. He was bored.  B-O-R-E-D, bored.  He had accompanied his father on some diplomacy mission which really had only been them camping, gettig to Kumo, and him ging to deliver some document of vast importance to some guy of equal vast importance.  Hakaizen seriously doubted everyone cold be so vastly important, but it wasn't his place, and he had the sense, wit, tact, and most of all, common sense, something that was seriously lacking in his generation, enough to hold his judgments and pseudo-insults, especially while they were in Kumo territory.  

He had taken to wanderin about the city of Kumo.  It was so... backwards compared to Konoha.  The plentiful mountains had made it impossible for very much industrialization, and it had an old-timey feel to it.  Hakaizen supposed it was nice to get away from the hustle and bustle of the city streets to a place more steeped in heritage, but to be frank he didn't care.  He began walking without paying attentin to where he was going, and ended up slamming into a body smaller than his own.  He looked down to see a blonde girl.  He took her by the wrist and small of her back to help her off of the ground.  "Apologies.  I wasn't paying attention to where I was going."  That was when he noticed her Kumogakure hitai-ate.  "Oh, you're a kunoichi.  A Kumo nin."  He rose his thumb and used it to gesture toward his own forehead protector.  "I'm Konoha.  My dad's here on mission and I'm accompanying."  He put his hands in his pockets.  And sighed, his boredom instantly catching up to him.  "Hey, what do you do for excitement around here?  I'm Hakaizen, by the way."


----------



## Fedster (Feb 21, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Liquid Time! Rumble of Bridges and Mountains!_

One foot at a time, blonde Misa was walking on one of the bridges's railing, just to put some exciting in her life. Otherwise, she'll go crazy, or more than she already was, and go on a killing spree. But thankfully, that wouldn't happen. She didn't need people to get away from her again. If only people wouldn't be such scaredy cats.

Misa got back to the ground, jumping from the railing, and began walking aimlessly again. It was then...

Something humanly-shaped stood across her and made her lose her balance. And the humanly-shaped thing, which was, of course, a human, helped her get up. "Apologies.", He said,"I wasn't paying attention to where I was going." He was tall, red-haired and cloaked, and like her, he was wearing a nin head-band. Yet, it had a different symbol.

"I'm Konoha. My dad's here on mission and I'm accompanying." Konoha, huh? Misa formed a smirk in his lips. He was a ninja, no doubt, so that gave her a little idea. "Hey, what do you do for excitement around here? I'm Hakaizen, by the way." And that was the trigger she needed.

"What do we do for fun? We do what every ninja does...We battle!", She eyed the Konoha boy. 'Please, don't be peaceful.', she prayed. "I'm Misa, of the mighty and glorious Nekome clan! So what do you say? Interested?" She folded her arms and leaned towards him, with the smirk still on her face.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 21, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Battle in Kumogakure *-*

"We battle!"

Hakaizen couldn't stop the smirk from forming on his lips as she said that.  He may be a bit composed, but he was no stuffed shirt, and loved fighting.  He nodded.  "Alright Nekome-san, but no holding back.  And don't complain if I beat you.  Let's see what you Kumogakure shinobi cn really do."  He folded his arms over hs chest.  "So.  Where do you have your fights?  I saw a nice gorge on the way in here that I wouldn't mind going back to."  He noticed she leaned closer and closer to him as she spoke.  It had gotten to the pont were he was almost looking completely down at her.  She was a strange girl, but was also quite beautiful.  He sent he a gentle smile.  "Uh... Nekome-san?  Is there something you need?"


----------



## Fedster (Feb 21, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Hakaizen vs Misa_

The guy said yes, and not only that, he was eager. Maybe he was just looking for a challenge. If so, well, he had found one. "Then, why don't we!?", She suggested back, hearing the offer of the arena. "I hope you're not scared of heights, Konoha boy.", She stood up straight as he asked if he needed anything. Why would he ask that? Her pouch was full, at least this time. "Of course I have everything. It's called efficiency. I believe they have that in Konoha?". Wow.

Once all the talking was done, they moved their conversation (or more exactly their battle. Although some people talked while battling.) to the some what spacious gorge between a group of mountains. It gave one enough space to move, and it was open to the sky. She separated herself from Hakaizen. She was ready, and probably born ready. "What are the rules? First one to incapacitate their opponent or what?" Misa asked her rival.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 21, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Battle in Kumogakure *-*

Hakaizen followed behind her with a raised eyebrow.  This girl was... eccentric?  Interesting?  Scatter-brained?  He could't place it.  The all encompasing word 'weird' fit just fit.  "Er, we have plenty of heights in Konohagakue.  Don't worry about me."  He followed after her, landing in the gorge.  "Right, rules.  First to become incapcitated or give up loses.  No pulling punches.  This is a fight to see who is stronger out of a Konoha genin and a Kumo genin, not who is better at holding back."  His eyes narrowed on her.  "Whenever you're ready, Nekome-san?"


----------



## Fedster (Feb 21, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Hakaizen vs Misa_

"Whenever you're ready, Nekome-san?"

"Okay, then I'll just AHHHHHH!!", Misa went for the sudden attack in the middle of a sentence. It was to catch the enemy while they still had the guard down. He pulled a kunai out of her pouch and grasped it tightly with the left hand, thinning the distance between her and her opponent. She leaped once more and thrusted her kunai forward. She was not going for deadly injuries, although a mild injure that can be easily patched sounded good.


----------



## Island (Feb 21, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Taijutsu Training [5/6]

I successfully landed several blows against Jeeha’s kicking leg, but he countered with his other leg in such a way that it struck the back of my head and set me reeling in pain. Although I could see his kick come at me, he was far too close for me to react accordingly. If he was farther away, I might have been able to duck and then pursue Jeeha with a flurry of strikes. I had no such luck, however. I stumbled forward, lost my balance, but performed a series of front flips before I could hit the ground. At this point, I was far away from Hakaizen so that I may attack without fear of wounding my fallen opponent even further, and Jeeha was a far enough distance that I could brace myself for his next, and hopefully final, assault.

I quickly got back into my Gentle Fist stance and prepared for him to come out me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 21, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
Taijutsu Training [6/6]
____

Jeeha smirked. He'd been waiting a while to test his new technique out, and this was the perfect opportunity - against a martial artist elite, no less. Fireball cradled in his right hand, the boy stared down Hirari and thought back to the lesson his grandfather gave him . . .

_____

_"Talons of the Fire Dragon," he had said, raising a single arm, fingers outstretched. A small flicker of a fire appeared in the air, and immediately, the arm lit on fire, burning fiercely. "You use the oxygen surrounding your arm as a medium to combust with your chakra. It's quite similar to the Great Fireball technique, actually, in terms of theory. But it's concept is different. Rather than blowing up in your enemey's face, or sending a stream of fire out, this technique simply adds to your punch's striking power, with the effect of giving the victim some burns."

He walked up to a nearby boulder and tapped it with his flaming hand. "At the higher levels, you can even do stuff like . . . " He held his arm back. "THIS!" Jeeha's teacher shouted, and shot his arm out, his fist making contact with the boulder and exploding it in one blow, sending chunks of flaming rocks flying. 

Jeeha rolled his eyes and followed his grandpa's instructions. Extending a hand, he breathed in, feeling the oxygen around his arm and converting his inner chakra into the fire element, before releasing it outwards and combusting, setting his arm on fire. The flame on his fist was substantially smaller and less impressive than his grandad's which was almost roaring with fire and heat, but it was a flame nonetheless. Plus, Jeeha had more important worries on his mind . . . "Talons of the Fire Dragon?" He frowned. "That's such a mouthful to say, though. Why can't you call it something easier, like . . . "

_____

"Searing Knuckle." _Jeeha thought. A much more simplistic, and if he said so himself, 'badass' name than 'Talons of the Fire Dragon'. Who had the time to call out something that long in the middle of a battle? Not him. Jeeha was a busy man at the best of times. 

"Time to end this, Hirari-chan." The auburn haired martial artist called out, and threw his fireball at her, fully expecting her to dodge it . . . and she did. Having prepared for an attack before-hand, the girl immediately leaped to the side to avoid the fireball. "Excellent." Jeeha grinned, having expected her to do that, and meeting her in the air and looking down on her.

Jeeha moved his leg in mid-air as if to kick her, before suddenly revealing it a feint and shooting his fist at her instead, his hand flaring up with chakra as he did so. "*Searing Knuckle!*"


----------



## Island (Feb 21, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Taijutsu Training [6/6]

Jeeha appeared confident about something, as if he was ready to finish this. I didn?t know why or what he was about to do, but when he announced that it was time to end the battle, I braced myself for the worst. He opened his assault by flinging fire at me, some strange combination of Ninjutsu and Taijutsu that I?d never seen before. I quickly dodged this attack by twirling to my left and getting back in position. This, of course, was a diversion to his real attack: while I dodged, he took the air and descended upon me with a flaming fist?

I didn?t want to use any of my advanced techniques, but I figured that it would be good practice to use some of them in real combat. I shuffled through some of them in my mind before finally settling on my ultimate defensive maneuver: Eight Trigrams Palm Rotation. Simply put, it allowed me to deflect almost any attack by releasing an enormous amount of chakra from every tenketsu in my body. It stopped anything from kunai and shuriken to whole persons.

?Eight Trigrams??

I envisioned a trigram in my head and began to channel my chakra. Then, I spun rapidly, expelling that chakra from every pour in my body.

?Palm Rotation!? I shouted, spinning at such a rapid speed that a dense shield of chakra formed around me!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 21, 2013)

*Meiji, the Persistent Hunter of Bells
*
Kirigakure

Speed Training [3/6]

Meiji had been getting a bit closer, inch by inch.  He was starting to grimace with the utmost expression of physical sickness, however.  Not because he was ill, but because this situation disgusted him.  It wasn't interesting, or pressing him in ways he found very taxing.  The inevitable fact of the matter was that he'd figure out how to get his footwork right, and dodge past this guy.  He had long since exhausted his chakra, not that it mattered much in this setting.  Within the confines of Noe's genjutsu, with enough willpower, he could muster certain basic uses of chakra, like shunshining.  Though if he was injured too greatly, just as she'd said, he would end up with a broken mind, and forever stuck in a vegetable like state.  Many sessions where he'd taken heavy damage were preceded by his coming to with a massive headache.

He already knew his head was going to hurt like a bitch when he woke up, but that hadn't bothered him at first.  The expression of his homonculus like opponent didn't either.  Confident, snide, and powerful.  An idiot, by most accounts.  It hadn't phased the lens with which he had viewed the world, but what did, was not being able to hear the bells any longer.  He'd stolen one precious ring previously, but now it was futile.  Meiji longed to hear the sound once more, but was having quite a bit of trouble at this point.  And worse still, his mind was tiring.  While the virtual guard's...just couldn't.

With a start, he burst forward, beginning to encircle the stump.  Slowly his path got closer and closer, and he grinned.  The guard was having trouble calculating how to stay between him and his mark.  Meiji was closing in quickly, his spiral pattern stealing ground easily, and efficiently.  And that's when he turned and pivoted, dodging the man's attempt at grabbing him, and slapping him across the cheek with his overlong sleeves.  Then, his hand shot out from the folds of his sleeve, and he took the bell.

At least, that's what it seemed like.  Within a second, Meiji was back in reality, looking dazed, a lazy smile on his face, and a massive headache berating his senses.  He clutched his head through the folds of his shirt, grunting incoherently as Noe looked him over.  

"That was good, Meiji.  We'll continue later."  And with that she just disappeared.  It was certain that anyone with a bit more sense would have been greatly displeased by how she appeared and disappeared as she liked, though Meiji was unique in that he never showed ill will towards Noe.  Perhaps one could say they were a perfect match in terms of student and sensei.


----------



## Island (Feb 21, 2013)

*Haranubi** & Isobu*
Tashiro?s Ramen Stand

We sat at the table at a different restaurant today eating something other than rice with beef. This surprised me since Haranubi was extremely methodical about his routine. He woke up, ate breakfast, trained, walked around town, and then ate at the usual restaurant for lunch. Sometimes things would vary, of course. Sometimes he trained in the morning and then got lunch or watched some television special instead of going out, but everything ultimately went back to Haranubi getting lunch at Ysukamoto?s Delight. It even got to the point that Ysukamoto-sama would have our rice with beef ready for us when we got there.

_?Hara,?_ I inquired. _?Why are we not at Ysukamoto-sama?s today??_

_?I, err.?_ He started stumbling on his words. _?Well, that girl.?_

_?How do you mean??_ I asked a follow-up question.

_?What if I see her there again??_ He professed. _?What if she?s there??_

_?What if she is??_ I returned his question. _?Would you apologize??_

_?For what??_ He seemed genuinely confused.

_?Walking away so abruptly.?_ I clarified.

_?That doesn?t matter to me.?_ If he were right in front of me, I imagine he would have puffed out his chest and held his head up high. _?She would eat you given the chance, and I?ll never let that happen.?_

_?Does this mean you?ll never go to Ysukamoto?s ever again??_ I wondered.

_?If that?s what it takes.? _He seemed confident in his answer.

_?Takes for what??_ I didn?t understand where he was going for this.

_?For me to never see her again.?_ Again, I imagined him with the same pose as before.

I mulled this over for a few seconds. Haranubi was never one to turn down rice and beef for ramen, nor was he one to run away from his problems. Granted his problem was an eight-year old girl that he thought could eat me, I thought that it might be best for him to work this one out for himself. After all, he would either face his problem head-on or never go to Ysukamoto?s Delight ever again. I was pretty sure which he?d choose.

_?Besides.?_ He went on. _ ?There are other fish in the sea.?_

_?I?m sorry, Hara??_ I gave a proverbial sigh. _?But that was just bad.?_

It was a sad day when a turtle-crab monster told you that your puns were bad.

---

It didn?t take long for Haranubi to finish his lunch. He quickly devoured the ramen and finished gulped down his tea so fast that I thought he swallowed the cup at one point. When he finished, he thanked the cook, left a healthy tip, and we went about our way. However, on our way out, I spotted some guard half-asleep against the wall.

_?Hara, watch out for that man.?_ I warned.

Of course, Hara wasn?t paying much attention; he practically tripped over the poor guy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2013)

*The Kid
Saavy?*

You know that disgusting feeling you get when you find yourself falling, how your heart leaps into your throat as you plummet downward. That?s how it felt in the fleeting moment he locked eyes with silver haired tsunami of anger in front of him. A rancor so pungent it threatened to rip apart his soul merely from being in the same air space. The Kid was not one for conflict but he could feel his flight or fight instincts begin to take over. The pressure from the presence was the antithesis of his own aura, which was much weaker, so weak that most thought him feeble, and they wouldn?t exactly be wrong. However the bully nature of the teenager walking away from him and Dokumatsu gnawed at him in such a way that he did something slightly out of character.

?Aye mate you?re doing it all wrong, you don?t look at a bloke as if you?re off your chump whilst leaving the police station. That?s how you get your collar felt, savvy??

He kept his back to the stranger who had walked by him and his tone was saturated in its usual affable intonation however his cadence betrayed the affability by being somewhat confrontational. At this point Shobu was surprised but also content to watch, he had never seen his ward invite any sort of conflict, hell he didn?t even really think The Kid could throw a legitimate punch. The killing intent radiating off the stranger was nothing to scoff at, despite being a Chuunin, Shobu still had to exert some effort in protecting his spirit from being swept up in the maelstrom of anger. This was not an ordinary teenager in front of them, not in the slightest...​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 22, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

Diary Entry #006
_Inhuman._

My skin is cold.
Transfusion with somebody
morose and old.
Drop into fruitless dying










?Aye mate you?re doing it all wrong, you don?t look at a bloke as if you?re off your chump whilst leaving the police station. That?s how you get your collar felt, savvy??​
Ikari froze, soaking in the boy's words.  He was speaking to him?  He didn't even know Ikari.  Ikari froze and slowly turned around, not fully facing the Kid.  "Y'know, it's pretty stupid to try and give someone who wouldn't have ay qualms with picking you apart with his teeth advice.  He might take it the wrong way.  Y'see if he's got the stones to rip into you in the middle of the Police Station, think about what he'd love to decorate with your insides when nobody's looking.  Short version?  Watch your fuckin' mouth.  Savvy?"  His hand went to the hilt of his knife on instinct until the Chuunin tightly gripped is shoulder.  He let out a primal growl and continued down the hallway.  He had to wipe at his mouth to stop the salivating.  Breaking down this boy to a snivelling child begging for lie was the only thing that would sate this hunger.  He would leave him alive, let him stew in his anger and pain, and then when he came for his revenge, he would tear out his fucking spinal chord.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Meiji, the Steadfast Catcher of Jinnchuuriki*

Kirigakure
Speed Training [4/6]

And just as he was about to return to dosing off at his post, Meiji is awoken again.  So close to beginning to sooth away that headache, as well.  Ah well.  His eyes fluttered open with a sudden surge of energy and enthusiasm, immediately locking onto the figure that was toppling near him.  Discerning the situation with appalling speed, partly because of the hyperactive state his mind found itself in, in the wake of Noe's jutsu session.  Meiji's sleeves were a flash of fabric.  As the kid began to fall, Meiji leaned back, the chair rising up on a single leg fluidly.  As he leaned back in his seat, the chair swiveled at a sharp angle, sleeves flying out and knotting together on their own sloppy ends round Haranubi's chest.  He caught the kid just before he went face first into a puddle, pulling him back with a grunt and returning his seat to its proper position with one jerking motion.  The moment was there, and gone, appearing in a flash as his body lashed out within a quick, sudden exhertion.  It was alluring, and sickening at the same time, akin to a human yo-yo from a bizarre land.  The rapid over extension left Meiji a bit sore, though he quickly recovered from that, giving the newcomer an eager grin.

The young man shook his wrists, untying the oversized sleeves and produced a rainbow orchid all in the same motion.  "Careful.  Wouldn't want to fall in the murky waters, would you?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 22, 2013)

*Dr.Jeripunk*

The Mizukage's plaza is the hub of Kirikagure's infrastructure. Business and commerce takes place in this building that functions as a meeting place for the political cabinet, book keeping, civil court matters. This place is the engine that runs this noble country. However underneath the Mizukage's plaza there is a place where the most secretive of business takes place. This is the Research and Development department of not only Kirikagure but of the Black. This where the "magic" happens, well as magical as technology can get. The Makomobile, the Makobuster, the G Launcher, and many other technological marvels of warfare are constructed right here in the underbelly of the Mizukage's plaza. Our focus isn't on the work of the vaunted Professor Mako but a protege of his. The scientific brain trust with a combined intelligence power of over 9000 IQ does not even know that today is the day that they will take a leap forward in creating a device that will change the world...



"The gloves are to operate as a steering wheel. They need to be able to withstand the power of vernier in the mobile unit. Right now we're not even harnessing half of its thrust."

The focus is on two metallic gloves that while stylish looking completely unremarkable. They are engraved with some kind of language not native to the land of Shinobi. How and why have these come into the possession of the R&D department of the Black? The answer is simple the developer of this particular item is not from these lands. His home is a boot shaped peninsula that has undergone the Enlightenment and Renaissance, a place where the greatest inventor of human civilization hails, Leonardo Da Vinci, a place where the greatest pieces of art have been crafted, the Sistine Chapel. Continuing the legacy of his forefathers the scientist, Dr.Jeripunk, is creating an even greater legacy than Da Vinci or Raphael. Mysticism and technology are coming together to create his edge...



Dr.Jeripunk has the most distinguished appearance of all the anonymous lab coats in the room. He oozes a brilliant machismo that none of the others have, he is the king of the nerds. Perhaps the most distinguished feature of all is his eye patch and scarred face, which tells a story without a word having to be uttered. Most believe that his hazardous experiments and aggressive approach to getting results are to blame for his injuries. Others say that he was just a nerd who ran into the wrong thugs one day. His scarred features and strange hair color make his age hard to discern to the casual observer. Calmly he looks at his work taking in the words of his aide.

"We're ready to move forward and begin testing for a suitable wielder."

"But sir we haven't even begun to coax out the inner power of it..."

"In the lake Excalibur slumbered. No one knew how strong it was but men from far and wide came to wrest Excalibur from its tomb. As strong as Excalibur was it was just a sword in a stone until Arthur came. Edge Punk is just a sword in a stone without an Arthur..."

"So who is your Arthur?"

The men in their lab costs turned to a stumpy grey man in leisurely green robes with a long beard. This haggard man was the greatest and most revered scientific mind of the Shinobi lands, Professor Mako. The other lab coats began to whisper not expecting a man of such renown whom they had always idolized to just come to their laboratory unannounced. However the leader of this nameless scientist was none too pleased to see his old mentor. Their relationship was adversarial at this point at least on Jeripunk's part.  The scientist in front of him represented the hurdle to becoming the most revered scientific mind in the world. Mako enjoyed having fun at his former pupil's expense.



"The Mizukage's older brother is just the man to be my Arthur!!!"

Mako was not even paying attention instead looking at the monitors measuring the power of the gloves. He covered his left eye with his hand as he looked at the monitors intently trying to study the data. Jeripunk walked behind him as smoke steamed from his ears and his face turned red.

"How exactly do you see the monitors?"

"He has to turn alot professor."

*BOOM*

"GET OUT GET THE FUCK OUT MAKO!!!GET OUT!! SOMEONE GIVE ME THE WEAPON I'M GOING TO VAPORIZE THIS OLD PIG!!!

This is it...our glimpse at the future and what is to come. Much thrashing and yelling of obscenities can be heard. Who is the Knight that will wield a power as great as Excalibur?​


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Liquid Time
The Hyuuga Household

?Hirari, Hirari!? I heard mother call my name.

Unfortunately for mother, the _Konoha Broadcasting Corporation_ was running a marathon of my favorite show, so I pretended not to hear her in favor of the television. A few minutes passed, and I assumed she solved whatever problem she had. Just as I slouched further down into my bed and continued watching my show, I heard a loud bang on my door, presumably mother. She seemed excited about something, and now that she was at my door, I had no choice but to answer, ?Yes, mother??

?Come downstairs!? She beckoned. ?Your father has something exciting to show you!?

I really didn?t want to get up, but I couldn?t ignore mother, especially if father wanted to see me too.

_?Fuuuuck.?_ I yawned, stretched, and practically fell out of bed. After a coupl minutes of getting myself ready, I made my way down the wooden steps of our house and into the common room. Mother and father were nowhere to be found. Then I made my way into the kitchen. Mother and father were also not in the kitchen. This meant that they were probably outside. Considering I was still recovering from yesterday?s training, I doubted that father wanted to continue my training.

Thus I made my way out the front door, and there they were. Mother and father stood on the porch while mother excitedly talking about something I couldn?t make out.

?Oh, Hirari!? She noticed my arrival. ?You just have to see this!?

She looked at father and then at me.

Father looked out to the wall surrounding our estate and began walking. Without saying a word, I followed until he came to a stop at the gate.

?Father, what is that?? I blurted out, unsure of what I was looking at.

In front of me sat what could only be described as a giant black box with two doors, four wheels, and a gigantic engine. Inside the box were two seats and a wheel on the left side with several buttons and sticks for control. At the bottom were also a couple of pedals, presumably for controlling the motion of such an object. Did father really do what I think he did? Did he buy??

?Yes, it?s an automobile.? Father paused, reveling in the novelty of his new vehicle. ?It?s a Matsuzaki MT, to be specific, imported all the way from Fuzen.?

Few people around Konoha owned automobiles, partly because the Land of Fire was very traditional and slow to adapt all these new contraptions: automobiles, motorcycles, trains, etcetera, but mostly because Konoha was a hidden village, and most of its residents were ninja. Why would a ninja need an automobile to get places when he or she could reach his or her destination just as quickly on foot? The only vehicles that were faster were trains, and nobody in their right mind would buy a whole train for themselves.

?Err??? I didn?t know what to say about this gigantic waste of money.

?Isn?t she beautiful?? Father laughed happily.

I thought he hated technology.

I frowned. ?Yes, father.?

?Why don?t you take her for a spin?? He suggested, much to my dismay.

?I don?t know how to drive, father.? I stated.

?You don?t need to.? He grabbed me by the arm, and we began walking to the car.

To be continued?


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Haranubi** & Isobu*
Tashiro?s Ramen Stand

We stumbled and nearly splashed face first into a puddle. Fortunately for us, the guy Haranubi tripped over was a ninja and reached out for him before he hit the ground. With amazing reflexes, the man bounced Haranubi back up and got back in his seat. Haranubi spent a moment brushing himself off and then readjusting his ninja headband that currently served as a belt buckle. Most people couldn?t see his headband since his shirt was long enough to cover it, but sometimes when he adjusted his buckle, it came into clear view. His parents suggested that he keep it hidden while not on mission so that he doesn?t attract any unnecessary attention round the village. After all, who would suspect an eight-year old to be a certified ninja?

?No, sir.? Haranubi nodded in agreement.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Meiji, the Acute Purveyor of Slashes*

First things first, his delayed verbal response.  

"Oh.  Oh.  Oh....SHIT."

He hands Hara the blossom as if it's an important weapon he'd need during a coming war.  Meiji narrows his eyes, crossing his arms for a moment.  All in all, it looks almost comical due to his very long sleeves, though his eyes do have a serious bit of perception to them.  The glint in his eyes.

"Now listen here, kid.  I'm not a sir.  But I'll let that slide, because.  Well.  I like the cut of your jib.  It's a _good _jib, you know?"

Meiji nods once more, letting his sleeves fall back down, absorbing faint traces of rain water as they hung limply in a few depressions.  He looked fondly at the orchid, as if he'd just bestowed a golden nugget on this lucky kid, then shook his head, with a fond smile on his face.  "Ah, kids these days."


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Haranubi** & Isobu*
Tashiro’s Ramen Stand

Haranubi accepted the strange man’s gift, some kind of flower blossom. Then he made eye contact with the man, examined the flower, and finally looked back up at the man as he began speaking. He said something about liking the cut of our jib, but this only made poor Haranubi even more confused. While he thought that flower was a nice gift, he didn’t seem to understand what it was for, and the man complimenting us on our jib just made things even worse.

_“Isobu, what’s a jib?”_ He asked me.

_“I don’t know.”_ I answered. _“Why don't you ask the man?”_

Haranubi spoke up, “What’s a jib?”


----------



## Kenju (Feb 22, 2013)

Ezreal II - Mission - Level 1
A small boat floated along the coast just off the shore of Kumogakure. The boat itself isnt anything special but does have our young lad Ezreal Erizawa taking a lift on it. Around his natural attire is a brown cloak with a hood on to conceal his appearance. 

But the delightful smile on his face could not be hidden so easily. He sat within the wooden vehicle in the back, letting a rather old-looking man to do the paddling that allowed them to inch further and further to their destination, whatever that is

"You know, I heard that certain rare parts of 'Black' have boats that can move by themselves without the need out ninjutsu. Can you believe that? Amazing"

Ezreal broke the silence between the two, it was obviously a sign of boredom despite being so energetic earlier.

"Do you really think it's fine to have such admiration of the enemy?"

The oldman responded, seeming to be a bit bothered. Not just by the question but by this current situation that isn't so favorable.

"Sorry, you won't find any arrogance like that in a guy like that. My mind is open to anything."

Ezreal spoke back while looking down at the reflection of the water to the side of him. He wasn't used to being around a body of water like this, so he was a bit interested.

Oh right, there was the case of him being here that needed to be settled. Simply put, Ezreal was on a mission, but it was a mission that did not belong to him. 

Meaning

Ezreal had stolen this mission from another and taken it for himself. This wasnt his sort of thing to do, but he couldn't help but go. 

The major piece of the mission was inside of the scroll that laid beside him. 

This piece connected to a few other pieces to create the puzzle, known as this mission

These pieces pulled together at a certain dangerous location 

Kirigakure 

One of the several villages apart of 'Black'

the natural rival of 'White' which Ezreal belonged to
(mission to be described in next post)​


----------



## Cjones (Feb 22, 2013)

Hisashi Fujibayashi

_Boring bro, so boring._​
Things were pretty much the same today, the same it has been lately. The atmosphere around the area felt incredibly tense and hostile. I got the feeling that all it would take was a wrong move, maybe even just the sound of a pin hitting the ground and everything would fall through. Being as young as I am, and a genius, it?s doesn?t really take a genius?heh I guess it does. Uh, what was I saying just a few seconds ago? Oh yea, it does take a genius, perhaps or maybe, to figure out the relationship between the two opposing sides was getting worse every single day, every long hour, every moderate minutes and every minuscule second. The funny thing is I may just be the cause of this ever growing stylized drama of inflated ego vs. injured ego or who choose who, or who didn't choose who. 

?Well no use really crying about it. It is what it is.? 

I told myself as I Iazily, but with incredible suave, trekked across one of the numerous bridges that sat above the running stream of water that flowed throughout the village. Today was one of my off days, no missions or work that required me to travel extensively whether it was to another village in the White or crossing over into the dangerous territory of the Black, nope none of that. It was honestly a blessing, as they've been working me like a dog these last few weeks. So today I could just chill and relax, kick back and bro fist whoever I deemed worthy. Hell, I might even go and pour myself a couple of brewskis!

?Meow?? 

The soft purr of a cat hit my ears like a pleasant beat. Atop my head laid my cat, who I had forgotten all about for a minute. He was a moderate size dude, his entire top half a very deep blue and under side completely snow white or perhaps silver. He?s a lazy little guy whom I happened to pick up during some rather dirty business in Fuzengakure not too long ago. I found him in one of the deep lush greenery that the village was built around, cold and shivering and it looked as if he had been abandoned by someone. The odd thing about it is, all I ever did was look at it and suddenly he began to follow me, but however strange that was, we?ve been together ever since.

?Yea your right top cat, it may be a bit too early for that. Ah, such is the woes of the adolescent lifestyle.? 

I sighed dramatically while petting the top of his head. The funny thing is, I can be sent on missions to kill, kidnap or assassinate, but I can?t get a drink? I wonder in what backwards blue hell does that make any sort of sense? ?I mean seriously I can split someone?s skull, not that I have, but I can?t sit in a bar? Well, I?m a doctor anyway, getting toasted wouldn?t do me any good.? I began to trail off on what was a pretty interesting moral debate I should say, but really I was just bored.

?I?m finally here at last! Girl needs to move somewhere closer or learn to teleport.?

Just off in the distance stood a rather quaint, but moderate size home belonging to Masasmi Senju. A pretty good friend of mine, which in itself is saying as I barely have anyone I can call a friend. There was a grassy trail I walked down that led to the front of said house. The house had a richly colored floral design from the top down to its very foundation. Off to the side, just about nine or ten feet to the east of the house there stood a white fence that stretched fifty meters, covering a small flower garden. Every time I come here I can?t help, but get caught off in its beauty; however, there was a sort of haunting beauty to it. 

?Joanna! It?s the smiling face you want to see! Come on out!?

I yelled out toward her window, scaring top cat, who dashed into my clothing. It was like this every time I came here. She would invite over and I?d be stuck waiting for her, it never changes. This time though I managed to convince her to do something a little fun. Also shockingly my yell was answered but moments later by a soft eloquent voice. 

?Hisa, I shall make your acquaintance in but a moment ser. Did you bring it?? 

With a whistle top cat poked his head out from beneath my clothing, with a metal object dangling from his mouth. Effortlessly climbing himself back up, he perched himself atop the summit. Twirling the magic finger I pressed a small button and out echoed the sound music, a song carefully chosen to match the elegance and style of the young Senju. A song that would get the message across of what Masami was aspiring to be.  A song that would tell you a story and let you know:

That she was lady?​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Meiji, the Gruesome Bearer of Bad News*

Where his initial grin had been, now sat a distinctly disappointed grimace.

"What...is a jib? Do you think this is a joke?"  Meiji shakes his head, getting up.  "Everyone's got one, I'd say.  But there's only a few truly _great _ones.  My jib is no good, for instance."  Meiji stretches his arms skyward, shaking his shoulders as he hopped a bit on his bare feet.  "But don't you _ever _ask a man what a jib is...you hear me?"  Meiji stops hopping, glancing over his shoulder with a rather determined, if odd, stare cast at Haranubi.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 22, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
End of Training
____

As Jeeha's flaming fist moved in to punch Hirari, he found that it collided with something else . . . a sphere of rapidly rotating chakra, with Hirari spinning inside furiously. His punch was losing momentum, and he could almost feel himself getting repelled. "_Dammit! Is this Kaiten?_" He grimaced, and charged another fireball up in his other hand, in a last ditch attempt to break through, and threw it . . .

_*Boom!

*_An explosion followed, and Jeeha was sent flying back, sliding on the ground for a few metres, before managing to stop himself. Hirari, likewise, had stopped spinning and had been sent sliding back a few centimetres. "Aw, man." He frowned, sighing melodramatically. "I thought I had you there."


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Harnubi & Isobu*
Tashiro?s Ramen Stand

Haranubi listened carefully to what the man had to say. When he finally finished speaking, Haranubi nodded in agreement and spoke, ?Yes, si-, I mean yeah, I got it.?

He seemed quick to switch between formal and informal language. This man had already asked him not to address him as sir and seemed slightly erratic as it was. Pressuring him didn?t seem like a good idea, and I?m glad Haranubi felt the same way.

?Well, thank you, si-, err, thanks a lot.? He finished up with the man, and we started to make our way back home.

_?Hey Isobu.?_ Haranubi called to me as we walked.

_?Yes, Hara??_ I answered.

_?I like the cut of your jib.?_ He complimented.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 22, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Fight is Over *-*

Hakaizen had already popped a soldier pill and the pain from his training session had already dissolved into slight tenderness.  He was sitting leaned against a tree as they fought.  When they finished he smiled slightly.  "Looks like you guys are done.  Good, because night is coming soon."  Camp was already set up, their tent propped and the stew ready to be eaten.  "Let's eat and then you guys can get some sleep.  I'll stay up and keep watch."  He stood and walked over to the pot and ladled some stew into his own bowl.  It was mostly meat and some herbs that had been growing near the campsite.  It wasn't gourmet, but it was decent enough and healthy.  He watched Jeeha and Hirari from the corner of his eye.

_So that's the Hyuuga style.  Interesting.  And the way Jeeha uses Katons is... different._


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Camp

Jeeha and I finished our session without incident. I gave him a customary head bow as I turned away from him, and we both went about our business. My first order of business was to get something in my stomach; the Eight Trigrams Palm Rotation technique tired me out. Thus, I grabbed a bowl,  took it to my own corner of the campsite, and chowed down. Since Hakaizen elected to keep watch, I decided to go straight to bed after dinner. Bed, in this case, was a semi-uncomfortable blanket and pillow within the tent. It wasn?t nearly as elegant as home, but it served its purpose.

?Good night.? I called to Hakaizen, Jeeha, and Kajin as I entered the tent and got ready for bed.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 22, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
____

Jeeha looked up at the crimson and orange tinged sky; the sun's semi-circular orange shape dipping into the horizon and beginning to cast and throw shadows across their campsite, turning the trees into distant, dark shapes as night slowly arrived. Stomach rumbling, Jeeha grabbed a bowl and ate, deep in thought. "_Man, that Kaiten technique was awesome._" He thought inbetween chews, staring hungrily at the roaring campfire's flame, the sparks and embers dancing in his eyes. "_I wonder if Hundred Gatherings has a jutsu like that._" Another chew, and the bowl emptied itself out into Jeeha's stomach. Satisfied, Jeeha patted down his stomach and walked to his tent. 

"I'm going to bed now," he called out, "see you all in the morning." He waved and went in, zipping up his tent and slipping himself inside his sleeping bag. It wasn't particularly comfortable, but it was at least better than sleeping on the cold hard soil. Yawning, he closed his eyes, and slowly drifted off to sleep . . .


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 22, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Attack! *-*

Hakaizen finished his own food after bidding goodnight to his teammates and was going about putting the food away and taking out the fire.  He heard a small sound come from a tree, but pretended he didn't hear it.  Once he had his back to the sound, he flipped through seals.  Dead Eye technique.  He turned around in time and peered into the treeline.  His eyes widened and he reached for his pouches as five kunai flew toward him.  He launched his own kunai with paper tags and smokebombs attached by ninja wire that flew upard and countered the projectiles, causing a loud explosion and smoke screen.  He ran into the tent.  "Get up, now!  We've got company!"


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Camp

Everything seemed to be going great. It was a beautiful day, the geese were honking, and I was sitting inside with a plate of crab legs and the remote. My favorite television show was on, and they were running a marathon like that day with the automobile accident. Just then, I heard a voice, a familiar voice call out. It told me to get up because we had company. It clearly wasn?t mother, and it didn?t sound like father. At that moment, I realized I was only dreaming and quickly leapt back into reality.

?Byakugan!? I channeled chakra into my head and activated my family?s prized technique.

Apparently, Hakazien found trouble outside; somebody was out there?

Not just somebody?

A _lot_ of somebodies.

I quickly got to my feet, surveyed the outside world with my Byakugan and rushed outside to engage the enemy.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 22, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
____

"Ugh . . . " Jeeha groaned, getting out of his sleeping bag and rubbing his eyes. "Company at _this_ time in the night?" He complained, emerging from the tent, manifesting a small fire-ball in his hand, and a small, annoyed, smirk forming on his features. There were two things Jeeha hated in life.

Being interrupted in his afternoon walks in the forest, and being abruptly woken up by ninja assassins. 

"Couldn't you wait until _after_ I'd finished sleeping?" Jeeha muttered, spotting the enemies, though most of them were still hidden behind the trees, probably. Looking at Hirari, he extended a finger and pointed at the enemies. "How many of them are there?" He asked.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 22, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Ambushed! *-*

Hakaizen looked around as his team came from the tent, immediately going on the offensive.  He grabbed a kunai and threw it toward Kajin, defleting an oncoming shuriken that was threatening to put a hole in his head.  "Eyes up, this isn't the Academy!"  He looked forward with his Dead Eye, looking up into the trees.  The enemy was good at concealment, that was for sure.  They would have to rely on Hirari's Byakugan, as Jeeha had already stated.  Just as the thought went through his brain, a mass of black dropped from the trees.  It was a tall man, in full black.  Hakaizen raced forward ahead of Hirari and Jeeha, taking the man on.  He ducked under a punch aimed at his head and caught a kick in his hands.  "I'll keep this one busy, you three find the others!"  He released the kick and dodged another one, before jumping backwards to avoid a quick slash from a kunai.


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Camp

?About five.? I scanned my surroundings and answered Jeeha.

I deduced that it was four on five, which meant that somebody would have to take on two at once to even the playing field. That assumed that all of us would be able to hold our own against one each and that these opponents weren?t Chuunin or Jounin. If they were, I played out a scenario in my head where Kajin fell first followed by Hakaizen and then Jeeha. If these were Genin, however, Hakaizen?s Dead Eye and Jeeha?s unique combination of Katon and Taijutsu could do some serious damage while Kajin was probably the weakest link among us. In the event that Kajin fell in battle, two of us would have to take on two opponents while the third would have to quickly finish up his or her single opponent so that he or she may support the others. Of course, the opposing squad would probably group their weakest with their second stronger, their middle two together, and leave their strongest to go on-on-one.

I quickly turned to my first opponent and rushed him or her with a powerful palm thrust straight at the chest; this wasn?t the time to be playing games. Unlike my sparring match with Hakaizen and Jeeha, I aimed straight for the vital organs.


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Liquid Time
On the Road

You?d think driving would be simple. You would turn the key, step on throttle, put the vehicle in gear, and then start driving. When you accelerated to a high enough speed, you would change gears, and when you needed to change direction, you?d turn the steering wheel. Apparently the steering wheel was connected to some kind of column that was then connected to a steering mechanism and finally to an axle that controlled the direction of the wheels or something. I only knew this because father went into strange detail about the inner-workings of this vehicle as I drove down the street; he seemed considerably knowledgeable about automobiles for somebody who could typically be described as traditional and technophobic.

?Hirari, watch out for that dog.? He warned, and I slammed the brake pedal.

Of course, the car stalled, and father gave me the most terrifying glare.

?Hirari, you?re supposed to press the brake slow and then pull the clutch to shift into a lower gear.? He sounded very disappointed in me.

I just wasn?t getting this whole driving thing.

?Start up the car and try again.? He ordered.

And so I did. We continued along for several more minutes, and father went on about automobiles the whole way. I had never heard somebody use the word ?torque? so many times before. In fact, I?d never even _heard_ the word before father started using it.

?Hirari, there?s an intersection up ahead.? Father warned me.

Instead of slamming the brake pedal, I pressed the clutch and gently braked. Of course, this wasn?t the right course of action either because apparently stepping on the clutch before the brake caused the vehicle to shift into neutral. With a downward momentum, such as when one was going downhill, this would cause the automobile to accelerate?

*BOOOOOM!*

I felt something jerk me to the right and then spin me around. After about a moment, I realized what happened. Somebody hit us from the side, presumably somebody crossing the intersection.

I was disoriented for a second, and when I came to, father was already yelling at the guy in the other vehicle.

?What do you mean she didn?t see me?? The other driver yelled at father. ?You Hyuuga have three-hundred and sixty degree vision!?

?Maybe if you weren?t wearing sunglasses while driving, you might have seen her coming!? Father erupted, flailing his arms in every direction.

I recognized the other driver. His name was Aburame Nakata, and he was a member of the famed Aburame Clan. Though they weren?t nearly as influential and respected as the Hyuuga Clan, they possessed the unique ability to communicate with insects. They had a unique relationship with some rare species of chakra-eating insects: the insect were allowed to live in the Aburame?s body and fed off his or her chakra, and in exchange, they fought for their masters.

Of course, none of that information was really useful at the moment.

?No, I?m not going to pay you for damaging _my_ automobile.? Father yelled back.

Technically it was my fault for not breaking at the intersection, but father felt obligated to defend me for some reason. I knew that he was seething in rage but nevertheless stood up for me in a way that I?d never seen before. It was as if his fatherly instincts kicked in and no matter what I did wrong, he?d stick up for me and get me out of whatever mess I got myself into, even if that mess involved wrecking his brand new Matsuzuki MT.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 22, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
____

Luckily for Jeeha, his opponents came to _him _first. Which was great, since . . . he didn't have fancy eye techniques or anything that allowed him to track people down. A few shuriken quickly zoomed towards him through the air, and, reaching into his pocket, Jeeha instinctively drew a kunai and deflected them all one by one in a flurry of rapid movements and parrying. "Gotcha!" Jeeha grinned, and threw the fireball in the direction the kunai were thrown from, briefly illuminating the area . . . and showing two ninja, quickly moving out of the way.

Moving in at alarming speed, Jeeha darted towards one of them and shot out a leg, crushing it against the man's neck. "This is for waking me up, asshole." Jeeha said, quickly landing, on the ground. 

"Oho." The cloaked man smiled underneath his hood; a sinister, creepy looking grin. "So, I've got the lively one, eh?" A glint of steel flashed as the tip of a blade slipped out from his dark sleeve . . . "I'm going to enjoy this."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 22, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Ambush! *-*

Hakaizen didn't have time to worry about the others, his opponent was giving him issues as it was.  He had stopped using Taijutsuand was flinging doton at him.  He was managing to dodge, but they were getting closer and closer to hitting him.  He jumped over another boulder and landed on it, performing a Shunshin off of the large rock.  He came to a halt right in front of the man and aimed a swift upward kick at him, narrowly missing.  However, before the man could do anything, a familiar voice could be heard shouting from the trees.

"Fuuton: Kaze no Yaiba!"

A blade of wind sliced the man clean throug, the wound slashing from his left should to his right hip.  Hakaizen's eyes widened, immediately looking in the direction of the attack.  He had seen death, even killed a man once, so it wasn't as mental harming to him as it was to most of his peers and the people in his age group.  He was mainly interested in where the attack had come from.  From the trees came another Wind Blade that flew down and sliced Jeeha's opponent in hal by the waist.  Hakaizen's eyes widened as a team of ninja dropped from the trees.  

"Mom!"


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Camp

My opponent skillfully dodged my strike by backpedaling and then flipping to safety. However, I was the unfortunate one who would be fighting two opponents tonight. A second man made a number of seals that produced a jagged spike in the earth beneath my feet. I spun around and sidestepped just in time for me to avoid being impaled and then had to react to the first coming back at me. This time he came armed with a couple of kunai, to which I ducked to avoid his first strike and slid in between his feet to avoid the second. Now behind him, I thought I had the opportunity to disable him, but his friend chucked a number of shuriken at me; I rolled out of the way and jumped back into a standing position.

?Fuck.? The one closest to me was already coming at me again with his kunai.

With a number of ducks and twists, I avoided his slashes and then went on the counter-offensives by slapping the kunai out of his hands and then delivering a fierce kick to his stomach that sent him stumbling back a few feet. As he keeled back, I charged in with several palm strikes of my own, only to be stopped dead in my tracks by the other of my two attackers. He launched a number of shuriken between his friend and me and then came in with what looked like a katana.

He came at me with a horizontal slash, and I narrowly avoided being chopped in half with a well-timed duck. Then he made a vertical slash, and I sidestepped left to avoid that. Still close to the ground, I grabbed some of his shuriken and launched them back at him. Of course, he deflected them with a powerful slash from his sword, but doing so gave me the opportunity to momentarily focus my attention to his friend who was launching some kind of Doton ball at me.

Eight Trigrams? No, now wasn?t the time for that.

I heard Hakaizen yell something in the near distance, ?Mom!?

Reinforcements?

They'll help when they can. For now, I stayed low to the ground, avoided my opponent?s Doton projectiles, and moved into close-range.

My Ninjutsu proficient opponent engaged me in melee combat in which I skillfully dodged his right fist, his left hook, and finally his foot running across the ground and attempting to trip me. Of course, he wasn?t a slouch as he skillfully deflected my jabs and palm thrusts with his forearms and kept up with me in in terms of speed.

I didn?t have time to continue my assault, however. His friend was coming at me from behind, and I knew I wouldn?t be able to engage both of them at once. Optimally, I needed to put distance between the two and take one out while the other caught up. If that failed, I?d need to try and then again until I was successful. As it was, it would be impossible for me to withstand assaults from both of them, and I would need to take them out individually. Preferably, my first target would be the Ninjutsu specialist; his friend seemed proficient at close-combat, so it would be difficult for me to dodge his Ninjutsu and deal with his friend?s Hard Fist and Kenjutsu mastery.

*BOOOOOM!*

I dropped a smoke bomb and disappeared into the haze.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 22, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
____

Slash, slash, flurry, slash.

That was his opponent's rhythm. Ducking under, Jeeha narrowly avoided a horizontal slash from his opponent's sword as it sliced through the air above his head, and managed to jump out of the way of another downward slash before it could connect. The flurry wasn't quite as simple. Charging at Jeeha, his opponent moved at an astounding speed, striking with a rapid movement and rhythm of lunges at his throat. Even with his skills  at taijutsu, Jeeha found it hard pressed to be able to avoid these. One of these lunges managed to find it's way on Jeeha's upper arm as well, cutting through the fabric of his shirt and landing a shallow wound. "Tch," Jeeha grimaced, and formed the tiger seal as he avoided another slash. 

"Quite a fast one, are you?" His opponent taunted, his voice deep and amused. "Let's see how you handle this. *Dance of the Seven Silvers.*" A gleam of silver appeared in the darkness, reflecting the moon's ray . . .

And then another rapid movement of slashes and lunges. Hand aflame, Jeeha did all he could to keep himself from getting hit as he waved between each slice and looked for an opportunity to strike.

Another cut.

"Hehe." A sinister laugh rang in the air, as he blurred from sight once again.

"God dammit." Jeeha muttered, rubbing his cheek with his left hand. Another cut. But he was getting the hang of this now . . .

"*Dance of the Spiteful Serpent.*" The voice said again.

And suddenly, Jeeha felt his stomach and gut getting pummeled by a flurry of rapid punches, knocking the wind out of him and forcing him to back up. "_Right, I've got his rhythm now . . . _" Jeeha mentally thought during the beat-down. All of his opponent's dances consisted of a round of quick attacks, followed by a slash. Then, another gleam of silver . . .

"*SEARING KNUCKLE!*" Jeeha roared, and threw a punch, shooting it out against the flat side blade of his opponent's sword and colliding with it. Jumping up, Jeeha swung another leg down on his opponent's shoulder, striking furiously and quickly, adrenaline and anger fueling the strength of his blow. "*Konoha Whirlwind!*" He called out, and shot out a hand, grabbing and using his opponent's shoulder as leverage and flipped over, crashing his opponent onto the ground.

Immediately, before his opponent could recover from the slam, his other arm moved, grabbing the wrist of his sword hand, while the other moved towards his neck. Narrowing his eyes in the darkness, Jeeha asked: "Who are you?"

"Hah," His opponent scoffed, and Jeeha could almost _feel _his eyes rolling at his question. "Why on Earth would I tell you that?"

His question was answered a moment later, as he started to feel a hot sensation in his neck . . . which quickly became a boiling feeling. "Maybe it's just me, but I don't think it's a good idea to be talking like that in your situation." Jeeha smiled politely. "You're going to tell me what I want to know. It's just a matter of how much you want it to hurt." He said, his grip tightening, and the man's neck heating up even more.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

In the split second that father and daughter had to bicker momentarily about the nature of breaking, a quick blue of white motion dipped in front of the car, and was gone again.  Along with the dog.  Due to the awkward timing, they most likely wouldn't have noticed, and attribute the save to their braking.  Shizuo watched on from a nearby roof, holding the terrified pup in his grasp gingerly.  He scratched it behind the ears, and looked on at the automobile for a bit longer, and opted to follow it.

When she got to the hill, Shizuo cocked his head, and watched as she began to move faster, and from his vantage point, also so the car of the Aburame as well.  Even to a blockhead like him, the outcome was obvious.  As the collision happened, he winced, then looked to the dog in his arms, shaking his head.  Darting back down to ground level, he released the pup from his grasp, and watched as it trotted off to join the two arguing men.  Perhaps they liked dogs?  Maybe not...

It was times like these Shizuo wished he still had his voice.  Even those who stood his senior could use a voice of reason when emotions became heated.  Though, he realized from their phrasing that the girl had been driving.  Raising an eyebrow, he watched as she got out of the car after her father, narrowing his eyes to inspect her more thoroughly.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*


Well, by tha attitude of this lad i think I?m gonna get along with him. Mah ears listening to every words he is sayin?as I cross mah arms before me; First he rephrased mah invitation, I still think that being mah servant is coolar than a mere tam mate but oh well, can?t really force him right? Of course i?m not calling anyone "Master", ever. I also laughed a lil after that comment, this kid sur elikes ta make some jokes, pal. Of course I was grinning, when tha level of awesomeness in yer soul is so big, there?s no way ya can stop it. 

Tha second piece of info was, in a few words, that he was a strong dude who could keep with me. That?s good, mah generals need ta be able to keep mah pace, or at least try. Finally tha third was his name and the fact that he would be callin?me "King": it?s good that he has  no last name, it?s too much of a bother ta remember those actually. As for tha nickname, I think It?s too low of a rank, but I guess it?s decent enough. After hearing to everything he said I pointed at him with mah finger and started to answer. 

"?kay, listen Jin! Tha marvelous godly like being ya have tha privilege to be talkin?with is none other but the best of tha best, Zenki Yuuta!!"Once again I?m being a lil modest in mah introduction I don?t want people to think I?m too boastful or somethin?." And mah one and only goal is ta show all of these mere mortals who?s tha real top dog of tha shinobi world."Yes, I guess I didn?t say anythin??bout that before but mah objective is to show tha world,no, to show tha universe that I?m the strongest.

A moment later I pointed at the sky.

"And as such, tha goal of our team is to show that we?re up there and why."after that I think mah smile got even bigger.
​


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Liquid Time
Downtown Konoha

Father and Aburame Nakata continued arguing for another five minutes, and a crowd began to gather around them. These on-lookers included bored pedestrians, local shop owners, and people whose paths have been blocked by the two broken vehicles in the center of the intersection. Finally a couple of ninja in flak jackets arrived, presumably from the Konoha Police Force. They talked to both father and Aburame Nakata and got their stories while I tried my best to sink into the background and pretend I didn?t exist. 

?He should have been looking where he was going!? Father yelled.

?No, she was supposed to stop at that intersection!? Nakata retorted.

?It?s not there are signs of anything for that!? Father scoffed.

?It?s a rule of the road. Stop at an intersection!? Nakata yelled back.

?I didn?t see you stop!? Father pointed out.

?I had the right-of-way!? Nakata contested.

?The right of what?!? Father didn't even know what that meant; I later found out that he only told me to stop at the intersection because he didn't want to almost hit another dog, or worse, a person.

?Gentlemen, please.? The ninja tried to calm the two men down.

Suddenly, I felt something licking my toes and looked down to see that dog from before. I wondered how it got here so fast but decided not to dwell on it. Instead, I knelt down and began petting the stray animal.

?I?m sorry for almost hitting you.? I apologized, rubbing my palm against the animal?s fur.

?Wait a minute!? I heard Aburame Nakata shout. ?She?s going to apologize to a dumb dog but not to who she _actually_ hit?!?

?You hit her!? Father began flailing his arms again.

?Gentlemen, _please_.? Once more, the ninja tried to restore order?


----------



## Cjones (Feb 22, 2013)

_Hell on Earth_​
Skidding down the steep slope of the cliff it took only a few minutes to reach the bottom. Just ahead, right in their sights, was the place their target was living. A village seeped in nothing, but crime. A very darken village that none were allowed to come alone to, for fear of spiraling into depression. Only those with cut-throat enough to follow to age old laws of the land, killed or be killed, fight or flight, were allowed to inhabit this place. 

Dios no Sabe.

Immediately at the entrance a very petite young girl, an obvious member of Konoha's Inuzuka clan, stood with  The young lady was called Eiji and her partner was known as Alucard. Both stood at the entrance of what looked to be nothing, but a complete wasteland. Two twin arches stood high in between a canyon. Both were utterly overtaken by the massive flora and fauna that grew in the area, causing them warp and intersect between one another forming an X. A look of disbelief was plastered on the young girl's face, this couldn't have been the place they were searching for. Then what seemed to make things, as they both prepared to walk forward and enter both suddenly gasped in pain, causing them to quickly  retreating back a few feet. A revolting smell assaulted their noses, which seemed to flow from the entrance of the village.

"What the hell is that smell? It's sickening." Eiji groaned as she began to fish through her bag. It was a rancid, putrid smell, as if someone hadn't bathed in years, released their bowels, and sat under the hot sun. Well, that's the best Eiji could describe it despite the fact it was much worse.

So much worse that she truly didn't have the necessary vocabulary to describe it. Shouting "Eureka" Eiji fished out two gas masks for her dog and herself. Inhaling and exhaling deeply, she could finally breathe. The mask successfully filtered at the poignant odor, yet there was still a lingering hint of it. A stench this powerful was un-human,  even incense designed to through off the sense of smell weren't any where near as powerful as this.

"Man, I wonder just what the cause of this smell is." She spoke as they continued on their way. The deeper they entered the darker it became, before everything before them looked red as if they had walked into an oven. It was also then that Eiji found the answer to her lingering question. Houses just made similar to those in Konoha/Kumo respectively, where covered in dirt and filth. Windows were broken and doors torn off the hinges, as peopled casually walked in and walked out. The earth beneath them was stained...with blood. The smell that had assaulted her sense of smell, it was made by...

"Dead...bodies!? No...not just that, but a mixture of human waste and blood." Eiji said flabbergasted. People just in cloaks and rags either simply walked over or stepped on them, as if it was nothing special. A dog could be seen 'relieving' itself on the corpse of what looked like a woman. A young boy, in no other words to describe, was simply graving robbing the bodies that littered the street. "We need to get out of here and fast." After the initial shock wore off, Eiji began fishing in her back pocket for a few seconds before pulling out a vanilla colored note neatly folded into a square. Before unfolding it, Eiji took a quick once around of the area again before frowning up.

"This place...I can understand why it's called Dios no Sabe. Come one boy, let's go find this Jeane woman." ​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

Shizuo began to draw closer, tanto bobbing at his hip.  He frowned at the Aburame, shaking his head a little.  While the dog was most certainly not as intelligent as the average human, it certainly wasn't dumb.  Perhaps a bit shaken, but it wasn't by any means dumb.  Crossing his arms, he came to a halt beside Hirari unwittingly, shaking his head at the procession, though summoning an inkling of pride at the look of the Konoha Police Force as they did their work.  He was in his usual attire, short sleeved jacket with a long tail, two fingerless gloves, and a peculiar cross shaped harness on his chest, over his shirt.  Loose trousers and a pair of light boots completed his ensemble.  Though the young man was silent, he had a certain seriousness about him as he watched the proceedings, and unspoken density of energy.  Shaking his head, Shizuo turned his head in surprise as he noticed the dog from before barking softly at him.


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Liquid Time
Downtown Konoha

?What do you mean, _dumb dog_?!? Somebody howled as they emerged from the crowd of people and addressed Aburame Nakata. This somebody, as it turned out, was Inuzaka Matsu, an adult kunoichi from the renowned Inuzaka Clan. She glared at Aburame Nakata as he talked down about the ?dumb? and ?filthy? dog that I played with instead of taking responsibilities for my actions. This, of course, prompted a reaction from father, who viciously defended me with some very harsh language. Again, the Konoha Police Force and its ninja tried to calm settle everybody down, but Inuzaka Matsu turned her fury on the police officer, prompting father to scold her for being rude and Aburame Nakata to say that father was calling the kettle black?

At this point, my attention was more focused on the strange man who not only stood beside me but also attracted the dog?s immediate attention.

I looked up at him, stood slowly, and addressed, ?Is this your dog??

?I AM CALM. IT?S YOU WHO NEEDS TO CALM DOWN.? I heard Inuzaka Matsu shout at the officer.

I frowned; I could be watching television right now or something.

I had a feeling that this was going to cascade into an even bigger mess before things got better.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
Liquid Time
Pachinko District - Downtown Konoha

Shizuo looked on with increasing discomfort, trying to think of what he might be able to do.  He definitely couldn't shell out for either repair, but...he glanced down at his tanto, then got a slight idea.  He had built it with his own two hands, from the remains of that peculiar, ancient tanto, some harmonic parts of instruments, and scraps of metal that could conduct especially well.  Naturally, he didn't draw, but he made his way over to the first car.

Or he would have, if the girl next to him didn't suddenly ask him a question.  

"Is this your dog?"

Shizuo pointed to himself with a surprised look on his face, then shook his head vigorously, waving his hands.  No, no.  Of course not.  Though...he reached out for the dog, from Hirari, a serious look on his face.  It might not have been that _good_ a plan, but he did have a plan of action.

At first it was difficult.  He had gone to a few nearby shops, paying from pocket for some odds and ends before hurrying back to the two damaged cars.  He didn't exactly have any gadgets, but the small array would serve his needs.  The dog sat on his head as he worked.  Kneeling to inspect the first car, and looking at the other for a moment, he was hard at work considering his options as the adults continued to bicker.  It was a gradual process, but in the end, he straightened the crooked fender from one, and realigned the muffler on the other.  One bumper he'd set right again as well.  The huge dent he'd lessened into a smaller depression, and all the more technical problems he'd left untouched.  But he had gotten his hands on a small bit of polish and put some shine on the spots that their eyes would immediately be drawn to.  

Satisfied with his work, Shizuo stood, holding the dog in his grasp, and his chakra beginning to become more noticeable from how much he'd exerted.  It wasn't palpable, but his presence began to demand attention as he stood silently.  When the bickering adults did finally notice him, he'd nod over towards his handiwork.  It wasn't even close to being completely fixed, as things like broken glass and shot breaks were beyond his understanding or prowess, but at first glance it was a whole helluva lot better than it had been initially.  The small dog in his grasp barked a little, as if vocalizing for the mute.  He set it down, and it ran up to the Inuzaku, sniffing hesitantly, before trotting back to Hirari.  The white haired Hatake boy's brow glistened from the bit of muscle he'd had to exert, but he was proud of what he'd done.  Hopefully the rage could be quelled, or at least partly.  Enough for the KPD to act.


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Liquid Time
Downtown Konoha

The white-haired boy shook his head, apparently being unable or unwilling to vocalize an answer. Then he rushed off to a couple of shops nearby, bought some parts, and  began fixing the Aburame?s damage automobile and then father?s. I didn?t understand why he was doing this, and apparently none of the adults seemed to notice over their shouting match. You?d think experienced ninja would notice something like that, but the four-way showdown captured their collective attention in its entirety. It also seemed like the boy had some of mechanical prowess since it looked like he knew what he was doing; maybe he was an engineer or something. Who knew?

Nevertheless, father mentioned him and spoke up, ?Look at that, Nakata-san.?

???? Aburame Nakata tilted his head in what I assumed was bewilderment.

?Ahem.? The police officer spoke up. ?Now if I can have your attentions for just one moment, I?ll need the two of you to come down to the station and fill out an accident report.?

He paused for a moment, turning to Inuzaka Matsu.

?You too, ma?am.? He rubbed his recently bruised cheek as he spoke.

?Humph.? Father crossed his arms.

??? Aburame Nakata shrugged.

?Bah.? Inuzaka Matsu spat.

After the white-haired boy finished with his work, the dog came back to me. Naturally, I patted it on the head and then picked it up when it made its desire clear to me.

?Hirari,? father addressed me, ?We have to head down to the station. Leave that mu- I mean, leave that _puppy_ here, and let?s get going.?

I met the small dog?s gaze; it appeared genuinely sad that I had to go, but father?s word was law, and I put it down and rubbed its fur one last time.

?Yes, father.?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

Shizuo didn't smile, or even bat an eye as the situation cleared up.  He simply wiped his brow, smearing a small bit of blackness about it as he did so.  Grimacing slightly, he shook his head, watching as the congregation began to disperse due to the momentary opening.  Though, they couldn't continue arguing all day.  He most certainly only sped up an inevitable conclusion...

The young Hatake watched everyone keenly, moving towards the dog and Hirari before picking the little guy up.  He gazes back evenly at her, then glances at the back of her dad's head, and then realizes who she was.  This had to be the heiress to the Hyuuga clan.  Immediately, Shizuo bowed his head, then raised it, putting up two fingers for her to see.  Content that his message was probably understood from that, he proceeded to disappear in a flash then, disappearing with the pup and leaving the young Hyuuga daughter to arrive at the police station with her father.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Liquid Time
Downtown Konoha

Aburame Nakata, Inuzaka Matsu, and the two officers disappeared in puffs of smoke, presumably making their ways to the police station. Meanwhile, father motioned for me to get ready to leave, but I paused and glanced back at the white-haired boy and the puppy. He bowed, and before I had the chance to say or do anything, he disappeared in a bright flash, leaving me to go about my business. I turned to father, and he nodded; we both headed out to the police station to help the officers with the accident report.

Our business at the police station didn’t take very long. The chief made the very wise decision of keeping father, Aburame Nakata, and Inuzaka Matsu as far away from each other as possible, and without Nataka-sama or Matsu-sama to antagonize father or the officers, it only took ten minutes of questioning and another twenty minutes of processing before everything was finished. Of course, when we were alone, father was a lot less sympathetic and supportive of me. In complete contrast, he was cold and distant, not wanting to speak to me. It seemed as if he were disappointed in me, probably because he gave me his trust and I let him down.

The disappointment seemed to radiate from him.

Finally we made it home, about five minutes late for dinner.

“Welcome home.” Mother greeted us as we walked through the door and removed our sandals. “I didn’t hear you two pull up. How was your day?”

Oh no.

*[End of Liquid Time]*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 23, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Ambush! *-*

Hakaizen's mother, Uzumaki Inoue, raced forward from a standstill, demonstrating her pure speed.  "Wind Release: Passing Oni Horn!"  She raced past Jeeha's opponent, her trailing wind jutsu yanking him along with her and cutting him apart with incredibly sharp wind blades.  One of the Chuunin were weaving signs easily and approached one of Hirari's opponents and took in a deep breath.  "Fire Release: Great Fire Annihilation!"  Wicked flames poured from his lips and burned him to a crisp.  Within seconds, her team had literally destroyed the enemy.  She gave a sigh and walked toward Hakaizen.  He clenched his fists and took in a deep gulp.  She was much, much scarier than the enemy was.  He clenched his eyes tight, anticipating the swift murder.  Instead he was drawn into a tight embrace.  His mother held him for some time, before releasing and slamming a powerful fist into his stomach.

"You fucking MORON!  What if you and these other genin died?  What the fuck then?!"  One of the Chuunin touched her shoulder and whispered something to her, and she swore loudly in reply.  "Alright listen here, kids.  We're too far into the mission and too far from Konoha to take you back.  So you're coming with us, got it?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 23, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT 
*-* Battle in Kumogakure! *-*

Hakaizen's eyes widened as she sprinted at him mid-sentence.  She drew a kunai and attempted to stab at him with it when he reacted.  He crouched down and jumped toward her, spinning into a mid-air roundhouse and connecting with her hand, kicking the kunai, and thus, her attack, away from him.  He planted the foot that kicked the knife into the ground and put his weight on it.  With a spin he drew his other foot toward her face in a reverse roundhouse, using enough force to knock her unconscious if it connected.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 23, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Hakaizen vs Misa_

"...!", Misa gasped in surprise. He...He dodged. Misa hoped for some fancy jutsu, although it didn't seem that was his fighting style. Not only he evade her attack, but also disarm her, and prepared a counter attack. She wouldn't have time to avoid it, so she might as well defend herself. With her free hand, she shield her head against Hakaizen's leg. The impact nearly left her arm numb.

She was sent a few metres away from him. She needed to prepare for another attack, or prepare one herself. _'Nekome Style: Claw Rotation!'_, she performed the necssary hand seals, and her nails were covered in chakra, which makes it more durable and strong. Only one of her arms would do considerable damage. "Let's go!", She began spinning at a ferocious speed, heading towards the Konoha shinobi.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Camp

Our reinforcements came through for me at last. As I snuck through the smokescreen, one of the Konoha Chuunin unleashed a powerful Katon that turned my two attackers into charred corpses. The rest of our opponents were presumably taken out by Hakaizen?s mother, giving us a moment of catch our breaths after what could have been a long and drawn out battle.

I turned my focus to Hakaizen and his mother, the latter of which was busy chewing out the former for his supposed incompetency. Then she turned her attention to one of the Chuunin and finally to the rest of use, explaining that we were too far from Konoha to simply turn back.

It looked like Hakazien got his mission after all.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 23, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Battle in Kumogakure *-*

Hakaizen gritted his teeth and performed a black flip, landing on his hands and jumping away from her rotating attack.  He hit the ground with a backwards slide, before leaping backwards several times, putting as much distance between him and her jutsu as possible, before reaching into his pouch.  He retrieved an explosive kunai knife and launched a few of them at the ground near her feet.  They exploded, the tags out of range to do her any harm, but her spin was taking her to a small, rocky hole that he was hoping would cause her to trip up.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 23, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Hakaizen vs Misa_

Her opponent leapt, leaving the range of her jutsu and taking measures so as to make it backfire at her. With the help of explosives kunai, he made her attack take a different route. That did it. He could almost numb her arm, but controlling her jutsu was in a different level. Placing a stop on the ground, Misa jumped, interrupting her own jutsu while spinning less and less. She was still heading for the hole, and she'd probably break something if she didn't react. _'Nekome Style: Safe Fall Jutsu'_ Her body steadied and landed safely on the ground, a few centimetres away from the trap she was heading. 

"Close call...", she muttered. Now back to bussiness. Misa dashed towards him. If she couldn't get him with jutsus, she would have to use some close combat techniques. When she got near him, she ducked, and placed her two hands on the soil to lift her feet into the air, and aimed her talon to Hakaizen's face.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 23, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Battle in Kumogakure *-*

Hakaizen rose an eyebrow as she expertly spun out of her roll and landed safely in front of his trap, easily avoiding further injury.  He reached a hand into his pouch and drew a kunai as she raced toward him.  Her speed was great, tremendous almost.  She was just under his own speed, but the difference was miniscule.  She quickly and easily closed the gap between them.  She ducked low under his guard and rose a talonned foot at him.  He rose his kunai, holding it in a reverse grip and sweeping it downward, blocking her claw with it with a loud clang.  While he swung he used the momentum to perform a mid air diagonal twist, aiming a falling kick toward her stomach.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 23, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
____

So yeah. There I was, in the middle of interrogating someone for information, when I heard the sound of a giant gale blowing, and the sound of someone calling out a jutsu name. Instinctively, I pulled back my hand . . . just in time as my opponent's body exploded as a blade of wind cut straight through it. "The fuck?" I had said, back then, quite surprised that the body in front of me had just been cut in half by a blast of wind.

And then my questions were all answered when I heard these words of profound wisdom.

"You fucking MORON! What if you and the other Genin died?! What the fuck then?!" It was Hakaizen's mom chewing him out for being dumb. Then she said a bad word I probably shouldn't be saying in this monologue, and started talking about how we're too deep into the mission to back out now, blah blah blah. But truth be told, I already considered that we'd be forced to keep going. We were already at the border.

Frowning, I walked up to the mother and son duo and said: "Yeah, duh. I'm hardly going to travel out to Konoha's border and then just back out now, am I?"


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 23, 2013)

Watching the exchange go down, Dokumaru saw the boy reach for his knife. Instinctively, Dokumaru swept his cloak to the side, making sure it was out of the way of his arms. However, the Chuunin next to the boy intervened, and the situation changed completely, as though he just realized that he was about to attack someone in the middle of the police station.

With a growl, the boy left, still dripping with killing intent. Dokumaru himself about thirty seconds later. That boy had been intense.

Turning to Shobu and The Kid, trying to look proffessional, he said," Who was it you needed to see?"


----------



## Chronos (Feb 23, 2013)

Jin

The boy spoke of ideas of grandeur, to surpass, to show that we were among the stars. The idea was very alluring indeed, he had no intention to disagree. And so he dropped his hand and formed a very satisfying smirk. Zenki Yuuta, huh? Sounds like a name he'd read in a Manga scan. Even though the fact remained to be seen, the boy seemed to be a natural born leader, or just someone who's way over his blooming head. Again, the fact remained to be seen. And hell, he seemed to be very suave with the ladies, so he might be able to score a girl or two along the way. At least, easier than what he tries. 

"Nice placement of words there, King. Fine, I'll take your challenge. Let's break the heaven with out might!" 

Said the boy raising his fist to the air, before he quickly lowered it and placed it behind his back.

"Starting tomorrow!" 

Said the boy nonchalantly. He stepped back and with noted smug plastered on his lip, he paced backwards with noted ease. The smell of cinder and flames still roamed these plains, this forest. Obviously in attempt to not get caught by the fellow Sensei, he would start to position himself elsewhere. Fuzen guards are really hardcore like that, they might be thinking an attack it's on his way and all that hooey.

"Yeah, I have to apologize for raining on your parade there, King. But I have thing to do, places to be. And right now I don't feel like staying here for too long, you know? The air's getting thick, and it's not because I just set two things on fire. If you wanna do something give me a holler, M'kay? I'm not Waldo or anything so I'm not too hard to find. You can manage that, right?"

The boy saluted the king, instead of a refined, army man's salute, it was much more sluggish, it was composed of only two fingers that made their way to his head and a twist of his wrist so he can execute the wave. Turning, he quickly leaped towards the nearest tree branch and looked over his shoulder.

"Remember there's only one best, and that title only belongs to me!" 

He kicked and rushed through the forest before the village ninja arrived at the scene and he get's in trouble... again.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 23, 2013)

*Tetsuya Kazama
The First Candidate...*

"Wind…Temperature…Humidity…Check…"

Tetsuya takes the moment to adjust the black gloves on her hands, pulling on them to make sure they are on tight. She takes a few strides over to the edge of the cliff she is standing on, toeing the periphery with her bare feet. Here is the mountain range that separates the once unified lands of Fuzenkagure and Iwakagure. There is no other Shinobi country that better symbolizes the ongoing conflict than the Earth country. 

The white haired vixen looks down at the precipitous drop then back up across the way. The intention is quite clear. 

*Kukuku*

The voices in her head stir, a gaggle of disembodied murmurs feeling the brain of this fifteen-year-old girl. As a child born under a star of darkness this was her burden…

“Shall We Dance?”

Turning her back to the cliff she held her arms out to the side and fell backward. The force of gravity and the air pressure had her falling head first in seconds, her falling velocity was quite literally at break neck speeds, and the pressure made the next step nearly impossible.

_Bird…Dog…Tiger…_

The speed at which she was falling made it that much harder to move her arms but there was one more seal she had to lay down to activate “them”. Her body began to glow a bright yellowish color signifying it was almost done, however uneasiness began to creep in as a sense of anxiety about going splat began to set in.

_Serpent…._

*DOTON: DATI BUTSU *

The yellow light dispersed in a waft of sparks as Tetsuya was now clad in a long flowing white scarf with her feet encased in black synthetic leather combat boots. The boots and scarf were no ordinary apparel; they had a very specific purpose. Tetsuya contorted her body so now she was falling feet first as a yellow outline of chakra shrouded her entire body, the ground was getting closer and closer.

*BOOM!!!*

An earth-rattling explosion reverberating through the Fuzenkagure side of the mountain range, the earth beneath Tetsuya’s feet contracted in upon itself as her chakra swelled in the aperture, which served to create an air pocket which promptly popped creating a…

*BOOM!!!!*

Tetsuya was catapulted from the point of impact like an intercontinental ballistic missile with its targeting system on Fuzenkagure. Tetsuya’s body cut through the air as her celerity created a jet stream, which made the trajectory of her flight seem a lot clearer. Tetsuya was headed for one of if not the largest building in Fuzenkagure, the closer and closer she could make out the person standing in the mirror. Right at the moment she was about to break through the glass she locked eyes with the young man, a teenager around her age, with spiky black hair, and a scowl written in his face. This was the heir to the Matsuzaki Empire, Ryuunosuke.

*CRRICC---PISSHSHSH*












The shattered glass hailed all around them as Tetsuya landed in the office on bended knee. She stared up at Ryuunosuke her eyes closed and a grin on her face that evoked the image of some kind of serpent princess.

“I’m here to bite you to death.”​


----------



## Cjones (Feb 23, 2013)

*Marietta*

_GreatestToEverDoIt_​
A long flow of hair the color of auburn, fluttered about caused by a small breeze, cr?me colored skin that seemed to shine under the sun, as if it cast a spotlight down just to feed it a glow that could shine just a brilliant as itself. Denim blue overalls with golden buttons were matched on top of a red short sleeve tube top hug snug to a slender frame, giving off a distinct view of a feminine, but slightly muscled figure. Two white gloves stretched out slightly longer than the cr?me colored hands they adorned, extended a few inches past the wrist. 

A little loose on the person, but fit nonetheless as they wrapped around a nearby pole, effortlessly staying in place as they twirled around and then released. The air caught underneath making flap in the air before coming to a still as the ground was hit with a loud thump. Moving from the top down to the bottom were a pair of dark brown work shoes that, with each step, kicked up a small dust cloud as they collided with the ground below. Finally there was an oversized bright red cap with an off white circle in the front with the letter “M” colored in on it. In contrast with the red of the white were the big blue eyes of the person these attributes and trademark attire belonged to.

There how been many imitations, but never duplicated…yes, this could only be one person.










​
“Marietta!”

The shout of her name, belonging to a familiar voice, caused the young girl to skid to an immediate stop leaving a deep groove into the ground beneath her feet. Before her eyes stood an older rounder lady with thick bottle pop glasses named Miss. Fiji, just the person she was lucky for actually.  Today was just another day and another lousy mission, often given to genin. All the senseis wouldn’t say it explicitly but it was pretty obvious what genin were used for until they were either promoted or a very dangerous situation permitted them to be used. The genin were nothing more than the cleanup crew of the entire village, helping hands with things that those not blessed with their abilities couldn’t do. It was a dead end shtick; however, you have to make the most of it until your time comes and that’s just was Marietta was doing.

“I see they’ve sent you again dear girl, how sweet of you to help this old lady out once more. As I’m sure you’re aware…”

The old woman pointed up into a nearby tree and there at its base was a small little pup, dressed with a dark blue scarf by the name of Alfred. This dog ran away from the old lady at least every week, sometimes every other day. Marietta didn’t really know, yet one thing she did know for sure; this was her tenth time retrieving dog, no telling how many other times there were. Even knowing that fact, it was moot as the task was set out before, again, and it needed to be completed. Giving the old lady a reassuring nod, Marietta planted her feet firmly into the ground and leap up into the air. The small puppy took this as a warning and with the skills similar to that of a cat, the young dog scurried higher up into the tree. The young kunoichi palmed a nearby branch with one hand and in reflex the dog hopped up another. Twirling herself around before she found herself in an upright position, legs arched and poised, Marietta then shot herself off like a missile breaking the branch in the process. As she flew through the ridiculously large tree, Alfred the dog huffed and puffed his way until he got to the very top and then spring into high into the air.

“Ninja dog…I totally forgot…” 

Barely missing the dog by just the hair of its tail, the girl of foreign lineage began to fall back down, but not before grabbing the top of the tree in the process. With unreal physical strength Marietta began to bend the tip of the tree all the way back before slingshotting after the dog, the tree flailed back and forth like a pendulum from the sheer force having been bent back almost toward the ground. By this time the dog had begun to lose momentum, so I took no more than a few seconds before Marietta met face to face with the small animal. The blow of the wind caused her hair to wave about along with the dog’s scarf. Flying through the air both looked at each other with determination, this would be the decisive factor in this retrieval mission. It felt like time slowed down and a camera turned from numerous angles to add on to the dynamic. This was it, it was time and with this in mind, Marietta reaches out for the pup…who gladly jumped into her arms with no problem whatsoever? 

“You’re a big show off you know that?” 

Consequently the dog barked in excitement as he licked the side of the young girl’s face. It shouldn’t be hard to guess, but both the dog and girl had gotten to know each other over the time she’s been tasked with rounding him up. If he was just going keep running away, might as well make it entertaining right? She told him to give her a challenge, but a problem was that this dog was a huge show off. This time he showed off his climbing skills on par with that of a cat, the other day he called an entire building and forced her to chase after him from roof top to roof top. With the dog now captured, Marietta descended down from unto the ground, landing right in front of Miss. Fiji was looked scared to death haven’t witnessed after thing she saw. “OH! Dear I was deathly afraid you weren’t going to get him back!” The old lady exclaimed before taking her pet back. 

“Me failing wasn’t a possibility. I always get shit done.”​


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Speed Training [1/4]

Gempachi Ryusaki: apparently he was one of Kirgakure’s legendary tracker ninja assigned to capturing Kirgakure’s most dangerous missing ninja. Over the course of his extensive career, they say he captured and killed over twenty S-Ranks, forty A-Ranks, and over a hundred B-Ranks and below. Who else would be better fit to help young Haranubi tame the "unruly" Sanbi? During of our relationship with this man, he had taught us much in Ninjutsu, Kenjutsu, Taijutsu, and Seals by putting us in some of the most dangerous situations and forcing us to either rise to the occasion or be faced with shame and humiliation for being unable to live up to the standard of being Kirigakure’s ultimate weapon…

“Today, Haranubi-kun,” He addressed us, “You will work at agility and speed or your capacity to move quickly without sacrificing form or power.”

“Aye, Ryusaki-sensei.” Haranubi nodded in agreement.

At the very least, I thought Gempachi Ryusaki was a suspicious character. He always wore his traditional tracker ninja uniform complete with hefty armor, gloves, boots, and a demonic-looking mask that bore the Kirigakure logo. We rarely seen him without it, and when we did, it was only for those few brief seconds when he guzzled down a cup of coffee and jumped back into the fray.

The only thing we really knew about Gempachi Ryusaki outside of his work as a tracker ninja was that he had the strangest addiction to coffee, so much so that his peers called him the Legendary Coffee Tracker or sometimes just the Coffee Tracker. On one hand, it made sense that somebody who constantly drank coffee would be teaching us about speed and agility, but on the other hand, such an addiction made me doubt his professionalism as an assassin and tracker ninja.

Then again, I might have been biased; Gempachi Ryusaki constantly referred to me as Kirigakure’s "ultimate weapon" and stressed that any relationship Haranubi had with me should be limited to drawing upon my power for the good of Kirigakure.

The tracker ninja produced an egg in his right hand and a spoon in another and handed both to Haranubi and me.

“You are to meet me on top of the Mizukage’s Office in two hours without shattering the egg.” He explained. “The egg must remain on the spoon, and the spoon must remain in your mouth. If either the egg falls from the spoon or you release the spoon from your mouth, you will fail.”

Haranubi looked hesitantly at the egg and then at the spoon.

He warned. “Don’t let that thing inside of you coerce you to cheat because I _will_ know.”

Haranubi didn’t know how to react at first. Nobody really understood the extent of our relationship because we agreed that it would be safer that way, but sometimes people antagonized him in ways that made young Haranubi want to speak out in my defense.

He swallowed his pride, “Aye, Ryusaki-sensei.”

“Good.” Ryusaki-sensei dissipated into a puddle of water; apparently he couldn’t be bothered to even come here in person.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 23, 2013)

*Jin
Chaotic Autumn
Eye of the Passive Blue Moon
Part 1*

---

I wanted to see you for awhile now...

This time, you won't be saying good bye!

---

*~*~*

Flames.

The only thing that truly defines who I am. 

These flames that beckons on my soul are the shattering remains of a past I cannot recollect. And as time continues to progress, my curiosity continues to build and I'm reminded of a time, where my flames became my sword. A time, where I was brought, shoved, pushed to the edge of an abyss. No, it wasn't a dream. It was reality. A moment where I could sense as my spine drew a chill, where I was threatened by a man who no longer exist among this world. A man, who's ideals had conquered his better judgement, a man who caused me to become something I detest, or rather now... something I strive to obtain.

Come to me Solstice. 

Bequeath thy might

*~*~*

A youth sat under the cold waterfall, feet crossed and fingers locked with each other, eyes closed and mind at ease, right now. The child had just become aware of the power he once managed to summon, something that is hid within his subconscious. Within this stage of meditation the boy's mind was seal within the 'Solstice'. A place within mind and matter, where the boy had met with his 'will' before. A being that only exist within the inner Chaos of each living being, where in the boy would activate his actual power. 

Now, within the depths of his thoughts, there only lied darkness, and within that darkness, there floated a child who's eyes gleamed brighter than any star. Who's mien was for once, tranquil. As he gazed upon the endless abyss, he found himself lost within the depths of this abyss, of the endless crater that was his mind. He found no peace within the silence, he found no closure within this darkness. This place is the gap, the gap of the memory that had been lost. 

Also known as his Solstice. 

A stand still. 

A place which taunts his thoughts, a place in which he suffers, but cannot conquer. 

A place where no will can be found. 

"Here again, huh? What the hell am I trying yo accomplish? If I continue this, I might lose it again"

The boy said as his body turned slowly in this quiet and lonesome abyss. 

"Is this eternity?"

The boy question matters that were quickly brought to thought. This place, has also another name. Some call is a place for thoughts, others name it the inner mind. Though these were just simple words that held no meaning with Solstice, this were but simple idioms that were handed by the ignorant.

Jim knew too well what the Solstice really was. What's it's true name was.

"Madness. Come fourth."

As he named revealed the true nature of the Solstice, ash began to fall along with cinder, and not too long the boy's boy turned and stepped on invisible footing, as he looked passed the ash and cinder, there, before him was a small flame pigmented of blue. It flames danced and whipped around gracefully as an echoing voice boomed across the abyss.

"So you came. Have thou already denounce thy sanity?"

"Like hell, I came to see if you would be my puppet."

"Thy tries to shade thy fear. But fear cannot be masqueraded from me, boy."

"That right?"

"Dost thine wield the will to contain me?"

"I'm here aren't I?"

The flame descended into the darkness, as if he was diving into sea water, the floor began to distort, soon the only luminescent light was now gone, but not a second had past and yet another being had emerged from the same distorted invisible floor. The being was dark as a shadow, however remarkably resembles the child physical appearance, yet the eyes were gleaming bulbs of light, and it emanated a blue flames around it's entire body.

"Thine's will is forfeit!"

"Come at me. I'll find a way to control you." 

​


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Speed Training [2/4]

Thus we began our slow march to the Mizukage?s office, starting from the harbor all the way up the street and into the village proper. The most difficult part, I explained to Haranubi, would be making it to the Mizukage?s office in a reasonable time. He had to not only walk quickly but also avoid obstacles such as holes, pitfalls, and people blocking his way. Then, I told him, when we finally got to the office, we would need to do a vertical climb up the wall onto the roof. Considering Haranubi wasn?t very good at wall-climbing, I had my doubts that this task could be accomplished. Nevertheless, I expressed my support for him like a good turtle-crab.

At one point, we passed by our favorite restaurants downtown, and Haranubi expressed his desire to grab a bite to eat. I don?t know if he was joking, but I made it clear that we needed to remain focused or be reprimanded later.

Of course, Gempachi Ryusaki, of all people, would be the one who would make Haranubi lose focus and nearly drop the egg. As we passed through Downtown Kirigakure, we saw a familiar-looking figure drinking coffee at the Nichiren Coffee Stand. He bore a tracker ninja?s uniform and had his mask sitting right next to his sweltering cup of specialty coffee. Who else but the Legendary Coffee Tracker?

Against my wishes, Haranubi approached Gempachi Ryusaki and spoke, ?Mhmmhmhmm??

Obviously it was difficult to speak and balance a spoon in your mouth.

?Hmm?? Gempachi Ryusaki cocked an eyebrow at us.

?Mhhmhmm?? Haranubi tilted his head in bewilderment.

?Well,? Our sensei seemed to understand what Haranubi was saying. ?You?re not there yet, so would should I be? You don?t expect me to wait for you, do you??

Haranubi paused, presumably thinking this over for a second, but before he could say anything, the tracker ninja interjected, ?The clock's ticking, you better get going, Haranubi-kun.?

Haranubi nodded, and as we turned to leave, we nearly ran into somebody and dropped the egg!

After about five minutes of wading through people and getting the strangest looks, we finally made it out of Downtown Kirigakure and toward the Mizukage?s office. I explained to Haranubi that the Mizukage?s office was about fifteen floors high, and the highest window was only on floor ten. That meant that we needed to ascend five floors with our wall-climbing technique and not drop the egg.

Of course, that was easier said than done. As I'd find out, we would run into a couple of issues along the way such as...

?Hey Haranubi!? Tomomi, the young girl from Ysukamoto?s Delight called out to us from across the street.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 23, 2013)

*The Kid
Obvious Bad Idea is Obvious*

The Kid got himself ready as he saw Ikari go to draw his knife, he did not like to engage in combat but something about the savage aura of Ikari made him feel like he had to be put down. It was a rather unexplainable feeling but he felt compelled to quell the pain that was causing this kid to act out. But before anyone could even make a move it appeared as though Ikari?s version of Shobu put the screws to the conflict, beckoning him to some other matter they had to attend.

?Well that bloke was awfully charming.?

" Who was it you needed to see?"

?I reckon one of the filth in there.?

The Kid whistled with his hands behind his head before turning to continue into the police station, however as he walked he noticed that Shobu and Dokumaru were not with him. He crinkled his face with his arms out to the side as if to say, ?what?s going on?, but an idea was forming in Shobu?s head. He stroked his chin as he tried to formulate his plan as best as he could.

?I could really use some extra money now that I have an extra mouth to feed. I?m sure the Ame police force would love to be able to outsource some of their cases to a contractor such as myself. Why don?t I see if we can get some work with your new friend? Yea that sounds like a plan.?

The Kid?s mouth dropped at the proposal Shobu was postulating before he could even say anything Shobu walked by him with a nonchalant air, as if his idea was without obvious warts. The guy was talking about doing some interior designing with the young buc?s innards and now Shobu was seriously talking about helping the guy.

?Shobu come on now mate, you gotta be kidding me. This idea absolutely takes the piss. SHOBU! SHOBU!?

Shobu continued to walk into the police precinct despite The Kid?s protest.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 23, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

Taking a rather uneventful walk, (at least, up until a point), Shizuo was just walking along, with a certain pup resting on his head as he walked.  His strange tanto bobbed at his hip, a bell dangling from the hilt.  The dog barked at various tones, to which Shizuo nodded or shook his head, seemingly in understanding.  His gloved hands were stuffed into his sleeveless jacket pockets, and he walked with purpose, despite his lack of destination.  Head held high, shoulders not that broad, but straight, and his light boots clicking on the pavement.  Then, he cocked his head to watch the interesting display by Marietta, and then looked up as the pup on his head barked after the entire ordeal was done.

?Me failing wasn?t a possibility. I always get shit done.?

As a consequence of the Hatake child's muteness, he hadn't exactly gotten a chance to name his newfound companion.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 24, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Hakaizen vs Misa_

Hakaizen swiftly blocked her talon attack and decided to go and give her stomach ache. Sadly, she couldn't avoid that, and her back crudely hit the floor. She was breathless for half a second, but recovered and added once again distance between them. He was good, very good. She actually thought that ninjas in Konoha were a bit spoilt and weak, but he...He negated that thought. The easier route would be give up, but what would be the fun of that?

"Hey, come at me! Show me what you can _really_ do", Misa taunted her opponent. She didn't care if she ended up lying in bed for a week or two. She knew he was not giving it all, she could feel it. It was time to either end this fight or take it to another level.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 24, 2013)

*Jin
Chaotic Autumn
Eye of the Passive Blue Moon
Part 2*

---

Thine's life shalt be forfeit.

Thine's will dost not thrive with strength!

---

Will.

The inner strength that allows humans to progress. The strength that allows man to progress forward towards the future. As my fists had clash with the man before me, the replicated enigma of my inner madness, I can sense myself debilitating, the fight had been going on for a total of at least three hours now. And my chakara is depleting, my trance is giving in and I can sense my consciousness fade, the darkness of the abyss is blurred to me, and the movements of the enigma before me are quicker than before. He is taking control, and even though I am trying to keep myself form going mad, my head continues to pulse. The pain that's blinding my sense of direction, madness is really taking over.

*"Thy power of will has increased, but tis a worthless effort. Thine's strength and chakara art at tis lowest. Thine's souls is mine!"*

The words echoed through the abyss and as our fist trembled upon the might of each other might, I could clearly tell that the enigma before me was just trying to shake my will, but I must stand sturdy on my goal. Of course, this world within my mind, my memory doesn't have the need of chakara, I am at a trance, I in no moment am I disposing my chakara. This is a battle of minds, not an actual fight. In my mind, the only thing I can exert is my will of battle, and the enigma known as Madness, Solstice, or Chaos, or it's actual name, it's true nature, it's true name...

"So, Autumn? When are you gonna admit your fighting a losing battle? There's no way a enigma like you win again the best."

*"Thine's confidence is strong, indeed. But thy art too cocky as well. Thine's overconfidence will dull thy resolve."*

"Autumn, you think your words have any effect now? Your words don't work one someone like me anymore. It might've worked for the lil' old me back in the day, but not now. I'm too confident on my own ability to kick your ass to want to die here."

*"Hahaha..."*

Before Jin could do anything, a second enigma arose from the invisible floor, distorting this reality and transforming it into a man once again, this time into a man he knows all too well. His foster father. The man he hated with a passion, the man that Jin actually feared, and as he become solid, and the gleam of the glasses showed and soon exposed those amber eyes of his. Jin's fear accumulated, yes within his own mind he could not hide anything and so he was exposed to every sensation he would ever feel every time he witnessed this man, exposed to the dreadfulness of fear. Yes, anger was present, but fear overpowered it and Autumn couldn't help but spectate as the child fell to the invisible earth beneath his feet and trembled under his own amount of fear.

"That's a dirty move there Autumn."

Even though he was paralyzed by his own fear a smirk brew through his lips, his emotions were plainly visible in his mind, so there was a part of Jin who wanted to prove that he didn't fear this man completely, and it was marked on the boy's grin. Far too visible, far too enraging for Autumn.

*"How are thy still alive! Thy should have lost thine's mind already!"*

Jin's feet started to force themselves to stand, even thought he was under the influence of fear, Autumn didn't know everything he knew about Jin. This boy, this boy who once was controlled by this freak of nature, by this powerful entity that rests within the remain of his broken past, within the abyss of the lost pieces of his memory, he could never understand beyond this point. He could never learn what the boy's true will was. Something that surpassed his very fear, his anger, his sentiments as a whole. 

It was the will of becoming the greatest, of becoming the strongest. Of surviving until he could rain color to this abyss. A day where he could reclaim his memory from the abyss. And so, this will, this was the strength that caused his feet to stand, even though his body was battered, his vision of the world was blurred and he could feel his consciousness fade slowly into darkness, he could still manage to keep a shred of his being within the world. There was no stopping this will, only death and Autumn will not kill his physical form, he would not be able to live if that was the case. And so the child had no words to spout anymore, just an unwavering smirk that Autumn could read oh so clearly. There were no need to say anything, truly. Now, the real battle begins. The fight were he would take Autumn for himself.

*-Flick!-*

The friction of his fingers formed a thin spark that rushed towards the image of his father, who stood there menacingly, glancing towards the child who's body was shaken with fear, but renewed with the sense of empowerment, of courage. Burnt under the raging flames of Jin's ability: Flame Flick, he turned towards the enigma, Autumn, pointing his pressed finger towards him, his body eased, and now unshaken, with the will to fight burning brightly in his soul. 

"Hope you ready. Cause this time, there's no way your getting out of here alive."

Both kicked, and before any could make sense of the situation Flames of blue and Orange impacted with each other.

*-Boom!-*

They were both within range, both enduring the same result of attack to each other, each fist meeting with the other. Each hit, colliding, booming, a relentless force was release each time the two struck a hit. The world of the mind was breaking, and Autumn was winning, but the child was not intending to lose. The reason why he still remained conscious was because his will was stronger than Autumn, which caused Autumn to fear the child and for it's will to lower in comparison to Jin's

"You're faltering, Autumn!" 

The child said as he leaped, his body twisted and he delivered a reverse axe kick to Autumns skull, quickly he followed it, as his feet met the grounds he twisted his body once again, hitting the chin of the enigma with the back of his foot sending it airborne.

"What's wrong! Don't fall asleep, Autumn!"  

His feet swept the invisible earth as he regained posture, his hand extended towards Autumn, and quickly a flick was ushered and the spark rocketed towards the enigma. Before long... The enigma was set a blaze. Three seconds, three seconds of screaming under these flames, much weaker than Autumn's, but painful still. And as his formed faded into the abyss, the flames that once arose when he arrive to this abyss where now exposed. Jin body Finally calmed and his vision started to steady it self, the pain of his head started to fade and now this abyss didn't feel so empty anymore. The flames did not usher words anymore. The enigma known as Madness, The Solstice, as Autumn no longer existed. 

Vanquished under the will of the boy, the only needed to do one thing... Jin's arm extended and the palm of his hand hovered over the flames. A laugh escaped his lips along.

"Eye of the Passive Blue Moon. Activate."

A flash. Now, under the waterfall as his eyes opened, a flame was activated in his right eye. Dark blue, the boy released a confident smirk.

"I've won."
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

???​
Within a small village, there was a mafia that went by the name of the Shadow Turbans. These men worked a devious business, it involved blood shed to obtain something of value from someone else, they got paid handsomely and they're within the hundreds almost thousands. These people formed a small village hidden within the territories of Black, forging their small empire and gaining popularity within the underground black market. Their presence was known to few and their bounty exceeded 100,000 mark. Their leader was proposed something, by a certain man dressed in a neatly colored florescent purple suit, a tie colored green like the leaves of konoha and his face was... drawn, like those of a clown it had some material that was pale white, mascara an deep shadowed liner in his eyes, a red painted smile that seemed to have smeared, yet it formed a rather disgusting grin on his face. His hair was green It reached from cheek to cheek. This man-- this clown sat upon a sofa, a set amount of men were before him.

"So did you get what I asked for?" ​


The men glared at his beaming smirk, the clown had made it's way withing their base without an ounce of warning or thought, he had proposed them a very hefty amount of wealth to this men, but they needed to but a single task, they needed to infiltrate Black's and White's research facility for some biochemical research data that would allow him to create a power item that would added to his arsenal, naturally these men refused even though there was a lot of money involved. It was suicide! To infiltrate the worlds War economy? There were but a simple Underground mafia group, not an army. There was man, dressed with s white suit, tanned colored skin, eyes as amber as the flowers that bloom in summer. A mien that reflected power and domination over the rest of the men that were within this small hidden village.

"We told you it was too much. We aren't accepting this offer no matter what you do."

"Oh that's truly hard to hear. I feel like I should weep over the loss of not obtaining those records. Bu-hu, BU-HU! BUU-HUUhuhuhahahaha... HAAHHAHAHAHAH!! No, seriously. Where's my research data. I already payed."

"...I told you."

The clown took but a single step and his hand had pulled a gun from his jacket. A small gun, his hand coursed through his neck until it met the chin of the man before him. His eyes stared at the man before him with visible blood lust. His aura announced the evil that his soul had, the amount of death that he would cause, he was displeased, yet his laughter, his sickening laughter.

"Did I happen to not make myself clear!? I WANT those research documents and I want them NOW!!"

The man released a cold sweat from his forehead, the guards beside him did not hesitate and pulled their guns out quickly, aimed at the clowns head, he did but stare at the man before him, who legs shivered in awe of the amount of evil this clowns eyes held. It was explicit that this man was but a huge madman, his mind was something to be feared, there's no telling what this sick man is capable of. Within his eyes there was some sad amount of happiness, a happiness that came from the annihilation of human life, by extermination humanity would this man achieve great pleasure. The clown looked right, soon swaying his eyes to the left as he released a slight burst of laughter. The sight of witnessing fear within the eyes of this supposedly powerful and feared leader was sooo SATISFYING! 

"I reaaaallly hate being disappointed now my dear old mafia BOY! I wanted those papers... soo badly too! You know, it's not easy stealing a national bank, killing all the workers, civilians, guards and upcoming shinobi. I mean it's a lot of work! You should've just accepted the deal and fetch like the little puppies you are."

A flash of light and pull of his trigger. One of the mens neck had been sliced by a small shiv, the other mens head had been pierced by a bullet that had coursed through his head. The leader was shocked, his eyes trembled, his hand were clenched, his mind whirled in though, no one came... they were still underway.

"Please u-u-understand that my m-men and I-I weren't prominent enough to uphold this task! We're just a simple mafia family!"

"Hey! I'm the only one who lies and cons here. You shut that scrawny little mouth of yours before I use this shiv to slice those lips out of that soon to be lifeless carcass of a face you hold."

The clown witnessed as the man instinctively, pulled back, he smiled soon plastered in his face, his stare was like those of an owl, he slowly closed the man and lifted him from the earth, throwing it towards the sofa he once sat upon and walking towards his closet, there he placed his hand upon the handle and slid the door open. There was total of 2 gas masks that had been placed neatly upon the closets inner shelve. The man witnessed this, he did not own a pair of these and his mind started to wander... did this man placed this within my quarters without me noticing!? Fear continued to build within his system playing him like an instrument.   

"Well, I guess you outlived your usefulness, but since I feel in such a... wondrous... mood I'll show you what I'm capable off. Put that mask on."

The man followed his orders, awaiting for his men to arrive, he placed upon his face the mask that veiled his features, the clown this the same and looked towards the man with eyes that were eager to get this thing started. The hefty amount of men came bursting through the door, the village was soon picking from secret compartment within this village, getting ready for battle and lusting to spill the blood of the person who dared cause a ruckus at the home of our leader. He slowly pulled a switch from his pocket and with a flick of his finger...

--BOOOM--

Windows broke, wall fell and soon a white fog engulfed the entire land, the men started to inhale his fog, the moment they did they're throats become heavy and their lugs started to propel a hefty amount of burst of air. They started to laugh uncontrollably, their mouth started to stretch to their limit, their eyes started to water, their lips formed a disgustingly large grin. Their laughter... thousands started to laugh harder and harder without an ounce of rest. Their lugs soon started to get heavy and these humans started to choke and suffocate within the laughter. Their eyes continued to water endlessly and soon their lugs could not contain themselves. Their chest started to hurt, the pain coursed through and soon, men after men, woman after woman... child after child started to fall, their pulse started to fade and their lives... were no longer part of this wold. The men, woman and child of this village that even in secrecy their numbers reached those of a thousand... this man within seconds had obliterated the entire village population.

In less than a minute.

"Did you think I wouldn't notice? Did you this that I wouldn't find out you were slacking off? You see I'm pretty good at what I do, and that's causing thousands to die in a pit of despair and agony. You see, you NEVER say no to me, it always yes! Yes! Yes, Sir! Okay! Alright! Cool! Seguro! Claro! Hai! IT'S ALWAYS FUCKING YES!!! ... by not following this simple rule you have doomed the population of your entire clan. All you're men and you're empire fell at the hands of a single clown. Oh Also, I'm pretty good at sneaking. It wasn't so hard to lay a set numbers of explosive gas bombs around the village to cause mayor mayhem to you and you peeps if you refused or worse failed to obtain it."

The man shivered, and witnessed how his empire had fallen in an instant how his life's work had crumbled.

"...Who are you?"

"I'm Clown. And my purpose is..."

He pointed the gun at his head and pulled the trigger instantly

"To make people achieve death, WITH A SMILE!!"

The Clown has now arisen from the depth of despair!

"KYAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!" 
​


----------



## Cjones (Feb 24, 2013)

*Marietta*

_What?_​
The mission was a success and the aftermath was the same as always, praise rain down upon her. The old lady Fiji fawned over Marietta thanking her over and over and over for saving her small pup, including all the other times she did so. The young girl constantly waved off the lady?s positive comments on her ability off very in very humble manner. There wasn?t really a point in agreeing with everything the woman said, because the fact of the matter was Marietta already knew all these things about herself. As a matter of fact, this little incident was at least her seventh D-rank mission done today alone. Keeping half of her attention on her ever praiseful client the tomboyish, yet slightly feminine kunoichi reached into her back pocket, pulling out a similar piece of paper to the one she had earlier. Her eyes darting across the monotone design, realizing it was almost time to meet her next client.

?As I mention before Miss. Fiji, I get shit done.? 

Marietta responded in her usual tone ?isn?t it obvious?? Type of tone that oozed of the credence in her ability, i.e., that she always got things done. The older woman simply gave a rip-roaring laugh in the process before finally paying and went on about her way, waving at the young girl as her back disappearing into the crowds on the street. Once she was gone a quick pop of the overalls by running her finger through the stripes, was an unconscious signal of ?good job? to herself. It was now on to the next duty at hand, her eight D-rank of the day. That number was a little bit down from the other day, but technically today was her day off, so she decided to take it easy.  Now it may seem strange why such a young child would work herself so hard, and many people have often asked her this question, yet there was a very simple answer. She aspired to be as great as her parents, living legends that had withstood the test of time and were still going strong. That is the path she is on.

??!??

Her gaze suddenly shifted from the front of her, toward her back from the sound of an approaching bell. Her big blue eyes were in slits with a quizzical expression as she lazily looked at a young boy staring at her, alongside his dog. His face seemed familiar though couldn?t really recall who he was or where she?d seen him from, as far as boys went, there was only who she remembered by name?which wasn?t a good thing.

?Cosa??
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 24, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Battle in Kumogakure *-*

Hakaizen was a bit surprised when she didn't decide to continue to press an attack, but to go on the defensive and bait him in.  A decent tactic, especially since pressing a forward attack left him open for a counter attack.  Up until now he had done a good job of conserving his chakra, and had his full reserve ready.  He would save it for using shunshin to get out of a tight spot.  He sprinted toward her with his own impressive speed and flew toward Misa, aiming a high-speed punch toward her face.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 24, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Taijutsu Training [4/6] *-*


Hakaizen's mother pinched the bridge of her nose in pure irritation.  "Alright, kids, back into the tent.  You all need to get some sleep, now."  Hakaizen tried to walk back when he felt a hand fall on his shoulder.  "Not you.  Your punishment has only just started.  We're sparring."  The red-haired Uchiha gulped hard and nodded.  His mother turned and leapt into the trees and he quickly followed, leaving the other genin at the campsite.  When they finally landed, they stood at opposite ends of a trail cutting through the forest.  At an unspoken signal Hakaizen sprinted at her, leaping and aiming a hard kick at her head, which she easily ducked and swung a fist at him.  He couldn't dodge it so he rose his arms over his face and blocked what he could.  Pain flared through his arms as he got flung backward, sliding to a stop.  When he looked up his mother was above him.  He rolled forward, avoiding her stomp and spun around, aiming a kick at her back, where her kidney was located.  He caught his leg and grabbed it, throwing Hakaizen by his leg down the trail.  He hit the ground on his back and rolled backward onto his feet.

This would be tough.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Matsuzaki Tower​**In the lair of the dragon~*​
The sound of shattering glass resulted in Ryuu's fierce black gaze inching upward to meet her stare, Ryuu's right eyebrow arched and his mouth curved in an amused quirk. "Oh...?" Tugging his gloves in preparation, Ryuu's head tilted as he said, "Ibuki, fuck off for a second. I _may_ be late for dinner."

The clip-clop of dress shoes announced his short journey to the center of the office to give himself more room, not really caring if the stranger would dare attack his back or not. Once there, Ryuu paused for a moment before smoothly turning to face her. He was unsure of who sent her. Greedy geezers wanting him out of the picture? Akuma wanting to capture or kill him? Some asshole he pissed off last Tuesday? Some deeper scheme...? It didn't matter. Raising an arm, his fingers summoned her in a beckoning manner, "Come on, then. _Show me your fangs_."

Ibuki obediently disappeared, a wisp of smoke left in her wake. As he waited Ryuu's stance resembled a martial artist more so than a shinobi, and he seemed to be intending to fight over anything else.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

Shizuo had no idea what she'd just said, raising an eyebrow skeptically.  He took his hands out of his pockets, and held up his middle and index fingers on each, as well as his thumb.  The small dog on his head barks as he does so, and he tilts his gaze upward with a slight smirk as this happens, and he looks back to Marietta and the woman.  He waves to both of them then, and the client seems to recognize Shizuo.  "Oh!  Shizzy boi, how are you?"  Shizuo beams, and nods his head, to which she seems to understand his response.  His gaze then returns to the odd foreign female ahead of him, who uses an odd language he wasn't familiar with.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 24, 2013)

Ezreal II - Level 2 - Mission
A conversation took place on that boat, however it wasn't between the old man and Ezreal. It was between Ezreal and the voice coming from the hand-held radio transceiver that he held towards his lips.

"You fucking brat, this isn't a game. Do you know how much danger you're putting not just yourself but the entire village in?"

The boy nodded eventhough he knew the man on the other side could not see

"I'm well aware of that. But can you fill me in on the complete description? I only know that I have to take this scroll to Kirigakure"

".........Tch, there's no helping it now since you've gone this far. Listen here, this is a secret mission that very few know of. In Kirigakure, there is a Shrine Priestess that is acquainted with one of the personal guards of the Kage there. That Priestess is currently dead, thanks to an _unfortunate accident_. What you have in that scroll is what can be said to be an artificial brain developed by the Yamanaka's in Konoha. We intend to implant that brain into the corpse of the Priestess."

"So basically....she'll be a doll."

"Right, a doll controlled by us and thanks to the Yamanaka's in Konoha, we can use it to gather intel out of the guard about the Mizukage."

"Isn't Konoha closer? Why couldnt they go instead?"

"That's exacly the reason why they arent doing it themselves. The route to Kirigakure and Konoha is too heavily guarded and obvious so we'll be the ones to deliver the brain instead"

After going over everything he just heard, the boy simply smirked at the thought of all this

It was a despicable and cold-hearted plan

White themselves had obviously been the ones that took part in the priestesses death.

The man on the communicator was right, this definitely is dangerous 

but that was the cause of Ezreal's interest.

What sort of destruction could he bring?

This was a kind of mission that dealt with sneaking around but with Ezreal on this case, there would no doubt be destruction 

But what made it even more thrilling was that there were certain things that he should not destroy 

That fell into the beautiful category of the 'pure' destruction he wanted.

Simply destroying everything did not feel as good as destroying something while protecting something.

It was a contradiction but one that he wanted

It was similar to wanted to challenge one's abilities, but it extended a bit farther than that

He twirled the device between his fingers.

At the same time, the old man in,front of him, felt a shiver through his spine.

"Consider the mission already done"

That was his acceptance.

This was indeed a disgusting plot, but Ezreal did not like to immediately throw something into a dark light because it was a problematic existence

After all

Ezreal could be considered a problematic existence himself​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 24, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
____

I frowned as I watched the mother and son go back and forth, throwing kicks and grapples at each other. Why the hell were they fighting _now? _I enjoyed a good fight as much as the next person, but this made no sense. But from what I could see . . . his mother was completely slaughtering him, catching each attack he did and countering it casually. It kind of reminded me of what happened each time my grandpa and I had a 'fight' (read: survival session for me), so I could sympathize a little with the poor kid. 

Walking over to one of her team mates, I move my palm to cover my mouth and whisper to him: "Is she always like this?" I ask him, pointing towards Hakaizen's mom with my other hand, extending a finger in her direction.

The man just looked back at me, a terrible pain and sorrow in his eyes, clearly from years of abuse. "Yes." He said back to me, after a long pause. "Yes she is."

"Well then," I say, kicking at the dirt idly with my foot, "I guess this mission will be fun. Assuming she, like, doesn't kill Hakaizen or something." I wince, seeing her throw Hakaizen into the ground like a ragdoll. Ouch.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 24, 2013)

*Marietta*

_What? II​_
?That came out wrong.? 

She had mistakenly questioned this boy in her native tongue. A slight slip-up she tends to make every now and then, mostly when something either angers or bothers her. At the moment it was more mixture of annoyance than actually being bothered. In a kind gesture, she would guess, he waved to both the old lady and her with a tiny smirk on his face. His face seemed to beam in delight once a response was given. Another kind of kindness for another, Marietta gave him a thumb up.  This whole situation was rather weird as he still didn?t say anything whatsoever, and add on a bit of awkwardness?he started looking at her again. So to find out what his problem was or is, Marietta walked up until they both were face to face. A hand placed on her hip as she stood with a slight tilt. His looking at her?this is the kind of stuff she punches people over?like that one boy.

??What? Is there something you need me for or perhaps a bone to pick??​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

_Say something, stupid._

??What? Is there something you need me for or perhaps a bone to pick??

Shizuo's hands return to his pockets as she closes in on him, and he stays planted as she comes face to face with him.  He raises an eyebrow, but obviously says nothing.  What was this chick's problem?  Hand on her hips, all this sass.  Did she have a problem with him looking at her?  He shortened the distance further, brow knit in confusion for what he'd done wrong as he stops just short of a few inches away from her.  Shizuo raised a hand again, putting up his pointer finger, middle finger, and thumb in tandem for her, then returned the hand to his pocket.  Then, taking advantage of their proximity, his dog licked Marietta's forehead, then barked playfully.


----------



## Island (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Camp

Hakazien?s mother ordered us back to our tent, and I wasn?t one to disobey orders. For a moment, however, I stopped and glanced back at Hakaizen and Jeeha. Apparently, Hakaizen?s mother told her son to spar with him and proceeded the clobber him like it was nobody?s business. Jeeha stayed behind to watch; apparently he was interested in watching the fight. I, on the other hand, decided that it would be best to get back to sleep for our ?mission? in the morning, whatever it turned out to be.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 24, 2013)

*Marietta*

_Capisce?_​
He still said nothing?just as quiet and as confused as a few minutes when this whole weird business started. Even as she switched back into the right using the right language of this land, out right asking him what it is he wanted, she still didn?t get any sort of reply. Only thing he?s been doing is either raising his eyebrow every time he looks at her or this symbol with his hand. Marietta once again observed as he let his index finger, middle finger and thumb protrude out and this placed it back in his pocket. Taking one of his numbers, she arched her eyebrow up in confusion. Was he communicating through his hands? If so this wasn?t going to get them anywhere, but there was something about the handsign?she had remembered seeing something similar?done by that boy, yes, the boy with the silver hair.

_Flashback..._
_ ?I held my index finger out, along with my thumb, and it made a little L. Oh, don?t get upset I wasn?t calling you a loser or anything! I was just saying I?d total fingerba-.?_
_End..._

?You motherfu-!? 

That less than  happy thought that found its way into her mind, that caused her to relate the two hand gestures, and that would consequently cause her to jump down this kid?s throat were interrupted by his dog. It was almost like a feel of velvet as the pups tongue licked the top of her forehead while giving a playful bark afterwards showing his friendliness. Immediately her face lit up with small smile, she couldn?t believe how adorable his companion was.  She began wiggling her finger in front of his face, as if she was playing with him, but that doesn?t mean she still hadn?t forgotten.

?Your friend is so adorable!? She beamed somewhat. ?However you on the other hand?either tell me what you want now or prepare to get your face broken, capisce??​​
*Masami/Hisashi*


Very small hands with the touch of cotton pulled down long fitted gloves that stretched all the way up a gracefully thin arm. Rose pink skin that seemed constantly flushed; accentuate the raven black hues of the fancifully decorated pink and white dress with matching hat, which seemed to be from ancient England. The dress seemed to flow endlessly down the petite frame of the young woman wearing it, just barely hitting the ground. Without the help of the sun it seemed to shine brilliantly. There wasn?t a wrinkle or crease to be seen, and was spotless from head toe.  

The slender gloved hands laid intertwined, symmetrically aligned with no bends as they pointed directly toward the ground. Barely inaudible footsteps, almost as if she was walking on a bed of feathers were accompanied by the jet black pig tails that seemed as stiff as stone pillars. She walked in a courteous manner, placing one foot before the other, with her chest stuck out in a powerful stride. Her head was held high making her come off as someone who was of higher standing and knew it; combined with perfect posture gave off one with a sense of worth and belief, on par with that of the exaggerated masculinity of  ?machismo?. 

She walked with no wasted movement, having reached the bottom of the stairs, twirling with a finesse of a renown ice skater as she swung around the side of the steps and toward the outside of the door, where her companion would be waiting for her. The sound of music could be heard from the other side of the door, which caused a genuine smile that she had to cover up by placing her hand over her mouth. Reaching out for the rack that stood just nearby the door, she grabbed a matching umbrella. Carefully placing underneath, it opens in her hands and she began spinning it around before finally opening the door and being greeted with the sound of her companions?deplorable singing.

?She?s a lady! Oh, oh oh, she?s a lady!? 

In tandem with his terrible voice, the young man?s cat howled with each note, but it seemed more like a plea to stop than a duet. 

?I?m talking about that little lady! Listen to me people she's a lady!? He continued on as he began to hit the floor and spin around on his head in the process. It was a rather?delightful display if she had to say, giggling all the awhile he was dancing.

?Hisa, that is the most terrible singing I?ve heard ser. Please stop before the neighbors decided to take up pitch forks.? 

?Ah, Joanna, you?re no fun.?​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

_I said what?_

Shizuo smiled, holding out his dog for Marietta to hold, if she'd like.  She seemed to like him, much like most others.  If she complied, he'd then raise an eyebrow as he realized she was somewhat upset with him, on the other hand.  He was about to make the sign again, but stopped himself, realizing she obviously hadn't understood it.  He opened his mouth wide, craning his neck upward to expose his throat to her.  He then cut across with his hand, using a viciously swift motion with just his index finger.  Of course, he didn't actually touch his neck, but hoped the expression would suffice to explain himself.  Meanwhile, if she'd taken the small pup, he'd look up at her with his innocently emotive gaze, to big brown eyes that only saw Marietta for that moment in time.  He panted lazily, waiting to see what she'd do.  Shizuo would simply wait, crossing his arms.  He hoped his explanation would be enough to convey he was mute, though had no idea what he'd do if it wasn't.  It was clear she was a ninja, from her over the top acrobatics, but he wouldn't draw his tanto or enter form on some girl just because she had a problem with him.  The brief surge in her temper did leave him slightly worried, though.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 24, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Hakaizen vs Misa_

He was fast! She never expected that guy would be better than her. She couldn't land a single hit, and she was getting her butt handed to her. The Konoha nin sure were expert in combat. But she couldn't give up yet. Her pride didn't allow her to. So, in response to the lunge, she performed a backflip, intercepting the fist with the back of her leg. It hurt awfully, and it made her wondered whether she had internal damage.

Ok, maybe she could give up. "Wait!", She raised a hand to the air, the other one holding her damaged leg. "I resign. You won. Ouch.", She was breathing hard.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_Increasing the repertory I - The White Tiger?s Dance_


Good, good!! They?re right behind me, followin?this genius shinobi. I keep running trying not to lose?em yet; I?m trying to lure them into the open field instead of this goddamn  army of trees that prevent me from tryin?a few new stuff. If ya wonder what is happening, better ask these guys who suddenly took their new roles as servants A, B and Maid A too seriously. With a jump I get above a pair of bushes and finally, as i desired, I appear in that middle of an open space surrounded by trees. Instants later mah pursuers appear. As ya may suspect...or maybe not? these kids are mah former classmates who accepted ta help me durin?mah training.

Now I know what yer new question is, "Why would Zenki-sama needs the help of mere peasants to train?" and yer answer is: Cause it?s necessary to use it in a real combat! There?s almost no point in practicing with static targets, tha best way to perfect somethin? is through real practice, pal.

"We finally get you, Yuuta "one of tha lads said. It?s obvious that he?s playin?tha role of the baddie, other way ?round I wouldnt be able ta hit him for real."It?s time for your punishment, How you dare to go out with Hana?!" tha four-eyes says now confusin?me a lil...Oh wait, now i remember, Hana was..."C?mmon man, she wanted ta train durin?a date, ya think I managed to do something there?"yeah, that gal I went out with tha day I met Jin was named Hana, seems like this buddy is trying to take revenge instead of giving me a hand.

Finally, the gal of the group and tha one I named as "Maid A" jumped off tha branch of a tree"You should have asked me out instead of Hana"she was sayin?stuff like that. Shit when did mah training session turned into a ' Make Zenki pay cause I?m not interesting enough for him nor the rest of the world ' session?

"Ahhh! Shut it already Servant B, Maid A. This is trainin? peeps, training"I remark tha fact that they were here ta help me become stronger not to be whining ?bout whateva they want."Come here guys!" I taunt them and the trio immediately rushes towards me. Perfect, that?s what I wanted from tha very beginning.

I give some steps forward too so I can face ?em, just hope these three are enough for me to pull out mah new technique successfully. First a fist directed at mah face comes straight fer me, I use mah arm to change it?s course  before jumping to avoid a low kick comin?from Servant B, then without leavin?some time to rest, tha gal came straight fer me with a kick aimed at mah chest which I blocked by crossing mah arms like an X infront of me. Tha strength sent me about two meters away though.

"Good, good! But ya?re still not there yet guys. If ya can only do this I will beat ya with no problem...At least try to keep up with mah marvelous skills a lil" I spoke and rushed at them Immediately I get engaged in a taijutsu battle with Servant A and B at tha same time; I let them throw tha first hit as I try to match tha movements of both and counter them. Kicks and Punches are flying everywhere I block a punch and deliver a new one but a kick to mah leg lands and then an elbow to mah face. I throw a one-two followed by a rotatin?kick which hits Servant A and sends him to tha ground but immediately Maid A is there throwing fists too together with Servant B.

I gotta be faster and precise, that?s tha point of the technique I wanna create. An overwhelming counter attack. I?m startin?to get a hold of their attacks, mah arms and legs start to move more freely as I keep blocking or deflecting hits; mah punches and kicks are getting faster too. Pushing a kick going for mah belly with another kick upwards, mah real counter starts. A left punch, a right kick, a left punch, a right punch a left kick and a right kick followin? I need ta make tha combination as random and fast as I can...This is a barrage.

"Faster, stronger"I whisper to mahself as I start to make ?em step back slowly. A right kick, a spin and then a right punch, block and a left fist, duck and a left kick, dodge and a right punch. The ones starting to defend themselves now are those two. I?m slowly breaking their defense by consecutively hitting, there are time that I strike them both at tha same time. I go all out then."White Tiger?s Dance!" I let out and mah attack starts to push them back even more, I don?t even know what I am doing anymore, I?m just reacting and attackin? on instinct here.

Finally Servant B let his guard down and I take him out with a fist to his face. Mah gal friend wants to keep goin?at it so I just attack. Against one person is easier, I feel how I can easily guess her next move, block and counter in a moment. A high kick is stopped by mah left arm before answerin?with a low kick and then a left hook. With that tha current round ends.

*whistle*

"Now...that was awesome! What else could be expected from me?"I say that before lending a hand to Maid A. A soft breeze runs through tha place as it makes mah hair,well, the hair that?s outta mah cap to move.

"So refreshing! I think...you did it with all those moves? "she asked me but honestly I dunno; still if I can create wind with this, it may be useful for tha future. 
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tetsuya Kazama
Candidate...*



Tetsuya rose to her feet as the heir to the Matsuzaki industrial empire beckoned her to do her worst. A feeling of masochistic joy began to swell in her gut, as it had been a while since she really managed to cut loose. She skulked around the Fuzen shinobi, past the periphery of his reach but setting a perimeter so to speak. Tetsuya was careful not to make too sudden of a movement instead letting the tension climb to the top of the proverbial mountain.

“You have no questions? You aren’t curious as to who I am or why I would come crashing through your window? Why I couldn’t just make an appointment with your handlers? No you would much rather this wouldn’t you? You have been so intent on making the world feel as angry as you do that it doesn’t matter why I’m here as you figure it’s somewhat provoked…”

Her manner of speaking was slow and deliberate, the cadence of her words somewhat serpentine, as she accentuating her syllables with a hiss all the while she continued to ensnare Ryuunosuke in her perimeter. Unbeknownst to him there was more at play here, as she continued her walkabout the voices were imparting their omniscient wisdom onto Tetsuya. She was being primed with everything there was to know about young Matsuzaki, his insecurities, his hopes, and the root of his discontent.

*Kukukuku*

The whispers in her mind, the ghostly voices that only she could hear, they demanded a pound of flesh, they wanted to know if the young man in front of them was worthy of being a Candidate…

“Now what they tell me about you is quite interesting. A boy becomes a man when he sees the kind of things you saw, but that begs the question… are you man enough though?”

Tetsuya licked her lips suggestively as she readjusted her gloves stopping her predatory jaunt around the young mogul. She bent over putting her hands on the ground with her rump in the air, flashing a toothy grin at Ryuunosuke.

*BOOM*

Tetsuya kicked the ground dashing forward as the ground beneath her feet was torn asunder by the celerity of her movements. In a fraction of a second she had entered Ryuu’s guard, her body coiled with her knees bent rising up she drove her fist upward to go for an uppercut.​


----------



## Island (Feb 24, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Speed Training [3/4]

So we stared down our enemy, that young girl from Ysukamoto’s Delight. She introduced herself as Tomomi, and she was the first of what would be many to turn Kirigakure’s youngest ninja into a stuttering mess. Although our previous encounter resulted in Haranubi storming out of Ysukamoto’s Delight, his eight-year old mind was quick to forget that occurrence in favor of what he would later describe as immaculate form and beauty. I didn’t even know where he learned those words…

She began to cross the street in our direction.

“Haranubi-kun?” She repeated, wondering why he wasn’t answering her.

The closer she got, the more Haranubi began to shake, every muscle in his body trembling in sheer terror. Even his lips began to quiver, and the spoon in his mouth bounced dangerously around.

_“Hara, I think you need to get ahold of yourself.”_ I cautioned.

_“Uh.”_ He wasn’t even able to answer me in his head.

The egg started to roll around on the spoon.

_“Hara!”_ I exclaimed.

“Why do you have that spoon in your mouth, Haranubi-kun?” She pointed out. “Are you doing some kind of egg race?”

Haranubi uttered weakly, “Mhmm.”

“Oh, okay.” She smiled pleasantly. “Well, I just wanted to know if you’d like to come to my birthday party next weekend.”

Haranubi seemed to be caught in a daze and instinctively repeated, “Mhmm.”

Tomomi jumped ecstatically, pleased that her new “friend” was available to come to her party.

“I won’t keep you then~!” She sang while prancing away joyfully.

“Mhmm.” I thought that Haranubi was about to faint at this point, but fortunately, he caught himself just before everything started to turn black.

_“Hey, Isobu.”_ He called to me.

_“Yes, Hara?”_ I answered like I usually do.

_“What did I just agree to?”_ He seemed to have no idea what just happened

_“You, well, how about you focus on the test for now?”_ I suggested.

_“Okay, Isobu.”_ He sounded a lot calmer and more collected now and was probably ready to get back to the task at hand.

At least until we turned around and started walking…


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 24, 2013)

*Meiji, the Stalwart Liver of the Thuglyfe*
Speed Training [5/6]
Downtown Kirikagure

And came face to face with Meiji, doing a handstand, and looking over (up?) at Haranubi.  His legs dangled dangerously in front, (or perhaps behind?) him, and he balanced on one hand for a second to wave to Haranubi.  

"Oi, oi, oi!  Hey little penguin."  And it basically just went like that...the man standing awkwardly there, before moving aside to make room for the kid.  Except after Haranubi turned to leave...Meiji began to follow.  Curiously enough, he hadn't seemed to recognize him at first, either.  And even after he was spotted, due to the kid presumably looking over his shoulder at increasing frequency...he kept following.  And as Haranubi inevitably sped up, Meiji, walking on his mucky sleeved hands, would speed up as well.  Though neither could achieve very appalling speeds, due to different restrictions, Meiji seemed determined to catch the little guy, for some unfathomable reason.  Finally, after a dozen looks over his shoulder, and most likely frantic dodging of objects, Meiji would yell after him, beginning to weave and bob on his hands to get to the new target.  A few movers, hefting a large crate, came into view in front of Meiji.  And within a second, he pushed himself over it, flipping momentarily in the air, and landed back on his hands on the other side, picking up speed now, and his eyes wild with envy.  He was coming for the jinnchuuriki.

"C'MERE YOU LITTLE PENGUIN!"


----------



## Island (Feb 25, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Speed Training [4/4, Part 1]

We almost walked right into that guy from before, the ninja from the ramen stand. For some strange reason, he stood on his hands and walked on by in the same manner. At first we continued along, minding our own business and nearly to the Mizukage?s office, but then we noticed that he was following us. Haranubi did what any reasonable person would do in this situation: he sped up. However, our ?friend? also sped up, turning this into the most awkward-looking chase scene you could imagine.

We turned street corners, ducked, dodged, avoided, and did everything in our power to avoid being caught. We had no idea what he wanted, but when somebody walking on their hands is following you, it usually isn?t a good idea to stick around.

?C?MERE YOU LITTLE PENGUIN.? He called out to us.

_?Haranubi, quick, make some clones.?_ I told him.

He made the appropriate hand signs, and as we passed over a puddle, a water clone came to life, followed by another, and then another as we passed water sources. The three clones plus the original then scattered at the coming intersection, hopefully making it impossible for the strange man to catch us. After all, even if he could make water clones, he would have a difficult time doing the necessary seals in his current? state.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 25, 2013)

*Meiji, the Blinking Eye of Chaos*

Speed Training [6/6]

Meiji watched as the boy and clones split up, his eyes widening as if he stopped, for a moment in the intersection.  One figure, perhaps a clone, sped back the way they'd both come.  Another darted left, and one right.  If you weren't right, though, you were wrong.  At least that's how he saw it.  Lowering to balancing on his elbows, he made a hand sign, and a single kunai floated out of his pouch.  It hovered ominously for a moment, spinning at highspeed as Meiji considered which target to fire at.  Then, it stopped abruptly, and transitioned into a sureshot.  Darting down the left path, it hit the clone in the back, the mass of water losing form and pouring back down to the ground into an impromptu puddle.  His warped view of the world truly was slightly dangerous at times, though, for both their sakes, his first shot missed its mark.  But by the time he refocused on the paths, the other two he was set on finding had disappeared round their corners.  So then, it was fifty fifty at this point.

Although, not at all.  Meiji smiled.  He wasn't strong enough to lift himself off his elbows, and so flipped himself to his feet, stretching.  Then, upright, he began to speed off towards the Mizukage's office.  He really was quite quick, even sans shunshin, and darted past a clone, or perhaps the real Haranubi, on his way there, kicking up clouds of dust from the startling velocity and grimy downtown debris.  He leapt up the first portion of the climb to the top, and hit the wall barefoot, gliding up, and disappearing into what Haranubi surely thought to be where _he _had needed to arrive, not this strange man with the unruly mop of hair.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 25, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Matsuzaki Tower*​
*The Serpent and the Dragon~*​
“You have no questions? You aren’t curious as to who I am or why I would come crashing through your window? Why I couldn’t just make an appointment with your handlers? No you would much rather this wouldn’t you? You have been so intent on making the world feel as angry as you do that it doesn’t matter why I’m here as you figure it’s somewhat provoked…”

Ryuu watched her with a stare that was difficult to decipher. What exactly was going through the mind of boy billionaire as she spoke? At the end, the faintest of twitches revealed itself in a ghost of a smile. _This bitch, who in the fuck does she think she is...? _ Ryuu's fingers made rippling motions, before tightening in knuckle popping tightness. He seemed a delicate cross between tense enough to seem rigid, but loose enough to appear adaptive. His stance screamed with cognitive alertness.

Who indeed _was_ she? Her deliberate entrance. Her analytical presumptuousness. Was she testing him? Clearly this wasn't some average attack. An assassin would be far more direct. Wouldn't they? Well, there might be particular cases wherein the killer would toy with their meal before dining, but she didn't exactly give him that vibe. While she was poking into his being, the voices assisting her in mental dossier, his dark eyes were focused solely on her while taking what was given and wordlessly filling in the blanks.

“Now what they tell me about you is quite interesting. A boy becomes a man when he sees the kind of things you saw, but that begs the question… are you man enough though?”

"Heh," was all Ryuu offered, a particularly nasty little smile forming before he caught himself with a notable blink. The darkness within, his heritage seeping at him. No. He couldn't afford to lose control of it. Death itself would be a lighter sentence than the misery following wittingly giving into to his undisclosed curse. Still, this cute little brat... she appeared to know quite a bit about him. Who in the fuck _was_ she?

Blinking was a mistake, one that would cost a lesser man dearly. Man? No. In the eyes of Matsuzaki Ryuu, he was more than human, a little more... _amazing_ than that. His keen vision failed to compare with his cerebral preparation, routine becoming second nature. His body was acting before Ryuu fully realized what was happening in part due to his daze, and in part due to her impressive swiftness. As the fist flew by his face, black bangs whipping in the upward breeze, Ryuu's upperbody rocked in a backwards weave, bending back allowing him to circle into a hooking punch aimed directly at her exposed side while the forearm of his injured arm took position as a shield for the rest of his body.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 25, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Taijutsu Training [5/6] *-*

Hakaizen raced toward his mother, dropping low to the ground to avoid a roundhouse kick, before leaping and aiming his own mid air snap kick toward her head.  She leaned back to dodge, standing on her hands and bringing a foot up to nail Hakaizen in the back, sending him rolling forward into the ground.  He quickly got to his feet and spun around, throwing up his arms just in time to dodge her follow-up attack, a swift right hook.  It knocked him off balance, but he swiftly recovered and dropped onto his own hands, spinning on them with his legs out to hit her with a series of revolving kicks.  She jumped backwards and dodged.  There was a gap between them.  She chose to attack first this time, performing a low sweeping kick.  Hakaizen had to leap over it, leaving him open for her punch that swung him to the ground.  He was expecting this.  His arms and legs went around her arm and he tried to pull it back in a lock.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 25, 2013)

*Masami/Hisashi*

_Gossip;The Challenge​_
The streets of Konoha were, as usual, bustling with life as people went about their either easy going or busy lives. Among this dense herd of people stood two that definitely stood out among everyone on the street, a pretty impressive feat. A beautiful dress of pink and white, with black stitching stood side by side with a black prison like outfit, belts strapped on the shoulders along with a blue and white cat perched atop his skull. This was a rather uncommon pair if seen through the eyes of those who didn?t know them. As they strolled along the streets, stares and whispers about the two were obvious and unhidden. People would huddle together in order to talk amongst themselves and then look back over their shoulder as they walked by, just to catch a quick glance of what would seemed to be both of them?unfortunately that wasn?t the case. Only one was the center of attention for this gathering of gossips.

??Must they do this every time? Common courtesy would dictate that they at least attempt to be unheard?? Masami voiced her concern as the growing whispers, if you can call them that only got louder and more obnoxious. ?

?So that?s the one that??

?Yea...I find it disturbing?how you...let that...among....academy.?

?I know my child say she went around and??

?That?s sick?.believe? allow something like that?academy.?

?Been trying?.im?.kicked?for years.?

Their voices grew choppier and less audible as they ventured further away. ?It?s kind of said how people can sit and judge the ones who try their best to keep them safe.? I spoke up as we strolled around a nearby corner and proceeded down another street. I had begun to narrow his eyes toward my female companion, my gaze unseen because of the stylish straps that covered my eyes. Observing as Masami continued to hold her head high and walk with a confident stride, I managed to just notice a crack, just a little, in her confident portrayal. Every few seconds her umbrella would stiff up caused by the increase in her grip to let out some of her pent up anger and sadness.

?Joanna?don?t let any try to-!?? 

I suddenly stop knowing I earned some type of questioning gaze from my dark haired friend standing alongside me. ?Hisa?? I had heard her call, but I was so caught up in what I was seeing that I didn?t respond. Having stopped just suddenly I then pointed up ahead toward two people whom seemed to be conversing. One of them was a familiar, the ?hot eye candy?, and a boy?a Hatake if I recalled correctly. How do I know this? It was a part of my skill set, so mind your business. 

?That?s Marietta and that Hatake kid?poor, poor sucker. Doesn?t he know the Marietta challenge is unconquered??

?Why is that??

?The confidence she holds is an utter nad smasher. Poor boy, let?s watch him fail, possible get a good life out of it.?​


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2013)

_Vora_
Prologue: The Cold Genius​
Children ran the world these days, and no matter how scary it sounded to her, it was the truth. At the age of fourteen many children are thrust into a  world where blood was as common as water and the closes thing a person had to a friend was the kunai, that was more commonly used to slit their throats. Vora found herself thinking these things as she sat across the table from her mother, taking a sip from her coffee, she couldn?t help but wonder what age did her mother become a woman in the eyes of the world.

Was it when she first graduated ninja school or was it when she fought for her home? Vora was always interested in asking those types of questions, but she was never blunt with her mother. Throughout her small time of living, she doesn?t remember giving her mother hard times, and even her mother had told her she was a perfect child.  Vora was silent and she didn?t speak unless talked to, and even then when she talked to her elders it would be as if she was an adult herself. 

Those were the compliments she received so Vora just considered herself an adult like any other older person.

Her mother notice Vora glare and looked up from her food, ?Vora darling, are you okay??

Vora snapped out of her train of thought and shook her head, ?No I was just thinking.? Vora said as she placed down her coffee, ?You know today I met with my supplementary teacher, so I am kind of nervous.?

Her mother smiled at her as if she knew how she felt, ?Of course you will be, this is the beginning of adulthood Vora, you?ll do well so don?t worry about it.? Her mother said going back to her food, ?You are my daughter, and I know you will do your best if you put your mind to it.?

Vora couldn?t help but smile, her mother believed in her and that was enough to qualm any nervousness that had built up. Today was a special day of course, today was the day she was going to be seen as an adult in the eyes of society, and it was when she was going to start changing herself to be a better person, a more beautiful person.  Vora made sure that she was going to choose the right focus, just knowing that there was something like that existing in the world was enough to give her confidence that everything will be easy.

?Make sure you visit your grandmother as well, she wants to have tea with you before you go to meet your focus teacher.? Her mother said causing Vora to realize that she was looking at her hands, her mother was smiling but soon it turned into a serious expression, ?Vora are you sure about this focus? I don?t think it fits you??

Vora shook her head violently, ?No I want this focus, I think it will break me out of my shell.? Vora said as she interlaced her fingers together, ?My numbers aren?t really good in the physical area nor the stamina department, so this focus allows me to break out of my shell and it puts me in the position where I have to go out of my comfort zone??

Her mother let out a sigh, as if she was done talking about it, it was the same sigh that she gave her when she gave into Vora?s demands when she was younger. She knew that her mother was going to finally put it to rest.

?Alright, but dear goodness I would have been happy if you went into the medical ninja field at least then I wouldn?t have to worry so much.? Her mother complained taking a piece of bread and eating it, ?A mother worry knows no bound, don?t forget that!?

Vora smiled, ?I won?t!? she said hoping to convince her mother that she was serious, Vora saw her mother grumble to herself as she took another bite of the plain white bread. 

No matter how old she will get and no matter what she does, she knew her mother will always worry about her. Even when it wasn?t necessary?


----------



## Cjones (Feb 25, 2013)

*Marietta*

It seemed this awkward silence between the two wasn?t going to get better, and not to mention that she found this whole thing rather strange in the first place. He just randomly started looking at her and then wouldn?t say anything? Who does that, especially to her of all people, almost everyone knew that while she aspired to be like her parents, to be the one that always ?get the job done.? She was also somewhat of, as they would say in her native land, a mobster. So this little escapade between the two was either going to go one of two ways.

Good or Bad.

He opened his mouth wide, craning his neck upward to expose his throat to her. He then cut across with his hand, using a viciously swift motion with just his index finger. Immediately she took it as a threat, clenching her fist to sock square in his jaw, but then something hit her. _?There was his hand sign, his response to Miss. Fiji, the fact he continues to not utter a word despite a direct threat from her, and now this??_ A few seconds passed before his small pup barked up at her. Big pools of blue met innocent brown eyes as she looked down at the dog below. Picking up the small pup and rubbing the top of its head, it then suddenly, it hit her like a ship load of bricks. ?Dannare, egli non pu? parlare?? She suddenly blurted most likely confusing the boy further.

?My apologies to you, I didn?t realize you were a mute. You were coming off similar to a certain boy I...tolerate and I jump the gun...sorry.?​


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2013)

_Vora_
Prologue: The Cold Genius​
?Your brother is going to be late coming home, so I?ll pick him up from school!? her mother called out from inside of the house, Vora nodded and waved goodbye. Her little brother was the complete opposite of Vora, he was loved by all and had friends, but his grades were not okay to mother?s standards. Just thinking about her little five year old brother made her smile; the small boy was showing so much potential that it made her proud.

Leaving the neighborhood with a book tucked underneath her arms, a tragedy by the famous playwright ninja William Shakespeare, not a fan of all his works, but a couple really stood out to her like Hamlet and Titus Andronicus.  She didn?t care for Romeo and Juliet, nor did she care for The Midsummer Dream, but she knew that some people were still charmed by his work today. One of those somebodies were her grandmother, a librarian, the one that gave her the love of tragedies and the love of anti-hero.

Her grandmother was something of an odd kind to Vora, no matter how old she had gotten or how much times had changed. Her grandmother was always one step ahead of the game, and the thing about it was that she didn?t say anything. Vora just knew that her grandmother knew things it was the way she looked. Those eyes behind those reading glasses were those of a woman who saw all and knew all, the coldness that passed was sometimes mistaken by anger, but it was usually just old age etched away at her face.

Opening the door to the library, Vora notice that it was surprisingly empty?

Her grandmother was behind the counter ringing up books, the old age was present on her face but in a certain way, age stopped to matter, and it was another number and another year that the old woman lived. Though it didn?t really show, Vora didn?t even know how old her grandmother was, sometimes it she guessed between the ages of 60 or 68, but nothing more. 

Her grandmother looked up from the books that covered the desk, ?Ah my grandchild?Look at you, so beautiful?? she sighed as if she had just saw a new person, Vora smiled as she placed  Titus Andronicus on the counter.

?Did you like the read?? her grandmother asked as she looked at the book, ?It was my favorite when I was your age, it was said that it was his most violent piece.?

??? Vora thought for a hard second, ?The main question I was asking through the whole thing was why he wanted to write something so?different?He is known for his bittersweet endings but then he comes out with this. I wonder what changed him??

?An easy answer would be war don?t you think?? a mainly voice asked causing Vora to turn around to notice a man in a black suit, he was taller than her and seemed somewhat older. His black hair made the bags underneath his eyes seem to balance each other, but what stood out from his dark appearance was the smell of smoke that clung to him.

?Ah, Silvio, are you done??  her grandmother asked, Silvio only nodded and handed in the book, he looked down at Vora, she couldn?t hold back the disgust for the smell of smoke that clung to him.

?Grandaughter?? he asked her grandmother, and her grandmother nodded, ?Figured that face is all that is needed to establish that she came from your side of the family Ms.Hanabi??


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 25, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

Diary Entry #006
_Almost Sane_

Shame pulses through my heart
From the things I've done to you
It's hard to face, but the fact remains
That this is nothing new









​
Ikari made his way out of the doors of the Police Department and into the slightly chilly Amegakure wind.  The chuunin looked down at him.  "First off, it's best that we get to know each other.  We're going to be working together for a while longer.  Come on, let's go get some food."  Ikari shrugged and followed after him, his scowl from early a look of forced indifference.  It was a shoddy attempt, one that anyone could see through.  He was trying to cover his anger and disappointment from being kept from that brat from earlier.  His hands were in tightly clenched fists hidden in his pockets as he followed the Chuunin.

They made their way to a quaint little traditional Japanese place and the Chuunin ordered a large variety of sushi.  As they waited for their meal, he looked to Ikari.  "So... when did you break out?"  Ikari laughed, a cold, dark sound completely without mirth.  "Y'mean when did my life begin?  I don't know.  I'm not really good at remembering years and days.  It was a while ago, though."


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2013)

_Vora_
Prologue: The Cold Genius​
Maybe it was the disgust that scared him away but as soon as he came, he left with a simple raise of his hand and picking up Neuromance, a cyberpunk book. Not only was his taste in clothing horrible but his taste in books were as well. Cyberpunk wasn?t Vora?s cup of tea neither was the smell of smoke that clung to his shirt. After he left, her grandmother lead her into the back where a nice warm cup of tea was waiting for them.

The room was also the room where her grandmother kept records of the books she had and the donations she received.  So the paper that stuck out from books and the smell of apple cinnamon tea made this place a second home to her grandmother. The table in the middle of the room held the tea and little briskets.

Vora sat down across from her grandmother, ?Silvio seems like a gangster, and grandmother I don?t think you should continue interactions with someone of that nature.? Vora explained in a calm voice picking up the kettle pouring the boiling hot water in both of their cups.

?And another thing, which was just plain rude, my face is what distinguishes all Hanabi?s?? Vora almost came off truthfully pissed but she was just a little annoyed, ?I would like to think that we all are different with our own facial features that distinguish us apart. Maybe the bags underneath his eyes actually affect how he sees things?Poor man.?

If his eye sight was affected by the lack of sleep or water that was actually pretty troublesome in Vora?s eyes. What if he was being overworked?  It wasn?t as if that it wasn?t common but the darkness that was underneath those eyes even at such a young age was probably very unhealthy.

Her grandmother laughed a bit, ?I swear you have the tongue of you grandfather, mix that with the facial features of me and your mother, I wouldn?t be surprised that you want to change yourself.? Her grandmother laughed as she sipped her tea. 

Vora looked at her grandmother, confused she wondered what she said that gained that type of reaction. Her grandmother short bobbed hair cupped her face as she sipped her tea,  the smile still plastered on her face as she took a delicate sip.

?Silvio is no gangster, he actually the grandson of an old friend in Konaha.? Her grandmother said, ?Good lad, he actually very smart he reminds me sort of like you. So studious and yet he holds a sort of charm.?

Vora looked at her cup, the black tea was sweet just the way she liked it and it was soothing to the throat.

?My granddaughter is a woman now?? her grandmother said, causing Vora to look up, ?Knowing what you are going to do now lights a small fire in my heart. I?m so proud of you and watching you grow up has been the best thing my long life offered me.?

Vora blushed, ?I will keep making you proud, so don?t worry about it, and plus.? Vora said as she looked at her grandmother, ?You act like I am going to die out there.?

For a minute she saw her a flash of pain go across her grandmother?s face?

?Of course you not my sweetie, you are my first granddaughter.? She said, ?Your whole life is ahead of you.?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 25, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

Suddenly, Shizuo looked back with an uncanny sort of perception, glancing over the two individuals in the distance.  He briefly flashed them a broad smile, despite their less than savory hopes for his interaction with Marietta.  Then, turning back to her, he kneels, and pats his head.  Instinctively, his dog hops from her grasp, onto his cranium, turning about slightly until settling back down.  He then stands again, and waves his hands in front of him back in forth, chuckling slightly as he displayed a relaxed expression.  Finally she'd released all that tension.  He didn't really desire an impromptu sparring match, at the moment.   The Hatake heir then takes Marietta's hand, if she'd allow him, and handles her fingers with careful hands.  Gingerly, he folds it into a finger gun.  Then, he sets it against his forehead, and shakes his head.  And with that small ordeal over, he'd turn slightly, pointing to a nearby ramen stand.  Again, he held up the three digits in tandem as he indicated the place.  He'd then point to her, mimic the act of speaking, and favor his ear with two fingers.  Then, illustrating the motion of walking, he'd nod over towards the ramen stand, taking a tentative step in that direction.


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2013)

_Vora_
Prologue: The Cold Genius​
There was something about being with her grandmother that made Vora a bit nervous, her mother was an active woman and always loved to talk. Her grandmother on the other hand was someone who sat in silence and only talked when needed to speak. Vora remembered that she was compared to her grandmother a lot, that if her grandmother was younger Vora would be a splitting image of her, and even though that was nice. Vora wanted to be her own person and that what made tea time so quiet, what should she say or ask?

“Do you believe that what Silvio said was true?” her grandmother asked breaking the silence, “That war changes people.”

Vora put her cup down, “Of course it changes people, and if I was going to say a reason for why a sudden change of writing style it would be because of something like war. Many authors are like that, they write issues about things at hand and give their own spin on things.”

“That is a simple minded answer, have I taught you nothing my dear child.” Her grandmother asked as she placed her cup down, the look that her grandmother gave her was as cold as ice, “Why would an author want to commit on the acts of war and revenge.”

Vora looked down as she thought about a clear answer, “Personal reasons…?” she said unsure of herself, her grandmother nodded her head.

“A story can be a social commentary but that bores people, there is a certain personal aspect to writing even if its small, if someone can believe that something can happened then they will read it.” Her grandmother said finishing up her tea, “That is why I want you to think more about how the world isn’t black and white like I told you many times. It is filled with many colors that make up the rules and regulations of this world.”

“After you meet you focus teacher than you’ll be considered a blooming adult, though it doesn’t mean anything to me. You are still my granddaughter and you still are a young girl.” Her grandmother said getting up and turning her back towards her, “No matter how old you get, you’ll still be my grandchild even when I die, I will still be your grandmother.”

Vora didn’t say anything because in a way she understood her and another that wished that she was just being like her mother. They both became doting over her after she got passed the exams and when she received the placement letters. 

“That is why…I want you to be safe out there…And if anything ever happens, you always can come home…” her grandmother said, Vora eyes lit up, even though she wasn’t looking at her, the voice was all that mattered. 

“Welcome to adulthood darling.” Her grandmother smiled as she turned around with a long strings of wire, “I know you love wires, what better weapon to compliment my darling granddaughter.”


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2013)

_Vora_
Prologue: The Cold Genius​
?The monomolecular wire,? her grandmother explained, ?believe it or not it?s not a very popular weapon because its lack of offensive power. Though, I believe my darling grandchild will know how to manipulate it well.? 

The wire was actually pretty strong, no matter how hard she tugged at it there was no sign of stress on it.  Vora heard of it before in her history lessons and these were wires that were used by assassins. Missions that required stealth and planning, something that Vora found attractive, when she was younger she loved the stories of ninja assassins that went around at night, killing elites and writing their own laws in the world.

Even in today ages, she knew that they existed an elite group of assassins following their own rules and not the rules that was placed on them by society. Vora deemed assassins as the most beautiful people in the world but time has change and assassins seem to be rare or in the underground. Last time she heard of an assassin was the one that tried to kill a priest, he was captured of course and sentences to death.  No matter how many stories she read about a hero, she would always root for the assassin that followed his own law.

?It?s beautiful grandmother!? Vora smiled as she gotten up and hugged the old woman, she was closer to her dream more than ever. ?I love it so much!?

Vora nuzzled her face into her grandmother shirt, ?I love, love, love it!? 

?I know you would?? her grandmother smiled gently stroking Vora?s head, but she didn?t understand how happy that moment made her. More than ever Vora wanted to stand out and even using a wire as a weapon was enough to gain little to some attention.

Vora released the tight hold on her grandmother giving her one final smile before looking over at the clock, ?Thank you very much grandma, I won?t forget this but now I have to go!? she said as she began to back up and leaving the room.

?Have a nice day.? Her grandmother voice called out to her as she left the small office space, leaving the library she noticed that Silvio was still around the area casually having a smoke.  Stopping in her tracks she looked at him and he looked at her as well.  They were across the street from each other but it was still too close for comfort.

No matter if he was a friend of a friend, the simple fact his looks made the whole impression of gangster gave Vora a bad feel, and she would rather a person like that would just disappear than cause trouble for her grandmother establishment. So for that reason she made sure it conveyed it in her eyes that she didn?t want to see him around here ever again. 

Silvio only smirked but it didn?t lessen Varo glare upon him, she wanted him gone and she wanted him gone this instant. He finally threw his hands up and began walking down the street in the opposite direction of where she was heading.

Watching him go made a small weight on her shoulder lighten up a bit, and until he was completely gone she refused to make her way. When the last little bit of his figure disappearing in a corner she finally got the will to leave.

Nothing was going to ruin her day, this day was made for her and no other?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 26, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Taijutsu Training [6/6] *-*


Uzumaki Inoue twisted her body and flung Hakaizen into the ground, causing him to cry out in pain, teeth gritted together.  She quickly rose to her feet and aimed an axe kick at him, which he deftly rolled away from, spinning up onto his feet.  She dashed toward him and he combined a shunshin with a jump, leaping up high into the trees.  She followed him, hopping from branch to branch as they ascended.  They broke through the treetops and Hakaizen turned around, immediately swinging out his leg.  His mom blocked, which was exactly what he wanted.  He used her block as leverage and re-positioned himself in mid air, swinging down his other leg and nailing her in the shoulder, sending her back down into the forest.  She easily recovered, landing on the ground.  Hakaizen followed.

"Not bad, Hakaizen.  Good work.  Now come on, we've got to go join the rest of your team."  He nodded and followed after her back to the campsite, finding her standing there with her arms crossed.  "Why aren't you kids asleep?  Fuck it, know's as good a time as any.  Introductions, then bed.  Now."  She turned to Hirari.  "What's your name?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 26, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Battle in Kumogakure Complete! *-*

Hakaizen was breathing heavily as he lowered his fist and held out a hand to help her up.  He smiled at her kindly, reaching into his pack with his other hand and retrieving a soldier pill.  "Here, eat this.  It'll numb the pain and restore some of your stamina."  He noticed how she held her leg.  "Here, you won't be able to walk on that, will you?"  He scooped her up, one arm cradling her legs, the other around her back.  "Hold on, alright?"  He began the journey back to Kumogakure with the girl in his arms.  He was glad that he won the fight, but could also see that this girl was quite the fighter.  There was a reason Kumogakure was a respected Hidden Village.  Even their genin were tough.


----------



## Island (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Camp

For reasons unknown to me, I decided to stay and watch Hakaizen get beaten and thrashed by his mother. Maybe I wanted to see what we who we would be working with tomorrow, maybe I wanted to see how a real ninja fought, or maybe I just wanted to watch Hakaizen get thoroughly stomped. After a moment of contemplation, I decided upon the latter since I doubted that we?d be working too closely the Chuunin and Jounin and I didn?t really care about what they were proficient in.

When Hakaizen and his mother finished up, she decided to come and address us. She wondered why we weren?t asleep before deciding that she wanted to know our names first.

She asked me first, ?What?s your name??

?Hyuuga Hirari.? I bowed my head.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 26, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Introductions *-*

"Hyuuga.  Interesting."

Inoue took that to mean she was a Taijutsu specialist.  Close combat was dangerous, especially if it went up against ninjutsu.  The name of the game was speed, and she wondered just how fast Hirari could go.  "Alright.  I'm Uzumaki Inoue.  Ninjutsu and Fuinjutsu specialist.  That's Tora, Manji, and Tokugawa."  She pointed to her Chuunin.  "Genjutsu specialist, swordsman, and Doton user, in that order."  She looked over to the other boy with them.  "What's your name, kid?"  Hakaizen merely watched on.  He knew his mom was identifying skill sets.  Although honestly, he doubted how much help genin would be.  He sighed inwardly.  _If a situation arises, I'll definitely prove myself..._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 26, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
____

I smirk. "Shin Jeeha." Comes the answer, and my smirk widens slightly, "single." I quickly add on to the end of my introduction. It was pretty clear that Hakaizen's mom was trying to gather information on Hirari and I, but while Hirari's clan was renown as one of Konoha's clan and were at the forefront of the martial arts world as being the possessor's of one of the deadliest styles in the world . . . 

My family wasn't really _famous_ or anything. Our only call to glory is my grandpa, and the fact that he's the sole successor to the Enlightenment of Ember and Flame style, but given how my dad couldn't advance the art, and how much difficulty _I _was having it, would we even have another successor?


----------



## Cjones (Feb 26, 2013)

*Masami/Hisashi/Marietta*

_Big ol Cluster​_
"Bull shit!" I shouted out, incredulity was the word and that was the type of state I was in after observing the two, Marietta and that Hatake kid, in front of me. The way he handled her hands gently and precise, inviting her over toward the nearby ramen stand for a bite to eat, and not to mention that big dumb Mad TV style smile that he shot their way.

How could he get that close and not get under that little mobsters skin?

“I call for the conversion of hell to the no!” 

“Uhh…Hisa?” 

I heard Masami call out to me, but I had already walked off. It didn’t take any more than a few seconds before I reached the pair. I looked over the boy and then turned my gaze back to the foreign born young lady in front of him. How exactly did he manage to pull something like that off? It was unheard of! “Excuse me my silent lad.” I softly brushed past him, kindly as I do have manners you know, and came face to face with she who was tougher than any boy or man, she who would handle and complete any task placed before, she…who didn’t look to please to see me. 

“Hot eye candy-“

“It’s Marietta, capsice?” 

“If you would’ve let me finished, I would’ve gotten to that part.”

“Be lucky you even got to be in my face.”

“So your threatening me now, _girl_?”

“No, it’s a promise, _boy_.”

Masami stood alongside, who Hisashi referred to as that “Hatake kid”, watching the little squabble between both Marietta and he. This was honestly a new record for the two, a full forty second conversation before it erupted into an argument. Normally any type of interaction between the two would instantly, as fast as the snap of the fingers, turn into a royale. A gloved hand reached out to touch Shizuo in order to get his attention. He was greeted with a small warm smile from Masami as she gestured toward the nearby ramen shop, which she had noticed he had attempted to invite Marietta to, before their untimely arrival.

“I would like to apologize for the interruption, ser. I may not be who wanted to accompany you, but would you mind going to ramen stand with me? As it stands now, those two will be at each other’s throat for awhile…” 

A quick look out the corner of her eye showed visible agitated young girl, a hand on her hip, and eyes in slits along with a boy who mimicked her stance. The only difference between the two being that he had a smirk plastered on his face. While it could look as if they were keeping their distance, the two of them were actually at each others throats. An inaudible sigh was all she could give before turning her attention back to where it was previously.

“If it’s no trouble, it’ll be at your lead. I’m Masami Senju by the way.”​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

_Was it something I said...?_

Shizuo looks between the three figures as he takes a minute or two to process what exactly had just happened.  Easily stepping aside for the Hisashi lad, he watched as his arrival blossomed into a full blown argument, scratching his head sheepishly as if he was perhaps to blame.  And just when he was about to settle down for a quick bowl of ramen with Cenn...

Then there was a slight tap at his shoulder, and he turned to regard the young lady who had accompanied Hisashi.  Listening to her inquiring, he has a dumbfounded look on his face, and begins to realize that the quarrel between the other two would encompass no small amount of time.  Shizuo nods quickly, returning the smile.  He bows when she introduces herself, and pulls his dog tags from around his neck with a rough yank, and allows her to handle them.  The print is rough, and the make simple; crafted with an amateur's hand.  His dog barks as well, and he turns the dog tags over in her hand, revealing in the same crude characters the phrase '...and Hatake Cenn'.  Cenn gives another elated little bark at the revealing of his name as well.  

He then frowns as he realizes he'd broken the chain without much of a way to mend it now.  Sighing, he deposited it in the pocket of his jacket, wasting no time making his way to the ramen shop.  He holds up all five fingers as he arrives, and the ramen chef nodded.  Ichiraku Ramen had become a widespread food chain over the past 150 years, coming a long way from its humble beginnings.  Though, this particular spot was a favorite of Shizuo's, and he was decent friends with the chef.  Needless to say, he's silent during all of this, awaiting some sort of introduction of detailing from Masami, perhaps, and once the ramen is done, the chef sets down five bowls in tandem.  Cenn hops off Shizuo's head, and onto the seat next to him, and begins lapping up the ramen from the bowl in front of him.  The Hatake child, meanwhile, seems to be fumbling to get something from his pockets.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 26, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Liquid! And Pills..._

"Here, eat this. It'll numb the pain and restore some of your stamina.", Hakaizen gave her one of those special pills ninjas used. Was it soldier pill...? Sensei told her about them, but she never actually saw one this close, let alone eating one. She put it in her mouth without hesitation and swallowed. And in that instance...

She...

Felt...

AWESOME!!

That was a very effective pill. She needed to remember to buy some. But as soon as she thought that, Hakaizen lifted her up and carried her in his arms. "Wha...What?!", She yelled, but the Konoha boy was already making his way to the village. Why, Why was he carrying Misa?! WHY?!


----------



## Chronos (Feb 26, 2013)

Jin

Humanity?s sense of realism is very much stained by their constant mockery of what they believe to be true. As long as there?s belief, humans will be always be trapped within their own realm of what?s true and what?s fiction, what are lies and what?s considered reality. And it doesn't matter how much they squabble with facts, the truth of the matter is that every human builds his or her own reality. 

No matter how twisted! How ironic or how evil! Humans are things that are guided by their own thoughts and beliefs, it doesn't have to do with knowledge, not with self righteousness, nor will! Like a child who?s interested in a mate. Self-conscious, weak minded?. He doesn't become closer because his thoughts, his reality! Halts him mid way! 

Irony of the matter is that these worlds can be changed. 

 ?But I promise you that my reality, cannot change! Its already a determined path, I don?t want to. I only want to fully capture the true nature of human thought, and bend it to my will! You see, he who controls human psychology, controls humans.

All these? disgrace! 

All these squirming little insects that roam these lands, ruled by the most of the worst kind of people and they suggest that me, that I am the parasite among the living filth that wonder through the tamed lands.

Well? better to be labeled as ?clinically insane?? That to be deduced a murderer, while being perfectly sane.  

"Those were my thoughts once before. When I believed that human's were such livid creatures."

The boy said, playing with a toothpick in the tip of his mouth. Those thoughts that once engulfed his sense of well being, how he suppressed them... He himself wondered, but they were there. Bellowing at his well being, but at such, the boy had already mastered a much more powerful will, one that engulfed his well being, into becoming something he would ultimately be proud of. Set thoughts made him remind himself of the King, he wasn't around as much, he himself hasn't seen him for about a week. It was at this point that he began to question if he should really consider that boy a teammate. Though Jin truly considered this child to be very cool, and easy to humor, he couldn't help but feel that they were like to side of the different coins. Compatible, but not able to see each other clearly. 

In fact, Jin felt much more relieved knowing that he didn't have much to do lately. Peace seemed to engulfed Fuzen, and the people seemed to be much more lovely than before. Did something good happened? Be it what it may, the boy couldn't help but release a satisfied smirk at how things were progressing lately. If he were Kage, this would be heaven by now! But no, he hated that position with a passion. It was too time consuming and it would get in the way to his daily routine of, well, doing absolutely nothing. The tranquil life of a shinobi such as him. Something he wouldn't trade for the world, how the hell was he considered such a talented ninja, he would never know. He couldn't even make out what he had eaten for breakfast this morning.

"Hah, yeah. People do seem to get the wrong impression of me. Of course, this is only natural. You don't always see such a vivid mess of a kid like me."

He chuckled right after he finished that sentence. It held some truth, but in reality he was far from normal. Not only because he held forces unknown to other, such as Solstice and the ability to somehow control fire with impeccable precision. He was talented with flames, the art of manipulating fire. Better than what he believed, though it was boastful to this so, he had to agree that he wasn't any part of litter. He had strength, however minimal. He wasn't the best, he was sure of that, he would prefer if other would measure his strength. But he wouldn't hold bars either if someone were to force him into a corner, be it for whatever reason.

"Why am I thinking this? All this is giving me a bad vibe. Ahh... I just want to sleep."

​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 26, 2013)

*Jin
Memories of a Distorted Past
Jin's notes # 43*

As time inevitably can only progress forwards, so does humanity. There's never a standstill, there's no moment for rest. Life's a constant battle and I suppose that secluding thought in lie is the best way to keep sane. Ironically, the sensation of hypocrisy eludes me, I never believed in lies. Never had I found a reason to, a lie is a lie after all. No way to explain that with better idioms. An entity in which civilization uses to appeal to either their needs, ours, or others. 

But what does it really mean to lie? To bend the truth, to escape reality as a whole. To seclude one's thoughts, and to believe something that's ultimately the opposite of what's real. And so, I am to believe that I, to preserve my sanity, must hide behind a facade. To masquerade the reality of my self-being. I must smile, when sadden. I must portray happiness when angered. I can't give in to anxiety, to doubt, to probably the other me. 

To the reality of me. 

And as the dark side of the Earth bellows on its inhabitants, we are but only termites, but knowledgeable. And yet, we need to seclude ourselves in lies to preserve our status of sane.

Must I believe that in reality, the cynics that made me what I am today. The reality that I once embraced to be true... Am I faltering? Am I becoming weaker in my belief, in myself as a human. 

My ideology says that humans should be righteous beings, yet can I not uphold that if I accept human imperfection? I believe humans are ultimately people are motivated by self-interest; distrustful of human sincerity or integrity. And as such, I accept that nature.

Yet to do so, is to be closed minded.

How long have I lied to myself? Have I been wrong my entire life? 

How can humans be so complicated?

Have I gone insane?

Or maybe, in reality every man is deluded. Every man suffer from insanity, and every man is insane. 

Are we all insane? Are we all just escaping a reality that will ultimately bind us? Are we just creature who are liars. Can't we be honest with ourselves and not be criticized for it? Must I always hide behind a facade? Must I always say that "I'm fine", embracing pain and agony in a shell of my own personal conscious. There's no escape of reality, yet we elude it so well.

May I be saying that all happiness it a lie itself? I don't think so, but the majority of lies are. Fake happiness bequeaths actual happiness. What a thought...

Have lies evolved to such a degree? 

Wealth, power, love... lies are all sweat anodyne for heartache. 

At least it seems that way.​


----------



## Fedster (Feb 26, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Strength Training [1/6]_

"Now, Misa, remember this is a dojo, not a combat field. Don't break anything, ok?", Nekome Rei warned his daughter, Misa, as they walked side by side to the Clan's dojo. The blonde shinobi adjusted her headband, and took her shoes off upon entering. His father did the same, and joined her in the middle of the tatami.

"You always say that when we come here, father. I haven't broken anything as of yet, now have I?", Misa smiled reassuringly to him, and he acknowledged that fact. Then, she got into a fighting stance. "No jutsus, right?"

"Yes, only hand-to-hand, and no ninja tools...!", his body leaned forward, and raced towards her, fists prepared. If she learnt something from him, it was his sudden attacks. She avoided the first fist that rushed towards her. Misa turned her head to see another punch. The first was used as a distraction for the real thing. She raised an open hand and swiftly deviated the incoming attack, leaving his side wide open.

She launched an knee attack to her father's side. She was so hitting him. Or so she thought...

Rei made a swift and acrobatic jump in the air, widening the distance. How could he do that? Misa's jaw dropped in disbelief, and leapt towards him. Her leg shot up to his chest. Sadly for her, He dodged it just in time, letting her butt hit the ground. Misa got up, she wasn't done yet...


----------



## Chronos (Feb 26, 2013)

Jin
Within the realm of his dreams

~*~

I am conscious that I?m dreaming. The world around me is dark; I can feel myself floating through an endless abyss, unknowing of the area around me, faint glints of smog coursed through the void. I am at a standstill and all I hear is the faint voice of someone in the distance. Its words are? empty. They show no emotion, it?s straight, forward and to the point. I cannot make out what the voice is saying though. At least not completely, is far too vague and mysterious, distant? yet very warming. It?s descriptive, yet I cannot truly make out what it is saying. 

But I know that it?s there, it?s not visualizing me as a whole, but it?s my spectator. It wasn?t there before; I had no recollection of that being ever existing. Not until very recently. It?s watching me float in this endless abyss. Though I know its presence is not necessarily visible, even though I can sense that it can?t see me. It can truly, visualize me and create a certain image of my physical form. I can sense that? person. It can only watch and I can only hear that person. I know it?s human, I can sense it. 

And though its words are faint, I feel certain warmth emanating through them. They?re reaching me, yet I cannot speak back to it. To that person?

To you. 

You?re voice is? empowering. I can?t explain it, but? I feel as if I should know you. I feel as if some strange force called us together. I want to know you, but all I can do is think. My body, now floating in an endless sky, darkened and filled with smog. I am unable to even bend a single finger. I know you?re beginning to understand me. I know that you?re reading through these thoughts of mines. I can sense your voice fade? please, don?t go!

Please!

Allow me to speak to you one more time! Am I able to see you again!? Please don?t fade!

?

Let me hear you voice again? just one more time. 

~*~

Morning finally arose. As the rays of beaming sunlight glared through the glass window, the brilliance of the sun?s rays was enough to awake me from my slumber. As if I had an unbearable nightmare, I jolt of the bed with my heart racing, placing my hand on my chest and trying to steady my breathing. However, I can?t really recall having any sort of dream; I can?t seem to remember what that nightmare that I was having last night was. Or, maybe it wasn?t a nightmare? Or at least it didn?t feel like it, it felt more like a lucid dream, yet I had no recollection of what happened?

I see the clock on my bed side; it?s earlier than I expected it to be. 6:34 AM.

?What day is today??

I asked myself with slight curiosity, as I search the room, I notice that the calendar before me had a large circle around the 15th of June. 

?It?s June? right??

I can?t seem to recollect my thoughts. I can?t seem to remember much at all, but I know that today is some special day. I know I should start getting up, but the bearing laziness keeps me wedged into my sheets. However, I need to get up. There?s no point in staying in my sheet at this moment, I need to get up and try and go to?

??Work? No, today?s a day off, right? Yes, right. I remember now. I circled that day because it?s the beginning of my vacation.?

Things seem to become much clearer the more I think about it; however that dream still lingers in my thoughts. I know it was a very nice dream, I know I felt as if I didn?t want to escape it, but? 

I can?t seem to recall anything from it. It all went by so fast.  
A deep breath and a slow exhale and I remove my sheet and head towards the bathroom, quickly remove my underwear and throw it towards the hamper, sliding the curtains of my shower open, I step in, and proceed to shower myself. Indulging on the warm water sprinkling over my body, the heat was enough to cause my skin to fall in satisfaction.

It felt nice. 

There was nothing like waking in the morning and taking a warm shower. There was really no other way to start out the morning. But still, it bothered me that I couldn?t remember that dream. It was as if I've lost the opportunity of obtaining something? something precious. Like a child that didn't get his toy.

???

I hear a voice.

?Huh??

My head turns and I try to make out the voice that rang on my head.

?Who?s there??

I repeat, with noted worry. Did someone break in to my home? 
The possibility was possible, I live secluded on top of a large mountain. Maybe someone has been eyeing me for a while now. Maybe they intend to steal from me.

I turn the shower off, and try to hone my hearing. But they were no footsteps or idle chatter. Maybe they?re expecting me, but? I can?t go out now. My body is exposed? 
I quiet down and attempt to hear if there?s someone in the background, but all is quiet. 

?Maybe? they left??

That?d be stupid. It very unlikely someone would go out their way to barge into someone?s house just to leave. Or maybe? I imagined it? After several minutes passed, I picked up my towel and wrapped it around my body, stepping out of the shower I started to search the house from top to bottom. 
There was no one, not a single soul. 

All the doors were locked and all the windows were shut, there weren't any signs of entry at all. I checked all the closets thoroughly; I looked in both attic and basement. But there was no one.

???

Maybe it?s just my imagination. Yes, I do have a vivid imagination. Maybe I?m just subconsciously remembering that dream? Yeah, that must be it. 
?I could?ve sworn I heard something??

I return to the bathroom and finish up my morning routine...

*Fade to White*

"That dream again... Is this an effect of the Solstice?"​


----------



## Island (Feb 26, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Speed Training [4/4, Part 2]

Apparently one of our clones got struck down by the strange man while the other two rounded corners and made their escape. We hoped that he?d pursue them instead of us, but he made an immediate one-eighty and darted in our direction. For obvious reasons, we were headed for the Mizukage?s office, but he didn?t know that. At least, he _shouldn?t_ have known that. Nevertheless, the man pursued us, possibly under the suspicion that we were headed to the Mizukage?s office before this whole fiasco began and put his money on us still trying to get there rather than genuinely escape.

_Zooooom!_

He rushed past us and darted up a wall.

_?Hara, maybe we should get ready for battle.?_


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Lady Noe, the Blackthorn*

_Now now, little penguin_

From a small water filled depression near Haranubi, a tall, sinuous figure coalesces from the water.  She has a charming smile on her face, and takes a few tentative steps towards the young boy.  Her facial expressions shift for a moment, as if she's trying to order about the exact phrase that would be appropriate.

"I apologize for the trouble, Haranubi-kun.  There was a...a slight mix up, do to a mixing of fortune.  I don't believe Meiji will bother you anymore though.  Please, proceed with the last few bits of your training exercise; the Coffee Tracker is not one to enjoy waiting, I am sure."

And with that, the water returns to its former state, splashing back to the ground.  Above, Meiji had already climbed to the first window of the Mizukage's office, and entered the window.  From the opening, Haranubi, and anyone else on the street below, could hear his boisterous laughter.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 27, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Smart Ass *-*

Inoue rose an eyebrow as she regarded the boy.  She shook her head a few times, carefully thinking about her next words.  "Okay... 'Shin Jeeha.'  Now, maybe instead of telling me some unnecessary bullshit like your current... relationship status... you can actually tell me something I can use.  How do you fight?  What ninjutsu can you use?"  Hakaizen forced down the laugh that threatened to rise up his throat and walked over to the tent.  "Well, you already know what I can do so I'm going to bed.  Night, all."  He didn't wait for them to respond, as he very much doubted any of them would, and drew a blanket from his backpack.  He laid it on the ground and quickly went to sleep.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 27, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Carrying the Girl Home *-*

Hakaizen smiled to himself as the two of them made their way back to Kumogakure at an easy pace, Hakaizen carrying Misa the whole way there.  It would take a while to get back to Kumo, seeing as he had to carry the young girl with him, so he decided it would be best to engage her in small talk.  Judging from her reaction, he guessed lifting her up had caught her a tad off guard.  It would be best to try and remove some of the tension.  "Were you born in Kumo?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2013)

*Tetsuya Kazama
Jawbreaker*

?Da Fuq??

Tetsuya had hit nothing but air as she watched the follicles of Ryuu?s ?well styled? hair blow upward. Time stopped, the entire sequence of events took place in a matter of centiseconds, Ryuu bent backward and looped around her driving his fist upward to deliver a right hook.  The white haired girl opened her side up and tilted to the side providing Ryuu a sizable target to strike, but this was a ploy. As his fist rocketed forward Tetsuya trapped his fist coiling her arm around his. Using his momentum she fell backward pulling him with her and locking her knees against his sternum.

*?Monkey Flip!!?*

She let go of his arm and pressed upward with her knees catapulting young Matsuzaki into the adjacent wall of his office. Wasting no time she planted her hands by her head and kipped herself off the ground, tapping the heel of her boot against the ground. It was almost as if all the air in the room was imbibed to the point below Tetsuya?s feet, gathering in a pocket beneath her feet

*BOOM*

It popped causing the air to rend and roar in agony as Tetsuya took off like a bullet out of the chamber. A nebula of dust and debris shrouded her and more importantly she was faster this time around. The Mugenshi girl was upon her foe in milliseconds. He barely had any time to react the young industry titan had to make himself more diminutive in stature to make himself a smaller target and bring his arms up to guard expecting a strike. However Tetsuya took to the air splitting her legs so her knees were parallel with Ryuunosuke?s shoulders, she locked her feet together.

*?ANGEL OF WIN SPECIAL!!!"

HURRACARANA*

She rocked her upper body backward and pulled Ryuu?s head with her legs, the entire movement happened so fast he probably didn?t know what was going on, as was flipped onto his back hitting his office floor with a thud. The Angel of Win pushed herself up off the ground and brought her leg up into the air, full extension, spinning she brought it down on Ryuu with sickening velocity.

*BOOM*

Tumult kicked up from where she had hit, but instead of hearing the cracking of ribs the white haired girl had hit something much harder, the ground. Sneering with disgust she turned her head?

*CRACK

BOOM*

Ryuunosuke drove his knuckle into the jawline of the Viper. The strike came in at over four hundred miles per hour and absolutely rocked Tetsuya. A tremor wracked her entire body before some kind of strange blow back phenomena sent her not just clear cross the office, but through the wall of the office into another corridor entirely. The Akuma stood there panting a satisfied look of accomplishment across his faith. He opened his mouth to make some kind of quip?

?Now that was surprising. I didn?t think there was anyone who could get the jump on me without using those bitchmade illusions??

The Viper walked back into the office, using the second door created by her sudden departure. A horrid black, blue, green, and red mark stricken across her jawline where Ryuu had slugged her. She applied pressure with her hand trying to knock her jaw back in place.

*Kukuku*

?I never got to meet my parents??

She trailed off as she pulled off the glove on her left hand and grabbed something from a garter/holster positioned near her thigh with the right-gloved hand. A few deft flicks of the wrists and a sliver glint shone from her hand, it was a butterfly knife. She brought the knife up to her left hand and sliced across. It was all done nonchalantly as if cutting her hand open was standard practice. She positioned the bleeding hand over her boot and squeezed causing rivulets of blood to splash down on her footwear.

?Don?t really care to know them to be completely honest. They say their dead but with the Mugenshi priest you never know, actually I wouldn?t be surprised if they killed them.?

She took the knife and made a small incision on the back of her legs, making sure to nick a smaller vein. Blood flowed down onto the boots causing the black boots to glow yellow. She brought her bloody hand to her white scarf and smeared the crimson on it.

?I?m sorry I?m beating around the bush and talking about myself too much. That?s so rude to do on a first date. So what was it like when you walked in and saw your mommy nailed to the wall? Is that the reason you?re such an angry little boy??

Tetsuya kicked off but this was much different than any of the previous times, her movements had no sound, there was no sonic boom, it was just a lethal dosage of speed. Before Ryuu could even utter a word she was in front of him, her eyes closed with a cutesy smile.

?Did you cry out? Were you like a blathering baby? Did you feel your heart tear into a million little pieces? Come on tell me what it was like when you saw mommy for the last time!!!?
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 27, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Matsuzaki Tower*​
*Welcome to the Jungle~*​
Fast. Unbelievably fast. Ryuu didn't care much about those little shits at the academy. They weren't a challenge. Their arrogance was generally misplaced. Big fish dominating small ponds. He couldn't take delight in crushing such spectacularly cruddy opposition. This, though... Beads of sweat and ragged rhythmic breathing showed she was definitely worthy of his fists. She initially had his curiosity, but now...? She had his attention.

Why is she...? The cutting resulted in the tiniest cant of Ryuu's head combined with mild bewilderment, which was immediately followed by indifference and an earnest shrug. No, he really didn't give a shit what she was doing. He couldn't help but grin, feral as it was, until she started speaking.


“I’m sorry I’m beating around the bush and talking about myself too much. That’s so rude to do on a first date. So what was it like when you walked in and saw your mommy nailed to the wall? Is that the reason you’re such an angry little boy?”​
Twitching eyebrows furrowing, Ryuu's shrinking ink black iris briefly flickered a majestic shade of gold. Her comment pried his sneering mouth open to retort, and then there she was, in his face. There was a speed that ceased being calculable to the eyes, much less the mind. That incomprehensible swiftness was a thing the teenage tycoon had yet to experience. Quite simply, you blinked, and then you woke up later wondering what in the hell happened. He was spooked, but it was in a thrilled manner, and an almost devious smile stretched Ryuu's mouth until it strained with a desire to rid her face of that sunny smile. Brutally. He wanted to kill her. No, _fight_ her.

“Did you cry out? Were you like a blathering baby? Did you feel your heart tear into a million little pieces? Come on tell me what it was like when you saw mommy for the last time!!!”
​
"You..." His normally subtle fury was now a crescendo of rising anger that began striking that climactic boiling point. Grievous rage was the flavor of wrath she was systematically hammering at. The Geppetto to this puppet show, the hunger within was surfacing. Ryuu's quivering hand jutted forth in an attempt to ensnare that jolly facade, clutching the ghostly image as it faded from sight. She was everywhere, it seemed, talking, taunting, he heard none of it.

Shut up. Shut the _fuck_ up! You son of a bitch! Ryuu's fist hit glass that immediately shattered, the sharp sound denoting the moment his fragile mind snapped. Why was he so angry? Was it his mother's death? Was it the mystery? The lies? As if splashing into the waking world from a dream Ryuu plunged into his wrecked office once more. Alert, but changed. He was losing to it. His personal vow... the one he swore he would not break. He was losing to _it_. 

"No," Ryuu finally answered her, tense, and motionless. "It has nothing to do with that. I don't even recall it. My anger..." He swiped a fist in a smooth sweeping strike aimed at her face, once more tagging a phantom as he felt a harsh blow explode on his head. A normal human might've died, or might be seeing stars at the very least... even the hard headed Akuma. Something changed, though, even as he flew through not one... but several walls.

Several holes later, Ryuu sat in a pile of rubble and office supplies, his head cast in a downward droop. It was sagging, but he wasn't unconscious. Chin lifting from the monstrous kick, ears ringing, Ryuu rose from the debris of his dramatic entrance with growing hostility. Crumbling plaster fell all around him in the pitter-patter of chunks and specks. Above him flickering lights sparked, struggling to properly function. 

Dusting himself off, his aching neck nearly broken from the force of the kick, Ryuu said, "...is my curse. If you're so curious..." 

Ryuu's speed seemed to enhance with the ungodly transformation that left him moving with violent force through the busted path to his office and landing in an unthinkable moment of alarming elegance. 

An eager grin stretched as Ryuu's soothingly deep voice ominously stated, 


"_Ask her yourself_."​


----------



## Cjones (Feb 27, 2013)

LT
_Dios no Sabe​_
This place really was a hell on earth. How anyone could live in a place like this...was beyond reason.

"So now we’re supposed to track her down…*sigh*?"

*Bark*

The deep and gruff voice of Alucard broke her out of her thoughts. His eyes held a look of determination, far greater than hers. Laughing a bit the Inzuka rubbed behind his ear and gave him a pat on the head. “You trying to get me motivated? I appreciate it!” If he was ready for this, then she had no choice but to be the same way. The bond between canine and master was a deep one, if she lost her drive than it would only make the mission worse not to mention that Alucard may even begin to look down on her in some way.  With a toothy grin, Eiji pointed to a nearby establish with bright neon signs and what seemed to be an inebriated man urinating on the side of the building. Those two things instantly pointed to one thing. “There’s a tavern, always the best place to start.” With the building in her sights they began to walk over and ascend the six steps leading into the tavern. In the moment she reached for the knob to open the door it seemed like slow motion.

_*Inside...*_
"These are the orders from our boss. In your best interest...it would be best to come along." Inside the dust and cob webbed filled cabin sat disoriented customers down on their luck. At a table far in the back two cloaked stood over a woman in a cloak.

"So...you refuse to answer us?" One of the men questioned again. The simply crossed her legs, exposing her long milky silk like legs. A small smile could be seen on the woman’s face who finally responded with a simple "Tehee." This only proved to infuriate the men, who then decided that if she wouldn't listen with words, they would force or rather, kill her.

"You've wronged our boss. We offered you to come back and pay for your crimes, but you dare ignore us?" One of the men pulled out a glass vile, popped open the cap, and poured it onto the table. "You don’t want to answer to our boss? THEN YOU'LL PAY FOR WHAT YOU DID WITH YOUR LIFE!" One of the men hollered as he simultaneously slammed his hand down on the table wooden table. 

"SUMMONING JUTSU!"
*Outside...*

Right as Eiji hand touched the knob.

*BOOM!*​
The tavern exploded into a cloud of debris. The force sent her fly back and into a nearby building, collapsing on top of her. From out the dust cloud where the tavern once stood a cloaked figure, jumped through the air, before landing on top of a hard metallic roof. "THERE SHE IS!" A voice yelled from the ruined tavern. Soon a giant red salamander appeared. "YOU AVOIDED THAT FIREBALL? You’re TRICKY I’ll GIVE YOU THAT, AFTER HER!" The man yelled from above before his partner and he jumped from the top of the salamander and began to give chase across the roof top. 

Unfortunately for Eiji, the whole escapade went unseen as Alucard began digging her out from underneath the debris. No matter how much of a ninja you are, you’re never prepare to suddenly be tossed into a building of metal and then have it collapse on you, at least when your guard isn’t up. To make matters worse, the sun had begun to set giving this already dark town a deep red glow, like it was on fire, but then again this was a hell on earth.

“Ugh…dammit, how the hell did that happen? Sorry boy, looks like we’ll have to start fresh in the morning.”

*Bark*

*Later…*
Night time had fallen at the hellish town know as Dios no Sabe. Inside a nearby hotel, Eiji had begun to set up for the night, ready to begin her search in the morning. To her immense surprised despite the disgusting condition this nightmarish hole was in, the hotels weren’t half bad in the slightest. A local rumor she had heard around town was that a “very beautiful woman had these keep up to pair, mostly for her own service.” In front of her was a small table littered empty candy wrappers, chip bags, plates and all kind of sweets. The hotel was the largest building in the outpost designed similar to a winter cottage and once again, to her surprise, they even had decent things to eat here.

"Guess I'll go and read up more on these reports."

*Outside...*
Far from the scene near the cliffs that watched over the barren wasteland that Dios no Sabe inhabited, stand two silhouetted figures, both wearing thick long black leather over coat hoodies watching over as the sun begins to set. One of them sits down dangling his feet over the cliff while resting his elbow on the other. The other stands dignified behind him.

"Geez, I can't believe I let her send me here. This lead had better following through. Otherwise I’m going to be one unhappy little genin" his voice sounding young and lazy as he comments on what occurred. He shakes his head like a disappointed mother would at her child. "Just keep telling myself, this'll all pay off once I find her...I hope" The young ponders in thought while taking out a neatly wrapped piece of candy from his pocket and unfolding it. So wrapped up in his thoughts, he hadn’t notice his partner’s towering figure looming over him. The sudden darkness caused the young male to look up and panic, his partner intimidating frame not only scaring him, but causing him to drop his candy down the cliff.

*PTT PTT PTT*​
The candy quickly disappeared down the hill below and into the dark depths below. "Oh what the hell man that was my last piece of candy!" The Young one scolded becoming upset at his lost while pulling back his hood in the process. Silverish hair with a tint of green and an elaborate patch, or mask, covering over both eyes this could only be one person. The taller figure mimicked the action, rolling back he’s hood as well, revealing a spiked mask and doll eyes. 

“Damn Retsu you gotta stop scaring me like that! You’re just as bad as Marietta!”

In response Retsu tugged he’s…her’s…it’s…whatever the hell this being is suppose to be, head  over to the side like a confused dog.  “Uhhh…never mind, let’s just see if we can find something of interest here.”​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 27, 2013)

*Jin
The Broken Glass*












…A riveting tale of whimsical despair. 

…A melodramatic story that will touch your heart. 

…A maniac’s apologue of drought and sadness.

All these seem unworthy to completely embellish the truth behind what this writing might hold. In all truthfulness there is no meaningful title for what I am about to release in this slight piece of paper… What I write, is what I feel at this particular moment, at this particular instant. It’s not about a tale that resides on neither the righteousness of a hero, nor the decay of a once use to be hero. It’s not about the resilience of a fighter that strives for something better; it’s not about two lovers that quest for their place to be…

It’s just the story of a boy that had his misfortunes on hand. Not even that, it might be the cold hard truth to say that it’s the story of a kid that has many, many problems. That fights and despairs and allows negativity to thrive his well being. This is a tale of an unsure child who cannot go beyond that single stand point that called regression. A coward whose own thoughts kill his very sense of truth… And even though he witnesses reality first hand, there is only his owns insecurities and own sense of being that continuously causes him to wither in his own anguish. 

A child’s rotting existence that causes his own suffering.

A boy who life cycles within the same destined path, no matter how much he paved through torment, all seemed to have ended up in catastrophic disasters wherein human lives were sacrificed for the purpose of pure malice. The shouts of madness and torture once bellowed within the thoughts of this child who memories had been whipped clean. A boy who's past is far much more disturbing that what he believes to be true, in actuality... the child is oblivious to how his story commenced. 

Like glass, the pieces of his memories were not lost, or hidden, but wiped from the faze of reality. His name, his clan, his history. All were drowned and consumed within the sea of flames he witnessed around 11 years ago. An image that's blurred in his mind. Everything is a blur, all is uncertain. Not even the high lords would understand what had occurred to his past. But better yet, would they ever try to remember? Was his past such a tragic encounter within the human balance, was he such an important piece a much larger plan? Questions that brew in his mind which in actuality had no answer. 

..He knew all to well that these memories held no meaning in the present life he held. He knew far to well. And as the shadow of once true bliss reached to him, he can feel as madness begins to crawls within his sense of well being. The flames that ushered the path of his destruction, the flames that fans the source of his power are raging within his very soul. The power of his will is now stronger than ever before, but what caused such a drastic change on his being, one that he discarded his past completely and dwells no longer on human interest. But on selfish and righteous sense of being. What caused this reality within him? He no longer knew, but something felt like it shattered. Something caused a distorting shift in his sense of perception, and although he himself has force to forget that, he know it was for the better cause of his future. 

I am an elite.

This were the words he remember spewing the moment he was forced to use his very sense of survival against another, living, breathing human... Where no bars held him in his path and where he paved blood on the road to his inevitable victory. To the truth he now evades with much terror. He is so used to forgetting, he so used to clouding his mind into a false existence. It became normal to forget. It became so fitting to just avoid things. Reason being that he's so lazy. It better to just forget, it's much better to be like this. 

It's easier. 

Imagine a white canvas, there's are variations of colors, shades, shadows, detailed marked explicitly on the magnificently colored piece of paper in front of you. This is the minds of all he and she who lives upon this cycling Earth. A place where vividness and lusciousness roamed, no matter how the gloom might spread, or how the joy might stain the piece. But not for Jin, for him the blank canvas has only a single, blackened dot it it's lower half of the canvas. A man who's surrounded by the emptiness of the void.

A child who desired to forget.

Cloud you're mind. It'll be better of, trust me.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 27, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
____

With a sigh, I scratch the back of my head, looking down as I do so. Jeez, this woman was pushy. And kind of annoying. Looking back up at the red head, I tilt my head to the side and frown, feeling slightly annoyed from lack of sleep, but still keeping my exterior of coolness and serenity: "Ara?" I look at her in feign confusion. "If you wanted to know what I could do, why did you ask for my name?" I answer her question with another question, before continuing, removing a single arm from the depths of my pocket. "As for my abilities . . . " I hold up a palm, and concentrate on flowing my chakra through the air, focusing it onto the space just hovering above my hand and . . .

_*Sizzle sizzle.

*_Starting as a single small ember, a flame manifests over my hand, before growing into a palm sized fireball, before sizzling out and dissipating as I cancel the technique. "I fight using a mixture of martial arts and fire." I explain, but leaving out the detail as to what exactly the art was. He didn't like her very much.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 27, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Chit-Chat with Konoha Boy_

Misa buried her face in his hands, in case someone she knew came across them and misunderstood the situation. What was this guy doing? He was either bragging of his strength, being absurdly kind, or...

NO! Not _that_. Upon thinking it, she flushed crimson red, and tried to get down, but to no avail. So Misa decided to just go with it and endure the humilliating way back. "Yes, my clan moved to Kumo after the end of the war. We still have the Shrine where we buried the first generations. It's always full of stray cats..", She let out a nervious giggle, before continuing. "S-so what about you? I think you haven't told me your last name.", She narrowed her eyes. "You are not an Inuzuka, are you? Because if you are, I swear that I...", She didn't complete the sentence, for she couldn't come up with an adequate punishment.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 27, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Carrying the Girl Home *-*

Hakaizen chuckled and shook his head.  "N-no, Misa-san, I'm not an Inuzuka.  My full name is Uchiha Hakaizen.  I am of the Uchiha clan, but my mom is an Uzumaki.  I haven't been able to awaken my Sharingan yet, though."  He leaped up from a clearing onto a large stone, and then from there back into the village.  He landed easily and set the girl down.  "I had a lot of fun, miss Nekome Misa.  You're a pretty decent fighter.  Now come on, you can show me Kumogakure's restaurants, I'm starving.  If you're hungry, too, it'll be my treat."  He looked back at her.  "Can you walk?  Or do you wish for me to carry you there?"  He spoke with an honest look on his face, trying to show her that he wasn't trying to mess with her or anything.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 27, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Reinforcements!  Escape Back to the Leaf! *-*

Inoue nodded as he showed her his technique.  "Good.  Now then, bed."  She stood to pitch her own teams tent when a single kunai knife shot from the tent and stabbed dangerously close to Hakaizen's face.  His eyes widened and he immediately got to his feet and shot out of the tent, already forming seals.  "Dead Eye!"  He looked up in the leaves to see three more shuriken come down towards his mother.  He leaped over her and loosed three kunai, deflecting them.  The man named Tora stood.  "Inoue-san!  There's a monstrous amount of chakra heading our way!"  She looked back.  "Fuck!  Tokugawa!"  "On it!"  The man clapped his hands together in the Serpent seal.  "Earth Release!"  He slammed his hands into the ground and rose a giant wall of rock and stone that separated them from the genin.  Out of the wall came a Doton Clone.  "Come on!  I'm taking you three home!"


----------



## Chronos (Feb 27, 2013)

Jin

Morning broke. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary today either, his minds been through thoughts that shouldn't been trifled with lately. He knew as much, but this was a slight price he had to pay for accepting madness into his being. Of course, the flames of chaos still burn brightly in his soul. His Solstice was not yet seeded within his will quite yet. Shreds of madness still lingered within it's raging hatred, forcing the boy's mind to try and turn against his own master. Shaking his head, the boy stood from his sheets, yawning, he placing his hand at the back of his head, rubbing his messed up charcoal dark hair, while he paced towards the next to his where the bathroom was located. He managed to do his morning routine, he got dressed and saw himself on the mirror before him.

"Damn I look good!"

These were the only words that he managed to spill out his mouth due to sheer image of his presence on the mirrored screen before him. Checking his profile, before long he stepped out of his home, arms behind his head, walking through the busy streets of Fuzen as he wondered what he should do for the rest of the day. Once again, he didn't feel like he should train of even try and go on a mission, but now that he thought about it his wallet was crying for substance. He only had enough money for the rest of the day, so he should go to the Kage's office and suggest if he could get a mission of two for today. He needed the cash. 

"Man, that really sucks. Though I've have been wasting my money of the recent comic books I've seen on the stores. Not my fault. The writers should know when they should release their books. What utter misfortune though..."

He said to himself. In an act of self-pity, he still knew that he wouldn't have any other choice than to go to the office and suggest a mission for himself. The Kage won't be too happy either. He'll be pissed at him because he has neglected his shinobi duties for quite sometime. And that shit ain't cool. At least in his standards. He thought the Kage expected for too much of Jin, I mean what did he thought he was? He was asking to much of a guy like Jin.

"Sure. I might the best at what I do, but that doesn't mean I want to go prancing around the world trying to prove a point or something..."

Jin said with noted annoyance. As he sigh he continued, pacing towards the village mission counter.​


----------



## Island (Feb 27, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Back to Konoha

Just as I thought I was going to get some l sleep, a kunai came through the tent and nearly took out Hakaizen. At this point, Hakaizen jumped out and dashed out the tent, leaving Jeeha and myself to our own devices. Naturally, I took this as an opportunity to activate Byakugan and prepare myself for another fight.  As I left the tent, I found Hakazien being showered in kunai and shuriken, as well as the Chuunin making preparations for battle. Apparently I wouldn?t be getting a fight; one of the Chuunin created a massive Doton Wall and then explained that he was taking us back to Konoha.

Apparently our mysterious attackers were too much for us.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 27, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Campsite
____

This was just not my day for sleeping. Whichever gods reigned over 'sleep' had decided that I would not get any rest today, and seemed determined to throw everything at me in a divine attempt to keep me awake.

Or something stupid like that.

Just as I was about to head off back to my tent, ready to catch up on some much needed sleep, the a bombard of kunai knives rained upon our campsite, several of them ripping through our tent and nearly cutting into me. Was I _ever_ going to get any sleep? I needed _rest_, dammit. Couldn't these people just wait until the morning like reasonable people before they tried killing us?

Apparently not. Another kunai flew in, cutting Hakaizen across the cheek, to which he responded with by activating his weird eye jutsu and darting out to confront the attackers. 

With Hirari, I left the tent, a ball of of intense fire flaring up in my hand, the embers of the flame dancing in my eyes as I stepped out once again into the night. However, before I could attack, a large wall of earth suddenly erupted in front of me, one of Hakaizen's mom's team-mates having summoned it to protect us from another round of kunai, before telling us we needed to leave.

Though slightly apprehensive, I accepted the offer.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 27, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Let's go get some Liquid!_

"U-Uchiha?", Misa blinked as he heard Hakaizen's last name. So he was a member of the (in)famous Uchiha clan...No wonder why he kicked her butt. They were fierce in battle, and a kind of weird clan, from what she heard. And he also was an Uzamaki? Weeeeird.

"Well, all that fighting made me a bit hungry too...", She said as she was put her feet to the ground. Thank God. "Okay, let's get going. I know one that is great. And you don't need to carry me there!", Misa warned the Uchiha. She would watch him closely, in case he tried to do something funny.

The restaurant she went into looked decent, very open and with a good view of the valley. She sat on one of the wooden tables and indicated Hakaizen to sit. "Hey, Tema-san!", Misa yelled to the woman behind the counter."One order of noodles for me and...For you?", She directed that question to her companion.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 27, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Flee *-*

Hakaizen begrudgingly began following the Chuunin, despite every single cell, every fucking atom within him begging him, _screaming_ at him to turn around and help out.  His fists and jaw were both tightly clenched, his knuckles turning white and his teeth beginning to hurt.  He slowly and gradually began to slow down bit by bit.  He began to slightly trail behind the group, throwing in a few heavy breaths to make it seem like he was growing tired.  Once he had trailed behind to an acceptable distance, he dropped from the trees and spun on his heel, taking off toward the fight between his mom and the assailants.  When the rock clone immediately tried to give chase when he noticed Hakaizen had taken off, the young Uchiha immediately burned some of his chakra with a series of shunshin, putting more and more distance between him and the group.  The clone growled.  "Fuck!  Keep going toward Konoha, I'll get him!"  The clone followed after him, only to turn to dust and pebbles.  Tokugawa had gone down, and the clone had destabilized.  He was most likely dead.

Hakaizen rocketed toward the rock wall he had erected and ran up the side of it, reaching the top.  Tokugawa laid on the ground with seven swords piercing his body.  Tora and Manji were standing back to back, fending off a slew of projectiles.  Hakaizen acted immediately, reaching into his backpack and retrieving two windmill shuriken.  He launched them into the battlefield, his dead eye giving him the aim necessary.  The shuriken clashed with the oncoming projectiles and saved the two of them.  They looked up in shock.  "What the Hell are you doing here," Manji shouted.  "Why haven't you gone back with the others?!"  Hakaizen jumped down toward them.  "Where's mom?"  As if on cue, she landed in the clearing from the trees.  "I took down six, but there are at least seventeen more...  Hakaizen, what the fuck are you doing here?!"  Hakaizen gave her a blazing look that managed to quiet her.  "I'm here to fight, mom!  As an Uchiha, as your son, and as a Konohagakure shinobi!"  She smirked a bit.  "They grow up so fast..."  She blocked an incoming Raiton: Gian with a fuuton attack and slid next to Hakaizen, who was taking on a swordsman with two kunai.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 27, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Lunch Date in Kumogakure *-*

Hakaizen gave Misa a wide, amused smile when she rejected him carrying her any further.  The two of them walked to a restaurant and Misa ordered a bowl of noodles.  Both her and the waitress turned to Hakaizen.  "I will have Unagi nigiriizushi, please."  He handed her the money for both his own and Misa's meals.  The woman smiled at them knowingly and winked at Misa.  Hakaizen turned a bit red as the significance of her actions dawned at him.  She got busy preparing their food and Hakaizen tapped on his legs awkwardly.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 27, 2013)

Jin

The child talked to a bearded man behind a counter, the man quickly searched through his lot of papers and documents to pull out a simple mission which involved escort of an object. He hesitated a bit, knowing that this would be yet another mission in which he would have to waste his time traveling from one point to the village to another, because old lady or old man wants some type of herb delivered or something along those lines. Inevitably, he also got an earful form the Kage, something about being a true ninja and honor and all that glorious baloney. Jin broke into a smile a began to avoid the situation, quickly reacting, he made his way towards the entrance and went to delivered the goods to someone around the village square.

Ironically... at this time of the day the square was full of people. It literally was swarming with shoppers and little kiosk from around the world. The trade seemed to be going quite well here, since Fuzen is one of the villages who holds a lot of the marketing business of Black. Jin tilted his head as he witnessed the raging crowd that the Plaza had, with a sigh of disbelief, he truly thought he would be all day trying to find who he had to deliver this package too. Silently cursing his misfortune, the youth known as Jin quickly paced through the citizens of the plaze, looking for the old man he should deliver this too. 

But soon as he lowered his guards, a kid had pushed his back and he lost his balance. The package feel into the ground and within an instance, another child had grabbed hold of the package, with a cocky smirked plastered on his mien, he stuck his tongue out before he yelled to the others to "regroup". 

"What the...?"

So they stole his package?

"Well, this might be worth the trouble then."  ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 27, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Konoha
____

I approach my house from the back, leaping onto a tree in the back of the garden from outside the fence, and sneakily jump onto the ledge outside my room's window, before prying it open with a kunai, sticking it into the lock and twiddling until it unlocked. "Aw, yeah." I smirk, hopping silently into my room and closing my window quietly as well as closing the curtains. I had to be quiet, or I might wake my grandpa up, and who knows what he might do if he realized that I'd been out on an A rank mission all afternoon and night?

Slipping off my clothes, I throw my shirt and trousers onto the floor and slide into bed, messing up the sheets beforehand and close my eyes. "Ahhhhhhhh," I smile. "Sleep at last . . . " Slowly, my vision fades further, and I drift into a blissful sleep . . .

_*Creak. Cackle cackle.

*_Until I was awoken by the sound of my door creaking open, and the familiar sound of burning fire. Opening my eyes straight away, I noticed a long shadow walking into my room. With a gulp, I slowly turn around . . .

It was my grandpa.

"Hello, Jeeha." He greeted me pleasantly, his casual tone hiding an undertone of 'I'm totally going to kill you'. "How was your night out?"

"_Oh crap._"


----------



## Fedster (Feb 27, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Independant White Shinobi_

Misa eyed Tema as if explaining that it wasn't what it looked like. This wasn't a date. Should she run away to her home? Or should she stay and make people thing she got herself a guy? She nearly knew Hakaizen, and he seemed nice, but he was not boyfriend material for her. Plus, she was still to young to have these kind of thoughts. She should focus on throwing kunais while jumping from building to building and severely injure bad guys. You know, your average girl's thoughts.

"Soo..You've always lived in Konoha? It must be a bit different than here.", She asked, hoping to stop the awkwardness. Maybe she should take the plate and leave when it comes.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 27, 2013)

*Jin
Solstice... What are you?*

Not before long, he had finished his mission and got paid. He had returned home, sat on the comfy sofa and closed his eyes for a bit..

Then, his mind began to wonder. Solstice began to work with his mind, once again...

When does a man know the limit of his actions? What can truly break a person to the deepest void of despair? And better yet… What can mend the heart of a broken man? 

There’s an answer to each of these question, but not to the last. A heart once it’s broken cannot be mended, a heart is fragile, a heart is simple, words are the key to open that little lock that binds its gates shut.  A person can easily enter and start working with it, and at that single instant… 

The only thought in your mind revolves completely on that single person. You cannot stop thinking about her. You cannot stop dreaming about her, you want her in your life. You want to share your secrets; you want to see her eyes gleam with joy. 

You want to be the cause of that joy. 

And every time you see her smile, you can’t help to see perfection. Like if a little piece of heaven has fallen on Earth and landed upon your sights. Your heart beats, your breath stops. Time seems to slow down as she walks by you, you want her to look at your eyes, but she doesn't. She continues her path endlessly through the hall, and you are left in awe. 

Your grin changes, your words mangle, your mind scrambles, and you can’t even process how you feel before her presence. And the moment she leaves, you feel a void being placed upon your heart. A slight joy covered by sadness. Your heart feels satisfied that you have gazed upon her, but you feel empty it ended with that. The inaction is what kills a man. Those fractions of moments when you have the opportunity to get close, but you squander it. 

That slight instance in where your entire life could drastically change, that moment… lost before your very eyes. 

And then all the sentiments that come after it is what truly rot the human soul. It completely kills the man slowly. It’s much like that feeling of a blade coursing through your innards, and slowly being pulled away. It’s simply painful. 

Moments like this make a man realize how precious time is and how easily it can be squandered.

Man’s greatest weakness is fear. 

Fear can be shown in many aspects, but none greater than when it comes to that certain amount of care. That certain amount of love you feel for a special other. It’s a sensation of both helplessness and worthlessness… 

Worse, the heart is unsatisfied. It yearns for another, but that other doesn’t see it. Some might interpret it as obsession; others might think it’s just plain stupid. 

But wonder.

Have you ever liked someone? Have you ever seen someone with eyes, not of lust, but of care? That care that transcends that of family, of friends…

You don’t see a female with a cute face, a girl with a perfect smile, or even a nice body. The sense of lust is completely gone from your system. Your eyes just see what makes the heart beat with anxiety, joy… and fear.

It’s the sensation that completely envelops a man, a boy, and allows him to reveal the true meaning behind the words:

_“Be Mine.”_

...

"You won't take over me. Not anymore.."​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 27, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* So Long... and Goodnight. *-*











_Long ago...
Just like a Hearse you_
die _to get in again..._​
The fight was going on in force, weapons were being slung, bodies were falling.  Inoue's initial count of seventeen had been completely off.  It was closer to thirty enemies descending upon them, although one had used Shadow Clone jutsu and, seeing as they were all wearing cloaks and masks and were around the same size, it had been impossible to try and differentiate between them.  They descended on the Konoha shinobi like wolves on meat, and in no time at all Manji lay dead at their feet, leaving only Inoue, Hakaizen, and Tora.

_We are...
So far from_ you.​
Hakaizen was covered in wounds, shallow slashes from Shuriken, bruises from punches and kicks, and a shuriken was sticking out of his shin, dangerously close to the bone.  

And he was the least wounded one there.

Manji was valiantly trying to fight with an arm missing and Inoue was holding a large wound on her stomach closed.  She began weaving signs and slammed them into the ground, summoning forth a large bird that was crossed between a Hawk and an Owl.  "Get Hakaizen out of here!"  The bird swooped toward the boy swiftly, gripping Hakaizen tightly and taking flight.  However it wasn't able to go very far, as a chain wrapped around its leg.

_Burning on
Just like a match you strike to_ incinerate
_The lives of everyone you knew_​
Inoue leaped toward the chain, deftly avoiding strike after strike.  However, before she could make it, a windmill shuriken found its way to her back.  Her speed dropped considerably, to the point where she was barely going a fourth of her top speed.  A kunai found the back of her right thigh.  An arrow to her left shoulder.  However she kept running.  She leaped and yanked the large shuriken from her back and charged it with wind chakra.

_And what's the worst you take
From every heart you break and like a_ blade you'll stain
Well I've been holding on tonight​
She sliced easily through the chain and freed the bird, the large winged beast quickly taking off into the sky, holding Hakaizen tightly and refusing to let go, despite how much he moved and squirmed.  His mother smiled a wide, loving smile at him, but Hakaizen only saw what was behind her.  Three ninja carrying ninjato were racing toward her, all poised to strike.  "MOM!  MOVE!"

_What's the worst that I could say?
Things are better if I say
So long and goodnight._

So long and goodnight.​
_Shquelch!_

All the sound went away.  Hakaizen couldn't hear anything but that singular sound.  Couldn't see anything other than the three ninja slicing his mother, his mother, the person he loved most in the world, even more than his immense love and admiration for his father, into pieces.  He couldn't tell her hair from her blood.  He couldn't speak.  The last thing he felt was a pain behind his eyes as he lost consciousness.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 27, 2013)

*Masami*

_I?m trying_​
Having separated from the arguing twosome for the time being the trio consisting of the Hatake, his dog Cenin and Marietta had taken refuge in one of the numerous Ichiraku ramen shops.  A steaming bowel of ramen was placed in front of her, ordered by the young boy who sat next to her. Masami fidgeted, quite a bit, in her chair some as she gave a polite thanks to both the chef and Cenin?s owner. Sliding her chair down some, the well dress teen still continued to fidget in her chair, trying her best to hide her discomfort. He seemed like a nice enough male, and there wasn?t any sort of odd vibe coming from off his person. It?s just that?she had a problem with males other than Hisashi being by her for certain periods of time. As pretty as her outward appearance would be, pretty eyes, dark hair and skin akin to silk, along with a svelte figure. All that did nothing to compensate for the inside, and what was on the inside had gotten her into trouble with the male species far more times than with the females. Still she offered her company to him, now it would just be an insult to abruptly leave. Such a thing was out of the question, as it was unbecoming of a lady.

?If you don?t mind me saying I take it you have an interest in Mar-?? 

The utterance of her sentence came to a stop as the male beside her began fumbling for something in his pocket. This seemed like the perfect opportunity to offer her help in searching for whatever it is he was looking for. Maybe this would help relieve some stress over her wariness toward sitting next to him much longer. Besides Hisashi has often told her it was time to make other friends other than him, but that was much easier said than done. Would one expect the great eagle, a bird of majestic grace to attempt some type of communication with a lowly rat? No, the mouse is the eagle?s prey and thus will be treated as such. Now, she didn?t think of this boy that way; however, the typically situations she dealt with in the past were exactly like that.

?What is it you?re looking for? Can I be of some help?? ​


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2013)

_Vora_
Prologue: The Cold Genius​
Chrono Rabbit, a caf? that specialized in beauty and it was just another confirmation that the focus she chosen was more than right for her. The caf? had well-mannered servers and the purple interior had the feeling of stepping into royalty. It was dominated by women and men of great standing with their tuxedos and strong features.  As soon as Vora walked in her heart escalated, she felt out of place and almost as if she should run away with her tail between her legs, but a man greeted her as soon as she looked around.

?Welcome, may I please have your name miss?? he asked, Vora found herself blushing even his way of speaking screamed beauty and refinement. Something she clearly lacked with her hash tongue and her harsher since of fashion taste, with a long cream colored shirt that covered her hands and a pair of shorts, top it off with long boots she felt as though she should have been thrown in the circus along with the freaks for even walking in here.

Vora blushed so hard that she looked down, if anyone else happened to even pay attention to her it would be as if she was going to burn a hole in the ground, roar, and throw the remaining pieces in someone face before storming out.

?Vora?? she finally stated, wishing that someone would just shoot her now, she didn?t have reservations and this is the caf? where if a person didn?t they could just leave and try again.

?Ah you are Miss Maya guest,? he finally said, not even consulting a book of any kind, which showed the type of establishment that was Chrono Rabbit, ?Please come this way Miss Vora.?

Vora was actually taken a back a bit, she made sure she was early, thirty minutes early to be exact, and she made sure of it. Though to have her teacher already waiting for her made her feel as if she failed somewhere along the line, she didn?t want her teacher to wait for her, more than ever she wanted to be the first to arrive and show how of a great student she was. 

?Miss Maya, your guest has arrived, presenting Miss Vora.? The waiter said as he moved out the way and introduces the young Vora, who lost all sense of breathing when she saw the woman before her.

Everything about this woman screamed beauty, even if the outfit was simple, the woman before Vora almost seemed something out of a dream. From her long following light brown hair, to the black sweater that clung to her waist and made the gold belt on her waist pop, even though the white dress pants were flared at the bottom the woman black high heels made everything work together.

She was truthfully the most beautiful woman Vora had ever seen?


----------



## Fedster (Feb 27, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Strength Training [2/6]_












She wasn't done yet...She began walking sideways, like her dad, like two hands of a clock. They were measuring each other, looking for an opening, for a chance to attack. And, as if with the help of some sort of trigger, they launched their attacks at the same time. Both their fists connected, Rei's went to his daughter's shoulder, and Misa's ended up in her father's chin. They retreated to put some distance and her father was the one in the offensive this time.

He leapt into the air, doing a flip, with one of his legs extended. She put her arms above her head in an 'X' formation, and blocked the assault successfully. This took Rei by surprise, and he didn't react as Misa grabbed his leg and did her own backflip, sending her father to the tatami. She drew a smile on her face, though she hadn't won yet. But she may have just turned the tides.


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2013)

_Vora_
Prologue: The Cold Genius​
?Thank you very much Tori,? she begun, Vora felt as if the woman had wrapped her gentle hands with those painted blue nails, was choking the breath out of her. ?I highly appreciate it, but I?ll take it from here.?

Her voice was almost like silk on silk, and Vora couldn?t explain how this woman was even born into the world and how she was in front of her at this point. Were these the women that were the results of the focus? If so, she knew that she was going to be left in capable hands, as the waiter left Maya flashed a smile towards her, and Vora felt light headed.

?You look like a deer in the headlights Vora, please come sit with me.? She told her, as if she could refuse a beautiful woman like her. As she did, Maya crossed her fingers together and smiled as if she just heard a wonderful joke. 

?My name is Maya, Maya Nome.? She introduced herself, ?I will be your supplementary focus teacher, and you will have training with me along with your regular teacher and teammates.?

?I know, supplementary is only for students who have a different focus than becoming a ninja, but it?s still in the field of ninja training, so it?s often suggested to take ninja lessons than jumping blindly into a focus.? Vora said, she didn?t know why she said it but she just did, just to prove something to Maya and herself, ?I am very confident in my choices once I make them so I would like to refrain from the talk about if I am sure, I had this conversation with my family many times and I doubt it will change talking to you.?

?They warned me you had a sharp tongue but I didn?t think it was able to cut through steel.? Maya laughed but that made Vora jump a bit and slink back into her chair, that wasn?t supposed to be her first impression.  Vora found herself looking down at her lap, she has been doing that a lot lately looking down and being ashamed of her attitude towards people. She?s been doing it for so long that it almost like God had put it into her programming on purpose.

?Don?t look at your lap, you didn?t do anything wrong.? Maya called her out, ?You just said what was on your mind and I like that.?

Vora felt embarrassed, not only was she sharped tongued but she was coming off ashamed. It wasn?t that at all, and she wished she could explain it to her though she was probably going to sound colder than what she actually meant. 

Maya only smiled, ?So if you don?t want to talk about if you are sure, than please explain to me why you chose this field? Your intelligence is high for your graduating class and that should have been enough for you to choose any field you want even though your low speed and strength results.?

Vora clenched her fist, she wanted to say this right, not being cold, and not sound conceding. She wanted Maya to understand, so she took a deep breath.
*
?I want to be beautiful!? *she yelled


----------



## Island (Feb 27, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Back to Konoha

For some strange reason, Hakaizen and Tokugawa never returned, and we could only wonder what happened to them. Did they go back to fight? Maybe they get ambushed. Were they okay? If not, what happened to them? We slowed our pace when we reached the Land of Fire and then again when we were halfway home. We figured we didn?t need to go as fast, but also wanted to see if Hakaizen and Tokugawa would catch up. Although I didn?t particular care about either of them, it still troubled me that he and those other Konoha shinobi could be dead somewhere at the hands of our enemies.

Eventually we moved from leaping between trees to following an empty road back to Konoha. Naturally, there was no other foot traffic this late at night, but we expended much less energy moving on foot than we did moving about in the treetops. With less than a couple hours sleep, I don?t think any of us had the extra energy to expend.

What if he _was_ dead?

What would happen next?

Although I didn?t know the exact details of his mother?s mission, I doubted that it involved infiltrating another country and attacking its patrols.

The tensions between Black and White were too great; sneaking into a foreign country would undoubtedly have consequences. What would the Uchiha Clan say? Would they call for war against our aggressors?

Would Konoha back down for instigating a conflict?

What would happen to us?

I mulled over these questions for a good portion of our journey back to Konoha.

When we were close to Konoha, we saw a handful of men walking along the road. From afar, they looked like nothing more than travelers, but the closer they got, the more I began to recognize their uniforms. Two of them wore dark blue robes with white trim while the center man wore a white robe with dark blue trim.

As we approached, it all came together in my mind.

The man in the white robe turned around, and my suspicions were confirmed.

?Father?? I uttered, taken back by his stare.

?Hirari, what are you doing here?? He questioned me as I stopped to speak him with.

?Uh.? I didn?t quite know what to say at this point.

?I am on my way home from my trip to Iwagakure.? He explained. ?Perhaps you wish to join me and explain yourself on the way back.?

I glanced over at Jeeha and Kajin who stopped to wait for me and then nodded for them to continue on without me.

?Yes, father.?


----------



## Kei (Feb 28, 2013)

_Vora_
Prologue: The Cold Genius​
Her voice rung through the entire caf?, and she knew what she did. Vora never really cried in her long years, only time she cried was when she was bullied and that was such a long time ago. Though at this moment she could feel herself tear up, it might sound crazy to everyone around them but to her it was a big deal. 

Vora gripped her sleeves as she felt if she could have done it better, she was a genius one of the few that graduated from the class, and the only one that had the chance to be accepted to any field. Nevertheless, she felt as though she was still a kid and not the adult she was made out to be, and that was enough to make her want to crawl into a hole.

?Why?? Maya asked, her soothing voice held neither confusion nor judgment, ?You are beautiful the way you are, your hair is nice and long, and your skin looks smooth. Nothing about you looks ugly.?

Vora looked up at the older woman, her eyes almost seemed like a mother, and maybe that?s why she opened up to her. 

?Not in a physical way?? Vora said, she was never into physical appearances, she was never up to the latest styles or things of that nature, ?I mean like you? I want to be like you??

?Like me??? For a moment Vora looked up she could tell that Maya was really confused about what she said, though it didn?t break her beautiful form, ?But how can you be like me if you just met me?? she asked

Vora shook her head wildly, ?I want to be beautiful, I don?t want a sharp tongue and I don?t want to push people away. I want to be confident yet gentle, I want to be what this society deems beautiful, I just don?t want to grow up alone and regretting everything I did when I was younger. I want?I really want to change myself.?

?And you think being a Femme Fatale is the answers to your problems?? Maya asked her, the serious tone that she took made Vora wince but she really wanted to prove to her that she was serious about this.

?I want to be a femme fatale because not only it?s a good way for me to grow but its also the path I chosen as an adult. I wouldn?t be here if I wasn?t sure of myself.? Vora explained, ?I not expecting it to work out my problems, but it?s a good starting point for me to begin. I want to take the first step in making myself a better person, so please believe me.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Return *-*

The large bird flapped its strong wings as the sun began to peek over the horizon.  From its large talons hung the rad-haired Uchiha, the morning sunlight glinting off of his locks.  He was bruised and blood was dripping from his wounds.  The bird lowered from the air when it saw a few shinobi.  The bird, who was named Itsuko, recognized them as Konohagakure shinobi, members of the Hyuga clan.  The man in the center was their leader.  He didn't know who the girl was, but she seemed close to Hakaizen's age so she must be a peer of his.  It swooped down toward them and hovered in the air slightly, floating in front of the Hyuga's leader and lightly setting Hakaizen on the floor.  "Hyuga-sama, I am Itsuko.  This is Uchiha Hakaizen.  His injuries are great and his mother, Uzumaki Inoue... has fallen in combat.  Could you please see that he gains medical attention?"  It looked down with sadness at the unconscious young boy, who had tears pouring from his eyes even while he was asleep.


----------



## Kei (Feb 28, 2013)

_Vora_
Prologue:  Fille Fatale​
It was silent between them and for a minute Vora believed that she had shoved her foot in her mouth and twisted it off with her own hands. Maya?s face was so hard to read behind that calm mask she had on, Vora couldn?t even tell if she was mad or actually thinking about what she said. It wasn?t until she smiled and pushed back away from the table that Vora relaxed her shoulders. 

?I just wanted to make sure,? she begun as she waved over a waiter and asked for a cup of coffee and sponge cake for the both of them, ?but I think I?ll enjoy your teacher for a minute their I felt your confidence and that is what you need in this field.?

Vora could feel a smile spread across her face as if wires were tied to her lips pulling them apart. She felt as though a huge obstacle was just crossed and she was near the end of the race, but this was just the beginning. She will have so much to overcome, though she let her feel accomplished for a minute and relaxed.

?So since we establish the fact that we are now student and teacher, how about you tell me about yourself?? Maya told her as she crossed her legs, ?Any questions about the field or anything that you be doing while in it??

The service was fast and soon there was a cup of coffee, loaded with cream and sugar for her, and straight black for Maya, for some reason Vora found herself thinking that it suited a woman like Maya. The sponge cake was cute, cute in the way that it fit a very girly taste, the whipped cream on top was beautifully topped with a fresh strawberry that was cut to look as a blooming rose, and the middle was nicely sliced, there was no cream dripping out and the strawberry looked as if it cut with a blade. And to top it all off the fork they gave them was so they can eat small pieces without ruining the beauty of the cake.

?My life is simple?? Vora said as she picked up the coffee, the warmth radiated throughout her hands, ?There is no other way to describe it?Nothing interesting??

Vora watched as Maya cut her cake straight down the tip, without spilling the cream, she couldn?t help but watch as Maya opened her mouth and put it in. The cream sat on her lips and Vora?s eyes just had to follow her every movement, from when she grabbed the napkin to how she dabbed it on her lips, not disturbing the lipstick that she wore.

She took a sip of her coffee, would she ever be that flawless?


----------



## Island (Feb 28, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Back to Konoha

Father and I walked in awkward silence for a few minutes as I thought of how to explain what had transpired over the course of the last twelve hours. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw Hyuuga Hiromasa and Hyuuga Hisoka, our bodyguards from the branch family, exchange glances behind me. It seemed like they didn’t envy my situation, especially with the cold look that father was giving me. Not only did he not like me leaving the village without a bodyguard, but if I told him that I left the country, which he probably assumed already, he would most likely intensify my training regimen to obscene levels.

“Well, father,” I broke the silence with my head bowed in shame.

Of course, I had to stop speakingwhen a gigantic bird swooped down in our direction and captured our collective attention. Oddly enough, neither father nor our bodyguards seemed particularly startled, so I figured it was an animal familiar belonging to one of the many clans in Konohagakure.

As it descended, however, I saw… Uchiha Hakaizen?! The young shinobi was unconscious in the familiar’s talons and set Hakaizen on the ground as it landed.

It addressed father, introducing itself, and then explaining the situation. Apparently Uzumaki Inoue, Hakaizen’s father, fell in combat, something that turned me pale as a ghost…

What about the rest of the team? Were they… dead?

Father glanced at me for a second and then at the familiar, “We will see to it that he gets immediate medical attention.”

Then he turned his attention to Hiromasa and Hisoka, “Patch him up the best you can, and then get back to Konohagakure. Then, Hiromasa, I want you to take him to the hospital and you, Hisoka, to report this situation to the Hokage.”

He turned to me, surprisingly calm, “Hirari, go with Hisoka and report what you know to the Hokage.”

I nodded, “Yes, father.”

Great, now I had to face the _Hokage_.


----------



## Kei (Feb 28, 2013)

_Vora_
Prologue:  Fille Fatale :End​
?I?m really looking forward to working with you.? Maya said as she placed on her long trench coat, ?You?ll be my first student, so take care of me.?

Vora smiled and nodded, the afternoon sun was nice on the face compared to the cold air that was bushing against them.  It was a short time between them, but she believed that she was in good hands with Maya. She was called and had to cut their cake time in short, Maya promised to make it up again on next time meet up, but next time wouldn?t be until she would meet up with her teammates. So it was kind of bittersweet, with the extra time on her hand.

So when Maya left her, there was nothing to do but waste time. She didn?t want to go home nor did she feel as though she missed anything. So she casually made her way to the park, something about the park called to her, and she didn?t know why. Vora thought it was because of the simple fact she didn?t have that pleasure when she grew up, she was into books and things of that nature, so going to the park in mid noon was not such a bad idea.

To have some place to think without worrying about anything but the setting sun, was a really nice feeling, so when she arrived and found the park empty she couldn?t help but be slightly relive. Sitting down on the swing, she grabbed the chains and began to push back and forth. 

The swing was always her favorite, the way it rocked her back and forth was something she always enjoyed. 

Starting tomorrow and the day after, she would have to try her hardest at the things she do, she would have to work overtime bettering herself and being good at her job, and more importantly she would have to open up to people. Vora didn?t doubt herself, and there was no time for doubting not in this day and age. People had to move forward and she had to too, there was no stopping only continuous walking.

Vora began to pick up her pace; swinging higher and higher, and for some reason she really wanted to reach out for the sun?

She will reach her goal?

?I?ll shine brighter than the sun?.?she felt herself say as she reached out as if to touch the bright orange orb...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Returning Home *-*

Hakaizen had spent almost half an hour having their lunch, occasionally laughing at her hyper activity.  They both finished their meal and Hakaizen rose from his seat, looking out the entrance of the restaurant.  It was approaching the afternoon, and he and his mother had a long day of travel ahead of them.  He smiled at her.  "I've gotta go, Misa-s..."  He grinned, deciding to mess with her further before leaving.  "Misa-chan.  I'll see you around."  He smirked at her and leaned forward, kissing her on the forehead and weaving signs.  In a burst of smoke he vanished, using his shunshin to leave the restaurant.

*End of LT*​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Leave Me Alone. *-*

The young ninja began to stir in his forced slumber as Hyuga Himosa and Hyuga Hisoka began to tend to him, removing the weapon protruding from his leg, rubbing salve on his bruises, and cleaning and bandaging his cuts.  He still needed healing, but this was enough to rouse him from his sleep.  His eyelids slowly, reluctantly opened and his deep cerulean eyes took in the world.  He saw the two men working on his injuries.  They mentioned something about taking him to the Hospital.  He clenched his jaw and forced himself to sit up.  They immediately tried to get him to lie down, but their words fell on deaf ears.  He pushed their hands away and forced himself to stand, swaying heavily.  His breathing was deep and sweat dripped freely from his forehead.  He leaned over, hands on his knees and glared at the ground.  Drips of water hit the ground, and he couldn't tell if it was sweat at this point or his tears.  He rubbed at his eyes with his arm and stood, looking at the Hyuga medics.

"Thank you."  His eyes went to the Hyuga clan head and he very shakily bowed.  "Thank you, as well, Hyuga-sama.  I am sorry for taking your daughter along with me on the mission.  I didn't... I didn't know it would..."  He clenched his fists and glared at the floor.  He turned away from them and hobbled toward Konoha.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 28, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Konoha
____

"Oh, er, hi grandpa." I say totally innocently, getting out of bed, rubbing my eyes and pretending to have just woken up from sleep. I _wish_. "I was at someone's house last night."

"Oh? I didn't know you had friends outside the village." My grandpa took a step forward, his presence causing the entire room to heat up, his glare alone cracking open my lies like a hammer against a shell. "Where did you go, Jeeha?" He asked again, after another pause.

Oh man, I was totally in deep shit. 

"I told you, I w-" I said, but was quickly cut off.

"Don't take me for a fool, Jeeha." He cut across me before I could continue, his words slicing through my attempts at tricking him flawlessly, his fiery presence growing stronger by the moment. "I know you left the village. I saw you come back this morning. Now tell me . . . "

"*Who did you go with?*"

"_Oh god, I'm screwed._" Under the pressure of his glare, my will immediately broke, and I decided to spill everything. I told him about my meeting with Hakaizen and Hirari, how we decided to trek to Iwagakure to find his mother, the training session and how we ended up getting attacked by enemy ninja before getting sent back home because of how dangerous it was.

"Are you an _idiot_?!" He roared at me, cane smashing against the floorboard for emphasis on the word 'idiot'. "Who the _hell_ goes on a trip to a different country just because some stranger offered? You could have gotten _killed_, for God's sake!" My grandpa sighed, taking his other hand and rubbing his forehead with it, which was a thing he did whenever he was really angry or really disappointed. 

"But I _didn't_ die, did I?" I replied, frowning.

_*Twack.

*_Before I could react, the hand that was previously rubbing his creased and wrinkled forehead shot out, his index and middle finger extending and slapping me across the head painfully. "Ow!" I muttered, rubbing the place he hit with my right hand. "What was that for?" I scowl.

"For being an idiot." He replied sternly, then turned around, sighing, before saying: "go get some sleep for now. We'll . . . discuss this later." What? He didn't kill me? I was off the hook?!

Oh who was I kidding.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* School Daze *-*

"I'm home!"

"Ah, Hakaizen!  How was school?"

A small boy with a shock of bright red hair and joyful bright blue eyes bounded into the traditional Japanese home where a reserved, quiet man with dark hair and piercing black eyes and a woman with long red hair and eyes just as blue as the boy's sat at a table, enjoying tea.  The woman smiled warmly at the boy.  "It was fine, mom.  Dad?"  The man took a deep sip of his tea and turned to look at the boy with a gentle smile.  "Yes, son?"  "Will you help me with those jutsu now?  It's part of my homework."  The man nodded and rose from his seat.  "Of course.  Come along, let's go to the dojo."  They exited the house after waving a small farewell to the woman, Uzumaki Inoue, and walked a short distance to the nearby dojo.  The entire way there Hakaizen's eyes were steadily moving, observing this corner of the Leaf Village.  He had long since memorized this area, now he checked for any changes in the landscape.  The old Laundry Mat had been closed and now a sign for a jewelry store was in its place.  That was the only real change, other than a few more birds than yesterday and there was less of a breeze than usual.

They entered the Uchiha-owned dojo to find it empty.  The other kids were out playing and goofing off.  At least this way Hakaizen could get a jump on his jutsu.  "Alright, Hakaizen.  What is the first Ninjutsu you are to learn?"  "Replacement jutsu, dad?"  "Handseals?"  "Ram."  He performed the seal.  "Usually serves as the basis for non-elemental jutsu, and is typically used when concentrating chakra."  "Good.  Next?"  "Boar.  No purpose beyond furthering jutsu."  "Next?"  "Ox.  Usually seen in Lightning Element."  "Continue."  "Final two are dog, which, like Boar, is used only to further jutsu, and Serpent, which is usually used for Earth Element and Shodai's Wood Element."  "Good.  Now perform the full string of hand seals and say each seal aloud."  "Yes, father.  Okay... Ram, Boar, Ox, Dog, Serpent."  "Good.  Again."  "Ram, Boar, Ox, Dog, Serpent."  "Once more."  "Ram, Boar, Ox, Dog, Serpent."  "Wonderful.  Now once more without saying the seals aloud.  try to split your focus between the seals, concentrating your chakra, and a random object in the room."  "Alright."

Hakaizen had already inspected the room when they entered, the layout memorized.  He closed his eyes.  Ram, Boar, Ox, Dog, Serpent.  He filled his body with a light push of chakra and centered is mind on a Bo staff leaning against a wall to his right.  "Ninpou: Kawarimi no Jutsu!"  He became a puff of smoke and was now standing against the wall, the Bo Staff in front of his father.  "Good work.  Next technique?"  "Arigatou, Tou-san.  Next technique is Transformation Jutsu."  "Handseals?"  "Dog, Boar, and Ram."  He performed each seal as he said it.  "Good.  Since you have already demonstrated a clear understanding of hand seals, we're going to skip straight to the chakra concentration."  "Yes, father."  "Remember, focus on Hand Seals, Chakra, and what you are going to transform into."  Hakaizen nodded and performed the seals, allowing his chakra to wash throughout him.  His chakra spilled out of his pores in the form of smoke, a trait seemingly shared by all Academy jutsu.  When it cleared Ittou was looking at a perfect copy of himself.  Ittou nodded.  Good work."

"Next jutsu is the Rope Escaping technique, father."  "Handseals?"  Hakaizen gave a tiny laugh and Ittou cracked a smile.  "No, father.  I don't believe a technique used when tied up would require handseals."  Ittou smirked lightly and nodded.  "Are you ready, Hakaizen?"  "Yes."  Ittou nodded and retrieved a length of rope from the corner of the room.  Hakaizen turned away from him and closed his eyes, waiting still as Uchiha Ittou wrapped the rope around his wrists, binding them together, before then wrapping it around his arms, trailing it down to his ankles, and then binding those together as well.  When he was finished he lightly pushed Hakaizen forward, causing him to fall over onto his stomach.  Hakaizen closed his eyes and focused, pushing his chakra into his joints.  He made his body as flexible as possible, even dislocating his arms.  He seemed to shrink in on himself, focusing his chakra to various points on his body.  He rolled over onto his back and tucked his legs to his chest, before using his strength and body weight to leap off of his back and onto his feet, slowly getting up.  As he stood there, the ropes fell to the floor around him and he stepped out of the mass of twine, using chakra to relocate his arms.  "Good work, son.  Next?"

"The final technique is a D Rank.  It's the Shadow Shuriken Jutsu."  Ittou allowed a wide smirk to cross his face.  "Then your natural accuracy and affinity for Shurikenjutsu should come in handy here.  Come, we shall go else where for this training.  He grabbed a nearby scroll and exited the dojo.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Shuriken Within the Shuriken!  Childhood Training Exercise! *-*

Hakaizen and his father Ittou arrived in a forest behind the Uchiha Housing District.  In the dead center of the forest was a huge clearing, one hundred yards in diameter.  In the center of it stood the two Uchiha, a scroll under the arm of Uchiha Ittou.  He dropped it to the ground and threw it open, before slamming his hands into it.  "Kuchiyose!"  From the scroll erupted a puff of smoke which preceeded a large amount of shuriken.  There were all manner of shuriken here, the standard kind, larger ones, Demon Windmill Shuriken.  Ittou turned to regard Hakaizen.  "We will start you off easy, with the small shuriken.  Are you ready?"  "Hai, tou-san."  "Good.  I shall be your target."  He reached into one of the sleeves of his yukata and retrieved a straight-edged katana.  Hakaizen sprinted to the shuriken and jumped over them, performing a front flip and grabbing four shuriken in each hand simultaneously.  He landed on the other side of the weapons and launched two of the shuriken toward Ittou.  The man gave a 'hn' and swung his blade, slashing through the both of them.

"Good accuracy, but the goal of the jutsu isn't to merely throw two shuriken simultaneously.  You must throw them at different times, with less than a second between them.  You must also be accurate enough to hide one of them in the shadow of the first one.  Try again."  Hakaizen glared and nodded.  This technique would be tough, but he would definitely figure it out.  He launched two more shuriken, flicking his wrist.  However, when he threw them, he flicked the shuriken first using his index and middle fingers in a flicking motion to throw the first, and then his ring and pinky to throw the second one.  When he watched the shuriken fly he realized that he couldn't see the second shuriken.  Ittou slashed the first in half and was forced to side step the second one to avoid it.  "Good job.  Now onto a large shuriken..."

After a few hours of practicing the technique again and again, Hakaizen was leaning asleep against a tree.  Ittou had three scratches in his yukata, places where Hakaizen's technique had hit the mark.  He lifted his son, piggy backing him back to the village.  "Good job, son."

_*End of LT*_​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Manji no Bunretsu Step One: Create the Ninjutsu! *-*

[1/3]
Hakaizen glared down at the four scrolls before him.  He had bandages on his wounds and a few bruises here and there, but he was okay for the most part.  His blue eyes were drawn in a glare, born of anger and concentration.  The scrolls before him were dossiers.  His mother and her squad.  He had decided to respect their memory by creating four ninjutsu in their image.  He would save his mother for last.  She would be his strongest jutsu.  For now he would start with Kiraidou Manji.  His jutsu would be born from the man's name.  He would create a ranged technique similar to a Demon Windmill Shuriken, made entirely out of chakra.  It would be in the shape of a Manji.  There were two aspects of ninjutsu that would be used in this technique.  Chakra concentration and shape manipulation, similar to the legendary Rasengan.  His wouldn't be nearly as powerful, but it would use the same general ideas.  He looked up.  He was in the old dojo.  On the back wall was a rack with scrolls lining it.  He marched over to it, retrieving a single scroll.  One on shape manipulation.

He spread it on the floor and began reading, his swift eyes soaking up the knowledge swiftly.  Once he was satisfied in his knowledge he held out his hand.  _Okay...  First, concentrate your chakra into your palm._  That was easy enough.  Now, focus on the shape.  Mold the chakra to take the shape you want.  Focus... focus... He looked at his hand to see a small, shuriken-sized manji.  I need to add more chakra to it.  He gripped his wrist with his other hand and began focusing more and more chakra into his hand.  His breathing became heavy and labored.  "Come on... come on!"  The blades of the Manji grew longer and longer, lengthening until the manji was a bit larger than a Demon Windmill when it suddenly burst in an explosion of chakra, sending him flying backwards and slamming into a wall.

"There it was... the technique."


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 28, 2013)

Dokumaru was a bit stunned at the events. Whoever that kid was, he was pretty intense. However, Dokumaru reminded himself, he was a trained shinobi, and should act like one. At the moment, he was assisting guests of his village, and thus should be trying to take care of their needs, rather than ponder upon a random stranger. Waiting until Shobu and The Kid were done with their conversation, Dokumaru followed along.

"Is there anything else I can do to be of assistance?"


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 28, 2013)

LT (taijutsu training 3/6)

Dokumaru began working on targetting with his kunai. He needed to familiarize himself with his new arsenal.

Using his hardened web, Dokumaru began making kunai, as fast as possible. He would need dozens, to get the practice he would want. Grabbing several in each hand, Dokumaru threw them, starting slowly, and increasing speed with each one thrown. His goal was to practice throwing rapidly. Having six arms would give him near machine gun speeds, and throwing them one at a time instead of all at once allowed him to accurately adjust his targetting, without wasting time and effort obtaining more. Finally getting into a rhythm, Dokumaru threw the last kunai.

Walking over to the targetting dummy, Dokumaru noted that he had hit with less than half of his kunai. Time to try again.

The third time, he hit with half of them. By the sixth time, he was up to hitting seventy five percent of the time. By the tenth try, he was able to hit with ninety percent of the kunai, and was moving much faster. However, he was nowhere near done.

"An amateur keeps trying until he gets it right. An expert keeps trying until he doesn't get it wrong."


----------



## Island (Feb 28, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Back to Konoha

Father glanced at me when Hakaizen mentioned the mission that we went on together and also the mission that I haven’t explained to father. Considering that the mission resulted in the death of an unknown number of shinobi, I could only assume that he was furious at me for leaving the village and endangering not only myself but the future of the Hyuuga Clan. Nevertheless, he remained stoic, his face expressionless.

Then he looked over at Hiromasa, then at Hakaizen, and finally back at Hiromasa before nodding to his fellow Hyuuga clansman.

“I’m afraid I cannot let you leave on your own, son.” He spoke kindly and sympathetically to Hakaizen, “You are in no condition, physical, mental, or emotional to go back to the village by yourself, and I’ll have to ask that you allow Hiromasa-san to be your escort.”

Of course, father wasn’t really asking; father rarely asked for things that he didn’t expect done, and this was no exception.

Still, I couldn’t help wonder how he immediately connected me to Hakaizen. From his perspective, all he knew was that I was away from the village with a couple other shinobi. Then, out of the sky, came the fallen Uchiha and his familiar. Father once told me that he didn’t believe in coincidences, but…


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Responsibility. *-*

Hakaizen looked back at the Hyuuga clan head, a blazing fire in his eyes.  Of course his mother's death had affected him, and it would probably change who he was as a person, but he would bring shame to her memory if he just disregarded her and father's teachings.  One of the many rules they had shared with him was that it was unacceptable to shirk ones duty for any reason.  "Apologies, Hyuuga-sama... but I am the son of Uchiha Ittou."  He turned and kept limping toward Konoha.  "My mother, his wife... has fallen in battle.  It is my job to report it to my father, so he can inform the Council.  I have a job that needs doing, and if I stopped now... what would... mom... say..."  With that he fell face first into the dirt, unable to take a single step further.  _Sh... shit..._


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Manji no Bunretsu!  Continue to Perfect It! *-*

[2/3]
Hakaizen held out his hand once more.  _Alright...  I need to focus the amount of chakra from earlier just before it exploded, and then manage to hold it for as long as possible.  While I hold it steady, I also need to stabilize the chakra, so when I throw it it won't immediately fizzle out.  Alright, one step at a time.  _He performed the Ram seal, which wasn't necessary to perform the jutsu, but it helped him concentrate his chakra.  He held out his hand once more and began focusing the chakra.  This time it didn't take nearly as much time to perform the technique.  In a few seconds, the mass of chakra in his hand grew long, straight blades.  He clenched his jaw in concentration and further increased his focus on shape manipulation.  The blades hooked to the side, becoming the arms of a Manji.  Hakaizen held the technique for a few seconds, seeing if it would explode.  When it didn't he released it and fell to a knee, breathing heavily.  He'd pop a soldier pill and then start working on stabilizing the chakra enough to allow him to throw it.


----------



## Island (Mar 1, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Back to Konoha

At first father appeared displeased when Hakaizen denied his request, but after a few moments of limping toward Konoha and rambling incoherently, the poor Uchiha collapsed. To this, father shrugged and then nodded for Hiromasa, Hisoka, and myself to go about our duties.

As Hiromasa went to pick up the fallen Uchiha and before Hisoka and I were able to leave, father addressed the two bodyguards solemnly, “Reporting back from our mission to Iwagakure is now a secondary priority. Do not wait for me at the check-in station. I will go meet with Uchiha Ittou and bring him to the hospital. From there, Hiromasa and I will meet with the two of you at the Hokage's office.”

Why father chose to find Uchiha Ittou himself puzzled me. It wasn’t his job; his only task was to take Uchiha Hakaizen to the hospital. After that, somebody else would be responsible for informing Uchiha Ittou about the fate of his wife and son. Maybe father felt sympathy for Uchiha Ittou, some kind understanding from one father to another. Whatever the reason, I never found out, partly because I never asked but also because the subject never came up. Father rarely showed this kind of compassion to anyone, instead choosing to be forward and stern with almost everyone he met.

“Dismissed.”


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2013)

Uchiha Ittou
*-* My Family... *-*

Ittou was getting worried.  He knew Inoue was on a mission, but where was Hakaizen?  He should have been home hours ago.  He had decided to go looking for him when the sun was up and began weaving seals.  "Kuchiyose."  A cloud of smoke announced the appearance of a large wolf with an eyepatch, a cowboy hat, and a length of chain wrapped around his waist with a Kusari Gama in his mouth.  "Inuzou-san.  Could you please find Hakaizen?"  The rough looking wolf gave a nod and bounded out of the window.  Ittou glared as a leaf slowly fell to the floor outside.  He had a very ominous feeling.  A knock in his door shook him from his reverie.  

"Come in."

The door slid open to reveal Hyuuga Hisa, leader of the Hyuuga clan.  Ittou turned to face him and both men bowed respectfully.  "Uchiha-san."  "Hyuuga-san.  To what do I owe this pleasure?"  Hisa sighed, eyes closed.  "You may wish to take a seat, Ittou."  The Uchiha's eyes widened.  Why would Hyuuga Hisa use his first name in such a manner?  Ittou invited Hisa to his table and poured the both of them a cup of tea.  They slowly drank, sitting in intense silence, before Hisa's lips parted slowly, reluctantly.  He hesitated, which caused Ittou to become even more worried.  Hisa was a jonin, a clan leader, a powerful man.  Why would he hesitate?

"Uzumaki Inoue and her team have died."

Ittou's cup dropped from his hands, shattering on the table.  His eyes were wide with disbelief and his hands were trembling.  "No..."  Hyuuga Hisa nodded sadly.  "As you probably know she was on a mission.  Your son-"  "My son?!"  "Yes, he... he saw her leaving and curiosity got the better of him.  He lead a small team of genin, including my daughter, out of the village to follow them.  However, they arrived back at the village, sent back, I imagine, by Inoue herself.  Hakaizen was the worst off.  He has many wounds, but he'll recover easily."  Ittou clenched his fists tightly, his nails breaking his skin.  A pair of Sharingan eyes glared up at Hyuuga Hisa.  "Thank you, Hyuuga-san.  Can you please tell me where my son is?"  "He is coming into the village with my daughter and my subordinates as we speak."  "Excuse me, Hyuuga-san."

With that, Ittou rushed out of the house.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Refuse *-*

"I... can walk."  

The young shinobi shrugged Hisomasa's hands off of him and glared back at them.  "I don't need any help.  I can do this on my own.  I have to."  He limped on, heading back to the village.  His fists were clenched tightly as he did so, running on sheer determination alone.  He was getting nearer and nearer to the Check In station when a swirl of leaves announced the arrival of a tall, black-haired man.  Hakaizen looked up at him, feeling fresh tears fall from his eyes.  "Dad."  His voice sounded choked, weak.  "I'm sorry."  The man placed a hand on Hakaizen's shoulder.  "I'm sorry."  Ittou Uchiha pulled his son close to him, looking up at the Hyuugas before him.  "I will take it from here.  Thank you for looking after my son."  They vanished in another swirl of leaves, returning to the village.  

"We will take you to the Uchiha clinic."

"Okay."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Fiinish the Jutsu!  Manji no Bunretsu Complete! *-*

[3/3]
Hakaizen was standing in the clearing where he had learned the Shadow Shuriken technique.  The wind was blowing slightly, and the only light was the ominous yellow shine of the moon.  Hakaizen had taken a nap, ate a light, healthy dinner, and taken a soldier pill.  He was ready now.  He was running at full capacity and was ready to finish this jutsu.  "Ninpou..."  He held out his hand and began focusing chakra to it.  "Jubun'na Shoyu Suru: Manji no Bunretsu!"  The manji formed in his hand, immediately taking the shape of the large quadruple cross.  He reared back his hand, stabilizing the chakra within his hand.  The Jutsu continued to remain in his hand, the chakra becoming more and more stable.

"Grrraaaaaahhhhh!"

He swung his arm forward and launched the jutsu, the Manji spinning rapidly and flying across the clearing, flying into the forest and slicing clean through a tree before dissipating.  Hakaizen clenched his fist and nodded.  "Manji no Bunretsu... complete."  Now he had to train the technique and use it in conjunction with other jutsu.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 1, 2013)

*Hisashi/Marietta*

_He can’t…can he?_

“It was the exact same symbol!”

“No, _it_ wasn’t.”

“Yea, _it_ was.”

“Cazzo, how did I end up in any type of conversation with you?” 

Marietta expressed complete disbelief over her current situation. She let it be known verbally as well as non-verbally as she cupped her forehead and began shaking her head back and forth. The roof of the cap obscured the view of her face to hide the growing annoyance to could be seen in her eyes. For all the will power and determination she possessed, it just did not seem enough whenever he was by her. Marietta was no fool though, over the years she had already pegged that he would do this just to aggravate her. Why did he do it? That she had no answer for maybe he was just some kind of sick weirdo who enjoy getting off on annoying others or perhaps he did it just to make her temper flare? Or maybe it was something else…

“Hot eye candy, he clearly made this sign, a finger pistol and not only that he made you put it up to his head! Now he asks you to finger bang him, yet nothing happens at all; however, I ask can I do that to you, but I get the Al Capone version of you all over my ass.” 

Unbeknownst to Hisashi the woman who he was arguing with had receded into her own little world, never hearing that last statement of his. As the boy continued to go on his little rant, it sounded like more than a muffle as the eyes that resembled deep pools of blue looked upon him with a gaze of absolute shock and horror. This type of treatment was known to happen in the much younger days between a boy and a girl, but they were much older now. The more the possibility of _that_...she began to grow more worried. _“M-maybe…he was doing this…b-because…b-because…because…he…l-ugh.”_ Even the thought of saying such a word caused her to gag. The sick taste of her stomachs contents faintly found their way toward her taste buds. The thought that _he_, this very boy, a peer of hers, one that she could barely tolerate, _he_ whom she had caused such a confrontation with during their younger days, that it lead to the entire academy floor being put on lock down…could possible.

“Clearly am I not only more ravishing, suave and affable, but I also can brag on how big my di-?” 

Just when I was about to finish laying down the “my swag far exceeds that of the Hatake” part of my speech, Marietta reached out to me. Needless to say I tensed up just a bit, her grip was very strong and firm, yet uncomfortably gentle at the same time. Now I’m positive you’re asking yourself just how a touch can be both gentle and uncomfortable. It’s quite easy really, so allow me to give you an example. Think about it like this: Let’s say you have a girlfriend, which I’m sure you don’t, but let’s just pretend. So you have this girlfriend and she’s just being overly nice, perhaps as sweet as sugar with a little bit of honey to add on top of that sweetness, for the entire day. So you begin to wonder…why is she being this sweet? Especially considering you just forgot your anniversary, bought her a half-assed gift just a week before on Valentine’s Day, and pretty much ogled her much hotter sister like a dog eye a ham bone.

Can you get a clear picture? Hmm maybe you can’t, in fact it was probably a shitty example anyway considering I said ‘pretend’ and ‘girlfriend.’ Regardless it’s kinda like that, but perhaps ten times worse because ol Marietta here can be _very_ intimidating. Where ever this was going I was preparing myself for the worse, as I watch her begin to look directly at me, her face looked kind of sickly. Just what the hell was going on with her? I watch her mouth began to quiver and a bead of sweat come down her brow. Now this was beginning to become some very freaky stuff. The one who can accomplish anything, who could always get things, the epitome of confidence was sweating?

“Y-you…you just can’t…you just can’t…” She began to trail off.

“I just can’t…what?”

“…You just can’t…be in love with me…right?” 
​


----------



## Fedster (Mar 1, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Strength Training [3/6]_

But she may have just turned the tides.

Misa and Rei's hands clashed, grabbing each other and exerting force forward in order to outstrength the other. Misa, the weakest of the two, began to step backwards, since her father was stronger than her, but she smirked nonetheless.  Rei raised his eyebrows, confused, as she broke free and stepped to the side, and her father lost his balance momentarily.

Seizing the opening, Misa delivered an side-palm hit to her Rei's back. "Guuh!", He cried. He rolled and stood up,"Didn't see that coming...Maybe it's time....", And like that, he began performing a set of hand-seals. _'Nekome Style: Claw Rotation Jutsu'_

Ohh Drats...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

Shizuo bit his lip and shook his head as he tilted his head back slightly.  Almost got it...there!  Cenn let out a happy little yelp as Shizuo produced the object, and his owner then smiled slightly as he passed Masami a letter.  The envelope was worn, and torn a bit, indicating a lot of sealing and resealing over time.  Shizuo then got to work on his ramen, as did Cenn.  They had oddly synonymous movements, not that either was actively mimicking the other.  On the front of the envelope, read the humble words, "To my new acquaintance".  Shizuo hadn't seem to react to the beginning of her asking her question, or the development of Marietta and Hisashi's argument, leading one to doubt if they'd perhaps weaseled their way past his perceptions.  And, if opened for umpteenth time, the letter would read...

_"Hello, friend!  If you're reading this, you've probably been conversing with me long enough to realize that I am indeed, mute.  But, that isn't to say I don't have things to say!  I have lots I want to say, and would like to first say a little bit about myself.  My name is Hatake Shizuo, and I enjoy working with my hands, and tinkering with things.  I like to listen to music, dance, and taking walks with my dog, Cenn.  My favorite color is white, and I enjoy reading that new comic series, Nyan Nyan paradise.  If you'd like, you can share the aforementioned with me, and I'll try to reply as best I can.  I have a pad for replying to things, so I'd like this to be the beginning of really getting to know each other."_

Meanwhile, Cenn and Shizuo continued to eat their ramen, completely at peace, almost comically unaware of the uncanny parallels in etiquette and mannerism between dog and owner.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2013)

*Tetsuya Kazama
Peas In A Smashed Pod*

_It?s quite common for baseline humans to spout off tireless exposition on the barbaric and superfluous nature of fighting. A bleeding heart narrative about how fighting creates a fracture which damages the progression of human beings truly understanding each other. It?s not an overly complex rhetoric at its base; it?s a puke inducing sentimentality. It really is trivial to those of us who care less about understanding others. When you?re life is on the line, when it is ultimately your decision to take a life or save one, you understand yourself. We are born alone and we die alone so why should we care about each other. 

This monster in front of me?he understands it?_

-Tetsuya

Tetsuya found herself licking her proverbial chops as she stared down Ryuunosuke Matsuzaki's demonic form and he stared back. It wasn't so much the pronounced change in mass that have him a Herculean aura, it was not the palpability of his rage, it was his scent. He smelled like an entirely different prey no longer a shinobi but instead an abomination. This was the way it should be, for you see even amongst a clan of bloodthirsty warriors like the Mugenshi, Tetsuya was an abomination as well...

*Kukuku*

The Vipress craned her head to the side breaking the staring match. To the only spectator it seemed as if she was talking to someone but no one was there.

"Your "guidance" is no longer required, candidate or not he is my prey now, and that makes him a dead man walking. "

"GET YOUR POPCORN READY!!!"


The white haired vixen held her open hand out making it parallel to the rest of her body before putting it back a few degrees. She looked at Ryuunosuke and licked her lips suggestively as she set herself up to resume their fight. The Dirty Boots almost at max power and him in this new form. It was time as the inaudible starting flag was waved and Tetsuya slammed her foot into the ground.

*BOOM
*
Tetsuya blasted off toward Ryuu, the pace up a notch or two from her previous encroachments as she was upon him in a fraction of a second. Her fist cocked backed and loaded for a strike, but her body evaporated into the air, an apparition coalesced by her hellacious velocity. 

She had spun around him to gather more momentum for her assault. Tetsuya demonstrated insane body control as she perfectly torqued her hips, exploding through and embedding her fist into the back of Ryuu's head. The force of the blow so strong the blowback broke the remaining glass in the office and the aftershock caused a crater to fault underneath Ryuu's feet. In the face of this maelstrom he simply staggered a step forward having seemingly absorbed the brunt. This did not surprise Tetsuya however, had this abomination been felled by the first blow that would have been very anti-climatic. Dropping down to a crouch Tetsuya spun back to Ryuunosuke?s front bursting out of her crouch and ramming her fist into his chin as she rose up. A clean uppercut. 

This attack had a similar effect to the last causing the Akuma to stagger a pace back; however he just stood there as Tetsuya continued to ascend toward the ceiling. The Mugenshi maiden taps the ceiling with her hands using it as a springboard as she somersaults and inverts her previous position so her feet are now on the ceiling. She allows her chakra to let her stay attached to the wall as she bends her knees and drops down once again?

*BOOM*

She shoots downward blowing a hole through the ceiling as she clasps her hands together and hammers down on Ryuu?s cranium with a double axe handle strike. The force of this blow exponentially higher than the last as the ground gives ways and Ryuu descends to the lower levels.

?That can?t be all a monster like you has!!?​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_Increasing the repertory III - The White Tiger?s Dance Complete_


Well, as ya can guess, after tha shocking and godly performance that mah all mighty self showed to these three commoners, we took a lil rest so I could regain some strength. If ya ask me, I may say that it I?m one step away from completin`mah technique, only thing I need ta do now is to test it again in an all out battle with Servant A, B and Maid A. Now yer question may be"Why If ya, king of kings and best of the best, already did that?" Fool!! Tha answer is quite obvious, last time it was a mere spar where mah underlings here were usin`nothing but Taijutsu; ya can`t call that a battle pal.

"Enough rest. Let`s keep goin?at it, mah servants"

I spill that and then walk slowly towards tha center of the open field. I kick away tha remainings of the puppet which got destroyed for mah sake. " Second round starts! come at me with all ya?ve got guys.Tha round ends once I finish with mah new technique"yeah, this is tha last and only step, an all out battle where I gotta force ?em to enter into a hand to hand combat against me. 

Tha three of them surrounded, their king. Clearly a battle formation where I?m supposed ta become an easy target, howeva that won?t be of any use. Quickly I take out a caouple of smoke bombs and throw ?em to tha ground, they explode and cause a cloud of,well, smoke. I take tha chance ta make mah first move. A few hand seals do tha right job and then I start to turn slowly while shootin?small fire balls from mah mouth in all directions. Of course they jump to dodge mah attack, somethin?that was within mah plan; instantly I jump out from the inside of tha cloud towards one of ?em without knowing who it is.

"Even If ya?re a gal I won?t hold back here!!"

I announce that to Maid A once I see mah current opponent is she. Takin?out mah kunai I collide against tha wench and we fall rapidly to tha ground where we mid forces for an instant before havin?to dodge cause of Servant A attackin?with another kunai. Now it?s two versus one, this thing is gettin?exciting with each second, finally these slaves of mine seem to have some motivation!!!

Rushing to mah left I make those two to follow me, mah destiny? Servant B. Leaping straight towards mah target I use mah Leaf whirlwind and land a kick in his gut. Turning back, I see a few shuriken comin?at me at full speed, they have wires tied to them so I guess I can?t just dodge normally. Using mah kunai I deflect two of them and jump lettin?one of them ta get stuck in tha ground before stepping on the wire and cut it. Spinning I dodge the other two again which somehow came back for me.

"Wow, ya?re better than in tha last round but..."poof!! I leave a small smoke and a log in mah place, only to appear  above the other two throwin?a kick which is dodged by Maid A and Servant A, once they split up I hurried towards tha gal.

"Tha round ends here!!"I yell and throw a high kick which she blocks  but mah attack doesn?t stop there, mah left elbow is dodged by her as she pulled her body backwards alittle but as I said before, I?m just startin?! I come back with a right hook and receive a knee to mah ribs but I tried not to flinch at it. A low right kick and then a right straight punch, an upper cut and a knee to her leg make her raise her guard as mah attack takes more speed and strength, now she isn?t even hittin?back.

"White Tiger?s Dance!"

Mah offense starts to slowly break her defense with all those sorta combinations, mah concentration si a its fullest. Two consecutive jabs a bottom-up kick and a one-two finish the job sending her to thground although not knocked out. I wouldn?t go all violent with a cutie ya know?

"Hah! As always, me who was born a true genius has created a new marvelous technique!! Hahaha!!"
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Fast Track to Being a Man *-*

Hakaizen, after being poked, prodded, and generally annoyed by the Uchiha medical team, now stood in front of one Uchiha Ittou, who was nonchalantly drinking tea.  It was basically some annoying ploy to try Hakaizen's patience.  The worst thing about it was it was working wonders.  Hakaizen was trying to keep his temper under control, but God dammit he was sick and tired of his father's mask of tranquility.  "Listen dad, I know we have to think about... the funeral, but...  But we need to talk about this now."  Ittou lowered his tea and sighed.  "What is it?"  Hakaizen crossed his arms.  "I want you to train me.  One on one.  Serious training."  Ittou rose an eyebrow.  And why is that?"  "Because I need to get stronger.  We all do.  And in the meantime, I also need you to arrange a meeting with the Council."  That really surprised Ittou.  "Why the Hell would I do that?"  "Because I need to talk to them.  It's... really hit home for me, now.  This Cold War with the Black.  Skirmish after skirmish, how many more until we decide that we've had enough?"  "So you lose someone close to you and you give up keeping peace?"  "Peace?  _Peace_?  I don't see any peace!  Look at Sunagakure.  A few hundred years ago they staged an attack on Konohagakure, one that was widely unsuccessful.  It may have claimed lives, including the life of the Sandaime Hokage, but within weeks we were already discussing treaties and partnerships.  In a matter of a year or two they were considered out ally."  "I don't see your point."  "Look at them now!  Operating under the guise "Black."  They are once again our enemy.  Now if you look at Iwagakure, they were once a bitter enemy, we even went to war against them.  Now they are our partners, declared allies by pieces of paper and signature in ink."

Ittou turned to face him.  "So what's your point?"  "My point is that Peace through means of treaties and false smiles isn't peace.  When two powers clash, the winner chooses the terms and the loser agrees to them.  We strike out, we show Black that we are more powerful, and then we establish laws, control, dominance over them.  Ban them from having a large, active miliitary.  Stop them from being able to take lives at a whim."  "So you would entice war so that more lives could be lost?  That is the foolish dream of a sorrowful child."  "This world has become overgrown and infested with liars, bigotry, and murder.  If we burn it down, if we prune the edges we can rebuild it.  We can create a better one.  I'm not talking about something so drastic as to take away the basic rights of people.  I mean enforcing stronger laws to prevent skirmishes and lives being lost."  "Hakaizen...  You are traveling down a dark path.  One that many have traveled.  There are many truths in our world, but one is the most definite you shall hear."  "And what is that?"  Ittou stood and glared down at Hakaizen with his Sharingan active.  "Shinobi are bred, born, made to battle.  Our singular purpose is to fight.  Suppose this war happens and we win.  We strip away the militaries of the other villages.  What then?  If there is no one left to fight, what purpose do shinobi serve?"  "If their only purpose is to end lives maybe the era of ninja _should_ come to an end.  Maybe if she wasn't a ninja mother would still be here."  "If she wasn't a ninja she wouldn't be your mother.  Remember, I am a Konohagakure shinobi, someone who was born, lives, and will die in the Land of Fire.  She was a mediator from the Land of Iron.  If we weren't shinobi, her and I would have never met."  Hakaizen glared at him, then to the ground.  He was right.  A mindless war wasn't the answer.  "Hakaizen."  The red-haired boy looked up at him.  "The true secret to peace... is love.  We have to win the hearts and minds of our enemies through kindness."  "That's ridiculous.  You're too much of an idealist."  Ittou chuckled, scratching his cheek.  "Well, maybe everyone loving everyone isn't feasible.  But controlling others through fear and intimidation is a dictatorship."  Hakaizen nodded.  "You're right.  I need to... find a new way.  But I am right about one thing."  "What?"  "Scurrying in the dark, away from the eye has gone on long enough.  Maybe it's just to prove our strength, or for revenge, or to show that we will no longer allow the Black to ruffle our feathers, to see how far they can push us, but one thing is certain.  It is time for us to openly go to war against the Black."

"You may be right on that front.  But unfortunately warring with Black would be foolish.  Their military is almost as large as ours.  So much so that the differences in military power are miniscule at best."  Hakaizen nodded.  "Before we can go to war with them we need to undermine them.  Cut trade routes, try and get Black-supporters on our side, gain important intel..."  "Sound like the work of many teams."  Hakaizen glared in thought.  "Does it?  I'm not quite sure."  Ittou blinked.  "What are you saying?  That one man is capable of doing that?"  Hakaizen didn't respond immediately.  He mulled it over in his head before looking back up at Ittou.  "No, I-... nevermind.  I'm gonna go for a walk, clear my head."  Before Ittou could say anything more, he turned and left the complex.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Clown

The man whose face was painted like that of a broken clown, his mien had a plastic smile pasted upon that vermillion lip color. That painted, sick grin that smeared through creating a sickening grin, scars that covered the majority of his features, and those eyes that radiated the world’s most profound evil, as if Satan himself had crawled from hell itself and started to walk upon the land, the man radiated darkness and insanity, his eyes reflected that sickening thought, the thought that all things called human should perish under the veil of blood. A man, who was tied and wrapped and tied within some strong rope, was witnessing this clown sickening glare, shaken the man could feel the chill of death’s cold grip coursing through his core. His eyes trembled, his breath heaved rapidly, and his overall system was out of control. He was terrified at what the man before him would do. Powerless, all he could do if pull the small amount of courage that resided within his very soul. This clown all that did was play with an apple he gripped within his palm, as he twisted his wrist and threw this fruit upon the air, it coursed up and soon fell, he held it in his palm once more, and repeated the process. Eyes locked on the frighten man shaken stare. The Clowns system could not help but to giggle in frenzy of crazed laughter.

“Boo-hu-hu-hu-hu-hu! Here he is the all powerful advisor for Black’s higher up! OH what magnificent joy! Now I can haz my info in a silver platter! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!”

The sickening man known as only Clown gave out a sarcastic maniacal reference, his smile soon turned to a frown as he stared at the man before him whose will seemed to surpass the increasing fear he felt for the Clown. Hands placed within his pockets, the clown soon close the man, removing his left hands from his pocket; he grabbed hold of a small bulb that dangled above his head, its radiant light was soon flashed at the man’s face. He lips formed once again that sickening grin as his eyes seemed to bulge out his sockets, that crazed stare was enough to cause the advisor to wince, and clench his teeth.

“Hurry up and fucking talk! Where the hell are the Kages! What are they planning! And more importantly… WHERE IS THE BIOLOGICAL REASERCH DATA! Can’t you people see how much I’m struggling here! It’s NOT easy following a man for about 3 days none stop just to fucking grab him in an alley…. Actually it was pretty simple. HAHAHHAHAH!”

This dreadful clowns laughter continued to brew and engulfed the silence that this room held, the sweat drops continued to pour down the advisor’s forehead his mien was serious, his teeth was clenched, and even though his hands were tied, his fist were clenched until bruises formed in his palm. 

“Worthless scum! Let me and my bloodline be damned if I ever divulge such information to the likes of you.”

“Oh really? Well, be prepared to have the worst luck that humanity has ever experienced.”

The wicked clown released the bulb, neatly placing his hands within both pockets; he soon held two rods that were made of some bronze material that was completely rusted. The clown didn’t hesitate and he jammed both rods on each of the man’s legs. Blood started to pour endlessly, the pain started to course through and the advisors system at an alarming rate. The man opened his mouth to scream, but it was met with a sock, that was jammed into his mouth. Grunts that were filled with a dreadful amount of agony… sweat started to rapidly spew, the blood was upon the clowns face, as his tongue slowly picked it up and retrieved it to the inside of his mouth. The grunts of pain and agony soon stopped, the heaving of his breath was all that was left of the advisor. Taking the sock of his mouth the clown looked him dead at his face, the lighting reflected on his face made his face… terrible, he was staring at a demon… this thing wasn’t human.

“Well?”

*-Spit-*

The sock was jammed once again to his mouth; he pushed farther and farther until it met his throat. The man was choking, his eyes were watering and this combined with the fact that his feet were stabbed with rusty rods of bronze. The pain was increased tenfold. The clown hadn’t release the sock soon pulling and the advisor coughed as his breath escaped his lungs. Heaving, and panting… the man glared at the clowns face and spat on it again. 

“THAT’S ENOUGH OF YOUR BULLSHIT!!”

He pulled the rusty rod of his leg and stabbed it straight into his right eye. The bleeding continued and his eyes exploded within the socket. Soon he pulled and the eye had been ripped of his skull. Only a hollowed void was left, even the clown was trembling in the anger that only a devil would have. Yet that grin continued to brew in his mien, as if it was impossible for him to frown, he was struggling.

“ARRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!”

“SHUT UP!! I WANT THE NEXT WORD OF YOUR DIRTY MOUTH TO BE WERE THE FUCK ARE ALL THESE KAGES UP TO!!!”

Flashes started to brew within the clowns mind, flashes of a benevolent past. Of when he was…

“DAMN IT!! HURRY AND TELL ME NOW!!”

He pulled a gun from within his suit. The barrel of the pistol pointed straight on the man and soon, his finger started to pull, until the man lips started to move. Clowns hand started to lower, and his grip on the rod was released. The blood continued to pour of the man like a fountain, the clowns grin grew and the man’s words filled him with malicious joy. The aura that emanated this man… it started to brew his evil. He turned and left the man in the chair behind him, the sound of men were behind him.

“Thank you ever so much advisor. Sorry about the eye… and legs…. And psyche. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Anyway was that so hard? Hmmmmmmm? No it wasn’t, for me. Not so much for you. Laterz! Got to split! I won’t kill you, you don’t have a SMILE upon your face.”

*-Boom- *

The door was kicked opened, but the man known as Clown was no longer there.

“Onward! To cause more chaos and mayhem to the world!”​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 2, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Matsuzaki Tower​*
*"The dance of battle is always played to the same impatient rhythm. What begins in a surge of violent motion is always reduced to the perfectly still." - Sun Tzu*​
What was happening in the rest of the world at that very moment? The moon was high in the night sky, providing the darkened portion of this violent shinobi world a lesser light. The trains busily expedited trips, carrying passengers both aimless and certain. The nocturnal beasts of the sea, the land, and the air remained committed to their daily routine. Men and women worked the late night system, keeping their nose to the grindstone while dreaming of a better tomorrow. Party goers drunkenly stumbled hither and thither, this night at least being a meaningless haze.

In the Matsuzaki's enormous skyscraper, however, the chaotic sounds of monsters clashing could be heard.

This power...

...is this _me_?​
Feathery raven black wings, the sign of a forbidden hybrid between love and hatred, flapped mightily. He should be dead now. Ryuu was aware of that much, at least.

*"Kill her!"*​
The booming voice rippled through him with an overwhelming shiver accompanying it. His eyes, now an eerie golden pair, widened as Ryuu gazed through the massive holes in several floors. The uniquely glowing spheres were the only visible parts of the imposing monstrosity now hovering in the shadows.

"You... I remember this..."

*"...of course. What? Did you think you would be rid of us so easily? Now then. Let us have it. Her soul."*

"Fuck off. This is my body. Her soul, my soul, neither will be damned. Now shut up. I'm busy."​
Ryuu's body, far more durable now, still felt the Viper's sting as he shot upward with his wings producing powerful gusts that shot him along, his return to the battleground ending with a pronounced flap. Not wasting time, Ryuu flew for her as a linear but rapid streak, fingers grabbing as an arm shot out for Tetsuya's face. His speed, also, had increased... but a narrow lean allowed her to evade his attack with a nimble bend backwards. Ryuu's descending fist stung as if it were being burned from the outrageous speed of his second assault which matched her counter. He managed a blow at her chest, but took one as well, her boot adorned foot blasting him skyward. 

Wings snapping before he hit the ceiling, he saw her preparing for that explosive spring, and a leg bent inward as if beckoning her. He even did so verbally, still maintaining his regal composure enough to simply say, 

"Come."​
Whistling wind picked up around Ryuu as his leg did the majority of the work, the mightily swung kick upgrading his already enhanced speed to phenomenal levels. She answered his call, rocketing fearless towards the humanoid tornado whirling magnificently near the ceiling of the office, fluorescent bulbs shattering overhead.

*BOOM!*​
Their collision created a destructive wave of force that obliterated what remained of the windows while a wicked pattern of wrecked floor and ceiling tiles cracked in a row of consecutive splits. 

"..."​
Ryuu's back, which smashed through the ceiling, had debris falling off of his wings like crumbs. However, that wasn't so much the problem... as was something threatening to overtake him.










​
Ryuu's breathing was heavy. While his power increased in this form, his stamina decreased, and he would normally be dazed if it were not for the beast in him finally taking what it wished. A joy ride.

A gleefully sinister grin appeared, the demon within Ryuu fully in control. He flew straight at Tetsuya, paying no mind to Ryuu's wildly pumping heart, which was beginning to push beyond his mortal body's limit. The floor caved before she vanished, straight into the night sky right as his fist hit the already busted floor, damaging it further. The Demon let out an inhuman howl of delight, before following suit, throwing off the bothersome walls of the office building to battle upon the rooftops of Fuzen.

Flying after her, their battle continued in the sky, Tetsuya remaining out of reach with startling speed combined with incredible acrobatics high in the air. Ryuu continued soaring after her like a hawk, earning them odd stares from the growing crowd viewing the incredible clash.

Ryuu's muscular body performed a smooth somersault, heel crashing down to smash into a roof, slicing through it as smoothly as a blade would chop through flesh. 

*"Come closer! Let us taste your blood!"*​
'Ryuu' encouraged, a burst of speed making him flicker out of sight right before she did. Soon the process was repeated, and the two seemed to disappear and reappear all over Fuzen's rooftops throwing attacks at each other that would clash from time to time, which always resulted in echoing booms that made an increasing amount of people face the night sky wondering if it was thundering.

Ryuu's heart strained, pain that the demon ignored coursing through his body. He was so close... he had to have it... he had to _taste_ it!

*"Give it to me! Your soul... is ours!*"​
Chest caving in, it was apparent that beast within Ryuu was about to perform some sort of demonic technique, until the genin regained control. Plummeting immediately, Ryuu's feet hit the rooftop and Fuzen's mogul resisted the urge to crash onto his knees as his head hunched forward for him to wolf down air, his lungs burning. 

When Tetsuya landed beside him, she'd immediately notice the horns and wings were gone, and when Ryuu looked up his eyes were the same ink black shade. 

Panting, staring at Tetsuya, Ryuu recalled it suddenly. The death of his mother. The rage that followed suit. The beast that awakened. The warpath he went on. The bodies... his father's money and influence hiding the killing spree. Memories long forgotten...

_*I will... never be a memory.*_​
Suit ruined, hair messily windswept, perpetual scowl full on, Ryuu _finally_ had the good sense to ask, 

"What in the fuck do you want?"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 2, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Konoha Training Grounds
New Jutsu I
____

_*Several hours later . . .

*_I gulped quietly as I walked into the training ground, my grandpa walking in front of me, walking without sound. The whole forest seemed to go silent as we walked into the training grounds, with no sound being present apart from the swaying of the leaves in the fresh afternoon wind. 

Finally, I decided to speak up and break the silence. It was kind of unnerving. "Uh, so . . . what are we learning today?" I ask, still trudging along behind him.

"You'll see." Came the reply, following a moment of pause.

"_Oh joy._" I thought to myself, and started visualizing horrific training scenarios. Oh God, I was totally screwed. 

But before I could think about it any further, we soon found ourselves in the middle of the training ground. It was the same as always; empty, quiet and still with the three stumps, now yellowed and weathered, at the far end of the area, kept as a homage to the Sannin, and the original Team 7.

"Today," my grandpa said, walking towards a nearby boulder, tapping it to indicate the large rock as my new training test dummy. God dammit. "we'll be learning a new jutsu. The technique is known as _Karyū no Enchū_; a move which uses fire to add momentum to your attacks and give it a bigger punch, so to speak."

I nodded slowly, not liking where he was going with this . . .

"Here's a demonstration." He said, smirking devilishly. A part of my brain screamed at me, in knowledge of what he was going to do, and what he was going to make us do. Raising a fist, he lit it up, flaring it with a bright flame, before extending it backwards, positioning it to punch at the boulder's centre. "You might want to move out of the way for this." My grandpa warned, gesturing with his other hand for me to shoo.

Naturally, I complied. Grandpa's . . . demonstrations, had a tendency to be explosive.

I hear him take a deep breath, and mutter the technique's name under his breath, and . . . a small ember flickered on his elbow, before blasting back as a large stream of fire, propelling forward his fist into the boulder and promptly exploding it into debris and pebbles. 

He turned back to me and extended a finger, pointing it at me. "You," he said, "will be training on . . . " He scanned the area with his finger, and I gulped. My eyes focused intently on his finger, I prayed that there wouldn't be any boulders left in the area . . . 

And then he found one, and swayed his finger at it, lingering on it for a while, before smiling back at me, still with that 'you're screwed' smile of his . . . and then waved it around again, pointing to a bunch of wooden training dummies at the side. "Those." He finally said.

Thank god.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 2, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Konoha Training Grounds
New Jutsu II
____

I approached the training dummy sheepishly, poking it to make sure it wasn't _secretly _made out of rock or something. After a seconds, I concluded that it was, in fact, made of wood. Nice, not-stone, wood. Easily flammable, and not painful to punch. 

My grandpa was already gone, and left me to my own devices here, so there was no asking him for help here. Frowning, I raise a hand and stroke my chin. "How did he do that thing again?" I cast a sign and flare up my own hand, and examine it. "It came from inside his elbow, I think . . . " I mutter, and try focusing my chakra to the elbow of my arm and punch, picturing a stream of fire erupting from my elbow the same way my grandpa did . . .

Nothing. My fist came in contact with the dummy's face, but no stream of fire came. All that happened was me caving the wooden face in. Being as awesome as I was, I quickly narrowed down the problem to chakra control. From what I saw, grandpa channeled his chakra to his elbow, _without _any seals, but he was like a super awesome master at everything, so I suppose he could afford to make shortcuts. 

I'd need some kind of seal to make it work. Man. This day just kept better and better.

I form a tiger seal again, and shift through to the boar seal, and tried again to make a stream of fire come out of my elbow and punch again . . . nothing. Better try again.

_*Hours later . . .

*_It was now evening. The sky was tinged a deep crimson from the setting sun, and the training grounds began to darken, the sun tossing and throwing shadows around and extending the ones on the trees. 

And there was me, panting. I'd tried every seal possible, but nothing worked. Sighing, I sit down and stare at the training dummy, which was now battered and caved in multiple places - some from the training, and others out of my sheer frustration. What the hell was I doing wrong?! Taking a deep breath, I close my eyes and try to think back to my first ever lesson . . .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 2, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
New Jutsu III 
_Flashback Sequence_
____

"Listen, Jeeha." My grandpa said to me. "The Enlightenment of Ember and Flame is a very special martial art, existing as a part of the Five Divine Paths. Unlike most other martial arts, the Five Divine Paths is a style which incorporates both Ninjutsu, _and _Taijutsu. It's a hybrid art, and one of the first, along with Enlightenment of Thunder and Lightning. However, unlike EOTL, which has been passed down through the Raikages of Kumogakure, EOEF has had many different varying users . . . " He takes a deep breath. "We don't really have the same history, or prestige as the other Divine Paths, as the practitioner's and successors of the art have mostly been hermits of some sort, but our style is very unique, even among the Divine Paths."

"It is?" I frowned, sitting eagerly on the carpet and looking up to my grandpa, wide-eyed and excited to get started on the training. Good times.

"Indeed." He nodded. "You see, unlike the others, which require the user to have huge staminas to complete the art, EOEF has been advanced beyond that, by the master of my master, the Master of the Pinnacle." He smiled for a moment, and a flicker of sadness appeared in his eyes, if only for a moment. Not that I had been paying any attention back then. I was eight years old, and kind of too giddy to notice stuff like that. Sugar rushes, man.

"For EOEF, it's all about the _quality_ of one's chakra, and how refined it is." He explains. "Just like how steel is made from the purest iron, the techniques of EOEF are only for those who have become masters of the breath. Though defunct now in most other arts in favour of simply training stamina, the breathing for EOEF has always been a pivotal part of it's concept. By breathing in, the breath is used to stabilize and manipulate the current of heat in the body and flow it to the focal point in the chest, so that it may be dispersed to other points in the body for ease of access. This makes hand signs a little less important for most practitioners, but for the masters . . . "

He grins, and raises a fist, lighting it in fire. "It completely eliminates the need for them."

____

_*And now, back in the present . . .*_

I inhale a deep breath, using it to transfer and carry the fire element chakra coursing through my body into my chest. Taking the fuzzy sensation in my chest as a sign that it worked, I inhale again focusing the chakra to my elbow. My hands moved towards each other and formed a boar sign, and the process quickened, and I felt a burning feeling on my elbow. Immediately, I got up, concentrating to keep the chakra built up on my elbow and formed a tiger seal, igniting my fist and setting it on fire and charged towards the dummy.

"First dance . . . " I mutter, flanking in from the side, picturing the dummy as an actual opponent, moving with renewed vigour and energy, and launch a fist, a stream of fire erupting from my elbow and propelling my fist towards the dummy. "*Searing Dragon Eruption!*" 

_*Boom!

*_My fist made a connection to it's side, and as it did, I felt it cave in . . . before getting blown away completely and breaking under the force and momentum of my attack, and splitting into a rain of splinters and wood.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2013)

*The Kid
Help Wanted: Ugly Dirty Smelly Guys*

"Is there anything else I can do to be of assistance?"

Shobu was already inside the Ame Police precinct casing the place for the info that would eventually lead them to Ikari the Ripper. This entire thing had gotten The Kid feeling a bit nervous, as brave of a face as he put on the truth was that he was not a fighter. The salve of killing intent leaking from Ikari was not the only disconcerting feature he had, it was the look of death in his eyes. The threats were not idle and now Shobu was willingly trying to put The Kid in the same place with this psycho...

"Oi ya could tell me what about this place sends guys off their chump. Bloody hell mate I really don't understand anything about this country."

The Kid let out a weird sound that was something of a cross between a pout and a sigh, or maybe it was just a huff. In seemingly no time at all Shobu returned with a few posters, but his entire mien had changed. He went in there with a seemingly jovial mood and came out looking a lot more serious. There was a quiet fury behind his eyes that dissipated as he moved to address his ward and Dokumatsu.

"Hey little guy, do you happen to know where I might find some of the more unsavory characters in Ame? Any hang outs you may know of like maybe a restaurant, or bar, or store that has a bunch of dirty, smelly, ugly guys you wouldn't want to invite to dinner? We're going to be looking for some smarmy underworld types. Any place you can think of like that will be a start."

The Kid found himself even more unsettled by the sudden change in character that Shobu underwent. It was so quick and he seemed a lot more focused now questioning Dokumaru for a place to find some criminal.  He did not seem like he was going to let them in on what happened quite yet as there were no specifics only questions. The entire process had The Kid wondering...

 "What could have him that upset?"

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 2, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
Home
____

Exhausted from an entire day of training, it took me . . . quite a long time to get back home. I felt drained from all the energy and chakra I used today in my training, but at least I learned a new jutsu.

Creaking open the door, I stumble in and take a sigh of relief. Home at last. "Hey, I'm home and stuff." I call out, and then my stomach rumbles. "Oh, er, and I'm hungry as well," I add on, walking into the kitchen. "What's for dinner?" I ask my mom, inhaling the air to try and get an idea of what she was cooking.



"Oh, you're back, Jeeha?" She turned around, smiling. "How was training?" My mom asked, continuing to chop away.

"Exhausting," I sigh, collapsing onto a chair. "Gramps made me punch dummies all day."

"Jeeha!"

"_Training _dummies, mom." I correct her, rolling my eyes slightly. "Where's dad?" I ask, looking round the corner to see if he was outside in the garden or something. He was usually there smoking at this time. And, what a surprise, he was. 



"Oh." I sigh. "Never mind."

"Oniii-saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!" A voice called from the hallway. Sneaking in from behind the corridor was a small, blonde kid with large blue eyes, crouching as if he was hunting a prey. Or, well, would be, if he hadn't just called out my name. "Ultimate super jutsu taaaaaaaaaaackleeeeeeeee!" And like a projectile, he shot out at me. Sighing, I got up and caught him. 



"Takeru, that's dangerous!" My mom scolded, shouting back while preparing her meal. 

My brother then looked up at me, with those giant blue eyes of his and . . . I cracked under the pressure. "Hey mom, it's okay. I don't mind." I say to my mom, smiling awkwardly and scratching the back of my head.


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 2, 2013)

_"Oi ya could tell me what about this place sends guys off their chump. Bloody hell mate I really don't understand anything about this country."_

Dokumaru wasn't immediately sure how to respond to The Kid's question. After all, that bloodthirsty guy was a new one. Not to say Dokumaru would know everyone in Amegakure, but he felt he had a pretty good grasp of the shinobi his own age. Of course, not wanting to show ignorance, he faked a response.

"What, is everyone completely sane where you come from? Does the Village Hidden in the Mist not have a few crazies?"

At that moment, Shobu walked back, and had an intense look about him, that faded somewhat when addressing the two boys.

_"Hey little guy, do you happen to know where I might find some of the more unsavory characters in Ame? Any hang outs you may know of like maybe a restaurant, or bar, or store that has a bunch of dirty, smelly, ugly guys you wouldn't want to invite to dinner?"_

Oh boy did he. 

"Yes I do. It's a place called The Leaky Roof. I know, I know, the appeal for a place with that name, in a town like this, is weird. However, if you're looking for dumb, drunk, smelly, criminal type people, then that's the place to go."

Guiding his two companions, Dokumaru traveled along several back allies, gradually getting in the seedier, more dangerous areas of the village, finally stopping outside of a squalid building with a fading sign, and poor lighting. It looked like a place where you might catch a disease just from walking by.

"Here we are gentlemen. The esteemed Leaky Roof." Dokumaru finished, with a bit of sarcasm on the end.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2013)

*The Kid
Why Didn't I Let Him Die?*

"Here we are gentlemen. The esteemed Leaky Roof."

Dokumaru's mien did a canon ball into a sardonic river as he was dripping with it as he pointed the Leaky Roof out to the Kiri "nin". The Kid had remained silent not really finding himself to answer Dokumaru as he didn't necessarily have a good answer as to the nature of shinobi in Kirikagure, aside from the Gan Gan Revolution, the interrogator, and Shobu's sisters. He was slightly insulated from their world due to their suspicions of his seditious activity. Nevertheless looking at the Leaky Roof, The Kid found himself much more in his element than at any point he had found himself in these lands. The place was a total dive, the seedy outer architecture, the derelict nature of the men they saw walking in. Given his swashbuckling vagabond, otherwise known as the politically correct way to say pirate, status it was places like these a young man like The Kid would find himself on his travels. They didn't care about age here necessarily, there were a bunch of good drunken marks, and most times there was a cheap room to sleep in.

"So listen you guys stay..."

Before Shobu could even finish The Kid was already walking towards the front door of the Leaky Roof, he turned back to Dokumaru and Shobu.

"Aye mates pull your fingers out and let's try to go one over the eight while we do our business."

Shobu stood there his countenance furrowed into a perplexed expression as he honestly had no clue what the hell The Kid had just said to him. It was in their language but at the same time it wasn't.

"We need a plan, kid. Not only that but you and Dokumaru..."

As he said the name of the little arachnid boy he looked to his side to find that he was no longer there but next to The Kid. Shobu was losing control of his ward and the Ame genin and with them the situational plan he had formed before they got here. Before he could call out for them to stop they both walked into the bar.

"Why have I not killed this kid yet?"

The Kiri Chuunin sighed as he followed the younger boys into the Leaky Roof.​


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 2, 2013)

Dokumaru was already headed into the bar by the time that Shobu attempted to object. After all, even though he'd been there only once, that meant he had infinitely more experience here than his guests did.

As he entered the bar, Dokumaru noticed that, ocne again, there was the usual collection of tattooed, ugly, criminal types. They all noticed the boys as they walked in, and the man who came in behind them. Walking to the bar, Dokumaru turned to Shobu,

"See those patches in the ceiling? Bartender thought I was underqualified, so I fixed his roof in under a minute. I think he's still pissed about it. And, speaking of which, here he is. If you want to know about anybody in here, this is your man."

Dokumaru directed Shobu to the big man behind the counter.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* The Options in War *-*

Hakaizen held a book in his hand, one that detailed the events of the Fourth Shinobi World War.  Both sides had suffered unbelievable losses, losing half of their military in a single day.  It was so unbelievable that Hakaizen almost believed some idiotic Japanese man wrote the entire thing, and terribly.  It was an incredibly short war as well, ended when Uzumaki Naruto, Uchiha Sasuke, Orochimaru, and the previous Hokage, brought back with the forbidden Edo Tensei technique.  It was an example of a war where both sides took an incredible hit.  In the case of Uchiha Obito's military force, it had less meaning, since it was comprised of mere clones.  Tools.  One side had to be completely beaten down for peace to be achieved.

He opened a second book, one that was a recount of the Third Shinobi World War.  Konohagakure was almost sure to fall in this war, but through the efforts of the Yondaime Hokage Namikaze Minato and his team, including the Copy Cat Ninja, they completed a mission at a place called Kanabi Bridge.  Destroying this bridge was vital to Konoha's survival, and once it was done the war turned in Konoha's favor.  That war was an amazing example of how strategic missions could lead to a decisive win for a village.  Especially with the scores of bodies piling up during the war.  Bodies slain mainly by a mere two men, Sasori of the Red Sands and Minato.  They were huge monkey wrenches in the normal flow of a war.  Two men that could clear whole battlefields.

Then there was the Second Shinobi World War.  This war was won by the Sannin, and it was yet another example of beating down the enemy until they simply couldn't fight back anymore.  The Leaf had taken losses, but the main country to feel the pain of the war had undoubtedly been Amegakure.  They were almost reduced to nothing, barely even a village after the war.  The resulting treaties were drawn by Konoha and agreed to by the losing villages.  However, that had resulted in the formation of Akatsuki, lead Uzumaki Nagato down a path of darkness.  The short peace gained by the war resulted in the creation of a powerful force that started off as a mercenary group and turned into a Jinchuuriki-hunting group of criminals.  They were single handedly responsible for the Fourth Shinobi World War.  It was an example of the hatred that can foster within the losers.

Next was the First Shinobi World War.  This ended in an Armistice treaty and showed an example of powers battling until neither could stand on its own any longer.  Not much information was available on this war, but it was known that Senju Tobirama, the Nidaime Hokage, lost his life fending off Kumogakure's Kinkaku force.  Hakaizen glared.  Was there really only two ways a war could end and peace be reached?  Was it really a choice of both sides battling to a standstill or one side being completely ran through?  There had to be something else.

Then there was the Sengoku period.  The Clans had no village and warred each other endlessly.  Average life expectancy was under thirty, and was dropping everyday due to the use of child soldiers.  Two powers were the clear strongest.  The Uchiha clan and the Senju clan.  They were evenly matched, and it wasn't until they decided to stop fighting and join forces was peace found, and it even resulted in the creation of Konohagakure.  That peace was rattled by Uchiha Madara, who returned with the Kyuubi in an attempt to destroy Konoha and kill Senju Hashirama, the Shodaime Hokage.  He failed, allegedly losing his life.  For the most part an example of two armier battling each other to a stand still and coming to a treaty.

Hakaizen sighed, pinching the bridge of his nose.  He was going in circles.  He still didn't have anything conclusive, he didn't have any kind of plan to go against war and end it with both warring powers intact.  _I wish I could just put up a wall between the Black and the White.  Wait a minute..._  He got a large piece of parchment, a brush, and black paint.  He began writing ideas down on it, eyes and fingers moving rapidly.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #007_

So what if you can see
The dark inside of me
No one will ever know
This animal I have become









​
Ikari was really getting sick of this fucking Chuunin he was saddled to.

First it was the whole "learn how to be a ninja" bullshit, and now it was this fucking investigation shit.  Somehow it had taken them to some seedy-looking, date-rape capital of Amegakure, the Leaky Roof tavern.  Ikari had followed him inside which had lead to some questioning of drunken fucking losers.  It had been pretty boring.  The scum that would could find on this side of the spectrum always seemed to never know anything about anything when questioned by someone wearing a headband.  Some large asshole bumped into Ikari, knocking him forward a bit.  

"Yer in tha way ya li'l shit!"

The Chuunin's eyes widened as he watched the scene unfold in slow motion.  This was going to get very ugly, very quickly, and not for Ikari.  "WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU JUST SAY TO ME YOU FAT FUCK?!"  Ikari jumped and drop kicked the man in the throat, causing him to stumble backward.  With another punch he launched the man out of the bar, causing him to roll backward onto the Ame streets.  Ikari landed on the man, his knife to his large, fat throat.  "HOW ABOUT I BLEED YOU DRY?!"  His killing intent was radiating off of him in waves, almost like chakra.  He grabbed the man by the front of his shirt and lifted him, throwing him headfirst back into the bar with a roar of strength.  When he followed the now scared shitless man into the bar he stopped.  It was the Kid from earlier.  He couldn't stop the grin.

"Oh... It's you."


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat​
Some habits were hard to pass up,  Vora waking up to watch some shows with her brother as they had a bowl of cereal and lay underneath the TV, was something that Vora would never give up. Today they had a box of chocolate cereal positioned in front of them, while they watched the latest episode of Kit and Kat. A tale of a prince and princess turned bitter enemies, because of their family, misunderstanding, and most importantly destiny.

Vora liked the word destiny, because in the end there was a set path for her to take, and no matter how much people fight against it. It was still destiny that leads them to that choice in the end, but many heroes talk about fighting against the destiny.  The prince was the hero, Kit, and he was absolutely in love with the princess, the first couple of episodes established that he wanted to fight against destiny and the princess, Kat, was someone who was much more mature and believed in destiny. Though she liked the idea, and she ended up falling in love with the prince.

?Vora, look Kat is meeting with Kit!? her younger brother said pointing up to the tv, sitting upwards so she doesn?t spill her cereal her eyes were glued.

Kat was looking down at the ground, the bodies of her fallen comrades were all around her, and when she looks up she see Kit. Kit is all bloody and heavily wounded when he notice Kat is there with him. For a moment he smiles at her, but then it disappears.

??.? He stands up straight as he looked towards her, and that was when the camera zoomed onto Kat, she is heavily wounded as well

?You can?t save anything.? she asked him, ?I told you this is our destiny! And you never listen to me! You are so headstrong and you don?t even realize what you are doing??

?Kat?? Kit voice calls out and Vora felt herself cover her mouth, she has traveled with these characters and Kit really wanted to be together with her. As the story progressed, his love got stronger and stronger for her, and Kat had been slipping into the darkness.

?Draw your sword Kit?? Kat commanded, Kit reached out to him and she just clenched her sword tighter, ?I SAID DRAW YOUR SWORD!?

As soon as she said that the ending song came on and Vora screamed at the tv, her brother did so and then they turned towards each other and screamed again.

?I swear that show will be the death of me,? her mother voice came from behind them, ?every day this show comes on you guys scream.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen 
*-* The Answers Come *-*

Hakaizen exited the Library, easily taking to the rooftops with a single leap.  He traveled to a high point in Konoha, at the top of a telephone pole.  He sat on the pole, allowing the breeze to gently take control of his hair.  It seemed that peace wasn't real.  An illusion to break up the periods of destruction, and another bout of anger, war, and death was upon his village.  Everyone's villages.  It was either kill or be killed, ruin someone's life or have your own destroyed.  There had to be more.  He looked down at his hand.  Power.  He needed power.  The power to stand between to armies and stop them in their tracks.  He needed to be swift, enough to be all over the world.  He needed to be able to undermine both armies and then stop them in their tracks.  He needed to walk the line between good and evil, White and Black, and not fall to either side.  A symbol, a symbol of those being caught in between.  A symbol of unity.  "If you unify White and Black white do they become?"  The answer came to him so quickly he almost ignored it.  But was that the answer?  He stood on top of the pole looked toward the sunrise.  "When White and Black are unified... they become Gray."

Hakaizen leaped off of the pole and raced back to his home.  He knew what he had to do.  _First, I need information.  I need to travel everywhere and know what people of both the White and the Black know.  I need to empathize with their reasons for being for, or against, the conflict.  I need to know why they wish to fight, why they wish to usurp.  But I can't do that as Uchiha Hakaizen.  I need to go incognito, travel the world disguised as a common wandered.  A peace activist who doesn't ally himself with anyone.  Then I need to become strong.  Very strong.  Strong enough to be the one to stand between armies.  When I finally have all the information, when I can gain access to information, trade routes, embargoes, anything I can get a hold of, then I can become the One in the Middle.  I can stop this bloodshed.  _


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat​
?Did you see Kit mommy! His sword was like vroom and everyone fell to the ground!? her brother asked pulling on their mother?s shirt. Vora grabbed her and her brother?s bowl, and going into the kitchen to lay down the bowls in the sink she could tell that her mother was distress. Her brother, Haku, always got excited when this show came on and that?s what made it harder to get him ready for school. Haku began tried to perform the same move as Kit, but it failed.

?I wanna a sword!? Haku exclaimed, ?I want to be cool as Kit! Vora can be Kat!?

?You?re going to have to graduate from the academy to defeat me!? Vora said with confidence, and then quoting from the show.

?You will have to train a hundred years to defeat me and even then you are still not ready!? she continued crossing her arms and making her voice a bit deeper.

Her brother smiled ear to ear, ?I will!?

?How can you if you are still yelling and screaming about the show, go and get ready or you?ll never be able to defeat your sister.? Her mother told him, tapping him on the back, Haku smiled before running up stairs making noises. She would have to deal with this all the way to the academy, and if she was lucky he would forget all about it by time she had to go pick him up today.

?So what is your plans today missy?? her mother asked looking over at her from the table, ?Going to meet your focus teacher today?? 

Vora shook her head, ?No she doesn?t want to meet until I after I meet my teammates, which is still a few days away. So until I meet them I am just going to hang out here and over grandmother?s??

Thinking about her grandmother, she realized that she still had that gangster to worry about, but maybe she didn?t. Vora believed that her glare was good enough, it was enough to scare people away and he wasn?t any different. In the end, she figured that she had to go and check on it herself.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_C-rank mission! - The girl in the forest_


"Is it here then?"

I ask politely to tha old man standing next to me in the front of a forest. This guy?s a very nice geezer, ya know? He went all tha way to Fuzen ta get a shinobi mah age so I can fulfill tha mission he is encomendin?tha village. What mission ya ask? Well...Tha thing is like this, apparently this town is being constantly attacked by a bunch of chumps who claim ta be ninjas since they can use chakra and all. Now the real problem is that there?s a person who has been protectin?tha town from those lame guys but instead that person has no way to protect herself...accordin?ta this old man a gal mah age is tha one doing this. She wields a wooden sword and seems to have some knowledge about chakra and fighting styles. 

*"That?s right, your mission is to be the bodyguard of that girl. Protect her just like she protects this town, please. In thelast skirmish with those punks, she ended up injured but she won?t let any of us to take care of her."*

That?s what he said, apparently tha inhabitants really appreciate that gal. I smile, i can?t just let these gusy to be worried cause of this kinda stuff. I walked into tha forest calmly, accordin?to him I should reach a small house in around ten minutes. As I walk I can locate a few traps installed on tha trees and a few others ?round tha bushes. Seems like she, whoeva she is, takes this task seriously.

"WHO ARE YOU!!??"

I hear that and immediately duck dodgin?a thrust aiming for mah head. I quickly react and deliver a round kick at ground level makin?mah attacker to fall down."Hah! As if such a sneaky attack would wrok against tha best of tha best in tha universe! "I say that though I end up paralyzed once I see who the heck I just hit. She stood up and looked at me with distrust and some rage. Shit! She is juts like tha old man described her ta me. Honey-colored eyes and hair, a thin small body that makes her look like a doll;  a pretty face that shows nothin?but pure intentions yet her eyes showed some melancholy and sadness. She was wearing a long green dress, a white cloth on it and was holding a wooden sword.



" Are you an idiot?! The best at what? and what are those stupid goggles on your head? Are you wearing the cap or the goggles? Decide for one, fool! And even more important, what are you doing here?! I bet those damn punks sent you to get rid of Kiriha, huh!?"

I can?t let out a single word after this meetin?, she is very pretty but her attitude is so damn horrible!! That one hurted me man, I take special pride in mah sense of fashion, ya know?
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2013)

*The Kid
Happy Reunion*

As Dokumaru had told the dynamic duo, Shobu and The Kid, how he had dealings with the bar before The Kid couldn't hold back a wry smile. For some reason he imagined the little spider boy cracking wise as he robbed the place of its namesake with his skills. Then looking at the dichotomy presented by the size differential between the two. The fact Dokumaru got hired to combat these rough and tough types was quite staggering to say the least. For him to be so nonchalant as he walked in denoted that he was comfortable which in turn meant he didn't get his ass kicked while working here. 

"If you want to know about anybody in here, this is your man."

As Dokumaru made the introduction all three of the boys had there attention drawn to some hooping and hollering that seemed to be going on the outside of the bar. The Kid got that same feeling from before at the Ame police department, that encroachment on the very fiber of his soul from an violent oppressor. Even though there was a tonal shift and the cadence was even more erratic he knew who it was beyond the doors. The bulbous man was thrown right into the bar near the feet of the dynamic duo and Dokumatsu.

"Oh... It's you."

The psychotic butcher of Amekagure said it plainly as he addressed The Kid, but the tint of malice was clearly present in his seemingly simplistic words. The Kid took a gulp before putting on what he labeled his "confimirk", which was basically him mugging with a faux sense of bravado.

"Aye mate it is I, and you seem just as rosy as always."

Shobu could feel the tension rising and as much as he would have liked to see someone bludgeon The Kid this was not necessarily the time or the place. However there was a certain element Shobu had not necessarily counted on at this time or this place, the adverse reaction most would have to Ikari's killing intent. It left most people frozen in place, but the made the movements of the minority all the more noticeable as one made extra sure to keep his head down as he walked out of the back door of the Leaky Roof.

"You guys can discuss your reunion a little later, I think you just scared off our first lead, Ikari Akuryo. If we don't hurry we'll lose him."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Clown and Black's Kages
The Meeting

Night befell the land as the five most powerful leaders of the governmental faction Black assembled within a large spacious room. These people sat amongst highly decorated seats that were aligned horizontally, while a sickened man stood before them, dressed in a dirty old purple suit, face paint like that of a deranged clown. These people known as the Kages have reunited their forces and suggested to contract one of the most wanted criminals of the land, to assist them in a manner that is most troublesome. Five Kages: 

At the far right sat the youngest, a small silver haired lad that eyes gleamed like the blue sea. His youth would enter into question. This young man is the Mizukage, with cunning, strength, wisdom, courage and kindness was this youth elected to enter the ranks of the greatest. His name is Kyouma Kurosaki. He was dressed in rather strange clothing that resembled those of the old fighters, on top of it her wore a jacket with insignia of Mizukage pasted on its back. A scarf neatly circled his neck and his eyes were locked on the unamusing clown before him.



Next to the youth was a man who was dressed with clothing that was splendiferous in nature.  Composed with some feather like material along with some ridiculous hat that formed wings. With skin paler than the snow, eyes that were radiant purple, lips painted of the same pigment, hair also of silver. This man was the most powerful and stylish man of Fuzengakure: The Fuzenkage. Respected man, and master puppeteer, the man looked down at a mirror he held within his palms, admiring his own looks and fixing his very feminine appearance. His name is Mikage. 



In the middle stood a man, however, unlike the other two this one had an insane stare on his eyes, a lab cloak and a dark shirt under it. A huge nail was pierced on the side of his head, one that he twisted nonchalantly as he looked down at the clown with a smirk that even death would fear.  An Aura of malice, of evil, something out of a hellish nightmare emanated from this being. The reasons why he became Otokage were unknown, but it said that his powers equaled those of at least three kages. Said to be the oldest, over a 100 years old, but he himself never revealed if this was true of not. Hair also of silver, his none other than the Modified Hero: Mao Motonashi.



Next to him, was an old man. Eyes like crimson jades, hair of gray due to the years of aging, wise and powerful. Dressed in clothing of the highest caliber, this old mans hands were intertwined with each other, his elbows placed upon the table, his hands in front of his mien few inched from his lips. He glared at the young disturbing clown as he sensed the countless amount of evil that his sad soul poured. The man was disturbed, but the next step would ensure that Blacks future would be in the hands of a safer world. This old mans name is Dan Blackmore, the Ishakage.



And in the final seat, was a female of blonde hair and blue eyes. Her left hand was placed on her chin as she leaned forward towards the edge of her seat, staring at the clowns oddly painted face, and maniacal grin. Her brown was lifted, questioning the fact of why would a man dressed I such a manner. Beautiful was this young Kage. Much like a princess her clothing was radiant, however her looks were but a masquerade to her potential, this lass was the Amekage. Her name is Runa Takamishi.



A meeting was underway, these five powerful leaders reunited to speak to this clown whos been searching for an audience. However, their intent was much more, much keener, than this clown. The man known as Dan Blackmore stood, stroking his rather long beard, his voice deep and thunderous, he spoke.

Let us commence our meeting. Clown, age unknown, name unknown, place of birth unknown, background unknown.

The man known as Moa could not help but chuckle at the lack of information they held over this man, it was unexpectedly humorous how incompetent some of the faction most prominent intelligence division could not even decode a single lunatics identity. He spoke.

Dear old Dan Blackmore, shouldnt you just focus on the task at hand? Its stupid to just start a meeting by presenting something we all already know.

We must follow procedure.

Procedure my ass! Lets just start out with business. I have things to do and places to be.

The young lass stared to the Otokage with rather unamusing stare. Bored, and with a dull expression of annoyance she spoke.

Who ever elected you as leader?

Thats what so magical about me, toots! Im so good that I just raise to power with anyone ever noticing. Well, ninjas ARE suppose to be stealthy no? Not always mounting busting fighters with not a single sense of ninja in it.

Could you two be quiet? Lets just start this. Said the Fuzenkage as he placed his mirror upon the table. 

Oh, no please continue! Im loving this Otokage character. Sure beats the fucking boredom out of this senseless meeting. Said the Clown as he chuckled under his breath. 

"Ahem, right. Now that that's over with let us commence. So Mr. Clown, we heard you were looking for an audience with us, but it seems that you underwent some outright, uhm, extreme measures to do that."

"Oh, yeah that adviser thing, yeah. That was bait."

"Called it!"

"Whatever your reasons, we have recognized your abilities and we do have record of your past actions, even if they were all done by an insane madman, we can recognize that you are of use to us."

"Quite. In bothers me to say this, but in terms of stealth and what seems like mastery over disguises, I believe that you could help us gain what we desire."

"Oh yes, I am quite the bargain you see, I already explain this to you guys while you were having such a 'delightful' conversation about how the Kazekage is raging about having a war. Mizukage-kun here, being a tight ass and rejecting him. All these talk about weapons and blah, blah, blah. "

The clown was already amongst them when they started the first conference. Yes, they originally, were within another room. Only the Kages, were speaking, they were speaking about the current situation with the world. This was an uninspiring event, and such as clown explained, The Mizukage was speaking about how they were in such turmoil with Suna, how it's Kage was demanding war, and how the Mizukage was preventing something that horrid from occurring. How the Isha was speaking about their mass number of weapons and how all these people were just chatting about how they could resolve this problem.

However, Clown soon approached, with noted blithe and a request. Now they all stand in this one room. Secluded from all, and commencing their discussion.  

"...I don't trust you at all. You've taken down countless of my men, not to mention that I almost lost my entire platoon of ninja over some crazed gas you threw at them, however this is a team effort and I am willing to dispose all my resources to you if you join us."

The Mizukage looked rather bother by this, this situation that had befallen them, to come to extreme measures to uphold the Faction of White... Of everything that's happened they're trying to recruit  this madman.

"This is not right. We can't recruit this clown to do our job. He is insane... How can we trust that this man won't soon turn on us as well."

"Trust me, little boy. If I wanted to kill you I would've done it while you were pouring your innocent heart about not going into war."


"Well, well, you certainly have balls. Menacing a Kage while the other four are present."

"Well, unlike kill joy here. You all want me, no? Trust me, with me here, You'll have the perfect tool. I'll be sure to deal with White in the most joyous of form, and the best things about it is... You guys will never be blamed."

"He has proven his worth more than once Mizukage. I say we accept his proposal." 

The Mizukage clenched his fist. He emotions of both fear over the fact of what this clown might do, and distrust started to build upon his system. This was a rather, critical move they were taking, however, Otokage was more than pleased with the idea, with smile plastered upon his mien, his eyes focused on this clown as he said.

"Let's have a vote then. All in favor raise your hand."

Ishakage, Otokage, Amekage.

Three hands rose, the Fuzenkage stared at the man before him, eyes were dull and his fingers tapped the desk. He also was uncertain about this. This man was a problem, he was insane, beyond that... he was not the kind of man the kages should deal with. But he too... rose his hand. 

Only the Mizukage was left. Even though he was against this, he too rose his hand. Acknowledging that this is truly what they needed. It was their best option against the large faction of White.

"Oh, I can just cry! You like me, you really, really like me. Oh joy, oh joy."

"Keep the end of your bargain. Or we will hunt you."

"No need to worry folks! I, Clown will forever serve the Black forces."

"Heheheh.... Excellent."

The dark alliance is done. ​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 2, 2013)

*Hisashi/Retsu/Eiji*

_Dios no Sabe II: In Search of a Legend_

_?The file says that what this woman is to Fūinjutsu; is equivalent to what Tsunade-sama was to medicine back in her day. Or perhaps to use a more recent example, what Minori-sama is to the field of medicine today. Her background is completely shrouded in mystery. All attempts to find out anything about her have either frightened people off or they just simply refuse to reveal any information about her. One even went as far as to claim that ?Some doors are best left unopened.? She is an enigma who?s an expert at answering questions evasively, but her knowledge is the key to complete the formula.?_

_?I get that she?s important, but a woman like this sounds kind of?shady. Are you sure she can be trusted??_

_?Despite her mysterious nature the only thing she hides are the secrets surrounding her. Anything else is simply bare.?_ 

Eiji let out inaudible sigh as she recalled the meeting between her boss and her. The reports she had gotten and gone over last night, all pointed to this sealing master being holed up in this shit hole of a place. Even with that piece of info though, this mission was literally more like a ghost chase than anything else. Everyone she asked around here either ran away from her or was completely sloshed that she couldn?t get any coherent answer out of them. The people she did manage to find that could at least speak somewhat phrase a complete sentence had either never seen her or wanted to know what kind of quirks she had. ?How can find this lady when I know next to nothing about her?? The inuzuka groaned as she walked the trashed and desolate streets of Dios no Sabe.  With every step she took a loud pop or crack could be heard from underneath her heel. The streets were littered with bones of all types of dead animals, along with decaying bodies. 

?Oh dammit, this is pointless. I?ve check the ruins of the tavern, the hotel, the brothel?.*shiver* and even asked around! UGH WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU LADY!?

_____________

Walking around this place I kinda had to admit that it had its own type of charm. More like in a dark age?s sort of way, where the land was stained red by the blood of the slain, the sun glowing a hellish red that made it seem as if the entire town was engulfed in flames. This seemed like the type of place that ol Beelzebub would frequent on his days off and such. Nah, who am I kidding? Even he would think this place was a complete hole in the ground that just needed to be buried underneath the earth. Abandoned houses torn to the ground, animals, that include humans in case you were wondering, doing their business any and everywhere. I think I even saw a dude slumped over something and his body kept thrusting forward while he had this goofy look on his face. Believe it or not though, that wasn?t the worse thing about this place. Most people come from places that are probably worse off than this; however, there is one thing about this giant toilet that no one could get pass.

?For the love of the sage, it smells like bacon wrapped around burning leather and then somebody farted.? 

I was revolted by the smell, stopping my movement in the process as I reflexively reached for my noise to stop the assault order from intruding in on the home of my sense of smell. The moment I was jolted to the ground my face planting into the damp red soil. Bouncing back up like a rubber ball my head collided with what felt like a brick wall, rattling my poor brain like paint can. Slightly dazed with blur lines in my vision, I titled my head back to see Retsu staring down at me with those lifeless doll eyes. Damn this jinchuuriki was so damn creepy, just stoic through and through with no hint of life. ?Can I get an excuse me?? To my unsurprised the only type of response I received was a nod of confusion, and then he simply walked around me and continued on his way down the road. Staring at Retsu?s back I couldn?t help, but worry somewhat. It was like a walking husk that just did whatever it was told. There was no hesitation in its movements and no fear in its eyes.  I hate to compare her to him, but there was some semblance to Marietta in Retsu in that regard. Both move forward with no hesitation or fear, but the latter just seems?very unnerving to me.

_?I don?t know why I?m worried. It?s not like I know him?it?her or whatever?hmmm?_ 

Yup it wasn?t my problem and that lady can do what she wants to Retsu. How that towering nightmare of fright is handled is none of my concern. At least that?s what I was saying to try and convince myself. I placed the thought in the back of my mind as I began to jog my way back to Retsu?s side. I didn?t want to get involved any more with Rita than I already was, but the doctor in me was strong and every time I stared at the empty face of my partner, I felt compelled to do or find out something.  As I gathered my thought, unbeknownst to the both of us, is that a particular individual had crossed our path. Life seemed to slow as we walked past another pair, our presence unacknowledged on both sides. We continued to walk in another direction, while they walked in the next.

?UGH WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU LADY!?

???

I turned to just barely catch a glimpse of red face paint as the voice bounded around the corner. That couldn?t have been?

?Retsu, wait up! You?re going the wrong way!?​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #008_

And if they get me and the sun goes down into the ground
And if they get me take this spike to my heart and
And if they get me and the sun goes down
And if they get me take this spike and
You put the spike in my heart









​
He told you what to do.  Are you gonna take that don't take that he's wrong fuck him fuckfuckfuckfuck kill him dead kill him where he stands slash his fucking throat he's taking your prey away from you end his fucking life his existence is unnecessary end him violate his throat and chest with the knife ruin him wreck him killhimkillhimkillhimkillhim.  MAKE.  HIM. DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Quick as a flash Ikari shot forward, his knife held out in front of him, ready to slash Shobu's throat clean open and dance in his blood.  "GYAAAAAAAHHHH!!!"  His wrist was stopped and his body slammed into the ground by his own Chuunin.  His personal baby sitter.  The chuunin glared up at Shobu.  "Get those kids out of here, now."


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat​
Haku was finally done and Vora had packed him a snack, she snuck in two extra apples for him, not because he likes apples, but because he needs to be healthy. Her brother was going to grow strong and healthy if she had something to say about it. Her mother say she always baby him, but still she couldn?t help it, she was his older sister and he was the one that carried on the family name.

They finally left the house together, but going their separate ways. Haku waved goodbye with his lunch box in hand and her mother said the same thing she always say, just don?t come home to late.  Vora life was normal, just normal and days like these she just couldn?t help but smile. Walking down the same path and going pass the same business to get to grandmothers was something she enjoyed, nothing changed in her years living, the path nor the businesses.

Though it was days like this that made her realize that things were slowly changing, nearing the library she noticed her grandmother outside and talking to someone. At first she was going to call out, but then she realized who she was talking to and her whole face froze into a scowl.

Silvio, the gangster, or not gangster? She found herself not caring as she came closer and said hi to her grandmother.

?Ah great timing Vora, I need to do me a big favor.? Her grandmother told her gaining Vora?s attention, ?There is a supply of new books that just came in and I have to run out and meet a friend, I was wondering if you and Silvio can go out and pick them up for me.?

?Don?t mind at all Miss Hanabi, I?ll carry the load.? He said with that horrible cocky grin, did he not know that being an egotistical prick wasn?t really in style at this point?

?Vora do you mind if you take stock of what came in and also l place the books up when you are come back?? her grandmother asked and Vora for the first moment in her life wanted to scream no, but she never did in the past what changed her mind now?

She took a deep breath, ?Of course,? she said with a smile, in the back of her mind she was wringing Silvio neck, it was an actual pleasing thought so she kept it in lock and key for the next time she seems to get annoyed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2013)

*The Kid
Negotiating With a Psycho?
*

"So this is how they do things in Ame, huh? Deputize little boys with a psychotic psychological pathology. That makes a lot of sense. Even more so when the kid is deranged enough to go after someone stronger than himself especially when that person is trying to help. Pretty low brow outfit."

The Kid and Dokumaru just sort of stood there not really sure what to make of the situation as Shobu kept his cool whilst being kind of insulting. The Chuunin had beckoned for the two of them to get out of here and they were about to comply given the circumstances, more specifically they were heading towards the back door.

"Kid, I didn't say you could go anywhere, now did I? Does being around this very disturbed individual bother you a little bit. The constant stream of killing intent that he hemorrhages makes you feel uneasy. Especially considering you have a puny aura of your own. Don't let that guy that ran out of here get away."

The Kid nodded as he and Dokumaru ran out the back door of the Leaky Roof. Shobu had seemed calm and collective but their was an undercurrent of annoyance with not only Ikari but his gatekeeper. Shobu may not have been able to stop The Kid from stealing from him, but the fact that this upstart hack from Ame thought he could order his genin around. Shobu huffed dramatically a billow of steam pouring out from his mouth.

"You can do whatever you like Ikari. What was done to you was a travesty and I will not stand for it happening with the Black. Whatever vengeance you seek is yours, but you're as interesting as you are crazy, or maybe it's because you are crazy. Who knows? I have a thing for helping troubled youths it seems. I'm not going to make you do anything you wouldn't do already, heck you can even have a go at The Kid if you really want, but take let me help you do this."
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ C-rank mission! - Deadly scheme I _


It?s been two days since I started ta live in this small house with this gal. Her name is Kiriha, and for some weird reason she talks in third person. She refused ta tell me her last name, so I can?t really say that she trusts me. In these last two days, even tha all mighty Zenki Yuuta has learned a few things from her. Tha first one is that no matter how flat as a plank a gal is, she will never like when ya, as a real man among men, made a mistake and ended up lookin?at her naked while she takes a bath making ya look like a perv. Second, people can?t manage to trust each other easily; tha day I arrived she slept with one eye open as if I were to do somethin?to her. Can ya beleieve it1' Who tha hell does she think i am?

Finally, another thing I learned ?bout her is taht she is sick. Apparently her body keep gettin?weaker with each day that passes; when I asked why, she told me that it was not mah business and that I should just leave her alone, that she did not need of a marvelous, strong and handsome bodyguard like me. Her injuries seem to be no big deal but due to tha condition of her body I gotta help her with some of her chores. Somethin? I don?t understand yet is why she is so attached to tha idea of protectin? that town.

Anyway, right now I?m warmin?up. "Hey you!! stop being lazy and come help me, If you?re going to stay you have to work!"I hear her voice. Damn, she is really annoyin?when she wants to. In these few days I?ve noticed a lifeless look in her eyes for moments, wonder why is that.

"So what is it that ya-"

*SPLASH!!*

Out of nowhere a tray of water fell over mah head!! Damn, this isn?t cool at all!! It?s like someone played me a bad prank. Apparently tha tray was tied to a rope which was tied to a pole that made it tense, so once something is on tha right spot ya only have to pull from tha tense rope and tha water would fall. I look in front and I see Kiriha lookin?at me with boredom."Kiriha had to go to the river to get that water so Kiriha could wash her clothes...GO GET MORE!!"In an instant I departed without askin?a thing. Why should tha best of tha best and king of universe, Zenki Yuuta, should obey such a rude gal?

*Five minutes later*

I?m walkin? back towards Kiriha?s house, mah hands are full with tha water for her. 

_" SOMEONE HELP!! "_

I hear that, it?s someone from tha town. I rush to where tha voice mace from and I find a group of people bein?attacked by two weirdoes wearin?masks. I immediately jump into action and knock out one of ?em. Tha other tries to attack me, actually he uses shuriken to made me step back but instead I deflect all of them with mah kunai. These two are a pair of noobs. Instantly I use mah "leaf whirlwind Zenki-sama?s version" and get rid of him.

" don?t worry peeps! Tha all mighty me is here! "I say as they get near me and thank me cause of that however.*"You are the kid the old man hired to protect Kiriha-chan, right? Where is she?"* in that moment somethin?struck mah mind, where was she? i mean she was at tha house but wasn?t she tha one to always save these guys from those punks? 

"Don?t tell me...KIRIHA!"
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #009_

Push your care, push your burdens aside
Erase everything inside and leave just one thing on your mind
YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE
SO JUST GO FUCKING NUTS









​
Ikari glared up at him from his pinned position on the ground.  "Yeah?  Travesty, huh?  Well what the fuck would _you_ know about it?"  Ikari hadn't even known that people knew what happened in that Asylum, and yet it seemed every higher-up ninja in the Black had access to the information.  He clenched his fist tightly.  "WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW, HUH?!"  Tears were freely streaming down his face at this point.  His whole body was trembling with rage and the remnants of the fear he had felt as a young child.  How many more experiments until they accidentally killed him?  How many times did he need to scream out in frustration until his throat went out?  Ikari laughed lowly, his eyes never leaving Shobu.  "Anyway... you've got my attention.  Tell me.  Why the fuck should I trust you?  Do you really think you can help me?"  He looked over at the Kid and Dokumaru.  "Listen up, kids.  A lot of brats wanna become a Kage, or be very strong.  My goal is a lot more and cut and dry.  My goal is to kill people.  Six people to be exact.  I will kill all of them, and nothing is gonna stop me.  Think you can work with a killer like me?  Because if you can then you've got some moxie."


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat​
The whole walk was quite, she didn?t want to talk to him, she didn?t want to see his face, every inch of him annoyed her, and there was no absolute reason for her. The smell of smoke and the sound of it burning was enough to fuel the nonexistence flame. And to top it all enough he was humming a song, couldn?t he understand the mood!  If anyone would look at them, it will probably look two people going the same way or an upset girl storming off.

?You know if your face was redder it would remind me of red clay.? He finally said

This caused Vora to stop and turn on her heel towards him, ?Why don?t you just stay away? People like you get other people in trouble! I thought I made that clear with my attitude towards you.? Vora said as she pointed a finger at him, this gangster in front of her was annoying and egotistical, and if he just stayed away like she wanted then this wouldn?t have to happen.

He didn?t say anything at first and but then he frowned, ?People like me? I don?t think you know me to judge me missy?I haven?t done anything to you or your grandmother!? he countered

Vora didn?t say anything because it was true, though that didn?t mean her judgment of his character wasn?t wrong. A person could be nice and stab her right in the back later on in the road, so for that reason she turned back around and continued on wards to the post office. 

?Is that the reason why you are alone?? He asked, she didn?t answer, he didn?t need to hear her answer she was alone because she wanted to be. ?Is that why you are becoming a fille fatale? So you can be attractive??

Vora actually stopped in her tracks at this point, how did he know this? 

?Your grandmother talked to me a lot about you.?  He said as he walked passed her, ?She adores her lovely grandchild, and if I knew you like she did then I?ll probably consider you cute, but right about now you are just a bitch.?

Vora clenched her fist, he didn?t know anything about her, and there was no reason to talk to him about herself. 

After this she hoped that she never had to see them again?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Standing *-*

Hakaizen blinked.  Was he out of his mind?

He was standing outside of the Hyuuga complex, staring up at its grandeur.  He sighed and approached the man standing out front.  What was he doing?  He had just lead the Hyuuga heiress on a dangerous mission that resulted in... a horrible loss.  He wouldn't be surprised if Hyuuga Hisa-sama killed him on sight.  He wouldn't blame him, either.  The only reason he was here was to get Hirari's opinion on the war.  He wanted to feel her side.  It would help him gather the emotional information.  The will of the people.  "Excuse me, Hyuuga-san."  The man looked down at him.  "Oh, you're the Uchiha child."  "Yes, Uchiha Hakaizen.  Could you tell Hyuuga Hirari-san that I'm here?"  The man chuckled.  "Got a crush on the heiress, huh?"  Hakaizen blinked.  He didn't, but in his opinion it was never a good idea to tell the person you've just asked a favor of that they were wrong.  "Am I that obvious?"  The Hyuuga man smiled and nodded.  "It's hard to hide anything from these eyes, Uchiha-kun.  I'll be right back."  The man vanished into the Hyuuga compound, quickly locating the aforementioned heiress.  "Hirari-san, there's someone at the door for you.  One 'Uchiha Hakaizen.'"


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat​
They didn?t say anything the rest of the way to the post office, but the tension between them was thick and she just wanted to go home in the end. Maybe she should have just stayed in bed and pretend that nothing needed to be done today. She sighed, as she look opened the door to the post office, and when she noticed that it was a line and that they had to wait together it made everything just a bit painful. Vora stood with her arms crossed and behind her, Silvio had his hands in his pockets waiting alongside her. 

?Alright sign here and here, and I?ll go get your package.? The cashier said before leaving towards the back, for a minute Vora wanted to say something, it was between the lines of sorry and you can leave now. Vora felt herself look down away from the man, especially when he caught her gaze and she couldn?t do anything but feel ashamed a bit.

?Here you go.? The cashier said sporting a huge box, that was bigger than him, ?This is a huge package missy let your friend here take it.?

?I will?Thank you?? she said before taking the receipt and looking through it, about 500 dollars in books, and out of that 500 only one really stood out to her and that was the Heart of Darkness, she looked at the box and Silvio stopped for a moment.

?What is it? Problem?? he asked her causing her to shake her head, she would just ask her grandmother to borrow it before anyone else did. Leaving the post office, Vora made a mental note of all the books that should be in there and she actually expected it to be a very quiet trip, but then he called out to her.

??Sorry for calling you a bitch?? he said causing Vora too look back at him and look at the ground, why did he need to apologize? There was nothing that needed to be said and sorry was the last thing that was on Vora?s mind.

?Your grandmother told me that you are a hard girl?? he continued, ?I should have expected, and I didn?t do any better presenting myself to you??

?Don?t say you are sorry?? Vora interrupted him looking over her shoulder at him, ?You said what?s on your mind and you were honest.?

??? he didn?t say anything at first but as they continued he let his voice be heard again, ?I don?t think you understand, I am really am sorry??

?Don?t apologize?Its somewhat sickening hearing a grown man apologize.? Vora said, she already got it the first time and accepted it there was nothing else to say. Though something was eating at her, something that she didn?t feel before and Vora looked ahead?

?I ask for forgiveness as well?? she said in a faint whisper

?Your forgiven??


----------



## Island (Mar 2, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Household

You?d think that people would just leave me alone, but apparently not. Once again, I sat up in my bedroom and enjoyed some good old fashion television with a bag of potato chips and some freshly brewed tea. It was one of those times when you?re just sitting up in bed, cocooned in your blanket, and sipping some warm tea. What could go wrong? Mother was out grocery shopping, and father was out on business.

Something caught my attention, a sound, a knock at the door.

Surely whoever it was would go away soon. Hyuuga Nobou, my second cousin, would answer the door, tell them that mother and father weren?t home, and they?d be on their way. Of course, that?s not how it happened. For some reason, I didn?t hear the door shut. Instead, Nobou conversed with whoever it was and then began walking to the steps. Apparently they weren?t here for mother or father.

?Hirari-san, there?s someone at the door for you.?

Fuck.

?Tell them I?m busy.? I answered.

?Are you sure?? He asked. ?It?s the Uchiha boy.?

Double fuck.

?Ye-? I stopped and thought about it. That kid watched his mother get killed right in front of him and ended up in the hospital. Not only that, but he probably blamed himself for it. He must have wanted to confide in somebody or something, and even though I didn?t especially like him, I wasn?t going to tell him no. After all, I wasn?t heartless.

But didn?t he have any real friends?

Probably not.

I groaned.

?I?ll be down in a minute.? I called back.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ C-rank mission! - Deadly scheme II _


Damn it!! Kiriha, hang in there! These guys, they were just noobs but what if...What if they have real ninja with them?! Shit, they got me right there, ta think that mah genius self would be tricked by these sorta dudes. I run with all mah might, somehow tha path seems to be longer than I remebered but I don?t care, theres?no way I?ll fail a mission, ever. If Kiriha is hurt I won?t be able ta face that kind old man again. Finally after minutes rushing towards tha house in the forest, I arrive only to see an scene I didn?t want to see.

Kiriha was on tha ground tryin?to stand up,  she was using her sword as support. Her head was bleedin?a lil meaning that she was hit by an attack at least. Before her, two guys, one of them looked serious while pullin?his glasses so they wouldn?t fall down. Tha other guy was wearing only a short, his upper body was exposed and he had a sheathed sword lying on his shoulder. Both of them were smiling at tha sight of Kiriha struggling...I didn?t like that. Those two bastards were abusing of a lil gal who could barely protect herself. This pisses me off!

"So, will cha come with us missy? Yar daddy wanna meet up with cha"tha guy of the sword said that, somethin?that stopped me from entering and kick their asses, this seemed important.

" That is right girly. The boss said that he wanted to meet his beloved daughter before burning down that filthy town. You should stop doing this more difficult. After all, you should be in bed for the rest of your life otherwise that weak body of yours will crumble" mah eyes opened at this, did they know ?bout her condition? then why, and what was all that about her dad? Before I could get more into mah thought tha sound of something hitting the ground calls mah attention, Kiriha is down on her knees and is coughin?...is that blood?

"N-never, Kiriha...Kiriha won?t let dad to do it!! The one who ruined dad?s life was Kiriha that?s why...*cough* *cough*"Oi,oi oi!! stupid kid, stop forcin? yerself or ya?ll get worse. Without saying another word she fell unconscious, if I look carefully those two have a few injuries too, even with that body she was able ta fight.

"Well, isn?t she a pain in the ass?! We should just kill her and tell the boss it was an accident"tha dude with tha blade said before approachin?her and trying to take her body but...

BAM!!!

Before I knew it mah foot was already pressing against his face. I?ll sweep tha floor with them!!

"Oi...Don?t touch her with yer filthy hands. A mere peasant shouldn?t act so high and mighty before tha king of this universe."

​


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat​
It didn?t take them long to reach her grandmother?s shop, and when they did get in all Silvio put the box on the counter as Vora tried to find a knife to cut the tape of the box with. Their interaction was short, there was nothing more to be said, once a person say sorry they move on with their life and nothing else matter. Though maybe Silvio didn?t understand that part of life as Vora tried to search for the knife, because he tapped the box claiming her attention, and when she looked up, he only smiled.

?So are you going to tell me why you thought I was going to cause trouble?? he asked pointing to his face smiling, ?I think I look like a pretty decent guy.?

Vora searched through the desk drawers, ?You look like a gangster.? She causally said as she finally pulled a knife out and positioned the box in front of her.

Silvio started to laugh, and it wasn?t a type of chuckle, but a full blown laughter to the point he had held his stomach. Vora watched him laugh before shrugging her shoulders and continuing to cut the box open, though it bothered her, did she tell a joke? She pouted a bit; she told a joke and didn?t know? 

?You thought I was a gangster?? he laughed, or more like gasped between words, ?Goodness, you are a funny one, why would you ever think that?!?

?You dress like a gangster.? She said again pulling out the books and placing them on the counter, she was so causal with it that Silvio couldn?t help but laugh again but this time harder.  Vora placed down the knife once she was done and began counting books?

?The way I dress you mean my suit?? he asked

?And you smoke?Only bad people smoke?? 

Silvio couldn?t hold it in anymore and he fell on the floor laughing and the tears that rolled down his eyes were because he couldn?t breathe. Vora felt her face warm up, she turned around and puffed up her cheek messaging them. Did she say something funny again? She wished he would tell her?

?I made a joke?? she told herself, ?ha??


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Down Comes the Princess *-*

Hakaizen slipped his hands into his pockets and waited for Hirari to show up.  The time it had taken seemed to fly by for Hakaizen, he had a lot on his mind.  _Hirari-san is... abrasive.  If I come right at her she's most likely gonna shut down and I won't be able to get any more information out of her.  I'll need to play this smart, get her to talk to me freely.  He allowed himself to halfway smirk and shake his head.  I wish she was easier to talk to.  Now it seems like I'm trying to get vital information out of her when really I'm just asking her opinion._  He looked up at the sky.  _I am doing the right thing,... right mom?  This isn't some kind of horrible idea, is it?_  He frowned a bit.  Was it really his place to try and stop this war?  Well, he would find out.  He looked down in time to see Hyuuga Hirari coming to the gate.  She had an annoyed look on her face and Hakaizen rose his hands in apology.  "Gomen, gomen...  It seems I'm disturbing your personal time.  I'll be quick."  He allowed his hands to fall to his sides and gave her a look, arranging the words in his head.  "I'm sorry, Hirari-san.  I shouldn't have asked you to come with me, I shouldn't have went myself.  Following them was a horrible idea and... and I..."  He thought about seeing his mother die and the tears threatened to come to his eyes.  He shut them tight and clenched his jaw, forcing them down.  "Well, anyway, it was a stupid thing to do.  I wanted to make it up to you, take you out for tea or something, but I'm already bothering you.  I just want to ask you something."

He looked at her and the sadness was gone.  It was a slight glare, indicating how serious the topic was.  His eyes held a curiosity in them, but it was shielded well with a careful air.  "I firmly believe the people who attacked us before we had met with my mother, as well as the second wave of attackers are allied with the Black.  As you no doubt already know there have been multiple skirmishes along the borders, like the one we were caught in, and despite not formally being at war we are already suffering casualties.  If the White were to declare war would you support that decision?  Even if you knew the battles ahead would be long and bloody, with both sides suffering from large losses?"  The childlike smile was gone, as well as the wonder that usually could be seen in his cerulean eyes.  He almost seemed like an adult now, and the gaze he gave Hirari left no room for childishness.  He was serious about this decision and he was equally serious about Hirari's standpoint.


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat​
The book count was the easiest, out of 50 new books ordered, 50 books came in, so that meant there was no other packaging troubles that her grandmother had to worry about, nor did she have to call the place she ordered the books from to tell them how to do their job. Though after the book count the hardest part was the alphabetical order and then actually placing them on the book shelf, Silvio who had just finished his fit of laughing agreed to help her in the end.

Though Vora saw him take a book out of pile and it was ‘The Heart of Darkness’.

“What are you doing?” she asked

“I want to read that book…” he said, “My dad had it when I was younger but it got lost when we moved.”

Vora grabbed the book, “No, you can’t have it…I haven’t read it yet.”

“You are a selfish little kitten aren’t you?” Silvio asked as he grabbed the first batch of books,  and Vora followed him to the fiction section.  She didn’t know wither to take that as a compliment or not, a kitten is a baby cat, does he think she was a baby? Vora cheeks puffed up as a response to the unknown insult or compliment.

“And you are a wild dog.” She countered thinking that it was good enough, though he only chuckled as she began to put up the books. She couldn’t help but be a little bit happy, she was actually talking to someone and they were laughing. Even if it was at her, she never really heard another person laugh around her, but she heard people cry and yell. Although she was the ones that caused that reaction, this was the first person that actually had a conversation with her in a while.

The silence between them as she placed the books in order was something ill received, she liked their conversation or whatever it was. The passing of words was nice to clear up the silence…

“So how old are you?” she asked as she placed a book up

“20.”


----------



## Island (Mar 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Outside the Hyuuga Household

It took me a few minutes to get ready. First I had to unwrap the entanglement of blankets and sheets around me. Then I had to make myself presentable, which involved brushing my hair and putting on clothes that didn?t say that I was sitting in bed all day. Granted that?s actually what I was doing, it wasn?t really anyone?s business what I did in my free time. My ?minute? turned into a good five, but thankfully, he had more important things to worry about than how long I too getting ready.

Snide remarks aside, I made my way downstairs and out the door, not especially interested in what he had to say but nevertheless doing my best to seem concerned. That?s what people do when someone comes crying to them, right? Again, it?s not like I didn?t feel sympathy for the poor kid. It?s just that it wasn?t all that relevant to my life.

He started out with an apology and then delved into his failures and regrets about the other day. I really didn?t want to see him break down and cry, but it seemed like the direction that this might be going.

Fortunately for both of us, he held himself together pretty well. However, his ?real quick? discussion turned into an offer to go out for tea.

The notion of getting tea transformed his face from distorted and sorrowful to something more outright and serious. I didn?t know he was so passionate about his tea, but then he went on a monologue about Black and White, death, war, and everything else that father lectured to me about during our dinner conversations. I began to realize that it wasn't tea that made him so serious but rather some deep intellectual thought that he's apparently been mulling over.

?What do you mean, would I support White?? I responded to his question. ?This isn?t some skirmish or petty power struggle. This is a war of ideals, one which threatens our very way of life. Black wants to destroy the institutions that have preserved us for hundreds of years. They want to do away with our social hierarchies and structures in favor of anarchy.?

I paused, my tone becoming sharper as I spoke. ?What would happen if the Hokage wasn?t concerned about the safety of the village as a whole but instead interested in money, power, and votes? The village would factionize, and we?d be right back in the Warring Clans Era.?

?The only thing keeping Black together is its desire to see White fall. If the world were united under Black, their elective council would decay and collapse in on itself.? I stated.

?Abandoning White,? I concluded. ?Means letting Black win, and that?s not something that anyone, even them, can afford.?

Okay, maybe I was getting a little worked up, but out of everything he could have asked, this was one of the few things I was deeply passionate about, especially after having it drilled into my head since I was a child.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* The Standpoint of a Princess *-*

Hakaizen listened to her closely as she spoke, giving her the courtesy of remaining quiet so that she could get her own point across.  Anarchy.  The word rung out in his mind.  Was their own political method really anarchy?  He wasn't so sure.  He regarded her silently as she finished speaking, allowing her words to settle before speaking again.  "The Warring Clans Era...  Do you really think it would become so drastic?  Is Black's political system so poorly crafted that the only thing that could come of it is complete and total chaos?"  Hakaizen looked away from her, trying to fully form his words before speaking them.  "I know Black... taking control would be the worst possible outcome...  But think about the previous wars the Shinobi world has engaged in.  When the entire world had been so thoroughly devastated they couldn't continue fighting."  He took a step closer to her.  "What if someone's entire family was destroyed because of the war?  It wouldn't have been worth it to them.  What if the cost of this war is great, Hirari?  When my mom died I just... I just wanted to wreck the lives of everyone even remotely involved.  I still do.  But what if we go to war, fight valiantly, and get ran through?  What if our strength isn't enough and not only does Black win the war, but we get beaten halfway to Hell first?  Would it have still been worth it?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ C-rank mission! - Fight in the middle of the forest! You are way too early to look for a fight with me._


I look at them, mah blood?s boilin? the more mah eyes burn within mah pupil the appearance of these small fry. I won?t let ?em lay another finger on Kiriha, that?s why I came here ta begin with. Tha guy I just knocked down stand sup and with a jump reaches the side of his partner; both of them look at me kinda annoyed. Just as planned, their attention is all on me. The four-eyes sighs and pulls up his glasses again while tha sword guy gets rid of the trail of blood mah kick caused. I smirk at the chance to beat them, I`m ready for a good ol`fight between men, I don?t think they`ll be areal threat for me though since I?m the best, as simple as that.

"Hey, hey! Is this brat the one those guys hired? he looks weak but has a good kick. Hyaha! I wann cut off his limbs"he says...PFFFF!!! Hahahaha!! As if weakling like these could even scratch me."Seems like that. Honestly what?s the point of protecting this girl? She doesn?t have much time left anyway and fighting us every single time only has shortened her lfe. If I?m honest she may not make it even to the next month." Tsk. These retards barkin`whateva they feel like. Not only they are underestimatin`me but they also are insulting her.

"Hah! As if commoners like ya could match mah godly abilities. Ya should just go back with yer tail between yer legs, ya have no chance against a superior being like me." I say and immediately took out a kunai. Mah words apparently did affect `em cause they are glarin`at me with some pretty ill intention. Then...ROUND STARTS!!

With a quick sprint I reach them in an instant and use mah own version m?of tha leaf whirlwind, a double high kick with both legs before deliverin`a new blow howeve instead of jumping for this last one kickd the knee of thea glasses dude. A moment later I let mahself fal down on mah ass and then roll backwards avoiding an horizontal slash and after that a stab coming from above. I don?t think it twice and take out mah shuriken, six of them are thrown by mah hands  as I force mah two enemies to dodge and split up. 

Mah first target is the four-eyes, even though tha blade fucka is annoyin`as hell, this guy seems ta have tha most nasty personality. We start a fist and kick fight which seems ta be even yet I don?t think this guy will be able to keep mah pace. Dodgin` a left jab I entangle mah left arm around his own stopping him for a moment, mah left  feet also stomps his and finally I deliver a clean blow on his freakin?assholish face. I can?t laugh at it, not cause it?s not funny but because a kick  on mah back sends me around three meters away. Tha other bastard just joined tha party again.

" Oi, oi. Ya were so confident amoment ago but ya can?t even get me with a tag team? Laaaame. Ya guys are too weak, wonder how ya were able to leave Kiriha in that condition...Oh wait, wasn?t it cause her body is weak? So ya two can?t even defeat properly a sick gal,huh? "I say that ta provoke them, It?s not like what i just said is a lie. Mah plan works perfectly, tha sadist one is who comes after me first, he tries to slash me from above but all I gotta do is to move mah body alil. Tha blade passes just touchin`mah back howeva it didn?t cut me since what touched me was its flank.

"Easy, easy"I let out before landing a left elbow on his liver what takes tha air outta his lungs. Using mah left leg I entangle it with his own and make him lose tha blance a si let mah body becarried by his weight, instantly I turn and use mah right elbow to hit the center of his damn stupid face, we fall together and mah elbow sandwiches his skull against tha ground. One out, only a lil rat left. "Wooh, I hope he?s not dead."I say that but instead of tryin`to remove him from the battle field I just kick him away and take his sword.

"So wassup mankey? Ya wanna try mah unknown godly skills with tha sword?" I grin, he looks frustrated. Instantly he takes his partner and eaves not without glarin`at me like saying "Ya will pay for this, ya all mighty king" or somethin`of tha sort.

"Hah! i knew commoners were no good. Ya?re a trillion light years from lookin`for a fight with Zenki Yuuta, pal "After that I take Kiriha and carry her inside tha house to give her some medical attention, she must answer tha questions of her king later.  
​


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat​
For a minute everything stopped she looked at him with wide eyes and her mouth almost opened. It wasn’t unnatural for Vora to run into someone who older than her, though most people she chatted with was older than her, but not this young.  Vora didn’t know what to do, was there something that twenty year olds like that they could relate to? She didn’t know what to say so she continued placing the books up…

“What my age surprised you?” he asked her as she continued placing the books away, “I am not going to bite you.”

“I am not scared of you biting me, and I just never talked to anyone this young before.” Vora said, “I don’t know what to talk about.”

Silvio only shrugged his shoulders, “I like books, pasta, my favorite color is blue, I love dogs, I love suits, and in my pastime I like to smoke on cold nights. Let’s go with that and try to find a conversation, don’t you say?” 

It was easier said than done, should she ask why his favorite color was blue, or do she talk about the other things. Vora turned to him and realized that the books were all gone except for one, Vora didn’t say anything as it was Romeo and Juliet.  

“My bounty is as boundless as the sea. My love as deep, the more I give to thee. The more I have, for both are infinite.” He stated before looking up at her, “Do a romance quell a woman’s heart?”

“I don’t like Romeo and Juliet; I don’t get it they met for one day and talk about love as if it’s the best thing in the world.” Vora said before thinking a bit, “I like Othello…”

“Wow…” Silvio smiled, “That is saying something.”


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 3, 2013)

*The Kid
With Me, Without Me*

As the emotions began to get to Ikari, The Kid and Dokumatsu stopped unable to tear their eyes away from the wreck that was Ikari. The contrasting emotions that were twisting his essence into the rancorous entity before them. It was a moment of authenticity that was far more profound than either thought possible from the madman.

"Why the fuck should I trust you?  Do you really think you can help me?"

Shobu let the question linger as he saw Ikari turn his sight on the other two youths. The level of empathy the Chuunin from Kiri felt for the troubled youth was inexplicable, one could make the case he had taken on The Kid because he reminded him of someone. One could say once you open your heart to someone it's that much easier to let others in and thusly he had to search himself for the proper answer for Ikari...

"Listen up, kids.  A lot of brats wanna become a Kage, or be very strong.  My goal is a lot more and cut and dry.  My goal is to kill people.  Six people to be exact.  I will kill all of them, and nothing is gonna stop me.  Think you can work with a killer like me?  Because if you can then you've got some moxie."

This seemed like an admonishment laced with a threat and an overpowering dash of reality. What had been proposed earlier and was being proposed now was some kind of alliance between all of them in order to hunt down men that had not wronged any of them except Ikari. It was hard to feel sympathy for an individual that was as mangled and hostile as him, but The Kid had a sense of the guy Shobu was. He had that determined look to help Ikari and Shobu did not come across as the kind of guy who would just drop this on account of the disposition of the overly cantankerous Ikari.

"You should trust me because your chances without me are down here."

Shobu pantomimed in such a way to denote a low level, actually he damn near patted the floor to get his point across.

"With me your chances are here."

He rose his hand up above his head as he stood, using dramatics to get his point across.

"Without me, with me, without me, with me." 

He continued the odd illustrative choreography trying to hammer it into Ikari's head that he stood a better chance with them rather than without.

"And they have no choice but to work with you, as murderous as you are, because I'm there senpai and they're required to follow my orders lest I write them up for insubordination."

"It might be best to call time on this discussion, mates. That bloke who looked at him like death warmed over is getting further and further away, saavy?"​


----------



## Island (Mar 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
In My Own Little World

“Perhaps you misunderstand.” I stated.

“So allow me to give you an analogy that mother once shared with me. Each country is a person: the daimyo is the head, and the shinobi village is his or her arms and legs. The daimyo commands the shinobi villages so that it may further the interests of the country, just as the head commands the arms and legs so that the body may find food, water, and shelter. Sometimes, there are exceptions such as the Five Kage Summit that led up to the Fourth Great Shinobi War; the villages sought the approval of the daimyo to pursue Akatsuki instead of the daimyos ordering the villages to pursue Akatsuki sort of like how your hand instinctively pulls away from a hot fire. At the end of the day and no matter who acts first, however, the head cannot survive without its arms and legs, and the arms and legs will lack direction without the head. Therefore, they have a mutually beneficial relationship where they both work together to maintain the body. A problem arises comes when the arms and legs decide to listen to the heart, or the people of the country, instead of the daimyo. What happens when the heart chooses what the arms and legs do? The answer to that is simple: they act erratically, impulsively, and pursue goals that are immediate and short-term.”

I explained. “The daimyo exists to further the interests of his or her country, and the shinobi villages exist to enforce his will. If you turn the shinobi villages over to the people instead of the daimyo, you end up with people voting out of greed and self-interest and calling for actions with immediate and short-term consequences rather than long-term investments.” I pause for a moment. “Unfortunately, this is where the analogy falls short. It doesn’t explain how the Kage, who must be elected and reelected, can be swayed by those who can influence voting patterns. Because they need to be elected or reelected, the true power lies in the wealthy few who can influence voting patterns. Usuaally, these peoples' interests lie their wallets instead of with the of the people.”

“When the people finally realize this, the corruption has gotten so bad that the only solution will be to bring the whole system down.” I finished. “Thus resulting in the collapse of everything we’ve spent hundreds of years building and returning us to a state of anarchy and lawlessness.

“What we have here in Konoha works.” I compared. “The previous Hokage, with the Daimyo’s approval, chooses the next Hokage. If the Hokage is dies before choosing a successor, the decision falls upon the Village Council who must choose somebody and submit their decision to the Daimyo. When both parties, the Daimyo and either the previous Hokage or the Village Council, come to an agreement, the next Hokage assumes his or her position. Since the Daimyo’s interests correlate with the country’s interests and the previous Hokage was chosen because of his or her capacity to act with both the country’s and the village’s interests in mind, the next Hokage will undoubtedly be selected in a way that has everyone’s interests at the forefront of the decision rather than how it’s done in Black where power gradually and unofficially consolidates so that only an influential few with interests outside of the country and village have the final say.”

His next question struck me as strange, especially coming from a fellow shinobi.

“Whole families?” I repeated. “After everything I just explained, do the lives of a limited few not outweigh the lives of thousands, even those still unborn?”

I looked up at the afternoon sky. “Not everyone gets a fair chance. Sometimes sacrifices need to be made for the greater good.”

“As a ninja, surely you can understand that?”


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #010_

Think fast boy, think on your feet
If you don?t know it now you never will
You?re so young to be so heavy
Rip off the seal and let me school you









​
Ikari glared up at Shobu, his face twisted in a strange combination of rage and amusement, and the fresh tear tracks did little to make him seem any more sane.  He gave a short mirthless laugh and looked back at the Chuunin holding him in place.  "Y'gonna fucking move now?"  The chuunin glared down at him.  "As soon as you take that knife away from my stomach."  There was the clattering sound of a knife hitting the ground and the man moved away, revealing a cut in his vest that had a bit of blood on the frayed edges.  Ikari's knife lay on the ground, the tip dyed red with the man's blood.  It was an incredibly shallow cut, but for a Genin to be able to inflict a wound like that on him was impressive.  Ikari rose from the ground and stood with his arms crossed in front of Shobu and his team.

"Alright, _senpai_.  You can consider me on your team.  I'll follow any instruction you give."  He sheathed his knife.  "But first, I suggest you have me start off with the asshole who just ran off.  You want him?  I can get him for you.  I promise I'll keep him alive."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Getting Under Her Skin, it Seems *-*

"Limited few?"

Hakaizen did not agree with this point.  "Look at our last war.  The five largest and most powerful shinobi villages joined forces and in a single day, were cut down to half of their total strength.  Forty thousand people died in a single day.  That kind of loss is unimaginable, it borders on the unrealistic.  If it weren't for Uzumaki Naruto and the previous Hokage how do you think that war would have ended?  Very, very badly.  Can you imagine that?  If the Alliance's fighting force was reduced to nothing, and then to add to that pain Madara won the war?  Think about that.  This... anarchy you believe is the inevitable result of Black's victory... what if we lose hundreds, thousands of lives and then, just to add to the pain and loss of losing all those lives and watching all of those souls crushed, Black takes over everything and throws the world into chaos?"

"As a ninja, I understand my purpose is to fight and die for my country, for my village.  I understand that it is a sacrifice that is expected of me by my peers and by myself.  Protecting the Leaf.  It is your duty.  It is my duty.  The duty of our fathers, our mothers, the duty of all who wear the Hitai-Ate.  But maybe in order to protect the Leaf, war must be avoided.  Maybe in order to do our duty we must actively seek out a better way.  Seeking to avoid war might save more lives than fanning its fires."


----------



## Island (Mar 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
In My Own Little World

“Even a hundred thousand is a small number in comparison to all those who would be affected by Black winning. You’re not only talking about everyone in the world but also those who have yet to be born, our children, our children’s children, and so forth. What if past Hokage felt the way you do, choosing peace over war simply to say the lives of that limited few? What if the Kage Summit ended with the five of them pursuing a diplomatic solution instead? The world as we know it wouldn’t exist. It wouldn’t have just affected those living during the time of the Fourth Great Shinobi War. It would have affected future generations, even us, if we were still to be born.” I placed my hands on my hips. “War is not preferable but is sometimes necessary in order to protect those we love.”

“Even if a hundred thousand die today, we’re still fighting for and saving the lives of millions yet to be born.” I began to wonder what happened to that tea he promised me.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Tea *-*

"Well the last war as a bit different cirumstances, wasn't it?  It was us against the unknown quantity Madara brought forward, a threat that truly couldn't end in peace.  We have an option the previous Kage didn't have.  If we all die, what was the point to winning the war?  If every one of us falls in battle, but we still win, would it have been worth it?  If all of the Uchiha were wiped out in this war...  I'm just saying maybe reaching peace through diplomatic means with the Black would be a better solution than watching our country burn."  Hakaizen allowed a sigh to free itself from his lips and he forced his wide, friendly smile to return.  "But enough about that, Hirari-san.  How about that tea?"


----------



## Island (Mar 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
My Own Little World

“No, this is essentially the same.” I disagreed. “Just because the consequences of us losing aren’t immediate doesn’t mean they’re not there. If we lose then we lose everything our ancestors built and fought for and have to start over from scratch. The blood and sweat of whole generations would be destroyed, and our descendants would be left to toil the fields and reconstruct what we let get destroyed. The only difference is that during the Fourth Great Shinobi War, the destruction would have been immediate. Here, the destruction is a gradual corrosion of society until it all comes crashing down.”

“Both have the same consequences.” I pointed.

“But that wasn’t your original question.” I stated, noting that he changed his argument halfway through, “You asked me if I would support White if it went to war. The answer to that question is yes, and that’s because White has already gone to war in this scenario. Again, war isn’t preferable, and nobody wants to start it. However, this one is inevitable, and when it starts, I _will_ defend my country and my village.”

 I rolled my eyes at him as he tried to change the subject.

“Fine.” I stated. “I’m following you.”


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Most Definitely NOT a Date *-*

Hakaizen chuckled as she pointed out he had stopped pursuing an answer to one question and asked a different one over the course of their conversation.  "Don't mind it, it's not that I changed arguments, I just have a lot of questions.  After all, you are the smartest genin I know, Hirari, even if you are a bit old-fashioned."  He didn't agree that both wars had the same circumstances, with the looming threat of Uchiha Madara he believed that the situation their ancestors had found themselves in was far more dire, but arguing this point with Hirari would merely be talking in circles.  The two of them walked in a calm silence toward a cafe that had an old-timey feel to it.  The sign merely said 'Chahime's Tea and Cafe.'  He led her inside of the cafe and they were quickly seated.  He smiled at her.

"Order anything.  On me."


----------



## Island (Mar 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Chahime's Tea and Caf?

Old-fashioned?! First he started off by complimenting me and calling me the smartest Genin he knew, and then he went and called me old-fashioned?! What a backhanded compliment! I would have argued the point with him, but I decided to leave it well enough alone. After all, I didn?t have anything to prove to him. Of course, this resulted in an awkward walk down the street to some shabby-looking caf?. For somebody who had so much to say at the house, you?d think he?d keep asking questions or something on the walk there, but apparently not.

?Order anything. On me.?

I frowned.

?I appreciate your kindness, but?? I tried to be as nice as possible. Again, his mother just died, so I guess I was obligated to go along with this. ?I, err, never mind. Thank you, Hakaizen-san.?

I mean, I could have told him no, but that last thing he needed was for me to embarrass him in front of all these people.

?I will have a hot cup of green tea, please.? I spoke to the waitress when she asked for my order.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Truth *-*

The waitress nodded at Hirari's order and turned to Hakaizen.  "An order of wappani, please.  Thank you."  He was silent for a second or two before smiling slightly.  "It's okay, Hirari.  I know well that you would rather not be here.  I can see it on your face that the only reason you have even agreed to join me is out of some feeling of sympathy you have for the loss of my mother.  Yes, it's hard, going on without her, but I made my peace with the fact that she could die.  I will always miss her, but allowing it to affect me would be dishonoring her memory."  He folded his hands together in front of his mouth and locked his blue eyes onto her own white ones.  "Even without the Sharingan... there is much these eyes can see, Hirari."  The waitress interrupted him by returning with her tea and his soup.  Using a pair of chopsticks he removed the fire-hot stones used to heat the soup and gently laid them on the cloth napkin to his right.

"Itadakimasu."

He pressed his hands together in a gesture of prayer and bowed slightly, before lifting his bowl to his lips and taking a long, quiet drink.  He lowered it to the table after his sip and returned his eyes to Hirari's gaze.  "I asked you here to confirm something.  Say there was... a force.  A neutral power that stood between the White and the Black.  Say there was the Gray, and at the helm was me.  Say I stood between you and your war and you and I met on the battlefield as equals.  Would you come at me with the necessary force?  Could you find yourself capable of killing me?  Even if we aren't necessarily friends, could you kill a former comrade, Hirari-san?"  He leveled a deep gaze at her, a long, meaningful look.  He wanted to test her resolve.  "That is what awaits you in this war, Hirari."  He took another long sip of his soup.  "I will stop this conflict with my own hands, and if that pits us as enemies, so be it.  This was something I wanted you to know."  He rose from his seat and left the money for the bill on the table.  He stood next to her, looking toward the exit.  "I will remain in Konoha for a few more days.  If you find yourself with a bit of free time, seek me out.  I wish to battle you once more before I leave.  It will be... interesting."  He left the cafe without another word, stepping out into the streets of Konohagakure.


----------



## Island (Mar 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Chahime's Tea and Caf?

Well, at least he wasn?t _that_ stupid. He correctly described how I didn?t really want to be here, and how I only agreed to see him out of pity. To that, I didn?t have anything to say. To confirm or deny anything would mean disrespect. On one hand, if I agreed then I would be disrespecting both him and his recently-deceased mother. On the other hand, if I denied him, then I would be lying. Therefore, I decided that it was best to keep quiet and let him continue talking.

Finally my tea came along with the food he soup he ordered for himself.

Then he began asking more questions, these ones about some kind of hypothetical faction. I wasn?t big on hypotheticals, but he seemed pretty serious about what he was saying.

?Would I kill you?? I began answering him. ?If you abandon White, Konoha, your home then you endanger the lives of everyone here, and I cannot allow you to do that.?

This was precisely what father lectured to me about that one day, having to strike down someone who was once your friend or even your family for the greater good of Konoha and the Land of Fire.

?Of course I would.? He stood up and looked toward the exit as I finished speaking.

Then he said something about leaving Konoha but nevertheless wanting to fight me before he left.

?I?m sorry, Hakaizen-san.? I narrowed my eyes and met his gaze. ?If you stand against Konoha, then the next time we fight, I will kill you.?

Okay, maybe he _was_ that stupid.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* The World From My Perspective *-*

Hakaizen frowned.  "No, you're still trying to argue with a closed mind.  I am but a single shinobi.  Surely one mere shinobi leaving the village wouldn't endanger all the lives you believe.  After all, as you said yourself, the loss of a few thousand is en easy price for the lives of everyone else.  Well this is my price.  To protect as many lives as I possibly can I will make myself a martyr.  Next time we meet... I fear your stubbornness will force us both into a battle to the death.  When that time comes, I only wish that you have opened your mind and increased your worldview a bit more."

He stopped at the door of the cafe.  "Oh, and Hirari."  He shot her a challenging look.  "Don't fool yourself into believing you can actually kill me so easily.  You're too intelligent."  He took off to the rooftops, leaving her there and going into his own world within his thoughts.  Hirari had confirmed a few things for him.  The first was that she believed that when the time came she could make the decisive strike that would end his life.  It also confirmed that the Hyuuga's upbringing had lead her to become very old-fashioned, almost unbearingly so.  The teachings her father had bestowed upon her had been for too black and white, it was as if the Hyuuga were blind to the middle of the spectrum.  A dangerous trait.  He stopped a top a tall building and looked in the direction of the cafe.  

"Hirari.  If we do meet as enemies, I wish you the best of luck."

He performed a few seals.  It was time for some training.  After that he would have to begin gathering what he would be taking with him on this journey.  He had hoped Hirari would be able to see the hidden meaning of his confession to her.  That he trusted her with his plan.  However, it seemed it had backfired, and it merely made her wary of him.  

"Shunshin no Jutsu."

Poof.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 3, 2013)

Jin
Dream or Nightmare?

The multicolored spectrum the world portrayed was blinding. Much like a painting there were no solid colored that surrounded the seemingly endless canvas of trees shaded in colors pigmented of red, blue, purple and orange. They were glints of sunlight coursing through the leaves of these huge trees that would rival mountains in size. Tall mushrooms, huge flora decorated the canvas, embellishing this alien Earth with their beauty. A midst such beauty stood the child known as Jin. While gazing upon this wonderful sight, he noted one slight inconvenience. While he gazed downwards to his feet, the area where he stood was shaded gray, he questioned why did such imperfection was upon such wondrous landscape as such and while noting such illusion, he noted that he himself was shaded gray. And as he stepped through the forest, the more he walked the more did his stepped inked the floor with that slight shade of gray. What did this mean? Questioned the child, though he also noted no word emanated from his lips.

What was this? A nightmare? 

He continued to course through the beauty of the forest, but looking at his back, the stain of gray started to take over the forest, the once beautifully multicolored forest, was now a battered landscape with dead trees, soiled earth and cloudy sky. No longer did he view the beauty he was once exposed to, bodies of water were dried in an instance and the whole world had been turned black and white. Continuing down the trail of sand before he knew it his sight had been engulfed in a white glint of sunlight. 

Trying to steady his sight, he halted and viewed a worlds filled with life, a utopia where just in the distance could be seen a world who's never known turmoil or distress in life. A world who's the epitome of life, of peace. It could be sensed that danger had no way to made it through this world, but... within and instance, even this sight had been victim of this stain of gray and not before long that world had resembled a village of his world. Tall towers that reached the sky, manikin like head carved into the towers like statues, instead of fauna and flora embellishing the earth, there was rain. Pouring none stop with heavy disdain. 

The sense of happiness was now covered with a sense of distraught. And as he quickly noted, there was only a figure standing, sitting at the very top of the city's building. Trowing an apple at the whim of his palm, while smiling at the sight of the child before him. His hair was shaded green, slight tones of gray could be seen, badly dyed and very sluggishly combed. Dressed in purple clothing suit that could be also better described as rags that the man found upon the trash heap. His face was painted in white and the sharp read lips sick that reflected a deformed smirk upon his entire face. The man held at his disposal a terrifying aura, one that caused the child to quiver at his feet, and of being so far he could see this man very clearly. As if his eyes were scopes he could witness all the details surrounding this anonymous entity.

And as he laughed under his breath, the quaking insanity his aura emanated was enough to cause Jin to fall into the earth, quivering ever so than before, as he forced his body to move, all he could manage was to crawl backwards trying to escape this man's aura. Though a bump stopped him, something was obscuring him and as his eyes turned. He noted that this... clown had been behind him and all he could muster to do was tremble under his feet.

"Come on, kid! Smile!"  ​


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 3, 2013)

Dokumaru watched as the events unfolded. Here was this kid, Ikari, who radiated a bloodlust. Shobu, the Chuunin from Kirigakure, evidently knew something of his past, and was interested in helping. Dokumaru, however, was completely confused about the turn of events. Ikari had given a speech about wanting to kill certain men. This was outside of mission perameters, as they weren't necessarily given permission to kill. However, unbeknownst to his companions, Dokumaru was a member of Root, and thus accustomed to taking on missions that the village didn't necessarily know about.

After hearing that Shobu wanted to chase the man, Dokumaru interjected.

"I know the back roads of this village better. If anyone can chase him down, it's me."

Shobu nodded, "Well, then get to it. We'll be along shortly."


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 3, 2013)

Dokumaru smirked, and said 

"Don't take too long. I've got places to be."

With that, the chase began. Now, the "gentleman" that had run out of the bar also happened to be the first one on the list of folks that needed to be spoken too. However, by being on the outside of the bar when this all went down, the man had gotten a headstart on getting away. Dokumaru headed straight out, allowing for the boys to continue their conversation.

Dokumaru dashed out of the door, and began looking for signs of the large man. He saw where the man had been knocked down, and saw a few pieces of fiber that indicated his initial direction.

No matter how good of a tracker you are, there is a certain element of luck in the matter. If you pick the wrong direction, even once, you could lose your target completely. Every sign must be analyzed, every footprint and every bit of debris, everything. In a village like Amegakure, this was all exponentially harder. The constant rain washed away smells, and disrupted any chance at footprints. Aerial view was definitely the way to go in this village.

Focusing chakra into his feat, Dokumaru jumped to the top of the nearest building, scanning the area. Seeing nothing, he repeated the process, and jumped to the highest building in the vicinity. Ah ha....there he is. 

The large man was running towards the back alleys of Amegakure. They were extremely tight turns, and could often confuse any would be followers. However, given one particular advantage, Dokumaru would be able to catch the man fairly easily, if not necessarily quickly. Jumping in the general direction of the man, Dokumaru made fairly good progress, distance wise, but was plagued by being unable to control his motion in the air. Going back down to street level was out of the question, as he would then lose sight of his target. Instead, with a quick application of chakra, Dokumaru spit web at the nearest building, and pulled himself towards it, using chakra to stick to the wall. Aligning himself with the target, he jumped off again. Dokumaru repeated this process until he was within spitting distance of the fat man. And thats what Dokumaru did...literally. Spitting a net made of web, the fat man was pinned down, falling to the ground in an open plaza.

"Now, you know....running away from a shinobi will get you into a sticky situation." Though it was a horrible pun, Dokumaru couldn't stop from laughing. Unbeknownst to him, his antics has attracted the attention of the fat man's friends. As Dokumaru began dragging him back to Shobu and The Kid, he found himself surrounded by some very large men, with very bad attitudes.

"Let 'im go. Or your trouble is 'bout to get a whole lot worse." said the biggest and ugliest of the lot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tetsuya Kazama
The Storm...*

_The term apex predator is a term of reverence, it means you are at the top of the food chain, but what it does not encapsulate is the feeling for the predator. Every predator is capable of reaching his or her own apex, but it only reaches this apex when a worthwhile prey has sated its lust. Lost on an unknown island with the quantity of meritorious prey at a big fat null. I was the apex predator who had not known the apex of its craft, of the hunt. I had nothing but herbivores to bite to death, but tonight something was switched on inside my soul, monster’s madness that can only be roused by another true monster…_

-Tetsuya Kazama

The Vipress landed on bended knee beside Ryuunosuke Matsuzaki, that’s who he was now, the hellion inside him had been beaten back. The overwhelming bedlam and pandemonium that had emanated from him abated by what appeared to be the force of the young man’s iron clad will. It was hard to say what was more impressive in this instance, the power or the strength of his desire to retain control of his power. He turned to stare her in the eyes, his clothes and body ravaged by the tumult they had inflicted on each other. She herself had probably sustained a broken jaw, busted open lip, some other fractures and sprains, on top of her dress getting tattered and fringed due to the brutal nature of their fight. That was on top of the blood loss-causing anemia to set in, but that was nothing that would fell a girl as strong as she.  As they stood there just staring the silence was finally broken…

"What in the fuck do you want?"​
That was the hundred billion-ryo question now wasn’t it? What would bring a girl who had been missing for two years and had recently been found all the way to an enemy territory just to attack a corporate titan? She didn’t care so much about his social stature or his alignment it was something far more ominous than that. 

“There’s a storm coming, Ryuu-kun. I’d tell you that you and your friends should batten down the hatches, but we both know that you’re all alone in this world. You see while all of those weak little herbivores get to live in bliss people like you and I don’t have that luxury.”

Tetsuya rose to her feet and began to walk towards the edge of the roof, the wind flapping theatrically as her hair and dress were brushed to one side by the breeze.

*Kukukukukukukukukuku*

“_They_ chose you because of that monster you have trapped inside you, or maybe it was because you can keep that thing trapped inside of you. I’m not the type to ask questions. Get stronger, I’ll be back to bite you to death.”

With that she let her body fall off the roof…

*BOOM

*Just like that she was gone…​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Shin Jeeha *-*

Hakaizen appeared in front of the Shin household in a small swirl of smoke.  _Well, the conversation with Hirari could have gone way better.  Let's see if it will go any better with Jeeha.  Here's hoping._  He walked toward the front door of Jeeha's home and knocked with three raps.  Alright first things first, apologize to his parents.  Then get him alone to talk to him.  He seems like a much more open guy than Hirari, so it shouldn't be too much of  problem.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2013)

Shin Jeeha
Home
______

_*Knock, knock.

*_"Oh god, who the hell calls for someone at this ho-" I groan, waking up from my sleep, before checking the clock and realizing it was actually one in the afternoon. Whoops. "Hey, dad, uh, can you go check who it is? I need to get changed." I call down the hallway, slipping on a shirt and freshening up. 

"Yeah, sure." Comes the reply, and off my father went, walking down the stairs and opening the door. "Hello." He greeted the guest, shifting his glasses further up the bridge of his nose. "Are you a friend of Jeeha's?" My father asked.


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 3, 2013)

LT Taijutsu training 4/6

Today would be a training session like any other. Once again, Dokumaru was working on his fighting style, trying to perfect it. Though he was getting better, he was nowhere near a master. After all, using two different weapons at a time was considered something that required a great amount of skill. Here, Dokumaru was attempting to utilize three different ones. His weighted ball and chain, his Kama, and his kunai. Creating his weapons from his various webbings, Dokumaru began what is know as shadow fighting. He imagined opponents using a variety of fighting styles all in his head, and reacted accordingly to the "attacks". While this type of training didn't necessarily prepare you for the unpredicatibility of the battlefield, it did allow you to ingrain the attack patterns to memory, something born of instinct.

After nearly an hour of going through various attack and defense routines, Dokumaru switched over to one of the automated training dummies. Turning it on, and setting it to Genin level, he began going through the same attack and defense routines he would have just practiced. Setting the machine to Genin level initially, would allow him to try them and test them, before going to the much more dangerous Chunin level. Once Dokumaru was more comfortable, he set the dummy to Chuunin level, and was promptly knocked on his ass within moments. He repeated this cycle multiple times, for nearly a half hour. And was still getting knocked on his ass. 

This time, however, he lasted for a full minute.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Jeeha's Father *-*

Hakaizen looked up as the door open to reveal a tall, long-haired version of Jeeha with a pair of glasses sitting on the bridge of his nose.  This must be Jeeha's father.  The resemblance is... uncanny.  "Er, hello Shin-san.  I'm Uchiha Hakaizen.  I came looking for Jeeha.  I'm... sorry.  I shouldn't have asked Jeeha to come with me on that mission.  He could have gotten seriously hurt and it was all my fault.  I apologize, Shin-san."  He bowed low to the man, his eyes closed.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2013)

Shin Jeeha
Home
______

"Oh, don't worry about that." My father smiled, more a smirk than anything, lifting his glasses up his nose again, the gleam of the sun reflecting off of the glass and obscuring his eyes. "Jeeha has already been . . . suitably punished for that." He added on.

But before the conversation could go any further . . . I arrived, walking down the stairs, hands in pockets, and the other on the little bit of the staircase you held when you walked down. "Eh? Hakaizen?" I frown in surprise. "What are you doing here?" I ask.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 3, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Matsuzaki Tower*​
*Oh, yeah, the tower...*​
That familiar boom left Ryuu with a face full of wind. For once, however, he wasn't scowling. Ryuu turned to go, pausing midway, and bowed his head in critical thought. He rarely considered much outside of the two warring clans that he was the unfortunate offspring of. The world was a fair deal larger than that, however, wasn't it...? He was neither the prudent mind of their generation, nor was he especially hot-blooded about the ninja life. This was, however, an important message and something of a warning. 

Ryuu's ruined shoes merely rode the bare underside of his feet as the muscular business youth carried himself to the edge of the roof. Matsuzaki Tower looked as if had been assaulted by some enormous lizard titan spewing destructive blasts. He let out a rare chuckle at it, tattered suit and long bangs caught in a breeze that soothed his aching body. Did she ever pack one hell of a bite.  

Citizens of Fuzen eyed Ryuu, who ignored them in turn of turning to walk off. Ibuki appeared next to him, catching the proud billionaire as he slumped down. Several men in helmets with firearms also appeared on the roof, pausing in front of him. "Ibuki... who in the fuck gave you permission to assist me?" Ryuu irritably snapped.

"It looks like you bit off more than you could chew this time, sir." Ibuki teased him, finding humor in the youth's death glare. 

"Hire as many workers as necessary for Matsuzaki Tower. Also, clear my schedule for tomorrow." Ryuu told Ibuki, who blinked, her head tilting. "Sir...?"

"It's time for me to resume my training," Ryuu simply stated.

As they rode to magnificently designed Matsuzaki Manor, slightly out of Fuzen, Ryuu let Ibuki drive and rode with his head bent back. It was partially due to his aching neck, and partially due to the many thoughts roaming through his conflicted mind. _Storm coming... friends... train... they chose you..._ 

"Ibuki, one more thing." Ryuu calmly said while dozing off, his arms loosely crossed.

"Yes, sir?" Ibuki replied, the bodyguard glancing in his direction.

"Clear your schedule for tomorrow as well. Do nothing outside of the tasks I've informed you of. I want you to check around Fuzen for the top Genin in the area. Give me a dossier on them. I heard from an interesting source that a storm is brewing."

"Do you trust her, Mr. Matsuzaki?"

"..." Head slumped, resting on the window of the expensive Matsuzaki sports car, Ryuu slept.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Jeeha's Standpoint *-*

Hakaizen rose as Jeeha came to the door, surprised to see him.  "Hey, Jeeha.  I wanted to see if you were up to anything today.  There's something I wanted to get your opinion on, and plus I'm kinda bored."  He put his hands in his pockets and tried to appear nonchalant.  _I can't come at Jeeha like I did Hirari, he'll just think I'm being weird.  Hell, I probably am.  Hirari seems to think this is a terrible idea... but it's something I made my mind up on._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2013)

Shin Jeeha
Home
______

I frown. Something he wanted to get his opinion on? What was he talking about? Slipping on a coat, I turn back to look at my dad, "hey dad, we're going out for a while." I announce, feeling that this conversation would be best done privately, without my dad listening in, and shut the door. 

"So, what's up?" I ask, walking out, looking at Hakaizen, not sure whether or not I made the right decision to hang out with him. He didn't want to get dragged across the country again or anything. But then again, it wasn't like I had anything better to do today . . .


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Gray *-*

Hakaizen waited for Jeeha to put on his coat before walking with him.  "So what's up?"  Hakaizen walked along, looking at the ground, taking a few seconds to gather himself and his thoughts.  He wanted to make sure he asked the right questions.  "Jeeha..."  He looked over at him.  "When we went on that mission, I watched my mom and her entire team die.  The people who attacked us...  I have reason to suspect they are from the Black."  He let that settle for a moment before continuing.  "War is coming.  All these skirmishes on the borders are turning tensions between White and Black into a powder keg, and eventually something will happen that will ignite into war.  Think about how large the Black's fighting force is.  Almost half of the entire world.  What if we go to war and we get wiped out?  Even if we win the war, we won't be able to do it without a serious amount of losses.  Do you think that a war is the only way for this to end?  Or do you believe that there may be another way?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2013)

Shin Jeeha
Home
______

I regretted going out with him almost immediately upon getting hit with the 'my mom died' thing. It wasn't like I _liked _her or anything. She was kind of a bitch, but I felt really bad for Hakaizen, and had no idea what to say . . . though thankfully, he decided to spare me of the pained silence and continued, beginning to talk about war and stuff.

Scratching my head, I sigh. This must be because his mom died. I didn't like talking about the political conflict thing, but . . .  "Man, you came to the wrong person about this. When it comes to the whole Black and White stuff, I really don't care. I see it as just another petty power struggle." I pause for a moment. "But if you want my opinion, then no. I don't think there is. "Even in the new world of 'peace'" I say, saying the word peace in air quotes, "fighting is going to continue and blood is going to continue to spill, just like it did in the Old World. War doesn't change, man." I point to the Hokage monument, now carved in with the faces of numerous generations of leaders and Hokages, but most specifically at Naruto Uzumaki.

"Even Naruto struggled through wars and stuff to get peace." I sigh. "I don't like it, but the reality of it is that sacrifice and death is just a necessary part of life. Opinions and ideals differ, and people will fight over it without worrying about the aftershocks of their actions."

I look at Hakaizen, a slightly serious expression forming on my face now. "That is the veritas of the world. The truth."

Jeez, I hated getting serious like that.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Intervention *-*

"That was different.  The whole world united against someone who was a villain."  Hakaizen looked over at Jeeha.  "Madara revealed himself to be the villain of the story, and it was something the whole world accepted.  It was reality.  In this war...  Who is the villain?  Who is right and who is wrong?"  He returned his gaze to the Hokage monument.  "Our enemy is made up of villages who used to be our comrades.  Blood is being shed and for what?  Because White and Black have differentiating political policies?  Is that really all that is necessary for war?"  He folded his arms over his chest and continued to stare at the monument.  "If you could stop the war, would you?  If you had an option to take a path, one that you knew was going to be a hard, uphill battle, would you shoulder the responsibility and stand between White and Black?"  He chuckled a bit, giving Jeeha a slight smile.  "I'm gonna stop beating around the bush now, I'm just wasting both of our time.  I'm going to get stronger and then I'm going to try and put a stop to it.  II might sound crazy, but this is something I'm willing to lay my life down for." 

He turned to fully face Jeeha, meeting his gaze in full.  "As shinobi, it's up to us to protect the people of the Leaf.  I don't believe going to war is protecting them.  I think if we really want to protect the Leaf, we have to make sure the mind-numbing bloodshed of a war doesn't happen.  Stopping the war will save more lives than fighting in it."  He absent-mindedly ran a finger through his hair.  "I just can't let it happen.  I can't sit idly by and watch thousands of people die for a reason that wasn't worth it.  Maybe I'm an idiot, but my entire body is screaming to stop this."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2013)

Shin Jeeha
Konoha
______

I arch an eyebrow. Wow, this guy talked a lot. And was kind of crazy. It was like that one girl he dated a while back, actually . . . it was a pretty terrible combination. "Well, of course I don't agree with war." I reply. "You think either the Black or White want war? I'm pretty sure neither of them want to actually fight, but at this point, diplomacy between the two seems to be impossible. So, really, all that's left is war."

Pausing for a moment, I stick my hands in my pockets and continue on talking. "But don't get me wrong or anything. The whole reason I became a shinobi was so I could protect my friends and family." I say, looking at Hakaizen. "If the Black come a knockin' or what ever, I'll gladly fight back. Fighting for my friends and comrades . . . " I take one hand out of a pocket, balling it into a fist, before extending a thumb and gesturing to my chest with it. "That's _my_ veritas."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* War *-*

"Yes, I do think Black wants war.  People are fighting and dieing because of political differences.  There is no other reason.  Black doesn't like how we operate to they wish to usurp us.  The way I see it, the only options we have are to either sabotage the enemy to try and ensure a win, or to come in the middle."  Hakaizen's face grew equally serious as he regarded Jeeha.  "I might be called crazy, or an idiot, or whatever people want to call me, but I am not gonna sit back and watch as any more of my loved ones fight and die in someone else's war.  I refuse to let that happen.  Here's what I'm going to do.  I am going to stand in the middle, alone if I have to.  I came to let you know that.  You can help me if you want, but that's a choice you'll have to make on your own.  I just wanted to let you know that the next time we meet it might be as enemies on the battlefield."  He extended a hand toward Jeeha, a dangerous seriousness in his eyes.  "If that happens, may the better man win, and no hard feelings."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 3, 2013)

*Hisashi/Eiji/Retsu*

_Dios no Sabe III:  The Rabbit Hole_

“You say you looking for chick mang?”

“She should be fairly medium in height with red markings on her face.”

“Hmm, would this chick have like some type of fangs that protrude and stuff mang?”

“Yes, he’d have fangs and possible a feral look in her eyes, walking around with a dog?”

“Gotcha mang, I got that info for you like the starch on rice, but you can’t make this big squeal with some bread, the dinero.” 

A very lanky man sporting a soul patch, with a lime green leisure s suit that was way over do for the garbage can, leaned up against a pole in an alleyway just off the street. His black hair was slicked back with a silver shine which was the obvious sign of far to hair grease. A yellow belt buckle with a red t-shirt underneath the suits green jacket, his entire appearance combined with purple skin color and eyes that seemed to sit right by his ears gave him the appearance of a lizard, a very cunning lizard at that. After gaining Retu’s attention we immediately began to follow the trail of what I was positive was an Inuzuka. The upside triangle marking that I manage to catch a glance of as she rounded a nearby corner, could only belong to that particular clan. Although luck was not on my side as we had lost her, my brief moment rounding up Retsu having cost us some time. Which then lead us into the situation we are in now, which is some walking throwback reference to a time gone by trying to extort money out of me?

“You want me, to pay you, a denizen of this hell hole, money for information?” 

“Hell yea mang, that’s how this world works kid and if you don’t like it, than the fat lady has sung on this conversation and you need to vamos!” 

After his quick rejection of me, that seemed to trigger some type of signal. The moment he finished talking, like moths to a flame a crowd of rough, dirty, cut throat, perhaps even dead would be a word to use, let their presence be known by ever so slightly letting their forms take shape in the nearby darkness. It’s clear these men were shadowing him, more than likely his bodyguards. While I did find their appearance to look like something out of a thriller, they really had no idea what exactly they were getting themselves into. I mean let’s be honest with on another here okay? How many times does this type of thing work out? Especially when I have the only being in the history of Iwagkaure to be called a “Monster” on my side. I wanted to keep a low profile on this mission, yet it seems I’d have no choice, but to flex our muscles a bit…or rather someone else’s muscles.

“Dude, just tell me if you seen her come this way or not, and we’ll be on our way.”

“Did you not hear me mang? I thought I told you to give up some bread, dinero, cheddar or else this conversation was deader than the fourth ninja war?”

“There’s no way that I am paying you for a yes or no answer asshat. Just tell me either yes or no?” 

“You don’t seem to get it mang!”

Snapping his fingers the figure shrouded in darkness became fully visible, pouring out of the alleyways, nearby houses and even the roof tops. All with deranged looks in their eyes as they peered down on us with clear intent to do us harm. With a sigh I simply began waved my hands in defeat and nodded my head in disappointment. It didn’t have to come down to this, but this is what happens when you don’t try to haggle. Okay…maybe I wasn’t going to haggle with him, but you know he brought this on his self. I listened one more time as the man repeated what he said. This time it was either get lost or become just another corpse on the blood drenched ground of this hell on earth.

“Ladies and gentlemen, both old and young, before this ride commences, I hope you either went to the bathroom, brought your colostomy bags, a fresh change of pants or perhaps even went to the bathroom beforehand!  There is a distinct chance that your urine my flow and your bowels maybe voided. Come all around, this ride is going to be a slobber knocker!"

My quaint speech was combined with the flair of a color commentator as my voice laced with excitement. The men were taken aback for the most part at my sudden display. I tried my best to rile a crowd; after all I was giving out free tickets to a ride no one could ever forget. My voice had a certain enticement mixed with sarcasm as a walked around Retsu in a circle. Once I was finally finished with the whole deal, we stood back to back. 

“Retsu…take them on ride they’ll never forget.” 

One step forward echoed through the whole city block like lightening striking the ground. The lifeless puppet's eyes seemed to turn completely white and voided of any pupils, a Noh mask come to life. The entire group of thugs didn’t know what they were in for, and couldn’t prepare for the oncoming assault of one who was the embodiment of what it meant to be a monster.

*BOOOM*
_________

The young Inuzuka suddenly found herself off the carcass ridden streets of the earth born perdition that was Dios no Sabe, and underneath the soil that held the town above ground.  This passage was told to her by a shady lizard looking man, whom she had to pay. At first she had just planned on kicking his ass, but her employer had told her to keep a low profile, so she was forced to pay. It was a dark damp place, every few seconds a drop of water could be heard splashing against the puddles created on the ground. The earth was frail, almost sickly looking more than likely from the mixture of blood and feces that fermented above ground.  It was a small tunnel trail that she followed with barely any room. The original path was big enough for both Alucard and her to travel side by side, but they were quickly forced to form a single line as the path became narrower the further they went. So small it had gotten that Eiji had to hunch her back while placing her head atop a ceiling of dirt. 

“This looks like it could cave in any moment…”

*BOOOM*

As if she was a physic, the moment she spoke the ground above began rumble. Clumps of dirt and debris began falling to the floor, whatever was happening above ground, it was so powerful that even underground the earth beneath her feet back to buckle and shake. Suddenly Eiji’s ear began to twitch and her quickly switched to one of worry. The Inuzuka female began snapping her head back and forth, what was just a random thought of concern was beginning to happen. Those massive shockwaves had shaken the dirt above their heads loose and it was quickly covering both their exits on both ends. It was a cave in, but because of the narrow path way both ran the risk of being buried alive.

“Alucard!”

*Bark*

The look of concern on the girls face was painted over with a ferocious feral sneer. When animals are backed into a corner, it is of no surprise to know that is when they are at their most dangerous and the mode of self-preservation begins to kick in. Eiji fell to all fours as he nails extended and buried deep into the dirt beneath her. The deep lush crimson of Alucard's eyes, along with his masters piercing silver illuminated in the darkness. 

“Gatsūga!”

She and her ninken partner began spinning at a ferocious speed, both completely turning into tornado-esque figures, plowing through the dirt and toward their location. The power behind their technique was enough to clear a new path along the way, before coming to stop in a rather lavish hallway. A door stood just a few meters down the hall with wire protruding from the outside over the top of the frame and inside. The wire was attached to what was an intercom with a single yellow button. Cautiously both walked up toward the door, firmly pressing the button to make sure it would connect to the other side. After a few second wait a small hatch was opened and out came two velvet colored eyes. 

“How can I help you?” The voice was soft with a hint of attitude in its tone, obviously belonging to a woman.

“I was told I could find this woman here?” Eiji immediately reached into her pocket and flashed a picture to her. 



The woman behind the door abruptly shut the hatch, much to the others surprise. Eiji was just about to voice her protest, thinking that the lady rudely rejected her, but then the door was quickly flung open revealing the person behind the door, who was actually a boy with matching color hair.

“Young lady, welcome to-“
_____

A hill of corpses laid stacked in the very middle of the street. Fresh blood sprayed across the ground in pools. People lay strewn across the alleyways and shoved into windows, some where even unrecognizable stains on the wall. Dismembered body parts lay next to various figures and those who weren’t, were disemboweled and laid on top of their own intestines. It was a scene that I’m sure was even too much for this town steeped in death and violence. 

“Now where did the Inuzka woman go?”

I questioned the poor sap. His feet dangled off the ground unable to touch the floor in any possible way. His breathing was raspy and harsh, unable to take in any air as Retsu held an iron grip around his throat, holding this grown man in the air as if he was nothing, but a rag doll. Retsu’s grip was so tight that his fingers seemed like they would penetrate his neck at any minute, as if his finger would interlock with this man’s flesh in-between them, almost as if he was wearing some type of glove on his hands.  

“O-o-okay m-m-mang I tell you. She went und-underneath the ground…t-to a place we ca-call.” 

I patted Retsu on the shoulder as a sign to slight loosen his grip, so the man wouldn’t die on us.

“A place we call The Rabbit Hole.” /”The Rabbit Hole!”​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2013)

Shin Jeeha
Konoha
______

I frown at him. Okay. So he _wasn't _just crazy and talkative. He was crazy, talkative and arrogant as well. Sighing, I place a hand on my hip and another on the back of my neck, and look down, unsure of what to say. A brief silence followed, but I spoke up again. "Dude, are you sure you've thought this through?" I ask. "Like. You're not just standing in-between five nations now, like Madara was. You're going to get caught up in all the little villages as well. Are you seriously going to try and save the world by yourself?"

"Or are you just going to get a legion of Genin followers or something?" I joke. "I mean, jeez. War is inevitable now, pretty much. How on _Earth_ are you going to get strong enough to withstand the strength of the entire shinobi world?" In hindsight, I realized Hakaizen rarely actually thought his plans through. Like with his mission to go rescue his mom and go to Iwagakure . . . without supplies. And now he was going to try and stand between the Black and White? This guy had some serious decision making issues.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 3, 2013)

*Masami*

_A Chance to Make a Friend_​.



> _"Hello, friend! If you're reading this, you've probably been conversing with me long enough to realize that I am indeed, mute. But, that isn't to say I don't have things to say! I have lots I want to say, and would like to first say a little bit about myself. My name is Hatake Shizuo, and I enjoy working with my hands, and tinkering with things. I like to listen to music, dance, and taking walks with my dog, Cenn. My favorite color is white, and I enjoy reading that new comic series, Nyan Nyan paradise. If you'd like, you can share the aforementioned with me, and I'll try to reply as best I can. I have a pad for replying to things, so I'd like this to be the beginning of really getting to know each other."_​



Masami read the letter sentence by sentence. So she was right in her assumption of his inability to converse with another. It seemed he also had a notepad, which would indeed make this a rather interesting experience to say the least. This is the first time she had ever met a person who was unable to speak back to her and he was possible the boy to ever speak to her without insulting in the same breathe?at least not yet anyway. It would seem that this would have to go somewhere, as her friend seemed to be too busy involved in something deep, from the looks of it, with Marietta. ?One, who is eloquent in the flow of words and speech such as yourself, shouldn?t worry too much. Yes, I?m sure I can do this.? She psyched herself up inside her mind. Maybe this time she could finally make at an acquaintance with someone else; however, before that she?d like to point something out.

?Do you know Cenin and yourself eat exactly alike?? 

It was a rather comically display between both owner and master. It was almost like one person inhabited the same body.  

?Replying to some of what you said in your letter.? Her words were in unison with her re-folding of the letter and passing it back to its owner. ?I can say I enjoy music to some extent along with the occasional stroll by the nearby stream. I also guess you can say?I work with my hands in a type of way, perhaps I should say my body if that is appropriate.? ​


----------



## Fedster (Mar 3, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Wind Release: Great Breakthrough Training - Part 1_

"Okay, Sachi, Kui...", Misa was walking from one side of the room to another in a military-like fashion, directing her speech to two of her family's cats. Sachi was the sandy coloured and chubby feline and Kui was the black and slender one. They were sitting one next to the other, wiggling their tails, interested by what their master was doing. "I chose you two because you are the only ones who actually seem to have a brain. Your mission is to watch me do this technique, and if I'm doing something wrong, you must 'meow' immediately. Is that clear?", She turned her head to her recruits. Sachi began to lick her paw and Kui gave up on understanding and lay in the tatami. The girl nodded her head. "Perfect."

She suddenly stood and performed a series of hand seals. _'Wind Release: Great Breakthrough!'_. She took a sharp intake of breath, and blew it all out. But the sick gust of wind didn't happen, and she was left disappointed and momentarily breathless. Then she realized she was indoors, and that particular technique she was training would probably tear down the house. "Let's go outside.", she told her feline partners, who followed her suit to the garden. Maybe she should practice the seals first.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 3, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Matsuzaki Manor*​
*World's Greatest Dad*​
The next morning Ryuu stood in the dojo, hands in his pockets. The scent of freshly polished wood, squeaky clean, filled boy billionaire's spoiled little nostrils. Ordinarily he wore a traditional karate gi, but this time around he put his Fuzen ninja uniform. Toned physique relaxing, Ryuu exhaled, and bowed his head in the solace of his dojo. A combination of serene but crisp punches, chops, kicks, and stances in a flawless manner that showed his expertise. 

Finishing with his warm up, Ryuu rolled his arms, and rocked his neck side to side to pop and loosen it. He recalled the techniques from the academy, and decided to go through them to master his speed in doing so. He didn't particularly care about using ninjutsu, or genjutu, or anything that would bring him closer to his cursed genetics. He would stick with the basics, and employ them as much as necessary.

Ryuu called for sparring partners, and they entered the room. Something was fishy, however. They were wielding guns. The helmets blocked their identity, but Ryuu could immediately tell they were there to end him. To have those weapons though, rare in this world, showed him someone was behind this attack. "Heh, betrayal of the Matsuzaki Force?"

Ryuu's arms were thrown up in time to send kunai in their guns, which exploded, the clock ticking on the exploding tags attached. The warrior spiraled into a backwards flip, foot booting the door down as the room quaked as the fiery blasts he initiated erupted.

Tumbling into the hall, Reiji Matsuzaki stood over him, arms crossed... one red eye staring down at his son. "Going somewhere, Ryuu...?"

"So you finally let that damned thing take you over?" Ryuu retorted, before snorting in disgust. "Fucking pathetic."

"You were always an insolent boy. You did good, but I'll be taking charge of my company again," Reiji explained, before his foot struck Ryuu's head in a manner that the well built man was certain would knock the boy out.

"Fucking.." Ryuu crashed into a wall before he could finish, back first, landing on the floor with a hard thud. Tucking a hand on his knee, he slowly rose, and with a flick of his wrist chucked a kunai at him.

"Exploding tag..?" Reiji said with a smirk, but when the entire hall filled with smoke instead he scowled. "Coward. Is this what you resort to? Fleeing?" 

"..." Ryuu's back to the wall, he shut his eyes, considering his father's words. Could he run? Did his honor matter that much to him? As his hand closed into a tight fist, Ryuu emerged.

"You're right you crooked old bastard. Let's do it." Ryuu encouraged, beckoning the man.

Father and son clashed, their battle not only set to decide the fate of the Matsuzaki... but Ryuu's very life.

*Meanwhile...*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




Ibuki sighed, her feet perched on the edge of a roof. She followed leads on the first person on her list. Zenki Yuuta. She ventured through Fuzen to catch any leads and gathering as much information as available on the young shinobi. She also discovered something alarming. Where, exactly, was Mikage...? She decided not to ask after dropping by his office.

On a roof Ibuki relaxed, sighing, as a ninja appeared beside her. "We have a lead on him, Ibuki."

"Good. I'll leave him a message."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 4, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ C-rank mission! - Truth revealed, I will protect your heart_


It?s been another two days since tha fight with those peeps. I still got a few quesions and I can?t protect her properly if I don?t get tha necessary info. She woke up yesterday and i`ve been takin?care of her, somehow she has started to chichat more with me, looks like I?m gettin?her to trust me more. I tried to talk about this issue but as soon as I mentioned those guys or her father she stared at me coldy. She doesn?t know but I heard Kiriha crying these past two nights. Geez, i don?t like watchin?a gal in that state.

A new day arrives and this honey-haired gal seems to get better, she even started ta laugh at mah jokes, somethin?that makes me feel good cause ya see, man, it?s not funny when ya try ta make someone laugh and she just ignores ya or says "Are you stupid?".  As i get closer to her I realize how strong of a person she is, a worthy servant indeed. Burt at tha same time  also realize somethin?just like that four-eyed mankey said, mah reason ta be in this place doesn?t exist anymore, she, Kiriha will soon... I need to know everything now!

"Kiriha"I call her name while enterin? her room, she is lying on her fuuton but sits once she  realizes that I wanna talk. Her unhappy eyes that show melancholy meet with mah gray orbs, she noticed that i wanna have a serious conversation."Ya gotta tell me, yer relationship with those guys and why ya are so attached ta this town"she lets out a sigh and looks at me carefully as if wondering to tell me or not, in the end she decides it?s fine.

"You see Zenki, Kiriha?s dad is the leader of those punks" I listen to her explanation without sayin? a thing, after what I heard a few days ago I wasn?t surprised by this revelation "Mom, Dad and Kiriha were very happy a long time ago, even though mom and Kiriha had the same sickness, Dad would always take care of us but...that was until that day arrived"

*Flashback - Kiriha POV*
That day occurred seven years ago,  Dad was out of town due to some job he had to do; he was something like the protector of the place and although he wasn?t a ninja he had knowledge about the use of chakra, he even taught me a few things.  Kiriha and mom wanted to go to the festival held at the town, mom loved this town so much and me too so we went there without knowing what would happen. That night during the festival,  mother and Kiriha went to have fun, we were really happy while enjoying the games but then…

They attacked, I can?t remember much of the attack, it was so quick and only thing I could hear were the people of the town screaming and their fast steps while they ran for their lives. Mom and Kiriha tried to escape but it was too late, they quickly caught up to us and to top it Kiriha fell down. A man with a mask tried to attack me but mom jumped between us…next thing I saw was mommy?s smile and blood coming from her mouth and her chest. The criminal looked shocked for an instant and then ran away.

“Mommy!! Mommy!! Wake up, please wake up. Kiriha will be with mommy so please”

That day I cried a lot, still the people of the town helped me and carried mom to the doctor but it was too late. When Dad came back and saw that mom was dead, he blamed Kiriha and cried just like a baby. Then Kiriha realized that it was Kiriha?s fault; Kiriha killed mom.

A few days later father left leaving me alone. Weeks later those punks started to attack more frequently without me being able to do a thing until I started to learn how to fight all by myself. I would protect the town mommy loved so much with the life she protected that day. A year ago I discovered that Kiriha?s father was the new leader of those delinquents.

*Flashback - Kiriha POV- End*

I listen ta everything, I have no words. I know there are more tragic stories out there but this just isn?t right, I feel like somethin? is wrong with this story. Without being able to decipher a thing about those loose knots in tha tale I turn mah eyes ta look at Kiriha, she is crying in silence and I feel frustration cause I can?t do a shit. Then her words strike mah heart like punches strong enough ta break mah bones.

“Zenki…s-should Kiriha…should kiriha just die, since that day Kiriha has wanted ta disappear so badly but I can?t leave the people of the town alone…still *sniff* *sniff* W-would it have been better if Kiriha died back then?”  

Shit, now I wanna cry, is that yer objective woman? Mah tears are strugglin?ta come out of mah eyes, I?ll never let anyone see tha holy tears of Zenki-sama ya know? But If ya keep looking at me with those teary eyes I may end up breakin?down. Just stop it!! Now anger is filling mah body…That dirty geezer, blaming his own daughter cause of something like that and then joining the guys who killed his wife and attackedn his kid…I?m definitely gonna bash his skull against tha ground to see if some sense can be knocked into his empty head! Why does a gal mah age has to worry ?bout such stuff?! Why would a gal like her should wish ta disappear from this world!?

Without any warning I walk towards her, kneeled and then gave her a hug. Don?t misunderstand me, I?m not fallin? in love with her or anythin? howeva, mah royal instincts are telling me that I can?t leave this fragile gal alone, in mah mind she has become a piece of crystal that could break any moment, I won?t let any of mah properties to be damaged and that includes the people that serve under me . 

I don?t want it to happen and therefore I…


“I?ll protect ya! No matter what happens, this heart of yers…I?ll protect it with all tha power that this King of tha universe has.”

​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 4, 2013)

Jin

Abruptly awoken due to the horrendous nightmare he had just had, the child known as Jin panted heavily, his heart raced and drops of sweat coursed through his forehead. Whatever that dream he just had was, it far too vivid. He couldn't explain any of it, it was truly something he had never experienced before. With a shake of his head and inhale from his lugs, he restrained himself, calming his senses and holding a grip to reality ever strongly. _Shit... That was no ordinary dream._ Those thoughts crawled to the back of his head, even though he knew that these were most probably effects of Solstice's subconscious, he would surely die out of a heart attack if the continued to brew uncontrollably like this. Maybe he should try that sleep method in which one block his own mind, restraining his subconscious from ever dreaming? Giving it some thought, he quickly evaded the subject. A life without dreams would be pretty sad. Even if nightmare were dreams, they are still quite enjoyable at time. 












Stretching his tired body, he leap of his sheets and started to bathed and get dressed. Finishing his morning routine he headed towards the known distance. It was finally time to explore beyond the forest of Fuzen, without any sort of recognition, he leaped towards the roof tops of the village, reaching the village's main gate. He stood at the top, witnessing the glorious view of the distance. How the chill of the wind caused thousands of leaves and flowers of sways with gentle grace. How the sun's rays bathed the forest, how the colorful spectrum of reality flourished with everlasting flair.

Truly amazing how nature could evoke such sentiments within the boy, nevertheless it was time to head out. The boy knee had bent, strength began to build up at his feet, his right hand placed at the tip of the huge's entrance's roof, and with and with a kick, the child of Fuzen known as Jin had rocketed towards the sky, soon falling, his body flipped once, twice, three time before his feet met with a branch, the branch started to fall due to the force that it had just been impacted with, without any sort of hesitation the boy had leaped once more, extending his hand to the next, much more sturdy branch. With a grip, Jin utilize the strength of the branch to his own advantage, swinging on it, releasing, a slight back-flip and his feet were met with the branch. 

Witnessing over his shoulder, he noted that the branch had finally made it towards the earth, a loud resounding thud had emerge from it's fall. A slight smile brew on his cheek and before long the boy had kicked the branch he stood upon, continuing this method from tree to tree, he opened the distance between him and the village. With noted indifference, the boy continued father than the training grounds, farther than the very outskirts of the village. Farther than the restricted forest of Fuzen. Father and farther than what it was permitted. The child was seeking something, what was it? He knew far too well what it was. He knew that something was coming, something he was awaiting for quite sometime now. The more he thought about it, the more he rushed himself to reach the target. 

"Alright! I never felt to alive!"

She exclaimed, the sensation of speed. The wind coursing through the lock of his hair, the adrenaline pumping the body forcing to keep up. Coordinating each and every action in the slightest form. This was the sensation all shinobi had. This was the reality of enjoyment. This was the cause he loved what he was, he loved being acrobatic, he loved having strength. He loved having freedom of mind and will. At this moment he didn't feel retrained by the walls of the village, he didn't abide by the rules of their society. He was a member of Black's, but he was no one's caged bird. Like the ferocity of the mountain tiger, the boy was leaping, twirling, flipping and doing all sort of flash movement with astonishing precision. A leap, his feet met the side of the tree, a kick that hurled him 20 meters towards a tree that was diagonally form his position, frontal flip, chakara brew through the soles of his feet, landed. This process continued an varied. He was far to exited, for too happy. He knew that the person that was coming was worth this trouble. Even though she had told him that she would arrive somewhere on the afternoon, he couldn't have waited much longer. He needed to see her at this very instance. He needed to speak with her. 

In the distance a large tree was in his wake, sure he could easily just maneuver around him, but that would mean loosing momentum, that he certainly did not want that, so with an extent of his arm, a pressed from his fingers...

*-Flick!- *

The middle of the tree was burnt and a hole was exposed, simply coursing through it the boy laughed at the brewing sensation of enjoyment coursing through the very bowls of his system. Something like running within a roller coaster at the tip of it's speed with an belts. That's the sensation that brew within his being. Noting the road there she walked, her. The woman who had been traveling the world, the woman who had a great impact with his life. The woman that Jin looked up to the most.   

"HANAKO-SAN!!!!!"

"Huh? Jin?"

She witnessed as the child hurled towards her with the tip of his speed. She couldn't help but brew and smirk and led out.

"You didn't change much, then." 


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2013)

Shin Jeeha
Konoha
______

Oh crap. I forgot something really important. Something potentially life threatening, even.

I had a date, and I was running late . . .

"Uh, listen, man. I forgot I had something really important to do this afternoon. Is it cool with you if I leave for now? We can continue this conversation another time." We totally weren't going to continue this conversation another time, but regardless, I waved apologetically anyway as I made a dash to leave to the rendezvous point; the Konoha Dumpling Shop. "_Man, how could I forget about this?_" I curse at myself in the head as I ran through the streets of Konoha, weaving in and out of the crowds of people passing by me, and making a short cut through a nearby alleyway. I was always told not to go through these, but, really . . .

What was the worst that could go wrong?

As it turned out, a lot could go wrong.

Unbeknownst to me at the time, I was being watched in the distance by another figure, stood behind a water tank on a rooftop, an eerie smile written across his face. "I see. So that's Fire Dragon junior, hm?" He observed, mushing a cigarette against the side of the water tank and dropping it onto the floor. "Interesting." The man muttered, and disappeared in a poof of smoke, moving after me, and still unknown to myself, locking me into the alleyway. 

I continued to walk through until I reached a wide-ish area and sighed. "Jeez, I'm so late." I muttered, checking my watch "That Hakaizen guy distracted me too much."

"Unfortunately, you're going to be even more late." A voice came from above, and as I looked up to greet the voice, I was instead greeted by a large fireball flying towards me. Instinctively, I leaped away, forming a seal and igniting my fist in flames, staring down the fresh, burning fire lighting up the alleyway. 

"Ah. Claw of the Fire Dragon?" The same voice came, only this time it came from the fire. Slowly, I noticed that the flames were . . . getting smaller. No, they were getting sucked in towards a single point in the fire. And bit by bit as it did so, the source of the voice became more and more clear to me. It was a tall, middle aged looking, man in an elegant and expensive looking white suit, with beady eyes and slicked back silver hair, now holding a ball of fire in his hand. "And with seals too? How cute."

"Who the hell are you, old man?" I narrowed my eyes, instantly on guard now. How the hell did he know about Enlightenment of Ember and Flame?

"Me?" He arched an eyebrow. "Are you sure you're strong enough to ask that question, kid?" The silver haired man smirked, challenging me. It was obviously bait, but I took it anyway.

Immediately, I rushed in, turning the searing knuckle quickly into a fireball and launched it at him, obscuring line of sight as he himself threw another - vastly larger - fireball, while I approached from the side, running across the walls of the alleyway, mentally cursing myself for not having learned how to walk on walls yet, and attacked him from behind with a kick. 

Or rather, it would have been . . . he not caught it. "Really? A fireball opening, followed by an attack from behind? How quaint." He said mockingly. "I'm not done yet!" I roared, and threw a fireball at his face, only for it to get caught in another hand.

"Hmph. This is your idea of a fireball?" He frowned, looking at his smoking hand with a look of supreme mock disappointment. "This is utterly feeble. How disappointing, Jeeha." The man sighed, before swinging his arm back and throwing me to a wall. As I flew through the air . . . he himself launched himself towards me, a visible coat of chakra surrounding him, and a smile on his face. "Please don't die from this. You might make me feel bad."

_*Slam.

*_I felt his elbow crush against my chest, and could practically _hear _my ribs cracking underneath the pressure of his Shunshin momentum'd charge, and my throw. Crumbling down off of the wall and falling, my last vision before I blacked out was the image of the silver haired man standing on the wall, grinning.

"_F-fucker._"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2013)

*Kang Shin versus ???
*_Heavenly Paths Strife
________

"_Tsk." The man in the white suit muttered, dusting off his hands, looking at Jeeha's unconscious body with no attempt to veil his disappointment. He was hoping he'd have made more progress by now. "What a waste of time." He sighed, lighting up another cigarette before walking away, out of the alleyway.

"And where do you think you're going?" Two voices came from behind. For a moment, the man frozen, narrowing his eyes, and then turned around to face the voice. It was Kang Shin; Jeeha's grandfather. More specifically, it was two. One was a clone, carrying Jeeha's body.

"Ah. Kang Shin." He said, removing his cigarette from his mouth with two delicate fingers and flicking it away. "I was hoping I would avoid you for now."

"You were right to hope that." The elderly man replied, his voice even, but only barely managing to mask the seething anger. "Did you honestly think you could come in here and attack my grandson without me knowing?" He continued, his voice practically shaking from rage. The silver haired man hovered his eyes down, noticing that Jeeha's grandpa's hands were balled into tight fists, crunched up so tightly that they had gone a blank white, the veins visible. 

"You have made me very angry." He said. And without another word, the walls of the alleyway lit up in flames, fire lining the sides of the area and rising in tall towers of fire at the entrances. 

"_Demon Wall of Fire?_" The man thought to himself. "_Drats. Getting away might be harder than I thought . . . _" But his inner thoughts were quickly interrupted, as Kang rushed in with an alarming burst of speed, catching the suit completely off guard and launching a bombard of lightning fast, and strong attacks from multiple angles, the speed as such that he couldn't tell if he was being attacked by Kage Bunshin, or just by one very fast man. But he'd heard of the technique before. "Double Dragon Chain Dance?" He muttered, moving one arm to deflect a blow, quickly catching the right hand of Kang, and shooting out another to grab his left arm. He grinned. He had him now. "How about this? *ERUPTION*."

Without warning, a ring of fire manifested itself around the silver man's body . . . before erupting upwards, true to it's name, in a spiraling tower of fire and embers, the caster refusing to let go of Kang's arm. But even in the furious flames, the elderly man's face remained impassive. "You call _this_ a fire?" He asked, his teeth gritting. "I'll show you _true_ flames, youngster."

"_Blazing Force of Radiation and Fire._" With a skilful flick of his wrists, Kang quickly escaped from his lock and reversed it, instead now grasping at the other man's sleeves and wrists. Inhaling a deep breath of air, Kang activated the jutsu, and his opponent's body instantly ignited, setting aflame, his entire person smoking from the heat.

"Fuck." He muttered under his breath, barely able to retain consciousness in the extreme pain. He needed to get out of this fast, or he might actually die. His entire body was burning, and even his blood was boiling under the heat of the old man's attacks. Swinging his head back, he bit his lip and shot his head forward, headbutting Kang with a forceful strike to the head and knocking him backwards, temporarily releasing his grip on his wrists . . .

Which was enough for the silver haired man, who quickly used this opportunity to jump backwards, his suit now charred and his hair now messy and dangling out of it's formerly neat style. Waving his arm, the wall of fire dissipated, and with the drop of a smoke bomb, he soon disappeared. 

"_Damn. I let him get away._" Kang sighed, looking at his burned wrists. "It looks like even _I'm_ slowing down from old age . . . "


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 4, 2013)

_A dark cave, hidden in the_ Iron Country...
..._a_ dragon _dwells within, as evidence from the noises of rumbling destruction..._​
"MESSATSU."
滅​
The rumbling chorus of a great many boulders being destroyed could be heard echoing from the mouth of the cave.  Years of smoke and gathering dust spewed out of the mouth of the cave, like the warm breathing of a terrible beast.  A man adorned in the armors of a samurai landed at the entrance, his protective mask hiding the expression of deep, primordial fear etched on his face.  He took tentative, trembling steps as he neared the cave, making his entrance meekly.  After a walk of about twenty minutes, much longer than the man thought it would take, he began to see destroyed stalagmites, whole walls of the cave indented and cratered.  He was nearing the dragon's den, and all that the knowledge did was raise the fear in his chest.  In every one of the craters, there were a number of lines scratched into the rock with a blade.  The number of the lines varied from one to up to three, but no greater.  The meaning of the lines was lost on the man, the messages left by the scratched tally marks esoteric in nature.

The sound of deep, masculine grunts of exertion, () which preceded another round of a tumbling boulder drumroll grew louder and louder, until, after taking a final turn, the man found himself in a large room.  In the center was a large and deep gash in the earth.  Before the man could inspect further a burly, barreled chest appeared before him.  The man looked up to see the easily eight foot man before him.  Despite being advanced in age his hair remained a deep, inky black.  A jagged scar ran down from his forehead and just to the right of his right eye.  He had a large mustache sitting proudly on his lip and his mouth was turned in a tight frown.

"Why have you disturbed me?"  His voice was like liquid... well, rocks.

The man forced the shivers out of his voice.  "Uzumaki-taicho I have... troubling information.  Uzumaki Inoue-san has.. fallen in battle."  The larger man was silent.  _My daughter..._  His fist clenched tightly, the knuckles cracking.  "I see.  Leave me."  "Hai, Uzumaki-taichou."  The man was glad to take his leave, Uzumaki Ryuuza's mere presence was suffocating him.  As he left the cave he heard a fierce cry of anguish and another loud crash.

He wouldn't be surprised if the man brought the entire cavern down.

*---*​
Uzumaki Ryuuza exited his private quarters dressed in a neat black hakama, a formal white buttoned shirt, and a white yukata with the Uzumaki crest on the back.  On his feet were white tabi socks and tan wooden sandals.  There were two samurai awaiting him on the other side of the door.  "Are you ready to leave, Uzumaki-taichou?"  "Yes.  Let us go now."  He walked past them, the two samurai shadowing him closely.  His elegant, pristine yukata flowed behind him in the slight breeze caused by the speed of his brisk stroll, to the point where the samurai almost had to jog to keep up with him.  They had never seen him so in a hurry, he was sure of that.  But he had much to do.  He had to go to Konohagakure and council with the Uchiha clan, something that in and of itself was a task.  The Uchiha had a habit of spewing a hateful, tumultuous speech when disagreed with, especially when it was with a member of a clan they deemed inferior.  

That didn't matter to him very much, however.  What mattered was his grandson and the furthering of his training.  _If I leave him with his father the only thing that could possibly happen would be his further descent into the madness of the Uchiha.  It is a terribly poor environment for Hakaizen's mind.  He must spend some time with his Uzumaki family or else I fear we may lose him._  His hands balled into fists and his pace increased.  "Ready my transportation.  I want to arrive in Hi no Kuni as soon as possible."  "Hai, Uzumaki-taichou."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 4, 2013)

Jin & Hanako
The Master and Student!

Voicing his large thunderous words, Hanoka reacted with only a beaming smirk plastered on her lips. Jin leaped from the final branch he stood upon, rocketing towards the young lady before him. Joy brew from his system, and the moment his feet met with the Earth, a bend of the knees was inevitable so that his legs wouldn't sustain any damage. As the boy got up from his rather dynamic entry, a fist was met to the tip of him head with great strength.

"Are you _stupid?_ I specifically told you that I would arrive at close noon. Why did rush here?"

Jin head planted on the earth as a lump was formed at the back of his head. Great pain coursed through his head, and a quivering sensation pulsed in his brain. It was like being rammed by a bull with rabies, knocked back by a horse and rammed by an elephant. She was as violent as ever, but Jin expected this form his former teacher. Yes, this slender crimson haired woman was one of the few who had an impact on Jin's life. She was the former classmate of him in the ninja academy, or more so, his former teacher. Her methods were unknown as to why she took a liking to him, she was a prodigy and even though she is only three years older than Jin, she qualified , in Jin's perspective, to be his teacher.

It was more likely that the two were just childhood friends. But Jin had placed her in the spot of Sensei, even thought what he taught him were the basics of the basics. Jin was able to keep with her teachings, and the teachers were even impressed how she managed to pull the best of this introverted child. Her attitude influence the boy to become the child that he is today. And even though it's been a total of a years since they've seen each other. Jin couldn't contain his emotions when he heard that she was returning to the village after her trip around the world. 

"Arghh! Shit that fucking hurt!"

Another strike was delivered to the same spot as before this time a bit more strength behind her. 

"Hey, watch the language too. Just because you grew some balls doesn't mean that you're a man still."

"Sheez, such a killjoy. Aren't you happy that at least one man is after you?"

"What the hell did you say, brat!?"

"Come at me, woman! I can take you one with one arm tied behind my back while standing in one leg."

Her teeth gritted, but soon, laughter started to emanate from their mouths. Kind joyous laughter. The two were clearly playing with each other and the sense of nostalgia was unbearable, to the point that both couldn't contain their happiness and even though silently, the hearts of the two were joyous to have been able to see the other well. Hanako was the strong type, never the kind of girl that you would see being, well girly. She was tough, she took on the boys and she as a kid called herself the defender of the weak! She hanged a lot with the boys and was disregarded by most of the girls due to her boyish demeanor. However, her interest in girly things were so limited that she never care much about that. On night, while strolling with her father through the park, she noted a boy with gleaming blue eyes. Eyes that were radiant like the stars, she said this was mainly the reason why she approached the child, just because she was interested in those beautiful eyes. 

"I missed you, you know?"

"Yeah, yeah. I know. You're such a softy that I was worried that you might have gotten worried about me. You know I'm much stronger than you, so why bother?"

"Yeah? You're speaking here to the best of the best, Hanako! I'm not a push over."

"Just last year you could barely flick properly. Now you're _the best of the best?_ You are funny."

"It ain't no joke, Hanako. I've become much more competent than any of your other students combined!"

Placing her hand on her wrist, she couldn't help but evoke her most honest smile. She really did miss him, but demonstrating that to him would definitively cause his ego to rise and even though it was enjoyable to witness, she didn't like showing her soft side to anyone. Jin knew this side of her far too well too, and her weakness to cute things. So he used to expose that so readily when they were children, so at this moment he wasn't surprised by her reaction at all.

"Come one let's head to the village, the Kage will be furious if he found you all the way out here without a pass."   ​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

They both looked up from their meals as she said that, and exchanged glances, then Shizuo laughed. Cenn simply barked once happily, the returned to his meal. Though, Shizuo seemed a bit confused by her second statement. The young man watched her evenly for a moment, then wiped his mouth on his sleeve...or arm guard as it was. He patted his fingertips on a strange looking handkerchief he kept in his back pocket, then slowly produced his notepad and charcoal stylus. He seemed to be having trouble forming the idea he was writing, but finally got it down on paper. Then, slowly, he reached over to let her have it. His expression remained confident, though wavered when he was sure her eyes were off of him. She couldn't possibly be a...?

_"What...is it that you do exactly, Masami-san?"_


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 4, 2013)

[FONT="<font><font>Times New Roman</font></font>"]Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Traveling to White

He finished packing all the necessary materials, tools, equipment, food, etc. that he needs for his journey. All though he was not sure on what lies ahead on those outskirts he finds the will to drive himself to his goal. Leaving the place he had grown up was not an easy task for the boy but it was for the best. He wrapped his village?s headband on his arm and set off. As the road turned hazy, he walks towards gates of Kirigakure. Kateshi, the kid born in the coldest day of winter, in the Kirigakure had taken upon himself to leave his homeland and live to his beliefs. It was quite illogical for genin of any kind to be leaving the borders of his village, especially when he isn?t assigned by any mission. When he finally arrived at the doors he was stopped by two of the guards.  It was standard procedure he guessed. They couldn?t just anyone pass by or would lose their jobs. 


?Hand your identification kid.?


One of the guards said while directing his hand towards Kateshi requesting his papers. Without a word he slides his right arm off his backpack?s strap so he could have a better reach of its pockets. He pulled down the zipper of one of the bag?s pocket and grabbed his papers of identification to the village guard hand. The man looked over all the sections of the young boy?s paper thoroughly, he flipped the paper to go on with the next, massaging his chin softly with his fingers as he read. The other guard however kept his sights on the blue headed boy with such an intimidating expression on his mien, having a slight frown, but this didn?t at all fazed the boy. He had his always empty face expression showing nothing but blank, his eyes looked as if he were seeing through the guard?s self being. The guard finally finished reading the last sheet of paper where his personal ideals or preference were at. The guard raised one of his eyebrows being intrigued by what?s written on the paper. He returned the papers to Kateshi and the boy placed away his papers once again in backpack. Kateshi put his right arm through the bag?s strap. The guard that had reviewed the youngster?s information walk over to the gate, he placed his hand on a heavy looking lever that sticked out off the wall beside the gate door. The lever seemed to be connected to some contraption that might have been inside the wall, as the sounds of chains grinding on one another started ringing through the surface of the wall when the guard had pulled down the lever. The giant gate doors started opening, sliding towards the outside of the village. Kateshi without a second thought walked through the gates of Kirigakure, leaving his home village behind. One of the guards looked at the other confused as why would he let a genin leave the village. But Kateshi knew the reason for this. The face that the guard made when looked over his preference sheet gave it all away. This boy wasn?t just any ninja from Kirigakure.No. This boy was different. The Boy of Winter was a supporter of White. In the eyes of not only his village but of his whole region he was traitor, a good for nothing, non-patriot, a disgrace, and a renegade.  Kateshi had only one destination from this point onwards. His journey was set towards the Land of Fire?s main village.


?Konohagakure.?​[/FONT]


----------



## Fedster (Mar 4, 2013)

*The Dance of Tigers and Wolves​*
_Two clans. Two opposite families. Two Genins, both similar and different in many ways. One dispute will bring them together, and together they shall decide how to end this, either diplomatically...Or with a slaughter._​

*Neko-obachan's Residence*
_How it all began_

"Neko-obachan!", A young girl, near the age of 6, called  her from the group of cousins, four of them to be exact. In the group that the Neko-obachan, the eldest member in the Nekome clan, was to take care of, two of them were from the main branch of the family, both of them boys. The others were from side branches, and this girl, named Misa, was one of them. But not for that she received less attention than the others. Oh no. In fact, the Neko-obachan needed to watch her every move since she was quite the troublemaker. But that's what made her stand out, and probably the reason why she felt a little bit more attached to her, even though she drived her crazy. "Tell us a story!"

This request took her by surprise. She was expecting her to ask to go outside and play, or to show them a clan jutsu. But this time, it was a story. "And why are you asking?", she inquired the blonde girl, who regarded her with her twinkling eyes.

"Uh, because you are old! That means you should be full of them!", A palpitating vein could be spotted on her forehead. She was too direct when she opened that little mouth of hers. But she needed to stay calm. She've never hit a kid in her life, and she wasn't going to start now. Not even with _her_. "Come on! Tell us!", soon, her cousins joined her, until she had enough of this and decided to just tell the damned story.

"All right, all right. Just settle down. I'll tell you a story, all right. But no qustions! It's about the story of two clans, that were friends for a brief period of time, and sworn enemies up to now..."

_The story starts when one of those clans was born. They were few and puny, and if the war wouldn't have ended, it would've been vanished in an instant. But it didn't, so the clan thrived. Once, a member of this clan, whose name was Nori, was walking down near Konoha, and a band of rogue ninjas jumped on her. They were too many for Nori to handle, but she still confronted them, and was cornered. Just when the ninjas were about to kill her, a man showed up. He didn't hesitate, and defeated the bandits that Nori couldn't.

He was on a mission to track those exact bandits and led them to justice. Nori thanked him and soon they became friends. The man's name was Juka, and he had a dog named Kiiromaru, who acted as his companion and closest friend. It was only a matter of time that those two fall in love. But Nori always kept her clan a secret, for she knew that he wouldn't want to be with her if he realised her identity.

Time passed, but they stayed together. At this point, Nori armed herself with courage and told Juka about her clan, and that she belonged there. He was upset, not because of what Nori told him, but the fact that she lied to him. They had a big row, that sadly ended up with a fight. They broke up, and they decided to never see each other again.

But fate had other plans for them. Juka went up to Nori's village due to a mission, and they came across each other. They didn't talk, they just shared a glance. But he followed her home, his intentions unknown. That night, Nori died. Their family found a kunai stabbed in her chest, where her heart was. Her family also found Juka sleeping outside her window, and they suddenly understood the whole thing. Juka was also killed that day."_

"And so,", the Neko-obachan concluded, with a swift glance to her listeners,"the two clans became enemies. Now, did you like that story? Hm?" Nobody spoke. They were stunned by the story her guardian just pulled out. She was talking nonsense again. It was very creepy nonsense this time, though.

"Obachan, Nori's clan...Was it _this_ one? The Nekome Clan?", Misa asked out of the blue.

"Yes, she was. Juka's was the Inuzuka clan, if you wonder", Those words didn't mean much for the youngster yet, but she would know, as Nori did, that that clan was the dog clan of Konohagakure. She would grow to dislike the clan, as some sort of tradition, and would decide that, if she were to meet any Inuzuka, she would have to fight them, whether it was a kid, a woman or a man...Or a young adult flunkie that took 5 years to graduate.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 4, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Grandfather Ryuuza *-*

Hakaizen could be found sitting outside of the Uchiha housing district, seated on a small wooden bench.  He looked up as his father came out of the sliding paper door, his eyes to the steadily graying sky.  He looked uneasy.  "What's wrong, dad?"  Ittou looked down at him and smiled.  "Hakaizen...  I, uh..."  He placed a hand on Hakaizen's shoulder.  "You've got a guest coming."  "A... guest?"  Hakaizen couldn't think who it might be.  He stood up before almost immediately being sent back to the seat by a deep, suffocating chakra.  It seemed almost sorrowful.  The sound of carefully calculated footsteps managed to cut effortlessly through the density of the chakra.  A huge, lumbering ogre of a man walked toward them, an elegant yukata flowing behind him.  He walked with grace and presence, and when that was combined with the almost glowing white of the yukata it gave the man the look of a God.  Hakaizen forced himself upright and walked over to the man.  When they were within three feet of each other, Hakaizen bowed politely.  "Ojii-san."  The man watched him silently before scooping him up in an almost bone-crushing hug.

"I am sorry, Hakaizen."

They stood like that for a while, both of them repressing tears.  Ryuuza slowly released the young shinobi and walked toward Uchiha Ittou.  The two men stared at each other for a moment.  They had never liked each other, and Ittou knew what was coming next.  "You're here for my son."  "I'm here to teach my grandson.  He is not merely an Uchiha."  Ittou's jaw became clenched and he turned away from him, walking into the Compound.  "We're very close to war.  The rest of the clan will have something to say about this."  "I imagine they do."  The two men walked into the house, leaving an anxious Hakaizen.  Staying with his grandfather?  He loved the man, but he had heard many stories about how much of a hardass he was.  Stories from...  He clenched his fists tightly.  "From mom."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 4, 2013)

*Eiji/Hisashi/Retsu*

_Dios no Sabe IV: The Master Speaketh_ 










​
The velvet haired young man who looked to be about in his late teens offered the female and her ninken passage into ?The Rabbit Hole.? Taking as step inside Eiji was surprised to behold a place that was nothing like the disaster up top. Tables were scattered across the room at different points, almost as if they were traffic cones. This lead to easy navigation inbetween the tables, easy enough to follow a predetermind path to get to were you wanted without even having to bump in to anyone. The tables were adorned with a gradient pink cloth. The edges of the bottoms started off with a deep shad of pink before fading in color ever slightly until it was very light shade of grayish-pink. Numerous people sat in matching chairs with pink pads and gold metal rims. The rift of a piano in tune with other musical instruments could be heard in the background, a soft soothing melody that was eventually accompanied by a voice of equal status. This place was a far cry from what was going on upstairs. Just who would build something like this in Dios no Sabe? 

?Please, have a seat.? 

Eiji was brought out of her gaping by the young man who offered her a seat at one of the nearby tables. It was a way from the door, about six rows down and four to the left. Once she was seated her inviter excused himself for  a moment and was then left alone to her own devices. Eiji scanned over the room in awe of the establish built underneath the ground. Something this nice just wasn?t meant to be put in a town like this. The patrons at the others tables all spoke in hush voices and even with Eiji enhanced hearing it was still hard to make out what any of them was saying, which was another problem. Since she?d came in her senses seemed to have dull a bit. Kneeling down over toward Alucard, she began whispering into his ear. ?Can make out anything boy? Can you hear their conversations or perhaps smell anything?? In response her ninken let out a ruff grunt, which she took as a no. That was just another oddity to add onto the ever growing concern of the bizarreness of this place. Then just as Eiji had begun to focus intently on the occupants that supplied this place, her eyes locking on to an exchange between a man and a woman, the pair seemingly stoic and unmoving in nature, she quickly found herself surrounded on all sides by hooded figures.

?So?you?re the one asking about the pink haired woman?? From the back a man walked toward the front in methodic rhythm. The clang of metal sounding simutiounly with each of his steps as he appeared before Eiji, his face obscured by the mask he wore. ?I take it that this isn?t going to be friendly conversation?is it?? Was her response in a matter of fact tone. 

?Depends on you entirely?now how do you know this woman?? 

?I don?t know her; I?m just looking for her. Why??

?I find that to be to much of a coincidence. That woman is being aided by a shinobi, then low and behold, you walk into our establishment. I take it your work for her??

?I take it you have no idea on what your talking about. I?m just looking for the woman and I was told she was here."

?That?s impossible. That woman your looking for is named Jeane, and she?d never visit this place. I?d kill her if she did.? 

?Oh would you? Te-hee!? 

?What!??/?!?

*With Hisashi/Retsu?*
?Yea, seriously, let?s just walk underneath the earth as if it can?t cave in alluva sudden. It?s not like I enjoy my life or anything like that??

So what I apparently got from our little lizard looking friend was that ?The Rabbit Hole? was, as you possible already guessed, a name taken from the fantasy story of Alice. This place was buried in the earth and you literally follow a hole or a path some would call it, but it?s really just a giant hole, until you get to a door. This is where supposedly where the Inzuka I saw from earlier was making her way to. Now why would she want to go to some dubious place underground? I don?t have a clue, but I needed to track her down. If my boss?s Intel was right then she would be the one to lead me to what I?ve been searching for these past two years.

*BAM*

?Ugh?not again??

For the second time that day, I poor brain rattled around inside my skull. Another second time for me today, was that it was Retsu, who I once again ran into. Before I could voice my concern on the matter I looked to see that Retsu had froze in place. I looked him up and down, but she was nothing more than a statue, poised and unmoving. People just don?t randomly stop moving out of the freaking blue for no good reason. Looking over my shoulder and hoisting myself up just a bit to look over the taller figure of Retsu, there was no one else down here other than us. So this couldn?t be an attack on either of us and if that was the case, then just what in the hell was wrong with him? Now that I think about it, this powerhouse could have overexerted itself and perhaps worked itself up to the point that its heart stops beating?oh shit.

?H-hey don?t you go dying on me or anything you hear!? Shit, if something happens to Retsu I?ll never get her outta my ear, hell she might even decide to kill me! Damn, why must I be such a hot piece of ass for ladies? Gah, get a hold yourself Hisashi! My sister or aunt wouldn?t start blubbering like this and I?m damn sure neither would my ancestors! Alright?time for doctor Hisashi ?Ryuho? Fujibayashi to show his stuff!?

---
_Tsk, you got yourself quite the partner. He?s got such flair that only compliments his skills, he?s definitely a 777.

...

Eh, still a mere larva I see. You can barely crawl, yet she?s making you walk? That damned Rita Mordio is going to be the death of us both.

......!...?

Hah! You may have yet to hatch, but that shell is almost ready to break. So you noticed it? 

...!

Hmm, maybe Chomei will pass some of its luck off to you, just this once. Consider this a very minuscule payment for that Fujibayashi kid and actually making me acknowledge you, even if it was just a tiny bit.

...?

Just ahead of you and off to the right. What appears to be dirt is actually a seal. Such nostalgic chakra this is! It could only have been created by her. One who has been around for as long as I.

..._
---

The bright glow of green was like a makeshift lantern inside this pit. The sizzling sound of my chakra taking shape in a circular form, this was the mystical palm jutsu. One of the most difficult and universally used techniques of those who have acquired the skill of a medic. A technique that required a high degree of chakra control, thus genin often started out with the lesser Healing palm technique and only by the time they reach the rank/skill level of a chunin did the mystical palm become usable. Even if that was true, as you may have figured out already I?ve already learned this technique. This is the reason why I?m considering a prodigy of the medical arts, better than those of my age and able to even rival the skills of those much older than I.

?Retsu?s heartbeat hadn?t stop, but I hadn?t noticed the profuse bleeding coming from off its side. A monster the jinchuuriki maybe, but it still can get hurt. I need to be more mindful of that.? 

From the glow of my hands I peered up to notice the gaze of the person in question looking down on me. It seemed that whatever it was that had happened was over with now. Stopping the technique as I began to question him on what exactly had just happened, which more than likely was a pointless endeavor as Retsu never talked this time however I was quite astonished at what happened. His tree like limb jolted out from beneath his cloak, roughly pushing me back a few meters behind him. If I hadn?t known any better?I?d think it was done out of concern for my safety. The problem with that was?Retsu had never shown any concern for my well being from its own actions, only ever protecting because he was ordered to. When it appeared that I was out of way, Retsu balled his hand into a fist.

?Restu just what are you?!? The balled up fist slammed down with such ferocity they the entire hole began to quake. A pink circle entwined with letters appeared all at once, before bursting into a blinding pink light that overtook us and shot down both pathways.


*With Eiji...*
?Your confidence is showing Ko, so I think I?ll poke the bear just a little, te-hee.?  A voice pleasant voice that could arouse amorous in either man or woman spoke eloquently. It was clear that the owner of it was somewhere inside the room, but where exactly was any one?s guess.

?Jeane?how did you-?

?Please don?t worry about it, you won?t find me, but I just wanted to say how grateful I am for you sending those men to the bar yesterday. I hadn?t had that much fun in decades.? 

_"Wait...she was in that bar that was destroyed?"_ Eiji pondered to herself.

The woman was quite obvious in what she was doing, purposely getting under the skin of one who had threatened her, almost like a jokester if you will, but much more subtle in her approach. The two began going back and forth, as the hooded man order his goons to run through the Rabbit?s Hole in search of Jeane, Eiji decided that it was time for her to speak up.

?Is this fūinjutsu master Jeane? The Jeane who is said to be ageless in both body and mind??

?Oh my, it seems I am quite famous. I am Jeane and I do know a bit about fūinjutsu, te-hee.? That was all the conformation that she needed. It had been a long journey tracking her down and finally the woman she had been searching for was so close she could almost reach out and touch her. Just as Eiji went to open her mouth once again to request her assistance a beam of bright pink engulfed the entire room, blinding everyone inside. The room shook so violently that the floor beneath them buckled and cracked. It was like the gates of hell had opened and was ready to pull them all down into the deep dark abyss.

?It seems that someone has broken my seal.?

*BOOOOOOM*​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 4, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #011_

Do you spend your days counting the hours you're awake?
And when night covers the sky you find yourself doing the same
There's a burden you've been bearing in spite of all your prayers
There's a light turned off inside your heart
Can you remember what it's like to care?









​
Ikari landed next to Dokumaru, a feral growl ripping from his throat.  A dark, animalistic grimace spread across his face.  "This... I love this.  This is what I live for!"  He pulled the knife from the sheath and dragged it along his tongue.  "I'M ABSOLUTELY CRAZY ABOUT IT!"  He tossed the knife into the air and grabbed a rock that was at his feet.  He flicked his wrist and flung it at one of the men, hitting them in the face and making them flinch.  Ikari caught the knife with the blade pointed down and shot forward at a ridiculous speed, tackling the man to the ground and dragging the knife through his throat, causing that warm, sweet, red fluid to spray out and into his face.  He arched his back and threw his head to the sky, screaming out in a high-pitched howl.  He vanished, a show of his considerable speed and rammed the knife into another man, slicing him open by jabbing the blade into his pot belly and slicing upward, spilling his intestines onto the floor.  The men finally began to react, all trying to jump Ikari at once.  They piled on top of him which pinned him down, but also got the bottom guy stabbed in the heart in the process.


----------



## Island (Mar 5, 2013)

*Hyuugar Hirari*
Chahime's Tea and Caf?

In all honesty, I wouldn?t be surprised if that boy ended up dead. He wanted to stop the impending war between Black and White all by himself by establishing some neutral faction called the Gray. Was it noble? Sure it was, but was it plausible? Not at all. One Genin versus the world, standing between hundreds of thousands of trained shinobi. His heart was in the right place; he wanted peace. However, he overlooked two obvious flaws in his grand scheme. Firstly, how would he prevent the war? Cuts that deep don?t just heal. One side would need to surrender to the other without a fight. Compromise, at this point, was impossible. If he failed, and we went to war, what then? He would be powerless against even a tracker if one came for him much less a whole ninja squad. Secondly-

?Hirari-san.? Somebody addressed me, and I snapped back into reality.

?Nobou.? I answered. ?Were you following me??

Nobou appeared just behind my table, pulling out the chair across from me and taking a seat.

?Of course, Hirari-san.? He nodded with a smile.

Ever since I came back from my mission, father has asked Nobou to keep an eye on me and make sure I don?t get into any more trouble. Whenever I left the complex, Nobou followed me from a distance like some kind of shadowy overseer.

?I told you before.? I expressed my dismay. ?You don?t need to.?

Nobou ignored me, calling over the waitress and asking for some green tea.

I frowned. ?That means you heard everything, right??

?Yes, Hirari-san, I did.? He spoke forwardly.

?What do you think then, Nobou?? I addressed; I rarely used honorifics to address my family members regardless of how they addressed me.

Nobou looked at me, met my gaze, and took a moment to gather his thoughts. Then he began, ?Your father is a very opinionated individual, Hirari-san. There are many truths to what he says, but there are also many others in this world. I think that you need to start thinking for yourself and developing your own opinions. One day you will take up the mantle as head of the Hyuuga Clan and add your own contribution to what we have built over the centuries. When that day comes, it will be you making the decisions and calling the shots. How will you do that if you blindly follow your father's word like some kind of holy scripture?? 

He paused, looking down at the table, as if holding something back. Then he stated outright, ?I think you need to investigate the truths of the world yourself. Unlike that boy, you?ve had somebody impress morality upon you, but like that boy, neither of you have any actual experience with the real world and what it means to be a shinobi.?

Humph.

?Your perception is colored by your father?s rhetoric.? He finally said it.

?Are you saying that father is wrong?? I asked cynically, crossing my arms as I do.

?No, Hirari-san, forgive me if I come off like that.? He quickly apologized. ?Your father is very much correct, but you should not accept what he says at face-value. Instead, you should go out in the world and learn firsthand _why_ he is right.?

?That?s a waste of time.? I roll my eyes at him.

?Then tell me,? Hobou leans his forearms against the table. ?How do you know what you told that Uchiha boy??

?Because father told me so.? I was quick to reply.

?Is that enough for you?? He likewise answered quickly, as if he was ready for this retort.

?Why wouldn?t it be?? I replied with a question of my own.

Finally the waitress came with Nobou?s tea. He chose not to answer my question but instead bowed his head in prayer before bringing the cup to his lips and blowing on the hot beverage.

?We?ll continue this conversation some other time, Hirari-san.? He smiled at me. ?Let?s enjoy our tea.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2013)

_*The Serpent Strikes

*_Within the humble abode of Chahime's Tea and Caf? shop, sat a man. His name was Ryko Shao, and was a tall, slightly lanky, man with quite pale skin and raven black coloured hair kept in a neat ponytail at the back. Reflecting back in the pool of brown and black, were a set of dark brown, sharp eyes. He kind of wished this 'Hirari' girl had better taste, he thought, staring at his coffee. That Uchiha kid she went out with seemed kind of young, and coffee tasted terrible. But then, dating younger kids and drinking cups of bitter shit might have been what teenagers did these days. Who knew? Not Ryko.

His long, spindly fingers surrounded the ceramic cup, encircling it carefully as if it could break at any moment, still waiting patiently as Hirari and some . . . other guy carried a conversation. His pale thin lips curled upwards into a small smile at the topic they were talking about. His master had told him all about the Hyuuga's narrow-minded minset, and it was nice to see someone who didn't follow the herd like a sheep. It was a shame he'd have to kill her friend. He kind of liked the cut of his jib.

Ryko was never one for violence, preferring to stay at home and watch television or something, but apparently this Hirari girl was quite important. And who was he to refuse his master's commands? 

Not him.

Sighing, the ivory skinned man released the cup and dropped both of his arms. A subtle hissing sound is heard, and a single, black 'ethereal' looking snake slithers down his arm, flowing down it rhythmically. And with a flick of his wrist, the snake flew, gliding along the air, before reaching it's target: the girl's guard, and biting down on his neck.


----------



## Island (Mar 5, 2013)

*Hyuuga Nobou*
Everything?s Gone Fuzzy~!

One minute I?m sitting there, enjoying a nice cup of tea with Hirari-san, and the next minute, my eye catches a suspicious-looking man just outside of my peripherals. He activates some jutsu, possibly some kind of summon, and gives me little time to react. All of a sudden, a snake comes out of his sleeve and flings itself in my direction. A skilled Hyuuga would have been able to deflect it, but unfortunately, this is all too sudden and is happening way too fast for me. It latches onto my neck and releases some kind of venom into my? What? What am I going on about again?

Everything is spinning, and I?m gradually losing control of my body!

I collapse helplessly off my seat as I see Hirari-an flip the table and prepare to engage this attacker.

I?m sorry, Hyuuga-sama, I have fai- Whoa. What a pretty color~!

I slip out of consciousness.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2013)

_*Water Serpent*_

Ryko turned around and regarded his target for a moment. A typical princess looking girl; poised and elegant looking, with a rich and slightly pampered look around her, while still maintaining an aura of grace. As her guard collapsed on the ground, though, an instant uproar erupted in the restaurant, and people immediately rushed out, screaming in panic. "_I'm going to need to get this over and done with quickly, before more people come._" Ryko thought to himself, and took a step forward. "Save yourself the trouble and just come with me. I don't want to hurt a girl." He said, removing his hood and letting his ponytail flow out while the man looked down at the Hyuuga girl, his sharp eyes cutting into her and analyzing her every move.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha
*Hospital
_________

So, soon after the little 'fight' I had with that suit guy, I found myself awake, in a hospital bed, with a dull pain spreading through my chest area. I looked down, and made a face. Oh god, hospital clothing. Putting both hands on the side of the bed, I leaned forward to try and get up . . . only for a sharp pain to shoot across my chest.

"Oi, oi, oi." I groan loudly, collapsing back into bed, the pain paralyzing me from moving. "Ugh. That bastard broke my ribs . . . " I muttered to myself, placing a hand on the pained area and sighing. "Wait," I frown, suddenly coming to remember an important detail. "How did I end up in hospital?" I continued to mutter quietly, seemingly fond of talking to myself, until my conversation was interrupted by dear old gramps.

"I arrived." His voice came from beside me, and I (painfully) turned my head around to see him, slightly taken back by his sudden appearance. When did he get there? He was looking down on the floor, his hands cupping one another, and I could tell from how hoarse his voice sounded that he was both deeply disappointed, and incredibly angry . . . at himself?

"Oh." I say simply. "Thanks." And then I remembered another detail about the fight, very painful, and humiliating, memories flooding back now that I was actually fully conscious. "Hey, that guy . . . "

"Yes?"

"Who the hell was he?" I demand, my hand unconscious rolling into tight fists, gripping the sheets and twisting them around my hands. That guy _owned _me. It was completely embarrassing how quickly I was defeated, and it was even more humiliating being awake in the knowledge that I failed to land a single hit on him and had to rely on my _grandpa _to bail me out. 

"I'm . . . unsure." Came the reply, following a beat of silence. His voice was quiet and shaky, and I could tell immediately he _did _know something, but wasn't telling me it, which only got me even _more _angry.

". . . right." I mutter, deciding not to pry any further.


----------



## Island (Mar 5, 2013)

*Hyugua Hirari*
Chahime's Tea and Caf?

Okay, maybe flipping that table wasn?t the best idea I?d ever had, partly because I spilled hot tea all over Hyuuga Nobou, but mostly because it implied that I was ready to fight this guy. It took a moment, but after contemplating my current predicament, it finally sunk in. If this guy downed Nobou so quickly, what made me think that I stood a chance against him? Unfortunately, neither father nor mother was around to help, and I didn?t see anybody in flak jackets in the crowd. It looked like I was on my own.

Fuck me, right?

Pessimism aside, I activated Byakugan and took a defensive Gentle Fist stance. I figured that even if I couldn't beat him, I might be able to last long enough for somebody, anybody, to show up and save the day.

My only response to him was, ?Humph.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2013)

_*Water Serpent

*_"I didn't think you'd give up so easily either." Ryko sighed. "You Konoha shinobi are known for your moxie. And you know what?" A beat followed, and as the Hyuuga girl blinked, Ryko disappeared from his spot and instantly appeared behind Hirari in one quick burst of chakra enhanced movement.

"I hate moxie." He said finally, and karate chopped her in the back of a neck, hitting a precise point and forcing the young girl to crumple down into his arm, as Ryko quickly extended an arm to catch the Hyuuga before she fell. With a grunt of effort, Ryko hoisted Hirari up, and slumped her on his shoulder, carrying her rather clumsily and keeping a single hand on her back to keep her from slipping off as he made his way out of the back of the restaurant and headed to the meeting point with Taeko. 

. . . but not before pouring his coffee all over Nobou's body. God, he hated that shit.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

_Stray Dog Strut_

And as Masami took the time to read the letter, Shizuo heard a bit of a commotion somewhere far off, his musician's ear catching the faint sounds of people scattering.  
And at first...nothing really came to mind.  People could scatter for any reason, he knew, but...this was the area of Konoha he tended to patrol.  Keep watch over.  He didn't stray far, and noticed what went on here.  And suddenly, without thinking, he dashed off, tanto bobbing at his hip, and Cenn hopping up onto his shoulder, perfectly in sync with what his owner was thinking.  He waved apologetically to Masami as he suddenly left, the sum for all 5 bowls of ramen left behind next to his unfinished meal.  Perhaps her ears were like his.  Perhaps not.  At any rate, he had somewhere to be.  

Locating the coffee shop a bit later, he noticed first that...it was mostly empty.  And that the table was flipped over.  Though he wasn't the brightest bulb in the box, Shizuo could draw conclusions.  Like bad things had happened if there was a dead Hyuuga on the ground.  And even worse things if there was some guy...taking the time to pour coffee all over that dead Hyuuga's corpse.  Now Shizuo, as we've established, isn't a genius.  But even he wouldn't waste time defacing a corpse if he had an important place to be.  With a Hyuuga heiress slumped over his shoulder.  The Hatake's eyes widened, and he drew his blade, an iconic ring accompanying the argent flash of chakra that always seemed to occur thus.  The colors in his eyes began to meld, shift, and flex fluidly as he glared indignantly at the opponent before him.

If he could talk, he'd probably say something cool and witty at this point.  But, he couldn't.  Cause he's mute.  But thems the breaks, right?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2013)

_*Water Serpent

*_Ryko sighed. Turning around at the sound of a faint bell, he found himself greeted by another Genin; this time one around the same age as the girl slumped on his back, with familiar looking silver hair and a glowing blade in his hand. "Ah. A Hatake" Ryko deduced, judging by the hair colour and the weapon he was holding. Though he wasn't from Konohagakure, he'd read about Kakashi Hatake and his father, the White Fang before, both world class shinobi reknown for their silver hair. He was actually kind of a fan of the former, and held a deep respect for how he was able to master and build an entire reputation around a Kekkai Genkai that wasn't even part of his bloodline. It took a lot of integrity and handwork to achieve that, and it was something Ryko kind of admired. He would have liked to ask the young boy in front of him about his family, but . . .

There really was no time. He kind of needed to get going before he was late. 

Extending his long, spider like arms around Hirari's body to meet his other hand, he quickly ran through a rapid succession of seals, building up chakra in his body, before: "*Suiton: Suijinheki!*" He called, shooting a flood of water out from his mouth and blasting his opponent back with a powerful wave of defensive water.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2013)

_*Water Serpent

*_Ryko's face remained impassive as his opponent rushed in from the left, revealing the figure he hit to have just been a normal clone. Cursing at his own overconfidence in his head, Ryko quickly moved his arm and held Hirari forward as the Hatake kicked the chair at him, the chair striking Hirari at the back and breaking into splinters and pieces upon impact. However, the attack turned out to be a ruse, a feint for his true attack . . .

An assault from the left. The boy approached strangely, his body and movements erratic and sluggish, but at the same time exhibiting an aura of unrefined and uncontrollable skill and drunken grace. "_Drunken Fist?_" Ryko frowned, forming a seal with his free hand, and making a mental note of the Hatake boy who possessed the ability to use a rare martial art, being able to use a style resembling it without even consuming alcohol.

As the young martial artist moved in to strike Ryko, however, his figure quickly dissipated into mist, revealing the figure he hit as an illusion, formed a moment before the boy moved to attack from the left. Forming himself behind the Hatake child, Ryko twisted around, spinning 360 degrees, and launched a roundhouse kick to Shizuo's back, launching him through a wall as it hit.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Sofu ga... watashi oshieru... *-*

The bickering had grown into a mind- and ear-numbing roar of differentiating opinions.  Only three people were quiet.  Uchiha Ittou, Uzumaki and Ryuuza... and Hakaizen.  The young red-haired boy watched from the corner of the room, a frown on his face.  No headway had been made and he was beginning to have enough.  He formed a single seal and vanished, appearing on the conference table in a swirl of leaves.  "Enough!"  The boldness of how he spoke surprised the Uchiha Council into silence.  "I am not a prodigy of the Uchiha.  I have not awakened my Sharingan... and I am not even a full blooded Uchiha.  If I leave to the Land of Iron for training, only good can come of it."  He looked to his father.  "Tou-san.  I am leaving with Ojii-san.  I will return stronger, because as I am now I would not be much of an asset to fight this war."  Ittou glared.  "I thought you wanted to stop the war."  Hakaizen smiled sadly at him.  "Look at this room.  These Uchiha who are powerful, but too stubborn to accept change.  The Hyuuga are no different, from what I've seen of them.  Merely wanting to stop this war is not enough.  I would need far more power than any ninja to achieve that.  No, I will fight for the White... and pray that what I can offer will achieve something."  An Uchiha stood, enraged.  "You are far too insolent, brat!  Katon!  Ryuuka no-"

Suddenly, the man stopped his technique short.  To his left was a sword laid across his throat.  The owner of the sword was Uzumaki Ryuuza.  To his right was a kunai, pressing dangerously against the skin over his heart.  The man holding _that_ blade was Ittou.  "Don't ever raise your fingers to my son, Nagano-san."  Hakaizen looked down at the man and frowned.  "I'm ready, Ojii-san."  The old man nodded and sheathed his katana.  "Then let us go, matsuei."  Hakaizen walked toward his father and pulled him into a hug.  "I'll come back, dad.  I'll see you then."  "I'll be waiting, my son."  With that, Hakaizen and Ryuuza left the room through the sliding paper door.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

Shizuo's head snapped back from the force of the kick planted on his back, instantly being launched through the air into the kitchen.  A steam powered coffee machine hummed near him, still dutifully chugging along and making the best cup of joe, despite the state of disarray its home had been cast into.  He might be a bit intrigued with how it worked, that contraption, in a different setting.  Perhaps have found the hum and churning a bit soothing.  But not now...it couldn't be now.  It hurt.  This...hurt.  He didn't like it, wanted to call for help.  

_Get up. _

Wait...who had that been, that the mist man had blocked his initial assault with?  The Hyuuga girl from before?  The...heiress?

_*Get up, Shizuo.*_

No.  Even if he had his voice.  Even if he could cry out.  He wouldn't.  He was a Hatake.  They were _known_.  Even his opponent had known, so soon as Shizuo arrived to fight.  Slowly, he started to get up.  Not only had he been kicked straight through the wall, but a scalding hot cup of coffee had emptied itself out all over his shoulder in the ensuing genin launch.  Shizuo sighed, standing tall.  This wasn't over.  Not by a long shot.  Either exhaust his chakra reserves...or trick this guy into reforming when he thought he was safe...but how could he?

From the newly formed gash in the wall, came a large sack of coffee aimed right at Ryko.  Naturally, he evaded it easily, and went closer to investigate his handiwork.  Couldn't leave the boy ready to tail him to the meeting point...that just wouldn't do.  It was foolish to alert him that he was still alive, but oh well.  Not everyone was so intelligent.

But then, a spark of ingenuity.  A _duo_ of sacks of coffee sailed through the air, and the one to Ryko's right tore completely, spilling java beans in a mangled mess, cover being provided for those behind it.  _That _was his play.   He'd tear through it, and attack through the cover of beans.  Clever, right?  But his actual plan?  _Not a chance.  _

The Hatake had let the stitching loosen just enough on purpose, to give that illusion.  And to Ryko's left, as he began to react to whatever unseen threat there was to the right, Shizuo cut the bag in midair, and burst forth through a hail of coffee beans, white sheen brimming on the blade of his strange, sonorous echo heralding his assault.  He had switched his grip to a reverse style, to work around the scalding on his arm, partly.  With a swift swipe, Shizuo cut at upward at Ryko with an uppercut, his awkward landing position and sporadic swordplay taking advantage of this pale's man burden of  having to carry the Hyuuga heiress, another casting of Kyōmeisen in tow.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Speed Training [1/4] *-*

Hakaizen crouched into a sprinters stance and glared up ahead.  three hundred meters.  Back and forth, as fast as possible, but it wasn't a straight run.  He was near the end of a forest, with a mountain at the end.  His trail continued into a cave in the mountain side and ended at the back wall.  three hundred meters one way, meaning a total of six hundred meters.  He let out a slow, steady breath and tilted his body forward, doing a mental countdown in the back of his head as his deep blue eyes studied that path before him.
_
Ready...

Set...

GO!_

He tore off from his starting position, rocketing through the forest at his maximum speed.  Staying on the ground is going to kill my time, seeing as I'll have to deal with turns and dead ends.  With a high-speed leap he took to the trees, his feet landing easily on a branch.  The moment they did he immediately channeled a quick shock of chakra to keep him from slipping.  He then leaned forward and bounded off the branch, leaping from one branch to another with as much speed as he could muster.  Suddenly the trees ended and he took to a river, running along the surface of the water.  He knew the river marked the halfway point between where he started and where he would finish.  He smirked and continued sprinting along the water.  He was making good time.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2013)

_*Water Serpent

*_Ryko's eyes narrowed as he saw the Hatake boy get up. A tenacious lad, he would give him that. But tenacity here was nothing but a mildly irritating presence; their levels were so far apart, that if he felt like it, he could just kill him on the spot right now . . . but he couldn't. Not when he was carrying a potentially rare martial art that would benefit his organization. Just as he had moved to check out his handwork, twin bags of coffee flew through the air, and Ryko's face contorted quickly, shifting from an expression of apathy to one of complete and utter disgust.

He really hated coffee. 

Turning his hand into a 'karate chop' shape, he focused chakra on the tips, focusing on piercing power, and diagonally cut across the bag with his fingers, using them as improvised blades, before the bag burst into a hail of coffee beans. But he'd have to endure it . . .

Because another attack was coming from the side. Ryko had already gotten used to the young boy's rhythm; a feint from the front to block line of sight, while he actually moved in to attack from the side. However, this secondary assault was also greeted with a bombard of coffee beans, the second bag splitting open and raining him with those disgusting little beans, while Shizuo moved from behind, flicking his wrist to switch to a reverse grip and going for an uppercut. 

And it did connect.

But not to Ryko. To Hirari; on the arm, specifically. Using her body as a shield once again, the spider-like man extended his arm to block the blow, before channeling chakra to the palm of his hand and shooting it out, connecting with Shizuo's chest and releasing the built up chakra on impact. "Crashing Wave Blow." He said, carefully limiting the strength of his blow so as to only knock the boy out. Ryko didn't want to kill a boy who could be a potential asset in the future.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #012_

How did we come this far
and why did we survive?
I would rather live my life
Through Honest Eyes.









​
"UOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"

With a furious roar, Ikari threw the men from his back, standing up on his feet.  He whipped his head around, revealing that in his blood rage his eyes had turned white without pupils or irises.  His sclera was bloodshot and his mouth was open in an animalistic grimace.  He began talking slow steps to a cowering man, his bloodstained face slowly shifting into a dark smile, just screaming "insane."  The man's back hit a wall.  "Wh-what the fuck are you?!"  Ikari just kept walking toward him.  "H-help me, you bastards!"  A larger man tackled Ikari to the ground, which resulted in him getting a knife dug into his heart.  Ikari pushed the now limp body off of him and slowly pulled the knife from the corpse, sliding the steel over his tongue.  He swallowed down the blood, before erupting in heavy breaths.  He was quiet for a moment.

"...more..."

"Wha, what did he say?"

"Give... me...  MOOOOORRRRRREEEEEE!!!!!!"

He sprinted toward the cowering man and slashed his throat, spilling his blood on the floor in crescent-shaped splotches.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 5, 2013)

Jin & Hanako

As both strolled their way back to Fuzen, Hanako and Jin shared stories of their adventures, of their time while in the Village and their childhood. Reminiscing a much brighter past, it always felt as if time held no meaning when Hanako was present. It flew by, the concept of time did not exist while the two were together there was absolutely not a dull moment between the two. Hanako spoke about her trip to Kiri, he view of White the scenery on Konoha, and the sands of Suna. Her stories caused the youth's blood to boil, it was astounding how she had traveled the world. She had not changed either, she was the same old cheerful girl he had met over 10 years ago. Of course, her body grew along with it. He admitted, this girl was super hot, like no fooling fucking cursed to the bone hot! Jin always admitted it, quite frankly if so, but he knew he was so deep within that friend zone that, the lights of the surface couldn't be seen.

Though in reality Jin did not gave much thought. Or care for that matter, her measurements were a mystery, this is because he knew at least one thing. She tapped her breast down to size so it would be easier to fight. Her movements wouldn't get so obscured, so she might have some decent sized, breast. As his mind floated around the thought, another strike was landed at the same spot as before. This time with the force strong enough to know him of his balance. His forehead met the earth, a large sense of pain and agony coursed through his system. The pulse that emanated his forehead due to the collision with the earth was so powerful that it caused sight to blurred slightly. He turned his gaze and with noted anger behind his stare he exclaimed with all his furry.

"The hell you did that for!"

Hanako's fist trembled under the rage she had just felt. A vein pooped from both the right above her temple and on her fist that clenched, enforcing that her mood had just 180'd greatly. He lips formed a forced grin, while her eyes were clearly glaring at the child who's head had just impacted the ground with   a worrying force. He turned and started to pull away from the girl who seemed to have caught up to his act.

"So, why do I feel that you were making an essay about my breast size? It feel like it would be at least two paragraph long."

How the hell did she know that!?

Jin winced at her reaction to this even, it seemed she wasn't at all happy with his thoughts. And there was no way that he could hide this mien that reflected the truthfulness of her words. As she began to pace ever so slowly towards the boy, Jin couldn't contain the sensation of fear, but amazement as well. Was this simply an ability she held against him? Was she really that close   to him that she would learn about his thinking patterns so easily? Or was he that predictable? Was this what the called woman's intuition?

"I'm fucked..."

"Glad you understand."​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

_Good night, sweet prince_

Shizuo felt, in that small span of time, his muscles already beginning to contract.  Time almost _slowed_.  Reflexively, he wanted to follow through.  He could nearly feel it, he almost connected.  Almost.  Just get a clean swipe in, knock him out with Kyōmeisen.  But then, he felt the force of the blow on his chest...no.  It was over.  The Hatake couldn't cut through Hirari.  Even as his blade made contact, his body had seized up.  Shizuo couldn't cut her.  Every cell in his body cried out in tandem, a subconscious chorus implanting one idea in his brain.  This girl would see no further harm.  The man didn't know how ingenious his tactic truly was, in the end.  It had been he who had done more damage than to her body than even this assailant.  

Shizuo closed his eyes.  

_My apologies, Hyuuga Hirari.  I've failed you._

A small maelstrom of water blossomed forth on his chest from the palm thrust, propelling the Hatake boy's body far off, through another wall.  The wave surged and pulsed about him until finally he accomplished a firm landing on the opposite surface, body losing any semblance of energy or action.  He rocked and shuddered, trying to get up.  Even then, he was still at it.  Trying to get back up, quickly.  Perhaps, if he'd taken it slow, he might have actually been able to do something.  But he was foolish, brazen, trying his utmost to get back to her immediately.  His body gave way, and his head slumped as he passed out from the strain.  His grip on his tanto slackened, until finally the blade was released, and the soft glow subsided.

The boy's dog, Cenn, had watched with wide frightened eyes.  He had no concept of protecting Hyuugas.  He only saw his master take the beating of his life.  The pup scampered over to Shizuo's still form in an immediate beeline so soon as the fight reached its conclusion, nudging him with his button of a nose.  The little guy whimpered quietly.  The genin's body lay still throughout.

It was over.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 5, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Strength Training [4/6]_

Ohhh drats.

Her father unleashed the powerful C-Rank jutsu in her *FACE!*, sending her all the way back to the wall. The sound of the crash sounded loudly on the room, and landed was made to sit on the floor. Her face had been a bit scratched, but that would go over time. What would not go away would be the fact that her father decided to use jutsus in the middle of the battle. Well, if that was the case.

Misa prepared the same set of hand seals, while her father did the same, a little bit quicker. But there was a reason for that. She _wanted_ him to perform the jutsu before her, and that he did. Rei began to spin at a ferocious speed while having his nails covered in chakra, and directing himself towards her. Only when he was two seconds away from her, she finished the hand seals, and started the jutsu, but without spinning horizontally, but vertically. This surprised Rei and he attempted to cancel his rotation, but it was too late. The timing was flawless. She delivered a powerful chakra-infused palm to him, sending him to the adjacent wall, still spinning. He hit the wall, and there he stopped. Appearantly, he hurt his head.

If he wanted to play with the cat, she might as well give him the tiger.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Away with Ojii-san *-*

It was only a matter of minutes before the man and his grandson arrived at the entrance of Konohagakure no Sato.  Just outside were three Samurai, men who had come alongside Ryuuza's convoy.  Hakaizen knew one of them and couldn't help smiling.  "Uncle Yohoshi!"  Another member of the Uzumaki clan and a samurai of the Iron Country.  Yohoshi had always taken Hakaizen out for meals or carnivals whenever he came to visit.  He was Ryuuza's other child.  The man waved to Hakaizen.  "Hello, Hakaizen.  I am... sorry to hear about what happened to my sister."  Hakaizen nodded sadly before looking up at the Samurai.  "So.  Shall we get going now?"  Ryuuza chuckled and nodded.  "Yes, we're leaving.  I don't like staying too long in Konoha."  Ryuuza has had altercations with many of the villages clans, including Uchiha and Hyuuga.  It was no wonder he didn't want to be here.  They walked as a group on the path out of Konohagakure where a large, steam-powered automobile was awaiting them.  Hakaizen gave a final look back at Konoha and clambered into the vehicle, headed to the Iron Country.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 5, 2013)

Jin and Hanako

Heavy pants were released as these two shinobi ran through the village forest, one clinging for dear life, the other preying for dear life. Hanako's intentions were brutal. This was probably her greatest dislike, having men size her up the way Jin just did. Of course, with other men it wasn't to explicit like with Jin. The fact of the matter she knew what Jin was thinking was not because of some type of Jutsu she held, or some type of technique she ineptly inherited from some bloodline, no. It was just simple recognition, she knew Jin to such a degree that she herself could tell what the boy was thinking by witnessing simple glimpse of his facial expressions. Jin, who now leaped from tree to tree escaping this red haired demon that followed her, his breath was catching up to him and his stamina had been drained for the amount of flashy movement he had executed from a minute ago. 

"H-Hanako, please! Why are you acting like this!"

"Shut up, brat! I'll rip those eyes of yours so you would learn better not to undress me with your sight!"

"Are you a demon!"

He twisted his body, turned and pointed towards Hanako, this called for drastic measures! There was no telling what this woman would do to him, this was probably the most he had run in awhile, he was week in the knees from so much jumping, he couldn't retain much of his balance so it was time to use his jutsu! With an extent of his hand, a press of his fingers and a grand exposure of chakara. 

*-flick!-*

A lightning like stream of flames made it's was towards the tree before him and after Hanako, with set flick soon the wooden substance ignited into a sea of flames, causing the tree to tumble and fall, and halting slightly the movement of the young lady. Impressed she stood in awe of how he has perfected his technique to such a degree. Turning her gaze towards the burning piece of rubble before now, she noted that it lasted three seconds, jut like before. Impressive indeed, but just because he learned a new trick didn't mean he was off the hook yet. It was time, she released her technique. It time to release her signature move on, the heels of her feet began to create what seemed a stream of chakara that formed into the small wings, that in comparison to that of Hermes shoes, they held wings to allow him the power of flight. Much like these, the formed this shape and before long a shirk brew on her lips, before she murmured.

"Hermes Heels"

Within an instance, the body her speed hand increased, her vision was blurred and just went Jin thought that he was in the clear. He apparition had met with him. She was before him, he knew that ability too well. Fuzen's speed demon. That who is equal to the Messenger God. The title given to her, but Jin himself.

"Damn it! Hermes Heels!" 

"Got'cha now!"​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Speed Training [2/4] *-*

Hakaizen sprinted across the remaining half of the river, his eyes locked onto the other shore.  There was a large rock that marked the end of the water and the start of the forest.  With a jump he landed on the top of the rock, before leaping off of it and landing on a branch.  Halfway there... let's do this.  He shot off of the branch like an arrow and flew forward, whipping through the forest branch by branch.  Out of nowhere he dropped from the trees and onto the ground, sprinting toward the rapidly oncoming cave.  He entered the mouth of the cave swift as lightning.  He rocketed through the cave, expertly weaving through the twists and turns as if it was effortless.  However, it wasn't.  It was getting harder and harder to guess the distance of each stalagmite and rock wall.  He brought his hands in front of him, still sprinting.  With a quick string of hand seals he activated the dead eye, using that to calculate the distance of every obstacle.  When he saw the back wall coming he up flipped forward, planting a foot on the back of the cave and rocketing off the wall, firing back toward the entrance.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 5, 2013)

Jin and Hanako

Witnessing her presence before him was very much unexpected. He feared what might come next, but after a slight instance, she had stopped. Seemed like she had cooled down and just laughed off at the priceless expression plastered on Jin's mien. Jin was confused, just before he was running, clinging to his own mortality, now he was being mocked by his childhood friends, what was this drastic change of events? He wasn't, by any means, complaining about the outcome, but why she decided to just abruptly stopped was beyond his recognition. Releasing an inner sigh of relief, he witnessed as the young Hanako finished her laughing riot.

"Well, seems like you can really hold your own like you said."

"You cheated, however. You shouldn't have used Hermes Heels."

"You used Flame Flick, so we're even."

Not denying the fact, the child just rubbed the back of his head and followed with a smile and nod. After they both shared a friendly laugh, Jin couldn't feel safer even if he hid within a bunker, with reinforced steel. Placing his hands behind his head, he continued his pace towards the village. But not before Hanako delivered a cold hard hit to his back.

"Yeah, don't think you were off the hook, kid."

Screaming under the large amount of pain he had just been met with, time coursed and now the two were in the village square. Sitting the the bench in the middle, both had just finished eating a hot bowl of delicious BBQ Beef Ramen soup with extra chicken meat just how Jin liked it. Sure it was a bit more expensive than what it originally is, but these wondrous taste that blended together with the spices were so invigorating that no exact price could be measured for these blends. 

"Hey, Jin? Ever heard about what the Jinchuuriki's and Bijju's are?"

"Hmm?"

Now that was an odd question indeed. Did Hanako encountered such beast on the wilderness? Or was she testing his knowledge?    ​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Never again... *-*

The ride to Iron Country had been quiet and uneventful so far.  They just sat together in the vehicle and waited.  Ryuuza sat in meditation and Hakaizen just stared out the window.  It was bordering on the boring as they exited Konoha's territory.  They were nearing the border of White's control, when Ryuuza's head lifted, eyes opening with a snap.  "We're being tailed."  Hakaizen immediately sat up, on alert.  The drove on for a few more seconds before an explosion sounded a few feet ahead of them and the vehicle swerved heavily before almost flipping over.  Once it righted the driver tired flooring it, but a rain of kunai and shuriken crashed through the windshield and stabbed into his body, killing him almost instantly.  Ryuuza rose a hand.  "Scatter!"  He grabbed Hakaizen and puled him to a hiding spot behind a tree with a quick Shunshin.  A man dressed in all black dropped from the trees, wielding a kusari-gama.  He swung down with the sickle, aiming for Hakaizen but the young ninja was swift on his feet, managing to quickly dodge the swing.  His eyes widened when he saw who attacked him, before he clenched his jaw in a grimace of anger.

"Jii-san!  These guys are the ones who killed my mom!"

Ryuuza needed no more words.  He appeared next to the man, grabbing his wrist and snapping it, before drawing his sword and slashing the man from his groin to his head, slicing him in half.  "Hakaizen, find some place to conceal yourself, now."  Hakaizen swore loudly.  "I can't do that, Jii-san!  These guys killed my mom!"  Ryuuza looked back at him, shocked by what he saw.  He had the over flowing emotions of an Uzumaki, but he could see the Uchiha's addiction for revenge in his eyes.  He rose his hand above his head and began gathering chakra, creating a manji shuriken our of pure chakra.  _What is that Jutsu,_ Ryuuza thought to himself.  And where did he learn it?  Hakaizen waited until more of the attackers dropped from the trees before swinging his arm forward.  "Jubun'na Shoyu Suru!"  The man began sprinting toward Hakaizen, kunai drawn.  "*MANJI NO BUNRETSU!*"  He released the manji shuriken, flinging it toward the man with blurring speed.  The jutsu sliced the man clean in two, removing his legs from his torso.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 5, 2013)

*Masami/Hiashi/Marietta*

_Where has the Hatake gone?_​
??You just can?t?be in love with me?right??

Those were the words that escaped her mouth. Replaying them over and over inside my mind, I could visualize myself sitting down on the floor at home and pressing a button just to hear those words not only repeat themselves, but also extend the sequence in slow motion. Just what was going on inside her mind? How did she come to such a conclusion? What even lead her to believe that I actually?felt that way about her? I mean it?s granted that the tomboyish girl with the confidence of a thousand men was quite the nice piece of candy. Long raven hair, feminine and tone shape, big blue eyes along with a pretty decent sized pair of sweater kittens.  Those were a great set of attributes to go along with an incredibly sexy beast of a male with gorgeous hair and a smile to boot, with an extravagant and mysterious aura. Even with those things?I just couldn?t see myself?

The two teens stayed silent as the awkwardness continued to grow. Marietta awaited anxious for her answer, for the first time she was hoping for something to happen, hoping that all of this was just in her mind. There just wasn?t any possible way that the one she had grown to simply ?tolerate? in her day to day life, could possible harbor deep feelings for her. Granted, she didn?t hate the boy or anything, she just simply found parts of his nature to be repugnant and his attitude in general far too flashy and over the top. There were sometimes she managed to catch of glimpse of a far more gentle and serious personality, but that was only ever when he was hanging around with the girl he always kept by his side. Other than that he was always a smart ass.

Both of their thoughts were a complete jumbled mess. On one hand they really couldn?t stand to be around each other for too long, ego?s such as theirs weren?t a great mix. While on the other hand, both not only seemed to complement each other, there was also some form of respect between the two. Perhaps the relationship of Marietta and Hisashi could be described as frenemies? Whatever it could be neither of them knew what it was and when it appeared that this gawky silence would continue between the two.

?Hisashi?Marietta, Shizuo just jolted away suddenly!?

?Huh??

?Cosa?? (What?)

?While the two of you were off gawking at one another like deer caught in lights, Shizuo and I made our way to the ramen bar. Then quite abruptly and with great haste, he bound out of the restaurant!?

Masami explained with evident concern in her voice. The awkwardness that was in the air was replaced with slight confusion and curiosity. It was during their conversation that Hisashi?s cat popped out of his shirt and turned in another direction. The white and silver feline gave a gruff meow as if it was trying to tell them something. Off in the distance the sound of a commotion or the thunderous roar of collateral damage echoed toward them, seemingly very close. 

?Top cat seems to think he went off in that direction. Meh, he?ll be alright.?

?Should we not go and check Hisashi??

?Its sounds like a fight or something is going down that way and unless I?m ordered, I?m not into the habit of sticking my nose in others business. You get your ass kicked that way _annnnd_ I don?t like getting my ass kicked.?

?While I understand your concern, what if he?s hurt? You?re the closest medic and as such is it not your job to tend to him??

???? 

?Enough conversation I?m going.?

?Allow me to accompany you.?

Bounding off side by side the two girls began their way in the direction of the growing noise, their assumption in where Shizuo went leaving Hisashi behind to himself. This was the first time Masami had ever run off somewhere without him, a decent surprise. His hand laid flat across his forward as he shook his head back and forth in disbelief before him to jogged, not run, jogged after them.

?Here?s hoping it's the aftermath.? 
​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 5, 2013)

Jin and Hanako

That question arose from out of the blue. He wasn't sure the reason behind it, but all he knew about the Jin's and the Bijju were the basics. How Naruto was the holder of the ninth, how there was once a villainous human being that wanted to dominate the world. How the last war changed things drastically. He knew basic stuff, but he didn't knew it completely. He stood quiet however, and eating what was left of his meal, all he did was respond with a simple lift of his shoulders. Truthfully, the material he knew was very limited about these creatures, how they came to be is know to all, but what they truly were was a mystery to all. They were monsters that were sealed within human bodies to contain their might. 

Said users served as cages for the beast and if they managed to somehow control these creatures, however that process went . They were able to even turn into the beast themselves. Their bodies would morph into sizes unimaginable, turning into the very beast they held within their very souls. But this was all taught in text books and chalk when he was within the academy.

"Well, I guess it's a dumb question to ask."

She dropped the subject ever so quickly as she brought it up. Honestly the thought bother the young ninja. The thought of those beast roaming the earth, each day a living hazard to humanity. Each day is a day were these kids, these humans could ultimately loose their ability to control these monsters, and the world would be exposed once again to a destruction so unbearable, that humans would ultimately result to war to defeat these creatures. The cycle would never end, honestly he would prefer them dead, but Hanako seemed to be interested in them for whatever reason.

"You want one?"

"No. Those things are gross!"

"Huh? Then why are you so interested in them?"

"I was reading this book that said that Jin's were so powerful that their Bijju's bombs were strong enough to blow up mountains."

"Whoa! Really?"

"Apparently. Don't you think that these creatures should be disposed off? Why keep them alive?"

"No clue. They keep balance to the world for some odd reason. There's can't be a Ying, if there is no Yang."

"Is that the way you see it?"

"..."

"Jin?"

"I'm afraid of them. I want them dead." ​


----------



## Island (Mar 5, 2013)

*Reinforcements!*
Chahime's Tea and Caf?

*“DYNAAAAMIC ENTRYYYY!”* An unknown shinobi shouted as he flew through the open wall and planted his foot into Ryko’s face. The latter toppled backwards and flipped over a table, dropping Hirari in the process. Then, a second shinobi rushed through the room, grabbed the heiress, and brought her to safety on the other side of the restaurant. When the dust settled and everything finally registered, one would see two Jounin standing in the center of the restaurant: Fightin' Brawly and Hyuuga Hisa!

 The former, a Hard Style Taijutsu specialist in a flak jacket, announced, “Hisa-san~! Are you *READY*?!”

Hyuuga Hisa frowned, “Get these kids to safety, Brawly-san. I’ll handle this.”

“Are you *SURE*?” He spoke loud and somewhat obnoxiously. “We can do this *TOGETHER*.”

The Hyuuga Clan leader scowled, prompting “Fightin' Brawly” to get down to business.

“Byakugan!” Hisa stated, acting his clan’s Dojutsu.

Just as Ryko got back on his feet, rubbing his cheek as he did, Hisa rushed forward, launching several calculated jabs at his chest. The former, quick to act, twisted and turned his torso to avoid the strikes, and then backpedaled to put some distance between him and his opponent.

“That fucking kid.” Ryko snarled. “It’s time to get out of here.”

Hyuuga Hisa started moving forward, and Ryko instinctively began backing up.

_“Urgh.”_ He spat.

“Suiton: Homatsu Rappa!” He inhaled as he spoke and then released a blast of bubbles from his mouth in an attempt to not only knock over Hisa but to also create a bubble “smokescreen” to sink into.

Unfortunately for him, Hisa deflected the vicious blast with a mighty thrust of his arm and then charged for another flurry of jabs.

Caught off guard, Ryko was helpless to withstand Hisa’s strikes… but then dissipated into a large puddle of… coffee!

Coffee Clone Jutsu…? Well, it was _sorta_ water.

At first, Hisa appeared surprised, but then he made a sudden one-eighty and shouted “Eight-Trigrams: Vacuum Palm!”

Ryko flickered into view, just narrowly avoiding a powerful blast of chakra that came his way and responded in turn with an attack of his own, “Suiton: Mizurappa!”

A steady stream of water poured from Ryko’s mouth and toward Hisa, but the latter flickered out of view, using the Body Flicker Technique! Then he reappeared in a squatting position, only a foot away from the kidnapper.

“Eight Trigrams…” Hisa unleashed a series of jabs at Ryko’s chest. “Exploding Heart Technique!”

The Hyuuga Clan leader unleashed one final palm strike at the man’s chest. Ryko’s chest inflated and his eyes widened for a brief moment and then went completely limp. Blood began to pour from every orifice, his eyes, mouth, nose, and ears, until he toppled over onto the hardwood floor.

Hyuuga Hisa returned to a normal standing position, wiping his hands and brushing off his robe.

“Humph.” He scoffed at this man’s attempt to kidnap his daughter, just as a number of Chuunin and Jounin arrived on the scene.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 5, 2013)

Jin and Hanako

Those were Jin's honest thoughts about the Jin's and Bijju's. There were beast, monsters ready to strike at any moment. Why the Kages decide to keep them around is beyond his him. His min couldn't process the thought correctly and he just sat and watched the blaring lights that gleamed within the void. The moon shined upon them, spectating the world from the heavens. Clouds roamed the endless sky, flowing with the current of the wind. Witnessing such a slight spectacle made him remind him how he hated these people, these monsters. They disrupt the very sense of peace of the world. He didn't want anything to do with any of them, and if he could he would dispose of all of them. But those thoughts were hidden within him, not even Hanako knew the truth, the truth he hid from the world. 

"Are you... really afraid?"

He remained silent. What should he say? Of course he was. These were tower sized monsters they were talking about. That combined formed an even greater beast that had to be sealed within the Ryuukudo, and who's power was so immense that he managed to create the moon. Jin's feared set power, and even though he believed that he was still the best of the best. He was no where close to these creatures, or even to the Ryuukudo. He was... one of a kind, really. Maybe even The Best in the World. 

"You kidding me? Those beast aren't a match for the best of the best."

An obvious lie. Veiling the truth, giving out his usual grin. It was enough to make Hanako forge a smile. Placing her hand under her chin, she led out a sigh of relief after finishing her meal. Jin had already finished with his and awaiting for her to finish after her bowl was done, he picked it up and disposed of it accordingly.

"Who are you staying with Hanako?"

"You."

"Huh?"

He turned towards her. His brow rose in noted loss. Did his ears just register what this woman had just spouted?​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Speed Training [3/4] *-*

Hakaizen bounded through the tree branches expertly, his nostrils flaring as his lungs began to ache with the need to take in more and more air as he pushed the lengths of his stamina.  He was beginniing to feel a blossoming pain move up from his knees into his thighs as he pushed his body closer and closer to the breaking point.  But he wasn't done yet.  He vaulted over a branch and dropped to the forest floor, sprinting along the dirt and gravel trail toward a large boulder.  He grinned.  The halfway point.  He leaped over the rock and onto the river, when a large splash sounded to his left, followed by a roar.  A gigantic snake with bright yellow scales emerged from the pristine surface of the water.  "N-nani?!"  There was a girl on top of it who appeared his age.  He paled when he figured out who she was.  "Chie-san?!"  Uchiha Chie, a childhood friend who had this strange obsession with marrying him.  "You WILL marry me, Hakai-chan!  If not, Mimi-kun will swallow you up!"  Hakaizen could see the very visible sweatdrop travel down the snake's head.  "Chie there is NO WAY I am marrying!  We're cousins, dattebayo!"  "That's it!  Mimi-kun!  ATTACK!"  The snake rose his tail from the murky depths, lifting Hakaizen out of the water.  "Hebiton: Hebi Bunshin!"  Shit, her snake clones technique.  The scales shimmered as if they were made of water and three clones emerged from it.  Hakaizen leaped over them and sprinted up the length of the snake.  As he ran at her, she cast jutsu after jutsu, using her Snake Release techniques.  She turned parts of, er... 'Mimi-kun' into large obstacles that threatened to trap and ensnare him.  He barely avoided all of them as he made his way up the snake toward Chie.  He gave powerful leap which spanned the rest of the distance between him and her and gave her forehead a flick.  "I'm not marrying you, fool."  He fell from the snake's head and landed on the water, sprinting into the forest.

"UNACCEPTABLE!  After him, Mimi-kun!  Snake Release: Snake Resize!"

The snake shrunk to the width of a tiger, but was still well over twenty meters long.  "GET BACK HERE, HAKAI-KUN!"  His run went from tired and slowing down, to full-speed and erratic as he ran as fast as he could from the snake and his bat-shit insane summoner.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2013)

*The Kid
Black Dog*

The best fight is the one you don?t have to fight in order to win. That was part of The Kid?s credo, he wasn?t necessarily a pacifist but more so, to recycle an oft used clich?, a lover than a fighter. His goal in a combat situation was disarmament with words and not with force, so as he took chase after Shobu and Ikari who were trying to rendezvous with Dokumatsu, he found himself reticent. The inevitability was there?

As he got to the scene he saw Shobu stop, as there appeared to be at least a dozen men surrounding Ikari and Dokumatsu. There was an almost statuesque quality to Shobu as he watched as Ikari ripped, tore, and cleaved through men in a state of barbaric bloodlust. The Kid found his attention shift from Shobu to the battleground.

"Give... me...  MOOOOORRRRRREEEEEE!!!!!!"

With a blood-curling roar The Kid watched as Ikari ruptured the throat of a cowering man with his knife, his blood painting the streets crimson. The Kid felt a powerful emotion immolate within his core, as these men may have attacked Dokumatsu, but this was not a defense this was needless destruction. It was ghastly, despicable, and grotesque scene as he looked at the other men who found themselves eviscerated by this feral beast. In this moment he knew that this was not the act of a human, it was something much darker and twisted, whatever had happened to Ikari had stripped him of his humanity and made him a revolting scourge.

?Shobu are you sodding mad, stop him!!!?

The Chuunin with the X shaped scar on his face stood there rigid with his arms crossed his countenance devoid of any discernable emotion whatsoever. How could someone who seemed like such a good person sit there and watch something like this happen?

?You were so brazen before when you first met him but now you expect me to stop him? The fact is that these men wouldn?t have thought twice about ripping that little boy to shreds. Where I come from grown men who would gang up and beat on children are monsters, so why not feed them to a bigger monster.?

5?..4?.3?.2?1












*ZEP ENGAGE*

Out from the scrum some of the attackers eyed The Kid and Shobu, noticing the glint of Shobu?s belt, which had the Kirikagure insignia on it. An idea formed in their heads, maybe the guy causing all the mayhem was the strongest and these weaklings stayed behind? Could they be used as hostages?

*LETS GET EM!!!!!*

The four men bullrushed Shobu and The Kid with their hands balled into fist and a snarling fury. Without even giving The Kid a second to properly process the situation, Shobu pushed him forward into the oncoming attackers.

In this situation the young swashbuckler was giving up at a handful of inches in height and over 2 stone in weight to the very smallest of his attackers, all the while they were running north to south while he stumbled forward his arms waving madly in the air. The Kid did the only thing he could do, he used his lack of balance and built up as much forward momentum as possible before throwing himself head first into the ground. He slid forward taking out the knees of one of his attackers, a bulbous bald man, sending him tumbling to the ground. The Kid gathered himself quickly scurrying to his feet as he saw generic mongloid goon A & B staring him down.

??Oy fellas this a big misunderstanding, I reckon we get a pint, do some bird calling, and we?ll be right as rain, saavy?"

The Kid put on his best attempt at a non threatening smile, but his scenario was impossible considering Ikari had slaughtered four of their men like cattle. It was as they say, ?on like Donkey Kong?. The two men were fit and their mass acted as a misnomer in accordance to their speed, they were on The Kid, like white on rice, their barrel chested sasquatchian figures towering over the 5?6 teenager. His presence inconsequential before the strength of these titans, they converged on the spot where he had been attempting to pincer him with their fists.

*KURO

THWACK*

They looked around in befuddlement not quite realizing what had happened, a fist shaped impression on the cheeks of both men.  Not even Shobu, a respected shinobi of Kirikagure, knew what he had seen, or rather did not see. 

?ABOVE YAS!!!?

The man who had been tripped called out pointing toward The Kid who was airborne between the goons, his arms crossed in an X pattern he unleashed driving his elbow into the throats of his attackers. A combination of shock and pain ran through them as they grasped for air, the elbow smash hitting their tracheae with wicked precision.  He touched down on the ground swagger oozing from the young Brit as the third fat bottomed came at him full tilt; The Kid went straight at him?

*KURO*

The Kid stood behind his attacker who had stopped in his tracks unable to figure out where the hell his target was. The young buc leaned on the back of the larger man leaning with his arms crossed to let him know he was behind him. There was a stoic coolness in The Kid?s mien as he just stood there with a sense of superiority over his foe. This changed abruptly as he spun, using goon c?s body as a fulcrum, gathering momentum and swinging his foot in the goon?s shin. The mountainous man toppled over grabbing his knee in anguish cursing at the platinum haired boy.

?Ey don?t get cross with me mate. I offered to get drunk as a lord with you and talk out our differences. I?m a reasonable bloke so what do you say you hit the road and I won?t be arsed to keep kicking yours. Saavy??​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 5, 2013)

Jin

Night finally befell the land. It was past 12 ans Jin was wide awake. Hanako had traveled countless days without resting properly, so a warm bed and some cozy sheet were far too tempting for her to pass off. The boy strolled along the nightly streets of Fuzengakure. There were no towns people, all were hidden within their homes, resting ever so calmly. While this boy just walked through the dead streets of Fuzen of this land paved with sinners. The land hidden in sin, the land of a thousand nations. The land who's was brought from the ground up, a village of Missing-nin's. How was this acceptable you may ask? Jin didn't know himself, neither did he care. While he was lost within his own thoughts, his subconscious began to wonder, his thought began to cloud him and the light of Solstice was exposed to the world. Sapphire flames began to radiate from his eyes, flames that ultimately engulfed the child with a power that was beyond human nature. 

He himself did not know this power. It was unknown, it had many names. It most common, Solstice. It's most dreadful, Madness. The very existence of his sanity was now visible to the world, and the irony that this power granted him strength beyond comprehension. The flow of his elemental chakara began to increase. His pool chakara felt to become much more expandable, much more variant. His flames were no longer crimson like she shine of blood. There were sapphire like the diamonds. Jin sensed the being known as Solstice prance around this world, he felt it glide through the skies, the earth, the wind. It was everywhere. It was his will that kept it at bay, the will to keep moving. The will to become best.

Something that had been wavering lately. He wants to become the strongest. In fact he is the strongest. He made himself believe that there were no other that equaled his strength, his power. But even so he did not like to boast. He was good, but he knew that there were others. Like those beast holders, like the Jinchuuriki's. How was he ever gonna defeat such tremendous force? How? These were literally monsters. They weren't push overs.

Jin knew he would die if he ever faced one.

"And that thought pisses me off."​


----------



## Fedster (Mar 5, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Wind Release: Great Breakthrough [2/3]_

Misa and her crew went through a door and into the garden, after the former's miserable attempt of performing the Wind Release jutsu. It was just a matter of time, she told herself, but the impatience of trying out this sweet jutsu was just too much for her. "Sachi, Kui, there.", She commanded her followers near a tree, which was far enough to not be affected by the gust of wind the jutsu creates, and near enough for her to hear the meows of their cats.

_'This jutsu requires five hand seals, so it shouldn't be difficult.'_,The girl thought and started making them in sequence. Tiger, Ox, Dog, Rabbit...

"Meoooow~", Kui startled Misa, while she was extremely focused on making the right seals. She gave him a death glare, and continued. Tiger, Oc, Dog, Rabbit, Sna...

"Meoooooooooow~"

"Oh, Come on!", Tiger, Ox, Dog, Rabbit, Snake. Deep intake of breath, and off you go, you darned cat! _'Wind Release: Great Breakthrough!'_, this time, like the last time, she only blew air until her lungs were empty. Kui regarded her with his head cocked to the side. _'Don't mock me, you bastard. I plan to skin you alive with this jutsu.'_


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat

Vora couldn?t help but feel warm inside, little moments with Silvio was nice. While talking to him, she found that it was getting harder to hold a conversation and she didn?t really understand his jokes. Although this was true, it was very nice to talk to a person like him, and she didn?t mind not knowing what the latest weapon was or what?s considered cool on TV. Just listening to him and him responding to her as if she was a normal person, it was almost too good to be true.

?I thought Othello was a good play.? Vora said as she sat down at the table, ?I like plays were the endings are bittersweet.?

Silvio sat across from her, they were done with stocking the books and Vora made note of the current book in the collection. It was easier when someone helped her, though she still felt a little sleepy, counting and keeping record was a tiring job. 

?What is wrong with Romeo and Juliet then?? he asked her, ?Two star crossed lovers meet and destiny tears them apart, the parents learn their lesson after their two beloved children die.?

Vora shook her head, ?There isn?t enough?? she said, there was never enough, ?The whole story goes around them preaching about the power of love and how it?s a wonderful thing. And the story focus on them way too much, there were interesting characters like that one girl who was Romeo?s lover before Juliet.? 

?May I ask what you mean by there isn?t enough?? he asked as he took the Heart of Darkness from off the table, Vora reached and took it back. He only chuckled, but he didn?t understand that this was one of the many books that she didn?t get to read yet. It was hard to get these books, and it cost more just to ship them from White to Black, not only with the tariffs that were set in place but the whole process of security.

It was harder and harder to transport things from across borders?

?Suffering,? she said as she put the book in her lap, ?I believed it would have been better, if we actually get to see the effects of their actions on other people. The reason why Othello is such a wonderful playwright is because we get to see other characters point of views on the matter, in Romeo and Juliet, it was just them??

?So in short, there more than one person playing the game of life, is that what you are getting at?? Silvio asked her 

?Yes, I am glad that you are capable of seeing that.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #013_

I feel it deep within, it's just beneath the skin
I must confess that I feel like a monster
I hate what I've become, the nightmare's just begun
I must confess that I feel like a monster









​
"No way."

Ikari rammed into the man The Kid was talking to with his shoulder, slamming him into the ground.  They were surrounded by the remaining men, six of them.  Ikari looked around at the group.  His fit of rage and bloodlust had ended even faster than it had started and he was once again sane.  Well, more sane than he had been a second ago.  "All of you, against the fucking wall, now.  If you run I will chase you, I will catch you, and I swear to fucking God I will murder you and your family.  Think for a second that I'm lying.  I dare you."  the men stood wide eyed in fear at them.  Who were these guys?  One of them was a mentally imbalanced monster and the other had some kind of witchcraft jutsu that not a single one of them had been able to catch a proper glimpse of.  Slowly but surely, they walked fearfully to the wall, giving Ikari a wide berth.  The fifteen year old bent over and lifted the man on the ground by his hair, causing him to cry out in pain.  "That means you too, you fucking fat piece of shit."  He pushed the man forward and he stumbled against the wall as well.

Ikari folded his arms over his chest and looked over at Dokumaru and Shobu.  "You guys wanted to interrogate people?"  He looked at the men against the wall and sighed with relief.  The man they had been chasing was alive.  It was lucky he hadn't offed him in his rage.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 5, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Welcome to Konoha Kateshi!

A week had passed since Kateshi left his homeland and started his journey to the region of White. The trip went smoothly and it was free from any complication. No weather problems, no shocking robbery from rogue ninja. It was great. The boy was walking through a manmade path carved into the ground, having both his holding the straps of his bag as he proceeded calmly through this passage. The sky was beautiful to the boy’s for he has never seen it in this pretty light blue splendor. The ground was clear and colorful, dry and rich not wet and dull. The gentle breeze felt so warm and tender, and the scenery felt so welcoming and comfortable like a mother’s love for her child. The trees grew peacefully and healthy upon the dry soil, dressed by leaves with pigment of that of an emerald.

Moving forwards the boy known as Kateshi had stumbled upon two giant white walls, having a gate in between them. The doors were painted lime green and were well kept, not having any noticeable markings on it that could grab anyone’s attention and it spotless. Above these allusive gates was a big wooden sign that could be read from many meters away. He had finally arrived to his destination, Konoha, better known as the village hidden in the leaves. A feeling of self-achievement went through the boy’s head as his steps continued on toward the gates. There he met another pair of guard ninjas protecting the gates of their beloved village. Their gear was slightly different from the ones from his village but served the same purpose. As always they went for the same routine as back home. They took Kateshi’s paper and read them over. When everything was taken care of, the guard greeted Kateshi with a smile. Showing much hospitality the open the gates of their village.

“Welcome to Konoha Kateshi M. Toriyama. Is a pleasure to have you staying with us. An instructor will be waiting for you infront of the Hokage’s mansion, don’t be late.”

Her voice was so comforting that was able to bring kind words from Kateshi’s lips. But for Kateshi  he was just being well mannered.

“I’m glad to be staying here aswell.”

He directed himself to the Hokage's mansion so he may start his new life as a resident of Konoha and a true member of White.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat

?You have such a harsh tongue.?

Silvio smiled at her, his chin rested on the palm of his hands as he leaned towards her. Vora didn?t say anything as she looked down, he didn?t need to say that. She knew that she was harsh, even when she didn?t mean to, people told her that all the time, and it was default that she talked like this. Vora touched her lips; maybe it would have been best if she was born mute.

Then she wouldn?t have to worry about this harsh tongue?

?Is that why that thing is your focus?? he asked, she snapped her head at him and he only looked away, ?I am not judging you or anything, but it?s understandable that you would go that route.?

?The choices I make in my life are not up for discussion.? Vora said simply, ?I choose this route because it best suited for change.?

Change, how many times did she say that in a day? How many times did she wish it upon the sky? Sometimes she wished that she didn?t care about small things, she wished she could have listened to her mother and not care about silly things like this. Personality, looks, society, Vora silently wished one day that it would all disappear from her mind like the leaves in winter. 

?I wasn?t going to say anything truthfully,? he said, ?I just found it interesting when you grandmother talks about you. When she told me about your focus, I thought you were some hot piece of ass and a woman that my mother doesn?t want me to bring home, but looking at you now, you are the complete opposite.?

?I am sorry that I didn?t live up to your expectations,? she said as she looked away from him, there was something about that made a slight jolt somewhere in her chest, like she was shocked by lighting. Vora convinced herself that she shouldn?t think too much from it, was she actually hurt by that comment or was she offended. She couldn?t tell?

The sun was setting and there was nothing more persistent the feeling of wanting to run away from the person who was in front of her.  The ringing of the bell that signaled the opening of the door was a saving grace, Vora turned around to see her grandmother coming in.

?Sorry about that, I swear that misses know how to talk her little heart out.? Her grandmother said

Vora smiled because she felt as if her grandmother had rushed in with a white horse and sliver armor.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
*-* Speed Training [4/4] *-*

"Snake Release: Snake Dragon Jutsu!"

Snake Release: Snake Dragon Jutsu?  What kind of jutsu was--

"WHAT THE FUCK?!"  Hakaizen sped up further as a dragon emerged from the snakes mouth.  The whole technique screamed redundancy, but you tended not to notice that when you were RUNNING FOR YOUR FUCKING LIFE.  Hakaizen bounded up off the ground and into the trees, making a beeline for Konohagakure.  Crazy as Chie was, she would never bring Mimi into the village at that size.  He bounced from tree to tree, seeing Konoha grow larger and larger as he neared it.  A few yards ahead was the kunai he had embedded into the ground as his starting point.  "Snake Release: Double Snake Dragon Jutsu!"  Okay, what the fuck.  Another dragon emerged from the dragon of the previous one, inching closer and closer to Hakaizen.  He noticed that the dragons weren't alive, they were transformed from the tongue of the snake.  He jumped off of a branch and spun around in mid air.  "Manji no Bunretsu!"  He formed the black manji shuriken and threw it, watching as it sliced the first dragon clean from the snake's mouth.  The snake cried out in pain and Chie pointed at Hakaizen angrily.  "Husband!  You hurt Mimi!  Snake Ensnarement Jutsu!"  Ropes made of snakes flew out toward Hakaizen and threatened to bind him tightly.  "NOOOOO!!!"  He formed a single hand seal as he passed the kunai that marked his starting point.  

"Shunshin no Jutsu!"

And with that, and a swirl of leaves, Hakaizen vanished into the safety of Konoha.


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat

Vora could only guess what her grandmother was thinking, because for a minute she just stopped and stared. As if she saw a ghost, it was Silvio?s loud mouth that caused her to snap out of it, and even still her grandmother wore a brighter smile than usual. It was slightly unnerving to Vora, though she didn?t ask as she got up and went to her grandmother.

?Ms. Hanabi, I saw that you had an excellent book that came in today and I was wondering if I could borrow it for a couple of days?? Silvio asked, only taking Vora a second to realize what he was asking, ?I would return it with Neuromancer.?

?Of course---No!? Vora and her grandmother said at the same time, her grandmother looked at her as if she was shocked. 

Vora clutched the book tight against her chest, ?Do you know how hard it is to get books like these from across the border? Not only does it have to through security five times but then the whole shipping process takes months. No, you can?t have it! I haven?t read it yet!?

Vora grandmother only needed to cough to make Vora realize what she did, she felt a bit ashamed of her childish behavior, but she really wanted to read the book before anyone else. This is what she wanted more than anything; she hated reading a book borrowed from another person.

?Forgive my grandchild Silvio, she has forgotten that she is now a woman in this world and she forgot how women act.? Her grandmother said, ?Now Vora apologize for such an unattractive behavior you just showed.?

Vora wanted to rip him apart as she looked him in the face, the simple fact that he was smirking made her feel small and weak. He was the worst, she took back the entirety of the nice thing she thought he was, he was the lowest of the low and he didn?t deserve such a treasure like this book, but she was in front of her grandmother. So Vora took a deep bow as she pushed the book deeper into her chest?

?Please forgive me for such a rude behavior.? Vora said before looking up, she could tell behind his eyes he was laughing and she hated every minute of it, but knowing her grandmother and knowing what she expected of her Vora handed him the book, ?Please take good care of it.?

Silvio placed took the book and Vora had the desire to run off with it, but she couldn?t run far nor long. 

?Thank you, and don?t worry about it you won?t get sloppy seconds. I?ll take good care of it.? He said before nailing the coffin of her hatred for him, ?Do you mind if you see me out Vora??

Vora face turned red with hatred, but her grandmother was right beside her giving her the stare that could crush the hopes and dreams of children.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 5, 2013)

(First part )

*The Dance of Tigers and Wolves*

*Inuzuka Household*
_How it all began: The other side_

"But do I _have_ to know all of this?", a 12-year-old boy asked his parents. They were in the clan's library, a section where the clan's scrolls and books were stored. The boy thought he would be thought some more cool clan jutsus, but instead his parents set him with an ancient and a bit tattered scroll. It smelled funny and it felt weird.

"It is essential for you to know this, so you can pass it to your sons and daughters.", His mother explained. His son frowned. She wasn't passing him knowledge, she threw a disgusting scroll at him and told him to read it, but before he could complain, they left him alone, with the light of a candle as his only companny. The boy, named Yasu, sighed, and opened the scroll.

Two miutes later, he gave up. The content of that thing was extremely boring and dull, and of no use for him. He stood up from the chair and looked for something more entertaining, like the jutsu's scroll. He took one from the shelves and opened, eager to see what incredible secrets lied within...

_'The Kumogakure Conflict'_, what a strange title for a jutsu.

_'This is a written evidence of what happened in Kumogakure, about a week ago. My brother, Inuzuka Juka, was on a mission to track a rogue ninja band that was responsible of several robs and kidnaps in the surroundings. Upon finding them, he also saw that they were about to harm a woman, and he and Kiiromaru saved her. He became acquianted with that woman, who later I knew her name was Nori, for my brother wouldn't stop talking about her. If only he knew who she was...

It was only natural that they became a couple. I've never met her, but Juka always told that she was the perfect woman for her. However, one afternoon he came home, furious. He said he had broken up with Nori, since she had been untrue to him. I felt bad for him in that moment, and even encouraged him to get back to her. I shouldn't have done that.

Yesterday, I went to the village to find out what happened. A man told me that my brother followed a woman. He murmured something about seeing if she arrived safe. But the next morning, Nori's clan, the Nekome clan, killed him mercilessly. I took the body of my brother and buried him here, in Konoha. The woman also died last night, and it was the same cause of death than Juka's: a stab to the heart.'_

"Nekome...", Yasu muttered, putting the scroll away. That was a very sad story. And it left inconclusive as to _who_ killed Nori. Was it really Juka?

Yasu never thought of bringing that subject back, but it was impossible. His family told him that the Nekome clan was despiteful and grim, like the cats they worship. And that story he read was the reason both clans hated each other. And he was to fight any Nekome he encountered, whether it was a kid, woman, man...Or a very hyperactive blonde girl.


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2013)

_Vora_
Chapter one: The Black Dog and The White Cat [End]

Such an unattractive guy, his personality wasn?t something that was likable nor was it cute in anyway. She felt as if she could classify people into groups, he would be in the unattractive column in life, and there was no way of getting out. Vora couldn?t help but think that as she walked outside with him, the shops lights were slowly coming on as the sun was setting, and the market had cleared out reasonably. 

?That was too easy,? Silvio laughed causing her to look at him, he had turned around tapping the book on his shoulder, ?you are easy to get a reaction out of, you got a lot of work to do if you ever want to be a great femme fatale.?

?You!? Vora couldn?t say anything else her anger had stopped her from processing a response, ?That was an act to get me to react?!?

She was so shocked but the way he just seemed so causal about it was the thing that pissed her about. Vora wanted to jump him and hurt him like the kids on the playground did to each other, but she couldn?t she knew that she was weaker than him. Maybe she didn?t know it but just by looking at his build and knowing her stats the way they were she couldn?t do anything.

?Yep, you seemed to cool about the other comment so I really wanted to get under your skin.? He said as he scratched his head and then pointing the book towards her, ?but since I made you say you were sorry, here take it.?

Vora was angry but she thought for a minute as she looked at him, could it be that this unattractive guy had attractive qualities? Though it was too good to trust him, though as she looked into his eyes he seemed genuine enough, she slowly reached out.

?Do you not want it?? he asked her as he dangled the book in front of her

Vora shook her head as she reached out more confidently this time, ?No I do...?

Her fingers touched the book but it was a quick moment as she felt her body being jerked forward and collapsing into him. She was in a state of shock, the hand that she reached out to grab the book was now in a firm grip of Silvio?s hand. She looked up to see him smirking down at her and then felt the hard cover of the book on her head.

?Too trusting, you have a lot to learn if you are going to become a ninja.? He said letting her go, ?I?ll make sure I read it good and I?ll take care of it, see ya later Vora.?

He waved goodbye leaving the young Vora in a state of shock before realizing what happened. 

Silvio was the god of unattractive people!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Revengeance *-*

Ryuuza could hardly believe that his Grandson's jutsu had ripped through the man as if he was made of paper and not flesh.  He was shaken from his shock when Hakaizen sprinted past him, a Fuma Shuriken in his hand.  "DIE!"  He swung the shuriken as hard as he could, launching it at another enemy ninja.  The man immediately dodged to the side, flipping and weaving signs as he prepared his counter attack.  However, Hakaizen wasn't finished with him.  "Not yet!"  He swung his hand, revealing that a second shuriken hidden in the shadow of the first was attached to his fingers via leading wires.  The man could only look sideway sat it as it spun rapidly toward him, catching him offguard.  Another enemy dropped from the tree and smashed down a foot on it, breaking the blades off from the center ring.  Hakaizen gave him an evil smirk.  "Two birds..."  The bottom of the blades revealed that they had been pre removed and made easier to break apart, and each one had a paper exploding tag on it, one that was slowly burning.  They looked wide eyed at it as the paper tags went off, exploding in a vibrant burst of fire and smoke.  When it cleared the men had lost a few limbs and had charred bodies.  They were both dead.

"With one stone."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 6, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Wrath of the Raging Demon *-*

Hakaizen roar and ran forward, sprinting headlong at another shinobi clad in black.  "Careless!"  He launched a single shuriken at Hakaizen, who smirked as his Dead Eye locked onto the oncoming weapon.  He immediately reached behind him and grabbed a kunai and a single senbon needle before sending them out.  The kunai hit a blade of the shuriken, causing it to begin to tumble through the air.  However, in the split second it was vertical, the senbon threaded masterfully through the circle in the center of the shuriken, flying into the left eye of the man.  "GYAAAAHHHH!"  He fell to a knee, holding his bleeding eye.  When he rose his head the last thing he saw was the flash of Hakaizen's kunai before it ripped through his throat, ending his life.  Hakaizen frowned as he used the knife to deflect several more oncoming shuriken.  These aren't the ones who killed mom.  They're too weak to be them.  He dropped two smoke bombs at the feet of two shinobi, blocking their sight and drawing a second kunai, holding the weapons in his hands like daggers.

一
瞬
千
撃

One thousand strikes in an instant!​
The sounds of iron cutting flesh and men screaming out in pain could be heard emanating from the smoke as Hakaizen tore through them, hitting several non vital areas on both of their bodies, before finally finishing them off with slashes to their throats.  When the smoke cleared he was holding both kunai in a reverse grip, each blade dripping with thick, fresh blood.

瞬獄殺.

Shun Goku Satsu.

The Instant Hell Murder.

Ryuuza's eyes were wide as he watched his grandson.  His Uchiha vengeance was in full swing.  The young red-haired shinobi flipped the kunai around, holding them forward as he sprinted toward the next group of enemies.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 6, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Wind Release: Great Breakthrough [3/3]_

That was it. The anger she felt for that darned cat who do to channel her chakra in that beastly jutsu, and she'll finally learn it. She focused, and focused, feeling the flow inside her. She had to find the release, so as to produce the desired outcome. Misa breathed in and out repeatedly, and then she closed her eyes.

All of a sudden, she opened them, and performed the set of seals. Her eyes were on the target: Kui. _'Wind Release!'_, She took a sharp intake of breath again, this time not only feeling the air on her lungs, but something else: it was as though the air was being infused with her chakra.

_'*Great*'_, she got ready to fire. There was something different from all her attempts. Maybe because this time she took the time to actually understand the jutsu, and send her chakra to her lungs, instead of not sending it at all.

_*'Breakthrough!'*_, This time, it worked. The powerful blast of wind exited her mouth, and hit its target. Sachi ran away as soon as she realized the girl's intention, but for Kui it was too late; The cat desperately tried to stab its paws to the ground, but to no good. He took altitude, and landed on the tree behind him. The cat hissed in complained, and Misa smirked in triumph. She had done it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 6, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Bubbling Over *-*

Hakaizen looked up as more men stormed toward him.  The samurai joined him, their armor bloody.  Ryuuza approached from behind, guarding the rear.  Yohoshi noticed the bodies on the ground, yet Ryuuza didn't have nearly enough blood on him.  However Hakaizen's hands, arms, legs, and torso had multiple spatters on them.  Damn...  He's taken after the Uchiha more than I thought...  This is bad.  Hakaizen reached into his pouch and grabbed a kunai before tossing it into the air and catching it in a reverse grip.  It was five on five, Hakaizen and the Samurai versus the five Black shinobi.  "Well?  Have you made your piece with your gods?  Because in just a minute..."  He glared at them with a truly chilling gaze.  "You'll all be dead."  One of the shinobi laughed.  "Get real, brat.  YOU'RE ALL GONNA DIE!"  Hakaizen held out his hand and created the manji shuriken.  "Uzumaki Inoue sends her regards!"  He swung his arm, sending the shuriken at them.  One man got in front of the group and charged chakra into his sword, slicing through the shuriken with a downward slash, leaving him wide open for the second manji shuriken, hidden with the Shadow Shuriken Technique.  It flew out of the shadows and slicing cleanly through his neck and decapitating him.  However, that wasn't the end of it.  Hidden inside of the first shuriken had been a flash bomb.

Ryuuza felt a tug at his waist and looked down to see Hakaizen making off with his sword.  "Hakaizen, no!"  He was too late as the red haired ninja appeared amongst the group with a shunshin.  He jabbed the sword into one of the men, stabbing upward into his kidney from behind, making sure to enter the blade at an angle so it stabbed into his liver and left lung as well.  He slapped his hand to the ground before using a second shunshin.  The men managed to respond to the paper tag he left behind and managed to jump away from it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 6, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* Kurayami. *-*

"Someone kill that fucking brat!"

A ninja launched a couple shuriken at Hakaizen, who returned fire with a kunai barrage that battered away the projectiles.  A man approached him from the side with a sickle in one hand and a ninjato in the other.  Hakaizen met his oncoming attack with a grin as he sent an almost endless stream of kunai and shuriken at him, more than the man could repel.  He tried valiantly, but after a few moments he slipped up and became riddled with weapons, before falling to the ground on his back.  Hakaizen gave a short, mirthless laugh.  "You're all too weak to be the ones who killed my mother."  He frowned as a man rushed him, swinging a punch at his face.  The fist came dangerously close to hitting him, but thanks to a perfectly times duck the attack sailed harmlessly over his head.  Hakaizen rolled away from the man, getting onto his hands and feet.  "Prepare to die."  He held his hands behind his back and made two more Manji Shuriken.  His chakra was really taking a hit now but he wasn't done with them.  The man rocketed toward him, drawing two swords.  Hakaizen swung the Manji Shuriken and sliced through the steel blades.  "Blades without chakra... not enough to stop my jutsu."  He then slashed through the man in a x shaped slash, cutting him into fourths.  The blood splattered on his face as he glared at the man. 

"Now die."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 6, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen
*-* A Blade of Hatred *-*

Hakaizen rose from his hunched stance and wiped the blood from his face.  "I don't care how many of you there.  I'm holding every single one of you accountable."  Ryuuza glared over at Hakaizen worriedly as he engaged in combat with several men at one time.  _I need to hurry and finish these shinobi off...  Hakaizen's falling deeper and deeper into despair.  I need to halt this before 'that' appears.  We're lucky these men are all very poorly trained, low genin at best, but for Hakaizen to be able to cut them down so efficiently is frighteningly impressive._  Hakaizen sprinted toward a shinobi, grabbing a ninjato from the hand of one of the attackers as he went.  The man drew a kunai and met Hakaizen.  This man was better than the others, Ryuuza could tell from his stance.  Hakaizen aimed a diagonal downward swing, followed by an upward swing which were both blocked.  However, Hakaizen managed to recover from the repelling guard, keeping the opponent on the defensive.  He continued his assault with a reverse roundhouse kick, managing to connect the back of his foot with the man's face.  The kick caused the man to recoil, putting about three feet of space between him and Hakaizen.  Hakaizen cleared it with a hop, aiming a downward midair slash with the sword as he went.  The man managed to step back again, only getting a shallow cut down his front.  Hakaizen bounded toward him with another slash that was blocked by the man's kunai.  

Hakaizen flipped backward away from him, sliding along the ground.  The man launched the kunai, knocking the sword out of Hakaizen's hand.  He sprinted toward the man, engaging him in Taijutsu.  His initial jumping sweep kick failed as the man ducked under the kick and landed a punch to his stomach.  Hakaizen rebounded easily and dashed toward him and throwing a right hook at the man's face, managing to catch him with it, opening him up for further attack.  He threw a left hook, hitting the man on the other side of his face and spinning, bringing back his right hand and backhanding the man, sending him spiraling backwards and onto his back.  Hakaizen leaped upward and brought down an airborne ax kick that dropped down onto his stomach.  The man coughed up heavily as Hakaizen jumped away from the man.  He turned to see the final ninja sprinting toward him.  A smirk crossed his face.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 6, 2013)

*Heaven's Union Base*

With a sigh, Taek returned to the base alone, a cigarette lit in his mouth as he walked through the corridors of the hideout, headed over to _her_ office to report for his mission in Konoha, his hands balled into fists in his pocket. He'd failed. Well, actually, _he_ didn't fail. Ryko was the one who messed up and got himself killed mid-assignment. Entering an elevator, Taek rode to the top floor - the 'executive floor', the elevator ride cold and silent as he looked out the window of the lift and observed the city below, the dark shapes of the metropolis being lit up by the various lights of the neon lights.

*Ding.* 

Oh joy. He'd arrived. Turning around, the elevator doors opened, and Taek took the opportunity to get out, entering the executive's office in the process and coming face to . . . back, with the leader herself. She, like he moments ago, was sitting overlooking the city of Amegakure, presumably deep in thought about something. He never knew what she was thinking. Her brain and thoughts were sealed closed, and even though their ages were pretty close to one another, she acted as if she was from another world. This, he supposed, was natural, for someone of her stature and position.

"What do you have to report?" She asked, sensing his entrance into her office, not moving from her spot. Her voice wasn't something you'd expect from a leader of an organization; it didn't have the same cold and impassive feel they usually had. Despite what he had said earlier, Ur was generally a very positive person, smiling despite most situations, as if she knew something that you didn't. Which made it all the more unnerving when she was punishing you for something.

"The mission ended in failure. Ryko failed to retrieve the Hyuuga girl and was killed in the middle of the mission by the village shinobi, who seemed to have found him . . . somehow." Taek said, head bowed down. "However, we have managed to retrieve two key pieces of information: the Enlightenment of Ember and Flame lies within Konoha, and there is a user of the Drunken Fist style as well."

"Interesting." Came the reply, and though he couldn't see her, Taeko could feel her lips curl up into a grin during the silence that followed. "Hm. The failure of retrieving the Hyuuga is a minor set back, but at least now we know what we're up against." A swivel of the chair was heard, and his leader rose up, turning around to face Taeko, her long brown hair flipping around her face elegantly as she moved. Her eyes twinkled with excitement, and her mouth was curled up in an amused grin. "We'll mobilize our troops to move towards Konoha immediately, then. Make sure Earth Beast knows of this."

Taeko nodded, accepting her command and left the room, leaving Ur by herself once more. Sitting back in her black leather seat, she looked through her files. "Konoha, hm?" She scanned her folder on Konoha, before slipping in a delicate, manicured hand into it and retrieving a wad of paper and placing it on her table. She'd need to do some reading up.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 6, 2013)

*Outskirts of Fuzen*​
_*Sins of the father*​_
Ryuu's chiseled back was shoved, sending the bruised youth staggering into the center of a pack of armed Matsuzaki minions. The genin's bare feet crossed mountainous terrain close to home with his tattered training uniform on. Glancing at the armed men, Ryuu's scathing glare switched to different targets. Ryuu's wrists were cuffed behind his back as he was shoved around by men with glossy black helmets, the visors hiding whether they obeyed out of servitude or a cheap thrill.

Matsuzaki Reiji's feet were planted on the edge of a dusty cliff, cruel madness in his eye as he smirked at his son's misfortune. "You've gotten soft, Ryuunosuke. You disappoint me. It seems as if I've spoiled you."

"So it would seem, dickhead." Ryuu spat, glaring at his father with unbridled loathing. 

A club struck Ryuu's stomach, the blow making Ryuu nearly buckle, until the underling snatched the genin's hair and yanked his sagging head back. Ryuu's body was broken, but his spirit remained intact, those hateful golden eyes staring at his smiling father.

"I've asked you to give in to the power once before. Yet, you refused. I've shown you the difference in our power. Still, you refuse. Do you think you'll live if you continue on at this same rate? What are you resisting for, Ryuunosuke? There's no such thing as lasting peace in life. Death is a part of reality. As is murder. No matter how much we advance as sentient beings we will remain forever shackled to the law of the jungle. Yet you waver. Are you by chance afraid of evolving? Do you enjoy being weak?" Reiji's asked, his arms crossed but drooping.

Ryuu silently glared at him, not answering.

"Did you know there is a rumored state beyond the transformed one...? You are capable of it. It'll give you unimaginable power," Reiji revealed with a sly smile.

"Shut the fuck up already, damn." Ryuu sourly replied, sneering.

"You little shit. Kill him," Reiji dismissively instructed before whirling around to face Fuzen, to stare at the skyscrapers towering above mountains in the distance. The tallest building of all was Matsuzaki Tower, though the Fuzenkage lived in the largest place of all, a palace. 

Ryuu immediately lunged, a knee crashing into and through a helmet's visor, nailing the Matsuzaki underling in the face. Twisting into a blurring spin, Ryuu's foot booted unleashing a bone crunching roundhouse that sent the goon into a dizzying set of spirals until he smacked the dust off of the ground.

Guns were pointed at Ryuu immediately, the men circling him cautiously.

"Do it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)."​
Ryuu fearlessly ran at the closest cluster of minions, though he was only able to use his legs, an intricate combination of kicks allowed Ryuu to begin clearing his way past them. Ryuu's heels and the side of his feet broke bones and sent the men wearing dark form fitting uniforms flying. Running at a soldier at he missed a shot, Ryuu jumped into a scissors kick, legs locking before he twisted his hips to send the off balance guard flipping. 

Heat suddenly filled Ryuu's body as he took a bullet. Staggering and grimacing, he snarled in the direction he was shot from. Another bullet hit him, sending Ryuu staggering backwards. 

_"Father... I did it...! I learned the jutsu!" An eager seven year old Ryuu exclaimed as he ran into his father's study. Reiji had a hand buried in his disheveled black hair, busily designing something. Ryuu frowned, and shouted in a louder voice, "I said I learned the jutsu!" "Can't you see I'm busy, boy?! Get the fuck out of here with that shit!" Reiji screamed back, slinging his book at his son's face. Wincing when it struck him in the eye, Ryuu's hands slowly closed into fists, and trembled as he said, "Suck it, old man. I don't need your fucking approval..." Reiji scowled, and stood. "What did you say...?"_










​
Rocks fell from the edge of the vast cliff Ryuu was left standing shakily upon, his foot kicking up a small cloud of dust. Sweat trickled down his brow as the worn out youth panted. Blood stained his shinobi uniform with spreading red. How many bullets had he been shot with, thus far? Ryuu lost count, as they'd been shooting him while he was momentarily dazed by memories of the past. He would've given anything to wipe that smug expression off of that fucker's face. "Yo, _dad_..."

Ryuu jerked, his body taking another shot.

"Don't you turn your fucking back to me, you flaccid old man."

Another shot, this one making Ryuu reel, before he nearly doubled over. Gritting his teeth, Ryuu faced his father, looking past the mob of goons.

"You're right. I don't give a darn about evolving. If it costs me my soul, then I'll gladly choose death... every single time. So go do what you do best... and find something nice and hard to suck.. you fucking sell out..." 

A final shot sent Ryuu over the ledge, the grinning Akuma's eyes shutting in his final act of rebellion. While plummeting, the wind whistling all around him, Ryuu's hand weakly patted around his body as he searched for a cigarette. If he had to die, he could at least die smoking. Addiction was a bitch but why in the hell should a dead man have to worry about his health?

_Good... shitty old man. As if I'm stupid enough to let myself become some dickhole's weapon. It's enough, I guess. I'm pretty fucking tired anyway. I wanted to know one thing... heh... I guess I won't be figuring it out after all. Oh well. Wait a minute, why...? Didn't I have... Ibuki! That bitch took my last pack of smokes!_


----------



## Fedster (Mar 6, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Change of Scenery_

"Misa! Could you get inside for a moment?", Nekome Rei called his daughter, who had just finished training a jutsu and was already making a ruckus with it. He sighed and get in the dining room again, leaving the door open for Misa to come in. She stretched and exchange glares with Kui, who was probably thinking about murdering Misa in her sleep.

The young shinobi entered the house again. She found her father sitting at the table, holding a cup of tea and a piece of paper, frowning at it. Oh God, had she done anything bad? She couldn't remember doing anything wrong. Or maybe that was an unfair accussation? Whatever it was, she was about to find out?

"What is it, father?", Misa managed to say while sitting at the table.

"It's just this letter. It's addressed to you, and it was sent from Konohagakure.", the girl windened her eyes. Konoha? Why would they want to talk to her? "They are summoning you there."

"Wha-What?!", she took the paper from his father and began reading it. Nekome Misa-san, of the Nekome Clan of Kumogakure, blah, blah, blah...This is a summoning that must be answered urgently...Wow.", She leaned back, overwhelmed. She was being summoned by the authorities? Misa was either in a pretty big mess or...Yeah, in a pretty big mess.

"You should go. Whenever a ninja is required, they must go where the action is, no matter their ranking.", Then he leaned forward and said, "That, of course, if you're up to the challenge.". Was that it? A challenge for her? She smiled at him. If she was up to something, it was challenges.

"Oh, I am up to it, alright! So up, it pierces the heavens!", Her eyes twinkle with an unusual bright. "I'll go!!", and so, her decision was made.

=======

A few days later, she passed the gates of Konohagakure for the first time. The city was nothing like Kumo, with its modernized structures and buildings. She still thought Kumo was better; it was much easier to walk and looked better. Having noticed that, she made her way to the one who requested her.


----------



## Island (Mar 6, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex

_?Wait, what? Where am I? How did I get here??_ These thoughts crossed my mind as I slowly reentered reality. I began by opening my eyes, blinking several times, and rubbing them with my hands. Then I sat up and examined my surroundings. It looked like the Hyuuga Complex, the living room, to be specific. The last thing I remembered was going out with Hakaizen to that tea place, him rambling and storming off in that self-righteous and ?holier-than-thou? way of his, and then having a discussion with Nobou about it. Nobou, that?s right! _?Where was he?! Was he okay?!?_ I remembered him being knocked out by some unknown attacker and trying to put up a fight?

I must have lost.

Well, yeah, _obviously_.

?Oh, Hirari, you?re awake.? Mother entered the living room.

?Mother?? I titled my head in confusion. ?What happened? Where?s Nobou? Is he okay??

I tried to get up, but I felt stiff.

?Don?t worry, everything?s okay.? She smiled at me. ?Somebody tried to kidnap you, but your father stopped him.?

?Father?? I didn?t understand; last I heard, father was out on business.

?Yes, Hirari.? She confirmed. ?But we can talk about that later. How do you feel??

Aside from being a little sore, I felt fine, but I wasn?t really worried about that. ?Fine, mother. But Nobou???

Nobou genuinely meant well, and although we had our moments, I liked him as a person (which is rare) and felt concerned for his safety. If anything ever happened to him because of me, I don't know what I'd do?

?He?s okay.? She answered as she kneeled down to examine me. ?So is your friend.?

?My friend?? My focus shifted to this ?friend? of mine, mostly because I had no idea who she was talking about. Did Hakaizen come back or something? I sure hoped not.

?Yes, the Hatake boy who tried to save you.? He explained as if I knew who this ?Hatake boy? was; I didn't think I knew any Hatake. ?He was beaten up pretty bad by your attacker, so we brought him back to the complex. He?s in the kitchen now enjoying a hot beverage if you?d like to see him.?

?Uh?? I really didn't know what to say.

Wait. Did I know any ?Hatake boy? from somewhere? Maybe he was some random guy at the restaurant that tried to protect me? Of course, that meant that father brought back a complete stranger. I mean, I?m sure he was a nice guy and all, defending me like that, but I didn?t think father was big on bringing strange people back to the complex.

On that, how _did_ he find me? Father was good, but not _that_ good.

Also, who was that guy? Where did he come from? What did he want with _me_ of all people?

I wanted answers, but bombarding mother with them wouldn?t have helped my cause. Besides, I felt obligated to go talk to that ?Hatake boy? and thank him or something.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

Shizuo was sitting in the kitchen, eyes closed, and breathing steadily.  They had told him it'd be best if he were to not move so much, but he'd given them no heed.  His wounds were already beginning to mend; he was made of sterner stuff.  Though, at the moment, his mind wandered to the mistakes he'd made not long ago.  He'd been...hasty.  Not sloppy, exactly, but he wasn't thinking as quickly as he should have.  And that mystery man had been so _strong_.

Shizuo stifled a sigh, even when alone with just Cenn.  The pup lapped up the coffee from the cup as Shizuo held him in his grasp.  He was whistling quietly as well.  Blowing wind between his teeth was the only vocalization he was capable of now.  And then, he heard something from the door.  Immediately he stood as it was none other than...

Hirari that entered.  He blinked in surprise, and then immediately bowed to her.  Cenn, on the other hand, hopped from his grasp and trotted over to the young Hyuuga heiress, and began to bark happily at their reacquaintance.  Shizuo scratched his head sheepishly as this ensued, looking back to the coffee before returning his gaze to Hirari.  For some reason, he felt that this experience had developed a supreme disliking of the drink in him, from hence forth.


----------



## Island (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex

Oh, I recognized him. He was that kid from the automobile incident, the one who fixed father?s car. He also had that puppy with him, the one that I nearly ran over. I stared blankly at both of them for a second; I didn?t expect to the former, although it made sense that he was a Hatake considering his white hair and everything, and I _especially_ expect the latter. I figured the pup was a stray or something that would just end up eating garbage out of an alleyway dumpster or something. Whether it belonged to the Hatake before the accident or not, I didn?t really know, but whatever the case, they looked like they were good friends now. While the Hatake bowed at the sight of me, the pup scurried over to me and brushed himself against my ankles.

I leaned over to pet him while simultaneously addressing the Hatake, ?Mother told me that you tried to save me from that kidnapper.?

Err.

Fuck.

That could have been a little less direct and a lot more thankful.

The puppy began licking my hand.

?What I mean to say is?? I didn?t really have experience with thanking people for things. ?Well, err, thank you.?

Then I thought back on our previous encounter. ?For everything.?

I tried to sound all formal and polite and everything, but I didn?t know if it was working.

?I hope that I haven?t caused you too much trouble or anything.? I scratched the back of my head awkwardly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
The Hyuuga Complex

Shizuo winced at her greeting, but not for the reasons she might presume.  As far as he was concerned, he was in the wrong.  He'd failed to do anything substantial, as far as he could see, and simply became an unnecessary burden on the Hyuugas.  He patted his himself down, blinking in surprise as he realized he'd left his notepad...back at Ichiraku.  Shizuo shook his head, fumbling the charcoal stylus between his fingers in his pocket.  Then, taking the napkin his coffee was propped up on, he scrawled something out with barely legible handwriting, and walked over slowly, handing it to her with slow, deliberate movements.  

The Hatake searched her eyes as he did so, keeping their gazes locked.  He put a great deal of importance in the eyes of shinobi.  She was no exception, temporary charge or not.  Her tone betrayed the difficulty she had with situations like this.  And then Shizuo briefly recalled how she'd shied away from the snowballing effect of the automobile accident, after getting out from the driver's side.  At any rate, the note read...

_"The incident with the car was only minor repairs...I doubt I truly did anything to change the flow of matters.  And this was nothing more than a brazen act of attempted heroics and chivalry, and has only served to have me burden your family.  I apologize for that, by the way.  But besides that, I am the reason for your injuries, not your kidnapper.  I insist that you do not attribute your current state to him, as vile an individual as he was.  The fault is mine.  But you need not thank me for anything, Hyuuga Hirari.  I should be thanking you for your family's hospitality."_

Shizuo crossed his arms as she read it, though in a more relaxed stance, rather than sternly.  It was habitual.  And for the first time, he started looking about Hyuuga kitchen for an extended period, appraising it a bit.  Cenn, meanwhile, was simply overjoyed to find the girl from before, on top of his master waking up from that awful beating he'd taken prior.


----------



## Island (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex

Oh, right, I forgot that the Hatake kid couldn?t speak. He spent a moment writing what he wanted to say on a napkin while I played with his puppy, the latter of whom jumped around at my feet and begged for attention. When the Hatake finished writing, he handed the napkin to me, his movements stiff, as if he were also sore from his fight. I didn?t know how long he held his ground, but he definitely looked like he took a beaten.

Nevertheless, I took to reading the Hatake?s note. From what I read, he seemed very apologetic and humble, characteristics which contrasted starkly with Hakaizen?s self-righteousness and Jeeha?s pretentiousness and probably what many perceived to be my pompousness. I thought that this was rare and that this Hatake kid, again, in contrast to the other Genin I met over the last few days, was actually an okay guy.

I finally looked back up at him and spoke, ?Your attempt, successful or not, is very much appreciated. I don?t know what happened, but I?m sure that you helped however you could.?

Finally, somebody with some modesty.

?Again, thank you.? I smiled.

Then I realized.

?But I didn?t catch your name??

?Hatake Shizou.? Father?s voice emanated as he entered the kitchen from the entranceway behind me.

He addressed the Hatake, ?Shizou-kun, thank you for courage. We might not have arrived in time if you didn?t intervene.?

I wanted to ask father where he was coming from and how he knew what was going on, but I figured now wasn?t exactly the right time for that.

?Now then, will you be staying for dinner?? He asked. ?It?s the least we could do to repay your bravery.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hakaizen*
*-* _Don't Know Who I Am..._ *-*

Hakaizen rose a kunai to meet the man and return his attack.  The two of them sprinted toward each other at their top speed, ready to meet the attack of the one they had deemed their enemy.  Hakaizen held his kunai out at his side, pointing the tip of the blade down toward the ground.  His intention was so slash the man up his body.  The man's blade was over his head, indicating he intended the opposite, to cleave downward through him.  Hakaizen could block it, he telegraphed it too much for it to be effective.  He smirked, his blue eyes flashing angrily as he rocketed toward the man.  At the point of no return, when they were right in front of each other, the man shifted his body, lowering the sword to his side in a wide arc and aiming a rising slash, using Hakaizen's attack as a glaring opening that there would be no way he could recover from.

*---*​
I could feel my eyes widening in fear.  My only thought... the only thing I could even bring myself to think was a simple word.  No.  Not spoken with defiance our courage, mentally whispered with the fear and hopelessness of my situation.  There would be no way I could repel the attack, no way I would survive his perfectly decided counter.  My life was over.  I didn't get anywhere.  I didn't stop a war, or get my revenge, I didn't accomplish anything.  His weapon inched closer and closer to my side, seemingly in slow motion.  Before I could even close my eyes in resignation a dark shadow washed over the both of us, cloaking us in darkness.  A katana, covered in many scratches and chips, fell between us with such a force and speed it seemed that there was no way a person put the weapon there.  It jabbed into the dirt beneath us and halted the oncoming attack.  I... I couldn't even think to attack him, to utilize this opening.  I merely just kept moving forward, slipping past him and tripping on his leg, falling forward with what was probably a painful series of rolls and tumbles.  But I barely felt it.

When I looked up the man was in pieces.  Literally pieces.  I couldn't even decipher, I couldn't fucking tell you how the Hell those pieces went back together.  It was a disgusting, bloody jigsaw puzzle.  My eyes rose to meet the form of my rescuer.  "Yo... hoshi?"  There was my uncle, his sword dripping with blood.  He had arrived in less than a second and removed my attacker's life, as well as a few of his limbs.  He had the power to do it.  My revenge for mom... was it really so weak?  Had I really just fallen for an incredibly obvious ploy?  It was pathetic.  I had lost myself in a fit of... I don't know what.  Sharing my pain had been so close, such an easily accomplished goal.  Yet I failed.  I forced myself up to my feet, jaw clenched in tightly controlled anger.  When I rose my eyes once again both Yohoshi and Jii-san were standing before me.  

"Thank you."

Yohoshi offered me a hand and I refused it.  "I can walk."  He began my loser's gait back toward the car, mind buzzing with an almost endless string of thoughts, most of them self-deprecating.

_Who am I?  I had all this vengeance built up, all this lust for revenge.  I've never felt more like the members of the Uchiha clan.  Usually everyone just says that I'm an Uchiha in name only but just now... I could feel myself going down that dark path._

I let out a slow breath as I walked, releasing my pent up aggression with it.  I was weak and playing at being an Uchiha hadn't made me any stronger.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
The Hyuuga Complex

_I did what?
_
He gave a silent, hollow chuckle as she smiled.  It was genuine, as far as he could tell...he enjoyed it, for the brief moment it stayed.  Then, she seemed to have something on her mind, and asked his name.  Reaching for his dogtags, he finally froze as the third figure appeared as well, and turned to regard his host, bowing to Hisa once for good measure as he joined them in the kitchen.  Shizuo listened intently as he spoke, and then...

Shizuo's mind stopped for a moment as he considered what Hisa-san just said.  Had he really?  His ears were rather adept at gauging sound, by now.  And it most certainly seemed sincere.  He made a great effort not to smile, to hold down the swelling burst of pride he'd felt from his contribution.  But no, that wasn't right.  It was Hisa-sama who had saved her.  You did your part, but...understand your place.  The thoughts sifted through his mind in that one moment, and he snapped back to attention immediately.

At the mention of dinner, he tensed his muscles to counteract his instinctive glancing for a clock to gauge the time.  That'd be rude.  You made time for individuals who saved your hide.  He did so dislike being more trouble for them.  Would it be poor form to turn down their offer?  The mute fumbled with his options...before finally shaking his head no.  

And that's when his stomach gave off a startling grumble.  A deep, full bellied lurch of sound and movement.  The Hatake facepalmed, and sighed, amending his first response with a quick nod.  He immediately took his coffee cup to the sink, and washed his hands.  If he stayed for dinner, he'd at least help with the preparations.  Or, if it had been prepared without his notice, he could play this off as washing his hands just prior to it.  Either way he figured he was in the clear.


----------



## Island (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex

Father seemed pleased. We rarely had guests that weren?t diplomatic in nature, and when we did, it was a very formal occasion. Even less often than that, mother would bring home one of her friends from the ?book club? or whatever it was that she claimed to be in. For a book club, her friends looked a lot like trained assassins, but I never really questioned it. Not only did father have a new guest to entertain, but I suspected an ulterior motive?

?Excellent.? Father smiled at Shizou.

Oh no.

?You may return to the living room until dinner is called.? He addressed Shizou. ?Or you may help with dinner, if that?s what you choose.?

Don?t tell me??

?I?ll be handling dinner tonight.? He confirmed my suspicion. ?If you?d like to help out, the carrots in the refrigerator need to be chopped.?

Father was in charge of dinner tonight.

Probably the number one reason why none of his friends came over for dinner was because they were all terrified of his cooking. At some point, father decided to take up cooking as a hobby and began making meals on days that mother was busy or we we had a guest over. As we soon discovered, there were few things that father was truly terrible at, and cooking was one of them. The food he produced was disgusting, and we could never quite figure out where he went wrong. He followed all the instructions and did everything right, but somehow, his dishes tasted like something you got from a sketchy street vendor in Downtown Konoha. 

Unfortunately for us, father refused to accept that his food tasted terrible, and neither mother nor I had the heart to tell him. Our guests just had to endure. Fortunately for our more important ones, mother convinced father that she should cook for them because she knew specialty dishes that were sure to impress them, but unfortunately for our less important ones, such as his friends and now Shizou, that excuse didn?t work since there was no reason to spend so much time and effort on a fancy dish for somebody that wasn't really more than just our dinner guest. Needless to say his friends stopped coming over after awhile, but he still managed to bring home a new victim once every few months.

Poor boy; he couldn't possibly have known what he was in for.

?Ah, Hirari.? Father practically sang my name as he shuffled through the refrigerator for cooking supplies. Cooking really brought up his mood, no matter how terrible he was at it. ?Nobou is finally back from the hospital after yesterday?s incident. Unlike the two of you, we needed a specialist to flush the venom out of his system, so we took him straight there instead of bringing him back here first.?

Yesterday? Was I really out all night?

Weird.

Putting that thought aside, I took this as an opportunity to leave father to his cooking and stepped out to go find Nobou.

---

Well, that was easy. When I exited the kitchen and entered the living room, I spotted Nobou conversing with mother about something. When they saw me, mother gave me a warm smile while Nobou bowed his head apologetically.

Nobou wore fresh garbs and seemed healthy except for a small bandage over his neck where the snake bit him. Everything, aside from the bandage appeared normal, as if nothing ever happened. Well, everything appeared normal _except_ the bandage and the shameful look plastered across his face. For some reason, probably out of some kind of perceived failure, he bowed his head and looked as if he were about to beg for my forgiveness.

?Nobou,? I tried to say. ?You don?t need to-?

?Hirari-san,? He shook his head. ?No, I failed you and endangered your life.?

Great, now I had to make Nobou feel better.

Fortunately, mother interjected, ?You did what you could do given the circumstances, and we are grateful for that.?

Mother to the rescue~!

?Y-Yeah, Nobou.? I nodded along, doing my best to appear sympathetic.

?Hirari might not admit it, but she cares a lot about you.? Mother stated much to my dismay. ?She was concerned for your safety, and knowing that you?re okay is all that?s important.?

I frowned; we weren?t going to all hug and stuff, were we?

?Thank you, both of you.? Nobou smiled weakly but obviously still disappointed in himself. ?I appreciate your kindness and will make sure that I am better prepared if such a thing ever happens again.?

Mother nodded to Nobou before turning to me, ?Hirari, why don?t you go freshen up and get ready for dinner??

?Yes mother.? She seemed quick to dismiss me, turning back to Nobou to continue her discussion from before; what it was, I couldn?t hear, and I wasn?t one to eavesdrop on an assassin.

Thus I went upstairs, as per mother?s orders, and prepared for dinner. Again, I didn't want to disobey her, or she might sick her ?book club? on me.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 7, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ C-rank mission! - I?ll be back soon_


Now it?s been three days since Kiriha told me everythin`. With each day that passes we?re becoming closer and closer, she smiles more and has stopped cryin? howeva, I know that I?m running outta time, it doesn?t matter how much she smiles or tries to hide it, both of us know that her time is near...And it?s so damn frustrating!! to think that even this awesome, strong and marvelous bastard that is me can?t even save a lil gal, it?s really frustratin`. I also have been hiding mah anger due to tha situation, I can?t save her, she will die and I not only will fail mah mission but maybe, I can see mahself losing somethin`even more important.

"Oi, oi. Ya sure ya should be standin`?"I asked once I discovered her looking at me from behind. She seems ta have some strength by now, so i?m kinda lettin?her do as she pleases for tha moment. She walks over ta me and sits next ta mah left side, she has a subtle smile with hers, apparently wanna say somethin?.

"Ya?ve been smiling all along, it gives me tha creeps"I say that and she laughs, more than a mission this looks like some kinda vacations...Everythin?s going smoothly, too much fer mah taste.

"Zenki, being a ninja...is it fun?"she asks me all of a sudden, if this is fun? Of course it is!! I can?t imagine mahself doin?something else from being a shinobi." Hell yeah! It?s really fun, it?s a pain in tha ass to be receivin?orders but that?s only till I show tha world that I?m at tha top. Ya get ta meet many peeps and places, ya may also find somethig ya couldn?t if ya were a normal person." that?s what I answered; her eyes gleamed after hearin?that.

"D-do you think Kiriha could be a good ninja? When all of this ends...Kiriha would like to become a ninja from Zenki?s village"she said, that comment was like cold water to me, I was givin?her hopes of a better future. I lowered mah head a lil, and then decided ta say a few lies."Yeah, ya would be a pretty good one! Why don?t we form a team when that happens!?"I said with a mask of happiness on mah face and a fake smile.

After that we talked ?bout some meaningless things just enjoying tha weather. Then she went to sleep and I started to prepare mahself; at this rate she won?t last more than a couple of days and someone in Fuzen should be able ta heal her or at least keep her alive. Slowly I entered her room and walked over ta where her wooden sword was, I took it and started to leave but her voice stopped me.

"Z-zenki? *cough* Where ?re you going?"she asked. I just stared at her honey colored eyes that didn?t allow tha king to lie this time."Ta finish this once and for all"I replied.

"Will you come back?"

"Haha! what question is that? ?course i?ll be back soon, so we will go to Fuzen together"

Then I left tha forest just wondering the reason behind that question.

--------------------------
*Outskirts of the town*

"Thank ya for tha info old man. please take care of her while I?m away, it should be quick".and so i left towards tha base of those punks without knowing what would happen in my absence.
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2013)

*The Kid
The Next Clue Is...*

The Kid could feel his blood boiling as he witnessed the continued brutality that Ikari wrought on their foes. He had been content with letting them go but this twisted soul wished to inflict more pain and it was getting to ?that point?. You know when you get that stress induced bulge trapped inside your throat and there is a feeling best described as scratchy, as your fist is balled up so tightly your hand gets numb and feels more like a hammer. The compulsion to swing on Ikari as he continued to domineer over these men was so unbelievably powerful. He needed to get control of himself? 

?Oi keep your wig on??

The Kid just let the words out without really conceptualizing if they were for him or for Ikari. Before it could go any further Shobu walked over with a slumped over brute in hand. Unbeknownst to them all he had dispatched his lone opponent almost instantaneously.

?Well for starters I wonder why these guys ran the minute they saw Ikari. You had other people in there who were afraid, but those guys couldn?t move.?

?What do you mean why did I run!?!?!? I know this kid and he?s absolutely bat shit crazy. Who the hell let him out!?!?!?

The man who had sparked this entire sortie blubbered like a baby, as he looked down at the ground, unable to look up for fear of what these monster kids would do to him.

?What do you mean, you know him??

?I use to do some work as an orderly at a hospital, but I got a decent check and then let go a couple of weeks ago. They were ?downsizing???

?Any idea where your boss is or who even paid you??

?No but I know the people who handled the payroll for our company was an outside contractor. They were located in Kiri and it started with a ?p? but I can?t remember the whole name.?

That was interesting? It was not uncommon for independently owned hospitals like the one Ikari was from to outsource some of business operations in order to subsidize cost. It helped keeping records in another place.

?We?re done with all of you. Let's go.?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha_
_________

Jeez, I hated hospitals. My room smelled really bad, and I had these two people besides my little part of the room who would not stop talking to me. Every time I tried to get some sleep, like now, I would instantly be awoken by the sounds of . . .

"You know, Jeeha-san. When I was your age . . . " He droned, on and on. 

Over, and over, and over again. It was like going to sleep, having a nightmare, and waking up to the _same nightmare_. "Yes?" I replied, turning my head to look at the man who tried speaking to me . . .

Only to see that he had already fallen asleep mid-sentence.

My left eyebrow raised itself, and my eye began to twitch. It was very tempting not to set fire to him. "You can't be serious . . . " I muttered, shoulders sagging. Falling back onto my bed, I burrowed my head into the pillow provided and try to drift off back into sleep.

"Hey Jeeha-san."

My eyes snapped open, and I shot up, glaring at the boy beside me, trying to set fire to him with just my eyes. Unfortunately, it didn't work. It's times like these, that I wished that I was an Uchiha or something. "What." I 'asked' grumpily.

The nuisance remained oblivious and just kept on going. "Where do you live? I was thinking that after this we could hang out or something?"

"_Fuck no._" I thought to myself, before replying: "I live near the, er, Hyuuga's district in the village." I actually lived on the other side of Konoha, but I wasn't going to tell him that.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
The Hyuuga Complex

_Welcome to Hell's Kitchen_

The Hyuuga clan leader seemed really into this whole cooking thing.  He had this slight pep to his step, and began humming along to the actions.  Cutting carrots was a bit harder than Shizuo had first thought, and he couldn't dice them up with extremely quick, precise movements, like he'd seen on some cooking shows.  Shizuo began whistling a harmonious melody to accompany the man's humming, and within moments they were stepping through, Shizuo doing as instructed to help, gliding past each other with partly clumsy, partly synergetic movements.  Shizuo wasn't sure what they were making exactly at first, but it seemed to be some sort of stew?  With a nice artisan bread and salad to go with it.  And he was chilling some fancy looking tea to compliment the meal.  The man was keenly aware of the status of basically anything in the kitchen, and used that well to keep up with the status of most of the dishes in tandem, directing Shizuo as needed.  Shizuo was sort of awed by how the man could use his abilities even for something like this.  He wondered if he could...?  His gaze dropped to the bonbons in the special pouch at his hip.  Better not...

And by the end of their endeavors, there was a lavish spread prepared, and it looked pretty good.  Shizuo kept it from his features for politeness, but he was very anxious to eat now.  With how enthusiastic her father was about culinary arts, he predicted this would be _pretty good_.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #014_

The Lunatics now run the asylum
Doctors are dead, nurses are tied up
They've taken it over and barricaded themselves inside it
The Lunatics now run the asylum









​
Ikari folded his arms over his chest as he listened to the man shout at it Shobu.  He was growing bored and had begun to walk away, turning his back to the man.  However he froze, eyes wide when the man spoke about that place.  The man went on about paperwork and subsidizing but all he really heard was that the man had some kind of connection to the Hell they had strapped him in.  When Shobu finished interrogating him, Ikari turned around and walked toward the man, taking a knee and speaking into his ear.

"If I find out you had any further involvement with the Asylum...  Well, I don't really have to tell you what I'm going to do to you."

He rose from the man and glared down at him before walking over to Shobu.  "Alright boss-man.  What's next on the to do list?"


----------



## Island (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex

Would you believe that by the time I was showered and changed, I already smelled the deceptively delicious scent of dinner creeping its way upstairs? It seemed like father was making a lot of progress with dinner, and he would be finished within the hour. On one hand, I could?ve gone to help, but on the other, I had the opportunity to sit down and watch some television like I was doing before this whole fiasco began.

?Hirari!? Mother called up to me.

Oh, come on. I just couldn?t catch a break, could I?

?Yes, mother?? I shouted, hoping that I didn?t actually need to leave my room.

?Come downstairs, I need your help with something.? She shouted back.

Of course she did.

Again, I was quick to answer her call and made my way downstairs to the living room where she sat going through several books scattered across the floor.

?Err??? I raised an eyebrow.

?I would like your opinion, dear.? She shuffled through her books. ?The book club wants me to choose what we read next, and there are so many good books to choose from. I?m thinking about _A Tale of Two Villages_, but the girls might want to read something a little more exciting, you know??

Okay, so maybe she actually _had_ a book club, and its members just happened to be _be_ assassins.

Either way, mother rambled on for a few minutes about book selections, under the false assumption that I was familiar with any of this literature.

Hirari!? Father?s voice echoed from the kitchen. ?Dinner is almost ready. Set the table.?

Yes! Thank you, father!

Mother appeared disappointed at first, but I attempted a smile which he happily returned. Then I went into the kitchen for the silverware and placemats. It appeared that Shizou decided to stay and help father with dinner which hopefully resulted in it actually being good. I wouldn?t get my hopes up however, since whenever mother or I helped, it would turn out terrible regardless. Nevertheless, I entered and exited the kitchen without saying a word, heading straight for the dining room to perform my task. For obvious reasons, I had to make a couple trips, but these were again, silent and uneventful?

Until finally, dinnertime?

Father brought out his dishes one at a time as mother and I took our usual seats. It appeared that it would be just the four of us tonight. Sometimes Nobou or one of our other bodyguards ate with us, usually be because they were around, but it was neither expected nor preferred. After all, they had their own lives and families outside of us, and although we enjoyed the branch families, we preferred quiet dinners amongst the three of us and whatever guests we (rarely) brought home.

It appeared like tonight?s dinner consisted of some kind of stew with garlic bread and salad, something nontraditional but nevertheless simple and hard to mess up. I couldn?t fathom how father could mess up stew, but nevertheless, mother and I exchanged glances and prepared for the worst.

Father led the meal gatha, and we all bowed our heads in prayer.

When it finished, I glanced at mother and waited for her to take the first bite so I could ready myself for how awful this dinner was going to be. Unfortunately, she had the same idea, so we spent a moment staring blankly at each other.

Father gazed at us curiously for a moment but shrugged it off and turned to his dish, which, as usual, he ate without issue.

Then, almost harmonically, mother and I turned our attentions to Shizou to see what he thought of the stew?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha_
_________

"Shin Jeeha?"

"Huh, what?" I mutter, waking up and rubbing the sleep out of my ways, my vision still blurry from having just woken up. Looking up, I saw two people; one young, nervous looking guy, about my age, with black hair and glasses, holding some kind of clipboard and feverishly taking notes . . . and one other woman, about 20 or so, with long dark hair. Both were dressed in lab coats, but my mind instantly phased out the guy behind her and focused on the woman.

"We're ready to begin the healing." The woman said. Behind her, the guy began scratching on his board with his pen again. I wonder what he was taking notes o- hah, nah, I didn't really care. After forming some kind of seal with her hands, her right hand began to glow with some sort of pretty, green hue. Chakra?

"Am I in a dream, or are you really that hot?" Naturally, I had to hit on her instantly.

"Hmm~" She smiled, amused, and just shook her head. "Just lay still, and the treatment should be over in a bit." The nurse said, and hovered her hand over my chest. A warm sensation spread across it, and the pain began to subside. I could almost _feel_ the bones mending themselves in place. 

And then the feeling left. Her hand moved away, and she looked down, examining my chest and the place where my ribs broke. "How does it feel right now?"

"The pain . . . is gone." I frown, patting my chest with one hand excitedly. No pain at all! "How did you do that?" I ask, looking up.

"Shōsen Jutsu." She answered, and then smiled sympathetically. "Though, it's a bit out of a Genin's league. Maybe if you were older."  The nurse winked.

Then they left, telling me to take better care of myself in the future, I got changed, left and went back home, blah blah blah.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hakaizen
-* Identity Crisis?  Not for me. *-*

Hakaizen stirred from the reluctant, uneasy sleep he had allowed himself to slip into when he got in the vehicle.  It must have been several hours, because snow was coming down around them in flurries, a good indicator that they were in or near the constantly cold Land of Iron.  He sat up, blinking a few times as he looked outside of the cold window.  To his left was Ryuuza and Yohoshi, sitting quietly in the vehicle.  The silence was tense and awkward, because Hakaizen knew what they were thinking.  He was thinking the same thing.  Thinking about the blood on his hands.  He sighed and clenched his fists a few times.  His hands were shaking from the adrenaline.  That was a good sign.  It showed that his body hadn't adapted to killing yet.  The vehicle gave a lurch and Hakaizen immediately thought they were under attack again but Ryuuza rose a hand.  The old man's eyes slowly opened.

"We've arrived."

They got out of the car and Hakaizen looked up at the giant, ancient-looking building.  It was traditional Japanese with large, castle ramparts and walls in a defense against siege by land.  Yohoshi gently clapped him on the back with a gentle smile.  "Come on.  This way, Hakaizen."  He was lead into the construct, given a quick tour, and then left to do what he will.  He adventured around, looking into whatever wasn't classified or otherwise forbidden.  His searches led him to a Research and Development room.  A kind old man there, clearly a scientist or doctor, judging from his coat, showed him around the room, letting him try things.  Hakaizen's favorite had been a slip of paper.  When the user focused chakra into it, one of five things would happen.  If you had an affinity for Katon, the paper would catch fire.  If you had affinities for Suiton, the paper would become soaked and limp.  If you had an affinity for wind, the paper would be sliced in half.  If your affinity was to lightning, sparks would come off of the paper.  Finally, if doton was your affinity, the paper would crust over with dirt.  His paper turned soggy.

"Ah, an Uchiha with water element?"

Hakaizen smiled.  It made him different.  He wasn't a typical Uchiha.  He just needed to find out exactly who he was.





He was too young for this shit.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Home_
_________

At home, I immediately go to find my grandpa, remembering I had a question to ask him before . . . well, before I got hospitalized. Getting your ribs broken had a funny way of making you forget stuff. "Hey, grandpa." I approached, finding my grandpa in the garden watering some flowers and doing the gardening.

"Ah, you're back." He turned back, lifting up his watering can to momentarily stop pouring water over the garden. "What is it?"

"So, you know the mission I went on?" I ask.

"Yes?"

"So I met this Hyūga girl . . . "

My grandpa dropped the watering can immediately. "What did you do?!" His facial expression did a complete 180, going from 'calm and relaxed' to 'stormy and furious'. 

"Uh, nothing." I frown, scratching my head. "Well, we had a sparring session, and she did this cool jutsu at the end called Kaiten or something? Have you heard of that?"

His facial features contorted again, going from wrinkled and angry, his eyes narrowed and his lips locked into a perpetual frown, to a curious look. Arching his eyebrows, my grandpa relaxed his frown a little, turning it from an angry frown into more of a curious one. "Yes, what about it?" He asked.

"Well. Do we have anything like that?" I asked, hands dug into my pockets as usual. "Having a defensive technique like that seems pretty useful~"

And then his frown curled upwards into a proud smile. Man, my grandpa sure was flexing those facial muscles today. "Indeed." He bent down to place his watering can on the soil, and rolled up his sleeves. "We do have such a technique . . . though it's not strictly a part of the Enlightenment of Ember and Flame's tree, but more of a peripheral technique. Let's go to the training grounds. We're going to need the space." He explained, and I nodded.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

"The Chakura no Shouheki, known as the Chakra Barrier technique," my grandpa explained, "is a defensive jutsu designed by my master, after observing the techniques of the Hyūga. It was originally made to intercept a special technique, used by the master of the Heaven's Union."

"Eh? Why?" I frowned. "Aren't the Five Heavenly Paths meant to _protect_ the master of Heaven's Union?"

"Traditions are merely rocks, Jeeha. And like rocks, they too can be worn away by the currents of time . . . and circumstances. Though traditionally, this was our role, time drifted and the Heaven's Union . . . changed." He said, and then gave a sigh. "But that's a story for another day. What's important is your training. The now."

"Right." I agreed. 

"When you observed the Hyūga girl use Kaiten, did you notice anything in particular?" My grandpa asked.

"Yeah . . . " I say slowly, recalling memories of my fight with Hirari, and trying to think back to our final 'clash' of techniques. "Yeah. She kind of rotated, and expelled chakra from her body to form a barrier of chakra, then used the spin of the rotation to deflect my attack."

"Right." Grandpa said, pleased, and then nodded. "Our technique, however, is incomplete, and because it's an art borrowed from their clan it will stay that way forever. Unlike their Kaiten, the chakra barrier does not incorporate rotating, and instead of blocking as well as deflecting, this technique merely blocks." He explained, before adding: "Furthermore, it's also less chakra efficient than Kaiten. Where their technique expels a set amount of chakra and gives it form by spinning it rapidly around the body, this technique requires a constant flow of chakra to flow outwards . . ."

"Meaning it's best used at intervals, and in bursts?" I interrupt, but my grandpa didn't seem too annoyed about it. In fact, he seemed kind of pleased.

"Exactly that." He answered, smiling again. "Make the largest fireball you can. I'll demonstrate the technique to you." He ordered, pointing at me.

Well, if he insisted . . . 

Getting up, I moved my hands towards my chest area and stare at the space of air in between my hands, imagining it as fuel to just burn with my chakra. That's all it was. Oil. And my chakra was the fire that would ignite it. Breathing in, I spark the air and immediately create a palm sized fireball, the embers dancing and flickering in my eyes, continuously growing in size, before I was barely able to hold it. "Here goes~" I say, and then launch it.

With a deafening explosion, the fireball explodes upon impact, covering the area around my grandpa in black smoke and fog. I waited, and the smoke began to clear away . . . revealing my grandfather, unscathed by my strongest attack, and a clear barrier of chakra surrounding his entire body.

Whistling, I raise an eyebrow and rub my hands excitedly. "That is so _cool_!" I grin

"Indeed." Comments my grandpa, walking out of the smoke and dropping down the barrier. "Now, the key to learning this technique is . . . the feeling of constant danger and pressure. Without the fear of getting hit by an attack, you'll never be able to master the technique. The first step to this jutsu is to conquer your fear." He grins as well, before lighting a small ember in his hand. "And to help you with this, I'll constantly be attacking you with weak attacks until you use it. I wonder. Will it take it longer for you to run out of stamina dodging, or will it take more time for you to learn the technique?"

Oh crap.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hakaizen
-* *K.I.D.S* *-*









​
Hakaizen gave a wide smile as he stumbled across what was going to easily be his favorite room.  First off, it was heated, hot to the point it was like a summer's day in the room.  Secondly, the heat came from points all over, so it didn't have that unnatural feel that most heating gave off.  And thirdly, his favorite part, was the large pool in the center of the room.  There was a man in there who looked like he had just finished toweling off, as he was dressed, but his hair was still slightly damp.  

"Oh, hey.  You must be Ryuuza's grandson."  Hakaizen nodded.  

"Hey, what's this pool for?"  The man smiled.  "Looking for a swim, huh?  Sure, go ahead.  We usually use this place for water training, but right now it's free.  You can find swimwear in the back."  The man slipped on his socks and slid open the door out of the room.  "Have fun."  Hakaizen didn't need to be told twice.  He ran to the other side of the room, running on the surface of the water as he went in order to save time.  He quickly made it to the other side and went into the back.  Categorized by size and style was swimwear for either gender.  He quickly stripped down and donned a pair of tight-fitting shorts, looked like they were part of a wetsuit.

He jogged back to the edge of the pool and dove in, swimming down to the bottom as he went.  It was about twelve feet deep, easily swam.  He returned to the surface and exhaled the oxygen from his lungs, taking in a new, fresh breath and holding it was he vanished once more beneath the surface.  It felt incredible to swim.  He was weightless, floating in an endless abyss.  It was relaxing to say the least, and he felt more at home under the water than he'd felt in his own household back in Konoha in months.  It disappointed him how the Uchiha lacked a pool, only had rivers and lakes in the nearby forests.  _Maybe I love swimming so much because this whole time Suiton was my element...  That would explain it._


----------



## Fedster (Mar 7, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Strength Training [5/6]_

If he wanted to play with the cat, she might as well give him the tiger.

"You're doing better than I thought, Misa. It is as if you want me to use _that_."

"WHAT?!", Misa completely forgot about the sparring and complained. He just couldn't...Or at least, he _wouldn't_ use that jutsu here, in this moment. "It's just unfa...!", She began telling him, but she stopped, for Rei seized her vulnerability and delivered an elbow blow to her stomach. The bastard. She landed on her back.

"Don't get distracted.", her father said. Of course, never take the eyes off the enemy. Not even when they threat to use a B-rank jutsu that turns you into a cat. Misa stood up steadily, with one of her hands over her belly. Oh, he was going to pay for that.

She leapt forward once more. She tried to hit him with kicks and punches, but he blocked them effortlessly, and often counter-attack, and Misa barely escaped his blows. There should be something she could do. If jutsus were allowed now...

Wait! That was it!


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2013)

*The Kage's Closeup!!*

Underneath the splendor of the stars in the night sky there walks a rather unremarkable looking man clad in tattered hooded tunic. This man’s appearance is complete and total misnomer as he is in fact one of the most important individuals on the planet. In the dead of night he is journeying up a mountain ravine stopping in a completely innocuous spot, he puts his hand on the earthen hide of the mountain. Underneath the cowl the flicker of a green chakra in his eyes can be seen as his hand begins to glow and the rocks begin to part. He is late for the meeting that he himself called to order, however if you are important enough people will wait for you. Moving through the cavern he came to a winding staircase that was poorly lit except for a single torch. Taking the torch he descended deeper into the cavern to a seat made of the mountain’s stone. A gust of wind put the torch out as he sat atop the chair.

“Hello All, with my arrival we can convene the 504th meeting of the Kage High Council.”

There was no light in this room just the cloak of darkness shrouding the Kages and their identities. Such a precaution was seldom used but in these times, with the subject matter about to be discussed this was absolutely and totally necessary. Usually these meetings were highly publicized as should be the case when the world’s superpowers came together, but the tilt of these discussions required a clandestine nature.

“Took you long enough, Hokage We are glad you could make it to the very meeting you called forth And here of all places, when was the last time we used this? Are we a bunch of supervillains plotting the end of the world?”

The cadence of the one speaking was hyperactive; there were no pauses in his speech. The voice lacked the tenor or gravel you would think a distinguished individual such as a Kage should have. It did not have the mark of experience, which helped to betray the relative youth of its bearer to the others. 

“That’s enough banter. This is an official meeting regardless of it’s off the books nature. And if we were called to meet here using “that” particular manner it must be of utmost importance. Hokage you have the floor.”

Powerful, authoritative, and strong just as the elder statesman of these meetings should be. He spoke with refined eloquence that brought a sort of gravitas to the most simple of requests. The others clamored as the Hokage cleared his throat before speaking.

“Well everyone we all know that we are in an era of unbridled competition. While we are not officially at war some of our interactions with those who split from us have been violent in nature…”

“You mean they attack us and we haven’t crushed them like the ants that they are!!!”

A thunderous boom came from the end of the room opposite to the Hokage’s location. There was a stone table in between all of them and with fervent passion the most militant of the Kages threatened to smash it. This was the Tsuchikage a man who had long made it known he had no intentions of a peaceful armistice, he wanted to start with a pound of flesh and move up incrementally in weight. At this point the rest of the Council was use to such outbursts so paying no heed the Hokage continued.

“A convoy with a very respected shinobi by the name of Uzumaki Inoue was ambushed. I choose my words very carefully as she was traveling with three others and found herself stricken with a fighting force over five times the size of hers.”

There was whispering about as the Hokage reported the incident to the other Kages. They had all known Uzumaki Inoue due to her proud lineage and astounding prowess as a kunoichi. The report of her death was not secret, but the fact she was ambushed was.

“I say this with a heavy heart and a clear mind, there is a powerful traitor amongst in our faction. I have thought this for months as I have seen this same situation play out over and over again. These are no mere skirmishes between the White and the Black, we have been unknowingly been sending our men to be slaughtered.”

“There are no traitors in Iwakagure,Hokage!!!!”

The Tsuchikage snarled and banged his fist on the table with much more force than his previous wallop as the entire cavern shook. The outpouring of his chakra provided a quite oppressive weight that could have crushed a normal man, but not those who had gathered here today.

“What of that Mugenshi girl who returned to your village after two years away at sea? I have it on good authority that she marched right into Fuzenkagure and attacked the son of Reiji Matsuzaki. What if she was really just passing information along? Are you sure it’s not one of your…”

“We can not be sure it is one person or a network that has infiltrated all of our intelligence divisions. If what the Hokage is saying is true we find ourselves in a perilous situation. Fracturing the group with indiscriminate accusations will not get us any closer to the truth. Since you called us all here I suppose you have a plan, Hokage.”

“Why yes I do, Ushiokage. What I suggest is infiltration.”

This caused the others to murmur once again as to what “infiltration” could mean. It would be hard to just drop off a capable shinobi into an enemy territory and have them act as if they had always been there.

“Crafting an identity for world renowned shinobi is out of the question, but sending lesser known shinobi is not so bad. I’ve already started assembling potential candidates from our entire faction and crafting cover IDs. We will sneak in a group of genin and have them infiltrate the Black’s infrastructure. Have them gather intel and see if they can lock down the mole.”

“How do you propose we do that?”

*CRICK*

The lighting of a match brings the attention of all the Kage’s to a singular man. His face patted with patches of white makeup, a wild glint of malevolence in his eyes, and a mien that exudes a manic disposition.



“That’s where I come in gentleman and boy do I have big big plans that will put a smile on your face. Hu he he HA HA HA HA HA!!!”​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 7, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*M & R's*​
*"It's a turf war, on a global scale. I'd rather hear both sides of the tale."*​
Ryuu sat in the raggedy old bar with the scent of cheap liquor filling his nostrils. He took a heavy swig of beer, and let the mug drop with a thunk, wrist rubbing away frothy residue from the side of his mouth. "So let me get this straight, you guys wander around helping people? What in the fuck are you, heroes?"

"Yeah, sorta." "No."

Roshi and Makoto shared a glance, eyes gesturing as if the other was wrong.

"Doesn't matter. You should be more careful with who you meddle in the affairs of."

Ever the optimist, Roshi said, "You're a good person, I can tell." 

"What? Fuck out of here with that. I'm a twisted bastard. I've lived as a twisted bastard, and I'll probably die as one as well." Ryuu disagreed, dropping the empty mug as he stood. "Thanks for the drink."

"Hold it, we helped you, the least you could do is help us. You should meet with our leader..." Makoto said, a smile forming.

"Why in the fuck should I help you? I never asked for your help you nosy bitch." Ryuu replied with careful stretching to see just how busted up he was. Everything hurt. Yep, he was still pretty fucked up.

"You're an asshole. Do you think you can just do whatever you want? What makes you think you can walk all over people? Son of a bitch!" Makoto lunged at him, but Roshi restrained her, offering a timid smile after.

"Stupid bitch," Ryuu muttered irritably, before sighing, and facing her. "Fine, what in the fuck do you two want from me?"

Before they could respond the door opened, a large figure standing at the entrance to the bar. He slowly entered, mean mugging anyone present, a solid scowl displayed. He seemed to loathe everyone initially, making him remarkably similar to Ryuu.



"Oh, hey Boss! RZ we might've gotten a new recruit! His name is Ryuu!" Roshi exclaimed.

Taking off his sunglasses, RZ said, "I recognize you. You're that rich kid. Mr. Two Second CEO. I know who you are... and I know what you've done. Most importantly, I know _what_ you are."

Roshi and Makoto appeared confused, but said nothing.

"Well, RZ. As you can imagine then I'm very a busy man. So let's cut the shit and get to it. What in the fuck do you want from me?"

The big man, originally a Kumo nin smiled. He exited M & R's and climbed in the front of some old beat up purple car that resembled a Station Wagon with the top violently torn off. Smiling in his direction, RZ said, "I'd like to tell you a little story about Black and White. What? If you thinkin' 'bout bein' my brother, it don't matter which side you from little homie. You good. Let's ride."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2013)

*The Kid
New Housemate...*

"Alright boss-man.  What's next on the to do list?"

The Kid knew what the answer was but when Shobu actually said it aloud... well knowing wasn't enough to brace him from the actualized reality.

"SHOBU!!!!!!!!!!!"

---

The train ride back through the underground tunnels that led from Amekagure to Kirikagure was uneventful. Actually that's not entirely true, The Kid had saw a bird with baps as because as his head, and he approached her. However Shobu put his big fat nose into the situation and ruined it just as The Kid was explaining to her the character her breast implied she had. Didn't Shobu know that his englishman accent gave him license to say ordinarily offensive things and come off as charming? Anyway it was about three quarters of a day before they had found themselves back in Kirkagure. Shobu had squared everything away with the Amekagure police, gave Dokumatsu a reward, and made Ikari his ward much to the chagrin of The Kid. The conversation about Ikari went somewhat like this...

"Are you bloody mad? How are you going to put that insane wanker around sodding kids! He might eat them!!!"

Which was met with a comment that went alot like...

"Well you see I'm already housing a thief who keeps them up past their bedtime which makes them fall asleep during classes. Atleast with the murderous monster I can use the threat of him eating them to make them behave properly."

It was not the positive or progressive dialogue the young swashbuckler had hoped for. They pulled into Kirikagure at the underground platform and quickly traversed from the subway to the surface, the allure of a soft padded surface spurring them on. As they got to the door of Shobu's cottage he stopped and looked at both silver maned young men.

"So listen guys you both are going to need to get jobs if you're going to be living with me. Real jobs, not pickpocketing or contract killing, basically nothing illegal. So tomorrow morning I'll be putting in a request for you to work as shinobi under me. As are the rules we'll be getting one other person as well. So get a good night's sleep as bright and early tomorrow you both become upstanding citizens of society.

He unlocked and opened the door ushering The Kid inside who took to grumbling obscenities under his breath as he went toward the couch.

"Ikari we will find the people who did this to you, but I have a very simple rule if you want my help. You are not to kill anyone without my approval, I'd leave it up to you but you have pretty piss poor self control. I can't have you murdering people in Kirikagure without it being sanctioned."​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hakaizen
-* Decided *-*









​
Hakaizen emerged from the water swinging back his head and smoothing his soaked hair back and away from his eyes.  He exhaled a happy breath and just floated in one spot, thinking to himself.  He focused chakra to his hands in order to push himself out of and on top of the water, using the water walking technique.  He walked along the surface, heading to the edge of the pool and went into the backroom.  Near the swimsuits was a showering room with everything anyone could possibly need, ever.  It seemed like it was for guests, as it had way more than what a samurai would need after a swim.  He peeled off the soaked shorts and bathed quickly, making sure to get clean but wanting to spend too long in the bath.  When he finished he walked by the sink and mirror when a small bottle caught his eye.  He lifted it and read the words printed on the side.

"Mōhatsu senryō?  Hair dye?"

He looked up at his reflection, his bright blue eyes falling on his shock of deep red hair.  It had extended to his shoulders now, getting a bit longer than he'd like.  He frowned a bit at himself before chuckling and turning on the water.  He overturned the bottle onto his hand, pouring out some of the mixture within and rubbing it into his scalp.  While he was doing so he reached to the side for a nearby pair of scissors.

---​
Ryuuza entered the pool air, only to not see anyone there.  He looked to the sides a bit before stepping toward the pool.  "Hakaizen?"

With a small splash Hakaizen emerged from the waters, vaulting easily on the edge of the pool and out of the water.  He looked up at his grandfather and gave him a smile.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



"Hey, Jii-san.  Need something?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2013)

*The Beginning
*
There sits a man in his office, his chair turned away from the door, and his entire being obscured by the darkness of his office. This man is perhaps the most influential figure in the entire shinobi world, the Hokage. He reaches for tape recorder and begins to speak.

?Shinobi tradition holds that a group of youths must come together and begin an apprenticeship underneath a highly respected Jounin of the village. They stay with this Jounin until such a time comes when they are ready to move on from being Genin and are promoted to Chuunin. There use to be exams for this sort of promotion but due to the splintered condition of the world these shinobi are now promoted for acts of exemplary performance.  Now we need these kids to be more than they have ever been, to save lives with what they are about to do.?

He undoes his glove and bites down on his thumb. Creating a symbol from his bloodied thumb that glows upon completion.

*Team 4: *

Hisashi ?Ryuhou? Fujibayashi
Masami Masuyo Senju II

*Team 7:*

Marietta
Hatake Shizuo
Hyuuga Hirari

*Team 1:*

Ezreal Erizawa II
Retsu Wakahisa
?????

*Team 6:*

Nekoma Misa
Shin Jeeha
Kateshi Miwa Toriyama

?Go... gather these children and bring them together. They are to meet at one of these designated locations. He will brief them.?

The shape of four silhouetted humanoid figures can be seen dashing out of the Hokage's office. Presumably to meet and gather these children.
​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 7, 2013)

Jin

The nights moon gleamed very brightly this night. As he broke into a sight, he laid under the  start upon the grassy plains of Fuzen grounds. The flowers sway at the rhythmic patterns the winds blew. Left and right, they couldn't help rub off on Jin's skin. Eyes closed, mind subdued of all thoughts. The child just stared at the nights sky witnessing the starts gleam brilliantly. Ironically, he was bored of the beauty of the sight. He had witnessed the same sky countless of time, he has seen it's ripples of light gleam on it unreachable surface, while it's moon gazed upon the Earth. Uncaring of us humans. This sight was now dull, it held no meaning rather than just another sweet, peaceful night here at the district of Fuzen grounds. 

"Now, if only Hanako was here..."

He mumbled under his breath, of course things with her around were always amusing. Just because of her vivid personality, their conversation, even though small, were always entertaining in someway or form. They were always enough to have him crack a smile, but lately he couldn't help but feel an unease build up inside of him. Ever since he met that child, that Zenki character, he's felt like things wouldn't always stay the same with him. Something was inevitably wrong. 

Of course, he couldn't blame it all on Solstice, he was mad. He knew that his sanity was clinging on a thread. That he couldn't really tell anymore what was real, and what was dreams. Dreams were all now so true, they were clear, unlike before they were a fabrication created by his inner entity, the other mad self that was contained within the bowels of his subconscious. And even though he had managed to not only subdue it, but welcome it into his soul. He had seen the world in a different light. The will of strength continues to burn bright in his soul, the will that continues to feed Solstice source of power.

The world will no longer bind him into his unknown past. He couldn't recreate it even if he wanted either way. He had blocked those thoughts upon a veil of darkness. Closing his eyes, he mediated. The surrounding were quiet, sounds of leaves rustling under the wind, the streams of water coursing through the earth with gently greatness. The nocturnal animals awakening and going about their routines. All reached the ears of the boy who so forcefully desired to forget. 

Yes, it was so simple to forget. For him, blocking his memories were so simple. Forcing himself to forget was so simple, wanting to forget however... there is were lied the problem. Why? Why would he desire to forget to begin with? Even his mind could not answer this, it's been 10 years since he last suffered a life endangering event, but why was it so bad that he wanted to forget? His mind no longer made sense to him... He didn't even know what his thoughts were composed off anymore...

"Am I insane?"  ​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
The Hyuuga Complex

_Oh. My. God._

Shizuo took his first spoonful of soup, and looked bewildered as he felt Hirari and her mother's eyes on him.  He stopped mid morsel, unsure if he was breaking some unsaid Hyuuga household table etiquette protocol.  Was it impolite to eat before his hosts?  Shizuo took a tentative bite of bread now as well, letting out a tense breath as he waited to see the reactions about the table.  He tore a small morsel off, then froze.  Usually, at his home, he would slip pieces of his meal to Cenn, who had a strange liking of human dishes.  He hesitated now, the pup waiting at the door to the living room for his signal.  It might not have been the wisest idea with two Byakugan wielders at the table, and he hesitated now.

If he thought poorly of the dishes, it either didn't show, he masked it very well, or he wasn't immediately aware of the fact.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 7, 2013)

Jin

Journal Entry #923

I've witnessed how men continue to glare at me with eyes engulfed with a undoubted amount of pity and remorse. These people began to question me constantly about my well being, my health, my overall status and condition of both how stable I was physically and mentally. My foster father continued to deliver stranger treatments at the dusk of night, while quietly observing my every movement he deliberately made me do puzzles and ask random question i still don't know how to properly answer. Today's question was "Who are you?", simple as this question may sound I couldn't speak, I inevitably entered a state of shock, and began to question my reality. While it was a simple question that could be answered with the idiom that was giving to me "Jin" It held not true meaning, by this time. I had forgotten my real name and I had not desire to inherit another. When asked again, I simply replied with a "I don't know."

Father looked bitter after witnessing that display. But he never did answer or complain, he always made that same face while writing on his table board. Writing for what seemed like an eternity, he just scribbled words into a white canvas, while darting his eyes towards me every few seconds, he ended his scribbling and looked at me silently once more. This process repeated itself newly, each time he questioned me, he wrote it down and then just stared for a moment. I never got use to those eyes of his, I never learn to care for them, even as a kid I could understand that this man could never be my actual father. My sense told me that he wasn't any type of father any man should have. He was as mad as the rest of the world. 

While I noted those expression he forcefully tried to hide from me, I could notice disgust in this eyes. I noted anger on his eyes. He didn't have the patience to deal with his very own adopted child. However, I could never understand what was that thrived them to adopt someone such as me, their guinea pig. Their very own test subject. When I fist asked them, they never even tried to answer the question they always danced around it and began to feel irritated if I continued to speak of them of it. They always just replied with a simple nod or slight hum. One that always got on my nerves, one that caused some tick in mind to boil.

I always hated them for it. Not because they neglected to answer the question.

But about their lack of care for their own adopted child.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 7, 2013)

_Vora_
Teams

Vora covered her eyes from the sun, she was tired and she didn?t want to do anything, and last night with Silvio was enough to drain her for days. The covers were heavy as she curled up in a ball, hoping to fall back to sleep, but the stale air that was underneath the covers made her poke her head back out and shut her eyes. Her back towards the window, she the light didn?t hit her eyes as hard and she didn?t mind. Vora could feel her eye lids getting heavy so she wrapped herself tighter as she felt herself go to sleep.

Closing her eyes she winced when she heard her door slam open, she didn?t even need to know who it was because of the sound of shuffling feet.

?Wake up Vora!? her brother?s high pitched voice called out as he poked her in the face, Vora growled as she turned away from him, ?Vora wake up! Wake up!?

?Let me sleep a little longer.? Vora begged putting the covers above her head, ?Please 5 more minutes, I?ll be up then.?

?But its 3?? her brother said and she knew that it wasn?t over, she felt something heavy on her side, ?Up! Up! Mommy wants you up!?

?Sleep! Just let me sleep Haku!? Vora screamed at her brother from underneath the covers, but then the covers were ripped from off her and the sun had greeted her most unkindly by blinding.

?Ah!!!? her screams wrung out as she covered her eye lids and began to toss and turn, she covered her eyes and she felt her stomach crush as her brother was still on top of her.

?V?? He called out grabbing her hands, ?V, you okay??

He pulled one of her hands off and that was when she jumped up and grabbed him. He screamed as Vora tickled him, she was getting him back for waking her up so early! Especially since the past couple days she went over her grandmother?s house and worked there. She just wanted to sleep and for that her brother must pay the ultimate price.

?You woke the tickle monster now pay!? Vora said attacking his side, ?Rawr! Say you are sorry! Say it!?

?Stop playing up there!? Her mother called from downstairs and like always her voice was enough to get them to both pay attention, ?Vora, Haku, come down and eat!?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 7, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Riding around Ame*​
*Chillin' with the Boss of the Slums. Unh?!*​
Ryuu rode along with his arms crossed, listening to the tale of the shinobi world before the arrival of White and Black. He was mildly interested, and kept a sideways glance on the bearded man driving and offering a free history lesson. At the end of it he pulled up to and parked at an obscure little restaurant, head swinging over to face Ryuu as he said, "That's where we come in. We're fighting the enemy, to create a peaceful resolution. Anyway, let's grab somethin' to eat. You smoke?"

Taking the gestured cigarette from a pack, Ryuu allowed RZ to light it, and relaxed in the passenger seat as the fumes soothed his ever-present rage. "So, how exactly do you do that?" Ryuu asked while staring ahead with an unreadable expression.

"Simple. We take out the White. Hit 'em hard. Absolute power corrupts absolutely. What do you think is going to happen if they take full control? The people won't have a voice."

"So you're traitors." Ryuu confirmed, eyes thinning as he faced the sky. Exhaling, he release a cloud of smoke while nibbling idly on the little cancer stick. "Traitors, and terrorists. Interesting. Shouldn't you be working with the Black, then? How in the fuck are you planning to change the world like this?"

"Naw, the Black ain't the answer either. It's freedom, brotha'. Total freedom. Times are changing. Why do we even need to be led? We're one war away from a Totalitarian society little homie. While the little sheeple march in line we'll do our thing. You in?" RZ's husky voice asked Ryuu, the ambitious man's meaty fingers folding.

"You've lost your fuckin' mind," Ryuu said with a thoroughly amused chuckle. "No, I'm not _in_ you chubby bastard. Call me when you've thought this through. I'm just a simple ninja."

"You're also the heir of one of the most influential men in the world. You could hook us up with weapons. We could form our own faction." RZ anxiously explained.

"You've got my answer." Ryuu replied as he flicked the smoked remainder of his cigarette aside. "So, are we going inside or what?"

"Hold up. Hey, D!" RZ cried upon spotting Dokumaru. He flagged the genin down. "Come grab a bite with me! I've got a proposition for you!" RZ yelled while Ryuu walked ahead, entering the restaurant.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 7, 2013)

Ezreal II - Level 3 - Mission
The setting is a misty port that gives the feeling of a horror film taking place. Considering what this village is known for, that answer wouldn't be too far off.

Yes, this is the Mist Village, a piece of Black that has a rather bloody history. But whatever that history may be, the boy stepping out of the wooden boat, wouldn't mind taking them as comrades. That's because he knows you just give off labels like 'good' and 'evil' to people.

So, he'll watch this village with clean eyes. Though, he isn't a fool, the boy knows that they are the enemy of the faction he belongs to. So he's a target that can be killed if he screws up. 

His name is Ezreal Erizawa II and he's here on a mission that's pretty dirty. 

His blue eyes scan across the foreign land filled with mist. It definitely gives off the feeling of a shinobi village, even if he wasn't fully in there yet. He turns around to send farewell to the old man that brought him here

But there's no one there, just the ocean sea. Ezreal gives off a small smirk before turning back around to the other direction. 

It's too bad he couldnt say goodbye

But whatever 

Ezreal has too many fun thing's to do, to worry about some rude old man.

His yellow shoes stepped across the wet land 

His head covered by the brown hood of the cloak, he made his unwanted intrusion through the unofficial enemy's gate. 

There he saw them, the nest of villagers that could all potentially be his opponent

Be his target to destroy 

The excitement made him want to cry out

MUDA MUDA MUDA!!!"

But he didn't, there would be a later and better time for that.

He can't wreck havoc and destroy something.

Besides, because there is something that he shouldn't destroy,

Makes it all the better
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hakaizen
-* Going To the Black *-*









​
Hakaizen was pulling on a jacket as he followed his grandfather.  He had gotten a good rest and was getting a little stir crazy when the older man had came in and told him to get dressed, they were going to Black.  At first Hakaizen had believed that the purpose of this was some kind of war incitement, but Ryuuza had had quickly denied this.  As members of the neutral Iron Country, they could cross the borders without begetting retaliation.  Not everyone was pleased with their presence, but it wasn't breaking any laws or embargoes.  They would be arriving in Kirigakure no Sato, and from there he didn't know what would happen next, but he was guessing they would head somewhere else afterward.

"So.  You look different."

Hakaizen smirked a bit.  "I'm an Uzumaki _and_ an Uchiha.  Uchiha's typically have black hair, and Uzumaki's have blue eyes.  There's also one thing Uzumaki's have that Uchiha's don't."  Ryuuza rose an eyebrow and looked back at him.  "What?"  Hakaizen smiled at him widely.  "The ability to get over the past.  My mom is gone.  Killing every single person allied with the Black isn't gonna change that.  As an Uzumaki, the only way to honor her memory is to fight to defend those I love.  No matter what, I will protect those who are precious to me."  Ryuuza smiled at this.  "It seems you are really figuring out who the man you want to be is."  Hakaizen chuckled lightly.

"Yeah.  I guess I am."


----------



## Kei (Mar 7, 2013)

_Vora_
Teams

?I take it you completely forgot that you are meeting with your teams today?? her mother asked once Vora came downstairs from taking a shower, she pushed a plated filled with scrambled eggs, toast, and a side of bacon, ?You don?t want to be late do you??

Vora placed her bacon and eggs on the toast, and began to slowly eat it, her mother winced. She never understood where those eating habits she had where she would just pile on food in one bowel and just eat it together. When asked, she just shrugs her shoulder and replies that it all goes down one way, and continues to eat whatever she mixed together. 

?I don?t want to be too late and I don?t want to be too early, it?s the difference between being over enthusiastic and being just plan rude.? She said as she finished the breakfast sandwich she had.

?And who taught you that?? her mother asked as she turned back around to fix breakfast for Haku, for the youngest out of the family he ate way too much, often eating them out of house and home before Vora comes back from helping their grandmother, ?It wasn?t me??

?I taught it myself.? Vora responded, ?It was in a book I read and I took it to heart.?

Her mother rolled her eyes as Vora grabbed her bag and placed it over her shoulders, ?Well I am out, by mom, Haku, after the meet I am going over grandmother?s house.?

?Alright be safe darling.? Her mother called out as Vora left the house, for a minute her mom didn?t let down her hand. ?I love you.?

Vora poked her head back in the door, ?I love you too!?

As Vora closed the gate behind her, she couldn?t help but think this was it. This was the day everything will change for her and she would be a real adult. Vora will fight for her home and her ideals, defeat bad guys, and protect the people she loved the most. Vora clutched her bag a bit tighter, from here on out she should act her age.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 7, 2013)

Jin

A slight memory had crossed his mind, a journal he wrote years ago about his days in his parents care. He couldn't say he wanted to remember those days, but the mind is such a strange thing. He can't control what he is reminded of, standing from the plains he laid, he rose until his body was sitting down upon the grass, witnessing the distance there was nothing but light adorning the village with their gleam. Again, something Jin had witness countless of time while living here in the village of Sin. He released a sigh that portrayed his boredom. The monotony of life as a shinobi was getting to him. This life of peace and calmness, it was all to simple, all to dull. Something needed to change drastically, maybe if he would train he could manage to gain more exiting mission, those of which would greatly improve his life tenfold. 

But yet again, life was not all about getting the best gun, or even trying it out. He could become stronger, get mission of a higher rank, he'll eventually have too, but that wouldn't help him. Not at this moment, soon those same mission would bore him. He would become someone who could lead, someone people would go too for aid, but Jin wasn't the type of man who wanted any sort of important attention centered on him. He didn't like to be the hero, he didn't like to be the villain either. If anything he consider himself around the middle. Not good, but not bad either. He did things his own way, the way he was raised to be. The way he believed it was right. He would kill a comrade if in the end it would benefit a cause, he would save one from an entire village if the terms weren't fair. 

He would use humans as shield if need may call for it, as he would shield humans if he considered it best. There were no circumstance he wouldn't do. All he needed to know was the truth, and he would take his lead the best way he can keep his conscious clean. This is what he was, this is how he thought. And there wouldn't be a single being on this Earth that would convince him otherwise. He shook his head in attempt to wake him up from his trance. Yet another sigh escaped his lips. He truly had something wrong with him if he thought of this like this. In this manner of form, he was alone in the wilderness, just... thinking.

"Yeah. I am insane."​


----------



## Kei (Mar 7, 2013)

_Vora_
Teams

The park is where default teams met, it was in all their graduation papers where to meet and when to meet, but not who you are meeting. Vora guessed that the teachers had a sense of humor and didn?t want any students try to exchange their teammate just based on names. And for that reason Vora was slightly happy, even though she rarely participated in the class, she was known for being cold towards others.

Vora put her hands behind her back as she thought about her new teammates; maybe they?ll be cool, or even beautiful. Maybe she will fall in love with one of them, or maybe they?ll be best friends forever. There were so many what ifs that her heart was felt like butterflies, though with the happy thoughts there were negatives, a lot negative.

What if they were gangsters, what if they were rude, what if they were the ones that pretended to be cool.

Or worst?

?They are all idiots.? Vora said, the thought of them being idiots made her cringe for a minute. Vora sighed for a minute as she finally sat down on the wooden bench,.

Vora pulled out a book from her bag, it was a new one but it wasn?t the one she wanted. Silvio had the one she wanted and she would never forgive him for yesterday. The horrible person had haunted her dreams, the way he defiled the books in her dreams made her almost tear up in real life. She remembered screaming at him that the book wasn?t supposed to bend that way and that water damage affected the whole book.

?Stop it Vora!? She called out to herself grabbing her hair and began to shake, ?Stop being negative it isn?t attractive.?

Nothing about her was attractive and that was why she wanted to change herself, Vora finally realized that she was out in public and went into her book. She wanted to go back to bed where the covers would hold her tight and the pillows would stroke her face. Just thinking about it was a nice enough thought?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2013)

*The Kid
It's A Girl?!?!?*

?This day has been dull as ditchwater.?

That was The Kid?s summation of the day thus far as he; Ikari, and Shobu had just concluded the paperwork in making them Tokubetsu Genin. Basically what happened was that Shobu woke the boys up up at an ungodly hour made them go to some courthouse type place and fill out forms, then submit the forms. The court deposes Shobu he answers questions and then like that they?re on the way to meet a new teammate.

?The one problem with this entire thing is that I?m not a ninja, mate. I?m a pirate, I don?t do any of that ninpo magic stuff, I reckon that it?s bad for my reputation, saavy??

This was the part where Shobu just blocked The Kid out. This was the same tirade he had attempted to go on in the morning. 

?You know what?s really terrible. I actually prefer Ikari to you and he?s a psychopath, no offense. So stop, we have to go meet this Vora Hanabi girl.?

*WOW THERE
*
The Kid picked up his pace and stepped in front of Shobu, walking backward and dodging oncoming walkers.

? ?Ey mate you never said our teammate was a girl. I just assumed it was going to be some dry bloke who wouldn?t know how to have a good time if it bit him in the arse. But now you tell us it?s some bird? I need to fix my hair now this is just bloody fantastic. Good job Shobu, I?m going to look completely unbecoming in front of this girl.?

Shobu not telling them their last teammate was in fact a girl genuinely peeved the Kid. He would have gotten his material ready had he known. Then it dawned on The Kid that Ikari was with them, which would have been impossible to forget hours ago, however once you?d been around his killing intent in the morning it made the afternoon killing intent seem non-existant.

?Ey try not to scare the poor girl. No need for her to know she?s stuck with a sodding murderer on her first day meeting us. Saavy??​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry # 015_

Ditching feds on the regular, they?re trying to catch a predator
Not the Chris Hansen type, but the Danny Glover kind
I?m a killer, everybody know I body your audio
When a shotty blow, say goodbye to your barrio you maricon









​
Ikari sat silently, lost in his own thoughts when Shobu cornered him.  Ikari raised an eyebrow, but in sheer curiosity, as he had recently been charged with watching kids and then was told to get a job.  He liked kids.  They reminded him of his little brother.  Ikari sighed when he was told not to kill anyone unless Shobu directly told him to.  He chuckled in a poor attempt at hiding his irritation at not being allowed to kill.  "Hey, man, you're the boss.  If you don't want me to kill, I won't."  He was inwardly surprised, dismayed, and just a little frightened at his affinity for killing.

"It's no problem."

---

He had spent the night tossing and turning, running from his nightmares.  They had gotten bearable, seeing as he'd had then for the past... he didn't know.  A long time.  He woke from these kinds of sleeps easily, as if he was never asleep in the first place.  Sometime after everyone was awake, The Kid was beginning his usual complaining.  Shobu made a remark about preferring his company, and it made Ikari happy for a reason he couldn't conceive.  It was a change to be complimented in some small way instead of commented on.

Shobu dropped the news and the Kid was all over it.  "A female partner?"  Ikari himself hadn't been around many of the opposite sex.  He could only wonder how this could go.  However, before he could begin his musings, The Kid wanted a word with him.

"Ey try not to scare the poor girl. No need for her to know she?s stuck with a sodding murderer on her first day meeting us. Saavy?"

Ikari glared at him.  "Listen close, kid.  I don't listen to you.  I'm here because Shobu can help me.  If I had my way, you would already be a stain.  So go talk to somebody else, you just piss me off."  He began to walk away and stopped, turning around to face him.  "And if you say the word "saavy" one more time I swear to God I will rip your tongue out of your mouth and make you eat it."  He turned his head to Shobu.  "Where's this teammate?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 7, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Rainy Days Bar & Grill*​
*Spread the Wealth*​
Ryuu let his head roll back as he stood in the lobby and took in the decor. Fuck this place was a shit hole. As technologically forward as they were, some sectors looked as if a raging Raikage smashed his way through it. Did the legendary Pain really come from here?  

"He's coming," RZ said in a definite tone while stroking his coarse beard. He wasn't positive, but he sure as hell acted as if he was. 

A table for three was paid for by RZ, who walked behind Ryuu and wiggled himself into his seat, a palm and forearm balancing the anxious man as he leaned towards Ryuu to ask, "I know what you are, too. You're from the Uchiha clan, right? That hair. You must be related to Uchiha Sasuke."

Ryuu's eye twitched in irritation. "So, you've got a base in Ame, but you're originally from Kumo along with the bitch with the fat breasts. The other guy is from Konoha. You're supposed to be Freedom Fighters or help people while wandering around, yet, you want to take down the White. You don't want to work with the Black either. I have one question. Why?"

RZ listened while telling the waitress what he wanted. Clearing his throat after, he said, "Honestly I was originally in it for the money. You know, a group of mercenaries doing what we had to do to survive. Now? I want to help the people. When the villages go to war it's the people that suffer. You know? Nobody gives a fuck about the little man."

Ryuu's arms crossed and his head bowed, contemplating this.

"Look, all I'm asking for are weapons. It'd be nice if you used your Uchiha abilities, though..."

"I'm _not_ a member of the Uchiha clan." Ryuu defiantly muttered, scowling as he did. "As for your weapons, I'll see what I can do. I owe you assholes my life. I intend to repay my debt so I can get you out of my fucking hair."

"Don't you have people you want to protect? Your father? Why are you so angry...?"

Ryuu let out a throaty laugh. "My father, huh?" He held up his shirt, which was full of bullet holes. "Fuck him. I have that flaccid little bitch to thank for the fashionable swiss cheese look I'm sporting."

"You're a ninja, though..?" RZ asked, seeking clarification.

"Fighter," Ryuu irritably muttered in response.

"I've got a guy that can help you with Ninjutsu," RZ said with a knowing grin.

"You're starting to piss me off. If I wanted to learn it, I could do it alone. As I said before, however, I'm a busy man," Ryuu replied, glancing at the man with a bored glare now. He a fist on his cheek that was slowly tightening.

"That's some strong chakra you've got there is all. It just feels like a waste. I'd hate to see someone like you die in this cold world..." RZ explained himself, sighing afterwards.

"Don't give me that sappy shit. That's not the first time I've heard the life or death speech. Don't worry about me. Power has a price, and dying...? Well, let's just say that's the least of my worries."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 7, 2013)

Jin & Hanako

It was time to return home. He stood, sluggishly, but he stood. As he patted his clothing, to be rid of an dirt or substance that had gotten on him while laying on the ground, he soon continued to walk towards his home. While he turned however, there stood Hanako. A woman her hand placed on her waist as he stared down at the young man of charcoal dakr hair, and vivid blue eyes.

"How long have you been here."

"Awhile."

He answered with no hesitation behind his words. He wanted to clear his head after that conversation the two just had. Jin understood perfectly that she knew that was the reason why he was here was because he needed to air his thoughts in solitude. He wouldn't be impressed if she was there the whole time he left. 

"You aren't insane, Jin."

Truly, she was. Those were the words he expressed throughout the journey towards his memories, his own thoughts. Of he knew some part of him wasn't completely sane, but he also knew that he wasn't yet to the brink of breaking. Whatever the case, he had complete control over his self being. It's normal to dream, it's normal to think, it's normal to feel scared... right? Then why did this feel so oddly... wrong? Some part of his self being hated this more than thought itself, but he couldn't clear out the reason behind this very sensitive situation. And so he didn't respond and kept silent as both connected their gaze upon one another.

"You don't have anything to say?"

Prying deeper into his wounds, he couldn't help but feel useless. He couldn't help but just want to scream to her that it wasn't anything of her business. But her concern was very warming. He didn't want to reject it, so brewing his most beaming smirk her just played out all as a joke.

"Well, aren't you worried? Have you fallen for me? Well, that's already obvious."

"You're fine."

Of course he wasn't. Not after that journey to his past once again.​


----------



## Island (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex

Mother and I watched Shizou take a bite of his food followed by another and then another, but it disappointed us to see that his reaction was neither one of approval nor disapproval. If he enjoyed the dish, he made no particular inclination, and for obvious reasons, was unable to compliment father on his cooking. If he disliked it, however, he remained very calm and collected about it. Usually, our guests? faces twisted and distorted into one of disgust before slowing and forcefully swallowing whatever it was that they put in their mouth. Then came the ?Yes, this is delicious, Hyuuga-sama!? line. For reasons unknown, Shizou remained stoic, and this worried us?

I glanced back at mother and she motioned for me to start eating. I shook my head at her and returned a series of hand motions that conveyed my desired for her to start first. She replied, I replied. This exchange continued for about a minute with father completely oblivious to our actions until, out of the corner of my eye, I saw Shizou glance at his puppy. I looked mother in the eye, glanced over at the young pup, and then back at mother. Mother scowled at me with one of those _?Don?t you dare!?_ faces that she sometimes gave me

?Honey, you?ve barely touched your dinner.? Father addressed mother, looking up at her for a second before turning his attention to Shizou and going on about something that I wasn?t listening to.

I stuck my tongue out at mother when he wasn?t looking. I knew that _?You?ve barely touched your dinner.?_ Translated into _?How?s my cooking? What do you think??_

This meant that she would be obligated to take a bite of it in front of him and then thank him for making such a delicious meal.

?Oh, Hirari.? Mother quickly changed the subject. ?You?ve got a long day cut out for you tomorrow. Maybe you should eat up.?

I frowned and looked down at my dish; it didn?t _look_ bad, but?

Fortunately, father seemed too engrossed in whatever he was saying to Shizou to be paying any attention to us.

It looked like we were on our own. Mother narrowed her eyes and stared straight at me, not unwilling to budge.

Something needed to break.

Somebody needed to give.

Finally I clenched a fist and tapped my palm with my little finger, signaling to mother for a game of rock, paper, scissors. She returned the gesture, and we began our game.

Rock, paper, scissors?

_Fuck_.

How did she know I was going to choose scissors?

Well, a loss was a loss. Mother smirked, and I rolled my eyes at her. Nevertheless, I lifted my spoon and dipped it into the bowl.

Fuck, fuck, fuck.

I brought the spoon to my lips and opened my mouth. Mother looked on attentively, waiting to see my reaction.

I sniffed it; it _smelled_ good. How bad could it really be?


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAT THE FUCK? DID SOMETHING CRAWL INTO MY BOWL AND DIE OR SOMETHING?!


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 7, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Rainy Days Bar & Grill*​
*The Mission*​
Ryuu's arms crossed after he ordered his meal. Lasagna, extra cheese, and lemonade. While waiting for his meal he said, "Normally I wouldn't give a shit, but considering... what exactly are planning to do with these weapons?"

"Well... we want to make a few decisive blows that will shake the foundation of the system. Hopefully we'll get the Kages to come out, battle themselves, and then free up the villages." RZ explained in a hushed voice.

"Heh, so you're also a bunch of Warmongers? Oh well," Ryuu replied, leaning back and shutting his eyes. 

"What? You've got a problem with that?" RZ irritatedly prodded. 

"It's bullshit. Cut off the head, and another will grow in place of it. Your plan to take out the Kages will only create more disruption. You say you're for the people, but you want to do it by exchanging blood for peace. Eh, shit. Go for it. It doesn't really concern me." Ryuu weighed in, staring at the frowning activist.

"Doesn't concern you? You say you're a ninja, right? From the Black? War is coming, kid. It's coming like a storm. When it hits, you'll see why it concerns you and everyone else." RZ warned.

A smirk formed as he said, "Again, you're the second person to say that."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 7, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ C-rank mission! - Confrontation_


I?m finally here,  I can see it, tha filthy burrow of those idiots ruining tha life of an innocent gal. I stare at tha entrance from a safe distance and height, I?m standin?on a small cliff though it?s still high enough to watch tha cave clearly; a good portion of forest is right below me and tha next thig I do is dive into tha green lake of vegetation. I got no time ta play ?round so I?ll finish this as soon as possible, I gotta take Kiriha to Fuzen. It took me no more than a few minutes to reach a distance where I could start with mah attack. First thing I do is count tha peeps guading tha place, only three are out there watching in case anythin? happens....Too easy. 

I throw three kunai wrapped in explosive tags, weapons that get stuck in tha ground in front of tha guards, they get close ta them to see from where they coulda come. I make a handseal and... 

"Katsu!!"

*BOOOOOOOM!!! BOOM!! BOOM!*

Three consecutive explosions are unleashed getting rid of those three commoners most likely. Instantly I jump to tha closest three to tha cave and perform new handseals I spit a bunch of seven fireballs to tha sky in a way they will make a curved path. More of those fake shinobi come out once they heard tha attack and as planned, similar to meteors raining, mah Phoenix Sage Fire Jutsu strikes ?em leavin? only a couple of them, actually tha ones left are the two weak shits I fought days ago.

"What, what, what?! What the fack is happeninG!?"his tone of voice annoys me as hell. Yeah I?m not in the mood for anything stupid.

"It must be..."

Without waitin? a second I jump and try ta land a fist on tha face of the four-eyed mankey but he manages to block."Yo, It?s been a while...now let me see yer boss"I say makin?it clear that I came here for business.But instead both of them laughed and said some cocky crap... Damn it, can?t ya understand that I can?t waste time with chumps like ya!?

"Shut yer trap and let me see yer boss, loser!!"I shout, somethin?that seems ta piss off both retards. Suddenly from behind a man appeared, he had long black hair and red eyes; his aura was that of a complete loser if I?m honest, still I was able to feel it, maybe he had some skills.



"So, is it he?"tha man asked lookin?at me with a cold stare, he seems ta be an asshole no matter from where ya look at him."That?s right! He?s the fucking brat who made me this!"that dude said...PFFF ahahaha!! Damn it, don?t try ta make me laugh in such a serious situation, pal. His face is all bandaged and apparently his nose was broken, his mouth was still visible and guess what, he lost like three teeth!!

I took a second fighting against mah desire to laugh and regain mah composure. Then I stared straight at his eyes.

"Kiriha?s dying...come with me ta see her and talk things out"I said that but being honestI want him ta refuse. Mah fists are eager ta meet his face. Instea dof a real answer I got a sarcastic laugh, what is so funny?! Yer frakin?daughter is dying for real and all ya do is laugh!?

"Get him already!! As if I would go and care for that little bastard"Sonuvabitch!!! This piece of shit...such a piece of trash to be her father. Immediately I ran back into the forest, those two minions followin?me. I start ta jump from a trunk ta a branch from that branch ta another until I disappear from their sight.

"Where the fuck did he go?!"

" Calm down, if you lower your guard you-"

*SLASH!!*

Successfully attacking from behind I cut his heels with mah kunai, with this he shouldn?t be able to walk again but only ta make sure of things I pull from his hair and land mah knee on his nape knocking him out and jumpin?again ta disappear.

"Hey Gan- OH SHIT!!"that was his reaction once he saw his companion, I know I said it many times already but I HAVE NO TIME FOR THIS!!

Without lettin? him react I appear right before his eyes and kick his chin with all mah might, mah kick raises him from tha ground before I would use mah shuriken ta finish the job. They won?t die but I?m sure they won?t be able ta do something like this ever again.

I, once again, appear in front of that annoying bastard."So, will ya come?" I ask, his face looks irritated, he didn?t like that his subordinates were defeated so easily. Mah reply was a kick in mah face which sent me two meters away." Ya damn peasant!"a and grabbed mah arm and then a fist shook mah head...Damn, he know how ta fight for real!

"Can?t you understand brat!!!? Why should I see that abomination!? If it weren?t for that bastard daughter of who knows what dirty man, I would have lived happily with my wife, but she, she had to be born!! She had to be born and be loved by Yuuna, a girl who doesn?t carry my blood...It was better if she disappeared, if only she weren?t alive I wouldn?t have killed Yuuna instead of her!!"

I took some moments ta process tha info I just got...It was him all tha time, tha thing that bothered me since Kiriha told me her story, was it this? I can feel mah blood boiling in anger, she, Kiriha lived for seven years blaming herself for tha destruction of her family; she loved her father and mother, but her entire life was only a lie? The dad she loved so much was nothing but a small piece of crap playin? tha good and loving guy only to threaten her life? I can?t go back with this kinda news, I.....

"I?M SO GONNA CRUSH YA!!!!!"I let out a roar. This dude, he doesn?t deserve ta be called "father" by someone like Kiriha.
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 8, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
The Hyuuga Complex

Shizuo barely stifled a soundless chuckle, though it was slightly noticeable.  He'd taken testing tastes in the kitchen all throughout preparation...and he was well aware of the situation they were in.  Dutifully, he continued with his meal, his face like an impenetrable mask.  Then, he signalled Cenn in, to dispose of Hirari, and perhaps her mother's, dishes should they desire.  All the while maintaining an interested expression as he listened to her father go on about bath salts, or something similar.  Cenn circled around, so that maybe the wife of the Hyuuga clan head wouldn't notice.  But for some reason, Shizuo had a feeling she'd notice.  The woman had an uncanny sort of intuition, he noticed.  

Though the antics between mother and daughter were at least amusing.  He liked this household, it was...interesting, at the very least, sans the in depth explanations about different sorts of bath salts.  Cenn nudged Hirari's ankle once he'd arrived, and Shizuo continued to smile and nod.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 8, 2013)

*Eiji/Hisashi/Retsu*

_Dios no Sabe V: Jeane_ 

It was absolute pandemonium throughout the entire earth bound hell that was Dios no Sabe. The ground beneath the loathsome denizens’ feet radiated with a vibrant pink that bucked and jolted the earth with massive tremors as it flickered in and out. The power that had begun to shake loose the foundations of the already withered surroundings soon caused them to collapse one after another in rapid succession. Massive gulfs began to open up and swallow different portions of the town, swallowing up the people and the infrastructure along with it. The screams of men, women and children bounced off the walls of the two caverns that his place was built between.  Bright light began to pour out of the ground from the now open holes and into the air as if they had just been released from the chains that bound them.  They erupted from all the cardinal directions and then some, engulfing the place in its entirety before finally converging at the top into one single point. Upon convergence the pillars began to wrap and quiver, before finally a massive energy surge shot back down into the epicenter of it all and erupted on heaven and earth.

Sssshboooooom

From the sky a massive ring that could be seen for miles parted the clouds above. Likewise on the earth that the sky watched over, a massive chasm that was hundred yards long and one-hundred and sixty feet wide, equivalent to a football field, appeared in the middle of the famed place that had all sense been abandoned by god. At center of this crater were a group of people who appeared no worse for wear, pushing massive slabs of earth away from their person. There stood a boy and his partner cloaked in black, a female and her ninken, a man seething with anger and the men that followed him, and finally a woman with pink hair, far too beautiful for words to do her any adequate justice, stood alongside a small child with a solemn expression.

“…Ugh, Retsu you are one crazy-Damn bro, who is that that!?” If his eyes could be seen from underneath his mask, people could see that they were possible shooting out of their sockets as he stared at the voluptuous woman that stood a few feet away from him, in the very center of the chasm. 

​

“Arrrrgh Jeane! You fuck me over again!?” The hooded man seethed with an unbridled anger as he stood toward the edge, his eyes locked on the woman below him.

“You should thank Jeane-sama that you still live. She was able to scale down the size of the explosion and push its path outward. Under any other circumstances, this place would have been wiped off the map.” Eiji and Hisashi listened intently to the implication of what the small girl was saying. Both of their train of thought was in the exact same ballpark. It was a frightening thought that she could have not only change the direction and size of this explosion, but that she could also wipe out Dios no Sabe in its entirety. This was no small place by any means.

_“This whole chasm is equivalent to a stadium after its power was lessened. The town is eight times that size as it stretches as long as the mountain walls it’s built between and she could have wiped it off the map._” / _“This hole is easily over a hundred yards and feet by both width and length, and this is after her dissipating some its power. Now Dios no Sabe is easily seven or eight times that size. Whoever this chick is, she’s insane.”_ 

Both thought the same thing, but only Eiji realized it was so much more. 

_“Wait...didn’t she say the seal was broken? So there’s nothing saying if her power doesn’t go beyond this. I’m also sure these two were the ones I picked up while I was being interrogated by that man. Yes, I’m positive; they were the ones sitting at the table. Just how was she able to pull that off?”_ 

Still no matter how shocking all this was now was not the time to get all caught up. She had a mission, to recruit this woman and bring her back to her boss. “Jeane-sama, I Eiji Inzuka, request your aid at the behest of my master for-Eiji! I knew it was you!” Cut off mid-sentence Eiji’s entire disposition changed from serious to nervous at the drop of a hat. Hoping that she was just hearing things in her mind, Eiji stood quiet until the voice called out to her once again, shattering her hope into pieces. Slowly edging her head over toward the owner, her eyes fell on a boy who was instantly recognizable. The hair as white as snow with a greenish tint along with a mask that hid the eyes, It could only be one boy.

_“What the hell is he doing way out here!? Calm down Eiji, ignore him and everything will be fine.”_ That’s what she told herself until she heard him approaching her.    

“Hey you _mongrel_, I know you hear me talking to you!” 

“Who do the hell do you think your calling a mongrel _‘Ryuho’_?"

“Ugh, don’t call me that! I’m nothing like that asshole!” 

“Tsk, keep telling yourself shit stain.”

“JEAAANE!”

Effectively ending their small little argument was the roar of a man way past his boiling point. His grip on the handle of his sword was so fierce that his right hand had gone completely white. With a snap of his fingers, hundreds of men began appearing around the crater they stood in, slowly converging   on all of them. Soon the entire group of Jeane, her subordinate, Eiji, Hisashi and Retsu all stood in the very center of this mob back to back. It was clear at this point that they weren’t going to get away without a fight.

“Jeane…at his request I gave you my assistance. Poured my resources into getting you whatever you needed, I even let you have that child beside you, Viki, at my better judgment. All this I have done for you and how do you repay me? By betraying me, constantly undermining me, sabotage and to add insult to injury…you were even sitting idle in my place of business, as if you would have no consequence. I have waited a long time for this; two years in fact, I will kill you Jeane.” 

The man seethed with anger so powerful that his hand had even begun to bleed. Jeane simply stared up at him with a gentle smile that could warm the heart of any normal mind. She understood the pain he was feeling, but at the end of the day, it is what it is. There was a small gleam of sadness in her eyes as she looked at his steadily approaching figure, what she did was something she was tasked with…by his request. Sadly she hadn’t picked up on it until it was too late, though they both were unfortunate players in this man’s game. The same man, who tasked him with helping her, was the same man who tasked her with destroying him.

“If you can assist Viki and me here, I will listen to whatever it is your boss wants of me. Do we have a deal young Inzuka?” Eiji nodded in agreement with no complaints as she snarled and then howled alongside Alucard. “Young Fujibayashi and jinchuuriki of Chomei, I’d like to request your help as well.” You have no idea how shocked I was that such a woman knew what not only what clan I hailed from, but also who Retsu was and the tailed be he held inside his body. Answering for both of us with a simple yes, I prepared myself with Retsu poised right beside me. It was just a few hundred goons, hell, Retsu was possibly an army by himself.

“You owe some answer after this _mongrel-san_.”

“I don’t owe you shit _Ryuho-kun_.”​


----------



## Island (Mar 8, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex

Out of everything he had ever prepared, that had to be one of _the_ worst. It tasted like a combination of rotten cheese and dead raccoon wrapped into one dish. Fortunately, Shizou?s little pup came along nudging my ankle and offering his services. Though mother and I thought it to be some form of animal cruelty to feed any living creature this dish, the pup didn?t seem to care, instead wholly pleased by receive whatever we gave it. Of course, when father wasn?t looking, I snuck my food down to him, and then he went over to mother who did the same.

Of course, mother didn?t even bother trying the food after my little taste test. Was my expression really that telling? I didn?t think a human could make a facial expression that adequately described how bad that dish was, but apparently, mother got the point and decided to give her bowl to the dog. It seemed like this particular dish crossed the line between ?Tough it up and eat it!" and ?Better the dog than us!?

How one of the most trained shinobi in Konoha could be blissfully unaware of all this was beyond me, but then again, maybe it was all just some clever ruse. Father was a very complicated man, so I never put anything past him.

?Now, Shizou-kun,? He wrapped up his monologue, ?Bath salts are especially useful after returning from a long mission; it can mask the scent of blood completely if you use the right fragrances as well as get some of those more persistent stains.?

He looked up for a moment, turning his attention to mother and myself.

?You two are finished already?? He sounded surprised. ?Would you care for seconds? I made plenty!?

He eyed mother, and she replied, ?No thanks, dear.?

Then he looked at me, and I started stumbling on my words, ?Err, uh, no thank you, father. I?m full already, and I, uh, I have to go do? that? thing.?

?Thing?? Father asked dubiously. 

?Yeah, uh, you know?? I tried to come up with something as I spoke. ?Err??

?Yes, I asked Hirari to help me with my book club? selection? thing.? Mother intervened at just the right moment.

?Yes, and I, uh, must be excused? immediately.? I clarified. ?If you will allow it, father.?

Father frowned; he seemed suspicious but nevertheless shrugged it off.

?Very well.? The day was saved until he turned his attention to Shizou. ?But surely you?d enjoy another helping, Shizou-kun? A growing boy such as yourself needs to eat!?

I didn?t get to hear the rest of the conversation because I quickly rushed out of the room, up the stairs, and into the sanctity of my bedroom.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 8, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
The Hyuuga Complex

Shizuo started at the man's question.  _More?_  God dammit, he'd been the taste tester and stomached his entire bowl himself.  And then had Cenn bail those other two out as well.  Thanks, but no thanks.  He pulled his arm guard back, though there wasn't a watch there, and shook his head as if reading how late it was.  Then, Cenn, having circled back again, came in, whimpering pitifully like only a little pup could.  And while it would seem, to Hisa, that it was from hunger...the reality was much grimmer.  Shizuo got up and bent over, picking up Cenn as he hopped up into his grasp.  He frowned, looking back to his host.  

With an apologetic look to Hirari's father, he gently stroked Cenn's head as the pup gave his best pair of puppy dog eyes.  It was a theatrical display born of the mutual suffering of a boy and his dog.  Though he didn't move, of course.  He knew it was rude to simply leave so suddenly.  His fate was in the hands of his host now, but he'd be sure to make quite a bit of distance between himself and this complex so soon as he was allowed to leave.

Oh God.  Please.  No desert.  He honestly couldn't.  And he had to get Cenn back home _quick_.  He'd endured twice the punishment Shizuo had.  Poor little guy...


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 8, 2013)

*The Kid
Team 6 Gathers*

“It’s customary to meet your teammates at the park, so she’s waiting for us.”

Shobu ignored the threats and insults that were being flung by the two platinum haired youths. It was like siblings bickering, to be more precise it reminded Shobu of his sisters, Usagi and Nezumi, and how they would fight over things like hair clips, dresses, and brushes. A sly smile crept across the Chuunin’s face as the thought of The Kid and Ikari acting like prepubescent sisters was actually quite amusing.

“He’s a really charming bloke isn’t he? I am so glad we could make him our acquaintance and move in with him aren’t you Shobu!?!?”

The tone was entirely sardonic and was the response The Kid had taken to having whenever Ikari would threaten his life. They both were obviously unhappy with having to be near each other as they were polar opposites. One was a young, handsome, upstanding chap whilst the other was a barbaric murdering psychopath who was much more likely to eat a human being than a home cooked meal. The fundamental difference between them was enough to breed the kind of animosity both sides had shown to each other. And worst of all Ikari didn’t even say his sodding name right, which drove him absolutely crazy, more so than the threats or the constant steady stream of killing intent.

“Cor blimey, Shobu, you’re going to expose this shagtastic little bird to this scabby bloke and I won’t be able to do a good ol’ how’s your father.”

The Kid sighed dramatically as he continued to walk backward and dodge oncoming traffic. It was the best way to pantomime his emotions with his face to get the point across he really hated this entire situation. He wasn’t going to look his best and what if the girl was actually a hottie?

“If I had any idea what you just said I’m sure I’d still be telling you to shut up and focus. This isn’t a game; you were given provisional status as a Genin of Kirikagure. That’s not the kind of thing that happens often, usually you have to go to the academy and graduate but I had to put my reputation on the line. There is still a large contingent of those in Kirikagure that are waiting for you to fuck up so they can execute you. This is just another way to monitor you.”

The Kid gulped loudly as he thought about that last phrase Shobu had spouted off. He really didn’t want to be executed because some poor blokes didn’t believe that he really wasn’t from around here. Then it dawned on him that Ikari wasn’t really in the loop when it came to his situation either and he didn’t really want that guy knowing more about him than he should.

“Bunch of sodding sausage jockeys. Well I’m not getting the hangman’s noose because your bosses are a bunch of dim paranoid dafties…”

The Kid mumbled this part underneath his breath as the three teens had come to a park where they were suppose to meet… well The Kid didn’t know but Shobu seemed to as he took the lead….

*5.....4....3...2..1.

SPAUDAU ENGAGE*











The Kid looked forward following Shobu’s line of sight so he could finally see what she looked like and boy was he knocked for a loop. She wasn’t like how he imagined, no she didn’t really have that crazy off the wall sex appeal, but she possessed a unique endowment. That endowment was a natural beauty that people wrote bombastic soliloquys, love songs, more specifically the kind of love songs that allow British pop sensations to become one hit wonders and never be heard from again whilst cashing in on crazy royalty checks.  But for the first time The Kid could hear the sound of his soul.

“Vora Hanabi?”

The girl put her book down and looked up at Shobu knowing what was about to be announced next, however The Kid had stepped in front of Shobu determined to make some kind of brazen attempt at hitting on poor Vora. No this wasn’t the kind of girl you hit on…. She needed to know he was _True_…

“Will you mar….”

Before he could finish his proposal, Shobu had hooked his leg and swiped causing him to trip and literally fall flat on his face in front of Vora’s feet.

“I’m Shobu Kirifuda and I’ll be the captain of Team 6. These are your teammates and we’re glad to have you along. Guys, introduce yourselves to Vora.”

As The Kid rose his hand up to signal that he was in fact ok Shobu stomped on the back of his head and grounded his face into the ground. The scene was peculiar if not a little comical as The Kid flailed about like a fish out of water.

“Introduce yourselves properly!!!”​


----------



## Kei (Mar 8, 2013)

_Vora_
Teams

Time passed how long she didn?t know nor did she care, the book was engulfing her entire being. She became the main character, challenging the villain and saving the heroine from danger. Books were there when she was in school hiding away from the other kids or not participating in group activities. Vora still remembered how many books the nurse gave her to read, such bittersweet memories pulled her out of the story. 

?Vora Hanabi.? A voice called out causing her to turn around; Vora concluded that this was her team, two boys, both probably going through puberty, and both the ones that like to be dominating over other.  Vora sighed as she closed her book and got up.

?It?s a pleasure to meet you.? She said her shoulder down and neck up as she looked directly at the teacher, ?I can conclude that you looked over my files and that this is the best team the village could put me in??

Vora took her time to look at the others, nothing stood out that caused her to go wow, so she thought they were beautiful. They needed a lesson in how to be beautiful, their stance, their looks, and how their first impression was that of a drooling bull dog. She didn?t say anything to them but simply nodded until one of them tried to say something but failed horribly.

He couldn?t even fall in a graceful manner, she took a step back before looking down at him and back up at the teacher. Her eyes for a minute tried to release a signal of an SOS of some kind, though it was completely ignored. 


?I am Vora Hanabi, from the Hanabi family,? Vora said finally introducing herself at the teacher request, ?Please treat me nicely, and I?ll do the same.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 8, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #016_

Play dead again
It just might stop before the End
If I pretend
You may not see the pain I'm in









​
Ikari ignored The Kid's insults, or what he assumed was insults, he didn't understand a word of it, and spent his time listening closely to Shobu.  His words surprised him a bit.  So the Kid was like him, he shouldn't have been a ninja but through some strange course they both were.  This caused him to give The Kid a wise-ass smirk.  "Sounds like somebody better be on their best behavior.  Don't want Kirigakure to give you the ax, now do we?"  He folded his arms and walked alongside the two of them.  Shobu called out a name, Vora something or other.  Sure enough, there was a girl standing before them.  Ikari rose an eyebrow at her, passing a scrutinizing eye over her.

However, before he could say anything, he was interrupted by The Kid.  True to form, he was already halfway through making an ass out of himself with that damnable way of speaking.  One swift kick from the Boss-man and he was on his ass, though.  Shobu ordered introductions to go around, and since The Kid already had his chance for a first impression, Ikari decided he would take his turn.  Besides, Ikari was a much better name than "Kid," in his opinion.  She introduced herself, confirming her name to be Vora.  Her last name was Hanabi, and he tried to make a mental note to remember it, but he couldn't be sure that he would.  He unfolded his arms and met Vora's eyes with a blank, empty look.  "Ikari Akuryo.  Nice to meet you."  He couldn't think of anything else to really say, so put his hands in his pockets and rested his eyes, waiting for The Kid's second attempt at a greeting and Shobu to direct them to their next task.  He just hoped it wasn't any kind of bonding exercise.  Just give him a mission where he could hit something and he was fine.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

_*Boom, boom, boom!

*_Oh god, oh god, oh god. This training was ridiculous. Hopping from tree to tree, I just barely somersault away from a fireball, which flies past me and explodes on the tree behind me. "H-hey, gramps! Can't you go easier on this training stuff?" I shout to my grandpa, skidding on the ground, just barely evading another ball of flame. 

"No." Came his reply, and more small balls of fire came at me. "What kind of teacher would I be if I went easy on you just because you're my grandson?" He smirked. He was clearly enjoying this.

And once again, I leap away, hopping towards another tree. Dodging the fireballs was enough enough, but the fact was, grandpa could fire them out pretty fast. And I was pretty sure he could keep this up longer than I can keep dodging. "Fuck." I mutter, nearly tripping and falling in line into a fireball before I reach out my arms and swing from one branch onto another tree, and running away. I needed to figure out how to use the jutsu, fast. Taking a kunai, I attach an explosive note and slice it through the air, throwing it at my grandpa. Piercing the ground in front of him, the explosive tag exploded, setting off a large plume of black smoke. "Tsk." My grandpa coughed. "Always with the hiding, Jeeha. Are you a man, or are you a coward?" He taunted.

"_I'm a man who wants to stay alive._" I thought to myself, resting on the back of a tree while my grandpa stayed rooted in his spot, now silent. No doubt he was searching for me, or waiting for me to slip up and revealing me and my hiding spot. And he probably _was_ eventually. Sighing silently, I wrack my brain. Right, so I needed to release chakra from my body, and cover myself in a barrier of the stuff, sustaining a steady output and flow of energy around myself. Unfortunately, this went against everything I learned. Enlightenment of Ember and Flame, so far, was all about moving the current of chakra through to a specific point in your body to manifest a jutsu. This was just raw chakra. 

It was a foreign concept to me. 

Putting my palms together, I form a seal and try to manipulate the flow of my chakra around the body, so that it would move circulate everywhere, instead of flooding one point. It wasn't easy, but I did eventually manage to spread a thin layer of chakra around my body. "_It's not enough, though . . . _" I noticed, and then I realized something. While it wasn't necessary for my grandpa, who had freakishly high stamina and a mastery of Ninjutsu and our art, I, who had comparatively miniscule chakra and wasn't really quite as skilled as my grandpa at moulding chakra or using jutsu . . . 

I would need to build the chakra up. I inhale a breath of air, to speed up the process, maximizing the amount of chakra that went to the most important parts of my body by using the breathing technique. 

"Found you." I heard, followed by the sound of a sizzling fire headed towards me.

"*Release!*" Then, I exhaled, releasing the built up chakra around me in a barrier of unevenly spread out chakra, focusing it mostly on my arms as I positioned them to block the fire.

_*Boom!

*_The fireball exploded around me in a fiery explosion, collapsing the tree in the process and leaving me covered in a smoke screen. That was fine though, I smirked, walking out of the smoke, hands in my pocket. "How was that?" I ask.

"Excellent." My grandpa smiles at me, stroking his chin with one hand. "_Impressive . . . so he used the breathing method's ability to speed up the movement of chakra around the body to make up for his lack of chakra control, and chose to optimize the level of chakra in only certain parts of his body instead of others._" Was probably what he was thinking.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 8, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Strength Training [6/6]_

Wait! That was it!

It was time for the final blow. She was relatively worn out, but her father had received his share of kicks and punches as well, but he was in better conditions. She ducked an attack and pushed him with both hands. Rei gave one step back, and wondered why Misa didn't send him flying. But then, he saw it. She jumped, doing a flip in mid air. Then, everything slowed down.

Misa, when her back was facing Rei, performed Claw Rotation's set of seals, and put it into practice as soon as her face was perpendicular to the floor. It was like a Reverse Claw Rotation, and her father's back received the whole damage.

Rei fell, defeated. After a few seconds, Misa helped him up. "Well, can't say I expected that. But you know that my back is not how it used to be."

"Of course, that's why I went for that!", She laughed, and his father smirked.

"You won't be laughing when you go and clean the cat's litterboxes."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ C-rank mission! - Confrontation II_


This is tha first time I?m this pissed off, I?ll make him pay. This guy, treatin?such a pure gal like Kiriha as if she were trash, trampling on her feelings and beliefs, laughing behind her back when she?s been suffering and even more I can see it in his eyes, this dude...IS LOOKING DOWN ON ME!

Mah hand grabs tha same arm he is using to grab mah arm. Now we are entangled and mah counter begins. I slip between his legs still draggin?his limb with me forcing this pal ta jump in a way so his face would look directly at me while his feet are pointing up; pulling from his arm I attract him to me and then land a left punch in his cheekbone makin? him ta let go of me too. Tha time for mah next move comes and I throw five shuriken at him, which are deflected by a sword he unsheathed in an instant.

I smile at his actions, tha man I came to convince and kick his ass was dead, no, ta be precise he never existed and thus, I can beat him up as much as I want without remorse. This mate made two mistakes in his life, look down on me and treat Kiriha like shit. Imitating him I untie tha wooden sword I took from that gal and wield it in mah hands, by what i can see his strength lies in his sword play...Hah! I?ll humilliate ?im in his own game before teachin?him ta not mess with Tha King of tha Universe.

"So tha time has come ta show ya how small yer existence is compared to mine."I say those words, tha anger is slowly turning into pity, and a feelin?of wanting ta defeat him tha worst way possible. A moment later he was in front of me aiming for mah head; I lower mah head and instantly come up drawing a letter "U" in the air with mah movement before usin? tha sword to hit him in tha ribs and knocking him down. With a leap I take distance again and point at him with with tha weapon. 

"Wassup, ya scared? I don?t blame ya. After all, mah greatness is so overwhelmin?that sometimes I?m afraid of looking at tha mirror. "I speak this truth with tha intention of making him mad. The guy stood up and took a new stance different from before, with one step he closed tha distance between us and sent a horizontal cut that I barely avoided by jumping backwards although mah T-shirt got cut.

"I decided it, once I finish you I will go kill that stupid girl and then I will destroy the town...She, that brat must lose everything just as I did when Yuuna died! "Oh man, this guy just can?t even learnf rom his mistakes can he? all of this bullshit, how weak minded can a person be? that?s why I?ll never understand tha commoners, their mind is just too complicated. "Could ya shut it already? Ya?re lame, pal. Getting all furious and passin?tha result of yer stupidity over ta a sick gal is not what a man does."I say that but again, he manages ta come up with something else, should I pity him?

"How can you say that? Can you understand? CAN YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT IT MEANS TO LOSE EVERYTHING AND THEN- 

"OF COURSE I DON?T UNDERSTAND RETARD!!! There?s no way I could understand and I don?t wanna. Still, that doesn?t give ya tha right ta ruin the life of that gal. A WEAK LIL BASTARD WHO CAN?T EVEN ACCEPT HIS OWN MISTAKES ISN?T NEEDED IN MAH TURF!!"

I think after this we don?t need more words, he is goin?down hard. Instantly we rushed against each other, our swords collided and we measure forces for an instant before I should jump dodging a kick and answer swingin? tha wooden blade aiming for his head, attack that he blocked with his weapon. Seems like I won?t have it easy if I only fight with this thingy but I need ta show him, tha difference between one who was born ta be tha best of the best in this entire universe and a mere man consumed by his own darkness. 

Swiftly I approach tha black-haired guy and aim ta hit his knees, with a subtle spin he avoids mah attack and throws a slash, tha tip of tha sword just touches me for an instant but mah arm is already bleedin?. I try ta retreat and make a ne wplan but he is too persistent, tha blade is comin?at me from all directions and only thing I can do is dodge or block; outta ten attacks five are leavin?small cuts on mah body and clothes and I can barely do anything ta keep him at bay, keepin?mah left eye safe from a thrust I let go tha fact that his hand is now few centimeters down from its original position, once he pulls back his blade, it cuts mah shoulde deeply...FUUUUUUUUCCCKKKK, IT HUURTTSSS!

"Gah!"I let out and grab mah shoulder, tha wound leaves a feelin?of burning that bothers me a lot. I qucikly take his wrist preventin?hiim from moving tha sword and deliver a direct blow ta his face, a wodden sword seems ta be no match at all here but it?s tha only thing I got to keep mah ground here until I teach him a lesson. With a second blow, this time ta his knees, tha all mighty me causes the guy to lose his balance mah foot stomps his free hand and then I attempt to stab his left eye howeva instead what I damage is his ear.

" Ya get it?! No matter how much ya try, I?m stronger." I say that not really gettin? mah situation. I take some distance and let go of tha sword, this time it?s gonna be all ninja way. I?ll finish him off with mah new technique.


"Naive! You could have killed me even with that wooden sword and yet you let go of your enemy. Are you really a ninja? poor idiot, that mercy of yours will end in your death"he said lecturin?me and trying ta sound cool but just this time I?ll ignore it. I try ta focus other wise I could end up losing one of mah limbs against this dude."It?s not mercy, It?s just that I didn?t come here to kill ya..."without any warning I rush towards him and am received by a horizontal blade, I lower mah head and then throw a right straight which he dodges easily. 

A fist is comin?mah way and I use mah elbow to block it before landing a right low kick to his knee, a left jab hits his nose forcin? this mere try of a samurai to step back. Goin?with tha flow I pull back mah body almost ending with mah back parallel to tha ground, his sword passing a few milimeters from mah nose but that scares me not! With tha impulse, I come back with a right punch that is blocked by tha hilt of his weapon still mah knee pierces his soft defense and enters all tha way ta his liver. A painful expression appears in his face and mah rhythm accelerates.

"White Tiger?s Dance!"left elbow, right hook, left fist, high left kick, right fist, stomp, left upper-cut, dodge, one-two and mid-high right kick. Spin, duck, right upper-cut and a heel kick ta his head which is dodged yet mah fist lands in his very gut takin? out all tha air of his lungs, he bends with that and I take the chance to grab his head and knee him a couple of times. A left kick sends his sword flyin?away and as an answer ta his sudden attack I break his right arm by crushing it with mah elbow and knee. 

"it?s ova, beg for pardon ta Kiriha and yer wife while ya?re asleep, fucka!"an uppercut finishes tha job, now that I see him, his face is all swollen the same as his left arm which I broke, tha blood is flowin?from his wounds just like mine. Suddenly rain falls upon us as if somethin?caused it ta cry, without saying anythin?else I take Kiriha?s blade and leave in a hurry.

I wonder what I will tell her ?bout this geezer.
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ C-rank mission! - Goodbye_


I?m runnin?, I?m running as fast as I can but mah injuries just keep slowing me down. Tha rain just doesn?t help to mah cause, and a weird feelin? pressing mah heart starts ta worry me; I speed up, I need ta see Kiriha safe. As I run, mah feet slip and I fall to tha ground, i know pal, that?s lame but I don?t give a damn right now. It takes me a while but finally I am near tha house, I stop and start ta walk witha smile on mah face but mah body gets tense after I hear noise. Tha people of the town is surroundin?tha house, a kid is even cryin? what?s going on?!

I hurry to enter and run ta her room, it can?t be right? it can?t be that she...

"Old man! What?s happenin?? why is everyone..."mah mouth shuts once tha geezer looks at me with sadness reflecte din his face, he stands up and what I see makes mah eyes to open like plates. Kiriha is sleeping, she is pale, completely tha opposite to how I left her, she has problems ta breath. I slowly get to her side, anguish is in mah eyes, even if I can look at mahself right now, I know that?s how the rest see me."Kiriha"I call out; she luggishly opens her eyes, her honey colored orbs are losin?their usual light...It can?t be right? she can?t die here!

"Z-zenki...w-welcome back"she says, each word stabs me like a hundred kunai, her voice is soweak I can barely hear what she speaks."You?re all wounded,a-are you all right?"tha volume of her voice is gettin?lower and lower, I can?t bear ta see her in this state."Haha, don?t worry...this is paint only. Ya see, those sly bastards put me a trap and I fell for it but I?m fine"I obviously lied. She smiled due to mah excuse. Howeva her next words would kill any hope I had.

"Ki-kiriha is sorry. Kiriha told you that she would go with you to Fuzen but seems like Kiriha won?t be able to fulfill her words. I?m sorry.*cough** *cough*"she says, now I wanna cry again. This is not fair, bro. Why should such a gal go through this?"Z-zenki, are...a-re Kiriha and Zenki friends?"she made a question that took me, Zenki-sama, by surprise. Wasn?t that obvious?

"Yeah! We?re friends! That?s why I?ll find a way ta heal ya"I take her hand while sayin?that but she lets out a chuckle."In that case, thank you"tears started to flow from her eyes"Thank you for being mah only and most precious friend! Thank you...and goodbye"her hand stopped holding mine and it got loose, still crying she smiled and slowly closed her eyes.

I took mah head in desperation and gritted mah teeth tha silence in tha room was killin?me I...started ta cry.
-------------
Three days have passed and Kiriha was buried next ta tha tomb of her mom. I?m lookin?at her grave still lost in mah thoughts; all of mah wounds were treated by tha doctor of tha place. I hear steps behind me but I ignore ?em.

*"Young boy, I wanted to thank you for everything"*

Thank me? for what?! for lettin?that gal die?! I don?t understand this old man at all.

"Why?re ya thankin? me? I failed mah mission, Kiriha died I wasn?t able ta do a single thing for mah friend, how can ya thank me? Ya better not be making fun of me geezer."I say that with frustration becomin?lump in mah throat.

*"You are wrong. It?s true that she died but, that girl who wanted to take all the responsibility for that man?s actions on her back and decided to be alone, you saved her heart. In the end she departed with a smile on her face didn?t she?"*that?s what he says but I?m not completely convinced yet. I stand up and mentally say "goodbye" ta Kiriha, then I started ta leave.

*"You leaving already? In that case, take this with you"*I turn and see what he is givin?me, it was Kiriha?s sword."Ya sure I should have it?"I ask and he only nods, without complaining anymore I walk away.
....................................................

The dark forest radiates a killing aura, in the middle of an open space a person is standing while looking at a spot of dryed blood. Due to the clothes this individual is wearing, the face or body can?t be seen but by the height it seems to be a man. 

"This scent..." 

His mouth draws a wild and big grin, to the point it can appear to be creepy.

"Uchiha"
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Fuzen*​
*Fated Union, Zenki Yuuta​*
Ibuki's informant appeared while the kunoichi paced on a rooftop. Where had Ryuu gone? Reiji was cryptic. The Matsuzaki Task Force said nothing. It was all fishy. Too fishy. Cupping a chin the purple haired assassin pondered Ryuu's well being as she disinterestedly asked, "Well?"

Nodding, Koga went on to say, "We've located the one you asked about. Zenki Yuuta. Should I send an invitation?"

"No, I'll go myself." Ibuki calmly replied. She disappeared as swirling wind and rose petals, only to be seen hurrying down the dusty roads of Fuzen moments later in casual clothing. It's not just Reiji... there's a lot going on. Inexplicable things. From what I've gathered the Kages must be preparing something. Being this out of the loop is frustrating!

Walking along the tall girl bumped into Zenki, her clothed chest visibly jiggling, as she faced the youth. She couldn't help but smile at her good luck. He saved her a trip. An arm crossing her midsection, the kunoichi bowed, "Zenki Yuuta, is it? There's someone I would like you to meet, if you have the time." _If I can even find him. Where in the hell *are* you, Ryuu...?_


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 9, 2013)

Dokumaru was trying to report back to Aoki when he flagged down and asked to come into a restaurant. Though hungry, Dokumaru waited for a few moments, and tried to figure out what was going on. After all, it was weird that a man who didn't know him would know his name, even if he only used the first initial. Deciding that this was an unlikely place for an ambush, Dokumaru followed in, interested in a meal at least.

Gazing around the restaurant, Dokumaru spotted the man, and another with him. Going over and pulling up a chair, Dokumaru ordered while listening to what was said.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Rainy Days Bar & Grill*​
*Kumomatsu Dokumaru , Journey to Fuzen*​
Grinning, RZ watched Dokumaru approach and sit, ordering soon after. "Dokumaru, isn't it? Welcome. Eat, eat. I need you to do me a favor as a trusted Amegakure nin. I'm giving this guy a lot of money to bring me some fancy weapons from Fuzen. I'd like you to go with him, make sure he doesn't take my cash and disappear."

"What? Fuck you. You really think I need your god damned money? Don't you know who the fuck I am?" Ryuu cut in, his eyes narrowing.

"It's not about the money. It's about the weapons. The Black ain't like the White. It just ain't the same. Fuzen might not come up off of weapons like that. Then what? I doubt you've give a guy from Ame your weapons."

"Oh? And what makes you think you can trust this asshole?" Ryuu asked, thumb jerking in Dokumaru's direction, his anger rising.

"Simple. He's an Ame ninja. He wants to see us prosper too." RZ explained with a toothy grin while stroking his beard.

"You know what? Actually, I don't give a shit what you guys decide to do," Ryuu replied before leaning back, his toned arms crossing.

"So, what do you say kid? I'll pay you handsomely."  RZ encouraged Dokumaru, that shit-eating grin lingering.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ fated meeting_


This time ?round I?m just takin?a walk around tha village, it?s been two days since I returned and I?m not allowed ta train due ta tha wound on mah shoulder...Like hell! I?m gonna go train right now! I?m going towards a trainin? area, I don?t care what mah mom says, If i don?t wanna something like what happened ta Kirihato happen again, i need ta be stronger. As much as I wanted ta go, I bump against someone, seriously these peeps should watch where they?re walkin?."Hey...huh?"I was about ta complain but what I saw left a pretty good impression, tha gal who bumped me bowed and asked me ta meet someone.

It?s obvious that she is an intelligent one, recognizing tha best of the best and owner of the title of "King of Universe". I wonder who would she want me ta meet? maybe a new fan? It?s most likely that, after all mah brilliant existence must be known around tha globe by now. I cross mah arm behind mah head and answer"Yeah why not? I would do anythin?fer mah fans "I say and start ta follow her
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 9, 2013)

*The Kid
First Team Challenge*

Shobu released The Kid from underneath his foot figuring that his admonishment had proven it's point and that he wouldn't be a mouth-frothing idiot in front of the new girl. Before explaining what happened next one must clarify something. You know that really awkward and gross moment where you introduce yourself to a cute girl but you have something on your teeth like chocolate? The darkness of the delicious morsel leaves a stain and creates a lewd contrast on your pearly whites.  Well instead of chocolate imagine blood and that would be The Kid's grizzly looking smile. Where his teeth should of sparkled it created vomit-inducing wretches as the crimson dye found its way into the nooks and crannies.

?Eylo I?m The Kid and aren?t you a most lovely bint?.YOUCH!!!?

Shobu slapped him across the head as he tried to sneak in one his compliments that no one really seemed to understand but him. He was really going to have to set his mind to writing a book of colloquialisms and letting Shobu read it to let him know when to take offense at his more refined vernacular. 

?So look?s like you all know each other?s names and other things that aren?t necessarily names but will have to do.?

The Kid knew he was referring to him and he was honestly sick and tired of having this conversation. Constantly having to correct Shobu and Ikari was a drain akin to someone dirtying up a table you just cleaned, just annoying.

?It?s The Kid. First name ?The? last name ?Kid?. It?s not that hard Shobu.?

?Yea it isn?t that hard but it?s still not a real name. Who the hell names their son, ?The?. Moving on?I have two missions for Team 6. One involves going to a landfill full of trash, feces, and probably nasty things like used condoms. We?ll remove the landfill of any petroleum-based substances as well as batteries and other contraband that should not be there.?

It was a truly unpleasant proposition and it was suppose to be. This was the mission they would undertake if they failed what he was about to propose next.

?The other mission is the transport and guard of a girl who has been afflicted with a rather enigmatic ailment. The neutral territory known as Port City has called for us to come in a medevac the girl to Kirikagure where our doctors will look at her. This is considered a B-rank mission due to the rumors of the criminal underground that makes up Port City wanting to suppress any data we may collect from this girl.?

?Oi why don?t we not do any of the missions and say we did.?

?That?s not really an option for you kid. Now?.?

Shobu trailed off as he thought of the most suitable challenge for them. He was dramatic in his cogitation but he knew what they would do all along.

?Team building exercise number 4. Team 6?s first training exercise will focus on the art of introduction. My sensei taught my team that a strong start would help you towards a stronger finish. So he had us work on our team motto and intro pose?.?

It was as if someone turned off all the lights as a spotlight began to shine on Shobu. Shobu put his hands together and his head down looking up at the bemused children under his charge.

The Chuunin spun on his toe and pointed up towards the sky.

?Whos da kid with the spikey hair?

Ha Ha?!

Flaming hand up in the air

Ha Ha Ha ?!!

Win and take the tropy home

SHOBU!?

The world was set back into place after he finished his sing songy motto. There was a really quizzical sense of passion put into his entrance theme as if Shobu took it way more seriously then it looked. The Kid really had no idea what to say to what he had just saw, but Shobu obviously wanted them to work on something exactly like what he had just done.​


----------



## Island (Mar 9, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex

The more I thought about it, the worse I felt about that poor pup. Did the ends really justify the means here? Was it worth sacrificing a poor puppy?s health for the greater good? Obviously this wasn?t that big of a deal, but it was still something to think about. Where was the line between right and wrong? How many people was it okay to hurt to achieve a greater goal? During my discussion with Hakaizen, I explained to him that war was a necessary evil and the deaths that resulted were necessary to protect the whole of White and future generations. It weighted a thousand, ten thousand, even a hundred thousand against millions. The choice there was obvious, but where is that line? Would you sacrifice one for two, one for three, etc? It was definitely something to think about, especially since there wasn?t anything good on television tonight. Well, not that I could have watched anything anyway. Now I was _obligated_ to help mother with her book club thing since she mentioned it over dinner.

?Ah, well,? I heard my father announce, ?I see you have responsibilities elsewhere, but please, come back anytime you wish. You are a friend of the Hyuuga Clan now.?

Apparently Shizou found a way out of this mess and would soon be as far away from here as his feet could take him.

I heard both of them say goodbye to Shizou followed by, ?Honey, where?s Hirari? I thought she was waiting for you in the living room??

Oh fuck.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 9, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Konoha boy_

The things sure were different in Konoha than in Kumo, Misa thought while going around the streets. She was a bit disappointed, since she was used to the bridges and altitude of her home village, but she couldn't complain. Konoha was very interesting, but what she wanted to do was to find a shinobi, either to help her find the offices or to spar.

She wandered a bit too much and exited the main street, ending up on some kind of open field, which looked like...a training ground. Hmm...Who would've known? Misa looked around, scanning for any sign of sentient living organism in the place. And she indeed found someone that met most of the requirements. He had shoulder-length auburn hair, and brown eyes. Very different from the other Konoha boy. She strided towards him.

"Hey! Excuse me..", She started, waving her hand to call the attention of the guy. He seemed rather goosey. "Hi. I'm kinda lost here, and I'm supposed to meet with someone that I actually know nothing about. Can you help me?", Then, she sniffed something really odd. Was it...Smoke?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 9, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

I frown as a random blonde haired girl approached him. Hopping down from the wooden pillar I was meditating on (shut up), I waved back. "Hey." I greet. "Sure, always glad to help a lady. What do you need?" Weird. I hadn't seen her around the village before, and she didn't look very Konoha-y. And what did she mean she was meeting with someone she knew nothing about? Was she being set up on a date? Was I being pranked or something?

Eh, who cared.

"Oh, yeah." I remember. Where were my manners? "I'm Shin Jeeha, nice to meet you." I say, introducing myself.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 9, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Explanation_

Glad to help a lady? Either that boy was hitting on her or he was a true gentleman. She hoped it was the latter. Well, it wasn't like she couldn't do anything about it. And by the way, his name was Jeeha. _Shin_ Jeeha. "Oh, yeah, nice to meet you. I'm Nekome Misa, from the all-mighty Nekome clan.", She said it like everyone knew the clan, which was slightly true, but not for the people of Konoha, unless a certain _someone_ had spread the word.

"I received this letter, saying that I should come to Konoha for a summit or something like that.", Misa showed the letter to her new acquiantance, and then asked, folding her arms and pouting. It this was a joke, she would destroy the village, or something equally reckless and destructive."Do you know anything?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 9, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

The what clan? I had no idea what the 'Nekome clan' was, but in fear of offending the girl, I decided to keep my mouth shut and refrain from any snarky comments. She then offered me a latter, saying something about coming to Konoha for a summit. "_So she isn't from Konoha._" I confirmed in my head, accepting the piece of paper. 

Scanning over it, I frown. I had no idea what it was talking about, but apparently she came from Kumogakure. Either way, this was my reply: "Nope." I say, folding the letter in half again and handing it back to her. "Sorry. If it's for a summit then I'd report in at the Hokage's office or something." I shrug. "I could take you there if you want, though." I offered. It wasn't like I had anything else to do.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 9, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
Konoha's Outskirts - The Forest of Death

*Rondo of Purity Training*

Bowing to his two hosts, he gave one last smile to the couple, and Cenn tried his best to give a doggy wave.  Then, he made his way casually out the door...and hurried away once he was out of sight.  First, he deposited his dog back home, to the care of his dear mother and father, and then sprinted off further from Konoha.

Shizuo had happened upon his _particular _martial arts style in a very unorthodox way.  During a New Years Eve party where he'd sipped a bit too much champagne, he had inexplicably shown off a startlingly drastic change in posture.  Though, his not being a violent drunk balanced the fact that it took extremely low alcohol content to achieve that state.  He'd experimented with it for a while now, and currently carried around concentrated dark chocolate truffles that he could ingest for a quick change in mentality.  However, he had begun taping his own working through of the movements lately, and beginning to emulate the movements while sober.  It wasn't nearly as potent, because it relied on his conscious thought instead of the instinctual, unpredictable movements of a drunkard.  He fell into a rhythm too often, he'd found.

What made it worse was his reliance on such...unorthodox methods to train himself.  He had no sensei, or scroll of katas to reference.  It was mostly playing it by ear, so to speak.  It began today as usual.  Watch all the videos he'd recorded of himself so far, with a bit of offhand analysis.  This could consume anywhere from an hour to two, as he was always noticing different tidbits or nuances in his form.

His  training took place in the now inactive Forty Fourth Training Grounds within Konoha, though to say it was abandoned is incorrect.  It now served as a strange sort of no man's land for aimless martial artists to test their skills.  The proprietor sold footage of your training sessions for a reasonable price, and kept watch, to a degree, with the still installed, and now refurbished, camera network.  You were free to challenge individuals you found inside, though the place made Shizuo's skin crawl.  It was the sort of seedy underbelly he despised, and he used it simply because he had no other options.  The training grounds wouldn't allow him to properly experiment with his techniques, given he couldn't master them properly while sober, and like the rogues here, he didn't have a sensei.  Most who'd challenge him he could easily outpace, given his natural speed and agility, though there were some close calls...

First up, he visited the same nest of vipers he'd begun to frequent.  It helped to get the fluid, flowing movements of the style down, dipping and dodging past their quick, unpredictable swipes.  And it went on like that for a while, involving avoiding the successive blows of a dozen vipers in a row.  He recalled his first try at this...and the multitude of venomous bites he'd gotten as a result.  His mother nearly had a heart attack, now that he recalled...

Next was the boulder range.  Shizuo idly considered how lethal this place would be if you couldn't come and go as you pleased; if you were trapped within for 5 days.  Chuunin Exams had been a truly fearsome thing, back then, before the Fourth Shinobi World War.  His body shifted and weaved past the oncoming natural avalanche of stone, though it was over quickly.  The event was rare, though he made use of it when he could.

He felt he'd done some good work today, though...as he was walking back, something didn't feel right.  His ears pricked, and the Hatake dropped low, narrowly avoiding a kunai to the back.  Slowly, he got up, and turned, regarding the one who'd thrown the weapon.  Above him was a young man with sharp, almond eyes, and deep black hair pulled into a loose ponytail.  He had on the typical open sided robes of your cliche'd martial artist, and a coy smile on his face.  Within a second, he was in front of Shizuo, the white haired boy seemingly off guard for a moment.  The speed with which he'd closed the distance was alarming.  As this unexpected opponent began to thrust his palm forward, Shizuo grunted, dropping backwards as he planted his hands behind him.  His feet came up in time so it appeared he was standing on his hands, and then his body coiling up as he connected the blow to the guy's chin.  Though, on his toes he felt an unfamiliar _crunch_ when this occurred...

This guy's chin was as hard as a rock!  No, scratch that, much harder.  _Denser_.  Shizuo flipped and landed a few meters away, sliding.  The boy had a cruel grin, but didn't speak, similar to the Hatake.  Slowly, he approached the noble, clueless genin in front of him.  This was exactly why he hated training in the Forest of Death...turning, he pivoted to speed off for the exit, but...

This guy was faster.  He was in front of him again, and the stony, solid quality on his chin was gone.  Instead, it'd migrated to his right hand.  He wound up, and landed a solid punch to Shizuo's gut, propelling him back further, and knocking the wind from him.  Shizuo's eyes widened at the force from the hit, landing much further back than a normal punch could achieve.  That was incredibly strong...what was this guy?

No time for that.  He drew his blade, white glint and familiar sound marking how serious he'd now become.  He ran right for his opponent now, unleashing a series of swift cuts to the guy's body.  But each time he did so, he felt that odd clank.  Like metal against metal.  And then, he just blocked it directly with his forearm, and Shizuo began to understand as he looked at the other boy's blackened forearm.  He could harden a certain amount of his body at any given time, from the area of imminent impact of his adversaries' attack, to his fist or foot just before his own attacks connected.  Frustratingly enough, he had very many openings, due to his lackluster style.  Something generic.  It was simply the fact that he could shift the area he toughened extremely quickly that covered for this flaw.

Shizuo sighed.  He _never _wanted to do this.  But the guy was asking for it.  Tossing his sword in the air as his adversary rushed him again, he ate one bonbon, and his mind began to shift.  It was over within seconds.  The elixir laced treat would only put him in a stupor until he knew he'd won.  The almond eyed bully came to strike at Shizuo, who leaned to the side, grasping the other child's hardened arm with both hands as he foolishly overextended himself.  Then, swinging it over and back towards its owner as a makeshift armament, he caused it to collide with this mystery challenger's own chest...though the raven haired shinobi hardened his upper body in time.  

And that would have been enough, if not for his fist now being of it's usual anatomy.  His own fingers crunched against the hardened surface as the Hatake mercilessly pressed the fist forward with all his strength, and the poor guy cried out as all four of his fingers broke and snapped.  He dropped to his knees, and Shizuo caught and sheathed his tanto as he came to his senses.  He frowned at the rather debilitating method his drunken instincts had chosen to end the fight in, and took the time to write the kid a small apology in the dirt before him with a stick.  It also told him to be more careful, and not to challenge others so heedlessly.  The defeated martial artist continued to groan in pain, and Shizuo hesitated as he turned to leave.  And then, he collapsed, most likely passing out from the pain.  More than likely, he was a subpar martial artist who didn't know how to take a punch...and shamelessly relied heavily on that jutsu to get the drop on others.  It'd be poor form to leave him here, like this...someone who actually knew a proper style might try something.  Poor guy probably got overly excited after learning some fancy knew technique, and hurried over to the nearest domain of street fighting he could find to test himself against some unsuspecting guy...whether they liked it or not.  

Rushing past the outer perimeter, with the raven haired kid on his back, he hurriedly deposited the kid to an emergency room within the quarter hour.  Shizuo though had a rather awkward time explaining how exactly the injury came about being mute, _and _without his notepad.  And in the back of his head, as he was yelled at by the nurse on why it wasn't proper to scuffle with others so violently, he pondered the merit in having brought his assailant back in the first place.  Though the berating was over quickly, and the nurse let him leave unimpeded.  Shizuo rushed home promptly, eager to check on Cenn, and slowly beginning to consider other methods of training in the days that would follow.  And unbeknownst to him, he'd taken another step to mastering the strangest fighting style in perhaps all of Konoha, the Drunken Fist.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 9, 2013)

_*Liquid Shark

*_He had always liked Konoha. It was a nice, quaint little village that had none of the extremes he hated about the other villages. None of his hometown Kirigakure's mist, Kumogakure's height and bad access routes, Sunagakure's blazing temperatures or Iwagakure's . . . well, rockiness, made it very difficult to get to. In a way, he was kind of glad he was assigned to Konohagakure. It had a history of infiltrations which made the border control very tight, especially in these times of political pressure, but it had none of the natural defenses the other villages had. Just a forest, easily navigated, and a village, placed on a very flat, easy to flood land . . .

Dressed in a dark hooded cloak with a white bird mask covering his face, Liquid Shark observed the village from the walls, a road of blood and corpses trailing behind him. And even further beyond that, were his own troops. Martial artists who have desired to integrate themselves into Heaven's Union - either out of greed from their own desire for power, or because they were forced to and chose a water-centric discipline. Mind, not all of them were purely martial artists, but that didn't matter. Pure traditional practitioners were nearly extinct these days, in a time where Ninjutsu was rapidly evolving. 

They, like him, wore patterned masks, but instead of a dark cloak, they simply wore simple dark colored gis. "You ten." Liquid Shark stated cooly, without turning around. "First, remove their uniforms and dispose of their bodies in a quick clean way. From here, you will be replacing them as the village's southern gate border control." Raising one gloved hand, he gestured to the forest behind him with his thumb, and addressed the remaining followers of the Union. 

"The rest of you will need to somehow integrate yourself within the village. I don't care how you do it, just find a way to do so without arousing suspicion," He ordered. "Failure will not be tolerated here."

"Yes sir!" They changed in unison, before rising up and splitting off into their respective directions.


----------



## Kei (Mar 10, 2013)

_Vora _
Teams

First impressions, was something that Vora mother taught her to hold high regard in meeting a person. The way they presented themselves to her will be the establishment of the relationship, a stepping stone to become better as people together and the clear outlook if the two people could be friends or not. Though it seemed that these two did not gain such a teaching and it was a near sad case, did they not have parents? Or was there any other person to teach them such manners?

It was apparent that that was not the case. 

Ikari was the first to introduce himself to her, and just looking at the boy in front of her gave her the chills. He was clearly taller than her, but that wasn’t anything special she was short in most cases so everyone was taller than her. Although Ikari stood out, almost like he was a boy placed in a man’s body and still growing. Vora could tell that this was the one that would be considered the beast in the team just by the way he looked, though by the way he presented himself was as if he was a newborn puppy meeting a human for the first time.

And it was ever so clear that, ‘The Kid’, and may the God’s bless his soul was lacking in any department that dealt with charm.

Vora felt herself let out a long sigh, why couldn’t she be teamed up with beautiful people, and their personalities would be bright as the sun melting Vora’s cold and metallic heart. Then Vora would follow suit, she’d smile more and even become beautiful herself. She would become the shell of her former self, and blossom into a rose of woman hood.  Nonetheless that would not be the case with this team, but hope was not lost, she still had her focus teacher and maybe she was being a bit too harsh.

Or maybe she was being nicer than she imagined, Vora mouth almost dropped wide open to the point where if it could go any lower it would be eating dirt. Their teacher was singing after just saying that they’ll be going on a dangerous mission…

“Are you sure?!” Vora couldn’t help but voice the sheer craziness that came out was too much to cope with, “We don’t even know the others battle styles, their strength or weakness, we haven’t even proven ourselves capable for such a task!”

“I doubt we can protect a girl let alone each other!” Vora said looking up at the teacher, she didn’t like the other mission though she felt more comfortable doing that than entrusting her lives to two people she absolutely didn’t know nothing about!


----------



## Fedster (Mar 10, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_The Training_

Oh. Of course, going to the Hokage seemed like the obvious thing to do. Why would she go anywhere else? It was clear that the high-ups of Konoha sent her the letter. Appearantly, she was _that_ important. Oh, she could blush right now, but she couldn't. Blushing was for chumps.

"Oh, would you? Thanks! I hope I'm not interrupting your training or anything, that would kinda suck.", Misa took the letter back from Jeeha. He seemed a bit serious. "By the way, what were you training? Was it some cool, secret jutsu?", Her whole self changed when she talked about stuff like that. It was kind of a big thing for her. She wonder how would Jeeha be in battle? Would he change his whole seriousness aura into a fearsome battle persona? Or was he like that the whole time?


----------



## Island (Mar 10, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Training Grounds
Eight Trigram Thirty-Two Palms

The day had finally come, the day that I was to wrap up everything I had learned thus far into one pretty package with colorful wrapping paper and a pretty bow. Or at least that was the first analogy that came to mind. It probably should have been something more hardcore like a gathering of great ninja for one final stand or something like that. Ridiculous analogies aside, today was the day where years of training would culminate into a single session and father would determine whether or not I was ready to move onto more advanced techniques: the day that I showed father my Eight Trigram: Thirty-Two Palms technique.

?Hirari,? father spoke as he led me to our outdoor training grounds, ?If you prove to me that you have mastered the Thirty-Two Palms, you will move onto Sixty-Four Palms and eventually One-Hundred Twenty-Eight Palms.?

?Yes, father.? I nodded.

?However, I will not be your opponent today, nor will your mother, nor will any other member of the Hyuuga Clan.? He explained. ?In order to diversify your training and facilitate relations with other clans, you will be fighting members from fellow Konoha clans. Do not hesitate, and do not hold back; your opponents will be more than a match for you, and at this point, you probably couldn?t kill them if you tried.?

?Yes, father.? I swallowed my pride at his backhanded remark.

?Today?s opponent will be Akimichi Chouko.? I looked around as he spoke, but I didn?t see anyone. ?She is a Chuunin from the Akimichi Clan and has volunteered to be your first opponent.?

Again, I didn?t see her anywhere.

?Err, father?? I begged the question. ?Where _is_ she??

You?d think that somebody that? big? would be easy to spot.

Of course, father ignored me, and we stood in silence for a couple minutes. Eventually, a trio of ninja arrived at the training grounds, including mother, Akimichi Chouko, and Akimichi Chouhatsu. Chouko was a very large kunoichi with fiery red hair a dark jumpsuit and gray body armor. She bore her clan?s traditional ?food? kanji on her chest plate and had dark blue swirls on her cheeks. Chouhatsu, her father, was a Jounin with auburn hair, a dark jumpsuit, and dark body armor. Though the two dressed similar, Chouhatsu carried with him a couple katana at his waist and a hefty metal bo on his back.

Father and Akimichi Chouhatsu greeted each other casually and spoked to each other as if they were good friends. Meanwhile, mother and Akimichi Chouko approached?

Chouko bowed and stated, ?Hirari-san, it?s a pleasure to have this opportunity.?

I glanced uneasily a mother for a second but she gave me that _?Be friendly!?_ look that she gave me whenever somebody tried to be nice, but I really didn't want to talk to them. It wasn't that Chouko was bad. In fact, she seemed quite nice. I just didn't really care to talk to her.

?Chouko-san, it?s likewise a pleasure.? I bowed back. ?I look forward to training with you today.?

Granted that was a boldfaced lie, I figured l was obligated to at least _act_ nice, if not out of respect, then for mother's sanity.

---

Once father and Akimichi Chouhatsu finished exchanging pleasantries, the adults went off to the side, and mother instructed us to get ready to fight. I made eye contact with Chouko, and without saying a word, the two of us put about twenty feet between each other and bowed our heads, as per custom.

I immediately activated my Byakugan and fell into a Gentle Fist fighting stance. Although my objective wasn?t necessarily to win this fight, I figured that if I successfully used my Eight Trigrams Thirty-Two Palm technique, I would have disabled Chouko chakra circulatory system and won the match. However, that was a lot easier said than done. Chouko was a few years my senior and already a Chuunin, and even though I considered myself tough, I questioned whether or not I could down somebody so much more advanced than me.

*?SMASH HER, CHOUKO!?* Akimichi Chouhatsu shouted from the sidelines.

Fuck.

She came at me like a human steamroller. First she swung her right fist and then unleashed a reverse uppercut with her left. I ducked to avoid her right punch and backpedaled to avoid the left just in time watch her fist create a small crater in the ground right in front of me. Then she moved in for a tackle, something that could potentially result in her shattering every bone in my body if she was successful.

I just knew that this fight was going to be _tons_ of fun.

I quickly used the Body Flicker Technique to out-maneuver her tackle and reappear behind her. Then I prepared several precise jabs at her spinal column. The right strikes could disable her lower body in one go and render her helpless for me to finish her with my Thirty-Two Palms technique. Of course, that _sounded_ good, but she was a lot more agile than I initially gave her credit for. Keeping up my rapid movements, she swung her torso around and landed a powerful elbow strike to my jawbone, sending me hurdling me across the battlefield. 

*?Ouch!?* Akimichi Chouhatsu commentated; I could even imagine him wincing at the sight of his daughter planting her massive elbow into my face.

I mean, really? Ouch? I practically heard my jawbone crack. That guy had no idea.

I barely managed to land on my feet and pull myself together as I saw her make another rush toward me. I didn?t have time to get into a Gentle Fist defensive stance, so I simply threw out my hands in a sad attempt to block whatever she was coming at me with. Not only did she casually brush my arms aside like twigs in the wind, but she landed a powerful punch to my stomach and then kneed me in the nose at I recoiled forward.

I?m pretty sure that she broke my nose, but I didn?t have time to worry about that. I threw my arms back up in another futile attempt at warding her off. This time, however,  she grabbed my right wrist, lifted me up, and swung me like a frisbee back across the battlefield.

?Hirari, focus.? Father called as I found myself flying through the air. Again.

Thanks, father. That?s _exactly_ what I needed to hear.

Midair, I performed used the Body Flicker Technique again to put some distance between myself and that goliath of a ninja over there. Wait a minute, didn't she say that it was a _pleasure_ to be sparring with me? Did throwing me around the battlefield _entertain_ her? Okay, probably not, but I thought it was amusing nevertheless.

Oh fuck, she was coming at me again.

Maybe father?s advice was actually helpful. I began to focus and envisioned an Eight Trigrams circle. It didn?t take long for Chouko to get within range, and I prepared myself for my first, and hopefully only, counterattack.

Boom. She put her fist straight into my face, or at least what she thought was my face. When I used the Body Flicker Technique, I also created a clone of me that would be the target of Chouko?s next attack while I descended upon her from above. What were the chances that she would look to the sky when I was presumably right in front of her?

?Eight Trigrams...? I shouted as my feet hit the ground and I planted my palms into her upper back. Then I released another two strikes, followed by four more, followed by eight more. The more strikes I landed, the faster I moved, putting more and more into my movements.

She stumbled forward beneath the wake of my strikes, ?Sixteen Palms!?

I unleashed a flurry of strikes, another eight specifically, to total up to sixteen jabs and palm strikes at various points on her back.

Then I flickered from view and appeared in front of her as she stumbled even further forward.

?Thirty-Two Palms!? I made a final flurry of strikes at every major tenketsu on her torso. Then I concluded the barrage with a final palm thrust at her stomach, sending her reeling backwards.

Of course, this didn't go as well as I had hoped. Although I successfully disabled her, she managed to use whatever energy she had left to give me some kind of toothy grin. That's when I saw it. Between her two front teeth was a small round pill: a Giji Pill. It was more effective than traditional soldier pills but less so than the Akimichi's Legendary Three Colored Pills. I hesitantly stepped backwards as she swallowed it, letting chakra rush through her system and forcibly reopen her tenketsu.

Fuck.

With Byakugan, I saw Akimichi Chouhatsu grinning, father with an intrigued look on his face, and mother with a worried one.

Chouko cracked her neck and rolled her shoulders before forming a couple hand signs.

?Multisize Technique!? She announced, making my life significantly more difficult?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 10, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #017_

Bitch I'ma kill you! You don't wanna fuck with me
Girls neither - you ain't nothing but a slut to me
Bitch I'ma kill you! You ain't got the balls to beef
We ain't gonna never stop beefing I don't squash the beef









​
Ikari rose an eyebrow as Shobu's performance and was seriously debating abandoning these people.  How the Hell could someone like that help him achieve his goals?  He needed someone to locate his targets for him, not start up a God damn flash mob.  He heard Vora's light, feminine voice, a sound he was still getting used to, and looked over at the girl, paying attention to her words.  He looked over at Shobu and then back to Vora.  He took a few steps closer to her and placed a hand on her shoulder gently, halting her tirade and looking over to Shobu.

"She's part right.  We don't know each others abilities.  All I know is that weird thing The Brat was doing earlier, and all you know is I can kill someone without hesitating."  He said it as if he were discussing the weather.  Bland, emotionless.  Stating a mere fact.  "Don't you think we should do some training or something so that we know what we can all do?"  He removed his hand from her shoulder and put it in his pocket.  "Well, that's my take anyway.  I'll let you guys figure it out."  He sat down with his back against a tree and took out his knife, twirling it absentmindedly in the dirt.  He needed to see a bit more of Vora, but for now he could tell she was the brains of this haphazardly thrown together "team."  He didn't know what The Kid brought to the table, probably stealth, judging from the fact that Shobu had said he was a thief.  Ikari guessed he was the muscle whenever Shobu wasn't around.  When you thought about it that way they seemed like a good pair.  The only thing was Ikari and The Kid were seemingly destined to be at each others throats, Shobu was a strange guy, even by Ikari's standards, and Vora seemed the type who would need a lot of pushing before she became any really aspect of their fighting force.

_I wonder how long it will be before this team falls apart.  Doesn't matter.  Team or no team there's only one thing I've got planned for my life._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 10, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

"Ehhhh. Not really a secret jutsu, per _se_," I answer, scratching my head. "It's more like a training exercise, I guess." I wasn't actually sure himself. All I knew was that meditating was supposed to help me with my chakra control and 'refine' my chakra or something, but I wasn't really feeling any different. So, shrugging, I go: "Nah, you weren't really interrupting me or anything, though." I stick my hands in my pocket. "Well, nothing _important_ anyway." I add on, laughing.

She seemed really curious about it, which was kind of unnerving. Her entire facial expression kind of morphed from a happy, carefree looking face to one that was still happy, but more serious and with a fire of burning curiosity in her eyes. Were all Kumogakure shinobi like that?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 10, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Fuzen*​
*Fated Union , To Ame?*​
Ibuki couldn't help but smile. How charming. Her gaze flicked to the side when a familiar ninja appeared, crouched and bowing. "News on Lord Fuzenkage?"

Shaking his head, he glanced at the colorfully dressed Chuunin, "Matsuzaki Ryuunosuke has been spotted in Ame."

Ibuki's head bowed, and a seemingly innocent expression grew. She appeared thoughtful, slipping into that beguilingly docile disposition. The beautiful kunochi eventually let out a sigh and faced Yuuta Zenki with a sweet smile. "Well then, it seems I have to travel. I would be honored if you would be so kind as to escort me to Ame? Unless you have other plans, of course? Matsuzaki Ryuunosuke is actually the person that wishes to meet you." 

Koji, the seemingly geeky Chuunin blushing before he quickly said, "T-that's not necessary, Ibuki. I can escort you..." 

"That won't be necessary, Koji. If he decides to travel with me, I'm sure I'll be safe with my guardian here." Ibuki replied, before delicately crossing her arms. 

Koji's hands went to his curly black hair, as if he was panicking. His ultimate shot at nailing Ibuki screwed because of some kid?! Was fate really that cruel??? Koji faced Zenki, attempting to gesture that there would be money in it for the teen if he found 'something else to do'. 

Ibuki pretended not to spot it, but her eyes narrowed noticeably. She'd have to switch modes from letting the swordsman down gently to slamming rejection into him like a truck.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2013)

*The Kid
Kids*

You know that feeling you have when you?re a kid? It?s really the same whether you?re a retard or you?re gifted, you talk like you have 30 years of life experience when you really have half of that. So as Shobu was put into the position of having to shepherd a murderer, a scoundrel, and a ?cold genius?, as they called her he knew he would have to exercise a modicum of restraint. Kids get smarter and smarter with every generation so they feel like they?re smarter than the people with actual real life experience in front of them; Shobu had experienced this phenomena raising his little sisters. So when Shobu was presented with these gems of protest:


?Are you sure?!?

?We don?t even know the others battle styles, their strength or weakness, we haven?t even proven ourselves capable for such a task!?

?I doubt we can protect a girl let alone each other!? 

"She's part right.  We don't know each other?s abilities.  All I know is that weird thing The Brat was doing earlier, and all you know is I can kill someone without hesitating."

"Don't you think we should do some training or something so that we know what we can all do?"

"Well, that's my take anyway.  I'll let you guys figure it out."

?Gotta say mate I agree with the other two.?

These gems were coming from the mouths of people who had been shinobi for a minute in comparison to Shobu who had been a shinobi for a bit more than half a decade. He smiled politely at the kids, but it wasn?t really polite at all it was a pretty creepy smile actually, like you would see from Topher Grace on an episode of That?s 70 Show.

?You see guys the issue here isn?t so much what you think, it?s what I think. It?s the perks of being in charge. So when I tell you to start on a team building exercise that includes giving yourselves an intro pose and theme?.?

Shobu trailed off as the creepy smile was wiped from his face and his eyes bulged outward like a Looney Tune.

?YOU DO IT!!?

He began panting as his bout of neurotic anger began to subside and he put his finger up stopping the kid?s from saying another word as he caught his breath.

?Look ultimately your futures are in my hands. I can easily write you all bad reports have some of you detained, executed, and stuck as genin for many many years.  So as your new Sensei, when I ask you to do something don?t question it by patronizing it. I've been doing this for a pretty long time and you're beginners. As neophytes you might not necessarily realize there is a deeper meaning to it. Now that we?ve got that clear you guys need to start on your intro.?

He switched to a much more welcoming smile as he finished chiding the kids. It was a pretty terrible situation as he did have dominion over them and could really make them do something ridiculous such as come up with an intro motif.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

San-Jū-Roku Pondo Hō Training

Shizuo woke up the next morning with rather sore body, though he was out the door quickly.  Too much to do, at the moment, a lot of accomplish still.  Rummaging through his sock drawer, he grinned as he produced a scroll he'd found at a pawn shop downtown at the Pachinko Parlor.  It had the motions and training techniques needed to master a sort of long range swordplay technique.  For the better part of the morning, he locked himself in his room, going over the notes he'd taken on the flow of chakra the technique relied on.  He was far from a stunning intellectual mind, which made this process all the more important for him.  He had to take more time to grasp the idea behind this kenjutsu technique than most others would.  And for the most part, Shizuo was fine with that.  Glancing over the formulas one last time, he put his notes away, and got ready to head out.  Swiping some fruit on his way out the door, he left a note for his parents before escaping off to go start his training.

Heading to the training grounds, he started with the most uninteresting portion of the training.  Fifty forward sword strikes, fifty horizontal cuts.  He meticulously mirrored the posture the scroll indicated, channeling his chakra in rhythm with the strikes.  Although the place was pretty much empty, except for a few stragglers...he didn't feel comfortable trying to use the jutsu for the first time here.  He finished up, going through the motions of a hundred more cuts, and mirroring the katas on the scroll a few dozen times more, and thought himself done for the day.  It wasn't the first time he'd gone through this routine; far from it.  Shizuo simply made it a habit of practicing a technique's fundamentals and studying the theory behind it in depth before actively attempting its use.  It was an oddity, but he stuck to it.

After the whole fiasco within the Forest of Death...he wasn't so sure he was ready to return there so quickly.  Perhaps he'd pick up his tapes before going home?  That was actually a good idea.  After clearing the perimeter, he sprinted through the forest for the tower in the center, passing massive corpses of behemoths and other strange creatures of the forest that had been slain by aspiring shinobi martial artists.  The proprietor, Junta, gave them up without much fuss, just requiring the usual fee.  The man was a bit sour today, or more so than usual.  He never asked Shizuo how he was doing, or anything like that, but today he gave him a horrendous stink eye once their business was done.  Shizuo quickly made distance from that tower, and was well on his way out of Training Grounds but...

His ears picked up someone calling for help.  It was faint, and far off.  But he'd noticed it...he was sure of it.  He trusted his sense of hearing; it hadn't steered him wrong thus far.  The Hatake didn't even struggle with his options.  Without thinking, he adjusted course to find something...interesting.  As he approached a strange scent began to become stronger, and stronger, and stronger.  It was sort of like sap?  And once he arrived he could hardly understand what it was he'd found.  More or less, a massive shitstorm.  

A colossal sort of plant...thing with a multitude of vines was just straight manhandling 2 shinobi.  What's worse, it wasn't unassisted.  There was also a huge bear in the fray, as well as an oversized albatross looking creature.  Though, the plant thing seemed the most distressing at the moment.  It wasn't just a venus flytrap, or something similar.  It was a strange, alien, tangle mesh of vines, flora, leaves, and other organic parts.  It was like nothing Shizuo had ever witnessed before.  One of the unfortunate victims of it was wrapped up and constricted by a massive vine.  The other was desperately dodging past the bear's attacks, losing ground as the bird thing swooped down every now and again when the bear couldn't maneuver his way in.  

Shizuo sighed, drawing his blade as he prepared himself for combat...


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 10, 2013)

As Dokumaru took in everything that was being said, he began thinking of various scenarios and possibilities, as well as his own responsibilities. After all, he was just a genin. He really had no right to accept a mission without it being given. He would need to report in somehow. While looking at the menu, he grabbed a napkin.

"So, basically, you want me to escort him to Fuzen, and bring weapons back into the village? That's something I'd need permission from the Amekage for, even if its just the last part.Weapons smugglers don't live long. Is this a sanctioned mission?"

Obviously a stupid question, he hoped that it would distract the man long enough to miss Dokumaru pricking the end of his finger. Using his blood, Dokumaru wrote a short, coded note under the table, addressed to Aoki. Putting the name and location of a known contact on the outside, so that someone would know where to take it after they'd left. Careful about what he showed, he lifted the napkin up to wipe his mouth, and casually put some of his webbing on it, sealing it, while simultaneously telling who it was from. Now all he'd have to do is give it to someone to take when they left. If Aoki sanctioned the mission, he'd hear nothing of it. If it was unsanctioned, then someone would show up. Dokumaru wasn't sure which he'd prefer.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

_San-Jū-Roku Pondo Hō Training Continued_

There was no time to lose.  For the most part, it didn't seem like he had too many options.  The bear had backed off once again, and now the bird was getting ready for another sweep in.  Naturally it would have to come first, then.  He assumed the stance, steadying his breathing, and crouching slightly.  Concentrating his chakra...he stood ready...and then all at once swung with all his might.  The concussive burst went sailing towards the bird, who swooped over to dodge past the assault easily.  Step one, complete.

Darting to the tree that towered over the strange sentient plant, Shizuo scaled it with chakra applied to his feet, getting height over the bird before torquing his body and flipping onto it's back, clutching a patch of feathers as he waved his blade over its ear, dizzying it with his sound based jutsu.  It began to falter as its course for the amateur martial artist wasn't realized, and instead it teetered of course towards the bear.  Then, in a sickening collision, it smashed right into its ursine ally, and Shizuo deftly flipped from his makeshift, turning his attention to the plant.

He'd noticed something when he'd gone up the tree.  Embedded in one of the branches above the plant creature were kunai with exploding notes wrapped about the handles.  He looked to the individual he'd just bailed out from the bear and bird, and pointed to the notes, indicating his desire to know if they were his.  The other guy nodded once.  Shizuo smiled assuming the stance once again.  All that study, repetition, and attention to the katas had paid off.  Evoking this technique was a simple matter for him now.  Then, with a fierce swing and powerful followthrough, he sent a shockwave at the branch, severing it instantly.  Then, the dude next to him promptly activated his exploding notes as it landed on the plant, and the ensuing blast caused it to release the other genin in its grasp.  Shizuo leapt to action, catching her, and then landing back next to her ally.  Normally he'd say something to them about being more careful, but they were gone so soon as they knew each other out of danger.  Meanwhile, Shizuo turned to see the blows he'd inflicted so quickly had been nothing more than slight a slight phasing to the oversized wildlife.  They were coming to their senses now, and setting their sights on him.

Oh shit.

The Hatake turned tail quickly, shunshining for his life until he was well out of the perimeter, not even remebering to sheath his sword until he was well on his way to uptown Konoha.  It was odd, he found, that so many of the people he found in the Forty Fourth Training Grounds seemed to be as silent as he was.  Neither of the individuals had given him so much as a passing thanks, turning tail and leaving him to the devices of those...creatures.  What if he hadn't escaped?  Shaking his head, he opened the front door to his family's ch?teau.  He'd always felt like a bath was an absolute necessity after any amount of time spent within the Forest of Death.  But at least he'd completed the mastery of this new kenjutsu, at the end of the day.


----------



## Kei (Mar 10, 2013)

_Vora_
Teams

In a world where people die as easily as they could breath, kids had more of a mouth than anything because they were allowed too. The ninja world was a harsh in cruel one to kids but it was harsher towards the adults, one minute, one shot to the back and it would be all over for them. All they worked for, all they cherished would be gone in a blink of an eye. It was truthfully sadder in the past because there was no real benefit for those who defended their home. Though as time passed and the old ways of the past became outdated, so was the treatment of those who became ninja’s. 

Even though her teammates agreed with her, their teacher was another story, but she backed down. She held her tongue because she knew one day his methods of teachings will be out dated just like they would be sooner or later. In this world ruled by ninja’s you were force to grow up faster than the butcher’s boy or the flower girl. 

Vora turned away from her teacher, as she sat on the bench and opened her bag taking out a pen and paper.

Her mother and grandmother were going to be upset if she didn’t tell them where she would be going. She told her mother that she would be going straight to her grandmother’s house, but it seems plans have changed. She was about to write to them, but it was best to bite the bullet, there was no time to write to them. Vora silently cursed as she put the stuff back in the bag, this day wasn’t going to be her best and it surely was going to be topped with one of her worst. 

She placed her head on the back of the bench as she looked at her so called team, or as her teacher put it, hostages to his damned. First impressions and it looked so promising, as Vora had noted that they had a self-proclaimed killer, someone who looked like they shouldn’t be there, and to top it all off her. 

She couldn’t help but smile at the sheer dynamics of the team…

“So promising…” She said to herself as she took out her book


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 10, 2013)

(LT) Taijutsu training 5/6

Dokumaru once again was at the training field, trying to master his taijutsu. While he was able to begin effectively using his weapons, he found himself uninspired by his chosen style. 

Instead, he began working purely on hand to hand defense. After all, attacking would only go so far, and he wouldn't always have his weapons.

Repeating from his last training session, he began working first by going through attack and defense routines against imaginary opponents. Then, when it was time to practice against a training dummy, he immediately set it to the Chuunin level skill. After all, if you kept starting off easy, there was no way to get better.

Here, it was difficult to get into a set routine. This time around, his inability at pure hand to hand showed. Not really being able to set himself against this opponent, Dokumaru stopped and reset it to Genin level. However, this put him back slightly. There had to be a way to make this a harder session without completely overwhelming himself. While dodging the training dummy, Dokumaru came up with an idea. Flipping up and around, he activated another dummy, and then a third, to simulate multiple person combat.

one hour later....

Though sore and beat up, Dokumaru was learning quite a bit about engaging multiple people in hand to hand combat....mostly that he didn't want to do it on a regular basis. Sticking purely to hand to hand wasn't Dokumaru's style, and limiting himself that way would help. However, it still needed to be trained and improved, and that's what he'd do.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 10, 2013)

Jin & Hanako
Awaken: Distraught in every corner
Jin's fears exposed. 

~*~

_What am I doing...?
Is this truly right? Am I the only one who can qualm it?

----

Jin, don't you trust me?

----

I'm begging to wonder..._

~*~

Drips of liquid fell from the void, the ground beneath their feet had already become moist to the point where only mud and puddles surrounded the place. In the distance stood a giant, something beyond any means of explanation, a monster that caused a chill to travel through the spine of our young Jin. Towering as it was, crimson fur as vivid as flames, eyes gleaming through the thunderous rays of lightning that befell the land. While his teeth clenched at sight of the beast, Hanako stood behind him, hand placed on his shoulder, a beaming smile marked over her lips, as she whispered to the boy's ears.

"Come on, you want to be rid of them, right? Now's our chance. Come one, you can do it."

Even those words were what caused him to drift away from his lands, to travel for days until he finally encountered this... beast! At this very moment, he didn't know what to do, he didn't think clearly about his actions and now he regretted it. Now that his body trembled under the pressure of being exposed to something so huge, something with so much overwhelming strength. Something that literally roamed the land and now stood before the two. 

Like a king, he radiated an aura of leadership, even though for a beast with absolutely not rationality whatsoever, a beats who's four tails swayed to and fro. The ape, the monster that once in a distant past was the cause of many tragedies, the personification of fear itself. It was none other than.

"Yonbi..."

"GRUUUOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!"




A powerful growl was released, arms were prone in front of his body as the large gust of winds blew on them, what strength, only with a single scream could he witness the reflection of actual power. This thing... this... beast. It was more so the reality of his weakness. With something of this caliber, and his strength at this juncture. What possibility did he have? Shit! He was gonna die, he was gonna die...

_He was gonna DIE!_

Another tap on his shoulder, and Hanako activated her ability to it's max. Activating Hermers Heels to the point where her feet hovered slightly upon the earth the stood upon with the most confident smirk plastered on her mien, she lifted her other arm and pointed him, her thumb rose and in instance she rocketed towards it. It was time, to place their plain into fruition, his eyes trembled and his lips were tighten into a straight line, a deep breath and kick of the earth before he leaped from the mountain he stood upon a lunched himself towards the beast, Hanako served at bait first, the moment the beast swung it's ferocious arms to tackle the young female, he techniques allowed her to maneuver around it, with a push, a kick and twist, the beast eyesight were focused upon the young girl, this was Jin time to strike as it head followed her around the area, he twisted his body, utilizing his own weight to turn and preforming a twist upon the skies. Extending his right arm, aiming to the eyes and in an at the passing of a single second.

"Time to burn!" 

*-Flick!- *

A simple flick of his fingers, a chakara stream was formed through his fingers a small spark of lightning like flame hurled towards the beats, while it did, it turned it's gaze at the sound of the child's voice to be met with the spark on it's right eye. Soon it combusted into flames, in his eyes, pulling back the beast placed it's hand on it eyes, but futile the flames raged on. These flames only had three seconds until they extinguished, the needed to execute the next part of their plan. Within the chasm they managed to elude a very notorious plan, they alone could never stand up to the beats, not Jin was the Target of the beast. Closing his eyes, he delved into his subconscious and within a second his eyes began to gleam under the raging blue flames of his ultimate technique.

"Chaotic Autumn!"

Reaching land, he preformed a twist, his feet coursed through the earth dashing away from the beast, three seconds past and the flames fanned themselves, noticing the distance, the beast led out another roar this time, not like the other...

"PUNY HUMAN!!!"

"I-It spoke!?"  

He turn his gaze over his shoulders, before he could react any quicker the beast was closing the gap between the, like a raging bull he stomped the earth with it's tremendous strength, Hanako wasn't so far behind, before it could reach the boy, her speed had blitz the creature, extending her arm towards Jin, he grabber he and when the beast was in position she formed a single seal before the wall of the chasm exploded and a unnumbered amount of stone befell the creature before them. She rushed, placing the at the top a few hundred centimeters away from the beast.

"...D-did we do it? Is he dead."

"I think we did! Yeah, We did it Jin!"

A pulse.

The earth began to quake, under the pressure these two could not contain their footing, the feel and before long a huge spherical formed of power arose from the stone, blowing all and aimed at the sky. all the debris upon it was blown to smithereens and a sphere like object was thrown towards the ever edges of the earth. 

*-BOOOOOOOOM!!!!!- * 

Even if it could be said that, that beam of power had already coursed outside to Earth, it power resonated, it strength blew the skies above to disperse. The clouds were vaporized, the land had been shaded a different color. The waves rose and the trees swayed with the might of the gust. They could barely withstand their ground, forcing chakara into the soles of their feet was all they could do, sticking their feet on the ground so they would fall. What was this? What was that strength? How could it survive such a power strike, was those boulder not enough to qualm it? Were they really gonna die.

It panted under it's breath, he could see those burst of breath escape him like steam pipes. He was scared, he was too scared. He couldn't do anything against this beast, nothing at all. Was this truly the end of both? Was this truly the end? Was he gonna be devoured by this demon, was Hanako really saying the truth when she said he was powerful enough to take this beast? Why! Why couldn't he keep himself quiet!?

"Jin! Hurry up and move!" 

The beast executed a leap and was not above these two, Hanako had to blitz, Jin was frozen and once again, she grabbed hold of him, escaping trouble, or so they thought, the pulse of it's landing was enough to push the two to the side. Coursing through the earth, before they could retaliate. He was rushing towards them again. Jin's eyes jolted and he reacted, while Hanako leaped to the left, he did so to the right, he followed Hanako in attempt to get a grip on her, but he was left exposed once more. This time with a flurry of seal, he threw another technique upon him, this time a very large amount of dust that blinded his sight. The beast stopped, trying to throw away this dust, Jin leaped father of it's location. Hanako was saved, but just barely. As he feet stood on her side of the chasm. Jin did not hesitate to flick his fingers. But the dust he had thrown was not dust, it was ash with very low density. Enough to keep it twirling around the beast no matter how much it squirmed.

"Fuck off."

*-Flick!-*

Flames of blue this time, but now the beast face had been engulfed under a sea of powerful flames, that had been improved thanks to his other ability Chaotic Autumn. Three seconds of burning. Three seconds of hell. This beast was powerful, but he needed to die. Solstice was by his side, madness had been controlled.

"Time for you to die, Kong!"

​


----------



## Fedster (Mar 10, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_On the way!_

Nothing important, eh? Phew! That was a relief. And he should have no problem to guide Misa through the maze that was Konoha. And then, she could grabbed that Hokage by the neck and asked him politely why in the hell he made her go to Konoha to respond a letter. Yeah, that was happening.

"Cool, so to the offices we go, then!", She exclaimed, and waited for Jeeha to get ready to be her tour guide, or just her guide. Totally up to him. Lead the way.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 10, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

Man, this girl was enthusiastic. _Way_ too hyped up for a meeting with the Hokage. "Yeah, sure." I reply and lead her out of the forestry training grounds, taking a left and heading back onto the stone path into the main village, navigating back quickly and easily. It was the path I took every day when I wanted to go on a walk, or to train, so it wasn't like I was going to get _lost _on it or anything. "That was the training ground, by the way. The . . . " I paused for a moment, trying to remember which one it was. Konoha had like a gajillion of those things, and it was hard to differentiate between them when you only went to one. "Tenth?" I guessed. I was pretty sure it was wrong, but who cares?

Eventually, we crossed back into the outskirts of the main village, getting back onto the somewhat familiar pavements of Konoha. Lifting an arm up, I point a finger to the large building rising up in the distance, built in front of the famous Hokage mountain. "That's the Hokage's office." I inform her. "We're nearly back into the main part of the village now. Right now we're kind of in the uh . . . slum parts. After the village started expanding outwards to make room for the growing population, more people from the country actually started to flood in, and well, this is the result." I scratch my head, looking at one of the shacks in the distance sadly. "It's only really a small section of the village, but we haven't been able to deal with it yet. Most of our time and attention has gone to the little _frisson_ between the Black and White."

And so, we continued walking through the shacks of the Konoha outskirts. Strangely enough, the 'streets' were kind of empty, which made the place feel more like a ghost town of tin houses than an actual slum or a part of a village. 

"Hey, pretty boy." A voice called from behind. "Feel like handing over your money? Or are the boys and I going to have to beat it out of you?"

"Oh, jeez." I turn around, sighing. Gesturing to the group of thugs, I turn my head to face Misa. "This is the other reason why nobody bothers to fix up this place. You get morons like these who like to think that they run the place. I'll handle this and then we can get back to business. No worries, it'll be over quite quickly." Smirking, I crack my knuckles and step forward. This was the perfect opportunity to test out my new techniques. There was about six of them, so it wasn't really _too_ much of a challenge."Come at me bros." I taunt, wagging my finger.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 10, 2013)

Jin, Hanako, Ryoji & Celsius
Awaken: Distraught in every corner
The Heir of Frost Enters the Stage

~*~

_Is the beast dead? 
We need to finish it off immediately! 

----

No... He won't die so easily!

----

Foolish Humans.
Celsius, it's time for us to take the lead._

~*~

As the beast is engulfed with the flames, the fear that build up within Jin had slowly been elevated. As he could bear to hold his smirk as the best squirmed within those blue flames, he witness as his howls reached the distance and his pain was most noticeable. He felt powerful, the monster had strength, he had power, but no tactic. He was stupid, just like any other animal in the world he wasn't immortal, he was just over sized. He could defeat it, he could kill it! This was his chance! His chance to become the best of the best! He felt empowered as those flames vanish and only the remains of the best were left. The smoke brew threw it's fur, and he stood still. At this instance, Jin wanted to boast like never before, he had achieved what many Kages couldn't, he had totally managed to kill a Bijju right in front of Hanako. He was not only the best, he was the greatest. 

Until...

The best leaped once more, towards Jin, with his right hand he swung his arms with the entirety of his force, a smash to his entire body, he felt as death gripped him from the lowest part of his bones to his head, he felt time slow down as the force continued to push his towards the side, farther and farther, witnessing the beast smirk under his teeth, that beaming smile that he had when he landed his hit, this beast was much smarter than what he led to believe. Yes, this single blow was enough to cause his body to weaken, his bones, he felt as each of the were being crushed under this tremendous force. This power this beast held, and not before long he was rocketed towards the very far distance.

"Jin, No!"

"Foolish inferior humans! You think you could ever defeat someone as I!?"

The beast bellowed, as yet a female swooped down and grabbed hold of the boy before more serious damage could be inflicted upon him. She leaped much faster than anything any have seen before, her aura was chill like ice, he emanated an aura of strength, her ear were sharp as where the man next to her. A man of blue hair and eyes that were much brighter than Jin's. Such a bright blue that Jin's delved in comparison to him. With blade in hand and a strict glare towards the beast. This was none other than the man who carved his name into the annals of history. A man whose strength and devoutness brought him calamity yet at the same, it was drove him to defeating his enemies, and becoming the single most powerful frost ninja the world has even known. With his trusty blade Yukianesa, his Melody Arm and his Summon, this man was said to defeat one of the world greatest villain, along with many others. 

"Is he alive, Celsius?"

"Barely. He was struck by the beast."

"Good thing you stepped in. What kind of fool would fight a Tailed Beast? Not even _He_ could completely kill one if he tried. And letting your guard down too? What an idiot."

"No time for that. We gonna help?"

"You know it."

It was none other that Yukigakure's Heir of Frost: Ryoji Ivery and his Summon Celsuis. 





They looked at each other and before long, their images dispersed and fade. Jin was placed at the near distance. It was time to unleash their full force.  The Heir of Frost went from the right, while Celsius form the left. The beast witnessed this and reacted, with a leap towards the air, he attempted to get them with a strike from above, like what he did previous with Jin and Hanako, but these two weren't as ordinary as these kids. As he fell, Jin pulled his blade and within and instance, he swung it upwards, a massive wall of Ice captured the bests footing till his right arm, capturing in this powerful wall of ice. Celsius used set huge pillar to climb towards the best, once it reached towards it's mien she extended her hand and delivered her most powerful strike. One that was able to dent the beast flesh and caused him to roar in pain. 

"Right. You better run from there girl! I'm about to unleash something really powerful!"

Ryoji warned the girl who was amazed that this man held so much power. What was that blade? It seemed to have increased his abilities to immeasurable amount. But he was struggling still, what was he, he was not human, he did not emanate that aura. And the woman behind him was one of the Ice Nymphs the Ivery's had a contract with, it incredible, how was a someone like him still alive? The rumors said he had been dead for quite sometime now, he was the man who along with many others were recorded in the annals of history. He was the most potent Ice user in recorded time...

Ryoji leaped towards the distance, Hanako witnessed as he prepared for something, and she rushed away, leaving Jin in the care of these people. An astonishing amount of chakara began to revolve around Ryoji, swarming around his body like flames before they formed a sphere around his body. Spreading both arms before each could meet, the back of his hand pressed together as he pulled back his hand and stare pointed forward. The earth began to tremble slightly as a smirk was clearly plastered all over his face. The moment Celsius reached safe ground he released his secondary strongest technique. 

"Gyarikku Hou!"

A blast of energy was thrown towards the target, a wave of purple like concentrated force managed to impact the beast and break the ice that held it tightly gripped. Pushing it towards the distance, and destroying all in its path before a large explosion covered it and engulfed it in pain. This was a technique that this man had made for himself. An ability that was formed specifically for a single enemy, but this was not by any means his strongest. City Block destruction had just met their wake it was time for this to be finished. They weren't gonna kill the beast no matter how much they tried, and with those movements he was becoming drained. Celsius closed the gap and placed her arms around him, soon becoming one with Ryoji. His body becoming something purely made of ice, from top to bottom his body became one with this being, with this summon. And he had become frost itself. 

This was his Sage Mode.

"Time to finish this. I won't have much of a chance, but... I'll have to seal him within the boy. However, he's still far too strong. Time for me to unleash my strongest technique."

Spreading his arms and legs, before the beast could stand he charged the reserve of Nature Charaka he was gaining, his hand began to tremble along with the earth beneath their feet, an aura much like before but stronger had shaped in the palm of his hand. Placing both hands before him, these spheres  of chakara met with each other. The moment it did he couldn't contain the trembling much, and before the beast could stand he unleashed yet another beam of concentrated power, one that had the destructive capability of a village. 

"Senkō"

*-BOOOOOOOM!!!!'
*

​


----------



## Fedster (Mar 10, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Thugs & Slums_

Misa nodded through most of Jeeha's speech. Kumogakure had their training grounds in the sides of the mountains, connected by bridges, like 99% of the village. The only thing that was incrusted in a mountain was the Raikage's office, that was located in the tallest one. It had glass from top to bottom, and it was quite impressive and somewhat overwhelming.

_'I don't think the Hokage's office wouldn't be as impressive.'_, she thought as she spotted the building. The Monument, however, piqued her interest. Having the Hokage's face carved into the monutain seemed like their tradition, and Misa liked that. Maybe she could like Konoha.

"Hey, pretty boy.", Someone called his guide as they reached the slums, "Feel like handing over your money? Or are the boys and I going to have to beat it out of you?"

Pretty boy? Did that guy...have a crush on Jeeha? Wow, talk about quick development. But it seemed that he didn't feel the same way, and just wanted to beat the ever living crap on them. A group. He had his own fanboys? Well, if he was going on a fight with them, she wanted to join in too.

"I won't let you have all the fun for yourself..", She said, and pulled her hair back.

"Then, we'll beat you both.", the 'tough guy' responded, and his boy band and he went towards them, fists clenched.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 10, 2013)

Jin, Ryoji & Celsius
Awaken: Distraught in every corner
The Sealing

~*~

_No... Don't seal him in me.

---

This is your punishment. Live with it._

~*~

The beast had lost consciousness, Ryoji released his transformation and Celsius was exposed to the world one again. She released a slight sigh, and while within Ryoji she noted all his thoughts, she already knew what he wanted to do next. He walked towards the body of the fainted beast, while Celsius went to grab the child and he carried him towards the beast, Ryoji had pulled a seal that length was superb, biting his own finger a drip of blood was dropped upon the seal. One it happened, a ray of light began to emanated from it, chain like seals began to course around like snake and ensnared the beasts within their seals, they began to radiate a brilliant blue light, there was a circle in the middle of the scroll one where the blood stood in its lonesome. Ryoji placed the hand in that very circle and the seal was placed into his flesh like a bracelet he wore it, the seal lashed to and fro as he moved towards the boy. 

"Place him on the ground Celsius." 

Jin vision was blurry, but he felt the sensation of the earth beneath him. He witnessed as the man came close and towered before him as the beast laid in shambles before this great man. Who was he, and how did he manage to uncover so much power? Was he something that not even the beast could withstand? Was this the true hero of the world? No this couldn't be, it was impossible. He was just a man who was lucky. But the beast could lay a finger on him, what was he? Really? What was he?

"Kid, you really are stupid. You don't simply fight this things. I can see. You're terrified of them. That wasn't enough to stop you from condemning your life no? Well, your punishment is at hand kid. You'll get better. But for now, bare with the weight of the beats of this world."

As he placed his hand on Jin's stomach he felt a pulse followed by a massive amount of pain, as the seals itself burned into his flesh, the physical manifestation of the best coursed through them and into him, unable to even scream, he could feel his chakara and the beast merge into one. He could feel as it coursed into him, it was unbearable and in a single instance, as the rays of light engulfed the chasm. The man stared down with indifference, Jin was engulfed in fear and even Solstice could not contain it and hid. The beast was sealed now within this child.

The seal was formed on the child's chest. Standing, the man known as Ryoji turned and looked at Celsius who said.

"We're done. Time for us to leave."

"Right. What was it that that woman called you as? Jin? That's a very nice name. Please, try not to do something as incredibly foolish as this again, okay?" 

With a kick, they both disappeared into the distance. 

While the boy's vision faded and he was engulfed with tiredness. Fainting the boy laid in the chasm. With a cursed sealed within him. 
​


----------



## Island (Mar 10, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Hyuuga Training Grounds
Eight Trigram Vacuum Palm

You know those times when things get so bad that you start to reflect upon your life, what you?ve been, what you?ve done, and what you could have been? You take a moment to think about who you are and whether or not you?re satisfied with life. You ask yourself: Did I accomplish anything? If I died right here, right now, would I be happy with what I?ve done with my life? Well, that?s exactly what went through my mind as a girl who weighed an excess of 200 pounds doubled in size right in front of me. In her base form, she was smashing me around and hurtling me through the air like a violent little kid and his action figures. I could only imagine what she had in store for me now.

?Hirari,? father shouted, ?Show me your Eight Trigram Vacuum Palm.?

Although I practiced many techniques throughout the week, father refused to let me use them in them battle until I perfected them. He told me that they were extremely dangerous and that I could seriously injury myself or others (usually those who I didn?t intend to kill) if I didn?t use proper form. Either he thought that I was ready to use Vacuum Palm in actual combat, or he believed that I was in mortal danger.

Probably the latter.

I hesitated, talking a step backwards, another, and then another. I genuinely thought my behemoth of an opponent was going to walk up to me, repeatedly slam by face into the floor, and wear my teeth as a necklace. Again, she was way too nice for that and would probably stop short of permanently injuring me, but it was still a distinct possibility that I kept floating around in the back of my mind.

For some reason, my opponent wasn?t coming toward me. Instead, she stood there, watching, waiting.

Waiting for what, I had no idea, but I took this as an opportunity to wipe the blood from my nose and then get into a defensive Gentle Fist stance.

?Human?? She began, concentrating and consolidating her chakra, ?Bullet Tank!?

Oh fuck.

Chouko?s gigantic body began to twist and distort, reforming itself into a sphere. From what I knew of the Akimichi Clan, this was one of their signature techniques. First they would use the Multi-Size Technique followed by the Human Bullet Tank technique to turn into a massive ball and steamroll their enemies. It sounded really cool and all until you were the enemy, and you were looking straight at a spherical mound of human meat that wanted nothing more than to flatten you in its wake.












The Human Bullet Tank started spinning in pace, gaining momentum, and readying to bulldoze me to oblivion. What the heck was I supposed to do? How was I supposed to counter 400+ pounds of Akimichi Chouko coming at me like that? What? Did you _really_ think I didn?t have a plan? I might not have been the most talented kunoichi in the world, but I wasn?t _stupid_. My way out of this was obvious.

We were about to find out what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object.

?Eight Trigram!? I pictured a trigram in my mind and began concentrating my chakra.

She began rollin?.

Father seemed especially interested.

He hatin'.

?Palm Rotation!? I shouted as I began spinning.

About a moment later, we collided. Akimichi Chouko barreled into my jutsu at full force as I expelled as much chakra as I possibly could. This went on for several seconds, neither of us making any headway, her being unable to pierce the Hyuuga Clan?s ultimate defense and me being unable to deflect all four hundred pounds of fun?

---

Another Perspective?

I watched Akimichi Chouko and my daughter prepare for one final bout, each one choosing their clan?s secret technique to use against the other. Akimichi Chouko employed her clan?s Human Bullet while my daughter readied the Hyuuga Clan?s Eight Trigram Palm Rotation. One was an unstoppable force while the other was an immovable object. What would happen when the two collided? Which one would give first? Would Chouko lose momentum, or would my daughter run out of chakra? I turned to Akimichi Chouhatsu, my age old friend and smiled. It brought back fond memories?

On this very battlefield, twenty years ago, Akimichi Chouhatsu and I stood roughly twenty paces apart from each other.

?Oi, Hisa-kun,? He rolled his eyes at me, ?You?re really serious, aren?t you??

I laughed, ?Aye, Chouhtatsu-kun. If your Human Bullet Technique can break my Palm Rotation, I?ll give you 25,000 ryo.?

Admittedly, we were a lot younger and stupider back then. How were we supposed to know what would happen? Granted we were both hotblooded Jounin, and granted we were both supposed to be the top of our "elite" ninja and role-models, neither of us had the common sense to stop and say _?Hey, maybe this is a bad idea.?_

?And if you can?t,? I grinned at Akimichi Chouhatsu, ?You owe _me_ 25,000.?

?Okay, Hisa-kun.? He created some seals and used his Multi-Size Technique to grow to nearly double his normal size. ?Let me know when you?re ready.?

I took a traditional Gentle Fist stance and nodded at Akimichi Chouhatsu, ?Ready.?

Akimichi Chouhatsu nodded back, not saying a word until?

?Human Bullet Technique!? He announced, his body puffing up into a gigantic sphere.

?Eight Trigram?? I pictured a trigram in my head, readying myself for his charge.

Then he began moving.

?Palm Rotation!? I yelled, beginning my spin.

_?Where?s the boom??_ That was I all I could think when absolutely nothing happened. In fact, it took me a second to realize it, but I wasn?t even spinning. Instead, somebody stood between us with his palm stopping Akimichi Chouhatsu?s Human Bullet Tank, and his hand painfully clasping my wrist and stopping me mid-spin. My eyes widened, and my stomach dropped when I realized who it was. I recognized that leathery face and those expressionless white eyes anywhere: father!

*?DO YOU THINK THIS A GAME??* He roared, nearly covering my face in his spit before turning to poor Akimichi Chouhatsu and releasing a tremendous amount of chakra from his hands: the legendary Eight Trigram Vacuum Palm technique. Akimichi Chouhatsu, helpless to defend himself, was shot across the battlefield before colliding with a tree and decompressing to his original state.

*?A MOTHERFUCKING JOKE??* He turned his attention back to me, dragging me by my wrist, lifting me up, and flinging me in Akimichi Chouhatsu?s direction.

*Smaaaaack!*

My body rammed against the same tree as Chouhatsu, and I fell helplessly on top of him.

?These techniques aren?t toys for your amusement.? I lectured. ?They have been passed down from generation to generation and are part of your clan?s culture and tradition. To defile them in such a way??

He continued going on about the importance of tradition and respect for our ancestors, but no matter how much I tried, I couldn?t focus on what he was saying. I must have hit my head against that tree because I wasn?t all there. My thoughts bounced from one subject to the next, from the recent breakaway of Fruzen from Iwa, to that cute ANBU girl I kept seeing around the village to?

?Are you even listening to me?? He approached as I slowly got to my feet, rubbing the top of my head and trying my best to maintain my balance.

?Yes, father.? I answered instinctively, regardless of how much of a boldfaced lie it was.

?Oww,? Akimichi Chouhatsu groaned as he too got back on his feet, ?I mean, yes, Hyuuga-sama!?

---

What the heck just happened?  One moment I was spinning, and the next I was laying on the ground with no idea what I was doing or how I got there. It took me a little while to pierce together everything that had happened thus far, but when I did, I was quick to pull myself together and get back on my feet. Fortunately for me, Akimichi Chouko wasn?t so lucky. When we collided, she found herself unable to pierce my ultimate defense and ricocheted in the opposite direction. Apparently, she smacked hard against the ground and began to deflate.

The unstoppable force failed to break the immovable object!

Now was my chance.

?Eight Trigram?? I rushed toward her as she attempted to get back on her feet.

?Vacuum Palm!? I announced, releasing a powerful chakra wave from my hand which collided with the Akimichi and sent her stumbling backwards. Then I prepared another and released it with my opposite hand, likewise hitting her and forcing her backwards. This second one knocked her off her feet, and although it wasn?t as powerful as father?s, his being able to send people flying far across battlefields, it did what it was supposed to.

Unfortunately, this whole fiasco drained me, and I found myself unable to run anymore. I came to a stop several feet in front of Akimichi Chouko and then discovered not only couldn?t I run, but I was barely able to stand, my body swaying and my legs wobbling.

Fuck.

?That?s enough!? Father declared as he approached with Akimichi Chouhatsu immediately behind him and mother a few paces behind.

?Excellent performance, both of you.? He continued, apparently pleased with how far I had progressed.

But just then, the weirdest thing happened. Father turned to Akimich Chouhatsu and held held his hand out. The latter then counted up several bills and handed the stack to father, what looked like a whole 25,000 ryo?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2013)

*Meiji, the Blinking Eye of Chaos*
Fuzen Outskirts

"Onee-san, this thing you have me do is exercise in futility...nothing out here..."  Below him, within a deep chasm, a battle the likes of which many would never witness in their lifetimes, began to unfold.  And almost comically, Meiji was blissfully unaware.  Refusing to use her real name, he called Noe Onee-san, a slight transforming of her name.  It wasn't that he was childish, or immature, or even thought of her as a sister.  It was just an important edict to never refer to a woman by her real name if you trusted her.  It was his own indirect way of illustrating his trust in her.

_"I'm sure I felt a powerful chakra over there, Meiji.  Please do your best and check..." _ Noe honestly hated it when he was so careless.  She knew there was most certainly something out there, she'd felt 2 very powerful chakra signatures.  But Meiji being Meiji, he could quite easily glance past a nuclear war unfolding in his lap.

They'd taken a trip to Fuzen as a training exercise, as Noe began to find Kirigakure an increasingly improper setting for Meiji's training to unfold.  Things had gone fine at first, as they'd been using one of the undisclosed bases the modern-day Seven Swordsmen of the Mist maintained throughout the Black for their own personal use.  Though she was new to their ranks, Noe was relatively quick to make use of the resources the small, exclusive group had access to.  And while there, Noe had picked up on something bizarre, or two things rather.  And for whatever reason had Meiji go to check it out, though she maintained a telepathic link to his mind in the meantime, allowing them to converse back and forth.

The combat reached its end eventually, as Meiji spelunked past the entire ordeal, continually missing what was going on.  

"Well, I think I'm coming back, Onee-san.  Nothing out here.  Perhaps you should get your chakra sensing checked out."  Meiji turned on his heel, getting ready to head back to the hideout for the night.

Noe sighed.  There were no words for this.  He'd have to try and work on this.  Meiji was very skilled in some things, like formulating plans, and interacting, or socializing, but there were inexplicable gaps in his ability to do some things.  Case in point, not being able to locate two enormous chakra signals.  Though, one was fleeing rapidly, and the other had stilled.  Could it be that...?

One pebble, a tiny scrap of stone, fell from the post apocalyptic looking landscape of the sealing of the Yonbi.  As it fell to the ground, Meiji's ears pricked in response to the tiny sound.  For most, it'd have been an incomparably minuscule noise, something any normal shinobi wouldn't pick up on.  But for this guy, it seemed as loud as a score of sirens.  He immediately darted down into the chasm, locking onto the sound like a bloodhound on a desired scent.  What he found, was Jin's still body.

"Uh...there's boy out here, still as stone, Onee-san.  This thing, it makes me worried.  Doesn't stir."  Meiji grasped a handful of Jin's hair, jerking his unconscious body upright with stiff motions, inspecting his face.  "Breathing.  Been through hell.  I bring this one back?"

Noe let out a sigh of relief in the distance, within the safety of the base.  _"Yes, indeed.  Please do."_  She could feel the proximity of Meiji's chakra to the huge one she'd detected all this time.  He'd found the source of massive chakra, whatever it was.  Meiji nodded to no one in particular, and hefted Jin onto his back, darting back to the base.  The young man crossed over mountainous landscapes, rushed through a single grassy valley, and finally arrived at the cavernous network of springs the Seven Mist Swordsmen had chosen for their base outside Fuzen.  He passed through the Five Seals Barrier that kept the place hidden, waded under the waterfall, and finally came to the well furnished area that the two of them rested within.  And as soon as he arrived, Meiji unceremoniously dropped Jin's body on the rug in a crumpled heap, rolling his shoulders once from the strain.

"This one.  He is heavy."

"Meiji..." Noe groaned as she moved forward to inspect their visitor.  She'd have to teach him these things.  In time.  For now, she'd have to tend to this strange boy.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 10, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

Well, looks like Misa wanted to fight too. I _was _kind of curious as to how Kumogakure shinobi fought, but I was more eager to test my new jutsu than anything else, so I dashed in ahead, surging with speed towards the thugs, forming a seal as I moved in against them with a Shunshin. "Karyū . . . " A small flicker of flame flared up visibly on the back of my leg. "*No Enchū!*" I roared, lashing out with all my pent up fury after my humiliation in my last fight, a stream of fire erupting from the back of my leg and propelling my knee into the first man's face, almost caving it in with the sheer force and momentum of my strike, sending him flying backwards and crashing noisily against a wall, his heavy body causing a loud clang as it landed against the tin of the poorly constructed 'building'. I hoped the residents wouldn't mind. "Not bad . . . " I muttered to myself, impressed by my own power. I didn't think it'd be _that_ strong.

I wasn't sure why, but I could feel my heart thumping, and my adrenaline rushing. The battle wasn't really all that exciting, but why did it make me feel so . . . _good_? Was it the fact that I was testing my new techniques? The fact that I was showing off in front of a girl? Maybe. 

But probably not. I couldn't quite pin my finger on it, but the reason was another one entirely. For some reason or another, fighting with these people - thugs and common criminals - always made me feel this sensation. It wasn't quite the same as the one I had with grandpa, though, it was somewhat reminiscent of the feeling I had with the man in the white suit. What was it? No. I knew what it was. 

It was the danger. The thrill of being in a dangerous situation, unlike the, ahem, controlled training environments by my grandpa, these were _true _fights. Funny. I'd never thought about 'fighting' like this before. Before this, I'd always thought of it as just one big, unnecessary hassle.

However, before I could continue further, my thoughts were soon interrupted by cries of "You shit!" as his friend shouted behind me and came at me with a large baseball bat filled with nails and other sharp looking bits of metal. My new opponent was a larger, pale man, with a short buzz cut and hazel coloured eyes. Though, he wasn't really pale any more so much as . . .

Red. I guess I made him angry or something.

Landing on the ground, I quickly swerved out of the way of the charge, forming a hand seal in the process. "*Searing Knuckle!*" I shot my fist up, connecting my flaming fist with his jaw with a burning shoruuke- uh, I mean uppercut, sending the big man flying backwards and landing back onto the ground a moment later with a loud, and satisfying thud.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 10, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama

This village, it?s different from where I came from. The broad blue skies felt like if it were smiling upon me, greeting me with its smooth light texture. The clouds where white like marshmallow rather than grey and dull. It was a very soothing environment that Konoha granted on its inhabitants. Kids ran around its street like if it all were their playground. I no longer need to force my vision to see. Everything was so clear, no mist for me to decipher. The warm sunlight caressed my pale skin with its welcoming touch. I walked the village hidden in the leaves on a course towards the Hokage mansion in search for my instructor. It?s going to be quite interesting living in here. Who knows? It could actually serve me for my own benefit. Building after building I walked by, having their own unique shape and sizes, I stumble upon one that stood out from the rest. It was huge in proportion and a reddish brick color pigment on its exterior. There was also a small wall surrounding it massive size, creating what seem to be a front lawn or garden, with trees grown randomly in different areas of it. Though not many people were set in this building those with great purpose do. This was the great Hokage mansion. I saw nobody in the outside perimeter. I wonder into the front lawn of the mansion. There I found a man in a green robe with glasses reading some sort of letter or maybe a memo. He had some beard growing in his chin but it wasn?t something to be impressed by, thou he did stroked upon it as he read his paper sheet. The man seem to be somewhere around he?s 50?s. Could he be the instructor? I walk towards him curiously, hoping to be correct. I wouldn?t to go on a big search for the man. I stand in front of him but yet he hadn?t noticed my presence. 

?Excuse sir. Are you the instructor??

With that I had caught his undivided attention. He looked forward finally noticing me. He then folded the piece of paper he was holding, nice and neatly in half putting it away in his robe. He adjusted his glasses to his comfort, pushing them upwards with his index finger. 

?You must be that kid of mist, Kateshi M. Toriyama, correct?? 

His voice was deep as that of a well grown up citizen. His voice was like a bass compared to mine though it showed more development in his biology it also shows how much older he is than a man in 30?s. 

?That?s correct.?

?I was given these papers with the address and deed to your new apartment west from here, where you will be staying in our village. Hopefully you?ll find comforting.?

He handed me the paper and a key to my new apartment. These papers also state my citizenship in this village. I read over the apartment descriptions. Small apartment, close by the Konoha slums having a one home room, a guest?s room, a bath room and a kitchen. Seemed fair. This apartment is going to be my new home. But as I was running my train of thought I was interrupted by the instructor.

?Kateshi you were also assign to a team of shinobi of our village since now you?re member of our village.?

?Wait, what? I wasn?t told I was going to be in some team.?

In a way this actually disturbed me. I can?t prolong my goals with other people getting in my way. But do I have a choice in the matter? Becoming a member of Konoha. A member of White. This meant that I would have follow their principles and rules. A sigh escaped my lungs as disappointment ran through my being. 

?It?s something we do for the safety of our ninjas and also to further increase their skills. Not only will you be assigned by ninjas of your same rank, but you?ll also have a teacher of a higher rank. An elite shinobi.?

?Jonin??

?Correct. For now I don?t information of these now to be comrades of yours right now  but I?m pretty sure you?ll know soon enough.?

?Very well.?

My voice had a slight tone of displeased within it, but I guess it would be for the best. What good would it serve me if I were to die instantly in a mission because I weren?t still strong enough to hold my own. So I digress. I gave a farewell to the instructor giving a slight wave goodbye, he then went back to reading his memo. I tighten my shoulder headband having the Kirigakure?s seal in crested on it. Hopefully it wouldn?t bring unwanted attention from other shinobi in this place. Then I head off to the slums of Konoha where I would find my new home.​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 10, 2013)

Jin and Yonbi

Withing his subconscious was a beast that was chained, he squirmed and pulled but no matter how how he struggled, the beast was not able to move or even for the tiniest bit. And even as Jin cowards within what seemed the walls of a world unknown to him, much like a steel jail cell in which the two were woefully place upon, on the earth there was flames that each formed a sort of words that described Jin personality. The large one was much like a sign that hovered above the beast, one that clearly reflected the word 'fear'. While the Yonbi tried to place it's hands on the child, the child was safely away from the beast, the beast couldn't place a single finger on him. 

"You insolent coward! You are in no way or form worthy of having ME as your beast!"

He bellowed, as the sight of the beast continued to frighten him, shivered began to coursed on his body. The beast was revolving within him, and he didn't even understand what just happened. Where was Hanako, where was that man? Where were everyone. 

"And now we are being taken away buy some boy! I hope he notices the seal and releases me! Then I'll get to kill you! I will kill you! This I swear!"

Jin stood from this steel earth, and noting that he couldn't reach him. He stared down at the beast while his hand formed a fist under the rage that had coursed through his system.

"No need to speak, coward! I already know what you feel. Just wake up, your sight annoys me." 

The moment he woke, he noticed something different, he was no longer within the Chasm, that said, he was not longer in Fuzen. His body was under immense pain, those bandaged and treated accordingly to each scar and fracture. He could move, even though slightly, he still felt the pain of that giant ape that was now sealed within his body. The very being that coursed this world, the very thing that he wanted to destroy now was part of him, and the only way to be rid of it was to kill himself... he wasn't gonna reach those level of desperation. What would the Fuzenkage say, knowing that he disobeyed orders and left the village. 

He sight and looked at the front, there he noted Meiji and another. He rose his brown in suspicion ans questioned.

"Were you the ones who brought me to safety?"

​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 10, 2013)

_Diary Entry #018_

And knowing what I've done to you,
With every thought you suffer through
My heart as black as evil can
And everything I could have been,
Erased by what I wanted then
I couldn't think of lesser men









​
Ikari felt his jaw clenching tighter and tighter as he watched Shobu's demonstration and how he insisted that they do the same.  Is this what he signed on for?  To play nice with some kids and their overly eccentric "sensei?"  To take on some bullshit clean up missions and create tight bonds with others?  No.  This was not what he signed up for.  This wasn't on the fucking brochure.  He sighed and sheathed his knife before standing up and patting the dirt off of his pants.  "Well this was... eye opening."  He looked at the Chuunin before them and sighed, shaking his head.  "Listen, Shobu.  This was not what we agreed to.  You said you were gonna help me, and dancing around like a God damn moron isn't helping me.  So if it's all the same to you, I'm just gonna go ahead and excuse myself.  If you're actually gonna _help_ me get those bastards from that place then feel free."  He gave a look to both The Kid and Vora and turned, shaking his head.  _Bullshit..._  He took a few steps to leave, not knowing where he was walking and not really caring.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 10, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_The Slum Jam_

Before Misa could do anything, Jeeha jumped into action. He was fast and competent from what she saw, making the best out of his katon. And she was so caught up by it, that she barely had time to evade an incoming attack. "You're gonna regret coming here.", said a guy with a ponytail, with a stick as a weapon. These guys weren't shinobi, appearantly. Easy match.

"And you'll regret messing with us!", She replied, and with that,  she took her opponent's left arm, and pulled. The guy gave his back to her, a perfect opening. _'Just like the good times.'_, She performed the hand seals required for Great Breakthrough, and breahted in. The air in her lungs mixed with the chakra, and she expelled it all in one single attack. The stick guy crashed with a dumpster, and because of the speed he gained thanks to the jutsu, he seemed to be knocked out. Perfect.

"You shit!!", Misa heard behind her, thinking the man was referring to her, but it was directed at Jeeha. She couldn't help notice that his opponent had what it seemed to be an improvised Morning Star. But he could deal with it just fine. Hmm, maybe she underestimated him?

There were about three more persons in the gang. _'I'll get at least one of them with this.'_ Now it was the time for people to see what the Nekome clan had to offer. "Nekome Style:", She called, as her nails were covered in the blue chakra. "Claw Rotation Jutsu!", She leapt and started spinning, the wind rotating with her, as she landed the attack on one of the remaining thugs. Her nails made scratches all over his clothes and skin, although nothing extremely serious. "Let's finish this, Jeeha!", Misa asked him


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 10, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ fated meeting_


Before we could depart, a new guy appeared and informed her of someoen called Ryuu-dunno-what. Then she told me that she would have ta go to Amegakure and asked tha all mighty and unique Zenki-sama ta escort her. Of course she was a wise one, who said tha beautiful gals were silly? wait...I think it were tha blondes; anyway If this Ryuu kid wants to meet with the King there`no reason to refuse ta see a new potential servant right?

Gettin`ahead of mah answer, tha new dude said that he could escort her without problem but Ibuki-san just told him that it would be fine. ?kay I?m not an idiot ya know? It?s obvious that tha reason he wants so badly ta go with her is cause he wants to get into her panties.Later on, he approached me and made a few weird gestures...Okay I don`?t understand what he?s tryin?ta say but it?s not like I hae anything against him coming with us.

" Whateva, us three can go together right? But why does this Ryuu guy wanna meet me? Does he want an autograph?"I ask that before turning and starti to leave."It shouldn?t take long if we hurry and if anythin?happens along tha way I only have ta use mah godly abilities ta solve any problem."I remark confidently. A lil problem struck mah mind then. i gotta tell mom that I must leave but she most likely will stop me due to tha wound on mah shoulder...And it?s a pain in tha ass to go back home.

As i think ?bout this a voice calls out mah sacred name."Zenki? What happened with those wounds?"he questiones me lookin?at mah bandages and band-aids"Did you lose a fight?"lol, he thinks that tha amazing Zenki Yuuta could lose. A naive commoner indeed.Howeva this situation is perfect.

"Of cours enot pal, I?m just playin?tha injured. Still, I got a task for ya, Servant C...Go ta mah house, knock tha door and once mah mom opens ya must tell her that I left ta Ame. "I say taht passin?an arm ?round his shoulder as if we  were good friends"Now go, go, go!"

"Now we?re leavin? before that woman comes roaring ?bout how I?m a careless prick!"I let out before starting ta run.

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 10, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

She wasn't so bad either. From the way she moved, I guessed she was a taijutsu type. A fast and agile attacker who relied more on skill and speed than power or strength. Evading a swing of a bat, I watched Misa as she started forming a bunch of seals I didn't recognize and . . . exhale a large blast of wind from her mouth, directly blasting several thugs out of her way and . . . into my direction.

"A wind type?" I arch an eyebrow, jumping out of the way as a few of the thugs flew his way after being blasted by her jutsu. Interesting . . . no. Excellent. Maybe we could finish this off in one then, as long as we could time it correctly . . . and I properly controlled the scale of my jutsu. I didn't want to burn the slums down or anything. A fire/wind combination jutsu could be devastating here, since the wind could intensify and fan out my flames against them. But at the same time, if I made the fire _too _powerful, it might go wild and start setting other things on fire as well. 

But eh. It was worth a shot. And I wanted to test it out as well. "Yo, Misa-chan, want to do a combo jutsu?" I ask her, a smirk forming on my face. As I spoke the words, my hands had already whirred into action, shifting through a sequence of different seals and hand signs, building and moulding the chakra inside my stomach and getting prepared for my Katon. It's been a while since I'd done it this way, but a bigger fireball would be more effective here. "Fire off your wind jutsu when I give the signal."

_*Boar seal.

*_And with my final seal completed, the chakra inside my stomach changed, a familiar burning sensation spreading through my stomach. "Now!" I called out.  "*Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu!*" Taking a single step forward with my right leg, I put my weight onto it as I lean forward and expel my jutsu, a large ball of steaming fire erupting from my mouth and flying towards the thugs, grazing the ground as it headed towards them. Though, noticeably, the 'normal' version was a lot more taxing than the small ones I used. It made sense, I guess, since this one relied on using your own chakra to create fire, and was used on a much larger scale.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lady Noe, the Blackthorn*

Meiji was busy rummaging through the large icebox that held the entirety of their food for the moment, tossing things he couldn't eat behind him, and they unwittingly rolled over to where Jin lay.  Fruits, vegetables, other such.  

"Onee-san...no meat?"  Noe knew full well Meiji's diet consisted of only meat on holidays.  And today was, in his mind, Jolly Lighting Day.  A holiday observed in honor of optics, and its study. 

"Oh...it slipped my mind.  I apologize, Meiji."  It wasn't sarcastic in the slightest; indeed, Noe was completely sincere.  She had come to terms with her pupil's odd mannerisms and triggers, and for the most part put up with them in stride.  This however, she hadn't taken into account.  Meiji silently walked out, most likely going to the valley to gather some coneys for himself.

Then, Noe sat up properly in her seat, crossing her legs as she looked at the stirring Jinchuuriki.  She now turned her attention to him fully, giving him a charming smile.  "Sorry for the slight interruption.  Yes, Meiji is the one who brought you here, per my request.  You were unconscious when he found you, however.  Though, I should think _I_ should be asking _you _the questions, sir."  She accented her statement by taking an elegant finger on Jin's chest and leaning him back in his cot.  "Perhaps the source of this massive pool of chakra you're harboring, for starters."


----------



## Fedster (Mar 10, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Some Fires You Have_

After dealing with the scratched bad guy, Misa looking at the others, but Jeeha caught her attention, asking her if she wanted to do a...Combo Jutsu?! In her brain, her consciousness grabbed a glass of water, drank it and spilled it in surprise. She was all for it, it wasn't like she would decline, but she wasn't expecting it. "Let's do this, Jeeha-kun!"

He was prepared beforehand, and his hands moved on their own. She made her seals, trying to calculate when would he fire his jutsu.

"Now!", Jeeha cried, and at the same time he fired his Katon, Misa blew out her Futon. But what happened next was the most impressive part. The wind caused by Misa combined with Jeeha's fireball, creating a much powerful and deadlier jutsu. The fire was dragged to the thugs, who received the attack, unable to dodge it. _Now *that* was a jutsu_, she thought to herself. Misa turned to fire guy and said:

"Nice idea, dude. Glad you came up with that."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 10, 2013)

Jin & Yonbi

The boy stepped out and it was only him and this long haired female before him. She brew a smile, which in some weird case only caused the boy to feign, curious of her intentions he tried to keep composure, however, it wasn't long before she began to questioned him by his newly obtain chakra pool. How could he respond to that, they could be what Yonbi said, people just curious as to why he held the beast, wanting to release it from it's seal. At this juncture he couldn't do the slightest thing, his body was fractured to the point where he couldn't even function properly, his bones hurt, even his head was still in pain. Yonbi wouldn't be of any help either, he was truly pinned on the corner. The odds of having a hero such as the one that saved before too were too slim as well, wait, did she also know of the man? Was she knowledgeable enough to answer those questions?

"You have no other choice. Answer, coward."'

Countless of questions arose, how did she notice all these events? How come her pupil knew his exact location. Was she some sort of sensory ninja? Or did the Kage already knew his location and was witnessing the whole thing? Matter of fact, he held no secrets and lying at this time would only bring trouble. His lips were pressed and his tension started to slowly fade, releasing a sight, he lifted his head and said.

"Toots, I think you already know."

A brewing smile, however, one that obviously masqueraded his emotions of fear, angst, and disappointment. Like Yonbi demanded, he started to answer her. He knew too well that there were too many gaps opened on his plan, there were far too many loose lips, there were far to many witnesses. 

"I... got the Yonbi sealed inside me, by some strange man who was called, Ryoji." 

The Yonbi stirred slightly, noting how simple was it to convince the child. He truly held no backbone. This was mainly due to it's presence, Jin is normally the child who wouldn't startle, not even at the slightest mistake or thought. But now, he was exposed to this beast, who clearly wanted him dead. Of course all this was just some big act of misfortune. He was just asking for something like this to happen.

"Answer me this though, where the hell am I?" ​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2013)

*The Kid
Team Building*

Of course it was up to the strong psycho type to try to cut himself out of the team building exercise. Shobu had gained a new found respect for his old sensei as he now lamented the situation he was put in. He didn't get to where he was at by being an idiot though, he was determined to not lose Ikari.

"I've got a list of 10 payroll processing companies that handle business interest for companies in Amegakure, with four of them starting with "that" letter. I know you don't understand the point of the training exercise but you can understand what I'm getting at..."

"I reckon you just don't feel like watching us wade through trash and are forcing us to do this so we can go to this other place. Pretty uninspired plan mate."

Shobu had to give The Kid credit for being perceptive. He didn't want them to dig through trash as that was boring and well he was curious to go to Port City to see this "mystery ailment". 

"Ikari all you gotta do is stand in the middle and cross your arms. You don't have to do it exactly like me. Just stand there and look cool.Guys it's called a team building exercise for a reason."

The Kid stroked his chin at this comment as he caught on to what Shobu might have hoped for, he wanted them to have to coordinate and work together on something. To unite them as a team and well it had worked in quite the opposite fashion.

"Oi mate I don't think it's just Ikari. I reckon me and the pretty bird don't want to this either. We're kind of on that as a team, now you don't want to be an irresponsible bloke and send us to a city where there's a lot of unsavory criminal types. Why don't we do some icebreaker? Savvy?"

The young Brit did have a point there but the problem was that Shobu had taken the mission before when he was setting up their status of Genin. Truth be told he felt like both of them, well more specifically, himself and Ikari could handle it. He still wasn't sure what The Kid had done.

"So I guess you guys pass and we're going to have to head out to Port City. Good job on pasting your first test guys!!"
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lady Noe, the Blackthorn*

Noe listened to her guest's explanation intently, offering only a raised eyebrow in response until she was quite sure he was done.  

"Well then.  Lady Noe will be quite fine, by the way, or Noe if you prefer."  She made a mental note on the involvement of Ryoji; there was nothing she could do there.  But this probably wasn't something she should mess with.  It was probably best to deposit him back in Fuzenkagure as soon as possible, to avoid any problems.  Though...she did want to toy with him, just a little.

"Son Goku, then?  Fascinating."  Noe smiled at his attempt at putting a buffer up to veil his distress at the situation from her.  It was cute, in a way.  Almost.  "Right now you're in my care, in an as of yet unmarked location, obviously not far from Fuzen given how prompt your medical care was applied."


----------



## Kei (Mar 10, 2013)

_Vora_
Teams

Vora was flipping through the book, before noticing that Ikari was trying to leave already, something about a goal and how he needed help. She almost sneered at the way this team building was going, three different and extreme personalities trying to work together as one. It would be different if they knew each other from before, but then again ‘The Kid’s accent didn’t sound from anywhere around here nor did it sound from a place beyond the border, where their accents was as if they were looking down upon you from a golden chair.  

Three different personalities, three different ways of thinking, and three very different goals in mind, though leaving wasn’t going to make one’s goal any more in reach. Though who was she to judge his goals? She didn’t know nor did she give a care, the self-proclaimed killer could easily leave and maybe she wouldn’t feel as if she was a sheep to the butcher every time she looks out of a book.

Though listening to what her teacher had to say almost made the butcher glare seem reasonable, but who was she to complain about his outdated teaching habits. 

“I had harder test in the academy.” Vora said closing her book, as she turned her eyes from the book she looked at him, “The only thing this test proved is that we can agree that we disagree on your method and you would rather put our lives at risk.”

Vora placed her book in her bag before getting up, “Not to sound cold, but during this mission I guess we can all agree on looking out for ourselves and only ourselves. I won’t be responsible for what happens to anyone but me and that so called client. “

Even though she said that, her voice was demeaning and sharp. Vora placed her hands behind her back as she looked at Ikari…

“Whatever goal you might have, Ikari, I suggest that money will help lighten your troubles.” She stated, “It would be best if you would stick around for a bit longer, though that is only a suggestion, I truthfully don’t care.”


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 10, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #018_

Run away try and find
that safe place, you can't hide.
It's the best place to be when you're feeling like me
All these things I hate revolve around me.









​
Ikari glared when the man told him to just "stand there and look cool."  His patience was being tested further and further with every passing second, and he was at the point of genuinely disliking the chuunin.  Before he could lose his cool and flip out The Kid cut in, agreeing with him.  Shobu mentioned something about a test, Ikari was barely listening at this point, and then said that they, as a team, were to head to Port City to escort some sick girl.  He turned to face Shobu in full.  "Look at me.  Do you see a headband?  A village symbol?  No.  You don't.  I'm not a ninja so stop acting like I am.  You know why I'm on this team, Shobu.  Remember that next time you want me to post or some other bullshit team 'exercise.'  If you need someone to die or get badly hurt, I can do that.  Don't expect a fun-loving sack of shit who buys the team lunch and helps grannies across the street."  _You forget that again and I walk._  He glared at him for a second, trying to guess at what the man was thinking before sighing and turning around.  He was already regretting being here.

His eyes and head snapped toward Vora as she spoke to him, zeroing in on her.  "I don't need money for shit.  Stay in your lane, little girl, my goals are beyond anything someone like _you_ could ever hope to do."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 10, 2013)

Jin and Yonbi

So her name was Lady Noe? Indeed, she seemed to be wording the truth. Her eyes seemed to be calmed, she didn't reflect any hostility towards the child. Scanning through his body, it seemed that his body had a thorough check up, his bones weren't completely churned, and his wounds were patched up quite nicely. In fact he could move his limbs to some degree, he fell of his seat and landed upon his feet, slight bent and pain started to flow through his legs. He began to ponder as he recuperated from that, she knew the beast's name too. Something Yonbi would most likely hate.

"Jin, right? I prefer to be name by Son Goku! It's a befitting name for one such as myself! However, you have not the right to call me but such yet."

"Okay, now you're starting to annoy me. Could you be quiet?"

"Huh!? This coming from a coward, like you?"

"Not like you could do much. Shut up for a minute."  

His gaze turn towards this young lady. It seemed he was in her care, couldn't say he liked the idea of it. In fact, he loathed it. But he was grateful for her care and so he responded with a simple.

"Thanks. I'll be under your care then Lady Noe."

A sense of bitterness emanated from his voice. Too many things had just happened, to many things made absolutely no sense. There were things that needed to be exposed, thing that he needed to know. About Ryoji, about this beast, and Hanako. However as to seemed she wasn't interested in those small details. Jin discarded them as quickly as he could, what would he do? Would the Kage know of this location? Would he be safe? There weren't many ways of escaping, and even if he managed to do so this place was uncharted. He wouldn't reach Fuzen without collapsing or dying along the way. And so he had no other choice but to be under he care.

"You're too submissive."

"It's being careful."

"What are you a rat? Try growing some backbone you wimp!"

"What the hell is that suppose to mean!? I can't do shit thanks to you!?"

"...Did you just screamed at me?"

Jin winced, the beast stare was intense, he didn't completely trust the seal. So he should be at his best behavior around this thing.

"Sooo... that's it? You're not gonna extract the beast or even try to kill me?" ​


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 10, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Meeting up with future bonds

I have on a place where it seemed a bit more dull or you can say more waste then the other parts of Konoha. A place where it seems to be a bit less taken care of than other and also less lively. There were some kids running around but that was just about it. Some of the buildings were losing their color and others look very old and outdated. Well that?s why they call them the slum. Whichever the case my house is located nearby these slums so I should make the best of it. As I walked over to the location of my apartment, the area that I was at, felt dense and a lot warmer than the any other area that I?ve gone through in this village. When I look at the sky I see what it seem like smoke. It was faint but it was there. Out of curiosity I was easily intrigue on what could have cause the temperature to raise so much. I let curiosity get the best of me and I follow the trace of smoke. When I finally found its source I arrived upon what it seems to be a pile of men burned and blown away randomly across the street as if some random flaming tornado had of magically passed by. Also standing there perfectly unharmed was a tiny girl with short blond hair and eyes blue as the ocean. Some might call her somewhat cute. Beside her was a taller boy with dark curly hair. They seemed to be cheering or happy of something. I was still on the doubt on what actually happened here. I know random fires don?t appear out of nowhere. Maybe they had something to do with it. I?ll just have to ask to get my answers. I walked over them trying to get their attention to get results.

?What happened here??​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lady Noe, the Blackthorn*

In an instant, Noe had somehow produced a huge, bandaged bundle, holding the hilt with one hand, and the tip of the wrapped blade at Jin's throat.  Her eyes flashed with a captive light.

"Would you like me to?  I cannot say I would enjoy it, but if that is your wish, I can oblige."  

And then she shakes her wrist, and the weapon is gone again.  There is an odd tattoo there, as well.  Perhaps a seal, for storing weapons. The woman sniffs, standing from her seat.  "You should do a better job of masking your unsavory reception of me, or rather, your circumstances.  To my senses, your contempt for your reliance on me is very obvious.  It offends me."  Noe gives him a pleasant smile then, picking up the items Meiji had tossed aside from the icebox and moving to the counter to presumably fix something for Jin.  "Now, you must be hungry.  That simmering wellspring of chakra in you seems very eager to remove itself.  You two are hardly in sync..." she observed quietly.  In but a few moments, she'd made him a nice fruit salad.  She set the plate down in front of him.  "I'm sure Meiji will be back soon, and willing to share perhaps one coney with you.  In the meantime, eat up.  I wouldn't want you giving out.  But...besides that."  She lifts up his shirt to inspect the seal.  "I may need to add another layer to this seal.  This Ryoji had an odd choice.  Perhaps he was under the assumption Son wouldn't be so...disagreeable.  Or didn't care."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 10, 2013)

Jin and Yonbi

She was an odd one. One minute she had his live on the line the other she prepared a salad for him in an instance. She seemed to be very up to date too. In an instance she seemed to have narrowed down the seal, although lifting his shirt up wasn't necessarily very pleasing to the boy, he allowed her to see it. In fact, he could most notably tell that Ryoji had not interest in strengthening the seal, or even in allowing him to live. He just wanted the Bijju captive somewhere, if he died along the road, it would mean one less pain in his arse. 

Bringing the food to his mouth, he began to chow down. 

"So, this seal could cause me problems you mean? Yonbi isn't really in good terms with me. I mean, I did pick a fight with it and then it got blown to a bloody pulp by some strange Ice mastering dude."  

"Just my luck."

A sight brew through his lips, he couldn't do much at this situation. So trusting her was all he could do, well in fact she didn't seem like the kind of lady that would just drag him here and kill him after patching all his wounds. He should've thought a bit more clearly. In a way, he could just allow her to add another layer to the seal, in fact he needed to. At this current juncture, he didn't know if the seal would last for decades or a year. 

"Hey, you know anything about this seal?"

"It's one engraved by the mark of the Frost Nyphms. It's powerful enough to withstand me, but just like this woman said, it's not very well executed. He held skill, but I guess the will to save you was probably nonexistent."

This made Jin rather saddened. He wondered what the man was truly looking for, did he really just stumble on them along the way. Ryoji seemed like a man engulfed in mystery.

"...This things need more meat..."

"Indeed."

​


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 10, 2013)

Liquid time - Shitty E Rank Mission

Being a Genin was shitty. Sometimes literally. Dokumaru was in the Amegakure waste treatment facility. Once he was there, it was obvious why he was the one chosen for this mission. Truly the Amekage had a sense of humor, sending Spiderman to deal with the insect infestation in the facility.

However degrading of a job it was, the waste treatment facility was necessary for everyday life in Amegakure, and thus warranted a certain amount of attention. The bug infestation was causing health problem in the workers, and chemical treatment was having no effect on the bugs. So, it was time to send in the skilled ninja.

Now, obviously any kind of fire was a bad idea, as methane is explosive. Water would just rush the waste into the canal, and contaminate the village's drinking water. Earth and air would do nothing to the bugs, and lightning could spark the methane. That left it up to mundane techniques, and thus Dokumaru was chosen.

As he entered the main sector of the facility, Dokumaru immediately saw why the health problems were so bad. He could barely see from one side of the building to the other. As soon as he noted this, the bugs began swarming. Molding his chakra, and forming the seals, Dokumaru fired the biggest web he could. While this caught many of the bugs, it wasn't enough to stop the swarm from coming at him. Jumping back into the doorway, and slamming the door shut, some of the bugs managed to come in with him, though they were dispatched with relative ease.

"Well boys, looks like I need a plan B." Dokumaru said to the workers assigned to show him around.

"I'll be forming some hand seals. As soon as I say, open the door, and I'll create a web on the door to catch the bugs. They should be drawn to us."

As Dokumaru prepared himself, the workers stood next to the door, ready to open on Dokumaru's signal.

"Go!"

When the door flew open, Dokumaru fired several webs through the doorway, before firing one that filled the doorway itself. The webs that went through the doorway caught many bugs, and the one on the doorway caught many more. 

"Now close it. They will fill that web up. We need to rinse and repeat at the other doors into this room."

A short time later....

Dokumaru turned to the workers, after finishing off the final doorway, Dokumaru said

" Alright guys. There's a lot fewer insects in there now. What I'm going to do is create a few nets with some webbing on them, that you can use to catch the rest, or use chemicals. The number should be down significantly enough to complete without me. Is there anything else you all need before I report back the success of this 'mission'?"

With no response from the workers, Dokumaru did as planned, and headed back to the village HQ. If the Amekage thought this was funny, he would at least have to smell the results of victory. And then, Dokumaru would be taking a twelve hour long shower.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2013)

*Noe & Meiji
*
As if on cue, Meiji arrived, a string of coneys strung up and slung over his shoulder.  He quickly began to skin and roast, and do any number of things to them, though was perhaps in a world of his own.  It'd be a while before he was done, at any rate.  Noe smiled at her diligent little worker bee, then turned her attention back to Jin.  "I can strengthen the seal, if you would like.  Though I can't say I'll necessarily be successful.  It will take your cooperation, and Son's as well.  Though I suppose we cannot always count on that.  So just yours, I assume."  She stands again, patting down her skirt.  "At any rate, I'll leave that decision to you; it is not mine to make.  You may die either way, so it is your choice entirely.  But I have something I must attend to now, so if you'll excuse me."  Noe then walks out, leaving Jin alone with the enigmatic Meiji, who was busy roasting his freshly skinned coneys on an open hearth, not paying any heed to the injured one behind him.


----------



## Island (Mar 11, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Hyuuga Complex Dojo
Gentle Fist Art: One Body Blow

Everything?s been coming together so well. I was now allowed to use Eight Trigram Thirty-Two Palms and Eight Trigram Vacuum Palm outside in the real world, and today, father wanted me to show him how far I had progressed with Gentle Fist Art: One Body Blow. He told me that if I proved my mastery of this technique, he would teach me more advanced ones such as Eight Trigram Sixty-Four Palms and Eight Trigram Mountain Crusher and, one day, even Eight Trigram One-Hundred and Twenty-Eight Palms. Though the latter wouldn?t be for a long time, it was still something to strive for, something to work for. At the very least, mastery of these techniques would keep father pleased and keep him out of my hair.

I entered the dojo where father waited for with today?s opponent, and was I in for a surprise! Standing next to father were two men, one about his age and another mine. The older one was none other than Aburame Nakata, the very same man who we had that accident with a few weeks ago. The younger of the two looked like his son, or at the very least, a fellow member of the Aburame Clan. I recognized him from the academy; his name was Aburame Shinji or something like that.

?Ah, Hirari, you?ve arrived.? Father greeted me. ?I?m sure you remember Aburame Nakata.?

I laughed awkwardly and scratched the back of my head but nevertheless bowed.

Father then introduced me to Aburame Shinji, ?This is his son, Aburame Shinji. I believe he graduated from the academy with you.?

??? Shinji bowed without saying a word.

?Err, yeah, hey.? What a weirdo. Still, I bowed my head.

Why these two? Where did father even find them? Last time, Akimichi Chouhatsu handed father some money, so maybe he was betting on me to win. Maybe whichever clan won between us today would have to pay for the other?s car payments. No, father wasn?t like that. He was an honest man, and I was sure that whatever went down with father and Akimichi Chouhatsu the other day was completely unrelated to my battle with whatshername.

?You don?t need to go as hard as you did the other day, Hirari.? Father instructed. ?Just a light sparring session for today will do.?

?Yes, father.?

Aburame Nakata and his son simply exchanged looks, not saying a word to each other. Man, those guys were creepy.

Nevertheless, I approached the center of the dojo and took about ten paces back. When both Aburame Shinji and I were in place, father nodded for us to begin. I bowed my head respectfully at my opponent and slipped into a Gentle Fist fighting stance. From what I knew about the Aburame Clan, they used insects called kikaichu as weapons. These kikaichu enjoyed a symbiotic relationship with the Aburame Clan members in such a way that they fed off the host?s chakra, and in exchange, the host directed them into battle. 

?Byakugan!? I activated my clan?s kekkei genkai, and man, I really wished I didn?t.

That kid?s body was _swarming_ with little bugs. It was disgusting.

???? Aburame Shinji titled his head at me, as if he were expecting me to do something.

Truthfully, I didn?t want to go anywhere near him. There were bugs crawling around in his _brain_.

His fucking _brain_. I couldn't get over that shit.

Ahem. If father heard half of the things that I said in my head, I would be chewing on soap bars for weeks. Though, it'd probably be better than his cooking.

Wait, what if he _could_ hear me? What if those times he glares at me for seemingly no reason? what if he knows?

Anyway, I turned my attention back to Aburame Shinji, who, for reasons unknown, refused to make a move. Well, I wasn't about to make the first move. I was going to stay as far away from this guy as possible.

I guess after a while, he got impatient and decided to take action. He raised his hands to shoulder level, and out of his sleeves came a huge black cloud of insects. Naturally, I didn?t want anything like that coming anywhere near me, so threw out my palms, and when the ominous clouds of death came got close enough, unleashed a powerful Vacuum Palm, followed by another, and then another until the gigantic death cloud dissipated into little death puddles all over the dojo floor.

Father grinned for some reason, and I assumed it was because he got some kind of sick enjoyment out of this fiasco.

Well, it was time for round two. Aburame Shinji took a step forward, the unassuming puddle of insects reforming into a singular death cloud and returning to their master. I held my ground, readying myself for whatever he and those little bastard insects of his had in store for me next. Fortunately for me, Vacuum Palm let me keep his friends as far away from me as possible.

However, that didn?t stop _him_ from coming at me. He was literally a walking hive.

As he approached, I began to regret my decision of staying where I was and wishing that I knew something crazy like Eight Trigram Mountain Crusher that could just throw him across the dojo.

??? He was really freaking me out with that whole silence thing.

This time, a swarm of insects flew out of his jacket and began to swarm around him. Maybe it was time to do something before he released even _more_ of those little bastards.

It was decided. I broke stance and rushed at him, releasing a flurry of jabs at his torso. Then, much to my dismay, his body began to break apart into? little insects. What the actual fuck. Was this some kind of insect clone thing?? How did he even have time to make a switch? Where did he go? I had three-hundred-sixty degree vision!

?Secret Technique: Insect Sphere!? He announced, sounding like he was coming from? right above me?!

As his insect clone broke apart, the little bastards that made it up began to swarm around me, and there were far too many of them to simply swat away.

Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.

No, focus, I had to focus.

?Gentle Fist Art: One Body Blow!? I released chakra from every tenketsu in my body before the insects could swarm me. This technique allowed me to blast them away with a pulse of chakra that came from every pore in my body.

When the insects dispersed, and I was safe, I looked up at Aburame Shinji.

?How did you??? I called out to him from his position on the ceiling.

?It was really simple, Hirari-san.? He explained. ?The latest swarm I unleashed was a cover for me to slip away, and by the time you realized, it was too late. You would have noticed, but you were way too focused on the bugs themselves, like you were scared or something.?

?Or something?? I scratched the back of my head instinctively but froze when  I felt a little black insect in my hair.

?Just because you have three-hundred and sixty degree vision doesn?t mean you?re necessarily using it to its fullest extent.? He explained though he didn?t have my full attention at this point. What if there were _more_ of those little bastards on me? ?You can?t let fear cloud your judgment.?

?Err, right.? I picked the little bug out of my hair and flicked it.

I sighed. Bug boy was lecturing me already, this fight had only _just_ begun?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 11, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Amegakure*​
*The Disgruntled Dragon*​
Although Ryuu ceased his training early on, in his short lived shinobi career he had quite a bit of potential. Observing one's movements was second nature to him, and this in turn meant gathering that Dokumaru was doing something underneath the table. Likely writing a code, warning, or simple straight forward message. Ryuu didn't, however, make anything of it. This guy would be terrible ninja if he _didn't_ proceed with caution.

"Whoa, come on now, it's not that sort of mission," RZ told him the truth. He then leaned forward, his large hand tucked on the table after they placed his meal down. "Who said anything about smuggling? This is a simple business transaction. It's not illegal to have weapons now, is it? I only asked you because we're old friends," RZ explained, trying to work on the kid.

Ryuu stood, abruptly. "Do whatever you want. I'm leaving."

"Wait! Sit, sit. Eat. Look, kid. I'll be honest with you. This is Matsuzaki Ryuunosuke, of Matsuzaki industries. So it's all on the up and up, get it? I could just order this stuff and be done with it. If you don't wanna make a quick buck, fine. There's no need to bring a Kage into it, though." RZ explained, leaning back to cross his meaty arms.

Ryuu sat, reluctantly, his narrow eyed stare settling on Dokumaru. These two, were they going to keep going back and forth or what? Despite his attempted assassination, he was still a busy. In fact, busier. 

"You know, fine. I'll reason with you kid. You want me to go through the system, I will. I don't have that kind of time available though." RZ licked his lips, and then said, "So what's it going to be...?"

"If you're so worried I'll go meet the Amekage myself." Ryuu openly stated as his steak and potatoes were lowered.

"What?!" RZ blurted.

"All right, I've seen enough to know your 'career' will be remarkably short lived, RZ. I don't particularly loathe you, and we're different in our approach, but I'm going to see things through to the end. Again, I'd like you out of my fucking hair. So, are we going to Amekage?" Ryuu asked as he stabbed his steak, cutting into it while vaguely pondering what the result would be.

"W-what? Wait, kid! What if she reacts poorly? Ain't nobody got time for dat! You could be killed!" RZ blurted.

"Hn? I don't give a shit. I have bigger problems," Ryuu dismissively muttered while dining with surprising elegance.

"Aight then," RZ answered, before taking a chomp of his juicy cheeseburger. "That's some good ass beef right there, fellas."


----------



## Island (Mar 11, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Taijutsu Training [1/6]

Man, I hated mornings. They were cold and dark, and nothing pleasant every happened. It was as if somebody out there took evenings, removed all the fun and games, removed all the warmth, and on top of that, and said that all you wanted to do was stay and bed and get nothing accomplished.. I =literally had no motivation to roll out of bed this morning, and it took me about fifteen minutes to muster up the energy to do so and another fifteen to make it to the bathroom, brush my hair, brush my teeth, wash my face, and do everything else I needed to get done in the morning. At least I smelled bacon sizzling on the stove downstairs; bacon was like a ray of sunshine on a cloudy morning. Even I liked bacon.

I made my way downstairs and toward the dining room for breakfast, dragging my feet and rubbing my eyes as I walked.

“Oi, Hirari-chan,” somebody greeted me from the dining room, and not a familiar somebody either, “Good morning.”

I looked up and stared blankly: Akimichi Chouko sat at my dining room table and was chowing down on eggs and pancakes. Apparently, she also thought we were friends, as per the use of a diminutive honorific.

_“Great,”_ was all I could think, _“What a wonderful way to start my morning.”_

Like I said, nothing pleasant _ever_ happens during the morning.

“Good morning, Hirari.” Mother greeted, setting a couple of plates on the table, one for me, and presumably one for her.

“Good morning, mother.” I greeted. “Good morning, err, Chouko…-chan.”

I sighed but nevertheless took my seat at the table which, unfortunately, was right next to where Chouko chose to sit this morning.

“So, uh,” I began playing with my food, trying to think of a way to say _“What the heck are you doing in my house?_” without coming off as rude. “What… brings you here, Chouko…-chan?”

“Didn’t you father tell you?” Mother interjected. “Chouko-chan is going to be sparring with you again today.”

Wonderful.

But wait a minute. I spoke up, “Where _is_ father?”

“He’s out on business again, dear.” Mother explained. “When you’re finished, I’ll be overseeing your match this morning. Then you two can run along with your friends or something.”

Mother smiled pleasantly at me, but I planned a nice quiet day to myself, not hanging out with… Chouko. I mean, she was a nice girl and all, and she was, well, lots to love, but I just wasn’t interested in being friends with her.

---

After a slightly awkward breakfast, Chouko, mother, and I made our way to the dojo on the opposite side of the complex. Although mother infrequently oversaw my training, father trusted her to know what to do, how to do it, and when to stop. In some ways, she was laxer than father, but in others, she was a slave diver. Fortunately, today was just a light spar, so she wouldn’t have the chance to try out any of her more… unorthodox training methods on me.

“You may begin when you’re ready.” Mother stated, making her way to the far wall, “Remember, no jutsu, and no weapons.”

“Yes.” Chouko confirmed, making her way into position, ten paces from the center of the room.

I nodded, likewise going where I was supposed to.

We bowed our heads and began.


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 11, 2013)

Dokumaru listened to the dialogue for another moment before interjecting.

" No, its alright. As long as the paperwork is in by the time we get back. I want to make sure the mission goes on record. Stats are everything, you know?"

Of course, this didn't seem like it was anywhere near sanctioned activity, but the show must go on. All Dokumaru needed to do was get the message to Aoki somehow, and leave it up to him. Root would handle it one way or another. And hey, if he got lucky, he might even get a decent payday out of it. 

Getting up from the table and brushing himself off( being careful to pocket his napkin), Dokumaru reached for his wallet, and waited for the waitress.

" Shall we begin?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 11, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

Dusting some dust off his shoulders as he looked at now charred and smoking thugs on the ground, Jeeha arched an eyebrow as he heard footsteps coming towards him. "_Another guy?_" He wondered to himself. "_Well, I guess it's not that big a surprise that more people might be coming,_" Jeeha considered, rubbing his wrists and looking at the now charred street of the slums, "we kind of made a huge mess up here, huh." The martial artist commented, sweat-dropping. Apparently he didn't know his own strength.

The footsteps came closer, and then stopped. Instantly, Jeeha turned around, still on guard and edge from the adrenaline rush. "What happened here?" The new arrival asked, looking around at the wreckage and the trail of smoking bodies scattered around the area. It was just another kid, Jeeha noticed, and instantly relaxed. He looked about the same age as him, but was . . . unnaturally pale, and had blue hair and blue eyes.

"Oh, I was taking my friend to the Hokage's office for a thing from the training grounds and stopped by here, and we were attacked by some thugs," He answered, gesturing to the steaming bodies in the corner. "Obviously, we kind of beat them up." Jeeha added on, scratching the back of his head sheepishly.


----------



## Island (Mar 11, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Hyuuga Complex Dojo
Taijutsu Training [2/6]

Unfortunately for me, I spent the last week practicing and perfecting my techniques and not focusing so much on form and style. This meant that even though I mastered Eight Trigrams Thirty-Two Palms and Eight Trigrams Vacuum Palm, I wasn?t any more skilled in Taijutsu than when I was when I started. What?s more, I was almost 100% sure that Chouko outclassed me in power and stamina, my only advantage being in speed, although she was pretty close in that respect too.

Chouko rushed at me, first with her right fist and then with her left, but I sidestepped them both and attempted to knock her off-balance by sliding my foot across the floor and into her ankle. However, she jumped up and attempted a flying kick to my face which, hadn?t I dodged, would have probably broken my nose again. Thankfully for both my nose and me, I ducked and rolled out of the way, effectively switching sides with Chouko.

?Rah!? Chouko shouted as she came in for some kind of crazy tackle.

Of course, I didn?t want to get smushed under her weight, so I jumped into the air, touched down on her back, and catapulted myself behind her.

Agility. It was all about agility. Either that, or become a pancake.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 11, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_When a man guides a woman_

"What happened?", A voice that followed a set of footsteps asked. _'Oh drats. The jig is up'_, was Misa's instant thought. She turned around to see a slender, blue haired boy that stopped to see the spectacular mess that the two shinobi had caused. Maybe they'd receive some kind of reprimant, but only if they knew that they did that. So they should silence that guy.

Sadly, Jeeha took over the situation and explained what happened. "Yeah, what he said.", She added so their new acquiantance didn't think she was mute. "Hey, do you know if there really is a ninja summit here in Konoha?", Maybe this boy knew something Jeeha didn't, and if he had that information, she would make sure that he spilt the beans. And would she make him spill those.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 11, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Meeting up with future bonds

Right before I asked the boy had turned around. Probably because he had heard my footsteps on the way over. He had said that they had somewhat beaten them up like if it were like any other brawl. The girl beside him had agreed with the story that the boy had stated. But really beaten them up, more like almost like we tried turning them in BBQ but abrupt the matter. Thou those thugs did try to steal from them it was logical for them to defend themselves. I accepted there report on the situation and moved on.  Having studied the burned and scatters ways of the thugs and the noticing the head band on the youth standing in front I could tell this was a work of a shinobi. So that would that this girl is also a shinobi. I had finally found a full conclusion and image of the event. Afterwards I heard a higher pitch sound coming from the kunoichi asking me.

"Hey, do you know if there really is a ninja summit here in Konoha??

My sight gaze upon her as her question arrested my attention. Her question was something I shortly searched for answer for but my knowledge of this village was lacking at best. I had no assured answers to give her what so ever. I could easily be the most clueless of this village between us. So with no more struggles for an explanation for her question I had no choice but to disappoint her and told her the truth of my situation.

?I must apologize but I wouldn?t know anything about a ninja summit in Konoha or anything out of the basic summary of Konoha, for I am not from around here.?​


----------



## Island (Mar 11, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Hyuuga Complex Dojo
Taijutsu Training [3/6]

How long could I keep dodging her until she tired herself out? Alternatively, how long would it take for her to get lucky and hit me?  I gave these questions some thought as I ducked her next punch, followed by another, and then another. Presumably, she would get lucky at least once. Either I?d lose my balance somehow, or she?d actually come up with some clever way to trap me between a rock and a hard place, and by a hard place, I mean her fist.

Ideally, she would tire herself out, and I would have an opening to barrage her with palm strikes. As it stood now, that wasn?t the least bit possible. Any attempts to attack her would be met with her deflecting my attacks, or worse, snapping my fragile forearms like twigs.

Of course, that assumed I?d use direct attacks. Perhaps something more tactical would be necessary to catch Chouko off guard and put her down. The problem was that I wasn?t allowed to use jutsu, and that meant that I couldn?t use the Body Flicker Technique or the Clone Technique to gain the upper hand.

Vacuum Palm would?ve come in handy too; I didn?t even have to make contact in order to do damage!

*SMAAAAASH!*

Her fist collided with the dojo floor, creating a small crater and forcing me to take to the air, backflip, and land several feet back. By the time I got on my feet, she was coming at me again, and I narrowly dodged her next hit with a duck and made my first counter of the session: a hefty palm strike to the stomach! Though it wasn't much, it caused her to recoil forward and give me a moment of reprieve so that I may slip away for the time-being.

A finishing strike would need to be calculated and pre-meditated, something I doubted that I could do against an opponent who was not only stronger than me but also nearly as fast. I'd gotten lucky with that shot; she not expecting me. I doubted that she'd let it happen again.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 11, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Train Station*​
*Fate, The Black Team 7( Black Power Fist  )*​
Ryuu sat with his arms crossed after leaving Ame. Dokumaru was with him, the two riding the train in relative silence. The wealthy warrior wasn't one much to strike conversation, unless provoked or he had something worthwhile to ramble on about. As it was, they spent their trip doing little more than waiting.

"Koji, you..." Ibuki muttered while Koji smiled as if he were winning some type of hidden contest. Zenki was also seated, and Koji while offer the genin a random thumbs up from time to time. 

When the boys were long gone 'RZ' canceled the illusion to return to his regular Jounin form. The former Kumo spy stood with a laid back expression, windswept white bangs in his face. "Well then, I suppose that takes care of my part. Guess I'll go turn in my report. Good luck you two. You're going to need it." 

The train station would be where the fated Team 7 met, uniting the three by a stroke of luck and an unseen helping hand providing the proper nudge. Ryuu saw Ibuki first, and then Yuuta Zenki. His eyes narrowed as if to ask, _What in the hell?_

"My job continually gets easier. Here's the one you were looking for, Ryuu. Yuuta Zenki," Ibuki informed them, a hand sweeping in his direction.

"Ah," was all Ryuu initially offered. Shifting his gaze from person to person, Ryuu shrugged, and said, "I'm in the middle of something." Tossing a glance to Dokumaru, Ryuu asked, "They're coming with us."

Glaring at Ryuu for his lack of manners, Ibuki bowed politely to Dokumaru, "A pleasure to meet you. I am Kusanagi Ibuki. I'm unsure of your mission, but it would be beneficial of us to travel as a group. Please feel welcome to part ways once we reach there. Also, Ryuu. Why did you wish to meet Zenki?"

"I'll be damned if I know. Apparently something is happening. I don't know what, but the bitch delivering the warning doesn't seem the type to fuck around. So, here we are. Preparing for whatever is coming for Fuzen." Ryuu offered with his hands in his pockets. He was relaxed instead of being in his usual irate or pissed off mood, and thus the warrior with a regal disposition resembled a peaceful lion in the savanna.

"Well then, shall we?" Ibuki questioned the trio while staring with a growing smile. They were actually pretty competent looking, not that she'd tell them immediately. At least two of them would definitely let it go to their head.

"Let's get this shit over with," Ryuu replied while marching forward. "Zenki, we're grabbing some weapons and returning to Ame. You in?"


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 11, 2013)

LT - Training - Doton: Hateshinai Kiga no Jutsu.

Dokumaru was in the training center of Ame's Root, working with a partner on a few routines. Staying sharp was key to a ninja staying at the top of his game, as well as developing new ways to attack and defend. Today's excercises focused more on defense than on offensive, and included a routine of taijutsu, ranged, and ninjutsu defense.

Tasked with trying to defend a large ninjutsu attack, Dokumaru had attempted a couple of different things, including outright dodging, utilizing his webs, and even outright blocking, to no avail. Maybe it was time he try out the new jutsu he'd been developing. And, given his partner's elemental affinity, this would work out well as a test. 

"Go ahead, and fire it again, asshole." Dokumaru shouted. Now, if he could just get the timing right.

Sento, his training partner, formed the hand seals, forming first Horse, then Tiger, and exhaled the deadly Gokakyu no Jutsu.

Dokumaru channeled earth chakra, and formed his handseals, also in rapid succession, utilizing all six hands to maximize handseal speeds. Snake-Monkey-Ram-Horse-Snake. Slamming his bottom hands to the ground, the earth began to move, but not enough. It began rising, but too slowly. Instead of wasting time trying, Dokumaru dodged again.

Sento, however, noticed what he was trying, and decided to pump up the heat. He began firing the Gokakyu no Jutsu in pairs, and rapidly enough that it forced Dokumaru to dodge. Danger creates focus, and focus creates ninja. Ahhh, the motto of root training. However, it was working, as Dokumaru began thinking and acting quicker.

Sento, now seeing that Dokumaru was on his game, changed his handseals, and fired Sangokakyu no Jutsu, which fired 3 full Gokakyu no jutsu in a cone, one in the middle, and one on each side. This technique was developed to prevent escape. And boy, did it work this time.

Dokumaru, seeing he had no chance to move, chanced it again. Formed the chakra, and the handseals. Snake-Monkey-Ram-Horse-Snake. As his hands impacted the ground, he knew it would work this time. The five meters in front of him rose up, almost like a wave, and above the enormous fireball in the middle. As the fireball neared impact, the earth fell over it, swallowing the blast, and leaving no trace. The other two fireballs blasted to the sides, and though they singed Dokumaru, they did not harm him.

"What the hell was that? I thought you were going to use a static earth wall."

"Well, there are uses for that type of defense, against Katons or Futons, they'll flow around that type of defense. So, instead, it swallows them up. It also works well for trapping an enemy, so it's a twofer technique."

"Wow, that's pretty impressive, all things considered. Show it to me again."

"Only if you think you can keep up."


----------



## Chronos (Mar 11, 2013)

Jin & Yonbi

Lady Noe had stepped out of the room after offering her services towards Jin. It's not like Jin had much of a choice however, them both held the risk of dying. Either Jin did it now and died, Jin never does it and dies still. This situation was 50 50 at best, so Jin would take Lady Noe's offer on adding yet another layer to the seal. Even if it was against the will of the Yonbi. The beast could sense Jin's resolve and all Yonbi did was growl under his breath, even if wanted so, there was no hope of chaining the child's mind. This was where he would to do anything to preserve his life, even if it meant killing the beast.

_(You're under my control now. So I suggest you cooperate. I might be afraid of you but right now, I'm not too far of from ending my life along with yours.)_

Yonbi did not respond, tuning Yonbi hid within the shadows of it's prison. The flames that formed Kanji around the steel walls were dimmed to the point that Yonbi was no longer visible. He was present, though hidden to avoid conversation with the lad, not long before that Meiji came into the room. A boy no older than him, eyes charcoal much like Jin's, eyes of pigmented amber. A face that could only chow at the meat that Meiji himself had brought from the outside. 

Jin rose his brow, but couldn't help but sense a strange aura emanate from Meiji, sliding slightly to the left, he pulled away from the lad and continued to devour his meal. Even though it lacked a certain heavier substance it was still enjoyable. Jin himself wasn't a fan of veggies or any type of fruit really, but their hospitality was dully noted. So he wouldn't complain. Blocking the image of the boy before Jin, Jin just stood there as he witnessed him chew and rip that raw piece of meat.

"The child eats like an animal..."

"...Would you like me to fire it up a bit?"​


----------



## Island (Mar 11, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Hyuuga Complex Dojo
Taijutsu Training [4/6]

Oh no, I made a terrible mistake. I let that behemoth of a woman grab me, and when she did, she flung me up in the air, and planted her fist so far into my stomach that I felt like I was already digesting it. It was one of those moments where I saw my life flash before my eyes, as I was certain that this horrifically powerful woman was going to keep ripping into me until I was a bloody mess on the dojo floor. Fortunately, however, she let me fall flat, hitting the soft dojo floor. She showed mercy! There was hope yet!

I slowly got back on my feet, clenching my stomach and trying to get my breathing pattern back to normal after having the air knocked out of me. Of course, now that I was up, it was fair game, and she came at me for round three, this time hoping to shatter my nose with her mighty fist.

I wasn?t having that for obvious reasons. This time I took a much more unorthodox approach to this fight and slide straight across the floor, between her legs, and out the other side, grappling her shins as I went, and bringing the titan down.

Hoepfully, if I could get her down and get myself in a good defensive position, I could avoid something like that from happening again.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 11, 2013)

*Eiji/Retsu/Hisashi*

_Dios no Sabe VI: The Brawl _

“Gatenga!”

Eiji and Alucard formed two giant buzz-saws rip through the earth at ferocious speeds, shredding through the numerous flesh targets that were present. Bodies were tossed and soared through the air, every hit resulted in mangled torso’s or savage mauling that would make even the make the most hard-ass barbarian blush at the sight. The attack started off by breaking off into two diagonal lines, tearing through the approaching mob as they charged into the newly built chasm gaining a great amount of momentum. Taking that same moment the pair flawlessly linked into a Gatsūga and began following behind one another, circling the group of Hisashi and Retsu, as well as Jeane and Viki. The massive power of the rotations quickly kicked up a tremendous dust cloud, obscuring the enemies’ sight and masking their presence in the process.

“Tsk, nothing but delaying the inevitable.” 

As if he was touching the heavens, the hooded man who led this cutthroat army of individuals had ascended high into the sky. His cape stretched outward the wind catching underneath, symbolic wings as he seemed to glide down like a bird stalking its prey. The large sword he carried gleamed from the orange glow of the sun in the background, his hand ghost white as he heavily clutched the sword in hand and with one powerful swing cut the overcast down the middle. Immediately it dissipated under his might, but all he would find inside would only serve to further fuel his already seething anger. The entire group had vanished, a hole once where they all stood. He hit the ground with a massive thud descending to one knee in the same motion, and then the earth gave way and fell through. Hisashi, Retsu, Eiji, Alucard and Viki all hung from the wall, with a strange scene Hisashi backpacking Restu. The four jumped out of the hole, met back a giant group ready to go.

“You sure she’ll be okay by herself with that dude? If he manages to-”

“My master has lived a life far longer than you can imagine. The end of her life…is not now.” 

“Stop agitating her with stupid questions _Ryuho-kun_.”

“I was just worried _mongrel-san_.”

“…….”

“Thy savior has mercy, enough of your banter. They come!” 

_*Down below…*_
Down below in the deep dark, two people stand across from one another. One stared intently with a look of rage while the other a look of apathy and sadness, knowing what was to come. He hated and loathed her, she was indifferent and would rather just walk away from everything; however, that wasn’t going to happen. She knew how he felt and could feel the genuine emotion that secreted from his aura. How sad that she, one who never breaks her promise no matter what it was, as long as it didn’t clash with her agenda would be force to do just that. Both Jeane and this man were simple puppets on an invisible string, set up from the very beginning, to take one another out. That would not be the case though, as this man could never kill her, and the moment they were tricked into confronting one another, his life had been forfeited to her, all because of one man.

“Daisuke-“

“Woman keep my name out of your mouth. The only sound I want to hear you make is the gurgle of you chocking on your own blood.” 

The disappointment from the unrivaled beauty was quite apparent not only on her face, but through her movements. Speaking at this point was obviously an utter waste of time, and her voice could do nothing more than fuel Daisuke already uncontained anger. Her mind went back to the time of how this all started, a promise to a friend to save her young daughter, a man she knew who could be trusted, but was forced in taken his aid in order to save the young girl. The apex of it all would be her teaming with this man, Daisuke, leader of this establish branch of the mysterious group known as the Howling Voice Guild. The Howling Voice Guild is a powerful espionage and assassination guild in the shinobi world. How foolish of she to fall into his plan, to take out this man and then bring down the entire wrath of the guild upon her.

“Any last words?”

“Know that I do sincerely apologize.”

“…Apologize? You would have a change of heart now!?”

“It’s of no concern. Just know that no matter how deep your anger or how steadfast you are in your convictions, you are not meant to win this battle.”

“You talk as if you’ve already won! The time for talk between us is over.”

The massive broadsword rose above his head, the crystal staff with a ruby jewel placed at her side. The two opposing forces glared at each other before bursting off in tandem, Daisuke loomed above ready to strike down, as Jeane met him with equal force awaiting the forthcoming blow head on.

“Come…*JEANE*!”​


----------



## Island (Mar 12, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Hyuuga Complex Dojo
Taijutsu Training [5/6]

Tripping her didn?t do anything except make her angry though it did buy me some valuable time to get back into a Gentle Fist fighting stance and prepare myself for her next barrage. Again, attacking her as soon as she got up would have been a terrible idea since she would have probably grabbed my wrist, snapped it like a twig, and then planted my face into the floor. I had to be on the defensive and ready for whatever she had in store for me. Because of her immense strength and surprising speed, she was in control of the battle, and I had to react accordingly.

Or not.

It took her a moment to get back up, but when she did, she just stood there for a moment, seething in anger for some unknown reason. Was I not allowed to trip her or something?

?Partial Multi-Size Technique!? She shouted, swelling the size of her right arm to enormous proportions and throwing it at me with a horizontal swing.

That was _not_ a Taijutsu!

I leapt up, landed on her oversized forearm and used it as a stepping stone to get behind her and out of harm's way.

Unfortunately, she was _still_ quicker than that, turned around, and sent her gigantic fist hammering down in my direction.

*SMAAAAASH!*

Man, this wasn?t going to be easy.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
_The Son of Lightning_

The process of mastering three affinities had relatively simple methods when compared to wind or lightning.  Fire you could concentrate on your breathing, water through meditation in moist areas, and earth through rigorous dieting to strengthen your inner body and hardening your chakra.  Wind and lightning were a bit more difficult, Shizuo had found.  Where he had initially been in awe of Kakashi's signature techniques, he found it was quite the hassle to even begin attempting to master even one of the simplest raiton based ninjutsu...  

Waking up early, the young man lumbered over to the Konoha Library, eager to read up on possible leads for training methods he could attempt.  Perhaps they were shrouded in mystery, and just not readily available info.  Cenn still wasn't feeling well after the ordeal at the Hyuuga complex; Shizuo was still partly upset about how things had turned out, but wouldn't have allowed the little guy to do it if he wasn't sure his dog was ready to take the risk.  And so, he arrived at the study just a little ticked off, and began to pour over scroll after scroll of fundamental theory on forming and manipulating lightning elemental chakra easier, should one possess the affinity.  After about half a day of mucking about through dusty corridors and over well organized shelves, he got a general consensus from the scrolls.  The basic concept was to vibrate your chakra at higher frequencies to produce the desired effects.  Interesting.  Closing up the last scroll, he made his way back home to his family's secluded little chateau, and arrived in the backyard, his preferred spot for testing ninjutsu.  He hadn't had many to test back here, besides maybe his Kyōmeisen when he was first mastering it.  Rarely did he learn ninjutsu techniques; he much preferred physical combos.  Wait, Kyōmeisen...

Ah!  That was it; the perfect way to begin training himself in high frequency chakra vibrations.  He began some sword swings, the soundwaves propagating as he amplified their power by raising the frequency and amplitude.  He went through the process for a little while longer, though was convinced that wouldn't be enough.  Stalking back inside, he found Cenn sitting pretty by the trunk at the foot of Shizuo's bed.  He stroked the little guy's fur affectionately as he rummaged through the trunk for a particular scroll with his other hand.  Finding what he was after without much fuss, he sat down at his desk, and began to inspect.  He never referenced these unless he was sure he was ready to try and learn the technique depicted; usually it might be a problem for more eager Genin, but Shizuo kept his own desires and aspirations in check.

It seemed that the basics of the jutsu were exactly what you'd expect from your average raiton; high frequency vibrations of your chakra to create current, that you then manipulated as you pleased.  Though, it posed a danger, should the user be unable to located a proper outlet to channel it into quickly enough.  He trotted back out to his backyard, almost immediately forgetting the caution he'd just read.  Beginning with Kyōmeisen, he gragually started to send the soundwaves off harmlessly, then tried to throw in the hand signs for Kangekiha.  And at first, it was great, in fact.  Electricity buzzed and coursed about his body in intense streams, and he felt his entire body tense with energy.  However, in his excitement, he'd forgotten about his former jutsu and ended up losing control of both all at once to ill effect.

The result was a mess.  He felt nauseous, dizzied, and off-balance all at once.  To make matters worse, his body was beginning to feel numb.  And with that, he passed out, waking up a few hours later to the familiar feeling of Cenn licking his face.  Shizuo shook his head and sat up, blinking.  What the hell had just happened?  He looked at his hands, then got up.  No time to waste, though.  Better find a proper area to train, somewhere with...metal.  Or water.  So he didn't end up shocking himself.  Again.

The next few days were a chore.  He toiled out in the yard for quite a bit of time, bringing in scrap parts from the junkyard in downtown Konoha little by little, fixing them into some sort of strange contraption.  His ability as a tinkerer wasn't professional, but he could work with this hands.  The clockwork network of gears, bolts, nuts, and a whole lot of pipes had no practical application, besides maybe testing this jutsu.  All the scrap metal was very conductive, and the branching pathways were perfect for refining how he controlled his new jutsu.  Setting himself in front of the first cluster of metal, he slowly went through the hand signs, by far the hardest part for him, and then pressed his hands to the metal beams as he let a burst of electricity surge forth.  

Big mistake.  _Again_.  

Shizuo easily lost control and felt his chakra pool being exhausted as he electrically charged the entire thing.  And it wasn't even that he possessed a small chakra pool either; it's just he'd toiled for about half a week building this thing so...the scrap heap was _huge_.  He pulled his hand away but the drain was a quick sinkhole.  He felt his consciousness slip away for the second time.  For the love of...

Waking up hours later, he felt Cenn's familiar licking.  Ugh.  He sat up, facepalming immediately, on principle.  This would definitely be a gradual process, despite the decidedly spontaneous nature of lightning.  

By the end of the week, he'd gone through thousands upon thousands of repetitions of the jutsu, branching off from using his odd mangled metal jumble to manipulate the jutsu through the channels, to streaming it through water, and even using his body as a continuous circuit, though the latter tired him out quickly as well on top of inducing numbness.  He exhausted his chakra pool through misuse countless times, on top of the frequent personal jolts and self induced shocks, but made serious headway.

On the seventh day, he stood in front of the tall, foreboding constructed, hands in front of him.  He went through what were once clumsily made hand signs by way of simple muscle memory.

Rabbit.  Dog.  Boar.  Ram.  Rat.

The pulse of electricity surged forth, and the sparks danced across the metal surface successfully, in exactly the way Shizuo desired them to.  Cenn did a little flip, by now recovered from his little sickness, though clearly overjoyed Shizuo had neither shocked himself nor expended all his chakra when casting the jutsu at full power.  Shizuo took a step back, falling into the tall, lush grass of his backyard evenly.  _Finally_.  The young Hatake closed his eyes, allowing Cenn to lick him once more.  Though, for the first time since he'd started to train this technique, it was in joy, rather than alarm or to wake him.

Oh shit.  

Shizuo jerked himself upright suddenly, and his eyes snapped open.  He rushed back inside, strapping on his armguards, getting into his sleeveless jacket and martial trousers and then his light combat boots.  After finally hanging his tanto from his hip as well, he was ready to get going.  How had he forgotten?  Today he was supposed to meet up with his entire team.  Careless, as always.  With several deft flips he was out of his room by way of the window, propelled off the awning that hung above the sliding door to his backyard, and flipped right over the back wall of the chateau, bounding off to the specified meeting place that was detailed within the rather...particular letter their eventual sensei had sent to him.

One Fightin Brawly.  Shizuo had heard of him on and off, but never had the pleasure of meeting the man.  Today would change that, he presumed, though he was more fascinated with who his potential teammates would end up being.  Ah well.  Worry about that when you get there, kid.  At the moment, you'd do well just to avoid being 10 minutes late...


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 12, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Fated meeting - Let?s go weapon dealers or Whatever_

So at some point we ended up meetin?this Ryu pal these two peeps were talkin?about. If I look at him, he looks olda than me but not too much, he also has a pretty strong look and seems to be tha kinda guy who becames a complete careless prick and needs ta be taken care of...Nice!! it?s better than a guy with tha mind of an eighty year old saying "We shouldn?t do this" or "We shouldn?t do that", I got more than enough of that attitude with mah mom at home. Mah eyes fixed on tha guy accompanying him, don?t wanna assume thing but he seems like one of those delinquents who trick ya to show yer watch by askin?tha time and once they see tha shining thing they take it and run...not really tha one I would rely on ta take care of mah house.

After that he said he didn?t know why he wanted ta meet with me...Didn?t he want an autograph?! I was sure of that, Oh well whateva.  Apparently he and this Dokumaru guy were goin? to get weapons and go back ta Fuzen...Are we weapon dealers now? guess it?s better than sellin?drugs; seriously bro, I?ve heard that shit is bad for tha brain.

"Yeah why not? Tha all mighty me gonna help. Tho, what?s all tha thing ?bout, Servants numba two and three? "I say that first looking at Ryu and then at Doku. Of course, If ya have been followin?mah awesome adventures, ya should know by now that mah numba one servant is Jin.
​


----------



## Island (Mar 12, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Hyuuga Complex Dojo
Taijutsu Training [6/6]

Okay, time to finish this. All I had to do was-

*SMAAAAACK!*

What the _fuck_? I didn?t even see that coming! Chouko smashed her gigantic hand into me and then into the dojo wall, effectively sandwiching me between the two. The ridiculous amount of pain involved in being punched by a fist the size of your body combined with the pain of that fist sending you into a wall was enough to knock me down for the count. Though she released pressure on the wall and me, I stood up against it, unable to move?

?What the fu-? I caught myself before something unladylike came out of my mouth.

Chouko deflated her arm, casually walked up to me, and spoke apologetically, ?Oi, Hirari-chan, I?m sorry. I didn?t mean to break the rules or anything??

_?How about breaking my ribs??_ I wanted to say.

?You just kept dodging me, and then when you tripped me?? She twiddled her thumbs and swayed back and forth.

?I-It?s okay, Chouko-chan?? I lied; it wasn?t okay. That was _painful_.

I fell to my knees, still overcome by pain emanating from? everywhere.

?Would you like to get lunch at least?? She asked in a much more cheerful voice.


----------



## Island (Mar 12, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds
Meeting Fightin' Brawly

Ah, the sun was shining, the birds were chirping, and there was a slight breeze that carried the smell of fresh cherry pie. It was the perfect day to close the windows, crawl under the covers, and watch some television. After two weeks of torture which included everything from putting up with Uchiha-Uzumaki Hakaizen and his idealism to having Akimichi Chouko break both my nose and my ribs in two separate sparring sessions, you?d think that I could catch a break, right? Well, apparently not. It?s been two years since I graduated from the academy, and father asked for special permission to keep me at home so that he may help me master the Gentle Fist fighting style and associated Eight Trigrams techniques. Now that I got the basics down, he said that it was time to get out into the real world and join a Genin team especially now. What the latter part of his statement meant, I had no idea, but I assumed he knew something I didn't. He _always_ knew something I didn't.

Either way, it was time to venture out into the world.

_Wonderful_.

I couldn?t help but feel that father had a hand in everything that happened to me. When I received a letter from my future sensei, I immediately recognized the name: Fightin? Brawly. Though I didn?t know him personally, he was one of father?s close friends and former rivals. Apparently they grew up together or something, went on missions together, and all that jazz. Periodically, father invited him over for dinner and random functions he held here at the complex. He also went on missions with him from time to time, some S-Rank stuff that he never elaborated on.

In other words, they seemed pretty tight; tighter than Akimichi Chouko?s belt against her waistline.

The meet-up point was at the North Konoha Training Grounds along the pond where mother and I used to feed the geese. Why Fightin? Brawly, err, well, Fightin' Brawly-sensei chose this spot was unknown to me, but I got myself up and out the door quick enough to be there twenty minutes early. Like father used to tell me: _?If you?re early, you?re on time, if you?re on time, you?re late, and if you?re late, don?t even bother showing up.?_

I figured that getting there twenty minutes early would make me early for being early and therefore make me early, if that made any kind of sense.

Either way, when I finally arrived at the North Konoha Training Grounds?












A huge gander of geese waddled along the shoreline, honking merrily and going about their business until something, or someone, spooked him, and then began to fly away.

Was Fightin' Brawly-sensei here so soon, or??

I turned around to see who it was.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 12, 2013)

*The Kid
Cackers and Chavs*

"Aye not that I like agreeing with that sodding psychopath again, but no matter what one of your judges decides I'm too bitchin to be a ninja. I have to say though mates..."

The Kid pointed at Ikari to let him know he was referring to him at this point.

"I've been with you for what two to three days now? Bloody hell man what's really all that complex about your goals? You're off your... YOUCH!!"

Shobu had taken the time to interrupt before this got out of hand slapping the back of The Kid's head with his whole palm. Shobu walked up beside Ikari and extended his hand to put on the teen's shoulder but quickly decided not to lest he reacted badly to the display of camaraderie. He really did want to help Ikari, but he had to remember the trauma he had been through and not push him the same way he did The Kid. As tough as Ikari was he was a lot more fragile than the other silver tufted boy.

"Hey listen I just wanted to lighten your mood, but that failed pretty miserably. I'm still new at the teaching thing. Look I promised to help you and I will, but as far as this mission I need you to play ball. Kirikagure isn't exactly happy about having two potential liabilities hanging around so we have to show the village we can be cooperative while we track down the men on your list..."

The Kid stood there with his arms crossed and an exasperated expression on his countenance further accentuated by the rapid tapping of the ground. He didn't understand why Shobu was putting in so much effort with Ikari. The troubled, and that's putting it mildly, teen was a serial killer with a multitude of personality disorders and defects. There wasn't really anything redeeming about him and to further drill this into Shobu's head it was The Kid's duty to mock the entire situation.

"Oi you said there were a bunch of cackers and chavs. I reckon you should just tell the sodding wanker he'll be allowed to kill on the mission. From what I gather this girl is in a similar predicament to our prince charming. Bunch of bad men trying to poke and prod at her as she lay dying except she doesn't have the means to escape."

The Kid didn't mean to make the point for Shobu but watching him pander to Ikari made him irrationally annoyed. He shouldn't have cared one way or another but this was the guy he owed a life debt to.

"Look let's table discussion until we get on the boat to Port City. It's not an especially long trip. I've got supplies waiting for us on the boat."​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 12, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #019_

I can see it as you turn to stone
Still clearly I can hear you say
"Don't leave, don't give up on me"
Two weeks you ran away









​
Ikari clenched his jaw as The Kid through out more words like sodding, whatever that meant.  He could handle being called a psycopath, that was like calling a rock a rock.  It's what he was, he already knew that.  It was those fucking fake words and that God damn accent that was driving him up the wall.  Relax, Ikari.  If you cut him open Shobu's gonna be pissed.  He swallowed his rage as best he could, his arms folded in front of him.  He looked over at Shobu when he began speaking to him, and sighed when he was finished.  The man was right.  If he didn't play the part of the nationalist ninja brat, taking up arms for his "home," Kirigakure would probably just throw him into another asylum, and he wasn't going back there.

"Oi you said there were a bunch of cackers and chavs. I reckon you should just tell the sodding wanker he'll be allowed to kill on the mission. From what I gather this girl is in a similar predicament to our prince charming. Bunch of bad men trying to poke and prod at her as she lay dying except she doesn't have the means to escape."

He didn't.

Surely he wasn't that stupid, that fucking mouthy as to actually say that.  Ikari imagined it.  

Only he didn't.

His fist went to The Kid's collar and yanked him close, less than an inch between them.  Ikari's mouth was have open in an animalistic grimace.  "I don't care how many insults you throw my way, but you do NOT talk about what happened to me.  I'm not gonna stand here while you have your fun at my past's expense.  You don't know shit.  You're just a stupid kid who acts like he knows more than he does."  He released his collar and glared at him a bit before turning around and walking away.  "Oh, and one more thing.  If Shobu gives me the okay to kill on this mission, I recommend you don't go to sleep."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 12, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

Okay, so apparently this guy wasn't from around Konoha either . . . huh. "_Coincidence_?" I wondered to myself, before realizing that there was now a slightly awkward moment of silence between the three of us. "Er, Misa, do you still want to go to the Hokage's office?" I asked. I didn't really care either way, but standing around in the slums with a bunch of steaming bodies lying around us wasn't _really_ on my list of agendas . . . today.

What was up with this anyway? There were two people not from Konoha; one of them came here for some kind of 'summit' with the Hokage (and why would a _Genin_ be invited to a summit anyway?), and the other was just . . . some guy walking around the outskirts of Konoha all shady-like. None of this made any sense, but it was pretty obvious that there was some mis-communication somewhere along the lines. Was I being tricked or something?

My eyes hovered over Misa for a brief moment, and I instantly waved away my suspicions. I was probably just paranoid from the other day. If I was getting ambushed or something, there's no way my killer would be a Genin girl from Kumogakure, of all places. Kumo and Konoha were allies, and I kind of doubted that any of the White would try to pull anything over each other in this kind of political climate. 

But the _other_ guy, I couldn't be sure about. Turning around him, I tilt my head to the side. "Wait, so if you're not from Konoha, why are you in the slums?" I ask, frowning in confusion. "I mean, maybe it's just me, but I can't imagine the Konoha _outskirts_ being the first on anybody's 'to visit' lists."


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 12, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Meeting up with future bonds

The male shinobi in front of me had ask a something about going towards a being named Misa. So I quickly guessed that this ?Misa? person was that kunoichi beside him. Afterwards I notice I sight glimpse of discomfort on the guy?s eyes but I couldn?t think of a certain explanation of this. Or maybe it was all in my head. Maybe I was actually a bit nervous of being accepted by others, though it was unnatural of me, it was common for someone to want feel accepted in his community. I was wondering why they would need to go to the Hokage for any reason. Were they summoned forth by the Hokage, invited maybe? I couldn?t decipher my wonders. With all these thoughts spinning within my mind I had forgotten thwe scattered burned bodies. Moments later the boy had laid his sights upon me and he asked with what it seems to be confusion on the boy?s mien. 

"Wait, so if you're not from Konoha, why are you in the slums? I mean, maybe it's just me, but I can't imagine the Konoha outskirts being the first on anybody's 'to visit' lists."

To enlighten the boy?s doubts I answered him my reason of being here. I?m pretty sure that would make him fill more relaxed upon the matter. I am, however, worried of what might be his reaction towards the answer. 

?I?m going through these slums for one reason. That reason is that my new home is located near these slums. I should be able to find it soon though.?

My gentle yet emotionless tone never ceased faltered as I direct my voice towards the shinobi. As for answering his question of my origins I a lined my body sideways towards his. I extended my arm into a visible for him to see clear, where there was my original homeland?s headband was tied. With the 3 consecutive diagonal lines that was that of Kirigakure?s symbol incrested into the silver colored metal on the headband?s core.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 12, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

Now . . . I wasn't one to judge, but this guy lived in the _slums_? That was weird. If he was a migrant from another village, surely the village could fund him to live in somewhere that _wasn't_ a shithole - or were they focusing all their resources for the war effort and supplies? That might be possible, but even so, I couldn't imagine anything vaguely resembling a house around the towers of silver and rust, and the slew of makeshift mud and tin housing. "Uh . . ." I blinked, frowning still and scanned across the slums, checking for anything that looked like a house, or an actual building. Nothing. 

"In here?" I ask, gesturing to the mess behind me with my thumb, skeptical that the Hokage would actually make a Genin live in the Konoha outskirts. It seemed kind of . . . dangerous. "Really? Are you sure?"

Nevertheless, I relaxed slightly. So he wasn't dangerous; he was just another shinobi, from Kirigakure. I didn't know much about Kirigakure, but text books mentioned it having a very 'bloody' history rife with conspiracies and coups. _And_ it was on the Black side. Okay, so he was still kind of suspicious, but it's not like I'm going to judge him based on the place he's from and that place's history or anything. Though, maybe that was the reason the Hokage sent him here. Maybe the Hokage was wary of him and wanted to keep him in an isolated and easily controlled part of the village?

It's not like that tactic hadn't been used in the past by the Hokage either . . .


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 12, 2013)

*The Kid
Let's Get On With It*

When looking at the circle of life in action people are most enthralled with the technique of the predator. We recognize the primordial nature of hunting and tend to care not about the emotions of the prey but rather the triumphant dominance of the predator. As The Kid found himself yoked and within breathing distance of Ikari he wasn't so much focusing on the putrid nature of his breath, but the look in his eye. This look made him empathize with the caribou that knows it's too late as the lion moves into maul its prey. That oppressive soul crushing killing intent he had felt the first time he ever met Ikari paled in comparison to what he felt now. He was unable to even process the threats being launched at him. In this situation he couldn?t fight back even if he wanted to. And just like that Ikari let him go before hurling the promise of imminent death if given permission to kill. 

?Bloody hell! I don?t know about you mate but where I come from the proper recourse is to buy someone dinner before you get within kissing distance??

?That?s enough!?

Shobu grabbed The Kid by the scruff of his neck and squeezed eliciting a cry of pain. It was pretty obvious that this was not something he would do to Ikari and that was something that really grinded The Kid?s gears. It wasn?t fair that Shobu showed such obvious favoritism towards Ikari. He was the new guy, which meant he deserved to be ribbed and abused, that was the unspoken code amongst guys. Shobu let go putting himself as a buffer between Ikari and The Kid lest Ikari try to throttle The Kid and deservedly so.

?You two don?t have to be best friends but considering the fact we?re going into a hostile situation I don?t want to have to mediate these exchanges. Kid you have to??

And that was it he was really about to chastise the young corsair when Ikari was the one who put his hands on him. The Kid was a reasonable fellow but this was really drawing his patience.

?Fine, whatever. I?m just going to be a good little jimmy and let you lot continue your budding bromance. It?s obvious I?ll be wrong in every situation involving this bloke who?s complete off his chump. Let?s just get on with it??

Not wanting to continue the conversation Shobu pointed in the direction of the boat basin and the new ?team? headed off to go on their mission.​


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 12, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Meeting up with future bonds

A sigh of relief escaped from my soul. I was really glad that it all went well he seemed also a lot more relaxed as the harder questioned were answered. Better yet, this conversation hasn?t led to any conflict or misunderstandings. It has been clear and smooth sense it all began. This benefits both of us at some levels. Who knows I could actually fit in this foreign land. Though more questions kept came from him, they were a lot easier to manage. He was at doubt upon me a shinobi living near or within such area. I wasn?t surprised by his reaction towards the idea. Ninja are mainly kept high funded and living near the capitals or were the economy usually flows a lot more whether they?re from the same homeland or another village. My case, however, might have a bit different because I don?t come from an ally country. Being from Kirigakure, in other words Black, could have given me less benefits compared to other foreign ninja. This could derive from many attributes. Distrust, they wouldn?t immediately trust some random foreigner living in their territory, especially one that comes from an enemy country. Loyalty, to prove that my ideals and loyalty are to White they first are going to watch my actions and my respect towards them. Lastly comes worth. I would need to prove to them that I didn?t move here in vein, that I actually came because of my desires to become a strong ninja and show them my value.

?You sure??
He asked trying to make sure if I was truly positive of my location. I nodded at him confirming my statement at the matter at hand. Pull up my address papers and took another look. After reviewing it I?ve come to notice that I was just a few blocks away from it. Maybe noticing this event came to good use after all. 

?Yeah I'm certain. According to the direction indicated by the papers that were given to me we?re really close by to my apartment. It?s somewhere over there.?

I then pointed at the direction with my index finger where my apartment should be located. Letting him know that I was not lost or reading the paper wrong. The direction I was pointing at was actually through the scattered smoking thugs. Realizing this I got a bit irritated making a frown form upon my face. I really hoped it wasn?t one of those building where the thugs had fallen in.​


----------



## Fedster (Mar 12, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Slummy Mystery_

This guy didn't know anything about the letter...Was she being had? Misa couldn't think who could be behind this awful prank. But oh well, might as well throw the paper away and get back to touring in Konoha. "Well, actually...", She started, pouting at the letter. "Well, I don't even know anymore. It seems that all of this was a lie, and I came here for nothing!", she proceeded to tear the paper into pieces, and threw it on the ground. "I suppose I owe you an apology for dragging you with me.", Misa offered at Jeeha.

"And...You. You don't have to worry. This guys wouldn't even win against their own mothers. So you should be fine...I guess.", He looked like a good lad, A bit formal, but nice. She wondered what they could do now. Maybe get Jeeha back to the training grounds? Nah. Go for food? Yah. "Any of you hungry? I could use a meal right now. That battle opened my apettite."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 12, 2013)

*Takigawa Shu*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

Unbeknownst to the trio of Jeeha, Kateshi and Misa, on top of a large tin building behind them, a woman was watching, patiently observing them socialize and talk to one another. She'd seen first hand the fighting abilities of Jeeha and Misa, and she was impressed. They were both quite martially gifted, and judging from the combination technique the two used, their Ninjutsu skills were at a reasonable level as well. Kateshi, she wasn't so sure about, but she'd heard he had a Hyōton affinity. Shifting her glasses further up the bridge of her nose with one hand, her lips curled upwards into a small smile as her long, raven black hair blew in the wind, her brown eyes twinkling with excitement, hidden behind the light reflecting off of her glasses. "I see you finally got to each other, hm?" She spoke up, using the flow of the wind to carry the sound of her voice to her new students.

"Huh?" The auburn haired boy - Jeeha - frowned, turning around. "Huh." He blinked, turning his surprised tone into one more of acceptance. "A hot woman on a rooftop in the middle of the Konoha outskirts . . . " He muttered, scratching his head. "Not the _weirdest_ thing I've seen all week." Jeeha finally said.

"Ah, yes. Where am I manners?" Takigawa smiled, gracefully leaping off of the building, falling - in an almost glider like motion - towards the three, her raven hair flowing in the wind like a set of dark wings. "I'm Takigawa Shu." She introduced, removing her glasses and putting them away. "And I assume you're . . . "

"Jeeha. Right?" She asked.

"Er, right." Jeeha nodded, still kind of confused. "This is usually the part where I ask if you come here often, but . . . I'm not sure how well that would work here. " He looked around at the wreckage, and then turned back. "So, I'll just have to settle on asking who you actually are."

Takigawa smiled. "That's fine too." She replied. "Well, I've told you my name . . .  And as for who I am, I'm your sensei from this day forward~"


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 12, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Meeting up with future bonds

After Misa having offered to go somewhere eat another sound echoed.

"I see you finally got to each other, hm?"

Said a voice from that echoed enough to reach the ears of all three of us and possibly anything that was within its perimeter. The voice had taken captive my complete attention, thus driving my sights towards it source. There I saw an elegant woman wearing glasses that reflected the Sun?s rays and hair pigment of black like that of the precious gem Alexandrite, standing on top of a tin building watching over us like a powerful observer. I was astonished much like the boy that I was conversing with. The woman jumped off the building  but her fall was hasten and slow as if she were defying gravity and then landing on a nearby tree in where she continue to speak.

?Ah, yes. Where am I manners? "I'm Takigawa Shu. And I assume you're . . .  Jeeha. Right?"

Now in a closer distance I could see a smile drawn upon her mien as she introduced herself and the true texture of her glasses. I already recognize the blonde girl as Misa, so the name Jeeha must be from the boy.  The boy known as Jeeha confirmed his name towards the woman. Yet his confusion remains. As he asked Takigawa Shu really was my thoughts were of how long has she been watching and did she mean by ?finally?. Was this meeting  not a coincidence? I couldn?t say for sure. But like Jeeha I also wondered who she really is and what?s her business with us?

"Well, I've told you my name . . . And as for who I am, I'm your sensei from this day forward~"

?Sensei?!?

The word escaped my grip as the memories of the instructor started plummeting into my mind. He told me I was being put on a team with a sensei.  My voice went back to its natural calm shape and spoke forth.

?So you must be a Jonin.?​


----------



## Kei (Mar 12, 2013)

_Vora_
Teams

So somewhere along the line of being a ninja, Vora signed up for being a baby sitter without her knowledge. Just watching them take nips at each other was absolutely sickening, it was like watching two puppies bite at each other and their teacher was there to make sure they didn?t go for the jugular. Was she supposed to also put Ikari on a leash and yank it whenever he was a bad dog? Vora felt as though this was as far as she could go with these two?

Though she had to deal with them a little longer and it would be a few hours till they reached the port and get on the boat, and even then they acted like puppies!

?Excuse me,? Vora called out to the captain as she poked her head into the bridge, the captain was an old man and had a big pot belly, his beard was like salt and pepper and his hair was black with white streaks. When she first met him it was like love at first sight, she always imagined captains to look like him and to meet one in real life was something of a miracle. Even his personality reminded her of a salty sea captain that ruled the sea with an iron fist.

?Ah m?lady!? he called out to her; she took it as an invite and welcomed herself in, ?The boys are too much for ye eh?? 

Vora sighed as she closed the door behind her, ?Boys?They are puppies?? she said as she took an empty seat that was near him, he was steering the boat as if it was the most easiest thing to do, but she read books about boats and ships, she knew that it took a lot of practice. So just watching him do it with ease lite a passion within her, and that how she knew he was a beautiful.

She looked up at him, ?What time do you think we will get there? Will it be time enough for me to find a place to stay?? she asked 

The old captain chuckled, ?And you are not going to tell your teammates? Cruel lass I think!? he chuckled loudly, she smiled knowing that he only meant well. Vora never really knew her grandfather; he died when she was very young so it was blurred memories here and there, though this old man in front of her was very much reminded her of a grandfather character.

?Port City is a very popular place, so there a lot of place to rest up and tour the city, though I am takin it you are just staying the night and leaving the morning.? He stated looking over at her, she nodded simply, ?Well there is a place in town, I?ll give you the directions, and tell them old Harry sent ya, there will be a nice discount!?

Vora face lite up, she interlaced her finger as she blushed, ?Thank you?I don?t know what to say to express the gratitude I am feeling.? She said as she hid her face 

The old man chuckled loudly and as time passed and the sun set, Vora spent her time reading books and listening to the old man?s rants. She didn?t dare go anywhere near her teammates, she wanted to enjoy the boat ride not wish death upon herself. 

?There we are Miss Vora!? Harry called out, ?Port City! Black?s pride and joy!?

​
?So beautiful?.? Vora gasped as she looked at the city, they were still far from land but just seeing it far away couldn?t express the enormity of what it was. She turned back towards the captain, she couldn?t control herself, the simple fact that they were nearing it made her jump up in joy!

?We are here! We?re here!? she smiled as she clapped her hands together, ?It?s so beautiful! The definition of beautiful! We aren?t even at port yet and its so beautiful! Captain do you see it look, look!!?


----------



## Cjones (Mar 12, 2013)

*Marietta*

_North Konoha Training Grounds_​

The young Marietta walked with an authoritative look that would let anybody know that this girl meant serious business. Her hands were folded and the stout tone arms they were connected to were placed just underneath her bust while her head was held high, a sign of great confidence. It was quite easy to tell that this young girl carried herself proudly and ooze an aura that reeked of male machismo, possible even greater.  She was making her way through the North side of the Konoha Training Grounds, a rendezvous point for the team she had just recently been placed in. The idea of working in a team was of no concern to her, but one could get the impression that she was pissed off at the idea at having to work alongside another. This implication could stem from the very stern looking in her eyes, like one a mother would give her child, and a slight scowl that plagued her features. Unfortunately she had just come from being around that boy and she wasn?t at all too happy about it.

?Che stronzo pensa di me agitazione?? 
_(That asshole thinks he can fluster me?) _

?E se lui non mi ama??
_(What if he?does love me?)_

The thought of the L word and Hisashi, in the same sentence let alone in a serious thought, gave her a brief taste of her stomachs contents at the thought. The question had never been resolved with an answer; however, the worse part about it was that?she didn?t know how she should feel. Granted he didn?t like the boy, she tolerated him, no like, but tolerated him. His general presence annoyed her to know end and he?s eccentric ways were way to over the top sometime. There was also the little matter of their confrontation back in the academy, the one where the teachers got so riled up that they thought the school was under attack by the black. The entire first floor was totaled and one could only imagine the backlash they received from it. It was all because he nearly made her fail and as one who always completes a task, there was no one that ass would be the case of her first failure.  

So lost in thought was she over these turn of events it took an outside source, the sound of flutter wings from a flock of birds, obviously startled by her appearance, though more than likely scared at her projected anger, scattered and flew off into the sky. Her blues eyes soon locked on with those of pure white, almost as white as that boy?s hair. It was not only obvious who this was in relation to the village, but at the same time, she couldn?t be anyone else but a teammate. It was time to introduce herself yet didn?t come out in the tongue she was hoping for. 

?Sono Marietta e si ? Hyuga??
_(I?m Marietta and you are Hyuga?)_​​


----------



## Kenju (Mar 12, 2013)

Ezreal II - Level 4 - Mission​Ezreal walked amongst the possible prey or else known as, the villagers of Kirigakure. It wasn't too different from his own village despite the bothersome mist, but it could hardly be a bother to them. After all, each and every one of these people have lived here theit entire lives. They've adapted well to this condition and made it apart of their arsenal. If the boy wants to blend in and not be caught by suspecting eyes, he'll have to do the same thing.

Despite not being a fan of the stealth department, Ezreal Erizawa was a shinobi just like any other, if you take off the fact that he has a loud battle-cry that could give away his position in combat. 

Anyways, like a wolf among sheep, he'll play along.

The blonde-haired boy grabbed the back of the hood covering his head and pulled it down. Keeping it on for too long would draw attention itself. His eye catch a glance of a hotdog stand, almost like he was seduced, the genin immediately walks towards it and takes a seat on the far left. 

"I'll take one"

Can't do work on an empty stomach, right? Ezreal always liked that term, it fits so perfectly. Guys who come up with something like that should be called real geniuses. Ezreal thinks on this as he rests his chin on his palm. A palm which was covered by a purple glove that left the fingers exposed, which he would use to do battle with.

Despite hating how he had gotten them, he can't help but admit that he likes the design of them. 

'Would Sis like the design of this?'

He wonders to himself, what did she think about this back then? 

But then a thought comes banging against the door inside of his head. She was busy dying trying to get these things, what the hell would she care about how good they look while her life was draining out of her body!?

He mentally yells at himself as if he were scolding a student for screwing up on an answer. What a stupid thought, that's an insult for what she did for him.

 'I should get my arm blown off for that'

Was what he was thinking before he came back to the misty reality before him. The nice smell of the hotdog placed before him brings on a smile that ignores what happened only a few seconds ago in the world inside of his head. 

Because he felt so comfortable, the boy had forgotten his place. This is enemy territory, or at least to his faction, that is. The world outside of his eyes won't be controlled so easily by thoughts, so he has to remain alert. 

He gives a small thumb's up in as a thanks to the large man that delivered the long piece of heaven.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 12, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #020_

Fake anti-facist lie I tried to tell you but
Your purple hearts are giving out.
Can't stop a killing idea if it's hunting season
Is this what you want?  I'm not the only one.


Ikari sat alone in the lower areas of the boat, near the boiler room.  It was dark here, and it was quiet.  He was mostly alone, save for the occasional worker who came down, his heavy, uncontrollable killing intent keeping them at bay from him.  They shot him dirty glances and whispered under their breath about him.  He could feel their scrutiny.  It was as familiar to him as sand was to people who lived in Sunagakure.  His fists were clenched tightly in his lap as he every so often glared up at them, returning their gaze with one steeped in hatred and darkness.  It was really a little game he was playing.  How long would it take for them to look away?  Usually just a few seconds.  One of them touched his shoulder gruffly, glaring down at him.  "We've reached Port City.  Get the fuck off."  Ikari narrowed his eyes at the man and gestured toward his knife.

"Take your hand off of me or I'll take it."

The man removed his hand slowly, not to alert the monster occupying a boy's flesh.  Ikari rose and walked toward the stairs, heading toward one of the exits of the ship.  When his feet hit solid ground he realized he must have gotten off through a different exit than the rest of his team.  He smirked to himself.  Good.  He needed a break from them, anyway.  He was sick of them, sick of acting like a 'team.'  Between the dirty looks he got from Vora, the constant insults from The Brat and Shobu acting like a fucking mediator he was surprised he hadn't flipped his lid any earlier.  So he walked away on his own.  He figured if they needed him Shobu wouldn't have too much trouble locating him.  He was supposedly a ninja, afterall.  Ikari walked away from the port into the large city, not looking back and trying not to make a scene or draw awareness to him.


----------



## Island (Mar 12, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds
Meeting Fightin' Brawly

I turned around and locked eyes with the person who scared off the geese. She was a young woman with blue eyes, black hair, and fair skin. She wore a red shirt with overalls and a hat with a strange symbol on it. She was odd-looking… to say the least. On top of that, she didn’t look all that friendly; she carried herself in such a way that made her appear angry and annoyed, almost like she didn’t want to be here. Granted I didn’t either, I did my best to carry myself with dignity and respect. I didn't want disrespect my new instructor, after all.

What turned this introduction from weird to strange up awkward was her greeting me in some foreign language that I didn’t understand.

“Sono Marietta e si ? Hyuuga?”

I raised an eyebrow, “Err, what?”

All I got out of that sentence was “Hyuuga,” so I could infer that she wanted to know my name or something. Could she even understand me though?

Whatever; even if she couldn’t, I could say I tried.

“My name is Hyuuga Hirari.” I bowed my head honorably at who I presumed was my new teammate. Either that or she was some crazy foreign stalker.


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 12, 2013)

As the boys were walking to the train station, Dokumaru managed to slip away for a moment, pretending to look at something in a shop. The shop owner was a Root employee, and would know who to give the message to.

Later on the train-

The quiet ride was relaxing. Usually, Dokumaru's day is filled with training, running errands, or doing missions. Very rarely did he find time to relax, and often was unsure of how to do it. Just sitting there seemed a little....boring. Napping was never really Dokumaru's style, and he had nothing to read.

As Zenki and Ibuki walked up, Dokumaru took in the details of the former. He seemed to be a younger kid, almost innocent looking. And, apparently, no one mentioned how those goggles looked. However, when he started talking, things got confusing.

_"Yeah why not? Tha all mighty me gonna help. Tho, what?s all tha thing ?bout, Servants numba two and three? "_

Now...what in the hell was that accent? It was absolutely atrocious. 

"Excuse me....ummm....what?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 13, 2013)

*The Kid
Awkward*

Despite it?s reputation as a bastion of criminality it was impossible to deny the beauty of the Port City?s skyline. It was quite the misnomer to those unindoctrinated with the nature of this city. For all of it?s seeming beauty it was a terrible place where the rich dominated the poor. The kind of place where a man of wealth could use the downtrodden as human speed bumps then dump their body into a mass grave without the proper authorities ever looking into it. This was the true nature of Port City. So when they arrived and Shobu heard Vora?s exclamations of how beautiful the city was he knew that her illusion would be smashed into pieces by the cold hammer of reality. Conversely this was the kind of city that people of Ikari and The Kid?s ilk could thrive. The seeds of criminality within both of these young men would blossom in very different ways if they called this hell home. Ikari was the first off the boat making haste into the inner city. Shobu thought of stopping him but decided that it might be best to let him stay on his own until he could smooth things out. Sure tracking him would be annoying, but it would be less annoying then his bickering with The Kid.

?This is usually the part where I?d point out that it?s unfair that you let that wanker do whatever he pleases, but it?s not like you hold your hand?s up when it comes to him.?

The Kid came up from behind Shobu who was about to say something when he saw Vora walking up. He didn?t want her to have the wrong idea of their team or rather continue to diminish her opinion of the team.

?Ikari is going to do some advanced scouting for us. We?ll go check in at our lodge then go to the hospital. Vora I?ll be getting you your own room so you don?t have to room with a bunch of guys. The bathroom situation could get a little awkward.?

Shobu let out a forced laugh as he tried to employ a bit of humor to lighten what was a rather tense mood.  The Kid was not making it any easier by standing there with his arms crossed and what can best be described as a pout. Shobu found himself rubbing his temple, it was suppose to be the teenage girl who acted like a teenage girl not the two teenage boys?


----------



## Cjones (Mar 13, 2013)

*Marietta*

_North Konoha Training Grounds​_
?Accidenti, che ? uscito male.? 
_(Damn, that came out wrong)_

As it was quite obvious at this point, Marietta was not originally from this country. While she had grown accustom to this country?s native tongue both in and out, there were sometimes where she would slip up and out came what was known as the language of romance. In Marietta?s case though, it would often come out as rather harsh occasionally. Often times she would be mistaken for a mobster, which was something that bothered her because of the implications it carried, but there has yet to be a time where she has corrected them. Deep down there was a small sense of happiness in being seen like that, whether it was being admitted or not.

?My name is Hyuuga Hirari.?

?Marietta is the name, nice to meet your acquaintance.? 

A simple nod of the head was given in response to her bow, a rather manish gesture for a girl, but what can you expect from one as tomboyish as she?  Though her gesture was out of respect, the scowl on her face was still quite evident which may have lead her greeting to sound a bit more harsh that what it was suppose to be. That boy had managed to get under her skin yet again, deep down into her epidermis and implant himself there. This wasn?t something she was use to and as such had no real clue on how to deal with it except for old faithful. The way old faithful works is quite simple: You start with an insult, which leads into a threat, which lead into the actuality of said threat and then finally breaking their legs. Unfortunately she tried that and he ended up healing himself. He would turn out to be a damn medic. 

?Help me to understand something. The note I had gotten apparently said our sensei was called _Fighting_ or _Fightin'_ Brawly. That?s a joke right?? ​​


----------



## Island (Mar 13, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Fields
Meeting Fightin' Brawly

Well, she _seemed_ nice. Maybe she was just having a bad day or something. Maybe she was on her period. Some people don?t hide it as well as others, and perhaps she was one of those people. Whatever the case, she shifted the subject to our new sensei, to which I answered, ?I?m afraid not. Fightin? Brawly is the name he goes by, and he?s a bit of a, err??

I looked around to see if he was there.

?Well, you?ll see.? I really didn?t know how to explain it; he was one of those guys who were super excited about everything they did, and when you questioned them about it, they?d have no idea what you were talking about. It?s, like, do you _see_ yourself sometimes? How can you stand there blabbing on about PASSION and not realize that you?re, well? you? Still, I respected Fightin' Brawly a lot; even though he was very hotheaded and even more so obnoxious, he was a very intelligent man with an excellent track record. It was hard to find a shinobi like him, so dedicated to his village, someone who poured all his blood and sweat into protecting his homeland.

?I mean, he?s an alright guy, I guess?? I shrugged it off, instead looking behind me and wondering whatever happened to that gander.

A weird foreign girl, a hotheaded sensei, I felt like this was the start to some action movie. All we needed was the strong, silent type to put it all together.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 13, 2013)

Ezreal II - Level 5 - Mission​Ezreal licks the remains of the delicious meat off of his fingers tips, leaving a bit of saliva that he quickly wipes off using his brown cloak. It looked tasteless anyways, so he didn't really care what was done with it. Besides, dark colors like that come in handy when you're in this sort of situation.

Having taken his small mean, the boy leans his back and elbows on the table. Giving the look of a teen checking out a member of the opposite sex across the room with leering eyes. But that sort of thing is the farthest from his mind, right now he's just absently thinking to himself. fifty percent of himself is still alert in reality, while the other half is thinking back on something of rather big importance.

Rather, it's the fact that Ezreal came to find out upon this secret mission. It wasn't an easy task, but that is a problem to begin with. 

If a genin like this Ezreal can do something like then, there is difenitly a chance that someone of higher rank could do it easily-

NO!

Ezreal snaps his fingers in an aggressive manner 

-someonelse must certainly know about this mission if it was their business.

He crosses his legs, going deeper into thought. His blue eyes starring straight without any focus. If he weren't tapping his fingers on the table, someone could probably think he was sleeping with his eyes open. Like an intellectual pondering over a piece of literature, he crosses his legs to help his mind relax without the strain of his body.

But the situation is even dangerous than just some pieces of old paper that Ezreal could care less about. It's about whether this could get more exciting, but before he can ponder any further,

as if on perfect timing-

"Hey you,"

Hearing those words and feeling the hostility across his skin. Ezreal turned away from the masses and moved his attention to the direction of that sound.  There, he saw three young females around his age in rather odd clothing attire. 

"You're Ezreal Erizawa, right?"

They were revealing, but Ezreal wasn't the type of person to overreact over that sort of thing--

The boy playfully smirked as he twirled a few strands of his hair around his index finger.

---But something else caught his attention, these girls wanted a fight.

"What's the matter girls? Looking for hair tips? Sorry, I know it's pretty, but it's all natural,"

And he was the right person for that.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Fuzen , Matsuzaki Industries*​
*Trap*​
Ryuunosuke scoffed, though not in indignation as much as dismissal. Servant? _Him_? He almost sounded amused as he replied, "Servant? _Me_? Fuck outta here. In your dreams, Yuuta." Ryuu's shoe scraped the ground as he turned to go again.  Ibuki watched, shaking her head as she wondered how these three would get along.

A shadowy figured passed Ryuunosuke's perceptive eye. Several others. They were good. He had to resist the urge to make his fingers crack into a tightly balled fist, though his knuckles twitched in anticipation. _What is this...? Is that fucker setting me up? I'm going to tear his fucking throat out._

Head canting, a single figure shrouded in mystique appeared. He resembled a traditional ninja. Face mask. Black uniform. Ibuki was quick to dash at him, appearing to flicker out of sight before reappearing to slash the target, only to witness a cloud of gas expanded that held a distinctively different color than smoke. 

"What?! No! I was... reckless... run."

Ryuu's right eyebrow twitched as Ibuki crumpled to the ground, resulting in spectators at the train station immediately screaming and fleeing. Clicking his tongue, Ryuu muttered, "Sleeping gas..."

Whizzing through the air, volleying shuriken were unleashed upon the genin. Ryuu was normally attempt to tank them, but considering the fact that they were sneaky little bastards, the warrior jerked his upper body into a whooshing somersault. Poison tipped metallic stars hit the ground where Ryuu previously stood, only for the explosive tags attached to detonate, a roaring explosion rocking the train station with a sudden and violent quake.

*BOOM!​*
Ryuu's back smacked off of glass, and he descended, smoking. Regaining consciousness before hitting the ground. Two of the men clad in black were racing at him, paths crossing in a series of zigzagging weaves until they formed a difficult to follow figure eight pattern. 

"I'm going to rip you bastards apart," Ryuu warned as they neared him. He immediately flew into a succession of punches and kicks that the ninjas dodged with ease. One lifted a hand, blowing dust at Ryuu's face, but the trained fighter evaded it with a twist duck before springing into an elbow aimed at the shinobi's chest.

Before Ryuu's attack could connect he found himself entwined in wires, restricting his movements until pinning toned arms to his sides. Snarling, Ryuu said, "Fuck you, you sneaky little bitches!" 

What must've been a smirk beneath his mask judging by the manner in which it rumpled, the shinobi adjusted his footing, and dislodged into a wind whistling swing. Ryuu's body unable to escape, he apparently had no choice but to wait for the painful smack his back was meant to suffer before being released. Instead, Ryuu rotated his body into a dizzying combination of spins that left a foot clapping against the flat surface, avoiding damage.

A shinobi fell from the sky, blade overhead before slicing downward. Dodging with smooth elegance, Ryuu's free leg locked around his assailant's arm, before the Akuma twisted his waist to snap it. Turning his human meat shield, Ryuu let shuriken litter the man's body, before kicking him at the one keeping his arms pinned while others that approached the cornered genin.

Landing, arms free once one punted shinobi toppled the other, Ryuu popped his knuckles and smirked. "I've been having a really shitty day. I guess you knob slurping bitches picked a really bad day to fuck with me." 

Running at him, Ryuu let out a roaring battle cry and sprinted right back at them. Rolling past a fallen body Ryuu snatched a kunai and a discarded shuriken. He flicked them both in opposite directions, with the kunai banking off of various surfaces or objects until it his eerie skill with trajectory resulted in the kunai nailing one of the men in the back. 

The shuriken, the objective of which failed in the minds of most of the men, kept twisting until it pierced the neck of a distracted shinobi facing Zenki. Lifting the wire, Ryuu held it and darted forward, as the first slashed a kodachi at him the genin spiraled and let the wire catch his neck. Twisting afterwards, Ryuu's spinning body snatched the ninja into a jerked yank, a yelp escaping the man.

Feet extending to block two slashing cuts, Ryuu performed a crisp somersault as his tangled victim blew below to collide into the others, the group hitting the floor. Horizontally positioned, the floored men looked up in time to see Ryuu announcing, "Tatsumaki Senpuu Kyaku!"

Time seemed to repeatedly freeze as if the men were snapping photographs of their last conscious moment, unable to escape the vacuuming force of whirling doom as his brutal attack connected, scattering battered and bruised shinobi that tumbled in random directions, bones broken.

Feet hitting the ground, Ryuu nearly collapsed until he saw more of them crash through glass or appear out of nowhere, leaping from the second floor of the train station. Trapped indoors, Ryuu panted lightly now as he glanced at all of the exits. None were available. He muttered, "What in the fuck...?"

These ninja had head protectors, and were apparently capable of using ninjutsu like the one that assaulted Ibuki. "Heh... well, now it's a god damned party. Who gives a fuck? Yo, do any of you jizz slurping fuckers have a smoke?" Ryuu asked while facing what seemed to be endless rows of shinobi, numbering well over a 100.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 13, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Funny situation _



"Excuse me....ummm....what?"

And so he asked, seems like there?s someone here who doesn?t understand mah royal language. On thaq other hand, this Ryu pal shrugged off the idea of being mah servant...not like he has any option tho, after all, all tha people in this world were born ta serve me as tha king of the universe and best among tha best in every single dimension heheh. I let mah mouth ta form a wide grin as I watch mah servant number two walking away, seein`a show thing were going there was no doubt that I would get alotta fun hanging `round these mates.Then i turned ta look at Doku or like ya should be callin`him, mah Servant numba three.

"I asked that what was all this weapon thingy ?bo-"I stoppe dmah words once I noticed that our group wasn?t alone anymore, regardless of who tha target was, this guys seemed ta have the intention ta get all of us. Tha attack started first with sleepin?gas and later some attacks were targeting Ryu. Ibuki-san was already asleep and Doku and I were being targeted too...It?s hard ta be popular, ya know?. 

A sword comin`after mah head makes me take out a kunai and collide mahweapon with tha enemie?s before spinning and slashing his abs with mah knife, an instant later I jumped cuttin`his face, I bet I get rid of one of his eyes with that before jumping and deliver a wonderful double kick in his face takin?him out for tha count. Mah eye looked for mah third servant who seemed ta be able to take care fo himself; a bunch of shuriken flew straight at me but mah hand allowed me ta make some handseals leavin?an old log in mah place.

A bunch of kunai are thrown from mah hands , some of them stabbing the back and legs of tha person who dared ta try ta take tha all mighty Zenki Yuuta-sama with his guard down."Now that?s how ya make a surprise attack, dude."I say confidently before reciving a fist in mah face comin? from mah left. These dudes do not talk, what make ?em look like pretty good ninja...They aren?t even near of mah level though. 

Before, I could start fighting with this new fodder, I notice how a shuriken pierces through tha neck of this pal with lame fashion sense."Nice done, servant numba two!"I said praisin? his efforts for taking care of his king. Mah eyes start ta wander around till I notice tha situation we?re in, so much peeps trying ta take tha title of tha best of tha best in here. I run and stop just next ta Ryu.

"Hahah! Isn?t this funny? It?s like going ta the amusement park but with blood splashing here and there..."?kay, maybe it?s not like tha amusement park but ya understand what I was trying ta say right?"No, bro, ya shouldn?t smoke. How will ya serve as tha general of the one and only Zenki-sama if ya die from cancer?"Yeah I know, I?m a kind and tender guy whose big heart can  barely stay inside mah chest. It moves me tha fact that I?m so carin??bout mah followers. And it makes me look even cooler, sound simpossible right? since I am tha epitome of cool. 

"Oh yeah, and ?bout ya, could ya tell me which of those is fake?"I ask signaling at tha three explosive tags lying at their feet.

*BOOOM!!*


Tha explosion takes place and  a huge cloud of smoke covers the area, haha! thia is easy! As ya may know, takin?s them hea don in hand ta hand combat would be a waste of time so...Why don?t make ?em boom ta do things easier? I?m getting hungry ya know?

"Heheheh. Seems like I didn?t bring fake ones, so~rry"
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 13, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #021_

The time has come and so have I
I laugh last, because you came to die
The damage done, the pain subsides
And I can see the fear clear when I look in your eyes.









​
Robbers, muggers, thieves, murderers, quite a few bags with bodies in them.  This place was low.  Dirty.  He hadn't been expecting this.  But it was more his speed than playing ninja with Shobu.  Ikari walked along the road between buildings and alleyways, hands in his pockets and his chin up.  A dangerous posture on these streets, but Ikari had enough killer in him to match the assholes in this fucking city.  His footsteps stopped and he looked slightly behind him.  Four men were standing a few feet behind him, leering at him with what was almost hunger.  Ikari turned around rose an eyebrow at them.  They watched each other in silence for a few moments before Ikari grew impatient.  "What the fuck do you want?"  

That got their attention.

"It would be best you watch your mouth, brat.  Hand over any possessions y'got, now."

"No.  Come and take them."

Ikari gripped the handle of his knife and slowly drew it as the man he assumed was the leader stepped forward.  He had two meat cleaver swords, without a point strapped to his back.  He drew them and sprinted toward Ikari quickly.  "MY WEAPON'S BIGGER, EH?!"  Ikari dodged the haphazard swing from the man and grinned.  "Nice swords...  I think I'll take them."  He shot toward the man and swung the knife at his throat, only to be blocked by the swords.  They began engaging in a rough, untutored fight, managing to block and parry each other, but at the same time getting little nicks every so often.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 13, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Takigawa Shu*
> _Konoha Outskirts_
> _________
> 
> ...



*Nekome Misa*
_Black Haired Lady_

Just as Misa was about to turn around and go to buy some grub, someone interrupted their walking...Once again. _'Oh, come on!'_, she yelled in her mind, for they came across with annoying people twice, counting this black haired bit-..._Woman_. This delay would cost her. A lot. But something got Misa's attention, and that was how the woman jumped from the top of the building and landed on the ground, unharmed. Did she know Safe Fall Jutsu? No. She couldn't. It was impossible unless...No, she didn't look Nekome-ish. And even if she did, Misa didn't recognize, and she knew almost everyone in the clan. _'Almost everyone...''_, That thought disturbed here a little.

That's fine too." She replied. "Well, I've told you my name . . .  And as for who I am, I'm your sensei from this day forward~", The blue haired guy startled, and with good reason. She was their sensei? So this new guy was on her team? And maybe that was the reason she wasn't assigned a team in Kumo? But multi-villages teams seemed a bit strange. But then again, Konoha and Kumo were both in White. Did that fact had anything to do with the whole situation?

"Of course she is a Jonin. If not, this would just be another prank.", Misa told Blue (The boy's temporary name.), "And I'm in no mood for pranks right now.", she eyed Takigawa Shu, their new 'Sensei' suspisciously.

_'Prove me wrong, woman. I dare you.'_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 13, 2013)

*Takigawa Shu*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

"Indeed." Takigawa confirmed, still smiling at the three, noticing that the girl - Misa - was giving her a rather unpleasant glare. "I've got a good gauge over your abilities now, I think, but what say we . . .  raise the bar a little?"

"What do you mean?" Jeeha asked, curiously.

"Well, I've only just met you three, and I'm curious as to what you three are able to do when you're serious." She answered, gesturing to the thugs behind with a long slender finger. "I presume that for Genin of your calibre, this group wasn't particularly challenging, so how about you face someone who is actually capable of pushing you to your limits?" Takigawa smiled.

"Who?" Jeeha asked. 

"Me." The Jōnin replied, retracting her hand and placing it on her chest. "What better way to test your teamwork and synergy than a fight with your teacher? Not as shinobi of Konohagakure, Kirigakure or Kumogakure, but simply as team-mates." She continued, and raised a hand, dangling three headbands in her hand: Jeeha's, Misa's, and Kateshi's.

As if to check that the headbands were real, Jeeha's hand instinctively reached for his waist, trying to feel out for his headband . . . it wasn't there. "Wait, when did you . . . ?" The auburn haired boy frowned and patted down his trousers with his other hand.

Takigawa ignored the question. "And so, in lieu with that idea, I propose a challenge." The teacher grinned mischievously. "To take your identity back, so to speak, you must each fight me, and try to take back the headbands. However, you cannot take back your own. The forehead protector you take must be one of your team mate's. We'll meet at the training grounds in three hours at dusk." And with a wink, the image of Takigawa began to blur, almost 'mixing' in with the air . . . before the black haired Jōnin completely dissipated away, fading away into nothingness, the last traces of her long raven hair disappearing along with her smiling face.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 13, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

I blinked, still in confusion and a daze over what just happened. Okay, so first Misa and I were walking through the Konoha outskirts, and then we got attacked by a bunch of thugs. Then we beat them up, only for some other guy to arrive to reveal that there actually _wasn't_ a summit. And _then_, some hot chick appeared, saying that she was apparently the instructor of our little group, before somehow stealing our headbands and challenging us to steal it back as some sort of 'test' thing.

"Okay." I say, pinching myself in the cheek to confirm whether or not this was real. It was. "So that just happened." 

Turning round to face Misa and the other guy, I stick my hands in my back pocket. "We probably can't take those headbands back in a fight." I say, sighing. Why did our opponent have to be a Jōnin of all things? "So, we're going to have attack her with some sort of strategy, and decide who takes whose headbands." As my grandpa always told me, the key to good teamwork was organization and planning. Without them, any team would ultimately crumble down and collapse. 

Thankfully, I was pretty good at organizing and planning. 

Unfortunately, I wasn't much of a team person.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 13, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Oh no, she didn't..._

"Hey!", Misa didn't even feel when her headband was stripped from her. It was like if they took away one of her kidneys...Well, not her kidneys, that'd be gross and unnecessary. More like her hair. No, not that. It was as if that woman took away her headband! That was it! The perfect analogy. So flawless that, if told, the whole society would crumble in its glory and the pimps would be the ones to drop it like it was hot. But it wasn't time to think of pimps, Misa had more important business.

Her hair waved in freedom, for the headband opressed it like an evil tyrant, until Misa went to sleep. Maybe her hair was the only one that felt relieved that the darned thing was gone. The woman disapperared after explaining the rules of the test, leaving the three Genins alone and naked...With their clothes on.

Jeeha was the first one to react, talking about staying together to come up with a plan. He spoke like one of those manga characters that were natural leaders, _alphas_, so to speak. But...Was he really that?

"We wouldn't even touch her if we go one by one, so I agree, so let's cook up something! What do you think, er...?", She looked at Blue. She couldn't call him like that. It was degrading and offensive, but only if she said it out loud. "What's your name, again?"


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 13, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Meeting up with future bonds












The woman known as Takigawa Shu had appeared before us showing outstanding skill. I kept my sight fixed on her as we converse to the woman. Until one sentence caught our complete attention. It was so unusual and surprising that it made us all seem to doubt ourselves in a way.  Well that?s how I felt anyways.

 "I presume that for Genin of your calibre, this group wasn't particularly challenging, so how about you face someone who is actually capable of pushing you to your limits? "What better way to test your teamwork and synergy than a fight with your teacher? Not as shinobi of Konohagakure, Kirigakure or Kumogakure, but simply as team-mates."

At the moment she raised her hand. There she held three head bands, our headbands that she claimed to have stolen from us without us having any notice. I didn?t quite believe her as that could some made up replicas of our head bands, but I had to be certain. I check my side arm were my headband should be tide upon, but it was nowhere to be found. She was speaking the truth. This in my presence was the true skill of an elite shinobi. Her claim of being a Jonin was no prank. I felt completely powerless. She was obviously in a whole other league. A chilling grin was drawn upon the elegant woman?s mien as her lips open to resume her statement. 

?To take your identity back, so to speak, you must each fight me, and try to take back the headbands. However, you cannot take back your own. The forehead protector you take must be one of your team mate's. We'll meet at the training grounds in three hours at dusk."

Take our ?Identity? she said.  How are we supposed to fight such a skilled kunoichi. She snatched our headbands and I didn?t even see an afterimage. And unlike her we have no true knowledge of her strength or the true length of her power. Before any of us could have a word of the matter she gave us this arrogant wink with the grin of hers that never ceases to exist, her body looked as if she was being mixed with the wind, and then in a blinking time she had disappeared before our very eyes. Then my thoughts went back into wonder. This meeting was after all planned the entire time. This was no weird coincidence of us three crossing paths. 

Jeeha prediction of us not being capable of taking our headbands head on was all too true. We are nowhere near Takigawa years of experience and skill. So our only choice was to work together. With that idea in my head my heart started feeling heavier by the second. The feeling of stress and nervousness had taken over me. I had never worked together with anyone ever in my whole life, ever, and my only knowledge of these two?s skill is that they can blow away and toast a pile of thugs. So I don?t have a clear image of what I?m dealing with here. I had no choice but to cooperate and formulate a plan as Jeeha had recommended and work together. I sighed blowing away a bit of my tension, turning myself to my now fellow ninja and returned words to Jeeha.

?Agree. Hmm? But the question is how exactly will this challenge be brought about. Is she going to hold all three of our headbands? Or is she going to separate them randomly and defend them one by one??​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 13, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

Stroking my chin, I narrow my eyes in concentration. "Well, if she's doing what I think she is, then I think she'll be holding onto all three of them." I stated. Of course, I was referencing one of Konoha's oldest traditions - the Bell Test. I'd be thinking about it as soon as she disappeared, and the more I thought about it, the more it seemed like the test. A Genin rite of passage ritual done by their Jōnin instructor, who had two bells for three students, to test their teamwork and integrity. Though, our teacher seemed to have adapted it slightly to our . . . circumstances. 

I had to admit, though. Absurd as this challenge was, it was somewhat exciting. 

"In which case, getting them back should be a lot easier." I continue, and remove my pouches from my belt and open them up. "If we're going to come up with a plan, we need to know what each of us have, though. This is my equipment." I say, revealing the kunai, shuriken and the soldier pills from the mission with Hakaizen. I'm glad I saved the latter; they might become useful.

"My specialty is high speed close quarter combat, and I use a martial arts style which mixes in Katon with it's attacks. I can fight at a distance, but it's not really my specialty." I had a vague idea of what Misa was capable of. She seemed to be a close combat fighter like me, but seemed to use some kind of . . . jutsu to make her attacks stronger, or something. It looked pretty dangerous, judging from the cut marks on the thugs. And she used Fūton as well, which might make her easy to collaborate with . . . though, I had no idea what this other guy was capable of. I can only hope that his abilities match up well with ours as well.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 13, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Meeting up with future bonds

My attention was directed to Misa. As my eyes rested upon the golden haired girl, she had requested for my name. Come to think of it I never told them my name. This was no good. With no further a due I relieved the young girl of her question, scratching the back of my as I spoke.

?Oh, sorry. My name is Kateshi and as I have spoken, I agree. ?

Jeeha was speaking about some traditional test that the senseis have been passing around from generations to generations in this village to force and improve the teamwork of their genin. Such a thing has never been done where I come from but it?s a splendid plan nonetheless. But acoording to Jeeha, this was an altered version of this test as she?s using something that identifies us as shinobi, our headbands. Very clever of her part I must say. Jeeha put out his pouch for us to view over and explain his battle style to us. Not a bad Idea Jeeha, not bad at all. I first show them my pouch Where I only had my kunais and shuriken putten away. Then put it back on the back side of my waist and grabbed my true asset. The katana given to me by the person who raised me. I spoke turning a bit more relaxed and less formality in my speech.

?As for me, my speciality is blade kenjutsu and acrobatics. My chakra element is Ice.?​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 13, 2013)

*Meiji, Hark Devourer of Coneys
*

Meiji systematically roasted and tore apart the game he'd captured as he stared at Jin from behind his fire.  He then wiped the blood about his mouth on his sleeve in an unceremonious display of absolutely no manners, then took out a fine needle.  He pricked a familiar spot on his forearm and then took out a delicate, ornate piece of paper.  Scrawling something on it with his own blood, he then made a handsign and it burned up in an instant.  He then stood, bringing Jin a plate of pulled and roasted coney meat, and dropped it in front of him.  

"You smell strange.  Your chakra is...dangerous."  Meiji shrugs then smiling.  "All I know!  Is that if you hurt Onee-san, I'll pull you apart, and cut your throat out.  Night, monkey-bro."  Meiji then marched off, leaving Jin to his own thoughts in that little alcove, before it'd be time to retire.  Tomorrow would be an interesting day indeed.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 13, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Team Talk_

Kateshi, huh? Well, it was better than Blue, at least. And he had Ice element, that gave the group diversity. And Jeeha had Fire element, while she had Wind element. That should get the show on the road. Now that she thought about it, her team mates's personalities kinda matched their elements; Kateshi was all cool and formal, and Jeeha meant business. "I'm a Fuuton user, by the way. More of a Taijutsu ninja, but my ninjutsu is not too shabby, if I do say so myself.", She then proceeded to do the 'Polish my nails in my shirt because I'm cool like that' pose, and admired the result in her hands.

"So we have Ice Kenjutsu, Fire Taijutsu, and Wind Ninjutsu/Taijutsu. A nice combination, In My Opinion. So what is our plan? Breaking into my training grounds and tackle her butt?"


----------



## Chronos (Mar 13, 2013)

Jin and Yonbi

He threw a plate of roasted meat that had been burnt in matter of an instance. Indeed, this boy seemed to withhold a devastating amount of inept power within him. Eyes swayed as the child spoke, seemed he was aware of what Jin had become, not through the sense of knowledge, but through sheer intuition was he able to nip the internal monster that roamed through his soul. At this very moment, he couldn't promise anything, so he stood in silence. Witnessing a he walked idly back to his quarters. Jin gazed upon the child, turning his gaze towards the roasted beef towards him, he pondered on the situation at hand, was he really under the influence of a beast? Did he already lose his humanity? Has he lowered himself towards levels in which he himself wouldn't ever believe he would delve into? What had become of him?

His arms placed on the wooden table, he gripped his head and tightened, gritting his teeth, the latent surge of power that coursed through the very corners, no, the very essence of his soul, of his existence were devastating. To have reached this level of self torture, what sort of endurance must a human obtain to deal with such misfortune? To be sealed with the fate of that of a monster... This wasn't right... He didn't deserve anything, he didn't want any of this to occur, how could he pray so deeply into his own ego that he would believe that he could ever defeat a beast?

"I can't make that promise..."

He murmured under his breath. It was inevitable, he would one day lose control, and soon this beast would be at it's peak once again, he wouldn't allow such a child as Jin to squander his abilities. He was no friends of this child. Drips of sweat dropped from his forehead as the thought crawled through the depths of his mind. His hands trembled as the though tortured him. What would he do? What would Yonbi do?

"I won't hesitate. Leave a single corner of doubt open, and I'll strike human."

Yonbi was dedicated and Jin was too... that he wouldn't allow this beast to wonder his soul freely. Solstice would still be an ally, his inept ability, his conquered will would allow him to survive. But still. It was inevitable. This was a battle and sooner or later, the moment he allowed a single shred of the Yonbi to course through him, that would be the day he'd lose this struggle. At this very moment he could feel as the beast chakra coursed through the very stream of his force. He felt... power and undoubtedly he didn't loathed it. At one point, he desired he could welcome it, but the fear began to kick.

"You are far weaker, and far stronger than I imagined child."

"Leave me Yonbi. Hide yourself in your cage."

"I will never begone, Jin."

"I'll make use of you later."

"Wouldn't it be beast to say that _I_ will make use of _you_ later."

Conviction spattered in his soul, it radiated. 

Was this the prologue of a new chapter in his lfe? ​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 13, 2013)

*Meiji & Noe*

The next day started with Meiji sipping on a cup of black coffee, and Noe quietly chewing on an apple, until Jin groggily stumbled into the main quarters from his slumber.  

"Did you sleep well?" she asked, turning to him as Meiji got up, letting his sleeves cascade down.  Jin gave some unintelligible response, and Noe nodded.  "I was thinking we should begin with the sealing if you're fine with that."  Though she didn't wait for a response, and instead locked eyes with Jin, his gaze dull, murky, and unfocused from his early morning grog.  

_Ninpō: Za Warudo, Kaiwan no Hiya..._

When Jin came to, he was in an endless grey expanse.  Directly in front of him was a vaguely familiar figure.  The colossal figure of the Yonbi towered above him, and it was gathering it's bearings at the moment.  And, if he turned, he'd notice a few other figures.  Noe's shape, though it was transparent, and only a wispy tent of her usual form.  Next to her stood a bespectacled fish...thing.  It looked vaguely like a 7 foot tall fishman that was conjoined to another at the torso, though the way they moved was rather fluid.  It had strong, scaled limbs, and webbed feet, taking a few tentative steps.  The features on it were vaguely akin to those of a flounder, and appeared 2-D despite their being in three dimensions.

And nearest Jin was a small, hand sized sprite.  It was a powerful, majestic shade of blue, and pulsed continually as it hovered in the air.  A blackened 3 dimensional silhouette of Meiji was the last present, its body like a sculpted, still and reflecting light from no obvious source.  The figure was like a perfectly undisturbed pool of tar given form, a living shadow, and behind it hovered two odd spherical objects, about the size of a baseball.  Where Meiji's eyes would be, two large glowing spots of white were present.  

At the edge of his vision, Jin could make out dully nostalgic bits of images, and hear far off sounds reminiscent of his past.  But if he tried to look directly at the periphery, or focus on the sounds, they faded from his senses.  The area had no distinguishing features, and ahead of them, Son was beginning to understand things.  

"Wait...this is...ohohohohoho!  You were careless, witch.  This opportunity will not slip from my hands."

_Hiramekarei..._

The voice was Noe's, but didn't seem to be outloud, just a multi layered whisper in the back of Jin's mind.  As she did so, the humanoid looking fish figure sprung forward and socked the Yonbi with a surprisingly solid scaley uppercut.  The Yonbi stumbled back, and the shaded figure that had adopted Meiji's outline shifted forward, leaving blackened afterimages in the wake of its steps as the two spheres followed it.

_Now, Jin, time is of the essence, so I'll only be able to explain this once.  
_
The royal blue sprite came to rest on Jin's shoulder.

_This is essentially a mental space shared by all of the targets of my genjutsu.  And if you want to leave this without the Yonbi killing all of us and rampaging as he'd like, you are going to have to listen very carefully..._


----------



## Island (Mar 13, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds
Meeting Fightin' Brawly

Marietta didn?t say anything after that, so I sat down along the shore and waited patiently for our sensei to arrive. What did this mean for me now? Why was I finally being put on a team? What did father know that I didn?t? Was it finally time for Konoha to mobilize? Were we preparing for war? Granted I was only a Genin and probably didn?t mean much in the grand scheme of things, every ninja counted and did their part, no matter how seemingly insignificant. At least that?s what mother said; while father wanted me to work dedicate myself and worker harder so that I could become a Chuunin, mother took a more relaxed attitude on the situation, still telling me to work hard but progress as I sought fit. Of course, the latter translated into my abysmal record of barely any missions over the last two years that I've ninja.

A light gust of wind blew over the training ground.

Somebody was coming.

?Ah, look at those *FACES*.? I heard a familiar voice. ?To be so *YOUNG* and *SPIRITED*.?

Fightin? Brawly? Right on time, too. _Exactly_ on time.

?It takes me *BACK*.? He finished whatever he was going on about.

I got up and turned to where the voice originated from?



?I am?? He rustled his hair and stood in such a way that the light glistened and shone almost exclusively on him. ?Your new sensei, *FIGHTIN' BRAWLY*!?

I frowned.

?Since we?re all here?? It sounded like he was trying to be professional, at least until?

?Wait, no.? He corrected himself.

?One? two??? It looked like he was trying _really_ hard to do the math. ?There only *TWO* of you right now. Where's the *THIRD* one??

??and Fightin? Brawly is neither early nor late. Fightin? Brawly is *PROMPT*.?

While Fightin? Brawly _looked_ intimidating and was in actuality one of the best Taijutsu fighters in the village, he didn?t act very smart?

?Somebody is missing, Brawly-sensei.? I stated, semi-sarcastically.

?_Ah_, you are a *SMART* girl, Hirari-kun.? He approached, addressing me by name, produced a red rose from seemingly nowhere, and handed it to me.

?But *YOU*!? he thankfully turned his attention away from me and to Marietta, ?I do not believe we are *ACQUAINTED*.?

Again, he produced another rose, handing this one to Marietta and prompting her to introduce herself.


----------



## Kei (Mar 13, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
“Alright yawl has a safe trip now!” Harry called out waving, his tummy rolled as he laughed.

Vora waved a simple goodbye as she paired up with her so called team. During the time on the boat, she realized that this was no team, it was just 4 people forced to be in a group together, and if it was left up to them they would have went their separate ways already. It was actually gave Vora a light feeling in her chest when she thought they were on the same page of not wanting to be with the other. So when she stood next to her team leader she was actually surprised that he was trying.

She took a deep breath as she decided that she would at least try to be mature enough. He was trying, or seemed to be trying, whichever way she looked at it he was failing either way

“I agree.” She said, “Have someone stay with her tonight and have the others rest up at the hotel, that way there will be no attack on her life without us knowing and when we set out in the morning everyone will be rested.”

From the corner of her eyes she could almost believe that he smiled at her,  she was probably imagining it, though it still made her swell up with pride.

“I’ll check us in…” Vora said as she took out the piece of paper that Harry gave her with an address and directions. “I will go on ahead…”

She looked back at ‘The Kid’ but she noticed that Ikari was gone. Vora only shrugged her shoulders, at least she was trying, and if he didn’t want to play nice with everyone she wouldn’t have to play nice with him. So she just took swelled up her chest and began to walk in the direction she was supposed to go, she didn’t look back to who was following her or not, she wouldn’t care less if she ended up going alone.

Although as she thought this she was slightly worried if there was a chance if she gotten lost and there was no one behind her. As Vora continued walking, she didn’t dare look behind her, because then it would just show that she cared about being alone or not. She didn’t need them thinking low of her, but maybe that was too late with Ikari comment…

Just thinking about what he said made her furious, so she picked up her pace, almost storming down the street with her fist clenched. It didn’t take long for her to make it to the inn at the pace she was going.

‘Blues Inn’ was the name of the place, a simple name for a simple place. It was a decent sized establishment, nothing really stood out about it, and Vora would have passed it if she didn’t look at the card Harry gave her. Vora almost had to look twice to make sure that this was the place that offered the discount…

“Mmm…” the slight disappointed sigh escaped her lips, it was so disappointing that in a beautiful city like this, and something so normal would exist. She crossed the street, as she neared the door she could hear the muffling sound of music, but it got louder as she opened the door.

“Welcome to my establishment!” a voice called out as Vora made her way inside, a woman at the front desk greeted her, “My name is Maggie, I am the owner here!”


----------



## Cjones (Mar 13, 2013)

*Marietta*

_North Konoha Training Grounds_​
There was silence between the two, Hirari and Marietta. Having just met each other it was obvious the conversation would be very light until they got use to each other’s presence or felt one another out so to speak. Though Marietta could possibly have been the cause in them not taking their conversation further, being pissed off effortlessly throws off an aura of unpleasantness, even if you weren’t that kind of person deep down. Well…Marietta wasn’t exactly mean, yet on that same token nobody had ever really called her nice except those she worked for. Any time you can make things happen and get things down promptly and without fail, people will always think you’re nice. 

Then there came a very loud voice that seemed to echo throughout the entire training grounds. So loud was this person it was quite possible he could shake the trees at their roots and cause the leaves flutter onto the ground. His speech was rather vociferous in nature, powerful yet a bit on the simple side of things. His stature and physic was that of a great physical specimen, slightly intimidating in nature because of ‘bigger than life’ his personality seemed to be. Marietta simply gazed with curiosity at the man, taking in everything from his entrance to his interactions with Hirari. It would seem that the pair knew each other, a reconfirmation of what she had already figured out from the Hyuuga earlier. He brandished a rose to the young girl and once their pleasantries were through, it now seemed to be her turn.

“I do not believe we are *ACQUAINTED*.” Again, he produced another rose, handing this one to Marietta which was confirmation for her to go on ahead and introduce herself.

“I am Marietta…” Once introduced Marietta gestured for much larger man to bend down and then gave him a simply hug and peck on the cheek. This was actually a standard greeting back where she came from, though she hadn’t given the same treatment to the Hyuuga simply because she was too angry at the time, she’d have to fix that later.

“Hirai-san told me your name was actually Fightin’ Brawly. She was joking right?”​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 13, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
_Bein' late for meetin Fightin' Brawly sensei_

Shizuo hurried along, his speed increasing with each step as he pressed along heedlessly.  Without Cenn on him, he could move a lot quicker, and although he did sort of want to bring the pup with him, it was unprofessional to drag him along for more formal assignments and detailing.  Like meeting his sensei for the first time...

Shizuo clipped his route, weaving through the backs of shops whose owners he'd helped out on occasion, men and women who trusted the mute.  He'd be the last one to steal from them; and passed through the back doors and side entrances of their property unphased, making his way over counters, past tables, and through aisles with hurried waves thrown in.  But it still wasn't enough to get to the pond in North Konoha on time, and in the end he wasn't as late as he'd thought, but still not on time.  He could see the hedge already, and leapt over it deftly, somersaulting in the air before planting himself in the middle of the clearing with a crouch, and then standing slowly.  The Hatake looked about first to get his wits, idly tightening his arm guard as he turned to regard those gathered.


----------



## Island (Mar 14, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds
Meeting Fightin' Brawly

I thought the interaction between Fightin? Brawly and Marietta was strange to say the least. I never saw somebody peck somebody else on the cheek like that especially to somebody she just met. Was this one of Marietta?s crazy foreign customs? Why didn?t she greet _me_ the same way? Was this something exclusive to females to males and vice versa? Maybe she just didn?t like me. Though it might have just been the attitude she had, and she?d calmed down in the last ten minutes.

Hold on a minute. Did Marietta really just ask if Fightin? Brawly was his real name? _Her_ name was almost as outlandish as his.

Whatever. I waited for his response.

?What do you mean *JOKING*?? He asked dubiously. ?Of course that's my *NAME*. I would never lie to my *YOUTHFUL* and *SPIRITED* new students.?

He struck another pose, this one with his chest puffed out and hands on his hips.

?My name is _indeed_ *FIGHTIN? BRAWLY*, first name *BRAWLY*, last name *FIGHTIN?*!? He bellowed.

I lowered my head, placed my palm against my face, and pinched my pointer finger and thumb against the bridge of my nose. This was going to be a very_long_ time as his student.

---

Apparently something caught Fightin? Brawly?s attention, and I turned to see what it was. My second teammate arrived, about five minutes late. My first instinct was to judge whoever this person was for being _that_ guy, but then I realized who it was: Hatake Shizuo. I couldn?t judge him; he was too good of a person to be purposefully late and too dedicated to have overslept. He was probably late because he was helping a goose back to its gander or something, a justifiable excuse, in my opinion.

Ah, *YOU* have arrived.? Brawly spoke, surprisingly calm but possibly seething with anger. ?*JUST* because this is our first meeting doesn?t mean I will go easy on you!?

?You have already* LOST* my respect!? He meet Shizuo?s gaze, not giving him a moment of reprieve, ?And will have to face *THE* consequences for your lateness!?

Fightin? Brawly slowly approached Shizuo, almost menacingly, ?This isn?t a *GAME*, my young friend.?

At this point, I wondered if there was any rhyme or reason to what words he emphasized and why. Although I wasn't particularly paying attention this time, I figured that I should start so that I might discover any crazy patterns or hidden messages he's sending?

Then the Jounin produced something from his jacket; I looked on, wondering what it was. Then I saw it: another rose. He lifted it, showed it to Shizuo, and then let it fall. When it touched the ground, he smashed it with his heel.

?Tardiness is not *ACCEPTABLE*, my friend.? He shook his head in disappointment.

Was that _it?_ Crushing the rose?

He seemed surprisingly calm and much more serious than before. ?For the next week, all of your training exercises will be completed _ blindfolded_, young? err??

At this point, I suspect he realized that he didn't know Shizuo's name, and ultimately lost any seriousness he had going for him.

?His name is Hatake Shizuo.? I interjected.

?Ah, you _are_ a *SMART* girl, Hirari-kun.? Fightin? Brawly complimented.

He reached into the adjacent jacket pocket once he was within arm's reach of Shizuo and produced a blindfold, strangely enough, with his own _eyes_ colored onto it.

?Your punishment, Shizuo-kun.? He handed the item to Shizuo.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 14, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
North Konoha Training Grounds

At first, Shizuo didn't understand exactly what was happening, but soon began to piece things together.  He gave Marietta and Hirari small waves in between rounds of chastising from Brawly, and didn't allow his facial expressions to betray his emotions.  Though at the combined effect of his new sensei not remembering his name from the roster, crushing the rose that was most likely intended for him right in front of him, and declaring he'd _already _lost his respect left a lot of ground to be covered.  The young man shot Hirari an appreciative glance and smile as she supplied the words he lacked in his stead, and tied the blindfold around his neck.  Then, realizing that this could already be a training exercise, he tied it around his eyes, silently, but not before looking in Marietta's direction for a split second.  Then the thing was tied into place deftly.  No complaints, no flat looks given to Brawly-sensei, or outward portrayal of his distaste for the situation.  As he sealed his fate, a slightly pensive expression crossed his features.  It was gone in a second, though.  

If he wanted to regain the lost respect, roses, and right to his name being remembered, he'd have to go above and beyond the calling of his punishment.  This man seemed like the sort to reward that kind of proactivity.  But even for him, with his acute hearing, and the naturally keen sense of smell that ran in his family, wearing this for a week non stop would be a challenge.  It was hard enough being a mute without also having to trek around blind.  This was just how it was for individuals too wrapped up in their training of new techniques to be aware of other matters involved in shinobi life.  Being a good ninja was about more than mastering a wide array of techniques.  And the outcome here attested to that fact.

"*NOW *then.  We should start things off by sharing a bit *ABOUT *ourselves.  We can't hope to be a decent team without first getting to *KNOW *each other."

Brawly then began to go off on a bit of a tangent...detailing some of his favorite hobbies, musical genres, defining missions of his career, favorite color, catchphrases, details about his pet tiger...

The entire ordeal was complimented by some rather emotive hand gestures, poses, and generally active movement, and by the end of it he gave them his defining philosophy.

"You gotta remember to save that last *ONE PERCENT* for the inevitable home stretch, that last little drop from your wellspring of *ENERGY *that will fuel something *GREAT*.  Trust me."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 14, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

"Nah." I say, shaking my head. "We need some way to distract her with a large jutsu, and while she's busy with that, get someone else to sneak in from behind to steal all of them but one, and then have someone else come through to get the last one." I smirk. "She never said anything about only being able to get one per person, right?" I shrug. "All we need is a little bit of team-work, and we can pull this off." I stated, before turning to Kateshi. A Hyōton user might be hard to incorporate into a plan, given that I used fire, but maybe we could work with it.

I arched an eyebrow, and frowned. Actually . . .

"Hey, could you show us your Hyōton jutsu?" I asked Kateshi. A Katon/Fūton combination would be expected, given that she'd already seen Misa and I fight, but what about a Hyōton and Fūton one? Would she even know Kateshi's element? Probably not. And that's what we'd have to count on; the element of surprise. And if he was fast as well . . . then all the better. "_It might be hard to work with, but Takeshi's Hyōton could potentially be our secret weapon here_." I thought to myself, stroking my chin deep in thought.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 14, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_The Closed Bridge Bandit_
_Nail Enlargement Jutsu Training_

"Misa-chan~! Look at this!", A black-haired girl called her friend. She was looking at an ad posted on a wall. Her friend, Misa, adjusted her headband for the gajillion time that day and went besides the girl.

"What is it, Rika-chan?", Misa asked. Rika only pointed at the paper, and just with a glance, she knew what it was about. A bandit was located at the West Bridge, and until they were asking for the village's shinobi to deal with him. "Oh? Are you hearing this, Rika? What about we go after this guy?", Youruki Rika was always up for any adventure. That's why she was Misa's best friend, and since strangely both of them weren't assigned to a team, they hanged out together more than usual. And when opportunities like this came up, it was just impossible to say no.

___________________________

A couple of minutes later, they were at the West Bridge, passing the barrier that citizens should not crossed. _They_ saw at the other end of the bridge. Appearantly, the information of the ad was wrong, for the bandit was not one but _four_. Two guys and two girls, or two girly-looking boys, she wasn't sure.

"Seems like we got some preys, guys. Two two handle Blackie, We'll go for Blondie.", Ohoho, no, he just didn't call Misa 'Blondie'. If something got on her nerves, were nicknames. Rika wasn't that pissed with them, though.

"Oh, you'll regret that.", The 'Blondie' said while making hand seals, and her friend doing the same. "Ready, Rika?"

"Go, Misa-chan!", _'Nekome Style: Claw rotation!'_ _'Temporary Paralysis Technique!'_, The two jutsus fired up at the same time. Misa began spinning towards her respective bandits, while Rika maintained eye-contact with hers. The latter's rivals kneeled forcefully, while she cringed since that technique used up a lot of her chakra. Basically, it was to give Misa time so she could deal with the first two, and then she could help her with hers. Their plan was flawless, if it weren't for only little detail...

The bad guys weren't just going to stand while they attack them. One of the girls and the chief dodged Misa's attack and threw a bunch of shuriken  at Rika, who received them all. The girl dropped dead on the ground, and...Smoke surrounded her. Suddenly, the trapped bandits could move. It was only a clone, casted at the right time. But...Where was the real Rika?

_'This is my chance!'_, Misa took one kunai from her pouch and threw herself at the leader, who seemed the more distracted. And, she was right, the guy didn't see the attack coming and barely evaded it, but at least she could ripped his top.

'Missed me!?', A hole on the wood appeared, and Rika went throught it , succeeding in delivering a kick in the jaw to the other bi-she. She flew to one of the ends of the bridge and stayed there. _'Good, they are just amateurs, like us.'_.

"You'll learn to never mess with the Sky Snakes!", The other three remaining members of 'Sky Snakes' surrounded the girls, who were practically touching one another's butts. Another typical afternoon in Kumogakure.

Misa needed to use _that_ technique. She had been reading about it, and tried to do it, but she couldn't do it yet. But then again, she couldn't rely all her life on Claw Rotation, could she? It was time to unseal the tiger in her. Just relax, and let 'em grow...

"DIE!"

"MISA-CHAN!!"

"Nekome Style!!", Suddenly, a sound like a sword being unsheath could be heard, and five lines of blue-ish light engulfed everyone's vision. Misa had leapt like a feline and striked the other bi-she with five abnormally big nails, surrounded with flickering blue chakra. "Nail Enlargement Jutsu!!"

She did it, and not only in one hand, but in the other one too. She admired her jutsu for a second, and faced the leader and the remaining lackey. "Well...?"

"Yeah...This is a bit awkward...", The leader gave a nervous laugh and scratched his head. He wasn't so tough now, was he? "You know, you could be a good addition to our gang. Both of you..", Another nervous laugh. Misa and Rika looked at each other, each raising a eyebrow.

[The next scene contains unnecessary and horrible, horrible violence for this channel to broadcast.]

"This was fun! RIght Misa-chan?"

"Indeed, Rika-chan!", The friends giggled,  while walking together to the village. Behind them, the leader was trying to crawl his way to the village, all bruised and worn out.

"...Help....Mommy...."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 14, 2013)

*Eiji/Restu/Hisashi*

_Dios no Sabe VII: The Byakugo Crystal_

The entire group stood around the hole that sat in the center of the crater, formed early by the power of Jeane?s seal breaking. The massive influx of goons that had attacked them had all but scattered away, with a few stragglers that didn?t get the message, who unfortunately fell prey to the monster of Iwagakure, Retsu. The sound of steel clashing against steel could be heard quite clearly from down below, with loud bellows of war cry?s that seemed to follow behind each clash. Two people waited anxiously to see how the battle down below would play out, as it would mean a distinct change in plans if the woman who was ageless in both mind and boy, wasn?t the victor of the bout. The other pair; however, that consisting of Hisashi and Retsu, were here for other business. Helping out the woman was just a simple case of being in the right place or perhaps wrong place?

?Back to business _Mongrel_-san, you have information that I need and don?t you even think of playing dumb!? I demanded as I made my way over to her , pointing and waving my finger in front of that damn dog woman?s face signifying a ?no, no no,? incase she didn?t understand English, there goes a little sign language for her.  ?Where's my sister?!?  Rita pointed me in this direction because I could seek out some information from a group known as the Howling Voice Guild, but I stumbled on an even greater prize and I would be damned if I let it pass me up. I as made my way over to that damn dog woman her ninken, that bastard, step in front of her and began growling at me. Ugh, how I hated fucking mongrels, that why I only hang around pussies?mostly.

?I?m sorry Ryuho-kun?did you say something? I couldn?t hear you?? A smirk found its way on her face as she said that, obviously a ploy to piss me off. ?I said ??Immediately cut off by the roar of her hound as he barked louder and louder each time I tried to say something. Eiji even began to start laughing at the whole thing. I never did like her even back when I was younger. She was trickster and just an all around bitch. Ha, I actually used the real definition of the word as an insult. Then before I could get anywhere else with her, a thud signaling someone?s arrival caught all of our attentions. That super awesome mega babe, Jeane if I remember correctly, stood before us looking no worse for wear. That quick direction was enough for Eiji to capitalize on as she rushed passed me, shoving me to the ground in the process, bitch, and then made her way over to the older woman and begin whistling something in her ear.

?I?m tired of these games _mongrel_-san. _?Retsu!?_? 

On the cue of its name, the imposing figure that was Retsu made its way over to me, quickly coming to my side in one massive leap through the air. If that damn dog didn?t want to give me what I wanted the easy way, then it was time to utilize old faithful #2. Gain the information I need by force, just like with that lame ass throwback lizard dude from earlier. We both busted out into a sprint, the plan was to completely overwhelm her in one go, and at different intervals have Retsu pummel her until she began to talk. Well, that was the plan until suddenly:

?Where is MI-!?/ ?Bye, bye _Ryuho_-kun!? 

Hisashi and Retsu simply vanished into thin air. The young boy?s hand continued to stretch with a powerful as he attempted to latch onto the Inzuka?s collar. Only a hairsbreadth away, but it was meant to be as the rest of his form complete dissipated.  _?Now with him out of the way, I can finish my business.?_ Eiji quickly turned her attention back toward Jeane, the woman she had been searching for these pass couple of days. A quick ransack through her pocket before her face lit up in an ?a-ha? moment. The object of her attention was then tossed over to the older woman who caught it between her index and middle finger. It was diamond shaped crystal which appeared lavender in color, yet it seemed to change color after staying in the hands of Jeane for a few brief seconds, becoming a hazy yellow in color. 

?This crystal?it is?rather unusual, perhaps I would even go as far as to say?slightly horrifying.? There was something?rather ominous about it, which Jeane knew for sure. It felt like it was siphoning off energy from her in some way. Still, her interest was piqued and ominous things were something she was more than use to. 

?Would thy explain what type of jewel this is?? 

?My boss calls it a ?Byakugo? crystal. When placed on the skin of the user, it connects to the brain sort of like an input device if you will. It allows the use of fantastical skills that one may not have access to, but there?s a problem.? 

?Tis a jewel with the power to corrupt those whose body would not be able to handle it?? 

?Correct, when placed directly on the skin, it can become poisonous to the body. My boss has devised a way to counteract this, a special seal placed directly onto the crystal. That is why I was asked to seek you out, Jeane-sama; you?re the only one with that type of knowledge.? 

??You have done me a favor, and in return I shall do as you ask. Before I set out with you, what is your boss?s name??

?Mizuki Fujibayashi.? 
​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 14, 2013)

Jin & Yonbi (?)

He was... what this place? Za Warudo... Those were the words that this woman had exclaimed, in the slight instance he had witnessed a fish strike Yonbi with the force of a equal to that of the woman Ryoji was accompanying. He could sense a variety of entities roaming through the void, a cold sweat dropped from his forehead as the charcoal headed woman just stood there executing her plan, was this place a void between mind and matter? What was this that cycled through the darkness, flashes? Memories? Ideas? Thoughts? What was this place? It was different... It was... odd.

Noe quickly spoke, and told him to be prepare for what was to come. Witnessing the monster before him become weakened by a single strike a weak force began to accumulate on his soul, but, this wasn't enough to allow confidence to engulf his senses. He was scared, but he gulped, as if he wanted to swallow all the drought and fear that had built up within a matter of minutes, no seconds. What had just unfolded, he himself did not understood it too clearly. 

And so he could only reply with a nod and voicing his words.

"W-when ever you're ready Lady Noe."​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 15, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

Diary Entry #022

Please, won't you push me for the last time,
Lets scream until there's nothing left
So sick of playing, I don't want this anymore.
The thought of you is no fucking fun.
You want a martyr, I'll be one
Because enough's enough,
We're done.









​
The man swung one of his swords toward Ikari's face, only to have it blocked with the silver-haired youth's knife.  Ikari's grin spread further and further across his face, marking his limited sanity's decent into the darkest recesses of his brain, leaving a ravenous demon in his place.  He was hungry for blood now, the pump of adrenaline that flowed through him at the beginning of a fight had filled him with an incredible lust for destruction.  The man visibly flinched at Ikari's eyes which gleamed with a furious red shine.  Ikari used his distraction to slam a fist into the man's stomach, sending him stumbling backwards.  He took a few steps toward the man, switching his knife hand absentmindedly.

"What's wrong?  I'm just a... *KID AFTER ALL.*"

The man glared and rushed at him.  "I'LL KILL YOU, YOU LITTLE _FREAK_!"  He began swinging rapidly, Ikari barely managing to dodge all of them.  He leaned back, slipping just outside of his range, before lifting a foot and planting it on his chest.  He pushed, kicking him onto his back, before leaping on top of him.  Ikari used his knees to pin his arms to the ground and looking up at the posse of men he was with who hadn't done anything  yet.  "Are you just going to _watch_?"  They took a step away from the deranged youth before them and turned tail and ran.  Ikari grinned demonically down at his prey.  "Aww, too bad.  Looks like you have to die alone."  He grabbed the man by the neck and dragged him into the nearby dark alleyway, the man screaming as he went.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 15, 2013)

*Marietta*

_North Konoha Training Grounds​_
Such a coincidence it was that the last member of this team would turn out to be the person she had been searching for not too long ago. After hearing at how he just bolted out of the ramen stand and took off down street in a hurry from that boy’s friend, Masami, if she recalled correctly, and then coming upon the place where he was last seen, to find it in ruins had caused her to worry somewhat. Perhaps this was what the initial meeting between the both of them was, to introduce himself as her new teammate...maybe? That was probably too much of a stretch to believe, but either way it was good to see he was doing well nonetheless. Unfortunately her sensei didn’t exactly share the same sentiment, and was quite upset over his lateness. While he couldn’t have been that late seeing as Brawly-sensei had arrived not to long before he did, but it was one of those things that you just take as is.

Then began a very loud and passionate tirade from Fightin’ Brawly, which were a mixture of a scolding to the boy and an introduction of himself. Uncuffing her arms to give a slight wave back in return to her late comrade, a small wave he managed to get by during his entire speech. From there Brawly gave an incredible animated speech detailing various amounts of things about him. He started on about his hobbies, transitioning into his favorite musical genres, the defining missions of his career, his favorite color, catchphrases, and final details about his pet tiger. The last one was a bit…unsurprising to say the least; in fact if she had to be shocked it would be the fact that he owned a tiger instead of a bear. Finally, after saying all there was to say about him, he finished off with a phrase, something that she thought not only made a lot of sense, but surprisingly was very similar to her person.

"You gotta remember to save that last *ONE PERCENT* for the inevitable home stretch, that last little drop from your wellspring of *ENERGY* that will fuel something *GREAT*. Trust me." He finished. It now seemed to be their turn, to start the whole sharing exercise. Well, it wasn’t like she had a problem with it, but her mind unconsciously thought of him. How was he going to communicate with us? It’s not like he could talk or anything. 

“I’m next.” 

It came off more as a command than just a general statement, she didn't even wait to give someone else the chance to speak up. Folding her arms back into place, she took a quick brief of air to gather her thoughts before speaking.

“I’m called Marietta. Obviously of no surprise to my two teammates, yet perhaps surprising to you sensei…I’m not from this land, thus my tongue my slip every now and then. My goal in life is simply to be the greatest to ever do it. Ask around and anybody will tell you that I get shit done. There is no if, ands or buts about it, capice?” ​​


----------



## Island (Mar 15, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds
Meeting Fightin' Brawly and Everyone Else Too!

Bouncing around somewhat erratically, Brawly-sensei went from scolding Shizuo to confessing his life story, telling us everything from his favorite color to his favorite food to random facts about his pet tiger whose existence I found dubious. Weren?t exotic pets illegal or something? Where did he even find a tiger for that matter? He?d have had to travel very far to find a tiger, spend time domesticating it, and then trek it all the way back to Konoha. On the other hand, maybe it was one of those magic talking tigers, and he had a blood contract with it. If it was, did that mean his tiger could talk? I?ll admit, he went into far more detail than I?d have liked, but the thing about the tiger peaked my interests?

Okay, so I zoned out during that little catch phrase thing he did at the end, and when I snapped back to reality, Marietta was talking about herself.

She sounded like a bitch, especially with the whole _?I get shit done, There is no if, ands, or buts about it, capisce??_ thing.

Whatever.

Since Marietta wrapped up her short and not-so-sweet monologue so quickly,  my turn came quicker than I had hoped. Brawly-sensei had already gone, and our other teammate had? difficulties with that whole talking thing, so the mantle of _?Who gets to awkwardly talk about themselves next?_? fell to me.

Wonderful.

First I looked at Brawly-sensei who motioned for me to speak, and then I glanced at my teammates.

?My name is Hyuuga Hirari.? I stated flatly and probably would?ve ended there, but I guess I was obligated to continue speaking. ?As you?re probably aware, I am the daughter of Hyuuga Hisa and Hyuuga Hajime, and thus heiress to the Hyuuga Clan.?

I tried my best to imitate Marietta?s little monologue, but I metaphorically fell flat on my face with the whole _?My goal in life is??_ thing. Honestly, I didn?t really have some crazy dream of becoming the greatest ninja who ever lived or anything like that. In fact, I really just wanted to go home and watch some television and maybe have a snack or something.

Of course, I couldn?t _say_ that.

?Well,? I scratched the back of my head awkwardly and decided to avoid that topic entirely, ?My favorite color is blue, and my favorite foods are crab and shrimp while my least favorites are chocolate and sweets. My hobbies include reading, watching television, and feeding the geese at the park.?

Man, that didn?t sound _nearly_ as interesting as what Marietta said. She was all bossy and upfront, and I just told my new Jounin teacher and teammates that I hated chocolate and liked to watch television.

Way to make yourself sound exciting, Hirari.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 15, 2013)

*Retsu*

_Outskirts of Iwagakure_

A desolate mountain path, just outside of Iwagakure, lead to a spacious field filled with numerous numbers of stalagmites and rock formations, basically what one would expect from the village of stone. In this open area though a single stalagmite stood tall and proud, far larger in girth and height than any other there, causing it to be in near perfect alignment with the sun. At the feet of this structure created by nature laid a strewn of bodies, dozens upon dozens of them, stacked in one giant neat pile, with the sounds of barely audible moans coming from their person. A massive shadow was cast, but it wasn't from the numerous beings that lay incapacitated on the ground. The shadow belonged to a haunting figure, which mere presence could bring about awe, and silence even the most hardened veteran, the jinchirikki of Chomei the seven tails, Retsu Wakahisa. The stoic being of perpetual silence that eyes were as lifeless as a corpse, a wandering zombie s/he was. One step forward the young shinobi dropped from atop her perch akin to a bag of rocks before hitting the ground with a resounding thud, her legs not even buckling from the impact. 

From Retsu just a few meager feet away from his general location, stood her ever watchful maestro professor Rita. Bandages wrapped around her entire midsection like a mummy along with a very stylized eye patch in the shape of a mythological legend, a dragon, with the Iwagkaure symbol designed as its eyes. The professor pondered continued to observe that which years of her life had been dedicated to. The tall looming figure of the frightful jinchirkki looked down toward one of the bodies sprawled beneath her feet, with her head slightly tilted with a look reminiscent of a quizzical dog. A man barely conscious beneath her heel, and with the last ounce of his strength held a firm grip around the ankle of the beast above him.

"Huh!?" Rita exclaimed.

Retsu stared down at the man rather intently before kneeling down to his level. He gripped at the long golden cloak he wore, hands trembling as he did so, trying desperately to pull himself up only to fall back flat on his face in vain. His failure seemed too had caught the attention of Retsu, who began to suddenly respond in the most bizarre way...by groaning. For once in her life Rita herself was particularly shocked at what was going on, as Retsu began to groan louder and louder. The fascinated jinchurikki suddenly began kicking the man with unrestricted power. Trying to protect himself he curled up into a ball hoping to minimize the damage being done to him, but it didn't work. While doing this Retsu began to groan louder and louder as the man failed to protect himself.

_"I-is Retsu laughing at this? Is she enjoying the fact this man can't protect himself?"_ Rita pondered to herself.

"Hmm...Hmmm...Hmm...Hmm." He began to groan faster with each kick.

"Halt offspring!" Rita yelled.

"HMMM...HMMM" The blows began to grow more ferocious as the man below her faded into complete unconsciousness.

"Stop!" Rita yelled once, but still the same response.

"I ORDER YOU TO STOP NOW!" The screamed echoed throughout the small mountain path; however it seemed to have done the job. Retsu had finally stopped her strange behavior and looked at Rita with anxiety in her eyes. The two locked gazes momentarily as the professor attempted to comprehend exactly what had happened and then precede to reprimand her for it; instead, before that could be done, an Iwgakure shinobi appeared before her feet. "Milady I've come to inform you that it?s about time for Retsu-san and her comrades to come together." The shnobi reported. "It's time for that already? Very well, you?re dismissed."

"Yes." With that response he was gone just as quickly as he came.

?Kuchiyose no jutsu.? 

Slamming her hand on the side of her forearm a small cloud of smoke burst into the air and leaving a small animal in its wake. A multicolored bird that was reminiscent of a rainbow was perched on the woman?s arm, wings extended with a fierce look on its face. He?s eyes looked to Rita as he awaited her command prompting the woman to brandish an envelope and place it in between the birds golden beaks, who proceeded to swallow it whole. ?Obedient, no wonder The Necromancer loved you all so. You know who this goes to. Now Fly Ao!? Ao squawked with determination as he pounced from his master?s arm and flew high into the sky and then out of sight. That letter was addressed to *Ezreal Erizawa II* of Kumogakure. She would have him meet Retsu on her terms. 

The contents of the letter were simple:


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Come to the desolate mountain path outside of Iwakgaure, there you will meet your partner, Retsu Wakahisa


. 



Even though she accepted this, Rita was not very happy with this whole team business. Mostly because she never knew what the Tsuchikage was thinking sometimes, and these was one of those times. That boy was the only name she was given on who was going to be teaming up with her offspring, the other boy or girl was completely unknown to her. But of course this was a particular cause for concern for her as Retsu wasn?t allowed to think independently, she must be ordered and she didn?t know these people enough to give them control over what was hers.

?Hmm, maybe I can do that??
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 15, 2013)

*Diary of a Madman*

_Diary Entry #023_

Everybody's out to get me
Any moment could be my last
This is me, you can take it or leave
Right or Wrong I will stand on my own two feet
Just breathe









​
Ikari stood over the whimpering man in the alleyway, glaring down at him with a disgusted look on his face.  "You are a coward.  You just attacked me out of nowhere, because you thought it was safe.  Just a kid by himself.  And you had all of your loser fucking friends.  You should have won."  The man merely cowered and quivered with fear.  Ikari's frown deepened as he watched the display before him.  He spat out the sour taste in his mouth on the man's face and bent over.  "You don't need weapons.  Weapons are for people who aren't afraid to act."  He unbuckled the leather holster which carried the man's swords behind him on his lower back.  He slipped it onto himself and sheathed the swords into the holsters at his back.  He glared down at him with a prolonged stare.

"You make me fucking sick."

He turned to leave the man there, but stopped.  He turned back toward the man and unsheathed his knife from his waist, stabbing it into the man's thigh and twisting.  The man cried out in pain as Ikari tore the knife from his skin and wiped it off on his face.  "Writhe in pain, bastard."  He turned and walked away, confused at his own actions.  _Why didn't I kill that guy?_  "Because I don't need to."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
Introductions with Team 7

Shizuo listened intently to each of their introductions, making small mental notes.  Being mute had the side effect of making one a very good listener, more so when you couldn't see the gestures and mannerisms that went along with the monologue.  As an air of finality hung in between them all in the wake of Hirari's last words, Shizuo figured that it was time for him to go.  Sitting down then, he got something from his back, out of his pack.  He fumbled with it even without his eyesight, though it was pretty simple.  Basic controls, a small cumbersome contraption.  Finding the switch he needed, he flicked it on, and motioned for the three of them to gather closer in case they'd strayed further since he last heard their voices.

Letters were good and all, but writing enough for a group when he wanted to speak to them was boring.  It also didn't showcase what he truly had a passion for - working with tools, and sound.  The small box hummed to life, and from it came a rough stream of sentences.  The words were all odds and ends from different on air commercials, radio dramas, vinyl cassettes, and so on.  Archaic soundbits he severed and stitched together to form his introduction, so soon as he'd received the letter.  A few words from a cereal commercial here, an emotional set of lyrics there to fill in, and the occasional glitch.  All in all it amounted to not even a minute of sound, but the amount of work he'd put into putting the message together was immense.

"Hello!  I guess we are going to be working together, now.  I enjoy_ that Ichiraku #1 flavor!_, and* let us waltz*.  I work with my hands, The White is the best color.  Actions speak louder than words.  I hope to get to know you all much better.  Hatake Shizuo."  The last line was a fragment of his voice prior to his losing it, the sound of him uttering his own name on his first day at the ninja academy.  His father had been eager to try out his new camcorder, and was one of the only dad's that came inside with their kid.  And also the only dad who wasn't a ninja.  The voice was light, boyish, and lacked conviction.  Shizuo idly wondered how it'd have developed through puberty, but for now, shut the machine off, and strapped it onto his back again.  It hadn't been perfect, but they probably got the idea.

Brawly, meanwhile, had hunkered down right along with Shizuo, peering at the sound box curiously as it made its sounds, but then stood tall with his arms crossed as he shed one single tear by the end of their collective intros.

"Such vigor and passion from all of you...individual in your own ways, and yet so similar in your *YOUTHFUL *tendencies.  I'm impressed."


----------



## Kenju (Mar 15, 2013)

Ezreal II - Level 6 ​
A young man in yellow and purple attire walked along the high mountain path. One hand held leisurely in his left pocket, the other slightly swaying back and forth, grasping lightly onto a piece of paper that held the contents that brought him here. To be more descriptive, it was a letter that had been brought to him by a bird with a rather majestic appearance. No, this wasn't a date, unless the girl that did send this was pretty clever to pull something like this. He'd have to give her props for the effort, if that were true. 

Instead, a more serious matter had been sent to the boy, whose hair was being thrown to the side, thanks to the wind cast by these heights. His eyes would glance over at it every few minutes or so, obviously a bit nervous for it. He's had to give thanks to the person that was responsible for bringing him here. Couldn't they have just met up at the village gates like regular first meeting?

Speaking of which, the village he currently was in wasn't Kumogakure, it was just outside of Iwagakure. One of the villages allied under the banner of 'White'. This was a travel to meet with a mysterious fellow who would be his teammate, although he had a relaxed expression as if he was coming just for the beautiful view, in actuality he was a bit worried about something,

other than his hair getting messed up. 

He had really hoped that this person wasn't strong, or else they would be the target of his destruction. At the same time, the black corner of his mind had been rooting in that chance, secretly wanting them to be his target. Such a boring internal struggle was only bother Ezreal

_muda muda_

He thought lazily before raising his left hand up to his head. More accurately it was positioned right beside his ear. Because the wind was already blowing his hair around like it was a toy, he didn't need to move it out of the way. Ezreal pressed his thumb and his middle-finger together tightly,

SNAP

Nothing actually snapped in half, but the blonde had aggressfuly snapped his fingers together, creating a rather loud noise that *destroyed* the mess that was pilling up in his head like a full garbage can. 

And with that almost unnaturally loud snap, that garbage had been taken out. 

Just after that small chore had been done, he came across a certain desolated mountain path where two people had stood, needless to say they were waiting. Though, whether they were waiting a long time or a short time was irrelevant to Ezreal. In case you haven't noticed, he's a very 'whatever' type of person most of the time. One that was similar to a teenage boy that could care less about his mother's nagging.

But he made sure to give inspection of the two that were there. One was a grown woman, the other....a girl? Ezreal had a hard time recognizing the gender. Ironic since that would happen to him a few times. Either way, that person was about six feet tall with dark hair and some sort of mask over their mask. More importantly, they had a pretty ominous feeling coming from them. 

'Very suspicious'

Was what any other person would say

But,

Ezreal had always make sure he was the type of person that would not be so judgmental. A daring smile was cast, it was one he was use to having on so much. With that,

"You're the ones, right? I'm Ezreal Erizawa II,....hope we can get along,"

He extending his hand out, not like a gentlemen or a business salesman. His arm was bent, meaning he wasn't doing it in a professional manner. Instead it was the kind of handshake that was only a simple greeting and acknowledgment without much respect. 

"So, which one of you is, Retsu?"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 15, 2013)

*Marietta*

_North Konoha Training Grounds​_
The question she had been pondering earlier? You know the one about how Shizuo, having just found out his name, was going to introduce himself when he was a mute? Yea, well it had been answered in a most humorous, but slightly depressing manner. The young man fiddled around in his backpack before he brought out a small little box like mechanism, possible a radio or a recorder. A little flip of a nearby switch and Shizuo motioned all of them crowd around him as the small machine came to life with a whirr before spurting out a bunch of jumbled yet well put together phrases and sentences from various different outlets. The voices and tones of different varieties gave away that it was an obvious stitch job. 

After that was all done, Marietta couldn?t help but have a slightly solemn expression. For some reason she wanted to feel sad about his ordeal, despite how happy he often looked, even thinking back to when their first encounter all he ever did was smile when he tried to get his message across that he couldn?t speak at all. Pity wasn?t an emotion she wanted to feel nor did she want to pity Shizuo himself, pity makes people weaker and often time it can be interpreted as an insult, a liability, it?s able to keep from evolving as a person, such was the power of pity. While having compassion and the sensation of sorrow is common when it comes to witnessing the misfortunate?s of others, there was a certain way a person needed to go about it in order not to burden themselves or the person they wished to help.

?Va bene, there?s a question I?d like to ask you Shizuo.? 
(Okay, there?s a question I?d like to ask you Shizuo.)

Before going on she waited to back sure his attention was focused on her, that he was all eyes and ears.

?Did you consider ever having your voice restored?? 

Marietta had wondered if he ever tried to fix what was broken. Being in Konoha especially there?s a medic who is known worldwide for her skills in the arts, if she recalled correctly she was related to that white haired boy. Even though she asked the question, Marietta knew that his speechlessness could possibly be more than what it was.
​


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 16, 2013)

As the assailants came rushing in, all Dokumaru could think was

"Of course this seemed a bit easy."

Jumping backward to escape the sleeping gas, he noticed that the enemies kept coming in. Ryu was surrounded, and the new guy, Zentai.... or something, was being attacked as well. Someone had waited until precisely this moment, and utilized the closed nature of the train station to trap them there. If there was an entrance/exit, enemies were coming through it.

Of course, in the time it took to analyze this, a series of kunai were headed directly at Dokumaru. Reacting quickly, Dokumaru jumped to the side, dodging the kunai by the slightest margin.....right into the kick of a nearby foe.

Tumbling backwards, Dokumaru managed to make it to his feat.

"God damn it. Do you even know how much a broken nose hurts?"

Concentrating his chakra, Dokumaru jumped straight up, and spit two lines of webbing at the ceiling. Quickly flipping before gravity taught him a lesson, Dokumaru attached each line of web to one of his feet, suspending in midair. Scanning the battlefield, Dokumaru witnessed Ryu performing some kind of crazy spin kick bone crunch maneuvar, while the new guy threw some explosive tags down. And the enemies just kept coming. 

Targetting the closest entrance, Dokumaru utilized Kumousoka no Jutsu, firing a web net to cover the doorway. As he prepared to seal another door, Dokumaru witnessed an enemy jumping towards him.....and then above, swinging his sword to cut through the web, and make Dokumaru fall to the ground. As his blade failed to penetrate the web, he got the sweet surprise of a spray of Dokumaru's golden webs senbon.

From here, Dokumaru kept firing his webs at the entrances, hopefully slowing down the tide of rushing foes. He began swinging on the webs, pulling on each one as necessary to change direction, and keep his movements erratic. It was the only thing that saved his life as the next ninja aimed a sword at his head.


----------



## Kei (Mar 16, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
Behind the counter there was a woman with long white hair and her eyes were the deepest of blue, and as she moved towards them Vora noticed that she was pregnant. It was almost breath taking to see a woman pregnant, the power to give life, and the courage that it took to carry it within was something that Vora deemed very beautiful. She smiled at them the warmest smile, and Vora couldn?t help but think of her mother.

Vora then realized that her mother was worried sick about her, she couldn?t help but feel bad, and the feeling was worst when she realized that she still didn?t have time to write to her. Vora felt her stomach roll at the thought of her mother at this moment, although at this moment she was probably crying and not letting Haku go worth a minute.

?Is everything okay?? Maggie asked, Vora jumped as she realized that she was thinking too hard, and she just simply shook her head. She will have to deal with the punishment when the time comes, though just thinking about it made her want to hide under a rock.

?Everything is fine thank you just thinking,? Vora said, giving her the piece of paper Harry had handed her not to long ago, ?I was wondering by any chance do you have one bedroom and one three bedroom open??

Maggie smiled at the note, ?That fisherman,? she looked up at Vora, ?Come let?s see what I can do for you. Do you mind being on separate floors??

Vora clapped her hands together, ?That is very much preferred!?

Vora didn?t want to be around anyone, she would go to sleep tonight and do the mission in the morning, and then starting the next week she would be training with her teacher! She didn?t need their help, and they didn?t need her, with a situation like that why couldn?t she do as she pleases? Maggie smiled, it was probably because even though it was a complete disregard for the people she was working with, she had a smile on her face that made her look like her age.

Maggie took some keys off the hook, ?Here you go, you are on the first floor, and your friends will be on the third. We serve breakfast, lunch, and dinner, come down and I?ll make you something really good!?

?Thank you very much!? Vora smiled, maybe things were finally looking up for her


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 16, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Train Station*​
*Outmatched*​
Ryuu's roaming gaze scanned their situation, making a mental mark of any notable discreetly placed hazards or pitfalls. Raising his hands slowly, Ryuu's fingers closed into tightly balled fists, and he calmly said, "They can't get in, and we can't get out... that works." 

He wouldn't allow himself to worry about Ibuki. That would be distracting, and a disciplined mind couldn't afford that. Ryuu scowled, and walked to the side where a janitor abandoned his broom. He broke the handle free with a sharp kick, and twisted it into blurring rotations. Pausing with it crossed behind his back Ryuu spotted a jutsu being performed. Flames burst from the shinobi's mouth, roaring to life straight towards Ryuu, but the genin jabbed the floor to propel himself towards the ceiling. Chucking it like a spear, the tip struck the ninja's face to send him stumbling as it spiraled back towards the airborne Ryuu who snatched it out of midair.

Batting shuriken and kunai aside on his descent, Ryuu immediately began striking and clubbing his way past ninja, his taijutsu talent exceptional, but a kick sent him flying backwards. Wincing, Ryuu's foot snapped down, skidding on a heel until his back bumped into a wall. Glaring, more calm than angry at the moment, he noticed hand seals being performed. The ground rumbled, and Ryuu leaped in time to narrowly avoid the solid rock springing through the floor in an attempt to crush him like a sandwich. 

Flipping backwards, Ryuu found himself targeted by a second Katon from behind, and flew forward with his back smoking when it exploded against him. Hitting the ground hard, he stood swiftly, and exhaled. These weren't amateurs. What were they after...?

"You two, get the fuck outta here. They're probably after me anyway." Ryuu concluded, preparing to dash into the group of remaining ninja. Would he die for his efforts? Most likely. He didn't know but if there was one thing he hated it was owing anyone. He'd prefer buying them enough time to let the genin strangers escape.


----------



## Kei (Mar 16, 2013)

Vora 
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
It didn?t take long for Vora to get settled into her room, her legs had begun to hurt, she didn?t take a nap today, and to top it off she was mentally drained from being around the boys today. Everything that could go wrong went wrong, but now everything was beginning to look up. The bed was comfortable, the room was spotless, and cinnamon smell that was in the air was calming.  This place was very nice on the inside despite its plan looking outside.

Vora dropped her bag on the ground and allowed herself to plant face first on the bed, just smelling the clean sheets made her knees go weak. She slid on the floor as she kept her head on the bed, before pushing herself on it. Vora closed her eyes as she relaxed, she felt so tired, and she deserved the beauty nap. Though it didn?t seem like her body agreed with her?

Vora flipped and turned, her skin just started to randomly getting interesting, and even the sheet designs. Everything was way to interesting for her to fall asleep, and that made her angry. Vora finally got up after an hour of just staring at the popcorn ceiling and making constellations out of them.

?Well Vora darling, what will you do?? Vora asked herself as she let her feet touched the ground, as she looked at the door something wonderful popped into her head. 

She can go sightseeing! There was no one around, their teacher was at the hospital, the guys were in the third floor. No one would know! And she could get back all before they had to leave in the morning. 

Vora grabbed her bag and slung it over her shoulders as she rushed out of her room, locking the door behind her. As she rushed downstairs she almost ran into Maggie who was coming up the stairs.

?Sorry!? Vora said as she grabbed the pregnant lady, ?I was such in a hurry that I didn?t see you!?

Maggie smiled as she waved her off, ?Don?t worry about it, I was coming up to see you any way, this is perfect because I don?t have to actually get upstairs to see you.? She said, ?You sensed my spirit and you came rushing, didn?t you! I have that sort of power.?

?Um sure?.? Vora said not knowing what to say after that


----------



## Cjones (Mar 16, 2013)

*Retsu*

_Not all of Team 1_

On the outskirts of Iwagakure, a desolate mountain path where stalagmites seemed to touch the heavens, stood Rita and her life?s work Retsu. Having sent the message out for Retsu teammate to come and rendezvous with the host of Chomei here, all that was left to do was for them to play the waiting game which was something Rita was never a fond participant off. This time however she was willing to let the usual agitation of waiting on another pass, considering she wasn?t all that enthralled at the idea of Retsu being teamed up with genin she had no prior knowledge of or someone that she herself didn?t hand pick. Well, at least she did have say in which the sensei would be.  In this small time frame that where was something she wanted to do and now would perhaps be the best time to do it.

?Offspring come.?

At her command Retsu began her short trek over to the woman who held authority over her. The cold emotionless eyes of a porcelain doll that never gave a hint as to what it could be thinking or how it was feeling, the eyes that often only reflected the image of those who were to be struck down by her hand, would just gain a miniscule amount of light whenever Rita beckoned for her. The young prodigy was all Retsu ever knew in mind body and soul, everything in this infernal melancholic life all revolved around that one woman, for better or worse. There was no one else; there could be no one else, but the woman who had who had made this inanimate soul everything it was and will be.

Rita Mordio

Still, even before Rita that young jin towered over the smaller woman, once in her presence casting a shadow down that over took even her shadow, Retsu fell to one knee bowing before her. Pressing her forefinger against its forehead, the scientist began wring with numerous strokes and loops. As her finger glided across its skin black lines began to form after each movement taking the form of symbols this lasted briefly before Rita finished. Once done the symbols gave shape to kanji, the kanji was for the word ?communicate? and then abruptly vanished just as a young man arrived on the scene.

"You're the ones, right? I'm Ezreal Erizawa II ...hope we can get along,"

He extends his hand out toward the pair. His arm was bent in a gesture for a simple handshake, there didn?t seem to be any type of respect behind it, something Rita didn?t take to kindly to, a child such this should know to give respect when talking to those who command higher authority and are older than himself.

"So, which one of you is, Retsu?"

She had deemed talking to this boy a waste of her time, and simply gesture for Retsu to walk in front of her when he asked his question, before she herself turned on her heels to leave, there was nothing for her to do here anymore. As her figure slowly began to gain distance Retsu walked before Ezeal, head bent down as he stared intently at this new arrival. Voided of any form of life, frigid was its gaze and all that could be seen inside was a dark empty slate, a blank canvas that reflected nothing, but young Ezeal?s very own reflection back at him. ​


----------



## Kei (Mar 16, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
Vora wasn?t much for conversation, especially with people like Maggie, people like her screamed out outgoing and fearless.  When they were walking downstairs, Maggie explained that she wanted to invite Vora to dinner. When Vora asked why her, she just smiled that warm inviting smile and left it at that. If she wasn?t beautiful, Vora would have put her in the category of those types of people that forced others to do something despite their protest.  

?Do you like it here in the city?? Maggie asked pulling a seat for herself, ?Is it your first time here??

Vora pulled her seat across from her, ?Yes, it is?I don?t know yet I want to go out before I have to leave tomorrow.?

?Do you want some coffee?? Maggie asked as she waved a waiter over, ?Despite how small this place is,  I will vouch we have the best blend of coffee.?

Vora nodded her head and the waiter put down two cups of coffee, some cream, and a sugar dish. Though Vora couldn?t help but notice that the waiter had placed a packet of pills next to Maggie, she didn?t say anything as she sipped the black coffee.

?That?s sad?When you come to Port City you must stay a bit, get a great view of what we have to offer and we offer a lot.? Maggie said dropping over three sugar cubes in the coffee along with a lot of cream. Vora almost frowned, it wasn?t coffee if she did that, though who was she to argue about how coffee was supposed to be drunken.

Vora took another sip of her coffee before sitting it down, ?How far are you?? Vora asked, ?This is the very first time I seen a bump so big.?

Maggie almost chocked on her coffee, ?Wha- What?? 

Vora cocked her head, in Kiri, baby bumps weren?t all that noticeable, because of all the harsh training. People could go months without noticing that a woman was pregnant unless they undressed her, Vora?s mother had climbed three mountains a day when she was pregnant with her. So seeing a baby bump this big wasn?t something normal.

?Where I come from I never seen one so big before.? Vora said looking at her stomach, ?Is it supposed to be that big? Are you having twins? Triplets? Quadruplets??


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ The king has spoken _


After a few events I got barely aware of, we found ourselves trapped, somethin?smart. As expected of mah servant numba three, he knows how ta use his head; this helped us so we would stop frkom facin?all of those peeps, as Ryu said, we weren?t able ta leave but they couldn?t enter either. Wondering if Ibuki-san is fine i start to look at mah surroundings, tha wound in mah shoulder is starting to bother me again but it?s not as annoying as I thought it would be. Regardless, we needed ta find a way to get rid of those guys.

After that, I get on guard once I see Ryu being attacked by a few of those shinobi, fire release was one of their weapons and how could it not?! it?s tha best chakra nature of all, pal. Howeva, after that something pissed me off, this servant of mine was gettin?ockcy saying some bull like "Get outta here" and "They?re after me", so what? like hell I?ll leave one of mah loyal followers ta be killed!

*SLAP!!*

I slap his nape once I get near of him." Fool!! As if the all mighty Emperor of tha universe would let one of his servants behind! So what if they?re after ya? We just need ta get rid of these chumps and that?s it, right?"I say and then crossed mah arm before mah chest, mah mouth formed a smile as I glare "Regardless of how experienced or strong these back up characters may be..."I change mah pose and then point with mah thumb at mahself, it was obvious that these guys were only rebels who lost sight of their respect for me, I should show them who their real boss was. "I *never* lose."

I perform hand seals...

"So ya all background commoners must bow down before yer king!" 

As soon as I say that, a bunch o fireballs come out from mah mouth flying strainght at mah opponents; none of us will die here, i still need ta show tha world whose tha best and of course, these generals of mine will help me do it. They dodged easily however they don?t seem to understand the meaning behind "Divide and Conquer". Quickly I sprint towards one of those ninja, If I?m not wrong it?s tha one who used a katon on mah bro Ryu. As I run a couple of handseals allow me ta create a bunch of clones, even tho they?re only images they should be of some use, right? other way all tha peeps in every academy of every village must be pretty stupid to teach this.

Immediately i surround him and start ta run so he doesn?t discover where I am, in this very moment mah arsenal of techniques is not as wide as I would want but, THIS IS ENOUGH TO TAKE ?EM ALL DOWN!

"WHITE TAIGA?S DANCE!"all of mah clones move forward, as I amsure that he does not know who?s tha real me. This is punishment for challengin?tha best of the best, idiot!
​


----------



## Kenju (Mar 16, 2013)

Ezreal II - Level 7 ​
Nothing but air seemed to touch Ezreal's hand after he had extended it as a greeting. The two women(?) before him didn't seem to even acknowledge it's existence before them. Especially the taller one, who had only leaned down to face him. He assumed uncareingly that this was her way of greeting. The other woman simply turned her back and left, such an action almost made the boy want to smack her head clean off her shoulders without a second thought. 

But the boy regained his cool, ignoring the pest as it scurried off somewhere and focused his gaze at the tall woman in his face. Despite that, Ezreal treated such an action as if it were a normal.

"Then you must be Retsu"

Then blond said as he placed his hand on his chin. He looked back at the being staring into him. If Ezreal hadn't of seen her move before, he probably would have thought she was dead. The boy lowered his hand, not a word had been spoken by her but he knew that his palm wouldn't be answered. 

An eerie silence stood between the two of them, until that is when Ezreal noticed something. 

"Huh?"

He opened his eyes in a bit of a surprise. He had surely heard something coming from this silent person.

"What's that you say? My 'hair is really pretty'? Why thank you. See I knew you weren't a rude person like that lady. Getting a closer look of you, you're actually a female. Although I think we should keep our relationship as teammates only. I heard those sort of things don't end up well when there's love involved in our kind of business."

Ezreal replied to Retsu, despite there had not been anything said at all about his hair or anything at all. He placed his hand on his hip in a relaxed manner. Allowing the girl to stare at him all she wanted to. She seemed to be a bit of the boring type, but Ezreal would make some fun out of him, especially if they would be teammates. 

"Say, if you see that lady again, could you tell her that if she ignores my hand again, I'll make sure to shove it down her throat? You can do that right? Good, you really are a nice person after all, Retsu."

He had not given her the chance to say anything, if she would at all. He simply twirled his finger around the strands of his hair playfully. It was then that he looked back at the taller teammate with a serious gaze.

"But more importantly,....."

He folded his arms and laid his back against the hard wall. Along this one-sided conversation it was as if the intensity was becoming more and more apparent from him. A simple laid-back genin wasn't all that resided inside the purple and yellow book known as Ezreal.

"When I give the signal to let me fight something by myself, make sure you don't get involved at all....or else I'll have start looking for a new teammate...and you'll be looking for a doctor that can put your bones back in all the right places.."

The animosity covered the air around for the past few seconds. But like a shift in the wind, Ezreal returned to his more carefree self. He was now a young boy that that you would find easy to talk to in just about any location.

"Well, if all that is understood then I think we can work well together. Speaking of which, I wonder when the hell our other two 'comrades' are."


----------



## Kei (Mar 16, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
?You are from Kiri!? Maggie exclaimed, ?Bunch of strong women come from there!?

Vora nodded, she had to explain that she was from Kiri and things was a bit different there than here. Though that wasn?t anything surprising, Port City was Black?s pride and joy, so of course their lives will be different from hers. Maggie had laughed telling her baby bumps like what she had was completely normal here, but still it was something that Vora couldn?t help but gape at.

?Want to touch?? Maggie asked as she touched her belly, ?I guess having you around this little one is all the more active. Goodness he won?t stop moving??

?Can I?!? Vora couldn?t help but be excited, she wasn?t around many pregnant women, maybe she was but she didn?t know. Vora got up from her seat and went over to Maggie; Vora gently ran her fingers on her stomach.

?It?s so big?? Vora couldn?t help but say, she got down on her knees and placed her head on the stomach. She heard the baby move inside and it was almost jaw dropping that something was alive inside of Maggie, but then there was a swift kick to her face that made Vora jump back.

?It kicked!? she said backing away, but the simile on her face didn?t disappear it actually widen, ?It kicked me!?

Maggie smiled as she stroked her belly again, ?Don?t worry your momma is safe, no need to get violent with other people.?

Vora couldn?t help but be smitten by the woman and her child. There was something very beautiful about life, even though she had a very negative outlook, the giving of life, and the receiving was almost beautiful as the most beautiful tragedies. It made her wonder, would she ever get to be a mother herself, or would she live out her life as an Ophelia from Hamlet. 

?You?re a ninja right?? Maggie asked as Vora went back to touching her stomach, she wanted to feel the little one kick again, but Vora turned her attention back to her, ?Thank you for your hard work??

Vora was about to object, but Maggie hands came to ruffle her hair, ?But I wouldn?t have my child doing the same thing?Though it understandable?? Maggie ruffling of Vora hair became gentler, before she cupped Vora?s face.

?I wanted my first child to be a girl?? Maggie admitted, ?She would have been so cute, just like you, though a boy is not bad.?

Vora blush went wild as she looked down at the ground, ?Th-thank you?I will continue to do my best.?


----------



## Kei (Mar 16, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
As Vora stroked Maggie?s belly, she couldn?t help but regret a little of what she did to her teammates. ?All for yourselves? she was a ninja and together they would protect the people they had to, and she went out and distances herself like that. Should she go apologize? Say she was sorry and hopefully they?ll see that she meant it. Maggie reminded her that she was a ninja, someone whose job was to protect, and she was the cold hearted girl that didn?t want nothing to deal with her teammates.

?Something got you down?? Maggie voice had cut though her train of thought like a knife through butter, ?You looked down for a long time?What to talk about it??

Vora looked up at Maggie, ?Don?t try to lie, a mother always know when a child is lying to her.? Maggie already warned making her Vora smile weakly. 

?I?? Vora didn?t know how to explain her situation to her, and in truth she didn?t know if she could, ?I am confused??

?Confused about what? Maggie asked taking a sip of coffee, ?Come on now, don?t be shy, you are rubbing a pregnant ladies belly, that the ultimate good luck right there! That little bugger in there will hear you out and all your problems will be fixed, my son is great like that, performing miracles before he even out of the womb.?

Vora couldn?t help but chuckle, there was something about Maggie that made her smile; it could have been her personality that made Vora want to open up to her, or the simple fact that she had her foot in the door why not continue her way in?

?I said something I shouldn?t have to a couple of people.? Vora said, ?And I don?t know whether to say I?m sorry or?.?

?Say sorry and if they don?t accept just keep going.? Maggie said interrupting her, ?You are too young to worry about things; I know you are a ninja and all but people leave you. It?s only natural you know, as we grow older people die, people leave, and people abandon others. If they don?t accept your apology then its okay?Just keep going, don?t look back, and hold your head strong.?

Vora didn?t know what to say but Maggie only winked at her?

?Trust me?I?m an adult!? She smiled as she winked


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 17, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Meeting up with future bonds

"Hey, could you show us your Hyōton jutsu?"

Jeeha asked after I added the knowledge of my keken genkai, hyoton. Maybe he had something in mind, though many things don?t match with hyoton due to its solid and cold matter but I have to give them an idea with what there working with here. I get my hands together making consecutive hand sings one after the other, until the last one that I clapped my hands together. My flow of chackra alters within directing itself to the palms of my  hands, creating a blue-ish  glow at the exterior. I slow start stretching my hands apart, widening the gap between them.A ice structure was being created before their very ice and at the end of this process I held a spear made out of solid ice. 

?The Ice Spear.?

I recalled it, telling the name I have given to this jutsu. Though I was still not done with it to bring it to it full potential, its original form will have to do in this. My thoughts raddled as I presented my technique to my now knew teammates. What can we plan with this. The purpose of this spear was for whenever I would get disarm I would have a plan B to back me up. Not many jutsus can mix well with it. Unless there?s a futon jutsu that Jeeha knows about Misa that I?m not aware of.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 17, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

"Cool." I comment: no pun intended. A small weapon of ice wasn't exactly what I was looking for, and it wasn't quite as impressive as I thought it'd be. I mean, an ice spear was nice and all, but it's not really ideal for combination jutsus. I mentally sigh. "Why couldn't he have a ranged jutsu instead?" Walking up to the blue haired boy, I reach out and poke the ice weapon and frown in concentration. Actually, maybe a solid weapon wasn't so bad? 

"Hey, how many of these can you make? And how fast can you make these things?" I ask, a new idea forming in my head.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 17, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Meeting up with future bonds

?How Many I can make you ask? Hehe.?

I stated as a grin drew upon my ever so pale mien and having slight laugh under it. I?m glad I created these jutsu long distances to as I can also vary its size and amount due to its low chakra consumption. I perform the necessary hands signs once more but with greater speed and more chakra. Then I clapped my hands making a bigger glow than as my chakra starts forming and shaping to its future state, various spear of different length were on both of my hand. There were about five on I each of my hands. Some longer than others and some wider than others.  All for different ranges of fighting. Some I even use them to throw them at my targets and others I use them alongside my blade as a duelist jutsu. Hey you could never be to prepared.

?I can create many actually and for different purposes and sizes. It might be my strongest jutsu but due to its thin  layer form it won?t exhausted me out chakra quickly.?​


----------



## Fedster (Mar 17, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_This is not a Love Triangle Anime!!!_

Misa let out a long whistle at the sight of the Ice Spear. Maybe it was just her, but she thought she could impulse the object with her Wind jutsu, and impale their Jounin, causing unstoppable bleeding and leading to her well-deserved death. _Muahaha._ But, seriously, Kateshi's jutsu seemed very versatile and uncomplicated. They could make it work.

"That's great! Both of us could distract that woman while Jeeha gets our headbands! You _are_ fast enough...aren't you, Jeeha?", She eyed the Konoha boy. He helped her around this chaotic city and even fought alongside Misa with those wannabe thugs. And let's not forget he had Katon. Wait, did that mean she had one _cool_ partner and one _hot_ partner?

Misa's head overheated with images that shouldn't be in her mind. So she just blamed it on the weather change. "Ugh, this land is so warm, it's UNREAL!", Yeah, that should explain the sudden flush.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 17, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

"Sweet." I smirk, pleased at the fact he could make more than one of those spears at once. "The plan is, you're going to prepare a bunch of these beforehand, and the moment the test 'begins', Misa will send them flying forward with one of her Fūton jutsu and rain ice shrapnel on her. While she's busy with that . . . " I remove a hand from my pocket and light up a small ball of fire on my palm, the embers of the fire flickering and dancing excitedly in my eyes as I continued explaining my plan. "I'll attack from behind and steal the headbands, then one of you two take the remaining one." I say finally, cancelling the jutsu and making the fireball burn away into nothing. I was fairly pleased with my plan. Though, there was something gnawing at me inside. I had no idea what Takigawa-sensei was capable of. From the way she looked, she seemed like the type that would fight using Genjutsu or Ninjutsu, and try to keep a distance, which was why I opted to open with a large combination jutsu to block line of sight and then try to catch her off-guard with Taijutsu, but . . .

Somehow I doubted a Jōnin would lose to a Genin in a close quarter scuffle. 

"That's great! Both of us could distract that woman while Jeeha gets our headbands! You are fast enough...aren't you, Jeeha?"

"Well, duh. _Of course_ I'm fast enough." I say smugly.

Then Misa's face suddenly turned red and started . . . flushing for some reason. Did I say something? Or was she just that impressed by me being so awesome and stuff? Probably the latter. I usually have that effect on the ladies. Sometimes. Regardless, she soon 'answered' my question with . . . "Ugh, this land is so warm, it's UNREAL!" Even though it wasn't actually warm.

My smirk dissolves into a confused frown as she says this and then I look up. "But . . . the sky is gray."  I reply. Man. Kumogakure girls are weird. "So, now that we've got that sorted out, do you guys want to have a quick sparring session?"


----------



## Kei (Mar 17, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky
​Vora couldn?t help but let a smile spread across her face, such a beautiful person giving her beautiful advice. She could see herself becoming a bit more likable if she trusts her. Maybe this mission wasn?t going to be that bad, and if Vora could just say she is sorry then she could move on. Maggie was right and there was no reason for her to worry about these things. It made her smile even brighter and wider; when she realized that she was on the same wavelength as Maggie.

?Thank you very much!? Vora couldn?t help but say, ?I highly appreciate it the advice!?

Maggie smiled as she took the pill packet, the way she was holding it allowed Vora to see the pills inside and it caught her that something was wrong. The pills was a gradient color of blue and green, along with etched angel halo in the middle, to Vora?s memory there was no pill in the world that looked like that, but what made her uncomfortable  was that Maggie was taking it and she was nearly seven months pregnant.

Vora grabbed the pills out of her hand, ?What is this?? she asked looking at it closer, this caused Maggie to frown and as she reached for it Vora only backed up further.

?It?s called Angel Text and it helps me with my headaches.? She said, Vora could hear her get annoyed, ?Do you mind if I have that back??

?No?Taking pills during pregnancy may affect the child, and complications can arise during labor.? Vora said calmly, looking over at Maggie who wore a complete shocked look on her face, ?You didn?t know??

Maggie looked as though she was about to cry, ?No?I?My baby! I didn?t know!? Maggie clutched held the little baby bump, ?Oh god, momma?s sorry! Momma?s really sorry!?

?You don?t have anyone to consult to? Did you not go to the doctors?!? Vora couldn?t help but raise her voice at Maggie, but she instantly regretted it when she saw tears stream down Maggie?s eyes.

?No?I left my village when I was younger...? Maggie looked up at Vora, tears were covering up her face, ?I don?t even know who the dad is?I use to be a prostitute!?

Vora didn?t know what to say, she didn?t or she couldn?t think of anything to say to her. There was a huge chance that Maggie might lose her son during her last couple months or there would be some type of complication during labor. Though she couldn?t say that, Vora felt her face scrunch up in pain, she didn?t know what to say.

?My baby?? Maggie chocked out, ?He?s going to be okay right? I only start taking those a month ago.?

?Y-yeah?Just stop taking it?? Vora said, the damage could have already been done but she couldn?t tell her that, ?Everything going to be okay??

Lying to her was the only thing she could do...


----------



## Cjones (Mar 17, 2013)

*Retsu*

_Nothing but the Threat _

The piercing gaze observed watched the movements of Ezeal mouth capturing every frivolous word that came out of his gaping pie hole. There was one thing about Retsu that no one, but a very select group of people knew about, a secret that was both detrimental and beneficial to the jinchuuriki. The secret was, unbeknownst to any outside of Rita?s select circle, was that Retsu had fully lost its ability to hear since he was a child. To compensate for the bodies lack of that particular sense, his eyesight had increased tremendously over the years and despite basically no form of communication that Retsu was able to give to others, as she was never allowed to talk, he was still able to perceive what others were saying by reading the lips of others. In order to keep people hidden about this, Rita often speaks aloud to her creation making those believe that it can hear everything she says to it, but in all actuality Rita uses a special form of communication to impart information.

In other words, though Retsu could hear nothing Ezeal was saying, it was easily able to comprehend what was being said by watching the movements of his lips very intently. As one may have already guessed, the smaller what was quite literally talking about nothing at all, that is until he mentioned a very particular person, and a very specific threat toward that person. The head of Retsu began to, at a snail?s pace, tilt its head ever slightly to the side. So much did its head go down that it almost seemed as if Retsu was going to turn it completely upside down, like a windup toy. The small details of the rest of his conversation was all, but minute in the end as he finished. The only thing that was transmitted was ?that lady? and the impudent phrase that followed a threat on her.

In response it looked as if Retsu eyes had bugged out of its head, a reaction it wasn?t at all use to, it?s first reaction without the command of one who controlled it. The towering figure quickly spun on its heel, the massive physical strength of the beast could be witnessed by the ground caving in beneath his feet as it threw a powerful roundhouse kick filled with the intent to end the life of another in one powerful blow. But before it was even able to reach its target a hand latch on to the monster?s foot, the sheer power from the kick was enough to even make this person skid across the earth himself. The wind blew past just making Ezeal?s golden locks flutter in its breeze and from there all seemed to be well. Even though the kick had been stop from a man who?s frame was even over that of Retsu?s, the backlash was such the entire earth that all stood upon buckled and warped, completely uprooting the earth at almost a city block, even collapsing one of the nearby stalagmites that Retsu had stood upon just hours earlier.

Such was the physical might of the holder of Chomei.

???The monster of Iwagakure, the mad scientist?s creation indeed.? 

A coarse and profound voice spoke out as it allowed the foot of Retsu to fall back down to earth. The man slowly turned behind him to look at the rather nonchalant child that was to be the recipient of the powerful kick. 

?Kumogakure?s pretty boi of pure destruction.? He commented before stepping out from between the both of them, their gazes following him.



?I am called Khanon, the squad leader.? 


​


----------



## Kei (Mar 17, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
It took a minute for Vora to calm Maggie down, and it was surprising that she could even do it. Maggie was so distraught that Vora thought she was going to break at any moment. Though getting her a glass a milk and a cookie covered in peanut butter and chocolate, she was okay. Vora even walked her to her room, after a few minutes noting that Maggie went to sleep, she left her. Vora had placed the pills in her bag but that didn?t mean that they were far from her mind.

??? Vora slowly closed the door behind her and then made her way downstairs; taking the pill pocket she thought it would be best to get information on these things.

Were they common drugs? Or was it actually something a person can get over the counter, though it was a weird color. Vora decided that she had to leave, the sight-seeing would have to wait till next time, her job as a ninja had to come first. She didn?t know where her teammates were and that just made her more confident that she would be able to do this. Alone she worked well, with other people she would have to practice to get better at it, but right now practice will have to wait.

She had someone she needed to protect and someone that counted on her, just that made Vora realize the enormity of the situation, whatever angel text was she was going to find out!

?I can?t rush?? Vora told herself, rushing out in a city that she doesn?t know with a team that?s not with her, she?ll be lost in a matter of minutes, ?The employees!? 

Vora made her way to the kitchen, she was going to find out what this is, Maggie was counting on her, even if she didn?t say it out loud. Vora couldn?t help but remember that she was a ninja, she was the one that supposed to protect, and that meant inside and outside the home.

That was what it means to be a ninja?

?Excuse me!? Vora called out, it was late and they were probably packing up already, but she constantly rang the bell. ?Excuse me!?

?Coming!? The waiter that gave them the coffee came, ?Can?t you see that we are closed.?

Vora glared she didn?t have time for this, and they?ll be leaving tomorrow, ?It doesn?t matter if you are open or closed, you will answer my question or I?ll have you fired. Don?t test me low life??

He was in shock but Vora didn?t have time to cater someone else, especially when she was looking for something, she pulled out the packet of pills.

?You gave this to Maggie, where do you get this from?? Vora question, she almost had to refrain herself from grabbing his shirt.

?There this place a couple blocks down, they sell it for cheap!? he said putting his hands up, ?Just follow the pink neon light all the way down and in between the two buildings there is someone who deals it.?


----------



## EnergySage (Mar 17, 2013)

The situation was looking dire. The ambushers seemed to have hidden some of their skills in the initial brawl, as they now began using Katons. Dokumaru, relatively save in his suspended position, saw as Ryu and Zenki faced down their enemies.

Looking frantically for a way out, Dokumaru noted that the entrances he had sealed had now become a trap, in that they were now blocked off to escape as well. To get out, Dokumaru would have to run up, deactivate the chakra in the web, rip it apart, and get through before getting blasted with fire/kunai/shuriken/kickstothemotherfuckingface.

Then, he saw their saving grace. A skylight, not too far from his current location, hadn't been webbed. Maybe we could get through that way.

As his plan formulated, Dokumaru began channeling the chakra necessary for the next few moves. If he was right, this will be one of the biggest jutsu he'd ever performed.

"Ryu. Zenki. Would you mind coming up here?" Dokumaru shouted, as he began swinging on the webs he'd hung from, trying to gain as much momentum as possible.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 17, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Train Station*​
*Great Day for Up*​
Ryuu's teeth clenched at Zenki's swat. His balled fist ready to pummel the fellow Fuzen genin, he stopped when the clones raced forward. Interesting. Ryuu sighed, eyes momentarily shutting. What was it with this guy? Even he had trouble staying irritated at him. Stubborn bastards. Were they willing to die for a complete stranger? It was a foolish trait already, to him, and then for the sake of an asshole like him? Well, considering his life was a ticking time bomb...

Ryuu couldn't help but smirk as he shrugged it off and said, "Suit yourself then, you crazy bastard."

About to follow Zenki's opening, he heard Dokumaru overhead. Golden eyes shifting up, he couldn't help but find himself appreciative of Dokumaru's abilities. They were both, actually, competent shinobi. He'd employ them if they weren't such pains in the ass. 

"Up, huh...?" Ryuu muttered. Catching Zenki before he could bring it to their enemies, Ryuu launched him towards the web slinging six armed genin.

Now for himself, Ryuu glanced around in an attempt to find a method to near the ceiling. While Zenki's clones distracted their aggressors, Ryuu scanned the area, formulated a path and took off with startling swiftness. A fallen ninja's shirt was stolen, ripped clean off during Ryuu's accelerating dash. Springing at the wall, he ran up it quickly only to thrust his toned legs into a series of wildly spiraling flips. He was nearing Dokumaru, and upon doing so jerked his body into a sharp twist before snapping the shirt in the Ame genin's direction.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 17, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Battle versus the Elite

This day was going smoothly as wonders come and go within the people I’ve met. We were getting pretty well for people who’ve just met and now we’re supposed to take on a jonin. This is going to be interesting, very. Misa was a hyper active girl with a very well set goal and Jeeha has a god talent of leadership and is quite confident judging on the fact of the response on mien when Misa started blushing. But yeah it seemed well until she stated that is was the weather. Poor Jeeha. That killed his courage. Though it was very weird due to the sky is quite gray and calm and the temperature wasn’t bothering at all. Katon, Futon and Hyoton. Not bad for a team I do say myself. Now let’s see if we can keep it up. Jeeha’s face turned  back to it serious expression before his mouth  open to speak out words.

"So, now that we've got that sorted out, do you guys want to have a quick sparring session?"

“Spar? You mean have a match night now between the three of us?”

Not a bad idea actually. This can further our knowledge between our skills. At the same time we can notice one another weaknesses so we can defend them within battle, a cunning strategy indeed. The only downside of this the waste of energy and chakra. But I’m pretty sure that within three hours we will be back on top shape for our battle against Takigawa.  Referring if we don’t break something. I’m very curious on what are there main styles of fighting applied on real battle situations and I got to see how Misa maneuvers as well If I’m supposed to work alongside her. I toss my backpack on the top off the tree that Takigawa was before standing upon for safe keeping. Don’t want any thugs to steal my things, right? I faced both Jeeha and Misa. I take one more good look at them to remind me who I’m dealing with here. Jeeha, the boy of Katon and good at close encounters. That Katon affinity is my biggest weakness against my Hyoton. Then there’s the hyper active blondie, Misa, affinity of Futon and also close range fighter. Futon has a a great chance of repelling my spears. The odds are stacked against me. This is going to be quite of a challenge. Let’s roll.

“Very well I accept your challenge. Don’t expect me to go easy on you just because you’re my teammates."​


----------



## Fedster (Mar 17, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Sparring Session_

A sparring session, eh? Good, that's exactly what she needed to get rid of those boy-on-boy action images. Misa needed to see those two fight, beating the crap out of each other, crushing their skulls and wear them as helmets...For her own mental sake. She didn't want those images to distract her in the middle of a real fight, now did she? Plus, when people fight, they could have a better understanding of each other. Not _that_ kind of understanding!!

"Sounds good!", she said, her face returning to its normal colour. Let's hope they bought the weather thing, or else she'll have to do A LOT of explaining. So, with no further a due, let's jump into...

*Misa's Fighting Corner!*











Welcome to the first Misa's Fighting Corner section. Here, we'll give you a complete report before every spar or fight Misa Nekome is involved. Now, today's topic: *Misa vs Jeeha vs Kateshi.*

Let's start with Kateshi. A hyouton user, who has also proficiency in kenjutsu and some acrobatics. That gives him an advantage when it comes to close combat, since neither Misa nor Jeeha have a weapon such as a katana. His chakra nature, as demonstrated and stated above, is Ice Release, and one of his jutsus consists on creating spears of different size and use them as weapons, apart from his sword. A very good strategy, but ice is not as durable as steel.

Now, Jeeha, the Katon user, who had his own ways in close combat. That could lead to a problem, since Misa doesn't know the full extent of his abilities, and, as Kateshi, he didn't look like the guy who would hold back. But, Fuuton could make his chakra nature a liability, or even make it backfire at him. He was also a Konoha boy, so she needed to be careful. Konoha boys thought they were irresistible, a fact far from the truth.

I hope you've enjoyed this section, and until next time, in *Misa's Fighting Corner!*

The Kumo shinobi jumped back, to be at a safe distance from her team mates, and smirked. "Let's do this, then."

========================================
A couple of ninja minutes and location jump later
========================================

The three of them reached the Konoha Training Ground #11, forming a triangle, keeping distances with one another. Misa looked at them, waiting for the spar to start. Who would win between the three of us? And who shall perish under the mighty victor?

*ENGAGE!!*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 17, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

I narrow my eyes, assessing my opponents carefully. I knew what Misa was capable of; she was an adept close combat fighter who used some sort of weird martial arts with her nails. And considering Kateshi's jutsu . . . he probably used close combat enhanced with his weapon, or something. "_I'll need to take care of Misa first._" I thought to myself and formed a fireball in my left hand, before chucking it at Kateshi, exploding it at him in a cloud of black smoke and smog, before immediately moving to fight Misa, jumping up and aiming to kick her with a well placed kick to the side. "*Konoha Seppu!*" I called, swinging my leg. 

In terms of fighting styles, I probably had the advantage here. My fire techniques would be more than a match for the wind and ice techniques of Misa and Kateshi, and I'm _probably_ faster and better than them at Taijutsu. And if I ever needed to defend myself, or couldn't dodge a technique . . . I could just block using the chakra barrier. It's a good way to test out how practical that thing is in a practical situation.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 17, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Team Release: Spar of Team 6!_

Jeeha was the first to make a move...On Misa? Wait, it wasn't that kind of move. It was the 'I'm gonna hit you into another nationality' kind of move. But first, he took care of Kateshi...Somewhat. Throwing a fireball at the ground near him could only delay him, but a few seconds could mean anything. "Konoha Senpu!", next thing she knew was that Jeeha sent a low kick at her, which she barely dodged...Or would've dodged, if it wasn't a TRAP! The boy retrieved his leg and kicked her arm, sending her backwards a couple of metres. So he feint the first kick to land another...Interesting..

She couldn't deal with Kateshi right now, Misa needed to dismiss Jeeha. _And I think I know how..._

"Nekome Style!", She made three hand seals, and her nails grew 15, 20 centimetres in one second, while being covered in blue-ish chakra. It was one of her newest techniques. "Nail Enlargement Jutsu!"

Misa looked over at Kateshi. She couldn't use Night Vision right now to see better through the smoke, because the afternoon sun could blind her and hurt her eyes. "Okay, Jeeha, save yourself from this.", She leapt forward and slashed in the direction of her target.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 17, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Bring It on Flaming Wind

A flare was shaping to a sphere within Jeeha’s palm. One that he hurled at the ground close to me creating a black mist to haze my vision. Like I wasn’t tired of mist being within my sights. I waited an attack to come but it was taking to long. Until it finally got to me, the attack wasn’t towards me it was for Misa. As the thought shot into my mind I reacted dashed through the black fog, kicking the floor beneath with force for more impulse. 


After being free of the hazy black wall that Jeeha had created to distract me I saw both Jeeha and Misa already engaging into combat. Although, unlike Jeeha, an aspect of Misa physical exterior had altered. My eyes directed into her small hands where I found that her nails had grown extraordinarily quick. Was it some kind of transformation she was in process in or was it just  part of something else? I have to wait and see to figure it out, but meanwhile my target was Jeeha now that he had not threaten me at the beginning but also as his elemental affinity is the conqueror of mine. I my body closed in to him I placed my hand on my lower back, lying it upon my sword’s hilt.  I twisted my body a full 180 degrees while my leged clenched it to impact a solid kick on Jeeha’s chest. Where I would  then release my sword and slash him if I were to fail my attempt or use it againts the now altered Misa​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 17, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

Wavering after my initial kick on Misa landed, I stand by on a defensive stance as I observe Misa activate her nail jutsu, her hands coated in a light blue hue of chakra while Kateshi quickly jumped out of the black smog I set up earlier, ready to attack. "Perfect." I grin, and inhale a deep breath of air, before using the air as a current to transfer the movement of chakra to my front and back. Then, as the both of them move in to strike with their respective attacks, I exhale, releasing the chakra and activating the jutsu.

"*Chakra Barrier.*" I mutter, a sphere of chakra expanding out around me and blocking their respective attacks, the two of their strikes hitting the solid surface of my barrier. It wasn't as strong as it was when I first used it, but it was definitely . . . something. At the very least, it managed to block their attacks. As they rebound off, I immediately drop the barrier and form a seal. "*Fire Dragon's Claw!*" I shout, my hands burning with a bright fire as I dash in to swipe Kateshi's sword hand with my attack.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 17, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Bring it on Flaming Wind!

I blue sphere of chakra had shielded the shinobi, thus repelling my almost near assault on him. I was sended back in to the air after being blocked by the Chakra Barrier That Jeeha had created. I let my ego get the best of me and let myself get hit. Though If let him take out Misa then my situation would have worsen instead benefiting. Then I heard Jeeha?s voice ring across the air reaching on to my ears where I hear him say ?Fire Dragon?s Claw?. At that Momment I saw him speeding to me with a flaming core with his threatening palms of his hand. My face turned into a frown. 

?Oh no you don?t.?

I put my into my ninja tool pouche and grabbed two  kunias, That I then sended flying to Jeeha directions to stop his attack. I wasn?t going to go down that easily. Though because of this I knew for a fact that Jeeha and Misa are a force to be reckon with and by affinity logic my supiriors. I can?t let my guard even for a second or it would mean my defeat. I looked at the hurling kinais approaching to Jeeha and waited for the next move to come.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
North Konoha Training Complex

Shizuo froze for a second as Marietta posed her very valid question, almost dropping his machine while trying to reorder it in his pack.  He cleared his throat, then simply shook his head.  Perhaps he had considered it, but abstained for some unknown reason.  Or perhaps it was something as simple as never crossing his mind.  Noble as he was, the boy was a bit of a knucklehead.  The somber nature of his reply could imply a more serious origin, however...

And then, introductions were complete.  Everyone present and accounted for, in different methods, but as a team.  Brawly stood from peering at Shizuo's strange contraption, as the male genin did so as well.  He stared hard at them for a long while, looking from one to the next with a hard, stern sort of gaze.  Then, planting his hands on his hips, he gave a full bellied laugh, throwing his head back and standing up with firm, strong posture, the sun providing a fitting backdrop.

"Gahahahahaha!  *IT'S* settled.  So, now that we've gotten to know each other, we shouldn't dilly dally or waste any *TIME*.  Your first exercise as *ALLIES *will be a *WORK *out that will be done *TOGETHER*."  Brawly let the potent information hang in the air for a moment as a few birds flew over head, then nodded once as if reaffirming the importance of his announcement.

He took a few huge darting steps back, sliding to a halt, and calling from a bit further over.  "To illustrate the need for *TEAMWORK *you're all going to have to fight one another.  Whenever you're ready."

Shizuo scratched his cheek as he glanced in Brawly's general direction, not quite understanding what was happening at this point.  He had to fight blindfolded?  Just from arriving late...this would be an interesting test.  Shizuo gulped once as he made a small mental note not to consume any of the release bonbons.  It was just practice, after all....


----------



## Island (Mar 17, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds
Meeting Fightin' Brawly

Allies work together? Maybe he _was_ sending hidden messages with the emphasis he put on certain words. Eh, it could have been a coincidence. I?d need to listen to him speak more, even if he didn?t say anything particularly interesting or relevant. Most of what he had said thus far was about passion, spirit, teamwork, and random facts about his life. It wasn?t until now that he said something important: fight each other until he got bored. Wasn?t this against some kind of law? Surely, if cock fighting was illegal, making teenagers beat the crap out of each other was also illegal.

Okay, well, this was different. We were ninja, after all, and it was practically our jobs to fight.

I sighed and rolled my eyes. Hadn?t I been beaten up enough lately?

Eh, maybe this wouldn?t be too difficult. In all honesty, Shizuo didn?t look very tough and probably had a bigger heart than he did a brain. On top of that, he was blindfolded and unable to talk. The former meant that not only was he at a disadvantage in aiming, dodging and countering. The latter meant that he wouldn?t be able to coordinate strategies with Marietta and gang up on me. On the other hand, he was also unable to communicate with me; I had to fight Marietta by myself?

?which I _really_ didn?t want to do.

Bitchy girls usually hit the hardest, and I wasn?t looking to get my nose broken again.

I glanced at Shizuo for a second; he looked funny with that blindfold. Then I looked at Marietta; based on what she said earlier, she sounded like one of those people who took everything super serious.

Wonderful.

She probably wouldn't pull any punches.

I sighed, taking one last look at Brawly-sensei.

Did we _really_ have to do this?

Fightin? Brawly saw me look at him, smiled, and for some weird reason, his teeth shimmered in the light.

I guess so.

?I?m ready whenever you guys are.? I stated unenthusiastically.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2013)

*Noe & Meiji*

Noe took a deep breath, and kneeled to speak directly to Jin now.  "Alright, how to explain this...the effectiveness of this sealing method is entirely dependent on Yonbi believing he's been broken, defeated, and chained.  A placebo effect, if you will.  He probably hasn't registered it yet, but the limit of your actions here isn't dependent on the power or amount of chakra you have.  It's all about your mettle, determination, and drive.  You have to beat that stubborn monkey into submission, yourself.  Then I'll initiate a theatrical routine that resembles a sealing ceremony, and remove this conversation from your memory so that he doesn't realize he's been had once you both resuming sharing mental space.  But don't worry...we'll help you.  Follow our lead.  You'll find your abilities while in here are a bit different than usual.  C'mon."  

And with that, she took a step forward, in front of Jin.


----------



## Kei (Mar 17, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
She was going to end this, Vora was going to make sure no one will come near Maggie ever again, and anyone who tries to sell her this stuff again, they would think twice. There was no real plan, and maybe that what made her want to stop and turn around. Should she consult her team or should she just keep going? Vora could already guess what they were going to say, ?we don?t have time? or ?why would you care?.

She didn?t need that, she didn?t want that, and that why she continued to walk with her head held high. Clutching her hands tightly, she didn?t need them, not yet?

?I have to do this?? Vora said as she rounded a corner between two buildings, there was no one in that alley. There was nothing at all but the sound of flickering pink neon lights, and the sound of the brothel that was right next door. 

Die he lie to her? What would he accomplish by doing that? Vora guessed that she would just wait and maybe the dealer would show. She didn?t know what to do after this, would Maggie just stop? Vora remembered that she said she just started a month ago, was that long enough to start an addiction? She didn?t want to think that?

She?ll just deal with it as she goes?

Vora took out the pill packet, it was a very pretty color, if it was anything else she would probably confuse it for candy. Her curiosity got the better of her and she popped out one of the pills, the small rectangle pill. Would it hurt to take one? Everyone told her addiction was like eating a bag of chips, a person will start eating one but then it will turn against them and they?ll end up eating the whole bag.

Though that was a childish explanation, it was something someone told her nonetheless. As she opened her mouth to put the pill in a sound caught her off guard.

A man had tripped up on a garbage can, he looked old, his eyes look shrunken in, his cheeks were hallow, and he looked like he was covered in dirt.

?Give that to me!? he croaked, his voice sounded like he swallowed glass for a living, ?Please! Give it! Give it!?


----------



## Cjones (Mar 17, 2013)

*Marietta*

_North Konoha Training Grounds: Us? Fight?...Okay​_
Once her question had been, Marietta decided to drop the subject of the Hatake?s lost voice?for now anyway. All introductions were complete, everybody had let out some type of knowledge about themselves, which in turn let those ignorant to who their teammates were or what they were all about, gain some form of intimacy even if it wasn?t anything to grand in nature. This lead to a moments silence between them all as Brawly-sensei seemed to contemplate what their next move was going to be, which a surprise to her in the slightest. He seemed like the type who would, at times, come in half cocked with no real thought out plan about what to do or how to do it. Even with that thought inside her mind; however, Marietta wasn?t exactly expecting what he was going to say next.

"To illustrate the need for *TEAMWORK* you're all going to have to fight one another. Whenever you're ready."

The look on the young girl?s face was one of a giant question mark. They had just gotten to know each other?and he wanted them to kick the shit outta each other already? To make matters worse is that her own body seemed to be betraying her brain, as her hand began to twitch anxiously so much so that she began tapping her fingers in rhythmatic fashion against her arm. There was a lot of pent up energy and frustration wound up inside a ball that was locked in chest and then put away inside a safe in the wall. So letting out some of this build would be a good thing, but not on those who had nothing to do with the situation that caused it. Marietta could only bow her head slightly and sigh at the matter, the thought of not doing this crossed her mind?though that may have been disrespectful to the one in charge, which wasn?t something she was keen on doing. 

?Mi scuso se qualcuno si fa male, capisce??
(I apologize if someone gets hurt, okay?)

Going at her own pace the young foreigner slowly made began walking; pick up a small pebble as she did so, until she stood directly in front of Hirari, with Shizuo directly behind her. So it was like all three were in a little line. Marietta?s head was held down with her cap covering her eyes down to the bridge of her noise, while she unfolded her arms and slowly began tossing the pebble up and down. It was only about a minute or so as she did this, before snapping her neck up at the Hyuuga. Her eyes stern and fierce, a powerful determination etched into them. Clenching the rock in her hand, her hand arched back ready to let it fly! It was time to get serious!

*TAP*

Marietta quickly swung on her heels and pelted Shizuo smack dab in the middle of his forehead, as she jumped off onto the side.

?Shizuo, Hirari threw that at you! She?s directly in your line of sight!?​


----------



## Kei (Mar 17, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
Vora stopped in her tracks, she was going to take it herself, but this seemed interesting. This ugly person groveling for a simple pill, it was so unattractive it hurt just knowing that Maggie was going to become this if she doesn?t help. Just thinking about that made her angry, though the young or old man continued to grovel at her feet. 

?Please! I?ll do anything give it to me!? He begged grabbing her leg, he grabbed it so tight that it hurt.

?Let me go!? Vora yelled, he was just a normal human being, but god his grip was strong! Vora yanked her leg out of his grip but then that caused her to fall backwards. The impact with the dirt ground and her head wasn?t that of a gentle one. Vora hissed as she grabbed the back of her head, that wasn?t what planned!

?GIVE IT TO ME DAMN IT!? The guy had grabbed her even harder, attacking the hand that had the pills in it, ?GIVE IT!!!?

?I said?_*LET ME GO!*_? Vora yelled using her free hand to punch him in the face, and surprisingly he went down fast despite her tiny strength. Vora got up and kicked him in the stomach repeatedly; it was so unlady like of her but god damn it! He tried to attack her!

Vora stopped as soon as she was out of breath, she fell on her ass, but she grabbed the pills and threw it at him.

_*?TAKE THEM!?*_ Vora yelled as she finally got up and walked out of the alley, her hair was a mess and she was sweating and out of breath. Not only that, she wasted time with him! Vora heard the man cry tears of joy, and she was absolutely glad that she didn?t take it. 

Her heart was beating so fast, but she smiled. Even though it was dangerous and she did get attacked, she though logically and made it through with her own power. Vora couldn?t help  but smile stupidly at herself, maybe she didn?t even need anyone, and maybe the gods were shinning their rays of light down upon her making her into a beautiful person!

?This is just a set back?Gotta keep going!? Vora told herself, she still had some hours of night time left, she can get this done!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

The kid was nothing if not prompt.  Surging forward, he kept his tanto sheathed, also due to his intent to keep things clean, and launched himself right at Hirari, though at the last second he seems to disappear altogether.  Then he came crashing down a split second later with a kick, though to dubious effect in the end.  From where he'd heard Brawly-sensei last, he could more than likely try something if he had to...though hoped it wouldn't come to that.  After the kick, he took a quick whiff and then followed up with a few more punches and kicks ahead of him, more than likely catching lots of air.

This was stupid.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Finally safe...for the moment _


NOOOOO!! Geeez, why the heck is this happenin?ta me? It?s not fair pal, not fair at all. As ya surely remember, yer favourite, awesome and strong ninja who holds tha title of "Tha best among tha best", I, were ?bout ta kick some asses after using mah Phoenix Sage Fire Jutsu, I surrounded that dude with mah clones and was about ta get him with mah White Tiger?s Dance but then I heard Doku sayin`something ?bout us going with him and finally, i just felt a hand takin?me from mah clothes before sending mah glorious body into tha air.

"Waaaaah!!"?kay i had ta let a scream right there pal, how would ya react if ya?re sent flying by surprise? Before I could say anything, i felt tha hand of someone catchin?tha injured me - yes tha injury from when I fought that intent of samurai is tha one I?m talkin?about - in mid air. Good job, servant numba three! Having six arms seems to be useful at this sorta times. "But why are we just retreatin?we can just kick their asses and that?s all."I state that, but Doku looks at me as if that strategy weren?t suitable for tha moment.

Moments later is no one but mah servant numba two tha one who gets near us aimin?a piece of cloth; Dokumaru catches it and with that he starts to move carrying tha both of us for a lil before we get ta climb by ourselves.

"?kay, sorry but tha all mighty King of Univers ha sno time ta keep playin?with ya losers so...See ya~"I say that as I let a few spheres to fall from mah hand, they were purple and small balls, obviously a tool that any good ninja should have, smoke bombs. I take an extra one and hurl it at nother that i let out before, once they collide, a cloud of smoke  appears in the air preventing these guys from watching us as we get away; the other three bombs fall to the ground impeding their vision even more.

"Now,now, let?s go up there, mah loyal followers."I recommend but had to move mahself as I sense a freakin? kunai scratching mah clothes, to be precise, mah sleeve. Oi,oi, these arses are startin?ta throw weapons blindly, that?s not cool dude! I hurry mah two team mates so we can get out quickly.

Until we finally get out, if I had a medal ?round here I would give it ta mah servant numba three fer his good skills at makin?an escape route for us...Not that we needed it though, I could have finished this in a few minutes without problem. "Now could someone tell me, why I , tha best of the best in the universe and god of victory Zenki Yuuta-sama has ta get outta there like this?"I ask, not exactly complainin?but wanting ta hear their opinions. Guess being tha servant of someone as great as me pushes great responisbility on their shouldas, I know it.
​


----------



## Island (Mar 17, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds
Meetin' Fightin' Brawly

What the?? That bitch. I didn?t expect anything at first since my family and I usually began our fights very formally by taking ten or twenty steps back, then bowing, and finally letting loose. When I realized what Marietta was doing, it was too late to do anything because she?d already sidestepped, and Shizuo was coming at me like a maniac. Then he, well, he vanished, and I had no idea where he went. Normally, it?d be as simple as _?What? Are you retarded? I have three-hundred and sixty degree vision!?_ However, I hadn?t activated my Byakugan, nor was I prepared to counter from?

Above!

Crap, crap, crap!

I quickly lunged forward and rolled, barely getting out of the way of his kick and listening as he struck furiously at the air.

Was Byakugan too much? This was supposed to be a casual sparring match.

Whatever, I didn?t care enough to give it much thought.

_?Byakugan!?_ I shut my eyes quickly and allowed chakra to pour into my face. After about a moment, I could see everything: Brawly-sensei, Marietta, Shizuo, their chakras, their tenketsu, and more.

With that, I turned to face Marietta and Shizuo, got into a Gentle Fist fighting stance, and waited for whatever she had in store for me. Unfortunately for her, two-on-one didn?t deter me since I could keep track of as many opponents as I needed to. In stark contrast, she would be at a huge disadvantage if she divided her focus on one of us and neglected the other. While I could see all around me, she was restricted to right in front of her; I needed to direct Shizuo at her somehow, maybe use him to see what exactly Marietta was made of?

As it was now, Shizuo and I swapped positions, so he was more or less where I started. The only difference was that I was facing Marietta while Shizuo was busy punching air in the opposite direction.

I needed to lure him with something?

Obviously sight was out of the question, and throwing at him like Marietta did would be difficult because of angling issues?

I turned my attention down for a moment.

Aha!

I quickly kicked up what I saw with my left foot and punted it at Marietta with the bridge of my right foot. If sight nor touch didn?t work, then how about smell?

?Shizuo-san!? I called to him. ?Do you smell that? That goose dropping? You should stop Marietta-san before she flings it at you.?

?With her? goose crap? flinging jutsu?? Or something like that; it didn't make much sense, but whatever.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 17, 2013)

*The Kid
Meanwhile....*

The key to bodyguard detail was finding ways to keep yourself alert by staving off boredom. When you are bored then your ability to process the goings ons around you is hampered drastically. So that left Shobu and The Kid with nothing to do except bounce a rubber ball at each other. It wasn?t your average catch though, they were ricocheting the ball off the walls, bedpans, the ceiling, and pretty much anything they could see. 

?Oi so I don?t get it, mate. Why don?t we just go find the blokes that have a problem with this girl and sort it out? Wouldn?t that be easier than waiting for them to make a move??

Shobu threw the rubber ball into the air and caught it on his index finger before whipping it at The Kid with a ridiculous velocity and backspin. The Kid went to go snatch the ball but the awkward spin caused it to recoil back into Shobu?s hand.

?Because things aren?t always as they seem even when you know the situation isn?t what it seems. You knew the ball had an erratic spin on it and that it would be difficult to catch but you tried to catch it anyway. That?s what this situation is sort of like??

The Kid took a moment to get the rather strange comparison. What was basically being said was that there was something more at work here and from how cryptic Shobu was being it wasn?t just the mission. Ikari was off somewhere in Port City and Vora was setting up their lodgings for them.

?Aren?t you bloody brilliant. Sending out the bint and that wanker for recon without them even realizing it. So why didn?t you send me to bugger off for recon??

?I trust them and the jury is still out on you. With the way you talk you?d stick out like a sore thumb too. I?d rather keep an eye on you than let you gallivant around Port City??

*CRASH*

Their conversation immediately halted as they heard something come from down the hallway.

?Stay here, kid.?  ​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 17, 2013)

*Marietta*

_North Konoha Training Grounds: Us? Fight?...Okay II​_
Watching a plan you had unfold gave such a satisfying sensation that couldn?t help, but send your face muscles into action and cause a small to find its way across your face. That heighten sense that of accomplishment that made you stand back and start shaking her head in approval at how everything was going down, perhaps even better than what you had thought initially. Yea, that?s what people would normally feel during their execution and observing the aftermath, except Marietta. She was just as serious looking and intimidating as she?d always been. Being a shinobi means being tricky, deceiving your opponents when the opportunity presents itself, she was taking this just a serious as she would anything else, albeit it was a much smaller scale of serious than normal. If there was a scale ranging from one to ten, this would more than likely be a three point five possible a point lower.

Still it was quite the show seeing Shizuo kick at Hirari, only for her to roll out the way and then watch as he punched and kicked nothing other than the air. From there it seems that the Hyuuga would get kind of serious, as she activated her Byakugan and turned her attention toward Marietta. Her arms still folded, the blue eyed kunochi stared back, watching her very intently. Whether it was a sparring match or not, getting into a close quarter encounter with a Hyuuga was never a fantastic idea, even if the confidence she hailed she?d never let it grow any more than a positive outlook of her own abilities. Situation then turned into something?a bit more morbid for her taste. Suddenly goose shit was flung in her direction, kicked up by Hirari, who then decided to trick Shizuo just as she did earlier.

Consequently, whether she was planning on it or not, this was enough to bump that two or three point five up to an eight. 

_?We?re flinging shit??_ 

Marietta thought to herself the greenish-brown droppings make fly through the air and then just ever so slightly skid across her pants leg, as she moved back. I guess it was needless to say that Marietta was?a little on the peeved off side of things.

?? necessario disporre di un manzo??
(You must have a beef?)

If she wanted the girl?s attention, she got it, as Marietta walked off toward one of the shorter trees in the area, about eight feet.  The young girl gripped the base of the tree and began ripping out of the ground from its roots.

?I guess we?re hitting the mattresses, Hyuuga Hirari!?? 

Marietta roared as she swung the tree over and then flung it like a javelin at the Hyuuga girl.

Perhaps she was going a little bit over board, but a hot temper often encourages such.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
_Guess she's tired of your shit..._

As he felt the ground tremble slightly at Marietta's picking up of the tree, Shizuo took his blindfold off.  It wasn't in defiance of their sensei, but rather to make sure he wasn't killed in the midst of what he felt was a rapidly escalating training session.  Drawing his sword as he saw Marietta fling the makeshift javelin, Shizuo darted up, intercepting it perpendicular to its motion in midair with alarming speed, and made a hand sign as his tanto sank in.  The base of the log shattered then, the small bits and pieces scattering about in a miniature rain of debris.  With a foot on the meat of it before destroying it, he flipped back, sliding across the ground to a crouch.  Then, standing up straight, and making a note of Hirari's activated Doujutsu, he sheathed, and put the blindfold back on, sighing.  

These girls were going to end up killing him.  He bowed once to Brawly sensei in reverence for breaking his rules momentarily...


----------



## Island (Mar 18, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds

What the actual fuck?

My eyes widened as Marietta uprooted a whole tree and flung it like a javelin across the battlefield at me. Although Shizuo didn?t buy my admittedly poor attempt at tricking him to attack, he _did_ destroy the tree and save me the trouble of? getting crushed beneath the weight of a flying tree. Of course, in doing so, he had to remove his blindfold, and this made Brawly-sensei visibly upset?

*?SHIZUOOO-KUUUUUN!?* Fightin? Brawly-sensei released a thunderous roar and flickered out of sight.

Just as Shizuo got back on his feet and into a standing position, Brawly-sensei reappeared, planting his fist deep into Shizuo?s stomach!

I winced at what I saw, wishing I could look away, but of course, that was the downside to having three-hundred and sixty degree vision. You couldn?t just look somewhere else and pretend that the guy who just saved you from being crushed wasn?t being pummeled by overly excitable thirty-something-year old man.

*?YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO REMOVE YOUR BLINDFOLD!?* Brawly-sensei practically spat in Shizuo's face as he spke, but I imagined that the latter was probably gasping for breath and more worried about whether or not he would ever be able to digest food again.

I stared blankly at what I was watching, momentarily distracted from whatever Marietta was up to?


----------



## Kei (Mar 18, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
Vora couldn?t even fathom how big the city was, it was bigger than any village, but far away it seemed so small. She should have known better, but the excitement screwed her vision and she could never get that back. She was lost in the buildings, the alleys, the streets, and the parks; Port City was a big jungle of huge towers. 

Even though this was true, Vora didn?t falter she was on a mission, she couldn?t, and she wouldn?t. There was something on the line and even though she didn?t know what it was, that driving force was enough to make her keep going.

No matter how long this might take she wasn?t going to quit, not yet, Maggie still needed her.

?Where am I?? Vora asked herself as she continued to walk, her legs were burning but she continued straight. The alley between two buildings was a dirty one, some type of mud got stuck in her flats, and her stockings were ripped from the last encounter with that man. 

?A lovely lady like yourself shouldn?t be walking down a dark alley like this monster might prey on an unsuspecting girl.? A voice called out to her, Vora had to mentally stop herself from rolling her eyes, Port City had a lot of creeps that love to talk to you from behind. 

She turned around and instantly caught her breath; behind her was the most beautiful man that she ever seen. He wore a suit, a well-tailored suit at that, his light blue hair complimented his beautiful blue eyes, and the Spade tattoo underneath his eye would be unattractive on all but he really did compliment it. Vora couldn?t help but notice that she was a mess and she tugged down her dress and straighten her hair with her free hand.

She was a mess in front of this man!

He smirked and she almost fainted, ?You are not from around here are you?? he asked her and she furiously shook her head, ?My, what are you doing here? Are you lost??

?Um?? Vora looked down at her feet, ?No?No I?m not?I was looking for someone??

Vora jumped when she heard him come closer and she couldn?t help but take a step back, she didn?t want him to see her like this! She was unattractive in body and in personality, and just being by this person who looked like he bathed in moonlight for a living was just too much for her to take.

?Oh goodness did you trip? Your tights are all ripped up and your hair is a clumpy mess.? He said, Vora looked up to tell him that it wasn?t a problem but he was so close that he had grabbed her a strand of her hair and she couldn?t say anything else, ?But it?s so soft, you take care of it well don?t you??

?Ah?.?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 18, 2013)

*The Kid
Two Shadows*

The Kid opened up the door to their objectives room and peeked in. She was fast asleep without a care in the world but little did she know there was an extraction team funded by the criminal underworld here for her. 

"Tough life bird."

The Kid decided that he was going to stay in her room lest someone....

*SHATTER*

The last sentence was going to be, "come through the window", which just seemed redundant now that The Kid had a masked assailant dressed in stealth black in front of him. The reality set in for our silver haired corsair as he dropped down into a fighting stance. Knees bent, his left arm up to guard, and his right half cocked for some instant offense. The one who came through the window cocked his head to the side seemingly perplexed that this child was going to fight him. 

"Aye mate I'm confused myself. I'm confused that your confused that I'm here which believe me mate is confusing in and of itself for me too. Savvy?"

The masked intruder attacked right as The Kid launched those last two syllables. As if the word "savvy" was an insult aimed at the chaste of the attacker's mother, what was it about this word that sent people over the edge? Considering  "masky", the best name The Kid could come up with given the circumstances, had rushed at him brandishing a kunai it must have been a trigger word.

The masked attacker took a hefty cut that arced upward almost splitting The Kid's nose, but he jumped backward narrowly avoiding the hack. The slash created a razor sharp blow back that cut from the bridge of The Kid's nose to the top of it. This was not the power of a dimwit goon; this was the lethality of a trained assassin. The enemy lunged forward taking advantage of the opening left by the backstep; lowering his shoulder and drilling our favorite Brit in the gut. The air sieved from his lungs but he kept his wits about him and drove his elbows into the back of the attackers cranium with all of his might. A grunt of pain escaped from the stunned attacker as The Kid fell onto his back, rebounded off the floor, and landed on bended knee his position underneath the masked assassin. Starting from the bottom he bent his arm and rifled it into masky's grill causing his head to click upward with a backward stagger.

*BOOM*

A building rattling explosion could be heard from the down the hall where Shobu had gone. Luckily this floor had been cleared of any other patients so there would be no casualties but the sounds of war were evident from the explosion. The attacking squad seemed to have formulated a simple but effective plan that The Kid was able to decipher in this moment. Send numbers to distract and draw out the brunt of the defending fighting force while sending the most effective operative to get the target. This led the swashbuckler to a very startling conclusion; right now he was trading blows with someone who was probably out of his weight class. Without help from his teammates he was going to have to stall as best as he could and hope Shobu would be able to overcome his opponents. Taking the time to recover The Kid got to his feet and readied himself for round two.

"Oi you pack quite a wallop mate. If I?m not too careful you?re going to wind up putting me six feet below. Where I come from it?s customary for two blokes to exchange names before having a row, but this isn?t meant to be a row. So I reckon I should probably let you know my name since you?re trying to kill me. I?m The Kid and you gotta say the whole thing, savvy??

Masky simply nodded without saying a word as he too got into a fighting stance not so dissimilar to The Kid?s. It was a very neutral stance albeit geared for a more reactionary attack than a proactive one.

?The problem for you mate is that my shackles are not exactly on since it?s just you and me. I don?t want to fight but I can?t let you take the lass to your quarters either. I?m not na?ve enough to assume there is a peaceful resolution that doesn?t involve you taking her and me stopping you either.?

*KURO*

Just like that The Kid was gone from masky?s sight?​


----------



## Kei (Mar 18, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
?Will you tell me what you are looking for?? he asked her, he was completely calm and so gentle, everything about him reminded her of a smooth heir from one of her stories. Someone that screamed out beauty, refinement, and at the same time the warmth that made female?s heart skip a beat. Vora couldn?t help but to grab her chest and look away from him, just knowing that her heart was beating wild from being next to him was shameful!

?N-n-no, I will find it myself?? Vora said as she felt him grabbed her shoulder and push her closer to him, Vora like out a small whimper. He was okay with such a dirty girl like her!?

He looked down at her and smiled, ?That hurts,? he said, ?As a man, its my duty to help such a cute young girl like yourself, please tell me I know my way around the city and I could help you if you need it.?

He called her cute! Vora almost lost all control of herself and fainted when he said that but she had to stand tall, she had to keep the unattractive monster that was her emotions down! Although, he called her cute?That was enough to have a blush dominate her face. Such a well refined man like him wouldn?t tell a lie, though that was what snapped her back in reality and Vora slowly unhooked his arm off of her.

She almost reached in her bag before she realized that she gave the pills to that pathetic low life creature. 

?Do you know anything by the name of angel text?? she asked him, she had to continue on with her job, no matter how attractive he was, and he was very attractive, she had to continue on, ?My friend?I don?t want my friend to have it anymore!?

?I know about angel text?Though its your friend choice isn?t it whether she continues or not.? He said, ?You don?t blame the dealer for the junkie?s action.?

?She is not a junkie?? Vora hissed at him, though he only smiled she took great offense to that, no one should talk about Maggie like that, ?Whatever, do you know who can I talk to, to stop the deals around Blue?s Inn??

?Yes?You are talking one of them?? He said and Vora mouth almost dropped but she had to act fast, she reached down in her bag but something had cut her, Vora yanked her hand back up and cursed as she saw blood run down her wrist.

?Tsk tsk tsk, no need to fight now do we.? He said, a spade card in his hand, but it was the Ace of Spade that cut her wrist.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 18, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

"Whooooooooooooooa!" I quickly jump out of the way as Kateshi's meets my attack by throwing several kunai, barely evading them as they flew past my face. Hands still flared up in flame, I surge forward with a Shunshin towards my opponent, undeterred by his attempt at defending himself. He'd need to do a lot better than kunai if he wanted to stop me from attacking. Who did he think I was? Some Academy Student? Pfft.  "Try and block this!" I taunted my opponent, my fist moving forward, positioning itself for the punching motion to follow . . .

Before I reveal it to be a feint.

A few steps before I'm within direct punching range of my opponent, I leap up acrobatically, back-flipping through the air to land behind Kateshi, and strike him from behind with my attack, the flame on my hand smaller than it was before, but still burning brightly as I fed it more and more chakra. It was a good thing I had soldier pills, and by moving behind Kateshi, I'd be facing both Kateshi and Misa, and considering her abilities, the latter wasn't one I'd like to have behind me in a fight. Feints were one of the first things my grandpa taught me, saying that they were a key to winning battles. 

"True warriors don't fight with their fists. They fight with their mind. Just like how you must bait and lure a fish before catching it, you must also deceive your opponent and hide your true attack." Or something cheesy like that. Nice advice and all, but I swear he just took some stuff from the fortune cookies we seemingly had an endless supply of and just rewrote them.


----------



## Kei (Mar 18, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
“Come now cutie, listen to your elder and put your hands up where I can see them.”

Vora slowly put her hands up, this alley was small and with her strength and speed there was no way she could get out of here with pure force alone. There was a slim chance of her getting out here alive and the man in front of her seem to have brain cells in his head to understand that at this moment she was his. Vora cursed at herself, this beautiful person ended up being the most beautiful evil person, but she didn’t frit…

If he wanted to kill her then he would have already done as soon as they met, but he seemed as though he wanted to talk. A beautiful villain like him wouldn’t have wasted time with formalities and other things, it would be a quick job, she was just a child, and it would be like snapping a piece of celery in half if it came to a fight.

“Now, don’t get me wrong I don’t like fighting girls, and I absolutely hate fighting those weaker than me. So let’s pretend that didn’t happen.” He said, Vora only smiled as he took a jab at her, “Now you have been looking for a dealer, the supplier or the creator? Please specify your needs, it is.” 

“I just want to protect my friend,” Vora noticed that she said friend, even though she didn’t know the woman, and she didn’t consider anyone close. It felt as it almost natural to say that Maggie was her friend, “I promise I won’t make any unnecessary demands...”

He smiled, “I don’t think you are in any place to make demands cutie.”

“Okay, suggestions.” Vora said and he continued on wearing that same smile, like he wasn’t holding her up at card point, “I think a business man would listen to a suggestion…”

“Good girl, I am listening.” He said as he clapped his hands together, “What suggestion might you have in mind?”

“I would like to suggestion that you shouldn’t sell things to the Blue Inn or anyone that works there.” She said as she looked at the ground, there was still no way that she would be able to forcefully push herself out there.

“Mm and why should I listen to someone like you, you don’t have any money or power, so what do I gain from talking to you or even listening to you?” he asked her

“Nothing.” Vora said, there was no reason to lie about her social standing or money, she was just a girl who happened to be a ninja, “Though you already know that don’t you?”

He didn’t say anything which concluded that she was correct, “I just want to save a friend and her future, I have nothing to give and I have nothing to gain.”

“Catch!” He told her, Vora held out her hands and there was the pill, Angel Text, “I love honesty, but I honor bravery more. If you take it, then I will make sure that you will never have to worry about dealers around Blue ever again.”

Vora looked at him suspiciously, “That simple, just like that I take it and you leave that place alone?”

“I have no reason to lie…” He said,  “Now what are you going to do.”

There was nothing left to do, she popped the pill her mouth and dry swallow the pill whole..


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 18, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Bring it on flaming tornado!
My attempt to haste his assault faltered, as I wash my kunais pass him by merely reaching its goal. It all went to nothing. Should have known mere kunais wouldn?t faze him but I had to try. His burning fist was getting near impact range of him. Jeeha was all confident of his movements, but right before hitting he had jumped over me. It was a decoy attack. He got behind me, trying to get me from behind, but this could work at my favor.  I had to think fast. I can?t let him get the upper hand. I can?t lose to them. I Won?t lose to them. I moved forward distancing myself from his attack, while in motion I turned myself back, having a kunai with a paper bomb tide on to it, throwing it beneath his feet and then making a hand seal attempting to ignite it.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 18, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

"Oi, oi." I mutter, seeing Kateshi dashing forward and throwing a kunai with an exploding tag attached to it at the ground beneath my feet, the seals inscribed on the paper glowing a crimson red to signify that it was one of those manually activated ones. "Isn't this going a _bit_ too far?" I frown, leaping backwards just as Kateshi formed the seal and activated the paper bomb. In front of me, the paper bomb and kunai exploded instantly in a large fiery explosion, destroying the ground with it's destructive force.

Was he trying to kill me or something? That explosion could have blown off my leg! Jeez, this kid doesn't play. 

Well, if he wanted to go dangerous, then I could as well. Leaping away from the explosion as it closed in on me, my hands began moving through a series of seal sequences, going through seals one by one as I was temporarily protected by the fire of the explosion Kateshi made. "_Tiger, monkey, boar, horse, tiger._" I recited in my head as I went through each seal, gathering and kneading chakra within my chest, before bringing it upwards. Holding on the tiger seal, I wait until the cloud of smoke dissipates and reveals Kateshi before releasing the jutsu. "*Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu*!" I call, as I release a great, burning ball of fire from my mouth, steam trailing after it as it flew towards my opponent, razing the ground as it flew towards it's target.


----------



## Fedster (Mar 18, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Team Release: Spar of Team 6!_
_Wind Release: Gale Palm Training_

"Aha! Found you!", The place was the Kumogakure Library, the time was...Well, before all this fighting nonsense. The person was Misa Nekome, recent graduated from the Ninja Academy, and the bright, bright future of her clan...Or at least, that's what her parents say. The thing was, she was going to be remember for her abilities, and that was what led her here. Her objective was a scroll with a powerful jutsu; the Gale Palm jutsu. She hunted frantically for it for the last three hours, but at last, in one dark corner of the library, she found it, along with some other Wind Release techniques. Since not many people in Kumo had that chakra nature, the library only had the essentials, focusing more on Lighting Release and whatnot.

Misa placed the dusty scroll on a table, and opened it. Some of the dust flew towards her, making her cough and activating her gag reflex, making some people disgusted in the process. When she was done, her eyes were hypnotized by the explanation, the illustrations, and other -ations. "I only have to clap? Well, that sounds easy enough.", She looked around, seeing if there were many people in there. Her gagging made the readers to either abandon the library or move away from her. The perfect crime.

She spitted her hands and rubbed them together. The library was about to know what Fuuton was all about. _'Wind Release:'_, She clapped loudly, still seating at the table, _'Gale Palm Jutsu!'_

...
Wait for it.
...
Waaaaait for it.
...
Nothing.

"Miss, I'll have to ask you to leave."

============================
Back to the present.
============================

Misa was sent flying after Jeeha pull the barrier jutsu out and landed on her buns. Thank Goodness nobody thought of attacking her, because she would be so vulnerable right now. She got up quickly and ready to face...Her two team mates fighting each other. She had been left out. No longer important to the spar. Defeated. _Oh, no they didn't._, Misa thought. If Kateshi and Jeeha thought for one moment she was out, they were wrong. She meant business right now.

They turned the fight into a firework extravaganza, sending expolsive kunais and flames everywhere. But she believed that, with a good gust of wind, she would be in again in no time. She prepared to activate Great Breakthrough, when the memory of a scroll ame to her mind. _Gale Palm! Of course!_, It was so obvious, and yet, she didn't think about it. But, could she do it? She remember what to do, but theory was different than practice.

She started to focus. She needed to send the chakra to her palms, appearantly, something she forgot to do earlier. When she felt it, she locked her eyes on the fight. _Wind Release: Gale Palm Jutsu!_ And she clapped.

The air was compressed, and the powerful gale that was expected from the jutsu. "WHO IS OUT NOW, SUCKERS!?", She cried over the sound of the wind, but she wasn't sure they could hear her. All she knew is that they would probably learn to fly today.


----------



## Kei (Mar 18, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky​
After swallowing it Vora just stood still for a moment, she was waiting for that trip of all trips, or something that will spin her out of control. Although nothing happened, for a few minutes she believed she just ate a piece of candy. She looked at the blue hair man and he only smiled as he stepped out of the way for her.

?You did that so fast, without even questioning if its poison or not, I will consider that true friendship.? He said as he straightens up his tie, ?With this I believe we strike up a deal, you won?t have to worry about people coming to your friends place anymore.?

Vora didn?t know what to say, she didn?t think about what if this was poison, she didn?t think about anything at all. The realization that she did this for a person that she didn?t even know, or just because she cried in front of her. Vora didn?t do anything at first but she thought that nothing was worst than someone who abandon those who needed help, she wasn?t a hero, of course she wasn?t this was her own personal feelings moving her to do something this endangering of her life.

Thinking about that Vora began to move, but then her vision got blurry, as if the ground began to move on its own. She felt her knees getting weak as she collapsed on the ground, but that didn?t stop the ground from covering her hands.

?Oh my?Are you experiencing your first trip?? She heard his voice, but it wasn?t smooth anymore, it was almost like a robot, dislocated and fuzzy, ?Come on now?You gotta make it home.?

Vora stood up, but the ground felt as though it was trying to swallow her! This wasn?t true, this was just her brain getting all mushy, but god did the cement fill like mud.  Vora continued to move as if she was pushing through mud, she cursed herself as she continued but the mud was just getting higher and soon she was struggling to see over it.

?It?s all in your head Vora?Just keep moving, it?s all in your head, and this is not real!? Vora yelled at herself but that didn?t convince her as the mud over took her head and she was drowning dirt and water! Vora struggled to breath but the mud continues to push, burying her, nothing but dirt filled her vision.  Vora was too far gone from thinking this was not real, she just wanted to get out of the mud. 

A bright light caught her attention from behind, she turned her body around and the light was destroying the mud, Vora moved towards the light and soon the light engulfed her and she felt the lightness of her body return and the mud around her disappear.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 18, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama
Bring it on flaming tornado!

 The paper bomb ignited creating flash of light, followed by a loud, screaming explosion. Jeeha decided to stop his attack and evaded the explosion by moving backwards.  I might have taken it too far but I had to stop him. Even though I could have blown his legs off in the process, thus rendering from ever walking again. I regained my balance once my body stopped moving. The warm wind from the explosion had gotten to me. I could feel it hot air brush my pale gray skin, the pressure of it caused a gust of wind to pass by me, making my hair and clothes move randomly from side to side, as the dust and smoke formed into a dark brown cloud. The cloud started to fade, revealing what was kept hidden in the other side of its opaque texture. There I saw Jeeha creating a ball of fire about 3 feet taller than I. It seemed easy to evade, all I needed to is just move away quickly, but sadly that wasn’t the situation. At the distance I heard a sound of what it seemed to be a clap and then a voice screaming right after it.

WHO IS OUT NOW, SUCKERS!?" 

It was Misa.  She had created a gale of wind by making her elemental chakra collide within her clap. Shit. Why did she have to go and do that? The fireball had Jeeha had created had drastically expanded, getting bigger and wider. Moving aside to dodge this wasn’t going to happen. Damn it Misa. I quickly thought of a solution that could get me out of this riddle. I made various hand signs as fast as I could and clapped my hands, creating a long range ice spear. A normal might not make it over but with my spear I can. I ran forward to get some momentum and stab be the icy spear to the ground, using my strength to push my body as jumped as high as I could successfully. My body along the way made a sideways flip as it also spins, like a spinning clock. Time to get to put my acrobatics to good use. I had reached to my pouch for four shurikens, that held between my fingers and then lunched at Misa attempting to either hit her or delay from any other attacks.  When my feet touched the ground I rushed to Jeeha. I would then strike him with a barrage of swipes with my blade.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 18, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky  and Devils on the Earth​
The light had shined upon her and the next thing she realized was that she was at the inn. Her body felt light and her stomach was warm. There was nothing wrong with her, looking at herself she was thinking that she would be seeing bugs crawl out of her and things of that nature. Although at this point she felt actually really good, something was making her all happy and giddy even, Vora gave it to that she had saved Maggie and that everything was okay now! And to top it all off she did it all by herself, it was hard but she did it by herself!

Vora couldn?t help but rush into the inn, not minding the workers she wanted to tell Maggie about the good news. She wouldn?t have to worry about the temptation because it wasn?t going to be around ever again, her and her son would be able to have a nice life together! Vora rushed up to the first floor where she had laid her down at and knocked on the door.

?Maggie!? Vora smiled as she knocked on the door, she was so happy that it even came out of her voice, ?Maggie are you up? Open the door Maggie!?

Vora through the window, the sun was about to raise meaning that one she was out longer than she expected and the second Maggie should be up around this time. Vora frowned as she waited patiently at the door, did she get up when Vora left? How long was she gone? Vora pounded on the door this time, was she a deep sleeper.

?Maggie! Maggie it?s me Vora!? Vora called out this time she let the worry slip out, but no one came to the door, Vora tried to open the door but it was locked, maybe she already went out on some runs for the inn, but for some reason doubt clouded her mind.

Something was wrong and Vora could feel it in her gut, the happy go lucky feeling was wiped out as if it didn?t exist in the first place. Vora reached into her bag and pulled out the basic things you need to pick a door, she pulled out two hair pins and slid them into the locked. Her mother taught her about this when she was younger, but it didn?t really come to use until she really needed to. Like when her mother locked sweets in the cabinet?

Vora had 5 cavities after that?

Pushing the hair pins in, once she picked the correct lock she used the second hair pin and slid it in, slowly turning the knob. Vora looked both ways as she heard the door click, removing the hair pins and placing in the bag she opened up the door.

?Mag---? Her voice went out

Maggie was dead?.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 18, 2013)

*Team 4*​_Dream ((First Person))

The light was fading, creating new shadows and dark patches around me. Eyes glimmered from tree hollows. The wind wailed between distorted trunks, carrying the sickly stink of wood rot. I moved faster, ignoring the briars that caught at my jeans, the damp leaves that grimed my skin. I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves. I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves.

The trees stood utterly still, statues in a living museum where no leaf dared to fall. I could hear the sounds of branches creaking, feet shuffling through detritus, squirrels chattering, leaves rustling, wind whistling around the trunks of trees, disturbing the leaves. Green, brown, dead fall, fallen trees, logs, branches, twigs, fallen leaves, ferns, underbrush, moss, brambles, thickets, ivy, berry bushes, pine needles, pine cones, acorns, insects, rabbits, birds, squirrels, lizards, mice, foxes, spider webs I could see all these things. It was such a frightening experience, that I couldn't help, but scream out knowing no one could hear me.

I fell to the ground sobbing my eyes out just begging to go hope. It seemed like my own personal hell. It was much too quiet with no one around, I was alone something I'd never wanted to experience again. This forest, it may have seemed peaceful, but it was hell on earth. Suddenly I shot up from off the ground as I heard footsteps. The crushing of the leaves was loud as they neared me.

"STAY AWAY FROM ME!'

I screamed seemed to bellow out as thousands of dark figures began pouring into the forest surrounding me. They seemed to laugh, more akin to a cackle, as they dark figures began to surround me, smothering me till I couldn't breathe, grapping me around the throat, beating me with punches and kicks. The more they punched and kick the hotter I became. Slapping me across my face, stabbing in the gut, the pain racked through my body, but it energized me. At that moment when I was high on pain I noticed a gleam in the distance. I reached my hand out and in a flash one of the dark figure's heads rolled to the ground next to me. He's blood splattered across my face and trickled down into my mouth.

"ARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"

I roared out like a possessed beast and let my chakram fly. I began to cleave my way through the horde, enjoying the sound of my blade cutting through their flesh.

"PAIN, PAIN, PAIN! IT'S SOOOOOO-"_

*"Azumo-sensei, snap out of it!"*

Azumo was immediately shot out of her...erotic dream as she would say. A loud whistle echoed through the growth of trees she was in. The sound coming in fast from behind her Azumo jumped into a nearby tree to avoid the chakram as it cleanly cut through a nearby tree causing it to fall. The Hyuuga?s great white eyes seem to be gray and glazed over as she gracefully fell to the ground below her.

"You were completely zoned out?are you okay?" A male shnobi asked coming up from behind her. Azumo didn't say anything at first as she let her breathing get back in rhythm still feeling the effects of the dream she just had.

_"I...had that dream again. These urges I have are getting stronger...Mi-Minori?what should I do? If things continue going as they are now then?"_ She worriedly thought to herself.

"Thank you for snapping me out of it...hmmm?" 

The green haired Hyuuga turned around to be met with two teens, obviously genins that stood before her. One was a girl who looked absolutely extravagant, such was her style of clothes and demeanor that she simple exudes elegance, yet Azumo could see something in her eyes, something that she was definitely trying to hide. She stood next to a boy of about the same age, with hair as white as the falling snow, and a mask that covered his eyes. It was all too obvious who this boy was, as the Hyuuga began to nibble on the inside her of lip just a bit, he looked just as delicious as his relative.

?Ah if it isn?t Hisashi, you cute little thing, it?s so good to see you.? 

I didn?t like the way she was staring *AT ALL*. I know I was a handsome sexy beast, with a particular?you know, that was on the above average side, but?I got the feeling that if she and I were alone, she wouldn?t hesitate to molest me.

?Nice to see you to Azumo sensei-hey, this is Masami Senju, and we got your message to rendezvous with you here.? I said attempting to take some of the heat off of myself.

?It is great to meet someone of the esteem Hyuuga clan. I look forward to learning some of the knowledge and wisdom that you hold.? Masami, as lady like as possible, bowed to the older woman. 

?I?ve heard all about you from Minori-sama; please continue to watch over little Hisashi will you.? 

?Yes, sensei.?

?Fantastic, now that you?re both here. I am Azumo Hyuuga, and we are officially recognized as Team 4.?



​


----------



## Kei (Mar 18, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky and Devils on the Earth​
Dead was too much of a tame word to describe the scene, if there was any other word, if there was any other way to describe this scene Vora would say it. Though she couldn?t even if she did find that word, her eyes widen at the horror and her lips quivered. How long was she gone?! Vora felt herself get sick, her stomach was rolling over and over again as if stuck in a blender. Again she felt her knees give out as she fell to the floor, she covered her mouth but that didn?t stop her body from vomiting. It was like her body was forced feed something it didn?t want and it just wanted to get out. It made her throat burn and her heart felt like someone was gripping it.

Maggie was everywhere, her blood was everywhere, it stained the carpet and the wall. Her body was as if someone had ripped it apart and placed it on random sides of the room! Vora backed away from the scene pushing herself against the wall, her hands were covered in blood without her realizing it, and just staring at the blood soaked carpet and walls made her realize that this was real.

This wasn?t what she learnt in the academy! She seen bodies, it was a part of training, but this, Vora eyes widen as tears blurred her sight.

?Ah?? She was just alive when she had left her, she was okay and she was smiling, and crying! And now, her head was on the bathroom door! Vora lip quivered, there was nothing she could say, her throat still burnt and just making a whimper, but she got up.

There was no way, there was absolutely no way that this was real and this was just a really bad trip.  Vora went over to her head, and she almost broke, Maggie?s eyes were blank and staring right back at her. Vora got on her knees as she brushed her fingers against Maggie?s head. It was so cold, compared to the warmth that she felt a minute ago, she was like ice to Vora fingers.

Maybe that was when everything hit her like a ton of bricks, and maybe that was when Vora realized that the woman was pregnant with her son. That she was just planning her whole life just a minute ago and she was promising that she was going to be a good mother. It was this woman head with these same lips that ushered out the words, cute.  Vora whimpering turn into crying, and then it turned into a scream.

Even though there was no amount of crying, bawling, or cursing that would bring her back. Vora couldn?t help but cry harder, scream louder, and curse herself for not being  with Maggie. If she was there maybe it was a way to stop this from happening, whatever THIS was supposed to be! 

_?Preettyyyyyyyyy litttttllleeeeee thinnnnngggggg.?_ A voice slithered out, _?Nooooowwww you shoooouuullddn?tttt screeeeammm.?_

Vora wailings stop as she turned around and her fear escalated twice as much, in front of her was the man she kicked in the stomach repeatedly.  Though this time something was different, everything about him was different, and that wasn?t a good thing. 

?Now?I?ll put you to rest??


----------



## Kei (Mar 18, 2013)

_Vora _
Arc One: Angels in the Sky and Devils on the Earth-End-









​
He tackled her down to the ground so hard and fast that Vora didn’t have time to process it! His hands tried to wrap around her neck but Vora moved to the side and crawled from underneath him, though he grabbed her legs pulling her back to the ground. The wetness of the blood made it easy for him to slide her back down to him, her bag was pulled off of her, but it gave her a chance to pull something out of her bag.

Vora quick thinking made her pull out a book as he dragged her back down to him, as she turned around she quickly slammed the book across his face with a loud thud.  She expected him to go down or at least curse in pain, that was what a normal person would do, but he didn’t do anything. He didn’t move at all, he actually began to chuckle, and with one swift motion the book was out of her hand across the other side of the door again.

_“You bitch! You dare think you’d hit me again!”_ He yelled as he grabbed a fist full of her long hair, yanking her up he slammed her face in the mirror. Vora grit her teeth as her face was bashed over and over again until the glass broke and then shattered, pieces fell to the ground but a piece got in her eye.

He yanked her hair until she fell back to the ground, his hands wrapped around her neck again, but this time he placed all his body weight on her stomach. Vora kicked, but she couldn’t scream as he tightens his grip on her throat.  Vora tried to gasp for breath but that made the situation worst and soon she felt her heart beat faster, as if it was trying to jump out of her chest. 

_*“Heheheheee! Die! Die! Die!” *_

His voice was beginning to fade as well as her sight, her body was pushing itself to the limit, trying to gasp for air, and Vora realized that there was no one here to help her. There was no one here to save her! She was going to die here! And no one will know! She was going to leave her family behind, when they needed her the most!

Vora forced herself to concentrate, one hand was on his, and the other reached around until she felt something sharp. She didn’t even realize what she had in her hand until she swiped it at him, cutting his eye! She held the piece of glass so tightly that it had cut the palm of her hand, he screamed in pain as he rolled off of her. Vora  crawled, she didn’t want to die! She didn’t want to die!

She didn’t want to die! 

In the corner of the room there was a bat, probably used for protection, but Maggie didn’t get to use that when she died. Vora grabbed the bat with both hands and walked over to the man, he was still screaming in pain!

But that was barely the pain Maggie felt when she died!

She lifted the bat over her head and when he saw her do so, he screamed almost as if he was going to beg for his life. Though those screams were short lived as she brought the bat down on his head,  he fell to the ground but Vora wasn’t done. She brought it down harder and harder, each hit was her putting all her strength into it! 

His face was being crushed in with each hit, though as she lifted up the bat one more time, he managed to choke something out…

_“P-plwease…Plwarse….” _The jaw that she broke and the blood he was choking on made it hard to hear him, but she listened, _“I-I’m sorry…I’m sorrrrrryyyy pleaawassse forgive me!”_

Vora slammed the bat across his face one more time, crushing in his skull! His blood was splatted everywhere, and mixed in with Maggie’s. It was on her face and her clothes, her stockings, and her white shoes.  Vora tried to capture her breath, but she fell down to the ground, everything was spinning, spinning, and spinning…

Then everything went black


----------



## Cjones (Mar 18, 2013)

*Marietta*

_North Konoha Training Grounds_

Sliced and diced, criss and cross, there was some fancy sword work Shizuo had decided to display, turning the entire tree that Marietta had hauled and flung at the Hyuuga into nothing, but debris and falling chunks for lumber. This fancy work came at a price; however, as the boy had to take off his blind fold in the midst of the whole thing, which wasn?t that great of an idea. Even with the apology to Brawly-sensei, Shizuo was quickly on the receiving end of a very horrid thrashing, the punch that connected to his gut was just downright nasty, awful, and sickening. Even Marietta could feel the power behind that blow, and she was standing a good few feet away from him. 

Still, none of it mattered not, as he brought that upon himself, which in turn meant that he would be incapacitated for awhile which would leave just Hirari and herself. Just like she had found before, looking on and flinching at Brawly-sensei pretty much fisted Shizuo?s entire stomach, lifting off the ground in the process, Hirari was doing the same and left herself wide open. Even in a training session, no matter what was happen, you should never turn your back to your opponent. It can and will be taken as an insult, and with your guard down it left one open for a very critical blow. Pouncing from her position Marietta vaulted over toward the unaware Hirari.

?Dynamic Entry.? 
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 18, 2013)

= Kyuuzu Hankyo =
*Tricks of the Trade*:_ Forbidden Entrance_​
_"Kyuuzu.  What's your location?"_

"Fifteen meters outside of the rendezvous point, closing fast."

A shadow leaped from the treeline into a quarry.  Rain was coming down heavy, which aided them immensely, making impossible for the living darkness to be tracked by scent.  A pair of feet wrapped in black sandals landed on a large, wet stone.  Chakra was concentrated to the feet almost effortlessly in order to prevent slipping.  The shadow revealed itself to be a human figure enshrouded in a black hooded cloak, the shadows thrown by the hood hiding the face of the person under it, until a brief flash of lightning revealed the calm and collected face of one Hankyo Kyuuzu, a genin shinobi of the Village Hidden in Sand.  Usually shinobi of his rank wouldn't be found this far away from the village, but with the threats of rapidly approaching wartime and Black's preemptive movement, he found himself very near to the border of White's controlled territory.  However, even so, a mere training exercise this far out of Sunagakure was purely asinine.  Asiten.  Asieleven, even.  He had definitely made the Jounin in charge of his training fully aware of that, but she had managed to... convince him of going through with it.

Incredible strength and incredible sex appeal had this weird way of working in every instance that they were used.

Kyuuzu looked left and right before sighing to himself, a noise that was barely audible above the noise created by the pattering of rain on stone.  _So we're gonna play this game?  She loves to be difficult._  He performed a single ram seal, focusing chakra to his throat.  "Yointon: Hankyoteii."  _Hankyoteii...  Hankyoteii...  Hankyoteii hankyoteii._  The echoing from his immediately left came back early, bouncing off of a target in the distance.  He immediately loosed a kunai in the direction his echolocation had responded to, sending the weapon into a large bush.  The clink of metal on metal rose from the bush and a  stepped out of the bush, holding a kunai in a reverse grip, her left hand tightly wrapped around the handle of the blade.  She was Hyuna Toyotomi, his Jounin instructor.  She was a kunoichi from Kirigakure who has moved to Suna about three months ago.  She had begun training him after he graduated, which was a little over three weeks ago.  She approached him with an oversexed, sultry saunter (lol alliteration), a hand on her hip as she pulled down the mask covering her face.

"Good work, Kyuu-kuuun."  Kyuuzu leveled a glare at her, causing her to sigh.  "No sense of humor, I swear to God...  Anyway, it is time for the second part of this training exercise."  She grinned at him and launched a kunai in his direction, Kyuuzu barely managing to roll to his left, managing to escape harm.  "You are faced with an opponent who is too fast to run away from and to strong to defeat in battle.  What do you do?"  Without another word she rushed him, rocketing rapidly toward him with a dangerous expression.  Kyuuzu mentally prepared himself for this battle, drawing a kunai from the pouch on his back.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

Shizuo's eyes widened behind the blindfold as he had more air knocked out of him than his body currently possessed.  Stumbling back with a firm step, he clutched his stomach, closing his eyes.  The Hatake stood for a small window of time, holding his place, barely, but started shaking violently.  His breath came in hoarse, raspy gasps, and he then promptly crumpled onto the ground, growing still very quickly.  Brawly sensei shook his head disappointingly, crossing his arms as he stood beside his fresh kill with a somber look on his face.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 18, 2013)

*The Kid
The Other Side*

_"I've never been the strongest or fastest bloke. Actually without any pretense involved I'm not all that remarkable. But I reckon that's what makes me so bloody brilliant. I play to a strength that no one would really ever want to possess. I'm nobody's fool this opponent in front of me is leagues above me, but that's the difference between this chap and me. He thinks he can beat me because he is stronger than me, but I know I can beat him because he is stronger than me."_

- The Kid

"What the hell?"

It was an audible thought as I looked and saw that the young upstart had disappeared completely. Everything about this kid was confusing, the way he spoke, the obnoxious accent, the name and now this. After such big talk he up and ran away, but for brat I had to say he was fast...

"GUHHG"

The suddenness of the concussive force exerting on my kidney caused me to cry out in pain. I looked to my side and saw the brat, he had thrust his palm and landed a clean blow. The Kid hit like a bitch though so this wasn't going to drop me. In the blink of an eye I retaliated by driving my elbow toward his face but just like that he was gone again.

*SMASH*

His forearm smashed me right in the face knocking me backward as my brain rattled from the force. The glass on my helmet began to crack, it had absorbed most of the shock wave from the elbow but now this was starting to piss me off. There was no way a mere child could be this fast...

*WHOOSH*

I dashed forward back at him with my fist cocked back. Now I wasn't holding back as I moved faster than even the eyes of a trained shinobi could perceive but just like that he disappeared once more. This was absolutely impossible.

*CRACK*

The side of my head went numb and my ears had an incessant ringing plague them. My bell was quite literally rung as the glass of my mask shattered from the blow. I turned to the side to see him touch down on the ground. I had fallen to my knees at this point a massive headache bought on by the head trauma. The pain subsided as my adrenaline began to pump and my blood boiled underneath the surface. There was no way I'd lose to a child, none. I took off the helmet and undid my jacket, as leather was stylish but constricting. I was now ready to kick the shit out of this boy. He would not live to see the day his balls dropped.

_"That last kick to his head was bloody brilliant. I'm getting tired though "it" takes a lot out of me. I'll end this while he's still stunned... Bloody Hell!!"_

-The Kid​


----------



## Kei (Mar 18, 2013)

​Mysterious Blue Spade
_Prologue:  Adult Children_​
A life of a child these days was short, ninja’s hid behind children soldiers, and made them fight for something that they didn’t understand. So young, so innocent, and doused with blood at a young age, though maybe he shouldn’t talk. He was someone that they were taught to watch out for, to fear, and that was not far from the truth. Someone like himself was dangerous. Someone who was able to think for themselves, and act on their beliefs was the most dangerous person around.

He wasn’t a blind sheep like those who believed in the ninja way…

Those who believed in an abstract subject like that shouldn’t be present in his world, although it wasn’t as simple as killing roaches.  It was much more of an art to killing those weak minded individuals that believed that such things as being a ninja was needed in the world. Ninjas were more like bees, they sting, and they murder in groups.  Such savage little bugs when someone gets close to their hives…Ugly little creatures that were swelled with self-importance.

Though it was always the little bees that he took interest in, those that would need and want power when they grow bigger, but not only power, they will want knowledge too.

Stepping over the bodies, he got to one girl, dark skinned and her hair was like cream on chocolate. She was beautiful yet standards she was weak. Though to him she was strong, she was able to fight for her life with the little that she had.

So beautiful, poets around the world would love to meet her…

“Don’t you think it was horrible for doing that?” a voice said, “Master? You made her think that the man killed her friend…”

He picked her up, light as a feather she was, “I just wanted to test her…So young and full of hope, it’s a shame to see it get crushed like this.” He moved the hair from her face, she was sleeping like a baby.  Sleeping the way she did brought out all the childish features she had, if anyone would too look at this face it would be that of a parent looking at a child. 

“….Master…What are you planning?” The voice asked more sternly, “We should be leaving now.”

He only smiled as he looked at the child, “She won her life tonight, I just want to see her grow along with the other ones. Just move on with our plans, she will wake up in the hospital, and I can’t wait to see how this one grows.”

The voice didn’t say anything but it sighed as if it was defeated, “Yes master…I will continue with our plans.”

“To die, to sleep -
To sleep, perchance to dream - ay, there's the rub,
For in this sleep of death what dreams may come..”​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 18, 2013)

*The Kid
It Walks In*

That moment when your heart just stops and you are left breathless. You don't know if what you're seeing is good or bad.



*5.....4....3...2..1
ENGAGE HALEN*












Masky was a she and she was absolutely breath taking. The Kid stood there stupefied with his mouth wide open, his countenance an amalgam of overt awe and drooling adoration. The notion of giving her the girl for one night of earth shattering love making immediately crossed his mind. This fair bird was the epitome of sex appeal; buxom proportions, toned body, and that facial expression which let you know that this was not the kind of girl you fuck but the kind that fucks you. She stood up and he couldn't stop staring at her breast as they were held captive be their overlord, brassiere.  The Kid realized how uncool he must have looked gawking and felt the rivulet of drool coming down his mouth which he quickly wiped away. He needed to say something epic now...

"Listen here bint, I'm placing you under citizen's arrest on account of stealing my he---"

The amazing pick up line would not be finished as The Kid was absolutely rocked in the face and sent flying backward through the wall of the hospital room. Before he even realized what had happened the she-devil who had bedazzled him was in the air about to pounce with a kunai in hand. The Kid barrel rolled to the side and quickly scurried to his feet but by this time she was already in front of him ready to cut him off literally. The young corsair bent backward like a champion limbo practitioner and the kunai went over him as he continued to run forward with his back parallel to the ground. He righted himself just as the beauty broke into his guard again. 

*KURO*

Just like that he had disappeared into thin air once more causing the beauty formerly known as masky to roar with rage. Her lack of emotional control created an opening as The Kid appeared in front of her ready to deliver a knife-edge chop to her, but she grabbed his arm. She yanked him over her shoulder and smashed his body against the ground. A crater formed in the ground denoting the force she had used on him, but the biker beauty wasn?t done quite yet. She rose her foot above The Kid and stomped, over, and over, and over, and over, and over again. Her pent up frustration exploded as she threatened to stomp a hole through his body.

*THUD*

The beauty had fallen over and there was the body of a man dressed in black on top of her. As she pushed it off and recognized it as one of the extraction squad another body was thrown at her, but this time she was much more aware and dodged it. The beauty looked up and saw a certain scarred Chuunin from Kirikagure holding the last member of the extraction squad by the back of his shirt.

*?Should I really be surprised that the criminal is a deviant shotacon??*​


----------



## Island (Mar 19, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds
Meeting Fightin' Brawly

?Dynamic Entry!?

You know those times where you are just chilling and then all of a sudden, something comes at you and catches you completely off-guard. For example, there was a time when I was walking by some kids playing baseball or something and the ball went out of the field and smacked me right in the head. Obviously, I were not expecting to be struck by a rogue baseball because you were just walking down the street, minding your own business, and reading a book or something or something. The exact details aren't important. This situation was very similar; one moment I was standing there wondering what I should do about the whole ?My friend just got fisted by a grown man!? and then that bitch came at me with her foot to my face.

Of course, I wasn?t not just some random person; in fact, I was ninja. I was supposed to expect the unexpected? or something cheesy like that.

It also didn?t help that she _announced_ her surprise attack.

Though I wasn?t able to get out of the way, I was able to soften the blow with my forearms, and only stumble a few feet under the weight of her attack.

Man, she _really_ disliked this bitch.

When she lost her momentum, I did a couple flips backwards to put some distance between us and then, well, snapped.

?What the _hell_ are you doing?? I spat at her, unusually angry, ?Are you stupid or something??

I actually liked Shizuo as a person which was rare for somebody I only vaguely knew. He had a big heart, and even if he wasn?t very intelligent or powerful, he meant well, and that was enough to earn my respect, especially when his well-meaning actions meant me getting out of some pretty sticky situation.

?You can?t just leave him over there, keeled over in pain like that!? I continued. ?He?s our ally and my friend, and you don?t abandon your allies. If this were war, you would have left him to die because you?re so caught up in yourself and _?getting the job done?_ or whatever bullshit it was that you were spewing earlier!?

I mean, the guy saved my live. He risked his own so that I wasn?t raped and dead in a shallow grave somewhere.

Plus, father always taught me that loyalty was one of the most important traits a ninja could have: loyalty to your family, friends, and village. Abandoning any of them meant betraying all of them; no matter what, you were committing an act of betrayal against someone or something you love, and that could only lead to even greater betrayals and sacrifices in the future. There were very few situations, father always told me, where you would leave someone to die, and those situations only came when you had to balance the cost of lives: saving many or saving a few, saving your village or saving your friend. In this situation, there was nothing that should have stopped us from helping Shizuo.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 19, 2013)

= Kyuuzu Hankyo =
*Tricks of the Trade:* _Unfair Odds_​
"Guahh!"

Kyuuzu stumbled back before bumping into a stone and dropping to a knee.  He wiped the blood and spit dripping from his lip, fluids he had spat up as a direct result of the hard hit he had taken to the stomach.  He glared up at the woman walking toward him as his vision swam a bit.  She smirked as she walked toward him.  Great.  He had to have the sensei with the sadism streak.  He rose and swung at her, his right hook missing her face as she easily stepped outside of his range.  She spun and nailed him with a reverse roundhouse, slamming into the side of his face and sending him spiraling into the ground.  He landed heavily on his stomach, the wind leaving his body.  He gritted his teeth, half in pain, half in frustration and used his hands to push himself up and onto his knees.  Before he could sit up completely, however, a lazy kick to his side forced him to flip over and lay on his back.  The jounin, a young woman no older than seventeen, straddled his lap and smiled seductively down at him.  "You know, you're kinda cute for a kid."  Kyuuzu merely glared at her.  She gave him a light, cute little faux pout, before running a tantalizing finger down the side of his face.

"Good news, darling, I like my toys young and vulnerable.  I think you fit the bill."

She lowered her lips to his and captured him in a kiss, causing his eyes to widened.  He was unprepared for the sweetness of her lips and his mouth hung open in shock.  She immediately took advantage of this, expertly weaving her tongue into his mouth and absorbing him into an enrapturing meeting of orifices, melding flesh and tongue together in a well-performed display of false passion.  His fists tightened in the grass and he returned to his senses after several seconds passed, the initial shock wearing off.  He swung a fist at the side of her face and she deftly caught it in her own hand.  She pulled away with a dangerous smirk, a trail of spittle leading from her bottom lip to his own.

"That's going to cost you a few bones, Kyuu-kun."  She slapped him hard across the face and grabbed the front of his shirt, lifting him up and pinning him against a rock.  "Now do you realize?  I could beat you, rape you, and kill you right now, and I'm only a 'mere woman.'  You let your guard down and now you've gotta pay the price, sweetie."  Kyuuzu let his head loll forward, as if he had lost consciousness, before quickly raising his legs and pressing them into her stomach, pushing her away.  He dropped to the ground and quickly rolled to the left, getting up to his feet.  She smiled at him and rose her fists.  "This is going to hurt.  But you know what they say, darling.  No pain, no gain."  Kyuuzu rose his own fists and glared at her.  He knew he was outmatched but he also knew she was just waiting for him to give up.  "Your thinly veiled mind games are pretty fucking sad, Hyuna-sensei."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 19, 2013)

*Marietta*

_North Konoha Training Grounds​_
Marietta’s glided down toward her target with a swift, but powerful kick aimed more so toward the chest than her face. Even though she was still rather pissed off about the whole shit flinging from earlier on, the kunoichi didn’t want to chance on her physical might being a bit too much and perhaps hurting her teammate more than she meant to. The over top display power from her up heaving an entire tree with her bare hands, gave a very crystal clear picture that her might was quite potent as well as plentiful. The jet black boots of the Italian hot head collided with forearm of its intended target with enough power to make her skid across her ground, but nevertheless hold her balance.  Having lost some of her moment, the two back peddled away from each other as Marietta twisted the heel of her feet and propelled herself of her forearm into a back flip, while Hirari consecutively back flipped away. 

Once on the ground the thought of a counterattack was the first thing to pop into her mind, yet that isn’t what happened, far from it in fact. Instead of a counteroffensive that would prolong the battle between the two, Hirari instead lashed out in anger asking her just what she thought she was doing. An eyebrow raised and then a slight twitch from being insulted, there was obviously some type of issue this girl had. They had only be sparring for a few minutes at most, so what exactly was the trouble for her to suddenly bark out in ire and dander? Bumping egos with this was definitely not that great of an idea, temper vs. temper was a game she didn’t want to play.

“You can’t just leave him over there, keeled over in pain like that!”  She spat “He’s our ally and my friend, and you don’t abandon your allies. If this were war, you would have left him to die because you’re so caught up in yourself and _‘getting the job done’_ or whatever bullshit it was that you were spewing earlier!”

That was the problem; her entire ire was based on her concern for Shizuo. What happened to him was unfortunate to say the least, and make no mistake Marietta did feel sorry for what the pain he had to endure from the power packed behind Brawly-sensei’s punch, despite that it was something he brought on himself, thus there was no need for her to be concern about him. Her words; however, implied that she would leave a man behind because of a self-centeredness’, that in a real life circumstance she would have been so caught up in finishing what needed to be done, that Shizuo would have been nothing more than an afterthought to her, that he would die because of the philosophy that was built upon the confidence that was instilled inside her.

Just who in this mundane world, did she think she was or is?

“I can’t leave him over there, keeled over in pain like that?” She repeated “Hmpf, _*WATCH ME*_ do just that.” Marietta retorted rather harsh and viciously. “This is a sparring match started by our sensei. Your concern for him, while well placed, is blind. He knew there would be repercussions for taking the blindfold off, and so he only brought that on himself. Besides _you’re_ the reason he took the blindfold off in the first place.” Her tone was slightly laced with the anger she was trying to hold in, evidence by the fact she had folded her arms once again.

“You also left yourself wide open! So I took the opening to attack, like any shinobi in his/her right mind would do! You say if this was a war?  You’d be dead if this was any type of war. We’re close to the same age and attended the same academy, I shouldn’t have to tell you just how unbelievable stupid that was!” She began to scream, slowly loosing the bit of control she had.

“Then you _dare_ accuse _me_ of being so ‘caught up in myself’ as if I would leave a man down!? You have no clue how _seriously_ people in my line take comradery! Insulting my own personal philosophy, insulting the standard that I set myself to?” With each word Marietta emphasized just how serious and passionate she felt by constantly taking her hand and pointing to herself.​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 19, 2013)

Jin VS Yonbi
Ties Connect
The Sealing of Two Souls Commence












*~*~*

_There were instances where I thought that forgetting would be my salvation. I allowed memories to slowly decay, and not before long my memories amounted to only laughter and sarcasm. Things that would normally reduce the harshness reality have in store for each of its inhabitants.  And while I still firmly believe that within those forgotten thoughts were better to be discarded from my life, I have accepted that not only can I not discard the memories of this beast, but I must live with it and tame it as if it was my own. 

Allow me to summon my strength. 

You won?t be disappointed, Yonbi._

*~*~*

The crunching sensation that brews within this subconscious was growing ever powerful: Growth, strength, determination, angst, fear, sadness, distraught. All blended together to fuel the sensation that keep emanating upon the very soul that conquered his untold sense of reality. This world, this very dimension had been formed from some ether, a causality that been recreated in the shape and form of template. Finally would he begin to usher courage into his soul, into his very being. A deep breath had accumulated within the core of his lugs, a slow and steady exhale had been unleashed. Eyes weighing down as his thoughts were gathering in a single spot. Lady Noe had already begun her assault, but as he relaxed, his lugs began to breath out steadily, his nervous system had been calmed and he could sense the reality of another being. It visualized him from not very far in the distance, no, a flame. One that gathered within the core of his Soul above the stomach, under seal. A power that emanated from the very existence of the spectrum of his reality. 

At the center of his will, a force that gathered power on his self. It was inevitable, time had been distorted and the continuum had been severed. Sliced like a hot knife through warm butter, it was time for the quivering of his power to be exposed to the being that resided beyond him. While his right hand and left hand rose to about wait level, a gust had been ushered and a source of power began to circle and cycle within the overall reality that had been placed before him. This dream sequence, this alternate conscious reality. This live world that had now engulfed all of his mayor senses, including the extra. While the gust began to shape into a fiery stream of azure that began to swirl through the manifestation of his body accumulating on his right eyes, flames swaying violently as his concentration had reach its apex. The power resonating began to cause pulses on this world, pulses of equilibrium to that of Lady Noe's technique. However weak in comparison, they share similarities. 

Slowly exposing his power, the weight of his eyes lifted and his gaze had been placed upon the beast that had been staggered a few meters not so far from where he stood. Jin opened his mouth right before he inhaled a gust of breath, before he recited the very essence of his technique.

"World beyond the conscious mind. Let thy might be freed, powered by the will of he who shalt not accept death. Who is allied with drought, and fight against his very existence. Madness take over. Eyes of the Passive Blue Moon!"

As the flames that swirled intensify not only in strength, but in its figure, it now was much more violent, the swirls that made their ways to his right eyes, flames of pigmented blue azure. The strength of its flames was beyond of those of any he had met before, flames with the mark of power embedded into their incandescence. Within this world there were radiant gleams of brilliant shades of colors and shades that coursed through and endless canvas with differential images and beast, along with animals and memories which had been locked within the subconscious thought. Within the world lies were impossible and he could sense the center of his power elude all sense of weakness. Things were finally turning to his favor. 

"Chaotic Autumn!"

A burst, and his form had been completed, his flames had reached their peak, their maximum power, and while he was confident he had not lowered his guard. Unlike other times, his mien had portrayed a intense glare. Blaring the emotions of resent that he felt towards the beast, and with a kick his speed had maximized to its limit. Meters behind Lady Noe, the charcoaled hair child had rushed head straight towards the staggered beast, with power being forced into his feet a leap had been ushered and within what could be called an instance in this world, he boy had reached the giants head, extending his arms, both his hands were crossed and pointed towards the beats before him, while his fingers were pressed together , chakara began to swirl at the core of his soul, while coursing through the chakara points of his body, swirling ad twisting through the channels reaching the tip of his fingers. 

*-FLICK!-*

Both fingers had been flicked simultaneously, both released a shocking thin stream of illuminated chakara of colored blue, towards the beast, the moment these thing made contact with the beast, the entirety of its mien had been engulfed by enhanced flames of pure azure. The Subconscious manifested within him, the flames of madness. This was Solstice. The actual epitome of Jin?s power incarnate. As gravity pulled, his feet met the earth and he turned. Flames that would burn for a total of three seconds. Three seconds of sapphire pigmented flames scarring its flesh, causing deep wounds on the tailed beast.  Looking over his shoulder he felt contempt witnessing the beast suffer under the flames, while on them he needed to execute something else, but what. He was not the primordial target of the beast, at this very instance he had to place all his confidence on Lady Noe, it was the only way to continue. The chance of death was immense, and Yonbi was no easy task to handle, either way. He wouldn't allow himself to die. 

He couldn't avert his eyes, he couldn't allow his negative impulses take over. In this world things were much different, he felt what Lady Noe had suggested, things were much clearer his battle style seemed to have improved slightly, that very leap was not something her could execute with such precise ease, and then land with only his feet to guide his path. 




​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 19, 2013)

= Kyuuzu Hankyo =
*Tricks of the Trade:* Working Through Pain​
Kyuuzu ducked under a right hook and rolled out of the way before her knee could hit him.  He then simultaneously dropped a smoke bomb and took off away from her, sprinting full speed into the forest he had emerged from.  He leaped up into the trees and formed a single seal.  "Ninja Art: Soundless Movement."  With a thin layer of chakra around his feet his every step was muffled, impossible to hear.  He took off into the trees, leaping between the branches.  He spun around in mid air and landed, coming to a halt on a branch and weaving seals.  

"Yointon:  Renkai."

He released a burst of sound that halted a few feet ahead of him and bounced around amongst the trees, leaving a trap waiting for his sensei.  As he did so he began setting up his second trap, which would be his trump card.  He jabbed a kunai into the tree next to him, using it as a base point for his genjutsu.  He launched two more to his sides, forming a triangle.  However, if there was anything his mother had taught him, it was that his illusion was, at this point, rather weak.  It needed reinforcement, which was exactly what he would give it.  He jabbed another kunai just above the first one jutting from the tree behind him, when he heard a slam.  

"Fuck!"  Hyuna-sensei had run into his trap.  He was out of time.  She emerged from the leaves and landed the clearing, glaring back at him.  Her clothing was a bit scuffed and the ponytail she kept her hair in had been knocked loose, now hanging freely down to the small of her back.  "You're a sneaky little brat, aren't you?"  She had light bruising on her right arm, probably where she tried to block the renkai.  He inwardly cursed.  His technique had hundreds of pounds of force moving at a high velocity and all she had was a bruise.  He was dangerously outclassed here.  He jumped down toward her, drawing a kunai and slashing at her, which she easily blocked with a wakizashi.  He spun and dashed to her right, throwing the blade at her.  She dodged, which was what he had been hoping for, and the weapon sailed through the air and embedded into the ground just below his previously thrown kunai.

Five markers down, one to go.  Then his jutsu would be ready.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2013)

*The Kid
Sorcery?*

?So what do you say to taking on someone more age appropriate??

Shobu exhaled a cloud of smog from his nose as he dipped into a crouch with one his arms parallel to each other, however one was bent more toward his body than the other almost as if he was loading it up. The short haired beauty didn?t know whether to be impressed at his stupidity or offended by his insinuations. She looked down at her handiwork; The Kid?s face was sufficiently brusied, welted, and swollen from her stomps. His left eye was completely swollen shut as well as the multitude of contusions and lacerations on his face, the young swashbuckler?s second career as a male model would be put slightly on hold by the severity of his injuries. He rose to his feet prepared to provide support for Shobu in this fight.

?What the hell do you think you?re doing? You?re just going to slow me down. Go back to the hospital room and wait there. This won?t take long?

?Oh really??

Before their enemy could even think about attacking The Kid, Shobu threw a haymaker at the air causing a cloud of steam to repel her backward. The cloud hit the wall adjacent to the girl eating away at it with its tepid calidity. The Kid had never seen anything quite like that, for all the time he had spent in this country ninjutsu was a completely foreign concept. So when he saw someone launch a smoke cloud of corrosive steam it was the kind of jarring thing that made him stop in his tracks. He had heard of sorcery in tales but seeing it up close was a different matter altogether.

?GO!!!?

Shobu was forceful in his tone and The Kid finally realized that him being there would work as a handicap for Shobu. He couldn?t protect him and fight this girl off all at the same time. So just like that he disappeared into thin air once again using his enigmatic technique.

?Now let?s see what you?ve got little missy.?

*THWACK*​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 19, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

As my fireball launched at Kateshi, a whole sequence of event happened. In the distance, behind Kateshi, Misa screamed something about 'suckers' and fired off a wind jutsu at Kateshi . . . who then created his spear of ice and vaulted into the air with it, before throwing some shurikens in Misa's direction and then dashing at me . . . with a sword out. Wait, back up. What the fuck? When did the 'spar' turn into a death match? First he tried blowing my legs off . . . now _this_? "Hey, man, what happened to 'sparring'?" I frown, moving out of the way of his slash. Thankfully, he wasn't too fast, and his movements were pretty sluggish and let a lot of openings for evasion. 

But this guy had sufficiently annoyed me, with all his over the top attacks. Ain't nobody got time for that.

Dodging another swipe of his sword, I backflip into the distance, ejecting myself into the air with enough force to fly back several metres, before landing on the ground . . . and launching myself forward with a Shunshin, propelling myself like a rocket, aiming to strike his face with my shin as I flew forward at him. I was confident in my speed, at least. I could tell from the way he dodged that attack, and the way he attacked that I was faster than him, and more experienced in close combat. All his attacks were relying on his speed, rather than any actual Kenjutsu skills . . .


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2013)

*Shobu Kirifuda
The Misnomer*

As she turned around she had stepped right into a powerful right cross sending her buxom form flying across the room. Shobu hands blurred as he held his hand outward and steam exited his pores. The steam coalesced into a sphere that was the exact size of a baseball…

*Jokiton: Sokkyu No Jutsu*

Time slowed down as she still found herself hurtling through the air, his next movements occurred in the matter of centiseconds. The young shinobi from Kirikagure clasped his hands together and positioned his body parallel to his moving target. The Chuunin’s stance was closed as he brought his front leg forward and his hands broke apart, allowing him to load his scapula from a three-quarters delivery. Exploding through his hips he planted the front leg forward and rocketed the ball of steam at the she-devil who was out to capture their mission objective. The ball of steam beaned her right in her cleavage, the chakra heating to its boiling point and evaporated instantaneously causing her to shriek with agony from the heat. Her generously plump body hit the ground with a thud, but Shobu was not done, he had only just begun. 

*Jokiton: Kabu No Jutsu*

Once again the baseball of steam formed in his hands as he got himself set. He delivered his next offering but this time his arm slot was different and came from over the top as the ball went forward, the trajectory appearing to be above her head before the ball dropped down. This was the art of a 12-6 power curveball just when you think you have it the bottom drops out and it comes at a different plane. This ball of steam was much heavier though due to the added centrifugal force from the spin causing the recovering biker girl to drop back down as soon as she was hit.  She was losing her composure as the flow of the battle was firmly in favor of Shobu at this point, he had managed to keep her at the range he wanted from the get go only once did he attempt to get in close. That had to be his weakness!

The girl poured her chakra into her hands and pushed off the ground her body bouncing upward toward the ceiling where she positioned her legs and used the plane of the ceiling to springboard back toward Shobu. Using shunshin she was able to accelerate her movements that much more grabbing a kunai and breaking into his guard in the blink and eye. She swung wildly in a diagonal pattern, seeking to cut into his shoulder, but with a minimal shift of his body Shobu was able to sidestep to safety. She dashed from her crouched position and unleashed of flurry of jabs and slashes with her kunai. Shobu bobbed and weaved from side to side sambaing and rolling his hips in order to dodge her blows. The dodging lane was getting smaller as Shobu was getting backed into a wall so she rifled her kunai straight for his head causing him to instinctively duck down right into the waiting knee of his opponent. She drove her shin into the softness of his cheek eliciting a nasty crunch as Shobu was sent sliding on his backside. He kipped himself up knowing that she would not let him recover from the blow, spinning to change the angle of the battlefield so that he could get more room to dodge her next attack. 

She flitted in front of her foot pointed toward the ceiling as she slammed her heel downward into the top of Shobu’s head. The blow strong enough to fell and elephant but the Chuunin was no mere elephant, he grabbed onto her heel and spun. The rotation allowed him to dislodge her heel from his cranium as he yanked across his body with dangerous velocity sending the enemy somersaulting into through another wall. Shobu’s shoulders slumped as the lactic acids started to propagate and the painful throbbing going through his head was actualized by the stream of blood coming from the spot she axe kicked. 

“Shobu Kirifuda of the Black’s Kirikagure. He was considered a very talented boy who was a prodigy in baseball but became a shinobi in order to stay home and support his family. A family that has one of the most illustrious pedigrees in the shinobi world considering how powerful your little brother is. Master of the Steam Release techniques, but ranked only as a Chuunin. Now that I’ve seen you in action the rumors and your title are quite the misnomer. ”

The woman limped gingerly back to the origin of their battle prattling on with some information about Shobu’s past. It was all very basic stuff that you could find out with a little bit of research. The women’s clothes were in tattered ruin, her midriff was showing, there was a ripped off pant leg, and she had bruising around her face. Despite this she still had an element of attractiveness that was quite surprising.

“I prefer people to have the wrong idea about me. In a world where information is power the wrong information can get you killed. So it seems you’ve heard of me and I don’t know a thing about you. That usually is the case with me and women.”

“They call me Kisaki as per my standing in the Shinjike-to.”

Shobu cocked an eyebrow at the forthcoming admission on her part. So she was no run of the mill assassin this was a high-ranking member of the underworld. It was a major miracle The Kid was still alive considering who she was.

“So now that introductions are out of the way I think we have found ourselves in a stalemate.”

“He won’t take kindly to that outcome or your interference, Shobu Kirifuda.”

“You can tell ‘he’”

Shobu performed air quotes in order to accentuate the fact he was mocking her at this point.

“That I don’t take kindly to drug dealers getting involved in my missions. Isn’t there a street corner you low lives have to pedal your trash on?”

The building began to groan and roar as it shook violently. The tremor was not in danger of destroying the building, but the clattering chorus of metal and other materials hitting the ground could be heard throughout the entire facility. A visible outline of chakra surrounded Kisaki who was at the epicenter of the terra singularity happening at the moment.

“That girl will be ours. All of those who have read from the tome of Angels belong to the King of Kings. Strong as you may be those school children are not. If I were to unleash my full power none of you would stand a chance.”

“You keep telling yourself that toots. In the meantime I’m going to go back to standing guard. If you want to continue this as you are it’s quite obvious how this will end up. A tie is better than a defeat.”

Shobu turned around and walked away from her taking a fleeting glance back to see that she was gone.​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 19, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Train*​
*Off to Fuzen they go~*​
"Fuck it," Ryuu replied to Zenki as the projectiles steadily increased in volume. Whatever Dokumaru had planned, it'd be difficult to pull off with countless sharp objects whizzing their way. Ryuu and Zenki narrowly escaped with Dokumaru, exiting through a small hole produced by Ryuu's foot savagely kicking a hole through the wall to face whatever waited. They landed outside, and the three genin were luckily met with a lack of resistance. 

Dispatching approaching goons with kunai or shuriken of their own, the trio lunged onto the next speeding train only to be pursued by random ninja. Ryuu's eyes narrowed as he considered this. Just what in the hell did they want...? So many ninja without a proper village?

"Fucking persistent bastards," Ryuu said with a snarl as a kunai was flung at him. When it got near Ryuu's knee tapped it before he snatched it out of midair with two fingers. Twisting the kunai he sent it back at the ninja with greater speed and ferocity, watching it nail him square in the chest.

The other ninja watched Zenki and Dokumaru dispatch ninja that approached from the side of the train, their feet chakra glued to the windows with the wind blasting against them, and the majority retreated, leaping off of the train to allow the skilled genin to retreat.

Ryuu's head bowed as he contemplated their escape and these random occurrences. Were they after his body? His eyes shut. _Fuck... I've been avoiding it... but I need to get stronger... there's just no other way... the seal is already weakening... Who can I go to for help...? Can the Uchiha help me understand this...?_ 

It was late at night when they reached Fuzen, and the night lights illuminating the towering skyscrapers towering looked as beautiful as ever. Ryuu was pleased to return to his beloved village, even if _he _ was there. It was the same ol' rocky vice city he knew and loved. 

Once there Ryuu purchased a new suit, and additionally he acquired some training weights, which he intended to put to good use. He also took care of a backpack and traveling supplies. Emerging from the shop to face Zenki and Dokumaru, he said, "Well then, I guess we'll be breaking in now."

"There's no need for that, Ryuunosuke." Reiji said with veiled kindness, his smile barely veiling the madness of his twisted soul. "Come with me. What do you need...? I'm sure your friends would like a comfortable bed after their trip."

"..." Ryuu wordlessly responded to his father's coy behavior by lunging at him with a powerful punch, only to roughly get his arm dislocated by with a sweeping step that made him flicker out of sight. It wasn't a jutsu, but pure physical speed, after which the man calmly said, "Please, Ryuu. Not in front of guests."

The back of his fist split Ryuu's lip as he batted him into a few of the goons in black traveling with Reiji, their glossy black helmets hiding the expression of the men now appearing to stare at Zenki and Dokumaru.

"Now then, boys. What exactly can I do for you...?"


----------



## Kenju (Mar 19, 2013)

Ezreal II - Level 8 ​
The one-sided conversation that Ezreal had been the dominant one in, took a somewhat unexpected turn of events. In the boy's internal world of currently fifty percent fun and fifty percent seriousness, the level of tension had soared in the form of a kick aimed at his head. This was delivered to him of course by the teammate he had just had the pleasure of meeting just a few minutes ago. In the same second the scene had changed from a conversation to a battle, the part of Ezreal's internal world, known as 'serious', made a dramatic jump in percentage.

This girl one had been as silent and unmovable as a rock made a sharp move that could probably knock him senseless. A part of the boy had wanted this to happen, even so he couldn't help but feel the urge to kick her ass if she was so caring about that lady from before. Caught in between being in liking and disliking this decision, Ezreal had come up  with an answer that would solve all the problems that were put before him.

Simply, destroy.

His mind and body were on complete agreement with eachother, raising the closer hand to meet with the assault coming at his temple. He could cut off her foot to put some big pressure on her movement. Then proceed from there to to dissemble her legs like a toy doll that she might as well have been if she was going to be so silent and lifeless. Such an action would be, the girl would not die and there would be nothing no on to get in his way, the success of that 'pure' destruction that he wanted is only a few swings away. 

A grin had been placed along his face and appearance of his weapon would also show itself.

"Muda *MUDA!*"

That is

It would have if the girl's long leg hadn't of stopped in mid air. Before it could be decided whether her foot would be lopped off or sent crashing into his ear, a hand had stopped either from happening. More correctly, it was a man in odd clothing that hid his eyes under a hood, revealing only a grueling smile. 

But Ezreal only gave a frown to the new entry on this stage. Having had what he wanted taken from him yet again, the blond could now only be set in a bad mood. Despite wanting to take his head off....

?I am called Khanon, the squad leader.? 

Ezreal had only needed that to know that he could not proceed on any further. The squad leader had made his entrance in a rather fashionable and a bit showy way. Leaving  the boy to wonder whether he was here all along. Clicking his tongue and pushing his hair off his shoulder after it had been brushed by the sheer force of the interrupted kick, Ezreal spoke to their supposed leader,

"Nice of you to show up at such a time,"

He threw out a bit of sarcasm,

"So, if you're hear then where is the other member of our squad? Unless he only likes showing up when it lets him look cool too."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 19, 2013)

Ikari Akuryo
Team.

Ikari's eyes widened as he stepped into the hospital corridor.  Broken windows, cracked ceilings and floors, drops of blood on the ground, a person-sized whole in a wall.  He knew these symptoms, but what got him was the high volume of destruction paired with the minimal amount of blood.  A battle happened here, but both sides had ended up doing more damage to their surroundings than each other.  He could barely wrap his head around that fact.

_"Hey, which way is the Hospital?"

"The nearest one is a few blocks down that way, it's that large building."

Ikari nodded his thanks and continued on past the man.  He had spent enough time fucking around with idiots and would-be assailants.  He remembered the mission being the protection of some sick broad, and figured the best place to start looking would be a hospital, easily.  It had been a short, uneventful walk to his location and he glared up at the building before entering.  "This looks like the place."  He stepped toward the receptionist quietly.  "My sensei should have come by here.  Kirigakure guy.  Name is Shobu."  The woman looked down her paper.  "Yes, Black Team 6.  Shobu's here, and so are your teammates."  She gave him a look that was... apologetic?  Why?  "Third floor, room five."  Ikari turned toward the stairs without another word and began the ascent to the third floor.  Her expression was still in his head.  'Why had she given me that look?  It looked like she was sorry.  Why would she be sorry?'  

Floor two.  One more to go.  'If she believes we're an actual team, why would she seem to be melancholy about something?  What would actual friends care about?'  He couldn't fathom it.  He imagined friends were people who cared for each other and wouldn't to see the other person hurt...  That's it!  His eyes widened and he sprinted the rest of the way.  'Had they gotten hurt?  Killed?  Fuck!  I should have just stayed with them!  He couldn't figure out why he cared whether or not they were okay, but he did.  His legs sped up, carrying his body up the stairs in seconds.

That was when he threw open the door to see the state the hallway was in._

"What the Hell happened here?"  He ran down the hall, scanning the doors.  _One... two... three... four... five...  here it is!_  He threw open the door and his eyes widened.  The Kid was nursing several injuries, Vora had blood splattered on her, and Shobu had the stuff running down his face.  It took a few moments for Ikari to even speak.

"What... happened?"


----------



## Island (Mar 19, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Traiing Grounds
Flipping Tables

I must have struck a nerve. Marietta took the next few minutes to describe her twisted perception of this being my fault and how I should have focused on fighting her instead of concerning myself with Shizuo. Just who the hell did she think she was? _“Look at me, I’m Marietta, all abrasive and confrontational and will always get the job done.”_

Hmph.

 Okay, yeah, I was angry, but could you blame me?

“Me? This is _my fault_? You’re the one who got all pissy and threw a fuc-, I mean, threw a tree!” I snapped back. “Because, y’know, people can actually die if somebody throws a _tree_ at them.”

Man, the longer she spoke, the more I confirmed that she was, in fact, a total bitch. I couldn't help but get angrier and angrier as this whole thing went on.

“Again, it’s not _my_ fault you decided to be a self-centered bitch and abandon Shizuo like that!” I screamed back at her, flailing my hands around wildly.

Then she began talking about her philosophy or whatever and how I had no idea what I was talking about. At this point, I couldn’t really help but resort to petty insults, but hey, I was fourteen, and I _really_ didn’t like Marietta.

“If those are your philosophies and standards, then they’re retarded.” I did an immediately one-eighty and began to walk in the opposite direction of Marietta.

Fuck this. Fuck her. I wanted lunch or something.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2013)

*The Kid
Irony*

For a collection of individuals who didn?t seem to like each other very much fate had a funny way of putting them all back together. At the same time the irony was not lost on them as the last member of Team 6 had shown up. Inquiring as to ?what the hell? had happened the leader of the team, Shobu, looked up. His forehead was adorned with a rather awkward bandage, which was hiding the dozen odd stitches he had placed on his scalp. A serious expression on the young Chuunin?s face evaporated into the echoes of rambunctious laughter. The Kid who had been dozing off was woken by the sudden burst of cachinnation emanating from Shobu. He looked over at a completely healthy Ikari and the irony dawned on him as well, but his ribs hurt far too much for him to laugh as hard as Shobu was.

?Well let?s see. Vora was brought to the hospital by god knows who. An extraction death squad attacked our mission objective and us.?

"Aye can't forget the extraction death squad mate!"


The Kid rose his finger up as if it were some kind of eureka moment.

"I found myself in a 3 on 1 brawl while The Kid got his ass kicked by a girl. I then had to go fight said girl off. And all the while the member of the group who would be the most useful in the fight was off god knows where missing the entire thing."

?Aye that?s called irony mate. And I didn?t get my ass kicked. I broke her helmet and got her to strip.?

The Kid nestled into the leather jacket the girl had been wearing and raised her helmet as some kind of war trophy/ pagan talisman of her hotness. The entire thing caused Shobu to sigh in annoyance as he turned his attention back over to Ikari.

?Luckily no one was killed but ultimately you not being here almost cost us the mission. You can talk all you want about you not being a shinobi but in the eyes of Kirikagure you and The Child are Tankebotsu Genin. You need to realize that this is a two way street, Ikari. I will help you but I need you to play ball and be a better teammate.?​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 19, 2013)

Ikari
My fault.

Ikari blinked at Shobu's words.  They... hurt.  They actually hurt.  He could feel a pain in his chest... in his...  _My heart?  I...  I still have one?_  He felt the sick feeling in the pit of his stomach that rose like bile.  Guilt was a new emotion for him, one he hadn't been able to grow accustomed to.  He stood before this man who was scolding him, not the torturous punishment he had received at the Asylum, but one that was merely disappointed in him.  He could have been there, he could have done something, and he hadn't.  Instead of serving his role as a member of a team, he had been nothing but selfish, demanding aid in his goals but never bothering to give his own.  He was nothing.  He was worse than nothing.  He felt like shit, like garbage.  His fists clenched tightly as he glared at the floor.  

"I am..."

He looked up at Shobu.  "I'm sorry.  I fucked up pretty bad, and now you guys have one more reason to not trust me."  He folded his arms over his chest.  "You guys are my team...  I'm not used to having people to count on or people who count on me, but I'll be damned before I make the same mistake twice.  I still don't get how teammates are supposed to act, and I don't necessarily like either of you, but I'll _never_ let you down again.  That's a fucking promise."  He looked over at Vora and frowned a bit.  What had happened to her?  "I'm here now.  What's the next step in the mission, Sho...  Sensei?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2013)

*The Kid
Team 6*

?He called him sensei??

That was the first thought that came to The Kid?s mind as he watched the scene unravel. It was safe to assume that Ikari really had some of the worst people?s skills on the entire planet, however these moments of vulnerability and willingness to get along with others made him seem awfully human. He was still a grade A wanker though.

Shobu got up and put his hand on Ikari?s shoulder rather awkwardly. He found himself beaming with an inner sense of pride as the young man called him sensei. You would need to be a shinobi in order to understand the pride from a small intimate moment such as this. 

?It?s not a problem. You did exactly what a good teammate should do and that is owning up to your mistakes by apologizing. I really do appreciate it Ikari. As for her??

He took his hand off the boy?s shoulder and turned his gaze back over to the bed ridden Vora. Shobu wasn?t really sure what to do or how to feel about this situation. Their was a feeling of letting her down as ultimately the one who let her go off alone was him and the things that the men in Port City could have done to her. Shobu clenched his fist as the sanguine rage caused his entire body to shake before subsiding.

?I don?t know? they say she was dropped off out front. There were signs of a struggle but they were not able to run all the tests they needed to. I don?t think her mother would have approved??

?Oi I?m sure the little bird will be alright Shobu. I reckon that she?s secretly the toughest on our team. If she looks this bloody terrible think about the other guy.?

The Kid?s words were meant to lighten the mood and they weren?t completely off the mark but ultimately they were unable to assuage Shobu?s greatest fears.

?Look guys the main thing to take from this is that we need to operate better as a unit. This is trial by fire. There is no telling when they?ll come back for the objective. We don?t know what happened to Vora but we can?t stray too far off mission. When she wakes up we?ll have our answers. So all we can do at the moment is wait.?​


----------



## Kei (Mar 19, 2013)

_Vora_
*[You Can Not Say Goodbye]*

?Hush little baby don?t say a word, momma going to buy you a mocking bird,?

So warm, the wind that blew in her hair, and the lap she was laying in. Everything was so warm, it felt so good.  Vora didn?t want to open her eyes, she wanted to rest a bit longer, and she wanted to stay like this forever. The feeling of her hair being stroke was the most wonderful feeling on earth, along with her mother song, but she didn?t hear her sing like this in a long time. Her mother?s lullabies always lure her to sleep, as she grew older she believed that it would have stopped, but it didn?t. Her mother would always sneak into her room and sing her songs, thinking that Vora was fast asleep.

Vora was never asleep when her mother came in her room, but it didn?t matter she silently liked the songs?

Vora opened her eyes she wanted to tell her mother that, and she wanted to say thank you and all that other sappy stuff. She wanted to say that, letting her eyes adjust to the light she noticed she was in a flower field. She smiled as she felt the breeze rush though her hair, but then the stroking stopped.

?And if that mocking bird doesn?t sing?? Vora turned around and for a moment she was petrified, it wasn?t her mom singing it was Maggie. Maggie was singing to her, her neck snapped as blood poured out of her mouth and eyes?

Vora quickly moved out of Maggie?s lap,  ?I?ll snap that little birdie?s neck!? Maggie voiced changed into a deep throaty sound and when Vora turned around, she was tackled to the ground! Vora wanted to scream but she couldn?t, the pressure on her neck made her gasps as she looked up and saw a beaten in face.

He squeezed so tightly with his thumb crushing her pushing her throat, Vora struggled and struggled but nothing was there but flowers! 

?Die little birdie??
*=================*

 Vora woke up screaming, and pain instantly seized her eye! She didn?t know if she was screaming if she was afraid or the stinging in her eye was unbearable. She covered her eye as she tried to calm herself, her throat was sore and her neck felt as if someone had tried to choke her. Vora eyes widen in terror as everything came back to her.

Her eyes began to water, Vora couldn?t even whimper correctly. She couldn?t do anything correctly! Vora bit the inside of her check, she couldn?t save the woman that needed her the most, and she couldn?t even protect herself. Vora held her eye as it was still stinging, but she looked up to see her team looking at her.

?What am I doing here?? Vora asked out loud, she instantly regretted it, her right eye stung so bad that it was like it was trying to punish her for saying something like that. Looking around it looked like she was in the hospital after hours?

??.? She didn?t say anything for a minute; she debated what should she say? Should she tell them that she left the hotel or that she took an unknown drug? What could she say to them? Could she say anything?

The flashes of Maggie?s body and the man she killed was still so fresh in her head, it was like she just saw them a second ago, and the pain in her eye and her neck?

It was just another reminder of how much she failed not only herself, but the people that looked up to her for protection.

??.I need to go somewhere.? Vora said, she needed to see if someone was investigating the hotel, and just had to see it. Vora had to ask for forgiveness, for failing her, and for what she done. 

Vora got up but her legs instantly gave out, she caught herself on the wall as she allowed the strength to return to her whole body. She had to go, she didn?t have any other choice, even if her body wanted to fail on her, she will go see Maggie and say sorry!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 19, 2013)

Ikari
What pain looks like.

Ikari looked up swiftly as Vora woke, sitting up with a scream.  How many times had he woken up the same way?  Is that what he looked like?  He felt his chest soften a bit.  He felt for her.  He had been through pain like her, through the intense stress his own brain had been through.  He just watched her as she spoke, looking like she could fall over and die at any moment.  He began walking toward her.  He knew what would happen next.  She would try to get up and would find that her own two feet were no longer reliable.  He had done the same countless times.  He rushed, rapidly reaching her side when she stumbled and catching her in his arms gently, compensating for her sapped energy and bearing her meager weight easily.  

"You need to go somewhere?  Not likely.  The only place you'll go if you stress your body is a graveyard."  He hooked his arms under her legs ,cradling her as gently as he could.  He was still a bit rough, seeing as being gentle wasn't something he was used to, but he made sure not to irritate her injuries.  He laid her back on her hospital bed.  "Listen, Vora.  Stay in this bed.  Don't try to leave.  When you get better I'll go with you wherever you need to go so badly.  But if you think I'm gonna let you just walk off on your own after seeing you in this state you're even dumber than me."


----------



## Kei (Mar 19, 2013)

_Vora_
*[You Can Not Say Goodbye]*

She automatically flinched when she saw Ikari coming close to her, she had to convince her body that it was a friend, but it was so hard. It was so hard though, as soon as he touched her the strength it took her not to scream and push him away took so much self-control.  Even when she knew that he was a friend, that he was doing this to help her, her body didn?t agree with that logic and it put her on edge until her released her on the bed. 

?I just need to see something with my own eyes,? What her dead body? Or the man she killed, what did she want to see, and what was she trying to deny so hard? Those were the questions that happened to pop up when she that. ?Please just let me go??

Vora flung her body over to the other side of the bed as she hoped down, ?I?m not going to get in a fight, I just want to go somewhere??

Vora didn?t know how to explain why she wanted to go so badly but she just has to go to the inn. She had to say goodbye and ask for forgiveness. She had to make sure it was real. Something in her head was telling her that it was still a dream, everything was a dream, and everything was okay. That maybe it was just a bad trip and Maggie was still okay. Maggie and the baby were okay, and she would ask Vora if she wanted some coffee.

Everything was going to be okay and nothing bad ever happened, despite these injuries there was a chance that it was just happened to her during the time she was out.

Vora put pressure on her bad eye, ?Everything is okay?? she said out loud, she didn?t know whether it was to convince her teammates or convince herself, but just saying that made her realize how much hope those tiny little words carried her and how easily it could break.

?So just let me go!? she turned to them, her hand over her bad eye, ?I am fine, whatever happened was because of my own selfish actions, so just let me go??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 19, 2013)

*Takigawa Shu*
_Konoha Outskirts_
_________

Takigawa sighed, finishing off the last of her dumplings as she sat on the branch of a tree, bathing in the leaf scattered rays of the sunlight. Dropping the plate on the ground, manipulating the wind current to soften the drop, she slid a delicate hand through her hair and frowned. "Maybe I shouldn't have given them so much time to prepare." She muttered, examining the headbands in her hands, holding them up against the sunlight. "God, I'm bored." She stated, pocketing the headbands again, sliding her hand into her pockets before hopping off the tree. 

"You can come out of hiding now, you know." Takigawa yawned, turning around to face the bushes and trees. "There's no point in hiding when you're so bad at it, you know?"

A rustle was heard in the bushes behind, and from the forestry, three men emerged. Each wore a traditional, black martial arts gi as well as a patterned mask of some sort - like the ones the ANBU wore. "How long have you noticed us?" The one in the middle asked.

"Ever since you got here, really." Came the reply, the black haired woman still as polite as before, smiling. "So, what do you want?"

"Those headbands." The middle one replied. "And your life."

And without another word, the three charged, moving in formation with each other. The middle one charged towards her in a frontal assault, while the other two flanked for the sides. Takigawa just sighed, and reached for her sword. "Really." She muttered. "Sending Chūnin-levels at me." Unsheathing, the blade of her sword glowed a brilliant white, reflecting the rays of the sun into the holes in the attacker's eyes, blinding them. "No idea how to even position yourself in battle." She commented sadly, moving behind the man in the front in a flash, slashing his shoulder tearing through the fabric as she did so.

A little blood was drawn, but the wound was shallow. "Material Highs." The Jōnin muttered, before sheathing her sword once more. Instantly, the attacker collapsed onto the ground, crashing with a loud thud. "W-what?" Was the reply of the other two masked men.

"Would you two like to experience the same sensation?" Takigawa smiled.

"Don't underestimate us, woman." The second one growls, and the two charge in again, launching a flurry of fast kicks and punches in well timed sequence and rhythm. 

"Mm . . . " Takigawa frowned, blocking each hit with the scabbard of her blade. "Maybe you're not so bad. _High_ Chūnin level, maybe?]" She considered, and just as she finished speaking, the third masked man jumped up into the sky, rapidly forming seals as he did so.

"*Suiton: Mizurappa no Jutsu!*" A stream of water erupted from his . . . mouth. Or where it was supposed to be, at least, and charged towards Takigawa.

"_Suiton jutsu?_" Takigawa narrowed her eyes at the oncoming jet of water, then rushed for the other masked man, grabbing him along the way and throwing him into the stream of water, before jumping up to confront the other one. With a flash of steel, the airborne water user was cut down instantly, blood flying out from his chest as he dropped down to earth. Reaching into her pocket again, she produced four kunais and threw them, pinning down the other one to the ground before she herself landed. "Are these Kirigakure shinobi?" She examined one of the bodies, bending down. "No . . . " She shook her head in response to herself. "Kirigakure shinobi aren't usually so focused on martial arts."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2013)

*Edgepunk
Sword In The Stone II*

Deep in the belly of Kirikagure rests a power that will change the course of this world. Since the last time we took a look at this clandestine location the weapon had received a code name, Excalibur. Dozens of test subjects and yet not a single one can synchronize with the device to unleash its true potential. The creator of this Excalibur stands in front of a group of monitors with superfluous amounts of data.

"This is frackin impossible. There is no other candidate and he isn't even around long enough to test the damn thing."

The world-renowned inventor, Dr.Edgepunk, buries his face into his hands. His flight to infamy constantly delayed due to scheduling conflicts. The problem is crystal clear with all that have tried their hand at prying the sword from the stone. They have lacked _ purity_ and thus could not harness the fabled power. 

"Synchro rate of 45% with Excalibur.."

"Actually the data the Mizukage sent me says 44.7 percent. There are no shortcuts Edgepunk-kun."

The doctor snarled at the resonance of that man's voice. He was the innovator of a great many technologies and barring Matsuzaki he had more clout than anyone in the industry. Consequently this man was the former mentor to Edgepunk, Dr.Mako. He was a consultant on the Excalibur Project per the Mizukage's request, which was absolutely asinine no it was asiten. It implied that Dr.Edgepunk needed the help of Mako in order to see the project through but he would not allow the old lard to take the credit.

"You need to take pride in how far you have come. To harness that much power in a space that small is not something many could have done. The dummy plug with a synchro rate of 55% showed the Excalibur Project was capable of excavating the Hokage's Manor. Need I remind you how large a space that is?"

"Don't condescend to me I'm aware of my accomplishments. Complacency breeds stagnation not innovation."

The white haired scientist smiled back at his old teacher who cocked an eyebrow at one of his own mantras being turned on him. It was obvious that the nature of this conversation was too contentious thus needed to change to the actual work.

"What makes you think he is the one that can harness the Excalibur Project at its true potential?"

Edgepunk looked at Mako with his head craned over to the side as if to question the seriousness of such a question. However he knew Mako was baiting him to see if their conclusions both matched.

"When _it_ happened do you know that he came to our laboratory? Not to ask for a weapon but to ask me for the list of names of those who had died in the battles of this proxy war. He wanted to know what other families he would be fighting in honor of beside his own, to know how many lives were lost and how many were at stake. There is not a single shinobi in the Black who can match the conviction of that guy. He is the one who will pry the sword from the stone."​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 19, 2013)

Ikari
Empathy is better than sympathy.

Ikari scoffed at the girl.  "Relax."  He was almost surprised at the force in his voice.  It wasn't the usual low-pitched growl he spoke with, it was calm, relaxed, and firm.  "Enough, Vora."  What had happened to her?  Why was she in such a fit, and what was this obsession with leaving?  "You aren't going anywhere like that.  You'll just keel over and die."  He walked over to the door of the hospital room and kicked it closed, standing in front of it with his arms crossed.  He leaned against the door and looked up at her, a firm, set expression on his face.  "No windows and only one door.  I don't know why you want to leave so badly, but with me here... you aren't getting out of this room.  Now that we're all on the same page, here's how this is going to work.  You are going to lay your ass down and get better.  The faster you do that, the faster you can leave."  He closed his eyes and seemed to rest against the door.  "Same for you, Kid.  Not a one of you is leaving this room until you're patched up."

He looked up.  "Don't misunderstand.  If one of you dies... I'll have to pick up your slack.  I'm not too interested in doing that."


----------



## Axelthewanted (Mar 19, 2013)

Kateshi Miwa Toriyama  
Bring it on Flaming Tornado

The boy had evaded my attacks yet again. I swiped my sword at him rapidly but it all led to nothing. He then complained about me taking this too seriously and turning this to a death match. And… He was right I have calm down. I can’t got and a kill my partner. Maybe it’s the training I was accustomed back in Kirigakure. It could have affected my way of measuring things. I can’t prolong in this battle if I’m just going to become a killer. I looked at Jeeha having launched himself to the air and now dashing towards with great speed. The logical choice as a ninja would have been putting my sword in the way and wait just the right time to strike him down to his knees or worse to an eternal slumber, but I held myself from doing such a choice. His fist clenched approaching in no time at me. Its aim was my mein. I had to make the right choice on this. I held my impulses to ever use my sword at him and took his punch directly, thus taking one for the team.  I was send hover over the ground by the force behind his fist, then as my body touched the ground and rolled leaving trail of small dust cloud behind. The damage inflicted had left me with a bruised cheek and a my lower lip bleeding. I then sat upwards facing down to the dirt and spoke trying to make it sound like he had defeated me fairly.

“I accept defeat. You take the win.”

I can’t be a true teammate if I’m willing to kill one of my own.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2013)

*The Kid
Team 6*

?That?s quite noble mate however there is someone we have to gua??

?No he?s absolutely right. We need to wait for the healer. I already set up some defenses that will alert us if anyone tries to go after the target. ?

Shobu had to admit he was impressed with Ikari?s ability to take control of the situation even if he tried to play it off as though he didn?t care. There was some definite leadership material hidden in that deep bottomless pit of hatred. That aside however the pigheadedness of Vora to get out of there piqued his interest even more. Assuming she had been through some serious stuff was as obvious a statement as saying the sky was blue. Although the caveat to this was the fact she even had the strength to get out of bed and try to fight her way out of the room. She would recover faster if she held onto that fire.

?Oi it doesn?t matter. I?m not taking orders from the sodding wanker who ditched us and wasn?t even here when the shit hit the fan.  He can?t waltz in and talk out his arse. That just takes the piss mate.?

The Kid got up from his chair his face colorful enough to be a rainbow not to mention the fact that his eye was still swollen shut. It took a lot to get him cross but Ikari really got under his skin with his sudden change of heart. It may have been wrong to hold the past against Ikari who seemed to be trying to be a good teammate, but when you feel the kind of darkness emanating from a person like that well The Kid wasn?t buying it.

?Listen mate I?m not the kind of bloke who likes conflict. I?m not the kind of chap who is going to go all rah-rah team either and I?m especially not the kind of guy who follows on the coattails of his kind.?

?That?s enough! You need to get over this little feud you?ve got going. The one here acting like a ?sodding wanker? is you kid. When someone tries to make amends in their own way you don?t just shut them out. This is a team and our teammate was put through the ringer.  So we need to find out what happened to her, get her better, then complete our mission and find the assholes who did this to her. Ikari may not be in charge but I am and there should be no issue with that plan. Understood??

?Understood??

The Kid whispered it along with some other obscenities under his breath as it all played out how it usually did.  With the matter settled they all turned their attention back to Vora.

?So Vora what was the last thing you remember? Maybe we can help you get whatever it is you need done.?​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 19, 2013)

*Team 4*
_Our First Mission: The Insane Medic and The Music Box_

Night had fallen, as we set out on this mission to the outskirts of a small village where this man, whom people referred to as the ?insane medic? was said to be currently residing. The moon in all its glory hanging in the night sky was at its first quarter, half of it shaded over while the other half a brilliant shade of white. The limited amount of moonlight gave us little sight through the mist filled rocky grounds that made up most of this small quaint back water village, casting dark wide shadows over the different rock formations and small wooden posts that stood around on this rocky terrain. The things that the moonlight did manage to touch, were illuminated with an eerie spacious like glow of transparent white. Some things were blue from the light and some green, giving off a variety that seemed rather supernatural.

The sound of crickets sung throughout the area as we continued to walk in a very steady stride, Masami to my right, and Azumo-sensei directly in front. My hands swaying back and forth from my sides in a manner that most have called very dignified. The boots I wore gave out a light ting with an accompanied splash with every step on this rough and grainy path way. The more we continued to walk I began to notice something, I had grown increasingly more cautions and I was very positive that something didn't seem right...things were getting darker. 

?Azumo-sensei?doesn?t this seem-?

?Very familiar indeed?I like games??

I found Joanna turning to study her surroundings her eyes examining everything that could be seen from the light given by the moon.

"A three by six foot tall stalagmite with a triangular hole in the middle, light shone through the hole, projecting on a batch of bushes." She began speaking to herself.

After the brief pause we continued on our walk while analyzing the immediate surroundings. For all of twenty minutes, give or take, before stopping again. Once more we scanned the area around us, studying everything that was in our view. We had done this very thoroughly to make sure there was nothing to be missed. What was finally noticed had taken Masami and me aback somewhat, yet Azumo-sensei didn?t find anything to surprising, as the chance of something like this happening was possible even if we weren?t warned beforehand.

That and her being a Hyuuga obviously.

"Genjutsu?keh" She spoke softly. It would seem the target was indeed not too keen on the thought of visitors of any kind, shape, or form. This was very interesting to me though and gave me a small rush of adrenaline. This man or woman could be a hostile one, but even so I had to quickly dismiss those thoughts as I wasn?t here to harm this person I was only here to retrieve the music box that plays unheard of yet pleasant music. Simultaneously us genin placed our fingers together and began concentrating at their point until a sudden influx of chakra could be felt.

?Kai!? Immediately the genjutsu shattered as my world returned to normal. The rocky area I was traversing was replaced with a smooth gravel road, just as before, and this gravel road led down to house just a few feet away from me. A single dim light was lit inside the home and as I began to approach a song began to play spreading out into the night. It was so eerie yet at the same type beautifully arranged.












?How hauntingly beautiful??

?That?s some eerie shit.?

?Be on your guard. You never know what your in for.? 
​


----------



## Kei (Mar 19, 2013)

_Vora_
*[You Can Not Say Goodbye]*

Vora was getting annoyed with everyone that was in the room, and it was clear that her and Kid went through something from the past couple of hours. It literally something that surprised her, that the tables would be able to turn so easily as if fate was just doing it out of fun.  The simple fact that Ikari was being calm during all of this surprised her the most, especially since they were both against the idea of this team, but still?

It didn?t give her enough comfort to tell them what happened, because in some place in her heart she was holding on to the hope that it didn?t happen. Even when the pain in her neck and eye was telling her otherwise, something in her kept holding, denying even that everything was okay. It was like those words were keeping something at bay, something she wanted to deny, and it was made stronger the longer she stayed here.

Vora snapped her head around to Ikari, he didn?t know what she was going through! Why couldn?t he just let her through, Vora looked around the room and noticed that the bag wasn?t there.  Her heart sunk at that realization, her bag was always around her shoulders, and it was because her mother made it for her. Her mother made it for her when she graduated from the academy, and since then it was always with her?

Vora clenched her fist before doing the same with her teeth, ?I rather kneel over and die than do nothing but lick my wounds!? She hissed at him, her anger was misplaced and she knew that, she was getting angry at herself at this point.

Kid had the same reaction as her towards Ikari, poor boy, he was trying to help, but they were giving him such a hard time. It wasn?t like she meant too, she just wanted to get out of here, and she wanted to prove her own words wrong or right. There would be a time in the future where she would look back on this and regret not being close to her teammates, but at this point that was far from her head.

With their teacher snapping the two boys back in place, he turned to her, and Vora jumped, she looked down thinking about a story before looking back up when something came into her head. 

?I remember being at the inn,"starting off with the truth, ?I was in my room, but I got bored and I went downstairs,  I had coffee with the manger?But then I went outside after I talked to her. Though everything gets fuzzy?I don?t remember everything clearly, but if I go back to the inn the manger could probably help me.?

Or destroy her, which ever came first?

?That?s why I must go to the inn?I have to fill in these blanks!? She said


----------



## Cjones (Mar 19, 2013)

*Marietta*
_North Konoha Training Grounds​_
?How mundane, that you would harp about helping Shizuo and then just walk away, leaving him on the ground.? 

It was quite obvious that this little sparring session had quickly turned into something a bit too personal for the two girls. More so that Marietta felt like she was getting completely disrespected and lashed out at, for doing something that she was taught to do in school. To add on to all this that chick had the actual gall and nerve to turn her back to her, after all her bitching about helping Shizuo and trying to make it seem like she was the one who did something wrong. As far as the young Italian was concerned, it would be a cold day in hell before _anyone_ would ever turned their back to her and get away with it. If Hirari wanted to be mad, that was fine, if she wanted to throw a quick bitch fit, once again there was nothing wrong with that, hell, Marietta could even take some of her anger being placed on her for whatever reason, but little petty insults and then turning your back to her?

She must have fucking lost her mind. 

?Quindi vuoi che giocare il cattivo? Allora io faccio il capisce cattivo ragazzo?? 
(So you want me to play the bad guy? Then I'll play the bad guy, okay?)

Her words were loud and clear, obviously though no one around her would be able to understand what she meant. The old saying goes; however, that actions speak louder than words, and so Marietta would let her actions speak for her. Trudging over the small distance between herself, Brawly-sensei and Shizuo, she looked sternly down at her young friend unconscious form. There was a sense of pity for him, more so than anyone here possible thought as she stared down at him. Her gaze shifted back to the retreating form of the Hyuuga before finally casting it toward Brawly-sensei and back down at the person beneath her feet, silently apologizing with utter sincerity at what she was about to do. If Hirari didn?t like her now, then that dislike would quickly turn into loathing. 

*?Stop walking!?* It was a stern command, an assertion of authority that she perhaps didn?t have, but displayed. 

?I?m self-centered? Okay, allow me to show you just how egotistic I can be. Didn?t I say we were ?_hitting the mattresses_?? This is war between us and you have the _gall_ to turn your back on the enemy? Keep walking and I?ll crush Shizuo?s skull underneath the heel of my foot.? 

And to make sure her message would get across; slowly did she begin to put pressure against the skull of the poor young examples head. You could see his face began to frown up in discomfort as more pressure was applied.  It was an extreme example that she felt bad for using, but there was no love on the battlefield, and though they were teammates, at this moment in time in the here and now, she was the enemy. ​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 19, 2013)

_Koyomi Uzumaki_​
Koyomi gazed upon Konohagakure in the distance. The village was beautiful, it was filled with many colorful lights which gave off a brilliant glow that he could easily make out in the distance. The light was so magnificent that they completely drowned out the night's sky above the village, seemingly swallowing the stars in their brilliance.

"And I though Uzushio was huge. Konoha even from this far away makes the village look tiny in comparison."

Koyomi stopped to analyze his surroundings searching for a better vantage point than he flat ground he stood on. Scanning around he noticed a rocky formation which was tall enough to get a better view of things ahead.

"Konoha may be an ally, but they could mistake me for an enemy, or a spy so I better tread carefully around in this area."

Koyomi's cloak began to in the breeze as a chilly gust of wind passed by him revealing the white interior of the black cloak. Koyomi untied his headband placing it into one of the pockets on the interior of his cloak.

"It's nice, and peaceful here. I'm far away enough where I can't hear the noise from either village."


Koyomi removed his cloak placing it on the rocks behind him revealing the large Uzumaki emblem on his jacket, and the scroll that was on his back. Removing the straps from his shoulders that suspended the scroll from his back he took the scroll from it's harness, and placed it on the ground in front of him, unrolling it as he sat the harness on top of his cloak, and sat in front of it reading the contents.

"Out here alone I can easily study my sealing techniques. Just have to hope my parents don't notice I left." 

Koyomi glared over to the general direction of Uzushio, half expecting someone's figure to appear in the distance coming for him. Not noticing anything he began to read from the scroll.

"As an Uzumaki we are born with a special skill.. We our born with the ability to use ancient, and very powerful seals; we are also born with inhuman life force, and stamina."

Koyomi's eyes scrolled across the scroll onto the next part as the wind had stopped which left an almost eerie aura as there were almost no sounds, just stillness, and quiet. 

"The Uzumaki were feared the most for their most powerful technique. The Dead Demon Consuming Seal. A jutsu which called forth the Shinigami itself to pull the soul from the Uzumaki's foe. The technique was forbidden for use since it also took the user's soul as payment."

Koyomi's eyes widened as he felt a chill go down his spine. He took a deep breath inhaling the cool night time's air before peering back to the scroll.

"The Uzumaki were extremely feared for this technique, and their various other sealing techniques, one of which has been used to restrain the nine-tailed fox Kurama. Although their enemy feared the reaper seal the Uzumaki took one secret to their grave. That secret was the Dead Demon Consuming Seal: Release, a technique which could free any soul consumed by the Shinigami, thus the Uzumaki were able to cheat death."

Koyomi gasped in disbelief, there could be no way that his clan was that powerful, and were destroyed by the great nations.

"The Uzumaki unlike their distant relatives the Senju, and their foe the Uchiha weren't born with incredible physical ability, but they were born with the gift of Sage's sealing techniques. Making up for their lack of brawn the Uzumaki were also gifted with an unbelievable life force, and chakra. 

The Uzumaki believed they were granted these abilities to keep the Uchiha, and Senju in check making sure neither was allowed to become too powerful for the sake of the world. "

Koyomi's gaze further traveled the scroll reaching the middle of the document.

"The great tailed beast were a nusiance, used as tools for evil, which nearly brought the end of the world. The Uzumaki were entrusted with the strongest of the nine beasts, the fox Kurama as they were the only ones with bodies capable of withholding him."

Koyomi looked up from the scroll noticing quite some time had passed since he left, and it was rather late so he should be getting home. He rose to his feet rolling the scroll back up as he put it back into the harness, which he once again put onto his back. His cloak resembling that of the great Naruto Uzumaki waving in the breeze as the moonlight illuminated the white of the cloak.

"I can't believe I stayed out here this long, I have to meet someone tomorrow, and at this rate I'll never get any rest."

Komoyi picked up the cloak draping it onto his back as he slid his arms through the sleeves as he set off back for Uzushiogakure. Pulling out his headband tieing it back around his forehead as the bandanna flowed in the wind.

"I wonder what my partner will be like? I'm really excited to find out."

Koyomi walked off back to his village to get some rest before his meeting tomorrow.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2013)

*~Clown~
Cooking*

Elsewhere in Port City there stood a palatial estate boxed in by stone ramparts. The estate was multiple acres across with a lush green lawn that was more befitting of a modern day golf course than someone?s front lawn. The house itself was massive easily in the tens of thousands in terms of square feet. The inside was just as ridiculous as the outside filled with marble floors, buttressed columns, and other crazy amenities. This estate was the very actualization of consumerist excess and in it stood a man who called himself the King of Kings. He was considered royalty in this city and was at the top of the food chain when it came to the criminal underworld. However Kisaki did not find herself in front of the owner of the house, no she was in front of another man dressed in a tattered purple suit. His face appeared as though it had been in a fight with half a dozen sticks of white mascara, but there was a depraved glee in his mien that no amount of makeup could mask. This was a man she had found herself reporting to as he had been named an honorary consigliore to the King of Kings himself, an honored that had never before been bestowed upon an outsider to the family. For all intents and purposes he had more power in this organization than everyone except for the King. The irony of it all was that the man?s name was a synonym for the word jester he was Clown.

?You know what the goose and you have in common little missy??

?No I do not you--? 

Kisaki was not in the mood for jokes and her anger was too great to hold back. This interloper had moved up the ladder in the organization in weeks not even putting in 1/16th of her service time to the syndicate. The King would be mad at her already so killing the Clown was irrelevant.

?You?re both cooked.?

The Clown stepped to the side and slapped Kisaki in the back. At first it felt like something hot was shooting through her and in moments she felt the surge of volts pulsating through her body. Shrieks and screams filled her mind, like nails on a chalkboard they scratched at the surface of her grey matter. It was then she realized it was her screaming. The woman with the position of queen dropped to her knees, her body convulsing violently on the ground as the electricity spilled through her being.

?HuhuhuhuhehehehaHAHAHAHAHEHUUUHAHAHAA!?

?Get it!!! You and the goose are cooked!!! But now now little missy let?s get down to business.?

?Go?to?..hell?

Her body continued to shake causing her sweater cows to bounce back and forth in a very macabre, sexy, and pretty sick way. The Clown began to tap his foot on the ground and look at his watch before sticking his face right next to hers. 

?I?ve come to you with an idea that?ll surely put a smile on your face.?

?I to?ld?.you ?to?GO?TO?HELL?

?Now now pretty little girls shouldn?t talk like that. They should smile from ear to ear. Would you like me to help you smile from ear to ear? Let me get my knife?now where did I put that old thing??

The Clown bent backward and began to dig through his pockets. Reaching his hand deep inside he pulled out wind up chattering teeth; he pulled out one of those gaggles of different colored cloths, a rabbit, a magician?s hat with a rabbit inside, and finally a big giant Bugs Bunny-esque mallet. The entire time that Kisaki watched this go on she felt a sense of terror. His whole off-beat routine did not do well to hide the depravity of his madness. There was no telling what he would do to her.

?Damn must have left them in the other pants or maybe it was from that cleaning woman I had to fire last week? She was always taking things out of my pockets after I told her not too. By fire her I quite litrally mean light the bitch on fire. HuhuhuhuhehehehaHAHAHA.?

?What do I have to do to make you go away!!!!?

Kisaki was able to push herself up so she could scream at him and project her voice toward him. The guy was the epitome of weird and crazy just being around him with him talking like that sent chills down her spine, let alone the fact he just electrocuted her.

?What if I told you I?d help ya with your little issue? I?ve got just the plan to put a smile on your face? HuhuhuhuhehehehaHAHAHAHAHEHUUUHAHAHAA!?​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 19, 2013)

Ikari
I'm not nearly patient enough for this.

Now, Ikari was trying to help.  He was even being nice, or as nice as someone like him could get.  And how did they repay him?  They yelled at him, they picked fights with him, and before he had even said anything in his own defense after the tirade he had endured from The Kid, Vora was already tearing into him.  They took his kindness for granted rather quickly.  He knew vora was unaware, but had The Kid already forgotten that he was most definitely the _wrong_ person to piss off?  He felt his body struggling with concealing the anger, rage pouring through his blood along with his adrenaline, causing his whole body to shiver as if he was going through withdrawal.  His killing intent leaked out like water, pouring out of his body and filling the room, blanketing it in a thick, dense air.

He reeled it in a bit when Vora began speaking, filling them in on what had happened.  She wasn't much help, all she really remembered was coffee and an inn.  He spoke, his voice trembling and dark with rage.  "That sounds like something we could investigate."  He looked over at their leader, the pure will he was burning to keep his anger under wraps showing in his eyes, a pleading look burning his pupils.  "I don't think Vora going there is a good idea.  I'll go ahead, scout out the area.  If there's any enemies left they can give me the answers to what happened to her."  He paused here, using his head to tersely gesture at the girl in question.  "You should watch these two, make sure they don't injure themselves further."  He only halfway wanted to scout the area.  He mainly wanted to leave because they were pissing him off and he figured ripping apart two wounded children would be frowned upon.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2013)

*The Kid
Team 6*

“Good idea Ikari. Be careful though I would prefer you not end up in the same condition as these two.”

It was good thinking to send a scout to check out the area that Vora had circulated from. As far as Shobu was concerned they had two missions in Port City to do. However it was not just a good idea for Ikari to leave based on that, Vora and The Kid’s behavior were creating a very ambivalent kind of emotion within Ikari. His killing intent clung to them like a dense smog meaning it was not something that could be left in the room with either genin in the condition they were in. This also presented an opportunity for them to talk about their treatment of Ikari.

“I know this is not the ideal situation for you guys, but you need to try to make the most out of this. Kid you’ve got no choice but to get along better with Ikari. You may not like him but he’s not going anywhere. If you feel like he’s taking too much control and being too forceful then actually trying to be apart of the team and making your input valid would be a start.”

“Well that’s just bloody fantastic. Siding with that off the chump wanker once again. I don’t understand why you cut him so much slack, he’s just as wrong as the me and Vora.”

Shobu thought about what to say next, he knew what he wanted to say but he wasn’t sure they would be able to understand it. Finally he decided it was worth a shot.

“Well the thing is that Ikari doesn’t know any better guys. You’re both being really hard on him and judging him but you both should know better. He hasn’t had the same lives you both have had. Some very bad people tried to take advantage of him and turn him into a monster. My brother…”

Something clicked for The Kid in that moment. Throughout multiple encounters with people from Shobu’s life the specter of his brother was inserted into conversation. Shobu’s sisters and the Gan Gan Revolution had made mention of this mysterious brother of his quite often. At first The Kid thought he might be dead but when they went to Amegakure, Usagi and Nezumi stayed with this brother of his…

“When we were younger after our parents died they thought he should be placed with some doctors. My little brother was very special and these doctors tried to turn him into something else entirely. When I found out I got my brother away from them before they could cause him anymore harm. Ikari didn’t have someone like me to help protect him; he’s never had anyone. You two are the one’s who are suppose to have people’s skills. I think we all see what happens when we don’t work together, except instead of a hospital it could be a graveyard.”

The Kid didn’t really know what to think after hearing all of that. He felt a twinge of guilt building inside of him. Truthfully he was probably never going to like Ikari. Someone made him into that monster but that fact was that he was still a monster who had threatened to play with the entrails of our favorite. That was going to cause the kid to lose points with anyone short of a saint. The Kid was not a saint.

“Aye I guess I could take it easier on him. He’s still a bloody wanker though…”​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 19, 2013)

*Team 4*
_Our First Mission: The Insane Medic and The Music Box_

Team 4 had found themselves approaching the house of the ?Mad Medic? in order to retrieve the music box that their client wanted. Though it would seem that there were other things in store for the group they were ambushed suddenly by what seemed to be bandits. The house in its entirety was swarmed from head to toe with no were to go.












Surrounded on all sides everywhere they looked. The tall mountain like peaks also hid prying eyes. More than just these few hundred were watching them, though the ones perched at the top did not move. What were they waiting on? As a matter of fact, why did it take this many bandits just to rob a single person? This seemed far to organized, but now was not the time to wonder. The bandits were cautiously converging on her. Some wore masks, others were scarf?s, some had gruff bear like appearances, while others more clean and up kept. 

Though they all wore armor and they all wore a sinister smile as they continued to stalk the group, with their weapons drawn. Masami held an expression of concern and slight worry, but found herself instinctively stepping in front of Hisashi. His expression hidden under his mask, his mouth was slightly ajar as his idea was stolen; shielding her was usually his job. Azumo on the other hand, could hardly contain her enjoyment, and had even begun to nibble on her lip; massive white eyes of the Hyuuga clan seemed to brighten at the thought of shredding these people down to the bone. Like a child hyped up on sugar, Azumo began to twitch in anticipation at the thought of them attacking which was a cause of concern.

?Azumo-sensei, I don?t think we sh-?

"So who wants to be the first to fill. Me. Up.?"

The first to strike was a small man. He obviously valued speed as he wielded a dagger and crisscrossed in his running as he approached her. Giving out a shrill battle cry the man thrust out his dagger extending his arm to full length to increase his piercing ability and reach. The loud clanking of metal followed in tune with the man's cry, using the handle of her chakram Azumo parried, forcing the man arm off to the side and with one swift stroke his about slid part in diagonal, the insides of his body spilled out across the ground.

"Just how important can a simple music box be?" Masami questioned. This caused the bandits to grumble amongst them with anger. I didn't take long for them all to come to an agreement and began to gang rush the entire group. The senju darted her eye to side, two came from the back and four from the front. One of the bandits jumped over had with a pair of claws from behind. Hisashi and she quickly ducked while Azumo began twirling her weapon backwards and severed the man behind her in two. The men along with his other four companions retaliated. A pink and black parasol began hovering into the air, and just like magic a sprinkle of nails began pouring out, flooding the entire battle field and piercing whoever was unfortunate enough to be in the vicinity. Azumo snatched up one of the bifurcated men, using him as a defensive shield, the bandit's clawed hand rip through his flesh leaving him open for her cut through her human shield to cut down the other. In that moment a man with a long scythe came to slice her across the eye, the reflection of Azumo?s s face could be seen in his blade from the moonlight that shone off it. The Hyuuga ducked down evading the slash, prompting Hisashi to vault over her back and plant his foot square into the man?s face.

Another quickly came at the jonin with another blow, this time she parried sending his weapon flying, grabbed a hold of his leather armor and forced him to turn effectively stopping another in his tracks, not wanting to hurt his comrade. Azumo tossed the man to the ground and ran the other bandit through without hesitation. Blood splattered across her face as the giant circular blade tore through the man and many others like wet tissue.  Still more bandits came and by this time the group found themselves beginning to tire out. There were waves and waves of bandits before Team 4 collectively began their heavy breathe. There were still some left, about ten, all ready to strike, until a loud whistled echoed through the mountain valley. One of the men on the cliffs the pointed backwards and the last of the bandits began to withdraw...but how come? Azumo pulled herself together and ordered her team to begin a tactical retreat, though their path was suddenly cut off as Masami and Hisashi quickly found them in a choke hold with one arm pinned to their back.



"To slow child." A man with glasses a man with a deep voice spoke as he whispered inside Hisashi?s ear. "A-are you trying to g-get me o-off? I?ve been choked far worse. I can?t even?feel motivated by this." I retorted causing him to tighten his hold.

"Such a group was giving my men problems? Boo hoo, seems like I'll have to punish them later. He he." A woman wearing a dress appeared behind the man with her sword drawn and at Masami?s throat. "So pretty for a girl so young aren't you?" She said in a sultry voice as she ran the rip of her blade up her neck and pressed it against her chin. The young kunochi could only keep quiet for now. Even Azumo was forced into silence. They had caught her responsibilities and speaking out of turn wouldn't help her at the moment. Her eye was fixed on the woman; the way she talked and walked...she must have been the leader of this most organized group of bandits. "Take them back to the camp Hiro; we'll deal with?em there." She ordered and the man simply replied as he began to force them to walk.

_?This isn?t just a regular group of bandits, but I can?t do anything now as things stand now. When I get the chance; however?I?ll thoroughly enjoy the flesh of that woman.?_​


----------



## Kei (Mar 19, 2013)

_Vora_
*[You Can Not Say Goodbye]*

Vora eyes cut to the ground, she didn?t want to believe that he didn?t want to let her go, and it was worst knowing that the doubt in her heart was growing. No, it wasn?t growing it had stopped; it was like a blob in her heart, like a leach that was sucking her dry. Vora didn?t say anything as they went on, she just went back to the bed and sat there.  She didn?t dare to close her eyes because of the flashes, the bat, the blood, and the body. 

Why couldn?t she just face the light that it was real and she did do those things?

Because she didn?t want to become a monster, she didn?t want to become a villain to someone else?s story. His voice rung out in her head, the way he begged and she didn?t stop, what was she thinking to do something so cruel!? They didn?t teach her this, they didn?t place this in the contract, and if she knew would she still be here?

Vora opened the cabinet and pulled out a mirror, the wounds on her neck was real, they were a horrible color on her neck, but the real trial was coming. Vora moved the mirror to the back of her head, everything seemed normal, her hair laid down, but as she ran her fingers through it she touched something wet.

She dropped the mirror and looked at the blood on her finger tips, but he had grabbed her hair and ripped some of it out!

It could only be him! Vora felt herself shake, but she drugged her nails into her skin. She had to be strong, there was no reason to break down now, and she wasn?t. There was a time and a place where she can show her weakness, but this wasn?t one of them.  She was a ninja and she had to act like one despite the crushing of her heart.

There was more to come, a ninja was a strong, a ninja was courageous, and it was everything that Vora wasn?t. Although it was everything that Vora will pretend to be?

?Ikari?? Vora called out to him, ?Forgive me, I raised my voice and you were only trying to help me??

Vora turned her head and gave him her warmest smile, ?Thank you? and I?m sorry??


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 19, 2013)

Ikari
Smile.

Ikari did a mental howl of joy when Shobu agreed with him and sent him to the inn where Vora had been assaulted after giving him the location.  He was secretly praying whoever did this to her was still alive so he could take out all this pent up rage on them.  His fist gripped the door knob when Vora called out to him, apologizing and thanking him.  His anger melted away, as if it were made of ice the whole time.  He froze, immobilized by her words.  Apologies?  Words of thanks?  No one had even really acknowledged him as a human before he met Shobu and The Kid, and now he had this girl, who was a complete stranger to him,_ thanking _him?  He could feel his resolve falling away, becoming reduced to nothingness.  He willed his voice to remain steady as his lips parted, his back still to Vora.  "Don't worry about it, Vora.  I'm your teammate... after all."  He opened the door and closed it behind him, before leaning his back against a wall and sliding to the floor, the hot tears falling freely down his face.  He furiously rubbed at his eyes, trying to halt the steady flow of the warm, salty water.  He couldn't stop the water works nor could he force the silly smile that had forced its way onto his face to cease.  

Son of a bitch.  Those fucking guys... made me... smile.  He forced himself to stand, a glare on his face.  It wasn't murderous or angry.  It was determined.  He threw open the window and vaulted over it, planting his feet on the outside wall of the hospital and rocketing out into the city.  He landed on the streets, literally hitting the ground running.  He sprinted in the direction of the inn, hands idly gripping the handles of his swords.


----------



## Narancia (Mar 19, 2013)

*Rising --*


*Time:* Morning.
*Location:* Outskirts of Kirigakure. (one of the islands)


"fuck. why did i do that," Akiyoshi voiced his question to no one but himself. The forest was quiet, and he had just got done stabbing to death a deer. It was just in his way for longer then it should have - by his standard of time. An easy prey for it was just a child, and didn't notice him until it was far too late. The sickest part was Akiyoshi wasn't even going to eat the thing. He just planned for it to rot there for the rest of its existence as a corpse until scavengers, and the very earth consumed it.  


"tch," a small sound escaped his lips, and showed his disgust for the actions he had just done. He needed to balance the equation or else he would receive a just punishment for his actions, but no one was around. Hence the conundrum he now faced. That was when a small sound was carried through the winds, which happened to push Akiyoshi into high alert status. Something was moving within the grass, and it seemed large. Using his skills as a shinobi, Akiyoshi leaped into the air, grasping, for the tree branch before using it as leverage to swing his body upwards onto the branch itself for a foothold. 

Whoever was coming would be better seen from an elevated point. A small little growl had escaped his lips. Akiyoshi took some mannerisms from his former master who was a rough Inuzuka. These animalistic habits allowed for his taijutsu skills to become wild and erratic, and now that his corpse bone has surfaced his innate sword skills will be just as erratic and unpredictable. Whoever this person was perhaps they could be the person he would help out to balance his karma?  ​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2013)

*The Kid
So About That Sorcery?*

Progress doesn?t come easy when you have this many different parts that are supposed to come together. It takes a little while to get something worthwhile out of all these different parts, but when the shape of the object your building starts to form there is a feeling of relief. You know that you may have messed up at some point but you fixed those mistakes, hell you?ll probably make even more mistakes that need to be fixed. However as long as you can still fix them and make an effort to do so there will always be hope. That was the situation that Team 6 currently found itself in. A collection of individuals who were vastly different but all the same they possessed a singular quality, they had all experienced differing degrees of loneliness. What had just transpired was a huge step for them as a team. 

_?Nothing like getting your shit kicked in to bring people together.?_

Shobu didn?t dare say this outloud lest he ruined the mood that was being set. Maybe all of this needed to happen in order to rally them together?

? ?Ey mate I?ve been in a bit of a puddle since our row with that woman. You punched the air and I saw steam fly out of yer fist. It was like magic? I?ve never seen anything that bloody brilliant in my life. I?m not going mad am I??

Shobu scratched the back of his head very confused by the question The Kid was asking him. All he had done was use a bit of ninjutsu and the thing was that he didn?t even seem curious about his Jokiton.

?Well that?s called? you know what why not let Vora explained. She was right near the top in her classes at the academy.?

Instead of isolating her Shobu was attempting to get Vora to be apart of the conversation. Maybe this could help her keep her mind off of what happened to her near the inn for just a little bit. If she was blocking the memories out they couldn?t have been good.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 19, 2013)

Vora
*[You Can Not Say Goodbye]*

Her heart was thumping wildly in her chest, it was screaming at her. Tearing and cursing at her, be true it told her, break down and cry, but don?t do this. Don?t pretend to be strong; Vora hushed it with a slight opening of her eye. Physical pain was like a dose of reality to her, what was the point of crying when she had to go through this again, and probably ten times worst.  Though her heart argued that this was fresh, this was Maggie and her child that she was pushing aside, the woman who called her cute, and the woman that believed in her.

Vora watched as Ikari left, and she didn?t know what to say when he called her his teammate. There was nothing to describe that feeling, she was actually surprised, were they an actual team? Vora couldn?t help but feel a little bit moved so when she smiled it there was actual kind of warmth.

He was right, they were teammates, but was it that easy? Though it seemed as though Shobu was going to try to give her a chance at being a team thing, so it was only natural for Vora to try. She got off the bed and went over to Kid, she sat right in front of him, but she smiled at Shobu.

?You read my files?? She said silently, ?I thought you didn?t know??

Vora then turned her attention to Kid, ?To understand the concept of ninjutsu, we must first learn about chakra and in a way the concept of all living things. You see everything has chakra, we utilize it in the air we breathe the food we eat and things of that nature. Everything you interact with, even man made has a bit of chakra in it. We ninja?s are those who can turn chakra into an offensive or defensive force by manipulating the chakra inside of us and all around us, interacting with nature like a knight with a sword or shield.?

Vora hands moved lightly as she begun to teach the subject, for a minute she did forget, all that was in front of her was Kid  and behind her was Shobu, she felt like a teacher and Shobu was a principle. Vora touched her chest, as she begun the next concept.

?Not all people have this power of utilizing chakra, as time passed and wars between neighboring clans settled we have no use of establishing the relationship with chakra, so the number of non-chakra users has risen over time.? Vora moved her hand from her heart to her stomach, ?Though for us who uses chakra, we begin to form a bond to the elements around us and once you form that bond, you can say we gain manipulation of that element, you can say that our teacher has mastery over both fire and water if you saw steam. ?

Vora nodded once she was done, ?Though?? Vora stopped herself, ?Nevermind, if you have any more questions I will explain it to you if need be.?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

Shizuo's brow knit in confusion for a moment behind his blindfold, and Brawly began to smirk a little as he took a step away, still silent. In Shizuo's mind, his ploy was simple, and obvious. One punch, no matter how passionate, wouldn't down him for that long. He had assumed that would have been obvious, but here she was, assuming him down and out. Too bad Marietta seemed so worked up arguing with Hirari...he didn't like to hear his allies fighting like this on just the first day. And so, with a sniff, he discerned the approximate location of the girl's ankle, and grabbed for it as she unloaded on the Hyuuga. And, unless she was quick enough to respond, he'd promptly pull her down as he bounded back up, sighing as he brushed himself off, and bowed to where he thought Brawly sensei was. His punch had been nominally pulled.  Brawly moved over to Shizuo, untying the blindfold.

Then, he sighed, folding his arms again, as if he was about to say something rather important.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Already at home? _


So as ya can see, these guys and i managed to "take" another train so we could get away from those mute guys, dunno how they can be all tha time without speakin? and even more, keep followin?us without speakin?. In the end we had ta get rid of a few of them who thought were good enough to take me and mah comrades head on...A foolish decision If I?m honest, I mean, they did think they could defeat me, isn?t that like a complete nonsense? I look at mah back only ta watch Ryu bow cause of something, he feelin?bad ? nah don?t think so.

The dark sky filled with stars and bein?crowned  by a full moon is what fell upon us once we reached Fuzen, i know I?m not tha kind ta say thing slike that but oal, this sky looks just freakin?awesome! Once there we went over so mah Servant numba two could get a few things, we were about to depart when a strange guy called out his name, He was smiling, at first i even wondered if he wanted mah autograph and just happened ta meet Ryu, but with mah pal attackin?him outta the blue I kinda noticed that this guy wasn?t good news at least for him.

"Just wanna know one thing...Who gave ya permission ta dispatch mah Servant numba two?"and so I spit that lookin?at this man directly into his eyes, I?m not irradiating rage or anything, I?m kinda annoyed by tha surprise greetin?without introducin?themselves. By the vibe i get from this dued I know I?ll either get in troubles or just acquire a new follower but...Do ya remember when I said all tha beings born in this universe were here just ta serve me? huh? i didn?t say it before? well now ya?re hearing it. Well, talkin??bout that, I don?t need this kinda guy running?wild in mah turf either.

"And so?" 
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2013)

*The Kid
Chakra For Dummies
*
Shobu found himself blushing and scratching the back of his head. It was after all the first time he had seen Vora look happy aside from when she was with Captain Harry, however she did not know he was keeping tabs on her. Fact was that Kirikagure had wanted to promote and give Shobu a team, knowing this he used it to gain leverage for Ikari and The Kid in their situations. The kids that were supposed to be on the team were jettisoned except for Vora. It wasn't so much the grades it was what people in her life had to say about her. However he was quite impressed with the explanation she gave The Kid.

"Good analysis Vora. Believe it or not I know some adults that would have floundered in the explanation."

Right down to the details about his Jokiton she had been spot on but a look of confusion was still etched into The Kid's countenance.It wasn't that he didn't understand what she was saying he was simply trying to reconcile it with his own world view. 

"What if you don't have chakra? I reckon you would be dead as a doornail. I'm just not sure I have that stuff to be honest."

"As Vora said there is chakra in everything even you. If you can't use it then that just means it's like Vora has said, you just haven't established a relationship. Although I'm sure I've seen you use chakra when we were in Amegakure. You used a more advanced form of Shunshin to move at high speeds."

It must have been confuse the foreigner time or at the very least time for the culture shock. The Kid sort of knew what Shobu meant but he had never heard this type of terminology before to describe his particular ?talent?. 

?I?m really not that fast. I reckon I?m quicker than fast if anything.?

The admission made Shobu cock an eyebrow as his interest was mightily piqued. The Kid was not very forthcoming about himself other than the story he had told when he first arrived on the shores of Kirikagure. The thought he could be a spy never really left Shobu?s mind, but his ignorance was too authentic?

?Can Vora and Ikari use chakra too??​


----------



## Kei (Mar 20, 2013)

Vora
*[You Can Not Say Goodbye]*

"I...Uh..."

Vora didn't know how to take his compliment; she only nodded her head and turned down. Was she supposed to say thank you? Or was she supposed to blush? Vora felt even more confused now thinking about the correct way of addressing his compliment. She could have said something along the line that she learned it, but of course she learned it! If she didn't then she had bullshitted well...Vora sighed in defeat as she gave up, but turned to Kid as he asked even more chances.

"Just because you have chakra doesn't mean you are weak." Vora said, "The villages are made out of many different trades, and they are just important as the other."

It didn't take her long to realize that someone like Kid wasn't from around here. From the minute he opened his mouth, his accent, mannerism, and all around person was different from those around her. Even if he argued that he was from the White, their accent wasn't as thick, but it wasn't her place to question where he was from. So she didn't mind being less informed, but it wasn't like she expected them to come out to her.

People kept secrets from each other, even the passionate of lovers tell lies, and that was true to Vora no matter how many different ways people tried to cut the rope.

Vora held in her surprise when Shobu told her that he had his own type of chakra, let alone advance. She only looked away; Vora had to think for a minute as something dawned on her. 

Ikair was a monster on the battle field, or so she heard. He was someone wouldn't stop, no matter how much someone would put against him. She believed that he once he put his mind to something that was it, everything would come to an end once he decided it was enough. Vora didn't know if he lacked the brain power, but just imagining it made him seem like a beast on the battle field...

Even though the Kid was clearly new to this place, he was already using advance types of chakra. Under the right teacher he could surpass even the mightiest of hokages with just speed alone. It was what she believed in, and her predictions were never wrong. 

Vora only smiled as something stabbed her chest, she was such a masochist, was she purposely pointing out everything just to hurt herself more? 

?Yes we both have the ability to.? Vora said as she looked at the hospital bed in front of her, ?Though we are all different, our abilities, our focus, and the way we use chakra. Don?t try to compare yourself with anyone else in this team,?

An adult wouldn?t let such things affect her, an adult was a strong person, and a beautiful person. Did she forget why she was doing all of this? Vora looked over at Kid?

?Because you are special and there is no need for something as trivial as comparing one to another.? Vora ended

Did adults ever put into play the words they spoke?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 20, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Fuzen , Matsuzaki Industries*​
*The right to bear arms*​
Reiji's smile, full of false kindness, spread into a grin of sorts. "Come now, Yuuta Zenki. Your _servant_ was my plaything prior to this little... 'group' you three have formed. How much do you really know about these two? I suggest you be careful, there could always be a traitor or loose cannon in your midst."

"I haven't forgotten what you did. How fucking smug can you get? Where's Ibuki!?" Ryuu snapped as he snatched himself free with a hand raising to roughly pop his shoulder back into socket, grimacing as he did.

Reiji looked from Zenki to Ryuu, then to the quiet Dokumaru, and his grin widened. What in the hell were these three thinking? It was like oil and vinegar. He couldn't help but imagine how they must have laughable team work. Reiji walked ahead, entering Matsuzaki's tall black gates as he said, "Settle down, Ryuu. Your anger, as usual, will be your own undoing. We'll settle our affairs later. Focus on your mission for now. Now what, exactly, are you here for...?" 

"Weapons," Ryuu said with apparent nonchalance as he simmered down enough, at least visibly, to quench the fury for the man he refused to call father.

They walked ahead, eventually pausing at one of the weapon storage facilities. He glanced over his shoulder to ask, "I trust none of this is going to enemy territory? No, you three couldn't possibly be _that_ incompetent. Do what you will, Ryuu. I'll have you repay it later. Whatever happens will fall upon you." 

"Tch..." Ryuu said with a scowl. Well _that_ was underwhelming. Digging his hands into his pockets, he said, "This went easier than I thought. Let's pack it up and go I suppose."

When the three genin exited the facility a kunai landed next to Zenki's face, on it was a note or the place Ibuki was being held at.

"What's it say...?" Ryuu asked, pausing outside as he did. Each of the boys had their packs filled with some of the advanced weaponry.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 20, 2013)

Ikari
Answers.

"The fuck?"

Ikari came to a stop a few meters in front of the inn, his eyes wide.  Port City's Emergency Control Department.  He dropped behind a dumpster, watching them from the shadows.  The inn they were supposed to be staying in was burning, flames flickering away from the building.  The ECD was rapidly dealing with the flames, which had surprised Ikari.  He had pegged this place as  a cesspool of crime, yet they had reacted to a fire pretty fast.  His eyes scanned the burning building and stopped, catching several human figures leaping away from the flames in the distance.  He couldn't make them out well, however.  He glared.  _Who the Hell are they?_  He waited for the ECD to deal with most of the flames before he blended in with the rest of the crowd that had begun assaulting the ECD with questions.

"The source of the fire is unknown at this point.  Two bodies were found, one unidentifiable and another a male.  Traces of narcotics were found as well."  The many reporters began writing it down while Ikari just looked ahead at the flames.  _Two bodies...  Vora might be extremely lucky to be alive.  But how did she end up like that?_  He turned away, loitering in the general area until the fire was completely finished.  Once it was, all he had to do was wait for the crowds and ECD to finally leave the inn behind.  Once no one was around he took off into the burnt and decrepit building.  Everything was burnt and the floors were very unstable, so he made sure to be as careful as possible.  After half an hour of searching, he found nothing.  He leapt out the back through a hole in the building, and as soon as he landed was surrounded by men with various makeshift weapons.  He looked around.  "What do you want?"

"We've been watching you.  We don't like people comin' in on our turf, and you shits have been nothin' but trouble.  You stole Hiko's swords and that bitch you came with killed one of ours.  Now we gotta return the favor."  Ikari glared and drew his swords.  _Vora killed one of them?  Shit.  This puts us in some deep water._  "Well?  Come on, then.  I'll kill all of you."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2013)

*The Kid
Retreat From Specialness
*
?I?m special??

The notion of being special was foreign to The Kid. The fact of the matter was that the most remarkable thing about him was his accent and that was because he was the only Brit in the country. That said he had made a life out of being quite unspecial so for this girl to characterize it like that was somewhat awkward. But he recognized what she was trying to impart upon him by pointing out that he shouldn?t compare himself to others as they all had different talents. In essence that was probably why they were a ?team?. It dawned on him this was probably the first time that he and Vora had anything even resembling a conversation and it was in essence a tutorial.

?We don?t really know each other, bint. But I can assure you there isn?t something quite as brilliant as what you people can do that I can do.  I don?t think I have this chakra stuff either. Not that I think the entire thing is rubbish it?s just that I know myself.?

?Kid, everything has chakra you just don?t know how to use it. It doesn?t matter where you are from it?s like Vora says it is everywhere. I could help you pull it out if you would like. I am your sensei too after all. It may not be the same as mine but like she said I?m sure it?ll be special too.?

The Kid was beginning to feel like they were all getting a little too close at this point. Not that he minded their company but ultimately in his experience it wasn?t a good idea to build up a strong bond with people. There was no telling when he would leave or they would leave so it was best to put them down easy. 

?Oi I?ll think about it but let?s not hold our collective breath. I reckon I don?t have much use for the stuff anyway. Speaking of which I guess you could say my chakra is running low and I?m getting tired. So while we wait for that bloke to get back I?m going to rest my eyes.?

Nestling under the jacket that Kisaki had left he rested his head back and shut his eyes. Hoping that would be the end of the conversation.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 20, 2013)

_Vora_
*[You Can Not Say Goodbye]*

She only nodded when he questioned what she said, this was no hero?s tale, nor was it some angst teen drama, and because it was neither of that she didn?t push it even further.  If he didn?t believe it, whose she to tell him was he was wrong. Vora got up from the floor as she dusted off her dress, and silently wished Ikari would just show up, the suspense of it all was bothering her now. She went back over to the bed and sat down on it, looking down at the mirror, she quickly placed it back in the desk. She was slightly glad that this room didn?t have windows?

She didn?t want to see herself at this point?

There was a knock on the door before a doctor came in, ?Vora Hanabi?? the doctor called out, ?I am here to remove the glass from your eye and to treat your neck wounds.?

Vora smiled as she turned herself around and waved him over, the doctor only looked at the boy and grimace of what he saw. He was an young doctor, but stress was getting to him, it was shown with the frown lines on his face and the patch of grey on both sides of his dark brown hair. If Vora wasn?t in so much pain, she would have blushed.

?And these are?? He asked her looking over at the two guys, ?Friends??

?Teammates?? Vora said as she clutched the sheets tightly, she had to mentally prepare herself to open up her bad eye. ?Please I don?t have time for such formalities, I wish to get this out as soon as possible.?

The doctor only smiled as he pulled out something that looked like an eye curler but it was ten times bigger. He placed it on the desk and put on the gloves, Vora began to think about everything she could at this moment, because either way she would have to experience this. 

?Alrightie young miss?? The doctor grabbed her hands, ?This might hurt a bit?And I need you to think of the happiest of place to go too now,?

He then turned to the guys, ?Do you want them to stay??

?Yes?? Vora didn?t even hesitate, if they went she would probably started to scream at least while they were here she could continue pretending. As long as someone was watching her, she would try her best, and even though it was a selfish reason, it was one she stood by. 

?Okay?Again I?m sorry, it?s been a harsh night?? He said as he removed her hand from her bad eye, Vora bit down on her lip as she grabbed the sheets, ?Lets count to ten okay??

He wasn?t going to make it to ten, Vora thought; none of them ever make it to ten?

?One?? He cleaned the huge eye curler, ?Two??

He placed it on her eye, ?Three??

Vora almost ripped off her whole tongue, but nothing came and she looked at him for a minute. Three, three was always the magic number they chose to surprise you, but it seemed he was different.

?Four!? Her eyes were forced open and Vora almost yelled in pain, her whole right vision was covered in red and the pain that surged from opening up her eye was almost as painful as trying to cry with, ?That?s the hard part?Now time to take out the glass?Or it seems glass fragments, you are doing great Vora?Continue up the good work.?

Vora almost ripped the sheets clean off the bed but she had to be strong. People were looking at her?She had to be strong; she?d be weak when she is dead and buried.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 20, 2013)

Ikari
Brawl.

"KILL HIM!"

They all rushed him simultaneously, sprinting headlong at him.  His eyes flickered all around, taking a glimpse of each of the men.  They were a lot more experienced than the last guy... Hiko or whatever.  He clenched his jaw and picked the best course of action.  He jumped, reaching a height much greater than anything those men could reach.  He backflipped, landing in the building he just exited from.  He smirked down at them.  "What's wrong?  Can't reach me-?!"  His eyes widened as he felt a blunt force smash into his back.  He fell foward out of the building, looking back to see a man holding a bat.  He hit the ground hard, feeling the irony tang of blood fill his mouth.  He spat it out and glared up at the oncoming group of men, each wielding a sinister grin.  "What's wrong you little fucker?"  Ikari held back the smirk.  If they thought this was going to put him down they were idiots.  

Right when they got within striking distance he rocketed to his feet, his speed hampered a bit but not enough to take away the advantage he had over the men.  He slashed both swords, leaving a gash in a man's chest and stomach.  He came to a stop on a foot and spun, swinging the weapons and slashing gashes into another man's chest.  He ducked under a bat swing and kicked the man in the chest, knocking the man to the ground.  He blocked a fist with his upper arm before a sharp pain filled him.  He looked down at his chest to see a long, jagged slash starting at his collarbone and down to just above his ribs.  It wasn't deep but it was painful as fuck.

He swung his right sword swiftly, slashing the man's throat in anger.  He blocked another bat swing with both swords before letting out a roar and slicing the man's arm clean off.  His sclera became dyed with red and his irises went gray.  His pupils shrunk down, becoming minute dots.  "GYAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"  They had done it now.  They had sealed their own fates, they poked the bear with a fucking stick and now it was angry.  The demon side of Ikari was awake, and it was thirsty for blood.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 20, 2013)

*Thalia Kirigaya*
Prologue

It was fairly early in the morning, maybe even before the moon had fallen. I couldn't notice even if I wanted to. My eyes were fixated on the ground below me. I wasn't sure if it was good or bad, but the pain staking name of shinobi had finally been bestowed upon me. I simply couldn't sleep throughout the night, excited that I could finally continue with this life of mine. I placed my hand on top of my face, only able to see through the cracks between my fingers.

"Finally...you two won't be the only ones!"

I stood up, taking a nice look around the room I normally sleep in. The bed sheets were rustled, and on it existed no pillows. The room looked torn up, like someone had come in and ransacked the place. The long green curtains obscured any light which attempted to float through the clear windows. The drawers were all closed, but there was nothing even in them. They took everything in custody just in case for evidence, so long ago.

"By becoming a shinobi I've been given a free ticket to kill any enemies in my path!"

I walked to my parents bed, still blood stained. Every where I looked, all I could see is red. Their blood surrounded me, not only literally, but figuratively as well. Their blood had been on my hands, and I got away with the crime. I had to live with that the rest of my life. 

"I don't care! They deserve what they got! Those monsters got off easy! They deserved worse than death!"

I layed down on their bed, and took a deep breath. Before long I started to roll around on what had literally been their death bed, laughing manically to myself. I killed, and I loved it! I got away with it too! I couldn't just be satisfied with that though, I had to have more of it!

"No...no, I can't. I'm not crazy. My fellow villagers don't know I kill...I can't just kill...I'm not crazy...I can't kill..."

I shook my head and seemingly woke up. Did I pass out on my parents bed? With a sigh I realized it was no use, I'd have to leave this place at some point. I had no idea what time of day it had been, but really did it matter? I'm a shinobi now, I can do whatever the fuck I want.

I painstakingly took a few steps outside of my house, and the light was brighter than I thought it would be. Being in a village full of mist, you would think that the light would be obscured by the dense fog that always settled after every night. Darkness that was soothing, calming. However that was never the case. The sun always shun brightly down on Kirigakure, despite the heavy mist.

Just a few steps out the door and I saw a few troops from the Anbu Black Ops. They weren't obnoxiously close to my house, but enough to know that they probably wanted to speak with me. They kept harassing me, saying they'd definitely get to the bottom of my parents case for me. The case has been legally closed, but there are still some who are trying to 'help' me out. I told them over a thousand times that it was impossible if they haven't found who did it for over seven years, but each and every time they chose not to listen.

I tied my Kirigakure headband around my arm, flaunting that I now deserve at least some ounce of respect, even if those people are from the Anbu. They appeared strong, but that was just because of their lost sense of emotion and humanity. With no human face we forget that we're fragile and sensitive, that is why the Anbu are given masks. If you take that away then they're just like everyone else. 

"Yo, what the fuck are you all doing here? I've told you a million times that it's too late to look. I know I may look like a child, but I'm now a shinobi. I've been strong enough to move on from my parents death. Obviously the killer hasn't acted in over seven years, and with absolutely no traces it's a waste of time. So instead of spending years on a dead topic, why don't you all move on and actually deal with real problems. You know, like White?"

One of the Anbu grabbed my shirt, and pulled me up to his face mask. Again, there were no facial expressions that I could witness, but from his breathing patterns and the tightness of his grip I could tell that he was at least slightly pissed off. 

"You don't understand. Your parents were our fellow shinobi, our comrades. To see them murdered like that is unforgivable! You may have moved on, but if that threat were to ever hurt any more of my comrades then I would never forgive myself for giving up! Besides, you don't care about stopping the murderer of your parents? That's just plain heartless! If everyone were to become cold-hearted like that, then this world would experience the trauma of war, like it use to!"

"War? I don't give a shit. We're essentially at a cold war with white right now anyways. Cold-heartedness, or whatever you want to call it, won't burn the world down. All it will do is strengthen me. If I don't care about anything then I won't be hurt by anything any long. _Now drop me_."

The Anbu let go without making a sound. Obviously nothing got through to him, such a pity. He'll continue to live his life in sorrow due to his lack of insight. But as soon as the Anbu squad had left, I was all alone again, only with my thoughts. I suddenly remember I was a shinobi, and great joy filled my mind. My hand clasped around my head once again, only being able to see through the cracks between my fingers.

"Finally...you two won't be the only ones!" ​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 20, 2013)

*Marietta*
_North Konoha Training Grounds_​
_?What the hell??_

Easily enough Marietta snatched her ankle from the waking Shizuo. The momentary thought of whether he had been playing possum or not ran through her mind, but it was of little concern at the moment. The fact that he was no worse for wear made the argument between the two females seem really petty in nature now, as he was basically the catalyst for the whole thing. Being in teams was suppose to ease the workload and help build relationships, yet the more she spent time here, the more her temper was ready to flare and she grew more fatigued than anything.  For a slight moment her eye brow cocked and she wore a disgruntled expression of shock and annoyance. 

*?You?ve been on the ground, listening this whole time??* 

The hot blooded Italian stressed every single word that came out of her mouth. Just the thought of him laying there and fully conscious and listening to everything was enough to make a vein bulge out of her temple. The suddenly, before her mind could even register what was going on, it was as if her entire body was on autopilot. Her feet took a step back firmly placed into the ground, her arm arched back as far as it could go, the white glove that adorned her hand wrinkled as her fist wound up tightly with almost all her might.

*POW*

Marietta socked him square in the jaw, hard enough the water in the pond seemed to flinch at the sickening thud of her fist meeting his jaw. For this brief moment, Hirari was actually right, Marietta hadn?t thought about anyone, but herself. Just a few minutes ago she was stepping on his skull to prove a point, and while it was still possible to do that at this point, just the thought of him being alright from the get go was enough to just make her explode.

?Questo ? ci? che il tuo culo meritava." 
(That?s what your ass deserved)​


----------



## Kei (Mar 20, 2013)

_Vora_
*[You Can Not Say Goodbye]*

“Alright we are all done now.”

Blood ran down her cheek, there were three glass fragments that had almost dug down into her eye and caused her to be left completely blind.  Each fragment that he took out felt like hours, as if he was moving it in her eyes just to cause her more pain, but Vora was didn’t scream once. She whimpered, she bit her lip, and she squeezed the sheets under her, but other that she didn’t scream. Maybe that gave him the false impression that it didn’t hurt her. 

He patched up her eye and wrapped her neck tightly, the cooling agent felt nice on her neck, but she felt herself jumping every time he came close to her. For a minute he had stopped several times just to gauge her reaction, and it was her that had to lean into him. 

“Thank you….” Vora said as she looked at herself in the mirror, this beat up suited her, and it was something that she would have to grow up with. Her eye was stinging but not as much as it was before the performed surgical removal.

“Of course,” He smiled as he removed his gloves and dawned on a new pair, he turned to Kid and Shobu, “How about you two? Do you need some help?”

Vora nodded her head, “Please take care of them.” She said getting up, these wounds weren’t going to stop her, but now she had a reason and no one could stop her.

“My wounds are superficial; he has been though more damage than me.” Vora continued as she brushed back her hair and place on her headband, “I think he needs more of an extensive care than I do…”

She turned to Shobu and nodded her head at him, “Ikari has yet to return, I will go search for him myself, please stay with Kid, he will need you to make sure he clears out.” Vora said, there was no doubt that she had set this up if they didn’t let her go. Based on Kid’s accent, mannerism, and lack of knowledge of the basic things taught here, she just had to guess that he didn’t have papers. 

Vora neared the door, “Please…Take care…” 

She opened the door and closed it, though out the whole process of removing the glass her mind flashed back to the bodies. Vora couldn’t run away from the truth anymore, beautiful people knew how to come to terms reality, adults came to terms with reality, and now she must. Vora killed a person, and no matter how she cleaned her hands, nothing would change that fact…

Vora stopped she was near the hospital door, and something stopped her from continuing on…

And that thing was fear…


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 20, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

It had been two hours since our last sparring session, and time had flown by. After the fight, I gave out soldier pills to replenish our stamina, and we went to go eat some lunch and discuss strategies and techniques. Though, given that we had no idea what sensei was capable of, the discussion was somewhat short, and instead talked about ourselves and what we could do. 

We were now in the training fields, the three of us stood in formation. Misa and Kateshi at the front, me at the back, while Takigawa stood by herself, a graceful and casual smile crossing her features. A calm, solemn wind blew across the fields, the sound of the whistling leaves filling the empty training fields. Removing a stray hair from my right eye, I finally break the silence and say: "Are you ready, sensei?" I smirk, placing my hands into a tiger seal as if I was about to launch a Katon jutsu. A simple misdirection, unlikely to trick a seasoned shinobi, but still worth a try nonetheless. 

Our sensei gave a knowing smile. She saw through it. "Of course." Came the reply. Her voice was small, but the wind seemed to carry it in such a way that made it appear 'bigger', somehow. It was kind of unnerving. Our respective headbands at her side dangling in the wind, glistening under the sun, Takigawa-sensei also smirks, not bothering to veil her confidence. Was the difference in our power _that _great? I had a great understanding of 'people', and the aura that our teacher seemed to exude it was one of serenity and calmness. Unshakable confidence and spirit. She was just stood there, smiling at us.

So why was I feeling so nervous? Why did she give of the same feeling of power that my grandpa and the other man from before had?  "You can make the first move." She stated. Our teacher wasn't even taking us seriously. 

I sigh, and drop my seal, balling my hands into tight fists. "Let's do this." I say to my team mates. Alright. Let's see if this plan of mine actually works. Worry and indecision weren't going to get us our headbands back, after all.


----------



## Narancia (Mar 20, 2013)

Akiyoshi, Noriko
Time: Morning.
Location: Forest Region. (Kyuuzu)


The sounds of foot steps seemed to be pressed into a rhythm of some sort. It was almost as if whoever it was - was actually staying in one area while running around. This immediately peeked Akiyoshi's interest in the matter, so of course being the creature that he was he followed the sound. 

His feet, pushed, off of the branch, which caused his body to soar into the sky, but only momentarily. He fell down, but controlled his descent enough to catch another branch with his foot enough to push off of it. Akiyoshi repeated this pattern thus allowing himself a sort of ninja quick travel. "These sounds, they must be someone eligible for my angelic blessing today."

His tone was cherry and delightful, which hid the completely serious nature meant in those words. Whoever this person was the sounds they created seemed to become louder, and louder as Akiyoshi came within their vicinity. With one final hop, Akiyoshi was on the grounds - and watched from the sides. His eyes picked up what seemed to be a ninja, but whether the other sensed him was unknown at the moment. ​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 20, 2013)

Ikari
Dead on my feet.

"Huhh... huhh... huhh..."

The breaths came hard and fast as the young man stood amidst a small pile of bodies, some dead, others very badly injured.  He was covered in bruises, scrapes, and slashes, none as bad as the two long, jagged wounds that stretched the length of his chest.  Blood dripped from a wound on his forehead that was positioned over a bruise right above his right eye, which was swollen shut.  A slash went from his ear to his chin, dripping blood onto his shoulder.  His lip was split and he had several large bruises caused by a bat.  He swayed a bit on his feet, his left eyelid wanting to close very badly.  Sleep was something he wanted more than anything at this point, but he knew if he closed his eyes now he would have an even harder time trying to open them up again.  His right hand was holding the left side of his ribcage, struggling to keep the blood inside of his body.  He slowly returned both his swords, which lay nearby on the blood-stained ground, to their sheathes and began the long walk back to the hospital.

Ikari came to realize how fucked up this city really was.  A fifteen year old boy could walk through the city, badly hurt and bleeding on the streets, and not a single person would help him.  They just looked at him, watched him with fearful eyes.  Fuck them.  Fuck all of them.  He didn't need their help anyway.  He wouldn't allow himself to die.

He looked up as he arrived at the hospital.  He didn't have the strength to climb back in through the window, he would have to walk in through the lobby.  His hand went to the the door and opened it, almost bumping into Vora, who was standing at the door.  His left eye, the only one that was even open, looked down at her as he swayed a bit where he stood.  His lips parted so he could speak, his breathing heavy and labored.  "Vora, the inn."  He looked up to see people staring at him.  He took Vora's hand and lead her through the lobby.  A nurse tried to stop him and he leveled the most sinister glare he could give her with one eye.  She froze, able to feel his killing intent despite not being trained to do so.  He looked away from her and lead Vora back to floor three.  "Vora, I know you killed someone.  I don't know why, but you did.  I'm not mad or anything, but he has friends.  I managed to take them down, but I don't know how many more he has..."  He stopped, swaying a bit.  "Port city isn't safe for us anymore, you know.  We need to finish this mission as soon as possible."  

He opened the door to Vora's hospital room to see Shobu and The Kid still in there with a medic.  "Hey, doc.  Patch me up will ya?"  He said as he dripped blood all over the floor.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 21, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Mist _


This guy kinda gets on mah nerves, speakin? like that as if he were some big man like me, that isn?t cool bro. To top the fact that he pretty much told me Ryu was his toy, he also implied that there could be a traitor among us; obviously it can?t be me, mah greatness wouldn?t allow me ta do somethng as stupid as betray mah friends. On tha other hand i don?t think any of these guys could betray me, they do love me, their king. Pretty much this smilin?weirdo is saying nonsenses. 

"Heh, as if"I mutter ta mahself, i?m not in tha mood ta get in a discussion right now. Tha dude and mah servant numba two started to talk, apparently he?s related ta Ryu somehow but I don?t really care who he is, since after all, I don?t want him as mah follower. I frown at the fact that he kinda planned what happened back there at the train station, he even seemed ta know where Ibuki-san is. I stop listening to what they had ta say, this are mah servant?s personal issues and I?m not interested in butting in....for now. In tha end we got tha weapons we had ta carry and were ?bout ta depart but a flying note came ta us.

Takin?tha kunai stuck next ta mah face I take tha paper and start ta read...FUCK!! Who tha hell wrote this? if it was one of that guy?s henchmen he needs ta teach them how ta write. No, i mean seriously, who the hell writes so horribly? More than a mere note it looks like some kinda code that ya find when explorin? tha ruins of some ancient civilization. I quickly try ta read what?s goin?on, and being honest I can barely understand shit of what?s written in here. Only words I caught were Ibuki, Kiri, and son...like I know what that means!! this peeps making fun of us or something?!

"Hey Ryu! ya know these peeps right? Hope ya know how ta decipher their secret codes cause this shit is terribly written, that old man should teach his dogs how ta write at least, pal"I say that handing tha note over to him, after a few seconds he only says that we should go to Kiri now, guess Ibuki-san is there too as I saw his expression relaxin? just a lil.

"?kay then, let?s go ta Kirigakure! Another land that must be enlightened by mah existence which shine is greater than a million suns! "I say that but mah followers are already walkin?towards tha train station*"Zenki, hurry up!"*that?s Doku?s voice...when did they start to walk?

Tha way in tha train was pretty relaxing, there were some troubles before departin?apparently cause of tha mess we caused before in tha other station...Aren?t we awesome? We are pretty much famous already. Once we reached our destiny I come out with a jump, i?ve never been in kiri and i think this would be a good time ta explore tha place. Then I notice it, something that has years botherin?me and also somethin?i forgot about when i decided ta come here"Mist!? Dammit, dude! I hate when I can?t see!"

"It?s called the village hidden in the mist for a reason don?t you think?"I tsk mah tongue at his sarcastic comment, I just forgot about it okay? it?s not like i didn?t know that this place was filled with mist.

"I think we will need a guide?"

"Yeah, I wouldn?t mind....but we need a cute gal! I?m tired of all of these suspicious old men."
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2013)

*Meiji & Noe*

And Jin's daring opening was put to good use.

Noe had a flash of recognition as Jin went into action, and nodded to her blade.  The two ends stretched out and stood erect behind Yonbi, and the black silhouette of Meiji leapt up as the flames engulfed the huge figure's face.  With a solid drive, the two spheres behind him rammed forth into it's chest, and the behemoth stumbled back, tripping on the make shift chakra construct the twin flounders had created just behind its feet.  Noe came next bringing her hands over her head as Hiramekarei vanished from its spot after Son was tripped, fluidly coalescing into their true form in their wielders hand as she jumped high above the rapidly falling bijuu.  Then, she came down hard on his chest, slamming the weapon in as her opponent cried in pain.

The weapon locked into place, holding Yonbi down about the abdomen.  Meiji had secured one wrist, and the azure spirit that had rested about Jin's person was buzzing about Son Goku's shoulder, and the beast was preoccupied trying to shoo away the sprite.  Noe motioned for Jin to join her, a huge chained tassel running from the small of her back all the way to where she'd stood with Jin.  And if gripped, it'd recoil with alarming speed, bringing him next to her on their opponent's chest.  Large, chakra constructed chains began to come to life about the Yonbi's wrists and ankles now, lifting the burden of holding them down temporarily from Meiji and the Eye of the Blue Moon.

Meiji circled about the laid out form of the giant monkey quickly, his shaded afterimages leaving inky black runes and kanji on the ground in their wake.  They lurched and morphed, like hot tar, as black as the dead of night.  As the circle was formed in its entirety, Meiji's black form faded, as did Hiramekarei's.  Blue flames began to illuminate the area around them now, and Noe instructed Jin to sit down in front of her.  There wasn't much time.

The woman's control over her jutsu was phenomenal.  Your imagination and willpower were truly the only two limits in this world.  If he sat, cross legged, as instructed, the runes and kanji would begin to lift off the ground and spin, as the blue flames burned brighter.  Popping his cranium open, she was met with the entirety of Jin's mental capacity and landscape.  Lots of images and small comical standins for his emotions, memories, dreams, and aspirations, buildings erected that mirrored the concepts they stood for in his mind, roads paved with the words of the languages he knew.  It was an entire world, in his head, created from the aspects of all he knew, and understood.  With razor thin precision, she called Hiramekarei to hand, and they took the form of a thin pair of needles.  Her hand darted inside Jin's head as Yonbi started to reach the climax of his counterattack, beginning to tear through the chains she'd fabricated.  What she picked out was the single memory of their former conversation, detailing the nature of their conversation.  She inserted it into Meiji's head, and then closed Jin's cranium, beginning to make a few elegant hand signs in clear view of Yonbi.

The gruff beast gave one last grunt of resistance, but knew it was over by now.  He couldn't burst free prior to her finishing the sealing.  The blue lights burned brighter and brighter until they were blinding, and the runes on the floor all around them spun faster and faster until the entirety of the illusion began to unravel itself and they returned to reality altogether.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 21, 2013)

= Kyuuzu Hankyo =
*Tricks of the Trade:* _Situational Awareness_​
Kyuuzu smirked as Hiyuna was caught in his genjutsu, but before he could do anything about it her face grew deadly serious.  She broke the genjutsu easily and began looking around.  He understood his next order without her even having to tell him what it was.  He took off from where he was standing and slid behind a tree, hiding behind the large trunk.  He began weaving seals, concentrating his chakra throughout his body.  "Yointon: Hankyoteii."  The echoes all came back at the normal rate, save for one that came back faster than it should have.  there was someone there.  He slipped into the forest and formed more seals.  "Ninja Art: Silent Movement."  His footsteps became silent, making his presence that much harder to sense.  He ran through the forest, weaving through the trees before leaping up the length of one of them.  He drew a kunai and stepped onto a branch, standing behind a silver-haired boy.  He pointed the kunai at the back of his neck.

"Who are you?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 21, 2013)

*The Kid
Tale to Tell*

?What the fuck??

That was the collective thought as Ikari walked back into the room with blood dripping from all manner of lacerations. It was in this moment that Shobu sighed deeply unable to understand why everyone in Team 6 found trouble. Scouting missions usually call for you not to engage the enemy so seeing Ikari in shambles like this was quite exasperating. Then again sending the most belligerent of the group on a scouting mission was not a wise decision on his part anyway. The healer was finished with The Kid having made his face look a whole lot more human aside from the band-aids around his bad eye.  It was Shobu?s turn but he gestured over towards Ikari basically ushering the healer to get going on him. Besides some stiffness the team leader felt fine.

?So Ikari want to explain how you got so beat up? And what you found out that would require you to threaten a nurse??

?This wanker threatened a nurse with one of his death stares? I tell ya mate this one is off the chump. If you look up bugger in the dictionary this bloke will be right there.?

Shobu put his finger to his lips as a signal for The Kid to shut the fuck up. He didn?t need to rile Ikari up in this situation and almost immediately he did change his tune.

?I?m just ruffling the chap?s feathers a bit. I didn?t mean much by it to be honest. I?m just as curious to hear what the hell happened.?

With that said the attention of the room shifted onto Ikari who definitely had a tale to tell.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 21, 2013)

*Something Wicked Comes This Way*

_They really don't get it. How bad it's going to be when the storm hits this land. The White and The Black are nothing more than a bunch of mangy mutts fighting over an invisible slab of meat. But we all have a part to play don't we? Me, I am not just another military dog I am a snake. I will slither in the weeds and bite them all to death._

-Tetsuya Kazama

An empty room with a table, a neutral paint color, no air conditioning, and a very annoying blinking light that made it that much hotter in the room. The sound of the broken lights buzzing was all that could be heard at this point. The white haired femme fatale could feel the gaze of onlookers from behind a one-way mirror. It was your classic detainment scenario; they had kept her in here for a few days now her only source of human contact would be the tight-lipped stiffs who would give her a food tray. The food wasn't that bad usually some edamame and a bento box with tempura, teriyaki, and some sushi rolls. It was better than actually being in prison actually. It was by the suggestion of a very reasonable psychological profiler that Tetsuya received that much as they feared what she would do if cranky and hungry. Time went by as slowly as you would think and she really only had her internal clock to go off. The Mugenshi was not worried as she knew that her clansmen would raise hell to get her back regardless of any perceived wrong doing.

*CLICK*

The doorknob turned and in walked in a very unkempt man with glasses that were too thick to be anything than a novelty. This was the same man who had come to question Tetsuya at her house not too long ago. Suffice it to say she wasn't very happy to see this thin-necked pencil pusher once again.

"Hello Win-chan I'm very happy to see you again although I am also mightily disappointed it is under these conditions. I believe when two conflicting emotions such as those are present it is referred to as..."

"Ambivalence."

She cut him off not really in the mood for manners or pretense. There had been twelve food trays so she assumed because of the portions it was suppose to be three meals a day. It had taken them four days to send someone to question her and even then their interrogator wanted to hide behind the bullshit veil of disingenuous niceties. It was really unfuckingbelievable actually that Iwakagure would allow something like this with such a direct no nonsense man in charge.

"Well I'm sure you are aware of why you are here. Your recent behaviors have raised alot of concern with not only the higher ups but your peers as well. If this was some attempt at teenage rebellion it is bordering on sedition Win-chan. If you are to be released you will need to find a more productive way to express yourself. Going to Fuzenkagure and attacking the son of the world's biggest technology mogul is not a very wise decision. Are you aware of what could have happened if you harmed Ryuunosuke Matsuzaki?"

She wasn't sure if the question was meant to be rhetorical but given the pause that was taking place she assumed he expected an answer. It wasn't really something that required a lot of thoughts actually it could be summed up in six letters...

"Whoops."

"Is that really all you have to say on the matter?"

"The what if game is a crock of shit wrapped in even smellier shit. There are better ways to prove a point you needle dicked herbivore. Do not condescend to me lest I lose my temper and bite you to death."

The "needle dicked herbivore" did not say anything instead he decided to show something. He bent down and knocked on the floor as if it were a door. The air in the room became dense as the gravity in the room increased immensely creating the illusion an anvil was on the back of Tetsuya's back. She found herself involuntarily hugging the table as a dark purplish light began to shine from in front of the one-way mirror. The light began to take shape or rather it began to become three dimensional as it retained an amorphous shape. An old man walked through this portal, a hunch in his back, with rotted teeth, a grey goatee, and piercing red eyes. The old man was bald having his former locks taken away by Father Time. 

*Kukuku*

The voices in Tetsuya's head began to, well go crazy for lack of a better word. The overlapping of those trying to speak, those shouting, and those who had lost their marbles thus were singing hymns. The obvious conclusion was that the old decrepit fart in front of her was the cause, actually it was the only conclusion since this had never happened before. The influx of noise in her caused Tetsuya to clutch her head as if she was trying to hold it together from falling apart from the stress.

"You have been very very bad peanut. Don't worry though your favorite grandpa will clean up the mess."

"What the fuck do you mean grandpa I don't have any family left."

"My, my, you are quite the little whipper snapper peanut. Of course you have family. And as your elder I must say that you need to watch your mouth when talking to my assistant. He has gone through great lengths to help you.?

"My grandpa??

Tetsuya could barely bring herself to say the words. After all she really had no clue about her parentage so the people who gave birth to her were irrelevant at this point considering they had been a nonfactor for a decade and a half.  Tetsuya wasn?t the type to harp on such trivial matters anyway, but this man to waltz in here with that sort of intro?

?Yes and believe me peanut, I?m much more preferable than your other set of grandparents. They are, shall we say, of a lower class than I am.?

?So what do you want??

?That?s not the right question peanut. The question is what can you give. Can you possibly measure up to the legacy that you were born into??

Tetsuya hated the cryptic nature of his speak and did not want to bother repeating his every last sentence as a question so she decided to shut up entirely at this point.

*Kukuku*

?Those things are quite excited for us to meet aren?t they??

Tetsuya?s mouth dropped as she came to a very startling conclusion as the man who called himself her Grandpa walked over to the other side of the table and put his face close to hers.

?You didn?t think you were the only one did you??​


----------



## Kei (Mar 21, 2013)

_Vora_
*[You Can Not Say Goodbye]*

What was being strong? Was it being physically strong, the ability to push back enemies and conquer over rivals? Was it being emotionally strong, the talent of letting nothing ever able to break through the exterior and continue with a person?s own personal resolve? Or was mentally, the ability to destroy any question with logical answers and solutions. Whatever it was Vora wished that she had it, she wished she had the strength to not be scared and more importantly not to cry. She wanted to become a beautiful adult, but it was becoming so hard?

Vora allowed herself to sit in the lobby, people coming and going would never notice her, but she didn?t care. She didn?t want to be noticed, she wanted to sink in darkness and cry. Vora wanted to scream and shout, break things, and be upset. Although, she just sat there in that seat in the lobby looking at her hands. 

Ikari didn?t know, but he shattered the last bit of strength she had to hold on too.

?It wasn?t a dream?.? Vora stated to herself, even though it was more than clear enough that it wasn?t one, the hope that she had in her heart that it was had become stronger the longer she stayed here. Though it was all clear, she was going to die because she couldn?t even fight off a common druggie, and more importantly she wasn?t there to save Maggie.

?I?m sorry?? Her voice was cracking but there was no sign of her beginning to cry, ?I?m so sorry??

She was sorry that she couldn?t cry. She was sorry that she couldn?t even save her and be there with her. Vora just sat there in that seat, there was nothing that she could do, she couldn?t even feel sorry for herself! Her heart was in her lungs, trying to break free, but Vora just swallowed that lump. 

??? Vora turned her head towards the wall before closing her eyes, she was just so tired, but this was the route to becoming beautiful. Or was it, she didn?t know anymore and in truth she didn?t really care. Something inside her just fell to the floor and crash, how could she be so weak? She had to be strong! She was going to become a beautiful adult, although she wanted nothing more than be weak.

Vora got up from that chair and began to walk back into her room,  ?My own actions lead to this,? Vora said closing the door behind her, ?Ikari got hurt because of me and this is something I should bear??

Vora looked up at everyone, ?I would like to leave as soon as possible, we both made too much of a racket here, and that is causing some unwanted attention.?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 21, 2013)

Ikari
I understand...

"Hey."

Ikari kneeled down and put a hand on Vora's shoulder, looking her gently in the eyes.  His gaze was soft, understanding.  She was in a place he understood the best.  The Kid wouldn't be able to help here and he didn't know _what_ Shobu had done in his past, but he was here, and he knew the low point her mind was in.  He watched her for a few moments before speaking.  "It... it was your first, wasn't it?  That's the hardest one.  That's the one where you realize... you can't go back, and trust me, I've been there.  But if you let it win, you'll be even worse than me.  You'll lose everything, every sense of purpose you hold will vanish.  You need to come to terms with it, because from what I've seen of this ninja business, it won't be the last time."  He gave her a gentle, one-armed hug before standing and looking over at Shobu and The Kid.  "We've stirred up one Hell of a hornet's nest.  I guess I'll start from the beginning."

He grabbed a seat and clenched his jaw as the medic rubbed salve on his wounds before treating and dressing them.  "Alright, so when I left you guys, I ran into some guys.  I don't have anything on me but a knife at this point, but for some reason they were after blood.  I figured they were just losers who had to attack in groups to have any force.  I fought the leader and took his weapons."  At this point in his recount he motioned to the swords hanging from his waist.  "I didn't kill him, though.  I let him go.  That was when I made me way here.  At this point in the story Vora had gotten in a scrape with some guy.  I don't know all the details but she was forced to kill him to protect herself."  He said that part adamantly.  If either The Kid or Shobu decided to repudiate her he would swing on them.  He felt for her, he knew this feeling she was going through and he refused to let anyone make her feel worse.  You could hear it in his voice.

"This guy she killed, and the guy I beat up have ties to some gang.  When I went to investigate the Inn, it was in flames.  I hung around until the fire was put out then went in.  There was a group of guys waiting for me.  I'm sorry Shobu, I broke the rule.  I... I was forced to kill a few of them."  He wasn't used to having rules, but when Shobu told him no killing he took it to heart.  He was a bit upset that he had to break the rule.  He looked at the ground ashamed for a second.  "Anyway, this gang, I'm guessing they're pretty large in number.  One of them told me they've been watching us since we got on the boat."  He allowed the gravity of his words to hang in the air between them.  "If we're up against the criminal underground of this entire fucking city, this mission might get a bit more difficult.  However, I don't think thy care about the girl we're supposed to protect.  They just want their revenge by killing the lot of us."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 21, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Kirigakure*​
*Gorillas in the mist*​
Ryuu stood with his typically relaxed posture, hands buried in the pockets of his slacks. Well, at least he wasn't scowling for once. A neutral frown suggesting cool indifference lingered. Internally thoughts of his father's bewildering instability plagued boy billionaire. Recently daddy was a little more fucked in the head than normal after all.

"So, we're stepping into another trap." Ryuu muttered with a huff of disdain soon following. There was no way to even tell exactly what they were searching for. Before they could properly near the village two ninja flickered into sight, blocking their entrance.

"State your business," insisted a Kirigakure nin. It looked as if his hand was cradling a uniquely designed blade, prepared to draw it from the sheath. The other was equally rigid, his tense stance showing he was equally prepared to slay the genin.

"None of your fucking business," Ryuu replied with a growing sneer. The sound of Dokumaru moving to cut in could be heard in the background. "The last time I checked our villages were supposed to be on the same side. Has something changed?"

"Then you won't have any problems with us checking your bags?" The azure haired nin replied with a smug little smile.

_Fuck._

"We're just visiting, we'll leave our bags out here." Dokumaru suggested, discreetly sealing his bag with web when his back turned to lower it.

"Now you," the Kirigakure shinobi insisted, head nodding at Ryuu.

"Fuck you," Ryuu spat, becoming annoyed. Why in the hell were they being treated like criminals? What exactly made Kirigakure so fucking special?

"It's okay, servant number two." Zenki cut in, reassuring his hot tempered lackey. "I'll get us in easy with my autograph. I'm sure they're just intimidated by my super awesome reputation. You guys don't need to worry so much, your king is only visiting. I won't hurt'cha." Zenki said while lowering his bag to number three. He caught graciously took it, of course. Being the reliable servant he is.

"..." Ryuu said nothing when Zenki actually took out his autograph and asked, "Now, who am I makin' this out to?"

Ryuu frustratedly threw his bag down for it land on a patch of grass only to be sealed by Dokumaru, who caught up to stand between the relaxed trio.

"Okay, now wait here. You'll need a guide to enter." 

"You uppity mother fucker," Ryuu said with a snarl as he was about to attempt lunge and rip the man's throat out, but Dokumaru's arm caught him from behind.

"We'll wait here," Dokumaru coolly assured the smirking Kirigakure ninja. "I figured we'd need one..."

"Make sure _she's_ cute!" Zenki shouted at the retreating ninja's back. A friendly reminder of their taste in guides, of course.

The boys were left waiting outside of Kirigakure for a guide, not quite knowing if they were being trolled or not. 

Zenki was handing off his autograph, Dokumaru seemed lost in his own thoughts, and Ryuu was lighting a cigarette. The unlikely trio couldn't be quite sure what awaited them in Kirigakure... but their bond, at least, was slowly but surely strengthening.

Meanwhile at a nice distance from the village gorillas were pacing. The group was patrolling a large cave with a waterfall in front of it. Inside of it Ibuki was chained and had a seal placed upon her. A ninja with spiky black hair and a thick beard sat on a little 'throne' of rock. He was apparently from Konoha, and was a Sarutobi by heritage. "Trust me, they'll be here. All we need to do is capture the Akuma and we've done our part."

The Iwagakure shinobi that crafted his throne of rock stood with his arms crossed, also waiting. It would be a successful night, they concluded, as hundreds of shadowy figures waited for the young genin.

"Sounds simple enough, but we need to be ready for a them. They might have a trick."

"What? Nonsense. From what we've gathered they're a bunch of wet behind the ears genin. This will be our easiest pay off yet."


----------



## Fedster (Mar 21, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Team 6 vs The Jounin_

There they were. The team was facing their Jounin, that black haired woman called Takigawa. She seemed confident, maybe a little too confident. It was unnerving. They may be just Genin, but Misa was pretty sure that a 3 on 1 against her would be more than enough. Maybe even unfair for the sensei.

Misa switched her weight for one leg to another, a combination of impatience and anxiety. How was she like when fighting? And will Jeeha's plan work? She could feel him moving behind her and Kateshi. They were in a V-formation, with the Katon user at the back. The afternoon sun shined its orange rays at the distance, dyeing the battlefield.

"Let's do this.", He said, Ok, it was showtime. Kateshi, listening to that, threw the prepared ice spears, and Misa clapped her hands, performing _'Wind Release: Gale Palm Jutsu'_. The spears gained tremendous speed thanks to the powerful winds, and went directly towards Takigawa. _'Your turn bit-...Lady'_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 21, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha/Takigawa Shu*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

The strategy carried out as planned, with Kateshi launching ice spears, and Misa performing the a jutsu to accelerate towards the target. A flicker of a smile crosses across Takigawa's features as the missiles of ice home in on her, carried forward by the current of wind created by the Kumogakure kunoichi. "Not bad." She commented, hopping up into the air to avoid the combination jutsu as the ice spears strike the ground beneath, her long black hair trailing behind her. "You're fast, as expected . . . "

"*Shin Jeeha.*" The smile widens into a smirk as she senses the auburn haired boy coming in from behind, a leg swung mid-way into a kick, and a fireball already in hand. 

"You noticed me, huh?" Jeeha smirks, launching his leg at his teacher, striking with as much force as possible, flipping so that he was perfectly maneuvered to try and swipe away the headbands, his face confronted with the katana at the teacher's side. 

With effortless grace, Takigawa shoots out a single hand and immediately grabs Jeeha by the leg, stopping him from being able to reach her, clamping down with a vice grip. "Fuck." Jeeha cursed. He wasn't used to being reacted to like this, or being too slow to land an attack. "Shinobi skill one: taijutsu. The art of close quarters combat." She recites to herself, before twirling around the air, and swinging Jeeha by the leg and throwing him down onto the Earth.

"Crap, crap, crap, crap." Jeeha cursed as he flew down to the Earth. Spinning around, he launches the ready-made fireball down onto the ground and explodes it, softening the impact by landing on shattered ground, while hiding his position with a thick cloud of black smoke. "_Owwww._" Jeeha mentally cursed. Reaching into his pouch, Jeeha quickly produced a handful of shuriken and launched them through the cloud, directing them towards Takigawa, taking a rough guess as to where her location was.

"There are two types of Taijutsu fighters. The first one is the type who can overwhelm his or her opponent with pure physical superiority," Takigawa continued, landing on the ground, producing a kunai as she did so while the shuriken continued to fly towards her. "The second is one is one who is not quite as physically capable, but can still win by knowing how to fight effectively and smartly."

*Insert sound effect here.*

With a blindingly rapid flurry of arm movements and swipes, the raven haired woman deflected each shuriken flawlessly, parrying them as if they were thrown by a child. "I am both." She said finally, smiling at Jeeha and the others while the smoke cleared away, revealing Jeeha, stood in a combat stance, a determined grimace etched into his face.

"_Dammit._" He thought to himself, biting his lip. "_I *knew* that plan was a stretch._"


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 21, 2013)

*The Kid/Shobu Kirifuda
Planning Over Spilt Milk*

Shobu listened intently to the summary of events that Ikari had given him. The fact was between Vora's condition and The Kid's joke about how bad the other guy must look it was firmly in the back of Shobu's mind that she had indeed harmed someone but the notion of her killing someone was still jarring nonetheless. She wasn't very physically gifted and her skills weren't suited for offense so murder seemed like it was a far off conclusion. The pill of Ikari having to kill was in actuality harder to swallow however his admission had been tinted by a measure of shame that was not lost on anyone in the room. There was something to be said about the caring nature he was showing by attempting to be a rock for Vora and Shobu found himself thankful for the presence of the troubled youth. Their was one nugget of information that was far more disturbing, they had been made since the moment they embarked. What was a B-rank medivac was becoming a bit more deadly considering who they were now in hot water with. 

"This is not a group of simple thugs. From my conversation with one of the higher ranking members of their organization I could parse that we were going up against the shinjike-to. They attacked the hospital in a coordinated manner with a woman who had a jounin level chakra. The Kid engaged her and was able to hold her off while I dispatched of three low tier Chuunin level shinobi. The woman did not give me a name but a title, Kisaki or rather The Queen."

Shobu brought his hand to his chin as he thought very carefully about what the next step should be. Well it was obvious what they should do but how they would do it was another matter entirely. The Kid found himself perplexed by the entire thing but considering the tense atmosphere and what he understood from their tales it was a situation. There was no adjective that could properly capitulate just how bad it was.

"The solution would be to charter a boat to Kirikagure but they would know where to find us. Considering their connections they are probably aware of the boating manifests and the smugglers would be employed by them."

 The issue of the enemy knowing where they were and how to cut them off was an issue but The Kid actually had a minor solution.

"I can sail mates. I clocked the charter in my head when we were on the boat. I can get us back to Kirikagure no problem and we wouldn't have to go through any type of contractor. I'd just need to know what direction we were setting sail from and I reckon I can do the rest. On top of that I would bet the abbey that I can steal us a boat."

The Kid beamed with confidence as he spoke nonchalantly of stealing and sailing. He had been doing it since before he wound up in these parts so he took a little offense to Shobu questioning his abilities considering his prior experiences with The Kid's sticky fingers.

"So we'll hit the docks with a tactical assault that will give us enough time to take a ship. However keep in mind we need to transport the patient so we'll need to take her with us and at the same time keep her out of harm's way. This is the part where you are all suppose to be forthcoming with your abilities so we can formulate the best plan.​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 21, 2013)

Jin and Yonbi
Sealing Complete
Two Souls as One

Blaring light and flashes soon engulfed the land not long before the beast was brought to it's bare back. This world was empowered by imagination and thought, memories and lies, this world was the manifestation of his perception of reality and mind. Soon, the moment Lady Noe beckoned, Jin feet were brought the the massive beast chest, he sat, legs crossed hands neatly placed upon his lap, while he closed his eyes and immersed himself in imagination. Not a second pass before within his mind he could witness images of pass events, memories engulf all sense of realism had vanished, Solstice who stared down at the boy who's imagination had been placed within the enigma of this world, his past was exposed, however, words and idioms soon paved roads and building that were foamed with darker meanings. Meaning that these were either formed through harsh experiences, or just seemingly blocked out by his own mind, at one point the images of some memories had appeared blurred and darkened, suppressed and chained together. Locked with a gleaming locked that radiated a aura of darkness around it. 

Solstice, Eye of the Passive Blue Moon, Madness. Staring deeply into the flashes that were blurred with the corner of his eyes, as the blue flames began to swirl, cycling the host's body. While in his mind the missing link had been awakened, while the spiked chains and his mind had opened to the eyes of the three that had been holding the beast under their unbearable might, their forms had shifted to something that would be considered unnatural, untrue. The sealing process had commenced and not before long, deep within his very subconscious had been seeded something not even Solstice was highly aware of. In the distance of the blackened abyss laid a woman that held and orb within her hand. Jin hesitantly, pulled but as the burning sensation of the seal began to cremate his flesh he could sense that this being had to be approached. A woman dressed in clad silver armor, a blade that had been placed on the invisible canvas and a glaring sphere held upon her hands pressed on her bosom. The armor had the shape of that of a phoenix and it could be told that Jin was allured by set creature. Hair of chest length, she sat as she stared deeply into set sphere. 

Around her neck there was a brilliant key, shaped much like a fanning of a flame, it held no specific form, but it waved and swayed at the rhythmic patterns of the seals performance. Jin took the first step towards this woman, she aware of the Jin's presence had lifted her gaze and met up with Jin eyes, her facial appearance could be said to match that of Jin, more like and older sister comparison, her orb began to float, and imagery of Lady Noe's actions and movements of her bending of the seal began to flash. Solstice stood calmly as his head turned and started at the angle where Jin was spectating him. Aware of what had bequeathed the child it was no longer any secret that Solstice had began bothered over the amount of control he had gained over his own will.

The woman before him released a smile and stood from the invisible floor she sat upon placing her hand upon the orb, ushering the boy's hand to the the same. Jin, while at a loss for words, had executed exactly what this woman had beckoned him to do, yet another layer of a seal had been placed. While within this subconsciousness, there were yet other chains that were marked through the void that had pierced the very fabric of this reality, once he noted the beast had been pulled and not before long he had been trapped within another, more powerful seal. Not before long the world began to fade, slight images remained implanted in his thoughts, but the once brilliant and illusive reality that had become flesh before him had returned to its very dull, very dark, headquarters for this woman and child known as Meiji and Noe. 

Solstice stood for far longer than the imaginary plain, even in reality he had been able to keep its form for a few seconds, enough to share is discontent with the young Jin. However, pleased. It faded along with the rest of this reality. The seal was added yet another layer to it's original state. Now it looked much more complex and blended along with Ryoji's original seal, he could tell that the mixture of his and the beast chakra had now synced rather nicely. This seal could actually be of use, or rather, allow him to control the beast with much more flair than with the original. Yonbi became quiet, it seemed that their bond with the seal had been deepened, and now he could only speak if Jin allowed it. 



Though, in truth, Jin had already discarded this feature and had allowed freewill of speech to the beast. He was just sore  over the beating that had just been placed upon him. He rose his thumb and looked back at the before he brew a his most honest smirk and said.

"Mission Complete!"​


----------



## Olivia (Mar 21, 2013)

*Thalia Kirigaya*
 Chapter I

I don't know what I was possibly thinking. Me, signing up to be a shinobi. I saw what it made my parents into, the type of mental scarring. Perhaps I was different though. That's what I have to keep telling myself. I was raised in a poor and destitute environment, I can handle anything that comes at me. But if that's the case then would I have resorted to killing? If I could handle anything then wouldn't I have endured? Or is it _because_ I killed that I can now handle anything?

Thoughts like these, and many others, circulated around in my brain as I sat down on the silver colored boulder. I had just become a shinobi, but my life didn't change at all. My past didn't change, my daily life didn't change, everything seemed the exact same. I had expected to be called upon to go on some large mission, but truth be told, I didn't know how to get a mission. Do I talk to a jonin? To the Mizukage? What should I do?

Maybe I should have payed attention more in my classes. Nah, those half-wits don't know shit anyways. They act like they know a whole lot, but in truth they're just a bunch of chunin, unable to progress in strength any longer. It's not like they told us how to take missions, they just told us how to succeed, which was stupid because it's quite obvious in what you need to do to succeed. 

As the mist started to lightly clear, two men started to quickly approach me. They were both wearing the Jonin outfit of Kirigakure. Unlike the Anbu, these men usually have no business with me, so it's very strange for people like them to approach me like this.

*"Hello...Thalia, was it? We have a mission that we wish to assign you with. As a newly recruited Genin you will be perfect for something of this nature."*

'As a newly recruited Genin'? This can't be any good. FIrst of all, they are judging my skills based off of my rank. Secondly, I don't want to do some bull shit capture the cat mission, I need to go out on some sort of battle field! I need to find and see an enemy! I need to kill them, to further protect the village, and more importantly, me!
 
"Ahh god dammit. I knew has suspicions this is what had been entailed by being a Genin, but I didn't think I'd be asked this soon. So, what is it I have to do?"

Well I suppose we all have to start somewhere. At least if I do a few of these shitty missions then I'll be able to move on soon. I'll be able to go experience the trill of battle at long last! Well this mission should be fine, as long as I don't have to be surrounded by other people.

*"Well if you chose to accept, then you will have to escort a few shinobi from Fuzengakure, around the village."

* God dammit.

"Fine, whatever! Just take me to them so I can get this thing over with already."

The Jonin simply nodded and jumped off, which I quickly followed. Why have I been cursed with such a fate? Escorting other human beings, being a benefactor to them? The same very species which causes misery and mayhem across the world? It's despicable.

As we approached the waiting group, I was able to take a quick look at the people in which I had to escort.  One had been a short, skinny youth, which had dark skin. He left his hair long and unkempt, which had been colored pitch black. That boy seemed to be the youngest. Next had been another boy, with medium length brown hair. He looked younger than me, but not too much younger. Then finally, was seemingly the oldest member of the group. His body was built up bigger than the others, and had black hair, in a style I was unable to describe.

I sighed, wondering how escorting a group such as these people could really classify as a mission. They seemed like a ragtag group which got lost on their way back home. Seriously, I'm horrible with people, why did they have to chose me out everyone that was available. I sighed, dealing with my own frustration, and approached the group. I put my happy face on, along with my fake best attitude, and tried to make the best of it. 

"Hey! I'm sure you guys have guessed, but I'm supposed to be your escort throughout the village. My name is Thalia Kirigaya, and I'll show you wherever you want to go. But before that, I'd like you all to introduce yourselves to me, so I can have an easier time escorting you all."​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 21, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Mist II _


Maaaan, this place keeps botherin?me a lil ya see. Tha mist is slowly fading away enough so we can see properly but it?s still not cool that mah sight gets blocked by somethin?like this. We were still waiting fer those peeps that were tryin?ta act all hostile with us but as ya can see, one of mah super awesome autographs was enough for those commoners ta let us pass although they gotta assign us an escort...Why tha distrust? i mean, I?m their master....Oh maybe it?s just for protection!! such carin?servants, so kind. Talkin??bout that, have ya noticed how Ryu has temper issues? He should take some pills for that bro; ast the guards from Kiri walk away I remind ?em that I need of a cute gal ta be our escort.

It only took a few minutes before someone may appear before our eyes. I watch carefully at who is comin?and what I see makes me draw a grin in mah mouth, those guys indeed did what i toldthem and brought a cutie before mah royal presence. Such competent peeps. I listen ta her as she smiles introducin?herself, just with that she alreeady won me over, though wonder If mah servant numba two and three think tha same. Without wastin?a second I?m tha first to introduce mahself.

"Hahaha! nice ta meet ya gal. Just so ya know, tha wondaful, handsome, super-strong and all mighty person ya?re gettin?tha pleasure ta see right now..."as usual i point at mahself with mah thumb; I know she already knows who i am since mah popularity - specially among females - knows no bounds but still i just do this for mere courtesy, "Is none other but tha best of the best and rula of this and every singla universe in existence, Zenki Yuuta-sama!"I end mah introduction and cross mah arms behind mah head.

"Oh and these two fellas are mah lackeys numba two and three, Ryu..."I say referrin?ta tha bulky black-haired guy behind me"Fuck you, who said I was your servant?"hahahah, this guy?s still in denial but he knows his fate was sealed in tha moment he was born in this world.

"And Doku, well, his name is Dokumaru but tha end of his name is just too common andf mah retainers must not be mere commoners."I say that now pointing at the Ame genin"mmm...Hello?"he said, this pal is also a funny one. We?ve finally introduced ourselves but I wanna know tha name of this wench. I put a big smile, ya know one of those charmin?ones that surely?ll make her fall for me. Again, being this great of a being is also hard.

"So, who may ya be, babe?"I ask this time as tha group starts ta walk into tha village hidden in tha mist.

​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

Shizuo's blindfold was off just in time for him to sidestep Marietta's wound up haymaker, and he blinked in surprise as she did so, his eyes narrowing slightly in curiosity more than wariness.  His hand would wander to the hilt of his sword momentarily, before he looked to Brawly sensei, who had been the one to remove the blindfold a unfolded his arms, and sighed, waving them all over.  When he spoke, gone was his former overzealous tone, replaced with a quiet, thoughtful pace.

"I honestly...don't know what to say.  Just from first impressions..." Brawly hung his head a bit, and shook it once, pinching the bridge of his nose.  "Running at a taijutsu specialist that could down you with a few taps _blindfolded_.  Allowing your emotions to rule your decisions.  Subverting more detailed and in depth insight into a situation before drawing conclusions.  Poor decoys...falling for poor decoys.  Losing control.  While you all displayed...creative usage of your jutsu and techniques, and think outside the box certainly...we're going to need to work on this.  Dismissed.  You'll know when we're to gather again."

Brawly then turned abruptly, and began to walk off into the horizon, leaving the trio of genin to their own devices...


----------



## Olivia (Mar 22, 2013)

*Thalia Kirigaya*
 Chapter I

I took one good look at this kid, and seriously, he thought he was _that_ great? I have no idea who the fuck this kid is, and don't care at all for his inflated ego. All I care about is getting this mission over with so I can finally advance in the world. But seriously, how immature must someone be to think like that? To think that they reside over every other fucking human being in this god damn world? Seriously, some human beings piss me off, but this one just takes the cake.

Not only that, but the way he regards me is just terrible. He acts like we've known each other for a long time, hell, acts like he might want to get with me, for calling me 'babe'. By the way he's talking it's obvious he's trying to charm me, but little does he know that it'll cause the opposite reaction from me. I hate little try hards like that. It just seems everything about him pisses me off even more.

"Stop acting so friendly with me. I have no fucking idea who the fuck you are, so stop trying to gain respect from me. And I'm not 'babe'. Maybe you didn't hear because of your self-inflated ego, but my name is fucking Thalia Kirigaya. Thanks Zenki, it's a pleasure to finally meet you. I happen to be Thalia Kirigaya. I'm a genin, an official Shinobi of the Hidden Mist."

It took everything within my power not to swear this guy out of the village, but it was my mission. God dammit, I knew I shouldn't have been sent on a mission that dealt with people. People are evil, everyone is evil. These three men are all evil. I need to kill them, they're a danger to me.

No, I can't kill them, they're simply visiting the village. There would be no reason to kill innocents, especially not my own allies. They're on the side of black, they're the good guys, I don't kill good guys. Yes, I had to remember that. They aren't the ones I want to kill. Even though the Zenki one pisses me off to no end, the other two don't deserve death. Well, every human does, but not now. 

It was almost too late, I couldn't let my crazy thoughts overtake my brain. Not when I'm surrounded by other people. But then again, can I really call those thoughts crazy? Can crazy people identify themselves as crazy? If they do then they aren't really crazy, as they realize that their own actions are crazy. In that case, they are sane. In that case, I am sane.

I gave off a sigh of relief. People always brought the worst out of me, but I think I've got it under control now. All I need to do is complete my mission. Yeah, that's right. Show them to where they want to go. If I'm able to do that then I'll succeed in life. I'll be recognized. Taking into account Zenki's rather large ego, I figured I could use that against him to make my mission easier. If I can't avoid his annoying behavior, I might as well go along with it. I brushed up against him, looking as innocent as possible.

"Do you three want to tell me where to go? From there, I can show you guys whatever-you-want."

Granted, while I had been colliding into Zenki while talking, my face was directed towards that Ryuu--- fellow. Doku seemed like the quiet one, and Zenki seemed like that boastful one, so perhaps Ryuu was the calm and collected one which could help me accomplish this mission as quickly as possible.​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 22, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Kirigakure*​
*Flower( Killer ) of the Mist*​
*Zenki and the fucking guide seem to be talking and I'm listening, sort of, but I'm mostly searching for those god damned Jounin. When I see those goose necked ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I'm going to, wait, is she looking at me? Why in the fuck is she staring at me? No, really. Why? Am I suddenly the leader of this dysfunctional little group of ninja misfits? 

God damn it. Now I have to act cordial. Speak to another asshole that I honestly don't give a shit about, and pretend as if actually give a damn. My shitty day just keeps getting shittier. I seem to have her attention so I try to smile for her, but immediately fail. My mouth won't even begin to comply with such fake and forced bullshit. Fuck this bitch, I'm not here to make friends. Let's just get straight to the point.*

"We're going to your closest weapon shop, and then Misty Falls Forest," Ryuu managed, acknowledging Thalia with that angry golden glare of his. Toning it down, Ryuu's piercing stare shifted off to the side. He seemed pissed off about something, or maybe it was just his regular attitude. "We're searching for some cave. It has a weird design."

Before Dokumaru could stop him and suggest caution Ryuu tossed Thalia the letter, not really giving a fuck if she knew the true reason that they were there.

"We need to find that girl in that letter. If you could just point us in the right direction we'll handle it from there." Dokumaru explained, attempting to make the guide's life a wee bit easier. Unlike the other two he appeared to be a bit more cautious with her. Well, that, and there was the teensy little issue of leading a Genin onto some sort of potentially hazardous mission that wasn't even _sanctioned by the village!_ That seemed to be lost on Ryuu, but then again considering his wealth things made a bit more sense to Dokumaru now. The normal rules and protocol perhaps didn't apply to such a ridiculously wealthy nin.

Dokumaru's head bowed, and he cupped his chin using one of six arms as he considered something else. They were supposed to bring those weapons back to the village. Getting side tracked was making an already messy situation even stickier for him( no pun intended ). Did Root investigate already...?

"What? Bullshit. I'm not wandering aimlessly through some fucking mist filled forest." Ryuu countered with a faint sneer, his toned arms crossing. He thought about it for a moment, and added, "Fine, I'll go ask the Mizukage."

Zenki and Dokumaru gave him a 'look'. Ryuu returned it, and a sneer to boot, "What in the fuck are you gawking at? I don't have time to waste. If it's money for the mission, I'll pay it." Ryuu then glanced to Thalia and said, "We're going to the Mizukage and then your weapon shop."

"Someone of a higher rank may be reassigned for the mission, so you won't need to be bothered much longer." Dokumaru offered Thalia, figuring she didn't want to get mixed up in the group's chaotic mission like he had.


*Misty Falls Forest...*


"What's taking them so long? I thought the men stopped delaying them?!" Hizashi Sarutobi snapped, glaring at the gathered men in black cloaks.

"They did. I'm not really sure what's going on." Kuma Azuma replied with a heavy scowl. Looking over his shoulder they giant missing-nin shouted, "Who sent the letter?!"

"Hugo..."

The mentally handicapped but incredibly strong missing-nin struck his head with his palms, appearing to have a panic attack. "Hugo, fuck, up!"

"Damn it! We need to make sure no one else gets involved!" Hizashi blurted as he stood, panicking.

Ishin, a Kirigakure missing-nin straightened his monocle and smiled as his insidious plan neared fruition. He said, "Not to worry, gentlemen. My spies are fully aware of what's happening in the village." The silhouette of a goose appeared at the entrance of the cave to say, "You lucked up, she seems to be the ambitious type. She may end up leading them here all on her own."

Ishin nodded and stood, the pale skinned 'chuunin' licking his lips as he addressed his allies. "Good job, lieutenant goose. It's possible they won't come, but I have a little contingency plan for that. Hopefully that won't be necessary and our little gosling will steer them in the right direction all on her own."


----------



## Olivia (Mar 22, 2013)

*Thalia Kirigaya*
 Chapter I

Seriously? Was this guy serious? I've been ordered around to go help these guys around the village and this is how I'm treated? To be cast aside so simply? I don't know why I was sent as an escort but I know for sure that I'll complete my job, whether I like it or not. Besides, I knew the area pretty well, I could probably find that cave they were looking for so bad. I stopped leaning on Zenki so I could take a better look at this guys face.

Also, this girl had to have been taken. There would be no point to send this letter, telling the whereabouts, and not want to return home. She was obviously kidnapped, and that means there's an enemy. That means there's someone I can kill. Finally. This is what it means to be a shinobi! A job like this was something I could no longer ignore, I had to stay with these people!

"Hold on, I can't let you talk to the Mizukage! You are a three man squad, enlisted of simply Genin! By that standard, since you haven't been sent with a Jonin, I can assume you aren't here on official business. You would be seen as wasting time, and not taken seriously. Your mission would be cast aside, especially since you come from different villages."
 
I had to try everything to make them not go. If they were able to convince the Mizukage on making this a real mission or something, then I may be out of this mission. No, I had to stay no matter what. This was my chance to prove myself. My chance to protect the village. To protect the village by killing the enemy! 

"I'll show you guys where to go. I know the surrounding area around Kirigakure pretty well, and there are only a few places that this 'cave' could be. If you still need to go to the weapons shop then I'll show you that. I have been intending to purchase a weapon recently, so we'll all gain something by going there."

What my initial thoughts were true, I hated dealing with other human beings. It was so difficult to get what you want, as everyone is looking out for their own interests. Regardless, this started to look like it was going in my favor, and I couldn't help but smirk.

"Well if you guys are ready then I'll take you there."
 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Mist III _


And so she told us her name, Thalia is what she said, well, it?s a cool one I guess. As soon as we started to walk she started ta lean on me while walkin?...Man, I knew she would fall fer me but not that she would be all over me like this, each second that passes I realize that being this handsome and powerful can be a disadvantage sometimes...I may enjoy the advantages anytime I want tho. After a few moments, Ryu starts ta speak ?bout where we wnated ta go and Doku was kinda supporting his arguments...then along tha conversation ig ot lost and they started to talk about meetin? tha Mizukage, are they i such a hurry fer me to meet stronger servants?

Then it was Thalia-chan?s speech where she basically made it clear that she wanted to keep goin?with this meaningless mission of escortin? us...the way she said everything seemed weird ta me, as if she didn?t want to get separated from us for some suspicious reason...Could it be? nah she wouldn?t...or she would...I don?t think that...The subtle smirk I noticed after she stopped talkin?told me everything I wanted ta know.

Yes, as ya may think, i have already realized her intentions and yep there?s no other answer....I totally have her in my pocket already, to think that  a mere smile could do this kinda thing I?m even scared of mahself. I look at her and then at mah comrades. Ryu is still frowning and Doku seems not to care ?bout this at all.

"Well whateva, guess this is all ?bout getting some fun?"I say before pointing in a random direction, obviously i got no idea where tha weapon shop nor tha cave where Ibuki-san is held is but i must save some face here."So mah dear servant numba four guide us please" Yes, I decided it bro, this cutie will be mah servant numba four. After I say that, i hear  a sound of slaps, Ryu and Doku facepalmed cause of somethiing, maybe they saw someone doing something stupid in tha street?

"But first we gotta go to tha weapon shop and i need ta get some bandages, it?s time ta change ?em"I say, why bandages? because I got ta change the ones coverin?tha wound in mah shoulder, duh. Haven?t ya been reading? 

​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 22, 2013)

*Mizukage
Inner to Darkness*

The "Inner" is perhaps the most important strategic bastion of the entire war. Trying to scrape through your mind you will be hard pressed to find a location that holds as much value to each respective side of conflict. There is no telling the catastrophic events that would take place if "Inner" fell. This glimpse into this secret cornucopia of technology is not about establishing a sense of foreboding it is simply where we join the once in a century talent that is the Mizukage. The man who made most of the technology in this world possible, Dr.Mako, joins him.

"So how is the weapon coming along?"

The Mizukage has an aura and gravitas that is far beyond his years. They say he was elected due to hope. The people came out in droves to vote for him because of the hope he gave them that he would lead them through this conflict. His youth worked to his advantage as he did not have the experience in dishonesty others of more advanced age had, the Mizukage had a genuine honesty that resonated with the people of Kirikagure.

"Dr.Edgepunk is a superior mind, the work he has done is worthy of the highest commendation. As his former mentor I stand before you with a belly that is swollen with pride, Mizukage-sama."

The Mizukage cringed a bit at the honorific that a world-renowned humanitarian and scientist was using to address him. Mako was about four times his age so it was awkward for him to be called "sama" by someone of such clout, however Dr.Mako made his unbridled support of the Mizukage Elect by becoming a booster and endorser of him during elections.

"I see. But the candidates, were there any that reached the desired benchmarks..."

"No not yet but he is certain your brother is the man. But I have a question. If you were going to try to find a different candidate why did you not volunteer yourself? I too believe your brother is worthy of Project Excalibur but that would also make you worthy."

A smile crept along the lips of the Mizukage as humble as he could be he was also a realist. The other reason he was able to gain one of the highest positions in the world was because he was a genius. Even that was a term that undersold his abilities. However it was ultimately his mind and his altruistic intentions with this grand talent that made him the right man to lead.

"I am by no means at the level of someone like you or Dr.Edgepunk when it comes to this field. I have had my own aspersions as if to what would happen if I wielded Project Excalibur though. Should one person wield all that power? Would it not be better for Kirikagure and those seeking democracy if there were another who wielded a power like mine? The Black is full of young promising shinobi who can be heroes and ultimately I cannot do it alone. I would have preferred to mass-produce the weapon but ultimately we have found it impossible to recreate or garner the materials needed for mass production. That makes the project that much more valuable. Two of me is much more valuable than one."

"It's times like this I find it very hard to believe you are a sixteen year old boy."

*Elsewhere*

"It's times like this I find it very hard to believe you are a sixteen year old boy."

The words of Dr.Mako play out on audio speakers. The room is darkly lit but there is a single solitary hu--, well that may not be the right word to describe him... 

The brain synapsis of one of the most dangerous minds on the planet is firing malignant thoughts. The stage has been decided for his grandest play yet...​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 22, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Kirigakure*​
_*The Path of the Swordsman*_​
Ryuunosuke followed the three with his eyes shut, thoughts elsewhere. Well, wouldn't it be the same if you had a devil and an angel waiting deep within the buried confines of your conscious waiting for the correct moment to spring? He wasn't entirely sure what he was going to do about his predicament, but the little ninjutsu he tampered with was already breaking the seal. Genjutsu, especially Ninjutsu... as much raw potential as he originally had with it he was stuck. So how could he grow...?

Off to the side he could hear Zenki and Thalia, but his concentration continued to linger elsewhere. Tan eyelids rose when they reached the weapon shop, for that golden stare to immediately spot what he needed. He had a plan at last.

When the small group entered the weapon shop they immediately began browsing. Dokumaru restocked on regular ninja gear, and Ryuu reluctantly did the same. Normally it was against his principles, but how far could he go with this stubbornness? The thought of other people counting on him made him sick to his stomach. He began placing shuriken and kunai on his person, along with exploding tags. One sleeping bomb, and some smoke bombs for tight spots. Nodding contently, Ryuu stepped to his primary goal at last.

"I'll take them both," Ryuu calmly said, finger pointing at the katana. 

"Hm, nice eye kid. These are some fairly sturdy blades. Nice and reliable. You know we specialize in swords around these parts."

"No shit, why do you think I'm here?" Ryuu irritably replied.

"No need to be a dick, kid..." the owner of the weapon shop grumbled. He was also an expert blacksmith and thus a burly, grisly, and tough man with skin so tanned it appeared orange. He nodded proudly at two of his prized babies, and blinked in awe at the generous amount Ryuu offered for it. It was ten times the asking price! Even for such reliable blades that was one hell of a steal!

"Hm..." Ryuu tested the blades with a few alarmingly swift and smooth slicing motions. They were perfect. He sheathed it with expert quickness, the soft clank of it sealing itself into place making him feel as if a new era started for the bold genin.

Having moved out of the way for the rest of his team mates already, so Zenki and Thalia could handle their affairs, Ryuu stepped outside and fished around for another cigarette. Now, his golden eyes caught the same fucking goose in their reflection three times already.

"What in the fuck is this?" Ryuu muttered, gracefully flicking a shuriken in the direction of the goose which poofed into smoke before the sharp projectile could make contact. "Thought so..."

An arm resting on the hilts of his swords, Ryuu waited for the others to emerge as he enjoyed the slow intake and release of the supposedly hazardous fumes. Well, luckily for him he was made of... well, 'tougher' stuff.

When the other three stepped onto the streets of Kirigakure Ryuu flicked his finished cigarette down and stomped the life out of it, the remaining heated red glow scraped out of existence. "Let's get the fuck out of here."

"We need a plan," Dokumaru cut in, warning them.

"Fine. When we see the enemy we kill them." Ryuu replied and walked forward.

"Don't worry, Servant Number three. I'll protect ya." Zenki assured the six armed ninja. 

Dokumaru just shook his head, wondering how in the hell he got mixed up with these two knuckle heads.

Up ahead Ryuu said, "Hey, Mist Girl. When you lead the way keep your eyes peeled for a fucking goose. Don't give me that look, Yuuta. I'm not hallucinating. Someone summoning god damned geese is tracking us."


----------



## Kei (Mar 22, 2013)

_Vora _
*[You Can Not Say Goodbye]*

Vora didn?t know how to respond to Ikari, was he trying to support her? Was he trying so hard to establish some sort of relationship with her that he had forgotten that he had completely and utterly disregard her when they first met? Maybe that how those things kind of work, that lion lay with the sheep type of things. She was clearly the sheep, innocent, weak, and small. And he was the lion, strong, big, and dangerous.  The sheep was too scared to leave the lion, because the thought kept creeping back into her head maybe one day that lion wouldn?t be nice and snap of her neck with its huge fangs. 

So she just looked at hum dumbfounded for a minute, there was literally nothing that she could do to express herself in this group. Vora sighed as she looked back down at the ground, she turned her attention to Shobu who clearly took his time with leading this time had taken his head again. 

Though she wouldn?t blame him, if she was at his place she would have quit a long time ago and never looked back. Vora commended him for staying so calm this entire time but still that wasn?t what going to get them out safe. 

When he gave the opportunity to come up with plans, Vora raised her hand, ?I work better alone.?

Vora almost made it out of the door, but then she turned around, and all she saw was a huge jigsaw puzzle. Each piece was from a different puzzle and each of them had corners that wouldn?t interconnect by force. Vora turned back and walked out of the door, she wanted to be alone, but at the time she wanted fresh air. Vora made her way to the outside of the hospital, if she tried really hard she could smell the sea.

Kid made it seem so simple, let?s steal a boat and go for it, and Shobu didn?t really seem to resist that idea. Though thinking about it, the problem is that Port City was called Port City because it was surrounded by different ports. If she thought about it, there was many different ways of going by the simple idea of stealing a boat. Which boat? Which port, and from which part of the city? Vora bit her nail as she sat outside?

?OI!? A strong booming voice called out to her, ?IT?S THE LASS!?

Looking up, she was surprised to see Captain Harry, he had a black eye, a broken nose, and it seemed as someone busted his lips. Vora got up from the ground and rush to his side, but he only chuckled as she tried to be helpful.

?Oh stop that missy!? He laughed at her, but getting a good look at her, ?You didn?t happen to get in a bar fight too??  

Vora forgot that she was wrapped up in bandages, but she could only look up and looked down out of embarrassment to the response of his question. She felt stupid trying to help this man when she could barely help herself. 

?What?s with that sad look missy?? Harry asked

?Nothing?? Though he had grabbed her cheeks and forced her lips to pucker, he made her look him straight in his face, which made it more awkward between the two. 

?I am not a sea captain for no reason ya here! Now tell old Harry what eatin ya up! And don?t sugar coat it either!?


----------



## Fedster (Mar 22, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Plan B: The Unknown Plan!_

She...She effortlessly dodged each and every single one of the spears, and while she was at it, Takigawa-sensei kicked Jeeha's butt and sent him packing. Ok, this time, Misa was completely sure she was not human, or if she were, not the common type of human. So they either got the best sensei, or the _worst_.

She took two steps towards the Jounin, who turned her attention to the girl.

"Okay, my turn.", She made hand seals right after she muttered that. _'Nekome Style: Nail Enlargement Jutsu!'_, Misa leapt, as her nails, coated in chakra, grew fast and strong. Takigawa didn't even seem startled. Well, she should be. Misa started with a diagonal slash combination, with poor results. Then, she rotated 360? to make an horizontal attack, which was avoided succesfully. The Kumo shinobi launched her attacks with speed and ferocity, but none of them even graced the Jounin's clothes. Frustating.

But then, something happened. In a moment of inspiration, she crouched in the ground immediately after a series of attacks, and strectched her leg, which made the sensei lose balance. Perfect chance. With her right hand nails, she tore her oponent's clothes and some of her skins, although it didn't seem grave. A smile drawn up in her face. Until smoke covered the teacher, and she disapeared.

"For someone who comes from a cat clan...", A voice came from above, when Misa looked up, Takigawa was falling from the roof where she had been hiding. "You have bad sight for clones.", She delivered a kick to Misa, sending in the oposite direction as Jeeha. She fell hard on the ground, with a loud thump. The blonde stayed crouched, trying to figure out how the heck where they supposed to retreive the headbands. How!?


----------



## Kei (Mar 22, 2013)

_Vora _
*[You Can Not Say Goodbye]*...But

?So start flappin dem gums girl!? 

Vora didn?t really know what to say, this Captain was too much, but she liked him. He was someone that was truthfully beautiful on the inside, and a real adult. The way he lived made her admire, it seemed as though he took it at his own pace, and just the way he presented himself to her when they were on the dock. That toothless grin and the way he talked about the sea, it was something that was really lovely. However she didn?t want him to get involved with the business that they were too deep in because of her mess?

?I don?t hear ya talkin!? He bellowed causing her to jump up, ?I don?t think I went deaf during that fight because I clearly was sober enough to yell back at that stupid bartender.?

Vora smiled as she thought up something, ?I?I?m confused and I don?t know what to do anymore?I caused a lot of trouble and I don?t know what to do anymore??

?Confused about what??

He was clearly not letting this go, ?About people?About my team?About myself?? Vora admitted, what was wrong with being honest for a bit. Talking to an adult she was comfortable with was a good way of getting advice, she couldn?t continue the way she did without trying to open up to a person. That wasn?t beautiful nor was it being an adult.

?Life and people will always be confusin, there no stopping that, they are like the sea, unpredictable and sometimes cruel. Life more so than people?? Harry said as they both sat outside,  ?Though your team, do you at least try??

Vora turned to him, ?How do you start? Where? I am literally confused?I want to help, but they don?t understand??

He placed his hand on top of his head, ?Don?t go saying that, that they don?t understand ya. They might have tried without you noticing. You?re that type that pretends nothing?s wrong but then when it comes down to it, you?re upset that no one notice. How do you expect someone to go along with that??

Vora didn?t say anything; Ikari tried was she too harsh on him? Was it that simple? She didn?t think so, she thought it was more than that, they wouldn?t understand her. They wouldn?t know how to do anything that involved her. Though could she really say she tried with any of them, she was always thinking about beauty and how to be an adult.  Although in reality, could she really consider herself getting anywhere?

?Listen?? Harry begun, ?This is just a suggestion, though try, but with one of them at a time. Try to understand their views on things, and I know it?s going to be hard, but start small and go on to what you want to say??

?And how do you know this will work?? She asked him

?Me and my wife would still be together if she had talk to me?? He said as casually as if it was nothing wrong with that statement at all. Vora didn?t know what to say, but she just felt his rough sailor hands on her shoulders. She looked up at him as he pulled out a comb, a beautiful bright red one, it was clearly fake jewelry on it, but still it was beautiful nonetheless, ?Listen to me child, take this it?ll make a conversation easier.?

He patted her back, ?Kids shouldn?t listen to depressing stories from adults??

Vora nodded, she didn?t want to bother him anymore, but something made her want to stay and question what happened between him and his wife. She gripped the comb tightly, as she walked back to the room, but once she got there. She wondered who she was going to talk too, but some choices were easier than others. Vora poked her head into the door?

?I wish to speak to you teacher?? She said as she poked her head in, ??Please??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

This was ridiculous. None of our attacks were getting through. Even Misa's wild flailing and flurrying wasn't getting through, and the one attack that _did_ manage to mark her . . . turned out to just be a clone. Our teacher was screwing with us, and not in the good way. I was tempted to just rush straight at her, and try what Misa did, but after seeing what just happened . . . well. Probably not worth it, right? Seeing Misa on the opposite end of the training field, an idea forms in my head, and my hands quickly whirl into action, mashing together in a sequence of seals, moulding the chakra inside my chest and beginning to run forward. "Misa, let's use _it_!" I shout. Since both our attacks were relatively large, we could potentially sandwich sensei between our respective jutsu in a huge inferno. 

"Hm?" Sensei arched an eyebrow. 

"*Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu!*" I roared, an exhale a large stream of continuous fire, setting my jutsu onto 'flamethrower' mode instead. It costed a lot more chakra, and was less destructive, but this way it covered more area. Hopefully Misa could match up with my attack . . .


----------



## Fedster (Mar 22, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Sandwich no Jutsu_

Her attempts were fruitless, and she had been deceived and mocked by the very person who should be encouraging to progress. What kind of sensei was she? Misa thought that maybe she hated children, or she had bad experiences witht them, but that was besides the point. The thing was that Takigawa-sensei was bad and that she should stop this.

"Misa,", Jeeha's voice crossed the place up to her, and raised her eyes to see the Konoha boy staring back. "let's use _it_!"

Of course! The magnifying flames trick that they did earlier. Would it work against her? Well, it's not like there was any time to change her mind, since her team mate moved on to the hand seals. "Okay!", she replied and then she did hers.

*"Hm?"*

"*Katon:*"
"Futon:"

"*Gōkakyū no Jutsu!*"
"Great Breakthrough!", Just in time, her Wind jutsu, bigger than ever, collided with Jeeha's Fire jutsu, creating a flame tornado. Misa didn't think that even _her_ could escape that bad boy.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

Our combined attack met at the centre, combining and mixing together, spiraling upwards into a large fiery inferno, the heat and fire temporarily dyeing the immediate area around an intense shade of orange. "Did we get her?" I frown, shoulders sagging. I then realized that I was panting. I used too much chakra today. I had some soldier pills and food earlier, sure. But neither of those were a proper substitute for proper rest and sleep. "_Dammit, I'm at my limit._" At best, I could use maybe one or two more fireballs. But even _that was a stretch._

Slowly, the burning tornado dissipated, and the flames died down. Revealing Takigawa-sensei's body floating up in the air, perfectly fine. "Shinobi lesson number two: Genjutsu. The art of employing illusions in battle to take advantage of your opponent and setting up another attack . . . " A voice muttered from behind me. Crap. When did she get behind me?! Taijutsu, genjutsu...that meant next was...

"Which brings us onto the final one. Ninjutsu." 

"Shit." I immediately turned around, flaring two orbs of fire in my hand, ready to throw them. But I was too late. Her jutsu was already prepared.

"*Fūton: Daitoppa!*" It was the same technique Misa used, but _far_ stronger. Instead of being a small gust of wind, this hit with the force of a gale, immediately blowing me off my feet as well as blowing out the fire in my hands, sending me towards Misa and colliding with her.

Emerging from the trees in front of us, our teacher removed a single hair from her forehead and began walking forward. Approaching us, our teacher beamed, and took out our headbands, dangling them over our heads. For a moment I thought she was taunting her, but then she started talking. "Well, I've seen more than enough." She stated finally. "I'm not sure if you realized, but the true purpose of the test wasn't to actually defeat me, or even to take back the headbands." She informed, smiling.

"Eh? Then what was it?" I frown, rubbing my head as I got off of Misa. Ow, that hurt.

"It was to test your teamwork. To see if you guys would actually be able to work together under pressure, and the potential prospect of being sent back to the Academy..." She took a deep breath. "Orrrrr, if you'd flourish and work together effectively as a unit to achieve a goal. And this is what you've done. You passed my test with flying colours; congratulations." She grinned, and dropped our headbands onto our laps. 

Wait. We actually passed?


----------



## Chronos (Mar 23, 2013)

Clown
Gaiden 
Immersed in Dispair 

It wasn't past 12 yet and the night's sky was pouring under the coat of the nearing islands of what's called the _Shore of the World_, nearing the peninsula next to the Yukigakure equator. The peninsula had been divided into two pieces, one who's side was connected to the mainland, the other that was diversely divided by three small island. Who ironically were protected by the hailing storms of snow Yukigakure would provide. Smoke exposed the air around the land as a man dressed with purple clothing stood next to the port bay. Hair messed up and green like the prisms purity of colors and shades, his eyes were immensely alike, a deep shaded color of green, mutated green, one who's only embellished the inner madness this creature had been emanated the whole while I've been standing at this distance., dressed in ragged clothing, a suit to be exact that seemed to underwent serious damage through unknown means, a scar like lipstick smudged on his lip that formed a disturbing smile. While the smoke neatly held between his fingers was enough to at least demonstrate that this man held at least a tiny shred of sanity, the thought was completely destroyed when I noted that he was smoking the cigarette backwards. 

"Well, dear old boy are you gonna sit there all day scanning me from tip to bottom or should I get a little crazy with your ass?"

He spoke, seemingly noted of my presence. In fact, the matter of how he noted me was almost impossible. His eyes were keen on the distance of the horizon, I've been a midst the shadows cloaked under the darkness, hours before he even arrived at the designated area. And yet, while he arrived with such noted blithe and began to smoke his drug, leaving himself completely exposed to an attack, I've been witnessing him for a total of 30 minutes while I awaited for the signaling of my watch. There was still an hour left for the meeting. And yet he had the audacity to arrive hours before the estimated time. 

"I know you're there coward. Your breath is heavy, your heart is racing, and I can sense how your blood is boiling. You and the shadows aren't even suppose to be near each other! You call yourself and agent!? My good friend would say _'You merely adopted the darkness...'_ Or some shit like that." 

I had no other variation or way to explore if the man was saying the truth. Had I really let my breathing slip? How could he hear the pulses of my heart and even so tell that I was hesitating from just standing there in the distance? This man was just bluffing, he had been speaking to his lonesome just to allow myself to become exposed. Although my boss had already told me that this man was not to be trifled with, he had no ability to spot someone such as I. 

"Playing it like that, huh? Well, I suppose I have a myriad of way of obtaining what I want. Your boss really wants my assistance, so fooling around with me isn't really your smartest decision. Anyway, abusing a direct order like that would most likely get you killed. So, you're no longer needed."

The man turned and pulled what seemed to be a 3rd generation weapon. In turn he pointed straight at my direction I became stiff and not long before I noted...

*-BOOM!-*

"Rule 1: Always check your surroundings you fucking idiot. BuhuhuhHAHAHAHAH!!" 

The agent that hid behind the shadows was now under a sea of flame and destruction. Much like what this madman had said, it seemed like the agent hid next to a barrel of gasoline. Unaware of the danger he was under, the clown wasn't at all hesitant to pull the trigger. At the distance came forth a man who's dressed in enriching clothing, a suit made of what seemed to be very expensive cloth, head wear of the same caliber, a smile of blithe and contempt rose his lip and slight claps began to arose his hand as they met with each other. 

"Very well. You are exactly what I expected you to be mister Clown."

"Well, I would've shot you too, but I need the cash."

"Ah, you noted my presence as well?"

"I could smell the piss of your two body guards from here." 

This business man known as Kurogane Makuda was the man who has called the very notorious Clown. 



"Your name is very underground... and still you hold so much potential."

"What can I say? I'm good at what I do. And I'm not notorious just because I've done small jobs either. Ever heard of the death of the 90th? Me." 

"Indeed."

The man placed his fingers over his lips as his eyes scanned the very illustrious beast that stood before him. Eyes that radiated a hidden contempt filled with amazement, all he could muster was to release a very indulging smirk. Clown rose his brow as he noted that the man before him was acting rather... gay. To faced the man and lifted the corner of his lip, forming a large smirk than before.

"Take a picture, will ya?" 

"My apologies, you're just much more fascinating than what I could possibly imagine." 

Responding to that comment with a distorted smile, could place his weapon away. And the man before him held his hat and bowed elegantly towards the man.

"Dear Clown, If you didn't know already. I am the great dealer Kurogane Makuda. And I'll request you come with us. We have lots to discuss."

​


----------



## Fedster (Mar 23, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Victorious_

Misa supported her upper body by placing her hands in her legs. She was panting heavily. Three fights! She had three fights today, although they went by different names. Struggle, sparring, test. And they all had different outcomes; she kicked butts in the first one, got a tie in the second one, and right now, she was unsure whether to call that a win. Sensei was trapped in the blazing flames. But then those went away...

She was there, safe and sound. Her clothes were not burnt, nor her skin had taken a little bit of damage. How was that possible? Was she a God or something? And more importantly, were all Jounins like this? But, a more startling vision caught Misa's eyes. That wasn't really Takigawa-sensei. It was a clone. _Again._

The real Takigawa-sensei was behind Jeeha. Misa wanted to warn her, but when she was going to, it was too late. He heard her muttering something (Misa could only see her move her lips), And then he attacked. But she did something that made Misa gasped.

*"Futon: Daitoppa!"*, She used the same jutsu Misa had used against her, but its force was more devastating, something that the young Genin could not do. Jeeha was sent...Towards her.

"Ah!", Was all she could say, before the Konoha boy reached her and landed on her. Misa could feel the pressure his body was exerting on hers.

 "Well, I've seen more than enough." She stated finally. "I'm not sure if you realized, but the true purpose of the test wasn't to actually defeat me, or even to take back the headbands.", What? That wasn't the objective? Were they deceived (Again) by this woman? "It was to test your teamwork. To see if you guys would actually be able to work together under pressure, and the potential prospect of being sent back to the Academy..." She took a deep breath. "Orrrrr, if you'd flourish and work together effectively as a unit to achieve a goal. And this is what you've done. You passed my test with flying colours; congratulations." She then proceeded to throw their headbands to them. Misa held hers before her, looking at the reflection that the still shiny metal did. She tied it up again on her forehead, taking away that feeling of nakedness.

"This was perphaps the craizest battle I've ever been on, and it was for the cheesiest reason of all....And I loved it.", She announced, resting her head on the ground. Her whole body was sore. Ouch


----------



## Olivia (Mar 24, 2013)

*Thalia Kirigaya*
 Chapter I

I was at least glad that we were finally moving. I was getting too woundup just standing around, having to actually _talk_, and _listen_, to other _people_. The whole idea was simply bad. However if you have a goal in mind then you can do anything, even if it's wrenching your insides' out every moment you spend acting.

However we weren't even going on the adventure to find the cave yet, instead, we were going to a weapons shop. Yes, granted, I was going to go there anyways to buy a weapon. But with my goal so close to fruition, I couldn't help but be giddy about the whole thing.

Then that kid, Zenki, had to ruin my mood. He called me a servant. No, not even that, his fourth servant. I stopped dead in my tracks for a short moment, ready to release his soul into the pure world, for calling me a lowly servant. But before I acted I stopped myself, I knew I couldn't. He's an ally to the mist, an ally to Black, I can't harm someone like him. I can only kill the enemy, that's right.

"You know Zenki, I'm not any servant of yours. I'm not going to bend over and go along with your every whim. I'm on a mission for Kirigakure, and I'm trying to help out my village. If helping you guys means helping the village and I, then I'll gladly give my services. But I do not belong to you."
 
I had to stay calm. If this Zenki guy angered me too much then I don't know what would happen. I let my mind wander, trying to ease up the rest of the walk there, and before I knew it, we were standing in front of the weapons shop. I allowed everyone to go in first, to purchase whatever items they needed.

But what I had been waiting for was something glorious, well at least to me. It had been a sharpened steel katana, with a black handle and sheath. It looked like a normal katana, however this sword held a special meaning to me. It was the physical embodiment of a tool which I could use to kill. Something that was special, more specified. Much more so than a kunai or shuriken. I approached the counter with the katana in hand.

"Here, I want to buy this katana."

"Really, that's what you want to buy? The blade is fairly simple, and it's a normal katana. We specialize in making swords here, and there are many fancier blades that are much more suitable for combat lying around, waiting to be bought."

"That's great and all, but I just want this katana."

"Fine, suit yourself. But you may be signing your own death wish by only buying this."

Fuck him. By buying this katana I'm signing my enemies' death. It just gives me another way to kill them, not that I'd allow them to live in the first place, regardless if I had the sword or not. Content with my purchase I went back outside, where I decided I'd continue my little tour.

"Alright, since it seems we're all done here, let me take you to the nearest caves in Kirigakure. It shouldn't take too long now."

I felt important, leading a group, showing them where they need to go. But maybe that's just because I'm now a shinobi. Obviously being a shinobi grants you access to more rights, but I've never been given permission to lead before. My parents were always so abusive, and the Mizukage and the Kirigakure leaders never actually cared for me, they just made sure I survived. So to be able to finally take charge felt, well, relieving.

We headed out towards the forests, which lay near heavy bodies of water. The forest had been filled with mist, especially due to the fact that it had been deep routed near water. It was hard to see, but through the academy we were tought to memorize these forests. They are confusing for enemies, but since this is our terrain, we should be able to at least recognize where we are going.  

Regardless, after about fifteen minutes we encountered the first cave. While I knew my way around the forest, I had no idea how the insides of the caves looked like. We never dared enter them as we wandered the forest, as we were never required to go in them. We only needed to know the forest. Quickly thinking of an idea to avoid having to uselessly go into a possibly empty cave:

"One of you three check out the cave. If you find others in there then get the rest of us. It's better if one person goes in as there won't be too much ruckus. If there is no trace of anyone then come back out here and we'll move onto the next cave, alright?"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Caves...Piece of cake _


We walked straight to tha weapon shop, along tha way Thalia said somethin? fun, that she wasn?t mine or something along those lines...I know she is playin? Tsundere with me, I mean, as if she didn?t know that everything under, along and above the vast blue sky is mine. At any rate, this wound is starting to hurt a lil, somethin?strange cause it?s been ?round a week since I treated it, tho no medic nin attended me since I didn?t want ?em to. It took only a matter of minutes till we reached our first stop, I really didn?t care much about these arms, why? cause I don?t need new stuff to kick asses; I look around and buy some more of  mah basic equipment. I can see how Ryu and Thalia seem interested in swords meanwhile Doku is pretty much buyin?tha same stuff as me.

"Hey oldman, gimme some bandages."I say, i know it?s a weapon shop but it would be a pain in tha ass ta look fer a drugstore or somethin? ta buy them."Kid, you know this is a weapon shop right?"he asked...That?s rude pal, stop looking at me like Imma some kinda retard; I glare at him, and only thing he does is to sigh and open a door, seconds later he came back with a few bandages."They?re for free."he says, and I don?t lose time in changing them.

"That?s a big wound right there, and looks like it opened a little. You alright, lad?"he questioned me this time. Such a kind hearted man, I?ll make sure ta give him some kinda reward once I officially take mah throne as king."Don?t worry, dude. Tha best of the best can deal with small stuff like this."  I say rapidly cleaning tha cut and bandaging mah upper body.

After that we departed towards tha forest, mah servant numba two kept talkin?about  a goose...hahaha! out of all the things he could hallucinate with he saw a goose? Well, maybe he isn?t crazy, I mean just supposing he is right, doesn?t this mean that we should be expectin?an ambush soon? Whateva comes I?m sure I can just take it down though.

"One of you three check out the cave. If you find others in there then get the rest of us. It's better if one person goes in as there won't be too much ruckus. If there is no trace of anyone then come back out here and we'll move onto the next cave, alright?"and so she said but there was no need for any of us to do that, not with mah new skill.

"Heh, leave it to tha best of the best peeps."I say walkin? over to tha entrance, I only had to perform two handseals before takin?a deep breath and " Aaaahhh! " I let out from mah mouth, the sound is more like that of a sigh. A couple of seconds pass before I open mah eyes."?kay, no one is there, just a couple of animals" I inform ta mah team and go back next ta them. What? how did I knew what was inside without enterin? at all? Well that....is somethin? I?ll tell ya later pal.

"?kay mah cute general, where?s tha next cave? "I ask and start ta follow, Ibuki-san is waiting for us.

​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 24, 2013)

Clown
Gaiden 
Immersed in Dispair 

The men were now at sea, the night's void had been veiled with the darkened of the clouds. No starts, no moon, just the bitter sense of danger roamed the seas, as the smell of the salty sea and waving of the large boat coursed through the waters towards their destination. Within this rather large steam powered cruiser, it was estimated to take at least 30 minutes to reach the designated island before they could truly commence operations. Outside, there both stood the Clown and none other than Kurogane Makuda. Most of the background of the man was very well known over the world. A business man that family helped revolutionize the steampunk technology around the world, and was no a secret provider of weaponry to a variety of states. Underground information stated that the black market has high expectancy on this man, he sells quality weaponry, not cheaply, but it said to outclass any he that had been provided to the villages as resources of either power or customary uses. 

"Well, Mr. Clown, It's time to undergo the briefing, or more so, I would like to share my story with you."

"I'm not keen on the past there, buddy. Better you keep it to yourself."

"Please, allow me the luxury."

The clown, unable to preform anything else than a deformed grin, but with emotional discontent, he had no other method but to allow Kurogane the satisfaction of the listening of his story. As both stood at the center of the boat, witnessing as the island neared and time fluidly continued the aristocratic businessman released a slight content smirk after interpreting the Clown's silence. He began, with tone of ease and confidence that radiated a hidden angst behind each idiom.

"As you very well know, you've been assign to exterminate one of my most prominent rivals in the industry. You are to invade this island because I, ultimately, have become quite bothered over the nuisance the neighboring island had been to my business. Of course winning is always in my favor, but what I want is to win with minimum effort, and I also want to do it, without me ever having the blame to anything."

The man placed his right hand atop of his hat, while seemingly portraying a smile. Plastic as it might've been, Clown felt a certainty brew on him. That act of lies and depth the man masqueraded was enough to cause every sense of enjoyment to evoke on the Clown system, there truly wasn't anything more entertaining than witnessing a man fight with his very sentiments of angst and hatred. At this juncture he could tell that the man wanted they other dead beyond any means necessary. A man that would dance at the grave of his enemy. Eyes that nicely embellished hatred with lies. How very interesting indeed.

"This man had caused me a myriad of troubles. One that had become my bane and execution. My company had been undergoing some drastic decrease in... well I won't get into detail in that..." The man snickered as he said as much.

"But beside the point, I believe that this man is to be brought to his grave. His is a menace to the world, and he's in a plague and I, as the nobility that I am, shall be rid of the impurities of this world through the consciousness of truth and justice."

"Did you stay all night thinking about that? Because I'm not buying it for a single second. That was fucking cheesy as hell! Crap, I've heard better lines from a snickers bar." 

Ignoring set comment, the man coughed under the pretense that he completely ignored set harmful comment from the Clown and continued.

"This man is known as Bang Mido, and the other as simply Magnus. These men were once comrades of mines, in truth these men worked under my influence at one point until, much like every company, our thoughts differed greatly and we were brought to become independent structures. Our ideas of how we should manufacture the weaponry industry was far too different, and they began to market ideas that had been mines since the begging, formats of how weapons had been formed and created, however, all the law suits and order of custody were to naught as steampunk had already advanced to the point that it's more of a structure that is constantly improving, rather than is it about all being held down by a single man. This was my fault too. I came to this when war was about to begin and we needed as much variety as we could handle, the judge held no ideal means to accept my charges."

"Oookkaaayyy!!! I get it. You're pissed! I don't want to hear anymore. I'll kill the dude okay!"

Not before long, the ship finally ported and the Clown leaped backwards of the boat. And reached land as he looked up at the man before him.

"Keep still. I'll be done with this in a minute. And please, don't wait up. I will find mean to reach the other island."

​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Misty Falls Forest...*​
*Early ambush! Can they work together...?*​
Well, they sure seemed to be hitting it off. Ryuu's head shook with restrained amusement. They ventured through the forest searching for the particular cave that would expose Ibuki's captors. He watched Zenki return, and immediately starting walking. With his back to the others Ryuu said, "The next one is mine."

Walking ahead a bit, he paused, suddenly. A wire? Did they think he was some fucking amateur? Eyes scanning the area, the mist made it difficult to make much of anything out. It would be up to Thalia to guide them through the thicker portions. Ryuu made a few discreet hand motions, finally, signaling that there were at least three of them and the directions he could make out.

Trained Genin, strangers or not, they caught on and were gone. Ryuu remained behind, being the one closest to whatever traps the enemy had set up. A lack of clear vision made it difficult for him to tell which way to go. 

"Ryuunosuke Matsuzaki. What a surprise."

​The voice made Ryuu glance to the side, cautiously, his eyes narrowing into a thin squint. Who in the fuck wanted him now? 

"Just call me Ishin. Now then, don't make this painful on yourself." Ishin bleeding thumb swept across the ground, and geese sprung out, unleashing shuriken that whizzed out from beneath their wings.

"Geese? Don't fuck with me." Ryuu said with a snarl, steel blade deflecting the projectiles with practiced ease until a Suiton smashed against his chest in the midst of the attack. Ryuu's back bumped roughly against the forest ground, the damp grass further staining his now soaked suit. Climbing slowly to his feet, the jacket of his suit slid off and Ryuu's head bent. "Get the fuck over here." 

Elsewhere ninjas fought his allies, using the mist to perform hit and run tactics, an unknown amount of foes battling primarily with projectiles.

"Why the rush..? Don't pretend as if you care about the others. They've got problems of their own." Ishin assured him.

Ryuu's head tilted, before he burst forth with explosive speed while attempting to chop Ishin in two. 'Ishin' in turn poofed into numerous geese that honked, the sound an actual technique that placed Ryuu in a genjutsu without him realizing it. It was a mid level genjutsu, and thus, his chances of resisting it would've been slim to none.. even if he hadn't already been combating the benefits of his DNA. F-fuck...

Ryuu went crashing onto the dank forest ground again, mud splatting from his sudden fall. "Well then, that was easy enough." Ishin stated with a dramatic sigh, a hand on his hip. 

The illusions were plaguing Ryuu's mind, but he didn't surrender, teeth gnawing at his bottom lip until it bled. 

"It's futile...a kid like you won't be getting out of it so easily," Ishin boasted while hefting the Genin onto his shoulder.

Snapping his finger, Ryuu's eyes widened from the rush of pain, and his knee slammed into Ishin's face which sent him stumbling backwards. The geese surrounded Ryuu and circled him while Ishin slipped back, his eyes narrowing. "Finish him off, but don't kill him. He's our real target. I'll be back for the boy after I deal with his comrades."

Ishin's next target was Thalia as he sprung off, deciding to move from her to Dokumaru. Zenki, well... he had ventured into an enemy of his own.

"Rahhhhhhhhhhh!" Hugo roared, a thick muscular arm chopping through a tree with ease as he attempted to clothesline the nimble genin. Bark went flying as the tree's split upper half went crashing down, the ground shaking thud alerting Zenki's allies. 

Hugo stood in all of his giant muscle rippling glory. He was a massive beast of a man, but was surprisingly swift for his size instead of the lumbering mess one might expect. 

"Gonna squash you like a bug!" Hugo roared at Zenki, spit flying, and he drew a large wicked looking blade.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 24, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Home - 1/6_
_________

Yawning, I climb up the stairs and drag myself to my room, dropping myself onto my chair and shifting myself towards my desk and turning the light on. We 'passed' the test, but I didn't really feel like I passed anything. I mean, we didn't even get a single hit in. Granted, she was clearly much stronger than us, but _still._ It felt more like a pity win than anything, and not all that satisfying. 

Taking a pen and a blank scroll, I begin to scribble notes and diagrams down. Part of the reason why we couldn't even get a single hit in was because of my slow seal speed; I couldn't match up with Misa's jutsu speed, even though my techniques were stronger. On paper, we had good teamwork, but our timing and synchronization was way off. Adjusting the power scale would be easy enough; it was the jutsu speed that was the most important here. And in terms of team-work, I was the weakest link in our team at the moment. 

"Let's see . . . extend the finger here . . . "

I never particularly liked training seals; it didn't feel as practical as other skills, like Ninjutsu, Taijutsu or Genjutsu. But I didn't really have a choice in this circumstance. Drawing the seal sequence for each of my jutsu (in most cases, just a single tiger seal) and annotating the theory for each jutsu next to it, I begin practicing . . . but was careful not to actually activate any of my techniques. I didn't want to burn my room . . .

. . . again. Though, in my defense, the last time was a total accident. 

About half an hour later, I managed to remind myself why I never bothered training my seal speed. It was boring as Hell. "Kill me now." I muttered after my one hundredth tiger seal.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 24, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Home - 2/6_
_________

This wasn't working.

Setting down my pen and rolling up my scroll, I sigh in resignation and reunite with my bed, my body sighing in unison as it reunites with the soft cushion-y surface . . . god, I was tired. "Hm." I frown. Maybe I could meditate or something. That was a good way to concentrate, and, if I ever got tired or bored of it, I'd probably just fall asleep on my own. A flawless plan.

Crossing my legs, I close my eyes and begin to concentrate, clearing my mind of all idle thoughts and all that rubbish. I focused on only the image of my fingers, crossing and mashing together clumsily to form various seals, and the chakra system in my body flowing and changing elemental nature correspondingly . . .

"Fire. Fire. Fire." I chant to myself in an almost mantra-like trance, and then stop. Opening my eyes, I tilt my head upwards and sniff at the air, a weird scent filling my nose. What was that sme-

Aw shit.

My body was steaming. It happened _again._ 

Rolling off my bed, I quickly run off to the bathroom inside my room and splash cold water on myself, while at the same time activating my chakra barrier to try and decrease the level of chakra built up inside my body. It worked, and I soon felt cooled down. "Jeez, that was close." I mutter, wiping myself dry with the hung up towel and then walked back to examine my bed, the sheets now imprinted with a burned butt cheek. Scratching the back of my head, I decide to give up on training for tonight, and instead go to sleep. It was probably safer that way.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 26, 2013)

*The Kid
What's Going On?*

Vora popped her head back into the room and beckoned for Shobu who was now scratching his head in confusion. 

?Is this what all girls become? I have to deal with two of them ending up like this in a few years?  Fuck my life??

The entire exchange was beyond awkward it was downright disjointed. They were formulating a plan and she had abruptly left saying she needed to be alone. As if time had stopped just for her she waltzed back in. This was the kind of self-importance that most teenagers contained within their psyches. Shobu didn?t know whether to reprimand her or what because as he had heard girls could be even more temperamental than boys. Shobu wanted to approach the situation with aplomb but he found himself three feet smaller in front of Vora, had he become just like The Kid, who could barely string sentences in front of the girl up until 15 minutes ago.

?Oi, I?m not the only one who finds this entire situation bloody queer.?

?Watch your fucking language!!?

?What??

Now The Kid had found himself swept up in this hurricane of confusion, as he was confused to why he should watch his language. The cause of this entire dust up was Vora and because of the amount of time being spent The Kid had no clue what the hell was going on anymore. Why the hell were they in a hospital? Why weren?t they in Kiri? Why the hell was this all taking so long?

?Sure Vora??

And with that Shobu walked over to the girl?​


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 26, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_Annoying Pig _



*Kachin!*

"Ya don?t seem as tough now, dude"I say that after clashing mah kunai with his sword, he hasn?t done much and neither I but after just a couple of clashes I can say that maybe this guy can push me back with just mere physical strength and on top..."Pay attention pipsqueak!!" tha asshole is fast! And ya know what else? He is so damn annoying! We only have like two minutes fightin?each other and he?s already called me with five different names and all of ?em pointin?that I?m weak. Man, this seriously pisses me off! Who tha hell does he thinks he is? I?ll smash him to pieces.

Jumping aside I dodge tha slash  and roll a coupla of times on the grouns gainin?some distance, then I threw a few shuriken his way but the were repelled by his long sword, bein?honest if ya see him like this ya may even think this guy is some kinda serial killer."Hey retard, ya?ve been callin?me by all of those shitty nicknames but ya seem like ya hasn?t looked at yerself in a mirror, ya pig."I let ou before sprinting his way and delivering a roundhouse kick ta his face. I smile at tha fact that his head was shaken so funnily but from one moment ta another his giant hand grabbing mah leg warns me.

"Oh shit!"I let out before being launched at full speed against a tree. Tha soundly noise created when mah back collided against tha trunk can be heard in tha whole area, pal i think I just got a fracture somewhere."You are weak! I would have preferred togo after that Matsuzaki kid but Ishin called dibs on him."

*SLASH!!*

"Aaaaah!!!"he screams cause of tha sudden pain, what happened? well, I just sliced across his ugly face with mah kunai, this shit head barkin?and spitting all of his trash on me. It?s not cool watchin? a loser trying ta seem strong, ya know? This lil bastard dared ta call me weak and that?s tha straw that broke the camel...I?ll freakin? make this fat ass bow down before me.

"Know yer place, fucka. Ya just keep spouting trash, ya damn pig!"Using mah weapon again a deliver a vertical cut goin?from bottom upwards, i succeed with mah attack but somethin?s wrong, he didn?t even flinch at this o-

*BAM!!*

"GAHA!!"I spit blood, a sudden pain struck mah right side, before I knew it I was flying five meters away before crashing and reboundin?against tha ground two times."damn, what tha-"I roll ta mah left side dodging tha blade that was ?bout ta slice me, seriously what happened just now? I see at that Hugo pal once tha dust cloud fades away, he was about ta kill me fer real this time and I?m here barely regaining mah breath. I got two ribs broken just now...shit.

"I failed? I also made a mistake with the last blow, I was supposed to slice you in half with the sword but I used the other side of the blade."oi,oi,oi, ya sayin?that I would be dead already? don?t mess with me retard. I can see tha wound I made earlier, it?s bleeding but he doesn?t seem affected, maybe his muscles are thick enough for him ta endure such wounds. Physical attacks are useless and I got no time ta use ninjutsu without saying that...

"You were injured before coming here? You will be crushed like the ant you are, by me!!"being honest, i didn?t want ta kill this dude, he is nothin?but a dumbass but his loose tongue is makin? me lose mah patience. Weak? An ant? Getting crushed? this guy just can?t keep his trap shut, huh? Mah wound is already open and is bleeding, so what? This guy can only look down on me despite having no brain.

"Now die!!"he flies at a rumbling speed towards me, but I?m not holdin?back anymore, I?ll kill him!"Guaaah!!"flies back and rolls backwards after a few moments, mah arm is extended and mah hand is forming a fist, I was the one who sent him back with a punch.

"Ya damn peasant, talkin? ta me like ya?re some big shot"I open mah eyes and look at him, I?m completely furious now, mah blood is boiling and I can?t really contain mahself. Dunno how others are lookin?at me but I would say that for tha first time in mah life I?m irradiating a big desire of murderin?someone."Seems like I gotta show ya what happens..."

"When ya piss off someone stronger than ya!!!" 
​


----------



## Kei (Mar 26, 2013)

_Vora_

Vora didn?t say anything as the guys looked at her in a weird way, there was nothing that she really could tell them about her sudden change of heart, but that didn?t mean that she lost her impatient streak with the two. Once he came to the door, she grabbed him by his arm and pulled it out. Even if she was planning to yank his arm out of the socket she was going to have some alone time with him. She pulled him into an empty lobby room before closing the door behind them.

Her back was now up against the door, ?Now?.Nothing from the outside could bother us??

She placed a chair in front of him as she sat down in it, she took off her head band and pulled out a clip that placed up her longest hair. Her hair fell down to the ground and she handed him the red comb.

?We don?t have a lot of time, but I wish to spend it with you.? Vora said putting the comb in his hand, ?You will comb my hair as I begin to establish some type of bond with you??

Vora pushed her hair over the chair, ?You don?t have to comb it well, just?start somewhere.?

Vora understood that it was kind of thing she was asking for, but she didn?t know any other way to go about this. How do one talk to each other without the other getting mad or upset? So she decided to do something that hit close to home for her, which was her hair, it was her pride and joy, something she took extreme value in because of the simple fact that she has been complimented on it. Such an unattractive girl as herself has wonderful long hair and the only people that got to touch it was her family. 

Vora looked down at her stockings, ?Please do understand that I know this will seem odd, but I wish to talk to you without interruptions of any kind.?

She looked up at him for a minute, ?I know how important this mission is, but even the greatest plan will fall if the teammates don?t trust each other, even worst when the teammates don?t trust the leader.?

She turned back around and sat up straight?

?Please begin??


----------



## Island (Mar 27, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Rest & Relaxation (Like Always~)

Apparently father heard about the catastrophic disaster that went down the other day with my new team and wasn?t very pleased with me. He gave me the lecture of a lifetime, explaining everything that a ninja is and isn?t and how to choose my battles. He also went on a length rant about how I was the heiress to the Hyuuga Clan and that everything I did reflected back on the clan. If I embarrassed myself, I embarrassed the clan. If I brought shame or dishonor upon myself, I likewise brought shame and dishonor upon the clan. Man, that guy sure could talk, but I guess he had a point.

This was _exactly_ why I didn?t go places. It was way too much effort to act as Hyuuga Clan?s ambassador to the world where I could just as easily sit in my room and enjoy some television or something. 

Of course, father wasn?t too happy about that either.  He told me that lately I?ve been bouncing from one extreme to the other: from hermiting myself in my bedroom to being some kind of public relations nightmare for the clan. What was I? The official spokesperson something?

Eh, whatever.

Fortunately, I got to take a day off after yesterday?s disaster, but tomorrow I?d have to get back to training. Father wanted me to work on my Eight Trigrams: Sixty Four Palms technique. According to him, it was some kind of rite of passage for Hyuuga heirs. Mastering it meant something or another; I wasn?t really paying attention at that point in the conversation, probably thinking about how I was going to spend the rest of my day.

Which, unsurprisingly, amounted to a whole lot of nothing in particular.

Maybe I should find a hobby or something?


----------



## Chronos (Apr 1, 2013)

Jin & Yonbi
Fuzen Grounds

_~*~ 

You could consider me a cynic. I've never believed in human sympathy, I always thoughts that humanity was powered only by self interest. And yet still my thoughts are enveloped within this veil of that perceived reality. Though I'm clearly aware that selflessness does exist, it's all a eluded lie. A transparent masquerade that delves into the human subconscious, of course, it's another lie.

Everything is powered by selfishness, this is a reality that I've known for quite sometime now, something I've allowed myself to accept, and by doing so, becoming much more cold to the things around me. Solstice, a being that resides in life itself, told me that humans are powered greatly by love, but this only because of all the negativity brewed within such a sentiment.

We kill, for love. 

We die, for love.

We steal, for love.

We cheat, for love.

We betray, for love.

As it's aurora swirled through my emotions, I could feel it's hate brew through my veins, I could sense the truth and in reality, I liked it. I adored it. Through those means are we recognized as beings of madness, hell, madness itself told me this and I almost allowed myself to be succumbed to it's truth. To it's very perception of reality. The darkness felt alluring for an instance, it felt right to hate, to anger once more. Yonbi himself didn't react, he witnessed within the seal.

Silent. 

Made me wonder... 

Am I really sane? Or it this just one, big lie?

~*~_

Under the pouring force of the waterfall sat a boy on a stone, legs crossed, eyes closed, fist met eachother. Within the depths of his subconscious, there stood a child who was loosing the grip on his reality, a grip of his body. Witnessing, his chakra was visible, much like flames, it swayed violently. Something was, odd, he was allowing some force to control his inner self of will, Solstice was no longer under the binding of his will, and was allowing a much powerful force to be released. Something that had just recently been sealed within him, a surge of energy began to swirl in the center of his energy source, a pulse could be sensed, the earth beneath his feet began to crumble under the force of his unknown chakra. It began to storm through the arena that would soon become this area. 

While Yonbi awaiting for prominent term to strike, he just stood and witnessed behind that cage made of steel and tears of a child that was unknown to the world. The setting of the seal completely changed, it diverted from the original.

This worlds within his soul, this creation was made through the walling fears of the child, the earth beneath his feet were the tears that had accumulated, the unwashed creation of Jin inner soul, depth of darkness that should not be trespassed, a large metallic hallway that led to nowhere...

Four entries, one led to the sealing of the beast, other led to where madness what captured. To Solstice lair, the other was his heart, that was locked with a enigmatic seal, one Jin himself blocked all passage of. Another beside it, one that led Jin's memories. Both who were guarded by the woman who one allowed hit to force the Yonbi into the seals.

Jin's will had been shaken, a ripple had caused Solstice to manipulate the seal. Yonbi was only awaiting for his chakara to take control. He needed patience, the soul of this child was much stronger than believed. But patience was a virtue, and it wouldn't be long till he was under either Solstice control, or Yonbi's.

It was only a matter of time.

​


----------



## Island (Apr 2, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Somewhere in Fuzen

*The Awkward Turtle Friends Return!*​
You know, I?ve had many hosts and met many different people, but I?ve never understand what drove humans to do what they do. Why did they love? Why did they hate? How do they choose who to love and who to hate? You?d think that such intelligent creatures would choose methodically and weigh the pros and cons of loving or hating somebody, but apparently not. Many humans acted on instinct, making them just as wild and savage as their animal counterparts. Still others used a combination of logic and reason to suppress and control their emotions much like a Jinchuuriki commands the power of his Bijuu.  Still, how did humans develop such a skill? How did they choose to listen to their mind instead of their heart? Did they train themselves the same way a Jinchuuriki trained himself to control his Bijuu, or was it something else?

Humans puzzled me.

Ryoichi and I used to discuss such things when he was still alive. He told me that the only thing that separated humans from animals was their intellect, and it was their intellect that allowed them to control their emotions. Some humans were better at it than others, and most humans could train themselves to control these emotions. Some channeled their anger through meditation while others released through exercise and other forms of exertion. Still, I never understood _how_. Did the humans simply decide that they were going to channel their feelings into something the same way they decide to channel chakra into an attack? Was it that simple?

Sometimes I wished Ryoichi was still alive. Boy how I missed him.

Haranubi was a fun boy, but it would be years before we could discuss philosophy, psychology, sociology, and all those things I used to talk about with Ryoichi.

It was difficult, you know, transferring from one host to another. You see sixty to seventy years of friendship vanish in the blink of an eye. After your old host is gone, you begin to realize that you?ll never see him again, no matter how much you miss him. You realize that while he withered and died somewhere, you continue on, going from one host to another until the end of time. All those long days fooling around and having fun become just a fond memory of something that?s long gone, and you have no choice but to move on and start anew.

Still, each host had his or her own qualities that make them unique and kept things interesting. In some ways, however, Haranubi and Ryoichi were very similar. They were curious and passionate, eager to explore the world around them and learn new things?

There were some glaring similarities between the two though.

But enough rambling, apparently something was happening!

?Haranubi-kun, we?re almost there.? Gempachi Ryusaki addressed us.

It felt like we?d walked for hours along this lonely path, barely making any headway to an undisclosed location somewhere outside Fuzen. All I could see was mountains, trees, and the occasional stream running parallel to the dirt road we traveled upon. Where were we going? Why were we going there? Was this another training exercise? If so, what kind? Gempachi Ryusaki kept us in the dark about most things, probably because he felt that he didn?t have to answer to an eight-year old boy.

That was reasonable, I guess.

Suddenly, Gempachi Ryusaki stopped, directing us with his pointer finger to an obscure path between the trees.

?Follow that path until the end.? He commanded.

Was he not coming with us or something? I didn?t understand.

?W-What am I looking for?? Haranubi seemed equally confused.

?You?ll know when you get there.? Gempachi Ryusaki said nonchalantly before disappearing right before our eyes in a cloud of smoke.

Haranubi stared blankly at the spot that Gempachi Ryusaki occupied for a couple seconds before shrugging and turning his attention where his sensei directed us.

---

After about ten minutes of walking, we came to a clearing in the brush. This clearing was home to a small waterfall and its accompanying stream, but more importantly, somebody meditating at the base of the waterfall. Who they were, I had no idea, but they radiated a huge amount of chakra that not only created ripples in the water around him but also cracked the earth at his feet?

_?Hara, be careful.?_

Strangely enough, this chakra felt familiar?

As if?

Nah, that wasn?t very likely.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 2, 2013)

Jin & Yonbi












Within the void within his mind, memories began to immerse, surface to replace the darkness in his mind, the woman in bright pheonix armor silently watched at the darkness within her area, Yonbi awaited while the exact time to strike arose, Solstice, hand extended placed on the child's head was about to open the gateway to his perception, and mold it at his own accord. It wasn't a really troublesome effort, the entity of royal blue flames that swirled around the child who had no means of escape. A single gate, a gate that should not have been tempered with, and they began to work with it. 

Manipulation. 

All these negative feeling spreading through in a cycle, his mind, madness was once again allowing himself to reach maximum control, but the seal had been imbued with the will of the child, something that could not be easily tempered with, it needed care, it needed strategical precision to release its characters. Each perfectly aligned with the other, layer after layer had become to ripple, and tore, like shreds of paper in the hands of a child. However gently, and as the memories coursed through his mind, thoughts began to appear, thoughts of the woman that told him about the beat, that convinced him that he himself was powerful enough to defeat it.

Why?

Why did you do this to me Hanako? Was all this your doing in the first place? Was this just an eluded plot to not only be rid of the Yonbi, but myself? Was all your kindness for a me just another eluded plot? 

What are lies, and what's reality at this point?

As he witnessed the surge of energy ripple through the endless darkness of the abyss, the invisible surface beneath the soles of his feet, he could see it coming, chains began to course through his feet like snake, pulling him under, causing this invisible earth to distort and swallowing his body, he submersed into the endless darkness, under like what seemed to be a sea of flames and hatred, he could not sense anything out of the ordinary, it felt warm, and slightly calming, all he needed to do was let go. Allow himself to become one with his subconscious, it time to let go. 

"Madness take over!"

Soon the chakara that had been whipping to an exerted extent had just become subtle, the child seemed to have achieved peace, however, within his subconscious, the beast hand gripped the child within its grasps and began to mold the boy's chakra into his own. 

Not before long, red streaming chakara began to take shape on the boy and skin began to rip of his very flesh and the veil of darkened chakara had been imbued with the blood of Jin who now had no control of his body. And while the chakara began to take form, tails began to flow, and a skull became exposed. Two tails, and the expose skeleton of Yonbi. 

A jolt of their eyes, and now Yonbi had taken the body, witnessing a child not to far from there, the beast stood and witnessed, and awaited for any sort of movement, the moment the child did anything. He would rush towards him and strike with his most deadliest strike towards the stomach. ​


----------



## Island (May 23, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Somewhere in Fuzen

Hara, do you sense that? 

Sense what, Isobu? 

That presence, that power, a chakra that I have not felt in a very long time. 

Really? Who is it?

 He is my brother, one of the tailed beasts. His name is Son Goku, the Four-Tailed Monkey, a brash and haughty creature, but also very powerful. Not only could he use both Earth Release and Fire Release, but he could also combine them into powerful lava-based attacks.

What are you saying, Isobu? Are we going to fight him? Hopefully not, he is a very dangerous opponent, and I don?t think we?re ready to fight him yet.

Then what should I do?

Let me take the wheel.

The wheel? You don?t have a license for that, Isobu.

Neither do you.

Fair enough.

At that moment, my relationship with Hara changed forever. For the first time since I met him, he conceded control. During lecture, they told him that I was simply a tool for war and that he should not communicate with me unless absolutely necessary. According to them, I was dangerous. I was a monster capable of unrelenting and unstoppable destruction. They told tales of the days of old when shinobi would unleash the tailed beasts onto their enemies, letting them run rampant and burning whole villages to the ground.

Of course, Hara never bought any of that. He was kind and compassionate and saw me for who I really was. I never wanted to hurt anybody; I just wanted to be left alone.

Still, he never conceded control.

Then again, I never asked. We had never been in a situation where I needed to take control. We had never been pressed so far that we needed to not only tap into my chakra reserves but also hundreds of years of battle expertise and prowess. While Hara perfected the most basic Water Release jutsu and other D-Rank and C-Rank techniques, I had already trained alongside great shinobi masters, including two Mizukage and an Elder Sage. Why would he need such power? Who would he ever face that would require him to relinquish full control, something so big and bad that unlimited chakra alone couldn't stop?

At that moment, Hara shut his eyes, and I felt for the first time in over twenty years, a gust of wind brush across my face.

I took a deep breath and opened that same pair of eyes, my eyes.


----------



## Chronos (May 23, 2013)

Jin & Yonbi

The emanating aura of an estranged chakara began to mold itself on this child, something seemed rather odd, something he sensed within him that began to boil his blood. As two of his tails swayed for side to side, he witnessed the child, mind lost within what seemed to be a ether of madness, as the blaring of and eyes of a beast, the chakara that veiled the boy resembled that of Yonbi's physical aspect. Although mixed with Jin's aesthetics, it resembled that of humanoid hybrid. It stood tall and proud, as if even if it trapped on madness, he could portray Yonbi's sense of supremacy and honor. 

At this very instance, there was only a void, a puppet who had neither had control. A massive chakara pool who manipulated the body into a bloodthirsty rage. And as the creature extended his arm, his fingers formed a single, peculiar seal. His right hand pointed at the child before him before, he flicked his finger and a sea of flame began to erupt at the near distance behind the child before it. A signature move executed the host of the original body, known as simply 'flick'.

Flames began to sea through the countless of trees due to the excessive amount of chakara coursing through his system. His vein pulsed and within the veil he could feel as the blood ripped through his flesh, and formed the bloody veil before him. Although lost within his mind, and Yonbi uncovering the seal, the creature waited the amount... 3 seconds. This was enough to ash most of the wooden structure of a variety of trees. Most were completely evaporated, others were left in nothing. There was no longer a road paved with flora, but an ash pile, while cinder rained on this spectacle, the creature opened it's mouth, while delivering a cold stare at the child, as if reassuring the force his technique, this time he flicked towards the child, while a thin line of electrical-like surge rocketed towards the boy, in attempt to engulf him in the very flames that had just vanquished the area behind him.


----------



## Island (May 23, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Somewhere in Fuzen

Son Goku didn?t want to talk, it seemed. Maybe he didn?t recognize my chakra, or maybe he just didn?t care. Either way, he began producing flames that consumed everything around him, and then directed this inferno of rage toward Hara and me. What did he want? Why was he doing this? I really had no idea, but I couldn?t tell that to Hara. If I had to guess, I would have said that it was because of some complex he had about being controlled by a human.

Boy, that guy hated humans.

I mean, they were greedy and wrathful and would do anything to get what they wanted, but wasn?t that the same with everything? A shark doesn?t care what it eats, nor does a whale care what it crushes. Even plants, the most peaceful of creatures, don?t care what they grow on and destroy. So long as these creatures achieved their goals, the propagation of their respective species, they would do whatever it takes to get what they want.

In that sense, animals, humans, and even us tailed beasts were all the same.

I could feel the seething anger emanating from my brother. Could he not deal with another human using him as an end to a means? Could he not deal with humanity once again bottling him up in something so weak and fragile and using him like a battery? It was an understandable feeling. Sometimes I felt angry about how the humans treated me, viewing me as a monster rather than seeing me as I was, just another living, breathing, _thinking_ being.

I began harnessing my chakra, preparing to release one or even two tails worth if necessary.

*WHOOOSH!*

Just in time too.

Son Goku released a stream of fire from his mouth and in my direction.

Unlike Hara, I didn?t need seals, so I simply inhaled as deeply as I could and?

Isobu, what are you doing now?

Hara, please, I need to concentrate.

I?m sorry.

It?s okay.

With as much chakra as I could muster in the last couple seconds, I released a stream of water from my mouth to counter the funnel of flames coming at us. If everything went according to plan, the Fire and Water Release techniques would cancel out, producing a nice thick haze for us to burrow into.

Then maybe I could take some reason into my friend here.


----------



## Chronos (May 23, 2013)

Jin & Yonbi.

It seems like his technique had been stopped. As if with ease, soon the area had been painted a different color. The area had no longer the view of fauna and flora, instead, he witnessed as the flames evaporated and smoke and mist replaced it's presence soon, all this puppet, this chakara controlled beats, one who battled with a child to have possession over the body, to become free once more, not to be chained by the shackles of humanities lust for power anymore. He tired of becoming a tool, he tired of the child who he held tightly in his grip within the seal, he tired of being witnessed as an item, and more as a murderer to this child, he never had been known the mercy of friendship, not until he met with Roshi. A man who was worth his respect, the honor of a true king.

The ape had sensed that something was troubling outside, something had become rather strange, the body had been battling, but that would only mean that it found a powerful living creature, turning his focus, beyond the abyss of madness he had been placed upon, beyond the sea of chained memories, and repressed emotions, where reality had made it's form, he noted something similar to his own power. Not only had the body began to fight an entity of great strength, but he began to battle his brother, Isobu. Turning once more, he couldn't stop the process at this current juncture, he could feel as Jin battled within the grip of his arm, while the blue flames of the moon burnt the palm of his hands, impaling his sense of human knowledge and acknowledging this child for his tenaciousness.

A human who's will revolved on the sole survival of it's own. He wanted answers he would never obtain, but, set fear of death veiled him within the arms of the armored lady who roamed this lands, who protected his mind so none could trample through his unknown passed. A flames that resembled much his own, but the Azure that radiated was enough to keep his grip at bay. While the boy swam through the deep of his subconscious, he couldn't take the time to stop, if he didn't hurry, soon he would lose his freedom, and the seal would return back to it's original state.

"Sorry, Isobu. But I can't stop to show mercy now."

The body of the began to conjure one of the child technique, utilizing his own ability, he quickly puffed a large cloud of ash, one that covered a large portion of the area, with particles of chakara within them, he soon forced his feet to propel him towards the sky, turning, with the air, his tails swayed chaotically within the space, while the palm of his right hand began to fuel itself with the chakara of the beast, he pulled and flicked his fingers, while a steam of flames connected with the ash and a literal hell of flames bagan to roam the area.


----------



## Island (May 23, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Somewhere in Fuzen

Isobu, what should we do? He’s going to destroy everything!

Don’t worry, I have an idea.

What’s that?

Hara, you are a very brave boy, giving me control of your body. You relinquished everything without hesitation and without a second thought? Do you know what that means? Do you understand what kind of trust that is? You trust me unconditionally, allowing me to command your body and direct your movements as if they were my own. I could go anywhere and do anything, and you would be powerless to stop me. You could be as powerless as Son Goku’s host, struggling in vain for control. 

I don’t understand.

This isn’t a battle we fight with fists or jutsu. It’s one we fight with our hearts.

Our hearts?

Yes, Hara. Your trust in me is the same trust that I will put in my brother.

“Brother,” I called to Yonbi. “I refuse to fight you. Stop this now, and return control to your host.”

At that moment, I began to pity my brother and the path that he walked. He despised humans and believed that he was too great and powerful to be associated with them. Being sealed in one infuriated him to no end, and it was unsurprising that he would take any opportunity he got to release this fury on to the world.

Only a select few were ever able to command him in battle, for his pride would not allow him to surrender to the will of anything less than the most powerful of shinobi.

“Why do you bring about so much destruction?” I asked. “Don’t you actions make you just as low as the humans you despise so much? Don’t they make you the same as them? You are manipulating your host’s body like a puppet on a string and are using him to bring about the destruction of everything around you. Is that justice to you? Is that what you want? Will that quell your rage? Will it restore your honor?”

“Acting the same way as those who imprison you.” I continued. “Being violent and destructive for no other reason than because you are angry with those who imprisoned you.”

I concluded my monologue, “Look at yourself, brother. Look at what you are doing. You are acting no better than those who would enslave you and use you as an instrument of destruction.”

You see, Hara, it is his honor that we appeal to. We will fight him with words, not swords.

Swords? When did we get a sword?

It's an expression.

Oh, sorry.

It's okay, Hara.

But I don't understand, Isobu. What trust are you putting in him?

The trust that he is going to consider my words and now blow us up.

Oh.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 24, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Konoha Training Grounds_
_________

A lone young man sat upon a tree overlooking the Konoha training grounds, an apple in hand. Raising it to his mouth, the auburn haired shinobi takes a bite of it, stretching out his legs at the same time. This was one of his rare breaks from training, and he enjoyed using that time to just relax and not really do anything. "Man." He said, finishing off the apple and tossing away the core. "It feels like it's been ages since I've done anything." Giving a sigh, Shin Jeeha left the comfort of his tree branch and landed back upon the ground, his feet making a soft impact on the ground...

Only to be greeted with the cold, wet blast of heavy rain. Water crashed against his face, spraying against the hair he had only just dried while under the sanctuary of the tree's large canopy. "So depressing..." The young boy muttered, sliding a hand through his now damp hair, and splaying his hand, throwing water onto the ground. He always hated the rain. It was depressing, uncomfortable and annoyingly noisy at the same time. He looked up, taking a moment to look at the thick gathering of gray clouds in the sky above, which had been clear and blue a few hours ago when he had set off to train. What had once been a bright, green landscape and setting had now been transformed into...

A plane of dulled green. The smaller trees in the area swayed dangerously in the wind and rain, and that told Jeeha that it was now time to go. After all, the wind current was increasing. 

"Time to go home, I guess." Jeeha said, chakra gathering by his feet, the puddle gathering by his feet beginning to ripple slightly under his pressure. With a small spray of water, Jeeha darted off, running through the rain, it acting like a wall against the momentum of his movement.


----------



## Chronos (May 24, 2013)

Jin & Yonbi

"It's not a matter of truth, brother. It's a matter of survival. The body, has reacted to the child's squander. This human, this man, has no sense of honor or truth within him. A coward, who is prepared to use me as his tool. It's not as a sense of hatred for humanity as a whole. Is a hatred to this child. Who's only purpose of existence is to coward behind his thoughts, to hide behind his repressed memories. A void of darkness that covers the heart. He fears me, and ultimately, will want to kill me. But not before he utilizes my power to kill the other 8, including you. The reaction of the beast outside it's not an action of my own will. It's a survival instinct activated with the raw emotion of the child."

Yonbi began to harden the grip on the child, as he flames of the Passive Blue Moon, Jin's most prominent technique began to rage withing it, soon the seal it seal, began to form once more, the chains that bind him were beginning to pull and while he tried to fight it, this he could not break, he already reached it's 3rd layer, Ryoji's first seal, and no, the chains began to emanate a rather estranged aura or magical energy. As it pulled, he was pushed against the imaginary wall in the back of this chamber. Pulling on the wrist, he soon couldn't overpower the seal, and Jin was exposed in the hands of the chamber guardian, the lady that protects the mind of the child. Turning she escapes the chamber, and the seal slowly begins to repair itself. 

As she places the boy on the surface, he begins to regain consciousness of the situation. 

"What is...?"

"You're body is under the control of my chakara. Until it's depleted, or defeated. You won't be able to return your soul to your body."

"What... did you do!?"

"You tempered with the seal you fool. You can't hurt something that already knows what you're planing. The seal might be in the heart, but that very reason helps me tell what's the truth hidden behind your words."

"Wha--"

"You wanted me to take over, you wanted me to help you destroy the village. You wanted revenge on the girl, didn't you?"

"...I..."

"Your desires have been fulfilled, and now my chakara roamed free. Although for awhile, Isobu is in the other side. I won't help a child that cannot help himself."

"Yonbi! I--"

"Don't call me by that name!" 

"...Son, I... Hurry and stop this already."

"I have no control over you. If you want something, you'll have to relinquish your body to me, so that I can retract my chakara."

"Like hell, I'll do that! You'll kill me and take over!"

Yonbi eyes dulled themselves, as his head turned and he gazed upon his brother, telling him with his eyes to witness the ignorance of a child, who believed had all the answers.


----------



## Island (May 25, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Somewhere in Fuzen

Whether he liked it or not, he was conjoined, man and beast. Whether the ninja accepted the beast willingly or whether it was forced upon him, it did not matter. Whether the beast accepted his fate or turned hostile, that also did not matter. What was done was done, and the two were bound for the duration of the human’s natural life. What happened next? What would the human do? What would he do with his newfound power? The beast inside of him, us, we were powerful beyond imagination, and many used us as tools of war, instruments of destruction. Others saw us strictly as tools, but there were some who worked with us, treated us like partners, regardless of what the outside world thought of us and what we could do.

Throughout my life, I had many hosts. Some used me as a weapon, suppressing my will and calling upon my power to destroy their enemies. Others treated me like a friend, and we worked together for the betterment of their village, their country, and even the world we all share. In the end, however, was neither their choice nor mine. It was our choice. Whether they view me as an instrument for destruction was up to them. Whether I accepted that fate was up to me. Whether we worked together was up to both of us. Ultimately, it took two people, them and me, to determine our relationship. If they rejected me, I could still reach out to them. If I rejected them, which rarely happened, they could reach out to me.

While there were those who refused to accept my kindness and my willingness to work together, there were also those such as Haranubi who challenged what the world told them and approached me as just another being rather than a demon or a monster.

Hey, Isobu.

Yes, Hara?

What happens now?

We show Son Goku the courage that you showed me.

I didn’t know how to convey this to my brother, but I was sure going to try.

Hara, would you do me a favor?

What’s up?

I explained to Hara, explaining how I felt, and gave him one simple request.

“Son Goku-sama,” Haranubi addressed Yonbi. “Please don’t see us humans as evil. Isobu tells me all about how you guys are mistreated and used as weapons, but not all humans are like that. We aren’t all trying to use you to destroy our enemies. Some of us are good people, and you just have to give us a chance. Even if your host wants to use you, people change. We grow, we learn.”

The request? To speak his mind.

“Isobu isn’t an instrument or a tool to me.” He spoke. “He isn’t some kind of weapon, even if the village thinks of him like that. He’s…”

I awaited to hear what he was going to say next.

“…my best friend.” He stated. “Even if we didn’t start like that, and even if the village and everybody I knew told me never to talk to me…”

“Even if your host isn’t willing to open up to you.” Haranubi continued. “Even if he wants to use you as a weapon, it doesn’t have to be that way.”

Grandpa Ryoichi would have been proud.

“Open your heart so that he can open his heart.” He finished. “Isobu has taught me so much, teaching me more than any sensei could and being there for me more than anyone else.”


----------



## Chronos (May 25, 2013)

Jin & Yonbi

Glaring at the pure innocence of a child, he twisted his gaze towards Jin, who stood there motionless as the voices of two entities swirled through his mind, he hear the words, Isobu and as he turned, he could witness yet another monstrosity, another beast that roamed this lands, as the body's chakara in the outside world subsided, so did the emotions of the child, and subconsciously he began to relinquish control. 

"To think this child is far much wiser than you, boy. He fears not death, not us tailed beast. Sees beyond this shells and masqueraded you humans have placed upon us, such misfortune I had to deal with such a sad host."

Just stare turned as he stared at the invisible floor beneath his feet, pulsing as if he was standing upon water, he eyes coursed through and he rose his his view, as Yonbi, held behind his cell, began to emerge from the silhouette of darkness that veiled him.

"A child, is a child after all. He can't understand what's true and what's real."

"You hold potential, but you seem to lack wisdom. Something a innocent child has already obtained, and you at the age of 14 have yet to encounter yourself."

Jin had a roundabout fear of this beast, something in his subconscious told him that ultimately, he would loose control and the beast would ultimately start to take over, but these feeling were something he couldn't make out, something of his past had caused him to believe this, but what was that exactly? He couldn't make it out, he had no recollection of this in the past, hell he didn't even know his actual name. Jin was only the alias, he was recognized for. 

"Alright, I'll trust you. Son..."

He extended his hand and fist, and so he said

"I'll relinquish control. So, let's start over, right?"

Son, looked, and narrowed his eyes, he felt the chains loosen and so both fist met each other, and their chakara began to course through each others veins, soon the outside version of this monstrosity began to subside and soon, Jin's actual body was exposed, the burns and bruises caused by set transformation were soon healed, as if nothing had happened, the woods had been covered in ash and cinder as the two began to form a understanding, Jin witnessed the child before him, a kid no older than 10, stood before him, eyes with the mark of the beast.

"Better get out of here. Before people notice of this catastrophe."

Speaking about the destroyed land, Jin started to make a run for it.


----------



## Island (May 25, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Somewhere in Fuzen

Sometimes I wondered if Haranubi really understood some of the things I said to him. After all, he was only eight years old. How was he supposed to understand morality, what was right and what was right, who to believe and who not to believe? From what I saw today, however, he learned far more than I would have ever guess. He appeared to have absorbed everything I told him, processed it, and formulated his own opinions on the matter. Fortunately for both of us, those opinions were exactly what they should have been: those of a compassionate young ninja who would one day use the power and knowledge bestowed upon him to save not just humanity but the entire world.

At least that was Old Ryoichi would have thought. It was his dream, afterall: _“Whoever commands you next, Isobu, make sure they walk the righteous path. Make sure that they use your power to bring together humanity, to end the ideological divide between Black and White before it destroys us all. Make sure that they do it not for the glory of any particular village or country, not for any alliance or power bloc, but for humanity as a whole. Raise the next generation to bring peace, not war… that is my last request to you, my friend.”_

His words echoed in my mind.

A hundred years ago, I would never have cared about what humanity did. If it destroyed itself, then I would be free. If it united as one and abolished war altogether, then I would also be free. If the status quo remained, then I would continue serving Kirigakure until the end of time. Though the former were preferred, I felt that they were inevitable, and that my fate was to be determined by forces beyond my control. At least, I thought that until I met Taniguchi Ryoichi, Hara’s grandfather, and probably the most compassionate and kindhearted person I had ever met. He taught me that my fate was more than being an instrument or a tool and that I controlled my own destiny. With my knowledge and power, I could mold the world around me, use my power to better it and bring peace to the world, if not for my own sake but because it was the right thing to do.

Of course, all I ever wanted was to be left alone and enjoy existence at the bottom of a freshwater lake, and plenty of times, Ryoichi offered his own life for my freedom. Had I accepted, I would have journeyed far beyond humanity’s grasp, to the bottom of the deepest trench in the deepest ocean, where not even light penetrates. However, Ryoichi showed me an alternative, implanted a strange new idea in my mind, one that involved using my power for not just the betterment of humanity but also for our world, the one shared by both man and beast.

Maybe Ryoichi knew my answer and used it to strengthen my resolve. Maybe his lasting legacy wasn’t our friendship but instead the fulfillment of his ambition through me. Maybe I was just an instrument, one that had yet to play the musician’s final tune. Like I said earlier, I still didn’t understand humans. All I knew was that Old Ryoichi left me with a mission and that it was my duty to see it fulfilled, to see his dream become a reality, if not for him, but for me.

In that respect, maybe Son Goku was right. 

Boy, all this was confusing.

Hey, Isobu.

Yes, Hara?

Let’s go get some ice cream.

Of course.

At the end of the day, Hara was still eight-years old, walking away from the decimation and destruction to go get a frozen snack, not knowing what really transpired and what effects it would have in the days to come…

Unbeknownst to even me, Gempachi Ryusaki looked on from a treetop, watching everything that transpired and speaking into a two-way communication device.

“The Mizukage’s suspicions are confirmed…”


----------



## Island (May 27, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Nara Complex
Seals Training, Part 1

Father told me that now that I was applying myself, I was actually getting somewhere. Whether that was actually true or not, I really didn’t know. On one hand, I really didn’t do much before the last couple months. I graduated the academy when I was 12-13 years old, but didn’t immediately join a squad or start doing missions. In fact, the number of missions I’ve actually done was pathetically low. In the last year, I’d done maybe ten or fifteen missions, most of them E-Rank or D-Rank missions around the village that usually involved finding somebody’s lost cat or mowing his or her lawn. It wasn’t until recently that father started pushing me to continue my training and stop “wasting time” in front of the television.

He really wanted me to start working, so much so that he expected me to become a chuunin before my fifteenth birthday. Unfortunately for me, that was coming up very soon, and even though I had Ninjutsu and Taijutsu down, I severely lacked knowledge Genjutsu and Seals. Father explained that a long time ago, the villages came together and conducted the Chuunin Exams, a combination of exams, trials, and tribulations that were meant to push young genin to their limits to determine who was really worthy of promotion. However, population exploded so rapidly over the last hundred years that the Chuunin Exams became increasingly more difficult and expensive to proctor, so they were suspended altogether in favor of something far less glamorous.

Father told me that in order to be considered, I needed to be proficient in every category and excel in at least two. On top of that, I also needed to do something for the village that really showed what I was made of and that all these skills weren’t just words on paper. This meant some kind of mission, presumably, something C-Rank or maybe even B-Rank. What I would end up doing, I had no idea, but I really didn’t like the idea of going on more missions. Missions in themselves, especially low-ranked ones, seemed like such a waste of my time that I did my best to put off doing them until I was allowed to do something interesting, something that was actually worth doing like disarming a bomb or something.

But before I could even do any of that, I had to take care of what was directly in front of me…

“Hirari-chan!” Nara Shikasuki addressed me from across the table. “Isn’t it _wonderful_ that we’re finally spending time together?”

“Terrific.” I stated flatly and rolled my eyes at her.

I tolerated Akimichi Chouko because she didn’t talk much, instead choosing to stuff her face with yet another potato chip or whatever she brought with her on that particular day. Nara Shikasuki, however, talked more than I thought possible. Some psychologists somewhere stated that women say somewhere between 15,000 and 20,000 words per day. If I had to guess, I’d say that Nara Shikasuki used somewhere between 20,000 and 25,000, and unfortunately, at least half of those were going to be directed at me.

I glanced in Nara Shikasuki’s direction. She looked like a typical member of the Nara Clan: dark-haired, lanky, pale, and wore an excess amount of fishnet. She kept her hair up, but despite her attempts at containing it, it went everywhere and looked like an explosion on top of her head. She had a number of piercings as well, a couple on her right eyebrow and another on the left side of her lip. 

Fuck, she saw me.

“So, uh, seals training.” I went ahead before she started talking about something weird.

“Your father said you were a go-getter, Hirari-chan.” Somebody, presumably Nara Shikataro, chuckled as he entered the Nara Clan’s family room. “It’s refreshing to see a student take initiative.”

Was that sarcasm?

I turned to greet Nara Shikataro since my back faced the door. While his daughter looked sweet and innocent and like she belonged to a soft grunge band, he looked like he belonged in that one bar that you hear about in the shady part of town that all the roughnecks and the thugs hand out at. He bore an eye patch across his right eye along with several scars across his face, one going vertical across his missing eye, another going horizontal across his nose, and two more at the end of his lips. Either he’d gotten into a fight with a pair of scissors and lost, or he’d seen some serious fighting in his day, and considering he was one of the most respected jounin in the village, I doubted that it was the former. 

“As you know, your father asked if you could join us for today’s session.” He continued, “Unfortunately, he couldn’t make it today, so it will just be the, fo-, err, three of us.”

“What exactly are we doing, Shikataro-sama?” I asked. 

“Art.” He answered.

“Art?” I raised an eyebrow.

“Art!” Nara Shikasuki sounded way too excited about this.

“Correct.” He explained. “Today we will focus on Fuinjutsu, the art of sealing techniques, and one of the most important parts of writing a seal is proper form.”

He reached into the chest pockets on his flak jacket and removed two blank scrolls, one from each pocket, and then tossed them to Shikasuki and me.

“Calligraphy is one of the oldest forms of expression and coincides with the development of writing as a form of communication.” Nara Shikataro continued. “However, one does not simply start doing calligraphy, so today we're gong to do something basic.”

“Like what?” I asked for clarification.

“Draw me a picture.” He did not give me the clarification that I wanted.

“A picture?”

“A picture.”

“Of what?”

“Anything you want.”

I turned to Nara Shikasuki, but apparently she already had an inkstick and was busy working on something that I couldn’t quite make out.

“What are you going to draw, Hirari?” She paused what she was doing, noticing that I didn't have an inkstick, handed me one of her own, and awaited my answer.

I shrugged. At this point, I didn’t even have a proper response to… this. Did father really send me here to draw pictures? What happened to those sparring matches that I was having with Akimichi Chouko and that weird Aburame kid? Why wasn’t I fighting Nara Shikasuki? At the very least, why wasn’t I doing something, you know, that actually improved my skills in anyway? I doubted that anyone really cared about how well I could draw, especially not anyone on the other side of a kunai…

“You know, I specialize in calligraphy.” She started talking. Great.

“No, I didn’t.” I gave a short answer, hoping that she’d be quiet.

“Yeah, but it doesn’t pay all that well.” She continued. “Nobody really wants calligraphers anymore, what with all this new technology and printing and all that.”

What a shame.

“I can’t even get a steady job with it.” She went on. “I work as a freelance calligrapher when I’m not off on some mission, but nobody is looking to hire me right now.”

That’s unsurprising.

“So now, I work at the coffee shop down the street.” Nara Shikasuki explained. “Unfortunately, we’re not nearly as rich as the Hyuuga Clan, and if I want one of those fancy new cars, I have to save my money…”

Uh oh.

“Hey, wait.” She paused. “Didn’t your father buy a car recently?”

Please, no.

“And didn’t you crash it?”

Not this topic.

“I think I remember that Inuzuka kid talking about it a while ago.”  

“Well, I…” 

“Your father must have been furious.”

“He, uh…”

“I mean, who wouldn’t be? You know how expensive those things are? It probably cost him more than what some people earn in a year.”

I sighed.

“How are you coming along, Hirari-kun?” Nara Shikataro interjected, approaching and looking over my shoulder to see how far I had come in the last few minutes. What he saw so far was probably not what he expected. Most people thought that the heiress to the most prestigious clan in Konoha would be good at whatever she did, knowledgeable and worldly, a skilled artist, a skilled musician, and all that other stuff they genuinely associate with nobility, power, and prestige.

My drawing, unfortunately, conveyed… none of that…



“That is very, uh…” Nara Shikataro didn’t appear to know what to say. “It’s a…”

“Sorry I’m late, guys!” Chouko announced, entering the room in her usual fashion: one hand with a bag of potato chips and the other stuffing her face with said potato chips.

Nara Shikasuki looked excited but her father less so. Her father dug his face so deeply into his palm that I honestly couldn’t even see what kind of expression he had plastered his face, though I figured that it was annoyance, disappointment, frustration, or some combination of the three.

“What’s up?” She greeted.

“Hirari-chan is just showing off her drawing.” Shikasuki explained, grabbing my self-portrait and lifting it up for Chouko to see.

Wonderful.


----------



## Chronos (May 27, 2013)

Jin and Sync
Intertwined Hatred, Unsolved Indifference  
[Taijutsu Training 1/6]

~*~ 

_The moment I witnessed his / her yes, I was resolute.

I noted blithe in his stare / I noted hatred in her stare.

I could contain myself, at ends I wanted to fight. 

Her stare... / His eyes...

They were enough to evoke my natural instinct_

~*~

Wind rapidly surged throughout the fields, while the boy held kunai in hand, she held a Damon wind shuriken in hers, a collision of strike and the errie sound of metal clashing with each other, each with a certain sense of bloodlust coursing through their blood, burning as strongly as flames, the body was reacting to its natural instinct, and these two children were at its mercy, while both swung the next hit, their eyes were keen on each movement, you would see the pupil darting towards each direction the other moved, soon executing parries, and strikes that were so perfectly and elegantly executed, one would say the two were in a ballad of the damned, two sous who were guided by raw emotion, in such, set spectacle of dread and furry had its own sense of beauty. The flair, the movement of their bodies were in perfect synchronization, while their spins, twist, turns, swings and sways, such combination of raw technique and exquisite determination. 

The very wind, nature itself yearned to join set ballad, the leaves danced around the children as the wind followed it's movements, as if their bodies were the sole reason while the earth continued to rotate, the mechanism that caused the world to twist an turn, such raw skill was portrayed, yet knowing this, such skill was only witnessed through Genin shinobi, subjects only to inexperience. To witness such beautiful execution is only the tip of the iceberg. Imagine, these two becoming something beyond their rank, to become Jonin, or worse, Kage. The land wouldn't have been as beautiful, but a roaming land of drought and despair, however, even if such weakness is shown here, what makes this session so beautiful is their determination, their mounting courage. 

An opening, as the female fighter witnessed, she parried and leaped backwards and with a twist of her body, she threw as the body was left staggered by the force of having his weapon repealed. A flick of his tongue, as sweep of his feet and a 360 turn, and upper vertical swing and a powered grip on the kunai, at the right angle and position the body struck the tip of the blade soon turning its trajectory upwards, Sync's feet met the earth and though in awe of how he managed to repeal the incoming projectile, her expression glazed as ever though, she kicked and extended her arm to reach for the now unbalanced weapon which hurled towards the earth.

-Flick-

-BOOM!-

While the other child reacted much quicker, and the impact of a fiery denotation halted her progression and caused her to return to where she leaped, the boy hand extended and mien as serious as before, held his fingers pressed together and pointed at the girl of blonde hair and eyes of jade, no words needed to be expressed, the usually cocky child with the beast within him was acting out of survival instinct, even so they agreed before hand that this was just to justify their talents and techniques to each other, even if they could validate their natural strengths, they could never tell what each other was truly after, a simple movement that would allow them to feel.

Whatever that might be...

Anger. Hate. Sadness. Joy.

Anything and so, she tackled once more towards the boy at the apex of her speed and while he clenched his teeth and quickly spread his feet and rocketed towards her as well, he threw towards the side the kunai and proceeded to pull her fist as did she as both screamed at the tip of their lungs.

"AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!"
"AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!"
​


----------



## Island (May 27, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Nara Complex
Seals Training, Part 2

Somebody could paint, sketch, whatever, but why would they want to? What greater purpose did it serve? There were people in this world who slaved away in factories for twelve to sixteen hour shifts at a time and others who stood valiantly in defense of their countries. There were those who supplied for war and those who died in it. Then there were those who created art and reproduced culture. In the grand scheme of things, I thought that those kinds of things were the most useless. I mean, sure, I wasn?t one to talk. I spent my days lazing around and watching television. However, my destiny was set, and my fate was sealed. One day, I would go onto become the head of the Hyuuga Clan and lead it to glory against those who oppose our country and our village.

I stared back down at my self-portrait.

I had a destiny.

I had a purpose.

Then I looked up at Nara Shikasuki.

Her passion was calligraphy. Out of everything in this world, what did calligraphy contribute? Again, there were those who mined the ore, those who refined the ore into iron, those who converted the iron to steel, those who molded the steel into weapons, then those who determined who the weapons would be used against, and finally those who used the weapons in battle. Everybody contributed in their own way, from the laborers to craftsmen to the nobility to the soldiers. Then there were those who wasted their time drawing and writing, philosophizing and thinking instead of doing. Granted that I wasn't exactly one to talk about doing, I still made my contributions and did my part. What did these artists do? What did they contribute?

At least that?s what father would ask me.

?Ah, Hirari-chan.? Nara Shikataro smiled. ?How about we try something different? Why don?t you try writing instead??

I looked down at the scroll in front of me and then at the inkstick in my head.

Man, I hated writing and everything about it. Writers were almost as bad as artists, wasting their days away in coffee shops thinking about some dumb new story or way to develop a character.

At that moment, for some strange reason, my knee jerked and smashed against the table. I yelped in agony as the sharp pain pulsated from my damaged knee, literally a kneejerk reaction of sorts?


----------



## Chronos (May 28, 2013)

Jin and Sync
Intertwined Hatred, Unsolved Indifference  
[Taijutsu Training 2/6]

~*~ 

_The moment I witnessed his / her yes, I was resolute.

I noted blithe in his stare / I noted hatred in her stare.

I could contain myself, at ends I wanted to fight. 

Her stare... / His eyes...

They were enough to evoke my natural instinct_

~*~

A powerful strike to each of their bodies, a strike that held each others will to continue, their breath escaped, as their bodies were hurled towards the distance, their feet swept the earth and their breath grew heavier thanks to the jolt brought upon by each others force. A leap, and the gap between had increased, around 7 meter distance between the two. While he witnessed what happened to the girl before him, she had already commenced her pace, shocked at her tenaciousness, he bent his knees as an incoming kick had hurled over his head, followed by a roundhouse, and soon a vertical swing. Her twirls were deadly and those feet were ferocious, still the roundhouse was easily avoided, however, that follow up was quick, he couldn't make his feet react as quickly as he wanted and so he brought up his arms and crossed them over his head, blocking the incoming force, he felt the surge of strength weigh on his arms, her teeth clenched as she witnessed such raw show of spectacle of force.

He spread his arms and caused her to lose her balance, as she was in the air while executing set technique, he quickly retaliated. With a mien that expressed a noted sense of accomplishment brewed into a smirk, a spin kick that brought her back towards the earth, the strike was firm and direct, while she managed to dull the strike by placing one of her arms on the way, the recoil was enough to cause her to close the gap once more, this time she began from under, getting in between him and striking at his exposed face, which had turn surprised once she did such quick recovery after such a blow.

He was brought down, as a massive leap had been executed once more by set girl, he recovered and flipped backwards, while regaining his composure, he threw a fist which was easily held by the girl who's feet just impaled the earth beneath her. 

"You are quite capable."


"You as well, you art of movement... Where did you learn it?"


"I picked up myself. Yours however.... It's considerably agile, well formed, and it lacks little to no blind spots. Of course, it's not perfect, but... where did you learn such foot work."


"Don't know my self. I have little thought about the past, all I know it's been working, but as far as I know, this has been the most fulfilling battle of my life!"


"Indeed."

​


----------



## ?clair (May 28, 2013)

_Louvre → Konoha: A Brief Interval._

I sat quietly in my tiny, agonizingly neat apartment, sipping at a cup of cold, plain milk. I carefully avoided the cracked rim of the ceramic cup, having earned a light scar on my lip from too many accidents. I hadn’t thrown the cup away, even after gaining an eternal memento. I didn’t know why. 

Maybe it was because I had earned that money through hard work, sheer determination and stubbornness, and that cup, although broken, was a reminder of that time. 

It wasn’t a thousand times better now, yet as a genin, I at least got regular paychecks. The orphan’s fund was a joke—all of the money that was donated there went straight into some snobby higher-up’s fat, overflowing pocket. That was undoubtedly why most orphans resorted to cheating, stealing and conniving. I was one of them. Just a few years ago, I was one of those helpless orphans: unskilled, without a proper shelter, and shivering. 

I graduated from the Academy at the age of ten, after long, arduous years of painstaking attention. Surprisingly, I never bothered trying to move up to chunin level. Was it because I was too busy with something else?

No.

I was busy with _myself_.

Busy trying to figure out what went where, and how this new world operated. In the slums, you played rough. In this world, you played mind games. Those games weren’t enjoyable. As a shinobi, however, I had to learn. 

If not for myself, then for the rest of those orphans I abandoned when I entered the central city of Konoha, leaving the broken-down shacks and filthy alleys behind.


----------



## Chronos (May 28, 2013)

Jin and Sync
Intertwined Hatred, Unsolved Indifference  
[Taijutsu Training 3/6]

~*~ 

_The moment I witnessed his / her yes, I was resolute.

I noted blithe in his stare / I noted hatred in her stare.

I could contain myself, at ends I wanted to fight. 

Her stare... / His eyes...

They were enough to evoke my natural instinct_

~*~

While their feet and hands clashed in glorious combat, their killer instinct was ever present on the battlefield. With movement as sharp as needles yet quick like lightning, demonstrating perfected precision, child brewing the aura of strength, however, the needed to cope with each others fighting technique, which is why they had to improve their fighting, their movements were as if the perfect counter to the other, they had to become quicker, faster, and unpredictable to the other, must while fist flew and faints were ushered, their movement ans style now had a touch of their own flavor, a perfect mixture of movement that involved a sweeter tension of the muscle, curvature that allowed them to easily bypass techniques that otherwise would simply allow the other to instantly know the others weak spot. 

They needed to learn how to adjust to each other, a battle in which you solely depend of a single movement would ultimately lead to the enemy learning how you move, of course, building a structure in which you enemy needs to not only become much more observant, but cunning, it's an aspect that all shinobi should wear with pride, much like a medal to a soldier it should be exposed that your ability should speak much louder than your words, and at this current juncture these two had been learning the meaning of their battle ability. As sweat began to pour from their heads, the breathing soon began too heavy, restricting their movements considerably, as if reading the others mind, they knew that the had to do something to push them back, something that would recoil, so soon, they both swung trusting kick, that collided with the sole of each others feet. The strength itself worked as to propel them away from each other, a flip and spin, and their feet managed to steady themselves on the earth.

"Wow... you really are something there, miss. Mind telling me your name now? I haven't really manage to introduce myself since, well things just kinda happened."


"My name? ... Scarlet Yune Nectross Crosswell, but... call me Sync."


"Sync, huh? You have quite the name. I'm only known as Jin. I recently known that it's not even my real birth name, just some alias given to me. Seems to fitting at this moment."


"I see. I'm very sorry to hear that."


"Don't be. At this moment, the only thing I care about is what we're doing right now."


"Yes, the rush of battle. Seems like this is the moment I've been striving for so long... Can I say that you are really something, it seems like I need to change tactics each and every time we face."


"You have the upper hand, seems your Taijutsu is a big better than mines... However, it ain't over until I take you down!"

​


----------



## ?clair (May 28, 2013)

_Louvre → Konoha: A Brief Interval._

Stepping out of my apartment had been an easy task. Stepping out into the rain, however, was not. I detested rain for its stickiness and the headaches that followed after being in it for too long—sure, umbrellas helped, but that was just when you weren't on a mission. Or in my case, when you actually had one that didn't possess several holes. Simply picturing a shinobi on a mission with a flowery umbrella was enough to make me snort loudly. Sometimes, I wished I wasn't a water-type so that I wouldn't have to rely on rain for my jutsu.

"Why has it been so freaking quiet lately?" I muttered out loud, peeling away long strands of pale yellow from my forehead, plastering it flat on my scalp. I could already feel a migraine coming on from the heavy wetness on my head. 

_Chirppp._

I blinked, feeling a feathery weight settle on my shoulder. I craned my neck slightly, looking from the corner of my eye.

"Twee?" The tiny, white bird appeared hopeful.

"... a bird wants to be my conversational partner. I feel honored." 

I had to admit, the bird was pretty cute. Except for horses, I adored animals. Horses just rubbed me the wrong way—and no, it didn't have to do anything with my height. No way. They just, er, stank really bad. Yes, that was it. Horses smelled of manure and hay, and I'm sure most people find that those two things don't exactly reek of flowers. 

Sighing, I offered the bird a finger to perch on. It hopped on happily. 

"Why are we both even standing here like fools, out in the_ rain,_ about to get pneumonia—oh my god, why am I talking to a_ bird,_ of all things or creatures?"

The bird—I decided to dub it 'Duke'—stared at me curiously, tilting its minute head and cooing. 

"I'm going insane. Batshit crazy." I shook my head wildly, slapping my forehead and groaning when the building migraine abruptly decided to surface. 

Duke merely chirped in joy, knowing he had found a safe home when I started trudging back to my apartment.


----------



## Chronos (May 28, 2013)

Jin and Sync
Intertwined Hatred, Unsolved Indifference  
[Taijutsu Training 4/6]

~*~ 

_The moment I witnessed his / her yes, I was resolute.

I noted blithe in his stare / I noted hatred in her stare.

I could contain myself, at ends I wanted to fight. 

Her stare... / His eyes...

They were enough to evoke my natural instinct_

~*~

Their breaths were begging to fill their lugs, but even so, at this current juncture they felt that breathing was becoming a hassle, their lugs pumped the air necessary to continue, but it wasn't enough, they would eventually fall to their own fatigue, if the other didn't do something quickly, they would end this battle in a draw, the very idea made that these children clenched their feet and began to rush at each other at the apex of their speed. Even so, their fatigue was becoming an obstacle, a leap from Sync, a twirl and spin, her body swung across the air gracefully, their eyes met in this instance in space, as if time had stop, Jin witnessed how infatuating her features where, even within the heat of battle, he needed to admit that this girl was a piece of beauty, however, this wasn't enough to strike any kind of restrain on him, quickly he swung his foot, twisting his body while his other legs twisted itself allowing him to preform a 180 vertical swing kick. A slight leap and he allowed the force to take him, pulling the weight into the lower half of his body and attempting to connect the most powerful strike he hand build up till now. 

As if expecting such a tactic, Sync twisted her body and grabbed hold of his feet, accepting the strike, but at the same time, her arm, held tightly, her grip held her resolve, was this gonna be her final hit? As she used the very force she had been struck with to turn, soon he was a slave to her movement, a twist and his body had been flipped and slammed into the earth beneath him. 2 seconds, all this had happened in less than 2 seconds. Awed by set spectacle, he could only release the cough of pain due to the sudden slam getting rid of his breath. His vision slightly blurred, but she had delivered the strongest hit, soon, fighting against the pain, he lifted his body and witnessed that she hasn't ended it yet, a punch was heading straight towards him, he rose his left hand and swung a back hand towards the incoming fist, successfully diverted, he quickly lifted himself and met his knee on her stomach, he lifted her through her diaphragm and pushed her towards the air.

Quickly retaliating, she landed much like a feline, on her feet stumbling slightly on her footing, as she coughed harder and harder, her gaze rose to met the eyes of Jin, who's back had just suffered a rather nasty impact, part of the back of his jacket had been torn to shreds, dirtied by the grass and rubble in the earth, but yet a slight smirk is plastered on his lips, even though he fought through a difficult battle, he had felt like this had allowed him to improve considerably, not only him, but Sync as well, her eyes pasted on the child before her, someone like this, a nimble shinobi with too many tricks up his sleeves. 

Time to end this.  
​


----------



## Island (May 28, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Nara Complex
Seals Training, Part 3

Nara Shikataro spent the next ten minutes overviewing contract seals and how they worked. Apparently, incorrectly drawing a seal could have catastrophic consequences such as summoning the wrong creature or even taking something to the other side such as an arm or a leg. In one instance, a ninja once summoned the wrong creature, and that creature ended up fighting for his opponent instead of alongside him. However, Nara Shikataro also explained that mistakes like that were extremely rare and that more times than not, the summoning would simply fail.

“It’s all about how you write the kanji.” He explained. “If your kanji is messy and you write a different one entirely, you might just end up summoning a different creature altogether.”

He went on, “Likewise, if you are performing a seal such as what the Hyuuga Clan uses on its branch members, your seal might have unintended consequences if you write the kanji wrong. Normally, the seal activates when the user dies and destroys the Byakugan, but written incorrectly, it could cause the recently deceased’s head to explode altogether.”

That actually sounded kinda cool in a dragoonish kind of way.

“This kind of freedom, however, is not necessarily a bad thing. It means that you could potentially rewrite some of the most fundamental seals to fit your needs. For instance, you could theoretically write a summoning contract to summon an entire storage compartment instead of just a handful of weapons if you had the skill to write such a seal. Likewise, you could also write a summoning contract that summons multiple creatures at once instead of just one.”

“Simply put, seals are highly versatile and used by many ninja for many things.” He finished.

Of course, he couldn’t just let that be. He appeared to be readying for a demonstration of some kind, something I wasn’t all that interested in. While exploding heads sounded cool and all, I didn’t think I had any reason to study seals…


----------



## Chronos (May 28, 2013)

Jin and Sync
Intertwined Hatred, Unsolved Indifference  
[Taijutsu Training 5/6]

~*~ 

_The moment I witnessed his / her yes, I was resolute.

I noted blithe in his stare / I noted hatred in her stare.

I could contain myself, at ends I wanted to fight. 

Her stare... / His eyes...

They were enough to evoke my natural instinct_

~*~

At this point only their breaths signified any source of life still remained on their bodies, no longer could they move as before, as majestically and agile as before, most of their hits even though weekend due to fatigue, their very own sensibility to pain had increased, they didn't have the tenaciousness that they did before they began this fight, however, they continued, their arms and legs engulfed by pain, restricted from accessing their peek strength, their heavy breath were burning their lungs at this point, sections of their bodies swallowed by an undetermined amount of pain, something they couldn't quite contain much longer. Limping slightly, yet with the very same amount of flair as before, they still managed to erupt into a frenzy of strike against each other, this time there was no point int trying to block. Hits entered and connected, each stronger than the next, this was now to see who could last longer, they didn't need space, they didn't want it.

They wanted to know what exactly thrived them to fight, to see who's the strongest between the two, the most skilled in the martial arts, two shinobi forming a spectacle of the ages, an aura of not only madness, but plain and raw determination began to scatter through the air, as their voices expelled their noted fatigue, their noted anger, their emotions ran free, with no words spoken, so much could be told from such wondrous specimen, two beats of nature brought together by simple mischief of fate.

Yes, to them this what but a cruel joke placed upon them for the sole purpose of acceptance and approval of their own might, witnessing such a intertwined fate would bring envy to those seeking peace and serenity, yes, this was their way to attain peace. Not only of mind, but of soul, ninja that thrived solely on battle. The very sensation of becoming something beyond what they are was something they repressed, to them their only rank is Beast.

Nothing else matters. 
​


----------



## Island (May 28, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Nara Complex
Seals Training, Part 4

Somewhere in the world, somebody was probably having the fighting of their lives, fighting with everything they had for everything they had. Why they were fighting, or what they were fighting for, I really didn’t know, but it sure sounded a whole lot more interesting than contract seals, cursed seals, and whatever else Nara Shikataro wanted to lecture about. On one hand, the knowledge he shared with us would be valuable for future reference, but on the other hand, it was extremely boring and not very relevant to my life at the moment. I mean, when would I ever need to know how to write a seal? If I was going to waste a whole day training, why couldn’t it be fighting some ridiculously powerful opponent, being all bloody and sweaty, and everything? At the very least, I’d have something to do.

At least, I thought that’s how this lecture was going.

“Now that you’ve seen some basic seals, allow me to show you something more advanced.” He stated, putting down his inkstick and walking several feet away from the table.

Maybe this session wouldn’t be so boring after all.

Nara Shikataro raised his left hand up to his face and slowly removed the eyepatch covering his right eye. In place of an eyeball appeared a layer of scar tissue that grew over the eyehole. It looked disfigured and ugly, and it wasn’t surprising that he’d opt to wear an eyepatch to cover it up. More important, however, I saw what looked like a seal inscribed on the tissue, possibly put there to channel chakra or something…

I really had no idea what it could do.

“It is one of my ultimate techniques, you see.” He explained, dropping the eyepatch onto the floor and forming a couple hand seals. “Once I have my opponent caught in my Shadow Imitation Technique, I line him or her up right in front of me, and…”

*WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?*

All of a sudden and without any prior warning, he made the final hand seal and out of the space that his eyeball once occupied came a glowing red light that traveled straight across the room, out the window, and right through a training dummy in the courtyard. 

This guy could _shoot lasers from his eyes_.

The training dummy went up in flames.

“Here the seal compresses and releases chakra into a rudimentary laser.” He explained. “Similar to the gunpowder weapons that have become popular among non-shinobi mercenaries.”

Dude.


----------



## Chronos (May 29, 2013)

Jin and Sync
Intertwined Hatred, Unsolved Indifference  
[Taijutsu Training 6/6]

~*~ 

_The moment I witnessed his / her yes, I was resolute.

I noted blithe in his stare / I noted hatred in her stare.

I could contain myself, at ends I wanted to fight. 

Her stare... / His eyes...

They were enough to evoke my natural instinct_

~*~

A final strike to their cheeks, one that caused them to open their spacing between the two, the two on their final breaths, the could muster more fighting strength if the wanted, although the have fought for about 2 hours now, none stop, the still stood on both legs, quivering under the pain that wanted to get at them, while the boy just brew his most honest smirk the girl only witnessed and shares his sentiments with a straight face. Finally, Jin kicked the earth beneath his feet and closed the gap within only seconds, while he managed to fool her peripheral vision with some quick movement, he was about to strike the last his, a fully powered swing to the side of her skull, as time seemed to have slowly, he could see as the bent foot slowly extended itself, anchoring towards the small child known as Sync, but within an instance, she ducked, his body left exposed and in the air.

Grabbed, slammed, and pounded once, twice, three times at the stomach, Jin had failed to have landed the final hit, his entire body had failed to react at all, and the her heavy breath took over, seems like she had lost all her steam  due to those final blows. Yes, he had lost, and the pain and utter sense of failure began to course through his very being, but yet he didn't feel like he should be angry with himself, if anything he just saw as she was brought to her knees, and the bullets of sweet dropped from her head, the sky was grim, the sun hidden behind the frightening gray clouds. He could feel the blood he had spilled in his knuckles, in his body, she fought well. And so did he.

"Heh... You won."


"It... wasn't something about winning, it was a spar remember?"


...

Weirdest sparring session ever...  

​


----------



## Island (May 29, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Nara Complex
Seals Training, Part 5

“I’m going to break for lunch, ladies.” Nara Shikataro stated nonchalantly. “I want the three of you to work on your calligraphy while I’m gone.”

This must have displeased Akimichi Chouko since I imagined she wanted lunch too. I glanced over to confirm my suspicion, but much to my surprise, she was already eating something. In addition to the chips, it appeared that she brought some rice balls. How she carried all that food around without getting attacked by wild animals or something was beyond me. I mean, every time I saw her, she was either eating something or carrying a bagful of random food, ranging from random snacks to full course meals.

Nara Shikataro looked at the three of us then once over at training dummy he set on fire. “Eh, I’m sure that will be fine.”

Then, without further hesitation, he flickered off to wherever he was going to have his lunch and left us to our own devices.

Again, I decided to initiate conversation before Shikasuki had the opportunity to bring up something, well, stupid, “I didn’t know you father could, uh, shoot lasers from his eye…”

She looked at me like it was a completely ordinary thing for somebody to do and went on, “Oh yeah, he does that.”

Does that? Like it was an everyday occurrence?

“He researches sealing techniques at the university.” She went on. “It’s not surprising that your father would ask him to train you in the art.”

Again with the “You father this…” and “Your father that…”

“They’re apparently good friends too.” Nara Shikasuki went on about more stuff I didn’t really care about.

I felt like I heard that from everyone I talked to. _“Oh yeah, your dad is friends with my dad.”_

It was like the guy knew _everyone_ in Konoha.

I decided to ignore Nara Shikasuki while she rambled, instead opting to look back down at the scroll her father gave me to see what I had written down thus far. In addition to the poorly drawn self-portrait of myself, there was my name and some random words that I tried (and failed) to write.

Calligraphy just wasn’t my thing, apparently.


----------



## ?clair (May 29, 2013)

_Louvre → Konoha: A Brief Interval._

When I reached the street where my apartment building stood, a sizeable crowd had gathered in the middle of the cobblestone ground, making a riot. Duke tittered on my shoulder, an annoying, albeit adorable, new presence for me to deal with. The noise level rose, the pounding in my head increasing and turning nigh unbearable. A yell broke through, and the crowd paused for a moment, bewildered, before continuing. From what I could see, it was mainly mustered of construction workers bellowing about a strike.

"I said, _shut up!"_ the same voice as before repeated.  "Don't you people have ears?"

I craned my neck, the tendons stretching and stinging, to get a better look. Duke fluttered over my head, perching sagely on my still-wet hair. A tanned boy, about my age if I guessed right, stood on the memento fountain's short brick wall, his arms crossed and a frown on his face. He appeared highly displeased, like an emperor to a mild footman; majestic.

"Whaddaya know, they have a spokesperson to spew out shit for them!" a gruff man spat, his beady eyes glaring daggers at the boy. My instincts tingling, I placed a hand discreetly over my utility belt, where my beloved dual handguns were locked securely into place. A fight could break out at any moment. The faces of the chunin standing behind the boy (when had they arrived?) seemed to agree with my thoughts. 

"I'm not a spokesperson, you incompetent moron. I'm a ninja of this village, and it's my duty?" he stressed the word, as if trying to tell the man something, "?to see to its safety. If a stupid mob goes rampaging through the streets, it's not my problem, but when you injure a civilian while doing so... well, I _make_ it my business then." 

I frowned when I spotted a sniffling girl, probably still in her Academy days, sitting on the ground below the boy's position on the bricks.

The man had enough decency to look abashed. 

"W-well, it's not like we did it on purpose!" he tried to backtrack. "The kid just got in our way!" 

I scowled, stepping forward and pushing several people out of the way. The boy blinked, having his spotlight stolen.

"This constitutes as assault and public disturbance, either way," I stated matter-of-factly, making the man pale. "As a shinobi of this village, I have enough authority to put you in jail." 

The mob tensed, about to make a run for it?the chunin gathered behind the mysterious boy were too fast for them. They were caught.

A while later, when the center had been cleared, the boy approached me as I attempted to head into my building. He seemed apprehensive, tilting his head of crimson hair sideways like a curious toddler. Why, I had no idea. All I wanted to do was go home, dump Duke somewhere, and sleep off my migraine. 

"Are you the girl whose stayed a genin for three entire years?" he shamelessly questioned. 

I gaped at him. Being at such a low rank wasn't all that big of a surprise, but nowadays, people graduated a lot quicker, making my case seem strange. I didn't even _want_ to be chunin! 

"Er, yeah, I am. And, uh, I don't mean to be rude, but ..._ who the hell are you?"_

The boy looked shocked. 

"Have you been living under a rock or something? How do you not know me?" He came off as arrogant. Very arrogant. My eyes narrowed.  "I am Kyuryu Akashi, son of the daimyo, Kyuryu Ren, and the highest ranker in batch twenty-three." 

Batch ... twenty-three? That was _my_ batch number!

Wait, what?

"WHAT?"


----------



## BuramuSama (May 29, 2013)

*Enter, Tengen the Tenacious!*

*Kirigakure, meeting hall
*
He looked over the crowd of new faces. New men were needed immediately, so mercenaries seemed like the logical choice. But anyone in their right mind would think again after seeing this. Unreliable faces. Twitching hands. Some had visible scars. But it was the invisible ones they had to look out for. And then, among those gritty faces, one man. A boy almost. But that sword... He had been a Jonin for a long time and had seen all kinds of weaponry. But a sword of that size. Not even curved for higher velocity. Just a slab of iron. Whoever that man was, he was barely a Shinobi. And looking at the crowd he was with, he might not be human either.

The Mizukage said some words. About how the mercs were appreciated and trusted. No one believed a word of it, but it was the idea that counted. It didn't take long for things to heat up. The Mizukage left and as the group of scruffy looking Shinobi was assigned living quarters, someone got stabbed. Appearantly someone with friends, because a fight broke out. Tengen grabbed hold of his sword. Drawing it would be painting a bull's eye on himself, but he had to be ready.

Next thing everyone knew, gas was filling the room. Tengen recognised the scent. Everyone was about to get real sleepy. As his thoughts drifted, he suddenly saw something in the smoke. A face he seemed to remember. The next thing he knew was him rolling on the ground, screaming in imagined agony. The room had been cleared. His flailing obviously had stopped people from removing him from the room. Trembling, Tengen got up. Pale as a sheet, he found his room. A bed and a chair. He chose the chair and closed his eyes. When he opened them again, it was still dark, yet a sliver of light could be seen on the horizon. Time to get to work.

Tengen looked over his first mission description. The first thing he noticed was that it wasn't a mission. It was made to look like one. Bring documents from point A to B. Like he would be entrusted with classified information. A mercenary with barely a reputation wasn't exactly trustworthy. This was a test. And Tengen suspected there would be more of these. In the end, Kirigakure would make two lists of people. And Tengen was positive he wouldn't survive being on one of those lists.

As he donned his armor and prepared for his 'mission', Tengen looked out the window. Kirigakure looked ominous. Exactly like its reputation. One thing was certain. The Kirigakure Shinobi were going to be hard to work with. Trust and mercenaries don't exactly go hand in hand.


----------



## ?clair (May 29, 2013)

_Louvre → Konoha: A Brief Interval._

I had heard of him before, ages ago. People said he was a genius, a prodigy. They also mentioned, with such glee, that he was the daimyo's only son. I thought they were overreacting. He might be strong, but he could never measure up to the jonin that dominated over the rest. I never knew he was in my class, nor did I know that _he_ knew of me as well! It was strange and a little disturbing, that I was this infamous. Obviously in a bad sense.

"Eh?" Akashi waved a hand in front of my dazed eyes.

I snapped back to attention.

"You were in my batch? _My _batch?" How did I not know? He was right under my nose, and I didn't even notice. Duke cheeped. I shushed him with a finger, tapping him on the head softly.

"It's not _your_ batch," Akashi corrected me irritably. "You just happened in to be in it."

Waving a dismissive hand, I disregarded that statement. "Right, right. Why'd you wanna know about my rank, though?" I was definitely curious.

Akashi's lips curled up into an all-knowing smirk. A shudder ran up my spine, expecting the worst. The redhead resembled a devilish imp, with his hair falling just a bit over his narrowed eyes and his canines sharper than normal. The rain had just stopped, leaving everything wet and slippery. 

"I don't suppose you've heard about something called a business partnership?" he delicately told me, his smirk widening. I was bewildered.

"A business partnership? But I don't even have enough money to give to peasants, let alone invest!" I blinked. 

Akashi looked like he was resisting the urge to slap his own forehead.

"I meant that in a very loose term," he clarified. "Look at it this way: we become a team, I train you, you help me gain positive attention for helping the village failure. How 'bout that?" 

I bristled at the 'failure' part, before frowning. Positive attention? What did he need that for? Wasn't he already a beacon of goodness or something? I voiced it out loud to him.

He shook his head. 

"Er, let's just say that I messed up a bit on a recent mission, and this is my way of gaining the respect I lost back." He tilted his head again. "What do you say? It's a win-win situation."

I knew I would regret saying yes.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 29, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Strength - 1/6_
_________

"Listen, Jeeha." Jeeha's grandpa said, his quaint but yet somehow powerful voice echoing through their training room. "If you want to use our taijutsu to it's full capability, you need to get... stronger." His eyes were as stern and penetrating as usual, not giving away any sign of emotion. Sat still, with his body barely moving, Kang was almost like a statue. Cold, and solid.


Jeeha stared, the corners of his lips turning downwards into a frown. "What? I _am_ getting stronger!" He said defensively, arms thrown out. Compared to his grandpa, Jeeha was the complete opposite. Youthful and energetic, compared to his old and serene. "I've been training _loads _recently."

His grandfather stared back, meeting his gaze until Jeeha backed off, before speaking again."You misunderstand. When I said getting stronger, it was referring to raw, physical power." He explained. "It may be good now, but you cannot simply rely on flashy fire and being fast forever. The fire aspect of our martial arts is, after all, merely meant to be supplementary."

The elderly man took a moment to pause, as if considering something.

Or, it was at least meant to be that way originally." Grandpa Shin shook his head slightly, before continuing his explanation. "A lot of our skills rely on physical power, and simply put, you are quite lacking."

"Wow, _thanks_ grandpa..." Jeeha muttered under his breath, before getting up from the floor. "So, what do I do, then? Just lift weights and stuff?" 

The young shinobi frowned. He never was one for weights or lifting. They were always boring - more boring than meditating, even. And he was pretty sure they didn't even have any that fit his size any more. Last time he used any weights were when he was, like, 11 or so. 

Jeeha was pretty sure they wouldn't work any more.

"Hm? No." Jeeha's grandpa shook his head, before gesturing to a nearby wooden training dummy, armed with a wooden shield. It was slightly battered in places, but otherwise looked to be in perfect condition. Jeeha took a look at it, then at his grandpa, then back at the training dummy, then gulped. 

"You'll be punching that until one of you breaks. Good luck." He nodded, getting up as well, moving himself to the exit before leaving the training room, a draft entering in his place as the door opened.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 29, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Strength - 2/6_
_________

I walked up to the training dummy, suspicious, and poked around it at first. It was actually made of wood. My grandpa wanted me to break wooden dummies in half with my bare hands? Was he crazy? Then again, it wasn't like this is the _most_ unreasonable task he's ever set me... but still! Sighing, I awkwardly drop into a martial arts stance, unsure of what to do against an inanimate object, then move in against it, swinging a fist at my static enemy's face...

"Ow!" I grimace in pain as my fist connects with the dummy. There was a small dent in it's face, but it was far from a crack, or even getting broken. My hand, on the other hand, was an entirely different story. Holding it with my other hand, I grumble to myself. "This is going to suck."

Once again, I move into position, but this time I leap up and swing my right leg at it, aiming to strike the dummy in the face with the heel of my foot. I felt the head crumple slightly under the pressure of my foot, but the same force rebounded back, forcing me to hop back on instinct, using my good foot to hold my weight. 

Oh screw it.

Moving my hands into a tiger seal, I set my right fist ablaze, and hold it back, ready to destroy the dummy. I take a swing, aiming for the face, ready to blow it up, but at the last second, I close my eyes, moving my arm to the right so that it missed the face. 

What was I doing? 

This was training. I sigh to myself, waving my hand and dissipating the fire into the air. This wasn't cheating anybody but myself. I wanted to get stronger, and there were no shortcuts to power. No pain, no gain, and all that stupid stuff. If I wanted to do this, I'd have to do it the old fashioned way...

... well, that, and grandpa would have probably noticed the burn marks and scold me for cheating.


----------



## ?clair (May 29, 2013)

_Louvre → Konoha: Taijutsu (1).
_
Warning bells rang loudly inside my head when Akashi showed up at the training grounds the next day, wearing a sheepish look on his face. He looked highly uncomfortable, shoving his hands into the large pockets of his baggy tan trousers.

?Is it bad news?? I deadpanned, my mouth set in a firm line. I had been waiting for an hour, and I was not a patient person by nature. Akashi didn?t seem too rattled  by my irked aura. He scratched his head lightly, appearing contemplative. 

?Maybe, maybe not,? he finally concluded mysteriously. I rolled my eyes heavenwards, praying to any existing deity to grant me more patience. ?It depends on how you take it.? 

?You need to tell me first,? I spoke slowly, as if talking to a particularly dull toddler?and in all honesty, it really was. ?Then I can decide whether it?s bad or not.?

Akashi ignored the slight snark, instead opting to pop open his utility pouch, producing a small scroll the size of my palm. I stared curiously, wondering what he was up to now. The tingling feeling returned, and this time, I shuddered. Something horrible was about to happen, I was sure of it. My instincts were usually right, anyway.

He offered me the scroll. I took it.

?What?s this??

?A scroll.?

?I know that, genius! I meant what was inside the darn scroll.?

?? writing? Tips? Hints, advice, suggestions on? ah, martial arts??

I knew there was a reason why I felt so horrified. He was about to dump a scroll on me and disappear, wasn?t he? 

?I thought you were training me to erase the fact that you were the prodigy who messed up on a C-Ranked mission and bring more light on the other fact that you?re dependable enough to train a ?failure? like me?? I bluntly asked, not missing the slight flinch he allowed. I had no qualms about privacy, having asked around about the mission that he was so sure had ruined his reputation as being invincible. It really hadn?t, but I wasn?t about to tell him that.

Akashi scuffed the back of his sandals, a frown on his face. ?I don?t need to supervise you all the time. I?ll just show up once in a while, and you can tell people that I helped you.?

I bristled. 

?What? Seriously? You want me to lie about your so-called dependability?? I gaped, outraged. I had done enough lying before, I had no intentions of repeating that cycle again, free training or not. Akashi seemed to shrink under my heavy glower, his eyes averting. He was different from the arrogant teen I saw yesterday. He was more milder, more silent.

?Not exactly,? his frown deepened as he spoke. ?It?s not lying when it contains half of the truth, is it??

I petulantly shook my head, strands falling out of my messy ponytail to tickle my face. 

?No.?

Akashi?s lips twisted up into an annoyed curve at my negative response. I sighed, pocketing the scroll, keeping in mind to read it thoroughly later. I knew I wouldn?t stand a chance, but for now, it seemed like the best option. An arrogant Akashi was the one I needed to help me, and if this worked...

?What?hey,_ HEY!?_ he yelped in surprise as I launched myself at him, using my speed to my advantage. 

There was one thing that no one in my class could beat me at, and that was at sheer swiftness and agility. I twisted in midair, changing direction and executing a roundhouse kick on his shoulder. My strength wasn?t enough to leave him heavily bruised, but it did the trick. I landed neatly on the tips of my feet, crouching, a challenging smirk on my face. Akashi?s brows furrowed, his eyes glaring?he literally flew at me in the next second, fist poised. My smirk widened. 

Perfect.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 29, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Misty Falls​*
*"Pretend inferiority and encourage his arrogance." - Sun Tzu*​

Ryuu sheathed the shimmering katana after he finished cleaning up with the geese. He traced a calloused broken fingertip along the hilt of his sword as the genin cautiously waited for another trap or opponent. When things remained quiet for long enough Ryuu trudged through the forest intending to cut Ishin off. The passionate side of the careless youth wanted to sprint ahead but the wiser half of him knew that he had to reach his allies without becoming another hindrance himself. Lowering into a crouch first, Ryuu shot off into the air before his body weaved elegantly through the branches and traps that had quickly become something of an obstacle course.

While springing through Misty Falls it was Ryuu's rapidly altering line of sight that allowed him to check for any potential traps while racing after Ishin. He spotted the obvious ones with ease and anything rigged through stealthier means ended up being avoided by sheer luck. His feet clicked off of unyielding bark as the tall trees permitted the ninja to close in on his target while at least managing to avoid triggering any of the ones placed on the ground.

He was close to another genin at last but Ishin's body froze. Instinctively Ryuu's smiling opponent swirled his head around to avoid three swiftly thrown rocks that nearly pelted the back of his head. Ishin glanced over his shoulder to meet the perpetually glowering Ryuu. The two shared a moment of mutual irritation with neither quite wanting to deal with the other's presence, but having to. Before Ishin could act Ryuu drew a katana and then rolled the hilt between his fingers, soon clutching it in a solid grip with the blade positoned horizontally. "Where in the fuck is she?"

"Probably dead by now," Ishin taunted him. Geese opened their beaks to attack but Ryuu closed the gap fast. His shunshin ended with Ryuu drawing both katana and spinning while he cut deep into them. As quick as he was it was apparently more than enough time for Ishin to create space between them. The stranger then turned to flee, apparently deciding to cut his losses.

Refusing to let the weaselly bastard slip away, Ryuu instinctively continued his swift rotation to pick up greater momentum. The blurring motion allowed him to twist into reverse crescent kick that nailed Ishin's back and sent him staggering. The double slash that followed it seemingly cut Ishin in two, but Ryuu quickly realized it was another genjutsu. The genin swore beneath his breath, and then concentrated on breaking it. This one was far worse than the others however... and it left the hot-tempered genin teetering. 

"Hmm... that was simple enough," Ishin boasted. He then placed a hand on Ryuu's shoulder, breaking him from the overwhelming illusion in time for the genin to blink and attempt to register what was happening to him. Before Ryuu could attack again a sharp side kick to the chest sent the genin's strong back snapping through several branches before he splashed noisily into a lake.

Landing near the edge of the lake with his arms crossed, Ishin smiled. "What's the matter? Are we already at our limit? You're regretting it, aren't you? Resisting the call of the demon."

Ryuu's palm splashed against the surface of the lake as he pulled himself out, water rippling. The uniquely styled black locks now properly hung as Ryuu glared at the mysterious figure. His fury was quickly getting quenched by his good sense. This wasn't a battle he could win...

"If you know who I am than I'll be arrogant enough to assume that I know why the fuck you're here. I'll go with you. Leave the others out of this and let Ibuki go." 

Hunching over, Ishin smiled and said, "I could care less about what happens now. As far as capturing you goes if I wanted you'd already be missing or dead so your offer is meaningless to me. The thing is I'm not exactly eager to face the repercussions of doing either of those things just yet, so I will leave you be my little demon prince. I mostly came here to deliver a message. Let it sink in well, Matsuzaki Ryuunosuke. I'll word it in a manner that's simple enough for even a brute like you to get. _You suck_. If you think it'll all end anytime soon you're wrong. If you think you can become strong enough to regular means then you're wrong there too. Give in and reach your maximum potential. Otherwise you'll be left in the dust."

Ryuu shut his eyes, nodding as he said, "Yeah... I've heard that over and over again."











​

The smirking Ishin's eyes randomly bulged as the explosion tag set by Ryuu finally went off, exploding against his back. Ishin's eyes widened as he wondered when the genin had time to do such a thing. The blow that he allowed Ryuu to connect for his own amusement registered, and the normally smiling foe now sported a twitching scowl. It took every ounce of control in his body to not slaughter the little bastard here and now. He couldn't deviate from the plan, and as insulting as it was to admit... he'd been injured. While retreating into the shadows with a smoking and bleeding back Ishin warned, "I'm praying to get orders permitting me to kill you. Next time around you won't see me coming."

"Yeah, yeah... Now get the fuck outta my face," Ryuu dismissively muttered as the soggy ninja stumbled onto edge of the lake, his feet sinking in the mud. 

_Zenki... Thalia... Doku...

I hope one of you fuckers have already found Ibuki._​
The injured genin trotted off in the direction he assumed his friends would be in, but his battered body commanded rest. Grimacing, Ryuu obediently let his back hit a tree and he slid down the rough bark until his butt hit the grass. A little nap... he'd earned that much, right? The others would have to carry the rest. As his mind drifted Ryuu's consciousness awakened to a place that seemed to made completely of blood with a small shrine in the distance. Inside of it something nauseatingly evil resided... a thing that gave off an aura more sinister than the genin could ever recall...


​

"Hn? Where in the fuck am I...? Guess I'm still stuck in that piece of shit's illusion. Wonderful." 


A shackled demon's arms were locked at the wrists. She was also chained by the waist as well as the ankles. The demon's pitch black eyes held an ominous red glow that threatened even Ryuu's nerves of steel. Head canting, the seemingly calm demon stared in the genin's direction with an unreadable expression. Things would've been completely silent in that moment were it not for the droplets of blood falling from the bizarre liquid ceiling to splash into the familiar pool of it below. Finally, the creature spoke. "Come to me, boy."

Ryuu's chest jerked and he was immediately dazed. The ninja found himself unable to resist the call despite sensing danger accompanying it. It was like an enchantress of the sea lulling a sailor to the rocky shore under false pretenses, aiming only for disastrous results by way of her tantalizing voice. He was doomed from the start, that beautiful noise mattering more at that moment than anything else in his entire life.

"That's right, come and let me see how you've grown." The fork-tongued monstrosity beckoned him, her soothing voice mesmerizing the clueless victim. Had the young genin any clue that this was the origin of the same being that constantly sought to possess him he might've resisted a bit more. Sharp rows of teeth visible as she spoke now, the wicked demon whispered, "Now then... kneel before me."

Ryuu obliged without protest, uncharacteristically submissive to the demon's every whim. A smile of satisfaction spread across those glossy black lips as she leaned down to take out bite out of the back of Ryuu's head. Ryuu's external body jerked, and when he opened his eyes at long last there was a hateful glee now present in their black depths. 

"Here I come, Ibuki."​


----------



## BuramuSama (May 29, 2013)

Kirigakure

'I hope you understand that you are not to open these envelopes under any circumstance. Should you get in trouble, destroy them. Are we clear?'

'Yes, of course'

Tengen observed the faces of the men in the office. Some looked at him with distaste. Others tried to ignore him. All of them distrustful. The man speaking to him especially.

'You are to complete this mission within the hour. The outpost you're bringing this to isn't far off.'

Again, clear what that meant. Arrive later and you're fired. It was at moments like this that Tengen wished he had grown up in a Hidden Village, with regular friends and regular teachers. For some reason, he could never picture himself having parents.

Tengen took the documents and put them in his bag. As he turned around, he bumped into some people with his huge sword. Tengen paid them no mind. They were probing for a reaction. They wanted to see what he would do. He put on his most confident face, but inside he cringed. His eyes probably betrayed him, looking frantically for a potential attack. When he got outside, he held his hand horizontally in front of his eyes. It was shaking.

The traveling was uneventful. Tengen had half suspected some Shinobi to try and scare him. Luckily, that didn't happen. After about 40 minutes, he saw the outpost. Nothing much really. A guard guided him through the traps and a few moments later Tengen could deliver the documents to the Chuunin in charge.

'Well, well. Another one. We must be in big trouble if we need this many mercs. Right, go on. Find Mako in the biggest tent. He'll take a look at you'

This was surprising. Tengen had thought they would at least pretend like this wasn't a farce. Instead he got this casual talk. And now some Mako guy.

Finding the tent was easy. What he saw inside was harder to process. Some old guy sitting in front of a fire. 

'This was supposed to be a military outpost?' Tengen thought, 'My ass'

The old man seemed to be sleeping. But when Tengen approached him, his eyes were suddenly open. His expression was still the same. His eyes opening was the only thing that had happened.

'Sit down, boy, and relax. Let's get this over with, so you can be on your way'

'Get what over with', Tengen asked.

The old man didn't answer, so Tengen sat down. After staring intently at Tengen, he took a deep breath. His eyes lit up.

It was as if Tengen had entered a dream. He felt like he was in some deep, dark ocean. It felt familiar. Suddenly, a voice spoke to him.

'Do not panic. I have placed you under a Genjutsu. It is harmless. I will probe your mind and assess your worth for Kirigakure. So please, don't resist.'

Tengen tried to stay calm. He really did. But the sensation he felt was too familiar. Too painful. The quiet ocean around him turned to a hellish, burning inferno. He heard screams. His own screams. And someone else's.

And then it was over. He was awake. And being held to the ground. The old man looked pale. Warm blood trickled down, and he felt the cold steel of a Kunai being held to his throat.

'I-It's alright, let him go... whatever just happened, it wasn't his fault.' The old mand now looked at Tengen. 'I don't know what happened to you and I don't know of anyone who could help you with whatever I just saw. But you are an interesting man, Tengen the Tenacious. We will keep an eye on you.'

Tengen walked out of the outpost, struggling to maintain a casual appearance. As soon as he got outside, he fell to the ground. It took him a long time to get back to the village but at least hadn't been killed. Yet.


----------



## ?clair (May 29, 2013)

_Louvre → Konoha: Taijutsu (2).
_
I had watched a movie once—snuck into the local cinema, hid behind a seat, and stared at the large screen. It was about martial arts, and I was immediately entranced by the fast-paced action. I had been a mere eight-year old then, with no knowledge of... well, anything. Right now, I could see the movie playing in my mind's eye as I countered Akashi's punch with a knuckle to his nose. A nasty cracking noise was heard, and he scowled, most probably angered that his perfect looks were ruined. I could see the arrogance return within him. 

"You'll never win against me," he stated flatly, moving his head just in time to avoid a flying, gloved fist. I ignored his taunt, focusing on the battle. Common sense told me not to waste my energy spewing fancy words or to divert my attention and risk getting knocked out cleanly. No, this was time to show that jerk what I was really made of, and why you didn't try to screw over Louvre Namura with fake promises. If I could, and I hopefully would, breaking a few of his teeth would make me feel deeply satisfied. The nose just wasn't enough.

He appeared dissatisfied that his (admittedly weak) taunting hadn't worked. What did he _think_ I was, a cave-woman? Being a daimyo's son didn't make him Hercules. He was just a chunin. That was it, yes. I jumped back, skidding on the grass and making it spray all around me. A tiny trickle of sweat fell from my temple. Akashi paused for a moment, narrowing his eyes, half-lowered into a stance I didn't recognize. I, myself, was in an odd stance that just felt right. I would've pulled out my guns, except that it wouldn't exactly be fair for a random fight. I played fair a bit too well. 

Akashi suddenly blurred, and I felt someone rustle behind me. Spinning around and effectively blocking an arm, I didn't expect the knee-to-gut that followed. Coughing, and urging myself to remain silent, I reeled back, clutching at my stomach. That _hurt_. I was not used to fighting in close range, dammit! 

But then again, eradicating weaknesses was what training was for. I growled, grabbing the arm that came swinging at my neck, twisting it round and twirling my body so that I was now behind Akashi, locking the arm in place and kicking him in the back. He rushed forward, but stopped himself, somersaulting and standing once again. His expression was murderous.

"You'll pay for that one, Namura!" 

"Just try it," I sneered, gauging his movements. He ran straight at me, readying for a tackle. Akashi was surprised when I allowed him to, a bewildered eyebrow twitching upwards as he sat on me. I let out a huff, flipping us over and socking him in the face—only for him to disappear in a puff of smoke.

Coughing once again, nearly choking, I yelled, "That's cheating!" 

Incredulously staring at me from a few feet away, about to launch a kunai at me, he paused. "That's the point. We're ninja. Duh."

I responded with a clothesline. He was silenced.


----------



## Kei (May 29, 2013)

Vora
*It's Alright---Black Dog Version[LT]*

“Are you still having the nightmares?”

The ticking of the clock and the smell of coffee filled the maroon colored room. It was peaceful in this room, but that was the purpose of being in a room with a doctor. Vora has been going to the psychiatrist for the past month since her first mission and she had made constant visits to the doctors. It was required for most new recruits to check their mental and physical condition. Vora had stuck to her story that she blacked out and because of that there was a lot of physical test. 

“No,” she said as she looked up at the spinning fan, “They stopped a while ago…”

“Can you give me an estimate of when did you think they stopped?” The doctor asked Vora looked at him as she tried to remember his name, a month into this doctor and patient relationship and she still couldn’t remembered his name.

“About a couple of days ago…” Vora said as she turned away from him, those nightmares that hunted every night but then it just stopped. Maybe it was because there was something her mind was replacing those bad memories with, and that was self-hatred. Replace one bad thing with another one, but that was how life worked. 

“Have you talked to anyone these weeks? Family, teachers, teammates, or friends?” He asked

Vora couldn’t help but let out a small chuckle before turning her back towards him, “My family only knows of the fight and that’s how I am going to keep it. My group leader…” Vora stopped for a minute, “Are we supposed to be friends?”

Vora turned towards her doctor, “That’s the same question that goes towards my teammates? Are we supposed to be close? If one of us dies in the line of battle, it will emotionally affect the other and then we wouldn’t be able to do our jobs.”

The doctor looked at her, for a minute it seemed as though he was happy to be getting down to business, for the longest she only answered questions that were asked, nothing more and nothing less.

“It’s to establish trust amongst yourselves, on the battle field how can you not trust your teammates to not protect you? Mutual trust is needed if not that will establish a rift between you and your teammates, which might affect the outcome of the battle.” He answered 

“Ah…” Vora simply said before turning her back towards him, it was understandable in that sense, but still. She didn’t want to open up to anyone, everyone left in the end, just like her father did. Everyone leaves and what is left but disappointment and a pain that doesn’t heal.

There was a ringing that came from a stop watch, the secession between them was over, and if she was correct she had a couple more secession before she can actually get back to work. Vora sighed, why did she have to be so troublesome. She could have been training, but no she was going to doctor to doctor appointment to make sure she was okay.

“Well three more secession and then I’ll file my report,” the doctor said, “Please keep all missions to a minimum until you get back your results.”

Vora nodded her head as she made her way to the door, “Please understand that you have to be in top physical and mental condition to continue on your work Vora, this is just a formality.”

Vora didn’t say anything but she just nodded her head as she walked out of the door.


----------



## Kei (May 29, 2013)

Vora
*It's Alright---Black Dog Version[LT]*

Vora made her way downstairs and when she realized that she was the only one there it made her lose heart even further. Was she the only new recruit that had night terrors? Vora couldn’t even look at the woman at the desk in the face. Even though they weren’t here to judge her, it was still running in her mind that she was a sad case. Her mind was running a million times more than what she was used to. 

“Please have a nice day,” The woman said with a smile, that smile was so fake that it made Vora tense up as she put on her bag. 

Stop looking down at her, she didn’t ask for this, nor did she want to be there. Although if she didn’t go that would just press more problems, she was only doing this because they would leave her alone if she did. Vora would be able to go back to her job and then she would put this whole thing behind her, as she made her way outside she straighten out her back and made her way to her grandmothers.

“Oh my, is that Vora?!” A sharp voice called out to her, Vora turned around to see three girls, neither one of them she recognized. It wasn’t something she racked her brain about either, if she didn’t remember someone then it meant that person wasn’t important enough to be remembered. 

“….” Vora didn’t say anything as the girls came near her, they were normal looking though their face showed some type of pride in calling her out. “May I help you?”

“You don’t remember me?” The main girl almost sounded shocked, though it only gained the chuckle of her two friends that happened to wear color coordinated clothes. At least they knew what colors worked well together, though it posed another question do they only wear one color? That limiting…

“We went to the academy together, remember? You said that I would never amount to anything.” She said, it was a twinge of hate in her voice that Vora felt. 

“Wow she said something like that?” One of her friends said as she touched the other friend shoulder, “I just imagine it! She looks like a kitten!”

“She looks like a mouse!” The other friend whispered, Vora didn’t say anything; she only bit the inside of her cheek.  “Right Hana, a mouse she looks like a mouse!”

“Is this what you spend time doing?” Vora finally asked, “I don’t really remember you, but if I said anything like that then you proved my point. You are wasting my time may I go now?”

Hana didn’t really seem to appreciate it, but Vora could care less. Vora watched as she clutched her hands into a tight fist. Vora closed her eyes tightly and braced herself for a punch. If she fought back it would only make it worst and only brutes solve disputes with violence. She heard the sound of the Hana coming closer to her, but then she felt a force pulling her away.

Opening her eyes she saw that she was in someone chest, the smell of smoke and coffee filled her nose. Vora didn’t know how to respond, his hands were around her shoulders squeezing them, it was slightly painful but when she looked up the person who held her had the expression that she never seen before.

“Silvio…” she said silently, he had caught that he said his name and looked down and smiled

“Yo!”


----------



## Island (May 29, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Nara Complex
Seals Training, Part 6

Between not knowing what to write next and Nara Shikasuki’s rambling, I found myself starting to drift off. It started with me placing my head on my hand and leaning onto the table. Then it became me resting my head on table. I promised not to close my eyes, and then promised myself that I’d only close them for a couple seconds. Of course, that never worked out, and before I knew it, I was napping in the middle of my training session…












Tumbleweed blew between two unknown combatants standing roughly ten yards from one another. I saw them step forward slowly, their boots pounding against the dry and lifeless ground. One of them took a  final puff of his cigarette before releasing it into the coarse air and onto the ground. This same man smirked wickedly at another who cowered in fear behind a barrel alongside a wall of shabby, rundown wooden buildings that comprised Main Street. The other remained motionless, simply turning in my general direction on the other side of the street and sending me a nod, as if he was reassuring me that everything would be alright.

I raised my hand up to my brow and squinted my eyes to get a good look at this man. He wore a buttoned down shirt with a leather vest, a pair of denim jeans, and some dusty old boots. A red scarf covered his face, but I could recognize that that messy white hair anyone: Hatake Shizuo.

His opponent proceeded to rub his boot over his discarded cigarette, crushing it beneath his foot and asking, “So the Hushed Ranger thinks he can bring me in?”

The man cackled, reaching for his kunai holster.

Hatake Shizuo reached for his as well.

I peered forward to get a better a better look at Shizuo’s opponent. This man had a large scar running down his greasy and unkempt face. He wore a crimson red uniform with a black leather vest and matching boots. Who was this man? Why was he here? What did he want? As I began asking myself these questions, I heard teeth clattering nervously at my feet and then felt a tug on my dress.

I looked down and saw a man on all fours, quaking in sheer terror at what was about to transpire. This man appeared rough with long flowing hair and an unshaven face but conversely wore a very formal uniform with a shimmering gold star on his chest. Was this man the sheriff? Why wasn’t he out there taking care of this outlaw? Why was Hatake Shizuo fighting his battles for him…?

“That *MAN*.” He stated. “Those *CLOTHES* were not red when he bought them. No, they were *BATHED* in the blood of his victims. He shows no *MERCY* when he cuts down his victims, tearing them limb from limb and selling their *ORGANS* on the black market.”

“He’ll kill us *ALL* if he’s not stopped here.” He went on.

I ignored this man’s rabble and instead turned my attention back to the standoff.

“Draw.” Shizuo's opponent demanded.

He and Shizuo both produced kunai from their holsters…

*“HIRARI!”* Nara Shikataro shouted as he banged his palms on the table and awoke me from my nap. I jumped up as quickly as I could, instinctively ready to attack whatever came at me next. Instead of another potential kidnapper, all I got was Akimichi Chouko and Nara Shikasuki giggling next to me as the latter’s father scolded me for falling asleep when I was supposed to be working…

“Uh, what’d I miss?” I questioned as I rubbed my eyes, still partially asleep.

“Something’s come up, so we’ll have to continue this lesson later.” Nara Shikataro explained. “We’ll be meeting three days a week for about three hours, so count on staying another two during our next session to make up for lost time.”

Urgh.


----------



## ?clair (May 30, 2013)

_Louvre → Konoha: Taijutsu (3)._

Forearms collided, legs locking, intent to destroy prevalent in the air. Akashi's face was uncomfortably close to mine, and I jerked backwards, sliding into a crouch and sweeping a long leg under Akashi's—he stumbled, quickly regaining his balance and delivering a sickeningly strong knuckle sandwich to my cheek. I hopped backwards, clutching at my bruised cheek, my left eye watering. I could feel my cheek swelling, aching. Akashi spat on the ground, ignorant of the people who had gathered at the fence, most probably having heard the commotion. It helped that we were in the grounds nearest to the east-side house complexes. A tooth fell onto the grass, making me smirk in joy. 

"Give it up already, Namura," he advised, his eyes forever narrowed. "You _will_ lose. I guarantee it." I scoffed, disbelieving. Was he really stuck on that?

"Don't make me pull out my guns, Kyuryu—it's technically a taijutsu weapon, since it hits you physically, even if at ranged," I warned him. He simply smirked, cracking his knuckles in a clear sign. 

"Let's continue, shall we?"

I was ever thankful that my taijutsu was bolstered by the gymnastics I practiced; Akashi was a damage-over-speed fighter, while I was more movement oriented. I twisted, turned, twirled, bending my body in almost impossible positions to evade his furious attacks, while going around him in circles, trying to lock down his limbs somehow. Efficiency was a skill I had slowly learnt over time, and I was trying to focus fully on using that skill to it's maximum potential. A knife-hand swipe barely missed my neck, and it would've knocked me unconscious; I retaliated with a headbutt. 

The Kyuryu heir blinked dazedly, grabbing at his temple and wincing strongly. I almost regretted doing it when my own head started tingling.

"Ughh...oh, shit that hurt—!" he groaned. "What is your head made of, rocks?"

Through my grimace, I laughed.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2013)

*The Hokage
Three Months Later*

In the catacombs beneath the Hokage's manor lies a tomb. In it rests great shinobi whose families had given permission for them to be buried here. It is considered a high honor for the Hokage to extend such an invitation and is not often refused. This is Konoha?s answer to Valhalla. 

What those may not know not in the inner circle is that this is where the Hokage comes for reflection. Remembering the past so he can navigate the future. It is almost time to peel back the curtain for the next act of our journey, however a guest has come to speak with the Hokage. A lithe man dressed in all white, he is bespectacled, with eccentric, and that's actually underselling it, quaffed pink hair. He has the look of an academic but an air of madness, something you would almost half expect from this man of a quite unexpected age. He is much older than his appearance would suggest and because of his much esteemed maturity he has earned the right to intrude not only on the Hokage but also in Konoha's Cavern of Heroes. All of this respect granted despite never truly being from this land...

_Youth serves youth and ultimately betrays it..._

The meaning of my words is quite simple. When you are young you lack that aged je ne c'est quoi necessary to make thoughtful decisions. No matter how far beyond your years you may be in terms of ability or maturity the lack of living is a detriment. These young people, the boy who dances with the flames, the young dragon, the kitten girl, the Senju maiden, the Hyuuga Princess, the chivalrous Hatake boy, the 7-winged monster, the outsider, and that man's ancestor... In the past three months I?ve unearthed even more diamonds in the rough a rather unremarkable kid who has a nose for getting the job done, a gunslinger girl, and a rambunctious little dragon boy. All of them forged into a sword as decreed by the Will of Fire.

What of the madman? Can he be trusted with this sword? 

You know I have asked myself that very question continuously for the past few months. I ask myself if children can do this, if I can honestly send the progeny of men and women I have known since I was a boy off to fight. Is it right? I know in my heart this is wrong, I also know in my mind it is the only way. This is a man who can get things done. War is coming. We can do our best to prepare them in this bastion of peace but the endgame is known to even the children. 

Is this the conclusion you have come to? One could say this is the kind of cold decision that is a step toward your dark destiny...

I don't wish to justify it but the steps I take are because I love Konoha. This is not about winners and losers this is about survival. They were chosen by sight beyond sight and they can save our world... It was not just ?that method? which convinced me but actually watching these kids as they grew and got stronger. Three months is not a lot of time but I saw their potential.

So that is the side you are choosing. You are a man of a great many contradictions, a bleeding heart romantic who is able to make the 'tough' decisions. Some would consider that an oxymoron. This goes without saying but those kids don't know why that place is so important? 

The mission is *Inner*. Clown has been granted autonomy as an emissary of the Council. The Jounin will have to do what he says as well... I do not trust him but he is a means to an end. We can no longer afford to divert resources to stop the war. There are other factions moving within the chaos in order to fulfill their own ends. For three months I?ve watched these kids grow stronger and we have all sat idly by waiting for the starting gun to fire. So I will fight and use the sword in order to cleave through the enemy before the ceremonial bullet is fired.

There is a pause, as the Hokage looks down at his hands a slight tremor of moves through them. While his tone is that of resolution there is obvious reticence in taking the course of action he has decided on? The aura in Valhalla is a lot more somber in this moment as the pink haired man can almost feel the next question about to be asked.

Old One from what you tell me of my predecessor he was a spiteful worm of a man. He would have sided with them for the power but I...

We are who we are, Hokage. From what I have gleaned of this crop of tomatoes is that there are those who would be invaluable to you. Some who hold powers that are greater than the sum of their parts like the Hyuuga Heiress, the Chomei, the Hatake, and who knows which of the others might progress beyond our predictions. But the Black has some fine tomatoes as well. This is a proxy war that we are headed toward. The children of the White and the children of the Black will fight it. It is the rule by which we have all chosen to play by for now. The question is what happens after?


*The Main Event Is About To Begin!!*









​


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2013)

Vora
_It?s Alright [LT] ----Black Dog Version_

Vora didn?t do anything for a minute, she never been so close to a person before that wasn?t her family. It was pretty weird to be against a man like this, do they all feel like brick walls? Vora placed her hands on his chest as she prepared to put some distances in between them, though as soon as her hands touched the suit, she realized that it was some odd thing there was a slight bump. She finally put some distances between them and didn?t feel like looking him in the face.

?So I?m taking you are not going to tell me what happened?? He asked as his eyes didn?t even leave the girls, Vora didn?t say anything but he still let out a snicker.

?What are you doing here?? She asked it was good luck that he was here, the last thing she needed while going home was a black eye.  

?Just got back from reporting in, I warm my bed up with some beautiful women, but I couldn?t help to notice a group of beautiful women.? He said as he scratched his head, it seemed as they took that as a compliment and started to blush.

So selfish, he didn?t even come to help her! He came because he thought those three might offer something up! Vora couldn?t even comprehend this thought process! Not only is he unattractive but the horniest dog she ever met!

?Though as I got up close, I realized that it was only one beautiful girl in the group? Silvio said causing Vora to fold her arms, she couldn?t wait to see this, ?and I came to take her away with me.?

Vora looked almost glared at him as he winked at her, ?Die?Please Die?.? Those were the words that she could say as she walked away from him. He laughed as he wrapped his arms around her neck and buried his face in the crooks of her neck.

?What are you too good to be my girlfriend?? He chuckled; he was so close that she could feel the warmth in his breath and how his throat vibrated when he had laughed. It sent shivers down her spine; he began to place more of his weight on her as he got closer to her neck. ?Come on, I promise I won?t cheat on you, well?not much??

?Don?t touch me!? Vora yelled at him as she tried to wiggle away but he only held her tighter, ?Get off pervert!?

The three girls didn?t know what to do and so they slowly backed away, even when Vora called for their help they only laughed awkwardly and backed away. Those good for nothings! Vora continue to struggle but the tighter the constrictor hold got! This was weird, way too weird! People were looking at her and she couldn?t help but feel blood rush to her head!

?You smell good??

?What the hell doe---? Vora couldn?t finish her sentence when she felt something warm and wet slide up the side of her neck, it sent her mind to over drive. The only noise that came out of her mouth was like a small mouse.

?God you are so innocent?? He said, his face still buried and the crooks of her neck, ?I wonder what would happen if I did this??

Vora looked at him, but she couldn?t tell what he was doing! Though she felt it! It was a slight pain in the side of her neck before it suddenly increased! He was biting her! Vora wanted to scream but her brain couldn?t even process the basic noise that is needed to do that! She felt her feet get weaker, and then she became a bit dizzy.

?Oi!? He screamed at her, ?Oi! Are you okay?!?

Vora couldn?t even say anything as she blacked out?.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 30, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Duel with a BUD_

======

Shizuo was a strange guy, in my opinion. With his white hair, aloof appearance and his... er, never talking, most people would have expected him to be cold, or pretty much unapproachable. This is what I had first thought of him. As it turned out, the guy was nothing like that; he was pretty approachable, and over the past three months, had actually become one of my close friends. Despite his awkward tendencies, he was fairly reliable, and was honourable to a fault - completely unlike what my grandpa told me about the Hatake family. 

Right now, we were in the Konoha Training Grounds. The field which I frequented almost every day to train, be it by myself or with my grandpa. It was a familiar location which I found great comfort in. Sparring and training here just felt _natural_ - almost like waking up in the morning...

Wow, that's really sad.

Anyway, that's exactly what we're doing. Sparring and training. This was my first time seeing him fight, and also the first time I'd see the results of my training over the past three months, so I was pretty eager. 

Taking a deep breath, I allow myself to enter into a martial arts stance, sizing the Hatake up and down. A gust of wind blows, swaying the trees and leaves that surrounded us, a silence unlike the ones we usually had ripe in the atmosphere. I'd never seen him fight before, but I could tell from the way he moved and looked that he was a good opponent. One worthy of testing my skills against. Stretching my back leg, I pump my legs up with chakra and shoot myself towards my opponent with a Shunshin, flying towards him like a human projectile, before twirling and aiming to strike him in the chest with a mid-air roundhouse kick, using the momentum from my jutsu to carry me forward and make up for my lack of physical strength.

I wasn't particularly strong, but I _am_ fast, and over the past few weeks, I've been focusing on strength. "*Leaf Whirlwind!*" I called, my foot closing in on Shizuo's body.


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2013)

Konha-

Home of the free and land of the ramen, a place where a man can really get used to be... a man. "Oi! If i'm old enough to die for my country i think im old enough to drink!" A young gennin is kicked out of a bar, "No, You're old enough to drink when you are old enough to drink." The man responds, closing the door and walking back inside. "Man... They never let me have any fun... Stupid adults... I'm a ninja ya know!" 


Shoujin Akira, Age 12, Gennin....

pervert.

"OI! Who said that!?" Akira looked around, "Oh i was imagining things again." He nodded and brushed himself off. "Man do i have a team or something? I really should have paid attention during graduation... I need a sensai i'm sure... Do i have a sensai?" He blinked a bit, rubbing his chin. "If not, then i'm sure one will be appointed to me. Kind of like a lawyer i guess, if you don't have one they give you one." Akira nodded, "Right, I'll get me a sensai... soon as i figure out if i have a team.. or a sensai.. already." He blinked, "Nah, Just gonna go peep on girls at the hot springs." 

Akira put his hands behind his head and took long strides as he walked the streets of the village. Looking towards the hokages faces, "Hokage... man that's where it's at... Nice house, Nice Job, Nice women." He nodded, "Yeah... Hokage is the best." Then he stopped, "But Daiyamo is above hokage... And Daiyamo's run nations..." With a stomp of his foot, Akira looked to the heavens, "ONE DAY I SHALL RULE THE ENTIRE WORLD!" 

THWACK! "And one day you shall have some manners." 

Shoijin Aika, Aged 15, Rank Gennin

"Oh? Sup sis." Akira looked up at the girl, she wore a normal outfit, not really a dress like most girls. Pants, shirt and her ninja boots. Her headband tied around her left arm as a brace, where as Akira wore his... well, sometimes on his head sometimes he just let it dangle from his belt.

"Have more pride in your headband!" Aika shouted, forcing Akira to tie it around his forehead. "But it's not cool." Akira grumbled, "See, if it was like Tobirama's the second hokages, and it was like a facemask or something. That would be cool!" He nodded, Face masks were cool. "Wear it with pride! You're a ninja of Konoha." Akira grumbled. "Fiiiiine." He gave in to his sister, as he always did. "Look, Wanna go eat or something? I'm bored." Aika nodded, "Alright, maybe i can beat some manners into you."


----------



## Island (May 30, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari?s Birthday, Part 1
Liquid Time

In addition to becoming a chuunin before my fifteenth birthday, father wanted me to master the Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms technique. Why he wanted me to accomplish all of this before my birthday was beyond me. Maybe he expected me to accomplish certain tasks by certain dates because it was something expected of every Hyuuga heir and heiress. Maybe he knew something I didn?t. Only he really knew why he made me do these crazy things.

Unfortunately for me, I only accomplished one of those tasks. Though I advanced very far with the Gentle Fist fighting style and mastered the Eight Trigrams Sixty Four Palms technique, I was unable to become a chuunin in time. Part of becoming a chuunin involved becoming recognized in the village by completing missions and going above and beyond the call of duty. As you are no doubt aware, I felt compelled to do neither, and therefore fell short of my goal. While father was never explicitly angry, I could see the disappointment in my eyes as my fifteenth birthday approached and still no certificate of advancement, letter of recognition, or anything else honoring me for my contributions.

Nevertheless, my parents gathered the Hyuuga Clan for a small get together for my birthday. Members from both the main family and the branch families would attend, and afterward, much to my dismay, mother would invite my ?friends? over for some cake and festivities. For obvious reasons, I vehemently rejected this idea, stating that I?d rather spend the day eating ice cream and seasons seven through twelve of that new show about that professor who travelled around, destroying monsters and protecting the Shinobi World from total destruction.

?But mother,? I argued. ?The professor needs to protect the Shinobi World from those monster things that want to exterminate humanity.?

Mother just laughed and went about her business preparing for the big event.

I went to father who was busy picking fresh fruits and vegetables from the garden for tomorrow?s festivities. I objected, ?Father, I feel as though I am unworthy of tomorrow's celebration. I have failed in my commitments to both you and the clan as well as the village. How am I supposed to face everybody tomorrow? Have I not brought shame to the Hyuuga Clan for failing to achieve my goals, not just disgracing myself but the family as a whole??

Truth be told, I didn?t believe a word I said since I doubted anyone really cared about how far I?d advanced my training, but father committed so much time and energy into my training that I figured _he?d_ at least feel shame and disappointment for my supposed 'failures'?

Father gave me a surprisingly sympathetic look. ?Hirari, don?t worry about any of that. You have not shamed anybody, not me, not you, and certainly not the clan. Konoha is going through some tough times and has much more important things to concern itself with than your promotion. You have proven your strength to both me and the village, and I?m certain that it will be recognized when the village is ready to recognize it.?

Of course, the one time father wasn?t hounding on me about working harder was the time when I didn?t actually work as hard as I could have. Granted that I mastered many Gentle Fist techniques and become significantly faster and stronger than I was a year ago, I still felt as if he should be upset with me, not because I know I didn?t live up to my 'potential;, but because I _really_ wanted him to call this whole thing off?

So wait. Father was disappointed with the village not recognizing my 'achievements' and not at me for failing to, well, achieve anything in particular?

Great, just great.

Normally, this would be the part where somebody concocts some wild scheme to get into trouble and force her parents to cancel her birthday party, but I knew that if I got into _that_ much trouble, father would cut off the flow of electricity going into my room and leave me without television for the day or even the whole week.


----------



## River Song (May 30, 2013)

*Rika Shiromi*
_Chess_
The sun, a marvellous entity, Apollo, Solaris, a great ball of compressed Hydrogen, with a spark that ignites it and indeed all life in this universe. The sun shone from the sky on this day, breaking through the nefarious clouds and beating down on the residents of Konoha and letting the Land of Fire truly live up to its name. Rika lay on  a hill, the sun warming her ivory skin, she knew she would burn but she couldn?t this opportunity, this contented bliss, not a care in the world, just the sun and the way it caressed her cheeks, and the way the wind rippled through her air, serenity. 

Time was immemorial as Rika lay, it could have been an hour, a second, an age. The world stood still during that moment, the warriors laid down their weapons, the farmers their plows and everyone united under the sun, but all good things must come to an end and sooner that Rika would have hoped.
Rika could hear it loud and clear, even if it had just been a whisper, the wind carried it to her ears. It was time for lunch, as much as Rika loved the sun food game first. Rika had always wanted to be an akamichi, where you are rewarded for being obese, it sounded like wonderful existence filled with chocolate and sugar.

Rika reached her hands behind her head before hauling herself of the ground, subconsciencly shifting her hair behind her ear. He slow descent down the hill was made arduous by the fact that every step she took would take her further away from the sun. She finally reached her kitchen, her stomach rumbling in response to the smell. It was something fishy today, Rika liked fish, perhaps it was she inherent dislike of the sea that brought her joy in consuming the creatures that inhabited it.

She sat down at the table, said grace and took her chopsticks in her hand while placing the other hand on the table, through her hand she sent a miniscule pulse of chakra and let it vibrate down the bowl, before returning to her hand, producing a sonograph in her mind.  She would say she was like a dolphin but dolphin?s came from the sea.

An average meal in an average day, an average village, an extraordinary girl.
The game has begun.

_Pawn to D2_


----------



## Chronos (May 30, 2013)

Jin & Son Goku
Kirigakure Outsirks
Months Passed...

Hidden a midst the stones, the water befell the land of mist, not a sight could be seen between fog and rain, although this wasn't his native land, the child who sat deep within the cave and glared intently at the distance, had been here living in the village of this land for three months. With a flicked of his tongue and a sway of his head he turned away from the spectacle that had ensued before him, a deep inhale and a slow exhale, it seemed he finally got used to the aroma of Kiri, he could quite place his finger upon it, but he question it's very odor, something natural yet rather bothersome to the sense. Unlike in Fuzen, he a place radiant with flora, Kiri was just a wasteland of earth and water. There wasn't the least thing of beauty portrayed in this land, however, he would admit that his abilities over Son had improved, he would say he and Son were now in good terms. He wondered once more about his village, three months... Has he been branded missing-nin yet? Not if that would be the case, then he would've already died. Not even Lady Noe could protect him from the Anbu, one against many is never a wise decision. 

Son chained within his seal, and Jin within his soul sat on his shoulder, no link has yet been formed, but Jin and Son had gathered the strength to bear with each other, three months passed and they since the last incident have yet to fight or have a inconvenience. While resting his soul, he closed his eyes, and began to speak. Although his mouth only murmured silents whispers to Son, the four tails quickly nodded in response to his answer, a noted gesture, of course, even without his eyes gazing at the beast, the movement was enough to tell him of what was true. Of course, he wonder what had become of the village. And questioned the beast if he believed they would truly find closure after this incident.

"Your Kage is no fool of a man. Undoubtedly, he know of your existence. You're no shadow in the night, you've yet to hone your skill to withstand your own, and you should know, we cannot hold to Lady Noe's promises forever."

Jin eyes opened, exposing his pure ultramarine glint, with discomfort prowling through his system, of course refute his statement. The truth ran through his lips and so he leaped off his body and began to walk out the very cell that entrapped him. While his feet course through the small lake that were beneath the soles of his feet. A river of tears brought about by the child, yes this place was nowhere, but also everywhere. This was the very soul of the child, and within it he bared all the secret, including Son, his most dire and probably... the most deadly.  

​


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2013)

Vora
_It?s Alright [LT] ----Black Dog Version_

_It was that feeling again, that feeling of going down, as if she was falling, but at the same time not falling. She was just floating downwards as if she was a feather gliding on the winds, it was always so peaceful until she opened her eyes. Many times she tried not to, but that voice, that voice that she came to be afraid of so much. It screamed at her, tore at her, and it was the voice she failed to save. As if punishing herself, Vora opened her eyes to the dark world and the first thing that caught her eyes was the bright light that she was slipping away from?

The light blinded her but she still reached out for it, she wanted that light, she didn?t want this maroon covered world! She finally reached the bottom and the bright world was so far away from her, though if she just reach a bit further she should be able to get out of here!

?Vora?.? That voice whispered, the malice and the coldness made Vora freeze up, ?It hurts Vora??

Please she didn?t want this! She didn?t want to repeat the same dream over and over again! Hands shot out of the ground and grabbed her body, spreading her legs open and her arms further apart. They were so strong! She struggled against them as hands wrapped all around her body, pulling her further and further away from the light.

Longer arms shot up this time and wrapped around her neck , squeezing her wind pipes! Vora couldn?t even scream! The arms wrapped tighter and tighter, choking the life right out of her!

?Vora!? Another voice screamed, ?Vora! Wake up!?

It was that voice?

?Vora!?_
---------------

Vora eyes shot open, at first it was blurry but then she realized it was the tears. She wiped them away with the sleeves of her shirt, once her eye sight focused she realized that Silvio was in front of her. His face seemed as if it was in pain, did she have another night terror? Vora could feel the tears build up, she thought she was over that! She moved her feet to the ground and held her face in her hand?

?Shit?.? Vora cursed, ?Shit??

Silvio didn?t say anything, he only pushed a glass of water to her side. He didn?t touch her, he didn?t say any words of comfort. He just sat there alongside her and being honest with herself, she felt that was what she needed the most.

For a minute they didn?t say anything, Vora calmed herself down and let herself relax. Though that didn?t last long because of the smell of sweat and cheap perfume clouded up the room! She covered up her nose and looked at Silvio who only chuckled as he opened the windows letting the smell float out.

?Why does your house smell like this?? Vora asked, ?It stinks! Don?t you clean up behind yourself??

?I don?t come home a lot,? Silvio said as he knocked some of the stuff that was on the coffee table to the ground, ?And the ladies that come over here sometimes like the junk, they think its sexy, it gets them in the mood you know.?

??Nasty?Disgusting??Vora cursed at him, the apartment as far as she could tell was in a complete mess, the sink was filled with dishes, underwear hung from the bathroom door, and junk littered the floor. Vora didn?t even notice that he got up until something hit the back of her head.

?Take one every night before you go to bed?? He told her, she turned around and grabbed the bottle filled with pills, 

"Dream suppressants...." Vora read off the bottle


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

Hatake Shizuo

_Come at me, bro_

----------------------------------------------------------

The past three months had been something of a daze for Shizuo.  He'd gotten to know a lot of new people, lost contact with some, and gone through some things that altered his ideas about the shinobi world for better or worse.  Only problem was he got unnaturally drawn into these sorts of thoughts, backtracking to the time spent in the last three months...and that's when he got swatted aside by Jeeha's kick at the start of their sparring match.

He took a bit of a tumble, popping back up after skidding along for a few feet, and landing on his feet with no semblance of grace.  His hand itched as he suppressed his urge to draw his blade.  Not during spars.  Rolling his shoulders, he began to circle Jeeha slightly, getting a slight feel for how hard he could kick as dubious compensation for the free shot.  Then, he fell into his odd, warped stance...and surged right at Jeeha with the speed of a waterfall.  His body coiled unnaturally as he approached, and unfurling like a spring, he dove right down and into Jeeha's range, but also bringing his opponent within his own.  With tense movements, he stopped for a split second to pivot, form compacting like a spring again.

And he'd make sure to use it to his advantage.

With a sudden burst, he pushed off the ground with his arm, leading at Jeeha with a fierce upward kick, and propelling himself up into a neat flip and landing, whether it connected or not, watching for his opponent's next move.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 30, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Duel with a BUD II_

======

I grin to myself as my kick connected with Shizuo's body, sending hum tumbling back a few feet. Naturally, he immediately got back up - this wouldn't be any fun if I challenged someone who would go down in a single attack. He looked up at me, glaring, and for a moment, it looked as if he was about to draw his weapon... but thankfully, he didn't. Instead, my opponent moved in, and circled me, before...

Crumpling into some weird, martial arts stance I'd never seen before and rocketing towards me, his body shooting out with unexpected speed despite it lolling about just a few moments ago. An upward kick is aimed towards me, and I, taken off-guard by this sudden change in movement, get hit, being sent back a few feet. No big deal.

But what the fuck was that? His movements were impossible to follow; unlike anything my grandpa had ever taught me. "Holy shit, man." I gaze at Shizuo. For such a straightforward with no grace, he had one hell of an erratic style. This was going to take some getting used to. That was okay, though. I had tricks too. Forming a tiger seal, I ball my hand into a fist and light it ablaze. Start off with something basic, and then get into the good stuff...

Once more, I rush towards my opponent, moving my arm forward as if going for a normal straight punch, before curving it around at the last second. I take a small breath, using my chakra to turn it into a small fire inside my chakra system, as a stream of fire erupts from my elbow, propelling my punch forward.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

*Meiji, the Constant Interrupter of Contemplation *
_Kirigakure Outskirts
_

From the pouring rain Meiji marched into the cave, ridiculously long sleeves saturated with rain water, and his loose locks dripping from even the tips.  He was breathing evenly, perhaps even sighing.  He sat down, not far from Jin, but didn't seem too concerned with whatever was on the Jinchuuriki's mind.  Then...without warning, he just blurted something out, in classic Meiji fashion.

"How are you and the primate getting along, now?"  He didn't often speak seriously with Noe, let alone anyone else.  But for the first time since meeting him, this might have been the first and only time the boy gave a straight question or statement, with all the trappings of normalcy and sincerity behind it.

"Honest."  Who knows where he'd come from, dripping wet.  It wasn't raining that hard, so to get that soaked, he'd had to have been walking for a while.  But it didn't matter.  He kept expectant eyes on Jin, his gaze narrowing slightly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

_Hatake Shizuo
_First Rule About...

Shizuo grinned, though shed it before Jeeha could see; it was indecent to gloat in word or expression, during or after a battle.  He nods to him in thanks for the compliment before preparing for his counterattack, watching Jeeha intently.  He had and idea of what he'd do; his movements seemed aggressive and to favor quick, powerful blows. _ Rondo of Purity._  Prepare to move in counterbalance of the opponent, and deliver a precisely timed counterattack...in theory.

In theory, there wouldn't be any fireworks a split second before a hit connects.  Shizuo's eyes widened as he torqued his body, though the sudden increase in speed was definitely going to be a problem with avoiding the punch.

With a sudden pulse of chakra and stomp of his foot, he exploded into a backwards shunshin, though the result was plowing into a punching back a few dozen meters behind him, the dust and debris from its contents exuding in the air.  Taking a tentative step, he found he couldn't exactly move as he wanted from pushing so much chakra all at once; his muscles were still adapting.

Hmmmm.  

He decided he'd take a gambit.  Most would try to capitalize on such a faulty defense; Jeeha was probably no different.  Gathering chakra into his hands, he made five familiar seals, and charged a nimbus of electricity as the dust continued to settle around him, banking on Jeeha's attack.  Or...if he didn't.  He'd bring the charge to him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 30, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Duel with a BUD III_

======

Moments before my fist could connect with Shizuo's arm fully, the Hatake's body exploded in a sudden burst of speed once more, jumping backwards with what appeared to be a Shunshin to try and create distance between the two of us... before colliding into a punching bag, causing it to explode into dust and smoke, shrouding my opponent. I couldn't tell if Shizuo did this on purpose, or if he was just stupid. 

If it was Shizuo, it was probably the latter. But could I afford to take my chances? 

My feet instinctively move to take advantage of this momentary break of defense, but I quickly stop myself. I couldn't see him, and Shizuo had some sort of weird taijutsu which I couldn't follow properly. Perhaps it would be better if I observed him first, and keep him on the defensive at at a safe distance. Despite my terrible seal speed, I was fairly confident with my ninjutsu. If I can learn and analyze his movements, I can adapt to them and counter.

Opening the palm of my hand, I form a small fireball, combusting the air around it into a flare using my chakra, and throwing it at my opponent, aiming at the general area of the dust, before jumping up into the air, ready to strike once he moved back into my line of sight.


----------



## Chronos (May 30, 2013)

Jin and Son Goku
Meiji...

The boy's ears had registered a sound, as he looked towards the area where it came from, he noted that it wasn't anyone he didn't know, unlike him, his guards had been lowered ever since he entered the cavern, veiled in water he would note that he has been walking in the rain for quite some time, of course this boy who stood meters before him wasn't one to care. And enigma to Jin's eyes, but also a savior, he remembered clearly, he was the one who brought him to Lady Noe, so unfortunately, through so kind of miracle, he survived that tragedy. Yes, indeed, he wanted to die at some point when he knew, but then again. Now it seems like Jin has accepted his new tittle, well, not all knew about his recent escalation through the ranks... From human to beast, well, it's not like it mattered anymore. 

"We've been getting along Meiji. At least we haven't had a fight, or an incident like before. Though..."

Pondering his next words, Jin mien had the same indifferent expression he had since he was awoken from his mind. Again, Son wasn't being annoying, nor did he feel like he wanted to destroy him anymore. It took the efforts of a child to convince him of such, a child or eight years of age. Of course, Lady Noe explained that he was just a child rambling words he wouldn't understand, but the Sanbi was very much present and free of hatred. After set day, Son and Jin had created a bond, but not as equals, but as host and beats.

"Well, it's nothing. Son hasn't been trying to posses me, and he respects that I won't relinquish my body, as well I respect that I won't use him as a battery anymore."

He answered, but also questioned.

'What have you been up to?'


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

Hatake Shizuo
_Let's try this one_

He doesn't hear anyone approaching, but suddenly sees a fireball at point blank range.  Grounding the electricity with a light tap on the ground, he takes cover behind the punctured punching bag, leaping up into the air with the tattered remains as the impact of the fireball burned the rope attaching it to the branch above to cinders.  Noticing  Jeeha's leap, he pivots and pushes himself off the tree behind him, tossing the bundle of the junk that was formerly training materials in a wide arc.  If he could get this right...  

He rocketed right for Jeeha with a wide punch, sailing past...and that's when he connected with the junk dummy.  He changed direction in midair using the tossed prop from prior to leap over at Jeeha just as he was about to land, leading with a powerful kick...


----------



## Fedster (May 30, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_A Fitting Training for a Lady - Ninjutsu Training [1/6]_
_Konoha Training Grounds_

"You call that Wind Release?"", said the black-haired Jounin, Takigawa Shu. She was watching one of her students perform a very basic Wind Release jutsu, Great Breakthrough, at least for her. Her student, her only female student, was having a hard time making the gust of wind she was producing into a devastating and destructive force. And right now, it was the perfect time to mock her. Misa kneeled on the ground, panting and sweating profusely.

"How...Do you...Expect me...to do it...Without chakra?", The blonde student asked between pants. She had been training since the sun came out, but she still couldn't make it the way she was supposed to. "Maybe...I'll leave it...For tomorrow...", Misa stated, trying to get up. Takigawa just sighed.

"Fine, then I should keep all these cool, top-secret jutsus for myself.", She announced nonchalantly, and Misa stood up rapidly. The jutsus...How could have she forgotten? "Actually, I think Kateshi will put them to good use...", and then, the Jounin reached the Genin's left ear and whispered, with an almost undetectable grim on her face, "Or should Jeeha learn them?"

"NO!", Oh God, no. She wouldn't...Or would she? Kateshi wasn't aggressive enough to have those mouth-watering techniques, and Jeeha was...Well, let's leave it there. The point was that she need them to progress and to stay true to her Ninja way: to become a strong, independant kunoichi who don't need no man. "I'll do it!"

And with that, Takigawa gave Misa a soldier pill. Shit's just got real.

[TO BE CONTINUED ON NEXT POST]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 30, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Duel with a BUD III_

======

So, that didn't go as planned either. Instead of me kicking him in mid-air as he dodged, he managed to move out of my range, having blocked the jutsu with his dummy. Flying at me, he goes in for a punch, and accordingly, my arms move to block... until, at the last second, he changed direction, using the dummy to prop himself up into the air and maneuver behind me. I quickly moved my hands to mould my chakra and form a chakra barrier, but...

"Fuck, not fast enough." I muttered. Before anything resembling a jutsu formed, his kick connected with my back, and I was sent flying towards the ground. Twisting my body, I somehow manage to land myself, rather shakily, on my feet and recover my bearings. My opponent was in the air, and I was on the ground. This was the perfect opportunity to attack. My lure worked, and my opponent was in place.

Time to test out my new technique.

Charging my feet with chakra, I launch myself towards him at top speed, surging forward with the biggest shunshin I could muster, both hands balled into fists. "Get ready, Shizuo. This is my..." I mutter. My eyes focus on his chest area, intent to take advantage of the fact he could not move in mid-air, and I launch a flurry of fast punches to his chest. "*Dragon Chain Dance.*" Is uttered, as my fists fly towards my opponent. I hold back slightly, however, not wanting to use my full strength and injure my friend too badly. This was just a spar, after all.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

Hatake Shizuo
_Well Then, See You Again Tomorrow_

The end of things was quick.  There were no ways to move erratically with drunken fist in midair.  No dipping, no dodging, no torquing to avoid damage.  No fancy moves possible.  But that's not to say Shizuo didn't have a style of his own.  He moved his arms in front of him and curled his body up as the flurry of punches were unleashed, still plummeting towards the ground towards Jeeha.  The majority of couldn't make clean hits, though there were several crucial hits that slipped past his makeshift defenses.  But, as they collided, Shizuo did what only a guy with his inner workings could consider.  He grapped Jeeha as they both landed awkwardly, pulling him into a tight bear hug.  Then, swinging his head back...

He headbutted him with all of his strength, their forehead colliding with a thickening thud.  Both boys dipped backwards, stumbling as the full extent of the hit made its mark...and then they both fell to the ground.

It'd been a long three months....

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Kirigakure Outskirts

Meiji looked up at Jin with a grin, shrugging.  "You ever get the feeling you've been walking on egg shells?  Like something important is just around the corner, but you couldn't really care either way?  Like your 50th birthday.  I mean, you know what they say about the rain."  He lays back, arms outstretched as he sighed.  "It doesn't fall with the sun, less the devil's beating his wife.  And you know what happens when the devil starts beating his wife..."

He glances up past the lip of the cave ceiling, as the sun began to glint here and there through the clouds, the rain still coming down in copious sheets.  Meiji smiles.  "I just want all hell to break lose, y'know?  It seems like something I've earned.  Worked for.  _Deserve_..."


----------



## Chronos (May 30, 2013)

Jin and Son Goku
Outskirts

Simple minded I suppose he was, while the boy looked through the edge of the cave walls, there the sun finally shone it's brilliant light on the world. Very enticing, but he didn't feel like escaping the humid air, not the cave, the smell of nature was enough to bring him back to his mind, but there was still the matter of him being there with Meiji, exposing a smug he rose his gaze and as if enthralled by the spectacle left in the wake of the rain, he was lost in the sight of the distance.

"Is that right?"

He told, as if hinting to elaborate on what he had said, although secretly, he agreed to everything he said. Sometimes you just want to witness chaos ensue, at this point, he worded:

"Let's take over the village then."

Son, laughing at the obvious idea that he could rule anything, but even so, even the beast wanted to something to happen.


----------



## Island (May 30, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 2
Liquid Time

Was all that really necessary? Not only did father buy balloons and cake, but he invited so many members of the clan that there were a few who I barely recognized. Everyone from my aunt Hyuuga Hana to my uncle Hyuuga Haruki to my second cousin Hyuuga Hideaki to my third cousin Hyuuga Hisano to my third cousin twice removed Hyuuga Hoshi along with my bodyguards and second cousins Hyuuga Nobou, Hyuuga Hiromasa, and Hyuuga Hisoka. Then, some of my older relatives brought their spouses who were only related to the clan through marriage along with their children.

The end result was a house full of people I really didn’t want to talk to except maybe Nobou and that was only on a good day.

Today was not a good day.

At least it wasn’t until the following event transpired:

I walked out the kitchen and into the common room where a bunch of my relatives conversed nonchalantly and discussed things amongst themselves. Uncle Haruki approached me, patted me on the back, and told me how big I was getting. My third cousin Hisano came up to me and punched me in the shoulder to which I rolled my eyes at him and continued ignoring him… like I did for the other fifteen years of my life.

Obviously, everyone wanted to talk to the birthday girl, and unfortunately, that was me… at least they did until a sudden breeze blew through the room and everything became quiet. Footsteps could be heard approaching the complex, and several of my older relatives stared at the door, as if expecting Buddha himself to descend from Nirvana and grace us with his presence. Some appeared shocked, others terrified. Some bore looks of awe and still others lost all color in their faces. What was going on? What was the fuse about? I honestly had no idea, but it not only shut everyone up but also diverted their collective attention to something that wasn’t me. In fact, at that moment, it was so quiet that one could probably hear the neighbor’s television next door…

Suddenly the door busted open. I saw the blurry silhouette of a man against the outside, somebody whose appearance I couldn’t quite make out but it appeared as if everybody else knew. Who was he? What did he want? Why was he here? I had no legitimate answers to any of these questions until he stepped out of the light and into the common room proper.

“Bah.” The man spat. “What a sorry-looking lot you bunch are.”

At that moment, I saw my father step out of the kitchen with a tray of cookies. His eyes widened, his mouth dropped, the color emptied from his face, and the tray of baked goods dropped to the ground. Never had I seen my father so terrified in my life…

“Grandpa!” I shouted excitedly, realizing who had just entered the room.

“F-Father…” My own father murmured weakly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

*Kirikagure Outskirts
*_Meiji & Noe_
Meiji sits up as Jin utters that, all emotions that could pass for joy or glee in his expression instantly evaporating.  "Do you know what it's like to creep out of your wrapping paper and cram your owner inside when they least expect it?  Then hang it in the darkest corner of your closet, and rattle it every now and then?  But never opening it up to play?"

It can't be said that he had a sort of bloodlust in his eyes...but it was definitely unusual, and not an expression he usually had.  "Noe would never let us, though.  So maybe we'll just have to save the idea for a rainy day."  He shakes his head back and forth vigorously, spraying Jin with a fresh spray of water.  "She still has her tail caught in the door, you know.  I won't be the one to break off the last straw.  But yea.  We'll save that one for a rainy day."  He begins to laugh.  And then, after a moment, he continues...and it doesn't stop, and he keeps going, and going, and going, until Jin realizes he's fallen asleep in his maniacal giggle fit.  "For a rainy day..." he murmurs quietly as he drifts off to sleep, the rain outside beginning to intensify.  

Meanwhile, from the pool further back in the cave, an unseen figure rises up from the surface, then takes long strides to join Meiji and Jin, picking up the former and slumping him over her shoulder.  "Enjoy your walk, Jin?" she asks, offering him a pleasantly polite smile.  She glances over at the sky.  "I think this storm is about to subside.  We should hurry back to Kirigakure soon.  My intuition tells me it won't be safe to camp on the outskirts, tonight."


----------



## Fedster (May 30, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_A Fitting Training for a Lady - Ninjutsu Training [2/6]_
_Konoha Training Grounds_

After swallowing the small soldier pill, Misa felt she could run around the entire country, come back and not feel tired at all. Of course, she would suffer the drawbacks much later, and boy, will that hurt. But for the time being, it was time for business. While adjusting her forehead protector, which made her stood out in Konoha, Misa faced her adversary: the mighty and powerful nothingness. Takigawa was standing at her side, watching with her keen blue eyes. "First I'll try and teach you a few things about Chakra Control. A good shinobi must be able to send the necesary amount of Chakra to any part of their bodies in a split second. No wonder your Daitoppa lacks power.", the young kunoichi could feel the sick third-degree burn her sensei just delivered to her.

"The secret of Daitoppa is that you have to imbued the chakra with the air in your lungs, and compress it. That way the attack will be more precise...", Takigawa moved her experienced hands rapidly, forming seals in the blink of an eye. "*Fuuton: Daitoppa!*", she faced the nothingness of the training grounds and expelled her powerful breath, which almost knocked down a tree, and returned to her explanation, while Misa stood wide-eyed at the absolute awesomeness that was her sensei. And to think she called her _that_...

"Well, at least I can try.", She said, resignated. It was one of the few times where Misa felt overwhelmed by a task. The fact that she taught herself how to perform this jutsu, and to know she was doing it wrong hit her like a bucket full of cold water.

But this wasn't time to whine. Because let's face it, it would be dead embarrassing. The girl focused on her chakra and moved part of it to her lungs. There, she could feel it mixing up with the air as she always did, but this time, she added a new step; compress the air...

Compress it...Compress it...

Wait, how do you do that? Oh, well, nevermind. She made the handseals and prepared for her attack. "*Fuuton: Daitoppa!*"

"Wrong.", Even before seeing she knew she had failed. Damn it, she was hard.


----------



## Chronos (May 30, 2013)

Jin & Son Goku
Outskirts

Seems like Noe has come to the rescue, Meiji wasn't one to talk a lot, but he seemed to have taken a liking to the idea, of course he kept silent while he continued to talk, he made a reference, that mien enchanted with noted madness, it caused a tremor on him, an unshaken unease, but he noted. Those eyes... no matter how maddening how superior to his it was, did not match the sight he had to envision, an angered beast inches away from you, breathing distance, and slamming his fist right on your body, that image prowls the back of his head, and more so, he wanted to simply forget. He just wanted to forget that instance with son. But even so he stood to his feet and looked directly at Noe who held Meiji on her grasp.

"Not really, I had to seat and witness the rain drown the land again, I wasn't able to escape again. I wanted to meet the lady who appeared when I was about to take over. Well, she doesn't speak. But I know she's hiding something."

He rambled, though shaken by the cold of Kiri, another aspect that he has yet to become accustomed too, he continued walking a few steps ahead, worried. Of course, he didn't expect Noe to understand the ether that was his mind, he himself did not understand himself, he was but a child who's name was foreign to him, all he knew about himself was what was happening now, and an alias, Jin. That was his name, a fitting name, an Ironic name.

Son, who looked down at the child within the soul suggested he wonder less in the mind and more on the road, one in which Jin just formed a mental smile and said and nodded to himself, walking along side Lady Noe back to the hideout. 

Mysterious... was she always there?


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

Lady Noe
Outskirts

She smiles sweetly at his rambling, and if she's distanced by its content, she sure doesn't let it show.  

"That was pretty.  Have you ever considered taking up poetry in your spare time, Jin?"

As their walk back begins, she hums to herself quietly, and with every new step Noe takes, the rain seems to lessen a bit more and more, until finally the sun cuts through the thick mesh of clouds to reveal itself to the pair.  She smiles, a bright, symmetrical, attractive gesture that might have put most who didn't know her well at ease.  Most who didn't realize how calculating she was.

"Have you considered how you're going to handle things with Fuzen, by the way?  They're probably suitably concerned by now, you know..."  Her voice has a passing curiosity to it, like she couldn't care if he answered one way or another.  But then she steals a quick glance in his direction, and he can tell if he takes the opportunity to glance up at her, that from the keen glint she has in her gaze that her query implies just a bit more.  

But then it's gone, and she's humming to herself softly, gently patting Meiji's head as they progress at a brisk pace towards the Seven Mist Swordsmen's hideout.

"Well, Jin?"


----------



## Chronos (May 30, 2013)

Jin and Son Goku

"I see, she suspects what your intentions to go missing are, but then again, she might be just asking out of curiosity."

"I'll answer her truthfully."

Jin wasn't a man to tell much lies, however lately he's been much more conservative, much more dull. He didn't know if that was a simple effect of growing up and understanding fate, but then again, he turned his eyes towards Lady Noe, her humming was something he couldn't decipher, they all had a calculated method, all her movements, her mannerisms and everything, all where simply a way for her to gather something from Jin, if anything, Jin questions if she can make out the conversations he's had with Son Goku. Be it as it may, he turned his gaze towards yonder and told.

"I don't know. I wish to keep it as it is, but I can't be under your protection forever. I want to repay you somehow, but I'm pretty sure you and I will one day try to kill each other."

He said honestly, no noted emotion that weren't out of the ordinary masqueraded his face. It was the honest truth, maybe this was the cause of simply tiring of her finding out the _'hard way'_. Mind you, Lady Noe is not one you should trample with, her analytic abilities and cunning were enough to strike fancy to any man. Jin himself has grown accustomed to that smile of hers. 

"--Or not. Either way, I don't want to be a burden. I'll be out of your hair... soon."

...

"I thought you were gonna speak the truth, why do you keep the fact of returning to the village hidden?"

"Son, I didn't lie. I just haven't told her the entire truth."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

Kirigakure Outskirts
Lady Noe

Noe kept silent after that, eyes kept in front of her as she smiled.  And it was a sincerely fond one, or one of amusement, not the perfectly crisp polite smile she normally sported for his benefit.

"Believe me, I will do everything in my power to keep us from having to become enemies for as long as possible.  If you were to do the same, you might find it isn't that hard a task in the end."

She chuckles, shaking her head.  "Just don't ever be afraid to come back, when you're out of my hair.  Meiji might not really know how to say, but you're the first person he's been able to see as a peer since...well before this.  I think he's quite attached to you, all things considered.  He's just...well.  You know what he's like.  You're always welcome to come back and tangle my hair and his alike.  Better that than having your dagger to my back."

She sets Meiji down as he seems to stir, and the young man seems to fall into an autonomous step in time with Jin and Noe, still waking himself up, but somehow making his way gradually in step.  "Or vice versa."


----------



## Island (May 30, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 3
Liquid Time

Grandpa Hyuuga resigned from his position as head of the clan when I turned three years old and retired to a small tropical island somewhere off the coast of the Land of Tea. Why he resigned and why he left was unknown to me, but most of us assumed that he simply wanted to live out the rest of his days in peace and quiet with my father as head of the clan and me as the heiress. He infrequently returned to Konoha to visit the clan, only coming once every three to five years for a couple days to week at a time. Each time he came, father and many of the older members of the clan would simply get out of his way and let him do as he pleased, seemingly afraid to stand up to him or question what he said. In fact, I remembered one instance where Grandpa Hyuuga arrived one day while we were eating dinner, and instead of setting a separate place for him, father simply stood up and gave him his seat at the head of the table.

?Grandpa!? I shouted in excitement, rushing to the door and embracing him in a hug.

Grandpa Hyuuga kindly returned my embrace and smiled warmly at me.

?Hirari!? His voice was soft and gentle. ?It?s wonderful to see you again. You?ve grown so much since I?ve last seen you.?

I let go and stepped out of the way as father timidly approached, stopped, and bowed his head when he got about three feet away from Grandpa Hyuuga.

?Hello, father.? He kept his head down and his eyes tightly shut

?Humph.? Grandpa Hyuuga?s voice became bitter and nasty. ?What do you call this, Hajime? Just what kind of clan are you running here??

?Father, I?? He attempted to apologize.

?...and why aren?t you wearing a hakama?? Grandpa Hyuuga slapped father on the back of his head.

?Father, I?? He tried again.

?You are the head of one of the wealthiest and most prestigious clans in Konoha.? Grandpa Hyuuga slapped father again.

?Father, I?? He tried for a third time.

?Disgraceful.? Grandpa Hyuuga went for a third slap.

Suddenly Grandpa Hyuuga?s attention turned away from father and toward mother who stood in the kitchen doorway about twenty feet away. He gave her an equally warm smile and beckoned her over with a wave.

?Ah, Hisa,? He greeted happily. ?As beautiful as ever. It?s a pleasure to see you again.?

?The pleasure is mine, Hyuuga-san.? Mother bowed respectfully to Grandpa Hyuuga.

?I told you before, Hisa, we are family now, and you are my daughter.? Grandpa Hyuuga gestured for a hug from his daughter-in-law.

After a short embrace, mother stepped aside so that Grandpa Hyuuga could turn his attention back to father. Unfortunately for father, Grandpa Hyuuga wasn?t looking for hugs and kissing?

?Hajime.? Grandpa Hyuuga scowled at his eldest son. ?Why aren?t all those blackies dead yet??

I heard a faint gasp from across the room from my third cousin's husband who was a nice young man from Kumo?


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2013)

Vora
_It?s Alright [LT] ----Black Dog Version_

?You take these?? She asked him, she looked over her shoulder, and a part of her was happy that he had it. That meant he was either going through the same thing or he went through it, she didn?t feel alone. Vora clutched the bottle, the dreams will finally stop, even if it was just for a minute, it was going to stop. Something in her heart felt light as a feather and a smile spread across her face, she couldn?t help it. She was happy?

?You didn?t tell your doctor that you had night terrors?? He asked her as he lit a cigarette, Vora didn?t say anything because she told her doctor that she had nightmares not night terrors.  ?Did they ever stop??

Vora nodded her head, ?Three weeks ago, they finally stop?I don?t know why I had that dream now.?

??They usually happen when I get knocked out, that?s the only time I have them.? He told her, ?Though on a regular base I don?t need those as much, so you can have them for now. If you have them one night and find it hard to go back to sleep, just take them and you?ll fall right back to sleep.?

?Thank you?? Vora said as she put them in her bag, she didn?t know what to say next, but only thing that popped in her head was what happened to him. He came over to her and sat down, the smell of cigarettes usually bothered her but that was the last thing she thought she should complain about.

?I?m not going to ask you what happened.? He began, ?But I will tell you this, that death or kill that you did, won?t be your last.?

He handed her the glass of water that was on the table, it was still cold even though all the ice nearly melted. She wondered if how long was he waiting for her to wake up and if he just looked at her while she was asleep. Vora smiled weakly that would have been creepy?

?I know?? Vora said as she looked at the water in the glass, ?I know that?But I?I?m??

She gripped the glass firmly, what was she doing? Why was she talking to him like this? Vora didn?t understand what was going on in her head, but a part of her just wanted to talk and let it all out. Though there was still that loud yelling telling her not to, what if he judges her, what if he whispers behind her back?

?We are ninjas?? He finally said, ?We aren?t allowed to be scared or be weak, in front of those people out there we are the guard dogs that protect them from the outside world. As long as our hearts still beats, we will protect those people out there that can?t do it themselves. Everything we do is for the sake of the village??

Vora didn?t say anything, but she never really thought about it that way before. Though it reminded her of Maggie and her thank you for protecting those who didn?t have chakra, that was their only job, and yet she couldn?t even do that. Everything was for the sake of the village, for the greater good, and for the millions.

?For the sake of the village?? Vora whispered to herself, ?That?s incredibly selfish??

?Life is like that sometimes??


----------



## Island (May 31, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 4
Liquid Time

I watched Grandpa Hyuuga stroll through the common room mumbling irately to himself about the state of the clan and the facility before stopping at the entrance to the kitchen. He lifted his twisted and withered nose into the air and took a whiff of the variety of smells that came out of the kitchen. His face immediately turned from that of mild distain to complete and utter disgust within two seconds flat. What he was about to say, I had no idea, but I knew it wouldn’t be pleasant, and if wasn’t pleasant, I knew who it would be directed at. Hopefully, his words wouldn’t _actually_ hurt father’s feelings…

“What is this, Hajime?” He spoke crossly. “I’ve been telling you for years that your cooking is terrible and that you shouldn’t waste your time trying to improve something you’ll never be good at.”

“Forgive me, father.” He bowed respectfully.

“Humph.” Grandpa Hyuuga puffed.

Grandpa Hyuuga then noticed the broken cookies scattered across the floor just outside of the kitchen, the same cookies that father dropped when he realized who just walked through his front door.

“Clean up this mess while I cook us a proper dinner, Hajime.” Grandpa Hyuuga barked at father.

With that, Grandpa Hyuuga turned around, walked into the kitchen, and got to work on who knew what…

Father blinked a couple times before rubbing his hand over his face and breathing a sigh of relief, presumably because he was now free from his own father's wrath for another few hours. I imagined that father felt like he had just been hit by a bus. One moment he was minding his own business, and then *"BAAAM!"*

I could relate, really.

The rest of my relatives, meanwhile, remained quiet, exchanging glances and waiting for somebody to break the silence…

“Err…” Mother spoke up. “Dinner will be ready… whenever Hyuuga-san-“

“Hisa!” Grandpa Hyuuga shouted from the kitchen.

“Whenever _father_…” Mother corrected herself. “…calls us to dinner.”

At that point, I looked at father who looked at mother who looked back at me who shrugged and looked at the kitchen door in which I could hear some of the most colorful language I’d ever heard in my entire life.

Mother turned her attention to me, “Perhaps it would be best if you went upstairs and changed into something more proper, Hirari.”

I looked down at myself.

I wore my normal, everyday clothes which consisted of a headband, a blue jacket, a pair of loose white pants, and some sandals…

“Your formalwear, honey.” Mother clarified.

“Yes, mother.” I agreed to her request. Though I despised formalwear, I knew that Grandpa Hyuuga would be displeased if I did not wear my best for dinner. I also knew that if he was displeased because of something I did, it would not have been me getting blamed. As usual, it would have been father, whose responsibility it was to ensure that I grew into a proper young woman, at least according to Grandpa Hyuuga.

On one hand, I felt sorry for father having to bare the brunt of Grandpa Hyuuga's wrath. According to Grandpa Hyuuga, father was responsible for the actions or inactions of the entire clan, and if any member messed up doing any particular task, it would be him that bore the blame. If somebody disgraced the clan in public, then it was father's fault for not teaching them proper etiquette. If somebody failed a mission, then it was likewise father's fault for not training them properly. Even if they were part of a branch family, Grandpa Hyuuga insisted that father was still responsible for their actions, no matter what they were.

On the other hand, it was nice to be off the hook for a change.


----------



## BuramuSama (May 31, 2013)

*Tengen the Tenacious*

*Somewhere in the forests around Kirigakure
*
Tengen stopped for a moment to listen. He should be close to the bandit camp. Yet another search and destroy mission of some thugs who's only skill was not stabbing themselves with their weapons. Pathetic. It had been like this for the past three months. Not that Tengen complained. The pay was good and these opponents weren't going to pull any Genjutsu on him. And while his swordplay didn't exactly get better by constantly battling opponents of that level, it did give him that certain instinct to kill. Which was better than skill anyway, in his opinion. You can be the best swordsman in the world, but if you don't know how to kill, you will always lose.

Then he saw the scoundrels. Two men standing guard. Four eating. There were a few tents, but Tengen figured they were all eating. And they didn't look like much. Time to do this.

Two Kunai pierced both the guards' flesh. From their breathing Tengen could tell their lungs had been punctured. No longer a threat. As he jumped down from the trees, he threw Shuriken. These thugs were better than he had originally thought. After seeing their comrades go down, they immediately started moving. Only one of them suffered a wound. But still, no match for him. His sword almost whistled as it slashed apart two of them. The other two grabbed hold of their own swords and the tallest one managed to block his sword. Tengen kicked the other one by pushing himself off of his blocker.

Then suddenly, a piercing pain. A kunai had planted itself in his shoulder. If it hadn't been for that kick, it would have hit his throat. 'Lucky, lucky guy' Tengen thought to himself. He looked at the one who threw it. In a glance he realised his problem. An ex-Shinobi. This was bad. These two thugs were no problem on their own, but backed up by someone who could actually fight?

As he saw his blood hit the ground, Tengen came to the conclusion that he would start to get tired real soon from the blood loss. He had to end this quickly. And so he did, with a jump into the trees. There he quickly did the sign. Kirigakure no jutsu activated. Now the tricky part: being silent.

The three bandits down there were feeling confident. Until that mist appeared. The Shinobi realized what was happening first 'stick together! Leave no blind spots! And keep calm!' If anyone panicked, the Shinobi realized, they would run. And that would be their death. Then the sounds started. Right, left, above. Suddenly real close and then far. The other two were trembling. 'It's just rocks. He's trying to scare us. Just keep calm, he can't keep doing this forever.'

That Shinobi wasn't stupid. He had his two remaining men look in different directions. That should have been enough to stop a Genin from safely killing them. But he had made one mistake. Relying on those two.

'HA, got you'

The Shinobi turned. He saw his underling cut a shadow. For a moment, he really thought that man was there. But then the shadow dissipated as it was cut. A bunshin. At that moment, he heard something that sounded like wind. As his head turned and his weapon went up to block, he already knew it was too late. The last thing he saw was a shadow in the mist. And the biggest sword he had ever seen. The Shinobi's blade shattered. And then, there was only darkness

Cleaning up the other two was easy. After seeing their leader go down, they panicked. Tengen made sure they were all dead, retrieved his Kunai and Shuriken and went on his way. He had put some makeshift bandages around his wound. That would at least get him back to town.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 31, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha*
_Home with Family_

======

"I'm home." I declare, sliding open the front door and entering into the corridor. A faint, but pleasant aroma floats about in the air, dancing around my nose - there, but at the same time, not there. Too tired from the spar, I ignore it. Blinking for a moment, I suddenly remember to take off my sandals, and put them in the shoe cupboard, before slipping on a pair of red slippers. Mum would have killed me if I got any dirt on the floor, so this was one of the things I took extra care to do. To the point where it had almost become muscle memory for me...

"Hm? You're home early today, Jeeha." My dad spoke, coming downstairs in his casual clothes, which consisted of his glasses, slippers, jogging bottoms and one of his random creased shirts. 

Taking off my jacket, I place it on the coat rack, before replying: "Eh, just out with a friend." I nonchalantly shrug, taking care not to mention any names, or say what we did. My family was ridiculously nosy, and I'd learnt by instinct not to tell anybody in the house who I hung around with.... well, except one. 

"I see." My father says, nodding. 

The smell got stronger....

"Hey, is mum cooking?" I ask, tilting my head to try and peer into the kitchen.

"Oh, yeah. She's trying something new out so she decided to prepare the meal early today." He replied, before adding. "No idea what it is, though. She says it's from a magazine or something?"

Oh well. Mum was a good cook, so I didn't really mind much.

"Anyway, I'ma go upstairs and get changed." Tiredly, I lug myself up the stairs, weighing down each step. It was times like this, that a five second effort like climbing up the stairs, dragged out into what seemed like a five hour effort. Finally managing to make it to the top, I go to the door to the immediate right: a door signed with "Me and Jeeha!" with a doodle of me and my younger brother below. I, er, had to share a room with him because he watched some sort of scary film once with my dad, and ended up becoming scared of the dark and/or sleeping alone. Turning the handle, I open the door and enter...

"Onii-saaaaaaaaaaaaan~!" My brother's head immediately turned around, his attention flying towards me, and hitting me like a truck. And by his attention hitting me like a truck, I mean him hitting me like a truck, because he immediately shot out towards me, grasping me in a sort of bear hug, his tower of jenga blocks collapsing behind him. "Where you been?" He frowned.

"I... went training." I said, slowly, and added on. "With... a friend." Turning my head, I try to avoid his huge eyed gaze. Those eyes were the greatest interrogation tool ever created.

"Yeah, I know thaaaaaaat." He said, before tilting his head. "But who?" He presses on.

I sigh, in resignation. Complete and utter defeat. The true definition of the third degree. Grandpa would have approved. "Shizuo." I reply.

"OHHHHHH! Shizuo-oniisan as in the cool guy with white hair?" My brother beamed. He always thought Shizuo was one of my cooler friends, what with his white hair, quietness, and the fact that he had a sword. Kids loved swords. He paused for a moment, as if considering something, then spoke up again. "Did you win? You won, right?"

Briefly, I contemplated telling him that we actually drew. But then, I realized that he'd probably either get upset, or continue bugging me about it and I was way too tired for that. "Yes. I defeated him with one mighty punch." I move into a slow uppercut, attacking the air as if it were Shizuo. "I call it the, er, Shoruuken." 

"Cool!"


----------



## ?clair (May 31, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)—_​_The Akayashi's New Pet._​​
Three months had passed by so quickly before my eyes, that I didn't even register the fact that I had crossed fourteen a week ago. Busy, busy, _busy._ With what? Missions, of course! Surprisingly, after the episode with that jerk, Akashi, I gained some popularity within the village. For what, I had no freaking idea, and probably never would. Who cared? I got missions, which meant I got paid, and that was enough. Wow, I sounded desperate.

Duke had been an oddly comforting presence to me. He was forever glued to my shoulder, and at times, he got mistaken as a very realistic, very fluffy toy. _PSH!_ What self-respecting ninja would carry around a toy on their shoulder? Reeeeally now, some people... 

"Oi, Namura-san!" a tiny voice piped up, tugging at my skirt. I nearly shrieked, grabbing onto the belt that loosely held it up, heart hammering in my ribcage. I shot an annoyed glance at the child. He was no more than four, I guessed, and barely reached my skinny knees. 

"What is it, you pipsqueak?" I sourly muttered, reaching to grab the large paintbrush once more; Duke happily sung an alien tune, sitting contently on the dried part of the fence. I had ended up with a measly D-Rank mission, after three continuous C-Ranks with different teams each time. Painting the fence was a very interesting job if you enjoyed watching the paint mesh subtly. I mean, it was kinda cool... maybe. 

"I gotta... pee-pee," he meekly answered, looking at me from beneath his unfairly long lashes. 

Horrorstruck, I demanded, wielding the wet paintbrush like a sword and pointing it at his face (spraying us both with white droplets in the process), "And why, exactly, are you telling this to me? Where's your mom?" 

He shuffled his feet in reply. Clearly, he didn't know—which meant that the dratted woman was at one of her ridiculous friends' parties. Little Akayashi Minato was generally a sweet boy, and when he pouted, hearts melted. I was not charmed, however, having built up an immunity from the almost daily D-Ranks I received from his family. That is, his socialite of a mother. This was the first time I had to deal with such a situation, and I seriously didn't know what to do. 

Except... well, no, ew, yuck. Where were the nannies when you needed them?

"... no, for the last time,_ NO!"_ a masculine voice bellowed from the Akayashi house, the slamming of a telephone heard right after. I blinked, paintbrush loosely held in my slack hand. Minato mimicked me, his green eyes impossibly wide and... and cute. Fine, I wasn't totally immune. Hmph. 

"I don't think I wanna go pee-pee anymore," he solemnly informed me after a pause, fidgeting.

I thanked Kami.

Then I noticed my ruined, _wet_ boots. 

*"GODDAMIT, MINATO!"*

He had soiled himself in shock.


----------



## BuramuSama (May 31, 2013)

Kirigakure, Tengen's shack

At last. Home. The medical team had kept him waiting for quite a while, but now his wound had been treated. And not even a new mission. Usually he always got a new mission right after he completed one. 'Oh well' Tengen thought as he opened the door to his shack 'at least now I have some time to do something else'.

As he stepped inside, he could almost smell something was wrong. Tengen twirled around and pulled out his sword. A shadow jumped over his head and a moment later he felt a warm hand against his throat

'Impressive reflexes. But you should've sensed my presence quicker. Now sit down. If I wanted to kill you, you'd be dead already.'

Tengen dropped his sword and turned around. A woman was standing there. He couldn't remember seeing her in the village but then again he didn't pay too much attention to people.

'Testing me huh. How do you know I wasn't testing you. I could've stabbed you through the wall if I wanted to.'

The woman looked at him intently. It made Tengen uncomfortable. It was as if she was reading his mind. Everything about her oozed danger.

'Boasting to cover up weakness. If you are going to fool people into thinking you're a hot shot, you might wanna do something about your acting.'

Tengen didn't blink. He tried his best not to show any reaction.

'Right. I'm guessing you didn't  come here to insult me. Now tell me and go away'

Really now, Tengen thought to himself, you sound real intimidating now. She's shitting her pants now.

'You can call me Lady Noe. Now, be a proper man and offer me something to drink. Water is fine'

Tengen couldn't deal with this kind of thing. He was just baffled by how this woman was acting. No one had really talked to him since he came to Kirigakure, except for the other mercenaries. And most of those were gone or dead.

So Tengen got her water. He just wanted this woman gone. She was making him increasingly annoyed. But as he poured the water, it disappeared.

'Don't panick. You're in my Genjutsu. For now I'm just throwing off your senses. I've been sent to see what I can do about your... condition. I will start by getting into your mind by skimming off the most recent memories, as a test. Then we're going into your subconsciousness. This is only possible if you're not resisting. Now, let's see.'

Tengen almost panicked. But he got himself under control. The sudden authority in her voice put him at ease, for some reason. Then suddenly, he was back in the forest again. He saw himself killing those thugs all over again.

'A sword of that  size. You're an unusual one, aren't you. Now, let's go deeper.'

Tengen saw his life litterally flashing before his eyes. All the way back to when he found himself in the rain somewhere. The first day he could remember. And then it all turned black. A woman screamed.

He didn't know how long he had been out. Tengen opened his eyes and found himself lying on his bed. Lady Noe was sitting on a chair, visibly pale. When she saw Tengen waking up, she stood up and stepped towards him.

'I went as far as I could. I can't say for sure what happened to you, but I know this. I couldn't find any other memories. Only other Genjutsu. Or to be more precise, shards of Genjutsu. Someone has inflicted so many advanced Genjutsu on you that you could not process them. Traces of Genjutsu stayed behind and started to pile up. And now... With most people, there is a mental barrier against Genjutsu. But you no longer have it. Should you ever see, feel or hear something connected to even one of those Genjutsu, you'll get fear attacks and be subjected to the cluster of fragmented Genjutsu inside your mind.'

Tengen couldn't say anything for minutes. Eventually, he said something.

'C-can you help me get rid of that?'

Lady Noe sighed.

'I can't. I can try to analyze it, but I'd need information on every single Genjutsu that has been inflicted on you. And that part of your mind is impossible to enter, even for me. Short answer, you'll need to find whoever did this to you, or someone who can withstand being in that  part of your mind.'

Tengen felt like falling into a pit. This was worse than not knowing what was going on. He felt himself go dizzy.

'Please leave.'

Lady Noe nodded, got up and disappeared. Tengen fell into a dark, dreamless sleep.


----------



## ?clair (May 31, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)?_​_The Akayashi's New Pet. (cont.)_​​
I somehow smuggled Minato back into the house without ruining anything, my feet bare and cold. My boots laid in the yard, drying off after a ferocious dump in the nearby well. Minato wasn't a piece of footwear, unfortunately, so I couldn't do the same for him. The boy was highly uncomfortable, still fidgeting and wincing, gingerly keeping his hands away from his person. I almost laughed. _Almost_. We walked noiselessly through the winding corridors of the Akayashi house, me relying on the midget tittering beside me to lead the way. I had never entered the house before, strangely enough. No, not even once. I was too engaged with the fickle tasks I had to complete outside the house, in their large, luxurious yard, filled with blow-up castles, children's pools and beach balls. A barbecue grill, too. I liked barbecue, it was delicious. Actually, I liked grilled food in general. 

"There!" Minato pointed, snapping me out of my reverie on grilled chicken, his finger quivering. His father quirked an elegant eyebrow, swiveling his tall-backed and ridiculously plush leather chair. Akihiko-san seemed to be questioning me non-verbally. 

"He, uh..." How was I supposed to tell him his son just pissed his pants because he was being scarily loud? "Minato kinda, erm, wet himself..." I turned bright red. Minato, in the meanwhile, wailed about feeling icky. Duke, who I hadn't noticed before, flapped his wings thrice on my head. I hoped his talons weren't covered in anything unsanitary. I had seen enough of toilet-y business in the past fifteen minutes.

I liked Akihiko-san. He was nice, if strict, and certainly a lot more refined than his wife. She was an entirely different topic altogether. Wearing a smart black suit, his shoes shining brighter than any flashy ninjutsu, black hair slicked back and face aristocratic, I honestly couldn't say he was crossing forty and the father of six children, Minato being the youngest. Thank mercy that the other children were either out on their own, in boarding school, or in summer camp. 

"He did?" His eyebrow went up another notch, and he pressed on the telephone's intercom button. "Asami-san, Minato requires some assistance in cleaning up. He's in my office." A crackling affirmative, and his finger left the red button.

No more than five minutes later, Asami, a pretty woman in her twenties, arrived and took Minato away. 

Awkwardly standing at the door, I averted my eyes, trying to find something of interest in his office. It was full of books, files, a globe or two, some maps that were too intricate to dig into from this much of a distance, and more books. Oh, and his gorgeous, _gorgeous_ glass desk that spanned a whole twelve feet horizontally. Deep red curtains were elegantly draped over the gargantuan windows, the light filtering in and enhancing the creme walls, the floor of dark wood. Honestly, it looked more like a photoshoot set for interior design than an actual office. 

I was in awe.


----------



## Chronos (May 31, 2013)

Jin & Son Goku
Ryoji Ivery and Celsius
Fated Gathering 
Shattered Souls and Broken Bones












​
There he stood, the man of ultramarine hair and pigmented eyes of sapphire, unaware of Jin's existence, no that wasn't, he knew, he sensed his existence he just refused to accepted as part of the surrounding, Jin who's eyes were startled at the view, the memory of this man kept crawling, the chill in his spine, how he took over the beast, how he bested it without even the slightest amount of effort. He sat there, with vigorous aura of a chilling nature swirled around him. Jin's blood boiled under the thought that this was still walked the earth, three months had passed and he still roamed in these lands. His purpose, his merits, they were all hidden from the world, all veiled in this enigma of a man, Son witnessed the man before him and couldn't help but be fulled with angst, with a demonic bloodlust that had been shared with Jin. 

Next to the man stood his faithful summon. Celsius, queen of the Nymphs of Frost, and the King himself stood sat there, with sword in hand, no care coursed through his mind, as he stood from the very mountain he sat upon, he turned and looked down at the child who had been displaying his discontent towards the Shinobi of Frost the very heir and King of Ice. He stood with all his glory, and a smirk escape his lips, while he murmured to himself:

_*"If stares could kill."*_

A kick of the earth, a crack left in his wake as he rocketed towards Ryoji at the apex of his speed. Ryoji stood still as did Celsius, as the childs vision blurred and Ryoji pulled out his blade, with full intent in his mind of testing the kid's resilience, he crossed his arms and Celsius knew that she shouldn't interfere with this what Ryoji had planned and as simply as he got into his stance, as easily did Celsius backed from the fight.

An instance occurred, without prior warning Jin had made it behind Ryoji, flung a powered kick towards the neck, but this was simply avoided with accurate precision and wit, his movements were flash, but one dimensional, the chilling aura had increased he could feel time beckoning him as he peered into the eyes of a man who had just bested the beat inside him, as if warning him of what was incoming, Jin needed to reacted, a swing of the sword was swung and Jin managed to evade utilizing the very weight used to throw set kick, of course, his agility was to be admired, but it was obvious this was but a faint by the man in blue, meeting his right hand on the edge of his pillared earth, he propelled himself backwards several meters away from Ryoji. And stood.

"He's not one you should take lightly, allow me to assist you Jin."

"I'm not to prominent yet in controlling your chakara, at that rate I'll have to rely on how well will my possessed self manage, and if you weren't able to deal with him, how do you expect me to deal with him without a plan?"

"Keep calm, you might not be able to keep up with him, but I'll cover your blind spots alright, just don let your guard down."

_*"So, you've improved? It's nice to see that, hope that beast and you are doing well. After all, if you had a brain in that skull of yours, you would know better then to face me alone."*_

"Why did you seal the beast inside me!?"

_*"Isn't it obvious? Because it was either that, or we both would've died."*_

"He lies..."

"Damn you!"


----------



## Cjones (May 31, 2013)

*Fatigue​*
Three months have come and gone, and in this time everyone around the village had been given a very long lasting taste of the Italian firecracker that resided in the village of Konoha. In those three months it was nearly impossible to miss her in some way, shape or form. The first month seemed to be completely dedicated to physical labor and the citizens of the village as a whole. One month she would be seen hauling in enormous pieces of lumber, tools and sheets of metal into Konoha. Then the next day that same girl and the materials brought in from the outside, could be seen throughout  the different distracts during the next couple of weeks,  along with a group of older men working construction around the village. When you would look out into the group, it was obvious that the little girl, who stood one or two feet shorter than the men around her, stood out the most. Even so she managed to blend in just as well, almost as if she was just another one of the guys. There was often a comical scene in which the grown men would struggle to lift the heavy slabs of lumber or metal, and then suddenly curse in frustration at the ease in which the young girl would sling multiple layers of it onto her shoulder effortlessly. 

“…Guys, I feel totally emasculated.”

The next month was full of menial work which ranged from walking pets and finding lost animals, which more often than not lead to various fantastical events, such as an entire quartet of dogs yowling the Fifth of Beethoven in the middle of the street to a very infamous incident of a lost pet being found crawling inside the rectum of a young man…please, it’s a don’t ask don’t tell kind of deal,  to working in the sanitation department, which was hardly rewarding work even for one who ‘gets things done’ no matter the mission. Sanitation typically was just cleaning the streets, simple, maintaining the trash pickup such as issuing out orders of what trash goes where and the routes to be taken and finally sewer maintenance.  

Now while it may sound a shit job, no pun intended, it was actually one of the more easier jobs done by the sanitation department, as the only thing that ever really needed to be done was to watch a monitor and check to make sure during the rainy season that the piping underground was clear so it would flood or being called out to fix the plumbing. That was easy enough; however, there was one particular night, enchilada night, at the Akimichi compound that will forever stay in her etched into her psyche.

It was a hot horrid night, a quarter moon hung in the sky that day. The dark half peering down onto the compound like a child with the covers pulled over their head, hoping to hide from whatever type of horror they hand managed only this time…it was all too real. Yes, she could remember it all. The fetid odor was a canopy of smog over the entire area. Such was the foulness that the naked eye could perceive it as a coat of smoke. Specialized masks were needed just to breathe, as any unfortunate person who just happened to be in the area at the time would either pass out on the spot or began vomiting uncontrollably. 

There were even reports, never confirmed or denied, that others suffered from mental relapse, reverting to a feral primal state and caused small isolated riots around village. Trekking the under belly of the compound in contamination suits, squishing under the sole of each in every step from substances that clearly weren’t mud, arm deep inside the piping to unplug whatever was caught in the pipes…and the plunging...so much plunging, more than one would ever do in a life time.  It took a week and a couple of days before everything was like it use to be. Truly the Akimichi’s were a most fearsome clan. 

It took a week and some days before everything had returned to the way it use to be, but for the one who ‘gets it done’ it was nothing that entire incident and the foulness involved wasn’t the reason it was so etched into her mind. It wasn’t until later that she learned he had something to do with all of it, the silver haired pain in the ass. Apparently, though not surprisingly, _he_ had caught wind of her taking the mission to help out the sanitation department and so decided to play a little prank. The prank being to convince the entire Akimichi compound to partake in enchilada as a collective whole and there’s was no doubt in her mind with him being a medical ninja and his aunt being who she was, he was able to spike the food in some way. Though he was later caught, and supposedly punished harshly by his aunt, so for now she could take solace in that. 

The finally month was perhaps the biggest gathering of attention drawn to the young foreigner of Konoha. Often times there would be sightings of her leaving the village at the most peculiar hours of the night or early morning. Hours or sometimes days, normally two at the most, would pass before she would come back home, wandering into the village incredibly torn and tattered. Holes and tears all in her clothing, streaks of dry blood on her arms, legs, and face sometimes caked up in big splotches. There would be obvious signs of fatigue plaguing her features, and though she held her head high with arms crossed as she strolled into the village, every step she took made her face squint ever slightly to hide the pain she was feeling. 

People could tell that sometimes it was so excruciating her voice she would begin sweat profusely and her voice would crack causing her to talk in a much higher tone.  Just to keep the tears from falling she would even bite down on her lip until it began to bleed.  It seemed like  she didn’t want to rest because every day she was leaving  sometimes even immediately after being discharged from the hospital; consequently, her injuries not only became a lot more frequent, the lack of rest began to take its toll as old wounds began to compound, becoming a detriment to her health. Eventually doctors began to become stricter with her behavior, but she just wouldn’t stop she couldn’t stop, at least not right now.

So in order to keep going she found herself asking _him_ for help, the silver haired butt-hole. Despite the obvious dislike she had for him as a person, there was no denying in talent in the medicinal arts and he was the only, she felt, would not only help her but also keep her under the radar. The visits with him began in the middle of the month and as the time stretched to the end they began to bond, sort of. Theirs was always a relationship of tolerance, yet as time with on she had begun to wave off his obvious attempts at flirtation or incredible perverse jokes, there was still the very heated arguments between the two, but they were more occasional than every time they met up with one another. The more they bond, sort of, the more he began to question her motives for doing this and even voiced her apparent concern one day while patching up her midsection. 

“Marietta…”

“You’re not calling me “eye candy”?” 

“I’m being serious…your body hasn’t developed to the point that you can keep doing this. You’re putting too much strain and causing copious amounts of trauma to your body. If you keep this yup, you’ll have to retire before you even reach your prime.”

“I’ll be fine it’s not like I have to do this for much longer, capsice?” 

“Why are you pushing yourself like this anyhow? It can’t be that serious to hide from my aunts assistants and tear your body to shreds.” An awkward silence followed as the young medic awaited some kind of response from the kunochi, but was only met with dead silence.

“So….what’s the problem?”

“....Non sono affari tuoi, capsice!”
(…None of your business, understand!”)

What she was doing others couldn’t possibly understand. Was something so important that she had to put herself in this kind of position? For her, the answer was a simple yes. 

*5/25*

A house of above average stature that sat closely by a pond, comprised entirely of “Warm” colors red, orange, and yellow the colors most often recognized for the sun. The house was designed in such a way that the colors gave off a feel of total relaxation or that one felt well rested like they had a small cup of coffee around six-thirty in the morning. The door that leads into the abode was solid oak with a large embroidered ‘M’ in a fanciful writing style. Once ajar we’re led into a very spacious room that had numerous windows to look out toward the flowing pond outside the house. Everything was decorated from top to bottom in a very festive fashion. Streamers decorated the halls, bright red and pink balloons with tied to the railings and door knobs, somewhere weighted down and placed down the halls like a make shift runway of some kind.   As you proceed further down the hall you’re lead to another door similar to the entry way only with the absence of the M, and inside the scent of a pleasant aroma is powerful, almost like an assault. There’s food spread out across a table that seemed to stretch endlessly, an obvious feast of epic proportions was laid out. Hanging above the table was banner with the words ‘Welcome Home’ written in powerful bold print. This seemed to be a set up for a celebration soon to take place; however, something wasn’t quite right.

The sun had nearly set and though the aroma lingered, the food had grown cold. The chairs around the table were clearly unmoved as they were perfectly aligned in a row. The shadows from the setting sun danced across floor, but there was one specific shadow that moved differently extended across the middle of the table, often expanding in clear agitation. From across the table, sat Marietta propped up against a windowsill. Her arms pressed tightly against chest and her arms hugged around in a firm embrace. Almost the entirety of her body was covered in bruises, scabs, and bandages. Marietta’s face was completely buried into her knees and further obscured by her jet black hair. She would move every few seconds trying to squeeze her body closer together to form an even tighter embrace. Her trademark red hat laid at her feet, flat, like it was staring at her with the utmost pity and sadness. Laid atop the hat was an open letter:​


----------



## Cjones (May 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> ?Dear Mari,
> I?m sorry my daughter, but it seemed we won?t be making it home again this year. How long has it been since we?ve last seen each other? Two years? It honestly feels like it?s been much longer and it breaks my heart each day how long we?ve left you alone by yourself. Right now things don?t seem like they?re going to be getting better anytime soon, and so we have to continue working for now. It saddens us to have to break our promise again, but I hope you understand. We miss your dearly and hope to see you soon.
> 
> Make sure to take care of yourself, and don?t overdo it on the missions.
> ...






?All of what I put myself through in order to rack up the money to pay for all this?and they?re not coming again.? Her voice was hoarse and the tone was quite somber. There was an almost inaudible tap as small tears slid down the bridge of her noise and fell to the wooden panel underneath her like rain drops. Her entire body ached and now all she felt like doing was hiding away and keeping to herself. Three months of non-stop work only for it to end in another futile attempt to not only welcome her parents? home, but to be the center their attention.

?Sono ... cos? esausto.?
(I?m?so exhausted.)


----------



## ?clair (May 31, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)?_​_The Akayashi's New Pet. (cont.)_​
​
"Namura-kun, is there something you don't like about my office?" Akihiko-san asked simply, his voice smooth like velvet. I laughed in reply: loudly, nervously, awkwardly. Maybe it was already obvious, but Akihiko-san was hard to not have a crush on. He was just perfect. I had no idea how he did that. If I didn't know better, I would've sworn he was a ninja, because he moved like one, acted like one, and just _looked_ like one with his elegant, dark attire and features.  

"A-ah, no, no!" I waved my hands manically, foolishly, a bead of sweat dripping down my temple. "It's nothing, Akihiko-san, I just thought your office looked magnificent, that's all!"

He beamed with pride, a smile creeping onto his features, pearly white teeth gleaming. I caught myself staring again, shaking my head minutely. _Urgh, this had to stop before Akihiko-san really noticed,_ I berated myself. _Plus, he was forty!_

And still looked like a nineteen year old. Oh god. I bit down on the temptation to smack myself with a hammer. Akihiko-san laughed softly at my auto-exasperation, his eyes gleaming?I froze. Was it just my imagination, or did I see something... strange in his eyes? No... no, it couldn't be. I knew the man for over three weeks, there was nothing suspicious about him. Right?

_Three weeks isn't that big of a timespan,_ my inner cynic informed me. _He could be a terrorist from the Black, and you wouldn't even know until he pulled out a bomb and shoved it under your nose._

Shut up, you're not helping.

_Not supposed to be, darlin'. Hell, he does look damn fishy, with his weird smirks and odd habits. Have you ever seen the man do something normal, like hug his kid or kiss his wife? I haven't even seen him ruffle Minato's hair once, or even touch him. Or anyone, for that matter._

Quit it, he's just not comfortable with touch. I... I think so, anyway.

_He doesn't remove his gloves, either. Nor does he ever leave his office. What's with those detailed maps, is he planning something?_

No, he isn't. People collect maps for the heck of it, it's nothing new. 

_Denial, you're in denial._

"Shut up already!"

"Excuse me?" Akihiko-san frowned, his lips in a thin line. I groaned internally. I hadn't said that out loud, had I? 

"I..."

Was my subconscious right?

"Namura-kun?" An edgier tone.

"I... I just... you..."

A panicky, stiff feeling rose within my heart, and I had difficulty dragging in the slightest bit of oxygen. Was this man really not who he was? How had a tiny observation lead into such a big mess, all within the span of a minute?

"I... I'm sorry, Akihiko-san, I really gotta go!" I hurriedly explained, apologetic, yet too shaken from the harsh suspicions that I had abruptly thought of to actually mean it. Akihiko-san's frown did not waver, and suddenly, he didn't look that... that charming anymore. 

What was going on?

What was _wrong _with me?

I ran out of the office, out of the house, and didn't stop until I reached my apartment.


----------



## Island (May 31, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 5
Liquid Time

Dinner with Grandpa Hyuuga went as expected. He called everyone to dinner about an hour and a half after he disappeared into the kitchen, producing a variety of meats, potatoes, vegetables, and miscellaneous platters for the clan to feast upon. I suspected that most of what he cooked was what father planned to put together anyway and that some of it was what mother already had prepared in the refrigerator, but nevertheless, it saved us from having to sit through father?s cooking again. Unlike father, Grandpa Hyuuga actually knew what he was doing and cooked some of the most delicious meals I had ever eaten.

For dinner we sat in the second of two dining halls in the Hyuuga Complex. The first was a small square room for about four to six people, usually reserved for informal family dinners. The second, the one we occupied, was a large rectangular room with an equally large table to accommodate a significant amount of guests, in this case, members of the branch family. As per the norm whenever Grandpa Hyuuga came to visit, he sat at the head of the table with father at his right and then mother, who normally sat to father?s right, displaced to Grandpa Hyuuga?s left. Unless we had an esteemed guest, I sat to father?s left which was the space immediately to the left of the head of the household. However, since that space was occupied by mother because her space was occupied by father whose seat at the head of the table was occupied by Grandpa Hyuuga, I sat to father?s immediate right, two seats away from Grandpa Hyuuga.

According to tradition, seating was important. The head of the household obviously sat at the head of the table, and his second-in-command sat to the immediate right followed by this third to his left, then his fourth to the second?s right, the fifth to the third?s right, and so forth. More often than not, I sat to father?s immediate left, designating me as the third highest ranking member of the clan and asserting the main family?s authority over the branch families who, even though older members sometimes attended our dinners, were not nearly as important as members of the main family, even young ones such as me.

Grandpa Hyuuga taking the seat at the head of the table symbolized his dominance over father, even though the latter was technically head of the clan. Why father allowed this to happen was beyond me. Maybe he didn?t want to cause trouble with his father, or maybe he felt that the Hyuuga Clan would support Grandpa Hyuuga over him if he ever stood up to his father. Who knew? Maybe Grandpa Hyuuga still pulled the strings like some kind of shadowy puppeteer.

After Grandpa Hyuuga brought everyone together, sat them down, and conducted the usual dinner prayer, he made a short speech in my honor, stating, ?I have never seen a sorrier-looking bunch of hooligans and miscreants gathered together like this. Looking at you, it makes me ashamed to call myself a member of the Hyuuga Clan in this day and age. Nevertheless, I have hope for the future. Though her father has clearly not been working as hard as he should to ensure young Hirari?s success, I am confident that she will make an excellent clan leader one day, pushing the Hyuuga Clan into the modern era and beyond. She is highly intelligent, immensely talented, and succeeds at whatever task she puts her mind to, as expected of an heiress to the most prestigious clan in the most powerful village in the Shinobi World. It is with great pleasure that I wish my dearest granddaughter a happy birthday. May you continue to prosper, Hirari. Happy fifteenth birthday.?


----------



## ?clair (May 31, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)?_​_The Akayashi's New Pet. (cont.)_​​
When I woke up, I found myself sprawled over my bed, the sheets only a little wrinkled. There was no other trace of a person having slept on the mattress. I wiggled myself, shuffling upwards to peer at the clock. It was barely morning, fifteen minutes before sunrise. Well, that explained why it was so dark. I wiggled again. My toes felt so cold?

Cold?

I sat up instantly, my eyes wide and hair loose, hands tightly clenched in my lap. I had forgotten my boots in the Akayashi's yard! But... but wait, wasn't I forgetting something else? I racked my brains, bleary and tired from having just awoken. It was pretty obvious I wasn't a morning person. There was a very important subject I wasn't remembering. I felt uneasy, as if a bad thing was about to happen, and everyone just remained oblivious to it, even though they knew.

_I_ knew, yet at the same time I didn't. 

Frustrated, I let out a small scream, burying my face into my pillow, a heap of hair, messy clothes and annoyance on the bed.

????????????????????
​_Bzzt. Bzzt, click. Fssssh, whoosh._

The screen flickered to life, and I lazily chomped on my cereal, watching through half-lidded, dazed eyes. 

"We have a huge problem at hand," a frazzled news reporter exclaimed, her face pale. I raised my eyebrows, curious. My hand paused, hovering in midair with the spoon barely holding in the coco bits and milk. "It appears that the patients in Konoha's local hospital have disappeared overnight! Not only that, but it's only the ninja that were abducted: we suspect involvement of the Black! Fujihara-san adds in that?"

"What...?" I breathed, my insides shivering horribly. 

"?the estimated amount of kidnapped patients is well over fifty-three! Good god, this is terrible!" 

Fifty-three patients, taken from the hospital? It had undoubtedly happened at night, when the world was resting, and a few were patrolling, easy to break through. Why? Why would someone kidnap a helpless, hospitalized person? What was their reason, and who were they? My mind spun, and spun, and spun. I was so confused. First, I couldn't remember much of what had occurred yesterday, which was alarming in itself, then I see _this_. My gut clenched, my heart thumping obnoxiously against my chest. I shakily put down the spoon in the ceramic bowl, standing up and grabbing my other pair of boots. I pulled them on, not bothering to lace or zip them up, opening the hall's window and leaping out, my face ashen.

The television blared on, the woman still speaking frantically.

????????????????????
​
"N-name, please?" the receptionist asked, quivering under my hard look. My guns were menacingly displayed on my belt, ready for action, while my hitai-ate was clearly sewn into the sleeve of my right arm.

"Louvre Namura."

 Her anxiety vanished for a split second, bemused at my odd name, and the placement of my surname last. She immediately returned to typing when I coughed pointedly, lips in a thin line. I glanced back, scanning the line of people, civilian and ninja alike, sitting in the lobby. One nursed a broken nose, while the other sneezed every now and then. A pregnant woman and a happy man sat together, holding hands, a man with a fractured arm sitting opposite them. Nurses walked swiftly in their heels, clacking with every step, clipboards and a pen in hand. They looked harried now, and I could guess why. 

"Um, excuse me, miss?" the receptionist tried to get my attention. I snapped back to Earth.

"Yeah?" I hoped I didn't sound too rude. 

"I'm sorry, but the head is busy at the moment, so you can't enter," she told me, not sounding apologetic at all. I curled my lip, having expected this. It happened every single time in the movies. The main character goes to wherever, and when he or she asks for an audience with the guy in charge, they get declined at the entrance.

I'd just have to use impromptu methods, then.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 31, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*

_Strength Training Part [1/6]: LT_

Normally, going to the gym wasn't all that difficult.  You went in, got to work, worked up a sweat for a few hours, and watered up, then got out.  Simple, easy.  But today, Shizuo had something on his mind.  Well, a lot.

With one last heave, he pushed the large decaying tree trunk he'd been monotonously pushing up and down for the last hour up, and the colossal bear he'd taken as a spotter took the log, and set it down.  He sat up, just as Cenn trotted over and deposited his waterskin at his feet.  Shizuo took it, petting the little guy on the head, and took a quick swig.  He laid back down, and took the log again, hands fitting snugly into two naturally occurring compartments; a result of the decay.  One, two, three, then push.  

He heaved, straining his arms as he lifted the log up again, let it stay, then allowed it to come back down, breathing out heavily.  What did you even get a girl like that for her birthday?  Movies?  A new TV?  Like he could even afford something like that.  One two, hup.  He'd have groaned if it were audible, the stress on his body obvious on his face.  Think, Shizuo, think.  What could you get her?  Another two seconds passed, and he continued, forcing the massive length of dead wood up over him again. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Hyuuga Complex
_The time in between facing those eyes._


And then, a bit of time passed, and he found himself debating whether to delve inside.  Everyone was having a good time inside; there wasn't even anyone at the door.  Shizuo stood with his parcel in hand, not sure if he wanted to even try.  Was he even invited?  Damn, these sorts of things were always the toughest...


----------



## ?clair (May 31, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)?_​_The Akayashi's New Pet. (cont.)_​​
_CRASH! 
_
I skidded into the plush couch, face first. My elbows burned, my nose felt numb, and my stomach was rash-ridden. In short, it wasn't the grandest of entrances, but it did the trick. The head jumped up, her hand reaching for a kunai and the other about to form a chakra scalpel?if I got beheaded by a scalpel, I would never forgive myself. A sword would be better for that purpose. 

"Hold your damn horses, woman!" I screeched, erasing all hints of possible grandeur, ducking in time to avoid a hail of shuriken. I stood upright once again, a large scowl plastered on my weary face. "I said, _hold it. _You deaf or something, lady?" 

Tsubaki Kaede rolled her eyes, spinning a kunai on her finger. An obvious medical ninja, she was. Clothed in fine silk robes and her make-up pristine, she didn't exactly look the part. If I was to be blunt, she resembled a daimyo's mistress rather than a dependable hospital head. Not that I would ever say that out loud, 'course. I had more important, life-threatening matters to discuss!

"Look, I have something of great urgency to tell you," I started, slowly stepping forward.  She didn't look murderous. Yet. "It's in relation to the abduction case." That was the key word. Tsubaki-san sprang up, grabbing me by the scruff of my top, hanging me in air. I gaped, not expecting that strong of a reaction; Tsubaki-san shook her arm, making me sway violently in extension. I felt a little ill at the sensation, not used to _not_ having my feet dangling uselessly. In the air. Which was not solid. You get the point.

"Spill, or I'll gut you alive, girl," she hissed, a fire dancing in her clear green eyes. 

And so I did.


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2013)

Vora
_It?s Alright [LT] ----Black Dog Version_


This world wasn?t like the books she read, there wasn?t a hero to save her, nor was there any way of bringing Maggie back. Maggie was going to stay dead, her and that unborn child, and there was nothing Vora could ever do about it. No matter how much she cried or screamed, there was nothing that would erase the pass.  Besides the only thing she could do was move on, there was going to be more bodies and more failed mission. That was the logical way of thinking about what happened, it was the most beneficial way of accepting everything?

Vora looked at Silvio, ?So what am I supposed to do? Am I supposed to just get over it and pretend it never happened? Like Maggie never existed! Or the simple fact that she counted on me!??

She was getting angry, ?Am I?! Just because the people out there can?t protect themselves! I am just supposed to forget!?

No matter what logic she came up with, there was nothing that could erase her failures! Maggie was dead because she couldn?t protect her! She was dead because she didn?t get there on time! Maggie?s death was all on her and there was nothing she could do to cleanse that off of her. Vora couldn?t help but crack a pity smile, because if she closed her eyes hard enough she could still see it. That scene that plagued the back of Vora?s mind for weeks, and the feeling of coldness that she felt when she touched Maggie?s head, it was all still there and it felt as real as if she never left the scene. 

?Maggie?s dead and I know that there is nothing that I could do to help her now, but still? Vora said, ?that is just something I?I can?t forget no matter how hard I try?I can?t forget that I failed Maggie!?

?So what are you going to do?? Silvio asked her as he stood up, ?Are you going to just sit here and cry, are you going to stand here and feel sorry for yourself??

?No! I am not going to cry!? She bit her lip, she looked up at Silvio, ?I am going to get stronger?And when I get stronger, I am going to keep going, even when it get harder! I will keep going until??

Until when though?

?Until you get tired?? Silvio finished for her, ?Because when you do, you can start leaning on me.?

Vora didn?t say anything for a minute as she took in his words, he looked so sincere for a minute he looked handsome. He looked like an adult, a very handsome adult, for a minute she could feel something inside of her lighten up. 

?Yes?? Vora nodded, she was going to lean on him, she was going to trust him, Vora looked down at the ground, ?I would very much like that??

?Good because I wasn?t going to take no for an answer?? Silvio said as he placed his hand on her head. Vora couldn't meet his gaze, but she was happy, who knew that such an unattractive male could have such a handsome side.


----------



## BuramuSama (May 31, 2013)

*What makes us human​*











*Kirigakure, Tengen's shack*

Tengen sat on the side of his bed, rereading the letter. He almost couldn't believe the contents. Appearantly, Lady Noe had arranged it so he could deliver the next batch of messages to Amegakure. She wasn't sure yet when he would be able to leave, but he would be able to go eventually. And there, a certain master Takashiro would examine him, as he was the leading expert on the field of mental recovery. 

It even said that there would be a 'temporary suspension of contract', meaning he would no longer be paid by Kirigakure for an undetermined time. Tengen was happy with this. Now he could freely pursue his past. And find healing.

The only thing that worried him ever so slightly was that a student of hers, someone called Meiji, would accompany him. Tengen could understand very well that on his own, he could crash and burn. But he had seen Lady Noe. And now a student of hers was going to help him with mental recovery. This could be bad

Still, this was more than Tengen could have hoped for. Villages weren't know for their kindness towards mercenaries. On the other hand, Tengen thought, they might be interested in the things in my mind. And that's why Lady Noe sends a student: to keep tabs on him. Or was this just paranoia talking?

No, Tengen said to himself. This is fear talking. Fear that has dominated my entire life. And now I'm going to find out. Find it all out. This journey might take him to places he might not want to go. But he was going.

Tengen stood up, feeling heroic all of the sudden. It had been enough. Always fearful. Always cautious not to set off a panic attack. But now, for the first time in his life, he was going to look for this fear. Get to the source of it all. And whatever it was, he would destroy it.

He looked out the window. There was no way he was getting another mission. Time to get a little stronger. To strengthen his body. Because by god, he was going to need it to hold out.


----------



## ?clair (May 31, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)?_​_The Akayashi's New Pet. (cont.)_​​
When I finished, Tsubaki-san, who had listened attentively and hadn't interrupted me one bit, leaned back in her chair. I sipped happily at the apple juice I had been offered post-story, feeling light-headed for a reason I didn't know of. Maybe it was from the relief of having told a superior about my findings, and that I wasn't alone. I shrugged mentally, concentrating on my very addictive juice. Tsubaki-san didn't mind the slight slurping sounds that came from the thin straw. 

After a moment, she questioned, "Namura, what is your opinion on this case?" She didn't seem too bothered about the memory loss part. I reminded her. She repeated the question with more force this time.

Sighing, I reluctantly left the straw, answering a short, "I'll say this again, I don't remember a _thing_. I'm more worried about my sudden amnesia thing, to be honest. About the patients and stuff... I think I do know something about it, really, but I can't just remember what." I returned to the juice. Tsubaki-san stared at me, a contemplative gleam in her eyes. I felt awkward.

Five minutes later, a strange sensation overtook me. I slouched in my chair, head lolling to the side, eyes shut and mouth parted a tiny bit. I was unconscious. 

The glass that had contained the lovely apple juice sat on Tsubaki-san's wooden desk. 

????????????????????​
_"Namura-kun, is there something you don't like about my office?" 

A velvety voice, so smooth, so perfect. It soothed my unknown fears, making me feel calm. Content. Then, a gentle smile, serene and heavenly, dimples appearing in somewhat gaunt cheeks. Pale, milky skin, the barest sense of kindness... elegance, dignity, propriety all defined him. Who was he, again? 

Ak...

"He did?" The raise of a perfectly arched eyebrow. So perfect, so flawless. "Asami-san?" 

Asami? Who was this Asami? A fire burnt in my gut, feeding on my blood and making my closed eyes twitch, the blackness that I could see yet not enveloping me. All I could hear with his voice. His perfect, perfect voice. That was all I needed. 

Aki...

Why was I acting this way? What had happened to me? When had I turned into a lovestruck?no, no. I wasn't... I was... where was I? About acting... pretending... why couldn't I remember? What was I thinking of?oh. Him. I was thinking of perfection. How could I forget? 

...hiko...

A smart black suit, his shoes shining brighter than any flashy ninjutsu, black hair slicked back and face aristocratic... I couldn't see him, because it was all black, black, black, but I could trace him. Why couldn't I see, though? Had I lost my eyesight?

No, I hadn't. The last thing I did remember was sitting in Tsubaki-san's office and...

...discussing? 

Akihiko-san.

_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 31, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha - *_Konoha White Faction_
Family Life, Part II

______________________________

There were three things I disliked the most in this world: annoying people, being woken up when I don't _want _to be woken up, and also having meals interrupted. Sometimes, one or two of these could be connected. Such was the case here. There I was, at the dinner table, about to eat... er, dinner - a warm, brown coloured soup my mum made, but before I could fill up, a knock was heard at the door. "_Oh hell no._" Was what I thought at that precise moment. If this was going to be some old lady with some stupid mundane task I was going to go ballistic. Among three things I disliked the most in this world, there were also one particular I refused to do under any circumstances. Chasing cats. 

Apparently it was some sort of proud, Konoha Genin 'rite of passage' thing, from way back in the old days. I went through this a while ago, and spent several hours just trying to hunt down that elusive feline. There were times when I wondered if it would be okay if I just blew it up with fire and tell the owner it ran into a furnace or something. Never had I tried so hard to gain access to some pu- I mean cats. Then again, after seeing that owner, I could hardly blame the cat...

But that was besides the point. The 'mission' sucked, and I refused to do it again. 

Thankfully, the interruption was not, in fact, an overweight rich lady who had magically lost her cat. Instead, it was two very normal, pleasant looking men wearing some miner's clothes, complete with a pickaxe each. "We heard there were shinobi in this area..." One of them said. 

"Yes?" My father replied to the miners, arching an eyebrow. "What do you need, exactly?" He asked, cutting straight to the chase, but masking his impatience with a veil of serenity and composure. My dad was actually worse than me when it came to missing meals, but he did a far better job hiding it. 

"Well, there was a cave-in at one of the mines and a bunch of our men are trapped inside. We've been askin' around this area, and we got a few helpers. But havin' a shinobi around would be mighty handy." The other man spoke, with a thick, somewhat unfamiliar accent. 

My father blinked, considering this. "I see." He said finally, and began turning. Oh God, he was going to get me to do this, wasn't he? I could tell he was. Actually, maybe he was just turning around to get his jacket... yeah. There's no way he'd send me out _now_, is ther-

"Jeeha, you should go. It'd be good training." He smiled deviously once he had his back turned, pushing his glasses up with a finger in a way that the light would hide the evil look in his eye. My dad was enjoying this, I could tell. I'd get him back for this later. Somehow. 

But right now, I was completely trapped. There wasn't any way I could get out of this without looking like some dick who just wanted to eat food. "... oh fine." I sighed, and looked at my mum. "Could you save some soup for me later? I'm gonna be _starving_ after this." The smell of soup lingered and hovered around my nose for a bit longer, teasing it... oh man, I was so hungry now.

"Sure." Mum said back, nodding. "Just don't come back too late, alright?" But I was already gone, slipping on my jacket. If I stayed behind any longer, I would have probably ended up devouring the soup out of sheer desperation. That, and I wanted to get this over and done with. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 31, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha - *_Konoha White Faction_
Family Life, Part III

______________________________

The walk to the mines was pretty bad. Thirty minutes, and I could feel myself getting hungrier as each minute dragged by. I should have brought like, a chocolate bar or something for the journey here. The place was on the outskirts of Konoha, in the forest area outside of the main village. Among other things, the trip was also a very awkward one. I didn't talk because I was too hungry and irritated, and the other two weren't much talkers anyway. Another thing that was weird was that... there was nobody else there. They said they got a bunch of other helpers, but there was only other three. Did the others already leave?

In any case, we soon arrived at the mines. It was fairly remote, with a few wooden carts scattered here and there to carry stuff. The entrance to the mine itself was just some boring looking cave which seemingly led to pitch black darkness. Wow, this was going to suck. "They're in there somewhere." One miner said, gesturing in to the tunnel. Wow, that was helpful. They were somewhere inside this huge maze of rocks, huh? 

"Can I have a lantern, then?" I ask, holding out a hand impatiently. 

"Don't you have like, fire jutsu to light the place up?" One of them asked, frowning at me as if I said something stupid. I resisted the urge to hit his face successfully. I was a true paragon of willpower. 

"Er... an exposed fire would probably get me killed down there." I spoke slowly, trying to make sure I didn't sound too annoyed. Weren't these guys meant to be miners and stuff? They should know this stuff. Weird.

"Ah, right." The other miner - the fat one - said, shooting a glance at the other one. From a nearby cart, he produced a faded and rusty lamp with a candle in it. My life was on the line of some scrap metal and a candle. 

But what ever. I took the lamp, lit it with a fire, and entered, trekking into the dark recesses of the mine. I hated it. Every step made a sound, be it through the echoing of my footsteps in this huge cave, or the sound of my foot crashing onto a puddle or something. Not only that, but this place was full of stupid twists and turns. Sighing, I collect some rocks along the way and place them on the ground, forming a pattern so that I wouldn't get lost and die or something. I walked on for what seemed like _hours _(I really hope it wasn't, but I lost track of time a while ago) in what seemed like circles, until I saw a familiar pattern of rocks on the ground. The very same one I made earlier.

I frowned. I _was _going around in circles! Giving a sigh, I turn back and try and make my way out. "I'll go and ask for some directions or something." In hindsight, I probably should have done that before, but I was in such a rush that the thought completely slipped my mind. Again, I walked for an age, but still no sign of light. I could have sworn the path wasn't this long. I turn a corner, and my eyes widen. 

It was the same pattern before.

"What the fuck?" I whispered to myself. This couldn't be right. There was no way I could go backwards when I was walking in a straight line. There was something weird going on here. And that's when I realized...

It all added up.

Two people as miners. They both said they found helpers from around the area, and yet when I set off, it was only just us three. Moreover, if there _were _helpers, there would have been more miners sent around to ask around. Not just two. And then there was the fact that they suggested I use an open fire in a mine...

I was in a secluded area, inside a cave which allegedly had a cave in before, and could most likely have a cave in again. No matter which way I went, I would wind up returning to the same place I came from before.

This was no rescue mission.

This was a trap, and I walked right into it. "Motherfuckers..." I mutter. But how could they do this? Did they use some sort of Doton to move the cave around? No, that would have been way more obvious and I probably would have felt the ground moving and shaking. This was something more subtle... 

Genjutsu.

It just had to be my weakest area too. I had no idea how I could break out of genjutsu. My grandpa never taught me how, and I never thought genjutsu was really all that important, since I figured only wusses used it (totally true, by the way). How would I break out, then? Wait. What was even their plan here? Wait for me to starve to death here? Or simply kill me? Placing my lantern on the floor, I sit down and concentrate. No, if they just wanted me to die, they could have casted an illusion way before this and just kill me that way. They wanted me alive... captured, maybe? This cave was probably just to soften me up. It would also explain why they came during dinner time as well... 

The palms of my hand were sticky with sweat, twitching ever so slightly out of nervousness. I was definitely scared. If they attacked me, I'm not so sure if I could win. I can't use fire here, and I probably can't fight too long on an empty stomach... but even so, if I could just get them to cancel out their genjutsu somehow, I could probably make a getaway quickly. Maybe. Hopefully. Taking a small breath, I rise up. My eyes had adjusted to the difference in lighting now. The lamp was not necessary any more. Assuming they were following me, they would most likely be the same. Meaning, we would be fighting on fairly even grounds. Time to take a gambit, then.
​


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2013)

Vora
_It?s Alright *[End]* [LT] ----Black Dog Version_

?I don?t??

Vora fidgeted a bit after everything was said and done, she had a new found goal added alongside with becoming a beautiful adult, but other than that she didn?t know what to do with Silvio. They were friends right? This is what this type of development leads too, what should she say? She looked up at Silvio as she stood outside his door, she wanted to express her gratitude for what he did for her, and what he put up with?Though nothing really 

?I never really had a friend before?? Vora said as she looked away from him, the sound of crickets made her realize how long she was over here, and the simple fact that it was dark outside it made her face red, ?So I?I don?t know what to say at this point??

Vora looked up at him, ??Tell me what I should say??

Silvio cracked a smile, ?How about a thank you, I?ll be happy with that, along with your address and phone number, so I can warm your bed tonight.?

?Such an unattractive person you are!? Vora yelled, ?Forget it!?

Vora cheeks puffed up as she begins to walk away, that person was the worst! He was a pervert and very rude! She got to the stairs before she stopped, but even though that person was like that. He was very kind and he listened her, he didn?t to pretend to understand her, and he helped her out a lot. She still wasn?t over the death of Maggie, but he helped her even if it was just a bit take one step forward.

Vora continued down stairs, starting tomorrow she will start getting stronger, she won?t be able to do missions yet, but that won?t stop her from moving forward. She would have to do it at her own pace, but its nice to know that someone was behind her, even if its just for a while, she had someone to call a friend.

Vora turned back around and saw Silvio looking down at her?

He waved at her and the only thing she could is smile at him! Maybe not today nor tomorrow, or a month later. She will one day express her gratitude for tonight, and not with just a simple thank you either?

Once she gets stronger, she?ll thank him properly?

For now he has to wait?

?I will get stronger!?


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2013)

Konoha! 

"The greatest village ever! The greatest restaurant ever!" Akira munched down on some grilled meat, he loved grilling the meat right at the table, watching it sear and shrivel slightly as it cooks up. He loved the joy it brought him, a sort of peacefulness that one finds when doing something so simple... So delicious. 

"YOU HAVE BECOME MY FOOD MEAT!" Akira grabs the meat with his chopsticks and shovels it into his mouth. "That's going to burn." Aika comments, watching Akira fan his mouth and chug tea. "The tea is hot." She remarks, the burning in Akira's mouth had already told him that though and his sister was not aiding his situation and WOW this tea is really hot.

"You should listen to your big sister." Aika comments, "Shut up. I'm fine." Akira swallows his steak and goes back to watching it grill. "Ah, Don'tcha love watching it cook?" He smiles a bit, "Reminds me of nothing." He nods, sitting back and watching the meat sizzle away. "Also, do i have a team?" He blinks a bit, "I don't know, do you?" Akira shrugs, "Didn't pay attention in class, don't even know how i graduated really... I think i just kind of phoned it in.." He nodded, "Yeah, pretty sure that's what happened." 

Aika sighed, she loved her brother, but he was a fool. "Look, Just... go have fun." Akira nodded, he loved fun. "Alright!" He smiles and leaped out of his seat, stomping the ground as he hit it. "By the by." He looked over at his sister, "Thanks." He smiled at her and ran off. "Ugh... I hate him, but i love him." She sighed and continued her meal. 

"OI!! ANYONE DOING ANYTHING FUN!" Akira shouts through the village, jumping atop a few buildings. "ANYONE!?"


----------



## River Song (May 31, 2013)

*Rika Shiromi.*
_Such a headache_. 

Rika sat, her back against the wall, her eyes fluttering shut as she stared up at the blue sky, her blank stare being almost haunting. Her father had been running the line today and had annoyed Rika with his pompous talk of Clans and respect, she had been at her wits end when she stormed out of the Shiromi compound. She much preferred this it was a picture of serenity, beautiful, quiet, she could feel the stress melt off her shoulders.

"OI!! ANYONE DOING ANYTHING FUN!"

Fucking brilliant.

Her head turned to the side, locks of her hair cascading down her face, she could tell the voice was coming from above her, a boy on a roof somewhere, as if he was begging to be knocked off. Sighing Rika stood up, before crouching down and springing to the wall and back flipping onto the roof adjacent to her. It was about time she got up anyway, and this was exactly the motivation she needed. 

She could feel the boys chakra two roofs over from her, she looked at him, her vacant white eyes staring directly at him, she took a deep breath in, never once looking away from him, the tension was palpable.

?IF YOU DON?T SHUT THE HELL UP I WILL PUT YOU IN A HOSPITAL?

Rika never liked tension anyway.


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2013)

River Song said:


> *Rika Shiromi.*
> _Such a headache_.
> 
> Rika sat, her back against the wall, her eyes fluttering shut as she stared up at the blue sky, her blank stare being almost haunting. Her father had been running the line today and had annoyed Rika with his pompous talk of Clans and respect, she had been at her wits end when she stormed out of the Shiromi compound. She much preferred this it was a picture of serenity, beautiful, quiet, she could feel the stress melt off her shoulders.
> ...



"Oh?" Akira turned to look at the person who shouted at him. "Hey! How you doing!" Akira didn't really notice the tension, well he did, but he doesn't really care, he was bored and boredom must be eliminated with extreme prejudice. "So, you know, you look kinda cute." He smiles at her and holds up his hand. "Names Akira, Nice ta meet cha." He sort of waved his hand at her hoping she would shake it. "I wonder if she likes movies... or video games, or tv... or playing baseball or basketball or something else... I don't know, what do girls like brain?" He thought to himself, looking up at his brain.

"I don't know." His brain shrugged. "Damn you brain." He sighed. "Wanna hang out and be friends?


----------



## River Song (May 31, 2013)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh?" Akira turned to look at the person who shouted at him. "Hey! How you doing!" Akira didn't really notice the tension, well he did, but he doesn't really care, he was bored and boredom must be eliminated with extreme prejudice. "So, you know, you look kinda cute." He smiles at her and holds up his hand. "Names Akira, Nice ta meet cha." He sort of waved his hand at her hoping she would shake it. "I wonder if she likes movies... or video games, or tv... or playing baseball or basketball or something else... I don't know, what do girls like brain?" He thought to himself, looking up at his brain.
> 
> "I don't know." His brain shrugged. "Damn you brain." He sighed. "Wanna hang out and be friends?



*Rika Shiromi*

" I was having a perfectly nice day until you came balling " she sighed, that wasn't entirely true but a little guilt never done anyone any harm. She flipped her hair back, tucking the stray strands behind her ear. She was analysing the boy, his presence seemed strong, there weren't any irregularities she could find, no shallow breath, no quiver of the heart. But every armour has its chinks and every boy has their weakness', it was just a matter of time before Rika found them.

"My name is Rika Shi... Just Rika" She could play a game here, she would bet a penny to a pound that the poor boy hadn't realised she was blind yet, giving away her surname would make it obvious, perhaps she could toy with him, he didn't need to know of her dojutsu anyway. 

"So... Akira" she almost hissed the name with distaste, sickly sweet venom dripping from her words.

"What exactly does 'hanging out' entail?"


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2013)

River Song said:


> *Rika Shiromi*
> 
> " I was having a perfectly nice day until you came balling " she sighed, that wasn't entirely true but a little guilt never done anyone any harm. She flipped her hair back, tucking the stray strands behind her ear. She was analysing the boy, his presence seemed strong, there weren't any irregularities she could find, no shallow breath, no quiver of the heart. But every armour has its chinks and every boy has their weakness', it was just a matter of time before Rika found them.
> 
> ...



"You have pretty eyes." Akira noted, "Anyways, Rika shi, just rika." Akira turned his back to her and rubbed his chin. "Hmm, I wonder." He thought about it for a bit, this girl seemed alright she was pretty nice. But he did wonder about the weird little hissing sound she made, was she part cat? Was there a nekozuka clan? "Are you a nekozuka?" He turned to ask her, but decided to not let the words escape his lips. Instead he decided to just smile at her. "Alright! Do you like movies? Or maybe you wanna just go hang out in the park? I like the park, it's comforting you know? the breeze in the trees and all the lovely sounds the birds make!" He grabbed her hand. "Come on! Come on! I'll show you!" The young ninja began to drag his new found "Friend" with him.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Decisions _



The way back home from mah little individual mission?s been pretty borin? there?s nothing to do other than wander ?round the village. Now that I think?bout it this place hasn?t changed at all since I came ta live here. As tha supreme existence I, tha king of universe, am, I must say this place is becomin? kinda small for me. As i think all of this random stuff, mah mind leads me to the memory of tha mission that I accomplished with mah servant numba two and three; durin? that one I had some troubles with that annoyin? pig cause of mah lack of physical strength...Should I step up mah morning training for a harder one?

Like hell, as if I needed it.

Soon enough I reach mah house, man, I wanna eat somethin?!! Bein?honest, between ya and me, the all mighty me had troubles comin? back so...Yeah, i had ta live off of fruit this last three days."hey mom, I?m ba...ck"a feeling of disappointment rapidly invades me once I see tha note placed on tha front door. Vacations?! for real?! damn, I leave for a week and she doesn?t lose chance to go somewhere with her friends; knowing? her I bet I will have ta cook mah own dinner since she wouldn?t leave anythin? in tha fridge.

*sigh*

Resigned I go ta mah room so i can take a shower and change mah clothes. It didn?t take long before I was finished; a white sleeveless T-shirt and blue shorts are everything I?m wearin? right now. As I look around mah own room I notice it hanging from tha wall, probably mom constructed that little shelf so it?s safe and not flying from one place to another within this dirty room that I mahself am proud of it. Coming back on topic, if ya wanna know what I was talkin?about, I?m gonna tell ya.

I stand up and walk slowly towards tha wall before taking it in mah hands. A wooden sword but not a normal one, it?s tha wooden sword that once was property of a gal that made me understand lots of things after a few days of knowin? her, a gal that became ridiculously special for me in a very short time...A gal I was not able ta save. 

I draw a bitter smile in mah face staring at tha weapon while rememberin?that mission. It wasn?t cool pal, to lose her that way. Then I remembered mah promise to that wench, ta Kiriha.

"I told ya we would be a team..."I what escapes from mah mouth before I could take a deep breath and this time smile as mah usual self would."Guess tha only way for it ta happen is carrying this with me from now on."I let out, understanding what that promise meant. All this time I had this sword in mah room takin?care of it like it was some untouchable treasure but with the last mission I understood that just mah skills aren?t enough when mah battle style is so predictable. This time I have decided to take "Kiriha" with me, so we can finally be a team. 
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 31, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
_Strength Training Part [2/6]: LT_

Maybe make something with his hands?  He began to ponder it a bit longer.  

*FORE*.

He began to push forward with powerful pumps of his legs, across a grassy field, towards a single target: one single rock about the size of a human head.  Then, he pulled back as his leg then collided with the rock and...boom.  For a split second the impluse of his foot colliding with the rock caused a stiff crack, but he knew he was fine.  The impact sent the rock soaring through the air.  Across the field, a trio of gofers bobbed up and down through a minefield of well dug holes, the quickly arrivind boulder blotting the sun out from their view.  It was flying, across the field, towards them as they bounced from hole to hole enthusiastically.  It landed with a thick thud, and they all exchanged glances, chuckling chitterously to each other before they held up sticks to indicate to Shizuo how far it'd gotten.  He sighed, running a hand through his hair as he eyed the rock.  All across the cavernous expanse of the field over on that side, dozens and dozens of similar sized rocks lay discarded in the same general area, unbelievably far from their starting position.  Nearby, a gofer popped up and set another similarly sized rock down in front of Shizuo.  He nodded in thanks with a smile to the little guy, turning to make his way back to the starting position.

He was pretty much fresh out of cash, so that definitely wasn't happening.  Would she be used to expensive sorts of gifts with how her family lived?  It'd probably seem silly in comparison, anyway.  Oh well.  Hands it is.

With a silent grunt of exhaustion, he rushed for the next rock in front of him, kick colliding with a crisp, clean, crack.  

*FORE.*


----------



## Island (May 31, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 6
Liquid Time

The rest of the clan laughed and shared stories about their day to day adventures, but mother and father sat in absolute silence, exchanging glances between each other and Grandpa Hyuuga who went on to himself about the state of the clan and how unprepared it was for the inevitable war between Black and White. Not only was Grandpa Hyuuga highly traditional, but he was also extremely jingoistic, apparently urging Konoha to intervene on Iwa?s behalf when Fuzen declared independence twenty years ago. Unfortunately for Grandpa Hyuuga, Iwa backed down and accepted the conditions of Fuzen?s independence before Konoha and its allies could intervene?

Mother attempted to make small talk, ?How long did it take for you to get here, Hyuuga, I mean, father??

?Just a couple of days.? Grandpa Hyuuga broke away from his mumbling to address mother. ?The journey didn?t take very long at all.?

?Oh, you got here quickly. What did you take?? Mother asked.

?Nothing.? Grandpa Hyuuga answered. ?I walked.?

?You walked?? Mother repeated.

?I walked.? Grandpa Hyuuga also repeated.

?Excuse me, Hyuuga-sama,? Nobou interjected from further down the table, ?But don?t you live on an island??

?I do.? Grandpa Hyuuga turned his attention to Nobou, ?Why do you ask??

I blinked a couple times, not knowing how to process this information.

?No reason.? Nobou shrugged.

Aside from that little gem of a conversation, dinner was otherwise uneventful. When everybody finished eating, Grandpa Hyuuga dismissed the table, and all but a select few members of the clan stuck around to chat with father or mother, and even some to talk to Grandpa Hyuuga. The rest went back home where they?d continue to be irrelevant to me for at least another year, hopefully longer.

Of course, the night was not over. Mother ?promised me? that I could have friends over tonight so that we may enjoy a more modern birthday party with cake, presents, and miscellaneous festivities. Even though I insisted that none of that was necessary and that I would be just as happy catching up on all those episodes of Professor Dochira, mother ignored my pleas, contacted all of my ?friends?, and invited them over for a night of ?fun and games.?

Wonderful.

---

Unbeknownst to me, my ?friends? made their over to the complex for the ?fun and games? that mother promised them. These friends consisted of Aburame Shinji, Akimichi Chouko, Nara Shikasuki, and Yamanaka Inoryo, the latter of whom I only knew through Chouko and Shikasuki. They approached the complex in one large pack, as if they got together beforehand to plan out how exactly to drag this out and make this day much longer and more tiresome than it already was...

?How many other friends does Hirari-chan actually have?? Shikasuki asked the group. ?I mean, I don?t really see her hanging around with anyone except maybe that Uchiha kid that one time.?

?You mean the crazy one?? Inoryo chuckled and went on. ?Makes sense.?

Inoryo, though I didn?t know him very well, wasn?t very difficult to get along with. He was easygoing and relaxed, but conversely very forward with others. If he felt that something needed to be said, he would say it, and if he felt that something needed to be done, he would do it. In that way, one could say that he was guy that everybody knew would make something happen. If the group wanted to do something, he?d make sure it got done, often planning and organizing everything so that all anyone else had to do was show up.

In that sense, we got along pretty well, at least we did the few times that we actually hung out or whatever. 

It meant less work for me since he was the one pushing for stuff to get done.

As per his heritage, Inoryo was tall and blond with bright blue eyes. He wore his protector on his forehead and a standard flak jacket and jumpsuit. Thinking back on it, his only notable features were bandages running down both forearms and a couple of piercings on his ears and nose.

Everything else seemed pretty standard. 

?She?s pretty nice.? Chouko shrugged. ?Sorta.?

??? Shinji didn?t really have much to contribute to the conversation, unfortunately.

?Hey, is that the Hatake kid up ahead?? Inoryu pointed into the near distance at Shizuo, who stood in front of the complex that they were quickly approaching.


----------



## ?clair (Jun 1, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)—_​_The Akayashi's New Pet. (cont.)_​​
_"Remember anything?" she silkily asked me, her lashes lowered slyly and long fingers intertwined, manicured nails sharper than a kunai. Tsubaki-san knew.

I breathed in, nodding. "I... I do now." I couldn't even muster up enough anger to yell at her for slipping a med in my drink. 

"And?" she urged.

"He tried to erase my memories while I was asleep. I never,_ ever _sleep without a blanket, no matter how tired or dazed I am."_​​
————————————————————​It took me some time to regain my senses. It wasn't everyday that my memories were erased then somehow triggered to be brought back, y'know. I was shaken, angry, and frustrated. The latter was from the knowledge that I hadn't been aware enough to stop him before he could, and that if I had maybe, just maybe, remembered, then this whole mess could've been stopped. I didn't have proof, but I was sure that Akihiko (the suffix was promptly trashed) was behind the kidnappings. I told Tsubaki-san about my suspicion.

She confirmed it.

"The Akayashi have been residing in Konoha for over... maybe six months?" she delicately put. "I haven't seen any of their children, except for what they gave me on their medical records. To be frank, I don't even think he has children. Summer camp? It ended two months ago. That little kid, Minato, I think he might be his actual son, but the DNA is faulty. We don't know if that's true or not, however, as the system's been down lately—we cannot say for sure, you understand?"

I gulped.

"Now, this never leaves the confines of this very room, but Akayashi has previously been accused of... well, it wasn't exactly _nice_. Best to keep it under wraps, even from you. Continuing, I've had doubts about that man, and I've come to understand that the Hokage wouldn't do anything about it until we bring him solid evidence."

She paused, a cunning look crossing her beautiful face. 

"Did you know that the Akayashi house has an underground laboratory, that was asked to be built separately and with utmost urgency?" The implications were not lost on me. I thanked her and left, not turning back.

Tsubaki Kaede leaned back in her chair, her eyes malicious. 

"Bingo."


----------



## ?clair (Jun 1, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)?_​_The Akayashi's New Pet. (cont.)_​​
Stealth was a specialty of mine. I could go anywhere undetected, perfectly invisible, no side-effects whatsoever: because it was natural to me. I didn't use jutsus, I just blended with the background. It was a game of observation, quick-thinking, and tremendous agility. My hair was tied back into a tight high-ponytail for convenience, one hand on my gun's holster, the other carefully held in the universal sign for chakra concentration, keeping my chakra level down. 

I crept along the hedge, maneuvering myself at the end of the line to slip in the gap between the hedge and the mansion's wall. I scanned the area?no one was out there. Perfect. Tsubaki-san had said something about a basement, which meant the latch was inside the house. I sighed, propelling myself upwards via a window still, catching the next one deftly. Forcing a minute amount of chakra into my palm so that I wouldn't fall to my untimely demise, I continuing scaling the wall, occasionally checking for an audience. Akihiko's office was on the bottom-most floor, which meant that after I reached the mansion's terrace, I would have to find an alternate route.

If only I was an Earth-user. I could've just tunneled underground to the basement. Feh.

Soon enough, I flipped up at the top, landing neatly on my haunches, crouching. The terrace was lonely. Wooden chairs, tables, a karaoke machine (undoubtedly for any guests, although I had never seen anyone except for myself and the mailman enter), some more miscellaneous things that I had no interest in. I finally spotted the staircase, at the very end of the right side corner.

"Damn, this is one huge house," I muttered, cautiously placing one foot below the other, my right hand still on my gun as my left held the railing. There was really not a single soul present in the house?aside from Akihiko, it was completely deserted. The thought made me shiver; if in the nightmarish scenario that I got caught, there would be no one to witness my death or possible mutilation. I had no idea what Akihiko did to the patients, but I knew it wasn't going to be pretty.

The two-story mansion was really beautiful, with exquisite drapes, plush sofas and embroidered cushions, the floor of darkest wood, the walls a shade of creamy brown. A huge chandelier hung from the ceiling, several glass pieces sparkling in the early morning light, appearing majestic. To my right, there were multiple doors, and to my left, a ginormous window that spanned the entire length of that side. Another winding staircase, then I was on the ground floor.

I had to find the latch, quickly. I sped past the corridors, doors and rooms, barely avoiding crashing into a large, antique-looking vase. Scowling, I veered left, walking straight and keeping an eye out for unwelcome presences. A wide glass door caught my attention, and I opened it, deciding to trust my instincts.

Unsurprisingly, it was an empty white room. Rolling my eyes, I almost rewound my steps, when I noticed something off about the walls. One section looked paler, while the other was grayer, nearly appearing edited in at the last moment. I knew no one but a very sharp person, or an average ninja, could have noticed it. Akihiko was obviously one of the latter, if the memory wipe was of any indication. 

I walked forward, pressing a small palm to the wall. I honestly didn't think of there being something _below _my feet. 

I fell underground with a loud scream.


----------



## ?clair (Jun 1, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)?_​_The Akayashi's New Pet. (cont.)_​​
_Humans... are fickle. 
They are weak, they are emotional, they are horrible, horrible, horrible creatures.
Once hurt by a human, you can never forget it, for they are irresistible. They build up a sanctuary, they snatch your heart, and then they crush it. 
Mercilessly. 

Humans... are twisted. 
They are weak, they are emotional, they are horrible, horrible, horrible creatures.
Once a human sets his or her sights on something, you can never say good-bye, for they are persistent. They plan it all out, they seek the perfect moment, and then they steal it away. 
Selfishly.

Humans... are cruel. 
They are weak, they are emotional, they are horrible, horrible, horrible creatures.
Once a human abhors, you can never rest in peace, for they are heartless. They seek revenge, they possess anger, and then they kill in cold blood.
Unfeelingly.

Humans... are sick. 
They are weak, they are emotional, they are horrible, horrible, horrible creatures.
Once a human changes, you can never get them back, for they are gone. They want recognition, they do anything and everything for it, and then they become the master.
Arrogantly.
​_​
????????????????????​My heart was beating a mile a minute, and I was frozen for a moment, my face with a light sheen of sweat and my bangs plastered to my skin. I swallowed back the nausea that persisted, reminding myself to bring a ladder the next time. I hated heights with a passion. Trembling ever-so-slightly, I stood up with my knees wobbling. 

And promptly collapsed again, my mouth open in a silent scream. 

"Ah, Namura-kun," tutted a dark voice, an amused lilt to it. "So frightened, like a little kitten!" 

"You... you bastard!" I cried, forcing myself to stand upright, pointing both my guns at his perfect face. I wanted to press the trigger and blow out his brains so badly, but I kept the urge at bay, shuddering violently. Sweat dripped down my temple, my neck, my back, feeling like a spider crawling on my skin. 

Akayashi Akihiko laughed, clasping his hands together behind his back, oblivious to the corpses behind him; torn up, their intestines on show for the world to see, entrails splattered on the steel work tables, splatters of blood and what I suspected to be acid on nigh everything. Akihiko, however, looked flawlessly clean, not a single drop of any of his foul chemicals on him. The experiment (I choked back a sob) he stood behind was... monstrous. Badly grafted horns erupted from the top of his head, his previously human features morphed into an animalistic snarl, his nose an elongated snout, shut eyes smaller than normal and cheekbones protruding. One of his arms was replaced with a short, stumpy and clawed limb. His lower half was nonexistent, a sheet laying tangled on the long steel table.

I folded over and emptied the contents of my stomach. Akihiko observed me happily, a manical gleam in his eyes. 

"What do you think, Namura-kun?" he shamelessly questioned as I spat out chunks of vomit, gasping heavily. I tilted my head upwards to glare at him, wiping my mouth, picking up my guns once again. How I wanted to kill this man... how much he deserved to suffer, how much he should be locked-up or given to the Torture and Interrogation department; how he'd be _begging_ them for dear, sweet mercy...

"I know, I know," he smiled serenely, a fake picture of warmth. I gritted my teeth. Not yet. "It's just so exquisite that you can't seem to express your awe. Isn't that right, Namura-kun?" The sound of my name on his lips sounded disgusting, like poison. "Why, Namura-kun, you're getting agitated! Now, now, there's no need to be so emotional, you know. It's bad for your health." 

The bastard had the audacity to _laugh_.

My patience snapped. 

I fired.


----------



## River Song (Jun 1, 2013)

InfIchi said:


> "You have pretty eyes." Akira noted, "Anyways, Rika shi, just rika." Akira turned his back to her and rubbed his chin. "Hmm, I wonder." He thought about it for a bit, this girl seemed alright she was pretty nice. But he did wonder about the weird little hissing sound she made, was she part cat? Was there a nekozuka clan? "Are you a nekozuka?" He turned to ask her, but decided to not let the words escape his lips. Instead he decided to just smile at her. "Alright! Do you like movies? Or maybe you wanna just go hang out in the park? I like the park, it's comforting you know? the breeze in the trees and all the lovely sounds the birds make!" He grabbed her hand. "Come on! Come on! I'll show you!" The young ninja began to drag his new found "Friend" with him.



*Rika Shiromi*
_Park?_

This boy was a bouncing bundle of energy, she had to admire that, didn't mean she had to like it. The boy had been gabbing on about a park or movies or some shit like that, but to be honest Rika had zoned out, just listening to the tempered thud of his heart.

_lub dub_

"Are you a nekozuka?"

_lub dub_

"Do I look like a cat to you." she said her head cocking as her blank gaze centred on him. She was about to turn away from the boy, his infernal yammering starting to grate on her nerves. Then suddenly the boy grabbed her hand, a bad move. Rika Tried to wrench her hand away, but she had to give it to the boy he was strong, and Rika was no pushover herself. But still she wouldn't tolerate being touched like this. Perhaps it was time to play another game.

"I've got a fun game we could play. In a minute I'm going to make some stupid, stupid people very very angry. The game is simple; you win if they don't catch you."

And with that she lunged toward the edge of the building pulling Akira with her before toppling off the edge and falling on some poor mans fruit stall, destroying everything in their way.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2013)

River Song said:


> *Rika Shiromi*
> _Park?_
> 
> This boy was a bouncing bundle of energy, she had to admire that, didn't mean she had to like it. The boy had been gabbing on about a park or movies or some shit like that, but to be honest Rika had zoned out, just listening to the tempered thud of his heart.
> ...



"Oi.... Why did you do that?" Akira looked at the fruit vendor. "Hey, i'm really sorry." He rubbed the back of his head. "You know, Stuff happens, gennins be gennins man." He chuckles a bit, "Damn it! You brats!" The vendor swung at Akira, but the young gennin dodged. "Damn old man..." Akira took off running at top speed. "Hey, Kitty Girl!" Akira shouted back, "Does this mean i win!" He chuckled a bit, leaping up and onto a couple roofs. "See! They can't catch me up here you know!" He smiled a bit and stretched. 

"Yeah... Victory is mine." He soaked it in, building tops always meant victory, unless they had ladders. Then it meant that his targets would come up to the top via a ladder and come after him. "Damn it... That's right... Ladders exist..." Akira sighed and jumped back down, rushing through the streets. "YOU'LL NEVER CATCH ME ALIVE!"


----------



## ?clair (Jun 1, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)?_​_The Akayashi's New Pet. (cont.)_​​
It was a flurry of movement, a sudden explosion of killer intent and a fight I desperately wanted to win. Akihiko didn't flinch when the bullet embedded itself in his arm, flickering inches away from my face and simply punching me in the gut. I flew back with a grunt of pain, crashing into the wall and seeing stars dance, my sight darkening and lightening. 

"W-why... would would you do this? _Why?!"_ I demanded, feeling my eyes moisten from pain and from sheer frustration. One punch. That was all it took to get me teary-eyed. Pathetic, Louvre, you're fucking pathetic. 

Akihiko shrugged, jutting out his lower lip as if to say, 'who knows?'

"Experimentation has always struck a happy chord in me," he said. "Kirigakure wanted an upgrade, and who else would they send for this kind of job than me? Honestly, the idea is flawless: half-human and animal hybrids are a brilliant combination! With the logic and common sense of a human, and the raw strength, special genetic features and mobility of an animal, Kirigakure would possibly become the strongest nation!" 

Fear ran up my spine. He was insane. Obsessive. I had to do something, fast, or else...

I didn't want to think about the consequences. 

Sucking in air, Akihiko still rambling in that passive-aggressive way of his, I formed a seal behind my back, praying desperately that this'd work. There were large tanks of water in the basement, so if I even exploded one of them, I'd have enough for _it_ later on. 

"Harikēn No Dangan!" I yelled, whipping out my guns at lightning speed, aiming them at Akihiko's surprised face. 

Like a switch had been flicked on, the tanks rattled hauntingly, cracks appearing on the thick metal and within a heartbeat, water broke out, flooding the basement. It rose, a gargantuan tornado that spanned half of the basement, standing protectively ahead of me. _Whoosh! _The water shot at me like a serpent, coating my guns and hands in a fat layer, chakra running in my veins. 

_BANG! _ Gunshots, gunshots everywhere. I didn't even know how I managed it, but I tried to aim as accurately as I could in the steamy haze of the water, vapor sticking to my skin. Akihiko tried to dodge, forming his arms in a 'x' to shield his torso. The water bullets rocketed at him, each one making him stagger backwards.

It was then that I realized that Akihiko, while he was strong, wasn't fast or mobile enough. All he had under his belt was his charm and strength. Vigor renewed, I attacked with more ferocity, using up at least half of my chakra. Akihiko stumbled, falling backwards and making the pooled-up water splash. 

Panting from the huge drain of chakra, I paused, trying to regain my energy as quick as possible. Damn. It wasn't my first time using Harikēn No Dangan, but it was still taxing. 

"Hah, you thought that _that _would actually beat me?" Akihiko scoffed incredulously. His elegance had vanished, and all that was left was an angry, mad and frazzled scientist. He was nowhere near my speed, fortunately, but he had a lot of raw strength. 

Strategy? Keep out of range. Simple and effective.

"No, but it allows me to do THIS!" I declared, forming another handseal. "Māji Mizu!" I relished in the shocked look he wore when he saw me merge with the water. Now, normal people would use this for hiding, but me? I'm not normal. Speeding at him with a concealed smirk, I, or rather, water lashed out at him, leaving a welt. The water in the tanks was extremely hot, yet it was comfortable for me because I, as a water user, had been trained for this stuff.

He growled, turning annoyed, and in his annoyance, turning reckless, which was what I had been aiming for. As long as I was faster, more agile, I could beat him. I detached myself from the water, returning to my normal, solid form. A grin threatened to overtake my features when Akihiko scowled at me through a black-eye, courtesy of the water bullets earlier.

My happiness did not last for long. 

"So, you managed to sneak in!" a familiar voice chirped. "How astonishing."

I was horrorstruck._ "T-Tsubaki-san?!" _


----------



## Chronos (Jun 1, 2013)

Jin & Son Goku
Ryoji Ivery and Celsius
Fated Gathering 
Shattered Souls and Broken Bones












​
Ryoji brewed out a smirk the moment his ears registered the sounds of the child's bellows. Without hesitation the child rocketed towards him with demonic intent, striking countless blows towards Ryoji, devised specifically for combating someone with the amount of skill as Ryoji. But withe ease Ryoji managed to parried each hit with the blunt of his sword, so simple and one denominational movement. Jin threw his fist with intent to strike the Frost Heirs mien, twisting his body, his feet gracefully pacing as he turned and evaded, twisted his body and swung his hand, with a rough tap of the hilt of his blade, Ryoji connected a clean smack on the child head. One which caused the body to loose footing and stumble a few feet away from where he the man stood, turning the body mien had darkened to the point which his portrayal of discontent could be view by both Ryoji and Celsius.


"Do you wish to continue to play, Ryoji? I believe that the child is taking this rather serious."


_*"I'm much more impressed. You noted that, but weren't quick enough to react. Have you and the beast come to conclusion?"*_


"How did he--"


_*"Ah I see. Very well then, but you know, I don't want to fight right now. And I'm not a  bully so if you'd be so kind to go about your way then that'll be great."*_


"He's mocking us."


"What are you hiding!? You still haven't answered my question from before! Son told me as much."


Ryoji rose his brow and he sheathed Yukianesa, his trusty ice blade, crossed his arms, pondering the idea that the beast and child seemed to had formed and alliance his eyes moved back to his summon, the Nymph of the Frost who looked down on the two, her gaze turned and her eyes closed. As if reading Ryoji's thoughts she did a maneuver that told Ryoji 'don't look at me. You brought this on yourself.' In which Ryoji just replied with a plain old smirk. Turning once more, he noted the child had already executed a technique, a flick of his fingers and a stream of flames had been wrought upon the Frost Heir. 

"Ah, so he knows our weakness?"


*"Whoa, that was close."* 

Ryoji exclaimed as he literally just stepped out of the way of the stream, and it hit the stone a few meters away. Jin's eyes had widen, he had managed to see the stream that coursed at speed unseen to the human eyes, of course even if they were to see it, they stream was so thin they would trouble to make it out of the other things in the surrounding. This man is unreal... how could he hold so much potential? What did this man went through to be able to rival Kages? What is he!?

"Damn y--"


*"I already told you, kid. I did it because you asked for it. If you wanted to beat a beast, you should left it to the pros."*


"I didn't ask for any of this."


*"Of course you did. Do you honestly believe you could beat the beats? I mean, you got a few hits in sure, and your plan could have worked better, I mean, if it was something else like man. But we're talking about a 20 meter beats here. And trust me, you can't beat someone like me who's seen hell and  conquered it."*


"What would you know about hell?"


_*"Can you elaborate?"*_


"Ryoji! Stop teasing the boy!"

Celsius spoke. And had walked towards the child and placed her hand over his head. A warm smile had been placed on her lips. Ears as sharp and knifes, eyes of blue, skin of dark, her overall composure had completely 180'd. Although she held a an aura of a human, he could sense the myriad of chakara that she molded, she was nature itself, but somehow, Ryoji's power had the same feel, they had both the same aura about them, he couldn't make it out completely, but that moment three months ago, when Ryoji and his summoned united to become the Sage of Frost, it was as they has turn into an element itself. These people, who were shrouded in mystery... who where they?

"Please, we meant no harm. Ryoji actually thought it might work better if we sealed the beast instead of destroying it."


"Why? Why me, then?"


_*"There wasn't anyone else, I would've sealed it inside me but my own seal doesn't allow it. I'm bound to the Nymph, it cancels all the other techniques, element-wise at least."  *_


"With your power you could have killed it."


_*"I could. Maybe. But then again, you seem to be quite ignorant about history, kid. In a way, these beast form the fabric of the world. Taking them out might just disrupt a balance."*_


"Huh?"


"We've spoken to much, till next time child."

With that, Ryoji brewed a smirk and began to wave, Jin reacted and before they could leave he extended his hand and tried to garb hold of his clothes, the moment he tried he faded into his image, what was this? He turned and saw as the image dispersed. Was this man, really so fast to leave a after image?

"Who is this man?"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2013)

_**The Prodigy Rita Mordio**_

?Subject is currently at rest. Heart rate: forty bpm (beats per minute). Body temperature is thirty-seven degrees Celsius. Blood pressure is one-twenty over eighty. Finally, respiratory rate comes in at fourteen bpm (breaths per minute. All vitals are stable; subject is in peak physical condition.?  A masculine voice boomed off an intercom connected to a computer panel.  A flurry of types rang against the panel as slim fingers, belonging to a young female, where gliding on top the keyboard. A thirty-four inch monitor displayed numerous strings of numbers, raw data, that only the most erudite could process and turn into coherent information. Everything displayed on this screen was collected from the past three months, all of it on the monster of Iwakgaure, her weapon. Multitudinous factors and variables were covered in this experiment ranging from battle instincts, response time, ninjutsu capabilities, physical might and interactions with others. All ground was covered to answer a very simple question.

What is the perfect weapon?

It is a question that has plagued the brilliant mind behind the development of this weapon for many years. Does the ultimate weapon not require any sleep? One would think yes, for a weapon that requires no sleep can forever stay on patrol, fully aware of its surroundings, but such a development is unnatural and almost impossible unless it?s inorganic and such technology is non-existent. Is the perfect weapon a being unfit for emotion? Emotions are the rawest of feelings, a natural instinctive of the mind that has led to the downfall of the most powerful of men because of their inability to cast aside this part of themselves to look at the bigger picture. Still, there are cases supported by well known unarguable data that emotions can also allow one to push themselves to perform miracles, pushing the body to the utmost in order to perform far beyond its ability even when embraced by death. 

?So many variables, so many factors, arguments and data supporting both the positive and negative?just how will you develop?? 

A slim finger slid across a key board and to black button, a sudden light sounding screech reverberated from out the speaker the finger twitching in response to the noise, before it completely disappeared and replaced by the sound of rustling. 

?S-sorry ma?am, h-how can I help you??

??Put Nori on, now.? Her voice was gruff and slightly masculine. A brief amount of time passed before a younger woman was speaking from the other side.

?Rita-sama just how may I be of service?? Eloquent with her words with a hidden irritation, a stark contrast to Rita who was very frank. 

?Is it time yet??

?Yes my lady, they?ll be calling soon. Is there anything else I can help you with??

?The incident during battle simulation #123, have you found out how it occurred??

???.No, but all evidence points toward an outside job. I discovered that the powder used in the bombs were a particular brand only used by the Howling Voice Guild. Unfortunately, being what they are, it?s nearly impossible to found out who they were hired by or what operative it was that managed to infiltrate the facility.?

?Howling Voice huh? That?s all I need.?

?Y-?

Rita abruptly cut her off while raising from her that rolled out from behind her. The silent room quickly filled with the clicks of her heels colliding the steel floor as she walked up toward a giant glass tube melded into the ground and the rooftop, a sun roof up above allowed a spectrum of light to shine through. In the middle of the glass tube laid a person in the bed unmoving. A tall figure dressed in long gold cloak with white trim, long midnight colored hair covered the face while it flowed down the sides of the table like an endless abyss. Slowly approaching the glass her fingers began to glow each with kanji written on them before laying her hand on the glass. Her fingers seared the glass before it began to descend into the ground below.

_?It?s time to wake up?Retsu.?_

There were no spoken words between the two as Rita began to turn on her heel with the sway of her coat. The being that lay atop the table was already on its feet, with no wasted movement, before Rita could even fully turn around and was methodically walking behind her. A soulless expression that stared straight ahead, a shadow so black that all light was engulfed in its wake while even overtaking darkness itself. The pair walked silently before reaching a door to exit the room. The door swung open illuminating the entire room with the sun outside, it was time to move out.

_?Offspring you know what you must do, the order is simply, show them why you, Retsu Wakahisa, are the holder of Chomei, why you?re called the monster of Iwagkaure!?_ 



​​


----------



## ?clair (Jun 1, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)?_​_The Akayashi's New Pet. (cont.)_​​
"Surprise," she dully waved, dismissing Akihiko. The injured man shot an irate look at her, but left. "Did you like my work, girl?" I should've known. Goddammit. To think that I told everything to my enemy, even if unknowingly!

"So, you're the one pulling the strings," I deduced rather lamely. Tsubaki's lips twitched. "Can I just ask you... why?" I expected the same answer as Akihiko's.

"Akihiko might have told you," Tsubaki disinterestedly examined her long nails, a frown marring her forehead, "and my reasoning is the same as his, albeit I have a more important role in this little event." 

"That's all I needed to hear," I informed her, lowering my shoulders and tilting my head, fingers on the guns' trigger. 

"Good, because I don't want to waste any unnecessary time." 

Tsubaki was faster than Akihiko had been, and thus, more challenging. I didn't know if I could beat _her,_ but I'd be damned if I didn't try. I didn't dare try Harikēn No Dangan because of the toll it took on my chakra. Every second mattered, and if I didn't want to be pummeled into the ground, I had to be quick. Luckily, I had tipped off a chunin administrator about this entire situation before even thinking of sneaking in, and I hoped that the ANBU would be quick.

"Hrraaaah!" I growled, kicking her in the ribs, making her utter a soft grunt. She retaliated by crouching down and sweeping a long leg under my feet, making me stumble and land on my posterior, wincing. I barely caught her leg when she tried to stomp on my chest, arms shaking with effort. With great willpower, I flipped her over, now kneeling over her.

"Give it up, Tsubaki," I suggested irritably, knowing that if this kept up any longer, I'd be unable to fight. 

"Cliche," she rolled her eyes. "You're gonna try and turn me 'good', aren't you? Let me tell you this: my loyalty only lies with Kirigakure, and always will. Nothing you or Konoha might say will change my mind. Forget it." 

I bit the inside of my cheek. "...what will you gain from this, Tsubaki? Sure, your village will gain more power, but does that really matter? Think of the?"

"My village," she interjected venomously, eyes boring holes into mine, not attempting to push me off of her, "is more important than fifty-three, useless, nearly _dead_ patients."

I could sort of understand her feelings. I would die for Konoha, and have no qualms about it. But... this was new. This was about people who had lives, other people who cared for them, loved them. They had feelings too. Tsubaki was just following her heart, and I couldn't blame her for that?yet, I still hated what she did. It was how humans worked; they thrived on hypocrisy and double-standards. I was no different, Tsubaki was no different, and our villages were no different.

"They'll throw you away when the job's done, you know." 

"...I know that, girl."

"You're fine with that?" I couldn't believe her.

"Maybe. It's my purpose, after all."

It was too bad, I thought when the ANBU arrived seconds later, grabbing Tsubaki roughly, because I had liked Tsubaki. She was unusual. 

Like me.


----------



## ?clair (Jun 1, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)?_​_The Akayashi's New Pet.
Arc End_​​
Everything had gone well, all thing considered. Akihiko had been caught immediately, Tsubaki had been put into jail, awaiting proper judgement, and I had been praised by the Hokage's assistant. The Hokage himself had been unavailable the entire week, so I didn't mind. A praise was still a praise, and I was literally glowing as I walked back to my apartment, some of the population sending me smiles. I felt happy. For once, I wasn't ignored as the orphan or the failure. 

I finally got my happy ending.

For now, at least.

[Arc Posts:           ​


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 1, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*
*Kirigakure, training grounds*

As per usual, Tengen went to practice his swordplay. Weighed down by a couple of big stones, Tengen started swinging. Then he noticed him. Sitting there, watching. With weird goggles. Weird appearance altogether. At first Tengen tried to ignore him. But something about that guy got under his skin.

Eventually, he dropped his sword to the ground.

'WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT'

The man looked around, as if there would be someone else.

'YEAH, TALKING TO YOU. Stop looking at me all the time, you're getting on my nerves.'

He got up and looked somewhat perplexed.

'That was rude. Normal people would ask me to go somewhere else politely.'

What was up with this guy. However, Tengen felt like showing off.

'You know, if you want to see expert swordsman play, you can just ask. Maybe I could give you a couple of lessons.'

'So you're good at swords? As good as the swordsmen of the Mist?'

Tengen loved this. Whoever this boy was, he was just easy to impress, he could tell.

'Yeah. I'd join them, but I'm a mercenary you know. I don't let anyone tell me what to do. I mean, in the end they still have bosses above them. I don't. If I don't like it somewhere, I leave.

The other guy made his eyes smaller, as if he had found a prey.

'My name is Meiji. I'm sure my teacher mentioned me.'

'Oh. That's you'

Hahahaha. This was rich. This guy was going to have to help him? A weirdo with goggles and too long sleeves. At least he was going to be good for his confidence.

'If you want, I could show you a couple of moves. If we're going to go on a roadtrip together, you need to know how to handle yourself.'

Meiji's eyes seemed to have small fires burning in them now.

'How kind of you. I do know a couple of things. I hope it's enough to impress you.'

'We'll see. Now (grabs sword) let's go!'


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 1, 2013)

*Kirigakure Training Grounds
*
Meiji stood up on his hands rising to his full...'height' as he then flipped over and bowed to Tengen.  "Have to bow to your opponent before you rattle their cage."

For a second it didn't seem like he was going to move, then he reached into his ninja pouch and pulled out an collapsible spyglass, pulling it out to peer at an enlarged Tengen.

"That's a _really _large sword.  Are you overcompensating?" Meiji inquires, cocking his head with a child's simplicity.  "Anyway, if you're going to go all out, I guess I have no choice..."  Through the fabric of his sleeves, he begins making handseals...

-------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hatake Shizuo*
_Strength Training Part [3/6]: LT_

Alright, so something you made yourself?  That might not actually work out.  There was that pawnshop down the street from his house, maybe he could work out a purchase there...

Pushing ahead, Shizuo was on the cliff face of the Hokage monument, progressing upwards atop Minato's nose.  It was his fourth time up; each time he took another bundle of freshly cut lumber up with him.  Once he reached the top he took the time to soften the ground so he could lodge the pickets in, and then align another portion of the fence together.  Then he'd climb back down, get more lumber, and climb back up another Kage's face, and repeat the process.  It was a secondary fence, incase someone happened to fall past the first, but he felt he was doing the village a great service by erecting it.  He repeated the process every few months or so, but it wasn't that difficult by his standards.  The Hatake could feel himself getting stronger as he continued.  But then he found a bit of shit in his soup.

Ahead of him, there was a huge boulder just...stuck to the cliff face.  As if someone had applied chakra to bar his way.  Shizuo's eyes narrowed as he observed it, and decided how he'd handle it.  Pushing forward with a burst of chakra, he collided with it head on, but it didn't budge.  So, at the pawnshop, what did he even sell?  Hirari didn't seem like the sort that was easily amused or impressed.  

With a loud thud, he collided with the boulder for the seventh time...and it fell.  His eyes widened as he realized his mistake; if it was dislodged, it'd fall on whoever was there.  He groaned silently, pushing the boulder up with the brunt of his shoulder, the huge thing rolling roughly against the cliff face as the Hatake eased it up towards the top of the monument.  This was going to be a long day...

Cenn frolicked up next to Shizuo, and the genin gently patted his head.  All towards the left and right of them spanned a completed secondary fence, and Shizuo rested quietly with his back to the boulder.  Taking a light sip of water, he watched his dog, and an idea suddenly struck him.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hatake Shizuo*
The Hyuuga Complex
_Hirari's Birthday: LT_

I was born with pretty exceptional hearing.  I'm not sure what it was, but I've always been pretty sensitive to sound waves.  That's why when I heard someone calling behind me, I instinctively turned to see who it was, but immediately regretted.  In my hands I held a wrapped and bundled little parcel, and Cenn hid behind my legs as the other four approached.  A gave a good natured smile to introduce myself; more than likely they'd do enough talking for the five of us.  Even if Shinji was almost as silent as me, at times.  Perhaps it wouldn't be so hard to arrive, if I could blend in with these guys...they seemed a nice enough bunch.


----------



## ?clair (Jun 1, 2013)

Yozora Tensei
—Mosaka’s Bar, Western Amegakure.

Act I: Earning One’s Respect [LT]. 

​
_Weaknesses are something everyone has. My weakness? Why would you like to know—so that you could stab me in my back when you felt like it? No. Hah, never would you be able to even think of anything ill towards me, for I would instantaneously know. Let it be known that nothing is more precious to me than my own wellbeing. I kill in cold blood.

Don’t get me wrong. I don’t really mean that. 

My method of killing was different; I assaulted the senses, emotions and thoughts of a human being. I never once struck a human, not ever. Even in spars, I attacked them verbally. At most, I used genjutsu; by now, I myself didn’t know when I used them, having subconsciously exerted a simple ripple of change every now and then when I felt like it.

I played on whims, spontaneity and my charm. That didn’t mean I did not plan. The entire foundation to my all-knowing infamy was planning. Without plans, there was nothing. The ninja world was built on plans—aspirations and dreams also, but it was mapping it all out that made the historic Five Great Shinobi Nations a reality, now divided into two halves: the Black, and the White. 

But, just for the sake of it, my weakness… what would it be?

I didn’t even know what it was. _
————————————————————​I strolled down an unknown path, merrily whistling. Wary glances were thrown my way from the few that actually knew who I was, suspicious and trying to reach into the depths of my maze of a mind, their eyes narrowed in concentration. What was he about to do now, I could feel them think (and they probably were), assassinate the daimyo? I chortled out loud, more curious glances turning my way. As if. They truly were pathetic; could they not even remember it correctly? I had killed his son, not the daimyo himself. Not to mention, the daimyo was a mole—they must thank me for this small mercy. In Amegakure, no one butted into another’s business, letting them run free. A murder, as long as it wasn’t in the city’s territory, was ignored. Especially if it was the murder of a White native. 

Slipping the poison into his drink was painfully easy. They should feel gratuitous that I even bothered, even if it was just for my personal gain; the brat was getting too annoying to deal with, trying to invade the outskirts of Amegakure and build a vacation home there. Ridiculous, and horribly sad—for him, that was. He was dead now, though! How could he feel? I chuckled. 

Nothing that opposed me, directly or indirectly, could live while I existed.


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 1, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*
*Kirigakure training grounds*

Tengen allowed Meiji the first move. This was a mistake. Meiji launched a barrage of kicks, and Tengen could only barely block them. Such speedy attacks. But not quite as powerful. A single hit wouldn't take him out. So he should take one attack and then counter with a strike of his own.

Meiji struck Tengen in the gut. But his foot got grabbed and to Meiji's astonishment, Tengen swung his sword with one hand. With a quick spin, he grazed the blade and used the resulting force to twist free and backflip to take some distance. One hair fell to the ground. That had been close.

Tengen stood ready to attack, but was stopped by a thrown Kunai. He easily blocked it. Meiji kept backflipping and now threw two Shuriken. Tengen almost laughed. They were badly thrown, and not even that fast. A simple duck and he had dodged them. Tengen prepared to jump up do an aerial attack at the standing Meiji. Then he noticed them. Wires. He was in mid-air. There was no way to dodge. The only thing he could do was twist his body  and only suffer surface wounds.

'First blood'

Meiji's voice was calm. Not mocking, not joking. Just an observation. Right as he planted his feet into Tengen's stomach. Tengen couldn't believe this. This kid was faster. At least as good at Taijutsu too. And those Shuriken techniques... At that point, Tengen realized there was only one way to win. Land one, powerful hit. There was no way Meiji was stronger than him. That much he could tell. All he had to do was reduce his reflexes and aim. And both could be done easily.

'Nice going. But I'm going to end that here. Kirigakure no jutsu'


----------



## Island (Jun 1, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 7
Liquid Time

Inoryo glanced at Shizou for a second and then at Chouko, Shikasuki, and Shinji. Chouko and Shikasuki chatted between themselves about something random, and Shinji simply looked onward, awaiting whatever instruction that Inoryo gave next. Inoryo gestured toward Shinji about Shizuo, but Shinji simply shrugged.

?Shizuo-kun!? Inoryo called Shizuo as the group approached. ?I didn?t know you were invited. You could have met up with us beforehand or something.?

Not awaiting Shizuo?s response, presumably because he didn?t have one, Inoryo continued, ?Hisa-sama told us to just walk in.?

Inoryo looked back at the group one last time and motioned for them to follow him into the complex. The three of them and presumably Shizuo did as instructed, following behind Inoryo and entering the Hyuuga Complex.

The five young shinobi entered the complex to just a handful of branch family members having a casual conversation in the living room and a couple more moving between the dining room and the kitchen with dirty plates of food and silverware. However, there was no mother, father, or even Grandpa Hyuuga to be seen. The complex was otherwise quiet and empty, devoid of anyone that the group would be interested in talking to?


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2013)

Vora 
_Take It Your Way [One Month Ago LT]_

?Be safe now!?

?I will!?

Vora waved goodbye to her grandmother as she started jogging, it?s been one good month since she was cleared from the doctor, and she was able to go back to work like she used to. She decided to take it one big bite out of her training, so starting next month she will be with her teacher for a whole month or maybe even more. So Vora made sure she spent time with her family, Silvio was out for a mission but she didn?t want to see him just yet. In her heart she still wanted to be a bit stronger before she did the proper thank you.

So today Vora was going to visit her grandmother?s old friend to drop off some apples and peaches, and in return her grandmother would let her stay in the bookstore for as long as she wanted. The old woman lived outside of the village gate near the farming area, so it was going to be a bit of a trip. Though Vora didn?t mind, she came to love taking in the sights of the village. Ever since she made that promise to herself, things looked a bit different than what it used to be.

Vora dodged people as she ran out the village, her legs were already burning, but it just made her want to go faster. The burning of her whole leg made her want to push further and further! She was going to get stronger and anyone under her protection was going to be safe. 

Vora went up the path that leads to the farming area, it was bit rocky but the sight was what made the track worth wild. Vora slipped a bit but she caught herself with her hands and continued on, the only reason she didn?t like going up here was how slippery it was! She got up the hill and looked at her village, and something that was welling up inside of her as she looked down upon it.

She straightens up the bag on her chest as she continued to admire the sight, the village looked so small and they were like insects. 

??.? Vora turned around as she began to head down the hill but it was still a ways to go to get to the farming area.  As she made her way down the hill, the slipperiness of the rocks caused her to stop a couple of times.  Vora grumbled to herself as she realized that if she continued to go down in this motion it would take her the whole day just to get there.

Vora went back up the hill and couched down to the ground?

She was going to jump, if she was coordinated enough she would land down, but if she wasn?t it was a one way trip to injuring herself.  Vora positioned herself as if she was on the track, her upper body down on the ground and lower body up. 

?Now!? Vora screamed at herself as she got up and rushed down the hill!

The rocks flew up in the air as fast as she was going, but that was the problem!  When her feet planted on the ground it went back up in the air and then right back down, and then up in the air again! Vora tried to slow herself down but her foot turned the wrong way and she rolled down the hill. Her body rolled and her bag swung right off her as the fruits spilled out on the ground.

Vora felt her body in the air before crashing down to the ground, but she rolled a bit more before coming to a complete stop.

?Bad move?? Vora smiled, she was in so much pain, if she moved there was a jolt in her lower leg. So Vora just stayed on the ground, she was going to move, just not now?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 1, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha - *_Konoha White Faction_
Family Life, Part IV

______________________________

"Hey." I call out, into the cave. It felt weird, just calling out to something I couldn't see. Equally, the long echo my voice made sent slight chills down my spine. Was I actually just alone here? Shaking that thought out of my head, I continue: "I've caught onto your plan. If you're going to attack me, just attack me." I hold out a palm. "If not, I'll just make a fire and kill us all." I gulped. Obviously, I wouldn't actually do that, but I was hoping this bluff would be enough to lure them out. And thankfully, it was. 

Footsteps were heard, and as if coming out of thin air, two bodies melded back into existence. It was the two miners, but no longer dressed in miner clothes. Instead, they each now wore a light blue gi, with some sort of mask obscuring their face. Not unlike the ones ANBU would wear. "What gave us away?" The first of them said, stepping forward.

Despite myself, and the situation that I was in, I smirk smugly. "Everything was fishy from the start. You said there were helpers, but there were only us three when we came here. And neither of you knew that an uncontained fire inside an underground mine could be dangerous." I gesture with a thumb to the pitch darkness behind me. "What really gave it away was that I would keep going back to that very same spot, though. Even when I was going in a straight line. When I tried to leave, I got back to that area. That was when I realized this was just a genjutsu." I needed to stall for time. There were two of them here. I still didn't know which one was casting the illusion...

The masked man spoke again. "Not bad. But even so, what are you going to do here? You have nobody to help you here, and I am easily enough to defeat you here. You can't even use your ninjutsu in here without killing yourself too." I narrowed my eyes, and I take a small breath. I knew which one was casting the illusion. The slip of his tongue with the "I am easily enough" was all I needed. That, coupled with the fact that the other guy wasn't doing anything but staring at me gave it all away.

I had to make my move here.

With a sudden pulse of speed, I blast myself forward with a Shunshin, aiming to throw a punch at the masked man. My intention was to feint, flip, grab his shoulder and throw him down before rushing the other guy and escaping. However, the other man moved before I could use this plan, his body ducking underneath my punch and turning around like a snake, his movements slippery and fast at the same time. On instinct, I take an immediate step back, just in time as an uppercut narrowly missed me. "_He's good._" I thought. Dangerously good. But I had to be better here.

Dropping down low, I sweep my feet across the ground to try and trip my opponent up, but he was once again too quick for me, jumping up  into the air, and maneuvering his body into a flying kick. I take another side-step, and avoid the attack, but the masked man quickly moved into the offensive again, charging towards me with a fast flurry of strikes and kicks. He was pushing me back.

... but what if that was a good thing? For a moment, I turn around and glance at his partner, who was still concentrating on... what ever, and I smirk. Though, this drop in concentration alone was enough for my opponent to break through my defense, slipping an attack underneath my guard and slamming me on the chest with an open palm thrust. I grunt in pain, but I wasn't quite going down yet. Gritting my teeth, I leap up into the air and swing a kick at him, only to be dodged again, as he slipped behind me, ready to strike me again. This time, however, I was ready, catching his palm with my hand and grabbing his wrist. 

I needed to do something about this guy first.
​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 1, 2013)

Jin and Son Goku LT

Within the mind, these two spoke, while one stare at the humongous primate before his sights, the other witnessed the boy and spoke. The two had learn to finally interact, to speak to each other with much trouble getting in between, but even so the conversation had turn the to the most interesting, Jin lifted himself within the world his mind has drifted towards the darker ends, edges within the halls that seemed to has no course, it was as if he walked in the same spot, the walls were the same, the floor had it tears on his past, areas were locked with chains build out of his own inept ability of flames, and the woman was nowhere to be found, nowhere to be seen. Near another corridor towards the left, there sat a beauty, a woman clad in silver armor with a chain strapped around her neck, at it's end there held the key, a key that flail like flames dancing to the spectacle of moonlight. Jin left in awe had stopped and she entailed turned and witnessed the boy eyes pasted on her. With a slight smile, she turned once more and continued with what she had been doing prior to when he arrived, meditate. 

Closing her eyes, and loosing herself in thought, as flames of azure pigment began to swirl gracefully around her, Jin noted she and him shared a resemblance. One that was almost uncanny, like that of a mother or probably as sister. He couldn't quite tell, but even so he began to pace ever so slowly towards her, with his hand extended and his soul radiating, questioning her existence, when his hand was within reach.

-BLAM!-

A thunderous impact where met with his ears, snapping him out of his mind, and back towards reality. A sigh escaped him, and he turned his gaze towards yonder, he noted a small girl laying on her face, brutalized, and ragged, as if she had fought an army and walked out there alive, but lifting his gaze slightly up the hill, he noted residual pieces of earth yanked of the ground, trees and branches all over the ground, the earth it self was trampled and it seemed to lead to a certain person. When he made the conclusion he murmured under his breath.

"What a wake up call...."

And quickly retaliated with.

"Nice fall clutz. Hey, wake up. Don't tell me that you're dead already."

The boy said while he continued to stay down, sitting calmly in his spot. Awaiting a reaction from this young girl.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2013)

Vora 
_Take It Your Way [One Month before LT]_

"Nice fall clutz. Hey, wake up. Don't tell me that you're dead already."

Someone noticed her! Vora didn?t even move when he called her out, she let her face burn bright red as she lay on the ground. Someone saw her fall, so she slowly moved her hands to her face, trying not to make any obvious movements that hinted that she was alive. Why didn?t her control work? She should really start drinking her milk and taking her vitamins. Though that didn?t escape the fact that she had fallen flat on her face, and she was just lying down on the ground.

What was she going to do? He couldn?t see her face! Just in case they knew each other or if they see each other again she didn?t want to be recognized as the girl who fell flat on her face because she couldn?t stick a landing! A true lady didn?t fall like this, Vora embarrassment reached a new height as she slowly got into beetle position.

Please leave, leave, leave, leave, leave, leave, leave, leave, leave!!! 

Vora peeked through her fingers as she looked at the way the voice came from! She only saw the hair and she covered her face again!  Why was he still there!? If she was knocked out, she probably be in a coma because this idiot didn?t check on her! Vora whimpered at the thought of him coming over here.  Her mind was rushing, what could she do? She couldn?t stay here and wait for him to leave, she had to go to that old woman house and her grandmother was going to get worried if she didn?t make it home before night fall.

Then a light bulb clicked inside her head as she realized that she was aiming to become a true and beautiful lady. And even if ladies fell flat on their face and tore up her outfit, she would still get up and continue walking with her head held high. 

Vora finally got up! Her head held high and dirt clinging to her hair, but she was going to be a true lady. She was going to do this right, Vora brushed the dirt out of her outfit and began to walk, but as she held her head high she didn?t realize the root that was growing about ground and she ended up tripping again!

?I wanna die?? Vora whimpered as she let her face eat dirt?.

God please strike her down where she stood?This, she couldn?t deal with this embarrassment!


----------



## Chronos (Jun 1, 2013)

Jin and Son Goku LT

She began to move, causing him to rise his eyes brow and witness her place her hands into her head, covering her embarrassment. He stood quite as he saw her twitch and turn and curl into a ball, witnessing such a spectacle, he honestly didn't know how to react. Son Goku the beast who had been spectating also was witnessing everything too, he couldn't help but scratch his head trying to figure what this young lady was doing, as she stood, with now noted gumption and pride she began to walk and Jin noticed that a branch was stuck on her clothing, one that was still rooted on the earth, when he was about to voice himself she fell once more, he head meeting the ground and Jin laughing at the spectacle.

"Is she serious? Has this child juts learned to walk?"

Spoke Son Goku as Jin led out his noted enjoyment. Sitting still neatly on the ground he looked towards the girl who was messed up in dirt and what seemed to be rags at this point, had just fallen flat, again, this time he was awake to witness it.

"Well you seem to have a contract with the earth. Try not thinking of looking cool for a bit, works wonders."

Said the void as he outstretch his arms and folded them behind his head, trying to escape once more back to his mind, finding that woman in his soul has always been a hassle and though he didn't much care for people, at this point he wouldn't help this girl, although he managed to have a better sight of who was before him, she was dark-skinned and of hair of white eyes of amber. But minding her meant loosing his mind space, something he treasured, something he conquered. Madness wouldn't forgive him if he ignored him, he's earned enough enemies already, one more wouldn't matter.


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2013)

Vora 
_Take It Your Way [One Month before LT]_

Was it possible there was someone worse than the perverted unattractive horrible personality person that was Silvio? Silvio would at least help her, this guy just sat there and laughed! Vora knew that all men weren?t gentlemen but still there was something that was called common courtesy, if someone fall you help them up, it was the basic life lesson! 

Vora embarrassment turned into anger as she got up! Not only did he not help her up, but at least she would have appreciated it if he would help with her bag and the apples! No he just sat there with that messy hair style and that crooked grin! 

Vora sat on her knees as she took a deep breath; she was on the road on becoming a lady, a lady who didn?t raise her voice. A lady that could let something like this slide and still walk away with her head held high, that was her goal, but that wasn?t her now. She still have a lot of growing to do and that road to become a lady was going to be hard in rough, so right about now whatever childish act she did now would not count on her becoming someone admirable and beautiful?

*?UNATTRACTIVE!?* Vora yelled at him pointing her finger straight at him, ?Be ashamed of yourself! Don?t even call yourself a man! You are not worthy of that title! You are an unattractive little boy! My little brother is more of a man than you!?

?You are supposed to help a lady when she falls! Or at least help her with her bags!? Vora yelled at him as she got up and grabbed an apple, ?Wolves were you raised by them?! In the dark cold forest with no human interaction or common sense, did you live without meeting one human being in your life!??

Vora looked at the apple and noticed it was bruised! She took it and raised it as if she was going to throw it on the ground, but she knew better. If she threw it on the ground her road to becoming a true lady would be ruined, fruits where innocent and gentle, the color and the juiciness inside reflected a woman true beauty.

Though where fruits were innocent?He was not?

?Wolf boy!? she continued, ?Please grab yourself a book and educate yourself in common human nature and while you at it please read a  mannerism book written for a 2 year old!?


----------



## Chronos (Jun 1, 2013)

Jin and Son Goku LT











Her voiced echoed through the forest as she voiced her discontent, opening a single of his eyes he released a sigh and awaited for her ranting to finish, he temper had been leveled, but breaking him from his mind is something you shouldn't do, not to Jin. Not to someone who's been through hell and back. So with a smile, he looked up and started right at her glimmering eyes, eyes engulfed in noted angst, embarrassment. He knew exactly how to take her down a few notch's with the very headband being your downfall. The moment he movements stopped and her anger was unleashed, Son himself knew she had just stepped on a land mine. 

"Excuse me, that headband right there. In your right arm, that signifies you're a shinobi. So firstly, you don't need any man to help you. Especially get up when so obviously screwed up. No man needs to take care of any woman, chivalry doesn't get you but shit and friend zoned. So don't come at me with this white knight bullshit, because God didn't place me on this earth to take care of a shinobi who falls on her face. Secondly, no, no one taught me anything. I was raised alone, without memory of who I am, who my parents where or who the fuck brought me to this world. I don't even know what my real name is, no past at all. And I go by an alias that's turned to the most ironic event that's ever happened in my life. How about you learn how to stand in two feet before you can call me out on my shit. This fucking band of mines doesn't even signify my actual village!"

Eyes that once held the indifference of the everyday man had turned to eyes exposing something hidden an anger that had been seeded since he could recall, which is not long ago. Everything is locked within a veil of nothing, he can't remember anymore no matter how much he tries to. Searching endlessly in a mind that all exits are locked in flame, instinctively his right eyes activated his inept ability, a power only known to his, an azure flame occurred and had been exposed. He subconsciously allowed madness to pour through, his ability Chaotic Autumn. 

"Jin continue this and you'll lose your will to madness again. Keep composed! You'll set him free!"

"It's nice, right? Having a brother you can remember? Going home to a family that's waiting for you? Having dinner cooked for you, laughing and remembering! Fuck you! You don't have the right to tell who I am! And even if you did I wouldn't know! I can't remember!"

"JIN!"

The screams of his best, brought his back to normality. He subtle down and released a sigh. He looked her straight in the eyes with a vacant expression of anger still plastered in, the flames subsided and fell and so he apologized to the beats before he told the girl.

"Leave already."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2013)

*Team 4* 
_Senju, Masami; Fujibayashi, Hiashi; Hyuga, Azumo
Konoha Training Grounds
Taijutsu 1/6_

**BOOM**
_Cling_
_Cling_
_Cling_

“Quick, run like little girls!”

The collision of steel of opposing forces carried through the wind of the training ground forest. The team of Masami Senju and Hisashi Fujibayashi was all that made up team four, at the moment in time they were undergoing a fierce training session with their squad leader, Azumo Hyuga. The pair of genin were huddled together, their bodies obscured behind a mighty tree. Their breathing was harsh and ragged, sweat poured down from their brow sliding down the surface of their face toward the bottom of the chin, and then unto the forest ground. The two had been partaking in this “Training Session” for the two and a half days, yes, two and a half days. Instead of a training session; however, it was more like a hunt to give Azumo some kind of cheap thrill. She had literally been stalking them, like a cheap low budget horror villain. It was more like hell than actual training and Hisashi had just about enough of it.

“Of all the available jonin in Konoha, we just had to get the bat shit insane, mentally unstable, bloodthirsty, sadist, masochist Hyuga with a perpetual boner.” He exasperated while his back skid down the trunk of the tree. 

“Wait…can women have boners? That doesn’t say right, maybe I should say she’s perpetually moi-“

“Hisashi!”

“!?”

Masami screamed my name as my ears were assaulted with an all too familiar deafening whistle which filled the air, in seconds our momentary shelter spilt and fell onto opposite sides. Barely anytime to react we burst into a sprint to take ourselves further into the woods. Azumo-sensei was in ear shot, we could hear the rustling of her feet on the ground, chasing after us very methodically, and it was a game to her. She kept close enough where we could hear her, but hid her presence amongst the vast brush making it very difficult to pin point her position. This was basically a way of telling us we can run, but we can’t hide. 

“Ugh, how did I even get caught up in this? I wasn’t even the one who asked her for training.” I groaned letting out a rather obnoxious grunt in the process.

“I-I’m very sorry Hisashi…this is my fault.” Masami apologized…a little too sincerely, now I felt bad.

“Keh, don’t worry about. I’ve been avoiding training for the longest anyway. It’s about time I got off my ass, even though I’m not a fan of getting it kicked.” I followed with an exaggerated sigh earning a giggle from my companion.  

“We can’t keep up this running for much longer, we need to-“

*“I agree watching my prey continuously run away…does nothing to fill my appetite!”*

“!?”/”!”

Azumo was instantly in front of the both of us with an incredible devilish grin across her face. It was obvious that this phase of the ‘training’ was over and now it was time to take her head on once again. Immediately I took the rear as Masami stood out in front, a katana given to her earlier drawn and poised to attack. There was an intense stare down between us before our sensei nudged her head mockingly, telling us to come at her. Masami and eye glanced at each other, communicating with our eyes before making the first move. 

_Hours Later_

_Clang_
_Clang_
_Clang_

I stayed covered in the nearby brush to mask my presence as Masami traded blows with our sensei before a swift roundhouse sent her tumbling off the side. When we had in direct combat with her for a couple of hours, and let’s just say things weren’t going too well and there didn’t seem to be anywhere to run this time. Immediately I began shadowed my falling comrade waiting to sprung out and snatch her up, giving heal her when the opportunity presented itself. 

“What is this? Where’s that girl I saw just a few months back during our first mission? She was the definition of true beauty.“ 

_“Huh…what’s she talking about?”_ I pondered.

Masami struggled to bring herself to her feet, using the sword as a makeshift cane. Her breathing was far harsher than earlier, I needed to get to her soon. 

 A sickening kick lifted the young Senju off her feet and propelled her through the air and into a tree. All the air left Masami’s body on impact as she began to slide down and onto the ground. 

“I don’t like excuses. Denying what you really feel? I can see it deep within your eyes, that same thirst. You can’t lie to me; we both hold a similar passion. You may despise it, envy it, hate it, loath it, whatever suits your fancy; but in order for you to grow like you wants and you must first accept that part of yourself. Embrace the insanity of battle, the sound of your blade piercing the flesh of others, the streams of blood that flow from the tip of your sword, the ecstasy of watching another eyes bulge as their life is taken. We are ones with an infatuation, people who create and glide across rivers of blood!” 

“…No…I-I’m nothing like that.” She whispered. 

Azumo-sensei frowned in disappointment, while I stood back totally in the dark about just what the hell they were talking about. I mean gliding across rivers of blood? What kind of fucked up shit is that? In the field of battle it is true Masami is a sight to behold, like a dancer there were wasted movements, everything she did came off as refined and elegant, so what in the hell was Azumo-sensei going on about? 

“I’ve tried to convince you, but it seems we’re at an impasse. If you don’t want to willingly, then I’ll force you!” Veins bulged from her temple and into the bearer of the great white eye. Her entire body twirled in my direction while opening her palm, taking on the trademark style of the Hyuga’s gentle fist style. Terror danced into the eyes of the young Senju as panic set in; there was no way she was going to take things that far was she?  

*“HISASHI PLEASE GET AWAY!”*

“Hakke Kūshō!”

A vacuum shell burst from the concentrated palm thrust performed by the Hyuga, barreling through the forest vegetation and towards Hisashi’s location. There was such a tremendous behind the blow that it blew everything aside ending in a violent shockwave tumbling over several trees. They came in rapid succession one after another completely leveling that part of the forest, kicking up an immense cloud of dust and debris. Masami was completely mortified at what she was seeing. _“There was no way she can keep this up, she just couldn’t, if she kept going like this Hisashi would…he…he just might…he’d….”_ 

“Hakke Kū-!”

A glance of steel flashed just above the brow of the older woman nicking the side of her forehead as she backed flipped out of harm’s way. The assailant was Masami who head hung low as she glanced down to the sword in her hand, a small steak of blood that was tantalizing as it flowed ever slow toward the edge and then fell like the dew off the grass. Unhurriedly she began to turn as her hair sleek and dark, fluttered around her like a superhero's cape showing off cold crystal blue eyes. Her gaze was cloudy and apathetic, unnerving, before casting her sights directly on the woman before her. A crazed look more feral than the wildest creature shown in the Hyuga’s eyes as she began to bite down on her bottom lip with such force that it began to trickle blood, reveling in what she was seeing. _*This*_ was the girl from that mission so many months ago, such a ghostly beauty, Azumo was completely enthralled and it seemed she was right in her assumption that Minori’s nephew, Hisashi, was the catalyst. 

“*That’s* the look I want! An unnerving gaze that would make any fodder shinobi fall to their knees and beg for their life! The look of one who could perhaps make evens a Kage fidget with apprehension!” Her tone was cackling as she analyzed her student. With this now she could truly begin to make her stronger.

“Come…*MASAMI*!”​


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2013)

Vora 
_Take It Your Way [One Month before LT]_

A lady knew when to step down, she knew the fragile thing that was the male pride, and she worked around it and makes it hers. She would know how to manipulate it to her liking and she will always come out on top. Battle field or in public, she will know how to dominate anyone that comes into her territory, because she was a true lady. A woman that didn?t need to result to fist fighting because she knew how to defeat someone with just her words?

And so when he entered her territory of words, Vora knew she already won!

This wolf boy will be demoted to pup after she was done with him! He would think closely of her words and she will have influence of him! Vora took her fingers and comb through her hair letting all the dirt fall out. She was going to make sure that the image of her that burns into his brain will be of her, standing before him looking like a true lady.

She brushed her dress clean as she picked up her bag and put the apple in it, she will have to be late because this might take long.

Vora turned around to face him, because this was a battle with words! And a lady always wins a battle with words!

?So by that logic any child you see dying you will leave them because they have a headband?? She asked him calmly, ?This headband doesn?t represent my strength or my capability to fight, it recognize my will to fight for something larger than myself. To help those fall unlike you wolf boy, it represents the millions of people that put their faith in me, that is what a headband represents!?

She had her chest out as she continued, ?Chivalry isn?t supposed to get you anything, you do it because it?s the right thing to do, you don?t do it because you want romance, love, or appreciation. You do it because you know its right. And why don?t teach yourself wolf boy? Make memories on your own, you forgot the past because it was meant to be forgotten.?

Vora took her dress on each side as she slightly curtsied to him, her head hung low but then she looked at him.

?I am very sorry to hear about your life story wolf boy?? Vora said as she looked at him, ?But unlike you, I am standing on my own two feet, I fell, but I got back up?You are still struggling as if you were a newborn baby.?

Vora stood up straight this time, ?Make a family of your own, have a wife that you can go home too and make you dinner. Laugh and cry with her, or him, doesn?t matter, either way you are making memories for yourself.?

She wanted to be a lady that was monstrous with her words? That was what she was working hard for, a lady who Maggie would be proud of.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 1, 2013)

Jin and Son Goku LT

"Primate"

He started. He wasn't man or boy or human anymore just a beast. Dead on the eyes, he stared at her. He told her to leave, to break her pride and to leave. But he guess he needed to take it up a notch. Don't trample with his mind, you are a shinobi. Not a lady, you're a meat shield first, a fucking gun for the hand of the village. You're a monster before a man, to Jin this was true. Reaffirming himself as a primate just encoded his truth. A man, with a bijju within him. As Son only witnessed the fight that had formed in his soul, it was already useless. She touched his scar, the wound that would keep his sanity in check had opened. And so his eyes, portraying madness this time widen with the hunger of a beast for blood, with the aura of the very beast radiating. He placed his finger on her headband.

"You actually swallowed that dribble. You think you work for the people. That funny, very funny. Did you know, we are children. Kids wondering in war, prepared to give our lives for a village that uses us as a weapon. You're no hero, we're no heroes. We're the bullet to the gun. People expect you to die, they won't cry you a river. They want to you to fight for their own selfish needs. You yourself expect chivalry because it would make you feel better, you want a man to swoop you of your feet. If such a man exist, then he'll be dead within the month. And if he isn't, he's pretty damn well lucky. That headband signifies your loyalty to the fucking village, it's a stamp that says I'll die for you so you don't die. Not everyone has this girl, only us, the murderers."

Walking back, her composure wasn't understood. Was she trying to peeve him off, if so her calmness was something she shouldn't masquerade, Jin was raw with his emotions. Raw with his ideals, raw with all he was. She might have seen some die, but she hasn't seen torment. He could agree with this, Son was quiet while he was amazed on how resilient he was with this girl. Madness hasn't taken over an although his voice had softened, it held much angst. You can't tell someone with amnesia to accept it, you just don't. It's like telling a man that lost his legs to be okay with being legless, or a man that just went blind to be okay without ever seeing anything again.

You don't simply are okay with misfortunes, you are simply acceptable of it. But she told the boy to stop and to get over it. Just held it back, a literal flick of his fingers and she would be incinerated. Engulfed in flames, but no. She wanted to know what was right, her path of righteousness. Something Jin hated in humanity. Pride. 

"Hahaha... You are quite the hypocrite. You don't even notice it. How really selfish humans are. Why do you love? Tell me? Because YOU want a mate. Your decision are always based on self interest and self satisfaction. You believe that drivel that the village spouted at you because you want to feel special. You want to help people, because that sense of worthlessness that crawls at you begins to mold itself, you want to get rid of it. You want it to stop and if you don't you either get angry or sad."

Jin was mad, and even though slight chuckles escaped him mouth he knew it too well. He was very mad. He wasn't hiding it, that masquerade was simply to conserve his voice. Jin was a dick, he knew it all too well, but she was just beyond unbelievable. 

"You ignorant fool. You don't come at me and tell me to just be okay with not remembering my life. You don't tell a blind man to just be okay with loosing his sight. I dare you, tell an Uchiha that had overused his eyesight to just be okay with it."

He laughed, no it was another masquerade to his madness.

"You, you just don't know. Not even witnessing something die, you wouldn't know. Actual torment isn't missing someone to the point of insanity. Nah, it's not that. It's viewing a corrupted world placed on your shoulders and having been reminded of it constantly."

In his mind, he turned and saw Son and repeated.

"Leave already"


----------



## Island (Jun 1, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hajime*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 8
Liquid Time

*CULMINATION*

A Meeting Between Father and Son










​
Meanwhile while Hirari and her friends were off having fun?

I made my way down into one of many underground chambers within the Hyuuga Complex, down a set of stone steps and into total darkness. These chambers dated back to the foundation of Konoha when the Senju Clan first brought together the Four Noble Houses and established the first hidden village. The existence of these chambers had thus far been unknown to all but a select few, usually the leader and past leaders of the Hyuuga Clan such as father and me. They existed not only as storage facilities and treasure troves for our rarest and most valuable artifacts but also as places of meditation for the head of the clan, somewhere he or she may channel his chakra and seek out answers to the many trials and tribulations that came with leading a clan. 

Why father was down here and why he summoned me was unknown, but I pressed onward into the void until I reached an intersection. I made an immediate left followed by another shortly after until I saw a shadowy silhouette, presumably my father, illuminated by torchlight in the room ahead. I approached softly and quietly as to not disturb his meditation, but he nevertheless stirred when I came within fifteen feet.

The room was dark and gloomy with very few light sources. Father had a couple torchlights lit on the far wall along with some candles and incense burning on the ground at his feet. He stood with his back facing me toward what appeared to be an unraveled scroll pinned to the wall between the torches. Beneath this scroll were several more, some of which were taken out of the clan?s cache.

What exactly was father doing down here?

He turned slowly, and I fell to my knees and bowed.

?There is no need for formalities.? He spoke calmly and softly, something uncharacteristic of him. ?Rise and speak to me, not as my son, but as my equal.?

His demeanor from before had completely changed.

But why?

?Yes, father.? I confirmed and rose into a standing position, meeting my father?s gaze and looking him straight in the eyes.

Father?s long face sank many years ago and gave way to wrinkles and warts. His hairline stretched back to the crown of his head and produced long white hair that flowed behind him with every step he took. His eyebrows were narrow and long and curved downward, turning even his calmest expression into one of mild annoyance. His eyes, meanwhile, were dull and unfeeling, showing that of a battle hardened veteran, somebody whose experiences haunt and trouble him, many of which he will undoubtedly take to his grave.

?Do you know why I have come back to Konoha, Hajime?? He asked.

?I do not, father.? I answered.

?Then allow me to share with you the truth of my departure from Konoha.? He stated.

Twelve years ago today on Hirari?s third birthday, my father announced his resignation as head of the Hyuuga Clan. He stated that he had become too old to fulfill his duties and function as leader and that he would retire to a small island off the southern coast, away from the stresses of everyday life in Konoha. What was he up to? Why did he do that? I always suspected that father had ulterior motives for resigning, but I had nothing to go on but idle talk and speculation. Was he testing the clan?s resolve? Was he testing my capacity to lead the clan? Was he on some kind of mission for the village? Again, I had no idea what his real reason was, and after awhile, I simply dismissed my suspicions and went on with my life.

?I have not spent the last twelve years of my retirement on a warm beach with and a cold bottle.? He began recollecting. ?I spent it in deep contemplation, exploring my mind and finding my inner peace, and attempting to awaken with an understanding of pain and suffering as well as how to walk the righteous path. I have spent days and weeks in solitude, challenging my imperfections and inadequacies, fighting my demons, and coming to peace with my inner turmoil.?

I didn't understand.

Why _that_ worth leaving the village for?

Was his spiritual fulfillment _really_ worth abandoning his friends and family?

?I feel your anger and confusion, feelings which tells me that many years of suspicion and distrust have been confirmed.? He spoke.

?Allow me to explain this in another way then.? He redirected the conversation. ?Do you know what these scrolls say, Hajime??

?I do, father.? I explained. ?They are prayer and meditation rituals that-?

?No.? He interrupted. ?They are instructions.?

?Instructions to what, father??

?The ultimate Hyuuga Clan technique.? He paused. ?The true nature of the Byakugan.?

?What are you talking about, father??

?Only after one has found inner peace and only if they have learned compassion and wisdom can it be attained.? He spoke cryptically. ?If one does not see the world through unbiased lens, then they cannot unlock the Byakugan in its true form. If one does not have the compassion and wisdom to use it properly, then it will inevitably destroy them, drive them mad with power and lead to their self-destruction.?

?What is this technique, then?? I asked. ?What does it do??

?It is?? He raised his arms up to his head to untie the protector around his forehead. ?The culmination of years of dedicated contemplation, introspection, and the deepest of meditations.?

When the knot finally came undone, he opened his eyes and let his forehead protector drop to the floor.

?The Third Eye.?


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2013)

Vora 
_Take It Your Way [One Month before LT]_

He turned his back to her, and she knew that he was done and the next step might be her last. Though she wasn?t going to let her words falter, everything she said she believed in and then some. Vora closed her eyes as she tried to erase the unease in her stomach. It was churning with each word he spoke back as if she had eaten something disgusting. It wasn?t because she was caving in, it was because each word carried something along with it, and it was his pride. She opened them up, she wasn?t going to stop, he will hear her out until there were no words left to say.

She wasn?t going to give in? Something more than her pride rode on it now?

?You are right, I am no hero, and I don?t want to be a hero.? Vora said, ?I am selfish completely and utterly selfish, I want to protect the people I love down there. I want to protect the memories I have, I want to be forgiven, and I want to be accepted. ?

She had chosen her vocation because she thought it would change her and she wanted nothing more than to be accepted it. There was no denying that was true, it was completely selfish of her to think of herself when she chose this job. Not knowing that people counted on her to protect and keep them self, not knowing that there were people who believed in more selfless ideals. 

?But?? Vora began, ?I rather be a bullet that could potentially save my village than a useless no one that goes around complaining, living only for himself. I rather die knowing that somewhere out there that I just protected millions of people or one person, yeah it would make me feel better about myself even though down the road they won?t sing songs about me, make a statue of me, or write me down in the history books!?

?Just knowing that somewhere out there someone is safe because of me, it?s enough!? Vora said as she remembered Maggie, the woman she could never bring back because of her weakness. ?You right humans are selfish, very selfish, but I never once denied that fact. I don?t know your story wolf boy, primate, warm blooded asshole, you call me a fool! But at least I am moving on! I bet you can?t even remember what you ate 3 months ago at night at 5? o clock on each and every Tuesday!?

?We forget?? Vora said calmly, ?We always forget, as we get older memories fade and they are replaced with new ones. I will never tell a blind man that its okay that he lost his sight just because he can?t see bad things, but what I will do is make sure his day is filled with happiness. Maybe his sight comes back or not, at least he can say that he lived a happy life, and not constantly sulked about something he has no control over!?

?You make this world cruel?? Vora said as she began to pick up the apples and peaches, but once she was done she rubbed off one apple and one peach. She took her napkin and placed the fruit on it, she wrapped the peach and apple as tight as she could, ?We make this world what we want to see it and sometimes it is cruel? Very cruel??

Like how it took Maggie away from her and made her realize her faults?

?But sometimes it can be such a nice and warm place?? Vora finished thinking about the people who helped her, the people who smiled at her, and the people who believed in her.  She made her way to the boy and then placed the fruit near his side, ?Believe it or not, there is someone who wants a son, someone that?s wants friend, or someone that wants a boyfriend and a husband. Or just want someone to listen to them.?

?Humans are much more then selfish, we are full of complexity, and part of our complexity comes from interacting with people.? Vora said as she turned around, ?Who knows at the end of this conversation, we could be friends, or want to skin you alive and use you as a rug wolf boy.?


----------



## Chronos (Jun 1, 2013)

Jin and Son Goku LT

"Three months ago? Too clearly. Way too clearly. Something you will never know of, I can assure you."

He spoke with security.

"You talk to her Son. I'll lend you my words."

As his head fell. And before long his mouth began to move, and a voice that crackled and echoed escaped him lips. Speaking, to the girl, Jin back in his mind, as he sat of the bests shoulder. His head did not lift, shrouded in mystery, he didn't expose his eyes, but kept the veiled under the shadow.

"No, you don't know human. You don't what a Jinchuriki bears heavy in his heart. Your resolve is strong, but the boy is a fool and an idiot. But you're reasoning is but far too deluded. You believe strongly, girl but that doesn't make this child any less weak than you are. You are both living, but dead inside. I can know, this child more than you. He didn't simply loose his memory. He lost his freedom. He's literally and ape caged in the circus tent. Run along. Leave the boy alone. Before he decides to do something idiotic again."

As the voice faded, Jin returned to his body and began to meditate. No they would never be friends. This is the world worked around him, she still is powered by selfishness, that elusive thought of grandeur that clouded her thought, it was that of a ninja that still needed a little beat down of life. But, all in due time. At this point he didn't need to say anything else. Everything breaks eventually.

"You're still here?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2013)

Vora 
_Take It Your Way [One Month before LT]*End*_

She wasted her breath already and the sun was already setting, she was so late! Vora didn?t understand where she got the will to talk. In three months she could go through some changes, she looked at the boy and didn?t say anything for a while. She just stared at his back, the back which he turned away from the world, and there was nothing more she could say. There was nothing she could do?

Hey if you want a family, come with me, we will give you a nice home, and it?d be cool having a brother my age. 

Things weren?t that simple, it was never that simple. Some things were solved with sweet words, others actions, and the rare few with fist. Vora took the peach and bit into it, she was hungry all this yelling at each other and arguing beliefs got her stomach growling.  She began to walk away from him and head down the road where the farm was. She carefully made her way down the hill, the rocks slid underneath her foot as she tried to keep herself from tripping.

She finally got down the hill and looked back up at him, ???

Those shoulders were going to break and they were going to break hard, Vora read enough books to understand that his story was going to lead to a bad end. Although she wasn?t going to allow it, she was going to save him with the power she will train to get! She couldn?t save Maggie, but the wolf boy was a different story. She was going to save him from his bad end!

?Maggie please watch over him?? Vora prayed to the sky as she turned around and headed down the road.  She casually walked down the road as she watched the sun fall?

She was going to get so yelled out when she get home?


----------



## ?clair (Jun 2, 2013)

Yozora Tensei
?Mosaka?s Bar, Western Amegakure.

Act I: Earning One?s Respect [LT]. 
 
​
"Bwahaha?! An' ye know _what?_ Tha' fucker actually thought he could beat me! _Me!_ So fuckin' pathetic, ye know?" the man roared in laughter, slamming his jug of beer on the rickety three-legged table, spit flying out of his mouth unattractively. 

I turned my head away from them, my ears wide open for any piece of information that these fools would let loose while in a drunken haze, tapping my fingers against my glass of water. I didn't drink alcohol, not after what had happened with father. While the man was an alcoholic, he wasn't a fool. No, he didn't have my respect, but he did receive a sense of approval. It was a wonder he put up with my wench of a mother for so long. Speaking of that...

"Oh, Tensei?" Mother tittered happily, not at all out of place in the extravagant bar, although she did throw the obnoxious man a dirty look. "Dear, have you met Haruno-san and her?" she giggled girlishly, the hairs on the back of my neck standing up, "?daughter?"

"Obviously not," I replied dryly. Mother, who was quite used to my odd behavior, ignored the sarcasm in my voice. 

"Well, then you just _have_ to meet her! Such a lovely thing, you know, long hair, very smooth skin, blue eyes?" she babbled, clasping her dainty hands together in front of her chest, her eyes shining.

"Mother," the word came off my tongue like a proclamation of disgust, "I don't think you remember, what with you being busy with your social gatherings and circle of dimwitted friends, but I have much more important things to do than entertain your financial helpers." I pointedly raised a brow. 

She deflated slightly, knowing that she couldn't offer a rebuttal because of the sheer popularity my job gave her. Having a shinobi in the family was apparently a very good thing according to her, especially if they were males. It reeked of sexism and prejudice. No doubt about it; they only cared because a shinobi was bound to be powerful and have connections to richer, more wealthier people all over the world. It disgusted me, then I remembered that these were humans. 

And that made everything logical again.

"Oi, ye _bitch!_ Get yer ass down 'ere and get us some more drinks, friend!" the same man bellowed again, making Mother wince at his vulgarity. I was amused, observing him through shrewd eyes. He was a strange character, with rough features and a strong, wide jaw. His eyes were beady, as if he was planning a robbery or a kidnapping attempt, and his mouth was hidden by a short yet bushy beard of brown. From what I could see, his arms were large with visible veins, indicating physical work was a part of his daily routine, and a faint scar was on the skin of his neck, shimmering in the faint light the bar offered. A large, crude sword rested beside his chair, leaning against the wall. Definitely a mercenary, I concluded, if his manner wasn't enough.

"What are _ye_ lookin' at, asshole?" 

I arched both of my eyebrows this time, remaining silent. This could be fun if I played it right.

"Hey, I'm talkin' to ye! Are ye deaf or summat?" he growled, slamming his meaty arms on the table and making several glasses and jugs jump and crash to the floor, pieces flying everywhere. The barmaid groaned loudly, slapping a hand to her forehead, muttering something along the lines of 'this happens _every_ single day'.

"Not really," I finally decided to answer, a slow smile sliding across my features. Mother tensed, knowing that I was up to something that she wasn't about to approve of. A pink-haired woman, an identical, younger clone of her at her heels, stopped at my table (for Mother never counted in my book), her face confused. "I just prefer not to waste words on the foolish."

"Yozora-san, is..." the woman began, her eyebrows scrunching together. Mother blinked, as if just noticing the new arrivals, and promptly shuffled in, making space for the two. They settled in, gazing at me with bewilderment, especially the younger one. 

"W-wha... what did ye jus' say?" the man frowned, squinting. Mercenaries, I sighed. All of them were pathetically stupid. There was no wonder why shinobi and samurai were held in a higher regard, or why mercenaries were payed less and used for more grunt work. I rolled my eyes heavenwards, changing my mind; this was not going to be fun, I could tell. He was too... dumb for me to play my better cards. The reactions would not be satisfactory. 

"Brainless beast," I sighed, standing up and towering over the other, even with three tables in between us. If there was one thing my mother was good for, it was her family's side's genetics. I had long grown to tower over most people, another factor that intimidated them. "I bid you adieu, _Mother."_ The two Haruno females huffed in unison, miffed at being ignored. Mother glared at me, mouthing something that wasn't meant to be heard in public. Oh, hypocrisy. Just moments ago she was being disapproving about that mercenary's language, and now... humans were so fascinating. 

"Ye ain't gon' leave jus' like tha', ye skinny twig!" the burly man who I had nearly forgotten about roared, thundering towards me. Joy, I deadpanned.

"How else would I leave? Via a horse, or maybe a carriage?" I crossed my arms loosely, my tie half-done and slipping down my chest. The man roared again, a guttural sound. Mother cringed behind my back, and I patiently waited for him to rush at me. And he did. Knocking down tables, glasses, bottles of expensive wine and sake, stepping on skirts and tearing them as he twisted his heels in order to stomp, making women screech in indignation, their male counterparts gaping in horror and irritation, the bearded man bee-lined towards me.  

"Yer gon' pay for tha', shithead!" he snarled, reaching out with both hands to grab at my neck. I was simply too superior, however. Much more superior than a human, anyway. I flickered out of sight, the man stumbling (probably wondering if he had hallucinated the whole event), reappearing behind his broad back. I wrinkled my nose; had he not heard of a shower?

I tapped his shoulder politely, plastering a wide, mocking grin on my face. "You may want to look behind you."

He whipped around, confused. "But... but... how? Ye were jus' in front of me a sec ago!" he protested, brows furrowing.

I shrugged. "Nothing for the idiotic to comprehend. I suppose you enter with full certification in that department. Don't worry, it's not contagious, so you can still roam about in public." I patted his shoulder sympathetically, his face still twisted in confusion, my words simply making it grow further. With a final glance at Mother's shocked face, I turned around and began walking out of the establishment, my grin gone and an impassive, stony countenance creeping back up.

No rest for the weary.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
The Forest of Death
Strength Training [4/6]
Liquid Time

How was it that you made a gift memorable?  Something the receiver would actually appreciate, or remember?

Shizuo sat under the continuous beat and pulse of a waterfall, in deep meditation, but steadily inching forward to the keen eyed observer.  The progressive forming of what he'd get his friend for her birthday had spanned most of his training that day, and it was getting close to 6 PM by then.  

With a sudden push, he dove right into the stream ahead of him, body moving with a serpentine hypnotism as he got further and further down stream.  The water was colder than he'd anticipated, and he could already feel his muscles beginning to tighten up as a result.  Nevertheless he pushed himself on further upstream, Cenn barking little pips of encouragement alongside him on the riverbank, keeping up surprisingly well.  Different species of fish dipped up and then back down below the surface of the water as Shizuo continued to surge upstream, solid strokes cutting through the current with almost unnatural precision and drive.  Faster, stronger, and with almost all his energy spent, he finally reached the end, and took a deep gasp of air before diving below the surface and working his way to the next portion of the challenge.

Once he came to the surface on the other side of the underwater cavern, he let out huge gaping gasps for air with his back in the grass, looking skyward with a lazy gaze.  He knew how he'd add a more memorable spin to it, too.  This had been the most he'd thought creatively in the span of a day in a while, but he still wasn't sure what he'd have to show for it in the end...

-----------------------------------------------------------
*Hatake Shizuo*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday
Liquid Time

Shizuo smiled, shrugging to Inoryo and nodding to the rest.  Cenn barked playfully, trotting closed to Inoryo and seeking pettage as the five now moved towards the complex.  Glancing this way and that as he held the bundle under the crook of his arm, still not sure even now.  He looks down at Cenn to exchange a glance, when suddenly the pup is noticed by the birthday girl.  The dog seemed to be the first thing Hirari noticed, and Cenn went bounding for her yelping happily as he went.  Shizuo had a strange sort of smile on his face as he watched with the other five, and Inoryo asked some minor sort of question about Cenn, to which Shizuo nodded.

-----------------------------------------------------------
*Meiji, the Excellent Sparer of Sparring*
Way to Amegakure

Meiji's ears pricked up as the mist began to encompassed both of them, and he smiled.  Perhaps he'd go all out after all...but it wouldn't be proper to simply go all out on an acquaintance.  He vaguely recalled Noe mentioning to play nice...she always said to bother with playing nice.  But this one seemed a bit more prone to rough housing than Jin or Hara.  Perhaps it was his chance to actually practice.

He started yelling rather loudly, giving his position away constantly.  Cover was the last thing Tengen should have provided him with, he wagered now.  Making a checklist of his basic advantages, he hastily placed each kunai with a quick _thunk_ covering ground and attaching ninja wire to keep tabs on who passed through that area of the mist.  After he found a suitable area laced up, he waited for his opponent to act, still yelling to give his position away deliberately.

"You're not as smart as you think you are."

His eyes widened behind his goggles as he instinctively rolled into a ball and backwards, barely evading a massive forward slash from behind, and narrowly slipping through the swordsman's legs to arrive behind him.  He struck out with a well placed kick as he regained is footing, only for it to burst into a puddle of water.  Behind his goggles, Meiji's eyes narrowed.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 2, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Misty Falls*​
*Ryuu vs Ibuki​*
The cave was difficult to find, but Ryuu easily located in his notably belligerent state. The swordsman landed in front of the cave with a soft splat, the grass bending to the burden of a bloodthirsty killer's weight. The squishing caused by his slow footsteps halted when Ryuu entered the dimly lit cave. His arrival was announced by the grating noise of his blade being drawn. A flick of the wrist snapped it to eye level, and Ryuu glared ahead with a gaze so intensely crazed that those pitch-black circles appeared to pulsate in beds of white.

Maniacal laughter escaped the frenzied killer's grinning mouth as his gaze shifted side to side before licking his lips in anticipation. They were definitely here. He could _smell_ the fuckers. A sudden dash across the uneven rocks took him straight into the kidnapper's trap...

"Stand up," Ibuki commanded, the Chuunin glaring down at a fallen Ryuu. A hand rests on her hip, and a kunai is locked between her fingers. She is already free, courtesy of a Jounin from back home. Now it is just the two of them and the darkness. Ryuu is mostly hurt, but Ibuki has several scars as well. "You lost control... not just of your body or even your mind this time. You're so willing to give up everything that you're becoming a threat..."

"I don't have time for this shit..." Ryuu quietly replies. Blood and bruises covered his toned body as the warrior slowly stands. It appears Ibuki would have him make time, for the nimble kunoichi bounces into a series of lethal kicks that Ryuu is forced to block, his toned forearms struck three guard rattling times that eventually blast Ryuu off of his feet. The sneering swordsman flies through the air before his broad back crashes roughly off of the nearest wall, rock scraping his flesh loose. "Ibuki..."

Before Ryuu can retaliate the sprinting Chuunin flicks two kunai at him. Ryuu lunges, and Ibuki snaps her wrists revealing the kunai have wires attached to the ends. The projectiles quickly tie Ryuu in a wire that the kunoichi jerks to make his body smack brutally off of the floor. Reeling, Ryuu finishes his dazed tumble to hear the sound of explosive tags about to denote. "Oh shi--"



*BOOM!*​


The cave shook violently and the surrounding area joined in the bone-shaking tremors. Smoke rose from Ryuu's fallen body as his forehead rested on the rough floor of the cave. His body was bleeding and it was apparent to Ryuu that Ibuki fully intended to kill. _Heh, Ibuki too...? Ain't this a bitch? Oh well. Fuck it... Maybe I deserve to die. Tainted blood and all of that shit..._

"I'm sorry, Ryuunosuke." Ibuki offered before a kunai was flicked by two expertly trained fingers. The sharp tip of the kunai was an inch from piercing the skull when Ryuu caught it without looking, his frustration evident by the trembling hand. Flashes of his memories caught up with the genin. Ibuki raising him. Training with him. Nagging at him. She was a pain in the ass, but...

"Damn it, Ibuki..." Ryuu's voice wavered. She was all he had. Why? Why couldn't he ever catch a god damned break!? Ryuu's fist struck the floor, soon pounding it repeatedly from the shitty excuse of a life he'd been given. Looking up with betrayal in his eyes, Ryuu blurted, "You stupid bitch! I'm going to beat the shit out of you!"












​


Ryuu could feel it. Four ribs broken. Huge patches of flesh blown off. It was unlikely he'd survive this, but if he had to die... he was going to beat the living shit out of this insubordinate bitch first. Flipping back, the genin landed sliding against the slick cave floor. Retrieving one of his fallen katana, Ryuu rose and drew the second.

"Can you really fight me, Ryuunosuke? I taught you everything you know," Ibuki reminded the scowling swordsman.

"You're right. Let me return the favor. I'll show you how to discipline a wild bitch," Ryuu taunted her, and then took off with a sudden sprint.

"You're so predictable," Ibuki giggled while Ryuu cut clean through her with a speeding shunshin. Petals marked his failure, and a log hit the floor in her place. Ibuki came spiraling from the ceiling in a whirling storm of twists that ended with the kunoichi and her kunai blasting against the ground where Ryuu stood.

Ryuu skipped backwards with his blades effectively cutting through the sprayed debris before flicking them back at the nimble Chuunin across from him. She ran at Ryuu and flicked three shuriken in his direction. Ryuu initially seemed to fall for it, ready to deflect them with his blades, but at the last moment the swordsman dropped to his knees and let them whiz overhead, the projectiles exploding behind him a split second later.

Ryuu zigzagged his way by Ibuki's ranged assault, closing in on her with high reflexes. As he neared Ibuki the swordsman kicked off his heel to spring into the air and Ibuki crouched, ready to counterattack until she realized what he was doing. "Shit..!"

"Tatsu Maki...!" Before Ibuki could Shunshin away he finished with, "Senpuu Kyaku!"

Ibuki lost balance, the vacuuming nature of the hurricane kick making her come towards him from their close proximity... she snatched four shuriken between her fingers and managed to flick them into Ryuu's body successfully before she was brutally chopped by the winding Ryuu who alternated between kicking and slashing her.

"...!" Launched into the air spinning, two long streaks of blood splatted against the cave walls, floor, and ceiling as she brutally whirled in slow rotations. 

"..." Ryuu was still spinning as well as he sheathed his swords and crashed down at the same time that Ibuki crumpled into a murky puddle. He gave the heavily damaged Chuunin a sideways glance, eyes narrowing. Was she holding back on him...?

"Do you feel it yet?" Ibuki's voice carried through the darkness. She poisoned him with those shuriken. He should be feeling it she figured while standing and ignoring the bloody injuries. "You're going to die, Ryuunosuke."

"..." Ryuu's eyes widened, and his body twitched from a sudden spasm. The swordsman clutched at his heart and fell to a single knee. He tried to move, but the katana dropped next. "Heh... poison, huh? That's pretty fuckin' cheap..."

"Don't be so surprised. This wasn't a fight. This entire time I was giving you a lesson, Ryuunosuke. Your final one, actually." Ibuki explained as she walked towards him slowly, ignoring her injuries while twirling a kunai. "I expected you to grow stronger without relying on your demonic bloodline. More importantly I expected you to overcome the curse if push came to shove. You failed on both counts. So here we are. Any final words...?"













​


"Why..? I really don't get it, and it's fucking with me now more than ever. Even you see me as bloodline first, person second. That's pretty fucked up, Ibuki. I've never cared about living or dying... but what is it about me? Why am I considered such a threat...?" Ryuunosuke asked in an almost dazed voice.

"I'm sure you know of the hell that the Uchiha caused in the past. There's no telling what will come of a sinister new bloodline spawning from that cursed bloodline. The full potential of the Akuma Clan is rumored to be a walking nightmare. I was assigned to overlook your progress to make sure such a thing never occurred. My job is to decide whether or not you live or die. If you _deserve_ to. I will end you while there is still time to." Ibuki explained with a methodical coldness that nearly made Ryuu shiver.

Unable to think of a proper response, Ryuu merely smiled and shut his eyes as if to say 'go ahead and end it' while lifting his head fearlessly. Before she could attack Matsuzaki Task Force opened fire on the Chuunin. Ibuki dodged a few times before being gunned down. The stunned girl's body danced from the combined gunfire. She reached for Ryuu, and then she hit the ground chest first with eyes wide open. "R-Ryuu... you're nothing but a monster... you're a living curse. The world would be better off if you'd just die. Kill yourself before you lose it again... and hurt everyone around you... please."

Helped to his feet, Ryuu's crushed gaze was glued on Ibuki. The poison had him ready to faint at any given moment, but first... Ryuu took one of the Matsuzaki goon's guns, and pointed it at Ibuki's face. She stared at him in disbelief... and in a last ditch effort to escape the kunoichi slowly attempted to form hand seals before she was cruelly shot in the face.


"You're fired..." ​

Ryuu's grasp of reality was fading as he collapsed into an underling's arms. The genin wasn't sure what would happen from here... but he was assured by the men present that they split up to assist the other genin. Sadly Ryuu couldn't really hear them, what with losing consciousness and all. As the son of Fuzen's brilliant arms dealer slipped into his own little comatose world his final thoughts were on Ibuki and how, at last, he finally had no one else in the world that gave a shit about him...


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 2, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*


Hidden Nin said:


> *Meiji, the Excellent Sparer of Sparring*
> Way to Amegakure
> 
> Meiji's ears pricked up as the mist began to encompassed both of them, and he smiled.  Perhaps he'd go all out after all...but it wouldn't be proper to simply go all out on an acquaintance.  He vaguely recalled Noe mentioning to play nice...she always said to bother with playing nice.  But this one seemed a bit more prone to rough housing than Jin or Hara.  Perhaps it was his chance to actually practice.
> ...



*Kirigakure training grounds*

This was getting exciting. And dangerous. Tengen had underestimated this Meiji guy from the beginning. He took a few moments to think. He had heard the Kunai being throw everywhere. Obviously, there was wire attached to it. Now, if he had been smarter, he would've tried to remember where exactly he had heard all of those noises. Not that it would matter. The wires were probably set up so you couldn't approach the guy without touching at least one. Also, he wasn't fast enough to rush him.

This was a pickle. How to go about this? All Meiji had to do was wait until his chakra ran out. As a spider in his web. Challenging him to come out of the shadows. Well, no use in letting him down. If he was to maintain his advantage, he had to end this quickly.

Three water clones took in their positions around Meiji. They formed a perfect square with Tengen. All of them threw Shuriken, to maybe get lucky and hit Meiji, but mostly to eliminate wires in their way. And then they all jumped, swords piercing the sky. Tengen only hoped he could stop his blow before killing Meiji. And that he hadn't been outsmarted in some way.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

*Kirikagure Training Grounds
*Meiji took out both his final weapons as he heard the sounds of water clones being formed around him.  He couldn't quite make out the positions as they began to move, but he was gambling on a certain fact as he took up his position.  The wire were pulled and he burst into action.  Excercising the pinnacle of his finesse, he tossed a light bomb above him in a light arc as he released his grip on his fuma shuriken.  Then, sliding his hands through a rapid succession of handseals, the light bomb came to life as he directed the detachable compartments in his fuma to split and sail off in different directions through the use of Sōshūjin.  Each hit their mark, forcing each clone and Tengen himself to parry, with most of the resulting ricochets dispelling the water clones.

The goggles weren't so weird now, were they?  Unphased by the bright flash of light due to the smoky veil his goggles provided, Meiji darted up and directly upon Tengen, kicking his wrist at an awkward angle in an attempt to disarm him through reflex.  If he kept his grip through sheer willpower alone, things might turn poorly.  As well as he could move relative to the mercenary, the range increment he had over him by virtue of his blade was still noticeable.


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 2, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*


Hidden Nin said:


> *Kirikagure Training Grounds
> *Meiji took out both his final weapons as he heard the sounds of water clones being formed around him.  He couldn't quite make out the positions as they began to move, but he was gambling on a certain fact as he took up his position.  The wire were pulled and he burst into action.  Excercising the pinnacle of his finesse, he tossed a light bomb above him in a light arc as he released his grip on his fuma shuriken.  Then, sliding his hands through a rapid succession of handseals, the light bomb came to life as he directed the detachable compartments in his fuma to split and sail off in different directions through the use of Sōshūjin.  Each hit their mark, forcing each clone and Tengen himself to parry, with most of the resulting ricochets dispelling the water clones.
> 
> The goggles weren't so weird now, were they?  Unphased by the bright flash of light due to the smoky veil his goggles provided, Meiji darted up and directly upon Tengen, kicking his wrist at an awkward angle in an attempt to disarm him through reflex.  If he kept his grip through sheer willpower alone, things might turn poorly.  As well as he could move relative to the mercenary, the range increment he had over him by virtue of his blade was still noticeable.



GODDAMMIT. Tengen would've kicked himself if he had the time. How arrogant can you be. Of course those damn goggles have a purpose. He would've called himself a lot of derogatory terms, but then he felt a sharp pain at his wrist. Tengen's grip loosened for a second. Then, as if his own instinct screamed out, he held on. NO. He would not let go of his sword. No man alive will ever make him drop his sword. That's not what he thought. That's what he felt.

Meiji was not letting up. He kicked himself off of Tengen, sending him crashing into the ground. While seemingly suspended in the air, Meiji threw a barrage of Kunai. Tengen watched them come down. Most of those were going to miss. And Tengen had learned his lesson: this was some kind of trick. He jumped up as fast as he could, noticing a sharp pain in his leg. He shouldn't let on that his mobility was hampered.

Tengen stayed alert. The Kunai missed, but then he saw it happen. They were being manipulated and redirected behind his back. Tengen beat them to ground with his sword. The mist was slowly dispersing. Those Water clones had taken too much out of him. And he had to focus. Tengen turned around. The last thing he saw was another light bomb go off and Meiji up in the air, going right at him. Again, he had been blinded. This was the end. On pure instinct, he prepared to strike. This next strike would decide the match.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

*Meiji, the Blinking Eye of Chaos*
Way to Amegakure

As Tengen's blade came down at the decisive moment and he felt an odd sort of resistance against the flat of his blade and then he landed.  A few meters away with the mist beginning to disperse and the light already faded was Meiji, his goggles around his neck.  He grinned that stupid, carefree grin of his.  The sort you usually didn't sport after fighting a life threatening battle with someone.

"What a tenacious guy!  But we don't want to be late, or anything like that.  It could be pretty bad if we let something strange happen."  With that he turned on his heel and walked in the general direction of the path towards the furthest outskirts of the village, and after that towards the other villages, sleeves dragging slightly against the ground as he did.


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 2, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*
*Outskirts of Kirigakure, on the road to Amegakure*

Tengen didn't really know what to feel. One moment, he was all heated up, ready to smack that Meiji around with his sword. And then, just like that, he stopped the fight. As if he no longer wanted to play with a toy. If there had been any kind of smug remark, he would've assumed that Meiji had just been playing around with him. But it hadn't been like that. Tengen had the feeling that Meiji wasn't really right in the head.

Right as he thought that, he realized how stupid that sounded, even in his head. Yeah. Meiji has mental issues. You need to have experts examine you because of how f*cked everything is inside your head. Talking about the pot calling the kettle black.

Eventually, Tengen could no longer take the silence.

'Soooo... Ever been to Amegakure?'

'No'

Great start to a conversation.

'Do you know why we're going there?'

'A mission.'

'Yeah, a mission... So did your teacher tell you anything about me.'

'You're part of the mission. I have to get you safe from A to B. And appearantly she thought this would be a good training for me. And an opportunity to learn.'

'So nothing about my... condition?'

'Lady Noe told me enough.'

'The hell does that mean?'

Meiji looked at Tengen intently for a moment, then back to the road ahead.

'I know what I'm supposed to know. Anything else I'll find out.'

Tengen was at a loss. He couldn't read this guy at all. He wasn't being snarky or rude. But he wasn't friendly either. 

This roadtrip is going to be interesting, Tengen could already tell.


----------



## ?clair (Jun 2, 2013)

Yozora Tensei
?Downtown, Northern Amegakure.

Act I: Earning One?s Respect [LT]. 
 
​
I wandered out of the western side, arriving at the northern gates. Safely perched on the frighteningly high flagpole, I stared at the merchants, travelers and tourists filter in. Amegakure, at first sight, could appear to be a very bustling place until you actually wandered deep within. The newcomers, blinded by their awe of the majestic buildings and advanced technology, missed the gloominess and fake personalities that flooded the village. It was truly a pitiable sight.

"Holy fuck?watch it, you dimwitted shit!" the chunin at the gate screamed, and I quickly looked down, interest piquing. He clutched at his eye, muttering curses. The swordsman that stood before him rubbed the back of his neck sheepishly, inching away slowly. His companion, the sleeves of his shirt ridiculously long, stared at the latter with blank, amber-colored eyes. He was impassive, and I could see a resemblance of sorts within the two of us. That curiosity made me leap down from the flagpole: the cursing chunin looked up at the sound of whistling wind, and then cried out in shock.

"YOU'RE GOING TO GET YOURSELF KILLED!" he shrieked femininely, scrambling backwards and plastering his back against the cement walls of Amegakure, covering his head with both hands. "Oh no, no, no! Not on my watch,_ please,_ no!"

I landed nimbly on my feet, sparing the cowering man a disgusted look. I silently motioned with a tilt of my head; the amber-eyed individual nodded, moving forward. The other, who I sourly noticed was a mercenary, didn't seem to understand. I sighed. Excellent, more idiotic humans. At least amber-eyes looked intelligent; he stopped, then gestured for the mercenary to follow with his hand, then resumed walking at a leisure pace. I noticed he was barefoot. How unique. 

For the first time, I anticipated talking with someone. 

I was surprised at myself.


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 2, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*
*Amegakure*

Tengen was confused. At first that Chuunin was yelling, then whining. Then this guy shows up. At least now they had a guide. Wait... WHERE THE HELL WERE THEY GOING!

'Uhm, excuse me, but we're on a mission. Could you point us towards your...'

'You're bringing a message. So you need to go to the main office building.'

'You already know? Did you know we were coming?'

'Two unknown Genin walking into a village carrying a messager pouch. If I didn't know any better, I'd say you were trying to insult my intelligence'

Tengen was taken aback by the rudeness of this fellow.Who the hell did this guy think he was?

'Anyway, I am Tensei. Meiji here already introduced himself. You haven't yet.'

Tengen was grinding his teeth.

'My name is Tengen. And we're not just here to deliver a message.'

'Really now.'

'Yes,' Meiji said, 'After we've delivered these messages, could you guide us some more? Tengen here has a meeting with someone.'

'Oh really.'

Tengen could punch Meiji right now. He didn't want to be around this rude guy any longer. And now Tensei dude was going to be around for the examination. Something he didn't want.

'So, who do you have to see?'

'A certain professor Hiraki.'

'Hiraki? Why do you need to see him.'

'Classified.'

Tensei looked at Meiji, then back at Tengen. A glimmer in his eyes.

'Oh god', Tengen thought, 'Another weird one.'


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

*Meiji*
Amegakure

"What's the point of trying to make a big breakfast if you're not going to break a few eggs for the omelet?  I've always preferred the crunch of egg shells in the egg whites, you know."

--------------------------------------


Meiji walked up towards the oddly nimble footed man who had just descended from the flagpole, flashing him a crooked sort of smile.  

"Yo," he murmured with a slight wave, glancing back at his peer, and then stopping far from the front gates.

"Sorry about that."  Observing Tengen's oddly fluctuating fits of anger and then conversely irritation, Meiji rubbed his chin, then shrugged.  "Well, those are the colors of the leopard's stripes.  You want to jive or what?"


----------



## ?clair (Jun 2, 2013)

Yozora Tensei
?Downtown, Northern Amegakure.

Act I: Earning One?s Respect [LT]. 
 
​
"Yo," the amber-eyed one greeted, Meiji. "Well, those are the colors of the leopard's stripes. You want to jive or what?" 

"Not really, I've heard that my dancing is rather horrendous," I amusedly replied. Now, this human was interesting. The other one... Tengen, I gathered, was very gullible, goofy even?except I could sense a foreboding aura around him. Was his past muddled? Did he live a cursed life? What was his story, really? "May I ask who sent you?" I shot a sideways glance at Tengen, who could've been issuing steam from his ears. "Unless... that is classified as well?" 

The obvious jibe at him made Tengen bristle, a childish sort of annoyance that only served to entertain me. 

"You... you... YOU?!"

"Are you going to continue, or should I stop listening? Repetitive words can turn dull." 

"ARGH!" 

Meiji cleared his throat.

"What now?!" Tengen practically screamed at his face, his eyes wide and frustrated. 

"You seem to be getting agitated," the tall male informed him. I quirked a brow, listening in closely as I walked ahead of them. "Are you sure you're not suffering from, ah," he pulled out a scroll, peering at it closely for a moment, then continued brusquely, "sexual deprivation, or better known as sexual frustration?"

Tengen was speechless.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

*Meiji*
Outside Amegakure

There was a sharp shift of movement and swing from Meiji, and Tensei leaned out of the way just in time to avoid a kunai thrown at him.  Tengen remained speechless after Meiji's attempted assault, even as the boy stepped past Tensei to retrieve his kunai from the spot in the wall it'd embedded itself in.  His amber eyes were alight with a needling sort of perception, a keen gaze that caused your skin to prickle with anticipation.

"You dance far from horrendously.  On the contrary, you actually seem pretty smooth on your feet."  He gave Tensei a full faced smile with all his teeth, beaming idiotically as he scratched his head through the fabric of his sleeve and unruly mop.  "We're in a rush though, so no time for jives or jibes.  Get out of here.  Or I'll bite you to death."  His smile fades, evaporating into a more predatory smirk.  "And his name's Tengen, for the record."  Meiji nods over towards the gates to Tengen, indicating they'd need to move on for now.


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 2, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*
*Amegakure*

Tengen was peeved. To say the least. Getting this over with was the only thing on his mind right now, so he marched at a fast pace, hoping Tensei wasn't following. He was disappointed. Him and Meiji were talking. Good. The two nutters deserved each other. With long paces Tengen stepped into what looked like the central building of Amegakure. Luckily for him, it was there he had to deliver the messages. The clerk behind the desk only looked a little weird at the three of them.

'Now, on to the professor.'

Amazing. Just the way Tensei talked managed to annoy him.

'Yes. And then wherever he points us towards.'

Meiji looked distracted as he said that. It looked like he was just admiring the tall Amegakure buildings.

'With a little luck, he'll manage to help me. And then we can get back to our daily work.

'No chance. If Lady Noe couldn't figure it out, this guy isn't going to be the last stop.'

Tensei was obviously taking all of this in. His brain was obviously enjoying figuring this out.

'Follow me then. I'll get you guys to Hiraki.'

'That's fine. Just tell us where we need to go and we'll find it.'

'Can't do that. His location is... classified. Now, I would very much appreciate a thank you for my help.'

Tensei smiled the way a shark would smile upon seeing a naked swimmer.

Tengen felt faint. Something was wrong. The last thing he could see was Meiji looking at him with a strange expression on his face and Tensei's face going from laughing to complete non-understanding. At least that was funny.

Tengen fell to the ground, unconscious. Meiji and Tensei looked at each other, both perplexed at what had just happened.


----------



## ?clair (Jun 2, 2013)

Yozora Tensei
?Downtown, Northern Amegakure.

Act I: Earning One?s Respect [LT]. 
 
​
 "I can't say I didn't expect such subpar performance from _it,"_ I blinked, staring at the prone body lying on the ground, Tengen's mouth open. I hoped he wouldn't catch ants, it would be unfortunate to have to get him to the hospital. Meiji seemed to be echoing my thoughts. We looked at each other, a nonverbal conversation passing between us. Sighing, I snatched some rope from the vendor that we stood in front of, ignoring his protests, tying a tight knot at Tengen's ankles, handing one side to Meiji, wrapping the other around his wrists and gripping it loosely.

We marched on, the moronic mercenary dangling in between like a chicken about to be roasted on a bonfire. I almost considered roasting him, but decided against it; that could wait until after the meeting the two had with Hiraki. It was bound to be important if the two had journeyed from Kirigakure to here, of all possible locations. Hiraki was known for being a no-nonsense type of person, and I, for the umpteenth time, pondered what the topic might be of. Strengthening alliances, maybe a request? Or a round of questioning? Curiosity was springing up in the strangest of places. 

Tengen attempted to turn, and I paused, the ropes burning against the skin of my palm. I was indifferent to it, having endured worser things. 

"...e-enough, no more of th... this..."

Meiji cocked his head to the side like an innocent child.

"I wonder why people speak in their dreams," he rhetorically questioned. "But then again, he is not really dreaming, is he?"

"He isn't," I validated. Signs of genjutsu abuse and trauma were visible from miles away, and the more I looked at him, talked with him, got to know him, I found that my claim was right. Tengen had a strange phobia of someone approaching him from the back, I had noticed within the first minute, when I had tapped him on the back. A mercenary shouldn't have experienced such a strong genjutsu; they were only still in use for the lowest of work, which included having the weakest of enemies. There had to be a bigger, more complicated story to this.

I was hellbent on digging into his past, no matter if he didn't want me to. When I wanted something, I got it, a trait I had inherited from Mother?it might have helped me in places, but I was not going to admit it. Never, ever. I was nothing like her, otherwise. I was nothing like others. 

And I could see that these two oddities were in the same spot I was, trying to find a place for themselves.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 2, 2013)

*Matsuzaki "Ryuu" Ryuunosuke|Genin|Fuzen*

*Fuzen*​

*Inheriting the Empire*​

Ryuu's recovery was handled in secrecy. In Matsuzaki Tower men waited for the severely injured demon-boy to awaken. He finally did with a twitch, eyes widening as he crawled from the depths of a broken mind to stare at the ceiling with a crazed expression. Memories of current events rolled through his mind while Ryuu's mind tried to register what was happening. He glanced to the side at a thin man with large glasses and a bloody lab coat. "Welcome back to the land of the living, Matsuzaki Ryuunosuke."

"Don't fuck with me," Ryuu grumbled, scooting into a sitting position. His elbows came to rest on sheet covered knees as he bowed his head, neck still aching from the jarring blasts Ibuki sandwiched him between. 

The clip-clop of the scientist's expensive dress shoes drifted as he stepped to the window to snatch the curtains aside. "Now, now. Don't be so hostile. The Prince of the Matsuzaki should be receptive to change. My name is Ishida Hideo. I have some brilliant inventions in mind, and despite the lack of your father's brilliance I can see you've made some interesting additions based on his designs in your spare time. What do you say? Shall we create a new legacy for the Matsuzaki?" 

"Why not with my father? Has he gone missing again?" Ryuu irritably grumbled. The one person he wanted to die the most was still being a pain in his ass.

"Dead," Hideo honestly replied, unmoving. He let that settle in before continuing, "It's a new era for Matsuzaki Industries. An era you must lead, or pass on to others. It's up to you really."

_Dead, huh...? Figures.​_
Leaning his head back, Ryuu sighed, his neck annoyingly stiff. While making himself cozy there were two questions on the demon's mind. Who did it, and of course, why.

"There's no reason for you to worry about that, Ryuunosuke. I know what you're thinking already. Who would kill your father, or rather, who _could_ kill him. Who knows what really happened. Right now you're at a crossroads and have to decide if you're going to continue your father's legacy as a technology magnate or if you'll continue to run around playing ninja." Hideo explained while crossing his arms behind his back.

"..." Ryuu couldn't help but sigh. What _did_ he want? he still felt like He didn't even know what he was, much less what he wanted to be. Demon? Hellish Uchiha spawn? Angel...?

"Did you know anything about my mother?" Ryuu's voice softened and lowered a fraction that he felt unnoticeable. Not so. He had questions, too many questions, and had to wonder if there was another side to him... a speck of decency in his being that could make his existence worthwhile. Ibuki's words impacted him more than the confident bastard would care to admit. Was his destiny truly to be the monstrous sack of shit that eventually lost control and needed to be slain by some white knight...?

Hideo smiled, chuckling to himself as he shook his head. So he was still a boy after all, was he? "I knew her, yes. I know many things about her as well. That's not my place, though. Her origins? I can't disclose any of that at this moment. Oh well, I'll be off now. Train hard, Ryuunosuke. I'm looking forward to seeing what you decide."

"Aa..." Ryuu muttered in an almost dull tone of voice while facing the ceiling of his new cage. He sluggishly tilted his head and glanced out of the window. The timing was almost poetic, for either the birds chose then to fly by or it was perhaps simply fate. To be free. What would that be like? To simply enjoy life without a monster in one's mind, clawing for their soul. To have a life with no obligations. The painful memory of blasting Ibuki's brains out flashed in his mind, and the genin's hand twitched. A life with no regrets...

_That bitch. Who in the fuck does she think she is? Assuming I'll lose control someday. I won't turn back. I'll get stronger primarily through taijutsu. Ninjutsu, and worse genjutsu, I can feel the effect it has on me. All of it brings me closer to that demon within. Fuck them... I'll get stronger my own way._

Who am I...? It really doesn't matter. Maybe some things are better life unknown...
​ 
_Ryuunosuke...​_
Ryuu's eyes widened and then the genin placed a palm on his face as he panted from the aftershock of hearing Ibuki's voice in his head. His breathing was laborious and he felt a chill race through his spine. Was he losing it? She tried to kill him! He couldn't grasp why he should feel guilt after ending some traitor's life. "Shut the fuck up!"

A startled Matsuzaki employee peeked her head in to ask, "Mr. Matsuzaki, are you okay?"

"Stupid eavesdropping bitch! Get the fuck out of here!" Ryuu shouted as he threw the tray of food at her head. The woman in a business suit with her hair in a tight bun shrieked before she was pelted with uneaten food and water. The girl ran without even shutting the door, terrified of her new( and possibly crazy ) boss.

Working an ear piece into place, the version improved and based off of the prototype used long ago. Speaking to his secretary Ryuu said, "Get me a new personal assistant. I'm going on a little training trip."


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 2, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*
*Amegakure, Hiraki's office*

Tengen was falling. Paralyzed. It felt like thousands of needles were piercing his skin. Suddenly light seemed to seep into the dark abyss he was in. Tengen was hearing words he could not understand. Slowly, the pain was disappearing and he could flex his muscles

'He's coming 'round. Watch out for sudden spasms.'

Finally, Tengen managed to open his eyes. Meiji was looking at him with those stupid goggles. And some old guy. For a moment, he thought Tensei had gone. But then he heard his voice again.

'So, awake is he? Finally. It only took him two hours.'

Tengen slowly got up. With quite some effort, he could speak.

'Professor Hiraki, I presume'

The old man raised his eyebrows

'Yes. And you are Tengen. And I'm going to assume you came to see me to seek help with your... condition?

Tengen nodded. Talking was taking too much effort.

'I'm not sure if I should start examining you straight away. You still seem quite shaken up.'

'N-no. Do it.'

'Fine. I will prepare everything. It'll be ready in about fifteen minutes'

Tengen nodded again. Hiraki left the room and Tengen finally took his time to look around. This was obviously an office. A desk, some flowers, lots of books. Maybe this guy could help him.

'Do you do that often? You know, crashing like that.'

Meiji looked at him with a tilted head. He looked innocent.

'It happens from time to time. Can't tell why it happens though.'

'I'd say when someone uses Genjutsu that targets the mind.'

Tengen was hoping Tensei wouldn't have noticed. If push cames to shove, Tensei knowing his weak spot could be disastrous.

'Yeah... that's right'

'Interesting.'

At that moment, Hiraki came back in.

'Follow me in here and sit in the chair in the middle of the room'

Tengen got scared when he walked in the room. The chair was obviously made to restrain someone. He took his place anyway. Immediately, he was entangled. Hiraki wasted no time and rubbed some kind of liquid on his forehead. Tengen then was given a pill, which he reluctantly ate. It knocked him out.

Again, he was in a dark ocean. It was different this time. He was ready for it this time, he thought. Tengen could feel some kind of presence inside his head. Again, memories flashed before his eyes. And then, pitchblack. But this time, he could hear voices. Women's voices, children's voices. The voices of the old and the young. All unknown yet familiar in some way. Suddenly, the voices were silenced. And the pain came back. The black ocean turned bloodred again. When he opened his eyes, he was being held down by Tensei and Meiji. His hands were around Hiraki's throat.

Tengen loosened his grip. He was hyperventilating, but couldn't stop. He passed out again.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 2, 2013)

Hyuuga, Haruto
Konoha Complex
Hirari's Birthday LT

Pacing at his usual speed, he walked towards the location where Hirari's, one of many of his clan members, birthday resided, of course it wasn't until late that he managed to finish sculpting his gift, an iron ring crafted specifically out of sapphire rock, within were sparkling shred of golden starts that bent to the reflection of the light, of course this was but one of his many of the stones that was engraved into his collection of blades. Al though it's worth was about that of a single Kunai, it's brilliance was enough to captivate Hatuto's interest. Placing set present in a colorful box wrapped in a red pigmented ribbon, placing it neatly within his right pocket, pulling a card from the left, he began to read the card once more. As always, it began with the _'You have been invited to, blah, blah, blah.'_ He skipped that section, reading at the directions that were duly noted in the edge of the lower end of the paper. Confirming that were he was headed was right, he placed it once again in his pocket and got reminded that he had been running late for awhile now.

Not playing much or a mind to this, since he did stay later to finish carving the right he's been working for about, well, since he's received this invitation, so around two or three weeks ago. Of course, he always tried his best to give a present that was not only cost effective, but special. So he formed a ring, but he honestly didn't know if she liked these, or even if she wore rings, but hell, I suppose that this was but one of the few troubles that arise when you want to give something to someone, especially someone as complicated as Hirari, or maybe this was all simply because he couldn't help but suck at this situations. Shrugging the thought of his mind, he turned on the next road and within a few minutes he was at the complex that had been assigned to host Hirari's birthday.

He stood there for a few second as his hears were filled with the noise that was held within the door he once more pulled the gift of his pocket and opened the box, noted that the ring was still there, polished and shining much like the stars, closed it and proceeded to the inner walls of the building. As the noise became louder, he witnessed familiar faces along with unfamiliar ones. Swaying his head left and right, he stood there as he looked for where Hirari was at so he could deliver his gift personally.

Glancing through the area, he finally manage to see Hirari, among others, and a pup, he walked towards her with gift in hand and said:

"Happy Birthday, Hirari. Sorry I'm a bit late, I hope this makes up for it though." Extending his arm, he presented the gift to her.


----------



## Island (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari’s Birthday, Part 9
Liquid Time

I hoped that I could escape out the backdoor or something and get out of here. Maybe I could have gone to the park and feed the geese, or maybe I could have simply gone for a long walk for some peace and quiet. Of course, neither of those became reality. As I walked down the steps and traveled across the common room, I had the displeasure of running into an entourage of “friends” who wanted to “celebrate” with me. Why there were so many of them, I had no idea. I recalled mother telling me that she was inviting over a few, but to me, a few was three or four, not six or seven. In total, I counted Chouko, Inoryo, Shikasuki,  Shinji, and… Shizuo and Cenn? Add them to the plethora of random Hyuuga Clan members that wanted to stay and chat, and you ended up with at least another two or three, totaling eight or nine, including Cenn.

Cenn, jumping around, was the first one I noticed and also the first one to greet me, running up to me and pawing at my ankles.

“Hello, Cenn.” I smiled at him and leaned over to pet him on the head. “You’re getting big, aren’t you?”

Before anyone could say anything, I turned my attention to Hyuuga Haruto who approached with some kind of small gift in hand. At first I thought it strange that this was the first time I saw him tonight, but then I realized that I didn’t recall seeing either him or his father at dinner tonight. Did my parents not invite them? Maybe he and his parents had other things to do tonight but still wanted to show respect regardless. Who knew? I sure didn’t, and although I was curious, I didn’t really feel like asking him…

“Happy Birthday, Hirari!” He greeted me.

What an informal greeting. Did he consider us that close?

I frowned.

Still, he presented me with a gift, so I smiled and accepted it.

“Thank you, Haruto-kun.” I nodded.

As far as I knew, Haruto wasn’t a particularly skilled or talented shinobi but was nevertheless good enough to master the Gentle Fist style and the Eight Trigrams Palm Rotation technique. According to father, members of the branch families were once restricted from learning Hyuuga Clan techniques in fear that they would become known to the outside world. However, shortly after the Fourth Great Shinobi War, in honor of one of the clan’s most gifted and most talented members, Hyuuga Neji, the main family decided to allow branch family members to study alongside them and learn our secret techniques to strengthen the clan and better protect it from those who wished to do it harm.

Not many branch family members mastered the Eight Trigrams Palm Rotation technique so young, however.

Though, I shouldn’t call him “young” since he was technically older than me, already being fifteen years old.

“It’s a shame we missed you at dinner tonight.” I tried making casual conversation with him. “Grandpa Hyuuga came back for the occasion.”


----------



## Chronos (Jun 2, 2013)

Hyuuga, Haruto
Konoha Complex
Hirari's Birthday LT

She brought up bitter news, she took the present and asked about his father, which caused the boy to bitter his expression. Right, father did want to come and expected mother to do the same, of course I was to here on their behalf. But I couldn't tell her about fathers actual merits for not arriving. Father's always been a bitter man, and although he didn't necessarily have to be here, it would still be courteous to arrive and demonstrate their respects. This was Hirair's 15th birthday of course, and she is part of the main branch, although some still excluded us of the lower branch it was nice of them to invite us at least. Oh wait, I forgot my manners, I blurted out Hirari. Not to mention she's form the upper branch of the Hyuuga. I should show more respect.

"Quite. I apologize for my father, he's rather busy with other matters." The boy said, glancing towards the side, following the crowd to see if his grandfather was present in the area. He couldn't see him with all the people around, he and her weren't particularly close but this kind of environment he was in didn't suit him too well. Returning his gaze towards Hirari, he forced apologized. Once more with a bow, although he hated doing this, especially to one of the higher branch he needed to portray perfect manners. They were family, probably. But more so, she was the leader, or soon to be leader. As such, much like father tough him, he presented himself, although not initially, with respect and honor.

"Ah, yes. I'm sorry to hear that Hirari-san. Please, forgive our tardiness. Again, while I was at home finishing your gift, father was attending other pressing matters. I'm here on their behalf, however." Raising his head once again, he formed an honest smile, while turning to see her friends ravel around her, trying to get her attention on her special day, he honestly felt that he wasn't part of this sect, and so he continued:

"Don't let me stop you Hirari-san, if you wish continue to speak with your friends."


----------



## Island (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 10
Liquid Time

I barely knew Haruto and his father, part of the family that we rarely associated with. Generally, we kept close contact with our more immediate family members, including my aunts, uncles, and cousins and infrequently some of my second and third cousins such as Hyuuga Hisoka and Hyuuga Hiromasa. Then there were the family members such as Hyuuga Nobou who served as my bodyguard and protector, somebody who, even though they weren’t part of the main family, spent a significant amount of time at the complex with the family and me. More removed members such as Haruto and his father, people I’m sure my dad associated with, were seen less frequently, periodically showing up to events and meetings, but otherwise going about their normal, everyday lives.

I recalled father and Grandpa Hyuuga being close to Haruto’s father, but I was unsure why.

Maybe it was somebody else. I really couldn't remember.

Apparently discussing his father was something that he preferred not to do given his expression and mannerisms, so I decided to drop the subject altogether.

Then, of course, he began apologizing and attempted to excuse himself so that I could go be with my “friends” over there.

I glanced back at Shizuo and the others.

“You’re more than welcome to join us, Haruto-kun.” I looked back at him, almost feeling bad for the guy.

I mean, he came all the way here. It’s not like I would just shoo him away or anything…

Even though the thought of asking them all to leave _did_ cross my mind.

“Shizuo-kun.” I approached the group. “Mother didn’t mention that she invited you, but it's a pleasure nonetheless.”

I nodded to the rest of the group. “Ladies, gentlemen. It's good to see you all here.”

“Likewise, and Happy Birthday, Hirari-chan!” Yamanaka Inoryo smiled.

“Hm, yeah…” Aburame Shinji attempted to be polite. “Happy Birthday!”

Then I looked back at Haruto.

Honestly, I could have gone without the whole charade, stayed in my room, and watched some television. However, just because I didn’t want to be here didn’t mean that I couldn’t make the most out of it. After all, there was no point in being miserable. More so, there was no point in making _other_ people’s nights miserable just because _I_ didn’t want to do something. Yeah, so what if it was _my_ birthday? That didn’t mean that I could be an ungrateful brat and kick everybody out. Sure, I thought about it, but it simply wasn’t something that I was going to do, not just out of respect for my parents who put all this together but also for my, well… friends. 

In fact, I thought that maybe I could even do something nice for somebody. Though I didn't know Haruto all that well, he looked like the kind of guy that didn't have a whole lot of fun, so I figured I might as well introduce him to my, err, friends and see if he would be interested in doing, well, whatever large groups of teenagers did…

“This is my third cousin, Hyuuga Haruto.” I nodded in Haruto’s direction.

“These are Chouko-chan, Inoryo-kun, Shikasuki-chan, Shinji-kun Shizuo-kun…” I pointed each one out to Haruto and then glanced down at my feet. “And this is Cenn.”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo
*The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday
Liquid Time

Cenn gave some barks of encouragement and almost nodded to Hirari as he leaned into the petting, and naturally deferred to the other guests as Hirari greeted them.  Shizuo gave her a smile that effectively said 'Happy Birthday', though his smile tightened slightly at one of her comments.  When he noticed Haruto, a certain recognition, and he felt a distinct desire to shake hands with him, as if bonded together by something strong.  Craftsmen could typically feel each other out from a mile away.  At high enough levels of skill, one craftsman could effectively communicate what he wanted to another without even speaking.  Which would come in handy if Shizuo was capable of it.  He settled for exchanging glances with the young man, and handing Hirari her present before taking a step towards the door.  As cool as he was with her, her friends weren't really...his friends.  And as much as he'd desired to speak to Haruto, he did have other things to handle as well.  Despite any of her potential protests, he makes his way for the door, the job of giving her her present over and done with.  Cenn looked sad as the duo had to depart, but he hopped over  into Shizuo's arms as the latter knelt to let the former get a proper platform.  One last nod of goodbye, and he was gone.


----------



## Island (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hajime*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 12
Liquid Time

*THE PROPHECY, PART 1*
A Meeting Between Father and Son​
Meanwhile while Hirari and her friends were off having fun?

My mouth dropped the floor when I saw what my father had done. What his forehead protector once guarded was not just a chakra node but instead a third eye. The third eye shimmered brightly, emanating a golden aura of power that was visible even without the Byakugan. Was this really the Byakugan?s true form? Was it really the Third Eye? I could hardly believe what I saw, hearing about the legendary Third Eye through myth and legend but never thinking that I?d actually bear witness to somebody wielding its awesome might.

The Third Eye was thought to be located between the first two chakra gates and between the fifth and seventh major chakra nodes. At the center of two gates and the two most prominent nodes, it was a focal point of the body?s chakra and served as a gateway to one?s mind, body, and spirit. This made it the prime location for powerful Genjutsu and techniques that relied on manipulating one?s chakra flow such as the Gentle Fist jabs. A Genjutsu that infected the Third Eye node would effectively cripple an opponent?s ability to resist the Genjutsu without special intervention, and likewise, shutting down this node with a cut or a jab would cut the flow between two gates and two nodes, severally hampering one?s capacity to fight a battle.

While it was especially vulnerable, one who could activate the Third Eye could harness all that chakra and perform unimaginable feats, or at least so the legend says. Nobody knew what the Third Eye did since nobody had activated the Third Eye in over three hundred years. Many thought that its activation was simply a myth, and when science learned of the existence of a chakra node between the gates and between the Crown Node and the Throat Node, many simply assumed that it was just another node?










​
?What you see, my son,? Father spoke, ?Is indeed the legendary Third Eye.?

?How?? I stumbled upon my words. ?Why??

?Hajime.? He stared deeply into my eyes. ?When I left Konoha, I felt betrayed by the Hokage?s to act against Black and the threat it posed to the Shinobi World. I sought to develop a technique that would allow us to obliterate Black with minimal casualties, something that would show the Hokage that a war between Black and White was not just winnable but optimal. If he refused, I would use the technique to remove him from power and led White to victory before Black destroyed not just our way of life but the entire Shinobi World.?

?Father, I?? I hesitated. ?I had no idea. Please, forgive me.?

I blamed my father for abandoning the clan and the village when it needed him the most, when it needed a strong and capable leader to push through and led them into the modern era. How was I supposed to lead the clan? What was I supposed to do? How was I supposed to face the increasing threat that Black posed? What if they came for us? What if they came for my daughter? Who would defend us? Who would stop them? What would we do if either of us were lost? What would happen to the Hyuuga Clan if I was felled and Hirari was captured? I asked myself those questions many times over the course of many years, struggling beneath the burden placed upon me, a burden that I had always felt I wasn?t and probably would never be read for.

?No, Hajime.? He refused my apology. ?It is I who should apologize. I was wrong for me to want to use the Third Eye as an instrument of destruction. It was even worse for me to abandon my friends and family to pursue such power for such ignoble purposes. How does one face the clan after that? What about the village??

I remained quiet, unsure of how to answer my father.

?The Third Eye cannot be used as a weapon.? He asserted.

?Why not, father?? I wondered. ?The power of the Third Eye, if it is even half as powerful as the legends say, then you should be able to decimate whole villages in your wake.?

?No, that is not the power of the Third Eye.? He shook his head. ?The Third Eye does not bring death and destruction but instead? sanctity.?

?Sanctity?? I became skeptical. ?What do you mean??

?To understand the power of the Third Eye?? He explained. ?You must understand the true nature of the Byakugan. The Byakugan allows us to interpret and process information from the world around us, allowing us to perceive everything within our range, giving us insight on and understanding of the world around us. The Third Eye allows us to interpret and process the world not just as it is, like the Byakugan, but as it _was_ and _will_ be. It back tracks and fast forwards movement to allow one to perceive not just the present??

?But also the past and the future?? I could not believe the words that came out of my mouth.

?Yes, my son.? He nodded.

?Then you can see the past, the present, _and_ the future?? I asked. ?See through the very fabric of time??

?That is correct.? He nodded again.

?Then you can use this information to save the Shinobi World?? My voice rose excitedly. ?To destroy Black and restore peace and harmony the land??

?That is incorrect.? He frowned. ?You still do not understand what it means to activate the Third Eye, my son. Only after understanding oneself and coming to terms with one?s own imperfections can one look to understand the world around him. Only after one understands his own actions and reactions can he understand the actions and reactions of the world around him. However, one does not simply interfere with the world, for everything that is to happen with happen, regardless of how much you resist and how much you struggle.?

?What do you mean?? I didn?t understand.

?Ultimately, it?s your actions and reactions that will be the catalyst for the actions and reactions of the world around you. You will change the world around you, but you will not change how it was meant to be.?

?That doesn?t make any sense, father.? I argued.

?It does.? He contested. ?If you make a change, then it was meant to be. Think of the world as an organism. Every cell and every organ has its purpose. They function both dependently and independently of one another, acting on the rest of the organism and reacting to the rest of the organism. When one particular cell acts, the others around it react. If it does not act, then the others do not react. When perceiving time with the Third Eye, one witnesses these actions as if they were happening in one?s own mind. They are what has, is, and will happen, such that if you do not see them, then they do not happen. If you do something, then you do it. If you do not, then you simply do not. If you attempt to do something that cannot happen, then you will inevitably fail.?

I crossed my arms over my chest and spoke, ?Then what purpose does the Third Eye serve??

?It is a tool for enlightenment and understanding.? He turned away from me, looking back at the scroll he had pinned on the wall. ?Not an instrument of destruction. The powers of the Senju Clan and the Uchiha Clan and those of the Tailed Beasts bring about desolation and ruin, but not those of the Hyuuga Clan. Those of the Hyuuga Clan, our powers, are that of peace and of understanding of the world around us.?

?Then why do we use the Byakugan for battle, father?? I challenged his assertion.

?Because that is what we choose to do with the tools it has been given.? He raised his voice. ?Mankind can turn anything into a weapon if we so choose, from the branches of trees to the rocks on the ground to even the tiniest of atoms? None of them are meant to be instruments of destruction or tools of war, but it is ultimately how mankind uses them that determines such.?

?Then are the weapons of the Senju Clan and the Uchiha Clan really weapons, father?? I challenged him again.

?Their techniques and weapons, Amaterasu, Susano?o, and Tsukuyomi, were developed as instruments of destruction and nothing else. Even the Wood Release technique of the Senju Clan was developed for the sole purpose of destroying one?s enemy, not to harness the power of nature for the good of mankind but as a weapon against the Tailed Beasts. There are some tools that are crafted solely as weapons, my son. Sticks and stones are not those kinds of tools; they are merely part of nature, and may be used for either construction or destruction or may be simply left alone. Even the very atoms and particles that make up everything in this universe, they may be used for either construction or destruction, holding the power to create or destroy by combine or splitting from others. They have no inherent design, no greater purpose, and their use is determined by how mankind uses them whereas the weapons of the Senju Clan and the Uchiha Clan were crafted for just one purpose: unrelenting domination of one?s enemies.?

I listened to what my father had to say.

?The Third Eye is not that.? He paused. ?The Third Eye is attainable only by letting go of one?s appetite for destruction and accepting the world as it was, is, and will be, regardless of the path you choose to take within it.?

?Then why do you tell me this, father?? I sighed to myself, disappointed that the knowledge I have gained may not be used to further our clan and our village. ?For what purpose have you come here, then? Why do you return to the clan and the village, if not to help us in our mobilization for war??

?I am no Buddha.? He stated. ?I am an imperfect man, and as an imperfect man, I am still driven by desires.?

?Then you will help us?? I asked.

?No.? He answered flatly.

?Then what is it?? I raised my voice again, become agitated at my father for not being more direct.

?I have come to warn you.? He remained calm regardless of how I spoke to him.

*[CONTINUED IN NEXT POST]*​


----------



## Island (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hajime*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 12
Liquid Time

*THE PROPHECY, PART 2*
A Meeting Between Father and Son










​
Meanwhile while Hirari and her friends were off having fun?

?Warn me?? I hesitated. ?Why? About _what_??

?My son, Hyuuga Hajime,? he began, ?I love you with all of my heart and have dedicated the last forty years of my life to you. I have spent it working as hard as I could raising you and training you to become the man that you are today. I saw you go from an innocent baby to a na?ve boy to a smug teenager to one of the most dedicated and loyal men I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. Your dedication and service to both the clan and the village have surpassed all expectations, and you have proven to me time and again that you are truly worthy of carrying the burden I placed upon you.?

?What are you saying??? I felt my heart sink, not once ever hearing an _?I love you.?_ from my father.

?I have seen many things with the Third Eye, my son.? I almost thought I could hear my own father snivel. ??including the death of my son and the destruction of the Hyuuga Clan.?

?Wha-?? I began choking on my words.

?Your death draws near, Hajime.? He stated outright. ?Looming just over the horizon.?

I had no words at that moment.

?Please do not ask me to prevent the inevitable.? He continued. ?That is an impossibility within the universe we inhabit. I do not tell you this so that you may escape death or save the clan, but instead to prepare yourself, both emotionally and spiritually for what comes next??

?No?? I stopped suddenly. ?Father, you _must_ tell me. Tell me who. Tell me why.?

Father remained silent.

?For the sake of the _clan_, father.? I pleaded with him. ?For the sake of _everything_ both you and I have ever worked for.?

Again, he did not speak.

?Father!? I commanded. ?Tell me. Tell me _right now_! Who will be responsible for this?!?

Father turned back to me, and I saw something that I had never seen in my entire life. His eyes shimmered with wetness, and face was reddened with sorrow. He bore a look of melancholy, a stare of distress, mourning those who have not yet died. 

*?WHO, FATHER??* I finally snapped in fit of rage.

He spoke softly and quietly, his voice broken and beaten: ?Hirari.?


----------



## ?clair (Jun 3, 2013)

Yozora Tensei
?Downtown, Northern Amegakure.

Act I: Earning One?s Respect [LT]. 
 
​
"Is he going to do this all day long?" I couldn't help but ask, unimpressed. Tengen was sprawled out on a cot, the wood bending and creaking with every movement, unable to bear his bulky frame?s weight, while Hiraki sat in a corner, doing his work. A dainty pair of reading glasses were perched on his nose, and he sniffed loudly, still sore from nearly being choked to death by a mercenary. Meiji shot him a curious glance before turning back to stare at Tengen creepily. I had to admit, he made a very convincing asylum escapist. If we ever needed to make a getaway, he could turn out to be the perfect distraction.

?I don?t know,? Meiji simply stated. Every single thing he did was ?simple?. I couldn?t wrap my head around it for once. ?He?s been rather obnoxious lately, but that?s all to it. Why??

?Because if he keeps this up, I?ll need to fix him right now,? I told him. ?We can?t have any useless baggage with us on the road.?

?What did you say?? an annoyed voice blearily growled from behind us. Tengen lifted his head slightly to glower at me. I was undaunted, having been exposed to deathlier glares from most of my clients. If he truly wanted to be intimidating, he would need to work on his scowl?it was too plain. Mercenaries were meant to be good at making ugly faces, I frowned. I told him so, and Tengen wasn?t happy.

?W-wha?not again, you bastard!? he cried, attempting to push himself up and failing miserably, falling face first onto the cot. Meiji blinked slowly, his amber eyes wide. If I didn?t know better, I?d say he was recording the scene before him?but, then again, he did carry around a scroll that instructed him on how to interact with humans, so I didn?t think it was that far off of a guess. 

?I?m rather sure that my parents were married before I was conceived, so that really doesn?t make me a ?bastard?,? I informed the fool of a mercenary, crossing my arms and leaning against the wall. Tengen spluttered. ?And don?t spit, it?s impolite.? He gaped at me. Meiji pulled out his scroll and began scribbling furiously. ?Close your mouth. You?ll catch flies.?

He snapped his great, loud maw shut. I relaxed. Finally, serenity. Then he re-opened it.

?You?ll pay for that, you sadistic freak!?

"Good _grief, _does he never shut up?"

"I can answer that, Yozora-kun."

"Really," I humored him.

"Yes. That's an affirmative."

"Shut up, the both of you!"

"All three of you, _silence,"_ thundered Hiraki, his glare melting ice. I rolled my eyes. What a fool, that Hiraki. "Yozora-kun, will you examine him and finish this already?" He removed his glasses, pinching the bridge of his crooked nose. "Now, please."

I shrugged one shoulder, moving from my place next to the wall, grabbing Tengen by the scruff of his shirt, throwing him into a stiff-backed chair and kneeling in front of him. He uncertainly coughed, avoiding my eyes, clearly anxious. 

"I won't use a genjutsu on you. Relax," I commanded, sensing Meiji standing behind me, the scribbling still audible. Tengen breathed out in relief. "I'll just ask you questions. Is that fine, or should I simplify things further for you?" I smirked.

He grumbled at my mockery of his intelligence, about to retort. Hiraki coughed loudly. He quailed, shrinking in his seat. 

"Fine, fine." 

I grinned widely, a gleam appearing in my eyes that he did seem to catch. Tengen looked like he was regretting agreeing to this?as he rightly should. 

"Tell me, Tengen. How did this begin?"


----------



## ?clair (Jun 3, 2013)

_Louvre (in Konoha)?_​_Interval._​










​
I smiled brightly, staring at the setting sun and swinging my legs, the tips of my boots skimming over the clear, red water, the color reflected by the flickering rays of the sun. It slowly descended, a beautiful sight to experience, and my smile turned  softer. Duke pecked at my ear, tweeting curiously.

?You know, now that I just take the time to sit down and look at it all,? I began, talking to no one in particular, ?it?s so nice here. Sure, people can be jerks, but isn?t that the whole point of living? Experiencing different things, learning from them, growing to be a better person?? 

Unexpectedly, Tsubaki flashed through my mind.

?To? to help others, whether they want it or not, because you know that they need it??

I tilted my head, sighing. Short strands of the palest yellow tickled my cheeks, freshly cut and hanging ?til my jaw. My head felt lighter, like a huge weight had been lifted. I flexed my hands, black gloves crinkling. It would take time for them to settle and feel flexible, but I was happy. To others, a change of appearance would seem materialistic. To me, it was more. It meant more to me, because I wanted to change myself. No longer would I sit back and watch, or remain a genin forever. I would grow stronger, faster, smarter. Maybe someday, I would finally graduate to chunin, a dream that looked so far away.

Not anymore, though. I would take one step a day, one leap a time, and achieve that goal. It would take a lot of hard work, stubbornness, sweat and determination, but what did that matter? I wanted to prove myself, that I wasn't someone that could be forgotten. My milestones, my aspirations, had increased, multiplying, and I wanted to fulfill each of them. I knew I couldn't do everything, yet I could still try. Life, I had learned recently, was all about what you could make of it, not what it could make of you. If you couldn't keep up, it would move on. It waited for no one. 

In fate's eyes, we were all equal. Not special, never; it didn't play favorites. What the average human did to make themselves special, however, was what made them so unique, so loved and so _lucky_ in our eyes. It was high time I understood that.

?The road may seem far, but I?ll reach it. I swear I will.? 

Breathing slowly, I stilled my dangling legs, the sun barely visible on the horizon. I closed my eyes, a tiny grin flashing on my face.

?That?s a promise to myself.?

I would do it for me.


----------



## River Song (Jun 3, 2013)

InfIchi said:


> "Oi.... Why did you do that?" Akira looked at the fruit vendor. "Hey, i'm really sorry." He rubbed the back of his head. "You know, Stuff happens, gennins be gennins man." He chuckles a bit, "Damn it! You brats!" The vendor swung at Akira, but the young gennin dodged. "Damn old man..." Akira took off running at top speed. "Hey, Kitty Girl!" Akira shouted back, "Does this mean i win!" He chuckled a bit, leaping up and onto a couple roofs. "See! They can't catch me up here you know!" He smiled a bit and stretched.
> 
> "Yeah... Victory is mine." He soaked it in, building tops always meant victory, unless they had ladders. Then it meant that his targets would come up to the top via a ladder and come after him. "Damn it... That's right... Ladders exist..." Akira sighed and jumped back down, rushing through the streets. "YOU'LL NEVER CATCH ME ALIVE!"



*Rika Shiromi.*
_Game on._

Rika fell through the air, twisting out of the boys grip. Falling was a strange experience, for Rika she never knew when it would end. It could be an eternity and she would never know it, a blind person has a different perception of time, especially if nothing was happening. Sighing she flipped around, landing skilfully on her feet, cats alway.... wait I?m not a fucking cat, stupid boy messing with her mind. 

She could smell the stench of ripe fruit squashed around her, oranges, apples, watermelons, each delectable scent dancing on her sinus?. She didn?t have long to savour it though because before she knew it the vendor was on his feet and shouting obscenities, his thundering heartbeat intonating his fury.

The chase was on, he was the bull and she was the matador; although she probably would be allowed to kill him at the end of the chase. Shame.  And then she was off, sprinting away from the collapsed fruit cart, weaving expertly through the crowds, and where she couldn?t weave she shoved, leaving a trail of bread crumbs behind her in the form of downed civilians.
She was slightly slower than the boy; and when she took to the roof tops Rika was still lagging behind; the men were looking angry. She turned to her elevated partner in crime 

?Meet you at the park! First one there wins.?

She never said she would play fair. She dashed and dodged through the civilians. Darting towards a back alley, as she ran down the alley she realised something, this was a dead end.  Cursing her luck she quickly rounded on her pursuers, three men, all quite bulky form manually sowing and harvesting their crops, she could probably take them on at hand to hand, but she didn?t was to try her luck. 

?Watch the birdie now?

She quickly ran through a series of handseals as they approached and when she reached the last one she knew the fight was won.

?Demonic illusion: Hells viewing technique?

The screams would still ring in her ears by the time she reached the park. As she walked through the green expanse she wondered _Had she won?_


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 3, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*
*Amegakure, Hiraki's office*

Tengen took a deep breath. Sure, Tensei was annoying. But he wasn't stupid either. Maybe he could help. Then again, a Genjutsu professor and a Jonin Genjutsu expert had been unsuccesful. And now this Genin was going to try?

'When did it start you ask? Well, I don't know. My earliest memory was standing in the rain, in the middle of nowhere. A forest.'

'Do you know where this forest is?'

'Not exactly. It was somewhere in the country of Fire. Not really sure where. I got picked up by a band of mercenaries. And for some reason I never bothered asking where they picked me up. I know, stupid.'

'The land of Fire... Can you remember anything about that night?'

Tengen thought as hard as he could.

'No, sorry.'

'Fine. Did you see anything special during Hiraki's examination? Anything at all?'

'I didn't see anything. But I heard voices. I couldn't understand anything though.'

Tensei frowned.

'What kind of voices? And how many?

'All kinds of voices. Old and young, men and women. It was like a huge crowd in a shop, you know.'

'And then?'

'Pain. Like thousands of needles in your skin. And everything just fiery, bloody red.'

'That's it?'

'Yeah.'

Tensei made a look that looked very strange on him. Like he wasn't understanding it. Then, he made a sigh.

'All I can say is that someone went wild in your brain. With a baseball bat. But, there is one thing we can find out.'

'What?'

'The first night you can remember. I know how to find the exact spot you were.'

Tensei reveled in Tengen's surprised look. Meiji looked somewhat interested.

'We just go back to that night and confirm the exact date of that night. Then we look at the sky...'

'... And determine his location by the position of the stars!'

Meiji looked kind of excited saying that. Tensei was obviously pissed . He had wanted to say that.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 3, 2013)

Hyuuga, Haruto
Konoho Complex
Hirari's Birthday LT

Although she was kind enough to present them to her friends, Haruto would've honestly preferred that she would not mingle with him for too long. He expected that she would have told him to leave, honestly he want it so. Of course, he didn't despised her, he couldn't. He didn't know her mannerisms nor her attitude well. He only knew her as a distant, very distant member of the Hyuuga clan. Although he had spent time working on that ring, forging and even sacrificing one of his blades to make it, he didn't believe it was anything special for anyone special. He did it out of gratitude not only for the main bran allowing them to be housed within Hyuuga, but for the kindness of least of recognizing their existence, although they weren't necessarily close so there was no need for set kindness. 

While she introduced him to her friends, Haruto became bothered by the idea. They weren't his friends, and neither had he the intention of becoming close to them. But as father has always taught him as well" _"Friends and acquaintances of the main family branch should be respected. Equally to those of the main branch."_ He bowed politely at them all from a short distance. Although the gesture was not necessarily required, he appreciated that she wasn't reluctant of saying they had at least some relation. 

In all honesty, Haruto thinks that third cousins are honestly not considered family anymore, but oh well. She was a family of my father, so he should still demonstrate proper etiquette. Witnessing a peculiar boy, they exchanged glances but did not say anything. I believe Hirari said he was Shizuo. He was not one to have many friends, but this boy, unlike the others, sat well with him. He had a pet named Cenn, one that he didn't pay much attention to other than a slight gestured smile. Of course, he could sense that Shizuo as well wanted to exchange greetings, but this wasn't the place to be doing so. While he escaped the complex, Haruto felt he should do similar thing before things turned rather hectic. 

"Hirari-san, I don't mean to be rude, but if you'll excuse me, I best be on my way. I hope that you have a splendid birthday. Give my hello's to Hyuuga-sama and Hisa-sama. Till next time Hirari-san." So much bowing irked him, but he did it with a smile, he couldn't see them as equal. They weren't. She was better. Soon enough, not only was Hirari gonna become leader of the clan, but also Chuunin, which out scaled him in regards of rank once more, and although this was accepted to him, he would rather not be a part of all this. Although he held no ill will to any of them, he just felt out of place like a piece of the wrong puzzle. He felt he didn't belong here, of course he would not say this to Hirari as she was obviously the main attraction and she might expect all of us to have fun.

Lifting his head once more, he turned and headed towards the gate. It was time to return home. He would like to finish that book he just bought, along with repairing the blade he used to forge Hirari's ring.


----------



## Fedster (Jun 3, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_A Fitting Training for a Lady -Ninjutsu Training [3/6]_
_Somewhere in Konoha_

"I tell you, you are not doing it right.", Takigawa-sensei scolded her student while she walked besides her, head down. She had failed in her specialty, in what she did best. Or at least, better than the other two. "How many times have you practiced your Chakra Control?", Misa came to a stop. Chakra...What? She'd never heard of that before. She just limited herself to shake her head, and Takigawa-sensei gave her a look that said, 'Are you friggin' kidding me?' "We'll eat something and then continue your training."

"Yes, food! With my stomach full, I'll be able to do whatever I want.", As ridiculous as that sounded, it was true. Full Stomach Misa was faster, stronger and meaner. Not to mention funnier.

*Three orders of barbeque later...*

Misa and Takigawa-sensei returned to the training grounds. They both were a bit confused that Jeeha wasn't there. Maybe he quitted training? And the Kumo kunoichi hadn't seen Kateshi since the day they met their sensei...Weird.

"Okay.", Said the Jounin while grabbing a kunai fron her pouch and throwing it to the top of the tallest tree. She looked at Misa. "Fetch me that."

"Okay.", As she prepared herself to jump to the nearest branch, Takigawa-sensei stopped her.

"But you can ONLY use your feet to climb.", The Genin opened her eyes wide at the rule. How can one do that? As she saw the look of her student's face, she explained. "You have to send Chakra to the bottom of your feet. It has to be just the necessary amount. Too little and you'll fall, but too much and you'll be repelled. And don't use your Safe Fall Jutsu. You'll just waste your chakra."

Now this was a challenge.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 3, 2013)

River Song said:


> *Rika Shiromi.*
> _Game on._
> 
> Rika fell through the air, twisting out of the boys grip. Falling was a strange experience, for Rika she never knew when it would end. It could be an eternity and she would never know it, a blind person has a different perception of time, especially if nothing was happening. Sighing she flipped around, landing skilfully on her feet, cats alway.... wait I?m not a fucking cat, stupid boy messing with her mind.
> ...



Akira smirked from his rooftop perch, "Hah! The jokes on you! I know a shortcut to the park!" He laughed, leaping from the rooftop in time to avoid the vendor coming at him, dashing forward and pushing through the crowd of people. "Sorry! Pardon me! Scuse me!" He bumped into a few people, knocking them down, the boy didn't really know his own strength, but he apologized for each person he knocked down. As he rushed over building's leaping off of them and rolling down the other side he felt proud of himself. "HAHAHAHA! I CAN MAKE IT! I CAN MAKE IT!" He was faster, he was stronger, he was more... powerful... kind of. He leaped onto the top of a building and was about to leap off when he felt his neck get yanked. "GUAH!" 



> She never said she would play fair. She dashed and dodged through the civilians. Darting towards a back alley, as she ran down the alley she realised something, this was a dead end.  Cursing her luck she quickly rounded on her pursuers, three men, all quite bulky form manually sowing and harvesting their crops, she could probably take them on at hand to hand, but she didn?t was to try her luck.
> 
> ?Watch the birdie now?
> 
> ...



"Akira." A young Jounin stood over Akira. "What's going on here?" Akira sighed, "Well see, I'm just running a little race with a new friend right?" The jounin nodded, "And maybe we got a little rowdy you see?" He nodded again, "And maybe i, on accident you see," "Of course." "Knocked over some people. And, again, on accident." "Right." "Destroyed a fruit stand." The jounin sighed, "Akira... You're going to have to say you're sorry." Akira nodded and looked down at the ground. "Right... Of course." "And you'll have to pay for damages." "Alright." "And you're going to need to apologize to everyone." "I will."

"Come on Akira." "But sensai... I'm about to wiiiin." GRAB! The Jounin grabs the whining Akira and drags him off. "Come on then." It was then Akira spent his hour apologizing and paying for the damage he had caused, taking the blame for everything. Finally, being let go and sent off on his way. Soon afterwards arriving at the park. "Hey Rika! AH! Damn you beat me!" He snapped his fingers, "I almost got caught a few times and had to hide! You are really good at this game!"


----------



## Fedster (Jun 3, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_A Fitting Training for a Lady - Ninjutsu Training [4/6]_
_Konoha Training Grounds (Again)_

"Here I go!", Misa dashed towards the tree, leaning her upper body to gain speed. Takigawa-sensei smirked. Not because she was doing it right, oh no. It was what would happen next what amused her. Misa placed the sole of her sandals on the bark, and sent her body upwards, only to slip and fall on the grass, backwards.

"That's for being too impulsive. Gather Chakra first, then charge at the tree.", Her sensei scolded Misa, while she stood up and walked away from the tree. Okay, so it didn't went that well. Big deal. This time, it would go better, because now Misa was more determined to get that kunai. She closed her eyes, and focused on her feet. She commanded the chakra within her to go there, and to create a sort of sticky glue on the sole.

The moment she felt something was going on somewhere near her feet, she ran towards the tree, and sticked her sole on the bark. This time, she gave one step and a half on it, but then Misa felt she was sliping again, so she jumped away and landed on her feet with the grace of a cat and without jutsus.

"That's more like it.", Takigawa-sensei admitted, and that made Misa smiled. Maybe she could do it.


----------



## Island (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 13
Liquid Time

Haruto wished me a happy birthday and excused himself, opting to go home instead of joining us in doing? whatever it was that we were going to do.  Honestly, _I_ had no idea what we would end up doing, so it wasn?t surprising why Haruto chose to excuse himself instead of staying. Who would want to hang around a bunch of strangers late into the night and do? something? I _knew_ these people, and I barely wanted to stick around. Unfortunately for me, I couldn?t just excuse myself and go home, partly because that would be rude but mostly because I _was_ home.

Goodbye then, Haruto-kun.? I nodded as he too took off toward the door.

However, when he turned to leave, I saw father enter the common room from the hallway, giving me a strange look of confusion, discontent, and restlessness, and then surveying the room to see who was there, presumably looking for mother.

?Your_ ?hello?_ is appreciated, Haruto-kun.? His eyes stopped on Haruto.

It seemed as though father was piecing something together in his mind, some mysterious plot. What he wanted with Haruto, I honestly had no idea, but it was probably another one of father?s crackpot schemes or wild ideas. Last time he had one of those ideas, he agreed to put Nobou through college in exchange for being my bodyguard, and the time before that, he agreed to write letters of recommendation for Hiromasa and Hisoka for the training programs they wanted to join?

Of course, father considered all three of them excellent shinobi, and to my knowledge, Haruto was? average, at best.

?Before you leave for the night, may I have a word with you?? He asked, smiling kindly in Haruto?s direction.

Though I was interested in seeing where this was going, it was really none of my business, and if it was something noteworthy, I would probably hear about it from mother tomorrow over breakfast. Usually when father did something like this, word would spread across the clan like wildfire, something along the lines of ?Did you hear what Hyuuga-sama did the other day?? or ?Did you hear about Hiromasa and Hisoka becoming Hyuuga-sama?s personal bodyguards??

Therefore, I turned my attention back to my, uh, friends, who were chatting amongst themselves while I finished up my business with Haruto.

?Hirari-chan,? Inoryo addressed me. ?We were thinking about going out on the town tonight instead of staying here. What do you say? Are you up for it??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2013)

*Narata Nara - *_Konoha White Faction_
Birthday Parties

______________________________​
Social events. I hated them. Despite being in one, I felt out of place. Such things were generally reserved for people of either high social status within an environment, or for a small group of friends. For someone who had neither popularity, nor any friends, a party was a desolate desert. Especially in such a grand household, where hallways to the bathroom seemed to stretch on for eternity. I didn't even _want_ to be here. I would have simply preferred to stay at home and watch television or something. That was my original plan. But the thing with plans is that they will never go as originally intended. Life was full of unexpected surprises, and my uncle coming into the house and 'inviting' me to this party was both unexpected and unwanted. Celebrations of birthdays were ridiculous. Was this what people called fleeting youth? I can only wish my mom will let me turn 16 in peace. And by in peace, I mean in bed. Asleep.

I sigh on the couch, watching the birthday girl and her friends, invisible to them. I was but a chameleon blending in with his background. It was the way I preferred things. Hirari was, in some regards, similar to me while at the same time the complete opposite. She was blessed with an elite household, natural intelligence, grace and good looks. Perfection is in itself a flawed concept. It's an ideal. And ideals are, after all, not realistic. Those who are 'perfect' are unable to connect with other people, and are often alienated as a result, be it out of jealousy or simply the way they acted. In the birthday girl's case, it was more likely the latter. She had a personality that was very unapproachable. Intimidating, almost. Though, the intimidating factor might have more to do with her social standing than anything.

Like me, she had very little friends outside her clan. And also like me, she didn't really seem to care.

But her reasons for this seemed completely different to mine. Whereas mine came from the belief that having friends was just a set up for disappointment, hers seemed to be something relating to apathy. I had friends, but was betrayed in the end. With her, I somehow doubt she ever had many if any friends. This was the core difference between the two of us. I became a loner through experience on the battlefield of disappointment, whereas Hirari Hyuuga was born an elite. A natural born loner, some might say.

I take a sip of tea and sigh. When was this thing going to end?


----------



## Chronos (Jun 3, 2013)

Hyuuga, Haruto
Konoha Complex
Hirari's Birthday LT

There he was. The leader of the entire clan, faintly looking up at the man, Haruto felt a bit hesitant. Of course he was a figure in the Hyuuga clan, not everybody would simply be approached by this man and let alone asked to him meet in private. Swallowing, as if stomaching his anxiety, once more he bowed, this time to the Hyuuga leader a smile and all plastered on his lip. "Hello, Hyuuga-sama. It's been awhile indeed. It's always a pleasure to see you." As he lifted his head and looked at the eyes of the Hyuuga leader, a smile still painted in that canvas he called his lip. Honestly, he wanted to just return home and finish that book, but father would quickly take note of set even. 

Father was no blind man, he knew all that happened in the Hyuuga compound and mother as well. Although the idea of disappointing father wasn't much of an ordeal, the idea of disappoint mother boiled him to new lengths. Again, he didn't like the idea of being around these people. Not because he hated the Hyuuga main branch, although he hated the positions, he still was very grateful for this man that towered before him. The man that portrays power and courage to the Hyuuga and the girl that would soon inherit set title. Looking over his shoulder he noted that Hirari spoke to her friends and seemed to be oblivious of what was occurring over at this direction. Although that was nothing much of a problem, he heaved a deep breath and told.

"It would be my honor Hyuuga-sama. Anything for you of course." Those words portrayed honesty. Yes, he would do anything for his clan as his loyalty and gratitude outweighed any sort of displeasure that this might bring. For all he knew, he might be in trouble, or worse. But then again nobody could hide from this man. Nobody...


----------



## Fedster (Jun 3, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_A Fitting Training for a Lady - Ninjutsu Training [5/6]_
_Konoha Training Grounds_

Misa repeated the process two, three times, until it paid off again. Her record so far were three steps upwards. Pathetic, actually. And then, she had Takigawa-sensei 'motivating' her behind her, saying things like, 'Kateshi would've mastered it by now.', or, 'Jeeha would be laughing at you', or her personal favourite, 'You'll never be as good as them this way'.

Why in the hell did she think that would help?

Four steps. Things were improving. Misa just needed to concentrate harder, and longer, and faster, and sexier. Wait, no, not the last one. Why sexier? Misa sure read too much 'romantic' manga. But, returning to the training...

She gathered once again chakra below her feet and made a run for it. Her sole glued to the bark and made one, two, three, four steps. And she kept going. Misa wasn't thinking on anything else. Not on her teammates, not on her sensei, not even in herself, but on her feet, and the chakra flow around them. That was how she made it to half the tree. She used the surface of other trees to reduce her speed and land more softly, while Takigawa-sensei, for the second time that day, smiled for real.

"Okay, just a bit more. Just that bit and that's it.", murmured a panting Misa, half-bending her back.


----------



## Island (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hajime*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 14
Liquid Time

*An Offer You Can't Refuse, Part I*










​
I placed my hand on Haruto’s shoulder, nudging him to follow me down the hallway and into a more secluded area where we may speak in private. I questioned whether Haruto was suitable for the task I needed done and whether he could actually follow through with it. At this point, however, I felt as though I didn’t have much of a choice. What if I _didn’t_ find somebody? What would happen then? What would happen when I wasn’t looking? Who would conspire, and what would these plans be? I wasn’t looking forward to seeing those questions receive answers, and I was sure that Haruto was more than capable of the job… even if he was subpar at the academy and even more so on the training field.

With my hand firmly on his shoulder, I walked Haruto down the hallway and toward the now-empty dining room where we may find peace and quiet.

“Haruto-kun,” I addressed him, “I want you to speak honestly and truthfully with me tonight, no matter what I ask or how I ask it.”

I looked down to meet his gaze but did not wait for him to respond.

“The first question I have for you.” I began as we walked through the archway leading into the dining room where there were a couple chairs set aside for us to sit down and talk.

“Tell me what you know about my daughter.” I paused, formulating the words in my head. “What do you think of her? How well do you know her?”

I listened intently to what Haruto had to say, making mental notes, and putting all the pieces together in my head. Could I depend on him? Would he be loyal? More importantly, could he gain her trust? I considered all of these factors and resolved them in my head. The more Haruto spoke, the more I began to understand just who I needed. Other members of the Hyuuga Clan were either too old or too young or simply incompatible with the task that I had in mind. Even the likes of Hiromasa and Hisoka and even Nobou would be… unfit for what I needed done.

Maybe Haruto _was_ the boy I needed for such as task.

When Haruto finished, I followed up with another question, resting my forearms on my thighs, “Now tell me, Haruto. What is it that you most desire in this world?”

“Take a second, close your eyes, and what do you see? What kind of future is ideal for you? What kind of world is ideal for you?” I spoke to him. “Imagine a world where you have the one thing you desire most. What is this thing?”

“Do not hesitate with your words.” I stated. “No matter what it is, blurt it out to me.”


----------



## Chronos (Jun 3, 2013)

Hyuuga Haruto
Konoha Complex
Hirari's Birthday LT










​
Was this happening? What has ensued? This had turned into something he would most certainly regret. As the Hyuuga boy was ushered away from the area, he was taken into a darkened room and spoken too. It seemed that Lord Hyuuga seemed to be serious about the matter he demanded I spoke with honesty, something he rarely got to do with the main branch, no he couldn't but. That would be disobeying the leader... Yes, the leader. Damn it. Why would you ask me such a question? Why now? I don't really feel like answering. Honestly, I shouldn't but, damn it. Fine. The child shoulders sank as he moved himself away from the Hyuuga leader, looked straight in his stare and bent his knees, kneeling on the floor and placing his hands in front of him, hands on the floor and bowed. 

"I'm sorry, but my honest feelings over your daughter..." The boy paused, the sensation that brewed on his stomach burned him. The sentiments that boiled in his being where both of anger, but also of regret and anguish. He knew that he would get punished and so as his head was firmly planted on the ground, as if signifying his regret and apology, he said:

"--Are null. I feel nothing for your daughter, not love, not hate, not respect. To me, she's another member of the clan. A member of the village whom I must swear my allegiance to. The future heir to this clan, and someone I would have to protect no matter my abilities. I am her meat shield, because my abilities does not hold a candle against hers nor any of the village. I am a mediocre shinobi yet I serve to protect not only you Hyuuga-sama, but your blood as well. No matter how much- How much I despise the title. I know little of Hirari-san, I only know what the clan and village speaks of her. I have not seen her in years, and neither have I spoke with her much. All I know is I owe a debt of gratitude that I must pay." He paused before he rose from the ground and stared directly at him, locking eyes he saw how calculated the man was, how he viewed and search all his words, he didn't know... Was he angered? Was he pleased? This would surely make him much more of an outcast in the village, but then he sprung another question. One he didn't imagine. He kept silent.   

What did he desire for the future? He himself did not calculate this question, his expression changed completely, he wasn't sure of what he wanted to answer, there wasn't anything he... Well, he did. Severing the lock he had with the man's eyes, he looked down at the wooden floor. As if the answer could be found within what he stood in. What does he desire most in the world? Freedom? Was that it? No. It was far too simplistic? To become Hokage? No, that was far too haughty a goal. But he was reminded... reminded of a man who was the epitome of his angst on ranks and titles. His father. Yes, it all concluded to that and so, resolute he looked at the man once more and said.

"I just want to be something. I don't care, I'm tired of being nothing. I'm at a pit, I can't impress father and I can fight beyond my limit, sir. I'm stuck. And in the end I'll be another number in the list of dead shinobi. My name will not be written in the list of heroes. Although I don't desire fame or fortune. I just desire to be useful, Hyuuga-sama."


----------



## Bringer (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hado Terumi*
_Showdown! The Zero vs Asshat_

The ivory haired boy walked through the streets of the village hidden in the mist, placing his hands deep inside the pockets of his jacket. Today was a cold morning, more colder than usual noted Hado. He's been living in this village for the past year... it was actually the place he first stumbled upon after he ran away from home. Hado was taken in by a man named Kibishii Ai. At first he kinda scared Hado a bit, he was strict and mean, however Hado needed the place to stay so he made an arrangement. He kept the place tidy and he could stay as long as he wanted. 

Most of the time Kibishii was gone on some mission, so it would be Hado's responsibility to buy himself food, and keep the house from getting too messy. Besides that Hado had lots of free time on his hands, so he'd usually just go and train at the training grounds. Actually that is where he was heading right now, as a ninja Hado had a long way to go. When it comes to ninjutsu he's great, but all his other skills needed some serious refining. Just thinking about it made him want to get to the training grounds right away.

Deciding not to waste any time, the boy sprinted to his desired destination. The boy finally arrived after five minutes of non stop sprinting... man was he slow. That would be another thing to add to the list of things that needed work. From the get go Hado saw trouble, it was... Shiri. He and a group of friends were bullying a helpless little girl.

*"Want your stupid doll back! Go and get it!"*

Yelled one of the boys, tossing the doll towards one of his buddies, the girl attempted to intercept it but alas, she wasn't quite able to get her hands on it.

*"Ooooh you almost had it! Here try again!"*

The one who had just received the doll tossed it to Shiri, however something unexpected happen. Shiri, who was prepared to catch the doll was quickly knocked to the ground by the girl. 

"Mrs. Sparkle!"

Yelled the young girl, presumably an academy student. The girl picked the doll from off the ground, and started to run off. Unfortunately the girl didn't get too far, as one of Shiri's friends grabbed her by the arm.

"You bitch!"

Yelled Shiri, who got up after being pathetically pushed by a girl who happened to still be in the academy. Instinctively the girl pulled out a kunai, and her face turned red as veins bulged out of her puny neck.

"If you don't unhand me I swear to god I'll make you pay!"


*"Shut up!"*

Yelled one of the boys, as he tossed the girl across the training field by her arm. Shiri and the other friend responded with laughter. Well... seems to be the time for Hado to intervene, leaping across the training ground, Hado landed right in front of Shiri and his lackeys. The boy regretted the decision a bit, considering he wasn't sure if this was a fight he could win. He wasn't looking forward to explaining to Kibishii why he had broken bones and bruises everywhere.

"Picking on little girls Shiri? Oh what am I saying, we all know you're not man enough to pick on someone your own size."

"What was that you little shit?"

_"If I play my cards right... I can bait Shiri into wanting a one on one fight."_

"I didn't stutter, if you're a man"

He paused... what was he getting himself into?

"You'll face me."

Shiri smirked, and Hado got into a fighting stance.


----------



## Island (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hajime*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 15
Liquid Time

*An Offer You Can't Refuse, Part 2​*










​
I mulled over what Haruto said. He felt nothing for my daughter, absolute nothing, neither love nor hate nor respect nor disrespect. His relationship with her was through the clan and through the clan alone. He never played with Hirari, talked to Hirari, or associated her in any way whatsoever. Yet, Hirari and Haruto were almost the exact same age. They were family, bonded by blood, but one was born into the main family and the other born into one of the many branch families. The circumstances behind their birth dictated that they never became friends nor enemies nor even acquaintances, instead being distant relatives, related through blood and oath and nothing else.

Was this who I was looking for? The kind of person I wanted?

Haruto was the same age as Hirari.

He had no loyalties to Hirari.

His allegiance lied with the clan.

With _me_.

Then Haruto confessed his deepest desires, as per my request. The boy expressed that his inabilities and weaknesses held him back and made him just another face in the crowd and name on a list. He wanted recognition and respect from his family, his friends, and his village. He wanted his parents to recognize his efforts, and his country to recognize his struggle.

---

A little while earlier?

I made my way out of the meditation room and back toward the surface. Why would father tell me this? Why would he share something like that with me? He returned to the village after twelve long years with nothing to show but another eyeball. Could it _really_ gaze into the future? Was he speaking the truth about what he saw? Maybe it was all just a grab for power. Maybe he sought to dethrone me and take back what he thought was rightfully his. _?Head of Hyuuga Clan Attempts  to Murder Daughter!?_ The headlines would say._ ?Hyuuga Hozumi Resumes Control Amidst Confusion!?_ The clan would think nothing of it. They would accept father returning to power even though he came back with nothing. He sought the ultimate power to use against Black and came back with absolutely _nothing_. He was a failure. His grand scheme ended in absolute _failure_. This was he way of taking it all back, trying again?

*?GET OUT!?*

I commanded father to leave _my_ complex and to leave _my_ family alone.

?You desire nothing more than to tear this clan apart in a bid for power!? I exploded at him.

?Son, please-?

_*?GET OUT!?*_

I ended up being the one storming off, left to brood alone as I made my way up the steps and back into the complex proper.

Still, what if father told the truth? What if father had actually unlocked a power that allowed him to see the future? As ludicrous as it seemed, it was worth investigating, but where would I begin? What would I do? How would I know when and where she would cut me down? I needed somebody to keep tabs on her, somebody loyal to me and me alone. It had to be somebody her age, somebody that could befriend her and earn her trust but nevertheless retain his or her loyalties to _me_. 

This person had to be a member of the Hyuuga Clan, for they were the only ones I could truly trust, and they had to have little to no relationship with Hirari?

I made my way back into the complex from the underground chamber, down the hall, and toward the common room?

?Give my hello's to Hyuuga-sama and Hisa-sama.?

---

I eyed out the empty seat that Haruto could have taken and then looked back down at him bowing.

I smiled.

?Haruto-kun,? I began, ?I can guide you down the path that you wish to walk. Allow me to train you and take you under my wing. Allow me to teach you what it means to be a member of the Hyuuga Clan so that you may bring honor to your name, to prove your worth not just to your father and mother and not just to the clan but to the entire village. I can teach you to master the Gentle Fist, showing you techniques known only to the most advanced users: the Thirty-Two, Sixty-Four, and One Hundred and Twenty-Eight Palm techniques, for instance.?

?You will be more than just a name or a number or an unmarked grave on a forgotten battlefield.? I went on. ?You will be a proud member of the Hyuuga Clan, the envy of those within and outside of not just the clan or even the village but the entire Shinobi World. You will command admiration and respect from all you meet, besting geniuses and prodigies alike??

I paused, letting him imagine the life he could have and the power he could command.

?Does this sound desirable, Haruto-kun?? I asked. ?Is this what you want??

?It will be yours, Haruto-kun.? I smiled at him. ?Recognition and respect and all that accompany them.?

?In exchange for a simple service.?

I awaited his reply before continuing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Memories of a King I _



*pant* *pant*

Yo peeps, it?s me again, the most awesome and handsome  young man ya?ll ever meet in yer, until now, pitiful life...Why do i say till now? Duh, it should be obvious, everyone?s lives are illuminated in tha very moment their sight gets a hold of mah existence, an existence that shines even brighter than tha l?ight of a thousand suns! Just so ya know, yer king right here is restin? a lil after a hard training, ya know tha titles of tha best among tha best in the universe and King of universe aren?t somethin? just any peasant can get a hold of.

By tha way, I?m not wearin?mah usual outfit. This time I?m wearing a red, sleeveless T-shirt - ladies, ya can start ta scream and fall in love now - with black shorts that...well they?re actually rolled up jeans but ya understand tha feel right? Bandages are covering both of mah arms from the wrist  to seven centimeters before mah elbows. Tha red uppercloth has a white star on the chest; as ya may suspect I didn?t bring mah cap along but I did have mah gog...

"-gles?"I stay in silence as mah hand starts to search all over my head for tha accesory I hold so dear and which is mah most outstanding feature as any main character such as mahself should have. "Oh shit! Where the heck are mah goggles?! I?m sure I had them when I left home!"I say desperately while beginning to look for ?em around me. I can?t lose them. They can?t be lost, right? Fuck, they must not be lost dammit!!!

"Geez, the hell is going on? i?m sure I still had them when I went over to tha..."then it struck mah mind, the only place where the ridiculously powerful me would take them off"The goddamn restaurant!! Better no one dared ta take ?em cause I?ll hunt ya  till the end of earth!"I say. Ya may be wonderin?why those goggles are so important to me, well...Ya can get this flash back while I?m still searching.

*flashback*

_It was a rainy day, mah birthday was comin?soon so I wanted ta go out and play with mah friends and by the way invit ?em to tha party mah mother was most likely preparin? ?round that time I was still an snot nosed brat an extremely cute and radiant one, but a brat in tha end.



Cute wasn?t I? Anyway, on that day I was disappointed cause of the weather. Mom wouldn?t let me out and obviously mah friends wouldn?t come out either...It was a pain in the ass. So as any other good kid, I had tha great idea of goin?out despite everythin?. It was cold, tha drops of water were very thick or should I say fat? whateva, it hurt when they touched ya. I started ta run, there was no way I wouldn?t invite mah pals to tha celebration that wa stha only thing on mah mind until...
_
*Flashback cut*

"What!? Someone took ?em away!?"Obviously i?m pissed off, no one touches the properties of the King of Universe without kneelin?down and begging for tha honor.

"Sorry, Zenki-kun. I was about to keep them but when I looked they were gone, I wonder who could have taken them?"ugh...auntie sometimes you?re too naive or too distracted or both!

"GAAAH!! It?s fine baa-san I?ll keep looking around, if ya see somethin?call me"I say before leaving in a rush.
​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 4, 2013)

Hyuuga, Haruto
Konoha Complex
Hirari's Birthday LT

Hahaha... Really...? This is happening? Now. At this very instance? No, you don't have the right to tell me that Hyuuga, Hajime. You don't have the fucking right to tell me any of those false promises. Not you, of all people. The fucking leader of this backed up clan. You come to me like this, offer me boons and gratification, words with silver linings. Where were you before? You don't have the right, not the right to tell me shit. Don't stand there, don't see me with those eyes. It pisses me off, it fucking pisses me off! I don't want your offer, no I don't. I don't care about anything you told me... I- I want, I just want... Goddamn it!

Fist twitching under pressure, while he explain all these. All these promises, all these ideals techniques, he would finally be seen as someone who could become prominent to the world, his father, no matter the circumstances, if he knew about this situation, he would obligate me to do so, I might be able to hide the fact for awhile, but by doing so I could consider myself disowned to the family. This, he knew too well, this was a trick. He couldn't be fooled. All humans are based on self-interest. Whatever he was planning at the end, he just wanted to satisfy himself. This man that stood before him, an oath that couldn't be broken. Yes, he hated this man. 

It was obvious. Hyuuga, Haruto hated all titles and their respectful owners. Titles that made people like him look like what he was, but... this was a chance. But he'd be damned if he accepted this offer. It reeked of falsehood, he didn't believe it. It was a simple trick. His words didn't pierce him, it was so fucking obvious... He wanted to punch this man right here. I'm not your tool, I'm sworn to you, and I'm your meat shield, dress me up and put on some silver armor it won't make a difference. I'm your meat shield. Eventually, none will remember me, none would sustain me. And I would be forgotten. This is what he believed, and not single man could change his mind, but, again, this was but a chance he wouldn't and couldn't refuse.

I'd be damned if I accept this offer...

"I would be honored, Hyuuga-sama. What is your condition? If I may ask..."

So call me the devil's right hand.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2013)

Vora

Part One​
?What???

Vora hands began to shake as she looked down at the mug she was holding. Even though the coffee was steaming hot, the news froze her body as if she was thrown out into the snow. She wanted the words that had been said to magically erase themselves, as if they were never said in the first place. Though when she looked up she saw the stern face of her teacher or was supposed to be teacher. 

?Vora, I will say that you are excellent the academic areas and there is massive potential??  Maya said, her voice was so calm and sweet, not knowing that with each word it felt like a rusted jagged knife being plunged into Vora very core, ?but,  I can?t accept a student that has been under mental care, not as young as you. Vora, being a  ninja is hard and it only gets harder with each passing year.?

She felt her mouth getting dry, Vora could barely keep eye contact with the woman, and her heart wasn?t letting her take it. No matter how calm she wanted to be, everything seemed to breaking down in front of her as if it didn?t exist at all! She wanted to change herself for the better and more importantly she wanted to become stronger.

?I know this risk?? Vora said as calmly as she could, though her voice was slightly higher than normal, ?But?I want to do it?I had chosen this vocation because I know it was the perfect way for me to better myself??

Maya sighed as she straighten herself back up,  ??There are many ways to better yourself as a person Vora, being a ninja isn?t one of them, not for you?If you want help finding a new job, I will happily help you??

_?I don?t want a new job! I want this one!? _Vora yelled causing the whole caf? to turn towards her, she didn?t even know that she had stood up, but that was the least of her worries! She wanted to be a ninja, she wanted to be a femme fatale, and more than anything else in the world, she wanted to be strong!

?Please understand?I can do it?? Vora said, ?I will work hard?I promise, I won?t complain, and I?ll do whatever you say, just don?t?Don?t take this away from me??

Maya didn?t say anything for a minute, just the look in her eyes churned Vora?s stomach. 3 months was a long time, she knew that, but still. There should still be a chance for her, there has to be because this was the only thing she felt that she might be good at. She grasped the table so hard that she was actually pulling up the covers. 

?Vora?? Maya called out to her, she placed her hand on top of hers and Vora knew that she wasn?t proving her point?

She sat down hoping that she didn?t cause too much of a disturbance, though the eyes from other costumers told her otherwise.

??I am sorry?? No she wasn?t, ?But I won?t be changing my mind, please understand that this is the best for you??


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2013)

Part Two​
What was best? Why did others have to decide what was good for her or not? Three months had passed since Vora?s last mission. The therapy secession concluded with the doctor saying it was okay for her to go, but Maya thought otherwise. No one wants someone who had to go through treatment on their team? 

Vora released a deep sigh as just thinking about it made her lose hope, but she clutched her bag tighter to her chest as she made her way downtown. She didn?t know what to do at this point, so why not do what she does best and read books. Books didn?t judge people, they accepted them, and no matter what she was reading she was the main character of a story?

She weakly smiled as she entered the bookstore, Vora couldn?t hint that something like this happened, not around her family. Especially since they were happy that Vora was going back to work despite what happened during the last mission.

?Yo!? Silvio called out as soon as she walked in, causing her to stop for a minute, she looked around and didn?t see her grandmother around, ?She went out for a bit, she said she?ll be back??

?Ah?? That was the only thing she could say as she realized the only thing that was keeping her from breaking down was being with in front of her family. ?I am going to check the books in stock?Excuse me??

Silvio poked his head out of the book he was reading and looked over at her, she didn?t say anything as she grabbed the checklist from behind the counter and went into the furthest section. Away from Silvio and away from the windows?Just in case she lost herself?She didn?t want anyone to see her?

Vora began to check off the list of books they had in the store, but that didn?t help her mind. 

Was she just going to give up? Was this the end of her already? If this was a book she would have found a way to get through this with her excellent brawn. Though this wasn?t some story where the main character gets what she wants?This was her life?And at this moment if she could, she would write it all over again.

??Ha?? Vora laughed at herself, she shook her head and got back to work

She could work here, her grandmother wouldn?t have to worry about closing it down, and her mother wouldn?t have to stay up late hoping for her daughter to come home. Vora could walk Haku home at any time of the day and she could get him. The bookstore was nice and she could meet a lot of people who had the same passion as her?

?.Nonetheless?It wasn?t what she wanted?

She didn?t want her life to be dominated by books, she wanted to do something with her life, and she wanted to get stronger!  At this rate, she would never say thank you to Silvio nor would she ever get to go back?

Vora clutched the clipboard to her chest and reached out to get a book, but she noticed her hand shaking.

Grow up Vora! Grow up! This isn?t the way an adult supposed to act! She was supposed to be strong in this time, but she kept failing. Is that all she was? A failure! Vora closed her eyes tightly as she backed away from the books, she didn?t want to be saved by anyone! She didn?t want to lean on anyone! She wanted to do this all by herself!

Vora backed up but then she hit something hard, but soft, opening up her eyes she saw Silvio looking down at her. His face was expressionless as he looked at her?

She only smiled as she brushed her hair in front of her face and looked away from him, ??Is there anything you want?? she asked  as she had turned around to face the books, ?I have to go, I am very busy at the moment. I can?t entertain you??

Vora tried to leave him, but soon he pressed his fist against the books next to her head and leaned towards her blocking her from moving any further.

?I told you?to lean on me...?


----------



## Bringer (Jun 4, 2013)

*Hado Terumi*
_Showdown! The Zero vs Asshat Part 2_

It appeared that before the fight began, Shiri just _had_ to make a statement on why he would win. The living ass that is known as Shiri, pulled a sword out of his sheath. He went on about how this was a sword passed down from fodder to fodder in his family, and how his fodder chunin father had given it to him. Hado took this as a opportunity to get some distance away from Shiri, because frankly if he was going to have any chance at winning he'd have to get distance. 

Then again... he could be overestimating Shiri, not even five minutes ago a child pushed him to the ground. Better to be safe than sorry, however just before Hado could get any proper distance Shiri seemed about done with saying how awesome he was and showing off that sword of his. Although at first the young ivory haired boy was nervous at first, he was actually pretty hyped. Was that normal?

"Now Hado, I'll change my mind about kicking your ass if you grovel before me." 

"Not a chance. Your reign of terror is going to be put to a stop Shiri, no more will you push others around just because you feel inferior. I detest violence, but I'll make an exception for you."

The speech was a tad bit over dramatic than Hado would have hoped it to be, but it got his point across. Although he had a long way to go before he can bring peace between both the black and white nation, this was a start. No matter how little the start, Hado will bring peace. Even if he has to do it one training field at a time.

"Hmpf."












Hado was prepared for whatever was to come, seeing how Shiri spent all this time gloating about how awesome his sword was, Hado figured that will be his offense. The sword was risen high into the air, and swung diagonally towards the ivory haired boy. Hado immediately leaped backwards avoiding the attack, but he was persistent. Dashing forward he unleashed a flurry of slashes, and Hado having no way to defend began leaping backwards trying desperately to get some distance.

In the process of jumping backwards, Shiri who had slightly superior speed than Hado managed to get a few slashes in, but nothing too deep. Hado hissed at the pain, if the fight kept going the way it did he'd be a goner. Shiri jumped into the air, and attempted to bring his sword down on Hado. However Hado managed to barrel roll out of the way just in time, damn did those cuts hurt. Unlike other ninja, he kinda started the shinobi gig late. He wasn't used to taking a cut wound without batting an eyelash.

Luckily for the young boy, he was now behind his opponent. Immediately  taking out ten shuriken, one for each finger Hado sent them flying at Shiri. However Shiri quickly did an 180, and with a skilled swing of his sword stopped all of the shuriken midair... so it would seem this kid wasn't all talk. Shiri grinned, as he sprinted forward at Hado. Looks like Hado would have to keep up playing the cat and mouse game for a little while.

Retreating, Hado jumped to a tree. Shiri did the same, so Hado jumped to a different tree. This went on for a full minute, until Shiri finally got frustrated.

"Would you hold still!"

The frustrated boy yelled.

"No more playing around!"

Shiri sheathed his sword, and made a hand-seal. However instead of being worried, the young Terumi smirked... this was going to work out perfectly.

"Water Release: Gunshot!"

A small round burst of water came flying out of Shori's mouth, making its way to Hado. To avoid the attack, Hado jumped off the tree and went back to the ground. The technique made contact with the tree and left a gaping hole in it.

"Ooooooh so close, how about you try it again."

The smirking Terumi provoke him using a line similar to what one of his buddies said earlier.  Shori used the technique three more times, the first one Hado easily dodged by barrel rolling away from the attack. The second one was just as easily dodged, however Hado didn't expect Shori to fire the third right one second after the second one. The technique came dangerous close to hitting Hado, and he just barely avoided it by throwing his weight to the left causing himself to fall over. Shori jumped off of the tree he used to get better view of Hado when he was using the techniques, Shori was panting... him using those techniques really took its toll.

_"He's worn out... now's my chance."_

It seemed that Shori was about to say something, but he was interrupted by Hado who quickly and skillfully made the required hand signs for his technique.

"Water Release: Wild Water Wave!" 

A powerful jet stream of water shot out of Hado's mouth and blasted Shori, the force of the technique was so strong that it sent Shori flying into a tree. However this did not do him in, after groaning a bit Shori attempted to get up... normally Hado wouldn't attack him, but Shori reached for his sheath.

_"Come on! Once more!"_

Doing the required hand-seals the ivory haired boy preformed the technique again.

"Water Release: Wild Water Wave!"

A jet stream of water emerged from Hado's mouth, just as it did mere seconds ago. Before Shori was even standing on his two feet the technique connected with his gut, pushing him back against the tree. It seems like that did him in...

_"Finally... it's over."_

Suddenly Hado was knocked over, and he fell face first into the ground. Both of Shori's friends it seems were butthurt due to Shori's loss. 

*"That was bullshit!"*

*"You cheated!"*

The two boys began relentlessly kicking Hado.


----------



## ?clair (Jun 4, 2013)

Yozora Tensei
?Marketplace, Fuzengakure.

Act I: Earning One?s Respect [LT]. 
 


*Spoiler*: _Map_ 





> ​






Two days of travelling later, we arrived at Fuzengakure. Tengen was grumbling irritably, and Meiji looked exactly the same as he had when I first met him. Unruffled, calm and curious. Sometimes, I thought Meiji wasn't even human; he was so out-of-place with us. On the off-chance that it was true, and Meiji really was some freakish alien from outer space disguised as a human (why a human?), then I would have no problems with him. Honestly. I had bigger fish to fry.

"What are we doing here, again?" Tengen moaned, dragging his feet. I shot him a disapproving glance, whacking the back of his head with a rolled up newspaper I had stolen in Kusagakure. Apparently, there had been a mass-kidnapping in Konohagakure, and a genin had managed to find the abductor. How quaint. 

"Konoha's border security is possibly the tightest because of Amegakure being its neighbour; the White and Black issue is at its peak, and I don't want to take unnecessary risks. Kusagakure, as you've seen, was much safer, not to mention less troublesome to get through. We'll head to Konoha from Fuzen's southern border, as the two are friendly nations," I explained monotonously in one breath. "Understand?"

Tengen scratched his head. 

"In _short,"_ I hissed through my teeth, irked, "just follow the two of us." It was rare that I got annoyed with someone, and Tengen rose further on my hitlist. The stupid buffoon. I had no idea how he even got through his third birthday, if he was this slow. For the umpteenth time, I found peace in the fact that stupidity was not contagious. Hereditary, maybe, but not spreadable. 

"You don't need to get so riled up, y'know," Tengen scowled. To me, the scowl looked pathetically weak. He had no real malice in him, I could see that. All he had in him was clumsiness, naivety and foolishness. This time, I ignored his remark, walking forward. Meiji was complacently silent. He was obviously somewhere else, mentally. Now, if only I had done that before. 

I sighed.

But my peace didn't last for long.

"Oh god, it's that brat aga?no, no, not my flower cart!" an old woman screamed. Her voice almost gave me a migraine, my eardrums pounding and stinging painfully like a miniature drum was being beaten inside. I attempted to pop them, a tiny grimace appearing on my face. And to think people asked me why I avoided females. "You little streetrat!"

"Sorry, but I'm definitely _not_ sorry, lady!" a grinning youth, possibly a year younger than me, and certainly more lively, called over his shoulder. I timed it. One, two, three...

_CRASH!_

Tengen, who had been sulking with his head down, groaned in agony, clutching at his mop of black hair. The blonde boy mimicked him, squinting his eyes, looking shaky; he had rammed straight into Tengen?this is why I keep warning the idiot to remain vigilant?and skidded them both into a stall that sold antique vases. 

Well, I wasn't going to pay for this.

"I do not have money," Meiji robotically recited when Tengen glanced at him pleadingly a few minutes later, shrinking as the stall-owner grabbed his collar. The blonde boy rubbed his head, not at all abashed. Instead, he had a grin forming on his face once more.

"Uh, excuse me, sir, but did that guy buy that vase, or is he stealing it?" he innocently asked, forming a handseal behind his back. I raised an eyebrow, a smirk tugging at the corner of my lip. Smart boy. A clone surreptitiously popped into being, silent and smokeless, henged into a brown-haired man. The stall-owner paused mid-rant, blinking.

"Are you trying to trick me, boy?" he demanded, turning all the same. He shrieked loudly. I winced. "Oh good Kami, a thief! _THIEF!"_ 

I took that as my cue to vanish. The others seemed to agree, except for Tengen, who had an incredulous expression on his face. Meiji grabbed him by his belt, taking off at a speed that wasn't normal. The boy followed.

"W-wait, that... that... I'VE BEEN TRICKED!" the stall-owner wailed when the clone dispersed, collapsing on his knees.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 4, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha - *_Konoha White Faction_
Family Life, Part V

______________________________

I move to the side, barely managing to avoid another blow to my head. This guy wasn't just trying to knock me out now. The force of his blows were enough to kill. I back flip away to create some distance between myself and the masked martial artist, before I allowed myself to take a breath. My hands were shaking now, sweating. This was a life or death situation. If I was going to make it out of here alive...

Then I would need to show an equal intent to kill. 

I rush in, immediately removing the distance between the two of us and fly into mid-air spinning kick. On instinct, the man moves his arm out of the way once more and reaches out to grab my leg... before immediately sensing my change in movement and moving out of the way, as my foot narrowly misses his neck. He looked back up, the expression on his face hidden behind his white mask. But I could tell he was shaken. The people sent here weren't high level opponents. If they were, they would have been able to take me out easily. This guy, though obviously trained to kill, was around my level... and clearly wasn't expecting me to go for the neck. I could exploit this.

Landing back on the ground, I propel myself forward, surging forward to try and take advantage of the momentary opening. With one foot swinging in the air, I draw my opponent's attention and concentration to the kick now aimed at his neck, before slamming down my fist on the top of his head. If I could have used my fire, that would have been the end right there.

But getting hit seemed to do the trick for my opponent. Snapping back into focus, he lashes out with a kick as well, shooting his leg forward like a spear in an attempt to create some distance between us. His movement was sluggish, though. That attack to the head obviously disorientated him a bit. I couldn't afford to relent here, I had to press on. Taking out a kunai, I immediately throw it to my opponent, slicing it through the air and making sure it was aimed at the eye, while I myself rushed in again.

While he moved himself to instinctively dodge the kunai, I followed behind closely, tracing the velocity of my projectile and coming up right in front of him. With all my pent up anger, I lash out with an upwards kick, striking with such force and speed that my opponent was completely taken off guard and was flung into the air. I jump up, after him, both fists ready. "*Dragon Chain Dance.*" I growl, and break into a berserk, flurry of punches, homing all my fists onto a single point: his gut. 

I was not strong, admittedly. But an upward kick on the chin, followed by a series of punches to the gut wasn't something to joke about either. My opponent fell to the ground, his body crashing against the mine floor. Meanwhile, I took this opportunity to stick myself onto the ceiling of the mine, and launch off of it towards the genjutsu user, who was now looking directly at me. Too late, fucker.

One single punch was all it took to knock him out.

Looking down at my defeated opponents, I sigh, and take both of their masks. Maybe grandpa would know more about these. Picking my lantern back up, I quickly run towards the exit, the light of the outside now clearly in sight. 
​


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2013)

*Rika Shiromi
*_Sweet, sweet victory.
_
Rika Glanced around, her blank eyes swivelling to lock onto Akira as he walked into the park. She had won, as much as she loathed admitting it she had become invested in their little game, strength and sped against wit and technique, and this time the intelligent had the brute in her power.

Tactics was always something required of a Shinobi but to varying degrees of  success. Some, like Rika preferred to earn her title as a ninja, using her tongue and the shadows to her advantage; however there seemed to be a new breed of Shinobi that relied only on their fists instead of their heads. After seeing the innocent boy play his game she wasn?t yet ready to pin that title to him but it was obvious he wasn?t the smartest in the world, and to win using her skills was a victory that tasted like the sweetest of the arbour wines.

She smiled up at the boy, her measley 5 ft 2 frame overshadowed by most people, but her smile was no less patronsising.

?... you are really good at this game.?

Her patronising smile melted into a genuine one, it was impossible to patronise this boy, it was like kicking a puppy; and if she kicked a puppy she would have to go buy a ridiculous outfit and name herself emperor of some virtual world.... I mean it would be bad if she kicked a puppy. 

?Well since I win do I get a reward??


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 4, 2013)

River Song said:


> *Rika Shiromi
> *_Sweet, sweet victory.
> _
> Rika Glanced around, her blank eyes swivelling to lock onto Akira as he walked into the park. She had won, as much as she loathed admitting it she had become invested in their little game, strength and sped against wit and technique, and this time the intelligent had the brute in her power.
> ...



"Uuuuhh..." Akira rubbed his chin, hmmm... "What do girls like to do." he thought to himself, there was a number of things he knew... How to cook a proper steak, how not to get caught peeping, how to properly draw a mustache on a picture in a magazine just right to make it look like ti was there the entire time. He knew the simple joys of tea and steak combined when the flavor of the tea swims on your tongue and the juice of the meat joins in your belling to make a pool of wonderful that rolled around inside of you and made your tummy feel like heaven was just a moment away. 

But what women want, that was a mystery to every man... A reward though, that was universal! What would be a good reward... A movie!? That was always good, he liked to watch the fighting scenes and see how they enjoyed themselves... but that would be too much like a date! No, He mustn't do that... His sister could be watching and she could try something... Then perhaps... Yes... The most obvious thing of all... "Alright! How about shopping!" Yes. Girls liked shopping, he had overheard that many times. "I'll even buy yah something good! kay?" Akira smiled at her, this was how friends did it! You take the friend out, you get em something nice and then later, they get you something nice and the bond is made! 

Genius Akira.

Genius. She'll never know what hit her and before she realizes... You will be... HER BFF!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 4, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*
*Somewhere near the border of the land of Fire*

Tengen was annoyed. Not just because he kept embarassing himself on every single occasion. Because the group kept getting bigger. And because Tensei seemed to get along way too well with that kid. But now wasn't the time to get distracted. They had just crossed the border. If they were spotted, they'd have to fight.

Tengen took another look at the maps professor Hiraki had prepared. a small circle highlighted the area they'd have to search.

'Look at that!'

Meiji sounded like a child at times. Still, he gave Tengen the creeps. Tensei was your average brilliant sociopath, he could predict what he'd do at some level. But Meiji was just unreadable.

Tengen looked at what he was pointing at. He had seen the picture in a book somewhere.

'The valley of the end... If this turns out to be nothing, I will at least have seen this.'

Even Tensei sounded a little impressed.

'That means that Otogakure is nearby. It's in the black alliance, so we could run there if we get caught.'

That was true. Tengen felt a little safer now. Tengen wasn't sure how close they were to the highlighted area. Although he hated it, he spoke up.

'Let's check the map guys. Otherwise we might just walk right p...'

'I know where we are. I don't need to look at a map every five seconds just to see where we're going.'

Tengen could punch something right now.

'We're inside the circle. Tengen, this is where you pay attention.'

Tengen swallowed his anger. They were so close...

The group searched for hours, but couldn't find anything. Until they saw Meiji just standing there.

'I think I found something'

Nearly decayed leather strips were lying on the ground. Ripped apart, from what it looked like. Everyone now turned and looked at Tengen.

'I-It was here. I think. I don't really recognise the trees or anything... I just feel this is the place. This is the place of my earliest memory.'

'Try to stand exactly like you stood there.'

Tengen didn't quite understand what Tensei was getting at, but he did it anyway.

'Interesting. If I assume you subconsciously stand like you stood, with your back towards the valley of the End... I think you came from there. If you were under genjutsu, you probably walked in a straight line. It's much easier to make someone do something like that.'

Strangely, that made sense. Suddenly, Tengen came to a realization.

'I NEVER SAW THE VALLEY OF THE END!'

'What are you talking about?'

'I recognised the valley of the end immediately. Yet I have no memory of ever seeing a picture from it. Or even somebody telling about it.'

They were all silent. Eventually, Meiji just walked off in the direction of the Valley of the End. Everyone followed. Even Tengen understood what this meant. He had walked from Otogakure. And while taking some vengeance on somebody on the side of White, taking it out on someone from Black would complicate things.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 4, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha - *_Konoha White Faction_
Family Life, Part VI​
______________________________

It was already dark when Jeeha got home. Sighing, he threw off his sandals and dumped them into the cupboard. He was exhausted and starving. "I'm home!" He groaned, entering through the kitchen and heated up the soup in the microwave, placing his masks down on the table. He examined them a bit closer, and in the light, he realized that they were slightly different than the ANBU masks. These weren't modeled after bird masks, and had different patterns. Narrowing his eyes, Jeeha's thought process was quickly interrupted by the sound of the microwave beeping. The soup was finished. Carefully, Jeeha took out the soup from the microwave and placed the steaming bowl on the table. 

Steps thundered from upstairs. "Oniii-saaaaaaaaan!" Jeeha's brother Ren quickly climbed downstairs. "Did you rescue them?!" He asked excitedly, looking up at his older brother.

"Yes." Jeeha replied instantly, taking a sip of the soup, and sighing in contentment. It was good. Warm. Just what he needed after that mine. "Where are mom and dad?" He asked, frowning. They were usually the first to welcome him home.

"They're upstairs discussing something with grandpa!" Ren beamed, pointing to the ceiling with a finger extended. 

Jeeha nodded tiredly. His grandpa being here surprised him, but he was too tired to really care about it right now. "I guess I'll ask them about it tomorrow. I'm exhausted right now." He yawned, dumping the spoon into the now empty bowl. Leaving the kitchen, he ascended up the stairs and took the right, entering his bedroom. Brushing his teeth, Jeeha quickly changed into his pajamas and went to sleep. 

___________

*Meanwhile...*

[MUSIC]

There was a water tower about a hundred or so metres away from the Shin household. It stood alone on top of an abandoned building in the area. Two individuals stood atop of it, their coats fluttering in the cold night wind. "So that's where they live, eh?" One of them said, amusement in his voice. It was a voice belonging to that of a female. "To think Kang would end up living in such a modest home." 

"That was probably to not draw attention to himself." The other said, stamping the surface of the water tank with his cane. "Nevertheless, Chun and Gako did a good job. Without them, we wouldn't have been able to find this place. You've disposed of their bodies, yes?"

"Yep." The other voice said. "We'll have to go now, though. _She_ is probably waiting for a report." She sighed, turning around, before leaping away.

"Indeed..." The man said, taking one last look at the house of the Shins, his eyes narrowing. "Enjoy your family life, kid. Because soon, it's going to all be over. There are going to be some dark days ahead for you."

A wave was about to hit the Shin household. And little did Jeeha know that he was at the middle of it.

*FAMILY LIFE ARC END.*


----------



## Fedster (Jun 4, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_A Fitting Training for a Lady - Ninjutsu Training [6/6]_
_Konoha Training Grounds_

Dash, stick to the bark, run on it, jump just when the chakra flow stops, and land. That process was all Misa was doing right now. But, if she wanted to really get that free kunai, she was to either run faster, or have an absolute control of her chakra, and be able to send it evenly to the sole of her sandals. She prefer to go for the former. But the latter was tantalizing, and winked at her and indicated her to come with her index finger in a lover fashion. Darn it! Stop it, 'romantic' manga. It was not helping.

Getting the moans and lip-biting out of her head, Misa concentrated chakra on her sole once more. She planned to finish this training and perphaps, you know, meet her teammates? She was starting to forget their faces, and to kind of miss them, even though they haven't talked much. Perphaps to get separated and train individually would make them see how much they needed each other, or perphaps how they could improve to make the team the best one there was.

_"I'm coming guys. Just you wait!"_

With that thought on her head, she went to the tree and ran on its bark. Her eyes were fixed on the kunai, which was getting closer and closer. Suddenly, once she was a metre away from it, she felt her chakra vanishing. _'No, this ends here.'_, she yelled in her heart, leaned forward and stretched a hand. She felt it grasped something, and held it tight. It was the kunai. She had it. And now she was falling. But, deep in her--- WAIT, FALLING!?

"*Safe Fall Jutsu!*", She made a front-flip in mid-air, before landing roughly on her feet. She stumbled and fell on her bottom, exhaling air like a tired dog. Ugh, dogs.

"You improvised a little at the end, but nonetheless,", she pointed at the tool, "You got it. You are dismissed for today, Misa. I'll be doing something somewhere if you need me."

But, of course, Misa would have to be crazy if she tried to find sensei. She was a Jounin, after all.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jun 4, 2013)

Kateshi M. Toriyama
D Rank Mission: Goose Hunt pt. 1

Inside a building the rules over all others, the alpha base, the headquarters. It was colored pale white with orange highlights. The insides of the the huge structure were no different not even the shades shanged in anyways, really a well crafted project, near perfection.Though this wasn't a visit, this was a summoning. A letter was sent to the paled skinned boy not long ago, calling him to the hokage's mansion. The boy adjusted his blade onhis hip getting himself comfortable as he walk within the long hallway. The steps sounded flawless, the paste was in a constant rythm with no interruption or mistakes, it just continued steadily. Momments later he finally arrive at the ninja mission distribution office where he saw other shinobis of different ranks and squadren of this village waiting and recieving their missions. The boy wondeed around waiting to find who was the person who had summoned him. After minutes of aimless walking a voice ranged over the room calling out his name.

"Miwa Kateshi, Kateshi. Is that you Kateshi?"

He turned around, hearing the steps hasting from where the voice had came, quickly getting closer. A male ninja around his 20's with a green protective vest, probably in a higher rank that he was stood before and behind him was an older fello with a morning beird around his mien. He standed with his arms crossed while holding a white hat and gound on his hand. The oy had finished studying the apperences of bothe men and responded to the shinobi's call.

"Yes, that's me."

"Oh, great. This is wonderful now we can commence. The reason that you were summoned here is because you were given a mission ordered from this man standing behind me, he's the owner of the "Kigake restaurant" from east side Konoha. The name of this local is Mr. Kagamino and he'll give the details of the mission."

"Very well then."

The shinobi stepped aside and let  the man step foward. he freed his arms, uncrossing them and let rest hanging on his sides. The smiled at the young shinobi greeting him with hospitality. 

"Hello. As you already know I'm Mr. Kagamino. I'm here requesting a simple mission. Your mission is Hunt me around 15 snow feathered gooses from Konoha lake down at the southeast. I was to caught up with work so I can't hunt them myself for tommorow's special. Plus those sons of gunners are too swift for me. So Imma need you to take them down and send them over to me before the day ends. Can you manage that?"

The boy nodded assuring the man the he will get the job done. He gave his bow to the man and recieve the mission scroll and permits from the shinobi. He then ran off to take on his mission and hunt down some goose.​


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2013)

Vora

Part Three​
Her heart skipped a beat as he leaned closer to her, his faces inches away from hers, but still wearing the same cold expression towards her. Vora looked up and then back down as she became flustered, but still she needed to get away from him! She didn?t understand why he seemed so upset, Vora was pushed up against the books, her clipboard to her chest as if it was some amour that protected her against him. If she held it any closer she wouldn?t be surprised if she accidentally broke something inside of her.

?I have to go?? Vora said again this time with a little more force in her voice as she looked down at the ground, ?Please understand that this bookstore is open??

?No its not?? Silvio said, ?The door is locked and the sign says close?Now talk to me?What is bothering you??

He was so close to her, that?s what bothered her! Not even her own team leader got close to her like this, nor did her teammates and it felt weird. She knew that he wasn?t going to leave her alone unless she split her heart out to him as if he was a hero in a story or comic book. Oh she was sad because she couldn?t get the job she wanted, she is angry at herself, and at this point and moment she was filled to the brim of depression.

?You know what bothers me?? Vora began, ?My head?You see Silvio?I think too much, have you ever had that problem? Thinking too much??

Silvio didn?t say anything and for a moment she caught a flash of confusion in his eyes, she smiled weakly?

?Of course you haven?t?.? She said as pushed him away from him, but he grabbed her by the waist and pulled her towards him, Vora was fed up and turned around towards him, ?Let me go! Don?t touch me you pervert!?

?Is touching a young girl getting you off somehow!?? Vora yelled at him and something in her told her that she went too far, but she wanted to be alone! She didn?t want to be near anyone right now, ?Ha! You are a real sicko!?

She cursed herself, her first friend and she was already saying mean things! Why couldn?t she be nice? Why did she want to shut him out? Vora looked up at him, she was wearing a scowl on her face, but deep inside she wanted to cry. Someone please save me! Someone please hold me! Please listen to me?I don?t want to be strong anymore?I don?t want be this way?

Please?Someone see her?

?I said let me go pervert!? Please don?t let go, Vora pushed against his chest, ?I said let me go!?

He grabbed her head and pushed it into his chest! Vora still pushed and she almost wanted to bite his skin clean off! She didn?t want to be touched so she still struggled against his strength, but soon it was too much and she got tired. She stopped moving and just stayed in his chest?He had smoked recently because it burnt her nose. The smile of smoke was disgusting, she wished he stopped?

Although she thought this, she closed her eyes?

?I hate you?? Vora whispered, ?Pervert?Jackass?Lowlife?Just let me go??


----------



## Chronos (Jun 4, 2013)

Jin & Son Goku 
One With the Beast 
Training No Tails Transformation. 












Withing the seal, there stood the youth known as Jin who sat at the void of invisible earth, while the beast was in front of him, darting his view towards the child. Both with a mien that would portray their discontent with each other, however, they have come to an agreement, if both of these were to survive the environment they've been placed in, they needed to work together, although the two no longer hated each other, the two admitted that they needed to withstand their own differences and accept that without the others help, eventually they would meet their end.

"Alright, Son Goku. I trust you, but it's not like I can allow full access. The seal is pretty tough. Not even with the key I would be able to manipulate it completely."

"Don't worry about this, Jin. You and I will join our chakra's little by little. Eventually we will be able to perform a perfect sync, allowing you to utilize the maximum of my abilities. But since you're still powering through the seal, we need to take it slowly."

Son extended his huge arm and placed it in front of the child forming a fist and expecting that do the same. Jin smirked at the idea, and pounded it, obviously to Son, this was equal to a mosquito bite, but with their fist united, he could commence the merging of their chakra. It all was but a method in which the user's body needed to accept the chakra into his own system, the requirements were hefty, the user needed to have a very prominent control over his system, the chakra of the beast if not molded perfectly could cause the body to implode due to the chaotic surge of chakra surging through the steam. 

But the child's body managed to heal quickly after being possessed, so this could signify something. Maybe the child held the inept ability of control, of course, we always had aid of the woman, who witnesses the ordeal from the other side, as she sat calmly and patiently just watching the ordeal. Son closed his eyes as well and told Jin:

"Now, I'm gonna start pouring my chakra into you. Please, restrain your body and stand tall. At first you will feel your body surge and burn like a forest fire, but you have to withstand it and begin to merge yours with mines. The moment you allow my chakra to possess you, your body will react negatively and it might cause damage in the long run."

"Right. Now, let me think Son. I'll like to have my focus on the situation at hand."

Son smirked and began to pour, while the surge started twisting his flow, he began to sense that his body was in pain, he could resist, his muscles tissue was burning, it was tearing and expanding. The pain was great, he lost the moment he felt the pain surge, his eyes burned and his body was about to collapse, but no. He wouldn't fall here, he needed to win. And so he forced his mind to meditate, he's been through worse. Now, start! He chakra began to mold in the core of his body, while the other chakra began to take over, Jin's chakra began to push it aside, but little did he know that this wasn't the process. This was just what Son warned him, he couldn't just stop it, he needed to accept it as his own.

"You fool!! I told you, mold it with yours! If you do something like this you'll end up never learning how to connect with me."

Jin smirked and without a word, he portrayed that he could handle this, his body twitched and trembled under the pain. Yes, the chakra of a beats was frighteningly powerful, he feared that he would lose control, but he began to loosen up. The chakra began to mold and unite with his own, but something wasn't right, he felt his chakra being burnt away, Son eyes narrowed when he witnessed this, the woman however was calm. Jin began to feel scared as it made it's way towards the core, but then he began to ponder, maybe it has to be at the core, once he allowed passage the chakara began to swirl rapidly and take over.

His teeth clenched, and his body began to feel weak, he was loosing consciousness, but no. He needed to survive this, the abyss was diminishing from his line of sight, he was... losing control? Maybe this was a bad idea, but he tried. He began to accumulate his chakra and while the demon's chakra was already at the core, something was odd, his chakra wasn't gone, it was... already molding. It began to spread at the same speed the beast had purged his own, once it did the pigment changed from red to orange and the tissue expansion began to subtle at a prominent speed. His felt as his body began to accept the soul of the beast and while his teeth began to expand like those of son his hair became wild, and his eyes pigment began to change. 

This is good. It was happening. While set even was occurring Son and Jin looked at each other, a smirked brew through their faces as they could sense each other connect, Now to reverse the process, Son was handed the chakra of Jin and he simply absorbed it into his own, it was like an exchange, they were united slightly now, he could sense it, it power surge through him. He could outmatch Sync now, he could probably go toe to toe with Hanako if he wanted, he wanted to course it further, but they couldn't the seal began to get in the way. But no as their chakara united. Jin's began to mold it perfectly, sway it through the entirety of his system. Yes, this chakra was amazing, he could felt like he could take on the world.

Fist pressed together, legs crossed and eyes closed, it was dead at night, he could sense the power surge, this being the real world, he opened his eyes and in them, it could be reflected the inner pact made with the beast. With a smirk, he began to think that holding a monster within him wasn't so bad. Heh, this could be start of a beautiful friendship.

"I almost forgot, I'm the best in the world!"



​


----------



## ?clair (Jun 4, 2013)

Yozora Tensei
?Path To Konohagakure.

Act I: Earning One?s Respect [LT]. 
 ​
"Coordinates?" 

"How the hell should I know?"

"I wasn't asking you, idiot."

"... feh."

The tension between the three of us was palpable. Well, not really, Tengen was the only one who even looked worried. Meiji and I were perfectly normal?or as normal we could be. The boy, who still hadn't told us his name, merely followed us in peace, his hands shoved in his pockets. At times, it felt like he wasn't even with us, his footsteps noiseless, his breathing controlled; the way he walked reminded me of a feline, with long, elegant steps that nearly matched my own. Honestly, I was shocked at how... _alien _he seemed. First Meiji, then this boy. 

It was like Christmas had come early.

"Did you know," Meiji said out of the blue, eyes focused upwards onto a fascinating object that I couldn't see, "that pandas have forked penises?" An awkward silence ensued.

The boy coughed.

"That's a very interesting observation," he offered. Meiji did not respond, still too busy trying to stare holes into the bright, blue sky. "I don't think I've introduced myself, have I?"

Tengen scoffed, clearly ticked from the pleasant little conversation we had ealier. 

"No, you haven't."

"Maybe I should."

"Maybe you shouldn't," the mercenary retorted, displeased at having to bother with another new person on the impromptu team we made. Like I was going to be teammates with such a useless human. "No, really."

The boy scowled. "I think I _will,_ as a matter of fact." He turned, walking backwards, facing Meiji and I directly. "Hello, my name is Zesuto, and I'm a citizen of Fuzengakure. Not an official shinobi, just to let you know."

"Keh, another one... what's it going to be this time? We've already got the asylum, is it going to the circus now?" Tengen muttered under his breath, uncaring if he was audible or not. Zesuto scowled fiercer this time. I was disappointed; from what I had seen of the blonde previously, he was an excellent escape artist, but he was very open with his emotions. That was a flaw. I did not like flaws very much.

"Surrounded by 'em, all the freaking time," Tengen continued irritably, oblivious to Zesuto's growing chagrin. "Really, why am I even bothering? Man, this sucks."

Pursing his lips, Zesuto slid his thumb and index finger together, and I watched, curious. Out of nowhere, a flickering flame rose from his skin, growing by the second. Once he deemed it large enough, he sent it sailing towards Tengen's head. It sped by his ear, missing it by mere millimeters. A slow, lazy grin formed on my face: his aim was excellent. Tengen yelped loudly, clutching at his ear, an accusing expression plastering itself on his roughly-cut face. 

"O-oi!" he cried, stomping his feet and fully facing us. Beside me, Meiji made a strange, choking noise that suspiciously resembled mocking laughter. "Who the hell did that?" A grimace, then a frown. "Or better yet, why the hell did you do that, whoever it was?"

Zesuto whistled innocently, kicking a nearby stone and sending it straight in the center of a tree trunk. When Tengen spluttered, choking on his own saliva, he did a short-wave to the two of us, taking off at a run, Tengen following while spewing out threats that didn't even resemble anything possibly lethal. The idiot needed lessons, _bad_.

I rolled my eyes, about to say something when I abruptly froze. 

"?you're so slow, man, I wouldn't think you were a trained, professional mercenary!" Zesuto howled in laughter, zipping about and using his smaller, lithe frame to his advantage. Tengen was superior in raw strength, but Zesuto was a fast little imp. "Can't touch thi?oh, wow." 

He stopped right before the cave, gaping openly. Tengen careened to a pause, taking the chance and slamming a fist into the younger boy's skull; the latter groaned feebly, rubbing his sore cranium, glaring obnoxiously. 

"Did you see this coming?" Meiji questioned, loping in his strange walk, feet as bare as ever, his trusty scroll at his utility belt on his hip. He, too, stopped at the mouth of the large, dark cave. The four of us looked obscenely tiny in front of the towering rock. 

"I never wandered much in Konohagakure, aside from a few covert missions," I truthfully spoke. "Shall we...?"

Unanimously agreeing, we entered the damp-smelling cave, Zesuto cringing; his fire wouldn't work as well here, with water dripping down from the ceiling and pooling at our feet the further we walked in, the barest of fires crackling on the wall, held up by a torch-holder. It did nothing to help our sight, which was slowly clearing and adjusting by the minute.

"This... this is kinda creepy," Tengen announced. "Familiar, too."

I rounded on him. 

"Familiar? How so?"

"... I can feel it." He was reluctant to talk to me. "I mean, I've never been here before, yeah, but I just know. It's like someone's mapped out this entire place in my brain, and it's just my senses telling me where to go. You know what I mean?"

"A leftover," I mused. At the curious looks I got, I explained, "It seems that our friend here, whose mind has been tampered beyond the average repair, has been left a pretty present from the perpetrator. I'll give you an example: when you use a dark pencil on a thin piece of paper, it leaves marks on the back and when you turn the page, you can still see the clear outline. Tengen's mind is like that sheet of paper; he is naturally very weak at genjutsu, and from what I have observed, an open book, excuse the unintended pun. This makes him an easy target to genjutsu users, or people skilled at human psychology. And if the perpetrator isn't an idiot, he would use that against him?unfortunately for you, he _did_."

I spared Tengen a raised eyebrow, continuing.

"While casting the genjutsu, an average man would invade the mind, confuse the senses and wreak havoc. Or if they were more subtle, they would change tiny parts of the memory, cast a very unnoticeable illusion that would never be noticed unless the victim would consult a specialist specifically for that issue. Even then, the victim wouldn't know. It's practically foolproof, and I must say, a good strategy. However, in Tengen's case, the perpetrator has completely wiped out his memory of a certain event, except that he forgot that when wiping out a memory, you use a significantly larger amount of focus and chakra if you wish to leave the mind unharmed and working, for whatever reason you may have; when doing this, his or her own memories have entangled with Tengen's and left a stain. No matter what, unless erased, the stain will remain and Tengen will be able to remember it, once again tying in with my paper-and-pencil theory," I concluded with an air of finality. I pinched the bridge of my nose. This was getting far too troublesome.

"Any questions?"


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2013)

Vora

Part Four​
This was the first time she had gotten hugged from him, without him groping on her or teasing her. It felt weird because he usually so flamboyant with his actions ever since she deemed him as her friend. Anytime they saw each other in the streets he would do something to tease her, but right at this moment it was weird, this was a serious hug. She felt her arms relax and soon the clipboard fell to the ground, damn this man, this unattractive horrible man?

?What are you doing?? Vora asked him as she looked at his shirt, the hug was so tight she couldn?t move her head.

?I am being there for a friend?? Silvio explained, ?That?s what I am doing?We are friends Vora, this is what friends do. Now will you tell me what happened??

??.? Vora didn?t say anything, but her mind was muddled with what ifs, and maybes. It wasn?t that easy, no matter how tightly she was in his chest. Nothing will change, even if she spilled her heart out to him, she would have to still face the fact that she wasn?t going to be the ninja she wanted to be. What is the point of complaining now?

?I told you to lean on my god damn it?? Silvio cursed at her, ?Stop acting like you are a god damn adult,?

He began to squeeze her, ?Hell even adults aren?t idiots like you?For once lean on someone, and it doesn?t even have to be me. It could be your family, but seeing you put on this act. It makes me sick, please?Vora you can lean on me??

Vora didn?t know what to say as she looked up at him, he was serious about this, and he really wanted her to lean on him. She didn?t do anything for a minute, but she hid her face into his shirt. The smoke was killing her, it was making her sick, but he was here with her. No one else was here it was just him and her?

Vora wrapped her arms around him, ?Is it okay if I get angry? Is it okay if I get sad? Hey, is it okay to be like this with you??

?Yeah?? Silvio said, he was voice became warm and Vora knew that for once she could do this right. Her shoulders began to relax as everything she built up came down, but even if it was just for a moment she wanted to cry. She wanted to be weak and she wanted someone to lean on! 

??Hic?? Vora started as her throat tighten, ?Uwa??

She grasped his shirt tighter as tears began to pour down her eyes! She began to scream as she wiped her tears on his shirt! She didn?t want this?! She wanted to be strong! She wanted to be beautiful! Vora wanted to change herself, she didn?t want to be like this and suffer! Silvio didn?t say anything as he pat her head, Vora screamed so hard in his shirt that she felt her voice go out.

?You are totally buying me a new shirt after this?? Silvio whispered in her ear, Vora nodded her head as she cried.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2013)

Part Five​
Silvio unlocked the door, as Vora sat down her hands in her lap, and her eyes fixated on the table in front of her. Thank goodness her grandmother didn?t come in, and thank goodness she wasn?t here before Silvio unlocked the door! Vora heart thumped so hard in her chest that she believed it was going to burst out in the floor any minute. Silvio came over and sat down across from her, his white shirt stained with her tears?

?Sorry?? Vora whispered under her breath, there was a slight regret of crying that hard on him, but he said he didn?t mind it at all, though it still didn?t ease her.

Silvio leaned back in his chair, ?No problem, I can replace this shirt with one client?? he smiled as he pulled the shirt a little, but then the smile faded as he looked up at her. He was serious this time, and she knew that there was no escaping him anymore.

?So are you going to tell me what happened?? He asked, Vora closed her eyes, she was such a child. How was she going to put it? She was upset that she didn?t get the job that she didn?t want? People lose their job every day, she should be happy that she could get jobs to choose from.   ?Vora!?

Vora jumped up a bit at the sound of his face, he was waiting on her to say something, ??Ah?Sorry??

?I won?t be able to become a femme fatale?? Vora said as she crunched up her dress, ?My teacher said that there are many other things I can do and she doesn?t want me to risk my life nor my mental health??

?Because of the doctor thing, he said you couldn?t go back?? Silvio asked

Vora shook her head, ?No, he cleared me and told me I can get back to work?Though she didn?t think it was ready to do something as becoming a femme fatale??

Vora bit her lip, she didn?t want to believe it and she didn?t want something like this to happen. She wanted to be strong and she wanted to change, but now that dream was ripped from her as if it was never meant for her in the first place.

?Do you still want to be a femme fatale?? Silvio asked before chuckling a bit, he leaned his chin on his hand, ?You need to learn to fight for what you want, it?s really unattractive when you just take shit how it is.?

?What is that supposed to mean?? Vora questioned, ?She told me that I am not meant to be a ninja! Let alone a femme fatale!?

Silvio smirked, ?Prove her wrong...?

?Show her that you got the will to fight?The will to be a ninja??​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 4, 2013)

*Meiji - Cave outside Konohagakure*

"Yes, actually.  When's lunch?"

Meiji had taken to walking on his hands as they entered the cave, perhaps deeming the cave floor a bit too dank or musty or whatever to place his pristine feet on.  He'd taken to carry a ball around lately, and constantly had it bouncing about his person as he walked, whether bobbing off his head, kept in the air with a hip bounce, kick from the ankle, or whatever, he never seemed to let it touch the ground.  As they all make their way in the cave, however, his voice gets much quieter, and he stops with his usually constant stream of curious glances to raise an eyebrow.  In the most down to earth tone he'd ever used, he told the other three.

"Don't go and die at this point, alright?  I don't know what I'll tell nee-san if I allow you to die." Meiji had a habit of referring to Noe as nee-san, for whatever reason, even though they were more than likely not blood related at all. He kicked the ball and it bounced off the back of Tengen's head and back to Meiji, the young man still managing to keep it from the ground.  "Seriously."


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2013)

Part Six​
The will of a ninja is the will to fight and even when everything looks bleak a true ninja will still fight. Vora never really had that will because in reality she thought it was stupid, if the odds weren?t in her favor why should she even attempt to fight? Why couldn?t she just give up then or not even try in the first place? It would be easier, no one will get hurt, and she wouldn?t die. The will of the ninja was never really in her, because she didn?t take any chances that she didn?t think she would succeed in.

It was like when she was in the academy, the way she didn?t join in any groups, or she didn?t participate in physical actives. Vora lacked the will to fail, she never wanted to fail, and for most of her young life she didn?t. Not until she lost Maggie, she didn?t know what failure felt like, but now she does and it felt like a pit. A pit that was dark and lonely, as if the whole world turned around and just pushed her down, but she climbed out of that pit with Silvio?s help. Now she was pushed down again, this time Silvio gave her a little push to make her climb again?

And she wasn?t going to let that go to waste?

Vora ran with all her might! She was going to become a ninja she could be proud of! She was going to get stronger! And more importantly she was going to change herself! 

Vora?s legs burnt and she felt her lungs tighten in her chest, though she wasn?t going to give up! She was going to find Maya, and she was going to convince her that she could and can become a femme fatale. Even though she had her slip up, she was going to do it! Vora looked both ways, but the problem became where Maya was first?

When she rushed out of the bookstore, she ran back to the caf?, and it wasn?t a surprise that she was already gone, but somewhere in her heart Vora hoped she didn?t miss her by that much. So she continued to run, she didn?t care if she had to run all day! She was going to find her teacher and convince her to be her teacher!

She continued to run as she looked for her teacher, Vora looked all around she will find her!

 Vora finally spotted her and she slowly went into a jog as she caught up with her. She was almost there, she couldn?t call out her name, but she was almost there. Vora couldn?t explain the feeling as she finally found her walking around town, but it was somewhere close to relief and complete and utter fear

?Vora?? Maya had seen her coming and how her hair had begun to stick to her forehead because of the sweat. ?Darling what is wrong??

Vora throat was hurting from crying and running all the way here, but she wasn?t going to let that stop her?

*?I WANT TO BE A NINJA!?* Vora screamed with all her might, this caused Maya to jump and everyone to turn around and look at her, but she didn?t care. She was going to make her listen to her!

*?SO PLEASE BE MY TEACHER!?*


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 4, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*
*On the border between Otogakure and the Land of Fire*

Tengen felt weird. This place... It was like he was walking in a dream. But it did make him wonder: how far did this control go? Was him walking in the direction that he was part of his subconscience or was this just random? What parts of his life had been controlled so far. It made him wonder about the safety of his companions. Was he supposed to lead them into a trap?

Suddenly, the rocks made place for chiseled stone. Manmade. There was an audible sigh from everyone. Tengen decided to be the first one inside. The moment he stepped on the stone, sharp pain penetrated his head. This pain was different from when he passed out.

Tengen grabbed the wall and managed to stay up.

'Ah, so he is going to stay with us this time. Well, that's at least one good thing.'

Tengen didn't waste time on Tensei this time. While struggling to keep himself standing, he kept moving forward. Eventually, the pain lessened, although he kept feeling something.

It looked like they had entered into some kind of huge, underground living compartiment. No one bothered thoroughly checking the different rooms, since there were so many. The ones that Tengen did see were empty. Some matresses here and there and some dusty books. Nothing special.

Then, an steel door. Sealed with some jutsu. 

'This looks old... How long ago was your earliest memory again?'

'About 2 years.'

'... Sounds about right. I think we can break through here. The seal is already unraveling, and it wasn't a particulary strong one to begin with. With a little time, I should be...'

With a mighty strike, Tengen smashed the doors. Tensei looked at him as if he was surprised Tengen had his uses. Meiji was bouncing his ball against the ceiling. Zesuto looked startled. Tengen was feeling pretty good about smashing a big door.

'T-that works too of course. Well then, let us continue.'

Inside was a laboratory. It was the only word they could use to describe it. Tubes, broken glass and some kind of big machines with a big round form in the middle. At least, it looked like it used to be round. Pink or purple liquid on the ground. Tengen could not believe his eyes. There was even a restraining table a little further. With something gray plastered to where the head would've been.

Suddenly, there was clapping behind them. The source of the sound was a wrinkled up old man. He was smiling.

'Well, well. Good job. It seems the final experiment was a succes.'

Everyone was silent. And looked at Tengen.

'Ex-experiment?'

'Ah, yes. Not a lot of brain on you. We couldn't really afford to do that. A test subject shouldn't be able to think about what's happening to him. Too much stress. No, you needed to have a strong body and low intelligence. Not too low of course. Otherwise we couldn't register a reaction.'

Tengen felt rage taking him over. He managed to keep his cool, somehow.

'Why did you come here? Why are you telling me all this stuff like that? I could kill you, you know.'

'Alarm system. A little jutsu that sticks in your mind. Whenever you'd cross the border of the facility, we'd know. And I'm telling you because I'm grateful. Grateful that you were able to survive in the world and even return here. You truly are a masterpiece. And now that you have fulfilled your purpose, I owe you gratitude.'

Tensei finally said something.

'The way you talk about him... what kind of tests were you doing here?'

The old man smiled.

'We tested Genjutsu here. All sorts of Genjutsu. A normal human would recover of course, but my colleagues were... impatient.  Experiment after experiment. And eventually, you broke down. No longer able to recover from mental trauma. And at that point, any Genjutsu just gave us outrageous results. We can't test how effective something is if there is no resistance against it. No more results, no more funds to repair or recreate you, so we had to pack up our things and go.'

'Re...create him?'

The man looked Tengen straight in the eyes.

'Did you never find it strange how you couldn't imagine yourself with parents? No family at all? Every child does. Every human does. It's a natural reflex. But you don't have it. We created you from thousands of others. All to create the perfect test subject.'

The old man shrugs and sighs.

'In the end, it was too expensive. A lot of people suggested just destroying you. But I thought up a final experiment: Could a created test subject like you survive among humans? Or would you eventually selfdestruct? Our organisation was being disbanded and there was no important information in your mind. So we did so. Gave you the order to walk. Tell me, I'm curious: how far did you get?'

Tengen's eyes were on fire. All he could see was fire and blood. His vision was solely focused on that man. Pure rage overtook him and he attacked. His blade smashed everything in his path. The man just stood there and opened his mout.

'I would very much appreciate you not killing me'

It was as if all of his strength left his body. Tengen crashed to the ground. He felt like he was going to pass out, but then he heard the old man's commanding voice.

'Don't pass out, that is an order. Stand up and calm down, or I will just do that again'

Tensei's eyes were focused on the old man.

'I would very much appreciate... I said that to Tengen once. You programmed him to stop functioning by just saying a phrase like that.'

'Aha. I see you're the brains here. Well, that's almost all of it. The first time you say it, you will knock him out. The second time you have to include an order, but before he passes out.'

Tengen got up, slowly. He wanted to kill this man, maim his body and slaughter all he loved. But something stopped him.

'There, there. Killing me isn't going to help anyone. As I said, I am grateful for you being such an excellent test subject. I can reverse the damage that has been done. And even more. I can see it in your eyes, you have something you want. That fact alone is astounding. But that it is such a human thing you want... Incredible.'

'Then what is it I want.'

Tengen spit out the words as if they were dirt.

'Power. You want power. And I can give you that. We assembled you from the genetic material of so many people, you are practically a blank slate. Tell me, what would you like? A Sharingan? Or maybe Wood Release? Do you wish for the Hyuuga Gentle fist or a Kekei Genkai? Tell me, and I can give you that.'

Thoughts streamed through Tengen's mind. He felt strange. All of this was too much to take in.

Meiji seemed to be fully focused on Tengen for the first time, and ran away. Tensei saw him go and wondered what Meiji was thinking. When he looked back at Tengen, he saw something happen he had never seen. Tengen's muscles were contracting and detracting as if they were being supercharged.

'NO! My whole life has been determined by what you wanted. No more. You have created me. You have used me. And now, I will destroy you. I will find my own way to power'

Tengen's sword flashed through the air. The man sighed and spoke again

'I would very much appreciate you putting down your sword.'

The blade seemed to be suspended in the air for what seemed like an eternity. Then it came down. The old man split in half. And Tengen kept smashing the corps. Blood and guts were splattered everywhere.

Tensei instinctively grabbed Zesuto and ran. Being around Tengen wouldn't be safe. And whether Tensei realized it himself or not, some part of him was wishing  that Tengen would be the same again.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 4, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo - The Forest of Death Strength Training [5+6/6]*

Shizuo could feel his body straining under the pressure, and could swear he heard it literally cry out to stop.  He was moving through a course to help complete the last of his strength conditioning...though it was designed by Brawly, so it could prove fatal if he wasn't careful.

In the beginning it had been simple tasks.  A few log lifts here, and then 200 punches, followed by about 200 kicks.  He then had to force his way through water as the pressure increased dramatically the further down he went.  All this while carrying a backpack that was pretty heft and substantial.  Shizuo wasn't sure about the exact weight, but it sure was difficult to carry all the way through.  He could feel himself getting tired, and took a few clumsy gulps of water from the pool before he continued.

His next task also tested his sense of direction as well as his ability to use his strength effectively.  He found himself in a stone maze filled with slabs of stone that he had to displace manually in order to make his way forward.  It wasn't the labor part of it that made it difficult.  But as he continued trying to find his way through, he became increasingly frustrated, making wrong turns rather frequently all throughout, and having to turn himself around over and over and over again.  All while wearing this ridiculously heavy backpack.  There were other traps and tricks to the expanse as well, including magnetized portions that pulled at whatever was in the pack (apparently metal in nature), and pitfalls he'd have to leap over, or fall into and have to eventually climb out of.  

Those tasks were hard, yes.  Progressively, anyway.  He paced himself, regulating his breathing as the sun slowly began to creep up on him, noon fast approaching.  He heard odd sounds coming from higher up, like...animalistic snoring.  Feral heaves and hos made in a beast's sleep.  Though he was sure that couldn't be it.  Climbing higher and higher took its toll, but it's when he got to the top that Shizuo's jaw nearly dropped.

Standing, or rather sitting, before him was Brawly-sensei's pet tiger, Sasha.  She opened a single eye as Shizuo arrived, and her cage swung open with a lazy passing breeze.  Then, something even weirder occurred.  She stood up on her hind legs, and he could see her claws were a bit duller than usual.  Clapping both together, he now noticed her cage was lined with gymnast's ash, and it was all over her paws.  She lumbered towards him, and finally the stone ring made sense.  He was...literally going to wrestle Brawly sensei's pet tiger.  

His sensei's words rang in his head as he slipped the 1000 ton backpack off, the thing hitting the ground with an audible thud that nearly shook the arena.  _"Strength without a proper outlet or application is wasted all together."_  Then, without a second thought, he rushed towards Sasha as the tiger fell to all fours.  

He drove at her low to the ground, grabbing at her with a full-body slam. Thankfully she wasn't going to try to claw his eyes out or anything, but he still had one of the most unpleasant experiences of his life.  It was about and hour of pushing tugging pinning and bruising with a tiger he was rather sure didn't like him, on account of his being a dog person.  

He wasn't entirely sure what was going on by the end of things, but by the time he realized he wasn't wrestling anymore more, Sasha was stalking off somewhere else, done with him, or satisfied with his progress.  Shizuo felt all kinds of tired, and simply wanted to get home as soon as possible, and take a shower...

Shower had, he made his way back to the forest, to pick up Sasha's cage and return all of Brawly's equipment, the final portion to the training.


----------



## Island (Jun 4, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hajime*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 16
Liquid Time

I could feel the boy seethe beneath the surface. Why would I help him? Why would I reach out to somebody like him? Why would one of the most powerful and influential men in Konoha reach out to somebody so weak and meager? What could I possibly want, and how could he possibly help me get that thing that I wanted? More importantly, why, after so many years of ignorance and neglect to his plight, would I now reach out to help him?

This must have been what angered him, after so many years of struggling in inadequacy and significance did I finally extend a helping hand.

He knew it, and I knew it: he was to be an extension of my will and nothing more, only called upon to complete his service to me and rewarded only for that service for that service and nothing more. I did not offer to help him because I cared about him or his family, _our family_, but because I needed him to advance my ambition and secure my power.

Imagine a king on a throne who lived in an extravagant castle, eating and drinking only the most expensive foods while his people starved. What if one day the king needed an army, an extension of his will to defend his castle and vanquish his enemies? What if he turned to the people the very same that went cold and hungry for all this time, offering them food, shelter, and a generous sum for their service? The king would give them hot meals and warm beds, putting roofs over their heads. The people should have been happy and grateful for what the king graciously bestowed upon them, yes? 

Of course not.

Where was the king when the people went without? What was he doing while they starved and went without? He enjoyed everything life had to offer, of course, all the material pleasures of this earthly world, turning a blind eye to the plight of the people. Only when the king finally needed the people did he turn to them and recognize this plight. Naturally, the people would be angry, feeling used and betrayed by somebody who only wanted their services to advance his own self-interest, so that he can continue spending his days living the good life while they toiled away supporting him?

The people would not refuse the king?s offer.

Pride would not stop them.

Because they did not have a choice.

Although the circumstances behind their births were beyond their control, they were given an an opportunity to escape such circumstances and make something of themselves and their lives. They could accept the king?s offer, eat what food he has grown them, wear what clothes he has sewn for them, put away the gold that he slips them, and maybe one day, use that gold to establish themselves as wealthy merchants or even to send away their sons to become skilled laborers?

Declining, of course, would be a wasted opportunity, and solve nothing, not for themselves, their families, or anybody around them.

They would swallow their prides and give and accept the king?s offer. They would have food, shelter, and money, and the king would have his army. 

They knew that, and the king knew that.

This is why I knew Haruto would not decline.

He was desperate and needy, and he knew that an opportunity like the one I offered him only came once in a lifetime. Declining might allow him to retain his pride, but accepting would give him the opportunity he needed to escape the circumstances behind his birth. Like the people, he would use what I, the king, gave him, to one day fulfill his desires and make his dreams become a reality.

Whether he actually would or not, I did not know, nor did I care. The king would not know or care if any particular person in his army went on become a wealthy merchant or if his son became a potter or a smith. All he was concerned with was gathering his army and winning his battles so that he may go onto live another day.

?I would be honored, Hyuuga-sama. What is your condition? If I may ask???

_Excellent, Haruto-kun_.

I stared at him briefly, watching him swallow his pride and begrudgingly accept what I had offered him, something that I eagerly awaited the moment I approached him. What if he refused? What if he told me that he wanted to achieve greatness on his own and without my help? What if he told me all the money or power in the world, anything I could possibly give him, was not good enough? I banked on him not saying this, not being a fool and squandering a precious opportunity?

Fortunately, he came through.

?Haruto-kun,? I addressed him, ?There Is a viper in the grass, you see, somebody looking to destroy everything the Hyuuga Clan has built, is building, and will one day build, somebody who seeks the total destruction of our family and everything it has to offer the world. Unfortunately, this is not an enemy who cannot be identified by traditional means. He does not wave a flag or wear a uniform that can be distinguished from our own. He walks among us, living in our village, walking our streets, and working our jobs. He is one of us, and if he is not identified and dealt with, he will destroy us.?

?Together, we must find him and stop him.? I went on. ?In order to do that, I demand your complete and total submission. Nobody is to know about what I ask, and you are to answer to nobody but me. I will give you the opportunity to change your mind and refuse my offer right now, and we will never speak of this again. However, if you still accept, you must understand what I am asking of you. I am asking you to turn one day turn against your friends and your family should you discover that they are plotting the destruction of the clan, to cut down all those you hold dear, should the situation arise??


----------



## Chronos (Jun 4, 2013)

Hyuuga, Haruto
Hirari's Birthday
Liquid Time










​
You... you would ask that of me? The very honor that I've kept for my mother, for my father? You would suggest that I kill for you, even if it means my own blood? What are you speaking to me about? I would rather slit your throat that slit my fathers. Yes, he's been a horrid man, a blight surrounds him and he's always resented his position, he wanted to stand in that very stop the man before him stood, but even if the man knew not compassion he knew honor. Unable to withstand his anger his teeth clenched. Of coursed, he was a tool. Awaiting to be used by the smith, something he couldn't escape from, but... maybe something could change, as he rose his hand he gazed upon it and it twitched, trembled and he feels his blood boil with each, horrid, passing second that he stood close to this man. It seemed to have been obvious at this point, he couldn't hold it in. He stared at the man, as he slapped his hand away.

"...You madman." He took a step away from the man as he forced a un-adjusted smile. 

He, he actually believed that-- That he would slay his own blood and kin!? This deluded, psychopathic, elusive man. No, the apex of tolerance had been breached. No longer could Haruto sustain all the meaningless drivel the man spoke towards him. "I would rather kill your own daughter and claim to be traitor to the Hyuuga than to follow such a foolish ideal! You deranged psychopath!" 

He exclaimed as he walked father into the room. His back neared the wall and his teeth clenched with the ferocity of a wild tiger. His eyes, those white eyes lacking any other pigment in them could easily portray the anger brewing in his body. "You call yourself Hyuuga, but you're no worse than Uchiha! You plan to keep secrets form the very people who would stick a blade to the man who even dare tarnish your name, the very people who would take a blade to save the very life that you hold. You don't preserve a damn thing, you only want to preserve yourself."

Shut up! Shut up, Haruto! There's no way you could win this! Stop talking! Stop it! You'll be branded a traitor, you'll hunted down and killed, if not downed at this very instant! You'll die, you'll be forgotten. But...

Somehow the thoughts did not reach, he hated the man's position for the very reason and his hatred overpowered his resolve to keep true to the village. He needn't show any respect to this man, nor to his daughter or wife."The answer is no." You don't come to me, and expect me to sacrifice what little I have. I won't die for a man who wants me to die for him, no matter if he housed me for years, no not even that. He just allowed me the name Hyuuga, farther must have know his merits. He knew something must have been wronged with your head from the start.

He walked towards the door, slid it opened. Walking away from the man who offered so many boons, who promised to allow him to escape mediocrity, who promised fortune and fame throughout the village, no he wanted no titles, he wanted no fame. He wanted peace, for him, not for Hyuuga, not for Konoha, he just wanted to be alone. He would do anything for it, this was his actual desire, not to work under a man that would offer him a well sharpened blade as a contract, and then stab him in the back with it. Before he left, he extended his arm, outstretched exposing his back, while looking forward he saying:

"I wonder, which part of my back would your dagger been placed? You would choose wisely, not everyone is as easy as those guards of yours..." 

He lowered them and continued down the hall...


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2013)

Part Seven: End​
In the middle of her village, she just screamed at the top of her lungs at a woman she barely even knows, and if that wasn?t mental, she didn?t know what was. Nonetheless she wasn?t backing down, and she didn?t want to just settle anymore. Vora clenched her fist together as she swallowed a lump inside of her throat, her eyes were focused on the ground, but she began to shake her head and looked up at her teacher with renewed vigor. There will be no sign of weakness today, nor tomorrow, she was going to change today and there wasn?t a doubt in her head!

And right now this was her first step?

?Vora?? Maya began her tone was calm and sweet again, just like how she was when she had ushered her the news, ?Please understand this is what best for you??

?Being a ninja is probably not the best choice for me?You are right?? Vora said as she touched her chest, ?I am weak, I am not as fast or strong as other academy students, and I might know what it means to shelter the weight of everyone?s hopes and dreams on my shoulders.?

Her heart was thumping so madly in her chest, Vora believed in any minute she might just throw it up, but she clenched her fist harder. She wanted her to know how she felt! She wanted nothing more than to be what she wanted to be!

?But I still...I can learn! I want to learn! I know it?s going to get harder! I know there will be times where I will question myself! But! I don?t want anything else but to be a ninja! To train under you!? Vora yelled as loud as she could, Vora was aiming to get everyone to listen! ?That?s my only dream!  So please listen to me!?

Maya folded her arms, ?Vora, being a ninja isn?t just about being cute, or beautiful. It?s about become someone who does everything for their village and nothing more?And sometimes that means that you will have to get hurt or die?Vora I---?

*?I AM WILLING!?* Vora yelled at her, ?I know what I am getting myself into and I am not scared!?

Vora stood tall, ?There is nothing more I want in the world than to become a ninja?I am willing to go through anything for my dream??

??? Maya didn?t say anything at first but then she just raised her arms up in the air in defeat, ?We will see about that? Training starts tomorrow?Grab your bags and meet me at the gates early in the morning??

Vora eyes began to water and her heart flew out of her chest. She smiled so hard that it hurt her cheeks! Tears began to stream down her eyes, damn, when did she get so emotional? She wiped them clean as she still stood tall?

?YES MA?AM!?​


----------



## Fedster (Jun 4, 2013)

*Nekome Misa*
_Wind Release Stream Training_
_Country of Fire - On road to Konohagakure_

"Thank you so much, sir.", A blonde girl with a forehead protector bowed, as she was soaked in water and was getting the wooden floor wet. _'Country of Fire my butt'_, Misa, the Genin from Kumogakure, thought. _'Thank Goodness I found this place.'_ The tea house/inn was made of concrete, and looked nice, and bugs-free. Of course, this was the entrance, and Misa was in for a surprise. "Can I stay here until the rain stops?"

"Of course,", said the baldy owner, wielding a , and passing a clean and soft yukata to Misa. "You can pay us when you leave." _'Damn it, I have to pay?'_, she doubted her savings endured the heavy rain, but maybe she could just leave without paying? It wasn't like she would see them again. But she sighed and just went her way to the room assigned to her.

It was small, but warm and cozy. Misa's cheeks became red and her face relaxes, at least after killing the first two insects. "Let's see.", she opened her bagpack, which had a lot of her belongings inside; clothes, tools, photos, and most important, two scrolls, containing information and details of two jutsus she planned to master before reaching Konoha. And one of them was called Wind Release Stream.

Supposedly, that jutsu was for changing directions in mid-air. Boy, her life would change with that technique. But it was raining outside, so it was better to just read the basics and then call it a day.

The next day it was perfect for training. It was just drizzling, so Misa just put on her normal ninja clothing, and ran on the open field. It was good to have this break from travelling, where she could spend a lot of her time to this technique. She leapt and made a single-handed hand seal, as explained in the scroll, and blew air. What she got was just a whole lot of nothing.

She tried again and again, no success. Maybe this jutsu was harder than it looked like. There should be a correct way to do it. And the answer was: concentraion. Drats.

Misa became conscious of her breathing. Of every inhaling nd exhaling. She needed to know what she was up against, and that was air. Just air. And maybe some chakra mixed to it.

Suddenly, she she leapt, did the hand seal and blew air. This time, she moved, but not softly and elegantly, but violently and unorthodoxly. Ouch. But at least she did it, right? She did, indeed. And that left a grin on her face from that inn to Konoha, though just to make sure, she tried it a few more times, sharpening her skills.


----------



## Island (Jun 4, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hajime*
The Hyuuga Complex
Hirari's Birthday, Part 17
Liquid Time

Was that it? Was that all there was to say? I listened carefully to everything Haruto said, remaining calm and collected and otherwise passive. He called me a madman and a psychopath, claiming that I was driven by preservation and self-interest? Then he stormed off, leaving me to mull over what he what he said. Was I madman? Was I a psychopath? Was all of this an attempt at consolidating and preserving power within the clan? What else was there but preservation? If I was killed, killed by my own daughter, what would happen to the clan? Who would lead it? I would be dead, and she would be on the run, fleeing those who would inevitably hunt her down and kill her for betraying both the clan and the village, doing irreparable damage to the Hyuuga Clan?

I got up from my resting position and followed him to the door.

?Haruto, wait.? I called out.

?Consider for a second the consequences of rejecting my offer.? He began. ?Not the rejection of the opportunity but the rejection of the service that I ask of you. Consider a scenario where there is an uprising within the clan, and the main family is ousted from power. Who is left to lead the clan? Who will carry on its legacy and pass on its secrets? What will happen to the Hyuuga Clan? I ask you to consider the repercussions of such an uprising. What will happen when the clan breaks apart and wars amongst itself? Do you know how many will die? Can you see how many lives will be destroyed??

?Is the sacrifice of a few,? I asked, ?The few who wish to spark this flame, not worth the preservation of our very way of life? Would you rather so many suffer so that you may spare a few lives now??

?This is my struggle and the struggle of every leader.? I paused. ?To determine who lives and who dies, who gets to fight another day and who  rots in a grave. It is not an easy decision to make and is one that, no matter how much we try, will be prone to bias, but is it not the right one? Would you rather the destruction of your our clan, our culture, and our very way of life? Just to save those who would orchestrate its destruction??

?I am no villain.?

?I am just a man, a man seeking the preservation of life,? I shut my eyes and turned away from the hallway, ?And in order to do so, sometimes, life must be sacrificed so that others can go on.?

?It is not an easy thing to do,? I confessed, ?But it is a necessary evil, an evil that every leader must face.?

?I will not force your hand.? I stated. ?I just ask that you consider what I propose, if not for what I have to offer, then for the preservation of your family and your clan.?


----------



## Chronos (Jun 4, 2013)

Hyuuga, Haruto
Liquid Time

"Your words are silver as my blades." He stated as he stopped for the very instant that he called out for him as he started at the hallway, he just wanted to return to home where he could lay his head and rest. There were many things he wanted to say, many things he wanted to led out, but no. This moment had ended. This conversation had ended, the man was a resolute leader, but no. Much like he has disowned the right his father being his parent, he had already disowned this man as his leader. While he spoke, words held large, of course, those were necessary, but you aren't doing any of this for your clan, no. This a simple ruse, no man could improve the child that stood here, in this complex. Not even the best could breach the pinnacle of his abilities. 

"If you're done, then I'll take my leave. To the next time we meet, if fortune is at my side, then not likely..." A small pause before he continued down the hallway, feet echoed at the distance, fading, as he spoke his final words. "Hyuuga, Hajime." He would take no part in messily slaughtering for what might be a better cause, he won't be the gun for his bullet. The world would benefit from not having ninja, these titles, these problems, he had not the shoulders not the will to bear them. This was not a mission that would open the doors to grandeur, this was but a mission in which he could end up dead. No he could foresee it, no man, no woman would help him become what he desired. In his mind, he was already a failure shinobi, but something was not right, this was not something he would just keep to himself. 

No, he should keep quiet, word might have already spread, but who would believe a child with absolutely no drive, no ability? Of course... there was one. No, she would not believe, but however, she might listen. "Not now... All in due time. You mistake my abilities Hyuuga, they don't reside in techniques, nor in strength. They reside on the mind." He had a cunning mind. Yes, something that had prove most useful in his endeavors throughout the years.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2013)

Vora
You Can [Not] Look Back
Part One:

There was nothing in the world that could bring her down now. People were whispering about the scene but she didn?t care. Vora was going to be training under Maya! She was going to be getting one step closer to her dream! She turned around and almost instantly her face flushed red, Vora just yelled! Her cheeks puffed up as she began to walk back to the bookstore.

Her grandmother was going to hear about this, and it won?t be by her. In the middle of the village she yelled at the top of her lung. And not only was her grandmother, Silvio going to hear about it along with her mother! For some reason knowing that Silvio would know made her stomach flip over. Vora sat on a bench, she needed to get her head straight, she was glad that it worked, but that meant she had a lot more to do?

She will have to prove herself and that meant training hard under her teacher. Vora just made a declaration in front of the whole village, now she was going to have to live by it. She smiled at herself as she leaned back, it didn?t matter, she was going to work hard, and if that didn?t work, she was going to work harder.

Vora was going to be the best at her job, and she was going to become stronger. One step down, a couple more to go, and she will get there. Maybe not at the pace she wanted but she was going to get there! Vora wiped her eyes, starting tomorrow she won?t be able to look back anymore, and she will have to continue to move forward.

She won?t be just living for herself, but she will be living for the sake of the village?

?I am going to give it my all?? Vora told herself as she let herself relax on the bench, ?Nothing more, nothing less??


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 4, 2013)

*Meiji, the Blinking Eye of Chaos - Kirigakure*

From below Vora, a voice murmured something.  At first it came out muffled, but then the earth below her shifted and believe it or not, there came an individual from beneath the surface, buried shallow for whatever reason.  He had messy black hair, wore goggles, and his sleeves stretched way further than his arms.  He wore no shoes, and seemed rather irritated with the woman above him.  He was still more or less laying under the bench.

"Get the fuck away from my bench."

He seemed intensely perturbed by something or another, at the very least.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2013)

Vora
You Can [Not] Look Back
Part Two

Vora didn?t know what to say when a homeless man came from underneath her, but in actuality there was nothing to say. She was pretty confused until she realized that this could be his home! There were homeless people in her village, those who couldn?t fend for themselves, society cruelly threw out, and he must been one of them! Vora felt so bad that she jumped up from the bench, luckily her dress had been washed today and it smelled wonderful.

?Ah I am sorry mister?? Vora thought for a moment, ?Homeless man!?

She quickly backed away from the bench and took a good look at him, his hair was messy and it look kind of greasy as if he slapped way too much on. His face was caked on with dirt and he didn?t wear any shoes, Vora heart was breaking with each observation that she took! The world was too cruel and he was the product of it! 

Vora reached into her dress pocket and pulled out a handkerchief, she place a some money in it before wrapping it up and handing it too him.

?Please take this?? Vora smiled, ?There is a nice place down the street that will give you a nice hot meal for cheap. This should cover it, and please don?t give up on life!?

"The world is still a beautiful place despite the cruelty it dealt you!" Vora said as she placed her hand on her chest, "So please remember to keep trying and trying! Some of my favorite authors use to be homeless!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 4, 2013)

*Meiji, the Homeless Guy
*Kirigakure

His ticked off expression gets worse, and he seems like he's about to draw a kunai when he stops.  Rolling out from under the bench, he reveals he also has a ball in hand, and begins to flip it up and over a few ways, keeping it balanced by bouncing it off his head, shoulders, hips, ankles, and upper back with a few mild acrobatics.  In between beats he addresses her, with the voice of an older man, raspy and solid.

"Oi, thank ye lil lady.  This is a good thing yer doin.  I'm...just so hungry..."  His stomach growls.  "I can't thank you enough.  But...it's been so long since I've eaten with...do you think you..."  He turns away, not able to meet her eyes.  "Dammit!  It's idiocy.  A guy like me...asking something like...this."  He gets to his knees, dropping the ball as he claps his hands together to plead.  "Please.  I forgot how to use chopsticks, spoons, forks, and all manner of utensils...please....teach me the ways off.  Using utensils!"  Though not as loud, or in the same spot, his yelling and outburst are oddly similar to Vora's episode in front of Maya, in terms of position and diction.  Meiji's pleading expression fades and he picks the ball up, wiping the grime from his face with his sleeve.  "I'm not homeless.  But I won't draw on you this time for condescending; you have a pretty face.  For a girl."  He tosses her back her money pouch.  "Next time though...your ass is grass.  You get it?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2013)

*The Kid
Back In The Saddle
*

I remember what it was like... it wasn't just simple life or death because that would imply it was all about me. What about the rest of our lot? I didn't like them much but I didn't want them to die. One mistake would have killed them... Savvy?

*KURO*

Just like that he was gone from the sight of his three attackers. But gone from their sight didn't mean gone...

The silver maned buc appeared in the air, spinning he gathered momentum and drove his heel into the side of one of the goon's head turning him inside out and onto his back. The blow was not that strong but the element of surprise made it so the lowly underling was unable to guard in anyway. The Kid had come out of nowhere. 

Only a few seconds if that pass before the other two attackers are on top of The Kid again. He should stick to evading them and getting to his destination but if he doesn't take these guys out here then they'll alert the others. They run at him....

*SPLPLPLLLP*

The sound of farts, or air running out of a tire, wait no blown raspberries, which is the politically correct term could be heard. 

"Come on TK-kun we heard that story three months ago."

"Yea Ikari-kun tells it better because he doesn't talk so funny!!! And his stories are scarier!!!"

From swashbuckling purveyor of swagger to being denigrated by 6 year old girls... Their names are Usagi and Nezuma and they were sent here by an evil sea god in order to fuck with me? I reckon my lot in life has done the belly flop into the smelly Ol' locker of Davy... This wasn't unlike most nights in the Kirifuda estate. Me mate Shobu had been doing some rather shady business as of late and that wily coot Ikari wasn't the warmest bloke. A real night owl that one plus that whole Shinobi thing was a better fit for a bat shit crazy wanker like him. You see me and arse muncher had to split rent and chip in at Shobu's. Ikari would take on jobs that required an uncouth shit blockhouse of a bloke and the jobs that required my charmingly roguish skill set went to me. A fair system since I couldn't use any of that bullshit ninja magic stuff to save my life...

"Oi listen up little birdies that bloke just lacks my refinement. He's a wannabe hard man nothing more than sodding wanker!"

"He told us you were a good for nothing pussy cat that he would dis...diss... em...disembowel."

Nezumi struggled with bigger words like that but she was sharp as a whip. The kind of lass who knew where to hit you in order to make it hurt. My main concern though was simple, who in the bloody blue hell talks like that in front of children? I knew he didn't mean pussycat either but of course Shobu wouldn't care that Ikari was cursing in front of his impressionable little sisters. But big ups to that bricks of shits for brains bloke and being able to string together a "complex" word like disembowel. If he kept on working at it he'd move up to 5 syllable words soon enough.

?Enough buggering about guys. You lot said I tell the tale of ?The Kid and How He Bailed Out The Team From Certain Death?!!!!?

I theatrically jumped on top of the bed and pointed toward the sky as if I were some kind of rock star addressing a crowd of adoring fans. I tuned out the world but if I were to pay attention I would have seen two very unamused six-year-old girls who were about to prove how terrible they could be.

?TK-Kun!!?

They both cried out their nickname for me. I was so tired of correcting these cheeky little monkeys that I didn?t give them the ol? ?talk?. Since it?s been a while I?ll tell you about the ?talk?. People need to realize that my name is simple to get?

?First name The, last name Kid. It?s even on my bloody birth certificate!!!?

I guess I wasn?t that tired as I roared at the little girls who soon went from cheeky to puppy dog faced. As their bottom lip trembled so did my resolve. I was such a sodding pussy cat?.

?Oi I?m sorry for yelling. How bout this instead of the tale of ?The Kid and How He Bailed The Team Out From Certain Death? I tell you the tale of ?The Kid and Secret of Kuro???

Everyone wanted to know the secret of Kuro so these little birds were in for a treat, but then the girls looked at each other. At this point it was late and they were trying to make me pity them at this point to weaken me. Honestly I?d let the cheeky bastards do whatever they wanted at this point as long as get a good kip in.

?The Kid-kun can you play Princess Flowers Tea Party with us. We still have the cookies we baked and you can make some of that tea that helps puts us to sleep.?

Dread filled me it was a lot like when I knew Shobu was going to kick my ass or Ikari was using his killing intent on me. There was nothing worse than Princess Flower?s Tea Party? Nothing? A ball of dryness got lodged in my gullet as I put my head down. I could feel the melancholy draped across my brow as I sat there crestfallen?

?Just no dresses? please??

I spoke low knowing that my hell was beginning?again.​


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2013)

Vora
You Can [Not] Look Back
Part Three:

It looked like he was about to have a seizure, his face was all scrunched up, and she swore she saw twitching! This poor man, probably had a history with this, and his family couldn?t take it so they left him here with the promise of cake and cookies when they gotten back. Only to leave him in a crowd of people alone in the world with no one to lean on! And so as he grew older, his life became harder with the seizures becoming more frequent and his life slowly spinning out of control!

Vora could feel herself tear up, this poor homeless man, how could the world be so cruel!? He probably ate dirt and things he found underneath the ground! The true life of a struggling man with no home, if he wrote a book she would totally buy it! 

Listening to his story Vora began to tear up, ??.You can?t use utensils?? She whimpered her voice seemingly softening up, how horrible! Next thing he would tell her was that he was prostituting himself, letting rich men take advantage of his body. Night after night, they would ravage him and do dirty and degrading things to him! He wouldn?t scream out for mercy because it?s the only way he knows how to live!

?You poor soul!? Vora chocked, the thought of him getting ravaged by groups of men popped back into her head, ?I am so sorry??

She was sorry that she lived in an actual house and didn't know his prolonged suffering in this world!


----------



## Island (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Downtown Konoha
Drunken Gentle Fist
Liquid Time

Before we left for the night, I went to tell mother that we were leaving instead of staying at the complex and having some of that birthday cake. When I entered the kitchen where mother was spending time with her company, however, I discovered that the cake was already half-eaten by a small group of adults that included herself, Chouhatsu, and Shikataro. Why mother and her friends were eating the cake she baked _specifically_ for my birthday, I had no idea, but to be honest, I really didn’t care. I didn’t even _like_ cake to begin with. Besides, mother looked a little too drunk for me to want to bother with. In fact, she looked a little too drunk for me to even want to tell her I was leaving, so I simply decided to leave things well enough alone and… just go. In retrospect, I should have probably found father and told him that I was leaving, but I assumed he was busy with something or another…

Chouko opted to stay at the complex with her father, presumably because she wanted to enjoy my birthday cake with the parents. Meanwhile, Shinji decided to simply go home, stating that social settings weren’t really his thing and that he’d rather spend the rest of the night alone. Both of them wished me a happy birthday and went on their ways, leaving just Inoryo, Shikasuki, and myself to go out and see the town or however Inoryo described it. Whatever, again, I didn't really care. I only did this because my friends thought they were doing something nice for me.

The three of us eventually made our way out of the complex and down the street, at which point we started discussing what we should do and where we should go. Usually when I left the complex, it was to the training field or for a walk around the village. Sometimes I even went to the park to feed the geese, but that was seasonal since they flew south for the winter. Obviously, my “friends” weren’t interested in doing any of that, and since I had no other suggestions, so I simply listened to Inroryo’s and Shikasuki’s suggetions…

“You know, Hirari,” Inoryo made one as we walked further toward Downtown Konoha. “One of my cousins owns this pub downtown that we could go to.”

I frowned and stated. “You know this is my _fifteenth_ birthday, right?”

“Yeah, so?” He laughed. “This is why I suggested that we go to my _cousin’s_ pub.”

I looked at Inoryo, then at Shikasuki, and finally back at Inoryo. Shikasuki gave me a _“Please!”_ kind of look while Inoryo gave me a _“C’mon, it’ll be fun!”_ kind. I weighed the options to myself before responding. On one hand, drinking looked really fun on television. They always showed those groups of friends going out, hanging out at the bar, having fun, laughing together, and so forth. On the other hand, I was still a minor, so I wasn’t legally allowed to consume alcohol.

Still, it _was_ my birthday.

And besides, _mother_ was busy getting drunk, so why couldn't ?

“C’mon.” Inoryo nudged. “What’s the worst that can happen?”

I took a moment to imagine father exploding at me for dishonoring the clan. He would say something along the lines of _“Hirari, haven’t I raised you better than this. You are my daughter and heiress to the Hyuuga Clan. Your actions reflect on both me and the clan, and when you act poorly, everyone suffers. Instead of talking about how great and noble the Hyuuga Clan is, they will talk about how Hajime’s irresponsible daughter got wildly drunk the other night. Is that what you want people talking about, Hirari? Do you *want* to bring shame to the Hyuuga name?”_

“What, are you afraid your father will yell at you or something?” Inoryo practically read my mind. “What father doesn’t know won’t hurt him. We’d only be having a couple drinks and then go home.”

I sighed. “Yeah, sure, whatever.”

“Sweet, let’s get moving.” Inoryo exclaimed, putting some step into his walk.

I don’t remember much of what happened next. My memory kind of becomes patchy from this moment on. At some point, we arrived at the pub and sat down at a table where we were greeted by Inoryo’s cousin whose name I don’t remember. He and Inoryo went back and forth for a couple minutes about how dangerous it was to serve drinks to somebody that was not only underage but also somebody with my claim to fame. He insisted that apparently a lot of people who knew I was and that I was underage (something that I found extremely creepy) and that if anyone discovered that he was serving me drinks, he’d get in a lot of trouble.

Of course, Inoryo manged to convince him otherwise, and we got ourselves our alcohol.

Again, I don't remember much after that.

What I do remember goes something alone the lines of this:

*“Hnnnnnngggggghhh!”* Somebody bellowed as they suplexed me over a table.

My back crashed through the wooden table, splitting it in half as I went down. At this point, I had no idea where I was or how I got there, or more importantly, why somebody decided to drop me through a table. Slowly my senses started to return, first my eyesight, then my hearing, and finally my sense of smell. Apparently I was still at the pub, evident by the ceiling that I was now staring at and the lingering smell of alcohol everywhere, including all over my body…

“Hirari-chan!” The same person from before loomed over me. “This is a most *SHAMEFUL* display! Where is your *DIGNITY*, your *HONOR*, young lady?”

“B-Brawly-sensei?” I rubbed my temples and slowly got up into a sitting position.

I looked around the room which was now empty except for a handful of shinobi. There were broken tables and chairs everywhere, the counter was shattered in two, and there were at least a couple guys knocked out in the corner. What happened? Who did this? Was it me? Was that why Brawly-sensei suplexed me over a table? I didn’t understand what was going on. How? Why?

“You should be *ASHAMED* to wear that headband.” He lectured me, but I still wasn’t quite sure what was going on, so what he was saying probably wasn't having the intended effect.

“I-I don’t understand, Brawly-sensei.” I met his gaze, one of anger and disappointment. “What happened?”

Despite his fury, he extended his hand out to help me up. I accepted, and when I got back to my feet, he explained, “I entered the pub with a *BUD* of mine, a *NAKAMA*, if you will, for a few drinks, and out of the corner of my eye, I spotted you and your friends taking *SHOTS* in the corner. At first I thought to let it go because you are *YOUTHFUL*, and the *YOUTHFUL* must not be *RESTRICTED*? How does one learn if he or she does not make *MISTAKES* and suffer the *CONSEQUENCES*, Hirari-chan?”

He paused, gesturing to the carnage that apparently went down tonight.

“But then, you *LOST IT*.” He proclaimed. “Fortunately, both of your friends and everyone else in the bar got out safety, well, *MOSTLY*, but…”

I looked down at the floor.

“You need to be more *CAREFUL*, Hirari-chan.” He wagged his finger at me. “A Drunken Fist user is dangerous enough, but a Drunken Fist user who is *ALSO* a user of the Gentle Fist? That is a very *DANGEROUS* combination.”

I frowned.

What was the Drunken Fist? Why did I know it? I had no recollection of learning any fighting styles besides the Gentle Fist. Logic would dictate that the Drunken Fist was some kind of drunken fighting style, but again, I didn’t remember learning any such styles. In fact, this was my first time getting drunk, so how could I have learned a style that presumably relied on one being drunk? None of this made any sense, and Brawly-sensei looked like he was starting to sympathize with me, seeing how confused and scared I actually was.

I stared at me, no longer angry, but rather, sympathetic. I never meant to do anyone any harm. I never meant to hurt anyone. I didn’t even remember what happened.

At this point, I just wanted to go home.

“There, there, Hirari-chan.” Brawly-sensei placed a hand on my shoulder. “Let’s get you home, and you can sort out this mess in the *MORNING* after a good night's sleep.”


*[End of Story Arc!]*​


----------



## ?clair (Jun 5, 2013)

Yozora Tensei
?Underground, Konohagakure.

Act I: Earning One?s Respect [LT]. 
 ​
Tengen had transformed. The 'how's, 'why's and 'when's would come later; I was more focused on getting to safety, then planning how to get myself out of this mess. Meiji had already escaped, the lucky bastard, and Zesuto, who clung to my leather-clad shoulders, looked awed. At what, I didn't care, but he was still my responsibility. While I may dislike people in general, I wasn't that heartless. Tengen's beastly form flashed through my mind's eye, and I shook my head. The only viable solution I could think of...

...was to counter fire with fire.

Shrugging off the blonde midget, I quickly flashed through a long, arduous series of handseals, sprinting back to where I came from, which wasn't very far. Tengen was concentrating on wrecking as much havoc as he could, which meant that he wouldn't wander too far just yet, his focal point being to destroy the surrounding area completely and then move on. When I reached the lab again, on my last handseal, I saw him rip off a large screen from the wall and throw in on the floor. His ears twitched minutely, and the great, lumbering creature turned to face me. He was several inches taller, more muscular and his eyes held a hungry gleam. I could nearly envision drool dripping down his sharper teeth. He licked his lips, a feral grin making its way on his features. 

I scoffed, a smirk pulling at my lips. This was bound to get messy if this didn't work.

_"Zenshin Fuzui, Total Paralysis!"_

A technique that was mostly unknown to most genjutsu users, it paralyzed a section of the victim's chakra system, rendering them unable to use the limbs that were powered from that particular connection. It was useful for slowing the enemy down, and that was exactly what I needed to do. Tengen was simply too brutish for me to handle without any help of my illusions; and honestly, the chakra system remained unaffected, but what the genjutsu did was tell the brain that it was blocked. Tengen's genjutsu defenses were so weak that this one might just override his previous block, making him come back to his senses. 

Unfortunately for me, he didn't. 

"Grrroaaaagh!" he roared, slaming a fist onto the linoleum floor, a crater making itself known; pieces of white tiles flew up, embedding themselves into the beast's flesh, yet he was unfazed. I blocked a few strays with a kunai, narrowing my eyes. It seemed that the genjutsu had worked, but the block hadn't been overridden. 

What now, except for matching him in his blows? With his dominant arm paralyzed, it was a much easier fight. I rushed in, using my speed to my advantage and snatching up a thick, metal rod that had fallen out of the lab's broken wall, the structure slowly leaning downwards without any support. Twirling the rod expertly with my fingers, I circled him slowly, trying to find a glaring weakness. There was his neck, for one, but I couldn't risk it. If the damage reverberated to his head, there was no saying as to what would happen; he could die, gain amnesia, or be completely braindead. I did not like Tengen, that much was true, yet I didn't really want to kill him yet. He still had his uses left. 

Relaxing, I slackened my grip on the rod; Tengen growled like an animal being backed into a corner, clenching his large fists. 

"You leave me no other choice," I mournfully sighed, a calculative gleam flashing through my eyes. Dropping the rod, I spread my arms wide. Knowing human psychology well, I could say with ease that if I confused Tengen, I had a chance to snap him out of his little episode. "Come, attack."

The now-giant swordsman made a little 'huh' sound, titling his head and inching backwards to put some space between the two of us. 

"What are you waiting for, dolt?" I stepped forward, and he went further back.

It seemed that he didn't register the insult. Tengen scratched his head, bemused as to why the tiny human who had been trying to assault him before was now acting this way. Perfect shot, I grinned manically, taking the opening and kicking the rod that was at my feet towards the hanging cage conveniently present right above where Tengen stood; the fool, he didn't even notice that I was moving him right under the cage. It unraveled at the hard impact, the chains rattling and unwinding, rolling down the iron cage. Not even his strength could bend that metal, as it held such an intricate design that not even a finger could get inside let alone his large hand, yet everything could be seen from both the inside and outside. Tengen roared again, colliding with the walls of the cage to try and break it down.

"No such luck, my friend." With a satisfied grin, I wheeled around, grabbed a chair and sat down. I could observe him until he finally changed back. It would be helpful for the near future. "Ne, don't you agree, Tengen?" A cackle escaped my lips.


----------



## ?clair (Jun 5, 2013)

Louvre (in Konoha)—
Training: Speed [1/6].​“More weights?” I pitifully whimpered, nearly sobbing as Ryo-sensei nodded. “B-but… but…”

“Do you wish to gain more swiftness, or do you not?” Ryo-sensei irritably, his normally peaceful and ridiculously calm visage marred by a frown. I quailed under his look, nodding meekly. He softened his voice. “Then do not complain. Get to work, Namura-kun.”

Three days ago, I had finally gotten around to searching for a teacher. The promise I made to myself was still running through my mind, and I wasn’t one to break promises, no matter how far-fetched or insane they sounded. The first day, I couldn’t even find a shinobi, let alone a teacher, because of some Hyuga’s birthday that almost everyone in Konoha attended. The next day, I tried again to no avail; there were only jōnin sensei available because it was a holiday (since when did shinobi have holidays?) and I returned home, disheartened. On the third morning, I finally decided to train myself, my patience wearing thin as the days went by. The next chunin selection was six months away, having just passed recently. Only a few had passed from Konoha. I hoped I would be one of them the next time. It was then that Ryo-sensei had found me, trying to magically find a training regime. 

“Yes, sensei.”

Three laps every two hours, he told me. I had to complete them within twenty minutes or less, the time limit decreasing with every day. Today, I had to do it within fifteen. The laps themselves were long, consisting of an entire round of Konoha. I was naturally very quick, and had plenty of stamina to boot, as sensei found out on the first day of him training me. He had gradually upped the scale, preferring to do shorter, more effective bursts of training that left my legs and lungs aching like there was no tomorrow. Right now, I was on my second lap, and Ryo-sensei had upped my weights. Currently, I was hauling around a hundred and forty-six kilograms worth of metal, thrice my weight and damn heavy. Also very good at slowing me down, which was the whole point of this exercise. 

“Stop dawdling, Namura-kun!”

“Y-yes, sensei!”


----------



## Chronos (Jun 5, 2013)

Jin
_Fading Memoir_
Part 1














And in this world I saw many clouds hovering a giant chasm in the earth. I knew, this wasn't the world I hailed from, the land's canvas was colorful, and though desolate, I couldn't help but think that this world was beautiful. And awed by its spectacle, amazed I was brought to this world. I saw towards the sky, no clouds, but rain befell the land, and my emotions were at a close, it was as if I had been somewhere I recognized, a land my-- memories adjusted to. Eyes awed, sense weakened I fell to my knees and unable to know what to do next I witness as my ear began to recognize a voice that hailed my name, and with a jolt I stood and search, my head turned and twisted, my body 180'd and I continued to search as my name was once again hailed, beckoning me to go closer to it. I felt hesitant, no I felt worried, I felt I needed something, I felt I needed to do something, this voice called for me, and now all too clear.

'Jin'

I turned, and I witnessed what my body felt like I recognized. A 'familiar' face, although the voice itself was registered in my mind, I didn't understand-- What were these thoughts and images that swirled so rapidly through my head? I couldn't-- I couldn't make them out. Why was this so difficult for me? However I turned and witness, a woman, dressed in pure white, vivid long hair that flowed through each rhythmic pattern of the smooth breeze. And as she stood at the edge of the chasm of clouds, I could help but witness her as she smiled and looked at the depths, eyes portraying a happiness I could partake, I didn't understand, I wanted to understand. However, one thought course into my mind, that this girl was also beautiful. 

​
A heart locket adorned her neck; a gleaming shade of purple radiated the pigment of her hair, eyes as blue and beautiful like priced diamonds. And that smile. That smile somehow moved me, and as I stood there admiring her presence she turned and looked at me. 

Our eyes connected. And it was there that the only thought that coursed through my mind is:

_?I could never forget such wondrous beauty.?_

And as I extended my arm to reach to her, she took a step forward, and I witnessed time slow, as her feet hovered over the chasm that held and endless drop, my eyes widen in fear of what she might do next, I kick and start running towards her as I yell at the top of my lung for her to stop, I witnessed as her body began to fall, a sensation began to fuel my heart, the anxiety caused me to react and my soul began to hurt and I leapt in after her, she fell as did I, she facing me, her mien seemed empty, no sort of emotion ran through it, and me, desperate extended my arm trying to grab hold of hers who had extended as well in hopes that I would be her savior, but at a moment?s notice as the world sped up and my peripheral vision only noticed the darkness, as we fell, a flash ate up this fabrication, and I was now no longer engulfed in darkness and my arm gripped her body, and soon she dispersed. Nothing was in my arm and she had faded entirely. 












Sunshine, light, air and grass were below me. Nearing dusk, my feet had been planted firm on the earth, another beautiful land, a church was at the end of this plain of flowers and mountains, two children played in the distance, while a taller girl pulled a child into the unknown, Jin was awed once more. Witnessing the side and embodiment of the church. It seemed abandoned, and as he started at the edges, it seemed broken, no mistreated, the children laughed and the silence that brews here was perfectly molded by the sound of the children. 



My feet began to guide me towards the large doors, and up close he couldn?t believe the side of set doors, door only a giant could open, no matter the amount of power he held it would be no match for the weigh, but even so he placed his hand on the door, feeling the wooden structure, the dust that wiped as he coursed his hands trough, and the color seemed to have been perfectly intact. I can?t express it but, it was as if all worries had been lifted from my spirit and not long the wall opened and I pulled back instinctively. But as I saw through the opened space, I witnessed her again, the girl I tried to save inside at the church, hurrying I push the door open, but the image changed, a labyrinth stood before me, I was atop it and under was her walking in it. Monsters, creatures of dragon like aspect roamed within the labyrinth and she would soon catch to one. 

​
I leapt and as they noted me, they began their assault, I walked at the very edges of the wall and reach to her, I jumped down and held her in my arm, while a beast appeared before us and swung his beastly arm, while I bent my knees and forced my legs to jump as high as possible, I manage to avoid it and witness form high up how they followed, twirling my body rapidly to the rhythm of their movements, avoiding, sliding and moving rapidly, as my feet met the earth and I sprinted towards the finish, atop of the labyrinth walls, I made way towards exist that only hailed a strong light, she who watched me as I struggled curled her arms around my neck and accepted me as her savior. Yes, I was her savior, she was entrusting her life in my arms, and by this time I noted that this fueled me, this gave me strength and as the wretched growls of beast followed near behind me, I made route and leaped towards the escape, as I tackle the exit, I feel like the sensation of shattering glass, and I question it, I fall to the earth and I felt my hands? empty again I search for the girl and look behind, but there was nothing. 

Yet another estranged plain in which he didn?t recognize. He looked all over, and could notice a single thing, a thing minimally notable to his memories. He knew not to identify the land, but he didn?t question it.  He stood from the earth, and wondered where she went and so continuing down the path of the endless road before him, he walked to ensure her safety. 

_?Where are you??_

​


----------



## ?clair (Jun 5, 2013)

Louvre (in Konoha)—
Training: Speed [2/6].​
An hour and many laps later, I was back to doing precision exercises, which included toeing around cones placed on the ground without touching them or tripping. It took me a few tries to get it right, and Ryo-sensei watched me in amusement when I irritably cursed, rubbing my sore bottom and rearranging the cones once more. Apparently, precision and foot placement made a world of difference to movement, agility and evasion, which was our goal. Or mine, anyway. Ryo-sensei was just helping me because he was interested in my quick progress rate. I wondered if he expected to be paid. I hoped not, I didn’t exactly have much money. Plus, Ryo-sensei seemed like the nice type, if a tad bit of stickler for rules, so I didn’t really think he would. Thank goodness. 

“Namura-kun, stop,” Ryo-sensei suddenly ordered. “You’ve done the rounds twice.” 

I staggered, hopping one foot and about to place the next in between the other cone, feeling fortunate that I had a natural affinity for balance; once Ryo-sensei said ‘stop’, he really meant stop. As in: no, you cannot continue, because I told you not to. I carefully stepped away from the line of cones, slapping my palms together to get rid of the grass stains on my skin. 

“Oh… isn’t that a good thing?” I blinked, not understanding. 

“It is, but we must not linger on one practice for too long, Namura-kun. You need to increase your worst to your best, and later work on improving your best to the best.” Ryo-sensei often spoke in riddle-y sentences, confusing me in the process. He himself didn’t seem too bemused, nor did he stumble on the tongue-twisters that were almost always present in his speech. It was oddly fascinating. 

“I… I see?”

I honestly didn’t. Ryo-sensei knew that too.

“Let us… move on, yes?” 

I kinda felt bad for him having to put up with me, and then I remembered that I had to get better in order to even stand a chance at becoming a chunin. All traces of sympathy vanished.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2013)

There is a certain art to pulling a prank. A certain skill required to effectively prank someone without it being known whom did the prank. Now, The skill of the prank is a simple skill one should always learn to develop when one is wishing to be a man who brings laughter to the world. First goal, ALWAYS know your target, Find them, Learn their habits and exploit them. So Repeat, Step One, Know your Target. Step Two, Follow Target. Step Three, Learn Their Habits. Step Four, Exploit Them. Once you've followed those four steps you are ready to move onto the prank stage. 

Now, Pranks have their own set of rules you must abide by. A prank is only funny if there is no series injury done. You can make a man fall down some stairs, but only if he falls down a small amount and lands in a large puddle of something, say pudding. Example, An older man, say 30's to 40's trips off of a set of 5 stairs and falls towards the ground. This would seem dangerous, not enough to injure the man but it would be inconvenient.  That's why you used chocolate pudding and covered the top of it with dirt so it matches the ground and BAM! He falls into a hole made of Chocolate Pudding. 

Prank has been successfully orchestrated. Then you have your low-brow pranks, your woopie cushions and the like. Then you have pranks that cause mild damage, but just enough to be funny. Let's say, You gave a sensai in school a chair as a gift for teaching you when you graduated. Now then, Let's say you attached a metal play to the chair and made sure it was painted like the rest of the chair. Now then, let's say the bottom of the chair had a hidden panel and in that panel you added 36 joy buzzers of the electric variety. when your Sensai sits on the metal pressure plate, it pushes down on the buzzers and sends a current flowing through them resulting in an electric shock that should. In theory, cause a great amount of annoyance to your sensai. 

Now, Saying you did that... where would you end up? "Mr. Saotome, we know you pulled the prank." An academy chuunin sighed, before him was a young orange haired lad with most his face wrapped and wearing dusty brown clothes. "I would like to state, none of what i said was a confession, it was all framed as a hypothetical." The chuunin sighed, "Let's look at your record shall we?" He asks, pulling out a file. "Let's not." Sanae responded, pushing the file over. 

"Nine counts of destructing of property." "I used the great Gai-Sensai's ultimate battle technique. I should get points for studying my taijutsu." Sanae's one eye closed and arched to show he was smiling. "Twelve accusations of flipping girls skirts." "Never been convicted." The chuunin nodded, "Seventeen claims you "Put a dog poo" In someones locker." "That was not me, I was sick that day." The chuunin shook his head. "And forty seven accusations of, "Wet Willie Drive By's" How do you even do that?" Sanae shrugged his shoulders. "I would have had to have done it to know."

The chuunin sighs a bit and looks at Sanae. "Well, you've already graduated, so there is nothing i can do about it. But as for your prank on your former academy Sensai... You are going to spend the next two days cleaning up the park under supervision of a chuunin, do you understand?" Sanae sighed and nodded, "Alright, Alright... You got me." He stood up, "Go get to work Sanae."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 5, 2013)

Jin
_Fading Memoir_
Part 2















 Yes, a land engulfed in brilliant colors of a wide range of pigments, and an array of lighting, the brilliance of the sun was enough to evoke a smile, yes, even if his search would end in nothing, he remember what he forgot, the sense of euphoria. A sense that prior to these three month he had forgotten. And now, in sea of endless beauty he could recognize. Fishes of vibrant shades and colors floated above me, rainbow color leviathans roamed the sky, dragons and beast swirling in the sky peacefully. He couldn't resist it, he felt as if this was a land built in a tool shed of a toy store just for him. And that girl, he wanted to see her. Who was she? Where was she? He stumbled upon a place, the edge of the world. At the distance were humanoids the size of birds, with wings attached on their backs and a brilliant sparkle emanated from them. The sky was different, in here it bubbled like the inside of an aquarium. At the very end there was a flying island, with all it's magnificent awe. 





Jin felt amazed,  he couldn't but smile in euphoria, there next to him, in an escalator that seem to lead to a bride that led to the flying castle before them, sat a girl with backpack, ponytail hair and eating a rice ball. Looking lazily at the distance, she soon stood up gripped the strap of her backpack and continued up wards, turning she looked at me, and I returned the stare, as she walked down and grabbed my arm, she ushered me towards the top. I honestly felt safe in this world, reminiscing on mines brought sadness into the heart and so, I was once again forgetting. Forgetting of that world where I hailed from, of that world where I lived among stone and mist. A world where I would never be allowed to witness beauty anymore. 

_"I feel safe in this world."_ 












With thing the bridge we sat in what seem to be a railroad train to the castle, however, circular, egg shaped and the door slid opened in circular motion. It was amazing, truly magical. As we entered this metal contraption, it raced through the bride, lights engulfed the area in less that the total of 30 seconds we had reach a land where building rivaled 50 tall structures. No longer was the contraption in a railway, but gliding magnificently through the air, the inside had a sky, other flying contraption soared through the land, and soon meeting the earth the girl beckoned me and we exited the ride.



she waved farewell as she ran the opposite direction. Thinking she was kind, I turned and sought out the girl that I've lost. While indulging in the scenery, I would most likely find her around this particular area. With smile plastered on my lips, and a sense of adventure crawling through me, I would most certainly find this girl. I will, he believed it to be so. Pacing at his regular speed, he continued down the path, and as this world continued to hail more surprises, the more he wanted to stay. The more he felt at home. The more he wanted to forget his reality.

And at the very distance, he saw her again. She who he wanted to save at the chasm, she who he wanted to save form the monsters. She, the girl whom he wouldn't forget, and she walked with grace, each step as elegant as the next and as both walked, Jin reached to her, and walked side by side, while he glanced at him and her smile still as illuminating as before, he couldn't help but smile.



_"Yes. This is my perfect world."_



​


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jun 5, 2013)

Kateshi M. Toriyama
D Rank Mission: Goose Hunt pt. 2

The boy had arrived to his destination. The lake was a really a sight and was most calming. The water crystal clear and reflected the blue sky soothing texture perfectly down to the last detail. The place had a pigment of green and brown from the growing grass and trees around the area. You could hear the animals chattering on the scattered trees and the leaves feel slowly and smoothly down to grown  while swaying back an forward in the air. There was one tree that a had a thick green hair of leaf branches that shaded anything that was under it being. The perfect spot to lay back and relax on this calm and silent day as the wind would caress the face of anyone who breathes in this area. But sadly there was no time to rest. The boy had to hunt those bird before day ends and get the job done. He walk through the lake aimlessly searching for the geese. Moments passed by, until finally he stumbled upon one of the birds under the shades of a thin tree, feasting it beak on the soil around him, poking at it repeatedly with no rhythm, gathering it's food. The goose measure around one and half feet tall, a bit more due to its long neck, probably get up to the boy's knee and it's feather where white in color, having a black shining strip on the beginning of its orange colored beak. He had found his target. The boy slowly slides his hand to his pouch grabbing shuriken. The sound of the weapon grinding together startled the goose noticing Miwa's presence. The goose looked over at Miwa and started flapping its wings to escape while making it "quaking" sound. Miwa eyes squinted, glaring at the duck like creature. The goose started to gain air and commence hovering over the air attempting to fly away but Miwa wasn't going to let that happen .  He swung his arm having the shuriken in between his fingers and throw the weapon at the goose. As the goose gain altitude the shuriken had been thrown for the purpose to curve upwards where the goose would be. The shuriken spins rapidly and impacted right under the poor bird's neck, spilling a red stain off blood on its nearby feathers and thus taking the goose's life. The bird's body plummet to the ground on its side and now being only a dead corpse. The boy picked up the dead bird by its yellow legs, removing the shuriken from it back and put the body away on a white bag and sealed it tight to conceal its retched stench.

"Well that was easy. Got to be more quiet though..."

Miwa said to himself as he  placed the bag on his back and walk away to continue his hunt and finish his mission.

To be continued... 
-Two hours later-​


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2013)

Punishment is a funny thing, you do something bad and then you are required to have something bad done to you in order to pay for the bad thing you did. So, you do bad, bad things happen. But if you follow the cycle, you do something bad, they do something bad to you to return the favor, then you owe them something bad back. They even call it punishment, it is meant to be bad, you are meant to take it as something bad. So, you do bad to the world, they do something bad back. It's endless cycle really, it will continue onward forever. 

So the answer to the cycle is to not punish those that do wrong. But rather, to question them, to look deep within them and to find the true meaning behind the wrong doing. A man steals an apple, he is punished for theft. But why did he steal the apple? to feed his son? To feed himself? to feed his dog? Is it then wrong that he stole? A noble cause is a noble cause and many a government and soldier has done wrong for the sake of good. So, it is then we must realize. Evil and Bad are relative to the state with which the person is in. 

A homeless man stealing food is just a means of survival to him, yet he removes the sellers means of survival. So, is it TRULY wrong? Who was actually wronged? Was it the homeless man punished for not having money or the man who didn't just give the man a helping hand? It is in fact, all that are in the wrong. The world itself is always in the wrong and that is why we will never move forward.... 

"You don't talk much you know." Sanae leaned on his rake and stared down at a small cat, batting at a leaf. "Honestly, i was hoping you would be a ninja cat or something... you know, someone who talks back?" Sanae blinked a bit and sighed, a black cloud forming over his head. "Comedy isn't funny if no ones around to see it..."


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 5, 2013)

*What makes us human (LT)​*Conclusion

*On the border of the land of Fire, underground*

Tensei got a little uneasy. Tengen kept bashing his bare hands on his prison until blood could be seen. There was no restraint in this animal. Just pure, vicious rage and aggression.

Tengen was floating in dark place. It was hard to move and he felt himself being sucked up by something. Like something was urging him. It felt easy, to just let go. But he didn't want to. He wanted to go back, back to the light. It felt like he had to move with a huge weight on his back, but he managed to move. And finally, he got to a light

Tensei jumped up. Tengen's muscles relaxed and his appearance became normal again. Slowly he got up, groaning in pain all the way.

'Easy there. I do believe you stretched your muscles a little too far. Move slowly.'

Tengen was hurting all over. Suddenly he grinned.

'You sound scared'

Tensei was taken aback by that comment. Did his voice sound scared? He had been a little uneasy, but scared...

'Now... If you could get me out here. I don't think there's anything left for me here.'

Finally, they both stepped back into the sunlight. Tengen had been struggling to stay on his feet the whole way. Whatever that power just now was, it wasn't ready for use. On their way out they picked up Zesuto, who looked with strange eyes at Tengen. Meiji was bouncing rocks on the lake just outside the cave.

'So... What now?'

Tensei asked the question everyone was thinking.

'I-I don't know. I need to think about what happened. About what I'm going to do. Figure things out.'

'Right. You do that.'

'Anyway, I want to thank you guys for helping me. It's been... an experience.'

Tensei almost laughed. How uncharacteristic of him. Even Meiji looked up.

'I'll tell Lady Noe you won't be coming back for a while. If we ever see each other again, please no sparring. Your new form smells bad.'

That sentence was said so sincerely, it was almost impossible not to laugh. Tengen tried to, but it hurt real bad.

'Well, you guys... Until we meet again. I'm going to stay here for a while longer.'

After a short silence, Tensei, Meiji and Zesuto left. Tengen was finally by himself. He yelled at the top of his lungs. Just thinking about what had happened made his head twirl. Tengen knew he would have to move at some point. This was the land of Fire still after all. But for now, he just wanted to lay there. And think.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 5, 2013)

Unbeknownst to the young Hatake boy training, he was being watched by two individuals, gazing at him from a distance. Two tall, slender men wearing in dark blue robes with white masks, painted with a spiral blue pattern. "Is this our target?" One of them asked, pointing to him with a gloved finger.

"Well, yeah. We were told to capture some kid with white hair and a sabre. You don't exactly get too many of those around here." The other frowned, pulling out a long thin object from the guard hidden underneath his sleeve. "We've got to be quiet this time, though. Last time something like this happened, a whole bunch of reinforcement came in. Stay here in case something happens, Blue Stinger."

The man known as Blue Stinger simply nodded at his superior. "Of course. Be careful, Flickering Blade. We've been told he uses some sort of strange martial arts." He didn't actually know the details. Just random rumours he heard after the incident with Hirari.

"Well, obviously. Otherwise we wouldn't be sent to get him, would we?" Flickering Blade rosed an eyebrow behind his mask. "In any case, I'm going to strike now." And without another word, Flickering Blade disappeared from Blue Stinger's sight, racing through the trees. Flickering Blade gradually ascended up, jumping up branch by branch, until he reached the canopy. Taking a silent leap, Flickering Blade flew towards the Hatake, one hand extended out and aiming for his neck.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 5, 2013)

Jin
_Fading Memoir_
Part 3















 I've searched for a perfect world the entirety of my life, or what can be remember of it. And now I could sense it, this is all men and woman alike want. Peace. To roam endlessly with another, to witness the clouds above without being remember of war, of battle to be freed from all doubt and drought. Yes, this is my utopia.

_"This is my Nirvana."  _

Walking beside this girl whom I've know only the time I've spent within this lands, this majestic lands whom I'm foreign too. Lands I wish existed, but don't. A Haven in which I could drift forever without the slightest ounce of worry, my peace of mind. Me and this girl continued down the road, and entered another door bathed in white. Knowing what would happen both me and her pulled out hands, slowly coursing each finger until our hand were held with a grip, smooth where her hands, and we closed our eyes, confident of what we would face. 




The light was warm, and soon cold, the sound of glass shattering resounded in our ears, but her warmth was still there, yes, even if my eyes fooled me her warmth was real. We began to float, the breeze would sooth us even in it's chilling grip as our feet finally sensed solid earth, we were brought to another land, not as magical, but equally as different, my ninja raiment had been altered, although this didn't much affected me, we stood upon a large stone emerald bridge, and we looked towards the sky bathed in clouds pigmented in radiant sepia. Of course, these worlds all held beauty. And the more reason he wanted to stay, he yearned to become one with this land, and soon their hands departed. He turned and she was no longer with him, but this was expected. 

_"Right. I should find you again." _

Placing his hands within his pockets he moved through and continued to look for the girl, the girl who would lead him further into the world. No worries ran across his mind anymore. A simple game through lands he's never witnessed, he's never see prior. If this was to be a memory he would treasure it always. He would see it to be published in the annals of his memories, he would replay it every night with diligence, remembering every outcome and every situation. This was something he wouldn't forget.












At the short distance stood the very girl that escorted him to that mystical station, dressed casually, her eyes seem much more vivid this time, I smiled and walked towards her, she noted me and brew a smile like that of a child happy to see her parent. He offered my arm, curling up her around mines we walked towards the unknown, enjoying each others company, no remorse, no agony, only euphoria, happiness swirling in them, in their souls. He looked at her, and she at him, they shared a smile and continued onward.  


​
_"I want to experience this world's wonders, all of them." _


​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

*Cenn Hatake - The Forest of Death*

My boy is always forgetting things.  His under furs, his fur, his big metal tooth, his portable water bowl.  Everything.

It's a good thing he has a dog like me to, y'know, bring him his stuff.  I trekked through the weird playground my boy likes to always frequent when he plays weird games with rocks and trees and fauna, his water bottle in mouth.  If he kept this up he'd sweat to death!

As I approached, I could smell something familiar.  It wasn't a wood in this forest...something like.  Cedar?  I don't know.  Dogs aren't very good with woods.  

Then I saw it.  My boy, sitting there, detaching the parts of the cage Sasha alway used...and some bizarre spectre descending on him.  Being the dog I was, I did the only thing I could.  I barked his name as loud as I could.

"Shizuo!"  

He turned to see me and the assailant closing in without a second to spare.  Eyes widening, my boy bent backwards as the other man's arm strove past his body, and then came back to his full height as the two stood up straight.  Shizuo's eyes narrowed, and the moment intensified as the two had a minor stare off.  Neither moved.  That is, until my boy drew his really big tooth.

Now this shit was about to get serious.  I hid behind a tree like he taught me to do when things were dangerous.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 5, 2013)

Flickering Blade rose up slowly, and stared at Shizuo through the slits of his mask. "An agile one, I see." He commented, moving one arm into his sleeve, and taking out his weapon, the thin wire-like blade stretching out. The blade ended in two prongs. With a small twitch of his hand, he moved the blade so that the steel reflected the sun into Shizuo's eyes, and quickly moved in while his opponent was momentarily blinded.

He lunged forward, appearing to try and disarm Shizuo of his weapon, before disappearing out of sight, and appearing to the right side of his opponent, shooting his blade forward in an attempt to stab his arm. "_Can't give this kid any wiggle room here..._" Flickering Blade thought to himself.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2013)

*The Kid*

Thought ceased within his conscious mind as he finally was able to escape from hell. Princess Power Tea Time?the horrors experienced during it would scar any man and that is why The Kid needed to shut down his mind and take it easy?

*ENGAGE COMMODORES*











One foot in front of the other it was meant to be a brisk jaunt on the bridge of the Bargewalk in Hampton Court. He wasn?t from here but this was a place that was ripe with all kinds of marks and therapeutic. The Kid could come here pick pocket, be near the sea, and dream of getting a right ship like the ones that came through the River Thames. Someday he was going to sail with his own crew and have the kind of adventures that little kids would be enamored with, declaring that they wanted to be just like him. It was going to be an easygoing life, easy like Sunday morning?

Then it suddenly dawned on the young swashbuckler? he was back in his home country. Where were Usagi and Nezumi? Where was Shobu? Where was arse munching Ikari? And why was no one here on the Bargewalk? It was never this empty ever so something definitely wasn?t right. This was not the life where he begged, stole, and borrowed; this was not the easy like Sunday morning life. Well it wasn?t supposed to be he was supposed to be chained in batshit crazy ninja land?.

*SNAP*

With a startle I awoke standing in front of her? No this pretty little bird couldn?t be summed up so simply for you see she had sung to me heart from the minute I met her. Vora. The look on her face as we locked eyes, I could tell she fancied me because she got the jitters whenever I was around. Classic sign she was smitten with me or maybe? 

I turned around abruptly as I felt the presence of another who a gnat?s whisker too close to me. It was a vagrant looking bloke who was devoid of any sense of roguish charm. His hair was tossed like some kind of bender trying to be stylish and it was then it dawned on me that this guy might have been scaring my pretty bird.

?Oi mate is thare a problem here? I wouldn?t like to here you are taking the piss with this fine fox of a lady.? 

I looked over my shoulder and shot Vora a wink. My mien was burgeoning with male bravado at this point however I did not realize the miscalculation I was making with my own masculinity. I wasn?t a hard man or a shit brick house I was a smart bloke meself, but for some reason I wasn?t very worried about the hooligan in front of me. Unbeknownst to me at the time was the fact that I had slept walk out of Shobu?s apartment with a frilly pink tutu draped on top of my pants as well as a very bad makeup job that made me look like a cross between a clown and kabuki doll. I looked ridiculous and as easy as a Sunday morning...​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo
*
Wait, did he just draw with his offhand.  Or not; his opponent was already closing in on him...

Shizuo cursed his opponent silently, and his instincts began to kick in where his intelligence could not help him.  He tossed his sword from his right to his left hand, as the disarming attempt flew through nothing.  Then, with the second lunge, he lashed out with a powerful parry, his blade making a strange echo as the two duelists clashed.  _Kyōmeisen_.

This man seemed to use a very quick, unforgiving style of swordplay.  A lot of roots in fencing; he definitely wasn't focusing on pure power with his lunges or strikes.  He was tricky, to be sure.  Shizuo dove forward to try and capitalize on his overwhelming parry, but his eyes widened as the man evaded, and then came in for another strike.  The Hatake followed through, spinning a full 360 degrees and gaining momentum in order to clash with Flickering Blade a second time, with even more force.  The assassin's eyes narrowed, and as Shizuo again tried striking, he made a good bit of a distance.  He could see the boy mouthing a phrase as he stood still with an odd stance, but paid no mind.  

_San-Jū_

At this distance, any strikes would be televised a mile away.  He had more than enough time to make distance and counterattack.  Then, the boy disappeared in a flash of movement, and Blade turned and shunshin'd out of the way as well.  And that's when Shizuo completed his follow through and chant.  

_Roku Pondo Hō._

A blade of compressed air came sailing through the air as Blade flickered away, the genin having used a quick shunshin to supplement the actual attack.  Instinctively, Shizuo took a moment to assess their surroundings.  If he was to pull ahead, it'd have to be with his head.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

*Meiji*

Meiji clutched the kunai hidden in his long sleeves as his eyes narrowed.  "He had just been about to challenge the young lady in front of him before the knight in shining armor arrived, Meiji sad authoritatively, apparently narrating his own life now, "but the fear he felt for such a startling potential enemy when they entered the fray was too much."

Meiji posed triumphantly with his hands on his hips, looking up over at the moon which was making its way up gradually.

"But yea.  I won't do anything.  You guys hungry?  Someone just told me about this really good place to eat over in that direction."  He points towards the restaurant Vora just recommend he go for a cheap but hearty meal.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 5, 2013)

His opponent was good, Flickering Blade had to admit. Evading a sneak attack from him was one thing, but managing to actually parry another attack from him with such skill was something else. He could see why this kid interested Heaven's Union so much.

... but at the same time, Flickering Blade was sure he was hiding something. He was told of a weird, unorthodox fighting style, but had seen nothing resembling that description yet. At the very least, before he finished him off, Flickering Blade wanted to see the fighting style for himself...

But his train of thought was quickly interrupted, as the white haired shinobi launched a counter-attack at him.

Flickering Blade's eyes widened slightly as the wave of compressed air flew towards him. He wasn't expecting that at all. Charging his feet with chakra, he exploded it on the ground, surging to the side while at the same time covering his movements with a small dust of cloud created by the powerful Shunshin. "_This is taking longer than I thought it would, tch._" The assassin thought to himself. "*Serpent Lunge.*" Is uttered, as he swings his small blade, the thin piece of metal bending and twisting like a serpent, before lunging towards it's target.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo*
_Back against the wall_

Shizuo tossed his blade up in the air as his opponent dashed away, clumsily shifting through a few hand signs as he began a gambit that would either get him the upper hand or send this fight prematurely.  The sword fell and embedded itself in the ground before he could complete the seals however, and with a dull thunk it stuck itself upright as the dust cleared, Blade closing the distance just as quickly as he made it.  Shizuo kneeled and was pushed back by a kick from his opponent as he failed to get himself up still.  Then the assassin unleashed a flurry of blows, each languid, fluid arcs that Shizuo couldn't seem to parry.  He felt small cuts accumulating all over his body, each strike giving birth to another as he still couldn't manage to parry.

Then, at the last minute a slight graze about the blade, and his plan finally came to life.  Lightning he'd charged to his blade went racing through their connected blades and shocked the fencer with a powerful electric current.  Flickering Blade found himself momentarily stunned in his lunging position, overextended and vulnerable.  Shizuo wasted no time, picking himself up transitioning into a forceful full body tackle into the man's gut, holding his blade in a reverse grip as that gave way to an uppercut as well.

He swung his blade deftly in his hands, returning it to a proper grip as he waited to see how his opponent reacted now.  Blood dripped gradually from the dozens of cuts the battle had earned him thus far.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 5, 2013)

Jin
_Fading Memoir_
Part 4














 This world is my blank slate. A canvas my mind creates as I continue to course in it wonders. With her holding my hand, I can tell she's my guide through this worlds. With such a brilliant smile, I could course this worlds endlessly, we walked through the night and the stars that resembled that of home bathed the void of space, as we stared at their radiant magnificence we continued with out stroll, nightlights ushering through the roads, illuminating the way, as the silence, and rain drops could be heard. Yes, it was raining, as looking above, still no clouds roam this earth, each soothing, rhythmic sounds of the water impaling the earth, soon the floor was covered in water, forming a small sea of reflection. And even though the rain poured on us, I witnessed as the earth was as blue as her eyes, pearl like magnificence under my feet, building towering above us reflected so beautifully on the earth, she was smiling still. As if completely normal, of course, she lives in the Utopia. 

_"There's nothing to forgive. Nothing to regret here. This world is perfect."_

Soon, closing another barrier of light, she halted and I looked back, confused. She who stood there with hands curled up on chest height looked at me, that very smile she had placed on her lip, she bowed and ran off opposite of me, I extended my arm to reach her, and gave a step, but I understood. We weren't gonna see each other until later, and so I released a sigh and smiled at her direction, turned and faced the light, placing my hand on the mirror image in the wall I pushed and once again the sound of shattering glass resounded in the area and was no brought to a land that didn't rain, but a beach resort, the ocean standing before me while I just simply gazed at this precious view of the sea. Something I never seen, but something caught my eyes, I noted, she was there, the girl in the white dressed. Calmly I smile, place my hands on my pockets and walk towards her.

Playing with the waved I stopped and witnessed her tip toe at the incoming waves. The sparkle of the sand, the of the sun down all was just emotive. As she looked back at me and smiled, I returned her smile and began to admire the scenery. 



_"Such beauty is outmatched."_

He closed his eyes, and began to walk with her once more, once again, the two stood next to each other. As they continued aimlessly towards nowhere.

​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2013)

*The Kid
How Do Brits Say They're Hungry?*

The Kid cocked his neck to the side not sure what to make of this ruffian looking fellow but the guy did say he felt fear at the potential row they would have. He seemed more like the pacifist type with those words and that?s was pretty wicked if you asked the young corsair known as The Kid. He didn?t really want to fight anyway especially if there were no money involved. 

"Ey that's a pretty smashing idea. I?m feeling as though I?m Hank Marvin right now but a little grub and I?ll be right as rain.? 

He looked at the place that was pointed out by Meiji and noticed he had ate there before with Shobu and the Gan Gan?s. It was a popular hangout for people in Kirikagure with pretty legit fish; well they called it sushi in these parts. They could do some pretty awesome stuff with tuna. The Kid reached down to his pocket but noticed the material was strange it wasn?t the usual smooth material it was something like stiffened sheer? Our silver haired fox was quite familiar with this material as the dreadknot formed in his gullet. 

?Bloody hell??

He said it soft as a mouse as he stripped the tutu from his waist. He looked like a real nancy boy at this point and was aware of it. He grabbed Vora by the arm and pulled.

?Come on love, we have some catching up to do and now that I?m absolutely famished??​


----------



## Bringer (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hado Terumi*
_Aftermath_

_"Damn."_

Damn, it's been three minutes and they were still kicking Hado repeatedly. Each kick sending a jolt of pain throughout Hado's body. Why do bad things happen to good people?  A grunt of pain slipped out of Hado with each hit, every time he attempted to get up they'd just kick him back down. He was left drained from his fight from Shiri, so his only option was to wait until they got bored of kicking him.

_"I'm weak."_

Hado was kicked in the gut.

_"So weak..."_

More kicks collided against Hado's sides.

_"If I hadn't ran away... where would my life be now? I wouldn't be here taking an onslaught of punishment. I'd be with my parents... who didn't accept me for who I was, who would keep me a secret from everybody. Who would force their ideals on me eventually... I wouldn't be living my life."_

The two boys went from kicking, to stomping on Hado. Both of them laughing and taunting the boy. He clenched his fist and grit his teeth... the ivory haired boy spoke.

"Beat me all you want."

He muttered, the two boys momentarily stopped stomping on him. Hado smiled.

"Beat me to a pulp, stomp me to the ground, insult me all you want. That doesn't change a damn thing! You're still trash, the both of you! No matter what I'll get up, pull myself together, and become stronger!"

His voice, filled with courage and determination. 

*"Shut up you little shit!"*

The two boys began stomping on Hado once more, the young boy braced himself for what was to come. Suddenly the stomping stopped... but why? The sound of screaming and laughter could be heard.


"That's the two boys grandpa! Ahahaha yeah give them the ol whapapow!"

Hado sat up, and could not believe what he saw. He saw a tall muscular man, probably 6'4 and in his sixties. The man lifted both boys with one hand each, and tossed them at the nearby tree the unconscious Shiri rested near as his granddaughter cheered him on.

"So you are the boys who's been bullying my granddaughter? Well... you're in for a world of hurt now."

The man rushed at the two boys at a great speed... as his granddaughter began  clapping and cheering him on. The boys attempted to get up and run... but they were no match against this mans speed. 

*"AHHHHHHHHHH!"*
*"AHHHHHHHHHH!"*

Hado covered his eyes.


----------



## Island (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds
One Week Later...

Strangely enough, father didn?t scold me for what happened the other night. In fact he didn?t even say anything. He just let mother handle it, and like most instances where I was in trouble and mother was in charge of discipline, she sat me down and explained to me how I was wrong and why I shouldn?t do the thing that I did. In this case, what I did wrong involved going out and drinking, attacking a bunch of random people, and wrecking the inside of a bar. What I shouldn't do, well, was obviously _that_, and why it was wrong was because it brought dishonor and shame to our family name. However, she expressed sympathy for my plight because I didn?t _know_ what the Drunken Fist was much less that I was a Drunken Fist user. She chalked it up as a lesson learned and didn't punish _too badly_. Of course, we still had to pay for the damage I caused, but mother said that we could work that out later?

That?s not the story I want to tell right now, however.

About a week after my birthday, I sat on a bench alongside the pond, watching the mother geese and their goslings swim on by. The breeze was cool, and the sun was warm. Birds chirped in the background, and little bugs buzzed on by. I didn?t have training today because father was apparently busy with something, so I decided to spend this beautiful day relaxing at the park. Normally, I?d spend it inside watching television or listening to music but today was too good of a day to pass up?

I mean, I loved watching television and everything, but I wasn?t a hermit.

I enjoyed clear skies and warm weather like a normal person.

As I was minding my own business, throwing some feed into the pond?


----------



## Chronos (Jun 5, 2013)

Hyuuga, Haruto
Konoha

A week has passed since the encounter with the Hyuuga leader. News spreads quickly, but it seems Hirari had gotten in trouble, not that it mattered because he had more important things to discuss, thankfully his seal is yet to react, so he might have a chance to speak to her, but where? While he walked through the village, he couldn't help but notice the familiar figure, seems like luck was favoring him today, but then again, not really. He had to face the very heir of the Hyuuga, and tell her that her father was insane, he didn't feel anything anymore towards her father, not the most slightest shred of respect, but he's breathing today, so that means her father hasn't announced his outburst. 

He closed in on her and placed his arms on the backrest of the bench: 

"Morning, Hirari-san. I see that you're alone today."

He spoke with words portraying respect. A smile covered his mien and he later asked. "Did you enjoy the present I made? I worked very hard on it." She gave him a respond and he continued.

"Right, right. Now enough formalities. I need to talk to you. Very seriously."


----------



## Island (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds
One Week Later...

Suddenly my third cousin, Hyuuga Haruto, approached and rested his forearms on the backrest of the bench where I sat. He greeted me and noted that I was alone today and then asked me if I enjoyed his present. Truthfully, I didn?t open any of the presents. They all sat in one large pile in the far corner of my bedroom. It wasn?t that I didn?t appreciate the gesture, just that I wasn?t all that interested in knowing what was inside. Multiply this by about ten or twenty, and you were exactly where I was: with more gifts than you knew what to do with. Not only was I uninterested in what was inside of them, but I was overwhelmed by the idea of opening each and every one of them, looking at each individual gift, putting it somewhere, and then throwing away the box and the wrapping paper. I thought that I might as well donate them or something, but that ran of the risk of donating something unique and valuable that would ultimately find its way back to the original owner.

Of course, I could open them and _then_ donate them, but I hadn't mustered up the motivation to do that yet.

?Yes, your gift was very generous and thoughtful.? I lied. ?I appreciate the effort.

I didn?t particularly _want_ to lie, but I didn?t want to hurt his feelings either. I was sure that he spent a long time crafting that, err, ring, or whatever it was, and it would have been rude of me to outright tell him that I didn?t even bother opening it yet.

Fortunately, he changed the topic, saying that he had something important to discuss.

It was apparently very serious too, hopefully more serious than the geese because his presence was scaring them off?

?What is it, Haruto-kun?? I turned and motioned for him to have a seat beside me.


----------



## Kei (Jun 5, 2013)

Vora

Vora didn?t understand what was going and she was already tired from the scene that she caused in the middle of the village. Couldn?t she just do her good deed and go on her way? There was so much she could do, but when he pulled that kunai on her. She almost thought it was cute how the deluded homeless man was carrying it around, he thought he was a ninja, and that was really cute. He probably picked it up off the ground and thought it was a way of defending himself from the hoodlums.

?So cute?You think you are a real ninja?? She couldn?t help but smile, Vora was glad that the ninja image is such a strong one that people wanted to emulate it, ?But please you shouldn?t play with sharp objects you might hurt yourself??

She was going to take it away but then someone she didn?t want to see came out of nowhere! The Kid with his weird accent and mannerism, she saw that after 3 months he didn?t change a bit, but she on the other hand. Vora shook her head she couldn?t let something insignificant dominate her mind, because soon she will be stronger and beautiful.

Vora folded her arms, ?I see you haven?t changed since we last saw each other?? she said as she tried to break the ice, but then the homeless person wanted them to eat with him, and Vora mind instantly snapped into a no but it was too late, The Kid was faster than her mouth and he had grabbed her arm, pulling her.

?Please stop!? Vora yelled out to him, ?I don?t have time for this!?

It was like talking to two brick walls, one homeless, and the other?homeless? Vora closed her eyes as she concentrated her chakra so the wires that she wrapped would become undone. After they were finished they launched out of the opening of her clothes and slammed into the ground as if they were an anchor to a moving ship.

She yanked her arm away from the kid, ?Please understand that I have other important matters to attend to and I have no time to play around.? Vora said as she rubbed the part that the kid had a tight hold on, the wires unhooked themselves from the ground and proceeded to go back inside of her dress.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

*Meiji, the Insane Homeless Man*

Meiji stopped, tilting his head back slightly as he glared two deep holes into the back of Vora's head with a look of pure insanity.  He'd never in his life done something like that before, but this woman...how could someone so accurately and perfectly troll _him_?  Was that even possible?  Who was she?  What was her name?  Was this reality?  Or Noe fucking with him again?  The Kid, as he was turned around by Vora's forceful use of jutsu, sees all this and more spiralling out of control in Meiji's gaze as he looks with wide eyes at Vora, seething quietly, silently.  He begins to fidget and shake, and a smile blossoms on his face at the climax of his rhythm.  The young man grows completely still.

"Wow.  I think I'm...in love."

Then he promptly threw a kunai right at her back.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2013)

_*The Kid
Dropkickin Bloody Hell*_

A feeling of impending danger, or the ability to have Bruce Willis as your therapist after you?ve died, some call it a spidey sense or rather a sixth sense. Well The Kid couldn?t commune with the dead in order to get to the root of his neurosis but the ability to feel impending danger? it wasn?t a sensation on the back of his head nor did his hairs stand his sixth sense would hit him in the gut. Well there was that and the fact that Vora anchoring herself to the ground with her wires caused The Kid to turn around where Meiji was in his line of sight. The look Meiji had carved into his face was one of unadulterated madness that would definitely not lead down a road paved with good intentions. There was no way to pull Vora forward in time and she wasn?t exactly fleet of foot?

*THUD*

The Kid had put his body parallel to the ground and drove his feet into Vora?s abdomen drop kicking her. The suddenness and her unpreparedness caused her back to snap back as the kunai flew over, it?s trajectory too high for her but not necessarily for her hunky platinum haired hero. The kunai grazed the tip of his nose dropping down in its plane and grating his forehead as well. He quickly kipped himself up and stared down Meiji as blood ran down from his brow to his nose. The Kid did not take his eyes off of him as he wiped the blood from his face and looked at his hand. The crimson was mixed in with white which is not what human blood looks like.

?Bloody hell those cheeky little monkeys dolloped me in fucking make up??
​


----------



## Fedster (Jun 5, 2013)

*BEWARE! Danger from Kumo!*​
*Nekome Misa*
_When Dad went Bananas_
_Kumogakure Entrance_

_'God, that was faster than the other trip.'_, Thought a young girl who was returning to her home village until she was needed again. The week she spent in Konoha was random and fun, but.she felt a bit homesick, and missed her cats to death. Except for Kui. He was going to have it once she got home. It wasn't for a particular reason, actually. She just hated that cat. Always getting lost, meowing at the most out of place moments, and would sharpen its claws on Misa's clothes, and just hers. Damn cat.

"Hello, name and Registration Number?", asked the ninja in charge of the village's gates. Misa answered while she admired the mountain and fresh air filled her lungs, unlike the flat-land air of Konoha. She was home again.

"BOOM, baby!", The Genin slid the front door of the house rather violently, and made a loud noise. She stumped the floor with her feet, and spreaded her arms at her sides (VISUAL) She awaited for the obvious and well-deversed applauses she wanted, but in return she got a single meow. It was Sachi, her second cat. Appearantly, she knew of her return (Misa often say Sachi could see the future, or at least it had a sixth sense for space-time stuff.) "Oh hey, Sachi. Do you know where's mom and dad?"

Suddenly, smoke surrounded Sachi, and a much bigger figure rose. It was male, short-haired and with very, very short-tempered.

"Welcome back, Misa. Or should I call you...", that colour faded from Misa's face, for she knew what was happening next. "Thief?"

[TO BE CONTINUED ON NEXT POST]


----------



## Island (Jun 5, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Downtown Kirigakure

Are you sure that this is a good idea, Hara? That fella from before is there, you know, the one that interrupted our training session that one day?

The one that called me a penguin?

Yeah, that one.

I?m not scared of him. We?re a lot stronger now, Isobu. I think we can take him.

I don?t think that?s what being a shinobi is all about, Hara.

What do you mean?

I don?t think we can just go around beating up crazy people?

Why not?

Because it?s not right.

Oh, okay.

Wait, Hara? What are you doing? Where are you going?

Unfortunately, Hara chose not to heed my advice and jumped right in on what he thought were a crazy man terrorizing an innocent young woman and another strange man speaking in some? strange dialect that I did not recognize. All three engaged in combat amongst themselves, and for whatever reason, Hara felt it necessary to valiantly defend the young woman from the dangers of the stranger from before and the other one with the accent. We had no idea why there were there or what they were fighting about, but it wasn't really my room to protest?

Isobu, listen to this.

Listen to what?

This speech I?ve been working on?

For what? Why?

Ever since we fought Son Goku a few months ago, I began working on a speech, you know, to have something prepared? like an introduction, something to scare off my enemies and win the day. Like you told me, win battles with words and not fists, right?

Is that why you're okay with beating up the crazy man?

Yeah, so long as I beat him up with words.

That isn't quite what I meant.

Just listen, okay?

Okay, okay. Just be careful.

Suddenly Hara sped up his movement, jumped high up into the sky, and dropped into the village street, ready to make some kind of? speech: ?Everybody stop your fighting, for I, Haranubi the? Incredible, have arrived to save the day! Put down your weapons and surrender peacefully, or prepare to be? beaten!?

Hara struck a pose, with his chest puffed out and his hands on his hips, and smiled widely.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hado Terumi*
_Gratitude_

Well... that was violent. The way that old geezer beat the living shit out of those two boys, and even more scary how his ten year old granddaughter cheered it on. When the fight was over, and the screams of pain died down Hado finally uncovered his eyes. Upon opening his eyes Hado's jaw dropped in shock. The current condition those two boys were in... would make anybody cringe. The old man arms were crossed, and he spat on one of the boys as he turned towards the young Terumi, Hado couldn't help but to let out a gulp.

"Is this another one?"

"No grandpa! That's the boy who helped me save Mrs.Sparkle!"

"Lad... get up."

He tried to, but alas he was far too beaten and sore. 

"S-Sorry... I don't think I can."

This caused the man to sigh as he walked over to the young boy. Was he going to help him up?

"Here's the deal, if you don't get up in the next twenty seconds I'm going to punch you right in your jaw."

He wasn't serious... was he?

"1"

"Get up! Do it before it's too late! He's serious about it!"

"2"

Well that certainly was motivational, mustering up all the strength he had Hado pushed himself up until he was on his knees.

"5"

_"I must hurry!"_

"Yay! You can do it!"

Pushing my sore bruised up body to the limits, I manage to stand on two feet.

"9"

_"I... I did it."_

Suddenly, the mans fist collided against Hado's cheek as saliva went flying out of his mouth. The force of the punch made him go flying towards the left, hitting the ground. The momentum from the blow caused the young boy to roll a bit until a sudden halt. Why did he punch Hado? Had he not done what the man asked before his time was up?

"This generation is filled with pansies, always giving up. You should have gotten up without me having to threaten you."

The ivory haired boy remained silent.

"You have no backbone, you don't even defend yourself. But I'll give you some credit, you did help a poor defenseless girl from three worthless pieces of shits."

"Who you calling useless old man!"

"I'll bring you home so my wife can patch you up, where do your parents live."

"I don't live with my parents."

The man raised an eyebrow.

"Where do you live?"

"With Kibishii... KIbishii Ai."

The girl gasped as the old man smirked.

"Uncle Ai!"

_"UNCLE!"_

"Come now Mami, we will be taking this boy back to our place so he can rest."

The man picked up Hado, tossing him over his shoulders as everything faded to black. The young Terumi fell asleep.


----------



## Kei (Jun 5, 2013)

_Vora_

?Ack!?

Vora fell to the ground her breath was forcing itself out of her as a surge of pain dominated her lower abdomen! She quickly turned over to her side as she covered her mouth coughing, but it was getting harder and harder for her to collect her breath. Vora covered her mouth this time using both of her hands and held her breath as she forced her body to calm down and soon her breathing returned to normal. She touched her stomach as she felt her wires that were securely wrapped around her body and Vora couldn?t help but thank whatever gods there were for her wires that made the impact more of a harsh blow to the stomach by someone?s fist than a full body drop kick?

As she got up, the happiness that came from her smart planning was completely engulfed with rage.  Her lips formed a tight smile as she clenched her fist with all her might. But she was a lady, and ladies weren't supposed to get angry just like the book on common etiquette told her to... 

?A lady must not show rage, a lady must always be the voice of reason, and most importantly a lady must keep calm and cooled and collected. Even in the most desperate situations, a lady will never show such ugly emotions such as anger.?  Vora wires began to slip out as she began to concentrate her chakra though them, ?A lady will always been seen smiling, and she will always keep her head high even if the ship is sinking down.?

?Because a lady is someone who is a looked at by all??

The wires around her arms and chest were completely unwrapped, but her lower body still had some wrapped around her. The clear wires were now out on the ground, Vora turned around to face both the kid and the homeless old man. She shouldn?t do what she was going to do because of the things she stated out loud?

?Though these rules can be completely and utterly can go unregard if there is a dog in front of the lady?? Vora wires began to move like waves, Vora didn?t even look at the person who had just came in, ?And dogs??

?Need to be put down...? Vora sneered with her tight lipped smile 

?Wire cutter!?

The wires began to vibrate as Vora began to pump chakra into it, then securely placing her right foot on the ground and drawing her arms inward she began to spin faster and faster as if she was skating on ice with the wires following suit.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

Meiji's predatory grin subsided as he noticed Hara.  "Oi!  Penguin-kun!"  He smiled his goofy grin, stopping to wave at Hara and Isobu.  "Jib with the nice crew cut, as always."

Then he blinked, and darted past Hara, grabbing him by the collar of his shirt and yanking him out of the range of Vora's spinning wire dance of DOOM.  He tossed the kid aside and turned to face his new opponent, or perhaps opponents.  "And now the hero of our story must now combat such strange, argent haired demon, and his oblivious dark skinned master.  How will he ever combat such devious opponents?!"  He then turns to notice Hara.  "Oh?!  What's this!?  An ally has entered the fray on the Eye's side!  We may have a fair fight yet!"  Meiji begins kicking his ball up and down, bouncing it off knees, hips, shoulders, and the top of his head.  "Now let me tell you, before I kick your collective asses.  You broke edict 134.  So you gotta pay, you understand?"  He pauses, catching the ball.  "But!  If you live let's all have lunch though, alright?"  And with that he struck the ball with a powerful kick as it went straight for Vora, and then a flip towards the Kid ending in a punch.  "Let's go!  Fight!  Sour, Penguin-kun!"


----------



## Chronos (Jun 5, 2013)

Hyuuga Haruto
Konoha

He moved around the bench and sat next to Hirari. Honestly, it seemed like she was relaxing bringing her grave news would only worsen this situation, but he needed to think. He wanted to speak of her father, a man who came to him with an offer, he declined, and he stormed off of the building. He thoughts of the situation over and over in his head, replayed it countless times. He thought of what to say, when to say it, and how to say. But nevertheless all this meant nothing at this moment, when the two sat in this bench alone in this large space, Haruto began to ponder, wonder what words would be appropriate. 

"I want to talk to you about something. It's important as I already stated. And I don't want to adorn my words, so hear me out. I'll speak to you frankly and sincerely. I don't care if you take as an offense or not. I don't care if you think less of me. Hear me out. This has to do with your father, Hirari-san."

Frank, forward, those words portrayed the boy's tension. A brewing unease that continued to haunt him through this catastrophe. Of course, this was simply a way for this body to restrain it self, his natural survival instinct told him that he shouldn't speak to her, that his mouth should stand quiet. His head turned, looking at Hirari, her cousin. The girl who he would soon hate, but if his plan would turn into fruition, no leader would be more beneficial than her. Of course, she's ignorant to the rule of a king. But because, her will and instinct of goodness would be at it's peak. He would have to gamble his safety in this situation and he took a deep breath, eased his muscles and continued.

"At you birthday party, after I left your father took me aside and began asking me questions." He continued. "First question was odd, but simple, he asked what I thought of you. At first I thought he intended something ominous, of course I spoke with honesty and told him the truth." He kept most of the details out, he wouldn't want to make her feel saddened, although he was sure she wouldn't care, much like he wouldn't care what she thought at the end, but after a short pause he continued:

"Due to set question, he questioned me once more. Indeed your father has a way with words. He questioned what I desire, and once more, I spoke with the truth. He then began to offer me boon, began to tell me that he would take me under his wing and would teach me the move set of the Hyuuga clan. Of course, I wouldn't refuse. He would grant me a prominent place at the village's elite, at the side of Hyuuga's most prominent. But then, the outcome. There's was a catch to all of it. He offered me this, in exchange to becoming his loyal servant, to the point that he told me and evil spurs in not only the village but all as a whole. He told me to serve him under the pretense to killing my own family, my comrades and friends. To even soil my hands for a purpose to preserve the clan." He kept quiet after a second and then continued in detail this time.

Around 10 minutes passed. He had explained all, quiet he expected an answer as he witness the distance with a calm expression being reflected by his mien.


----------



## Island (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds
A Week Later...

Naturally, Haruto accepted my offer and took a seat beside me. He appeared anxious and uneasy, as if he was preparing to drop some terrible news. Was his father killed in a car accident? Was his mother murdered by an assassin? What this news was, I had no idea, but I hoped it was something important because, again, Haruto scaring off the geese. How was I supposed to enjoy my morning if there weren?t any geese to feed?

Well, as it turned out, he _did_ have something to tell me. What that something was, however, I couldn?t quite describe. It sounded like a cross between a conspiracy theory and a plot to turn me against my father. He described a scenario where my father approached him late at night and offered him power and glory in exchange for his assistance in weeding out would-be traitors within the clan...

I stared at him blankly for a few seconds when he concluded his monologue.

Why would father ask _him_ of all people to help him?

More importantly, what did any of this have to do with _me_?

?Haruto-kun,? I paused, trying to formulate words in my head, ?These are bold accusations you?re making against my father. Why would he do something like this? Why would he suspect that there are traitors within the clan, and why would he come to _you_ for assistance and not Grandpa Hyuuga or another esteemed member of the main family??

I looked back at the pond, and because of Haruto?s yelling, all the geese were gone and the feed floated atop the water, soggy and uneaten.

?Father _has_ been acting strangely, Haruto-kun.? I confessed to him, piecing things together in my mind. ?Ever since Grandpa Hyuuga came back to the village, that is??

?He also seems to be avoiding me.? I went on. ?I don?t understand why. I assumed that he was disappointed in me because of my actions last week, but he has never been this way to be before. He?s been missing my training sessions. He?s also been skipping dinner,  instead choosing to disappear to? wherever he goes??

?If what you?re saying is true,? I shook my head and immediately regretted what I had just said. ?No, do you hear what you?re suggesting, Haruto-kun? You are accusing the head of the Hyuuga Clan of plotting against his own people! You have no evidence, not a shred of proof, just his word against yours!?

?Even if this is true, this isn?t something you should be telling people!? I shook my head even more. ?For your own safety. Father is a powerful man, and if what you say _is_ true, then he would not hesitate to brand you as a traitor and kill you where you stand!?


----------



## Chronos (Jun 6, 2013)

Haruto Hyuuga
Konoha

He knew this very well and so he told: "Keep quiet. Walls have ears, you know?" Formulating, he would have to piece everything together. Of course. Haruto wasn't one to continue without a plan, but at this moment all it called was a bit of logic, he wouldn't know Hirari's past, but he would sure use her mind to formulate a difference in reality. Thing about memories, they're very sparse, they hold very less meaning when scrambled, shattered and pieced together, while she became frantic he kept calm. Of course, they needed to play out as if they were much like friends having a discussion. 

"Your father is avoiding you. That's for sure. He's afraid, and piece it together here Hirair-san, why would he select someone who had 0 ability and 0 skills, a ninja nobody knew? Why would he invite someone who you've rarely meet on to you party? Why would he call a... useless... Shinobi away, where no one could hear while there were music and people outside getting drunk an eating cake? He wanted me to look after you, to become your friend, to have you see me as somebody important in your life. Why? Because he wants to keep his position, he wanted me to take you out the picture."

He worded his thoughts. This was rather bold, his words held no power and his anger was taking the better of him again. Hirari, stop with that look. You two have not the right to look at me that way, but I'll be damn if I let a madman roam through the streets, roamed through the very lands that hails that blood that housed me. No, I'm not doing this for Hyuuga, nor for you Hirari, I was, much like your father, doing this to protect my own selfish reasons, to protect my family.  But he admitted something about her brought people closer, something in her held the ability to lead. But you'll have to shed some blood before you'd reach the peak of the mountain.

"I already accepted my fate, but you have a free pass. If I am to die it'll only prove my point. Right now I have immunity. Can't you see? We're in the open and when you just thought you were alone, of course there would be someone hearing this conversation. Your father knows well now, the moment I die will be the moment he secures his fate. You hold the will and hearts of many people, may you believe it or not. Your words hold strength, and you hold allies everywhere. No matter how powerful a man, he can't beat an army by himself. Hirari-san, he seal bonds me to trust, and so I can only do little, but you, you aren't shackled by these chains, you aren't destined to be a meat shield. You are a Hyuuga of the highest caliber, and you must understand my words. Think for a minute? Why would I? A Hyuuga weakling with no chance of survival against the meekest of Hyuuga shinobi, a kid that could easily die by the hand of a shinobi or by the brand that ties me to loyalty? Why would I lie to you?"


----------



## Island (Jun 6, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds

If what Haruto was being truthful, then what he was saying made sense. Why else would father ask Haruto of all people to help him? Why else would he ask him about me? He couldn?t secure the loyalty of somebody such as Hyuuga Nobuo, and somebody older such as one of my aunts or uncles would be unable to secure the level of friendship and trust would. That meant that father was wary of me, that he wanted to make sure I didn?t do anything that would endanger him or his position? Did he think I was growing too powerful too fast? Did he fear that I was becoming too popular within the clan? Did he think I was a traitor?

No, of course not.

That would be stupid.

Why did Haruto have to scare away the geese and ruin an otherwise good day?

?Haruto-kun, you should not speak like this.? I sighed. ?I?m sorry you believe that my father is a traitor, and I?m sorry you feel the way you do. However, I am not the person you should be telling this to. I am not the enigma you think I am. I have family and friends who support me, but none of that means anything when they are given the choice between supporting father or me. Who would believe me on word alone? My word against his??

?Even if I accepted what you are saying, there is simply nothing I can do. I am just a teenager, living my life. I?m not the genius or prodigy everyone says I am, and even if I was, that?s still nothing to father.? I stopped and turned away from him, looking back at the pond.

?Please understand the situation you?re putting me in right now.? I stated outright.

?I am not a traitor to my clan or my village.? I went on. ?I have no interest in hurting anyone who swears their allegiance to either, especially one who does so to both. You?re asking me to accuse my father of betraying the clan and to conspire against him in its defense. If this is true, then you?re asking me to stand up to one of the most powerful men in the village with a network so large that anyone could be working with him. If it?s false, then you are asking me to commit treason against both my clan and my village, all because you told me that he was a traitor.?

?I?m sorry, Haruto-kun.? I continued. ?There is simply nothing I can do.?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Memories of a King II _


Goddamn it!! who the hell has mah goggles?! It?s been  like two hours and I still  have no clue?bout this. I start to look in every direction possible, someone should have them, I mean why would ya want goggles? to swim? let?s be honest, there?s no one in this world who looks good usin?goggles on their head, except by me of course. In a moment mah eyes get a quick glimpse of a shining object being dragged  into some kinda alley, the sun was reflected on some kind of glass or plastic whatever it was, I?m sure I should find ?em soon.

WAH!! Those are mah..."I let out once I notice that indeed what was shining was mah precious object but"The heck? a rat!? no...POSSUM!!??"what in the fucking...out of all the random things, a freakin?possum!? 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Mah shout scares the animal and it starts ta run away, hell no! ya aren?t scaping lil rat!!!

I immediately start pursuing it, shit, it?s fast!! Rushing in order to capture tha possum, I notice the way It?s leadin?me"Wasn?t this way..."

*flashback*
_
I was a brat indeed, in tha middle of the storm I got lost. Around that time i wasn?t aware of everythin? in Fuzen so I didn?t know the place...of course the fact that I went out in a stormy day wasn?t precisely helpful. Once I realized it was stupid of me to have gone out of mah house I tried ta protect mah lil body from tha rain.

"Dam! I?m all wet!"  I whined, as I ran through an alley, the place was big enough for the rain to fall freely through it, another bad election. It didn?t take long before mah young self would find a box and cover from tha rain with it; I stayed a couple of hours there wishing fer a magical hot chocolate to appear before me but it never came, that?s where  I learned that magical chocolate doesn?t exist.

Then the rain stopped, I smiled since the most annoyin? weather I had experienced in mah short life was over but once again, I was lost. Walkin?towards tha exit I hoped ta find someone so i could ask but...

*Grrrrr*

Yep, I bet ya know what kinda cliche thing happened here.

"lil doggy, cute doggy. Z-zenki-chama w-will go this way so-"

*WROOAAFF WROOAAFF*

"Don?t fallaw me!!!!!" and I escaped with all tha speed that mah body allowed me ta use. Just so ya know, I was doin?pretty good, I mean not any four year old can run ahead of an adult dog for so long and I was sure I could scape until I looked back.

*Wooof Wooof*

*WROOOAFF WROOOAAAFF*

*WREEF!!*

"WHY AL THELE MOAAAAAAR!!! MOMMY!!!" yeah, pathetic...now tell me of a four year old who doesn?t shit his pants in front of that and I may refrain from kickin? yer ass cause i know ya?re laughin?. I ran with all my might and finally I arrived to

_
*flashback stop*

"A factory? Don?t tell me ya?ll pull a family out of yer ass like tha animals that appear in TV when this kinda things happen"I mutter those words and then enter expecting precisely that situation only to find that"BITCH! stop bitin?that, it?s not food!!" oh yeah by tha way, in this place.

*flashback resume*

_I was cornered, tha factory was closed and there was nowhere else ta hide, mah body?s shaking and I was strugglin? so my snot and tears wouldn?t come out. 

"C-come, I-I?m an Uchiha y-ya know? I?ll k-kick yer asses in an instant."I bluffed, there was no way I could do that, I was struggling too much tryin? not to cry. 

"Zenki? What are you doing here? Your mother is worried, you know?"then he arrived, the only man I once held true respect for...my father Uchiha *****. He arrived like a hero just  at tha best time, his goggles were shining, tha katana tied ta his waist; noticin?the situation, he put tha dogs ta sleep in an instant while I was paralyzed, then he approached me and took me in his arms before smilin? in that moment I really thought that I would like to be like him.

"So what were you doing?" he asked on our way back home."Nuthin? I was ?bout ta defeat those damonic dogs but ya saved me some time, dad."I lied as tha prideful brat I was...

"Oh yeah, I gotta tell you. I have to leave for a few days so I won?t be able to stay in your birthday"disappointment reflected in mah face said everything, a thing ya want when ya?re a kid is obviously to spend time with yer parents durin?yer birthday. Suddenly he got out of his clothes a pair of goggles"But this is your gift, take care of them."mah eyes were gleamin? strongly, those were a new step towards being like dad right? I was a step closer to mah new goal._ 
*Flashback end*

"Geez, I finally recovered them" I say while checking that there?s no damage"anyway, from where did that beast came from?"I wonder...Anyway, I?m happy that tha goggles are fine, that way I can surpass him. From bein? a person trying ta emulate a king to being a real king; that?s what I aim for, of course mah real goal is much much higher than that.

By the way...Ya thought I would say mah Dad?s name? Hahaha. No pal, that?s an story ya may discover later.
​


----------



## ?clair (Jun 6, 2013)

Louvre (in Konoha)?
Training: Speed [3/6].​As she ran in place, bracing herself against a tree and most probably getting splinters stuck into the thick material of her black gloves, she couldn?t help but wonder if there was anything more to being a ninja than training. Did they ever accomplish something so big that it changed the entire world? Yes, they did, but that was occasional. Many names came to mind, none of them too recent. The heroes had long vanished, disappearing within the depths of time. Where were they now? If only the world could?ve expected it. Maybe the divide between countries wouldn?t have happened. 

Vaulting off the tree, using her hands as a launching pad, she rebounded off another, leaping and grappling in the maze of trees like a gymnast. Clutching a thick branch, Louvre swung thrice in a full circle, letting go at the last moment to fly in between the limited space the canopy offered. She clenched her fingers, grabbing a section of thin yet sturdy branches and using them to swing to another section, latching onto the next tree with her chakra-infused palms. Louvre climbed up with ease, reaching the top within a matter of seconds. From the very tip of the large, tall tree she was now perched on, she could barely see Ryo, her impromptu-sensei, sitting on another. A slow, steady grin creeping onto her heart-shaped face, Louvre abruptly blurred out of sight.

Ryo cracked open a single, wise eye and chuckled. He sat in a meditative pose, perfectly balanced and ever serene. His breathing was controlled to a ridiculously fine degree, his entire body as still as a statue. A second passed, then another?whoosh! A yellow and purple blur zipped by him, avoiding a crash by inches and hopping over treetops with practiced ease. It rounded the older man, and did not stop until he raised a palm. 

?Enough.?

Louvre panted, crouching with one hand gripping a thick, vertically-growing branch. She blew at a few persistent strands of pale yellow hair, the locks sticking to her flushed skin.

"Already?"


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 6, 2013)

Training: Strength (1/6)

*Land of Fire*

It had taken Tengen a few days to recover from what had happened in the cave. From what Tensei had told him, his body had been under extreme strain. While it did make Tengen somewhat nervous how uncontrolled it had been, he felt better. As if a big weight had fallen from him. It did seem strange to him, knowing he wasn't really human. Tengen didn't know how to feel about that. So he decided to train. Just to think about something else.

Tengen decided to train his strength. In the back of his mind, he knew that improving what you were already good at wasn't the smartest thing. But he wanted to do something he was good at. He needed that right now. Moreover, he wanted to acquire skills he wasn't implanted with.

Tengen tied rocks to his arms and his sword and just started swinging. Sweat soon started to flow and his arms were scratched by the moving rocks. But as if in a trance, he kept going. Eventually, he had to stop. Looking at the sun, he had been going at it for almost an hour now. So after a refreshing dive into the lake, Tengen akwardly put the rocks on his back and started doing push ups. The rocks kept falling  off, but this was good. Balance is required to properly use one's strength.

This were going to be a few nice, simple days. Exactly what he wanted.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 6, 2013)

Jin
_Fading Memoir_
Part 5
End














And we continued walking endlessly through the beach, no thought crawled our minds as our feet guided us nowhere. The silence emanating from the lands was peaceful, soothing, calming. No man would disagree that this world would be perfect; this world was not held by the spectrum of reality. Time had no force here, space was molded magically, worlds fabricated spectacularly, as if he relived books he had read, as if he’d witness the truth before his very eyes. He would soon understand that… this world was too good to be true. It wasn’t real, and soon he would have to depart. And as the thought began to submerge into his subconscious he began to tell that the world would soon fall apart. But nevertheless he kept walking, sand of blue sparkled around as the world became a desolate forest, the sparkle of sand would soon disperse and their clothing would once more differ from what they wore at this point. Her hair still like the first time he saw her, her smile unwavering, day had been engulfed by night. Stars bathed the void. Thousands—Millions of bright, luminescent lights gleaming at the sky, in a cold forest he continued to walk along side this girl. A girl he barely knew but followed throughout the world. Her smile bathed in the moonlight, perfectly contrasting with the beauty that surrounded the darkness. While both once more, conjoined their hands slowly, finger intertwined and curled up against each other, their gap shortened and they closer than ever before, exchanging a glance both had a released a smile out of impulse, warm and fitting, her hand felt as if made for this, for his hand to hold. Although he still knew this wouldn’t last forever, basking every second, of every minute, of every hour. 

Looking at the distance, the trees began to disperse and a lone field, with a lonely hill stood at the end. No recollection of the hour, no importance to it either. They walked towards the top and began to stare at the distance of the stars, they flickered, and a very odd view, but soon, starts began to fall, one after the other, a myriad of light dancing upon the void, falling as they left an array of light, tracing their movement as in a second later they would soon disappear from the sky, replaced by another, much brighter star. 



_“I see. It’s culminating.”_ 

He knew far too well. This was a means to an end, and as he released her grip and looked back, he broke into a smile, memorizing all that he had experienced throughout the lands he had visited, remembering what he had seen, the people he had met, all that he had faced. Yes, this world was wonderful, too good to be true, and as such, he knew, this would only be a dream, this was a world fabricated by the vivid mind of a child. A boy who wanted to feel something positive, he silently bid farewell to the world as he turned and behind the other girl appeared, he released a slight amount of breath before the stars themselves began to emanate a blight light, one that began to engulf the world around him, while the last things he was were these two girl, he couldn’t help but smile and be taken by the light.

--Morning. 

It was morning as he woke from the sheet he slept upon, his gaze turned and he search for the clock that was placed next to his bed side, staring at it for around 10 seconds, he pondered, 9:30 exactly. He looked farther into the room, empty, a few doers adorned it, a world with no color but an intensive shade of dark gray. A yawn escaped his, removing the sheets from his body, he escaped the comfort of his bed, rubbed his hair, he couldn’t tell much of what was happening and so he continued to the bathroom and wondered if Lady Noe of Meiji were awake or even so, if they were around. A sigh escaped his lips, as he stared himself in the bathroom mirror noting that a tear had been shed, he questioned why he had such thing. Why would he be crying? 


_“Was I having a nice dream again?” _

​


----------



## Fedster (Jun 6, 2013)

*BEWARE! Danger from Kumo!​*
*Nekome Misa*
_The Scolding_
_Nekome Clan Complex_

"Dad! Let go of me! Dad!!", Misa was fighting the impossible. Her father had grabbed her from the back of her t-shirt's neck, as a cat would do with its kitten, and now he was carrying her through the living-room. What a welcoming, she thought. She knew she should feel guilty for what she did, but she didn't think _that_ was an appropiate measure.

"I can't believe you even thought about it, Misa.", Her father, Nekome Rei, commented."You know you are still not ready for it."

"But Dad!", His only daughter protested, waving her arms. "If someone from my generation is ready for it, it's me! And you know it!", Rei did not answer. That was because Misa was right; he _thought_ too she was ready, but wouldn't admit it. She sighed and looked ahead, and realized where her father was taking her. A frightened look appeared on her face "Dad? Why are we going there?"

"I'm going to let _him_ decide what's best for you.", And with his free hand, he opened a door with the words "Shrine of Sight" written on it. She threw Misa in, with the scroll she had 'borrowed' from there, and closed the door.

The shrine was bright and old. Its floor was made of polished wood and the wooden girders were scratched. There were a couple of kittens in there, all with a blue collar on their tiny necks, indicating they were still young to be in the care of a human, so they were all taken in by the Sacred Cat. He was sitting in its hind legs on a fluffy cushion. On its neck hung a cloth with the Nekome Clan  imprinted. He regarded Misa with his red flashy eyes.

"You are Misa, from the branch family and candidate for the title of Neko-Obachan.", That wasn't a question, it was a fact. That cat remembered everything, and one of those little kittens was going to becoming the next Sacred Cat. "You have taken something that belongs to this Clan: The Cat-Person Transformation Technique."

"Yes, here it is.", she rolled the scroll to the Cat and he stopped it with his paw.

"Did you show it to someone?", Misa shook her head. "Did you even open it?", Again, she shook her head. "Why did you want it, then?"

"I wanted to see if I could create something similar. Something to help me protect my clan.", With that answer, the Sacred Cat stood, grabbed the scroll with his mouth, put it on a shelf, then grabbed another one, and rolled it to Misa.

"My duty is to help the Nekome clan to keep on living. Maybe this will help you to defend it.", The girl took the scroll and opened it. It was...

A Contract Scroll for Cat Summoning Techniques.

[TO BE CONTINUED ON NEXT POST]


----------



## Island (Jun 6, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Southern Training Field
Eight Trigrams Mountain Crusher, Part 1
Liquid Time

Brawly-sensei and I spent the afternoon practicing a technique that father wanted me to master by the end of the month.  It was the Eight Trigrams Mountain Crusher technique, a more powerful variation of the Eight Trigrams Vacuum Palm technique. While the Vacuum Palm knocked my opponents off their feet and sent them back a few feet, the Mountain Crusher sent them hurdling several yards away. An advanced user of the Vacuum Palm could send someone across a battlefield, and with the Mountain Crusher, they could send them clear over the horizon, but I doubted I would ever be that powerful. Nevertheless, Brawly-sensei and I worked at it, first focusing on form and then using the technique on actual targets such as boulders, trees, and training dummies.

After a little while, however…

“Now then, Hirari-chan!” Brawly-sensei announced. “I think you’re getting a little too advanced for *TRAINING* DUMMIES.”

He took a dramatic pause as a fierce wind blew over the training field.

“For the next exercise…” He went on. “You will fight *THIS* dummy.”

I looked around for another training dummy, but there were none in sight. Then I realized that he was talking about _himself_. Why in the world did he think that it was a good idea for me to practice a secret B-Rank technique called _Mountain Crusher_ on him? Did he have some kind of death wish? If I used the technique on a living target, I was sure that I would do some serious damage, if not from the impact of him colliding against whatever he was thrown against but also from the internal damage that came with most Gentle Fist strikes. Then again, Brawly-sensei asked me a couple weeks ago to try Sixty-Four Palms on him, and he handled it just fine… sorta…

Still.

I raised an eyebrow. “Isn’t that a bit dangerous, Brawly-sensei?”

“I’ll have you *KNOW*, Hirari-chan…” He took another dramatic pause, this time striking a pose while doing so. “…that *DANGER* _is_ my middle name!”

I sighed aloud.

“Fightin’ *DANGER* Brawly.” He bellowed, standing tall and proud with his hands on his hips.

Hold up a second. Now was finally my opportunity to ask him something I had always been wondering.

“Sensei,” I began. “What _is_ your real name?”

“What do you mean?” He wore a bewildered expression on his face.

“You know,” I didn’t quite know how to respond since I thought my question was pretty clear. “Your real name? Isn’t Fightin’ Brawly a moniker or something?

He chuckled. “Of course not! Why would it be?”

He reached into his jacket pocket for something, fiddling around for a few moments, and then produced a wallet.

“It’s on my official Ninja Identification Card!” He exclaimed, opening his wallet, pulling out his ID, and throwing it to me.

I took a moment to examine it, and much to my surprise, in big, bold letters read: _Brawly, Fightin’_.

“See?” He laughed.

“Sensei,” I noted, “It doesn’t say anything here about your middle name being _Danger_.”

“Of course not.” He chuckled. “I was being *DRAMATIC*, you know, _*THEATRICAL*_.”

I frowned.

“What are you, Hirari-chan, a… *DUMMY*?” He questioned.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2013)

*The Kid*

The entire thing was turning into a three-ring circus as now some child who looked to be the age of Usagi and Nezumi entered the scene. The boy thought he was some kind of peacekeeping hero as he tried to stop the ensuing chaos but it was for naught as Vora unleashed the spinning wires of doom technique. The Kid cocked an eyebrow as he bent his knees at the cap and let the wire go over him, way more successful in his evasive maneuver this time than with the kunai. It wasn?t very long that he regained his composure and was in standing position as he saw the crazy declare the survivors of the battle should all break bread together. It was then he pulled out a ball and kicked it straight at the spinning Vora then without wasted moment he was at The Kid?s front. His speed was marvelous flipping then dashing over towards The Kid in what had to have been deciseconds considering how quickly he closed in. Meiji went in with a cross that would have landed flush had he been against a slower opponent with worse instincts.

*SLAP*

The Kid drove his opposite handed palm into Meiji?s punch catching it like a ball in a catcher?s mitt. The Kid knew that his opponent was most likely quicker than him given the display he had made before switching to close quarters so he was ready as Meiji threw another punch into his waiting mitt. Teeth gritted both young men struggled to push each other back before realizing they were in a bit of a stalemate.

?Oi mate I reckon this isn?t very gentleman like behavior. What in the bloody hell is edict 134? Are you some kind of barmy monk? Blimey!!?

The Kid stopped pressing against Meiji and instead allowed him to press his momentum forward as our lustrous haired raider jumped backward lodging the soles of his feet into Meiji?s sternum. Using Meiji?s momentum against him The Kid pulled and extended his legs sending Meiji over him with a very rudimentary monkey flip. The Kid kipped himself up at this point looking from side to side ready for an attack from any of the others.​


----------



## Fedster (Jun 6, 2013)

*BEWARE! Danger from Kumo!*​
*Nekome Misa*
_Not Scolded enough?_
_Shrine of Sight - Outside_

"Huh.", That the first thing Misa's father said after listened to what his daughter had to say. He was really surprised that she didn't even get scolded. The Cat was very permissive these days, maybe he was dying and wanted to do something good. But that was the Neko-Obachan's department. He was glad he wasn't born a woman, because that job had a lot of responsabilities. "Well, if he's not punishing you, I will."

"But, but...!"

"No buts, or butts, Misa.", Rei raised a hand to interrupt her. "For punishment, I'll be taking you on a mission." Instantly, Misa stopped complaining. Well, a mission wasn't that bad, was it? "Of course, I'll ask for the most boring and demeaning mission they have, and perphaps that way you'll learn something."

For the second time that day, Misa's cheeks lost their colour, and she felt she would faint at any time. That couldn't be happening, it wasn't happening. A boring mission. To teach her a lesson. With her dad. That was the worst welcoming gift ever. She felt like crying, and would probably do it on her bedroom, hugging her cats. Maybe even Kui, that fluffy bastard. And perphaps to start reading that friggin' jutsu the Sacred Cat gave her. But mainly cry. It was going to be a longer stay than planned.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2013)

Sanae- Cleaning The Park


"It really seems like corporal punishment is getting more popular these days." Sanae rubbed his chin, jabbing a rod into a tin can. "Look! This is worth like, ten cents!" He turned to the chuunin guarding him. "Can i get the money off this? I need a new hat." The chuunin sighed and nodded, "Sweet." He smirked, picking up the cans and trash, he would be at this for most the day. That would earn him a grand total of around, two bucks. That would earn him, nearly two dollars towards a hat. "Yes, I can nearly afford my new hat!" The chuunin sighed and rubbed his eyes, he was not that big a fan of Sanae... not many people were currently. 

"Alright, good chatting with you sir." Sanae tossed the bag of trash away and made his way to the restaurant area. Food sounded amazing right now, considering he hadn't eaten in a while. "What sounds good tonight, Fish, Ramen? beef?" He checked his wallet, not enough for Beef... "Ramen it is!"


----------



## Island (Jun 6, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Downtown Kirigakure

All of a sudden, that crazy man grabbed Hara by the collar, yanked him out of range of the young woman’s attack, and began talking to him. He told Hara about how the “hero” of the story who must combat a demonic creature and its oblivious master. Obviously, he portrayed himself as the hero while the foreign man was the demonic creature, and the young woman was the oblivious master. Then he started talking about how Hara was his allies and how they need to join forces to make it a fair fight…

Hara let the crazy man run off to fight his opponents, and then he began molding chakra.

Hara, what are you doing? You’re not going to _help_ him, are you?

Yeah, sure, why not?

Weren't you just about to “beat him up”?

Yeah, but then I found out that he's the good guy.

How do you he isn't lying?

Because good guys don’t gang up on bad guys. It’s always the other way around.

Where did you learn that?

TV.

That stuff rots your brain.

But I saw some ninjas watching TV the other day.

Yeah, but I doubt any _strong_ ninja wat- Hara! Wait! What are you doing?!

“I got your back, Crazy-san!” He formed a tiger seal and exclaimed. “Water Release: Gunshot!”

When Hara finished speaking, he inhaled and immediately blew out a condensed ball of water that hurdled toward the foreign man, then another, and finally another. Then he turned his attention to the young woman, who he now declared an enemy. He created another seal, inhaled again, and produced another water bullet that flew through the air, and toward his second opponent!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Fire dragon jutsu!_


Fine, fine, after those sentimental and not-like-me -at-all lil stories it?s time fer tha real deal, peeps. Today I?m gonna pull off a new technique, yeah a goddamn new technique...not as new as ya may think but for me it would be a first tryin?ta learn it. I prepare mahself to start this, tha jutsus I?m supposed ta recreate is tha Fire Dragon Jutsu, mom said she would teach me but then "I want to watch TV today, you can pull it out with the explanation i gave you, right?" sometimes I wonder if i?m some kinda hybrid of Nara and Uchiha...huh? ya just discovered I?m an Uchiha? Ya better go read  tha awesome interview someone made me tha other day.

I let out a sigh before starting and immediately  join mah hands formin?tha hanseal of tha Ram; first of all I need ta measure the amount of chakra I?ll be usin. Rapidly mah energy starts ta gather through mah body, I can feel how the speed increases tha more i concentrate and of course, everythin? is goin? towards mah lungs. Once I think it?s enough, I take a deep breath and then...

*Fooom!!!*

The only thing I?m able ta realize right now is that I was sent flying by tha impulse cause by mah own flame. Shit, too much chakra into it. Immediately I stand up and walk over tha place I was before, this thing seems like it will take more time than needed. Repeatin?tha same process as before I start gathering chakra in mah lungs, i?m creatin? in mah mind tha image of what mah results are supossed to be like. 

"Fire Dragon jutsu!"the flames instantly come out from mah mouth  as I direct them towards tha ground, tryin? ta lessen tha impact by lowerin?tha amount of chakra but finally only thing I got was a new 5 meters journey towards tha sky before falling heavily to the ground.

"Geez, and these are mere trial and error"
​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 6, 2013)

Haruto Hyuuga
Konoha

Of course he had little to no evidence, however this is all Haruto needed. Closing his eyes, he brought his hand over to his head, placing the palm over his eyes as he pulled his head back, a slight sigh escaped his lungs, and so he looked at the darkness portrayed by his hands. A smirk broke as his other hand lifted to the bench rest and he began to let out a chuckle. She understood not what power she held and so Haruto's words, although straight would not cross her mind, they would not convince her, but then Haruto began to speak, calmly.

"Hirari-san. For a Hyuuga, you sure are blinded to the truth." Of course, this was all said with smirk still plastered vividly on his lips. He couldn't believe the head thought herself as just nothing, normal. She wouldn't understand what that meant, the thought crawled to the back of his head. She was a Shepard and inevitably he, and all other around him were the sheep. Her cane told them to go right, sure, we might consider to go left, but we'll inevitably turn right. Someone people are meant to be so, and so with that short pause his voice began to word.

"Let me give you a small, hypothetical story." He continued. "A man, who was naturally good at what he did faced another man in a competition, this man had trained for years, worked tirelessly to achieve the maximum, evidently, in this competition the first man went only on natural talent. When it began, the second man was out matched, out classed, and beaten with ease by the first man. When asked he said: 'I don't consider myself the best, nor am I. It was just luck." He laughed internally, laughed at what a bad joke that statement was to him, he wasn't too easy with people like her, she had everything in the palm of her hand, and yet she couldn't see it.

"I bet you didn't even open that present, right. Don't worry throw it out, feed it to the dogs, cremate it, I don't care. But see beyond what you, and see what the hell your father is. Why would he make me kill you? Why would he want me to keep tabs on you? Your father might be a madman, and a dumbass for that matter to go to length so he could kill the Hyuuga's that were after him, but say, he wouldn't be able to harm his daughter. Right now, he can't stand the thought. But I'm sure that no momentary thought of guild would faze a man who's been clad in steel. The pain would lessen if another man would to strike. Again, Hirari-san" He said distastefully. "You hold more power than your father, he wouldn't suggest allies for his daughter, he wouldn't simply ask a Kage, or the summit, no one would believe you are the traitor. As much as I hate to admit, you're too good for that."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 6, 2013)

_*Team 4*
To Battle or Protect? 
Taijutsu Training 2/6_

A meek breeze rustled the leaves and swayed the grass in the Forest of Death while all else was naught but the dead of silence. The thick cloud of dust still hung in the air, the Hakke Kūshō having devastated that part of the area leaving only the pair Hyuuga Azumo and Masami Senju.  The outcast of the Hyuuga eyes were bulged, even more so than with the activation of the great white eye, with a twisted glare of lust and excitement as she stared down toward her own student, Masami Senju.  The Senju lass stared back at the older woman with murk eyes as she continued to turn followed with a casual swing of her sword expelling the small streak of blood that had lain on the tip of her blade. Finally a slack grin found its way onto the young woman?s features. This action just served to further incite the anxiously awaiting Hyuuga causing her to burst, as a myriad of sadistic thoughts began to flood into her mind. 












?HRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGG!"

A daunt primordial bawl expels from deep within the gullet of Hyuuga Azumo, far more feral than even the most ferocious of creatures could muster. Beads of grass kicked from forcibly propelled bodies as they dashed across the ground and into a violently collision. Chakram met katana as the sound of metal clashing met in a beautiful melody that sung throughout the forest. Azumo, clearly the superior, sent Masami soaring across the ground across the ground. Going along with the momentum, Masami twirled through the air bracing on a nearby tree. The flash of the Hyuuga?s eyes reflected off the side of the blade, thrust out as it zoomed pass along with a tussle of black hair. When planted firmly on to the ground, the Senju slid on her heels blocking the incoming strike with the back of her blade. 

The sound of metal scraping against each other gave off an ear splitting screech as the katana began to skid along the chakram, the blade aiming for the neck, only to miss its mark. Her missed swing turned into a whirling buzz saw, their weapons harshly ricocheting, going blow for blow.  Masami?s reactions, while still in need of work, were fairly accurate and precise. The way she swung her blade, her swift and sometimes awes inspiring agility and her body that swayed like a leaf in the wind?it was like a dance when watching her, as there were no wasted movements in her hustle and flow. Her form was graceful, artistic even, a ballet that was to be shown to the world to become the masterpiece it was destined to be, once it was put into the right hands. Yes, this is what Azumo could do for her; mold her kenjutsu and natural refinement into a powerful combination. She would be able to make her into a shinobi meant to be feared yet at the same time inspire reverence for the elegance she exudes. 

Or that was what she had thought originally, but as they continued to cross blades her own excitement began to dwindle into sheer curiosity. 

 She pondered while observing her student in her entirety. There was something?particularly odd about all of this along with a sense of familiarity. The thirst for battle between the two was equally as powerful, that much was clear. It didn?t matter how much she tried to hide it, this girl, enjoyed the thrill of crossing blades, still it wasn?t the reason for which she swung her sword not at all. There was another reason and if she was correct in assumption, then this girl was a(n):

?Oxymoron. In order to protect you must cause harm to others. Your body revels for the thrill of battle, to damage those before you, yet your sword speaks the opposite. Masami?do your feelings go that deep for him? Do you actually love Hisa-!? There wasn?t enough to continue probing for answer. Masami parried, thrusting the chakram off to the side, her eyes lit up full of anger as her sword was horizontally above the shoulder and then with a swing:

?San-Jū-Roku Pondo Hō!"

She launches a powerful air compressed projectile that spiraled towards her target in a power gust that engulfed the small area her body encompassed. 

This wasn?t over yet.​


----------



## Island (Jun 6, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
North Konoha Training Grounds

Sometimes I wondered if I was squandering the opportunities given to me. I wondered if I should have been using my power and influence to change the world for the better instead of catching up on my favorite television shows or listening to my favorite bands. Most people weren?t born with the power and privileges I had. They were hungry craftsmen and farmers, not even ninjas, who worked twelve hour days, just to put bread on the table while I enjoyed lazy days of snuggling beneath my blankets and watching television.

Of course, father always told me that these people were born to be craftsmen and farmers, and nothing they could do could change that. The peasants would always be peasants, and the noblemen would always be noblemen. He explained that it was simply a fact of life, and although there were those who rose through the ranks, achieved something and became something, they were so few and far between that they were outliers in the grand scheme of things.

That raised the question of what was the purpose of helping somebody whose fate was sealed. Why expend the effort, and why waste the time? Even if they were helped, they would only be one of a thousand, ten thousand, or even a hundred thousand. Again, they were so small of a percentage that they weren?t even worth noting. A demographer or a statistician would simply overlook them, chalking them up as ?error? or claiming they were ?outliers.? Why expend all that time and effort for errors and outliers when I could relax and enjoy the life I had been given?

That Uchiha boy from a couple months ago, I told him the same thing.

Not everyone got a fair chance. Birth was a circumstance beyond a person?s control. Some people were born with privilege and affluence and others were born into desperation and poverty. Due to the structure of our society, the hierarchies that allow us to maintain and cultivate civilization, those born into power remained in power, and those born without remained without. To change those circumstances for any single person would require a combination of luck, talent, and most importantly, opportunity. To change those circumstances for a whole group, such as the whole underclass, would require overhauling the entire system, and that was beyond any single person?s capabilities.

Bring down my father, and all you have done is destroy the Hyuuga Clan for he, like the rest of us, were just cogs in a machine.

?I apologize, Haruto-kun.? I got up from my seat at the bench, ?I cannot help you.?

?Even if I was as powerful as you suggest? I paused, ?Even if we could overthrow my father, it will divide the clan and sew disloyalty and distrust and ultimately lead to both its destruction and the destruction of everything our fathers and their fathers before them have worked so hard to create and preserve.?

?And that is something I cannot be part of.? I took one final glance at the empty pond before turning away to leave the park.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 6, 2013)

Haruto Hyuuga
Konoha

And like that her mind was set. He couldn't say a thing now, but he said. "That's all?" Right he couldn't expect anymore of her he stood and began to walk in the opposite direction. "You would soon see. After all, Hyuuga would begin to disappear, anyone who posses as a threat will die. And keep in mind, you're not to blame, but you could have stopped it. Soon, even the one who's locked in your heart will die an unjust death. Tell this to you father, though." He stopped and turned his gaze over his should as his eyes saw Hirari at the short distance. With that same mien he always had on, with that same face that would portray his honest feelings for the world, the anger that had been kept locked in his soul, expressed through a simple, dull stare that portrayed all his emotions.

"Eye for an Eye."

This conversation was over, she was still a child, she and him did not think the same. They both had different out looks of life, but then again, something of any person living in poverty, seclusion and drought would now that those who lived in luxury would soon fall to their own despair. They couldn't take turmoil like those who's seen it in the eye could. Haruto was resolute and so he already placed the pieces and this large game of chest began, the first piece had been moved now it would only take a slight amount of time before things picked up. Hirari was blinded by her comfort, but soon, now that the thought had been placed on her mind, it wouldn't be long until she question her very position, she would be reluctant to speak about this, or maybe not, if she would it would mean his imminent death, and so, he would prove his point. Be it as it may, he didn't care. If he would die, it would be simple and it would allow her to open her eyes.

Yes, his death meant something, and though negatively, it meant change. Although none would recognize, know or remember him. He would see it that this man was brought to his knees. He would bring him to justice, be it one way or the other.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 7, 2013)

*Marietta*
_*Konoha*
Howling Voice Approaches: An Unexpected Target!
Stamina 1/6_​_
_
The bustle and flow of Konoha continued as it would any other day, the streets filled with the festive chatter that walked along the streets. Even though there was the stench of a possible inevitable war between the factions of both the White and Black the people seemed just as happy as they could be, just another example of just how powerful the mind is. While everything kept on as normal, amidst the massive crowds of the populace a character unlike any other cloaked in brown shifted through, head held down, barely drawing any sort of attention or concern. Purple bangs flap back and forth in beat to the rhythm of each in every step took while a hand gloved in purple appeared from underneath the cloak, very meticulous in how she fiddled with a headset obscured from the view of the others around her.

Tssssh…tsssh…tssh…tsh

“It 'ardly needs sayin', but communications are up, guv!” A heavily accented voice, belong to a female, rung through on the other side of the line. 

“REPORT.” The purple haired woman responded in a hush, but powerful one worded tone. 

“I gotcha guv, I gotcha… awright, there’s a perfect vantage point at +40.6/-74.0, it’ll give you a perfect line of sight, and a safe positions of eight hundred yards. The package has been delivered and you just wait for my signal to fire!” 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



_Elsehwere..._
Inside the brightly colored home that sat with a view of the lake than throughout Konoha, stands another door. An embroidered ‘M’ in the dead center, slightly different than the one at the front door with as it had a more bold and outstanding font. The room hidden behind the door belonged to none other than Marietta. It was comprised of “Neutral” colors beige, ivory, taupe, black, gray, and white. These are colors that appear to be without color as is the moon, which is often represented by gray and white. Compared to the interior and exterior of the house, this room induced a more relaxed feel. Ivory vines, sprouting from a plant on the window seal, wrapped themselves around the sides of the window and the wall like a bandana and twisted about the support beams adorned with buttercups. The plant was a gift from the Senju girl, Masami, as a sort of apology for the silver haired pain in the ass on her behalf.

The room was incredible spacious, the left side was decorated with the bed, shelves, tables and other things while the left side consistently entirely of weights and various types of training equipment. Just now in fact Marietta sat in a squatted position, her hair tied back into a long pony tail. She had a giant weight far greater than her in size was slung over her shoulder alongside a plethora of metal plates around her neck, on her shoulders and across her chest. Her face drenched in sweat, falling off her brow like rain drops, as she slowly began to rise back up to her feet.  While close to making back up into full stance, she feels back down to knees just barely able to keep from falling over. Her breathing was rugged with small gasps. Even with so much weight on her shoulders, she refused to let it fall and once again began the process over again. Slamming her right foot down making sure to have a firm stance on the floor, the other foot followed suit and she was back to square one.

“Just…one…more…left…Mari…etta…caspice?”  Out came her words between short breaths. 

Those words became her mantra as she repeated them over and over, forcing all the power in her legs in order to stand tall. As she rose her legs began to wobble from the pressure barely able to withstand all the weight, her face drowned in sweat, all the while wheezing from barely retaining any oxygen. It was slow and arduous as she inched up and up, her body reacting like that of frail man unable to walk without his cane. At one point she was forced to pause, bent halfway between the floor and her goal, unable to move. Inhaling quick deep breaths her body began to react again and with one quick jolt of strength she stood with straight posture, chin pointed up.

“Six...thou…sand…n…one…” She exasperated to ragged breathe. 

Dropping the weight off her shoulder, it fell with a thunderous clap against the ground with herself right behind it, directly onto her backside with her head held back. This workout was to get back into working order, after those long exhausting three months and finally her two month break; it was time to get back into the swing things once again. There was but a twenty minute respite before a clamorous rap at the window called for her attention. Easing from her position off the floor, and a quick peek from out the window she noticed a bird sitting idle. Popping the window open the small messenger skipped inside to let its recipient take what was needed before heading back outside the way it came. 

_“I only receive letters every other month, what exactly could this be?”_ It was a moments pondering before quickly snapping the tape and opening the slip of paper.

*
Spoiler:  



DIE, PLEASE  and THANK YOU


*
“Wha-“Instantly she jolted from the window and through the door, out into the hallway. The paper with the ominous statement was lit aflame as the words *“Bye, Bye”* appeared underneath before:

*KABOOOOOOOOM*

A giant sky-high pillar of fire erupted lighting the sky above the nearby area in a red haze, the powerful explosion rocked multiply city blocks, those in the blast radius laid about the street unconscious. The entire left side of the house was blown apart with raging flames threatening to take the rest of the house down with it until there was no more. Bystanders on the streets began in the confusion, flabbergasted at what just happened and trying to help in whatever way they could until more professional help could arrive on the scene.

_Moments before the explosion…_
“Package has been delivered, guv!”

“ROGER.” 

The purple haired woman laid down, her eyes focused into the scope of a jet black rifle far more advanced that what was currently being issued around these parts. It was distance of eight hundred yards and she could see her target just as if she was right up in her face. A young girl, clearly not originally from this land, was directly in her line of sight, with no obstructions in view. Time began to slow to a crawl, her breathing became slow in methodic, everything around her was a nonfactor the only thing that mattered was the target in her sights and….fire! The shot coincided with the explosion sending the young girl flying out into the hall, from a specialized bullet. Once the ground shook and the pillar of fire erupted into the sky the woman had already packed all her things, was on the ground, and inconspicuously began to blend in with the mob that began to form.​​


----------



## Fedster (Jun 7, 2013)

*BEWARE! Danger from Kumo!​*
*Nekome Misa*
_The Way of The Nekos_
_Misa's Bedroom_

"WHY CAN'T THEY JUST BE TOGETHER?!", Wailed a broken Misa while reading 'His Excalibur in my stone', a very well-known and particularly tragic BL light novel. Neither her mother nor his father knew of Misa's secret manga collection, and she wasn't going to tell anyways. With her eyes in tears she read, "Haturo-sempai eased his monstrous one-eyed snake in my pink cavern, while I gasped in anticipation. _'I'm sorry, Taku-kun'_, he said, _but this will be our last reunion._ WHY!?", Even though she had already read the story, she cried everytime when the two main characters got to the climax of their act, and exclaimed together in passion and mutual love. Oh God, there she went again. "Oh wait!"



"Sacred Cat-san...", Misa poked her head to the Shrine of Sight, embarrassed and giggling nerviously, where the Sacred Cat was still sitting in his cushion, regarding her knowingly.

"Yes, you left with the Sacred Summoning Scroll, which is, I am afraid, another violation.". Ouch. That cat didn't let anything go. "But I knew you would return with it." She sighed. "Open the scroll."

Misa did as she was bid, and in the interior of the medium-size scroll she found...Nothing. Apart from some vertical lines to divide the writing spaces, there was nothing. She looked at the Sacred Cat confused, but he already got an answer prepared. "That is _my_ Sacred Summoning Scroll. Each Sacred Cat has its own, and as you guessed, I've never met anyone worthy of it. Besides, no one but the Neko-Obachan comes in here.".

Well, that was a sad confession, but the cat never showed a single sign of sadness. He never did show a sign of feeling anything, actually. "That contracts between Summoner and Summon are, as you know, by blood. So the first thing you have to do is to write your name with blood in one of the spaces."

"M-my whole name?", she asked, terrified that she would have to turn her finger into a fountain pen. Well, it could be worse, at least she had a short name, unlike poor Kateshi. God, she hoped he never had to do what she was doing. She grab a kunai from her pouch and pinched her left index finger, and winced. Blood started to come out, so she hurried to write her name. "Ne...Ko...Me...Mi...Sa."

ね
こ
め
み
さ

"You have made a contract with the Cat Summons. Now all you have to do is practice."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 7, 2013)

*Meiji, the Blinking Eye of Chaos | Downtown Kirigakure*

Meiji transitions fluidly from the daring monkey flip, landing lightly on the palms of his hands, and then bouncing back up onto his feet, sliding slightly.  He's grinning and making hand signs quickly when suddenly...he falls to his knee, clutching his head desperately.  

"Noe nee-san...stop.  I didn't..."  Meiji falls on his side, ears twitching furiously, as if he's been hit by a powerful ringing noise.  He convulses for a bit, and then grows still, his ears still vibrating slightly.  "S-stop..."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 7, 2013)

*Marietta*
_*Konoha*
Howling Voice Approaches: An Unexpected Target II!
Stamina 2/6_

The formation of thick black soot covered the smoldering wreckage. Small embers cackled, still burning in the charred pieces of wood that cracked, broke, and fell down to the crevice below. The left side of the rather extravagant home had been completely blown open, a gaping hole, sunlight barely visible as the house still stood ablaze. A luminous orange lit up everything as dense smoke was carried up and out into the sky. The upper floor in its entirety was nearly gone while everything below had been covered in stacks of debris. The house had reached its point, as the ridge of the burning residue chained into a bigger burning fire, crawling down beneath following a path created by a falling beam. 

A small rumble began to shake and rattle the heap, the glut of ruin shifting as pieces were starting to fall over and slide down off the pile. Abruptly a gloved hand, the left, shot forth from out of the pile. The glove of white completely stained and tattered with specks of blood visible. As if trying to reach the heavens themselves, the small continued to outstretch, revealing a blackened arm, burned and bloody, mustering whatever power that was left, flexing the arm and clenching the fist before receding back into the pile. Suddenly everything erupted, shot froth from the pile, scattering everywhere as Marietta exploded from underneath with a powerful uppercut and just barely landing on her feet afterward. 

Immediately she tried to support her right arm pain shooting through it, causing a barely audible whimper to escape from her. Her hair was matted, clinging all over her face, her sweat acting like a powerful adhesive. Her face and body was a blackened mess, splotchy, everything covered from the abundance of soot left behind by the flames, even her clothes barely left anything to the imagination brunt and torn asunder by the flames and impact of the explosion. Most of her injuries; however, were very superficial except the right arm, a huge chunk of the forearm was missing and the rest was horribly burned, bleed seeping from out the wound and pouring down her hand. Luckily, whatever it was that sent her flying out her room, had the metal plate strapped to her chest, ricocheting off it. 

Gathering as much strength as she could, Marietta began her escape to the outside. 

_“Che…io sia……dannato se cado cos?…facilmente.”_
_(I'll be damned if I fall that easily.)_
____

_Tsssh…tssh….tsh_

"COR BLIMEY!" The thick accented voice hollered through the speaker. 

“PROBLEM?” The female sniper responded quizzically, ducking into a nearby alleyway for privacy with her hand pressed up against the side of her ear.

"I shoulda known a bird wouldn't be caged this easy, guv. It seems she was able to survive, I don’t know how.” She explained with slight amusement. 

“PURSUIT!?”

“That’s our order; I’ll give you the coordinates to an ideal position while I commence ground pursuit. We can’t let the bird escape!”

____

Barely able to stand, almost stumbling with every other step, using the walls for support as Marietta made her way from the remains of her house and to the outside. Behind her it was like a surreal moment, at first the smoke was all that filled her view. The house slightly glowed in a florescent yellow border, whilst being engulfed by ferocious flames that would possible wipe out house; her eyes portraying the rawest emotion of anger; there was no room for anything else. Material things could be replaced, that included the house, and everything could be rebuilt and made possible even better than before. The only concern now was for survival, then finding out who would want her dead and why. Eventually she made it to a nearby neighborhood, just by a ramen stand, the entire street was abandoned everyone more than likely being at her house. There was some hope for rest while she leaned against the building and catching her breathes, though it was only a curt moment as someone arrived on the scene. 

“…Are you the one who did this to me?” Marietta question, her back turned to the arriving shadow. 

“Yes and no. You are an impressive bird you are, still able to stand after taking a shot from the guv, impressive.” She complimented. 

“I can tell from your voice that you’re like me not born of this land. Who exactly are you? Why would you do this to me?” She questioned hoping for some type of information, but knowing that it wouldn’t fall into her lap that easily.

“You’re right on one count, but I ain’t telling ya nothing more, It’s nun of your business and your life expectancy is too short to anything with that information if I were to tell you.” Was the replied as the shadow began making her way toward her target. 

“…You’re right, it probably is irrelevant, but…” Her fist squeezed and crushed the side of the building that was her support. Even as injured as she was Marietta refused to yield, holding her head just as high as ever, turning to face her opponent both fists clenched and her eyes burning with a ferocity that matched the Italian firecrackers temper.

_*“Pissing me off…is fatal.”*_

An older woman but quite young in her own right smirked at the confidence of the young girl. With everything she had been through, the injuries she was suffering from, all the blood she’d probably lost, was put aside in an act of defiance as she stood ready, unmoving, arms clenched showing off muscles that could only be attained from the greatest of physical training. It would seem that now was the time for her to finish her job…​
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 7, 2013)

Vora

Vora slowly stopped spinning, her hair was in her face, and her face had beads of sweat rolling down. Her muscles ached and her lungs were grasping for air, she moved her hands to her stomach as pain still radiated from there. Just grazing her fingers over the wound was enough to cause the girl to flinch, so there was no use to even think about jumping now. That would require her crunching her stomach to even get into the position of jumping...

God damn that kid! She hissed at herself, though there was no more time to think and Vora moved her hands closer to the center of her body, which moved the wires as well.

Vora concentrated as she pumped all the chakra she could into the vibrating wires! The wires began to vibrate faster and faster, soon it couldn?t be seen but it was constantly hitting the ground causing bits and pieces to fly into the air. The wires hit the water bullets that were aimed at her, but Vora felt her body jolt!

The wires slowed down and Vora covered her face as an extra bullet slammed against her body sending her flying backwards! Her body slammed down into the ground as the wires weakly stayed in the air around her?

??? Vora made the motion to get up but her stomach had crunched up, letting the pain rocket her whole body, it wasn?t even the water bullet that had did lasting damage! It was that kick! Her arms stung but she ignored it as she held her stomach as tight as she could. The pain from her stomach was still pulsating but the pressure had lightened it, even if it was only a small percent?

The wires around her had drawn considerably low to the ground and while her lungs tighten, she could feel her hand twitching?

She couldn?t use that move again?.

?Damn it??


----------



## Island (Jun 7, 2013)

*Hyuuga Haruto*
Downtown Konoha
An Otherwise Ordinary Day
Liquid Time










​
_Look down, look down._

At first I thought today would be an ordinary day in my otherwise ordinary life. I spent the morning doing some training and then took a break for lunch. As far as days went, again, it was an otherwise ordinary day. At least that’s the way I thought it would be. I walked casually down the street toward nowhere in particular, wondering what I should eat for lunch and where I should go. I recalled this steak house down the street that I enjoyed as well as that one sushi bar that I went to a few weeks ago. Both were considerably expensive, but after a long morning, I felt like indulging myself. Why not? Even people like me, even those born into ordinary lives in ordinary worlds, could enjoy themselves sometimes.

_Don’t look him in the eye._

That’s when I saw him. In the near distance, I saw two figures walk up the street toward me. I couldn’t make them out at first because they were two far away, but as they came closer, I felt my stomach twist and turn and boil over in anger. In the distance approached Hyuuga Hajime and Hyuuga Hirari, presumably walking home from a nice afternoon lunch at some upscale restaurant. Why was he always there? Why did he haunt me so? Why didn’t he just kill me? He had every chance in the world to brand me as a traitor and then activate the curse seal on my forehead…

_Look down, look down._

Did he want me to suffer? Was that his plan? For me to spend every hour of every day worrying about whether or not it would be my last? It would have been a perfect plan, the perfect punishment if I was anybody else. The fact was, however, that I simply didn’t care if I dropped dead today, tomorrow, or sixty years from now. All I cared about was justice. If he killed me, I knew that he would have to explain himself to the clan and to the village. Regardless of how insignificant and unimportant I was to the world, my life was still a life, and he would have to answer for that. If he branded me a traitor, I knew that Hirari-san would speak up in my defense…

_You're here until you die._

Hirari-san had a strong sense of justice and morality, whether she admitted or not. Whether she accepted who she was or continued to wear the wool her father pulled over her eyes, she couldn’t change that one simple fact. If her father committed murder, my murder, I knew that she would speak up, not because I was anybody in particular, but because it was the right thing to do. You see, that was the ace up my sleeve. Ever since I told her what her father told me, I knew she doubted him, both as her father and as a leader. I knew that if it ever came time for him to stand trial and answer for what he did, she would speak up and confess the truth. Her loyalties, ultimately, were with justice and the law and not with any single man or woman, not even her own father.

_The sun is strong._

I suddenly thought back on my exercises this morning. I spent my whole morning at the Southern Training Field, furiously jabbing and striking a huge oak tree, trying to get my technique down. I went on until my palms bled. Then I stopped and wrapped them and went on for a couple hours more. No matter how hard I tried and no matter how I hard I worked, I made zero progress. No matter what I did, and no matter how many times I did it, I could never get it right. This is why I secretly despised you, Hirari-san. You were born with a natural talent, having a knack for just about everything you did. You were a genius and a prodigy, no matter how much you denied these facts. Everything you did came so naturally and so quickly. As soon as you put your mind to something, you got it done. This is also why you were my greatest asset…

_It's hot as hell below._

Even if he killed me where I stood, and even if I was never remembered, I knew that you would go onto bring him to justice. Then you would go onto lead the Hyuuga Clan and bring about the change necessary to ensure that something like this would never happen again. You could use your gift to ensure that the clan would never allow one man to possess so much power and to ensure that no single family wielded absolute control, if not because it would avenge my death but because it was simply the right thing to do. Hirari-san, it wasn’t your natural talent that would win the day but instead the goodness inside of you. When you combined goodness with power and opportunity, you created change, and I would be the catalyst for that change…

_Look down, look down._

Regardless of how I felt or what I thought, I continued my pace and remained otherwise stoic as they walked on by. Hirari-san appeared as bored as ever, looking up at the clouds, probably searching for geese or something. After a few moments of blank staring, she redirected her attention to the path in front of her and ultimately to me. She stared at me briefly with a look of indifference and uncaring on her face, but I could tell by the slight cues and gestures that what went through her mind was anything but. That genius brain of hers immediately went to the day I approached her at the park and confessed everything: from her father’s question to his offer to what was required of me should I accept. I smiled to myself, witnessing my plan slowly come into fruition, my words slowly taking root in her mind.

_There's many years to go._

In stark contrast, her father appeared focused on whatever he had going on in his head. Was he thinking about the supposed plots on his life and how to handle them? How about the supposed threat that his daughter posed? What about me? Did he consider me a threat? Did he consider the knowledge I held, the hidden truth I knew, to be a threat to his hegemony? If he did, he didn’t show it. Unlike Hirari, he showed no cues or expressions or even gestures that would indicate distrust or suspicion. In a way, that angered me. He held my life in his hands, and yet he passed by without even a glance. He controlled my fate. He knew this. I knew this. He knew I knew this. What did he think this was? Some kind of _game_?

_I'll have my day._

“Good afternoon, Hyuuga-sama.” I greeted respectfully. “To you as well, Hirari-san.”

I despised everything about that man, especially the fact that I had to greet him the way I did. It infuriated me. I had to bow my head in subservience to a man who would no sooner use me as a tool to destroy everything I cared about in this world. Had I accepted his offer, he would have undoubtedly used me to kill any and all who stood against him and thrown me to the dogs when he was finished. Somebody had to take the blame for the murder of innocents, and that somebody wasn’t about to be him. I would confess everything, but nobody would not listen. He was too powerful of a man, and I was too weak of one. He was the master, and he pulled the strings. When it was time for either the master or the puppet to face justice, he would just as quickly cut those strings and leave me to my fate.

_Dharmakaya, hear my prayer._

One day you will face justice. It may not be today, and it may not be tomorrow. However, I know that one day I will make you answer for your crimes. I will make you answer to the innocents whose lives you destroyed and will destroy. I will make you tell them about how you killed their friends and family not in the defense of the Hyuuga Clan but because you feared they eroded your authority and because you thought they threatened to depose you. Then I will make you tell your daughter about how you thought that she was a traitor and no sooner order her dead than step down from your seat of authority.

_Look down, look down._

“Hello, Haruto-kun.” He smiled pleasantly at me.

He greeted me so nonchalantly. At that very moment, all I wanted to do was to drive a kunai through his back and kill him where he stood. However, I was nowhere near his level, nor would I ever be. If I turned a blade against him, he would disarm me and drive that very same tool through my heart. What would that solve? What would it accomplish? I would have attacked him in broad daylight with plenty of witnesses, and he would have claimed it was self-defense. I would be dead, and nothing would be solved. Hirari-san would not speak up because there would be nothing to say. What I told her before would have been just a wild rumor made up to turn her against her father.

_Dharmakaya doesn't care._


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 8, 2013)

Konoha- Sanae 

Sanae sat down at the ramen joint, he was low on cash so this was the best place he could hope for right now. "Alright, now time to get me something good!" He smirked, ordering him up a bowl of Ramen. "So how you doin Sanae?" The shop owner asked him, starting to boil up the noodles. "Oh, you know, got caught pulling another prank." He chuckled a bit, he loved pulling pranks and making people laugh. The old man nodded, "You know if you aren't careful you'll be getting into some major trouble." Sanae nodded, "Yeah i know." He smiled as the owner put the bowl of ramen in front of him. 

The noodles swam in a miso sauce, little bits of naruto floating around a slice of egg and thin cuts of pork. "Mmmm..." Sanae's mouth drooled as he broke his chop sticks. "Thanks for the meal!" He digs in, shoveling the noodles into his mouth with the speed of a ravenous dog. Sanae was a bit sad, he didn't have much going on for him that day, most of his friends were busy or out somewhere... "Gotta find somethin to do." He thought to himself, "Maybe i'll get a pet or something... maybe a turtle, those things can go months without care." He nodded, though he could get any pet he wanted really... It didn't matter much honestly, he could just get someone to look after it while he was gone. 

"I think im going to get me a bunny old man." Sanae pondered that for a moment. "Aren't those a lot of work Sanae?" Sanae nodded, "Yeah, but i think it will be healthy for me to develop attachment to a small woodland creature. You know, something to keep me sane on the lonely nights where the wind howls just right and the branches hit my windows and remind me of the night my father died. You know?" Sanae smiled as he munched on his noodles. "You... you scare me sometimes Sanae... You scare me..."


----------



## ?clair (Jun 8, 2013)

Louvre (in Konoha)?
Training: Speed [4/6].​?One, two, three! Faster, more fluid movements!? 

?I?m working on it, you?!? 

Another day had passed, and Louvre could start to see a significant improvement in her reflexes. Just moments ago, she had evaded a swift uppercut and landed a roundhouse kick of her own, slightly impressing Ryo, who had been oddly silent throughout the entire day.

Until now.

Louvre raised a hand, panting. Her stamina hadn?t improved all that much, unfortunately, and she was sucking in oxygen with great, loud gasps. Ryo sighed, flicking his dark hair out of his eyes, not too older than twenty-six. He offered her a hand, lips pursed. 

?T-thanks, sensei,? she shakily took the offered hand and rose up, knees clacking. ?Five minute breather? I mean?oh god, hey, _watch it!?_ 

She yelped, ducking to avoid a smooth kick that sailed in a magnificent arc over her head, rolling and snapping upright. Louvre looked incredulous, about to speak when Ryo launched another attack at her, testing her reflexes. She groaned loudly, bending over backwards in a U-shape to avoid a chakra-packed punch, and flipping back cleanly, landing on her haunches, a scowl plastered on her face. Her eyes were half-lidded, an annoyed flicker swimming underneath. 

?Asshole?? 

Ryo put on a burst of speed, unleashing a flurry of kicks and punches, occasionally improvising with a random tree branch that nearly ripped a few patches of skin from Louvre?s arm (?Can you try to control yourself, sensei? I don?t want a scar yet!?), or a particularly large rock that she had to avoid every two minutes. Louvre dodged another knuckle, swooping below and around him, knowing that the point of the abrupt exercise was to test her agility, not her fighting prowess. She didn?t counterattack now, merely moving around and ducking and twirling. Ryo chuckled, straightening.

?You?ve done rather well so far, Namura-kun. But now... we move on to the hard part.?


----------



## ?clair (Jun 8, 2013)

Life as the Yozora Heir
Starring: Yozora Tensei; Yozora Senren; Zesuto; misc. 
Location: Yozora Mansion, Konohagakure. ​
After the events that took place in Konohagakure?s underground laboratory, Tensei was horribly bored. The stooges had provided an ample form of entertainment for him, without him having to do any work, even, and now that they were gone (dead, missing, decapitated; he didn?t care), he was back to staring at his own family for petty amusement. Yozora Senren, the matriarch of the family, was busy curling her elaborate blonde hair even further, the curls painfully twisted and pulled to show off a perfect bounce; Sayuri, the maid, was fretting over the condition of the couches, flapping her hands in what she thought was an adorable manner?it was not?and biting her lip, hurrying to the kitchen to grab a broom and dustpan; Matsumoto, the gardener, was humming loudly and tunelessly, visible from the window that the couch Tensei sat on was in front of; several children ran amuck outside the mansion, screaming and trilling. 

?Tch! Sayuri!? Senren called irritably, scowling at her reflection in the large, pristine mirror. One of her dainty, manicured hands tugged at a limp blonde curl. ?Sayuri!?

?H-hai, Yozora-sama!? the woman replied, scurrying over. She tucked a strand of mousy brown hair behind her ear, clasping her hands together in front of her chest. ?What can I do for you, Yozora-sama??

Senren sniffed, pointedly glancing back and forth to her hair and the assorted of curling tools and brushes and cans of chemical on her vanity desk that spanned an entire wall?s length. Tensei raised an unimpressed eyebrow, lazing on the majestic couch that was situated on the opposite corner of the large hall. Why his mother had decided to keep her vanity table in one of their halls was a mystery to him. Then again, she had one in the drawing room as well, alongside the gargantuan walk-in closet present in her master bedroom.

?O-oh, yes, Yozora-sama,? Sayuri hurriedly snatched up the rolls, placing them strategically in Senren?s hair, her tongue poking out. ?Loose curls, ma?am?? Senren made an affirmative noise, unmoving lest she ruined her hair. 

Tensei often wondered how the average female brain worked. What was their reason for dolling up, for turning so different? He knew human psychology well enough to say that it was all a stigma created by social media, although the natural female thought process contributed slightly; envy, jealousy and hatred were perfectly normal emotions for women. Most, at least. His mother certainly did a good job at being the bane of all the women he had ever known in his life. Sometimes, he thought that his mother would be a good candidate for Torture and Interrogation; she?d weasel out information with the utmost of ease, if her gossip chain was concerned. The thought repulsed yet interested him: would it, really? He?d have to look into that later.

?Tensei, dear,? Senren began, a sugary tone coating her voice. ?Could you do me a favor??

?I?m afraid I?m hard of hearing today, Mother. Maybe some other time,? Tensei shot her a mock-apologetic look, standing up and brushing off invisible lint from his black cargo pants. Ignoring her like he always did, Tensei ran a hand through his silver hair which fell over his eyes, walking out of the room quickly. The scent of perfume filled the entire room, clogging his nose and making it hard to breathe. How that woman lived through such things, and wanted more of it, was a complete riddle to him. 

He stepped out of the mansion, the weather dreary and dull this morning. He couldn?t blame it; he, too, felt the misery of today?s people wash over him. Why they were so miserable, no one knew. It was just an emotion that seemed to overflow. _Horrible._

?H-hey, Yozora-san!? a familiar voice called out to him, sounding panicky. Zesuto, the brat from Fuzengakure, if he remembered correctly (and he always did), ran up to him, face flushed and out of breath, evident from his heavy breathing and flared nostrils. ?Are you busy right now??

Tensei frowned. 

?I have read many books, Zesuto, and if that?s your way of indirectly asking me if I?m free to go on a date with you, I?m sorry to say that I?m not interested in either genders.?

Zesuto?s jaw hung open. He shook his head violently, like a dog shaking off water, gobsmacked. 

?No, no, no! It?s not like that!? he exclaimed, repulsed. ?I meant, were you free for a friendly spar??

?? when you put it like that, I just might be.?

It had been ages since he had last fought in a proper spar, his verbal efficiency leaving no need for him to use physical force. He twirled the twin daggers he had attach at his hip. _Apathy._ A perfect name for such precious weapons; the user, nor did the weapon, care about inflicting damage on the prey. All they cared about was their own goals. Complete apathy to the world around them, unless it called for it. It was about time he had tested them out, and Zesuto?s analysis was long-due. 

Now, he would truly find out whether the boy was suitable or not.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2013)

*The Kid
Dice Rollin'*

Neurons in the brain firing, adrenaline pumping, heart slowing down, this was the kind of alertness and energy one can only call upon in the stressful battle scenario. The problem is that when you?re that sharp and focused on the enemies coming at you the proposition of a non threatening entity being one such enemy is not within your realm of possibility. This was the case now as The Kid was a deer caught in headlights, not only was there a kid who was at the very least a half decade younger than himself joining the fray, but he had launched a sphere of water from his windpipe at the elder swashbuckler. This wasn?t the first time The Kid had seen someone use ninjutsu but that didn?t ease the shock and awe factor, but that was soon replaced by true breathlessness.

*DIRECT HIT! SUPER EFFECTIVE!*

It was like a sledgehammer had been smashed across his belly. No muscle contraction took place until it was too late, he was airborne and defenseless. The Kid's consciousness would have faded but he had the proper temperament for a sortie. He shifted his momentum corkscrewing in the air so his back would now take the brunt of the second cannonball. The result sent him hurdling into the unforgiving ground as the last attack floated over him. Tiny wisps of translucence blurred the argent buccaneer's vision as he scurried comically and helplessly to his feet, looking like a dog digging for a bone in the dirt.

By this time the weird monk guy with the edicts would be back on his feet and the little kid who could disperse ordinance made of water would be on Vora. 

*PLAY THROUGH THE PAIN AND BITE!!!!!*

"Bloody hell one on one I'd lose to that little sodding monkey..."

No delusions of grandeur filled his mind, what good would that do? Fact was it wasn't one on one it was two on one on one apparently. Taking the few spare seconds he had The Kid dipped down into a runner's position there was no way he could take much more... he began taking snap shots of the scene before him within his mind and going through the different battle scenarios in his head. The biggest threat as it turned out was the little kid and while it wasn't sporting to go all out on a child The Kid was a pirate at the end of the day. A one trick pony pirate and he was going to ride that trick like Seth Rogen's dice move in Knocked Up....

*KURO*

The Kid was within Haranubi's shadow back to back with the child. Using his more developed stature, The Kid twisted and attempted to maximize his height and drive down into the lower plane of Hara's trap muscle.​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 8, 2013)

Hirari Hyuuga
Desperate Memories
Liquid Time














The night struck the land, bathing it in its radiant darkness, while she sat on her bed legs pressed up her chest, and hands curled up around them. The room was darkened and the lightning was only provided by the screen of the television before her, her eyes reflecting the light, witnessing the program that hailed on the screen, but not really paying any mind to it. Her thought had been placed somewhere else, somewhere completely different, and it troubled her. Troubled the soul and her way of thought, her face dug into her arms as she began to ponder, around a week ago a boy no older than her had approached her. She remembered his mien to well that day, anger roamed through the pure pearl shaded eyes of his, the emanating sense that continued brewing through him as he spoke about my father, the unease that continued to brew within me as he spoke. I noted, he held inept anger seeded within him. And the more I noted his eyes peer on me; I could tell this boy hated me. He despised me and my father. 


And I?m brought to believe that he?s purposely trying to place me and my father at each other?s throats, but then again, why the unease? Why the waiting? Would he be branded a traitor if father found out about what he had told me? Or is already one and I?m not being told so? Every time I see him it?s the same, the memory continues to crawl into my mind, and that day doesn?t escape my thoughts. He holds anger against my father, but I also noted within that wool of anger he has buried within, there was a slight shred of truth to all of it. He made analogies, and ideas I myself was most likely aware of. But he should know that I wouldn?t simply agree to that, he asked me to murder my own flesh and blood, the man who raised me and cared for me for a total of 15 years? 


This wasn?t any walk in the park. Father once told me anger would be the downfall of any mortal. And at this point I only see that inept anger crawl through you Haruto. I can see, see that the idea of mediocrity had molded your thought, and you allowed yourself to be cast out of society as a whole. You see yourself as useless and your mind is already at that singular standpoint, your mind has been corrupted with the thought of singularity, you can?t progress not because you desire it, but because you simple are incapable of so. Yes, I noted. You?re not like the others of the village, your ashamed of your clan name being hailed to you; you feel that set title is too much for you. You feel that you can?t hold a candle to us of the main branch, to use of the higher caliber.  

--To me. 

And though you?ve suffer through all the stages: 

Denial. 

Anger.

Bargaining.

 Sadness.

And Acceptance.

You were still left with that bitter taste in your soul; you were suppose to become a knight and became a peon. You are a tool to serve his king, to serve me. And that idea makes you disgusted of me. That present, you don?t care, you never did. All the time you fought through a myriad of emotions, through a myriad of thoughts that would ultimately lead you to self-destruction. But then, you told about my power, you accepted me as your savior, as the savior of the clan. And once again, I can?t deny that you held some truth in your words. You saw through things I myself was blinded to, I never questioned anything and I was always at the peak of all of the Hyuuga, of course, I was, or so, am fathers daughter. The princess of the castle mean and woman alike bend their knees to. I am their future, and Haruto knows this. But to face a man of ultimate control, power and wit like father, it?s too much of an ordeal to withstand. And even so, the thought continues to swirl at the back of my mind. To crumble each sense of truth I held dear, and my eyes had been either opened or fooled. I don?t know who to believe anymore and I can no longer relax like I did. 

But then again, this could just be an unfortunate even. This could all be just some trick in Haruto?s part. I and he were never close, why should I believe anything he says? He?s simply a boy with too many things wrong in his head. No proof to back up his words. But then again, he seems all to calm about the situation. What does he know that I don?t? 


Oh, of course I already know the answer to that. I?m better than what I?d like to believe and he sees it. Father sees it; mother and everyone see it so clearly. And yet I myself am reluctant to believe it. Well, not matter. I bet things will pick up soon enough. 


She stood up and walked towards the TV. Turned it off and crawled back to bed.


_?What to do??_​


----------



## Island (Jun 8, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Downtown Kirigakure

What was that? How did he do that? One moment, he?s standing at range, and the next, he?s right behind Hara, driving his elbow into his back. Was he really that fast? No, it couldn?t have been. Hara should have been able to follow his movement, even if he wasn?t about to react to it. More importantly, however, _I_ should have been able to follow his movement. That left me with one troubling conclusion. Either this guy was really that fast, or he was using some kind of space-time jutsu.

And the last time I encountered somebody using a space-time jutsu?

Hara! I think you should get out of here.

Of course, he didn?t have enough time to react. Just as Hara realized what was going on, it was too late for him to do anything: the foreign man smashed his elbow into Hara?s trapezius, jut between where the neck meets the upper back. A combination of the foreign man?s immense size and stature along with his superior strength forced Hara to buckle downward and tumble forward.

*Smaaaaack!*

Hara?s face collided with the pavement.

Hara? Hara?! _Haraaaa_!


----------



## Island (Jun 8, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Southern Training Field
Seals Training (1/6)
Liquid Time

I won?t break.

I _won?t_ lose.

My opponent struck me across the face, and I tumbled backwards. Then he struck me in my stomach, and I keeled forward. Finally he elbowed me in the head, and I went down. My face collided with the ground, and I got a mouthful of dirt. What was I supposed to do? How was I supposed to do this? I felt him drive his sandal into my back, and let out a yelp.

?Hirari-kun.? He pressed even harder. ?You were not quick enough.?

No Gentle Fist.

No Hard Fist.

No Taijutsu.

He released pressure and allowed me to get back to my feet. Slowly, I rose, first getting on one knee and wiping blood from my mouth. Then I got a foot back on the ground, followed by another, and then finally, after about thirty seconds, I got back into a standing position. I trembled violently, my muscles weary, unable to go another round like this Again, what was I supposed to do? How was I supposed to do this? I was helpless without the Gentle Fist.

I couldn?t even use the Byakugan.

?Do those seals quicker next time.? Nara Shikataro commanded. ?And this won?t happen.?

I spat at the ground.

?I can?t.? I was breathing heavy, and all I could get out between breaths.

?You mean you won?t.? He corrected, preparing himself for another attack.

?I don?t even know any decent Ninjut-? I gasped for breath, having the wind suddenly knocked out of me.

Before I could even finish my sentence, Nara Shikataro dug his fist straight into my abdomen.

?That doesn?t matter.? He spoke nonchalantly. ?You have academy tricks. Use those to avoid and evade. Otherwise, this is just going to keep happening.?

?After all,? he finished up, delivering a fierce right hook to my face, ?How can you expect to learn advanced Ninjutsu if you can?t even do the most basic seals??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 8, 2013)

Flickering Blade landed on his feet gracefully, recovering from the blow with ease. Wiping away blood from the fresh cut on his chin, the assassin narrowed his eyes at the Hatake. He was undeniably good. Far more skilled than an average Genin should have been, as well as what his sources told him. Maybe... he could afford to have a little fun here. It was a rare chance that Flickering Blade ever got to cut loose in a fight.

Mirroring Shizuo's movements, Flickering Blade flicks his sword up and moves his hands into a rapid sequence of seals, ending on the seal for water jutsu. "Water style: liquid serpent strike!" Is shouted, as the assassin catches the sword, a faint hue of blue chakra flowing through the steel blade of his weapon. With blinding speed, the assassin disappeared from Shizuo's sight, emerging in front of him moments later, blade already in mid-lunge.

Before the lunge completed however, the steel of his weapon and the chakra coating it mixed together, becoming just a blade of pure, blue chakra... which then proceeded to shoot out, striking Shizuo's chest with tremendous force.

===

_SEALS 1/6_

One day, my grandpa requested something very strange from me. "Jeeha, show me the hand seals required for katon: gōkakyū no jutsu." He ordered, quite suddenly during one of our training sessions. 

I blinked for a moment. We almost never did seals, and I had gotten so used to just forming the ball of fire around my hand that I had actually completely forgotten the seals required for it. But I couldn't tell him that. "Why? I can just do it witho-" I began, but was quickly cut off by him again.

"Just do it." He said, leaving me no room to reply.

I moved my hands, clumsily forming the seals. I think it started with the monkey... and then the boar, and then the tiger. I knew the tiger seal was there, at least, because that was the seal I used for all my other katon techniques. Finishing the sequence of seals, I gather and mould chakra inside my stomach, before expelling it: "Katon: gōkakyū no jutsu!" The result was not spectacular. What I released was not a fireball, but rather, a small whisp of fire. 

My grandpa sighed, and just shook his head. "Ridiculous. My grandson and successor cannot even do the seals for a basic C-rank technique."

"Successor? What do you mean successor?" I blinked. "How can I be your successor? I'm nowhere near as strong as you!" Living up to his legacy alone was difficult enough, but becoming his successor? That was a ridiculous amount of pressure, and I was nowhere near ready enough to handle it. 

"That's irrelevant. You have plenty of time to grow. But the point is, how can I expect you to be the inheritor of the Enlightenment of Ember and Flames if you cannot properly perform even the most basic of ninjutsu?" He shakes his head. "A war is starting soon, Jeeha. And you need to be as prepared as possible for it."

I stay silent.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 8, 2013)

*Hatake Shizuo
*_Breaking the Seal _- The Forest of Death

Shizuo gritted his teeth, the feeling of being struck in the chest by a powerful water aspected attack doing so much to him all at once.  It wasn't an experience he wanted to relive, and his eyes rolled back as he felt it once more, and slam into a nearby tree from the force.  He contemplated trying to run, but realized he couldn't without Cenn being at risk.  He wouldn't come out from behind the tree without Shizuo coming back for him, and he couldn't call out to him.  Angrily, the Hatake cast a questioning gaze at his masked opponent, unsure what this was all about.  Then, he shakes his head, standing slowly.  He takes a shiny, jet black pill from his ninja pouch...and slowly begins to sway.  He drops his tanto, and begins to rock back and forth, the color to his eyes gone, now replaced by pure whites.  The mute had an odd smirk on his face...and then all at once he rushed at Flickering Blade, for the first time in his life actually using his signature fighting style while intoxicated.


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 9, 2013)

*Land of Fire, near the border*

*Strength training 2/6*

Tengen started to feel better. His muscles didn't hurt quite as bad as before. Doing push-ups with weights on his back no longer required working through the pain. Now that his body had gotten a little stronger, he had started practicing swinging his sword with one hand. It looked ridiculous.

Not even one swing looked like an actual threat. Even an extremely optimistic drunk would've shaken his head in shame. It surprised Tengen. Swinging his sword around with two hands was so easy compared to this. And he could do that with weights on it! This felt like trying to look deadly with a bag of potatoes.

After hours of doing the same thing, Tengen through his sword down and went for a swim. It really was incredible. Why was this so hard? And how on earth did he not get better at this. And now he had to change arms. Tengen wasn't an expert on training. But training the same side all the time was a bad idea.

When he got back to the shore, Tengen started swinging with his left. His sword hit the ground. Oh good god. These were going to be an embarassing couple of hours. Part of him started wishing for a good ambush or something.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 9, 2013)

Flickering Blade retreated on instinct as the boy charged at him, using a foot technique taught to him by his master in conjunction with Shunshin. "What the hell?" He frowned, looking at Shizuo. It was almost as if he was fighting a completely different opponent now. And what were up with his eyes? "This requires further investigation." He concluded. Touching down vertically on a tree, using chakra to stick to it, Flickering Blade once again charges his blade with chakra, and then leaps off, disappearing in a flicker.

An then in an instant the assassin was directly above Shizuo, his blade swinging down on his shoulder, the blade having turned into a long flowing blade of water, a smoke bomb readied in his other hand in case the attack went amiss.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2013)

Sanae-

The ramen had filled him up and that was good enough for right now. "Well then, I guess i'll be going sir." Sanae leaped down off his chair and looked around. "Eh. why not." Disappearing in a puff of smoke, "Alright." Sanae looked over the village from his vantage point, he was high above the city... kind of, he was on another building two blocks over. "There's gotta be something fun to do in this town..." He rubbed his chin, he wanted to pull a prank, that would be a lot of fun... but how would he pull a prank now, he knew they were watching him. 

"Alright." He sat down and started to think on it... either pull a prank or get a pet, one of the two must happen today... the weighing of the options... "Prank is funny, pet is fun." He thought, trying to discern which of the two would be best suited for him that day. "Alright, It's decided, today i will get me a pet bunny!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 9, 2013)

_SEALS 2/6_

My grandpa's training was crazy. "If this was a real battle, you would have been long dead by now!" My grandpa shouted behind a thick layer of smoke, created by one of his fireballs. "How are you ever going to improve at this rate?!" I was probably going to be _dead_ at this rate.

The challenge here was to be able to avoid and survive grandpa's attacks for as long as possible using my academy jutsu, and to hit the dummy behind him with a fireball. Which used seals. "Can't you go a little easier on me?" I complained, going through a sequence of seals for bunshin no jutsu. It'd been so long since I'd actually used clones that I almost forgot completely what the seals were. Thankfully, the academy managed to nail the seal sequence into me enough that I eventually managed to recall them after a few burns.

"Fool!" I heard him shout. "Do you think you can ask that in the middle of a battle against an enemy?" And then another fireball launched at me before I could reply back. I held the seal as I jumped out the way, landing in a safe spot as the ball of fire exploded on the ground where I once stood. The problem here was that I couldn't see my grandpa at all, so I had no idea where his attacks would come from. On the other hand, his jutsu were large enough to actually catch me if I wasn't careful enough. I release my chakra, and quickly create a clone, sending it running towards my grandpa, while I flank. Hopefully this would work...

The plan was in two layers. Distract him with a clone, while I approach from the side. This wouldn't be enough to trick him, so I would use kawarimi once my grandpa noticed to replace myself with a log I had set up earlier, then while he's in shock, I'll strike with a fireball.


----------



## Island (Jun 9, 2013)

*???*
Forest of Death
It's All About _Heart_

The assassin knocked around Shizuo bout after bout before finally slamming the youngman into a tree. It appeared as if he was trapped, unable win and unable to run. He _could_ outrun his attacker, but _would he_? Even if that meant leaving Cenn behind? Of course not. The young man knew that the only thing he could do was fight, even if the fight was unwinnable. Showing his resolve, he got back up and prepared to continue by producing an alcohol pill from his pouch, consuming it, and activating one of his most secret techniques: the Drunken Fist fighting style! When he began to teeter and sway under the influence of the pill and finally charged, it was no surprise that his attacker, Flickering Blade was confused by such a strange and unorthodox style...

This prompted the assassin to retreat back to the safety of the trees, using a traditional tree climbing technique to stand vertically along the trunk. There, he reassessed and reevaluated the situation, trying to figure out how to go about defeating Shizuo in his drunken state. After a couple moments of analysis, he decided on something, recharged his blade with chakra, and dropped off the tree trunk. Instead of dropping straight down, however, he disappeared in a flickering blue…

Reappearing just a few feet above Shizuo!

*“DYNAMMMIC ENTRYYY!”* Fightin’ Brawly bellowed, suddenly emerging onto the scene!

However, instead of colliding with Flickering Blade as one might expect, his leg went sandal-first right into Shizuo’s face, propelling the young man across the battlefield and into a nearby tree! Then, with the reverse momentum produced by colliding with Shizuo, Fightin' Brawly redirected his body upward to where Flickering Blade planned to come down on the white-haired boy!

*“HYAAAAH!”* He let out a fierce battlecry, performing an upward grapple for Flickering Blade's chest!

Flickering Blade, unable to react to Fightin’ Brawly’s sudden appearance and swift movements, was helpless to prevent the man from digging his hand straight into his ribcage and out the other side! He releases a gargled yelp from his mouth and flailed wildly for a couple seconds before going limp as gravity brought the two of them back down onto the forest floor. Fightin’ Brawly, with his forearm still encased in Flickering Blade’s torso and still holding the would-be kidnapper up into the sky, turned to Shizuo, who, because of Dynamic Entry’s very sudden impact against his face, would be sobering up by now…

“You don’t need *ALCOHOL* to win the day, Shizuo-kun.” He exclaimed, rising Flickering Blade’s corpse up into the air and watching it smack hard against the dirt.

“You just need* HEART*!” He raised his now blood-drenched and scarlet hand to reveal a still-beating human heart clenched between his fingers.

*“Bwahahaha.”* He chuckled heartily.


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 10, 2013)

*Land of Fire, near the border*

*Strength training 3/6*

If Tengen had been writing a diary, it would've said: day three. Still no progress. It really was incredible just how bad he was. Or was it just impossible for him to  acquire any skills he wasn't 'programmed' with. Just that thought was enough to knock him on his feet. Could that be possible? Could it be that it was impossible to break through the limits set by his creators?

No, he shouldn't think like that. Appearantly him being alive was surprising already to them. People always thought how he was a stubborn oaf. Well, now was the time to prove just how stubborn he was. With renewed strength, Tengen picked up his sword with his left hand. It was time to switch it up.

The next hours were like a dream, or some kind of trance. Next thing Tengen knew, the sun was going down. When he had started, leaves had been all around him. And now, where he had been continually swinging his sword, the leaves had been separated by a nearly perfect straight line. For the first time in his life, Tengen was surprised by himself


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jun 10, 2013)

Kateshi M. Toriyama
D Rank Mission: Goose Hunt pt. 3

*~2 hours later~*

Miwa had finally recollected 14 gooses after the period of time . The boy walked with a full bag of preserved dead bird bodies on his back as the wind blew dragging the falling leaves through the air and swaying Miwa's side to side. The sun was about to set, the sky had a color of orange peach and the clouds were pink as cotton candy. The pigment leaves of the tree's changed in tone as well in reflection to the setting sun. He was almost done with his mission. One more goose and it'll be done. He walked around looking for one last goose. Time passed by, but the boy couldn't find white bird, but then... 












All of the sudden wind started blow harder towards the back of Kateshi, as the next wave became more violent than the one before. The boy started hear the sound of wings flapping from the direction where the wind was coming from. He turned around to see what causing all the commotion and what he found was something unreal. Four times his size, having a white feathered coat and wings winging side to side keeping it in the air. The boy's eyes widen unable to believe his eyes. It was a giant goose. It was just incredible. It's flaps were so powerful that it that it created tempest of winds that moved all the trees' branches in its path. The goose had been seeking the boy for having ended its neighbors to their death and plans to repay the boy equal. The goose gave a powerful of threat towards the boy sentencing his death.

"Quakhoooooooook!!!!"

The giant bird extended its wings and focused its energy in one big flap towards Miwa, creating a violent gust. The boy reacted fast and covered his body by crossing his arms in front of his upper chest and head, centering all his weight to the ground to not his balance. Leaves were blown away, dirt was spread all around but the boy wouldn't give. His hair and clothing moved around to every side because of the tremendous tempest and his eyes squinted unable to see clearly. After the gust had passed he let down arms to look at the beast. The goose was enraged and charged at the him. The bird tackled the boy with all its might, pushing him away against a nearby tree. He felt the hard wood hit his back, making force air out of his mouth as the bird increased the distance between them by a few feet. Miwa glared the bird with a frown upon his face. There was no way he was going to die by a big stupid bird. His put down the bag a corpses under tree so he wouldn't lose it and then ran towards the goose. The goose looked at him as he jumped and attempted to air kick him on the face but the bird reacted by "ducking" and dodged the attack. It then flapped it wings once again to gain some elevation. The boy quickly turned around and was meet by the giant bird. The bird used its finned feet to create a barrage of kicks and attempt to finish him odd with its big nails, making some of its feathers fall off as it flapped its wings. The boy dodge each kick by moving his body side to side and then back flipping away. The bird's feet touched the ground and attacked him with its beak  continuously, moving its head back and forward. He used the same dodging pattern as before and by timing the bird's next attack, he hit the goose of the right side of its face. then he lowered his body, putting both hands on the floor. He makes a spinning kick, using his hands as a base and sweeps the bird off its feet.

"Reppu."

He said. The bird was about to fall on its hide but it quickly retaliated by flapping its wings he avoided the ground and pushed back Takeshi, causing him to slide his back against the ground. The Giant goose has had it with the boy and fly up to the sky to use a big amount of momentum on its last attack. Takeshi stood up and looked at bird trying to prepare its most devastating attack. He was not going to let it get the chance, he had to finish this battle now. It was time to use his jutsu. He gathered up his chakra and joined his hands together like a clap. His chakra, when separating his hands from each other, glowed a teal colored flare thus creating to long spears. He aimed at the skyward giant goose having both spears on each hand. It was do or  die. He launched both spears to the bird hoping that his plan wouldn't faltered. The spears didn't hit the bird, instead it went by it going higher than the goose, so the creature continued its route, not changing it course. That's what the boy wanted. He abruptly started to perform a sequence of hand signs channeling his chakra to the higher spears. 

"Yari no namida!"

He said so full of courage as his chakra shattered the spears into pieces, taking a wide range, wide enough to take bird's whole body. Gravity plummeted the small shards of ice at the bird body like rain. The shard hit the bird in very section of its body some even cutting it but sadly for bird one got to its eyes. This caused the bird fall down from the sky unable to withstand the painful cold ice. Takeshi jumped up to a tree branch to his right putting his hand on his side, grabbing his sword, preparing himself for the final blow.  The bird crashed to the dirt filled ground slowly trying to get up and recover from it wounds. Right then Kateshi jumped from the tree branch on to the bird's back. He twisted his wrist pointing his katana downwards and placed his hand on the now top of the blade's hilt and forced it down, stabbing it on the goose's spine all the way through to its longue. 

"Quakhooook!!....."

The bird screamed for the last time releasing its final breath. The boy had defeated the great creature and took its life, joining its soul with the rest of its fallen brethren. The body stopped moving, vacant of life. He pulled the sword out making some blood gush out of the corpse. The blade was stained by animal blood as well as the boy's shoes. The boy got off the birds back and looked down upon it with respect and spoke.

"You were a great adversary, but it's over."

Miwa put away his sword back to its sheath and walked over to the tree where he had left the other goose corpses and picked it up, holding it on its back. He gaze back at the great bird and decided that his job was done. That victory gave him his 15th goose. He thought to himself in joyful matter "The chef won't believe this when give him his order." and smiled.

*MISSION COMPLETE*​


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 10, 2013)

*Land of Fire*

*Strength training 4/6*

Tengen was getting better. He felt it. He saw it. Every time his blade pierced the air, the speed could be felt. It felt incredible, swinging his enormous sword with one hand. Of course it would never get as good as with two hands. Tengen wanted to test swinging his sword with two hands again. But it was not yet the time. Now that this was going okay, it was time for the next step.

He had cut some wood and tied the logs to his sword. The weight had increased significantly. Now lifting his sword alone became a chore. But he kept swinging. The pain in his arm felt good. It felt like growing strength.

Tengen got tired after about two hours. He then proceeded to go for a swim. Swimming required the use of all muscles, and that way ensured his body was still able to work together. When he got back to the shore, he took the logs he had tied to his legs, bound them together and started lifting them and running. He had to train all of his muscles. Get stronger.

Tengen had started using soaked logs for every training routine. They were easier to tie to something than rocks and when they had taken in some water, really heavy and perfect for strength training. This was what Tengen loved. Learning stuff from experience and not from some o-so-smart trainer.


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Jun 10, 2013)

Riku Godwave

Beginning

It was a bright morning when, I walk away from my home; I stop for a moment and see my family?s restaurant for the last time. The double doors (also called a French door) is made of a durable dark walnut wood, the walls are made from the same type of wood but a brighter color, the second floors is a attic use for stashing extra tables, chairs, and old models of how the restaurant was going to be, the building has 2 floors and it can fit about 10 families all in one time. Behind the restaurant was my small home, the building was colored with white, the door has a metallic grey color.

  I looked forward and continued to walk away from the restaurant; I looked back with a smile, and yet I didn?t want to leave with fear in my heart thinking ?what would happen to me after leaving my home? would I die of starvation?? I slap myself with both of my hands saying:

I can?t be scared to leave home; this is the choice I made so I have to deal with the responsibilities when they come! 

After that I went walking aimlessly thru out the village doing nothing I notes that the street of Konoha was lively full of different types of colors, building and people. In a corner of my eyes I see a restaurant with a bright yellow neon sign saying ?Dakku Restaurant!! We get fresh Ducks meat each day!? a tall building with probably 3 floors or more. The restaurant?s color was a somewhat dark bluish and the neon sign was in a shape of a duck with his right wing making a salute.

With a comedic-serious grin I said 

Huh? A Duck Restaurant? efing competition?

As soon I said that the owner looked thru the window looked at me, came outside and said to me ?HEY aren?t you the son of Yami Godwave?!?! If you are come inside!!

With a surprise expression I mumble to myself: ?Looks like my father knows this man??  I followed the old man inside and as soon I entered the door I crashed with someone who looked like a young hunter who finished hunting his pray. I lowered my head and said to him ?I?m sorry I wasn?t looking where I was going ?he looked at me and lowered his head and went off.

I wonder who he is??

I said asking who he was and the owner said to me 

Well he?s the one who brought the fresh duck to me; now son let me show you something!

The owners open the door of the kitchen and he said to me.

 Fest your eyes on my pride and joy!!


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 11, 2013)

*Land of Fire*

*Strength training 5/6*

Tengen was feeling good about this. He was now able to swing his sword with one hand comfortably. He had decided that tomorrow he would do his final day of training to practice with both hands again. But first, some basics: Taijutsu WITHOUT a sword. Punching trees was the obvious thing to do. And he wasn't going to be satisfied until leaves were falling. If there had been some kind of thought process going on, he would've realised it wasn't autumn. It was spring. Punching down the tree was more likely to occur.

Of course, it took nearly breaking every bone in his hand to figure this out. The tree he was punching was too big, too fat. There was barely a tremor when he punched as hard as he could. However, there was some sort of result. Before he had started punching, Tengen had tied a sheet around the tree to make sure he didn't get splinters in his hand. When he removed it, the tree looked pretty damaged.

Tengen followed it up with kicks. Same spot on the same tree. Every time it started hurting Tengen switched between kicks and punches. Again however, eventually it would just be damaging to continue doing this, so Tengen took a couple of logs, put them on his back and started running and jumping around the lake. Three rounds. That was the aim.

He did three and a half. The last half he was walking. Really slowly. When he got back to his base camp, he crashed to the ground. It was really dark by the time he managed to make a fire and something to eat. Tomorrow, it was his final day of training. And then? Back to Kirigakure? Tengen wasn't sure yet. He could go to Otogakure. Find other people who had helped to 'create' him. But even to him, that sounded foolish. He had no plan once he would find them. Killing them wouldn't help him any further. And strangely, he had no real desire to get answers. Or was this programmed into him?

All that thinking made his head hurt. First he would get back to Kirigakure. From there, he would figure things out.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 12, 2013)

Konoha

Hiro Yagami 

The Return of The Burning Dragon

"I wonder if I could get away with stopping by my place before reporting in." The blond asked no one in particular. The redheaded brat walking behind her never listened so t certainly wasn't directed at him. "We were gone so long though, outside of having to clue in the brass about our findings.... We must've missed a lot." 

"Blegh who cares about all that." Apparently he was paying attention. "A supporting cast filled with no names, rip offs, sneak dissers and all dat shit I don't like...... As the great poet Kage Keef once said." The reference was lost on the jounin, she wasn't into all that rap ninja nonsense. "Shit only got real just now, as the main character finally takes the stage and will make the world burn and tremble in his wake."

"Oh boy, not this again." A sigh followed, the most deadly beast in all the ninja realms reared it's head...... The little dragon's overinflated ego. 

"All in good time though, the journey has made me hungry and rather smelly so how about the two of us head back your place, grab some strawberries.....Some whip cream..... Get into the tub, let it get all suddsy and all that good shit and maybe if you play your cards right there might even be some crazy hot hanky panky in it for you?"

........

"Hmmm?" He had only glanced away for a second, those golden eyes had been locked in on his sensei's booty the whole time except that one moment, but apparently that had been enough for the Namikaze to ditch her disciple. "Rikududammit!" He pieced it all together. He had been too damn seductive, he had sent her racing back to her place so that she could do all kinds of naughty things with his funparts and in her haste she left Hiro behind. The worst thing about it, he had didn't know where she lived.

"It looks like I will have to put these to work later?" He wiggled his fingers in front of his face. He caught himself late. "Wow......I meant to go through my mom's adressbook!" He shot a few glances around, he hoped nobody overheard him. That looked real bad, convinced that nobody witnessed it Hiro hurried up and made it back to his palace. 

He took the quick route, and didn't even bother to use the door. Why carry a key or be dependent on someone opening the door for you when you could just go through a window. He had to be careful avoiding leaving any more scorch marks so using ninja spider walking jutsu or whatever it was called, was a no no. So Hiro to employ all of his ninja skills and athletic ability to go over the wall, the tree in the yard and make it up to his bedroom window.

He dropped his bad and cuddled his sore feet, since his tendency to burn through his shoes forced him to barefoot and on long journeys that was killer on his feet, with his fluffy bunny slippers and before he even got around to making it out of his room, the door was pushed open and he was suddenly mauled by a purplehaired demon.

"My babyboy was gone for so long!" Hikari had wrapped her 'babyboy' in a bearhug and hoisted the brat up in the air. 

"Hmmmm boobs." He mumbled from between that heavenly valley he was pressed into. Hey she wasn't his mom by blood, there was no reason those things had to go to waste as his dad was too busy with work and always neglected those puppies. 

"Ew you reek." She dropped him as she scrunched her nose, she was looking his disheveled appearance over for a minute but then noticed something about herself. "Did......Did you just unhook my bra strap?" 

In that short moment she turned her head away from him and secured her bra again, Hiro had a devious glint with a matching smirk on his face as he wiggled his lightning fast fingers around. By the time she turned back to him he was doing his best innocent looking 'I don't know what you're talking about' -routine while he gave a shrug. 

"Let's get you cleaned up."

"Eh?" He wasn't liking this, edging back as she closed in on him. She wouldn't?! Would she? He wasn't a baby anymore.

Ten minutes later

As it turned out, she would. There was, in the tub. This wasn't how he was hoping it would be with sensei earlier, his mommy just dropped him into this bad and while he had pictured the bubbles...... The rubber ducky and the BLT sandwich didn't belong in his fantasy. He grumbled as rubbed the shampoo into his hair. When the ducky floated into him, those painted black eyes mocking him, he smacked it and sent it flying across the bathroom. 

SQUAK!

Hikari stepped on it as she entered the bathroom to check up on her babyboy, spun on her heel though as if she remembered something. She returned a few minutes later with a rubber dragon. "Here baby, can't have bad time without Hiro Junior." 

SPLASH

Hiro grumbled some more, this was so embarrassing........ Though as he sank down and let the bubbles swallow him up, the dragon toy did go under with him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 13, 2013)

As Sanae walked to the pet shop he decided to change his mind. "No... I shouldn't go get a pet..." He rubbed his chin. "Man what to do." He groaned and rubbed his head, it was so boring out... he wanted to do something, anything that was something to do... Just give him something... "If i don't do something i think... i might wither away and die..." He thought to himself, groaning at the thought of dying from not doing anything... "Can you die from boredom? Is it possible!?" Sanae crouched down gripping his head. "It could be... that i am... dying of boredom right now..." He ran off, "MUST FIND SOMETHING TO DO!" Sanae desperately searched around town, trying to find anything... something... just give him a ball and some string and he would call it good! But his search had yielded no fruit. 

Sanae soon found someone familiar... He was at the park, with a girl... Well that didn't matter to Sanae, he rushed towards Akira and grabbed him. "Guh... Sorry Rika!!!" Akira shouted, as Sanae dragged him away at top speed. "Come on Akira! we're going to go do... something!" He laughed, leaping over a trashcan. "What are we going to go do?" Akira blinked, "SOMETHING!!!!!!!"


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 13, 2013)

*Land of Fire*

*Strength training 6/6*

Last day of training. Finally. Tengen always had been strict on himself. He knew himself good enough to know he wasn't the smartest guy around. So he made plans. Fail to plan and you plan to fail, that's what he often told himself. And now, it was time for the big test. He had trained every muscle in his body to become stronger. Now it came down to testing how much better he had become.

Tengen did a few test slashes with two hands first. It felt good. Next think was cutting something. The logs he had been training with seemed the obvious choice, so Tengen threw one of them in the air and slashed. Hitting the log felt like cutting paper. This was good. He had gotten much, much stronger.

The entire day he spent chopping up logs, trees and anything else he could find. It felt good. Like he was on the hunt. Tengen knew that while his speed wasn't any better, he could work around it. One hit of his sword and any opponent would bite the dust, he told himself.

During his almost automatic cutting exercises, it felt like a fog was lifting in his head. He liked this feeling. This animalistic, simple feeling of being a predator, alert and aware of all his senses. Acquiring new skills and abilities was good. It helped him move away from what he was created to be. A new path that only he would decide.

The next morning Tengen left. Back to Kirigakure. There he would figure things out. Do a few missions. But one day, he would come after all those other 'scientists'.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 15, 2013)

Jin and Hanako
Memories Hurt
Bitter-Sweet:
 I’d love to remember you again, but with all the lies















I remember, yeah, two years ago I sat down at the edge of the house with Hanako beside me, tonight was the night where I was about to graduate from the Academy. The moon was brilliant that night, and Hanako dressed in a white Kimono with velvet red colored flowers adding to its beauty, her haired adorned with a lotus flower pin and a long pigtail that reached her back, while we sat at the side of each other I was reminded of peace, while at those day I knew nothing still of when I was a kid, I remember those stars that gleamed in space, and the moon whom just placed itself in the middle of the world. Yes, such a spectacle is viewed very much constantly, but tonight made it special. I can’t recall why, but when I remind myself of that day, I’m brought to a smile. Warm and charmingly, I stared up at this girl: My mentor, my Sensei, my very reason for being in this world. 


No. She’s the only person I grew close to, the only woman I’ve ever solely considered giving my life for. She’s the only one who’s roamed my memories, the only girl whom I can remember and smile about. She’s the one who’s lead me through the bits and pieces of life. She Taught me how to remember again, and also how to forget. Things I’ve now long held close, but never knew it myself. I was oblivious to everything that surrounded me, no not really. More so I avoided everything. I was stuck in the present, never thought of tomorrow, never believed in a future, or in a past for that matter, but still so I remembered her face. Her smile and that Kimono she wore on that day. But what always stuck on me was that conversation, something that I regret to this day. 


While the stars were our only light, and we sat here in silence, Hanako commenced. Her words… as soft and tranquil as that very night. While not even the sounds of the breeze could be heard, I only noted one thing. I noted many things, but one of them stuck out. It stuck out like a sore thumb, stuck out like talent, stuck out like if it was destined to shine in the darkness. I remembered thinking that at this moment, this moment was an instance where time had stopped, a photograph of eternity. A canvas where we had been eternal and the first time I thought… The first time I actually believed secretly that…

_“This would be a wonderful place to love someone.”_


To me, she was my sister. She and I always shared that bond, the only true friend I’ve made. And I thought that, no matter the distance, no matter the progress or the thoughts. No matter how much time had passed, she and I were beyond all those. Our relationship was farther than what I hope for any human to comprehend. Would I say that it transcends reality itself? I would say not even Madara himself could break us apart. I truly believed that. 

But I also hate that day. 

It’s because at this current juncture in my life, all those thoughts are making me doubtful. Right now, I don’t understand. She and I went to fight a beast, she and I fought a beast, I got seal with the beast and she… 

I haven’t seen her in a total now of three months now. 

She and I, our goal, simple and childish, was to eradicate the bijju, starting with, now my demon, Son Goku. And as you can plainly see, it failed miserably. Yeah, but then again, knowing that she was there, at fault, the one who orchestrated everything, I can’t blame her. Not at all. Her memories keep bringing smiles, small chuckles that leave me embarrassed to have left them out in the open. She roams my dreams, and my memory. 

I remember, that in that day of my graduation was also the festival, she and I had just arrived and sat on the edge of the house, we looked at the sky while I at times swayed my eyes towards the side to admire Hanako who sat next to me dressed with clothing I never expect her to wear, awed I was, happy I was. Emotion that roamed me at that day could not be explained now, two years after, but even so, I knew it was good. At one point her eyes noted and our glances met, with a smile she replied and I looked away flustered. I remember thinking ‘What is she thought I was some creep?’ but she and I began to talk. I remember it all, the conversation we had, and how it began. It was so… simple. So easy and just… simple.

“Hey, Jin. How do you feel? I bet you’re pretty happy that you managed to pass.”

“I suppose. I don’t feel like I did anything special though.”

“Don’t talk like that now.”

“…Sorry.”

A moment of silence.

“Jin?”

“Yeah?”

“If the world is engulfed in flames… would you risk it all and save me?”

I remember that I didn’t know how to question that, I kept on looking at her, a stare that told my confusion. And she laughed and turned once again. Don’t get me wrong, I knew what it meant, but I didn’t know the answer and became silent, soon as I opened my mouth and wanted to voice out my thoughts, the sky began to gleam in an array of colors, explosions that spread across the unmapped roads know as the sky. Fireworks, spreading a crackling into shreds of tiny sparkling lights, forming shapes and forms alluring to my eyes, and there I now remember that I forgot what we spoke. Indulging in the spectacle before me, I forgot Hanako was there, and soon when morning struck the next day there was a letter in the room that said ‘I won’t be back for awhile, take care.’ The handwriting was Hanako’s and she had gone on an adventure for a total of two years, one-hundred and seventy eight days straight, and I saw her on that day. After two years of not even letter sent to my home, of two years of loneliness bellowing at my door, at me. 

Well, mattered not, because I knew she and I were close. She and I were so close; distance didn’t stop our hearts from reminding ourselves of the other. And that made the day worth progressing through it. I was a kid after all, I’m not saying I consider myself and adult either but, I grew close to my ‘sister’. I grew so close that I could say I missed her, and now, she and I were reunited again, and so, like I believed, not a single moment did I believe that we grew apart and it was like so. Even after a two year gap we still remained like we were. But now… I’m not so sure.

Today, at present… She stood before me, with the warmest smile I’ve ever seen and she said.

“Long time no see.”

Dead at night. And she stood there, speaking those words. And me, with a burning sadness and hatred brewing within me. Now, we were enemies.

And that idea… I loathe it. 
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2013)

_Konoha's Outbreak
Madness Begins
The Hokage's Resolve_














*Iwagakure no Sato:*

Deep within the snowy mountains, a haze of white frost and smoke covering the high peak, stood every single benefactor of White, the most powerful men assembled within a wooden structure buried beneath a sanctuary of mountains and snow. Several entities sat across a round table that towered the size of a training field, their own sayings projected to the point that man and woman wouldn’t need to exclaim, their voices on the verge of shouting, of yelling loudly and obnoxiously.  

All of the men began to smirk nigh unnoticeably: they would see the change of a man who would no sooner play the world for a pitiful fool. While the men and women sat back to witness the grand event, they foresaw the actions of a single man, whose strong determination and iron-will would cause the very balance of the world to shift violently. This man was known as none other as the Hokage: Uchiha Rakiyo.

*Konohagakure no Sato:*

The desk in the Hokage's office is a timeless, treasured, artifact. This very desk goes as far back as the Third Hokage, the God of Shinobi—Hiruzen Sarutobi. If one was to make a list of the greatest shinobi to ever live, every person to sit behind this desk would be on that list. At this point in time, the man sitting behind this famed desk was unlike the others before him; he had been "cursed" from birth, as some of the old men in their eighties put it. However, out of all the varied and certainly qualified men in Konoha, there was a certain valor and gravitas this man possesed that ultimately made him a great leader, one that could never be forgotten. Men and women sat back to witness the grand event, they foresaw the actions of a single man, whose strong determination and iron-will would cause the very balance of the world to shift violently. The man with sight beyond sight, Uchiha Rakiyo.



While he pondered about what was right and what was not, there was an estranged sensation that brew within him, knowing set outcome might bring hazardous consequences, eyes held weighed with worry, closed and envisioning darkness, although a man who was not only calculated, but very much an intellectual, he knew how things would pursue after this grand masquerade had been executed. Magnificently, this had been in progress for quite the time, he would play a bargain he had never even witnessed before, but with glee stirring in his gut, he felt that this was the right course of action, the right steps to ensure prosperity for not only himself, his clan, but the entirety of the village. Yes, this was but the first step of utter peace. He was a man that followed the road that led to benevolence; he would pave roads if needed to find the suited peace. And now, a breath escaped his lungs, as he prepared himself mentally and began to forge seals with his hands, no, rather a single seal with a hand and soon a myriad of men mirrored the Kage that sat at his desk, with no a moments delay, they began to pace in the shadows, heading towards their destinations. 

To each they were all headed to promising Genin all through out the territories loyal to the Kage High Council, they made their ways through the streets veiled in the raiment only fitting for a Kage, its long whitened shroud that held the insignia of the land of Fire. The burning will that had been bequeathed throughout generations to come. Yes, this was the sign that only he of the highest ranking could bare, the responsibility of thousands upon thousands of lives. Their souls held neatly in his warmth, as he was the shield to these lands, and the sword as well. Through the shadows they moved, through the darkness they veiled themselves. Not even the most noted ninja could witness the presence of these shadows, these enigmas that surged through streets locating each their designated target.

With only the expression of dullness and thought was expressed in this firm mien, their feet coursed them to a single Genin in the village, once beyond them, they made themselves present. Towering over the children, the boys and girls that hailed from the very land of White, with a lift of his arm and a movement of his lips, he began to word the notice brought to each and every one of them.

"Do not be alarmed and my apologies for intruding upon your activity of the moment. For those of you who may not know me I am Uchiha Rakiyo, the current Hokage of Konoha."

Sullen with a bushel of enigma he let his words stretch on emphasizing his family name and title. There was no hateur present within Rakiyo's presentation just a nonchalant introduction that carried a 2000 ton title. The Hokage was appearing to a bunch of genin throughout the territories belonging to the Kage Council. Letting it sink in he continued...

"I've been keeping track of your progress and I would like to offer you an opportunity to be heroes to your country. But I would be remiss if I did not implore you to heed this warning."

The Hokage stopped as he tried to surpress his inner anguish in this moment. Knowing what he was cosigning these young men and women too. However it was necessary and they would go down as heroes, Uchiha Rakiyo, would stake his life on that. The world would know what they did if they accomplished their mission.

"A very long time ago one of the greatest shinobi in the world was a very remarkable Uchiha boy. Out of the Academy at 7, Chuunin at 10, and Jounin at 13 a very aweinspiring bundle of talent. In order to protect his country he slew those who threaten it and became a criminal in order to get closer to the true darkness of this world. That boy lost his life at the age of 21 imparting upon another the power that would help to spark the greatest age of prosperity the Five Great Shinobi countries would ever know."

"You do not know me but I know you. Some of you I've known about since you were babes and others I have never met, but I know that you can change the world. That light that I see in your hearts, in your souls, it tells me you can dwelve into Inner darkness and come out triumphant. This is not just your country asking you, this is not the Hokage imploring you, this is just a man who can see through the muck and knows the road to peace is there. I need your help."

As the shadows became grimmer, the day became darker, the smog of the clones began to slight perish, while the man extended both his arms, and claimed in awe the attention of the children, he knew, this was no simple task to be done by the meager denizens of the village, a task that could not be produced in large numbers, it was a task that had to be made by the children, those who were still green with the inexperience  of not only life, but of overall strength and inept potential, hidden within their core laid a flame powerful enough to engulf those who opposed it, this man: Uchiha, Rakiyo, knew this very well and so, planning, strings being pulled, actions being taken, he knew that the purpose of this reality, the purpose of this world, of this land of White, of this village laid rest on his shoulders, on the shoulders of the Genin. 

Yes this purpose transcended the world’s view of all; this would cause change, inevitable!  Now, these children would need to understand how this would change, he would tell them a reality so harsh that their very hearts would stop, but nevertheless, this was to bring prosperity, no, to bring peace, such an action would lead the world to a road of benevolence, where no wars would be fought, where all minds are alike.

 A Utopia.

The score was before him, and his wand would swing, he would orchestrate this masterpiece with all the might he could muster. Lands would not halt him, no matter how steep the mountain, how brave the enemy knight, how strong the king would be, he would stay true, and the Will of Fire would rage on the soul of those who will come after.

"Better tomorrows are established on sacrifice...From this point on you will all be classified as missing-nin and therfore enemy combatants. Head to the coast of Konoha where you will be met by your handler. I'm sorry it has to be this way...Good luck."​


----------



## Cjones (Jun 15, 2013)

*Marietta*​*Konoha*
_Howling Voice Approaches: An Unexpected Target IV!
A Streak of Silver
Stamina 4/6_

The javelin of ice, poised, aimed directly at the young girls heart located just behind and slightly left of the breastbone. Her sight was blurred, breathing was nothing more than a raspy gurgle as she clung to life, even with the amount of blood loss she felt?warm?very warm. The feeling was quite serene and inviting, like a lullaby that called her to sleep. Even with the gruesome pain that racked her entire body, this was bliss, a nirvana that she had only ever heard of in fairy tales. Just perhaps it would be a good idea to take a rest, here and now? A long sleep, a peaceful sleep?away from everything and everyone. That was until; a streak of silver so crystal clear was in her sights. It could only belong to one person?

"Bye, bye young bird!?

*POW*












The majestic armor of velvet and gold flew apart in jagged shards as the assassin lifted off the ground, and in a blink of an eye, flung across multiple city blocks, blasting through every single building before finding a nice body imprint some ways away from her target. The dust settled to reveal in unconscious form, bleeding from the mouth and her chest plate completely shattered, but still nonetheless alive. Traveling back to the scene of the launch, a pale white sandal appeared just at the foot of Marietta?s body. Sleeves of bright orange trailed down an outstretched arm to a clenched fist adorned with tribal markings, such power to send a human rag dolling across city blocks, from a fist alone was truly frightening.  

?That was just enough power to knock her out for awhile.? Very monotone was the voice with a soft pitch, but a certain power behind each word belonged to that of female. 

Quickly a group of four all in grab befitting those of doctors, medical ninja, appeared behind the new arrival kneeled over the young girls? body. Immediately applying what type of aid they could as they began to transport her body. 

?To think they?d do this to a simple genin.? An outraged spoke one with auburn bangs in a shrill voice. 

?I?m more surprised that she?s still able to hold on. These kids get more impressive as time goes by.? Another one, this time a man with small stubble and blue dread locks complimented as he looked down at the young girl.

Even though her vision was hazed, eyes glazed and caked with blood, Marietta stared at the back of the person standing before her. Silver hair danced in the wind, so clear was it, so bright that the sun seemed to lose some of its luster, such fine silver hair?his silver hair. 

??You?re?a pain?in?my ass?you know that?? Soon consciousness began to her claim her form, the bright silver that illuminated her vision slowly began to fade, but oddly enough it was enough to cause a small smirk to appear on her person.

?Hi...sa.s...hi.? A small inaudible mumble escaped from her mouth as she began to be carried off. 

Just as they took one step to leave the premises, a bullet ricocheted off the arm of the silver haired woman, much to the collective shock of the other medics. He arm extended, a signal for them to wait for her order. A brief standstill ensued, only for a measly couple of minutes, before the signal for them to proceed was given. Once again they came under fire, just as they were about to take off. The bullet was blocked again by a shadow clone and in a cloud of smoke the other woman was gone, a diversion, jolting off in the other direction toward the unconscious assassin. Swiftly she closed in on her target, arm arched ready to deliver a finishing blow until a flurry of bullets, in a straight line, lit up the path separating her from her target, each on scorching the earth, setting it ablaze. 

?I knew you?d choose her over the girl.? Her tone slightly mocking as stepped back. 

A cloak of brown instantly appeared before her, jet black sniper rifle brandished, causing a bit of shock from the silver haired woman. With her gain armed and pointed, she slowly retreated as she picked her partner up from the wreckage, slinging her over her shoulder. A short dance occurred between the two, tracing the other steps in a circle neither wanting to let their guard down. The sniper stared intently at the other woman across from her, the thoughts of a botch mission being on her records and her facing having been seen incensed her, but now was not the time especially since she was the one who had to show up.

??I wasn?t expecting you, the kunoichi who stands above all kunoichi, to appear. I thought we had this planned out.? She scoffed in disbelief. 

?That rifle?there?s only one other who uses that sort of style. Are you the Tsu-!?

Immediately she fired a mere distraction as she planted a smaller gun into the earth and it erupted into a wave of smoke engulfing the entire block. The woman with hair of silver took to the roof, and as the smoke cleared, they both were gone. 

?There?s no doubt, she was the disciple of the Tsuchikage.? ​


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2013)

SoulTaker said:


> While he pondered about what was right and what was not, there was an estranged sensation that brew within him, knowing set outcome might bring hazardous consequences, eyes held weighed with worry, closed and envisioning darkness, although a man who was not only calculated, but very much an intellectual, he knew how things would pursue after this grand masquerade had been executed. Magnificently, this had been in progress for quite the time, he would play a bargain he had never even witnessed before, but with glee stirring in his gut, he felt that this was the right course of action, the right steps to ensure prosperity for not only himself, his clan, but the entirety of the village. Yes, this was but the first step of utter peace. He was a man that followed the road that led to benevolence; he would pave roads if needed to find the suited peace. And now, a breath escaped his lungs, as he prepared himself mentally and began to forge seals with his hands, no, rather a single seal with a hand and soon a myriad of men mirrored the Kage that sat at his desk, with no a moments delay, they began to pace in the shadows, heading towards their destinations.
> 
> To each they were all headed to promising Genin all through out the territories loyal to the Kage High Council, they made their ways through the streets veiled in the raiment only fitting for a Kage, its long whitened shroud that held the insignia of the land of Fire. The burning will that had been bequeathed throughout generations to come. Yes, this was the sign that only he of the highest ranking could bare, the responsibility of thousands upon thousands of lives. Their souls held neatly in his warmth, as he was the shield to these lands, and the sword as well. Through the shadows they moved, through the darkness they veiled themselves. Not even the most noted ninja could witness the presence of these shadows, these enigmas that surged through streets locating each their designated target.
> 
> ...



Sanae and Akira blinked, "Eh.... wait... The hokage is here." Akira looked at Sanae. "I didn't do anything this time... i swear." The two stood and listened to their Kage... but what they heard was not the words they had wanted to hear from their kage. To become a missing ninja, to abandon your village... it was... treason, but treason to save the village? How do you preform treason to protect your village? 

"Wait... Wait... So, you want us, to leave the village? Become missing nin?" Akira blinked a bit. "Heh, good joke, you gotta be some kind of other gennin right? Playing a prank on me for all the stuff i did to you in school right? Hehehe, real funny man, good joke!" Sanae smiled a bit and slapped the Kage on his back. "It's a good one man, a good one, but come on, let's be serious here..." 

"No, Sanae... this is no joke." Akira looked down. "Please give me some time to pack. I'll gather everything up that i need and be on my way." Akira dragged Sanae with him. "C...come on man! this is too funny!" Sanae chuckled, "Good one man! GOOD ONE!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 17, 2013)

*Zenki Yuuta*

_ Dragon Fire Technique!! II - Goal achieved_


"Dragon Fire Technique!"I repeat those words for like tha  tewntieth time in tha day; this is tha fifth test of tha second round, why second round? easy, I used too much chakra and ended up unconscious for like....many hours; I was lucky I got somethin?to eat from some of mah fans in the way here. Anyway, thanks ta mah genius abilities I managed to level tha amount of chakra  and pressure needed for this. The burst of fire comes from mah mouth and is expelled forward although it didn`t really reach a long distance, not like it matters since this was just tha first stage!!

"Now to tha second phase!hmmm...what wa sit again?"I try to remember what mom said a`bout this technique, it was somethin` like using some kinda link so the flames would run freely along it until reachin`tha target...a link...guess mah usual strings should work then. Takin? mah strings out I also grab a few kunai and shuriken, tha idea is ta stuck these to a certain distance so tha strings get tense and mah flames go all tha way from tha starting point, me, to tha other side. 

With five of them in mah hands I quickly send  ?em flyin?in different directions; a couple get stuck on tha ground with some meters of distance between them.  Other two are stuck on the trunk of different trees while the last one is hanging from a branch. Dam! it didn?t even wrapped around it...guess I?ll have to train that later too. Pulling from the five at the same time with mah mouth, I start with tha show.

Snake → Dragon → Rabbit → Tiger 

I use this handseals together, mah energy starts to run wildly within me all of it with one direction, mah lungs.I close mah eyes and inhale a ridiculously big amount of air before opening them again and then...

"DRAGON FIRE JUTSU!!"quickly from mah insides a burning sensation goes up and tuns into flaming breath simi9lar to what tha dragons of tha stories do. The shining chakra turned into flames remains for a split second attached to me before diverging in tha five different directions at  remarkable speed. I can clearly see it as if five competitors were challenging themselves to reach the end line first. The five threads of fire look awesome, the same as everything I do of course.

But then tha five strings get cut, or more exactly get burn sooner than they should.Damn!! I used too much chakra here? Inhaled too much oxygen?! ugh I was sure it was perfect!geez, what?s the point if ya don?t reach tha target? They burned down too fast.

I can?t do but sigh at mah failure. anyway I will keep practicing this till it?s so perfect everyone will cry of how perfectly I perform it!!
-----------------------------------------------
*Half an hour later*

*pant* *pant*

Now I?m lying on tha grass of this training area, to think that with all tha new factories, buildings and technology we have started ta use tha leaders of tha villages would keep some training areas intact for the sake of well, training. But I know that what ya wanna hear is what happened with amh technique right? well, I freakin? got it alreadY!! hahahah! Told ya that I?d learn it quickly!

Huh? Ya don?t believe me? Let me show ya pal, a lil taste of mah limitless greatness. Standin?up I walk over to tha center of this area and stretch mah body a little. I take out two shurinken with strings tied to them - Yeah I didn?t bring as much string as I should have - and throw tha weapons towards tha trees that are located at mah sides; tha shuriken surround tha trunks and one of the four edges of the two pierces slightly tha tree gettin?stuck. 

I hurry and start ta perform tha handseals I told ya before, I have little chakra left so don?t expect a freakin?fire that will burn down tha forest, peeps.

Dragon Fire Technique!! just like before , an stream of flames is sent  through tha string in both directions as if two pwople dancing in sync, tha fire on both sides burn with tha same intensity and speed, until it clashes with tha trunks tha fire starts to turn parts of the tree bark into ashes as it quickly burns by consumin? tha oxygen by now tha string is gon but mah fire keeps damaging the tree.

"Another technique conquered by tha King of Universe indeed"I let out with mah arms crossed before mah chest and a proud smikle in mah face.

"Mommy!! That boy is burning the trees of the park!"I hear tha voice of alil kid...Wait, the park? mah eyes are lead towards tha big ass signboard..."Black Party Park" is what it said, now I know why I saw a family playin?with a dog a few hours ago; and if this is the park, well...

"Hey you!"

" Sorry, gotta go!!!"and like this, yer all mighty, handsome and popular best of the best in the world and King who rules over anything and anyone in this and any other universe, had to escape from tha guards.
​


----------



## Ice (Jun 17, 2013)

Hikari stared at the Hokage. Her mind filled with confusion and anger. What was the Hokage saying? Become missing-nin to protect the village? Bullshit! She would become rouge for the sake of the Hokage's willingness to sacrifice? What about her clan? What about her family? They would be disappointed in her? After all the hopes and dreams placed in her, she would cast it away for what? A chance to do some damage to the Black alliance? She choked with anger, clenching her fists in frustration, her brown eyes flickering red. But as much as she wanted to disobey, she could not. The Hokage had issued an order. And it would be followed even as she hated him.


----------



## BuramuSama (Jun 18, 2013)

*Kirigakure*

Back in Kirigakure. For about 30 minutes. Tengen had almost immediately gotten a new assignments. Some local thugs had been terrorizing a small village. And appearantly none of the Chunin could be asked to deal with it, so why not use a merc do get the job done. A benefit of his lifestly was the freedom. The downside? Nobody really gives a shit about what happens to you.

So here he was again. Being the clean-up crew of Kirigakure. At least the pay was a little higher than usual, so there was that. And it gave him a chance to unwind a little. Lately, Tengen had been feeling on edge. His sleep had been dreamless up until now. Recently, he had been waking up bathing in sweat. Somehow Tengen knew he had been dreaming something. But he didn't know what. The strange thing was that he never felt fear when he woke up. Just exhausted.

Mentally Tengen slapped himself. Stay alert. Letting your thoughts wander off like that in the middle of a mission is what gets you killed. Looking at the dissipating trees around him, he was getting close to a village. The plan he had thought up was very simple. Just walk up to them. They were just going to try and rob him. Whoever does that dies first. According to the reports, there were only four of them anyway. Besides, killing them stealthily was too easy. And Tengen was itching for a good fight.

So that's what he did. As Tengen entered the village, two grinning, smelly thugs walked towards him. His age really made things easier. Who's going to be afraid of a 15-year old.

"Ello li'l man. 'Ow about you contribute to these sorry folks an' pay a small feel. Is for charity, ya see."

This could go hilariously well if they really were this stupid.

"Oh, but of course. Uhm, how much do I need to... contribute?"

"Har, how about you show 'ow much ya got. Then we'll hava look see."

"O-okay, let me just..."

Tengen reached into his pocket and in one fluent motion threw two Kunai at the men before him. They dodged acrobatically. Unbelievable. They had faked being just thugs. And appearantly, fooled whoever wrote the report. In an instant, Tengen was surrounded. All four thugs had now appeared and formed a square around him. This was really bad.

Slowly, Tengen brought out his sword. His opponents just laughed. Then they charged.


----------



## Yagura26 (Jun 18, 2013)

After coming to Konoha as a refugee from Iwa, Yagura had finally graduated in the Konoha Academy. It didn?t take long to the Iwa boy to graduate, since he had already started his Academy studies in the previous village. Now a village of the leaf genin, he looks forward for what will come and what will be learned, knowing that the long process ahead won?t be easy.

Looking quite joyful to start serving the respected village, however, it is in the day he meets its leader that things go shape shifting and shock everyone: He, like all the Genins would now have to leave the village to fight the Black side, as the Hokage said.

At first he stood surprised without reacting to the words of the Uchiha, as many others. This sudden news would bring big changes to the village and would certainly affect everyone. After a quick break Yagura starts to understand what these measures are about and also what they will require from the Genins of the Leaf. The family separation and the beginning of an independent journey are only the beginning, as many more challenges will lay ahead.

Coming from another village, he knows that this process will be harder for the Konoha residents, even harder than it was for him when he left Iwa. In a way, he will now what the others will feel when leaving the village because he has already passed through that. Even so, he knows that he will also have to leave the familiars he has left to turn a missing-nin and that won?t be easy either.

Yagura now felt that a big responsibility was to be given to the Konoha Genin. Feeling in advantage for not really knowing the village yet, he compromises himself to fulfill this task and to help the others to understand it, as in many ways he had already thought to do this alone, but not so soon. This big push that was being given by the Hokage, despite being rather sudden and early, was actually a true need not only for him but to all the Genin. Recognizing that this will pump up every genin?s true strength and give them the necessary preparation for every challenge possible, he answers the Hokage affirmatively, understanding what this situation is about and heads home to get the last things he needs to head off to the coast.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2013)

*The Kid
Making Friends and Taking Names*

It was the best of times it was the worst of times… yea mates I understand I’m recycling... Everyone is doing it anyway apparently, can’t blame a bloke who has gotten by on the kindness of strangers, unbeknownst to them of course… Oi I did it again, didn’t I? It’s merely happenstance mates, I swear, but where was I? 

Oi I decided to go out and explore this Kirikagure. I was allowed a bit more autonomy since I’d been here without incident over the past few months, but I was not allowed to leave unless on mission. So naturally I wanted to go to the ends of this top place. Color me surprised when I got near the perimeter of the village and I saw some buffoon who looked one over 11 getting ready to row with four other hooligans. Well it wasn’t your normal row because the guy who was standing alone was holding a freaking sword, which meant that some unlucky bloke was going to end up dead.

“What to do, what to do…” 

I pondered to myself weighing the options between inserting myself in the situation and carrying on my merry way.  I really should poke my honker into other people’s affairs but this situation seemed a little dire. You see every bone in my body was ready to strut on by but there was this feeling I couldn’t shake. The kind that was similar to an annoying cricket sounding off inside your head and giving you that dreadful feeling in your innards. Some call that guilt but I tell those droogs its gas, I refuse to feel guilty about rubbish like this. 

However… sometimes my cool headed disposition fails me….

*TAKE 3 ACTION!!!!!*

The ruffians cast a net around Tengen, ready to pincer him in and use their numbers to dominate him. Their attention was completely focused on the young merc who stood defiantly guarded and ready to take on all his attackers at once. They charged in only expecting one opponent, and that was their ultimate folly. If you’re bigger and stronger than someone one calculated, flush, and hard hit can completely change the momentum of a fight. Luckily for Tengen the one coming to his aid was adept at this aspect of fighting. 

*CLICK*

The Kid dashed in stepping in front of the attackers, utilizing a lower center of gravity he rose up swinging his fist upward in a loop and landing flush into the jaw of one of the thugs. The thugs jaw clicked together as he let out a muffled cry, no doubt biting down on his tongue from the sudden intrusion of The Kid’s fist into his jawline. Before The Kid could relish the triumph of his victorious entrance he was sent flying backward near Tengen’s feet... dazed and with his bell rung quite badly​


----------



## Cjones (Jun 18, 2013)

*Masami/Hisashi*

*Konoha
Team 4*
_Hokage?s Declaration_ 

Days of training exercises that could easily be mistaken as those once belonging to the organization of root, the deep dark roots that grew underneath Konoha?s foundation, had finally come to an end for Team 4. Finally it would seem a day of rest would be given to them, but that wouldn?t be the case at all, for not too long after training ended the two young shinobi were soon swiftly approached by a looming shadow that stood before them. Through the use of the great white eye, it was instantly recognized as a non-hostile entity alongside that of a very familiar chakra, powerful, that could only belong to one such individual.

The Hokage.

Soon it was made very clear that, indeed, this was who it was.  This was an advanced technique that allowed him to project himself without actually being there in person, a simple image that soon began to speak. There was a slight chuckle amongst the group as Hyuuga Azumo commented on how ?Peculiar? It was for him to communicate in such a way, even saying how ?Melodramatic? he was as he continued on speaking. Though quickly their laughter would die down as his speech continued on, more intriguing by the minute, the atmosphere around them growing ever more tense and mysterious The Hokage was asking, perhaps even pleading, for the help of the youngest of their kind on the side of white, the genin of this generation, to help him. 

_?What exactly are you going on about??_ Azumo questioned growing increasingly suspicious at the situation.

Just what exactly was it he was asking for? If it was such a situation then why call on the youngest of ninja? Why would he not use the most powerful White has to offer? Just how exactly could they change the world? Her questions swum around in her mind, but the curiosity only grew, shot out, as he enter the final phase of speech, the conclusion, something that made her mind swirl with confusion and anger.

"Better tomorrows are established on sacrifice...From this point on you will all be classified as missing-nin and therefore enemy combatants. Head to the coast of Konoha where you will be met by your handler. I'm sorry it has to be this way...Good luck." He finished, the shadow before them slowly dissipated leaving behind his final words. 

?Mi-missing ninja!? Impossible! D-doesn?t that mean we can?t come?? Masami was unable to find her words, unable to fully comprehend just what exactly was going on. Her hair was wild, strung across her face, hiding a bulged gaze of incredulity.

?He?s either losing his mind or is perhaps an utter genius. Humph, both often go hand in hand so what exactly are you thinking!?? Anger, at the fact he would be sending what was hers off to shinobi knows where mixed with inquisitiveness at just what the Hokage had planned. 

???.? I stood silent unable to really understand exactly what the Hokage was thinking. The only thing that immediately came to my mind was my family, which was only my aunt, Minori and I. Just what exactly was going to happen to her? Well, it wasn?t that I was worried about her in the sense that she couldn?t take care of herself, far from it. I was more concerned with how she was react to all this or what would possible happened if she refused to let me leave. I could easily see her temper getting the best of her, blowing up at the Hokage, only for it to end up in a fight in way shape or form. 

Then I glanced over at Masami, who was being consoled in some way by our sensei. She was another concern. If I decide to try and not go through with this, I?m sure Masami would try and follow me; likewise I just couldn?t seem myself leaving her alone, all on her own. She wasn?t a weak girl and I honestly would never insinuate such a notion, but?my eyes danced around her torn clothing, the bruises on various parts of her body and the blood that stained her face?and her blade. I just couldn?t leave her alone. So what exactly did I need to do? There were many pros and cons to this.

?Hisa! Are you alright!? Hisa!? Masami called.

I snapped out of my own little world to be met with her worried face. A look of complete concern plagued her features. Yes, there was a very simple answer to this, why exactly was I making a big deal out of it? With style there was no way I should be worried about this hole ?missing-nin? business, I had to much swagger for that.

?Meh, looks like we?re in for it my dear Joana, sounds like some real deep shiznight.? I responded.

?Are you not worried Hisa? We?re being labeled as missing-nin, enemy combatants.? She explained thinking that perhaps I didn?t understand what was going on.

?Worried? Perhaps, but what exactly can you do? This is on the order of our Hokage, so I?ll just have to trust in his judgment. Besides we?ll be together like always, so no worries m?kay milady?? I spoke with a bit of flair as bowed, gentlemanly, to Masami with my hand outstretched. 

This earned me a laugh as she laid her hand atop of mine and gave a bow.

?You are right my dear Hisa. It would seem I am still but a novice in my training to become a true lady, to allow myself to get upset over something so trite. We are together, and as such, we shall overcome.? She eloquently responded. 

?If you two are okay, then I wish you the best of luck.? Azumo embraced the both of us, rather lovingly, which was very fucking creepy. 

Then as she began to pull back my eyebrow cocked, before she brought her face to mind in a?very seductive smirk, before leading us back out just like before. Masami asked me if something was wrong, which I waved off as Azumo-sensei just being bat shit insane again. Still, what had happen was, when she began to pull back, sensei whispered into my ear something very odd, that caused me to look over to the girl beside quizzical. 

What she told me was the standard ?Watch out for your teammate? Type stuff; however, she ended it off with:

?You are her catalyst; I won?t be there, so you?ll have to be my proxy. Teach her what it means to protect and to battle.?  That was what she said before pulling away from me. 

_What?_

Exactly how was I a ?catalyst?? And what the hell did she mean by me being a fucking teacher proxy? Ugh, I just can?t understand that damn weirdo sometime; just what the hell did I miss??

?Well, Masami, off to the coast we go by golly!?​​


----------



## Ice (Jun 20, 2013)

Hikari huffed in frustration as she walked back towards her clan compound. Even though Konoha wasn't known for its cooling climate, anyone close to her would have felt the sheer heat boiling off her, figuratively and literally. She wondered how her parents would take the news. She knew her father would be conflicted over the news. As a father, he would be worried for her safety and aghast at their village leader's orders but as a clan leader, he would feel proud for having his daughter, a member of the clan counted among the exceptional of the genin. Her mother on the other hand, had no such responsibilities and knowing her temper, would be railing at the Hokage. And what about her baby sister? She was only 6. How would she even take the news? Life could be so troublesome sometimes.

Hikari coutinued to walk listlessly along the path to her home as she was deep in her thoughts when suddenly a hand landed on her shoulder from behind. She spun around, startled by the action only to meet the eyes of her teammate, Hiyori. "Oh hi there Hiyori, didn't expect to see you here.", Hikari said weakly.

"Are you fine Hikari? I was calling out to you just now but you were too distracted. Did anything had happen?", Hiyori worriedly asked.

Hikari bit her lip. She wondered if she should pour out her troubles and feelings out to Hiyori. She thought, 'If I can't even tell my closest friend what's happened, can I even consider myself a friend?' Making her mind up, Hikari drawed Hiyori to a nearby alley and started explaining what was happening.

"That's insane! What is the Hoka-", Hiyori shouted out before being stopped mid-sentence by Hikari's hand clamping over her mouth.

"Shhhhh, don't say it so loudly. We could be executed for treason if what you said had been caught by the wrong ears.", Hikari whispered to her quietly.

"But seriously! How could the Hokage do this?!", Hiyori whispering indignantly. 

"He can and he did.", Hikari said glumly.

"I'm so sorry Hikari, is there anything I can do?", Hiyori replied downcastly. 

"Walk back home with me. Just you being here helps me already.", Hikari smiled gently, a contrast to her usually tomboyish countenance.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2013)

Thalia Kirigaya
~A Means to an End~

The night was silent, and air was calm; so why was I so irritated? Due to not being a 'team player' I was banned from attending any missions. Seriously, who gives a fuck about what I do? As long as the mission was completed it should be fine. Not only that, but by restricting me from missions, it restricted my chances to kill people. Wait, no...I can't think that. Killing people is immoral, it's not something normal shinobi should think. Yet, I do it all the time. I can't deny it from myself any longer, I simply love the thrill of it. It's as if I were picked by destiny to be a natural born killer, it's in my blood. 

So maybe that's why I was so irritated. I hadn't hurt, maimed, or killed anyone in quite a while. In fact, I was even placed under guard look-out. Who would have thought, the 'evil' black side restricting people from simply stabbing an enemy in the face when we were supposed to keep them for interrogation. They could have made a run for it, I couldn't allow them to live, especially after they insulted me. It didn't help that one of my teammates yelled at me as well. I acted naturally and threw a few senbon into their shin. While I do now regret the decision, I thought it was necessary at the time. 

But really, what gave these people the right to govern me like a baby-sitter? I'm no child, I'm a soldier, hired for mercenary missions. I shouldn't be held back for having guts, there needs to be more people like me out in the field! It's foolish to think any of this conflict will ever end, the only way to stop is to win, and to do that you need fire power. You can't be afraid, you have to take full action, something Kirigakure is incapable of doing.

That's what I needed to do, I needed to explore for a little bit. Staying in the village was also probably getting a little on my nerves. Sitting in one place never was one of my favorite things to do, but simply being watched was one of the lowest things on my list of things I like to do. However,  in this type of situation, what can I exactly do? I stood up, and one of the guards motioned towards me:

"Don't move! You're under watch orders from the Mizukage, and have been instructed to stay!"

"Oh is that so? But guess what, the Mizukage isn't either of my parents! My parents are gone, dead!"

"I don't know who your parents were, but when you live in this village, you follow the Mizukage's orders! That's that!"

"Oh please! All of you guards look at me the same way! With disdain and hatred! You all think I killed my parents! Well guess what, I was a little girl when they died! It couldn't have been me!"

"Excuse me...? I've never heard about this, and I've been a guard of Kirigakure for twenty years now."

"What? You never heard that my parents died in my own household, and the only suspect was me? I was arrested, detained, but they couldn't find anything to convict me! I didn't kill them, I swear!"

"No it's not that...But we haven't had any civilian deaths inside the walls of Kirigakure since the first year I started working as a guard. I don't recall the murder of two parents."

"Bitch must be pretty low on the totem pole then to not know this..."

"Watch your mouth! God, I can just smell crazy coming off of you. I swear, I wish the Mizukage never allowed you to stay when you were found in the office. Damn crazy orphan."

I wanted to retaliate so badly, but I realized, that's what I wanted to be. An orphan, all alone, with nothing going for me. A world of pain, suffering, lonliness...Was this truly something I wanted? No, I wanted to escape it, or at least that's what I told myself when I killed my parents. They abused me so badly, I just wanted to escape it all. But it was too late, there was too much darkness in my heart to change who I am now. 

Realizing this, I simply stood back up without saying a word. One of the four guards motioned towards me, but I grabbed his closest arm before he could pull out his kunai. As I predicted, the next guard jumped towards me, and I quickly moved. Propelling myself off of the first guard, I threw him into the bladed attack of his companion. The first guards' kunai had been sent flying into the air, and just as when I caught it I used it to stab the guard behind me in the chest.

However it would be too soon where my luck would run out. The final guard threw a shuriken into my leg. His position was the farthest from me, but he also had the advantage of not being instantly stomped. My leg hurt as soon as the blood began to drip out, but I didn't feel crippled by this. This pain only fueled the darkness that lingered in my heart. I pulled it out to throw it at the second guard, which still lie on the ground, on top of the first guard.

 After chucking the body off to the side, I dashed towards the final guard. Granted, this attack was linear, so he could see it coming. Dodging my initial strike from a kunai, I pulled out a second one, and with my lightning current, I threw it quickly behind myself. The blade sliced quite easily through the mans head. My mouth widened as my excitement grew, this was what I had been waiting for.

I laid down in the pool of blood for what seemed like hours, but I soon realized that the next shift of guards would be coming soon, which meant I needed to leave. Drenched in blood, I slid outside of Kirigakure's prison room, and dashed out of the Mizukage's mansion. Without a seconds thought I made a break into the thick mist, and into the forest. 

I couldn't stay in such a boring place, I needed to find a place where I could find myself.
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 22, 2013)

Ba-dum.  Ba-dum.

_Shit.  My heart is beating in my ears.  It's been too long.  My edges are... dull.  I need to sharpen them back up.  Serrate them._

The youth would begin his second baptism in blood and fire.  Gray-blue eyes peered out from behind messy silver hair, scouring the scene ahead of him.  He was walking down a long hallway.  The lights were dingy, flickering on and off.  There were addicts, abusers, losers of every sort littering the walls and floors with their stink.  They were sorry sacks of shit.  Too pathetic to take their needs into their own hands, to rip apart with glee and destroy everything and everyone in their path.  How many times had they wanted to kill everything and everyone?

They say they'll do it, but never will.

The brutal realism drenched in pessimism didn't surprise him.  There had only been so much of his personality being around the Kid, Vora, and their instructor had managed to bury.  He licked his lips at the thought.  One of the bastards, one of the men who had tortured him, made him want death more than anything, was now a drugged-out nobody on the ass-end of Black society.  Living in the kind of area where no one would bother enforcing it.  No one would care about the murder of a nameless drug addict with no lot in life, no future, and a past that no one knew or cared about.

But the silver-haired young man knew.  He cared.

He reached for the two handles jutting from his waist and removed his twin swords from their sheaths.  Serrated edges, no tip, a little over medium-length.  They would rip and tear and slash until there was nothing left.  His boots thumped on the dirty tiles of what was once a white floor, but was now an ugly mix of gray, yellow, brown, and green.  There were leaks everywhere and no windows.  

He stopped his forward march and turned to his right, standing in front of a door.  He rose his foot and delivered a mighty front splits kick to the wood, blasting down the door from the frame.  The tiny apartment was unfurnished and contained nothing but bottles of alcohol and various containers that still held traces of narcotics within them.  In the center of the room was a spindly man with gaunt cheeks and a withered away look about him.  The youth felt his lips part.

"Dr. Hananomori?"

Two dying, milky eyes shot open.  The man sat up and stared wide eyed at the silver-haired boy in his home.  "No one has called me doctor since...  Who are you?!  What do you want?!"  The boy became a blur as he shot across the room.  "I am the vengeance that should have claimed you years ago.  I want you to die."  He slashed the blades in an x-fashion, leaving two very deep gashes on the man's chest.  He rolled backwards with the sheer force and began crying out in pain.  He walked to the wounded man and rose one of his blades.  The swung down the weapon, silencing the screams as they eerily bounced off of the walls.

"I am what you helped make, asshole.  I am Ikari Akuryo."

*Ikari Akuryo*
_The Brutal King_


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2013)

Thalia Kirigaya
~Finding Oneself~

I don't understand it...What the actual fuck am I doing? I'm wondering in this mist filled forest all by myself, with no specific goal in mind? I am running? No that would require me being scared. So what am I doing? What did I do? I just killed four guards of Kirigakure, they will surely know I killed them. Whatever shred of innocence I had left was gone, they knew I was a killer, they were going to come after me. Why...what did I do to deserve such a mind like this? One that desires to kill?

What was the point in even living a life like this? I always wanted to be by myself, alone, isolated...But is this truly what I desired? I am now cut off from all ties, I can't turn back, there is no where for me to go. I can't erase my mistakes, I can't only change my future. So that brings me to ask myself, what can I do? I will surley be hunted down, perhaps even killed, is there a point to running?

I came across a small lake, and surprisingly there wasn't any mist around. I know I didn't travel far enough to get out of Kirigakure's borders, so where exactly was I? There was a log cabin next to the lake, which had smoke piling out of the chimney. Obviously someone lived here, so maybe I could get them to help me. I just hoped my killing instinct wouldn't take me over like it usually does when I'm around others.

I walked up the shaky wooden stairs, making a creek with each step. I knocked on the rotten piece of wood that appeared to be a door, but received no answer. Being impatient, I barged in without warning. However inside I found mostly nothing. Furniture lied around, an empty table, a few chairs, and a fire place with burning logs. However there seemed to be no life present, or at least recently. So why was the fire lit, who could have lit it?

I scrounged the location for a little while longer, trying to see if I could find anything useful. I eventually ran across a dry wooden cup. The artifact looked quite old, at least a few centuries, but I could notice a symbol on the bottom. There seemed to be some strange circle with a symbol in the middle, one I couldn't immediately recognize. Regardless, the cup gave me strange vibes, so I placed it back down.

Finding nothing of interest, I stepped back outside, through the back door. Here, I was almost three steps from stepping into the lake. Who would place a door this dangerously close to the lake? But looking at the lake did make me thirsty. The water looked pure and clean, cleaner than any water I ever drank before. I tried to cup some with my hands, but it simply dissolved right through. Not wanting to give up, I went back inside to grab the strange cup.

While there were holes in the cup, it was surprisingly able to hold much of the water inside. However, after taking a sip I gained a major migraine. My vision became blurry, maybe even fuzzy. I looked out to the lake, which now seemed to be full of blood, and I closed my eyes, with my hands clasped on my head.
*
Restoration at: Thirteen Percent*
-----------------------------------------------
"I have to stop you."

"Oh please, it can't be stopped now, everything has been set in motion."

"It was for this reason I was created, and that will be the reason for your death."

"Then what are you waiting for? Come at me."
-----------------------------------------------

My eyes sprung open faster than they ever had. However, my body did not move an inch. It felt like a brick of lead, immoble, and stiff. I managed to shift my head to my side, where I took a good look at my hand. I probably through the cup out of my hand when I got that headache. I looked over and saw the cup floating in the water, which looked crystal clear once again.

My eyes rolled back to the sky, wishing I could change my decision. Yes, drinking the water, but leaving Kirigakure, killing those guards. I loved killing, but killing innocents, it didn't give the same feeling. Maybe I felt a divine justice for killing those who bring harm, but these guys were simply doing their job. Was it right of me to do this? No, not at all. God, why am I having a change of heart all of a sudden. I can't change the past, I can't go back there. I need to find a new home, a place where I can change my future.

Suddenly, my body felt weightless again, and I could actually move. Without a seconds hesitation, I stood up onto my feet, where I took one good look at the lake and thought:

"Well fuck you. Never trying that again."  


​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 23, 2013)

Konoha

Hiro Yagami

This was quite the mindfuck, Hiro hadn't even been home long enough to unpack his bags before he had been summoned to a meeting by the Hokage. He was expecting he was going to get a medal for his heroics, or be requested to donate his swimmers to the village's sperm bank to do his part in creating the next generation of ninja gods. The fact that when he showed up, there were many other genin, only strengthened his suspicion as he assumed they were to serve as an audience as Hiro would be honored and sweet talked. 

The bomb that was dropped on them, was something that came way out of left field and Hiro wasn't quite sure what to make of it. Nobody was going to mistake Hiro for a calm, calculating individual but even he knew that was not a matter to take lightly. Every ninja here in this village was putting his life here on the line, every single day, on every single mission they undertook in service of their village. Great sacrifices was not foreign to them, even to these young nin, but this was giving up their lives in a whole other way. Perhaps even more drastic than dying. There would be a vague idea of an end, some finality to it and maybe even something heroic as they gave their lives in service of something bigger than them.

Being a missing nin was a disgraceful and tortured existence, traitors that had no home and all their old friends and family were to kill them for their act of treason. What was being asked of them, was to give up on their families for the time being, and life that horrible life of a missing nin for...... Who knows how long. As proud as Hiro was, he had to admit that he was going to need some time to let this all sink in. It was not like they were given a choice here, no their fate was determined and from tomorrow on they might never be able to see their friends and families again. 

He wasn't that touchy feely, he had been without them for quite some time on this latest mission and if he had to been honest he couldn't say that he really laid awake night due to missing them. If anything it was the comfortability of his own bed and routine he was accostomed to, and that in stead of homesick he was sick of that constant traveling through rain, sleet, snow........ But this was so final. 

After a hard swallow, Hiro got up and dispersed with the rest of them as they dragged their heavy feet towards their homes. He wasn't sure how much he could share with his parents, considering how serious they took their responsabilities he felt almost pressured to keep it to himself. Hell, considering the secrecy and nature of this undertaking, it was probably a requirement of the mission that he didn't tip them off. 

"One last night at home and making the most of it, and then tomorrow it will be time to take this thing head on." Though of how his parents would take this, his sensei, what would this mean for the work they had been doing on investigating the situation with the Zodiacs? Perhaps he was going to have to do it all on his own now, was he ready for that? 

He had to laugh, reminiscing of Namikaze sensei was such a pain and so hard on. Giving him weird and complex practice techniques, and then giving him no time to make progress on it before asking him to show what he had worked on. Slapping the olive tan off his skin when he would tell her that they had been on the road all day and he hadn't even gotten a chance to collect firewood, let alone sit down and practice. 

At least he had something to work with, practice on his own during his upcoming hard nights to work on his repertoire. Whatever the village needed of him, this little Firefist wasn't going to be enough to get it done.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2013)

With Akira/Sanae-

The young gennin headed home, "Oi! come on dude! It's a joke!" Sanae slapped him on the back. "Man, that was pretty good too right? Can you believe that pfff... like the kage would kick us out of konoha for some "Secret mission" or something. "Sanae that is exactly what just happened you know that right? Like literally, we're leaving the village. Now." Sanae blinked, "Holy shit really?" He put his hand to his chin, "Hahahahahaha! wow! that's funny! I thought it was a joke! Heh!" He slapped his knee. "Well shit, i guess i better go pack!" 

Sanae rushed off home to get his things ready. "Honestly..." Akira shook his head and headed home. His family was out at the moment it seemed.. that was for the best. He slowly started to pack his suitcase. There wasn't much he would really need, a couple kunai some shuriken a few changes of clothes. He wanted to say something bad, something so his sister knew he wasn't a traitor.. but he couldn't write out anything that he could deem worthy. "I'm sorry." Is all he writes down, making his way out of his house and towards the location he was told to go to. Sanae joining him a little while after. 

"Man, a walk through the woods to the shore! This is gonna be amazing!" He took a deep breathe, "Ah! smells like cloth!" Akira facepalmed, "Sanae! you have a mask over your face!" Sanae nodded, "I know, but this one is freshly washed, so it smells nice!"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 23, 2013)

Thalia Kirigaya
~Nothing Makes Sense~

I don't care what that was, I just needed to get out of here. That was probably one of the weirdest experiences I ever had. I learned my lesson, never drink water out of a strange clear pond again. With a sigh, I took off without a seconds thought. Looking back at the hand I grasped the cup with, I noticed a slight burn mark. How did I not notice this before though? It was a similar shape as to what the symbol looked like on the bottom. A circle, but here I could see some kind of triangle circumscribed inside.

Oh well, a little burn like this won't do anything to me. It was just a sign of me betraying my homeland I suppose, this was my punishment. Granted, I probably deserved more than simply just this, this is what I got. But wait, who said I didn't get punishment? I can't return to my home ever again? Maybe that is a good thing though, it seperates me from a whole bunch of painful memories. Maybe it is a blessing.

I always complained about being around others, as if it were some curse, but now I realize that might not be so true. In fact, maybe it would be best to turn myself in...at least then I'd be around other people. No, what am I saying? When I'm around other people I want to kill them, I'd be placing myself in a worse spot. Besides, I'd be trapped up in some small cage for the rest of my life, do I really want that?

A part of me, is actually saying yes. It'd be best for me to face my crimes, that way these people which I killed can have justice. All my previous murders were in the name for justice, so why should I strain from that path? Granted, I felt murdurous, I also felt very justified in my own reasonings. Some may call that crazy, I call it the truth. 

But what I was about to do...That is what the real definition of crazy is. Who turns themselves in after killing four innocent people? Not many, that is for sure. But maybe it's because they don't have a moral compass, unlike myself. Murdering is fun, but it should never be at the expense of true justice. That is what this land has needed to see for a long time, justice. Why do you think there is this huge conflict between the nations?

I dragged myself back to the village, through the heavy mist. I felt disoriented. Did the water I drink really mess me up or something? Regardless, I had to face my fears, I had to be turned in, it was necessarily for my mind. As I approached the village, a guard yelled at me, and told me to stop in my tracks. I did exactly as he said. Without a seconds hesitation, three guards appeared around me, as if they had been waiting for me.

"Do not make a single move, or else you will be immediately detained."

I motioned my mouth to accept his terms, but after opening my mouth I felt a sharp pain in my neck, and I collapsed at the ground before me.

*
Restoration at: Twenty Percent*
-----------------------------------------------
"This is crazy! We can't do this!"

"Please, it's the only way to stop the Branded! If not then Kei will die! Two pieces are already broken, just break me, the third piece, and it will all be over! Please put an end to it!"

"There has to be some other way...to save both you and my sister."

"Step aside. We never got along, even when we were children. However, I will do what you are too weak to do. For the lord's plan to move forward, we must make this sacrifice."

"You were always too self-obsessed! This is why I never liked you!"

"Sacrifices are always necessary, especially in war. Another one will have to be made soon enough, this is only the beginning."
------------------------------------------------

​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2013)

Thalia Kirigaya
~What is Truth~

My eyes drifted open, staring up at complete white. However that wasn't where my concern lied, what I was thinking about was that weird dream. It seemed like I was there, it seemed to be in a place familiar, but at the same time, foreign. I had no idea who the people were in that dream, but I felt some sort of connection towards them. There was one in particular that reminded me of...

"Looks like the criminal is finally up!"

Directing my eyes away from the cieling, I took notice that my body, or at least my torso, had been strapped into a straitjacket. Luckily, my legs weren't tied down, so they weren't treating me like a complete animal. However my mouth had been gagged, so there was no way I could respond, even if I wanted to.

Being in a small, constrained room like this reminded me of why I killed those guards in the first place. I can't be cooped up in some small room, it's nonsense to keep me in one place. By forcing me to stay somewhere, by restricting my freedom, it only fueled my hunger for death. Maybe this is the reason why I killed them earlier, which I can understand perfectly now. I want to kill... I want to murder... I want to do anything just to get out of this horrible situation!

Why did I think it was a good idea to turn myself in? I'm not crazy when I murder people, I'm crazy when I don't! When I kill people is when I'm the most sane! No sane person would ever turn themselves in! No matter what, I had to find a way out, I couldn't be stuck in a room like this! This isn't my destiny, this isn't how my life is going to be lived out from now on! It can't...No I won't allow it to!

Before I could continue on my own mindless banter, a guard came from behind and removed my gag. I caught my breath, as if I stopped breathing. Maybe I was simply short from having my mouth blocked. Regardless, he grabbed me by the back of the jacket, where he threw me onto the ground. This man was tall, held three scars on his face, and had a deep menacing tone in his voice. He was lead of Kirigakure's interrogation unit. No doubt he would try to scare me. 

"Now that you're awake, I have a few questions."

"What could you possibly want to know? A confession?"  

"That would be exactly what I'm looking for. No messy business, let's just get this over with."

"Well fuck you, you already know what happened. Just like how everyone in Kirigakure knows what happened to me parents."  

"Your...parents?"

"Yeah. They were two Kirigakure citezens, and I killed them. I was the only suspect but since I was like nine they let me go. Everyone suspects me for it, but no one can just say it!"  

"What...? But that's..."

"I know, not what we're here for. How about this, instead of a confession, you let me out of this jacket and I'll fucking kill you!"  

Those choice of words weren't very wise, as the man socked me in the stomach. So hard in fact, I began to pass out, in the giant white room. Did I truly deserve a fate like this? It's all my parents fault. If they never treated me that horribly, then I would have never killed in the first place.

*
Restoration at: Twenty-Five Percent*
-----------------------------------------------
"It looks like everything is moving steadily forward."

"We've lost a lot of our comrades along the way...Even Koji...Are you sure-"

"You are not allowed to speak that name! Especially in front of me!"

"I'm sorry, I'll be more...considerate, next time. But just so you know, I will not abandon you. Not like the others."

"I know I can trust you, that's why you're my right hand man, Hotaru."
------------------------------------------------​


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2013)

*Konoha: The Coast*

The coastal area of Konoha was home to particularly calm still waters, which often made it an ideal resting place for travelers or people who just wanted to take a moment to themselves. This stretch of land that leads offshore, to the home of the azul expanse that continued far beyond the eyesight of man, would be the start of their entire journey. Here is where everyone was suppose to meet their ?handlers? and then precede to set out onto a voyage none, even the most stout of ninja, could prepare themselves for. From here on all the young of White, Genin would be simply classified as ?missing-nin.? 

Usually a coastline of serene quietude with only the gentle seaside breeze and the occasional splash of water, was now filled with the murmurs of anxious Genin who stood around completely unsure of what to expect from all this. Crowds were scattered all about as the folks conversed amongst themselves with more people continuing to pile in. From just a glance around it looked as if, for the most part, everyone had put up a strong face in spite of the confusion but what else was there to expect of shinobi. 

?My oh my?? Masami stood a little taken aback as Hisashi and she arrived on the scene, to the view of nearly every Genin of the territory white, with more still to come. 

?If we?re going out to see?it better be more than one boat or one hella big boat, otherwise I might get really offended otherwise.? My thoughts were immediately on the idea of a very small boat with all these people on it, sailing across the sea. The image was none to pleasing and had very bad implications, like really bad ones.

?May I ask who said anything about a boat?? Masami questioned. 

I looked over to her with a cocked eye; invisible because of the X shaped mask that covered my face, before I began patting her on the head much to her chagrin. If it wasn?t clear by now, then allow me to tell you. I?m a pretty deep person so it?s not at all surprising I was think in such a way which would leave my companions confused as to what I was talking about. Like seriously, my mind is a complete enigma and it was of no surprise that young Masami had no idea as to what I was referring to.

?Tsk, tsk, tsk, I?ll tell you when you?re older. Until then stay in school.? I explained while stroking her hair.

She slapped it way and began fixing up her midnight locks. 

?Hisa, my companion, we?re the same age and I also am the top of my class in certain subjects.? She responded.

?Joanna, my companion, I?m older and I also am the top of my class in certain subjects.? I mimicked elegant stride. 

?Dear, you are fourteen and so am I.?

?True, but my birthday is before yours two and a half months in fact, thus I am older than you.? I pointed at her, sure of my victory.

?We were both born on the same day, lest you forget your aunt throws us both a party.? Was her simply answer threw her hair behind her; a smirk on her face, victory was hers. 

?Ah, tomato, tomahto.? Was my retort as I waved my defeat off and we began walking closer toward the shore.

?That does not make a lick of sense Hisa.?

?It doesn?t have to, I?m beautiful.? 

______

One of the streets of Iwagakure walked Rita Mordio and alongside her was Nori, her supposed ?right hand?, but one would never here Rita use such a term. In Rita?s mind there could be no right hand, as she had no need for such a person. There was only one, she who came up with the idea  and she who poured her entire being into its creation, The women walked at a fast pace down a rocky road, a back road that lead them from the laboratory and into the village of Iwgakure. 

??Rita-sama, are you sure it was wise to allow Retsu to linger alone? The subject?s mental state is shaking at best, and holds barely any knowledge of the world as a whole.? Rita darted down at the woman out of the corner of her good eye, an unhidden look of annoyance visible in her sight.

?And?? 

?_And??_ We?re to let Retsu go out on its own, when it can?t even fully comprehend? How about its inability to hear and speak? How will others communicate with it? Those last two particular points are even compounded with the fact that Retsu refuses to listen to anybody but you and you alone. It doesn?t even acknowledge the existence of others except you.? Nori continued to voice her concerns as a giant building slowly began to come into to view, the emblem of Iwagakure plastered directly in the certain of it for all to see.

Rita slowly sighed as Nori began to go on and on about how wrong it was to send Retsu out with no further testing, or how Retsu would be able unable to survive or cope without someone there to guide him.

The whispers amongst the groups slowly died down to a very quiet hush, as a tall figure clad in a golden cloak arrived on the scene. Each step echoed heavily leaving behind deep imprint as they continued to walk. Quickly everyone eyes turned to the new comer, who completely stood above everyone in height, and stood out like a sore thumb in general. 

?Shut up Nori. Do you have any idea who you?re talking to? Did you really think I?d throw all of my hard work down the drain just like that? You can?t get much dumber than that to insinuate such a thing to me of all people.? Rita chastised. 

______

A multicolored bird that was reminiscent of a rainbow was perched atop the person?s shoulders, wings extended with a fierce look on its face. The massive creature scanned the area intently before its up propped up and it began to take flight. Twirling to the air in front of the person they rode on, stopping them dead in their tracks, giving off a powerful squall before flying over a group of people and soaring toward a particular individual. 

______

?So you?ve been sending Retsu out, in order to it to see the world??

?Obviously. Retsu has a basic understanding of what?s out there not only that I sent Ao with her for the time being, until they locate him.? Rita explained.

??Him? I?m not following?? Nori adjusted the rim of her glasses, her curiosity peaked. 

?There is one person, other than myself who I have given permission to use Retsu, another person other than myself who Retsu will listen to.? 

______

?Hisa look out!? Masami screamed.

I swung my head in the direction she pointed before my head had a violent collision with a bright golden beak which sent me falling to my knees in pain before a felt a great weight sat upon my shoulders. I grumbled incoherently, damn that shit hurt; however, before I fell down I managed to see the perpetrator which could only be one person or should I say animal. 

?Ao you fucking rat with wings, you did that shit on purpose!? I roared taking the beast of guard and tackling the feathered piece of shit down to the ground. My hands clenched around it?s throat as I enjoyed the moment that I could finally ring this damn birds neck, gah I was trying my hardest to choke the damn thing so hard that it would shit itself in the process. 

_?Ao???_ 

?Die you fucking feathered-!? 

I was suddenly caught off guard as that feathered monster let out a hellish screech forcing me to cover my ears. Slightly dazed, but still ready to go I was ready to pounce on it again before it pelted me in the head with a had metallic object in order to mask it?s escape, as it disappeared into a gust a smoke.

______

?There is a person other than you that Retsu listens to Rita-sama?just who is he or she?? Nori asked curious.

Rita turned to look at her with a dry expression before it turned into a simple smirk.

?None of your damned business now focuses on something more important, like our report to the Tsuchikage.? 

______

I was helped back up to my feet by Masami. Who I uttered a grateful thank you toward before picking up the small metallic object left behind by Ao. It was a simple canister and upon my touch it transformed into a vanilla colored letter addressed directly to me, which was a duh moment as it couldn?t be for anyone else. My eyes scanned the letter and my expression quickly changed into one of vexation. I turned on my heel, toward the back of me to see Retsu, staring directly into my direction before going off on his own, the others, even those from the same village, avoiding him like the plague. 

?Hisa?is there something the matter? Just what was all that with the bird?and?who is that frightening creature?? 

??The bird was from a friend of mine, telling me to be careful and all that junk. You know how over sentimental people can get.? I tried to ease some of her suspicions as I shoved the letter into my pouch, having for the opportune time to get rid of it.

?????? ​


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2013)

Sanae put his hands behind his head, "You ever think... that maybe... This walking thing sucks?" Akira nods, "Yes, but we have to be discreet, we're missing ninja now." Akira sighed, he didn't like the thought of being missing ninja, he wanted to be someone who could fight with his village, not against his village... Sanae however took life's punches and rolled with them. He accepted his fate and moved on, nothing to freak out about right? Might as well enjoy the life you got while you got it. "Hey, maybe one of us will obtain the rinnegan and kick ass." Sanae blinked, Akira sighed, "One of us, who has only one working eye and the other of us, who is me?" Sanae nodded, "Look at it this way, if i had gotten the rinnegan i can MAKE my other eye work! BAM! I'd be a god." 

Akira sighed, "Why do i hang out with you Sanae? You scare me some times... and i'm not easily scared." "It's cause i need a straightman." Akira blinked. "Ehhhhhh!? But what i don't wanna be a staightman! What if i wanna be-" "Gay? That's cool too i guess." "No you dirty bastard!" Akira punched Sanae and knocked him to the ground. "Ow... god damn, how much strength do you have? Jeez...." Sanae shook his head. "Anyways... let's just get moving faster, this is boring." Sanae sighed. "Alright fine." Akira did a few handsigns and bit his thumb. "Huh!? You know summoning?! Awesome! Is it something badass!?" 

BOOM! A large squirrel appears, a little bit bigger than a bear. The squirrel was wearing a headband and leather jacket. "No... no it's not." "Yo." He flicks a cigar from his mouth. "Hey we need a lift!" Akira comments. "Aight, where to?" The squirrel asks. "To the shore!" Squirrel nods, "Get on kids." The two get on the squirrels back and BAM! he takes off with great speed. "This is horribly embarrassing, can i go back to walking."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 3, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha - *_Konoha White Faction_
A New Style, Part I

______________________________​
Jeeha had always thought Fightin' Brawly was kind of ridiculous. But this was before he got to know him, before he interacted with the infamous beast of taijutsu. He was wrong. Fightin' Brawly wasn't just _kind_ of ridiculous. He was _very_ ridiculous. "Alright, Jeeha-*kun*! Allow me to explain the essence of the Heavenly Breaker style with all of my *HEART*." He announced, beaming at Jeeha, while the auburn haired shinobi just stared back at the enthusiastic tower of muscle. 

Their meeting had been an odd one. Fightin' Brawly had first seen Jeeha while the latter was training taijutsu in the field, and impressed by his skill, decided to ask him if he would like to come under his tutelage. He'd been kind of wary at first, but Brawly wasn't exactly untrustworthy, and he was undeniably one of the greatest taijutsu users in the village. "It's guess it couldn't hurt." Jeeha had said.

Once more, his expectations of Brawly proved inaccurate. He was wrong.

These lessons hurt a lot. They hurt his inner soul, and struck his sanity at it's core.

"It is a fighting style based on *RAW POWER*. Each thrust, and each fist you make contains a bit of your *HEART*." He explained, walking up to a tree and promptly demonstrating by punching it down. "See? *HEART*, Jeeha-kun."

Jeeha just frowned. "Yeah, but I don't see h-"

"One such skill in the Heavenly Breaker tree is known as the *SPIRIT STRIKE*." He explains. "A simple skill, but is a *CORE* part of the style. Allow me to demonstrate." Brawly observes the surroundings for a brief moment, then grins, having found an appropriate target: a large looking boulder. Taking a deep breath, the large man launches his fist forward, the punch instantly plowing through and shattering the large piece of rock, a gun-shot like explosion heard at the end of the punch.

"Whoa!" Jeeha blinked.

"Though, this level of Spirit Strike is a bit beyond you, Jeeha-kun. You lack the *STRENGTH* and *HEART* to utilize it at the pinnacle of it's *TRUE MIGHT*." Brawly says. "However, for you, Spirit Strike would still increase the level of your physical power by a lot. Of course, it may be hard to mesh with your Enlightenment of Ember and Flame style, however..."

Fightin' Brawly looks back, facing Jeeha with an uncharacteristically serious expression on his face. "Should you master both..." But he quickly stops himself, shaking his head. "In any case, the key idea is to surge chakra and *SPIRIT* through your arm, and release it at the precise moment of impact." He nods at a nearby training dummy. "You will train on those. Let your *YOUTH* explode."

Jeeha just stared back. Why did all his teachers insist on punching inanimate objects to death?


----------



## Island (Jul 3, 2013)

*Hyuuga Hirari*
Outside Konoha

We stood at the southern gate, the five of us: father, mother, grandpa,  Brawly-sensei, and myself. The rain poured down, cold and unrelenting, but Grandpa Hyuuga nevertheless insisted that we stay on schedule and get going. Where were we going? Why were we leaving? Honestly, I had no idea, other than that Grandpa Hyuuga wanted to train me himself and that he got permission from ?that damn Uchiha? for me to leave the village for an extended period of time.

Mother embraced me, the warmth of her body cancelling out the coldness. She clung to me for a couple minutes and then kissed me on the forehead. Then she backed away for me father to address me. He neither hugged nor kissed me, simply meeting my gaze. We exchanged bows, and without a word, he turned away. What was he thinking? Did he know? After that day with Haruto, I began worrying about father?s intentions: what his goals were and what he was planning. I also began worrying about what I should do. What could I do? Where could I go? I did the only thing I thought I could do: I went to Grandpa Hyuuga.

---

Grandpa Hyuuga sat in complete and total darkness. He sat in a small wooden room on the far side in the complex on a simple mat, entranced in some kind of meditation. What was he doing? Why was he doing it? For all the years I known him, my entire life, in fact, he was hostile and abrasive like an angry goose, only showing his softer side to his most favorite goslings, in this case, mother, myself, and a select few members of the Hyuuga Clan. Seeing him so calm, so serene, confused me. Normally he would be out shouting at somebody for doing something wrong, acting inappropriately, speaking inappropriately, or doing things that he felt were unbecoming of a member of the Hyuuga Clan.

Yet, here he was.

?Grandpa.? I announced my presence to him.

He asked, ?Is everything okay, Hirari??

No, everything wasn't okay.

In fact, nothing was okay.

I told him everything. I started from the very beginning. I told him about the day when I went off with Uchiha Hakaizen and got attacked by those shinobi from Amegakure. Then I told him about all those times with Hatake Shizuo and how quickly we became friends. I described everyone else I encountered and trained with, from Aburame Shinji to Akimichi Chouko, and of course, Brawly-sensei. Most importantly, however, I told him what Hyuuga Haruto told me. I told him about how a couple days after my birthday party, my father met with Haruto, asking me all these questions about his loyalty. I told him what Haruto told me: my father?s distrust, his fears, this paranoia that he had that somebody, possibly me, sought to overthrow him and take over the clan.

I detailed everything in this bizarre chain of events, from that one day when my life began to accelerate so suddenly to the present, when I lived in a state of anguish, constantly wondering and worrying, questioning everything that I once thought to be absolute truths in this world.

Grandpa Hyuuga said nothing.

He remained silent as I poured out my heart and soul in some kind of desperate attempt to find solace. Still, what if I couldn't trust him? What if he felt the same way as father? Even worse, what if he went to father with everything I told him? What would father do? How would he react? What would happen to me? Worse yet, what would happen to Haruto? Would we be branded as traitors? Would he _kill_ us? Maybe not me, but Haruto. Was what I was doing the wisest decision? Would it bring about a suitable outcome for all of us?

All I wanted was relief, peace of mind.

Still, was that worth putting Haruto's life in danger?

After about a minute of deafening silence, Grandpa Hyuuga spoke, ?Don?t worry about a thing, Hirari.?

I didn't know how to gauge this reaction.

?Just go enjoy the rest of your day.? He suddenly rose to his feet. ?I?ll take care of everything.?

---

Brawly-sensei put his hand on my shoulder and stared deeply into my eyes, conveying a combination of fatherly love and tenderness, something I had never before seen from him. Then he came forward and embraced me, grabbing me tightly and squeezing just a little too hard. Nevertheless, I returned the affection, patting him softly on the back. All those long training sessions and then enjoying dinner afterwards, I guess we kind of grew on each other. I often shared my stories with Brawly-sensei, telling him random things like that car accident to that dream I had one time about that standoff. He too told me stories about his _YOUTH_, the people he grew up with, the friends that he made, and his life as a shinobi during these increasingly turbulent times?

?Hirari-chan,? he let go and placed one hand on each of my shoulders, ?You were a *WONDERFUL* pupil and an even _more_ *WONDERFUL* person. Wherever you go and whatever you do, always remember to follow your *HEART*, the *RIGHTEOUS* path taught to you by your friends and family here at home.?

Father and I had our moments, but sometimes I felt like Brawly-sensei was becoming more of a father to me than my actual one?

---

The afternoon that I finally got down the Sixty-Four Palms technique, I think I wrote about it before. It was the day all morning training and had that conversation with Brawly-sensei about his real name. We decided to break for lunch shortly after that, going to one of my favorite restaurants in that part of Konoha. I don?t remember what I ordered or what we discussed during the meal, but sometime while we were enjoying our food, Grandpa Hyuuga entered onto the scene, apparently looking for me. What he wanted, I had no idea, though I somewhat suspected it had something to do with what I explained to him a couple days before about my father?s suspicions and how he was going to ?take care of it? for me.

Brawly-sensei suddenly rose from his seat and turned to face Grandpa Hyuuga.

The two locked eyes for a couple of seconds before Brawly-sensei ripped off his jacket and threw it into the previously non-existent wind to reveal a wall of highly toned muscle. He struck a pose, bringing the backs of his hands together and flexing everything from his deltoids and trapezoids down to his forearms with special emphasize on his pulsing biceps. What he was doing this for, I had no idea?

I was disturbed but curious.

Grandpa Hyuuga hunched over, bringing his arms forward and into a similar position. His eyes widened suddenly, presumably because he began flexing, and in the strangest display of power that I had ever seen, his robes ripped and tattered off his torso, unable to contain what I discovered was an equally large, if not larger, layer of muscles beneath. Apparently Grandpa Hyuuga kept in shape, having a well-chiseled and well-defined mass hidden away for these? special occasions.

*?HYYYYGHHH!?* Brawly-sensei bellowed, flexing even harder, causing his muscles to pop out and grow even larger than they were before.

Grandpa Hyuuga followed suit, releasing a mighty *?HYYRGHHH!?*

What were they doing? Was this some kind of test of manliness, a display of sweat and testosterone?

Before I could piece together anymore of this wild scene, they were suddenly bowing respectfully to one another, shirtless, but nevertheless respectful.

?Ahhh, Hyuuga-sama!? Brawly-sensei chuckled happily. ?It?s a _*PLEASURE*_ to see you again.?

What the actual fuck?

?I apologize for interrupting your lunch, Brawly-san.? Grandpa Hyuuga went on. ?And I?m sorry for cutting this reunion short, but I?m here to collect Hirari.?

Then he turned to me.

?Hirari,? he commanded, ?Go home and gather what you need. We are leaving the village tomorrow morning.?

---

?Let?s get moving, Hirari.? Grandpa Hyuuga stated, lifting his hood over his head and turning toward the road.

Brawly-sensei stepped back, and I took one last glance at everyone. Again, I didn?t know where we were going or when we would be back. Would it be weeks, months, even a year or more? When would I see them all again? What about those who weren?t here? Shizuo and others? Haruto? With Konoha mobilizing and tensions heightening, I worried that there might be some who I would _never_ see again but decided that maybe it was best not to dwell on that.

Not wanting to keep Grandpa Hyuuga waiting, I smiled faintly, turned away, and nodded to him that I was ready to leave. 

Man, I was going to have a lot of shows to catch up on.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 4, 2013)

*Shin Jeeha - *_Konoha White Faction_
A New Style, Part II

______________________________​
This was, by no means, an easy task or technique to learn. I didn't really want to damage my hand first by testing it out on the dummy, so I decided to just punch at the air instead. It hurt a lot less, and seemed more safe.  Bringing my right arm back to the side of my body and balling my hands into a tight fist, I flow chakra into it like Brawly-sensei instructed me to do. I take a small step forward, and shoot my arm forward in a punch, releasing my chakra at the same time. 

Nothing.

I felt a slight tingle in my fist, but nothing like the explosive effect Brawly-sensei's fist seemed to have, and I was pretty sure it wasn't meant to be the end result of the technique. I didn't even feel an increase in my punching power. So I tried again, and again. Though, each time ended in successive failure, and I could feel my arms getting sore. Not only that, but it was draining my supply of chakra as well. "This is so difficult." I grumbled to myself, breathing heavily from exhaustion. Though, I suppose it might have something to do with how radically different this style was to my own Enlightenment of Ember and Flames. This had a higher focus on strength and power, whereas grandpa always taught me to have very precise and sharp moves. It felt like switching from a sword to a hammer, and every single movement just seemed unnatural to me. The stances, the lunge... even the _feeling_.

"Excellent progress, Jeeha-kun. I feel your *SPIRIT* in those fists." A familiarly vigorous and encouraging voice came from behind me. It was Brawly-sensei, of course. 

Holy crap, where did he come from?

Brawly walked up next to me and looked at my arm, bringing a hand to his chin contemplatively. For a few moments, he was silent, but then he spoke again: "You're rushing into it too much, however. *YOUTH* is not about rushing into *ACTION*. It is about *SAVOURING* everything, and leading your life with *HEART*." He nods to himself, and then walks away again, seemingly satisfied at his nugget of wisdom.

I wasn't sure if that was genuine advice or not. Was it just some random crap about youth again, or was he just telling me something else? That I should slow down and concentrate more? Relaxing, I take in a deep breath and focus chakra into my arm again. This was something I could do, at least. Grandpa had already taught me how to move chakra around my body. Actually...

In a way, this was similar to Burning Stream, wasn't it? Building up chakra, and releasing it at a precise moment. Only, instead of releasing it as your arm begins to move, I have to time it so that I let it explode as my arm reaches full momentum; when the arm is fully stretched and nearing the opponent's face. "Alright, I got it." I say, focusing all my concentration on keeping a hold of the sensation in my arm. Walking up to the dummy, I bend my knees and bring my arm back, visualizing my target instead as a live opponent rather than an inanimate wooden object, and let loose a punch, releasing the chakra like a fiery explosion at the tip of my fist.

_Boom._

With a satisfying explosion, my fist caves in the stomach of the wooden training dummy, leaving in a small crater where I attacked. I finally exhale, and drop down, suddenly exhausted from the training. My arm felt sore, and I just wanted to sleep. Then I heard a thud on the ground behind me, followed by an intensive explosion of enthusiastic emotion. "*EXCELLENT* work, Jeeha-kun. I *KNEW* you could do it. Indeed, you are a *WORTHY SUCCESSOR* of your grandpa." At the mention of successor, my ear twitched, and I slowly sat myself up, albeit slowly.

"Yeah..." I mutter quietly. "Sure." Rising up, I turn around to face Brawly and force myself to smile. "Thanks again, sensei. I have to get home now. Mom would be _pissed_ if I missed dinner." I wasn't sure if my fake smile was working or not, but Brawly gave nothing away, and instead enthusiastically nodded at me.

---

I sighed on my way back, slipping my hands into my pockets as I walked through the streets of Konoha. Why did everybody seem to think I was going to be grandpa's successor? More importantly, why did they think I _want_ to be his successor? Because I know the Enlightenment of Ember and Flames? So does dad, but he never gets called a successor of _anything_, let alone grandpa. I didn't want to deal with the pressure of having to succeed him; it felt like people were continuously dropping giant boulders onto my shoulder, expecting me to carry it forward to success and bear with it's weight without complaint like some scrub. 

In this regard, I guess I was no different to a scrub.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 4, 2013)

Hatake Shizuo - Konoha White Faction

_Every Dog's Day_​
While many other genin were busy being mobilized, the fate of one other wasn't as simple.  Beaten, battered, and broken, Shizuo lay still, silent, and eyes closed, strapped to a very oddly arranged medical apparatus.  At the interface panel was a gaunt, elderly man with stark white hair, and thin, agile fingers.  Behind him, someone spoke quietly.  

"How's this going to affect things?"  The man clinging to the shade of the small office asked, shifting his bulky weight uneasily from side to side. 

The chilly conversationalist kept his back to the other man with the red headband, as the intellectual observed and readjusted some dials and knobs, then sighed.  "I do not know.  His wounds from the first run in with 'them' were not as shallow as they appeared.  And their second assault only served to worsen it.  His vigorous training regimen only served to cause more and more internal damage he wasn't even aware of.  He was literally killing himself.  The poaching attempt was simply an apt catalyst to bring it to my attention..."  He clears his throat, pursing his lips sourly as he executed a few more deft keystrokes.

"Not to mention..." The tall scientist turned to observe his protege more intently, shaking his head.  "A kick directly to the face sending him colliding into the base of a tree did him _no favors_."

The figure in the shadows took a step forward, smiling sheepishly as he scratched the back of his head.  "I'm sorry, Hatake-sensei.  You know how I can get sometimes.  And one of my students, of all people..."

The older man simply tch'd one last time for good measure, then shrugged, turning back to the monitors.  "If he dies, he dies.  At least you gave him a chance, Inui."

The muscle bond figure's sheepish smile melted into a stern look of disgust.  "That's your grandson, you're talking about.  Your progeny, your Clan's _legacy_.  You can at least feign an inkling of compassion or sorrow for his state."

"There _is _no Hatake Clan, old friend.  Facts and figures cannot be distorted; the situation is what it is.  Now if you're quite done, you can take your leave.  I'll handle things from here.  Thank you for bringing him to me."

"You realize that things aren't going to get any better, even if he does?"

"I'll release him when his time comes.  Until then, all we can do is wait and see.  But he's strong.  I know it.  _You _know it."

A few more moments passed by, and only the rhythmic beep of the monitor that kept tabs on Shizuo's state cut the silence occasionally.  "Yea...I do.  What do I tell his parents?"

"Inform them that I've taken him under my wing for some one on one training, and that he won't be coming back home for a bit.  Which isn't that far from the truth; and I'll be needing you if he ends up making a full recovery, Inui."

A few more uneasy moments of complete silence between 'old friends' and then a simple nod.  "...understood.  Good luck."  And he was gone.

On the 4.5 tatami mat Shizuo had been situated upon, a small, unassuming young pup nudged his master's big toe, but with no response.  The elder Hatake at the monitor did nothing in response; just a simple animal.

"I'll get stronger, to protect you, Shizuo.  You'll see...I won't ever see you hurt again."


----------



## Island (Jul 5, 2013)

*Haranubi & Isobu*
Kirigakure Docks

Describing my interactions with Haranubi would be difficult at best. One would need to understand how a relationship between a host and his or her beast works, starting with how they communicate. Usually, there were two forms of communication: indirect communication through something very similar to telepathy and direct communication by meeting face to face. How is the latter possible? How does it work? After all, aren?t I just a conscious mass of chakra sealed into the boy?s stomach? Well, you see, as past hosts have discovered, there exists a level of consciousness beyond the traditional state, one where both individuals can manifest themselves within the host?s mind and communicate face-to-face.

My chamber consisted of a humble pond within the far corner of Haranubi?s consciousness. There was a huge iron gate at the entrance, locked for many years until Haranubi curiously opened it one day, walked through the long corridor, and into the room in which I resided. My pond was, again, a modest little body of water where I spent the duration of my time. When Haranubi came to visit, he sat along its shore, and I would engage him directly, halfway submerged with only my head, shell, and tails above the water.

?What?s going to happen now, Isobu?? He asked worriedly.

?I?m not too sure, Hara.? I answered sincerely.

For the past two years, the Mizukage and his men, specifically Haranubi?s sensei,, Gempachi Ryusaki, have suspected that the body had befriended me, despite their wishes to use me strictly as an instrument of destruction and as a tool for war. One day, about a month ago, Gempachi Ryusaki took us out to Fuzen where we met a troubled young man, the most recent host of Son Goku, the four-tailed beast. The young man lost control, and Son Goku went mad. Not wanting to cause too much damage and destruction, we sought to talk him down, which we required me to assume control of Haranubi and speak to Son Goku directly? something that we later found out was a ploy by the Mizukage.

The Mizukage _wanted_ me to take control, either to use my powers to stop Son Goku or to talk him into relinquishing control. Either one verified his suspicions that Haranubi had befriended me?

Again, something that they did not want to happen.

---

Suddenly, Haranubi snapped back to reality. He sat cross-legged on the dock, sitting on the last plank of a long pier that went out into the ocean. Ahead of us were several ships, some civilian, some military coming in and out of Kirigakure. One in particular must have caught Haranubi?s attention, probably the one that, well, was now in flames. Moments before we reentered the real world, somebody must have caused an explosion, and now the whole deck was in flames, debris floating on the water and smoke billowing into the sky. Then, presumably whoever caused the explosion, too far away to make out from this distance, leapt off the deck and into the water. With just the right balance and chakra coordination, they landed on the water as if it as a solid surface and began sprinting toward the coastline.

Several shinobi followed behind him or her.

?What do you think is going on, Isobu?? Haranubi asked.

?I don?t know, Hara.? I answered.

The strange person turned around to engage his or her opponents, planting some kind of concealed weapon into the chest of one of the attackers and then twisting his or her torso to whack another with his or her forearm. Both shinobi dissolved upon impact, revealing themselves to be Water Clones, and what I assumed to be the real ones emerged from the sea, shooting powerful blasts of water at the lone defender.

?Should we do something?? Haranubi seemed ready to jump in.

?No, I think we should just let them handle it.? I stated, not wanting to involve ourselves in any unnecessary conflict at the moment.


----------



## Fedster (Jul 5, 2013)

*The Dance of Tigers and Wolves*

*Nekome Misa*
_The Encounter_

Seven years ago, the story of how two clans became sworn enemies was told to two kids, by different meanings. Never they thought their path would cross, even if they hadn't known each other yet. But, in a warm afternoon, they did. And a union that has never seen before was born. This is how it happened.

Misa was sitting with her back against a tree, sipping water from a bottle and reading PG-13 rated light novel, something unusual considering her perveted likes. But today she didn't feel like training, she wanted to relax and enjoy the beautiful day in Konoha.

_'If Taki-sensei finds me, I would get scolded for being lazy and she'll send me on a mission or something. But so far, I've been lucky.'_, Misa pondered, flipping the page. _'This is actually pretty good, and I haven't seen a single sex scene so far.'_

However, she would not find what was happening on the next page, for she would be interrupted. A gentle breeze danced through the trees, and all of a sudden, it stopped. The earth trembled a little beneath her, and that made her frown, but it was too late.

"_Earth Release: Subterranean Voyage!_", two figures appear from beneath the ground, both of them holding kunais. Misa evaded them barely, and widdened her distance from her two attackers. The Kumo ninja dropped her novel and equipped herself with a kunai.

"Who's there!?", She demanded, and one of the figures became surrounded by smoke, and changed its form. _'Transformation Technique?'_, Misa asked herself, but then she saw the second figure now was walking on all fours. That gave it away. "Wait a second..."

"Took you long enough to figure it out...Nekome ninja.", the owner of that voice became clearer as he walked towards her. He was tall and broad-shouldered. He had brown messy hair and a Konoha forehead protector. And on his cheeks, he wore two red fang-like marks. He was from the Inuzuka clan, and a Chuunin as well, judging for the dark green vest he was wearing. "I thought you would be too distracted by that book.", as he said it, he picked it up, and Misa tighten the grap on her kunai. "'Our Last Summer?' The information I got said that you were a pervert."

"Seems like you talk too much.", The kunoichi replied, and, even though it was only for an instant, he blushed. "I thought your clan was more of a 'Charge first, ask questions later.'"

"Well, I _did_ charge, and now I'm asking questions."

"Quit your chattering and let's settle this.", She said, taking her fighting stance. The Inuzuka's dog, a blue, almost wolf-like animal, barked at her and growled.

"I think so too, Aomaru. We'll crush her. Just you watch."

"Bring it on, then."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 6, 2013)

Thalia Kirigaya
~Is this a Dream?~

All I could notice is blurred vision and nausia as I woke. My head was throbbing immensely, and my eyelids could barley lift open. I stretched my hand in front of my face, in hopes that I could notice a change in my sight, but unfortunately everything stayed blurry. My body felt dead and heavy, I didn't have the strength to stand up. Relaxing, I closed my eyes and rolled onto my left side.

A huge mistake.

My torso sprung up from the sheer pain, my vision became focused, and my head stopped throbbing. However, that was all possible because another source of pain had entered my body. I looked to the ground underneath me, where I saw a large puddle of blood. It was evidently coming from my body, as my entire shirt had been soaked. I started to bad around my body, and all I felt had been sore. I could feel cuts, bruises, and open wounds. However a memory came back, it was of me in the giant white room. What happened there? Did I pass out? Where am I now? How did I end up in the condition? I only had questions, no answers.

The rubble under my feet were cold and rough. If I had to walk on it I would think that I would cut my feat. Deciding I needed to check up on my wound, I took off my shirt. That act in itself was a huge struggle. It pained me to raise my arms, as if my skin was splitting every time I stretched. Finally lifting it off, I found the grand horrors that awaited me.

A large gash had been missing from the left side of my torso. Well from my perspective, it had been large. The wound was survivable, but I could potentially die from blood loss if I didn't get it patched up soon. I took my blood soaked shirt, and tied it as tightly as possible around my torso, no matter how much it hurt, it would need to do for now. 

I squinted my eyes as I took my first step onto my feat. Finally standing up, I could see how bad of shape the rest of my body had been in. I could see physical bruises and cuts all over, and could only assume my face had been the same. I took a look around, and couldn't see anything along the flat landscape. It was virtually empty, with nothing for miles. Is this what Kirigakure shinobi do to their horrendous criminals, do they leave them in the middle of no where to die? Was there no hope for me? Where could I go? I took my first step, and that alone sapped me of all my energy. I collapsed back onto the ground, face first. Maybe I already lost too much blood, I probably couldn't survive...

"Am I...going to die?" 
*
Restoration at: Thirty-One Percent*
-----------------------------------------------
"It's too late to change what I've done, I can only move forward. That is why..."

"No! Are you insane?! You can't just think about yourself!"

"If you aren't fighting for yourself then your own life is pointless. We need to get this over with so we all can live another day."

"You little shit! You don't need to worry about dying, how dare you say that!"

"True, I don't need to worry about death. But there is something much more fearsome in the wake, and it _is_ coming."
------------------------------------------------


"Hello...Can you here me? Hello?"

My eyes sprung open as this voice appeared in my head. It sounded like some sort of radio transmission, with a slight tone of sarcasm. This voice also had some sort of accent, although I don't know what it would be. Besides being slightly annoying, this thing seemed to give me a ray of hope for some reason.

"Ah! Maybe you're a bit intimidated by this sudden interruption. Sorry, but you need to stay alive, or rather, you can't die. At least yet! Get up!"

 "Fuck you. You don't know how I feel right now."

"Oh we don't have time for petty mortal problems. You have a higher purpose, and I simply won't stand by and watch you die here."

"Well then what the fuck am I supposed to do? Travel this wasteland until I bleed out?"

"No, silly. You just need to get up!"

"Why don't you help me then? I can't move too well right now."

"Please, I can't even see you from where I am. Well, things are foggy, but still! Just move on, you'll find what you need!"

"..."

I lifted my sore torso from the bloody ground underneath me. The landscape looked as barren as it did before, but for some reason, I felt more hope in my heart. I just had to find some help and get patched up...yeah, that's right. I needed to just pick myself up and move, that is if I wanted to survive. I rose to my feet and started to stumble. Blood trickled out of my mouth, but I knew I had to ignore it, I needed to move on.

"Don't worry Thalia, you'll make it!"

"How do you know my name? If you know who I am, you better tell me who you are."

"My name is of no importance, but we are about to get a whole lot closer! We'll be able to chat, play games. It's going to be so exciting!"

I think I lost my will to live.


​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 7, 2013)

Konoha

Hiro Yagami

The Burning Dragon

Hiro had done his best to try and act normal, it had only been his mom who had been home but his act hadn't been that successful and more than once Hikari shot him a suspetive glance but she never brought it up and Hiro excused himself and went to his room saying he was tired from the long journey. 

Which wasn't that far from the truth but he spent hours, or so it seemed, it may have been just minutes, but he was tossing  and turning and he never quite cold find rest as the assignment weighed too heavily on his mind. It had been long dark as Hiro rolled out of bed, and started making his things in order. He hadn't even gotten a chance to sort out his bags before he would have to pack them again. He restocked on supplies and clean clothes, and decided to leave a fairly ambigious note behind.

He wasn't sure how much he could share, so he just kept it it short and told his parents goodbey and left something for Hikari and all of his other fangirls, a stack of drawings from his private collection that featured crude renderings of his naked image. To tide them over until the real deal showed up again, said the note. 

And with that, Hiro crept out of the house in the middle of the night, he wasn't going to be able to get much sleep before he needed to take off anyways. He might as well get a headstart.

_Previously_

_"Ugh." My feet are killing me. Traveling on poorly maintained dirt roads was not ideal on barefoot. When on the road, he would carry some shoes with him for that reason but they had been gone so long that by the third ambush Hiro had burned through his last pair already and ever since then every jagged little pebble had been the bane of his existence.

"What are you doing blowing on your feet you fool, finish preparing camp before sitting on your fat ass." His stern sensei rebuked him. "Speaking of being useless, how is your training going?"

"Training?" What the hell was this bitch talking about? He was wise enough to not vocalize that, she'd smack the olive tan right of his ass if he did. 

"Yes, I showed you the training techniques....Ball is in your court now."

"Well.....Wait a minute.......Did you expect me to practice that shit while we've constantly been on the road since?" The look she gave him proved his suspicions. This bitch here......
"That's just stupid, despite that though I'm so awesome I'm already god level with those stupid 'training techniques' you showed.... Well at least I should be, check it out for yourself though." Hiro got on his feet, took a moment to stretch his sour limbs, you can't have cramp setting in when you're trying to impress a lady after all. That was rule number 2 in Hiro's guide to being a legendary playboy. 

He formed a fist with his one hand as he focused his chakra there. "Shinken!" He groaned eventually, as the technique took form. There was a distinct difference compared to his signature Fire Fist move, or anything that's supposed to be known as the ultimate sword. A scalding hot dark goo, reminding one of a blob of a lava like substance. 

"That's not a Shinken........That's probably the ugliest ass Shingu I've ever seen." She facepalmed, he wasn't getting any points for doing an elemental version of this technique..... It was what he did by default, fire was all he knew and could.

"Hmm whatever, sword....Hammer....Big whoop, I'll burn through whatever stands in my way with this epic tool." He made some sound effects as he swung his hand around, he had enough restraint to not set fire to the camp.

"Cancel it, try again, rinse and repeat." His sensei left him with these instructions. "Do the same with the others, but the Shingu and eventually it's true form should be your go to move in the future, that little Fire Fist won't do you much good in a serious fight." Eventually, like all that explored this technique, he would go from maken a mishapen club made out of crudely sculpted compressed chakra layers formed around the first into it's true form, The Shinken. 
_
Presently

Konoha: The Coast

By the time the living legend showed up, genin brethren had arrived already. They all shared the same mission, one that seemed almost ridiculously heavy for the shoulders of these young shinobi and it seemed that they were all looking for answers and a handler, as they had been told to expect, to give them those answers.

A bit uncomfortable, all alone and without anyone he was really familiar with he stood around waiting for a while. He assumed most of the others were doing the same, showing the level of patience he had.... After a good five minutes, he got and figured that as the most capable shinobi..... He was forced to take on a leader role and guide this helpless sheep along, The Noodles Obligation it was called he believe. He was thinking Noblesse Oblige actually but that wasn't the only factually incorrect part about that thought.

"Uh so..." He wasn't of to a great start, as he approached the group of befuddled genin, he squeaked as his voice broke as he spoke up. "Ahem, so I think it's time to take charge and sort everything out.....Not sure about that handler shit but if we're going to be depending on ourselves from now, seems like time to take our destiny in our hands.....So to speak."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2013)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Konoha
> 
> Presently
> 
> ...



"Its more, We're putting our destiny into the kage's hands i believe." Akira spoke up, having only just arrived with Sanae. "I think it's like putting our hands in a warm apple pie, and then eating that pie and then washing our hands because it was stupid to do that... why did you do that!?" Sanae grabs one of the gennin, "WHY DID YOU EAT APPLE PIE WITH YOUR HANDS!?" He screams into their face. "Heh, just kidding, I know you eat it with chopsticks right?" He paused and looked around. "Right...?" Akira sighed, "whenever he's around, i gotta be the straight man... what happens when i wanna make a joke? Bam! He takes my joke before i can make it." 

Akira shrugged, "But yeah, I don't think any of us are sure about this. A bunch of gennin being forced into missing ninja... Are we gonna form an evil group or what? Become a shadow organization that works underground for the good of Konoha?" He sighed, "It worries me, but the Kage has made his orders."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2013)

Thalia Kirigaya
 ~I can't Explain This~

I traveled for about two miles, with no end in sight. Granted, the fog had deepened, so I couldn't tell if I was heading towards help or not. Regardless, the voice told me to run in this direction, so I did so for the best I could. What was that strange voice? No, there was no point in thinking about it, I wouldn't get a single answer I was seeking. All I could do now is use my remaining energy to survive.

Before I realized it, I had crashed into a think heavy surface. I couldn't see it due to this heavy fog, but I didn't expect it to appear out of no where. It seemed to be a small shack, but hopefully it had the supplies I needed to survive. I gripped onto the wooden wall, and used it to guide me through the dense fog. I eventually came across a stone surface, with a purtruding orafice, which I could only assume was a door nob. I slowly opened the door, where instantly the room had been glowing with light. 

It was from a triggered light bulb, but that was enough to blind me. After opening the door, I collapsed onto the ground, feeling like I was going to pass out. But I knew I couldn't. Not in my current condition. My t-shirt was getting too blood-soaked, it was getting unsuitable to hold my wound from bleeding out. Then I found the answer to my prayers. 

On a shelf nearby, had been three whole roles of bandages. I scooted myself across the ground to reach the holy white wrapping. I collapsed again, in front of the shelf, but I reached for it. I knew I could, I knew I had to. I needed to survive no matter what. My hand grazed the bandages, and it came tumbling down to the ground. After bonking me on the head, I grabbed the white wrapping and removed my bloody t-shirt. One look at it made me realize I could never wear that again.

However I had more pressing matters. My wound wasn't even near healed, and my body started to gush out blood because I removed that temporary 'band-aid'. I used the remainder of my strength, to wrap the white bandage around my torso, as tightly as possible. I thought I was going to pass out, or even die, but it seemed some sort of adreniline rush kept me from doing so. Maybe it was because I was so close to death that my body continued to push myself. Regardless, it was a miracle I was still moving. Once I was done using that entire role, my body had lost all its strength. I had done all I could, now I had to leave everything else to faith.
 *
Restoration at: Thirty-six Percent*
-----------------------------------------------
"It looks like Vann was a failure..."

"Don't worry, we never placed all of our chips on him anyways. We do have an alternative."

"You can't mean...I told you, you can NOT touch Tifa! She is the last person that still accepts me as family."

"I know. That is why we have decided you would best suited that role now."

"...As long as I can accomplish my goal, I don't care what happens to me."
------------------------------------------------

My vision came back to me slowly. I felt an intense pain in my torso, so did that mean I wasn't dead? The pain was horrid, but it was something I could live with. What I needed though, was water. My mouth felt so dry, and I knew I could keel over without drinking some liquid soon. 

"Oh, it looks like you're awake! Wunderbar! Now we have no time to waste! Get up and carry out my plan!"

I started to cough, as my eyes searched the room. I had to find some water before I proceeded. Luckily, I found a silver canister sitting on a table near me. I gripped the tables legs as I dragged my body upwards. However before I could grab the water, the table flipped over. I was glad to see that the canister had a lid, so no liquid spilled out. I reached out and grabbed it, and with a great twist, I opened the bottle. I quickly drank the water which remained inside, I didn't care that it was luke warm, it quickly quenched my thirst.

"Now that you are satisfied, can you pick yourself up and do what you've been asked?"

 "Fuck you, why should I do anything for a random voice!"

"I told you where you could get supplies to survive, and look, you're alive! That should be more than enough reason for you to follow my orders!"

"Will you leave me alone once I finish?"

"Depends really. I might not have a choice in the matter."

"Well whatever, what do you need me to do?"

"Look around that room. There should be a piece of wood, a radio like thingy, table stands, and a rock. Collect all these thingys and get back to the fog!"

"..."

"Once you've done that then we can move onto phase twelve."

"Fine, we'll see what this'll do."

I stumbled around the room, looking for the separate pieces he asked me to find. Surprisingly I was able to find each piece rather easily. The only problem I had was trying to hold onto all these pieces at once, but there was no way I was coming back here. With a heavy load, I begrudgingly walked back into the dense fog. ​


----------



## Fedster (Jul 7, 2013)

*The Dance of Tigers and Wolves*

*Nekome Misa*
_The Battle, Part 1_

"Well, then...Why don't we make a two-on-two?", Misa said confidently, as she pointed the kunai at her left thumb and pressed it against the blade. She then performed the hand seals and sent an open palm to the ground. "Summoning Technique!"

A cloud of smoke covered her and, out of thin air, appeared...

"Hiiii~! I'm !", Tomi was a slightly fat light blue cat with shiny black eyes and a carefree smile on his face. In his back he wore a dark green cape with the words 'Medic Cat' (医者猫) written in black inside a white circle. "Nice to meet you~!"

"What!? Who...?What...?Where's Kaguya?", This was impossible. There was more than one cat to summon? She truly didn't see that coming.

"Kaguya-neesan is busy helping Sami-niisan, so she sent me here instead!", Tomi beamed her a big smile. Misa felt she just got teamed up with the worst possible partner ever.

"Human Beast Clone!", The Inuzuka transformed his ninken into a clone of himself, and then charging at Misa. Tomi panicked, and jumped his way to the top of Misa's head. She didn't have time to complain.

"Wind Release: Great Breakthrough!", With another set of hand seals, she released a powerful gust of wind from her mouth, sending her opponents backwards.

"Yay~! You did it! Erm...What's your name?", Asked Tomi from above.

"Name's Misa! Now let me concentrate and get down!" The shinobi jumped to a nearby branch. Tomi, opposing to his summoner's orders, held more tightly to Misa's blonde head. And seeing it was a lost cause, she left him there.

"Passing Fang!", the Inuzuka spinned as though he was performing Claw Rotation, but Misa knew better. And since his clan was older than hers, it was most likely that the Nekome made a variation of that technique. But she would never admit that. Instead, she weaved hand seals one more time.

"Nail Enlargement Jutsu!", her nails became thin and strong swords coated in chakra, and she used them to stop her enemy. She couldn't, and so she was thrown away, with broken nails and an injury in herleft arm. She cried as she landed on that arm, and so Tomi finally jumped off ther head.

"I'll take care of that!", the cat clapped her fore paws together and closed his eyes. "Healing Paws Jutsu!"

He placed his two paws in her arm, and a light green light surrounded it. Misa winced and Tomi frowned.

"Well, it seems I'll have to take care of that cat.", The chuunin said, as he performed the Passing Fang jutsu again.

"TOMI, RUN!"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2013)

Thalia Kirigaya
 ~Just as Ordered~

I wandered around the fog for an unimaginable time. My body felt heavy, and my arms weak. Despite my body being in shit condition, carrying these seemingly useless objects around had been the real challenge. I mean seriously, what did this guy want me to do with a wooden plank, table legs, a radio like device, and a rock? None of this stuff makes any sense to me! Before I knew it, I had reached my apparent destination. In the distance I could make out a tall figure. It looked like some sort of tower, but clearly was out of place in this barren wasteland. 

"Yes, that is where the first step lies! That will be the first of three!"
 
Three? I didn't know what he wanted me to do at these different locations, but I suppose I would have to work with what I got. It only took me about twenty minutes before I reached the strange tower formation. It was made out of metal, but was rather thin, with a lot of holes. I looked around, before stepping inside the strange formation.

"This thing is called a _pilon_. It is an electrical tower built for---well, you wouldn't know. It escapes your time. Regardless, I need you to build the table like thingy underneath the tower thingy, and I'll give you your next instructions!"

 Build the table? Before venturing to the other end, I found something on the ground. It was a flat card, with three letters on the front, spelling "NAV". I have no idea what this could be used for, but I decided to place it into my pocket for safe keeping. Picking back up the supplies, I walked to the other end of the pilon, and placed down the table legs. On top of the table legs, I put the plank of wood. Well, I constructed the table, what does this radio and rock have to do with it?

"Oh silly, just place the radio like device on top of the wood, and the rock next to it, then we can begin the next step!"
 
I sighed, this made no sense to me. What would building this strange like table do, and how can it possibly help him? Over thinking things wouldn't help I suppose. I decided to just follow the orders given and place the objects where they were asked to go. Strangely enough, there was a plug like end in the rock, which placed perfectly into the radio. Just what was I building?

"Oh how wunderbar! This is almost complete, it just needs a little more _omph_! You have lightning release, no? Use it on the radio like thing, and sit back, and watch the show!"

I placed my hand onto the radio, and activated my lightning current jutsu. The entire table sparked with electricity, which suddenly jumped to the pilon. The pilon was now coercing with lightning, with a slight purple hugh. The entire tower had been charged now, and simply put, it looked amazing. However before I knew it, the lightning jumped to me and I fell flat to the ground, knocked out.  *

Restoration at: Forty-one Percent*
-----------------------------------------------
"Please don't say that...You know I love yo-"

"You think I'm a rebellious child that can't follow the rules! You can't wait to get rid of me, just like how dad got rid of you!" 

"That's a whole other story!" 

"Is it really? This world is full of shitty situations, and there's no escaping it. But maybe it's better to throw yourself into the fire, rather than hiding. How will you ever get over your fear if you don't face it?"

"Listen, just because you've become a shinobi doesn't grant you the right to damn everyone else! Yes, your father left you, your sister, and I, but that doesn't mean we can't work things out! He still cares about all of us!"

"Really? Then why did he knock you up while having other kids with another women?"

"Watch what you say! You don't understand what happened between us!"
------------------------------------------------
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2013)

*Meiji, the Blinking Eye of Chaos
*_Where Nothing Gathers_

-------------------------------------------------------------

Sitting cross legged near Thalia was a young man with loose, form-fitting trousers that stopped just about the ankles, and dirty, bare feet.  He wore foggy goggles, but they didn't seem to impair his vision at all, and his hair was a tangled bramble of intertwined hair.  The sleeves of his cloaked shirt were much too long and fell well past his hands and wrists.  

Nonetheless, Meiji maintained a look of confidence as he moved, embodying a stray dog's strut and swagger.  As fate would have it, he was now continually poking Thalia in the cheek with a twig he'd recently procured.  His skin was odd, almost an off grey, and he didn't exactly know how to express his question when she inevitably woke up.  

"Were you the catalyst for that emotive display of the body electric?  Probably."  He doesn't wait for an initial answer.  "Are you another one of their playthings?  One they forgot to return to the toy chest when playtime drew to a close?"  He continues to poke her even when she's woken up, then realizes her incurred wounds and sets to work trying to patch her up as best he's been taught by Noe.  Inside the pack he carries is a simple medic kit, a novice's assortment at best.  He exercises no heed of boundaries as he applies a salve to the gash on her side, and then tears off his oversized sleeves in order to bandage up her side, her bloodied cloth requiring a refresher.  "By the end of a game of taikyoku shōgi, even the king and pawn are tossed into the same box.  Even after thousands of moves.  You know?"  He finishes applying minimal first aid, and dressing the horrible wound, setting his tools back into the kit.  "Are you a kid, or are you a toy?"  Under the sleeves, his fingers are thin, deft looking tools of guile.  The young man even pushes the goggles down to hang from his neck to better discern Thalia's expressions while answering, a curious light twinkling in his gaze.


----------

